# OT > Offtopic >  Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelua

## petteri

> Kolmanneksi ihmettelen, että Espoossa selvitetään kovaa vauhtia Kehä I kattamista, mutta esimerkiksi Viiikinmäen suunnitelmasta en löytänyt mitään arviota Lahdentien kattamisen mahdollisuudesta.


Moottoriteiden/katujen kattamista Lauttasaaressa, Kulosaaressa ja Kustaa Vaasan tiellä on ideoitu, mutta se ei ole ainakaan vielä edennyt.

Ikävä kyllä viherpipertäjät vastustavat verisesti ajatusta, että esimerkiksi Koivusaareen, Katajasareen tai Toukolaan rakennettaisiiin uusia asuntoja tiheästi.

Eikä mertakaan saa täyttää, vaan tehdään älyttömiä täyttömäkiä, vaikka haisevia rapakoita (esim. Laajalahti, Koivusaaren ympäristö) ja muitakin merenrantoja täyttämällä saisi vaikka kuinka paljon hyvää rakennusmaata keskeltä kaupunkia. Kaikki ylimääräinen maa pitäisi Helsingissä käyttää meren täyttöön, ei täyttömäkiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ikävä kyllä viherpipertäjät vastustavat verisesti ajatusta, että esimerkiksi Koivusaareen, Katajasareen tai Toukolaan rakennettaisiiin uusia asuntoja tiheästi.


Epäilemättä nämä ovat rakennusliikkeiden unelmahankkeita, mutta kun asuntoja ostavat asiakkaat eivät ole kiinnostuneita kivierämaasta. Ja kaikki asunnonostajat eivät ole "viherpiipertäjiä".




> Eikä mertakaan saa täyttää, vaan tehdään älyttömiä täyttömäkiä, vaikka haisevia rapakoita (esim. Laajalahti, Koivusaaren ympäristö) ja muitakin merenrantoja täyttämällä saisi vaikka kuinka paljon hyvää rakennusmaata keskeltä kaupunkia. Kaikki ylimääräinen maa pitäisi Helsingissä käyttää meren täyttöön, ei täyttömäkiin.


Olisitko Petteri itse mielissäsi, kun ensin ostat kalliilla hinnalla asunnon merenrannalta ja merinäkymällä ja sitten sinulle käy selväksi, että muutamassa vuodessa ranta siirtyy puoli kilometriä ja näkymäsi muuttuvat betonielementeiksi. Sitä merinäköalan myyntiä kutsuttaisiin tuossa tapauksessa petokseksi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Epäilemättä nämä ovat rakennusliikkeiden unelmahankkeita, mutta kun asuntoja ostavat asiakkaat eivät ole kiinnostuneita kivierämaasta. Ja kaikki asunnonostajat eivät ole "viherpiipertäjiä".


Miten nuo voivat olla rakennusliikkeiden unelmahankkeita, jos noita asuntoja ei mielestäsi kukaan halua ostaa? En ymmärrä logiikkaasi?

Jos haluaa asua luonnonläheisesti voi muuttaa jonnekin maaseudulle tai radan varteen. Kaupunkiin kuuluu tiheä asutus.





> Olisitko Petteri itse mielissäsi, kun ensin ostat kalliilla hinnalla asunnon merenrannalta ja merinäkymällä ja sitten sinulle käy selväksi, että muutamassa vuodessa ranta siirtyy puoli kilometriä ja näkymäsi muuttuvat betonielementeiksi. Sitä merinäköalan myyntiä kutsuttaisiin tuossa tapauksessa petokseksi.


En tietystikään tykkäisi, jos minulla olisi merinäköala, mutta kyllä yleisen edun pitää mennä yksilön edun edelle. Sitä kutsutaan kaupunkisuunnitteluksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Petterin kommentteihin muistuttaisin siitä, että selvä pääosa suomalaisista haluaa asua myös kaupungeissa lähellä luontoa. Luonnoksi käy kaupunkilaisille esimerkiksi näköala merelle, joelle tai puistoon tai näiden sijainti lähellä kotia.

Suomalaisen kaupungin keskeinen myönteinen arvo on luonnonläheisyys. Se ei tarkoita urban sprawl-rakentamista. Jos ajatellaan vain kolmea suurinta kaupunkiamme, niin miettikääpä, miten monilla on mahdollisuus asua niiden keskustoissakin meren, joen, kosken tai järven tai hienojen puistojen äärellä.

Oman kaupunkini kaupunkisuunnitteluun osallistuvana voin todeta, että meillä Turussa asiat voidaan järjestää niin, että keskustassa vesistön tai puiston äärelle ei ole koskaan kolmea-neljää korttelia pidempää matkaa.

Luonnonläheisyys vaikuttaa erittäin paljon asuntojen arvoon.

Ottaen huomioon, että hyvä asukastiheys voidaan saavuttaa myös ilman, että puistot, joet tai meret tarvitsisi täyttää, en pidä terveenä ajatusta, että ihmisten näköalat merelle, joelle tai puistoon pitäisi tukkia "kaupunkilaisuuden" nimissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten nuo voivat olla rakennusliikkeiden unelmahankkeita, jos noita asuntoja ei mielestäsi kukaan halua ostaa? En ymmärrä logiikkaasi?


Suomessa on vallinnut ja vallitsee edelleen vääristynyt asuntomarkkinatilanne. Enimmäkseen kaavoitetaan ja tuotetaan asumista, jota asukkaat eivät halua. Mutta kun vaihtoehtoja ei ole, sekin menee kaupaksi. Sen sijaan pieni vähemmistö, jolla on joko varaa tai edellytykset rakentaa itse, hankkivat omakotitalon haja-asutusalueelta. Kaupunkialueelta ei hankita siksi, että sinne ei niitä kaavoiteta. Toki kaavoitetaan vähän, mutta määrällä ei ole kokonaisuuden kanssa merkitystä.

Sitä, mitä luultavasti eniten haluttaisiin, eli luonnonläheistä ja pienimuotoista kaupunkiasumista, ei tuoteta lainkaan. Sanon "luultavasti" siksi, että myyntitilastoilla tätä ei voi osoittaa. Ei ole myyntiä, kun ei ole tarjontaa.

Unelmahanke rakentajalle on sellainen, jonka voi rakentaa mahdollisimman halvalla (=elementtikerrostalo) ja myydä mahdollisimman kalliilla. Erinomainen esimerkki tällaisesta on Eiranranta-nimellä myytävä paikka, joka on oikeasti Hernesaarenrantaa.




> Jos haluaa asua luonnonläheisesti voi muuttaa jonnekin maaseudulle tai radan varteen. Kaupunkiin kuuluu tiheä asutus.


Tiheä ei ole sama asia kuin kivikylä, joka koostuu pistetaloista, parkkialueista ja kaduista. Perinteinen yli 100 vuotta vanha korttelikaupunki, jossa kerroskorkeus on keskimäärin 2, on jopa tehokkaampaa maankäyttöä kuin autoliikenteeseen perustuva kerrostalolähiö. Silti se tarjoaa yksityisyyttä, vihreyttä, viihtyisyyttä ja turvalliseksi koettua ympäristöä.




> En tietystikään tykkäisi, jos minulla olisi merinäköala, mutta kyllä yleisen edun pitää mennä yksilön edun edelle. Sitä kutsutaan kaupunkisuunnitteluksi.


Arvostan uhrautuvaisuuttasi, toivottavasti pääset osoittamaan sitä käytännössä. Sen sijaan kaupunkisuunnittelulla ei ole käsitteenä mitään tekemistä esittämäsi ajatuksen kanssa. Eiköhän kaupunkia pidä suunnitella ihmisiä, siis myös yksilöä varten. Yksilön ja yhteisen edun onnistunut yhdistäminen on kaupunkisuunnittelua.

Kirjoittaa:
Yhdyskuntasuunnittelun jatko-opiskelija ja Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan jäsen  :Smile:

----------


## teme

> Moottoriteiden/katujen kattamista Lauttasaaressa, Kulosaaressa ja Kustaa Vaasan tiellä on ideoitu, mutta se ei ole ainakaan vielä edennyt.


Lauttasaaren suunnitelmat muistankin, mitäköhän sillekin hankkeelle tapahtui?




> Ikävä kyllä viherpipertäjät vastustavat verisesti ajatusta, että esimerkiksi Koivusaareen, Katajasareen tai Toukolaan rakennettaisiiin uusia asuntoja tiheästi.


Missä on Katajasaari, yritin jo Googlen kautta? Kustaa Vaasan tien rakentamista Toukolassa tuskin vastustaa kukaan paikallinen jos sillä päästään eroon sen liikennemelusta. Koivusaaren rakentamista vastustaa lähinnä Larun ammattijarrut, merinäköala kuulemma heikkenee. Kun kartasta katsoo on vaikea tajuta kuinka Länsiväylä-näköalan korvautuminen Koivusaari näköalalla on heikennys, varsinkin kun näköyhteys etelään merelle päin säilyy.




> Eikä mertakaan saa täyttää, vaan tehdään älyttömiä täyttömäkiä,


Tätähän vastustaa etupäässä sellainen viherpiiperrysporukka kuin Helsingin Kokoomus, jolla on periaatepäätös että merta ei saa täyttää. Siis ei niin, että merta ei saa täyttää vaikkapa Kaivopuiston edessä, vaan ihan yleensä missään Helsingissä. Mitä järkeä on tehdä tällaisesta asiasta periaate, kun oikea kysymys on  missä ja miten?

----------


## teme

> Sen sijaan pieni vähemmistö, jolla on joko varaa tai edellytykset rakentaa itse, hankkivat omakotitalon haja-asutusalueelta. Kaupunkialueelta ei hankita siksi, että sinne ei niitä kaavoiteta. Toki kaavoitetaan vähän, mutta määrällä ei ole kokonaisuuden kanssa merkitystä.


Kun katsoo mihin hintaan asunnot menee kaupunkialuuella kaupaksi, niin tuota argumenttia on vaikea ostaa. Kantakaupungissahan on semmoinen omituinen ilmiö, että neliöhinta jopa nousee kun neliömäärä kasvaa. Jos niin haluaa, niin perheasunnon kerrostalossa vaikka Käpylässä voi myydä sellaisen hintaan, että sillä saa uuden omakotitalon valmiina vaikka Espoosta ja jää vielä rahaa siihen pakolliseen autoon.




> Sitä, mitä luultavasti eniten haluttaisiin, eli luonnonläheistä ja pienimuotoista kaupunkiasumista, ei tuoteta lainkaan.


Puistoja ja pihoja pitää olla, mutta se "luonnonläheisyys" on yksi onnettomista ideoista millä perustellaan kaavaa jossa asunnot on jonkun viherpläntin keskellä, jolloin mitään kunnolista katutilaa ei synny.




> Perinteinen yli 100 vuotta vanha korttelikaupunki, jossa kerroskorkeus on keskimäärin 2, on jopa tehokkaampaa maankäyttöä kuin autoliikenteeseen perustuva kerrostalolähiö. Silti se tarjoaa yksityisyyttä, vihreyttä, viihtyisyyttä ja turvalliseksi koettua ympäristöä.


Sanotaan modernina versiona 2,5 kerrosta, eli kolmekerroksisia asuntoja jossa pohjakerros on osittain maan alla, ja joko kaupunkirivitaloina tai pienkerrostaloina niin olen samoilla linjoilla. Tällaisessa luonnonvalinnalla syntyneessä kaavassa on ymmärretty Suomen olosuhteet, joista erityisesti se että aurinko on matalalla verrattuna Keski- tai Etelä-Eurooppaan on tuottanut arkkitehdeille ongelmia.

Tästä pulmasta on mainio esimerkki muuten sinänsä hieno Taidehalli. Näyttelytila toteuttaa perinteistä Italialaista ideaa siitä, että valo tulee korkean katon rajassa olevista ikkunoista ja ikäänkuin valuu pehmeästi alas tilaan. Paitsi että efekti ei käytännössä toimi, koska valon tulokulma on paljon pienempi kuin Italiassa, eli hallin yläosa on valaistu mutta alaosa jää pimeäksi.

Samoin kun meillä tehtiin Eurooppalaista umpikorttelikaupunkia vaikka Töölöön, niin syntyi pimeitä kuiluja. Tätä haluttiin yleisen kansanterveysinnon vallassa sitten korjata sijoittelemalla talo keskellä tonttia, mutta tämä taas johtaa katutilan häviämiseen ja itseasiassa suht huonoon kaavoitustehoon, koska korkeat talot pitää sijoittaa niin etäälle toisistaan.

Järkevää olisikin palata siihen mistä lähdettin, eli mataliin tehokkaisiin umpikortteleihin, malliin Porvoo tai vaikka Puu-vallila jos haluaa Helsinkiläisen esimerkin. Se tehdäänkö nämä elementtirunkolla ja tiilipinnalla, puupinnalla, tai kokonaan puusta on sinänsä sama, kunhan muistetaan että julkisivuelementti on käsitteellinen ristiriita koska elementti ei ole julkisivumateriaali. Eli siis elementtitalossa ei ole julkisivua sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kantakaupungissahan on semmoinen omituinen ilmiö, että neliöhinta jopa nousee kun neliömäärä kasvaa.


Sama ilmiö on havaittavissa myös muualla. Tiivisti asutuilla kantakaupunkialueilla suurten asuntojen neliöhinta on 2-3 h+k asuntoja korkeampi.

Tämä johtuu kahdesta asiasta:

- Tiiviisti rakennetuilla alueilla on kysyntää vähemmän perheasuntoja (4-5 h+k)
- Keskustojen suurista asunnoista merkittävä osa (mutta ei enemmistö) on edustusasuntoja, joiden laatutaso on merkittävästi kerkimääräistä korkeampi.

Yksi Suomen suurten kaupunkien asuntopolitiikan vakava vinoutuma on se, että kantakaupunkimaisille alueille ei toteuteta kysyntää vastaavaa määrää perheasuntoja.

Tämä on paljon vakavampi ongelma kuin moni julkisuudessa paisuteltu asunto-ongelma.

----------


## petteri

> Samoin kun meillä tehtiin Eurooppalaista umpikorttelikaupunkia vaikka Töölöön, niin syntyi pimeitä kuiluja. Tätä haluttiin yleisen kansanterveysinnon vallassa sitten korjata sijoittelemalla talo keskellä tonttia, mutta tämä taas johtaa katutilan häviämiseen ja itseasiassa suht huonoon kaavoitustehoon, koska korkeat talot pitää sijoittaa niin etäälle toisistaan.


Eikö se, että Eurooppalaisessa umpikorttelikaupungissa on kaupungin kovimmat  hinnat osoita, että tuollaiselle rakennustavalle on selkeästi kysyntää. 

Olennaista on, että rakennetaan lähelle keskustaa niin tiivisti (luokkaa 10000-20000 henkeä/neliö-km), että alueelle saadaan myös lähipalveluita. Tiivismatalaa voidaan rakentaa vähän syrjemmälle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö se, että Eurooppalaisessa umpikorttelikaupungissa on kaupungin kovimmat  hinnat osoita, että tuollaiselle rakennustavalle on selkeästi kysyntää.


Ei osoita, koska rakennustapa ei ole ainoa hintaa määrittävä tekijä.

Käytännössä merkittävin hintaa määrittävä tekijä on etäisyys seutukeskuksesta mitattuna matka-ajassa. Helsingin kantakaupungissa (ja monessa muussakin kaupungissa) vaan sattuu olemaan niin, että siellä on enimmäkseen tarjolla umpikorttelikerrostaloja, joten tilastollisesti ei ole kokemusta siitä, mitä maksaisi asunto omakotitalossa, rivitalossa, pienkerrostalossa, tiivismatalassa tai pistetalossa esimerkiksi Tarkk'ampujan kadulla. 




> Olennaista on, että rakennetaan lähelle keskustaa niin tiivisti (luokkaa 10000-20000 henkeä/neliö-km), että alueelle saadaan myös lähipalveluita. Tiivismatalaa voidaan rakentaa vähän syrjemmälle.


Jos markkinavoimien annetaan temmeltää vapaasi, eivät nämäkään tehokkuudet riitä. Helsingissä käydäänkin jatkuvasti keskustelua pilvenpiirtäjistä. Ne kiinnostavat rakentajia ja tontinomistajia sen vuoksi, että niitä ajallisen etäisyyden vuoksi myyntihinnaltaan arvokkaita neliöitä saadaan rakennetuksi enemmän.

Mitä taas palveluihin tulee, ei mainitsemasi 10.000-20.000 hlö/km2 ole kaupalle mikään raja-arvo. Jos kauppiailta kysytään, niin heidän ihanteensa Suomen puitteissa on yksi ainoa Keskisen kyläkauppa - ja mieluummin vielä automaattikassoilla. Hihna lukee viivakoodit ja ulospääsy aukeaa vain kortti- ja seteliautomaatilla.

Suomessa laki onneksi antaa jotain käytännön valtaa kansalaisille yrittää pitää kiinni omasta edustaan ja viihtyisyydestään. Siten kaavoituksessa ei tarvitse sallia kaikkea ahneutta. Se, ettei Helsingissä ole pilvenpiirtäjiä johtuu yksinkertaisesti vain tästä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ei osoita, koska rakennustapa ei ole ainoa hintaa määrittävä tekijä.
> 
> Käytännössä merkittävin hintaa määrittävä tekijä on etäisyys seutukeskuksesta mitattuna matka-ajassa. Helsingin kantakaupungissa (ja monessa muussakin kaupungissa) vaan sattuu olemaan niin, että siellä on enimmäkseen tarjolla umpikorttelikerrostaloja, joten tilastollisesti ei ole kokemusta siitä, mitä maksaisi asunto omakotitalossa, rivitalossa, pienkerrostalossa, tiivismatalassa tai pistetalossa esimerkiksi Tarkk'ampujan kadulla. 
> 
> Jos markkinavoimien annetaan temmeltää vapaasi, eivät nämäkään tehokkuudet riitä. Helsingissä käydäänkin jatkuvasti keskustelua pilvenpiirtäjistä. Ne kiinnostavat rakentajia ja tontinomistajia sen vuoksi, että niitä ajallisen etäisyyden vuoksi myyntihinnaltaan arvokkaita neliöitä saadaan rakennetuksi enemmän.


Tietysti Tarkka-ampujankadun asunnot olisivat kalliimpia, jos ne olisivat omakoti- tai pienkerrostaloja(Kaivopuisto tai Eira). Harva vaan pääsee nauttimaan tuosta vaihtoehdosta.

Minusta kaupungissa pitää olla erilaisia vaihtoehtoja. Niille, jotka haluavat asua Helsingissä lyhyen matka-ajan (ja halvan matkan) päässä keskustasta kannattaa rakentaa umpikortteli- tai pilvenpiirtäjätyyppisiä alueita isolla asukastiheydellä hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien ja palveluiden viereen kohtuullisen lähelle keskustaa. Tiivismatalaa voidaan rakentaa niille alueille, joissa ei ole riittävää kysyntää korkeammalle tonttitehokkuudelle.

Jos halutaan asua mahdollisimman ekologisesti kaupungissa Punavuoren tai Kallion tapainen kaupunki on paras ratkaisu. Jostain syystä ympäristöstä huolta kantavat henkilöt haluavat kuitenkin rakentaa tehottomasti ympäri metsiä ja vastustavat tehokasta kaupunkirakennetta.

Miksi ympäristölle ja joukkoliikenteelle kaikkein paras vaihtoehto eli hyvin tiheä asutus ei saa olla yhtenä uudenkin kaupunkiasumisen vaihtoehtona? Nykyaikana kyllä pitää olla muitakin vaihtoehtoja, mutta ne kannattaa toteuttaa kauempana keskustasta.

----------


## teme

Kyllä semmoinen matala umpikorttelikin on tehokas. Oletetaan kaupunkirivitaloja umpikorteleissa, korttelin koko 50x100 metriä eli puoli hehtaaria. Runkosyvyys 11,5 metriä, sisätilan syvyys 11 metriä, 5 metriä leveä rivitalo, 2-3 kerrosta (kolmas maan alla tai puolikas ullakkokerros), portaat ja väliseinät pois lukien 100-150 neliötä. Rivitaloja 14 pitkillä sivuilla ja 5 lyhyillä, eli 38 yhteensä, sanotaan pyöreästi 100 asukasta. Kulmiin jää kerrosalaa tarpeeksi n. kuudelle suurinpiirtein 70 neliön kerrostaloasunolle, eli yhteensä näitä n. 25, sanotaan nyt vaikka 35 asukasta. Eli 62 asuntoa, 135 asukasta. Keskellä korttelia jää 27X77 viherpiha joka voidaan jokaa rivitalojen sisäpihoiksi ja yhteiseksi tilaksi. Autopaikat kadunvarsipysäköintinä (kahdelle sivulle mahtuu sellaiset 20 autoa, eli 1/3 asuntoa) tai paremmin niin että autoilijat uhraavat sen 20 neliötä alakerrastaan autotalliksi jos niin haluavat (pistänee miettimään tuollainen 50 000 euron autotalli...)

Eli meillä on siis puolen hehtaarin tontilla Helsinkiläisittäin reilun kokoiset asunnot 135 asukkaalle. Lasketaan nyt vaikka semmoinen 1000 neliötä per kortteli kaupaksi, päiväkodiksi, tms. (joka tietenkin sijoitetaan fiksusti talon kulmaan vilkkaaseen risteykseen jossa on joukkoliikennepysäkki!) niin meillä on edelleenkin tuollaiset 110 asukasta per kortteli. Ja lasketaan vielä keskimäärin 10 metriset kadut joka puolelle (kujat tietenkin kapeampia ja pääkadut leveämpiä) niin yksi kortteli vie tienpuolikkaineen 110X60, 0,66 hehtaaria tilaa. Oletetaan vielä että kahta korttelia kohden on yksi korttelillinen puistoa, tms. niin maata kuluu hehtaari per kortteli. Eli meillä on asukastiheys 110/hehtaari eli 11000as./km2. Joka on ihan sama kuin Töölössä.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Oikea, elävä kaupunki ei ole pelkkä mahdollisimman pienelle alueelle ahdettu mahdollisimman suuri asuntomassa. Elävä kaupunki ei ole pelkkä "asumistoimintojen suorituspaikka", vaikka sellaista meille kauppaavat niin markkinamiehet kuin tehokkuussuunnittelijat. Oikeassa kaupungissa on sekä asuntoja että kaikkea sitä, mitä Helsingistäkin on kaupunkisuunnittelun nimissä savustettu ulos: kauppaa, teollisuutta, kulttuuria ja kaupunkiluontoakin.

Asuntomäärän maksimointi johtaa liiaallisuuksiin vietynä kaiken muun kaupunkiin kuuluvan katoamiseen periferiaan. Tämä ei ole joukkoliikenteenkään kannalta mikään ihannetila, päinvastoin. Vaikka tiiviissä kaupungissa sisäiset matkat hoituisivat kävellen, niin liikennetarpeet tuskin ovat vain asuntojen välisiä. Jos ja kun kauppa- ja työpaikat hajautuvat pitkin maakuntaa, myös niihin suuntautuvan joukkoliikenteen rakentaminen on ihan yhtä hankalaa kuin asuntojenkin ollessa hajasijoitettuna.

Jossain tulee vastaan myös raja siinä, miten "tehokkaasti" on mahdollista rakentaa. Asunnotkin tarvitsevat huoltoa ja korjausta, niiden asukkaat tarvitsevat ruokaa, sairaanhoitoa ja paljon muutakin elämään kuuluvaa. Kaikkea huoltoliikennettä ei voi tunkea piiloon tunneliin eikä katutilaakaan voi venyttää äärettömiin.

Yltiöteknologisesti ongelman voisi tietenkin ratkaista siten, että kaikki asukkaat pysyisivät ja möllöttäisivät pilvenpiirtäjässään. Jotkut ehkä tekisivät  etätyötä ja kaikille tulisi kaikki tarpeellinen jotain putkia pitkin koneellisesti. Varmasti joku tehokkusekspertti on jo ideoinut, miten näiden korjaustarpeen sattuessa annetaan virtuaalista valohoitoa etäyhteyksillä, joihin ei tietenkään koskaan tule vikoja eikä toimíntakatkoksia. Eikö kaikkein tehokkainta ja rakentamiskustannuksissakin säästävää olisi rakentaa tämä tehokaupunki nettiin, jossa se sitten saisi toimia ilman häiritseviä asukkaita... :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nykyaikana kyllä pitää olla muitakin vaihtoehtoja, mutta ne kannattaa toteuttaa kauempana keskustasta.


Mitäs vaihtoehtoisuutta tämä muka on? Juuri näin on tällä hetkellä - ja kaikki asuntotuotantoon, asuntojen hintoihin ja yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumiseen liittyvät ongelmat.

Minä en hyväksy sellaista besserwisseriyttä, jossa jatkuvasti keksitään syitä sille, miksi asunto- ja kaavasuunnittelu ei saa olla aidosti markkinavetoista. Vaan joku tietää aina paremmin, että pitää olla tehokasta eikä saa olla liian suuria asuntoja eikä liikaa vihreätä tai liian vähän jne.

Temen laskelma osoittaa sen, miksi on mahdollista tehdä viihtyisää ja haluttua kaupunkiympäristöä joka toimii joukkoliikenteellä. Ja Ilmari Syrjälän viestin ensimmäinen kappale kuvaa juuri sen, miten kaupunkisuunnittelu ymmärretään väärin. Sitä lukiessa voi miettiä mm. sitä, miksi jotkut kaupunkikeskustat ovat taantuneet ja miten ja miksi jotkut eivät tai ne on elvytetty.




> Eikö kaikkein tehokkainta ja rakentamiskustannuksissakin säästävää olisi rakentaa tämä tehokaupunki nettiin, jossa se sitten saisi toimia ilman häiritseviä asukkaita...


Täsmälleen samaa mieltä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Minä en hyväksy sellaista besserwisseriyttä, jossa jatkuvasti keksitään syitä sille, miksi asunto- ja kaavasuunnittelu ei saa olla aidosti markkinavetoista. Vaan joku tietää aina paremmin, että pitää olla tehokasta eikä saa olla liian suuria asuntoja eikä liikaa vihreätä tai liian vähän jne.


Tai ei saa rakentaa pilvenpiirtäjiä, Tai rakentaa tehokkaasti. Tai korottaa taloja esimerkiksi Lauttasaaressa tai Oulunkylässä. Tai täyttää merta tai ....

On hyvä, että kannatat aidosti markkinalähtöistä kaavoistusta. Kun annetaan  markknoiden ratkaista niin kalleille tonteille rakennetaan erittäin tehokkaasti.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tai ei saa rakentaa pilvenpiirtäjiä, Tai rakentaa tehokkaasti. Tai korottaa taloja esimerkiksi Lauttasaaressa tai Oulunkylässä. Tai täyttää merta tai ....


Monille esittelemillesi ratkaisuille on erityisesti asuntoina heikot markkinat.

On realiteetti, että pääosa suomalaisista vaativat enemmän esimerkiksi asunnon näkymiltä ja luonnonläheisyydeltä kuin hongkongilaiset (jotka asuvat pilvenpiirtäjissä).

Pilvenpiirtäjien ongelmana on se, että ne ovat toteutukseen usein liian suuria yksiköitä, jotka on hankala myydä. Jo nyt tehtyjen 20 - kerroksisten talojen ongelmana on usein ollut, että kaikkia asuntoja ei saada myytyä järkevässä aikataulussa, riippumatta siitä, että asunnot ovat olleet kohtuullisen kysyttyjä. 

On hyvin kyseenalaista, kiinnostaisiko pilvenpiirtäjistä koottu asuntoalue kovin hyvin helsinkiläisiä, ja saataisiinko alue toteutettua järkevässä aikataulussa.

Suomen asuntomarkkinat eivät perustu enää kiinteisiin puolue - rahoitusliike - rakennuttaja - kartelleihin, jolloin suurien yhtenäisten hankkeiden toteutus on vaikeaa. Suuretkin hankkeet on helpompi pilkkoa yksittäin myytäviin taloyhtiöihin.

Täyttömaalle rakennettu asuntoalue on hyvin helposti ympäristöllisesti varsin ala-arvoinen verrattuna normaaliin maastoon toteutetulle alueelle. Ainakin se vaatii paljon parempaa kaupunkisuunnittelua ja ympäristörakentamista kuin normaaliin maastoon rakennettu alue.

Olet kannattanut ketjussa olemassaolevien asuntojen näköalojen sulkemista tekemällä niiden eteen täyttöjä. Tämä on tulonsiirtoa pois olevien asuntojen asukkailta.

Talojen korottaminen esimerkiksi korvaamalla 4 - kerroksisia taloja 8 - kerroksisilla ei ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa. Jotta kunnossa olevien rakennusten purkava saneeraaminen on taloudellisesti kannattavaa, rakentamistehokkuuden pitäisi olla 4-5 - kertainen, jotta uudisrakentamisen rakennusoikeuden arvo ylittäisi nykyisten asuntojen arvon.

Hissittömien 3-4 kerroksisten kerrostalojen korottaminen yhdellä kerroksella hissien rahoittamiseksi on eri asia ja pidän sitä järkevänä, jos sillä ei tärvellä rakennustaiteellisia ja kulttuurihistoriallisia arvoja. Helsingin 1950-60-luvun alueilla kuitenkin on usein näitä arvoja.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Asunnoista on pääkaupunkiseudulla pulaa siinä mielessä, että kaikilla ei ole varaa asua niin väljästi kuin haluaisivat ja niin lähellä työpaikkojaan tai keskustaa kuin haluaisivat. Nopeaa lääkettä tähän ei käytännössä ole, sillä harvat haluavat asuntojenhintojen laskua tai edes jämähtämistä nykytasolleen. Itse soisin tehostettavan jo rakennettujen alueiden (ml. ratapihat ja liikenneväylästö) käyttöä ja pyrittäisiin muutoin pitämään erityisesti Helsingin luonto mahdollisimman monipuolisena.

Hissittömien talojen korottaminen kerroksella tulikin jo esille ja saa varauksettoman kannatukseni. Toinen keino on teiden ja ratojen kattaminen ja päälle rakentaminen. Samalla saataisiin ympäristöä siistimmäksi ja turvallisemmaksi (vähemmän melua ympäristöön ja saasteet kauemmaksi - tai mieluummin suodatetuksi ennen ulkoilmaan johtamista). Kolmas keino olisi kohtuullinen pilvenpiirtäjärakentaminen; luontevia paikkoja olisivat Pasila sekä Kehä III:n varsi. En tarkoita mitään runsasta rakennusmassaa, vaan sinne tänne yksi tai kaksi rakennusta - ehkä Pasilaa lukuunottamatta. Kun pilvenpiirtäjät sijoitetaan sopivasti, voidaan ne yhdistää pikaraitioverkostolla.

----------


## Albert

> Jos ajatellaan vain kolmea suurinta kaupunkiamme, niin miettikääpä, miten monilla on mahdollisuus asua niiden keskustoissakin meren, joen, kosken tai järven tai *hienojen puistojen* äärellä.


Minulla ei riitä kyvyt osallistumaan tähän keskusteluun muuten kuin tuomalla esiin tällaisen: Umpikortteli kivikaupungissa, kaikki lähellä. Tässä lienee kaikki mitä kaupunkilainen voi toivoa. Voi jospa näin olisi jatkettu eikä rakennettu yksittäisiä taloja pitkin metsiä ja jätetty muutamia mäntyjä kitumaan talojen väliin. Tuolla minä haluaisin asua. Voisiko tällaista tehdä nykyaikana?
Kuvia sisäpihalta eri vuodenaikoina.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuvia sisäpihalta eri vuodenaikoina.


Mainiota, albert! Valinta oli mitä loistavin. Itse olen viime aikoina käynyt useasti kurkkimassa samaista pihaa päiväkävelylläni. Haluaisin myös muuttaa tämänkaltaiseen paikkaan. Skandinaviassa olen vastaavia nähnyt pienissäkin kaupungeissa. Suomessa tämä lienee yksi harvoista.

Näin järjestetään tehokasta asumista kauniisti ja toimivasti. Turvallisuuden tunnekin kasvaa, kun ulkopuoliset eivät oikaise pihan poikki. Paikka on lapsiperheille mainio, sisäpihalla on paljon tilaa leikeille ja leikkipuistolle.

Nykypäivänä mikään ei estä rakentamasta näin. Oi, jos näin olisi rakennettu suurimmat lähiömmekin. Miettikääpä, miltä näyttäisi Itä-Helsinki, jos se olisi näin rakennettu. Kauppakeskukset voisi unohtaa jättämällä kivijalkoihin tilaa tarpeeksi suurille myymälöille. Kun asiakkaat löytyy samasta korttelissa, korvaa se varmaankin ylisuurten megamarkettien hyödyt. Ja kaikki olisivat tyytyväisiä.

Espoossa ja Vantaalla olisi vielä mahdollisuus rakentaa jotain tämän kaltaista. Vantaalla Kartanonkoski on jo jotain tämän suuntaista. Itse olen herkutellut ajatuksella, että Helsingin pitäjän kirkon ympäristöön tai Kartanonkosken kupeeseen rakentuisi jotain vastaavaa. Joenpenkat voisi kivettää ja rakentaa Hollantilaistyylisesti, kauniin kirkon ympärille voisi rakentaa Vantaan kaupungin hallintorakennuksia, kirjaston, teatterin jne... Kyllä varmaan kannattaisi, etenkin jos Helsingistä pääsisi raitiovaunulla näiden kortteleiden sekaan. Kyllä Vantaa olisi silloin kaupunki. Nythän se on vain moottoriteitä ja lähiöryppäitä, Tikkurila "keskustanaan".

Espoossa taas olisi juuri nyt suuri tilaisuus, kun kerran keskus aiotaan laittaa uusiksi. Jos vain raaskisivat, voisivat rakentaa uuden keskuksen Kirkkopuistoon, joen ympärille. Nämä taitaa kuitenkin olla turhia haaveita...

----------


## teme

> Minulla ei riitä kyvyt osallistumaan tähän keskusteluun muuten kuin tuomalla esiin tällaisen: Umpikortteli kivikaupungissa, kaikki lähellä. Tässä lienee kaikki mitä kaupunkilainen voi toivoa. Voi jospa näin olisi jatkettu eikä rakennettu yksittäisiä taloja pitkin metsiä ja jätetty muutamia mäntyjä kitumaan talojen väliin. Tuolla minä haluaisin asua. Voisiko tällaista tehdä nykyaikana?
> Kuvia sisäpihalta eri vuodenaikoina.


Kaunista katsottavaa, tuo taitaa olla se legendaarinen kortteli Hermannissa johon suurin piirtein jonotetaan. Miksi näitä ei osata enää tehdä?

Kuten todettu,tuollainen 3-5 kerroksinen umpikortteli on myös erittäin tehokasta maankäyttöä. Korkeiden talojen tehokkuus on osittain harhaa, käytännössä ne tulee sijoittaa niin kauas toisistaan varjostuksen vuoksi ja/tai vetää ylempiä kerroksia sisäänpäin, että todellisuudessa maankäyttö voi olla jopa tehottomampaa kuin matalamassa rakentamisessa. Tämä on sitten näennöisratkaistu niin että asuintontti on yhtä tilaa, parkkipaikat toista, puistot kolmatta, jne. Umpikorttelissa puisto on korttelin keskellä ja parkkipaikat (semmoisella autotiheydellä joka on muutenkin järkevä) mahtuvat kadun varsiin, koska katuverkon pituus moninkertaistuu. Lisäksi korkeita taloja vastaan puhuu se, että rakentamis- ja korjauskustannusten kannalta optimaalinen kerrosluku on jotain 4-8.

----------


## teme

> Asunnoista on pääkaupunkiseudulla pulaa siinä mielessä, että kaikilla ei ole varaa asua niin väljästi kuin haluaisivat ja niin lähellä työpaikkojaan tai keskustaa kuin haluaisivat. Nopeaa lääkettä tähän ei käytännössä ole, sillä harvat haluavat asuntojenhintojen laskua tai edes jämähtämistä nykytasolleen.


Hyvin harva sitä nousua haluaa tai siitä edes hyötyy. Liike-elämän kannalta tämä yksinkertaisesti nostaa kustannuksia. Suurin osa asunnonomistajista vaihtaa jatkossakin isompaan ja kalliimpaan asuntoon, jolloin väliraha kasvaa.




> Itse soisin tehostettavan jo rakennettujen alueiden (ml. ratapihat ja liikenneväylästö) käyttöä ja pyrittäisiin muutoin pitämään erityisesti Helsingin luonto mahdollisimman monipuolisena.


Tätähän yritetään, mutta se ei yksin riitä vastaamaan kysyntään. Väitän että Helsingin seudulla on kysyntää noin 20 000 isolle asunnolle vuodessa, eli tuollaiset kaksi miljonaa kerrosneliötä. Puolet asumisväljyyden kasvattamiseen, puolet väestönkasvuun.

Kantakaupunkiin mahtuu vielä paljon. Ullakkorakentaminen on kannattettavaa, mutta loppujen lopuksi aika marginaalista puuhaa. Toimistorakentaminen vaikka kovinkin korkealla esim. Pasilassa vapauttaa entisestään toimistotilaa asunnoiksi. Satama-alueilla rakennetaan, ja nykyisillä neliöhinnoilla kaikenlaiset työläämmät ratkaisut tyyliin hiilivarastojen vieminen maan alla tai teiden kattaminen ovat mahdollisia. (Paremmin niin että moottoritiet muuttuvat kehäteiltä eteenpäin normaali teiksi.)

Tämä ei kuitenkaan riitä, tarvitaan uusia alueita. Santahamina auttaisi paljon, ja minusta näyttää siltä että varuskunnan siirton vaikka jonnekin Lentoaseman Länsi- tai Pohjois-puolelle alkaa pikkuhiljaa löytyä poliittista tahtoa.

Sipoo on yksi massiivinen maareservi, ja joukkoliikenteen ja uuden tonttitarjonnan kannalta mielenkiintoisa olisivat nimenomaan suunnat jotka jäävät moottoriteiden väliin. Parempien liikenneyhteyksien vuoksi näille aluielle syntyisi uutta asuintarjontaa, ja se olisi joukkoliikennepohjaista. Kevytraide Itäkeskuksesta Vanhaa Porvontien linjaa Kehä III ja siitä luotisuoraan Nikkilään ja edelleen vaikka Pornaisiin? Tai toinen samanlainen linjaus, sekin etupäässä keskellä nykyistä metsää, Martinlaaksosta Vihdintien Itä-puolta vaikka Karkkilaan saakka?

----------


## Hape

Kun jonnekin suunnitellaan tiivistä uutta asutusta, niin valitettavan usein nostaa paikallinne asukasyhdistys metelin. Tulee liikaa ihmisiä meidän nurkille. Liikenneruuhkat pahenevat, jne.
Ainakin Lauttasaaren täydennysrakentaminen meren rantaan ja Koivusaareen on asukasyhdistyksen hampaissa. Ja asukasyhdistys pitää suurta melua aiheesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun jonnekin suunnitellaan tiivistä uutta asutusta, niin valitettavan usein nostaa paikallinne asukasyhdistys metelin. Tulee liikaa ihmisiä meidän nurkille. Liikenneruuhkat pahenevat, jne.


Mutta tämähän on ihan aiheellista jupinaa - kun suunnitellaan autokaupunkia. Yksi pikaratikkarata hoitaa hyvin 10-15 moottoritien liikenteen ilman kummempia ympäristöhaittoja. Mutta yksikin moottoritie - tiedätte itse mitä se merkitsee.

Ei minusta ole väärin, että ihmiset haluavat pitää ympäristönsä rauhan ja viihtyisyyden. Väärin on se, että sitä ei mitenkään kunnioiteta vaan katsotaan, että yhteisen edun vuoksi reuna-alueiden rauha on aina tuhottava seudun laajentuessa. Vaikka se ei ole tarpeen, jos ei kumarreta autoilulle.

Itse asiassa tämä lienee yksi hajaantumista ylläpitävä tekijä. Paitsi rahan vuoksi, haja-asutukseen muutetaan myös pakoon liikenteen ongelmia. Mutta sitten menee 10-15 vuotta, ja ne ongelmat tulevat perässä, ja taas etsiydytään kauemmaksi. Tämä sisältää tyypillisen autoilijan luulon ja asenteen: Nämä meidän 2 autoamme on ihan OK - mutta muiden autoja emme halua nähdä.

Kruunuvuorenrannan kohdalla tämä asia on konkreettisesti esillä juuri nyt. Laajasalolaiset vastustavat Kruunuvuorenrantaa, koska sinne tulee ihmisiä, jotka ajavat heidän asuinpaikkojensa ja metsiensä läpi. Olen selvittänyt heille moneen kertaan, että jos Kruunuvuorenrannasta on silta keskustaan, kruunuvuorelaisten liikenne ei edes tule vanhan Laajasalon suuntaan. Eihän asuminen entisessä öljysatamssa laajasalolaisia kiusaa, vaan asukakiden autot.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Ei minusta ole väärin, että ihmiset haluavat pitää ympäristönsä rauhan ja viihtyisyyden. Väärin on se, että sitä ei mitenkään kunnioiteta vaan katsotaan, että yhteisen edun vuoksi reuna-alueiden rauha on aina tuhottava seudun laajentuessa. Vaikka se ei ole tarpeen, jos ei kumarreta autoilulle.


Mihin mielestäsi voidaan rakentaa uudet asunnot? Helsingin seudulle tarvitaan kuitenkin paljon uusia asuntoja joka vuosi?

Et käsittääkseni kannata merentäyttöjä etkä talojen korottamista? 

NIMBY asenteessa on se ongelma, että joka paikassa asuu joku joka ei halua uutta asutusta lähelleen.

----------


## teme

> Mutta tämähän on ihan aiheellista jupinaa - kun suunnitellaan autokaupunkia. Yksi pikaratikkarata hoitaa hyvin 10-15 moottoritien liikenteen ilman kummempia ympäristöhaittoja. Mutta yksikin moottoritie - tiedätte itse mitä se merkitsee.


Ehkä laajemmin ottaen kysymys on siitä, että ihmiset eivät niinkään vastusta uusia asukkaita vaan olettavat, että uudisrakentamisen on aina huonoa. Helsingissä on tehty paljon virheitä, vaikka paljon hyvääkin, ja virheet muistetaan. Jos olettaisin, että jokainen uusi kerrostaloalue on mallia Itä-Pasila, niin kyllä minäkin vastustaisin. (Olkoonkin, että Itä-Pasilassa on paljon hyvää ajatusta, ja se olisi korjattavissa ihan viihtyisäksi kaupunginosaksi...)

Hyvin suunnittelulla tiivistämisellä autoilun pitäisi vähentyä eikä toisinpäin, suurempi väestöpohja mahdollistaa toimivamman joukkoliikenteen ja paremmat paikalliset palvelut. Kruunuvuorenrantaan, ja muutenkin, kaipaisin kaupunginsuunnittelijoilta rohkeutta. Uskoa siihen että tännekin on mahdollista saada arkkitehtoonisesti korkeatasoinen silta. Helsinki tarvitsee autottoman kaupunginosan, ja se voisi olla Kruunuvuorenranta. Eli tehdään täysin kävelykaupunki jonka liikennettä palvelee ratikka Katajanokalle ja Herttoniemeen. Tai itseasiassa onhan meillä kävelykaupunginosa, Suomenlinna, josta voi katsoa mallia. 




> Itse asiassa tämä lienee yksi hajaantumista ylläpitävä tekijä. Paitsi rahan vuoksi, haja-asutukseen muutetaan myös pakoon liikenteen ongelmia. Mutta sitten menee 10-15 vuotta, ja ne ongelmat tulevat perässä, ja taas etsiydytään kauemmaksi. Tämä sisältää tyypillisen autoilijan luulon ja asenteen: Nämä meidän 2 autoamme on ihan OK - mutta muiden autoja emme halua nähdä.


Siinä mielessä tuo on ymmärrettävää, että kaksi autoa ei ole ongelma missään, kaksi tuhatta autoa missä tahansa. Ei esimerkiksi Kalliossa niinkään häiritse autoilu pikkukaduilla, vaan nuo isot päätiet eli Sturenkatu, Hämeentie ja Mäkelänkatu. En ole varma onko tätä täysin sisäistetty autoilun rajoittamista mietittäessä. Fleminginkadun liikenne voi vaikka tuplaantua, ja sillä ei ole olennaista merkitystä paikallisille, Sturenkadun pöly ja meteli tuntuu pitkälle. Sen lisäksi, että autojen määrää yleensä vähennetään tulleilla ja joukkoliikenteellä, loppu läpiajoliikenne kaupunginosista toiseen pitäisi ohjata asumattomille aluille (olisin valmis uhraamaan vaikka Vauhtitien jos sillä saisi vähennettyä liikenettä Töölössä ja Kalliossa) tai tunneleihin.




> Olen selvittänyt heille moneen kertaan, että jos Kruunuvuorenrannasta on silta keskustaan, kruunuvuorelaisten liikenne ei edes tule vanhan Laajasalon suuntaan.


Toki muistit lisätä, että ratikkayhteys parantaa heidänkin yhteyksiään ja nostaa asuntojen arvoa?

----------


## Hape

Asukasyhdistykset haluavat että palvelut säilyvät alueella, jopa paranevat, mutta palveluille välttämätöntä asukkaiden määrää ei saisi lisätä, ainakaan paljoa kerrallaan.
Ymmärrän täysin sen että puistoksi kaavoitettua aluetta puolustetaan. Puistothan ovat asumisviihtyisyydelle välttämättömiä. Samoin kannatan että meren rantaan tehdään ulkoilualue, taloja ei rakenneta aivan rantaviivaan, vaan annetaan kauempanakin rannasta asuville mahdollisuus tulla meren ääreen.
Mutta sitä ihmettelen että uutta isoa asuinaluetta vastustetaan, jos se tulee entisen teollisuusalueen tai joutomaan paikalle ja liikennejärjestelyt hoidetaan vanhaa asutusta mahdolisimman vähän häiritsevin vaihtoehdoin.

Paranevat joukkoliikenneyhteydethän tunnetusti lisäävät asuntojen arvoa.

Johtuneeko vastustus nyky- kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden tavasta sekoittaa eri sosiaaliryhmiä keskenään sosiaalisten ongelmien keskittymisen välttämiseksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mihin mielestäsi voidaan rakentaa uudet asunnot? Helsingin seudulle tarvitaan kuitenkin paljon uusia asuntoja joka vuosi?
> 
> Et käsittääkseni kannata merentäyttöjä etkä talojen korottamista?


Et tainnut ymmärtää, mitä kommentissani sanoin. Teme näyttää sen oman viestinsä perusteella ymmärtäneen.

Asukkaiden kanssa käytyjen keskustelujen perusteella näyttää varsin selvästi siltä, että ei vastusteta uusia asukkaita ja uutta rakentamista sinänsä, vaan siitä aiheutuvia haittoja. Kokemus on osoittanut, että tulee haittoja, kun tulee uutta asutusta, joten asutus nähdään haittojen syyksi ja vastustetaan sitten sitä asutusta.

Teme kirjoitti osuvasti:



> Ehkä laajemmin ottaen kysymys on siitä, että ihmiset eivät niinkään vastusta uusia asukkaita vaan olettavat, että uudisrakentamisen on aina huonoa. Helsingissä on tehty paljon virheitä, vaikka paljon hyvääkin, ja virheet muistetaan.


Oman lautakuntaurani aikana on ollut kaksi hanketta, joissa molemmissa vastustus on syntynyt huonosta suunnittelusta.

Myllypurossa kaavoittaja ei suostunut antamaan periksi ja jättämään uuden ja vanhan asutuksen väliin kyllin leveätä puistokäytävää, jotta sekä uusilla että vanhoilla asukkailla olisi säilynyt yksityispihojen rauha. Lisäksi Myllypurossa kaava ei ota huomioon maastonmuotoja, vaan kauniit kalliot hävitetään, kun rakentamisen olisi voinut sijoittaa luontoa säästävästi. Se olisi uusienkin asukkaiden kannalta mukavampaa - tosin he eivät tule koskaan tietämään, mitä menettivät.

Laajasalossa rakennetaan puistoksi kaavoitetulle maalle ja tehdään keinotekoista puistoa entiselle louhitulle öljysatama-alueelle. Tämähän on yksinkertaisesti tyhmää, ja totta kai sitä vastustetaan. Uutta aluetta suunnitellaan ylipäätään puhtaana autokaupunkina. Siksi Öljysatama-alueen maa ei riitä, ja pitää rakentaa puistoihin. Vanhaa ostaria "parannetaan" ymppäämällä väkisin pysäköintiä ja ramppeja, vaikka niille ei ole tilaa. Uusien asukkaiden palvelut voisivat olla yhtä hyvin kävelyetäisyydellä olevia lähipalveluita (esimerkkinä Tukholman Hammarby Sjöstad), jolloin ei aiheuteta kasvavaa haittaa nykyisille asukkaille.

Uutta rakentamista voi sijoittaa ongelmitta paljon lähemmäksi seudun keskustaa kuin esim. Sipoon metsiin - jos ei rakenneta autokaupunkia. Täydennysrakentamisen ongelma on nimenomaan autoilun mahtuminen. Kun ei nykyinenkään tie- ja katuverkko riitä, ei voi täydentää kuin rakentamattomalle maalle ja nykyisen taajama-alueen ulkopuolelle. Ja tällöin autoliikenneongelma vain pahenee. Koska alue laajenee, matkat pitenevät ja asukasta eli autoa kohden tarvittava tieverkon määrä kasvaa.

Antero

----------


## teme

Se että Laajasalon ei mahdu ainakaan kovin paljoa lisää autoja pitäisi olla päivänselvää, Herttoniemen suunta ei yksinkertaisesti vedä ja uuden väylän tekeminen on käytännössä mahdotonta. Kruunuvuorta pitäisi suunnitella kantakaupungin auto-omistustiheydelle, jonka laajennus eikä osa Laajasaloa se onkin. Sama juttu muilla uusilla aluieilla, tätä ihmettelee jo kaupungivaltuutetutkin:



> Eniten minua huolestuttaa Jätkäsaaren liikenne. Keskustasta pääasialliset yhteydet alueelle ovat Ruoholahden puoleisella reunalla Välimerenkatu sekä matkustajasatamaan johtava Valtamerenkatu. Lännestä ja Ruoholahden suunnalta Jätkäsaareen johtaa Länsisatamankatu, kun Crusellinsilta lahden yli saadaan rakennettua. Lähialueiden liikenne on ruuhka-aikoina varsin tukkoista jo nyt. Kun alueen osayleiskaavaa ryhdyttiin laatimaan, ideoitiin rohkeasti Helsingin ensimmäistä joukkoliikennekaupunginosaa. Jätkäsaareen piti tulla tiukemmat pysäköintipaikkanormit ja hyvät ratikkayhteydet kaikille puolille saarta. Suunnittelijoilla ja aseveliakselin poliitikoilla meni kuitenkin pupu pöksyyn, ja nyt joudumme miettimään miten kaikki alueen autot saadaan ruuhka-aikoina pois pussin perältä ja sinne takaisin.


http://www.maripuoskari.net/?p=71#more-71

Kuka näitä autopaikkoja ylipäänsä haluaa? Keskustaan muutetaan juuri siksi ettei tarvitsisi autoa ja kaikkea kivaa on kävelyetäisyydellä. Juuri siksi maksetaan niitä kovia hintoja. Pitääkö tässä ruveta keräämään addressia hyvätuloisemmilta tutuilta, malliin Jaakko Joku 4500e/kk, nuori, terve, ei lapsia => ei kuluja kaupungille, eikä autoa...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kruunuvuorenrannan kohdalla tämä asia on konkreettisesti esillä juuri nyt. Laajasalolaiset vastustavat Kruunuvuorenrantaa, koska sinne tulee ihmisiä, jotka ajavat heidän asuinpaikkojensa ja metsiensä läpi. Olen selvittänyt heille moneen kertaan, että jos Kruunuvuorenrannasta on silta keskustaan, kruunuvuorelaisten liikenne ei edes tule vanhan Laajasalon suuntaan. Eihän asuminen entisessä öljysatamssa laajasalolaisia kiusaa, vaan asukakiden autot.


Pelko oman lintukodon menettämisestä istuu sitkeässä niin Idässä kuin Lännessä. Laajasalo on kuin Espoon kultahammasrannikko pienemmässä mittakaavassa. Jos Laajasalo olisi itsenäinen kunta niin sinne ei siltaa eikä tunnelia rakennettasi Helsingistä 40 vuoteen. 

Paikalla (oli kyseessä kumpi kohde tahansa) ennestään asuvat ihmiset eivät usko että uusi raidejoukkoliikenneyhteys vähentää autoilua, vaan ovat sitä mieltä että uusista asukkaista vain pieni osa kävisi töissä keskustassa, ja suurin osa jossain kehäteiden varsilla, että autolla joka tapauksessa kuljetaan (aivan kuten länsisuunnan Raide-YVAkin todisti), ja koska ihmisillä on autoja, he tietenkin kuljettavat niillä myös monta kertaa päivässä lapsiaan tarhaan, kouluun ja harrastuksiin sekä käyvät ostoksilla. Nykyiset asukkaat ovat aivan varmoja siitä, koska niin he itsekin tekevät.

Ainoa seikka joka nykytilanteessa voisi vähentää autoilua radikaalisti on polttoaineiden saatavuuden heikkenemisestä johtuva hintojen tuntuva ja pysyvä nousu, saasteista johtuvat rajoitukset sekä autoilun verotuksen painopisteen siirtäminen auton omistamisesta käyttöön, esim tietulleilla, tai jokin vähintään 1930-luvun laman kaltainen taloudellinen katastrofi. 

Suomalaisten elintaso on nyt niin korkealla ja autoilu muuhun liikkumiseen verrattuna suhteessa niin halpaa, että käytännössä esim lapsiperheiden joukosta vain kaupunkien keskustassa tai välittömässä läheisyydessä asuvalla eliiittisegmentillä on varaa tai mahdollisuus olla kokonaan ilman omaa autoa. 

Metrolla, lähijunilla ja nopeilla raitioteillä autoilun kasvua saadaan toki hillittyä, koska alueilla joilla sellaiset toimivat, ovat nuoremmat ikäryhmät usein siirtäneet oman autonsa hankkimista vasta perheenperustamisvaiheeseen, ja monet keski-ikäisetkin hyödyntävät liityntäpysäköintiä ja muita mahdollisuusia välttääkseen turhaa autoilua. Mutta sekin on useimmiten omista elämäntavoista ja valinnoista kiinni, rahasta ei välttämättä ole kysymys. Pinttyneelle autoilijalle autoilun lopettaminen tai tuntuva vähentäminen on yhtä tuskallista kuin tupakanpolton tai viinanjuonnin kanssa. Monet haluasivat periaatteessa ryhtyä siihen, mutta luonne ei anna periksi. Mutta ensin pitää edellytykset olla olemassa. 

Uusien tehokkaiden joukkoliikenneyhteyksien rakentaminen siis ei itsestään ainakaan Suomen kaltaisissa korkean elintason maissa vähennä tai poista autoilua, mutta parantaa liikenneyhteyksiä kaiken kaikiaan ja tarjoaa mahdollisuuden niin asuntojen kuin työpaikkojenkin tasaisemmalle sijoittumiselle. Älä tätä missään nimessä kerro laajasalolaisille koska työpaikoista johtuva liikenteen lisäys on vielä pahempi riesa kuin asunnoista  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuka näitä autopaikkoja ylipäänsä haluaa? Keskustaan muutetaan juuri siksi ettei tarvitsisi autoa ja kaikkea kivaa on kävelyetäisyydellä. Juuri siksi maksetaan niitä kovia hintoja.


Hyvä kysymys. Lähetä se esim. SDP:n ja Kokoomuksen valtuustoryhmille ja ks-lautakunnan jäsenille. He ovat se aseveliakseli, johon Puoskari kirjoituksessaan viittaa.

Itse olen pitkään ja useissa yleisötilaisuuksissa kritisoinut sitä, etteivät Jätkäsaareen suunnitellut automäärät yksinkertaisesti pääse sieltä pois ja sinne takaisin. Jätkäsaaren niemeen on vain 2 yhteyttä: Mechelininkadun risteys ja Crusellin silta. Niiden kaistamäärä ei riitä, puhumattakaan jo nyt ruuhkautuneesta Mechelininkadun osuudesta Marian sairaalan ja hautausmaan välissä. Asiaa on selitetty kahdella vastauksella: Mainittu sairaalan vierus ei kuulu Jätkäsaaren suunnittelualueeseen ja keskustatunneli ratkaisee kaiken. Vastaajat eivät ole ottaneet kantaa siihen, että Keskustatunneliin on ajettava tuon Marian sairaalan ruuhkan kautta, ellei aja ruuhkautunutta Crusellin siltaa.

Raitiotie hoitaa liikenten mennen tullen, ja erinomaisen nopeasti, kun sille rakennetaan rata satamaradan paikalle. Mutta ei käy. HKL on esittänyt parempana ratkaisuna liityntäbussia metroasemalle - sen henkilöautoruuhkan seassa. Ja keskustatunneli ajaa kaikkien hankkeiden yli...

Ja entäs sitten Hernesaaren asukkaat seuraavaksi? No, metroutopistien mielestä sinne voi rakentaa uuden metrolinjan!

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuka näitä autopaikkoja ylipäänsä haluaa? Keskustaan muutetaan juuri siksi ettei tarvitsisi autoa ja kaikkea kivaa on kävelyetäisyydellä. Juuri siksi maksetaan niitä kovia hintoja. Pitääkö tässä ruveta keräämään addressia hyvätuloisemmilta tutuilta, malliin Jaakko Joku 4500e/kk, nuori, terve, ei lapsia => ei kuluja kaupungille, eikä autoa...


Onko Helsingin seudulla tai tänne tulossa niin paljon 4500 e/kk tienaavia perheettömiä ja autottomaan elämäntyyliin pystyviä nuoria aikuisia että Jätkäsaaren kämpät tullaan viemään käsistä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Onko Helsingin seudulla tai tänne tulossa niin paljon 4500 e/kk tienaavia perheettömiä ja autottomaan elämäntyyliin pystyviä nuoria aikuisia että Jätkäsaaren kämpät tullaan viemään käsistä?


On siinä varmaan pariskuntia ja perheitäkin joukossa, mutta ei noita kämppiä semmoinen Jumboon autoileva pariskunta osta. Ylipäänsä, jos jollain on varaa maksaa luokka puoli miljoonaa asunnosta, niin työpaikka on suht suurella todennäköisyydellä kantakaupungissa ja kaupassa käydään Stockamannilla. 4000-5000/kk ei nykyään ole mikään poikkeuksellinen liksa pääkaupunkiseudulla, en esimerkiksi itse uskoisi pystyväni palkkaamaan kohtuullista IT-ammattilaista halvemmalla.

----------


## petteri

> Onko Helsingin seudulla tai tänne tulossa niin paljon 4500 e/kk tienaavia perheettömiä ja autottomaan elämäntyyliin pystyviä nuoria aikuisia että Jätkäsaaren kämpät tullaan viemään käsistä?


Jos Jätkäsaari rakennetaan riittävän hitaasti, kysyntää riittää. Muun kantakaupungin asuntomarkkinoihin tuolla on kyllä vaikutusta. Uskoisin, että suuri osa Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman asunnonostajista muuttaa muualta kantakaupungista. Monilla kantakaupungin alueilla on niukkuutta hyvistä 300000-500000 euron ja 70-100 neliön asunnoista.

Jätkäsaaren autotiheys on varmaan matalampi kuin Helsingissä keskimäärin, mutta korkeampi kuin muualla kantakaupungissa koska asunnot ovat isompia ja kalliimpia. Parhaiten autoistumista voidaan hallita niin, ettei ilmaisia paikkoja ole, vaan osakkeina rakennettavat autopaikat maksavat n. 30000 e/paikka tai 200 e/kk. Silloin parkkeerauksen kulut tulevat näkyviin.

Keskustatunneli on erittäin hyvä hanke ja on syytä toteuttaa, jotta Jätkäsaaren rakentaminen ei tukkeuta koko kantakaupungin katuverkkoa. Keskustatunneli mahdollistaa myös kävelykeskustan, jota ei muuten tule.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 4000-5000/kk ei nykyään ole mikään poikkeuksellinen liksa pääkaupunkiseudulla, en esimerkiksi itse uskoisi pystyväni palkkaamaan kohtuullista IT-ammattilaista halvemmalla.


Nyt eletään sellaisia suhdanteita että työvoimapulasta kärsivillä aloilla maksetaan joissakin työpaikoissa melko kokemattomillekin rekrytoitaville enemmän kuin mitä koulutettujen keskipalkat ovat. Mutta työvoimapula kestää tasan niin kauan kuin alalla maailmanlaajuinen kysyntä ylittää tarjonnan. Jos suhdanteet esim jossain USA:ssa tai Venäjällä tai kaukoidässä heikkenevät tuntuvasti, ei se kestä kauan ennenkuin se alkaa näkyä täällä. 

Samanlainen ylikysynnästä johtuva kupla on asuntomarkkinoilla. Ne jotka kuvittelevat että huippukallis asunto keskustan (viihde-) palvelujen lähellä on pomminvarma investointi tulevat jonain päivänä nielemään näppejään, varsinkin jos unelman toteuttamiseksi on nostanut ison lainan. Vielä surkeampi investointi on oikeastaan vain maksaa valtavia summia jostain monen sadan neliön talosta jossain Nurmijärven syrjäkylillä, nimittäin jos öljykriisi iskee. Jos nyt on pakko ostaa asunto, niin varminta lienee ostaa keskikokoinen perheasunto hyväkuntoisesta kerros- tai rivitalosta YTV-alueelta kehäykkösen ja kolmosen välissä tai pääradan varrella.




> Jätkäsaaren autotiheys on varmaan matalampi kuin Helsingissä keskimäärin, mutta korkeampi kuin muualla kantakaupungissa koska asunnot ovat isompia ja kalliimpia. Parhaiten autoistumista voidaan hallita niin, ettei ilmaisia paikkoja ole, vaan osakkeina rakennettavat autopaikat maksavat n. 30000 e/paikka tai 200 e/kk. Silloin parkkeerauksen kulut tulevat näkyviin


Ongelma kaupunkimaisessa tiiviiissä asuntorakentamisessa on juuri se, että kaikki autot eivät mahdu kaduille, ja niitä on sijoitettava erillisiin pysäköintitaloihin, mikä tulee kalliiksi, ja että on vaikea ennustaa lopullista autojen määrää, eli kalliiden hallipaikkojen kohdalla voi joko syntyä tyhjäkäyntiä tai jos ei niitä rakenneta, pulaa parkkipaikoista. Jätkäsaaren tapauksessa voisi olla kätevää jos autot voisi pysäköidä joillekin laituriin kiinnitetyille vanhoille proomulle, joita lisätään tai vähennetään paikkatarpeen mukaan. Mutta ei taida onnistua tässä kaupungissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ongelma kaupunkimaisessa tiiviiissä asuntorakentamisessa on juuri se, että kaikki autot eivät mahdu kaduille, ja niitä on sijoitettava erillisiin pysäköintitaloihin, mikä tulee kalliiksi, ja että on vaikea ennustaa lopullista autojen määrää, eli kalliiden hallipaikkojen kohdalla voi joko syntyä tyhjäkäyntiä tai jos ei niitä rakenneta, pulaa parkkipaikoista. Jätkäsaaren tapauksessa voisi olla kätevää jos autot voisi pysäköidä joillekin laituriin kiinnitetyille vanhoille proomulle, joita lisätään tai vähennetään paikkatarpeen mukaan. Mutta ei taida onnistua tässä kaupungissa.


Jos rakennetaan paikkoja talojen alakertoihin tai pysäköintitaloihin on pysäköintijärjestelmää vaikeaa laajentaa. Jos rakennetaan maanalaisia parkkiluolia on pysäköinnin laajentaminen tarpeen mukaan mahdollista. Yksi autopaikka maksaa luokkaa 20000-30000 euroa, jos se joudutaan rakentamaan.

Liiallinen autopaikkarakentaminen "varmuuden vuoksi" ei ole hyvä ratkaisu. Se voi tiputtaa autopaikkojen hinnan turhan alas, jolloin ohjausvaikutus kärsii. Kuitenkin rahalla autopaikkoja pitää olla saatavissa.

----------


## teme

> Keskustatunneli on erittäin hyvä hanke ja on syytä toteuttaa, jotta Jätkäsaaren rakentaminen ei tukkeuta koko kantakaupungin katuverkkoa. Keskustatunneli mahdollistaa myös kävelykeskustan, jota ei muuten tule.


Keskustatunneli on erittäin hyvä hanke jos se mahdollistaa autoliikenteen siirtämisen maan alle, ja näin myös halutaan tehdä. En ole varma kummastakaan. Se todennäköisesti lisää liikennettä muilta väyliltä koska osa pullonkaulana olevien poikittaisväylien liikennettä (Nordensjöltinkatu, Sturenkatu, Koskelankatu...) siirtyy tunneliin.

Helsinkiin on 6-8 isoa sisääntuloväylää, riippuen siitä lasketaanko Lahden moottoritiehen päättyvä Porvoon moottoritie ja pienempi Vihdintie omiksi väylikseen. Keskustatunneli kytkee näistä kaksi Keskustan alittavalla tunnelilla, toimiva tunneliverkko olisi koko tai puoliympyrä joka kytkee nämä yhteen.

Taloudellisesti ja muuten järkevä tunnelitoteutus vaatisi näiden supistamisen 3-4 väylään joko kehäteillä tai muulla tavalla etäämmällä. Jotenkin näin idästä länteen. Eli oletetaan keskustatunneli ja sille Töölö-Pasila haara keskustatunnelista suurinpiirtein Kampista. Porvoon/Lahden moottoritien liikenne joko Itäväylälle tai Tuusulanväylälle Kehä I kautta. Tuusulan väylä Metsäläntien kautta Maaliikennekeskuksen ja edeleen Pasilaan, samoin Hämeenlinnan moottoritie. Vihdintie ja Turunväylä Pasilan linkin puolikasta Pasilaan. Lisäksi joko katettu tai maanalainen moottoritie Teollisuuskadulle. Tällöin kantakaupunkissa olisi käytännössä kolmihaarainen moottoritieverkko joko haarautuu edelleen poispäin mennessä.

Maksaa vaan niin rutosti, luvut PLJ-pohjaisia arvauksia megaeuroina:
Keskustatunneli (Itäylän päähän saakka) 300
Pasilan tunneli 200
Puolikas Pasilan linkki (Turunväylä-Hakamäentie) 80 (vielä paremmin Kehä I saakka, hinta tosin kasvaa)
Hakamäentien parannus 80
Metsäläntien parannus 70
Teollisuuskadun tunneli 50
Metsäläntie-Nordensjöltinkatu (Töölö-Pasila tunnelin alku) 80

Yhtensä 850 miljoonaa euroa, +/- 300. Toisaalta Hermannin ja Sörnäisten Rantatien voisi kaventaa ja rakentaa suoraan kadun viereen, sama Nördenjöldin-, Mäkelän-, Paciuksen ja Teollisuuskadulla. Lisäksi Viikistä vapautuisi isoja maa-aluita moottoritieltä, samoin kuin Hämeenlinnan moottoriten loppupäästä. Lisäksi olisi muita tiivistämiskohteita. Maanarvo kattaisi ainakin osittain tuon kustannuksen.

Tai sitten voisi rakentaa nuo samat alueet, laittaa tietullit ja yksinkertaisesti päättää moottoritiet (jatko 2-4 kaistaisena tienä) Kehä I:lle ja Itäväylän Sörnäisiin. Puolellakin tuosta 800 miljoonasta saa aika räyheet raideyhteydet ja liityntäpysäköinnin.

----------


## teme

Kyllä mahdollinen matalasuhdanne leikka palkkoja kautta linjan, samoin asuntojen hintoja.




> Liiallinen autopaikkarakentaminen "varmuuden vuoksi" ei ole hyvä ratkaisu. Se voi tiputtaa autopaikkojen hinnan turhan alas, jolloin ohjausvaikutus kärsii. Kuitenkin rahalla autopaikkoja pitää olla saatavissa.


Juu, niiden pitäisi olla saatavissa niin että kaavassa varaudutaan maanalaiseen pysäköintilaitokseen jonka joku yksityinen saa rakentaa jos kokee investoinnin järkeväksi. Tai mitä jos rakentaisi sen verran parkkipaikkoja kuin kaavaan sopii ja kontrolloisi kysyntää semmoisella radikaalilla metodilla, että nostaa hintaa niin kauan että tarjonta vastaa kysyntää?

----------


## petteri

Jos ja kun henkilöautoilu säilyy merkittävänä kulkumuotona, autoliikenteen tunneloiminen on ihan realistinen ajatus.

Keskustatunneli(Länsiväylä-Itäväylä), Pasilanväylän tunnelit (Vihdintie-Turunväylä sekä Mäkelänkatu -Lahdenväylä) ovat realistisissa suunnitelmissa.

Hermannin rantatien(Lahdenväylä-Itäväylä) tunnelointi on sekin ollut idea-asteella. Lännessä ei ole suunnitelmia, mutta ehkä Kehä I riittää parannettuna. Etelä-pohjoissuuntaisen liikenteen tunnelointi on hankalaa.

Ei Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelma ollut huono liikenteellisesti. Vaikuttaa varsin mahdolliselta, että merkittävä osa noista keskustan yhteyksistä toteutetaan maan alla. Ilman keskustatunnelia ei maanalaista autotunneliverkkoa voi saada toimivaksi ja autot tupruttavat pakokaasuja kantakaupungin kaduilla tästä ikuisuuteen.

----------


## teme

> Keskustatunneli(Länsiväylä-Itäväylä), Pasilanväylän tunnelit (Vihdintie-Turunväylä sekä Mäkelänkatu -Lahdenväylä) ovat realistisissa suunnitelmissa.


Muuten ihan OK, mutta ainakin niissä kuvissa joita olen nähnyt nuo tunnelit jäävät kautta linjan liian lyhyiksi. Läntinen linkki Pasilaan on hyvä, vielä parempi jos jatkusi kehälle saakka, mutta Itäinen linkki Pasilaan ei ratkaise millään tavalla Mäkelänkadun läpiajoa (siksi Tuusulanväylä toista puoltaa rataa), eikä vapauta maata Viikissä rakentamiseen. Ottaen huomioon, että Kehä I vetää ihan kohtalaisesti Lahdentien ja Tuusulanväylän välillä (eritasoliittymät) niin Lahden Moottoritien voisi yhdistää Tuusulanväylään Kehä I kautta, se on aika marginaalinen osa liikennettä joka sitä kautta ajaa jonnekin Kumpulaan ja sekin voi kiertää Pasilan kautta tai ajaa Viikintietä. Nyt kun asiaa ajattelen, kun kaikki tiet näin päättyvät Länsi-Pasilaan, niin se Keskustatunnelikin voisi mennä Itäväylältä sinne ja sieltä keskustan kautta koukaten Länsiväylän alkuun. Kokonaispituus ja olettavasti kustannus suurinpiirtein sama, Hakaniemen (vaikka Ensimmäisen Linjan ja Eläintarhantien päähän) ja Kaisaniemeen liittymät hoituisivat muutaman sadan metrin pistotunneleilla. Rantateillä liikennettä voisi vähentää niin paljon ettei niitä tarvittaisi nykyisen kaltaisina moottoriteinä ja kattamisen voisi unohtaa (purkaisin sillan Pohjoisrantaan, eli Kruunuhakaan ja Kauppatorille päin ajo tunnelin kautta, mutta tämä sisältynee jo olemassaolevaan keskustatunnelisuunnitelmaan.)




> Vaikuttaa varsin mahdolliselta, että merkittävä osa noista keskustan yhteyksistä toteutetaan maan alla. Ilman keskustatunnelia ei maanalaista autotunneliverkkoa voi saada toimivaksi ja autot tupruttavat pakokaasuja kantakaupungin kaduilla tästä ikuisuuteen.


Olennaista on nimenomaan se että autoliikenne todellakin siirtyy maan alle, eli samalla pitäisi tavalla tai toisella katkaista maanpäällinen Itä-Länsi autoliikenne (Esplanaadit, Helsinginkatu, Sturenkatu...) ja Pohjois-Etelä liikenne (Rantiet, Mannerheimintie...)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos ja kun henkilöautoilu säilyy merkittävänä kulkumuotona, autoliikenteen tunneloiminen on ihan realistinen ajatus....
> 
> Ei Smith-Polvisen liikennesuunnitelma ollut huono liikenteellisesti. Vaikuttaa varsin mahdolliselta, että merkittävä osa noista keskustan yhteyksistä toteutetaan maan alla. Ilman keskustatunnelia ei maanalaista autotunneliverkkoa voi saada toimivaksi ja autot tupruttavat pakokaasuja kantakaupungin kaduilla tästä ikuisuuteen.


Anteeksi seuraavat ilmaisuni, mutta tämä menee nyt niin paksuksi, etten olisi uskonut moista tällä foorumilla lukevani.

Hesari julkaisi 5.1. mielipidekirjoitukseni, joka sisälsi oikeastaan kaiken oleellisen. Mutta en tietenkään ottanut siinä kantaa siihen, että kantakaupungissa pitäisi maan alle rakentaa toinen katuverkko!

Ensinnä Petterille: Kävelykeskustalla ja keskustatunnelilla ei ole mitään asiallista yhteyttä toisiinsa. Tunnelin rakentaminen ei tuo kävelykeskustaa, vaan keskustan katujen sulkeminen. Keskustatunneliin liittyneet kävelykeskustalupaukset ovat kohta toteutuneet Kaivokatua lukuun ottamatta, kun Keskuskatu valmistuu kävelykatuna. Esim. Espojen sulkemista autoilta ei ole vakavasti esitetty missään, kuten on esitetty keskustatunnelin rakentamista monissa puheissa jo itsestäänselvyytenä.

Kävelykeskustan ja keskustatunnelin yhteys on pelkkää poliittista retoriikkaa, jolla yritetään hämätä tunnelia vastustavat tahot suostumaan tunneliin tyhjillä lupauksilla.

Keskustatunnelista ja kaikista muista tunneleista on lisäksi todettava, että ne eivät tulisi auttamaan yhtään mitään. Asionti ja auton käyttö keskustassa ovat kiinni pysäköintijäjestelyiden toiminnasta, ei niille johtavista teistä. Esim. keskustatunnelin liikennesimuloinneissa ei ole lainkaan otettu huomioon miten hitaasti parkkiluolinen puomit ja vapaan ruudun haku toimivat.

Brysseli on hyvä esimerkki keskustan tunneloinnin "hyödystä". Kaupunki on täynnä tunneleita, siitä huolimatta tai luultavammin juuri siksi kaupunki on tukossa päiväsaikaan aina. Jos Brysselissä haluaa liikkua, se onnistuu vain joukkoliikenteellä.




> Keskustatunneli on erittäin hyvä hanke jos se mahdollistaa autoliikenteen siirtämisen maan alle, ja näin myös halutaan tehdä. En ole varma kummastakaan. Se todennäköisesti lisää liikennettä muilta väyliltä koska osa pullonkaulana olevien poikittaisväylien liikennettä (Nordensjöltinkatu, Sturenkatu, Koskelankatu...) siirtyy tunneliin.


Juuri näin tapahtuu. Töölönlahden pohjoispuolelta siirtyy liikennettä kantakaupungin alle yhtä paljon kuin keskustan katuverkon poikittaisliikenteestä siirtyy tunneliin.

Mutta se mitä ennusteet eivät osaa näyttää, on tunnelin aiheuttama autoilun lisääntyminen. Se on ilmiö, joka on tapahtunut kaikkialla missä uutta tiekapasiteettia on toteutettu. En tiedä tutkimusta, joka selvittäisi, mitä tämä uusi liikenne on. Mutta uusi liikennekapasiteetti tulee käyttöön, vaikka väestö, työpaikat ja palvelut eivät kasva liikenteen kasvua vastaavasti.

Teme oli laskenut arvion miljardin tunneliverkosta. Sillä hinnalla voi rakentaa noin 120 km. laadukasta 2-raiteista raitiotierataa. Jos arvioidaan, että tällä verkolla tehtäisiin keskimäärin 15 km:n matkoja, verkon kapasiteetti on luokkaa 320 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa. Se on yhtä paljon kuin YTV-alueen kaikki joukkoliikennematkat. Vertailun vuoksi: HKL-ratikassa on noin 60 M ja metrossa noin 50 miljoonaa matkaa vuodessa. Mitä järkeä on lisätä marginaalisesti kantakaupungin läpi ajavaa autoliikenteen kapasiteettia kun samalla rahalla jolla voi tuplata koko seudun liikenteen joukkoliikenteenä?

Smith-Polvisesta vielä. Se ei todellakaan ole huono liikenteellisesti - autoliikenteen kannalta. Smith-Polvinen selvitti, miten autoliikenne voidaan maksimoida. Ja se on myös tehty. Jos siis on autoliikenteen maksimoinnin ja joukkoliikenteen minimoinnin kannalla, niin ilman muuta Smith-Polvinen on hyvä lähtökohta ja nyt on aika laajentaa siitä, mihin Smith-Polvinen loppui. Sen ennustevuosihan oli 2000 ja nyt on jo 2007.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos rakennetaan paikkoja talojen alakertoihin tai pysäköintitaloihin on pysäköintijärjestelmää vaikeaa laajentaa. Jos rakennetaan maanalaisia parkkiluolia on pysäköinnin laajentaminen tarpeen mukaan mahdollista. Yksi autopaikka maksaa luokkaa 20000-30000 euroa, jos se joudutaan rakentamaan.


Jätkäsaareen aiotaan kaivaa luolapaikkoja, ja ne tulevat alueen koillisnurkkaan, koska siellä ovat alkuperäiset kallioluodot. Täytemaahan ei luolapaikkoja haluta tehdä, koska ne tulevat liian kalliiksi. Siis 30.000 e/paikka ei vielä ole liian kallista.

Helsingin johtavat puolueet ovat sitä mieltä, että jokainen asukas joutuu maksamaan autopaikan, tarvitsi autoa tai ei. Tähän on päädytty sen vuoksi, että aiheellisesti on pelko, etteivät autopaikat muuten mene kaupaksi. Tällä(kin) tavalla meillä tuetaan autoilua!

Antero

----------


## teme

> Helsingin johtavat puolueet ovat sitä mieltä, että jokainen asukas joutuu maksamaan autopaikan, tarvitsi autoa tai ei. Tähän on päädytty sen vuoksi, että aiheellisesti on pelko, etteivät autopaikat muuten mene kaupaksi. Tällä(kin) tavalla meillä tuetaan autoilua!


Nimiä kiitos, vaalit tulossa :-)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nimiä kiitos, vaalit tulossa :-)


Kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa käydyssä keskustelussa autopaikkojen sisällyttämistä asuntojen hintaan ovat kannattaneet Helsingissä valtaa pitävät puolueet Kokoomus ja SDP.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Olisiko tällainen kaupunkikuva "makea" Helsingin alueellakin (esim. Koivusaaren mahdollinen uusi asuinalue)? Kuvat ovat Fuzhoun kaupungin (Kiinassa) uusista laatuasuinalueista, joita nousee tänne kuin sieniä sateella. Ja tehokasta raideliikennettä odotellaan (joitain konsulttiesityksiä on jo).

----------


## teme

> Kaupunkisuunittelulautakunnassa käydyssä keskustelussa autopaikkojen sisällyttämistä asuntojen hintaan ovat kannattaneet Helsingissä valtaa pitävät puolueet Kokoomus ja SDP.


Jaa, en äänestä muutenkaan kumpaankaan, mutta olen ymmärtynyt että noissakin puolueissa löytyy kannatusta autottomuudelle, mutta ilmeisesti isot pojat jyrää muut...

Mitä enemmän mietin tuota keskustatunnelia, sitä enemmän olen sitä mieltä että vaikka ajatus ei olisi täysi susi, niin linjaus on väärä. Oletetaan kävelykeskusta, käytännössä autoton alue Esplanaadit mukaan lukien. Miksi ihmeessä Länsiväylältä ylipäänsä pitäisi jotenkin helposti päästä sen tai pääradan itäpuolelle? Lännestä tultaessahan on myös Turun moottoritie ja näiden välillä vaihtaminen on Kehä II myötä verrattaen helppoa. Laajemmin, yksi iso ongelma keskustatunnelissa on se, että se on läpiajoväylä.

Parempi linjaus olisi se jossain PLJ:ssä vilahdellut Pasilan linkki, eli Turun mt / Vihdintie - Pasila -  Lahden mt / Itäväylä. Ajatellaan asiaa niin että on kolme vyöhykettä:
- Keskusta: kävelykeskustan länsipuoli, Etu-Töölö, eteläiset kaupunginosat.
- Kallio: Kallion suur-alue Arabiaan ja Käpylään saakka, Kruunuhaka, Katajanokka.
- Töölö: Taka-Töölö, Meilahti, Munkkiniemi, Etelä-Haaga
Pasila ja kävelykeskusta jäävät väliin.

Sitten on kolme tulosuuntaa, itä, pohjoinen ja länsi. Jos joka suunnasta pitää päästä joka vyöhykkeelle tästä seuraa 3x3 eli 9 yhteyttä. Eli näin:
Länsi - Keskusta: Länsiväylää pitkin suurinpiirtein niin kuin nytkin, parkkiluolien tunneleita pidennetään Ruoholahteen päin.
Länsi - Töölö: Turun mt tuloväylä, Haaga/Munkkiniemi katuverkkoa pitkin. Mechelinkadulle läpiajokikielto, Mannerheimintie kävelykatu Nördensjöltinkadulle saakka. Taka-Töölö/Meilahti Pasilan linkkiä Mannerheimintien liittymään.
Länsi - Kallio: Pasilan linkin kautta, kts. Itä-Kallio.
Pohjoinen - Keskusta: Hämeenlinnan, Lahden mt ja Tuusulanväylä ohjataan Pasilaan, kts. Pasila-Keskusta alempana.
Pohjoinen - Töölö: Pasilan linkin kautta kts. Länsi-Töölö, Nordensjöltinkatua.
Pohjoinen - Kallio: Pasilan linkin kautta kts. Itä-Kallio, Käpylä ja Viikki moottoriteiden linjaa jatkavien pienempin katujen kautta. 
Itä - Keskusta: Itäväylältä Pasilaan, kts. Pasila-Keskusta.
Itä - Töölö: Pasilan linkki, kts. Länsi-Töölö.
Itä - Kallio: Hakaniemeen, Kruunuhakaan ja Katajanokalle Sörnäisten rantatietä Itäväylän päästä, Kumpulaan ja Viikkiin Hermannin rantatietä, Alppilaan ja Vallilaan Pasilan Linkin Sturenkadun liittymästä, Käpylään Pasilan kautta Koskelantietä.

Pasila-Keskusta: Jättäisin yksinkertaisesti tekemättä. Keskustan pysäköintilaitoksiin pääsee itäkauttakin, mahdollisesti niin että vedettäisiin joku minitunneli Kaisaniemestä Sörnäisten rantaan. Jonkinlaista vastaavaa liuskaa voisi myös harkita Vauhtien Töölönlahden puoleiseen päähään. Pasila olisi luonteva liityntäpysäköintipaikka, bussilinjat voisi päättää sinne, ja tehdä Pisara-radan, jne. Suhteellisen vähäisen Ruoholahdesta, tms. eteläsistä kaupunginosista pohjoiseen (Hämeenlinna moottoritie) suuntautuvan liikenteen ohjaisin kylmän viileästi Länsiväylän kautta kehille. Joka tapauksessa niin, että Töölön läpiajo Pasilaan olisi estetty.

----------


## petteri

> Kävelykeskustan ja keskustatunnelin yhteys on pelkkää poliittista retoriikkaa, jolla yritetään hämätä tunnelia vastustavat tahot suostumaan tunneliin tyhjillä lupauksilla.


Mielestäni kävelykeskustalla ja keskustatunneli ovat merkittävästi toisistaan riippuvaisia hankkeita. Kyse ei ole poliittisesta retoriikasta. Politiikassa joudutaan usein tekemään  kompromisseja.

Minä olen kyllä lukenut suunnitelmista toteuttaa kävelykeskusta (oliko se nyt Hesarissa) kekustatunnelin rakentamisen jälkeen, jossa oli luonnosteltu katujärjestelyitä(mm. Kaivokadun ja Pohjois-Espan sulkemista). Ei tuo kai sitten ollut "vakava ehdotus", kun keskustatunnelistakaan ei ole vielä vakavaa ehdotusta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä olen kyllä lukenut suunnitelmista toteuttaa kävelykeskusta (oliko se nyt Hesarissa) kekustatunnelin rakentamisen jälkeen, jossa oli luonnosteltu katujärjestelyitä(mm. Kaivokadun ja Pohjois-Espan sulkemista).


Niinpä. Antakaa valtuutetut nyt ENSIN meille autoilijoille 300 M. Odottakaa sitten 10 vuotta kun louhimme ja valamme betonia. Katsotaan sitten, pannaanko Kaivokatu osittain kiinni ja ryhtyisikö joku siten pohtimaan Pohjois-Espan liikenteen rajoittamista.




> Ei tuo kai sitten ollut "vakava ehdotus", kun keskustatunnelistakaan ei ole vielä vakavaa ehdotusta.


Ei ole vakavaa ollut mikään kävelykeskustaehdotus. Arkkitehti piirtää parissa tunnissa havainnekuvan, jossa muutama ihminen on sijoitettu maleksimaan ja hymyilemään aurinkoiselle Espalle. Keskustatunnelia varten valmistellaan asemakaavaa, joka on laillinen lupa alkaa tehdä tunnelia.

Olen itse vaatinut lautakunnassa, että ENSIN suunnitellaan kävelykeskusta ja tehdään sille asemakaava. Sitten voi katsoa vuosien päästä, onko jollekin tunnelille tarvetta. Ei, tämä ei käy, tunneli on tärkeämpi. Siitä on piirretty jo tarkat katupiirustukset ja tutkittu monet vaihtoehdot - ilman kävelykeskustaa, koska se ei ole tärkeä.

Kun keskustan huoltotunneli valmistuu, ydinkeskustassa ei tarvita edes jakeluliikennettä katutasossa. Yksityisautoilijoille on luolien ajorampit ydinkeskustan ulkopuolella. Ja läpiajoliikenteelle on yhtä lyhyet ja nopeat reitit Töölönlahden pohjoispuolitse - sellainen on Helsingin niemen muoto, kun eteläisin itäinen tuloväylä on pohjoisempana kuin Töölönlahden pohjoisranta.

Espat ja Aleksin sekä Yliopistonkadun ja Fabianinkadun voi sulkea autoilta kokonaan, Kaivokadulla voi sallia bussiliikenteen. Poikittaiset kadut paitsi Fabianinkatu ovat jo kävelykatuja. Siinä on meillä vihdoin kävelykeskusta, joka ei maksa 300 miljoonaa euroa ja on toteutettavissa heti.

Antero

PS: Voi käydä myös katsomassa www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/autoton.htm

----------


## teme

> Espat ja Aleksin sekä Yliopistonkadun ja Fabianinkadun voi sulkea autoilta kokonaan, Kaivokadulla voi sallia bussiliikenteen.
> 
> PS: Voi käydä myös katsomassa www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/autoton.htm


Hyvältä näyttää, raideliikenneosio kannatta päivittää Espoon Metrolla, se juna meni jo... Tämä saattaa olla suuruudenhullua, mutta laajentaisin aluetta Mannerheimintielle ja pohjoiseen. Eli Mannerheimintie autottomaksi Helsinginkadun risteykseen (Ooppera) saakka. Pohjoinen reitti voisi kulkea pohjoisempanakin, Teollisuuskatu - Nordensjöltinkatu - Mechelininkatu ei vaatisi oikeastaan juuri mitään investointeja, Teollisuuskadun levennyksen joka tehdään joka tapauksessa, ja mahdollisesti lyhyehkön tunnelin välille Mannerheimintie - Mechelininkatu, ehkä myös alikulun Jäähallin risteykseen Nordensjöltinkadulle. Toinen mahdollinen tunnelin paikka voisi olla Mechelininkadun eteläpää, koska sitä ei voi oikein mitenkään kiertää ja se on vaan harvinaisen huonossa paikassa.

Sturen/Helsinginkadun voisi kaventaa kaksikaistaiseksi, joka avaa aika mielenkiintoisia rakennusmahdollisuuksia. Paljonkohan kaupunki saisi pienkerrostalorivistöstä Töölönlahden rannalla Helsinginkadun pohjoiskaistojen paikalla, näin ihan hankkeen rahoituksen kannalta? Samaa kaksikaistaisuutta harkitsisin myös Töölöön Runebergin- ja Topeliuksenkadulle, tilaa vaikka pyörätielle Runeberginkadulla tai kiskoille Topeliuksenkadulle (vaikka kolmoselle reitti Topeliuksenkatu - Nordensjöltinkatu Mannerheimintien sijaan). Eli se ehdottamasi Pohjoisreitti säilyisi, mutta ihan normaalina katuna.

----------


## petteri

> Olen itse vaatinut lautakunnassa, että ENSIN suunnitellaan kävelykeskusta ja tehdään sille asemakaava. Sitten voi katsoa vuosien päästä, onko jollekin tunnelille tarvetta. Ei, tämä ei käy, tunneli on tärkeämpi. Siitä on piirretty jo tarkat katupiirustukset ja tutkittu monet vaihtoehdot - ilman kävelykeskustaa, koska se ei ole tärkeä.


Ymmärrän, että vastustat periaatteellisista syistä keskustatunnelia ja haluat tehdä sen rakentamisen tulevaisuudessakin hyvin hankalaksi.

Keskustatunnelista tulee voimakas poliittinen vääntö, mutta uskon, että se rakennetaan. Jos keskustatunneli rakennetaan, pitää samalla varmistaa, että kävelykeskusta toteutuu.

Kävelykeskustan suunnittelu on trivilaalitehtävä, kun keskustatunneli on toteutettu. Ei siihen kovin ihmeellisiä suunnitelmia tarvita. Muutama liikennemerkki , porsaita ja vähän kaistamuutoksia. Toki kävelykadut pitää jollain aikajänteellä parantaa, mutta ei sitä tarvitse tehdä hetkessä.

Hyvä kävely(joukkoliikenne)keskusta kun keskustatunneli on rakennettu on:

Vilhonkatu(kaksisuuntainen) - Kaisaniemenkatu -Unioninkatu(kaksisuuntainen) - Etelä-Espa(kaksisuuntainen) - Mannerheimintie -Postikatu, niin että noilla rajakaduilla saa liikkua henkilöautoilla.

Kampissa sitten Mannerheimintie - Arkadiankatu - Eteläinen rautatienkatu - Runeberginkatu - Fredrikinkatu(kaksisuuntainen)  - Uudenmaankatu(kaksisuuntainen) - Erottajankatu - Mannerheimintie

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Keskustatunneli on erittäin hyvä hanke ja on syytä toteuttaa, jotta Jätkäsaaren rakentaminen ei tukkeuta koko kantakaupungin katuverkkoa.


Tässä on täysin perusteettomia oletuksia.

Kaikilla henkilöautoon perustuvilla ratkaisuilla, myös keskustatunnelin sisältyvillä, Helsingin kantakaupungin liikenne ruuhkautuu.

Ruuhkautuminen aiheutuu henkilöautopohjaisesta liikennejärjestelmästä, ei siitä, että sille ei olisi tunneleita. Välttämätön ajoneuvoliikenne ei edellytä keskustatunnelin tyyppisiä moottoriväyliä.

Helsingin kantakaupungin suunnitellut laajennusalueet eivät voi toimia, jos niillä sallitaan Helsingin keskimääräinen autoliikenteen osuus.

Ruuhkautuminen johtuu henkilöautoliikenteen suuresta osuudesta, ei muusta.




> Keskustatunneli mahdollistaa myös kävelykeskustan, jota ei muuten tule.


Tämä on täysin perusteeton oletus.

Kävelykeskusta ei edellytä keskustatunnelia seuraavista syistä:
- Helsingin ydinkeskustan läpi ei suuntaudu merkittäviä autoliikenteen läpikulkuvirtoja.
- Helsingin ydinkeskustan huoltoliikenteelle on jo rakennettu tunnelit
- Helsingin ydinkeskustan pysäköintilaitoksiin on jo sisäänajotunnelit ydinkeskustan ulkopuolelta.

Väitteesi on vain kävelykeskustan asettamista keskustatunnelin panttivangiksi.

Suomessa harrastetaan toistuvasti retoriikkaa, että satsaukset kevyeen ja julkiseen liikenteeseen "edellyttävät" kaupunkimoottoriteiden tai tarpeettomien pysäköintilaitosten rakentamista. Tätä samaa retoriikkaa jauhetaan Helsingin lisäksi tällä hetkellä Turussa, Tampereella ja Oulussa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvältä näyttää, raideliikenneosio kannatta päivittää Espoon Metrolla, se juna meni jo...


Kiitos kehuista, mutta metrojunan menemiseen Espooseen on vielä pitkä aika. Ja monta mutkaa.

Espoon metrosta ei ole vielä rakentamispäätöstä, eikä mitään muitakaan sitä edeltäviä päätöksiä, joista rahoituspäätös tullee olemaan vaikea. Viime syyskuun valtuustokokous päätti vain valita tunnelimetron Etelä-Espoon raideliikenteen periaateratkaisuksi, mikäli joukko valtuuston asettamia ehtoja myös täyttyy. Eikä tämäkään päätös ole vielä lainvoimainen.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Kiitos kehuista, mutta metrojunan menemiseen Espooseen on vielä pitkä aika. Ja monta mutkaa.
> 
> Espoon metrosta ei ole vielä rakentamispäätöstä, eikä mitään muitakaan sitä edeltäviä päätöksiä, joista rahoituspäätös tullee olemaan vaikea. Viime syyskuun valtuustokokous päätti vain valita tunnelimetron Etelä-Espoon raideliikenteen periaateratkaisuksi, mikäli joukko valtuuston asettamia ehtoja myös täyttyy. Eikä tämäkään päätös ole vielä lainvoimainen.


Poliittinen tilanne niin kuin minä sitä luen on, että vaihtoehdot jotka ovat pöydällä on metro tai ei mitään. Jotta pikaraide olisi uskottava vaihtoehto, se pitäisi ensin toteuttaa pienemmässä mittakaavassa jossain pääkaupunkiseudulla.  Raidejokeri voisi olla yksi vaihtoehto, tai edes sen itäosa pääradalle yhtyvänä, eli  vaikka Pasila - Oulunkylä - Viikki - Myllypuro- Itäkeskus.

----------


## teme

Semmoinen kommentti vielä, että en usko keskustatunnelia rakennettavan. Syy on se että poliittinen kompromissi jolla hanke saattaisi mennä läpi on laaja kävelykeskusta, autoilun rajoittaminen katuverkostossa yleensä ja luultavasti tietullit, keskustatunnelin kylkiäisenä. Ja tätä ei taas tunnelia ajavat automiehet halua. Lisäksi on tietty joukko joka vastustaa, oikein, ihan vain kustannussyistä. Soininvaara summasi asian hyvin, jos tarvitaan yhteys etäämmältä keskustan parkkihalleihin niin kai ne parkkihallit voi vetää ne putket ihan itse.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Mielestäni on hyvä, että on monenlaisia eri tyyppisiä asuinalueita. Olisi kurja, jos koko kaupunki olisi saman tyylisesti rakennettu. Jokaisessa asumismuodossa on omat hyvät ja huonot puolensa. En itse ymmärrä sellaisia kommentteja, joissa johonkin tiettyyn rakennustyyppiin ihastuneena valitellaan sitä, ettei koko kaupunki ole rakennettu samalla tyylillä, kuten vaikka tiiviiviitä ja matalia asuinalueita tai pelkkiä umpikortteleita suosien. 

Umpikorttelit niitä kiertävine katuineen ei ole mikään täydellinen ja ainoa oikea ratkaisu. Itseäni Kalliossa asuessani häiritsee se, että jalankulkija ei juurikaan omaa rauhaa saa. Koko ajan vieressä jyllää autolauma. Kyllä siinä alkaa kaipaamaan kävelyraitteja Kuitinmäen tyyliin. Jos kaikki parkkipaikat sijoitetaan pelkästään katujen varteen, ei kovin paljon kävelykatuja välttämättä pysty perustamaan. Jos asunnosta on näkymä pelkästään kadulle, ikkunasta voi näkyä pelkästään autoja pursuava katu ja vastapäinen talo. Avokortteleiden hyvänä puolena on se, että asunnoista voi olla avarammat näköalat. Avokorttelit voivat myös aikaansaada vehreämmän yleisilmeen. Tietenkin jos alueella on rauhatonta, voi avokorttelit tuntua turvattomilta ja tietenkin avokorttelit päästävät liikenten melun pihalle asti, jos kortteli aukeaa vilkkaasti liikennöidylle kadulle päin.    

Itse tykkään siitä, että asunnosta avautuu avarat näkymät. En myöskään ymmärrä, mitä erityisen hienoa on asua maan tasolla. Jos haluaa pihan hoidettavakseen, niin silloin sen ymmärtää. Mutta entä silloin, kun omaa pihaa ei käytännössä ole ja kun vielä asuntokin jakautuu useampaan kerrokseen. Onko jotenkin mukavampaa kävellä omia portaita asuntonsa sisällä, kun siirtyy makuuhuoneesta keittiöön, kun se, että joutuu asuntoonsa tullessaan kivuta portaita pitkin ylös? Ei minulla ole mitään erityistä halua muuttaa tiiviin ja matalan rakentamisen alueelle.   

Minusta 60-luvulla esimerkiksi Itä-Helsinkiin rakennetuista lähiöistä löytyy myös hyviä puolia. 60-luvulla rakennettu kerrostalo on parhaimmillaan tyylikkään näköinen, toki karun oloinen, mutta kuitenkin omalla tavallaan kaunis. Ei kaiken tarvitse olla kuin pitsiröyhelöillä koristeltua. Metsäisessä yleisilmeessä on myös jotain, mikä miellyttää minua. Olen monta kertaa miettinyt, että olisi joskus mukava muuttaa tuollaiselle alueelle, kunnon "metsälähiöön".

Kaupunkisuunnittelussa pitää ottaa joukkoliikenne mukaan jo alusta alkaen. Joukkoliikenne pitää laittaa kulkemaan mahdollisemman keskeltä asuinaluetta ja mielellään pelkästään joukkoliikenteelle varattuja väyliä pitkin. Autot voisi laittaa kulkemaan syrjemmälle. Asuinalueille täytyy saada myös kävelyraitteja. Näinhän Jätkäsaaressa tunnutaan tehtävän ainakin sen perusteella, mitä olen saanut lukea Jätkäsaaren aloituskortteleiden suunnitelmista. Uskon, että siitä tulee vielä todella viihtyisä alue.

----------


## kemkim

> Umpikorttelit niitä kiertävine katuineen ei ole mikään täydellinen ja ainoa oikea ratkaisu. Itseäni Kalliossa asuessani häiritsee se, että jalankulkija ei juurikaan omaa rauhaa saa. Koko ajan vieressä jyllää autolauma. Kyllä siinä alkaa kaipaamaan kävelyraitteja Kuitinmäen tyyliin.


Minä asun myös Kalliossa umpikorttelissa. Tämä on minusta mukavin kaupunkisuunnitteluratkaisu. Umpikorttelien ansiosta kadut muodostavat kauniita kokonaisuuksia ja talot ovat jykeviä muurimaisia rakennelmia, kauniisti ja koristeellisesti rakennettuja vanhan ajan tyyliin. Talojen sisäpihoille voidaan tehdä kauniita istutuksia, keinuja ja pöytiä ajanviettoa varten, kun pysäköinti on parkkiluolissa. Lapset voivat leikkiä sisäpihoilla turvallisesti, koska sinne ei pääse ulkopuolelta. Umpikortteleissa tuuli ei pääse mellastamaan vapaasti, koska talot vähentävät tuulen voimakkuutta. 

Tehokkuudeltaan umpikortteli taitaa olla paras mahdollinen asumisratkaisu, joten kivijalkakauppojen palvelut ja kulkuyhteydetkin ovat parhaat mahdolliset kivikaupungissa, kävelyetäisyydellä. Liikennettä ei ole liiaksi useimmilla kantakaupungin kaduilla, se on keskittynyt Kalliossa parille pääkadulle ja lopuilla on hyvinkin rauhallista. Kaupungin betonisuuden näen hyvänäkin asiana. Talvisin puistot ja muut vihreät alueet ovat ankeita, kun lehdet ovat tippuneet. Kaupunki taas on samannäköinen kesällä kuin talvella, jos ympärillä on vain betonia. Kauniisti väritettynä betonikin on kaunista. Tulee urbaani tunnelma kun kaikkialla on betonia, rakennuksia, kulkuvälineitä, ihmisiä. Tällainen ei ole tyypillistä suomalaista asuinaluetta.

Lähiöissä minua inhottavat kantakaupunkia pidemmät kävelymatkat, harvemmin kulkevat kulkuvälineet ja se, että aina jotain ruokaa erikoisempaa saadakseen on lähdettävä jonnekin matkustamaan ja siihen kuluu aikaa. Kerrostalot lähiöissä eivät ole edes kauniita ja persoonallisia. Ainoa hyvä asia on edullisempi hinta lähiöissä asumiselle, joka kertoo vähäisemmästä haluttavuudesta.

Lähiömäistä ja pientalorakentamista on muutenkin jo maa täynnä, kyllä tätä kantakaupunkia saisi lisää rakentaa. Umpikorttelialueilla taitavat olla Suomen korkeimmat asuntojen hinnatkin, se kertoo jotain arvostuksesta!

----------


## jpe

Aikaisemmin puhuttiin siitä, mitä suomalaiset haluavat ja annetaanko sitä heille. Tässä erään aikoja sitten näytetyn tv-ohjelman sisältö lyhyesti: http://www.yle.fi/ajanhenki/ohjelma25042005_2.html

Minusta tuo Tukholman St. Ekrikskvarteren, sekä aiemmin linkattu Hermannin kortteli tulisivat ottaa kantakaupunkiin ja sen laitamille tapahtuvan täydennysrakentamisen lähtökohdiksi. Arabianrannassa on menty muutama askel oikeaan suuntaan, mutta aluetta vaivaa silti yhä Suomessa sinnittelevä ajatus siitä, ettei talossa saa olla muita värejä kuin mustaa, valkoista ja ehkä punaista. Myös kaikkien palveluiden keskittämisen yhteen ostoskeskukseen katson jokseenkin vanhanaikaiseksi ajatteluksi.

Ihan mutu-tuntumalta uskoisin, että suomalaisten nuivat asenteet kaikkea uutta kaupunkirakentamista kohtaan johtuvat siitä, ettei meillä ole nimeksikään kokemusta viihtyisästä kaupunkirakentamisesta viime vuosikymmenten ajalta. Kuitenkin hieman ihmettelen sitä, että Koivusaaren rakentamista vastustava lauttasaarelainen asukasyhdistys saa sympatioita täälläkin. Koivusaaren kovan rahan asuntoihin muuttaisi mitä luultavimmin paljon hyvätuloisia kävelymatkan päähän metrosta, jotka muuten pakenisivat Kirkkonummelle ja Nurmijärvelle. Yksi tapa hillitä hyvätuloisten pakenemista kehyskuntien urban sprawleihin on nimenomaan tarjota korkeatasoisia kaupunkiympäristöjä kaupungin sisältä, mieluiten sujuvan raidejoukkoliikenteen varrelta, ja juuri tähän tarjoaisi Koivusaari oivallisen mahdollisuuden. Sellaisista on nyt Helsingissä huutava pula. Esimerkkiä viihtyisästä veden ääreen rakentamisesta voisi ottaa vaikkapa Tukholman Hammarby Sjöstadista tai Malmön Västra Hamnenista.

Ja keskustatunnelia piti vielä kommentoida. Vastustan sitä ehdottomasti. 300 miljoonaan tuhlaaminen siihen, että kantakaupunkiin saadaan lisää autoja, ei kuulosta hyvältä. Autoilun rajoittaminen onnistuu paremmin tietulleilla ja verotuksella, joka on verrannollinen päästöihin. Joukkoliikennekaupunkia saadaan rakentamalla joukkoliikennekaupunkia, moottoriteitä rakentamalla saadaan autokaupunkia. 1+1=2.

Sitten vielä eräs kävelykeskustaan liittyvä kysymys. Yliopistokatu oli taannoin pitkähkön ajan suljettuna autoilta remontin vuoksi. Jalankulkijan näkökulmasta se ei kuitenkaan näyttänyt tekevän minkäänlaista haittaa keskustan autovirroille. Miksi sitä ei siis lopullisesti voisi sulkea ja muuttaa kävelykaduksi? Autoille se ei liene lainkaan merkityksellinen, mutta kävelykeskustan lisänä se olisi hyvinkin merkittävä.

----------


## late-

> 300 miljoonaan tuhlaaminen siihen, että kantakaupunkiin saadaan lisää autoja, ei kuulosta hyvältä.


Muutama viikko sitten kokouksessa KSV:llä taidettiin sivulauseessa mainita, että 500 miljoonaa on nykyään lähempänä totuutta. Kustannusarvio on tarkentunut suunnittelun edetessä ja pintatunnelin rakentaminen on erityisen vaikea ja häiriötä aiheuttava projekti. Onko missään mainostettu, että pintatunnelin rakentamiseksi pitää avata päältä jokseenkin koko väli Mechelininkadulta Kaisaniemen puistoon?




> Yliopistokatu oli taannoin pitkähkön ajan suljettuna autoilta remontin vuoksi. Jalankulkijan näkökulmasta se ei kuitenkaan näyttänyt tekevän minkäänlaista haittaa keskustan autovirroille. Miksi sitä ei siis lopullisesti voisi sulkea ja muuttaa kävelykaduksi?


Tästä aiheesta tehtiin myös valtuustoaloite jokseenkin samoin sanoin. Vastuksessaan virkamiehet kirkkain silmin sivuuttivat käytännön havainnot ja väittivät sulkemisen olevan katastrofi autoliikenteen kannalta. Näin se homma etenee.

----------


## teme

> Olen yrittänyt perehtyä, mutta en ole saanut järkeviä selityksiä kuin että jotkut ihmiset kivenkovaa vastustavat korkeita rakennuksia , ja siinä samassa vastustavat kaikkea muutakin. 
> En oikein ymmärrä miksi päättäjät ja kaupunkisuunnittelijat pelkäävät juuri näitä niin paljon, etteivät uskalla toteuttaa omia ajatuksiaan, koska pilvenpiirtäjähankkeita on toistuvasti ollut esillä Helsingissä, mutta joka kerta ne ovat kaatuneet.


Syy miksei jakseta innostua on että näillä leveysasteilla varjostusvaikutus on hyvin voimakas, joten korkeat talot pitää sijoittaa etäälle toisistaan. Tällöin haettu tehokkuus häviää.

Käytännössä siis aika marginaalihommaa, mutta hyvä selitys sille miksi maamerkkirakentamista vastustetaan löytyy Soininvaaran blogista (http://www.soininvaara.fi/wordpress/...aa/#more-114):



> Kaupunkiin mahtuu kyllä korkeita torneja - ne jopa ehkäisevät eksymistä toimiessaan maamerkkeinä - mutta tuolloin tornin ulkoasulle on asetettava poikkeuksellisia vaatimuksia. Vuosaaressa tätä yritettiin, mutta rakennuttaja ei halunnut rakentaa sellaista taloa, joka kaavaan oli merkitty ja rakennuslautakunta anoi rakennusluvan rumalle tornille. Jos säännöt ovat tällasisia, ei torneja oikein uskalla sallia.


Ja toinen postaus aihetta sivuten (http://www.soininvaara.fi/wordpress/...tinen-ohjelma/)



> Jokin perälauta on kuitenkin oltava, jos teemme asemakaavoista väljempiä ja sälytämme enemmän vastuuta rakennuttajille. Luontevaa olisi, että rakennuslupavaiheessa rakennuslautakunta tarkistaisi suunnitelmien laadun ja hylkäisi huonot suunnitelmat. Helsingissä rakennuslautakunta tulkitsee kuitenkin lakia niin, että hakemus on aina hyväksyttävä, ellei se ole ristiriidassa asemakaavan kanssa. Jos näin on, kaavoitusta ei voi väljentää vaan joudumme tyytymään kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston virka-arkkitehtien suunnittelumonopoliin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Syy miksei jakseta innostua on että näillä leveysasteilla varjostusvaikutus on hyvin voimakas, joten korkeat talot pitää sijoittaa etäälle toisistaan. Tällöin haettu tehokkuus häviää.


Itse näkisin asian niin, ettei tornirakentamisella haettaisi tehokkutta vaan näyttävyyttä. Ehkä olen sellainen parantumaton torni-fetisisti joiksi tornien vastustajat meitä haukkuvat, kaikkine painokelvottomine lisänimityksineen. 




> Käytännössä siis aika marginaalihommaa, mutta hyvä selitys sille miksi maamerkkirakentamista vastustetaan löytyy Soininvaaran blogista.


Soininvaara nyt ei ole ainoa totuuden torvi näissä asioissa. Hän on, vaikka usein puhuu ihan asiaakin, aika kiistelty henkilö, eikä läheskään kaikkien mieluinen edes Vihreän Liiton sisällä. 

Pitää tosin paikkansa että yksi epäonnistunut torni pilaa muidenkin tornien maineen pitkäksi aikaa. Olen seurannut tänä vuonna Leppävaaran Sellon viereen  nousevan yli 70-metrisen  konttoritornin rakennusvaiheita, ja aluksi näytti hyvältä, mutta nyt olen kauhukseni huomannut että julkisivua on alettu osittain peittää jollain halvan näköisellä alumiinifolion tapaisella kiiltävällä pinnalla, joka heijastaa valoa ikävästi. Jos torni jää tuollaisen näköiseksi, niin en ihmettele ollenkaan jos pistetään hanttiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Soininvaara nyt ei ole ainoa totuuden torvi näissä asioissa. Hän on, vaikka usein puhuu ihan asiaakin, aika kiistelty henkilö, eikä läheskään kaikkien mieluinen edes Vihreän Liiton sisällä.


Ei ollut tarkoitus lainata Soininvaaraa auktoriteettina, minusta vain selitys on hyvä. Jos ei ole keinoja varmistaa että maamerkki on ulkomuodoltaan tasokas, niin on ihan luonnollista ettei niitä kaavoiteta.

Tämä on näitä kaupunkikultturiin kasvukipuja, eli lainsäädäntö laahaa perässä.

----------


## omp

Ja ongelmahan on nimenomaan siinä, ettei riittävän tarkkoja rajoja suunnitelmien toteutukselle aseteta.

Vuosaaren Cirrus-tornikin näytti suunnitelmassa komealta pilviä hipovalta maamerkiltä. Valmis rakennus on sitten taas kammottavan tasapaksu kerrostalo potenssiin 3, ja tuo nimenomaan korkeuden osalta.

----------


## sane

> Itse näkisin asian niin, ettei tornirakentamisella haettaisi tehokkutta vaan näyttävyyttä. Ehkä olen sellainen parantumaton torni-fetisisti joiksi tornien vastustajat meitä haukkuvat, kaikkine painokelvottomine lisänimityksineen.


Tuosta olen aivan samaa mieltä, mielestäni korkeat rakennukset (100 -> metriä) ovat ensinnäkin todella tyylikkään näköisiä, jos ne suunnitellaan oikein. Ne erottaa kaukaa ja siten osaa hahmoittaa sijaintiaan paremmin. Ja vielä jos yläkerrassa joku ravintola ja/tai näköalatasanne, niin sieltä katselee mielellään kaupunkia..

Sen sijaan nämä betonilähiöt tyyllin Kannelmäki, jossa nykyään asustelen ovat mielestäni aivan kamalia, melko korkeita kerrostaloja vieri vieren.. No kaippa tämä on sitä rakentamistehokkuutta jota vaaditaan, jotta saadaan juna-asemalle käyttäjiä. Onneksi pääsee kohta asumaan huomattavasti väljemmin rakennettuun ja vihreämpään Teekkarikylään.

Ja kyllä Suomessa mielestäni tilaa on niin paljon, että jonkinmoiseen luonnonläheisyyteen tulisi pyrkiä kaikkialla, esimerkiksi pieni metsäkaistale on todella mukava paikka lenkkeillä - kunhan on tarpeeksi pitkä - ja varmasti harrastaa monenlaista muutakin aktiviteettiä.

----------


## Puolimatala

Itse asustin Käpylässä, Käärmetalossa, nappulana vuodet 1991 - 1999. Minusta juurikin nuo pääväylien varrelle -1950 luvulle saakka rakennetut asuinalueet ovat todella onnistuneita! Niin suunnittelunsa, kuin liikenneyhteyksiensä myötä. Mäkelänkadun puubulevardi tuo oman luonnonkauneitensa Käpylään. 

1960 luvullakin osattiin rakentaa ihan viihtyisia lähiötä mielestäni, esimerkiksi Pihlajamäki, Myllypuro ja Jakomäki on sopivasti hieman vihreitäkin paikkoja! Jakomäki on tosin monen ihmisen stereotypioissa maailman raain paikka  :Wink:  1970 luvun aikana rakennettiin sitten aika petoonin harmaata taloa, 1980 luvulla tuli punatiilielemetti ja betonilähiöt, 1990 luvulla tuli kaiken surkeuden huippu - KAAKELIELEMENTTI -  :Eek:  

Itsekkin tulin muuten asustelleeksi kaakelihirviössä Laajasalossa, jossa mm. kylpyhuone oli rakennettu metallista  :Very Happy:  kun ulkona tuuli, niin sisälläkin tuuli... Senkin talon oli kuulemma neljä eri rakennusliikettä rakentanut kun toinen meni konkkaan  :Smile:  ja rakennusvuosihan oli 1991  :Wink: 

Noo ehkä tässä tuli hieman kaupunkisuunnittelua ja asuntosuunnitteluakin...

Joka tapauksessa stadi on kaunis kaupunki!

----------


## kemkim

> 1960 luvullakin osattiin rakentaa ihan viihtyisia lähiötä mielestäni, esimerkiksi Pihlajamäki, Myllypuro ja Jakomäki on sopivasti hieman vihreitäkin paikkoja! Jakomäki on tosin monen ihmisen stereotypioissa maailman raain paikka  1970 luvun aikana rakennettiin sitten aika petoonin harmaata taloa, 1980 luvulla tuli punatiilielemetti ja betonilähiöt, 1990 luvulla tuli kaiken surkeuden huippu - KAAKELIELEMENTTI -


Kuulemma 1970- ja 1980-luvuilla tehtiin tasokkaita kevyen liikenteen ratkaisuja, kun autot eivät olleet vielä niin yleisiä ja tahdottiin panostaa pyöräilyyn nykyistä enemmän. Saattaa olla tottakin. Tätä ennen pyörät eivät tarvinneet omia katuja, kun autoilu oli niin vähäistä ja 1990-luvulla ja sen jälkeen autoilu on ottanut hallitsevan aseman, johtaen kevyen liikenteen sivuraiteelle. Millaisia ovat 2000-luvun lähiöt? Onko taso noussut 1970-luvulta? Nykytalot eivät näytä samanlaisilta hirvityksiltä, mitä 1970-luvulla tehtiin ja pakkohan teknisenkin laadun on olla parempi, sillä sen verran heikkoa taso oli tuohon aikaan. Niiltä ajoilta ovat ilmeisesti aiheellisesti peräisin nämä kokemukset, kun naapuri kuulee selvästi kaiken jutustelusta wc:n vetämiseen...

----------


## Puolimatala

1970 luvullahan elementtirakentaminen oli vielä suhteellisen uutta, joten syntyi taloja joissa saa kuunnella naapureidenkin kuulumisia  :Very Happy:  mutta 1970 luvulla tehtiin monia alueita sopivan väljästi. Saneerattu 1970 lukulainen talo voi olla jopa hyvänkinnäköinen! Ainakin mummoni 1969 vuoden kermanvalkoinen elementtitalo näyttää saneerauksen jälkeen 1950 lukulaiselta, kun se sai harjakaton ja ruskean rappauksen, myös sisus muuttui hurjasti! Mummoni on muutes asustanut samassa talossa lokakuusta 1969, joten koko talon historian sekin on nähnyt  :Very Happy:

----------


## ultrix

> 1960 luvullakin osattiin rakentaa ihan viihtyisia lähiötä mielestäni, esimerkiksi Pihlajamäki, Myllypuro ja Jakomäki on sopivasti hieman vihreitäkin paikkoja! Jakomäki on tosin monen ihmisen stereotypioissa maailman raain paikka  1970 luvun aikana rakennettiin sitten aika petoonin harmaata taloa, 1980 luvulla tuli punatiilielemetti ja betonilähiöt, 1990 luvulla tuli kaiken surkeuden huippu - KAAKELIELEMENTTI -


Itse asiassa on aika hauska yksityiskohta, että jo noin 1970-luvun puolivälissä keksittiin betonilaatikkojen olevan vähän tylsiä, joten lisätäänpä yksityiskohtia. No sitten lisättiin piirustuksiin punatiiltä, 45 asteen erkkereitä ja sisäänvetoja, ja näin oli syntynyt 1980-luvulle leimallinen rakennustyyli  mutta joka arkkitehtuurina oli muodikasta 1970-luvun lopulla!

1980-luvulla "Hotel Ilves-tyyli" oli mennyt jo pois muodista arkkitehtien keskuudessa, mutta rakentamisessa tosiaan jatkettiin vielä vanhojen piirustusten mukaan. Talohan on usein valmis vasta 5...10 vuoden päästä arkkitehtikilpailusta. Kasarilla keksittiin laittaa valkoisia ja pastellin sävyisiä kylppärikaakelia talojen ulkoseinille ja lisätä hassuja postmoderneja yksityiskohtia taloihin. Tulos näkyi vasta oikeastaan kasarin loppupuolella ja etenkin 90-luvulla, monet leimallisesti ysärin näköiset talot on oikeasti suunniteltu jo (katin)kultaisella 1980-luvulla!

Nyt kun arkkitehdit piirtävät taloja, ne tulevat olemaan 2010-luvulle ominaista tyyliä.

----------


## Puolimatala

Innolla odottelen uusien alueiden; Jätkäsaaren, Sompasaaren ja Kruunuvuoren rakentamista! Toivottavasti kaavoittajat osaavat nyt suunnitella tosissaan viihtyisät asuinalueet, arkkitehtuurikin on hiljalleen nousemassa kuopastaan. Ainakin olen viimeaikoina bongannut ihan nättejä uusia rakennuksiakin! 

Toivottavasti nuo kaikki kolme aluetta olisivat "2010 luvun Munkkiniemiä, Käpylöitä, Haagoja tai Lauttasaaria" eli toisinsanoen alueita joilla silmä lepää vielä 2070 luvullakin  :Smile:  

Itse olen toivonut kyseisille alueille tiivistä kaupunkikorttelimaista rakentamista isoine sisäpihoineen ja hyvine palveluineen! 

Aika näyttää millaisia uusia alueita Helsinkiin tulee. Olen yrittänyt niitä KSV:n sivuilta hahmottaa, mutta ainakaan nuo tietokoneella tehdyt havainnekuvat ei mulle vaan avaudu...

----------


## Puolimatala

Rappioromantiikkaa oikeinviimeisen.. -(kaatopaikan)-..päälle suunnitellusta Alakiventiestä  :Laughing:

----------


## Puolimatala

Tuo Alakiven tapaus on mahtanut olla asukkaille aikamoinen shokki ja sympatiat kaikille entisille skandaalitalojen asukkaille! 

Alakiventien päästä löytyi 1998 PCB-myrkkyjä, mutta tämän jälkeen taisi olla alueella kuitenkin asukkaita melko pitkäänkin? Olen käsittänyt, että vielä ainakin 2000-luvun alkupuoliskolle saakka. 

Kävin alueella 2008 keväällä ja sielä taisi olla vielä yksi talo purkamatta tuolloin.

----------


## TEP70

Tuo Alakiventien tapaus oli kyllä melkoinen tragedia. Jälkipuinti jatkunee edelleen, muuttamaan joutuneet ihmiset eivät kaiketi saaneet ainakaan omasta mielestään riittävää korvausta vahingosta.

Onneksi kaikki talot, joissa olen asunut, ovat pystyssä edelleen. Olisi aivan hirveää nähdä lapsuudenkoti tuossa tilassa.

Alakiventiestä on muistikuvia vuodesta 1997 lähtien, kun aloitin HKL-Bussiliikenteellä ja ajoin toisinaan linjaa 92. Eipä tuosta alueesta siihen aikaan ollut juuri pahaa sanottavaa, pieni sympaattinen kerrostaloalue 92:n päätepysäkin ympärillä. Aivan hyvin voisi itsekin jossain tuollaisella alueella asua.

Loppuaikoina 92:n päätepysäkillä alkoi olla jo melko aavemaista, kun suuri osa taloista oli jo tyhjennetty ja niiden ympäristö alkoi muuttua kuvissa näkyväksi.

----------


## Puolimatala

Löysin vielä yhden aika hyvän 55 kuvaa sisältäneen albumin Alakiventieltä Varsin surulliseksi slummiksi tuo Alakiventie pääsi muuttumaan asukkaiden lähdettyä pois :Frown:  Noita kuvia katsellessa tulee jotenkin vain niin synkkä olo!

----------


## Puolimatala

Voi mennä jo pahasti offtopicin offtopiciksi mutta mainostetaan silti!

Kannattaa tutustua tuon kuva-albumin muihinkin kuviin! Paljon löytyy ihan tavallisten ihmisten ottamia mielenkiintoisia kuvia! 
En valitettavasti osaa linkata ko. sivuilta paria kuvaa, mutta laittakaa hakusanaksi bussi niin löytyy kuvamatskua mm. HKL 8627 hinauksesta Porslahdessa 1998. Suosittelen katsomaan myös kuvia Länsi-Pasilasta  :Laughing:

----------


## hylje

Suomesta ei taida tänä päivänä löytää juuri mitään varsinaisesti sellaisenaan hylättyä infraa. Yksittäisiä taloja kyllä hylätään ja myöhemmin myös puretaan, mutta Alakiventien tapaan kokonaisia kortteleita ei liene tulleen hylätyksi nyky-Suomessa. 

Erityisesti itänaapuristamme ja siihen läheisesti liittyneillä alueilla mielestäni on jopa merkittävässä määrin lähestulkoon sellaisenaan hylättyä rakennuskantaa: Tsernobylin ympäristö lienee tunnetuin, mutta myös erinäisiä entisiä kaivossiirtokuntia on. Huippuvuorilla sijaitsee käsittääkseni yksi tälläinen kaivossiirtokunta, uimahalleineen päivineen.

----------


## Puolimatala

> Erityisesti itänaapuristamme ja siihen läheisesti liittyneillä alueilla mielestäni on jopa merkittävässä määrin lähestulkoon sellaisenaan hylättyä rakennuskantaa


Itänaapurissamme on myös runsaasti ihan vain kesken jääneitä taloja  :Smile: 

Palataksemme surullisen kuuluisalle Alakiventielle. Helsingin Kaupungin yleisten töiden lautakunnan esityksessä 31.5.2007 todetaan Alakiventie 4 B-C ja 4 E-F alustatiloissa olevan sen verran tuhtia kamaa, että siellä ei voisi työskennellä turvallisesti edes suojavarusteet päällä. Voi vain kuvitella millaisille myrkyille talojen asukkaat ovat vuosien varrella altistuneet!

Myllypuro-seuran 30 vuotisjuhlanumerossa 1.10.1995 kerrotaan Myllypuron entisestä kaatopaikasta. Juttu löytyy Entisen As. Oy Alakiventie 8 nettisivuilta.




> Kaatopaikalle tuotiin yhdyskuntajätteen lisäksi myös eläinten raatoja, jäteöljyä, margariinitehtaan puhdistusjätteitä sekä kaasulaitoksella syntynyttä jäterikkihappoa ja -lietettä.

----------


## Max

> Erityisesti itänaapuristamme ja siihen läheisesti liittyneillä alueilla mielestäni on jopa merkittävässä määrin lähestulkoon sellaisenaan hylättyä rakennuskantaa: Tsernobylin ympäristö lienee tunnetuin, mutta myös erinäisiä entisiä kaivossiirtokuntia on. Huippuvuorilla sijaitsee käsittääkseni yksi tälläinen kaivossiirtokunta, uimahalleineen päivineen.


Osataan sitä muuallakin. Olin viime kesänä työkokouksessa Niagara Fallsissa (USA:n puolella) ja siellä oli korttelikaupalla hylättyjä ja/tai purettuja taloja...

----------


## kemkim

> Palataksemme surullisen kuuluisalle Alakiventielle. Helsingin Kaupungin yleisten töiden lautakunnan esityksessä 31.5.2007 todetaan Alakiventie 4 B-C ja 4 E-F alustatiloissa olevan sen verran tuhtia kamaa, että siellä ei voisi työskennellä turvallisesti edes suojavarusteet päällä. Voi vain kuvitella millaisille myrkyille talojen asukkaat ovat vuosien varrella altistuneet!


On järjen riemuvoitto, että jollain on edes tullut mieleen, että ongelmajätekaatopaikan päälle voisi tehdä asuinalueen. Ehkä tulevaisuudessa ihmisille mainostetaan Ämmässuon viihtyisää asuinaluetta kukkuloineen  :Wink:  Vakavasti ottaen, toivottavasti Myllypuron kaltaista skandaalia ei pääse syntymään Helsingin entisille satama- ja teollisuusalueille rakennettavilla asuinalueilla. Syanidia ja muita mömmöjä kun on aika tuhdisti maaperään päässyt kulkeutumaan aikojen saatossa.

----------


## Samppa

> Vakavasti ottaen, toivottavasti Myllypuron kaltaista skandaalia ei pääse syntymään Helsingin entisille satama- ja teollisuusalueille rakennettavilla asuinalueilla. *Syanidia ja muita mömmöjä kun on aika tuhdisti maaperään päässyt kulkeutumaan aikojen saatossa.*


Mistä tämä fakta on peräisin? Haluaisin tarkistaa, mitä aineita ja paljonko milläkin rakennettavalla alueella on.

----------


## kemkim

> Mistä tämä fakta on peräisin? Haluaisin tarkistaa, mitä aineita ja paljonko milläkin rakennettavalla alueella on.


Tässä joitain linkkejä aiheeseen:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135222479053
http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/arkisto.s...2006/10/478314
http://www.turunsanomat.fi/kotimaa/?...2,1:0:0:0:0:0:
http://blogit.hs.fi/helsinki/?p=201

----------


## Samppa

OK, kiitos, Hanasaaren tilanne selvisi minullekin. Onneksi tilanne on Helsingin kaupungillakin tiedossa.

----------


## Albert

Mitähän oli se valtava musta "vuori", joka kohosi Toukolankadulle Berliininkadun / Brysselinkadun paikkeille 1960-luvulla? Mustaa oli ja hienorakeista. Se oli korkea mutta koko vuori painui saven sisään ja Vanhankaupunginlahden ranta siirtyi nykyiselle paikalleen. Toivottavasti ei ollut Kaasulaitoksen jätettä.
Missä nyt on Arabianrannan koulu ja päiväkoti, poltettiin taasen 60-luvulla avotulella valtavat määrät (jäte?)öljyä. Toivottavasti maa on vaihdettu.

----------


## kemkim

> Missä nyt on Arabianrannan koulu ja päiväkoti, poltettiin taasen 60-luvulla avotulella valtavat määrät (jäte?)öljyä. Toivottavasti maa on vaihdettu.


Jotenkin suhtaudun aina varauksella entisten myrkkymaiden päälle rakentamiseen, vaikka maata olisi miten myllätty ja puhdistettu ennen. Millään rahoilla ei maata saada niin perusteellisesti puhdistetuksi, että ei myrkkyjä voisi ilmaantua jostain. Siksipä sellaiset alueet, joilla myrkkyjä epäillään olevan, pitäisi varata pelkästään toimistokäyttöön, eikä asuntoja saisi rakentaa niille. Toisaalta luin jostain, että kaikkialla Helsingissä maa on saastunut aikojen kuluessa jollain tapaa. Tarinoiden mukaan 1960-luvulla oli yleinen tapa kaivaa maahan kuoppa ja kaataa siihen jäteöljyt ja muut myrkkyliemet. Auton akut heitettiin ojiin ja kantakaupungissa talonmiehet polttivat 1900-luvun puoliväliin saakka koko talon väen jätteet kellarin masuunissa tai takapihalla lämmöksi. Autojen pakokaasuista on myös päässyt teiden varsille lyijyä ja muita myrkyllisiä yhdisteitä. Tämä ympäristö- ja terveysajattelu on suhteellisen uutta loppujen lopuksi. Aiemmin ei kannettu huolta, kun ei tiedetty asioista ja ei ehkä arvostettu ihmisten terveyttä samalla tavalla.

----------


## hylje

(Entisen) Itänaapurin rappioromantiikkaa yms. löytyy aika paljon English Russiasta.

Huoltamatonta junainfraa Abhasiassa (osa Georgiaa). Täkäläistä junakalustoa.
Kummallinen junarata jossain päin Siperiaa
Taidenäyttely venäläisittäin. Ylläpito varsin halpaa.
Kummallinen hylätty rakennelma Pripjatin lähellä
Hylättyjä asuintaloja. Vanha hylätty asuintalo.
Hylättyä länsikalustoa

Ja sitten pari vähemmän haikeutta aiheuttavaa sarjaa:
Trollikoita nämäkin. :>
Metro se rakentuu näinkin.

----------


## sebastin

Kalasataman metroaseman viereen on, jos sijoittaja löytyy, ideakilpailun voittanut tämänlainen rakennus:

kuvalinkki

----------


## Puolimatala

Mielenkiinnolla odottelen uusien alueiden valmistumista! Tuo kuva Kalasatamasta ei vielä kerro aivan täydellistä lopputulosta, mutta hyvää osviittaa se antaa! Minua ei ollenkaan haittaisi jos saisimme Helsinkiin tuontyyppisen pilvenpiirtäjä alueen! Parempi että pilvenpiirtäjät olisivat samassa paikassa, jolloin ne muodostaisivat hienon "Manhattanin"  :Smile:  2010/2020 luvulla Helsinki on muuttumassa melkoisesti! Jos nyt summataan kaikki hankkeet yhteen nippuun niin:

Sompasaaren Kalasataman asuinalue
Kruununvuorenrannan asuinalue
Jätkäsaaren asuinalue
Koivusaaren asuinalue
Keski-Pasila
Östersundomin asuinalue 
Laajasalon raitiotieyhteys ja silta
Länsimetro
Raide-Jokeri
Lisäksi kaikkien uusien alueiden liikennejärjestelyt! 

Lisäksi lukuisia muita pienempiä ja suurempia hankkeita on päällä. En ole asiantuntija, mutta pitkiin aikoihin, ei ole pääkaupunkiseutua kasvatettu näin tarmokkaasti. Ainakaan itse en muista lyhyen elämäni ajalta, että näin monta hanketta olisi kerralla päällä.  

Suosittelen muuten vierailemaan Laajasalon Öljysatamassa, joka nyt tulee kokemaan melkoisen muutoksen! Öljysatama 2 alueella on jo toiminta ilmeisesti aikapaljon hiljentynyt ja ilmeisesti juuri nyt Nesteen(?) öljysäiliöitä pilkotaan. Veikkaan, että alue tulee autioitumaan todella nopeasti! Tuo "Ölkkäri" vaan on jotenkin niin hieno paikka  :Smile:

----------


## kemkim

> Sompasaaren Kalasataman asuinalue
> Kruununvuorenrannan asuinalue
> Jätkäsaaren asuinalue
> Koivusaaren asuinalue
> Keski-Pasila
> Östersundomin asuinalue 
> Laajasalon raitiotieyhteys ja silta
> Länsimetro
> Raide-Jokeri
> ...


Listaasi voisin lisätä myös Vantaan Kehäradan ja sen varrelle tehtävät uudet asuinalueet. Suurpellostakin tullee merkittävä kohde Espoota ajatellen.

Voisikohan tilannetta verrata 1970-luvun maaltamuuttoon, jolloin tehtiin valtava määrä kerrostaloja uusille muuttajille. Nyt maaltamuutto on kuulemma ollut jopa voimakkaampaa, kuin maaltamuuton kulta-aikoina ja keskittynyt entistä enemmän suurimpiin kaupunkeihin.

----------


## Puolimatala

> Listaasi voisin lisätä myös Vantaan Kehäradan ja sen varrelle tehtävät uudet asuinalueet. Suurpellostakin tullee merkittävä kohde Espoota ajatellen.


Kiitoksia vielä lisäyksistä! Pääkaupunkiseutu on tosiaan kehittymässä hurjaa vauhtia, jonkalaista en ole lyhykäisen elämäni varrella vielä tavannut! Vielä kun saatais joskus hamassa tulevaisuudessa tunneli Tallinnaan niin se lisäis Helsingin kansainvälistä tunnettavuutta ja siinä samalla myös varmastikkin Viron! 

Mielenkiinnolla odottelen ja katselen mitä tulevaisuus tuo tullessaan  :Smile:  varmasti negatiivisiakin asioita tulee vastaan, mutta myöskin paljon hyvää!

----------


## vristo

Pistetään tämä uutinen YLE:n sivulta nyt tähän ketjuun. Ei voi muutakuin nauraa:

Kallis Hakamäentien remontti oli autoilijoille pettymys
-Hakamäentien suurremontti ei ole vähentänyt pahoja ruuhkia. Moni autoilija on yllättynyt aamu- ja iltapäiväliikenteessä, koska tieosuuden ruuhkat ovat paikoin jopa aiempaa pahemmat.

Missä jonoissa bussit nyt seisovat (mm. 23, 57 ja 59)?

Mitä siitä sanottiinkaan vielä muutama hetki sitten? Eikö ruuhkien pitänyt siirtyä historiaan?
Keskustatunneli sitten seuraavaksi, eikö vain?

----------


## risukasa

Juu, on tullut vähän ajettua tuota uutta kallista tienpätkää, ja eipä siinä mitään uutta ole. Uusi tie täyttyy samaan tukkoisuusasteeseen kuin vanhakin. Tai jos ei itse Hakamäentie, niin sitten jakelevat tiet viimeistään. Ja Mansku-Hakamäentie-risteyksessä seistään valoissa odottamassa vasemmalle kääntymistä kuten ennenkin. Koko remontista on viime kädessä kaksi hyötyjää: Auto- ja öljyteollisuus  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kallis Hakamäentien remontti oli autoilijoille pettymys
> -Hakamäentien suurremontti ei ole vähentänyt pahoja ruuhkia. Moni autoilija on yllättynyt aamu- ja iltapäiväliikenteessä, koska tieosuuden ruuhkat ovat paikoin jopa aiempaa pahemmat.


Ei tässä mitään ihmeellistä ole. Jokainen liikennesuunnittelua ymmärtävä tietää, että näin tapahtuu. Eli yhden pisteen läpäisykyvyn nostaminen siirtää jonottamisen viereiseen tai seuraavaan pisteeseen, jossa kapasiteetti on alempi. Autoilija, joka ei ole aiemmin jonottanut esim. Mäkelänkadun risteyksessä, on nyt sitä mieltä, että ruuhka lisääntyi, kun joutuu odottamaan siellä, missä ei ennen odottanut. Sitä ei autoilija ota ruuhkan vähenemisenä huomioon, ettei hän jonottanut Hämeenlinnantien risteyksessä.

Hakamäentie on sama asia kuin puutarhaletku, jossa on välissä 10 cm:n putkea. Ei vesi letkussa sen tehokkaammin liiku, kuin mikä on letkun pään koko. Ei vaikka laittaisit palomiehen suuttimen loppupäähän.

Mutta ei tämä mene miljoonainvestointeja rakastavien kaaliin. Seudulla on läjäpäin hankkeita, joiden tarkoitus on ratkaista joidenkin risteysten liikenteen sujuvuus  siirtämällä jonottaminen vain toiseen paikkaan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Hakamäentie on sama asia kuin puutarhaletku, jossa on välissä 10 cm:n putkea. Ei vesi letkussa sen tehokkaammin liiku, kuin mikä on letkun pään koko. Ei vaikka laittaisit palomiehen suuttimen loppupäähän.
> 
> Mutta ei tämä mene miljoonainvestointeja rakastavien kaaliin. Seudulla on läjäpäin hankkeita, joiden tarkoitus on ratkaista joidenkin risteysten liikenteen sujuvuus  siirtämällä jonottaminen vain toiseen paikkaan.


Hakamäentiehän on vain yksi osa Pasilanväylähanketta ja lisää poikittaisliikenteen kokonaiskapasiteettia tässä toteutusvaiheessa vain muutamalla prosentilla. Ei tuollainen muutos paljonkaan vaikuta poikittaisliikenteeseen joka kasvaa koko ajan reippaasti.

Sinänsä poikittaisen autoliikenteen sujuvuuden merkittävä parannus vaatisi Pasilanväylän lisäksi kokonaan uusia väyliä, kuten keskustatunnelia + Hermannin rantatien tunnelia, Kehä II:ta Lahden- ja Porvoonväylälle. Ja ehkä vielä Kehä I:sen ja Kehä III:en ja keskeisten moottoriteiden rakentamista osittain kahteen kerrokseen.

Mutta kuten kuka tahansa laskutaitoinen voi huomata, henkilöautoliikenteen sujuvoittamisessa miljardi on hyttysen ininää ja sujuvoitumisen aiheuttama liikennemäärien kasvu syö sujuvuusedut nopeasti.  Ja lisäkapasiteetin rakentaminen on koko ajan kalliimpaa. Ja ympäristöesteitä riittää.

Joukkoliikenne on paljon paremmin skaalautuvaa suurien ihmismäärien liikuttamiseen.

----------


## teme

> Hakamäentiehän on vain yksi osa Pasilanväylähanketta ja lisää poikittaisliikenteen kokonaiskapasiteettia tässä toteutusvaiheessa vain muutamalla prosentilla. Ei tuollainen muutos paljonkaan vaikuta poikittaisliikenteeseen joka kasvaa koko ajan reippaasti.
> 
> Sinänsä poikittaisen autoliikenteen sujuvuuden merkittävä parannus vaatisi Pasilanväylän lisäksi kokonaan uusia väyliä, kuten keskustatunnelia + Hermannin rantatien tunnelia, Kehä II:ta Lahden- ja Porvoonväylälle. Ja ehkä vielä Kehä I:sen ja Kehä III:en ja keskeisten moottoriteiden rakentamista osittain kahteen kerrokseen.


Aivan. Tästä pitäisi jonkun tehdä suunnitelma, kymmennumeroisilla luvuilla on taipumus herättää keskustelua.

----------


## j-lu

->Onko kenelläkään tietoa siitä, mikä on Kisahallin viereisen parkkialueen asema kaavassa ja onko tuon parkkialueen rakentamista suunniteltu virallisesti tai epävirallisesti?

----------


## teme

> ->Onko kenelläkään tietoa siitä, mikä on Kisahallin viereisen parkkialueen asema kaavassa ja onko tuon parkkialueen rakentamista suunniteltu virallisesti tai epävirallisesti?


Virallisesti se on Mäntymäen kenttä. Sitä esitettiin vaihtoehtoiseksi paikaksi Musiikkitalolle, muusta käytöstä en tunne suunnitelmia.

Varsinkin jos Pisara rakennetaan, niin pitäisin aika omituisena että noin kahden hehtaarin tonttia rautatieseaman päällä kantakaupungissa käytetään jatkossakin parkkikenttänä.

----------


## petteri

> ->Onko kenelläkään tietoa siitä, mikä on Kisahallin viereisen parkkialueen asema kaavassa ja onko tuon parkkialueen rakentamista suunniteltu virallisesti tai epävirallisesti?


Helsinkiin rakennettaneen uusi iso sisästadion noin 20 vuoden kuluessa, Tukholmassahan iso 50000-65000 katsojan sisästadion on jo rakenteilla ja valmistuu vuonna 2012. http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swedbank_Arena,_Solna Suomen ilmastossa stadionin pitää olla kokonaan katettu.

Yhtenä toteutusideana on tullut esiin purkaa nykyinen olympiastadion suurimmalta osin(suunnilleen torni ja urheilumuseon sisäänkäynti jäisi) ja rakentaa likimain samalle paikalle uusi isompi sisästadion. Itse stadion söisi ainakin osan ympäröivästä alueesta, vaikka toki kenttää vielä jäisi. Jonkinlainen Arena center tyyppinen keskus voisi sitten tulla Mäntymäen kentälle.

Ja sehän on ihan selvä, että olympiastadion on liian kalliisti ylläpidettävä rakennus säilytettäväksi kun vanhentuneelle stadionille ei ole enää käyttöä. Romahteleva rauniokasa keskeisellä paikalla ei ole mitenkään realistinen vaihtoehto. Kaikkialla maailmassa vanhentuneet stadionit puretaan kun rakennetaan uusi parempi stadion.

----------


## hylje

> Kaikkialla maailmassa vanhentuneet stadionit puretaan kun rakennetaan uusi parempi stadion.


Onkohan tuo mikään syy tehdä tai olla tekemättä jotain täälläpäin maailmaa? Olympiastadion ei ole menossa minnekkään, vaikka kenties olisi ihan syytäkin.

----------


## petteri

> Onkohan tuo mikään syy tehdä tai olla tekemättä jotain täälläpäin maailmaa? Olympiastadion ei ole menossa minnekkään, vaikka kenties olisi ihan syytäkin.


Maallma vaan muuttuu. Kyllä on varsin todennäköistä, että näiden paljon Helsingin olympiastadionia merkittävämpien stadionien tapainen tarina odottaa lähivuosikymmeninä Helsingin olympiastadioniakin. Torni varmaan jää pystyyn, paljon muuta vanhasta ei. Isot stadionit ovat liian kalliita museoitaviksi. Jo nyt olympiastadion on hyvin epäkäytännöllinen ja sen käyttöä vältetään tapahtumissa aina kun mahdollista nimenomaan stadionin huonon toimivuuden takia. 

Kun uusi stadion joskus tulevaisuudessa rakennetaan, olympiastadionille ei ole enää oikeastaan mitään käyttöä. Stadionit voidaan säilyttää kuluttavassa ilmastossa vain silloin kun niille on käyttöä, joten purku on ainoa järkevä ratkaisu.

Wembley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3rZRgDDmdI

Yankee Stadium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUHPAoQlZJo

----------


## kouvo

Stadikka on oikeastaan aika passeli areena Suomen tarpeisiin. Ainoa vaihtoehto ei toki ole purkaminen ja uuden rakentaminen, vaan esim. Berliinissä päädyttiin kunnostamaan vanha O-stadion vaikka kustannukset olivat samaa luokkaa kuin uuden rakentamisessa. Museovirasto kyllä suojelee turhempiakin navettoja ja kivikasoja kuin Stadikka, josta saadaan kehittämällä ihan toimiva urheilupyhättö vielä vuosikymmeniksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Stadikka on oikeastaan aika passeli areena Suomen tarpeisiin. Ainoa vaihtoehto ei toki ole purkaminen ja uuden rakentaminen, vaan esim. Berliinissä päädyttiin kunnostamaan vanha O-stadion vaikka kustannukset olivat samaa luokkaa kuin uuden rakentamisessa. Museovirasto kyllä suojelee turhempiakin navettoja ja kivikasoja kuin Stadikka, josta saadaan kehittämällä ihan toimiva urheilupyhättö vielä vuosikymmeniksi.


Näin on! Ainoastaan jos Helsingille myönnetään joskus olympialaiset, olisi tarvetta uudelle stadionille. Yleisurheilu ei ole nykyisin enää mikään suuri massoja liikkeelle saava laji että pelkästään MM-kisoja varten täytyisi uusi stadikka rakentaa. Jos olette katsonut yleisurheilun GP-kisalähetyksiä ulkomailta niin ne kisaavat kirkonkyläkentän kokoluokkaa olevilla staidoneilla. 

Lontoossa aiotaan uusi olympiastadion purkaa heti kisojen jälkeen ja rakentaa paikalle asuntoja, koska sellaiselle ei ole käyttöä kyseisessä valtakunnassa ja tonttimaa on kallista.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Näin on! Ainoastaan jos Helsingille myönnetään joskus olympialaiset, olisi tarvetta uudelle stadionille. Yleisurheilu ei ole nykyisin enää mikään suuri massoja liikkeelle saava laji että pelkästään MM-kisoja varten täytyisi uusi stadikka rakentaa. Jos olette katsonut yleisurheilun GP-kisalähetyksiä ulkomailta niin ne kisaavat kirkonkyläkentän kokoluokkaa olevilla staidoneilla.


Jalkapallomaajoukkue vetäisi isommankin stadionin täyteen muutaman kerran vuodessa ja katettuna stadion täyttyisi varmaan parista konsertistakin per vuosi. Melko turha silti.




> Lontoossa aiotaan uusi olympiastadion purkaa heti kisojen jälkeen ja rakentaa paikalle asuntoja, koska sellaiselle ei ole käyttöä kyseisessä valtakunnassa ja tonttimaa on kallista.


Alun perin suunnitelmissa oli saada joku lontoolainen jalkapalloseura pelaamaan olympialaisten jälkeen stadionille, lähinnä kait Tottenham Hotspur. "Spursin" muutosta ei kuitenkaan päästy yhteisymmärrykseen, koska stadionin sijainti ei ollut seuran kannalta optimaalinen, sekä sen vuoksi, että juoksuradat olisivat jääneet kentän ja katsomon väliin.

Nyt Spurs rakentaa käsittääkseni oman, pelkästään jalkapalloon suunnitellun 60 tuhannen katsojan stadionin kotikonnuilleen. Että kyllä tuon kokoisille stadioneille Englannissa käyttöä on, ilman juoksuratoja tosin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:38 ----------




> Virallisesti se on Mäntymäen kenttä. Sitä esitettiin vaihtoehtoiseksi paikaksi Musiikkitalolle, muusta käytöstä en tunne suunnitelmia.
> 
> Varsinkin jos Pisara rakennetaan, niin pitäisin aika omituisena että noin kahden hehtaarin tonttia rautatieseaman päällä kantakaupungissa käytetään jatkossakin parkkikenttänä.


Jep. Itsellä tuli asia mieleen juuri Pisaran ja toisaalta keskustakirjaston vuoksi. Paikkaanhan on jo nyt todella hyvät yhteydet ympäri kaupunkia ja vähän kyllä ihmetyttää nykyinen käyttö. Ilmeisesti maasta ei Helsingissä olekaan niin kova pula kuin välillä saa lehdistä lukea.

----------


## petteri

> Jalkapallomaajoukkue vetäisi isommankin stadionin täyteen muutaman kerran vuodessa ja katettuna stadion täyttyisi varmaan parista konsertistakin per vuosi. Melko turha silti.


Uudelle monikäyttöiselle sisästadionille on Helsingissä potentiaalisesti kymmeniä tapahtumia vuodessa. Nykyisen pahasti vanhentuneen ulkomuseon käytöstä ei kannata tehdä mitään johtopäätöksiä uuden sisästadionin kysynnästä. Jo katottomuus rajaa stadionin konserttikäytön pariin kuukauteen vuodessa ja estää kokonaan varmasti kuivaa tilaa vaativien tilaisuuksien järjestämisen. Olemattomat palvelut ja kolkko ympäristö johtavat siihen, että stadionilla järjestetään nyt vain tapahtumat, joille ei ole mitään vaihtoehtoista paikkaa. Hartwall areenakin toi valmistuessaan mukanaan paljon uutta tarjontaa, jota ilman kunnon hallia ei olisi, sama tilanne on uuden sisästadionin kanssa.

Sitäkin tarvitseeko uudella sisästadionilla voida järjestää yleisurheilua pitää vakavasti harkita. Yleisurheilu on hyvin marginaalinen laji, lisää kustannuksia ja tekee stadionista helposti huonommin jalkapalloon, konsertteihin ja muihin tapahtumiin sopivan ratkaisun. Suunnilleen 10000 hengen yleisurheilukenttä vaikka Leppävaarassa riittäisi kaikkiin tavallisiin yleisurheilutapahtumiin arvokisoja lukuunottamatta ja tuollaisen kentän ylläpitokustannukset olisivat murto-osa nykyisestä stadionista.

----------


## teme

> Jep. Itsellä tuli asia mieleen juuri Pisaran ja toisaalta keskustakirjaston vuoksi. Paikkaanhan on jo nyt todella hyvät yhteydet ympäri kaupunkia ja vähän kyllä ihmetyttää nykyinen käyttö. Ilmeisesti maasta ei Helsingissä olekaan niin kova pula kuin välillä saa lehdistä lukea.


Pula on suhteellista, mutta kyllä tuon rahallinen arvo on sen verran huomattava että tuollaiset paikat yleensä tupataan rakentamaan. Jostain syystä tuo tuntuu kuitenkin olevan syrjässä kaikista suunnitelmista, keksin kolme mahdollista syytä:
1. Virallisesti se on kenttä, jota nyt vaan satutaan käyttämään lähes aina parkkipaikkana, eli sillä on myös jonkun verran käyttöä tilaisuuksissa.
2. Parkkipaikat on pyhä asia, ja tuolla niitä on 400. Kummastuttaa kieltämättä että kun Töölöön on siihen Kisahallin luokse kaavakäsittelyssä iso parkkihalli, niin semmoinen ajatus että se korvaisi nuo paikat ei nouse esiin. Niistähän pitäisi maksaa.
3. Olympiastadion. Pelätään että uudisrakentaminen ei sopisi Olympiastadionin arkkitehtuurisen ilmeeseen, tämä oli ainakin (teko?)syynä esillä Musiikkitaloa käsiteltäessä. Toisaalta on nuo stadionin korjaus tai -uudistuspaineet, en tosin ihan ymmärrä mitä ne sinne parkkipaikalle saakka vaikuttavat.

Samanlainen turhake on muuten myös Jäähallin parkkipaikka.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pula on suhteellista, ...
> 2. Parkkipaikat on pyhä asia, ja tuolla niitä on 400. Kummastuttaa kieltämättä että kun Töölöön on siihen Kisahallin luokse kaavakäsittelyssä iso parkkihalli, niin semmoinen ajatus että se korvaisi nuo paikat ei nouse esiin. Niistähän pitäisi maksaa.


Osa paikoista on vuokrattu. Iltaisin kenttä on Oopperan pysäköintipaikka. Päivisin kenttä on merkittävä liityntäpysäköintipaikka, josta pääsee kätevästi ratikalla käytännössä joka puolelle kantakaupunkia. Tässä siis kentän nykyinen käyttö.

En pidä parkkikenttää kauniina, mutta kaupungissa on hyvä olla myös tyhjää tilaa, kuten aukioita, puistoja, toreja jne. New Yorkissakin on keskellä puisto, vaikka siellä tonttimaa on taatusti kalliimpaa kuin meillä.

Asfalttikentän voisi hyvin korvata 4 m syvällä kuopalla, jonka päälle pannaan kansi ja jotain viihtyisää. Alla on sitten autoja. Kaupunkikuvallisesti en toivo, että kentän päälle rakennettaisiin jotain korkeita massoja, kuten urheiluhalli. Eikä urheiluhallin paikka minusta ylipäätään ole kaupungin keskustassa. Olympiastadion on tehty aikanaan kaupungin laidalle ja siihen liittyy muita arvoja kuin sen käyttömahdollisuudet  eikä se sijaitse tämän pysäköintikentän paikalla.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

> Uudelle monikäyttöiselle sisästadionille on Helsingissä potentiaalisesti kymmeniä tapahtumia vuodessa. Nykyisen pahasti vanhentuneen ulkomuseon käytöstä ei kannata tehdä mitään johtopäätöksiä uuden sisästadionin kysynnästä. Jo katottomuus rajaa stadionin konserttikäytön pariin kuukauteen vuodessa ja estää kokonaan varmasti kuivaa tilaa vaativien tilaisuuksien järjestämisen. Olemattomat palvelut ja kolkko ympäristö johtavat siihen, että stadionilla järjestetään nyt vain tapahtumat, joille ei ole mitään vaihtoehtoista paikkaa. Hartwall areenakin toi valmistuessaan mukanaan paljon uutta tarjontaa, jota ilman kunnon hallia ei olisi, sama tilanne on uuden sisästadionin kanssa.


Pk-seudulla on jo ylitarjontaa kyseisistä tiloista, ja nyt vielä Espooseen ollaan suunnittelemassa stadionia/hallia vastaavaan tarpeeseen.




> Sitäkin tarvitseeko uudella sisästadionilla voida järjestää yleisurheilua pitää vakavasti harkita. Yleisurheilu on hyvin marginaalinen laji, lisää kustannuksia ja tekee stadionista helposti huonommin jalkapalloon, konsertteihin ja muihin tapahtumiin sopivan ratkaisun. Suunnilleen 10000 hengen yleisurheilukenttä vaikka Leppävaarassa riittäisi kaikkiin tavallisiin yleisurheilutapahtumiin arvokisoja lukuunottamatta ja tuollaisen kentän ylläpitokustannukset olisivat murto-osa nykyisestä stadionista.


Suomessa ei ole minkäänlaista tarvetta megaluokan sisästadionille, enkä pitäisi yleisurheilun marginalisoimista kovinkaan älyllisenä pohdiskeluna, vaikka kv-menestyksen kannalta juuri tällä hetkellä aika syvissä vesissä sukelletaankin.

----------


## teme

> En pidä parkkikenttää kauniina, mutta kaupungissa on hyvä olla myös tyhjää tilaa, kuten aukioita, puistoja, toreja jne. New Yorkissakin on keskellä puisto, vaikka siellä tonttimaa on taatusti kalliimpaa kuin meillä.


Tyhjää tilaa on hyvää olla jo ihan maisemien vuoksi, mutta kun tuolla suunnalla on ensin Töölönlahti, sitten kymmenisen metriä leveä ranta, sitten neljäkymmentämetriä leveä pääkatu, ja sen pohjoispuolella kaksi sataa metriä pitkä parkkipaikka, sitten taas tie, ja sen jälkeen jotain sata metriä syvä parkkipaikka... Minusta tuo on on jo ylitarjontaa tyhjästä tilasta. Se ilo siitä voisi olla että Olympiastadionin edusta aukeaisi etelään kaupunkiiin päin, mutta kun sen peittä metsäinen mäki ja Oopperatalo.




> Asfalttikentän voisi hyvin korvata 4 m syvällä kuopalla, jonka päälle pannaan kansi ja jotain viihtyisää. Alla on sitten autoja. Kaupunkikuvallisesti en toivo, että kentän päälle rakennettaisiin jotain korkeita massoja, kuten urheiluhalli.


Jos urheiluhalli kantakaupunkiin rakennetaan, niin sitten suurimmaksi osaksi maan alle. En ole tornitalojen suuri ystävä, mutta tuohon paikkaan voisi sopia siro torni. Urheilutalo on vähän ryhditön ja koko Helsinginkadun pohjoispuoli sekavaa jättömaata. Torni jatkaisi Urheilukadun korkeiden talojen linjaa ja toimisi ikäänkuin porttina Stadionin alueelle.

----------


## hylje

Kentän ympärillä on avointa tilaa heti eteläpuolella Oopperan pihassa, heti itäpuolella Töölönlahden reuna-alueella sekä heti pohjoispuolella toisen parkkikentän ja jalkapallokenttien muodossa. Jo yksi näistä on tavallinen aukiokiintiö syvemmällä kantakaupungissa.

Tuskin kolkko asfalttikenttä huononee, jos siitä kehittäisi oikean korttelin.

Niin, tonttipulahan johtuu ihan siitä, ettei haluta maksaa kunnon hintaa tonttien kehittämisestä. Pulasta pääsee vasta kun on naurettavan halpaa maata runsaasti saatavilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En pidä parkkikenttää kauniina, mutta kaupungissa on hyvä olla myös tyhjää tilaa, kuten aukioita, puistoja, toreja jne. New Yorkissakin on keskellä puisto, vaikka siellä tonttimaa on taatusti kalliimpaa kuin meillä.
> 
> Asfalttikentän voisi hyvin korvata 4 m syvällä kuopalla, jonka päälle pannaan kansi ja jotain viihtyisää. Alla on sitten autoja. Kaupunkikuvallisesti en toivo, että kentän päälle rakennettaisiin jotain korkeita massoja, kuten urheiluhalli. Eikä urheiluhallin paikka minusta ylipäätään ole kaupungin keskustassa. Olympiastadion on tehty aikanaan kaupungin laidalle ja siihen liittyy muita arvoja kuin sen käyttömahdollisuudet  eikä se sijaitse tämän pysäköintikentän paikalla.


Ne jotka ovat eläneet 60-luvulla muistanevat että kenttä toimi vanhan messuhallin ulkonäyttelyalueena aina kun messuhallissa pidettiin messuja. Siihen akaan kun kaupunki todella oli pienempi kuin nyt, ymmärsi että kyseisellä paikalla piti olla tyhjää tilaa kaikenlaisia tapahtumia varten. 

Siitä olen samaa mieltä että autot pitää saada maan alle. Jokin edustava kulttuuria palveleva rakennus olisi kyllä hyvä saada täyttämään iso aukio. Kyllä Helsingissä toreja ja aukioita riittää ennestään. Mielestäni Olympiastadionin arvokkuus pilaantui  jo silloin kun rakennettiin Finnair-Stadium. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

->Helsinki on aukioiden luvattu kaupunki. Siitä huolimatta, että Helsingissä on kylmä, tuulee ja joskus sataakin yhdeksän kuukautta vuodesta, täällä on aukioita ja toreja joka käänteessä avartamassa tilaa tuiverrukselle ja tekemässä kunniaa jollekin historian nimelle. 

Kyllä kelpaa helsinkiläisten ihastella talvella ikkunoista autioita aukioitaan.

----------


## vristo

Helsingin uusista kaupunginosista on rakennettu näyttäviä tietopaketteja nettiin:

http://en.uuttahelsinkia.fi/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvMi2...eature=related

----------


## hmikko

> Helsingin uusista kaupunginosista on rakennettu näyttäviä tietopaketteja nettiin:
> 
> http://en.uuttahelsinkia.fi/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvMi2...eature=related


Useinkin kuulee valitettavan, että kaikki uusi suomalainen arkkitehtuuri näyttää samalta. En tähän ihan yhdy, ja osittain entisten aikojen monimuotoisuuskin on näköharhaa. 60- ja 70-luvuilla tehtiin samannäköistä kerrostaloa Suomi täyteen vielä kovempaan tahtiin kuin nyt. Silti näyttäis olevan tulossa melkoinen annos 2010-luvun taloja kerralla. Jokin niissä meikäläistäkin hieman ahistaa kun liian suuria annoksia kohdalle sattuu. En osaa oikein sanoa mikä, mutta ainakin vakiovarusteeksi muodostunut julkisivusta ulos töröttävä värikäs tai materiaaliltaan poikkeava laatikkoparveke käy pian tökkimään, samaten mittasuhteiltaan ja aukotukseltaan yltiöankeat julkisivut tyyliin Musiikkitalon nauhaikkunasivut.

Eniveis, Herzog & de Meuronin alas ammutun hotellin paikalle Katajanokalle on mahdollisesti tulossa design-pääkaupunkivuodeksi väliaikainen konttihotelli, jonka suunnittelemiseen käsittääkseni osallistuisi 'Arkkivahti' Tarja Nurmi.

http://tarjanurmi-arkkivahti.blogspo...rbour-hub.html

Hmmm, lisää värikkäitä suorakulmaisia palikoita...

----------


## ultrix

> näyttäis olevan tulossa melkoinen annos 2010-luvun taloja kerralla. Jokin niissä meikäläistäkin hieman ahistaa kun liian suuria annoksia kohdalle sattuu. En osaa oikein sanoa mikä, mutta ainakin vakiovarusteeksi muodostunut julkisivusta ulos töröttävä värikäs tai materiaaliltaan poikkeava laatikkoparveke käy pian tökkimään, samaten mittasuhteiltaan ja aukotukseltaan yltiöankeat julkisivut tyyliin Musiikkitalon nauhaikkunasivut.


Need I say more?

----------


## 339-DF

> Need I say more?


Katos, siinähän on Aleksis Kiven kadun varteen rakennetut uudet kerrostalot  :Smile:

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Need I say more?


Aiheeseen liittyen

----------


## hmikko

> Aiheeseen liittyen


Heh, minä itse asiassa pidän tuosta talosta, ainakin kuvan perusteella ja yksittäiskappaleena. Opiskelija-asunnoissa on tietty sisätiloissa usein tingitty laadusta aika rajusti. Talo sopisi 50-luvun rapattujen kerrostalojen joukkoon täydennykseksi. Erikoisuuden tavoittelussa ongelma sitten syntyy, jos koko alue tehdään tuommoisella julkisivujen aukotuksella eikä missään enää ole suoria linjoja. Asukkaan ja kulkijan katse väsyy vilinään ja olo on kuin Liisalla Ihmemaassa.

----------


## Salomaa

Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelussa vallitsee kriisi. Se on ollut jo pitemmän aikaa.  Ilmeni mm. Katajannokan hotellikysymyksessä sekä nyt ilmenee Töölönlahden asemakaavakysymyksessä, missä yritetään rakentaa maanalaisia vapaa-ajantiloja.

Ei järjen häivääkään ! On hämmästyttävää, että asia on päässyt näin pitkälle.

----------


## vristo

Eilisessä Hesarissa asiaa sivuava artikkeli:

Brittikriitikko arvostelee Helsinkiä: Eiranranta kuin helikopterista pudotettu

Itse olen asiasta eri mieltä ja pidän esimerkiksi Ruoholahtea (jota tämä brittikriitikko arvostelee) erittäin viihtyisänä kaupunginosana.

Tottakai Helsingin vanhat jugend-talot ovat upeita, mutta nämän kriitikon arvostelemat asuinalueet edustavat modernismia. Myös toimivuus on mielestäni tärkeä suunnitteluaspekti, eteenkin asuntorakentamisessa.

----------


## Salomaa

Ruoholahdessa on mm. tämä Sitran torni.  Sitten sitran väki sanoi, että taloa on hankala  käyttää, koska hissilllä pitää ajan vähän väliä.  Kerronksen koko suhteessa talon korkeuteen on suunniteltu väärin, jolloin yhden organisaation tai yrityksen käyttöön talo on hankala.

Ruostejulkisivusta lasin alla on varmaan kaikenlaisia mielipiteitä.

----------


## hmikko

> Ruoholahdessa on mm. tämä Sitran torni.  Sitten sitran väki sanoi, että taloa on hankala  käyttää, koska hissilllä pitää ajan vähän väliä.  Kerroksen koko suhteessa talon korkeuteen on suunniteltu väärin, jolloin yhden organisaation tai yrityksen käyttöön talo on hankala.


Menee ketjun aiheesta ohi arkkitehtuurikritiikin puolelle, mutta eipä ole ensimmäinen kerta. Itämerentorin talon on suunnitellut arkkitehtitoimisto Helin & Co, jonka tekeleitä ovat mm. kadun toisella puolella oleva Ilmarisen talo, Nokian pääkonttori, Sivuskuntatalo, Kampin keskus ja Skanssin ostoskeskus Turussa. Kieltämättä Sitran torni on aika kapoinen. Isossa maailmassa ulkomittasuhteiltaan vastaavia taloja on niin isokokoisina, että yksittäinen kerros on laajempi. Taitava arkkitehti osaa kyllä luoda hoikkuuden vaikutelman ja silti tehdä pinta-alaltaan käyttökelpoisia kerroksia. Jättikokoluokan esimerkki kuuluisimmasta päästä on Hancock Tower, pääsuunnittelija Ieoh Ming Pein firmasta Henry Cobb.

Vuosaaressa Cirruksen kohdalla ulkomaisen arkkitehdin hoikka ja elegantti lasitorni rationoitiin suomalaisen elementtiteollisuuden periaattein ja tuloksena on umpiankea paksu betoniloota suoraan brezneviläisyyden suosta. En tiedä, onko asukkailla näin mukavampaa, mutta kaupunkikuvan osalta olis parempi laittaa tönö uusiksi.

----------


## Salomaa

Kait me nyt sallitaan tässä ketjussa arkkitehtuurikritiikki.  Lupaan olla viemättä johdinauto-osastolle.
Seuraavaksi pitäisi tehdä esitys Kyläkirkontie 12 säilyttämisestä.  Jos kaupunkin viimeisiä viime vuosisadan alun puutaloja ei voida säilyttää, niin eihän tässä kohta olla yhtä mieltä enää mistään.

Ja siitä muuten kulkee linja 231k, jonka oikaisemisessa tai poistamisesta Henrikintieltä on ollut jotain seurustelua.

----------


## Puolimatala

Itse olen ainakin viehtynyt Mannerheimintien varteen rakennettuun Viuhkaan sekä näihin uusiin Mannerheimintien päätyyn rakennettuihin uusiin toimistotaloihin. Funkkis on ihan jees! En oikein itse diggaa siitä, että rakennuksen ikkunat on kuin haulikolla ammuttu. Selkeälinjaisuus on kaunista. 

Toivon sydämmestäni, että saamme Jätkäsaaresta, Kalasatamasta kuin Kruunuvuorenrannastakin 2010 ja 2020 lukujen kaupunkisuunnittelun sekä oman aikamme arkkitehtuurin taidonnäytteitä! Mielenkiintoista tässä on juurikin, että kantakaupunki ei ole aikoihin laajentunut näin voimakkaasti. Mitä olen lukenut niin Kalasatamaan olisi ihan leffateatteriakin ynnä muuta viihde sekä yleishyödyllistä palvelua tulossa. 

Mielenkiinnolla rakkaan kotikaupungin kasvua ja kehitystä seuraten!

----------


## hmikko

> Toivon sydämmestäni, että saamme Jätkäsaaresta, Kalasatamasta kuin Kruunuvuorenrannastakin 2010 ja 2020 lukujen kaupunkisuunnittelun sekä oman aikamme arkkitehtuurin taidonnäytteitä! Mielenkiintoista tässä on juurikin, että kantakaupunki ei ole aikoihin laajentunut näin voimakkaasti. Mitä olen lukenut niin Kalasatamaan olisi ihan leffateatteriakin ynnä muuta viihde sekä yleishyödyllistä palvelua tulossa.


Kalasatamassa epäilyttää siinne kaavailtu iso ostokeskus, johon näitä palveluita on tulossa. Semmoinen yleensä tarkoittaa sitä, että keskuksen ulkopuolella pienemmät liikkeet eivät pärjää. Ei synny perinteisen kaupungin pienempinä yksikköinä etenevää orgaanista kasvua, vaan kaikki on kasattu yhteen isoon julkisivultaan umpinaiseen ostariin. Eipäilen, että ympäristöstä tulee helposti jotain Leppävaaran Sellon kaltaista. Siinä yritystä on kyllä ollut ja rakennuskompleksissa sijaitsee kirjaston ja konserttisalin kaltaisia tiloja, mutta jalankulkuympäristö on silti aika luotaantyöntävä.

Haulikolla ammutut ikkuna-aukotukset ja muut tetrispalikkajulkisivut ovat tosiaan osoittautuneet todella nopeasti puuduttavaksi muoti-ilmiöksi. Toivotan trendille pikaista kuolemaa, ja se kyllä taitaakin olla jo laskusuhdanteessa. Helsingin uusilla alueilla on varmaan ihan hyvät mahdollisuudet säästyä näiltä.

----------


## Albert

Näin kauniisti kertoo uuttahelsinkiä.fi Kalasatamasta



> Tulevista kaupallisten palveluiden hankkeista suurin on Itäväylän  molemmin puolin rakennettava toimisto- ja kauppakeskus. Siitä  kaavaillaan lähes kaksi kertaa Kampin keskuksen suuruista liikepaikkaa. Kalasataman asukkaat ja työntekijät pääsevät tulevaisuudessa  nauttimaan myös Tukkutorin tarjonnasta, sillä suunnitelmissa on avata  alueen vanhin suojeltu pihapiiri Työpajankadun varressa kuluttajille ja  tehdä sinne hyvän ruuan keskus ravintoloineen ja kauppapaikkoineen.
>  Lisäksi kivijalkoihin on tulossa liiketiloja.


Tuskin kauppakeskuskaan on mikään bunkkeri, jollaisia näkee naapurikaupunkien pelloilla.

----------


## hmikko

> Tuskin kauppakeskuskaan on mikään bunkkeri, jollaisia näkee naapurikaupunkien pelloilla.


Toivoa sopii, jos kokoa on kerran kaksi kertaa Kampin keskuksen verran. Jos tuon kokoisen rakennelman kaikki liikkeet avautuvat keskuksen sisäkäytäville eikä mikään ulospäin, niin umpinaista seinää tulee kadunvarteen hyvinkin bunkkeri-nimikkeeseen oikeuttava määrä, vaikka bunkkerin kylki sitten olisikin kiiltävää lasia. Kivijalkaliikkeet on ainakin mainittu, mikä toivottavasti kertoo siitä, että ajattelu on edistyksellistä.

----------


## Puolimatala

Pidän peukkuja pystyssä näille uusille hankkeille!

Kalasataman keskuksen voi toteuttaa hyvin, jos näin haluaa. Toki olisi hyvä, että saataisiin myös runsaasti kivijalkaliikkeitä näihin uusiin kaupunginosiin elävöittämään kaupunkikuvaa. Mutta mitä olen näistä tulevista alueista lukenut niin varsin hyvältä kuulostaa! Myös tornitalorakentaminen raideliikenteen varteen on erittäin tervetullutta Helsinkiin! 

Ensimmäistä kertaa omassa elämässä voi Helsingin laajempaa kehittymistä seurata mielenkiinnolla, kun ei enää suunnittelupöydillä ole se perinteinen lähiö+ostari+pientaloalue standardi, vaan nyt on havaittavissa samantyyppistä visiointia ja kunnianhimoa kuin ennen 2. maailmansotaa. Näin suuri kantakaupungin laajeneminen on hyvin harvinaista ja tuskinpa olen itse samanlaista enää toistakertaa näkemässä.

----------


## Kantokoski

Postitalon tornissa on potentiaalia..

http://archinect.com/gabrielhuerta/p...ostitalo-torni

----------


## hmikko

> Postitalon tornissa on potentiaalia..


Ennen kuin joku pöllämystyy, kerrottakoon, että kyseessä on Aalto-yliopiston ja University of California Los Angelesin (UCLA) arkkitehtuurin laitosten yhteistyöhanke, jossa opiskelijat keksivät kaikenlaista vinhaa Helsinkiin keskustelun virikkeeksi. Rakennuksia ei ole missään vaiheessa ollut tarkoituskaan toteuttaa, vaikka joistain on ilmeisesti tehty paikoilleen rakennustyömaakylttien kaltaiset viritelmät.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Rakennuksia ei ole missään vaiheessa ollut tarkoituskaan toteuttaa --


Ei, kyllä nuo on kaikki tulossa. Pojat KSV:ssä kertoi. Odottakaa vain, näemme ihan kohta. Ne aloitetaan heti Vapaudentunnelin rakennustöiden alkaessa ensi kuussa.

----------


## Tidtabell

Kyllä, valtionsuunnitelmavirasto onkin päättänyt rakentaa tämän uljaan parkkitalon.

----------


## ultrix

> Postitalon tornissa on potentiaalia..
> 
> http://archinect.com/gabrielhuerta/p...ostitalo-torni


Tulee mieleen H. R. Gigerin työt. Ei jatkoon, ei sovi ihmisten planeetalle.

----------


## Piirka

> Postitalon tornissa on potentiaalia..





> Ei jatkoon


Tämä tuomari: jatkoon.

Tuo torni tuo landea stadiin. Seiväsaitaornamentiikkaa ratikalla matkustavien turistien ja paljasjalkalaisten iloksi. Viereinen Kiasma päällystetään ajan hammastuksella patinoidulla heinälatolaudoituksella. Ja mieluiten siten, että Kiasman keskiosa näyttää romahtaneelta ladolta. Päätyihin saadaan siten rakennettua noin pari kerrosta lisää museotilaa "ehjien latorakennukseksi naamioitujen päätyjen" sisään, laajentuvaa kokelmaa varten.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kantokoski

Mitä tarkoittaa että Helsingin keskusta ja kantakaupunki on tulevaisuudessa todellakin uusi ja uljas? Mitä se tarkoittaa liikenteelle? Niin auto- kuin joukkoliikenteellekin?

Tässä kuvassa näkyy keskustan ja kantakaupungin viisi (5) rakennusaluetta.

Siitä puuttuu Ilmala, konepaja, Kruunuvuori... Mutta jo nuo viisi (5) aluetta vaativat uusia intra- ja extra ratkaisuja liikenteeseen. Raitiovaunut ovat hyvä lähipalvelu, mutta muutakin tarvitaan. Esim. Helsinki-väylä ja uusia metrolinjoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- muutakin tarvitaan. Esim. Helsinki-väylä ja uusia metrolinjoja.


Mikä virasto tätä Helsinki-väylää suunnittelee? Kuka on suunnittelijana?

----------


## Nrg

> Mikä virasto tätä Helsinki-väylää suunnittelee? Kuka on suunnittelijana?


Helsingin kaupungin varhaiskasvatuksen laitoksissa suunnitellaan jatkuvasti uusia metro- ja tiehankkeita Helsinkiin. Työkaluina käytetään liikennesuunnitelun ammattivälineitä ja myös uusia kalustomalleja sekä autojen prototyyppejä suunnitellaan herkeämättä. Kuitenkin hyvän hallintotavan vastaisesti suunnitelmia on äärimmäisen vaikea saada ulos, sillä ne saattavat rypistyä otettaessa ja niiden vieminen voi aiheuttaa itkua ja parkua.

Niillä tiedoilla mitä minulla on, veikkaisin erään inside-lähteenä esiintyvän nimimerkin ammentavan salaiset etukäteisinformaationsa joistain näistä laitoksista.

----------


## Albert

> Niillä tiedoilla mitä minulla on, veikkaisin erään inside-lähteenä esiintyvän nimimerkin ammentavan salaiset etukäteisinformaationsa joistain näistä laitoksista.


Kiitos tiedosta. Nyt ymmärrän enemmän tietyn nimimerkin etiäisinformaatiota. Olisiko nimim. peräti jossain laitoksessa hoidossa?

----------


## Kantokoski

Järkyttävää kommentointia täällä, ja mitä tekee ylläpito? Lepää laakereillaan. Huh huh.

Muuten kommentoisin, että luuletteko tietävänne paremmin kuin kaikki asemakaava-arkkitehdit viimeisen 100 vuoden aikana? Kaikki ovat sisällyttäneet Helsinki-väylän suunnitelmiinsa. Nyt sillä erolla, että se tehdään maan alle, koska aikaa on kulunut, ja koska esim. Töölönlahden täyttäminen ei ole liian helppo urakka.

----------


## Albert

Kyllä eräs nimimerkki on viimeinen moittimaan ylläpitoa!
On varmasti arkkitehtien toimesta paljoakin suunniteltu ja ajateltu ja piirrusteltu. Mutta ketkä nyt tätä väylää ajavat? Vastaa nyt nimimerkki, että pääsemme ajan tasalle kanssanne.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Muuten kommentoisin, että luuletteko tietävänne paremmin kuin kaikki asemakaava-arkkitehdit viimeisen 100 vuoden aikana? Kaikki ovat sisällyttäneet Helsinki-väylän suunnitelmiinsa.


Nimeä edes yksi, niin kysyn.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:21 ----------

Tätä foorumia muuten lukevat ihan oikeasti kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa töissä olevat ihmiset. Ihan vain tiedoksi.

----------


## Kantokoski

Saarinen ja Aalto ovat kuuluisimmat, mutta ovat muutkin asemakaava-arkkitehdit sisällyttäneet väylän teoksiinsa. Aalto kopioi Vapaudenkadun Kråkströmiltä. Itse asiassa kaikki ovat kopioineet Saarista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Jos sanot, että "kaikki asemakaava-arkkitehdit", kai se tarkoittaa että joukossa on edes yksi vielä elossa ja virassa oleva?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:09 ----------

Siis toisin sanoen: nimeä edes yksi Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastossa töissä oleva asemakaava-arkkitehti, joka on sisällyttänyt Helsinki-väylän suunnitelmiin.

----------


## Kantokoski

Hehän ovat palkollisia. Eivät suurmestareita, visionäärejä, arkkeja, suunnannäyttäjiä, kuten Saarinen ja Aalto.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hehän ovat palkollisia. Eivät suurmestareita, visionäärejä, arkkeja, suunnannäyttäjiä, kuten Saarinen ja Aalto.


Ei väliä. Nimeä yksi, koska haluan kysyä lisätietoja.

----------


## Salomaa

Töölönlahden toimistot ovat valmistumassa. Tavanomaista toimistoarkkitehtuuria Suomen kalleimmalle paikalle. Hieno kansallismaisema Kallion suuntaan peittyi. Suunnitteluvaiheesa taloja havainnekuvassa näytettiin ylhäältä päin kuvattuna, jotta kritiikki jäisi mahdollisimman pieneksi. Kampin kauppakeskuksesta ja Katajannokan hotellista julkkaistiin kuvat luonnollisesta katselutasosta.

Makasiineja ei ole kunnostettu vieläkään, vaikka asiasta on sovittu. Sopimuksella saatiin Demarit kaavan taakse.

Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelun kriisi jatkuu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei väliä. Nimeä yksi, koska haluan kysyä lisätietoja.


Virastopäällikko Mikko Aho. Hän on vastuussa siitä, mitä KSV:ssä puuhastellaan. Tosin vasta lyhyen aikaa virkaansa hoitaneena hän ei ehkä vielä ole ehtinyt tutustua kaikkien alaistensa syvimpiin sielunmaisemiin.

Sen verran tunnen talon porukkaa itse, että uskon kyllä, että sieltä löytyy Vapaudenkadun haavelilijoita. Ihan samalla tavalla kun sieltä löytyy metrospagettiunelmiakin.

Mutta se, että joku sano kahvipöydässä tai puhelimessa jollekulle toiselle, että Vapaudenkatu on mun mielestä hyvä juttu, ei ihan tarkoita sitä, että sitä aletaan rakentaa parin kolmen vuoden päästä. Esimerkkinä vaikka keskustatunneli. Jos oikein muistan, hyvät veljet esittivät sen julkisuuteen vuonna 1993. He olisivat halunneet sen vuoden 1994 PLJ:hin. Neljä vuotta myöhemmin se olikin PLJ 1998:ssa. Tunnelia suunniteltiin sitten vuosikaupalla ja vihdoin 2007 sille tehtiin asemakaava. Seuraavana vuonna SDP käänsi tunnelin kanssa kelkkansa  luulen, että siellä pelättiin, että tunneli veisi metrorahat  ja valtuusto jätti hyväksymättä kaavan. Nyt on kulunut 20 vuotta siitä suuresta ideasta, eikä sitä ole vieläkään. Vaikka Ruoholahdessa Länsiväylän päässä on jo louhittukin vähän suuaukon suuntaan.




> Hehän ovat palkollisia. Eivät suurmestareita, visionäärejä, arkkeja, suunnannäyttäjiä, kuten Saarinen ja Aalto.


Kuten jo aiemmin kirjoitin, Saarinen ei suunnitellut autoliikenneväyliä ja kaupunkia niiden ympärille vaan kaupunkia, johon kuuluvat pääkadut kaupunkikuvallisina elementteinä. Saarisen Kuningasaveny ei ollut pikatie Töölönlahden ja Pasilan välillä, vaan korttelikaupungin keskellä kulkeva bulevardi, joka palveli reunoillaan olevia rakennuksia. Sillä ja Aallon vapaudenkadulla ei ollut mitään muuta yhteistä kuin että ne olivat maantieteen vuoksi samassa paikassa. Toiminnallisesti ja tarkoitukseltaan ne ovat eri asiat.

Aalto oli ansinoitunut ja kuuluisa muotoilija, mutta kaavoittaminen saati liikennesuunnittelu ovat aivan eri asioita kuin muotoilu. Se, että osaa suunnitella esineitä ja rakennuksia ei tarkoita, että osaa tehdä mitä vaan. Konserttitalokin meni pahasti pieleen siinä, että se on kivan näköinen, mutta kun se vaan ei soi.

Aalto sattui suunnittelemaan Helsingille uutta keskustaa sellaiseen aikaan, jolloin Helsingissä autoilun edistäminen oli tullut ykkösasiaksi. Ja Aalto oli jo silloin nostettu jalustalle, jonka juuressa luki arvostelu kielletty. Eli se, että Aalto sattui piirtämään moottoritien Pasilan ja Töölönlahden välille ei ole mikään todiste siitä, että siihen sellainen tarvittaisiin tai että se olisi millään lailla hyvä ratkaisu.

Siis auktoriteetteihin vetoaminen ei todista Vapaudenkadun puolesta yhtään mitään. Auktoriteetitkin erehtyvät ja ovat väärässä  tai heitä ei ymmärretä ja tulkita oikein.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Aalto sattui suunnittelemaan Helsingille uutta keskustaa sellaiseen aikaan, jolloin Helsingissä autoilun edistäminen oli tullut ykkösasiaksi. Ja Aalto oli jo silloin nostettu jalustalle, jonka juuressa luki arvostelu kielletty. Eli se, että Aalto sattui piirtämään moottoritien Pasilan ja Töölönlahden välille ei ole mikään todiste siitä, että siihen sellainen tarvittaisiin tai että se olisi millään lailla hyvä ratkaisu.
> Siis auktoriteetteihin vetoaminen ei todista Vapaudenkadun puolesta yhtään mitään. Auktoriteetitkin erehtyvät ja ovat väärässä  tai heitä ei ymmärretä ja tulkita oikein.
> Antero


Aalto on valitettavan paljon kuitenkin päässyt tuhoamaan kaupunkikuvaa. On aivan liian yliarvostettu.
Kaikkihan me tiedämme vaikka sen Katajanokan kauhistuksen!
Käytännönläheisyydestään mainittakoon, että Finlandia -talosta hän unohti vallan siivouksen tarpeet. Ei ainuttakaan siivouskomeroa tms.
Lähde: siivoustyön ammattilaiset.
On upeaa, että kaikkea hänen "piirtämäänsä" ei ole toteutettu!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Virastopäällikko Mikko Aho. Hän on vastuussa siitä, mitä KSV:ssä puuhastellaan.


Ei nyt kelpaa, kun mä haluan jonkun Kantiksen tietämän asemakaava-arkkitehdin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:53 ----------




> Mutta se, että joku sano kahvipöydässä tai puhelimessa jollekulle toiselle, että Vapaudenkatu on mun mielestä hyvä juttu, ei ihan tarkoita sitä, että sitä aletaan rakentaa parin kolmen vuoden päästä. Esimerkkinä vaikka keskustatunneli. Jos oikein muistan, hyvät veljet esittivät sen julkisuuteen vuonna 1993. He olisivat halunneet sen vuoden 1994 PLJ:hin. Neljä vuotta myöhemmin se olikin PLJ 1998:ssa.


Hassua muuten, että Wikipedian mukaan samat Hyvät Veljet ilmeisesti yrittivät saada jopa tuota Vapaudenkatua samoihin aikoihin suunnitelmiin mukaan. Se olisi jopa päätynyt valtuustokäsittelyyn asti ja hylätty siellä 1997.

"Vuonna 1976, hyväksyessään kantakaupungin yleiskaavan, kaupunginvaltuusto päätti, että Vapaudenkadun suunnittelusta oli luovuttava. Kun suunnitelma kuitenkin tuli myöhemmin eri yhteyksissä uudelleen esille, valtuusto hylkäsi sen uudestaan vuonna 1997." - Hannu Hirvikoski 2003: Linnunlaulun tarina

Jos viitsisi, täytyisi ehkä kaivaa tuo kirja. Ja penkoa valtuuston pöytäkirjat myös. Melko varmasti se ei kuitenkaan ole valtuustoon kaupunginhallituksen toimesta esitelty, vaan hylkäys on todennäköisemmin tarkoittanut jotain muutosehdotusta, joka on äänestetty nurin.

Ja jos Wikipedian mukaan edellinen mukaanottoyritys oli tapahtunut 1976, voimme ekstrapoloida, että seuraavan kerran Vapaudenkatu tekee comebackin 2018. Ja äänestetään taas kumoon, koska silloin meillä on nykyistäkin kävely- ja joukkoliikennemyönteisempi valtuusto. Autottomia äänestäjiä puskee korkeakouluista vuosittain kymmenissätuhansissa laskettavissa olevia määriä.

----------


## Salomaa

Keskustatunnelin tarpeettomuuden ymmärtäminen on kehityksen ymmärtämistä, kokonaisuuden tajuamista ja ennenkaikkea näkemystä siitä, mihin suuntaan kaupunki voi kehittyä. Tämä ymmärrettiin SDP:ssä, vaikkakin viiveellä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:22 ----------

Ei Aalto ole tehnyt päätöstä Normennin talon ja Kino-Palatsin purkamisesta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:22 ----------

  Theodor Höijerin suunnittelma Normennin talo valmistui 1897.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hassua muuten, että Wikipedian mukaan samat Hyvät Veljet ilmeisesti yrittivät saada jopa tuota Vapaudenkatua samoihin aikoihin suunnitelmiin mukaan.


Nyt kun tämän mainitset, niin mieleen palautuu muistikuvia. Keskustatunnelinhan piti aluksi olla 4-kaistainen. Töölönöahdelle oli suunniteltu täydellinen 4-kaistainen eritasoristeys. Aivan liian suuri Töölönlahden toimistoille, mutta taidettiin se lautakunnan kokouskeskusteluissa myöntää varautumiseksi. Tarttisi varmaan kaivella kellarista vanhoja keskustatunnelin papereita lautakunnasta. Mutta olkoon nyt tähän hätään.

Onhan joka tapauksessa ollut monia kellokkaita ajamassa asiaa Helsingin rautatieaseman siirtämisestä pois nykyiseltä paikaltaan. Paavo taisi ehdottaa luistinrataa Suomen kalleimmalle tonttimaalle. Ja mahtuuhan sitten Vapaudenkatu ongelmitta ja halvalla radan paikalle.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Onhan joka tapauksessa ollut monia kellokkaita ajamassa asiaa Helsingin rautatieaseman siirtämisestä pois nykyiseltä paikaltaan.


Saapa nähdä, tuleeko se jossain vaiheessa ajankohtaiseksi ihan vain talon pelastamiseksi. Se kun kuulemma on puupaalujen päällä siellä, ja maaperäkin on Töölönlahden jättömaata.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saapa nähdä, tuleeko se jossain vaiheessa ajankohtaiseksi ihan vain talon pelastamiseksi. Se kun kuulemma on puupaalujen päällä siellä, ja maaperäkin on Töölönlahden jättömaata.


Ateneumille on rakennettu uudet perustukset samasta syystä. Mutta Rautatieaseman kanssa on käsittääkseni ymmärretty, että puupaalut kestävät, kun kosteus pidetään hallinnassa. Ja se systeemi tehtiin jo rakennettaessa parkkiluola aseman ja Postitalon väliin.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Nykyään myös tietääkseni löytyy raksapuolelta tekniikkaa, jolla tuollaiset perustukset savimaasta saadaan vaihdettua ilman poskettomia kustannuksia. Voihan olla, että tulee tarve laajentaa keskustan kauppapaikkoja kerros maan alle. Rautatieaseman alapuolella olisi luonnollinen paikka ja tulisi lyötyä kaksi kärpästä yhdellä iskulla.

Tukholman keskusrautatieasema on pystytetty hyvin samantapaiseen maaperään Klara Sjön rannalle, osittain täyttömaalle, ja myös puuperustuksien varaan. Pohjavesi on tunhonnut perustuksia, jotka ovat lähteneet lahoamaan. Viimeisen reilun kymmenen vuoden ajan on tehty mittauksia ja huomattiin aseman vajoavan noin millimetrin vuodessa. Uudet teräsperustukset on upotettu maahan peruskallioon saakka. Tällä hetkellä on käynnissä alakerran rakentaminen maasta tyhjennettyyn tilaan. Tämä alakerta piti muistaakseni toteuttaa jo Tunnelbanan kanssa samoihin aikoihin 50-luvulla, mutta jäi pelkäksi käytäväksi Tunnelbanasta aseman keskivaiheille kustannusten kohotessa pilviin ja aikataulun venyessä vuosilla. Nyt aseman alakertaan on tulossa isot tilat kaupoille.

En jaksa nyt hakea varmaa tietoa netistä, mutta muistaakseni aikoinaan arveltiin perustusten uusimisen maksavan 73 miljoonaa kruunua.

----------


## Kantokoski

Keskustan rautatieaseman perustuksiin lasketaan joka vuosi miljoonia litroja Päijänteen vettä, jotta perustukset eivät pääse kuivumaan ja lahoamaan. Ei se ole pidemmän päälle järkevää tuokaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> Keskustan rautatieaseman perustuksiin lasketaan joka vuosi miljoonia litroja Päijänteen vettä, jotta perustukset eivät pääse kuivumaan ja lahoamaan. Ei se ole pidemmän päälle järkevää tuokaan.


Mikähän on lähde väitteelle?

----------


## tlajunen

> Mikähän on lähde väitteelle?


Tässä viimeisimmän puupaalukastelun kuvasatoa: http://multinews.kauppalehti.fi/mult...00_490x300.jpg

----------


## Kantokoski

90-luvun puolivälin ja 2000-luvun puolivälin aikana maahan laskettiin noin 6 miljoonaa litraa puhdasta kraanavettä. Musiikkitalon ja nyt käynnissä olevien Töölönlahden rakennustyömaiden aiheuttamasta pohjavesien liikkeistä ei minulla ole tietoa. Oletettavasti kuitenkin puhutaan taas miljoonista litroista joilla pohjavettä on paikattu.. Bakteerien takia esim. viemärivettä ei voi laskea perustuksiin. Tarkempia tietoja Päijänteen veden tuhlaamisesta saa erittäin nihkeästi Rakennusvirastosta, sillä veden tuhlaus ei ole halpaa. Kannattaa kuitenkin kysellä Rakennusvirastosta. Itseä ei niin paljoa kiinnosta että nyt jaksaisin selvittää.

----------


## Piirka

> 90-luvun puolivälin ja 2000-luvun puolivälin aikana maahan laskettiin noin 6 miljoonaa litraa puhdasta kraanavettä.


Ei nyt aivan miljoonia litroja vuosittain. 600 vuosikuutioa ei kustanna mielettömiä summia. Viime vuoden taksan mukaan 1590  (+ mahd. kuukausimaksut). Joku neropatti keksii vielä, että vuodessa palaa aivan liian vähän fyrkkaa ja alkaa suunnittelemaan paalutusremppaa. 10 miljoonaa  ei taida riittää...

----------


## Kantokoski

> Virastopäällikko Mikko Aho. Hän on vastuussa siitä, mitä KSV:ssä puuhastellaan.


KSV:sta puheen ollen, KSV:n liikennesuunnitteluosaston ja liikennejärjestelmätoimiston toimistopäällikön Matti Kivelän mukaan vuonna 2050 metrolinjasto näyttää seuraavalta:



Itse kyllä ottaisin "toisen metrolinjan" mahdollisesti pikaratikkakevytmetro vaihtoehdolla, mieluummin kuin noin monta linjaa. Mielestäni alkuperäinen kahden metrolinjan (+ympyrälinja) suunnitelma on riittävä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:36 ----------




> Ei nyt aivan miljoonia litroja vuosittain. 600 vuosikuutioa ei kustanna mielettömiä summia. Viime vuoden taksan mukaan 1590  (+ mahd. kuukausimaksut). Joku neropatti keksii vielä, että vuodessa palaa aivan liian vähän fyrkkaa ja alkaa suunnittelemaan paalutusremppaa. 10 miljoonaa  ei taida riittää...


Hä? Siis eikö muka Sokoksen tunnelin rakentamisen jälkeen ja Sanomatalon rakentamisen tienoilla maahan kaadettu extra 5000 kuutiota eli 5 milj. litraa? Rakentamisen aiheuttaman pohjavesien liikkeiden takia..

Mikä tilanne on nyt kun koko Töölönlahti on työmaata?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tarkempia tietoja Päijänteen veden tuhlaamisesta saa erittäin nihkeästi Rakennusvirastosta, sillä veden tuhlaus ei ole halpaa.


Tuhlausta? Päijänteestähän laskee vettä joka tapauksessa juuri sen verran kuin sinne sadevettä kertyy. Ja Kymijoen vesistön vesi ei ihan heti lopu. Miljoona litraa tarkoittaa tuhat kuutiota, eli neljä sekuntia Päijänteen virtausta, joka on 240 kuutiota sekunnissa.

Päijännetunnelin kapasiteetti (jota rajoittaa vain lupaehdot) sitten on 13 kuutiometriä sekunnissa eli 400 miljoonaa kuutiota vuodessa. Nykyinen käyttö on neljäsosa tuosta. Jos oletetaan, että "miljoonia litroja" tarkoittaisi vaikkapa 5000 kuutiota, tarkoittaa se, että tätä täysin puhdistamatonta ja lämmittämätöntä vettä "tuhlataan" jopa 0,0012 % Päijännetunnelin kapasiteetista. Mistä syntyy tuon juoksutuksen kustannus siis? En nyt ainakaan heti keksi, miksi se vesi pitäisi ensin puhdistaa juomavedeksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:04 ----------




> KSV:sta puheen ollen, KSV:n liikennesuunnitteluosaston ja liikennejärjestelmätoimiston toimistopäällikön Matti Kivelän mukaan vuonna 2050 metrolinjasto näyttää seuraavalta:


Tästä oli jälleen kunnollinen lähdeviittaus unohtunut, joten kerrottakoon se muillekin: näitä verkkoja Kivelä esitteli Laiturin yleiskaavan liikenneillassa, ja Kivelän show löytyy täältä: http://www.yleiskaava.fi/wp-content/...ela_040213.pdf

Huomioitakoon, että esityksen otsikkona on "Liikenneverkoissa riittää vaihtoehtoja", ja se kiteyttää myös Kivelän esityksen aika hyvin. Ja syväkurkkuni myös ovat inside scoopina asian esittäneet, että Kivelä kyllä tapaa piirrellä ties minkälaisia liikenneverkkoja, mutta että hän ajattelee asiaa vain liikenneverkkojen näkökulmasta. Ja onhan se kiva erilaisia metroverkkoja varmaan piirrellä ja sitten laskea niille kuormituksia. Tuotakin tarvitaan, mutta Kivelä ei ole ratkaisevassa asemassa ennustamaan, minkälainen verkko lopulta toteutuu, koska liikenneverkko riippuu siitä, mihin kaavoitetaan, eikä toisin päin.

Kalvosta nro 6 kukin päätelköön, kuinka todennäköisenä näiden toteutumista pitää.

----------


## Compact

> Ateneumille on rakennettu uudet perustukset samasta syystä. Mutta Rautatieaseman kanssa on käsittääkseni ymmärretty, että puupaalut kestävät, kun kosteus pidetään hallinnassa. Ja se systeemi tehtiin jo rakennettaessa parkkiluola aseman ja Postitalon väliin.


Myös Kansallisteatteri kaivettiin viimeisessä remontissa pohjasta auki ja se sai uudet perustukset.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:57 ----------




> 90-luvun puolivälin ja 2000-luvun puolivälin aikana maahan laskettiin noin 6 miljoonaa litraa puhdasta kraanavettä. Musiikkitalon ja nyt käynnissä olevien Töölönlahden rakennustyömaiden aiheuttamasta pohjavesien liikkeistä ei minulla ole tietoa. Oletettavasti kuitenkin puhutaan taas miljoonista litroista joilla pohjavettä on paikattu.. Bakteerien takia esim. viemärivettä ei voi laskea perustuksiin. Tarkempia tietoja Päijänteen veden tuhlaamisesta saa erittäin nihkeästi Rakennusvirastosta, sillä veden tuhlaus ei ole halpaa. Kannattaa kuitenkin kysellä Rakennusvirastosta. Itseä ei niin paljoa kiinnosta että nyt jaksaisin selvittää.


No jos nuo luvut muuten pitävät paikkaansa, niin olkoon. Mutta se, että Rautatieaseman savipohjan kosteus pidettiin noina vuosina ns. luonnonmukaisessa tilassa veden pumppaamisella, johtui yksinkertaisesti siitä, että lähistöllä oli valtavia rakennustyömaita ja maat kaivettu peruskallioon saakka ilmoille. Ilman tuota tilapäistä pumppaamista, kun vesi tahtoo muuten etsiytyä noihin tehtyihin tilapäisiin kaivantoihin aseman mehevästä maasta karkuun, niin siksi sitä pumppaamista tehtiin. Ja laskun maksoivat toki ne rakentajat, jotka olivat syypäitä tuohon. Nyt kun kaikki kaivannot on ummessa, pohjavesi pysyy vallan hyvin aseman perustusten alla, eikä pumppaamista liene tapahtumassa, jos tästä asiasta, jonka asiantuntija en muuten ole, jotain ymmärrän.

----------


## Kantokoski

Mielestäni on asiallista kysyä, ja aionkin olla valtuutettuihin yhteydessä tästä asiasta, että miksi entiselle sairaalavaraukselle Laaksossa ei ole jo rakennettu joko sairaalaa tai asuntoja? Ilmeisesti sairaalle ei ole enää tilantarvetta, joten entisen siaraalavarauksen voisi käyttää asuntotuotantoon. Sehän ei ole koskaan ollut keskustapuiston osa, kuten ei myöskään Haltialan pellot.

Kyseinen alue Laaksossa on erittäin huonokuntoista ryteikköä ja kalliota, joka sijoittuu entisten keuhkotauti- ja kulkutautisairaaloiden takamaaksi. Nykyisin muun muassa Auroran hullujen huoneen takamaa. Ja siellä takamaalla aikojen kuluessa ja vielä tänäkin päivänä sairaaloista karanneet tai vapautetut potilaat vaeltavat ryteikössä ja harrastavat homoseksiä. Kaupunkilaiset välttelevät tuota aluetta. Ihmiset ovat kertoneet joutuneensa itsensäpaljastelijoiden väijymiksi.

On aika saattaa alue arvokkaampaan asuun, ja kaavoittaa alue asunnoille, nykyisen tehottoman käytön tilalle.

----------


## kolmebee

> Nykyisin muun muassa Auroran hullujen huoneen takamaa. Ja siellä takamaalla aikojen kuluessa ja vielä tänäkin päivänä sairaaloista karanneet tai vapautetut potilaat vaeltavat ryteikössä ja harrastavat homoseksiä. Kaupunkilaiset välttelevät tuota aluetta. Ihmiset ovat kertoneet joutuneensa itsensäpaljastelijoiden väijymiksi.


Enpä ole vuosiin kirjoitellut tänne, mutta sivusta olen seurannut. Viime aikoina lainaamani nimimerkin taholta mennyt varsin "viihdyttäväksi" tämä foorumi, mutta yllä oleva ylittää hyvän maun rajat niin että paukkuu. 

Muutenkin ikävää, että asiakeskustelua trollaillaan yksipuolisella fantasioinnilla (joka tietenkin on harrastajan oikeus ja ihan hauskaa ajatusleikkiä sekin), josta ei voi edes keskustella, ilman että kysymyksiä väistellään, aletaan nimittelemään ja toistetaan, toistetaan, toistetaan ad infinitum omia juttuja. Se ei ole keskustelua, se on trollausta.

Toivottavasti Sebastian "Renne" Kantokoski pysyy tällä erää ulkona pysyvästi.

----------


## Knightrider

HS:Mechelininkadun täysremontti sai lautakunnan siunauksen 
 "Asukkaat saavat korvaavat parkkipaikat lähialueiden puistoista." Miten tälläinen voi mennä läpi? Keskustassako liikaa puistoaluetta? Eikös Töölöön voitaisi tehdä parkkihalleja yksityisellä rahalla? Pysäköintitilaahan jää vaikka kuinka katujen varsille ja rannalle Töölössä, vaikka Mechelininkadulta ne katoavatkin. Myös yleistä pysäköintialuetta voidaan muuttaa asukaspysäköinniksi tarvittaessa, sitä on mielestäni liikaa, kun satunnaiskävijä voi ilmaiseksi pysäköidä autonsa varsin helposti pitkäksikin aikaa.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> "Asukkaat saavat korvaavat parkkipaikat lähialueiden puistoista." Miten tälläinen voi mennä läpi? Keskustassako liikaa puistoaluetta? Eikös Töölöön voitaisi tehdä parkkihalleja yksityisellä rahalla? Pysäköintitilaahan jää vaikka kuinka katujen varsille ja rannalle Töölössä, vaikka Mechelininkadulta ne katoavatkin. Myös yleistä pysäköintialuetta voidaan muuttaa asukaspysäköinniksi tarvittaessa, sitä on mielestäni liikaa, kun satunnaiskävijä voi ilmaiseksi pysäköidä autonsa varsin helposti pitkäksikin aikaa.


Aina ei kuitenkaan kannata uskoa mitä lehdissä kirjoitetaan. Lautakunnan marraskuisen kokouksen esityksestä löytyy oikea tieto miten korvaavat parkkipaikat järjestetään, ei puistoon vaan lähialueen nykyisiltä parkkipaikoilta (ihan kuten esität) ja ajoharjoitteluun käytetyltä kentältä:



> Korvaavat asukaspysäköintipaikat järjestyvät Hietaniemen alueelta, missä on mahdollista laajentaa Etu-Töölön asukaspysäköintivyöhykettä F länteen päin. Tämä toteutetaan muuttamalla yhteensä noin 300 rajoittamatonta pysäköintipaikkaa ja hautausmaan asiointipysäköintipaikkaa asukaspysäköintipaikoiksi tai maksullisiksi paikoiksi. Lisäksi Hiekkarannantien varressa oleva kenttä voidaan sitä hallinnoivan liikuntaviraston puolesta ottaa kokonaan ympärivuotiseen pysäköintikäyttöön. Kentällä on nykyisin yhden autokoulun ajoharjoittelutoimintaa, jonka täytyy tällöin siirtyä muualle. Kentälle mahtuu noin 170 pysäköintipaikkaa.

----------


## j-lu

Taloussanomat: Tätä pidemmälle ei kannata lähteä töihin

Tämä artikkeli alleviivaa sitä tosiasiaa, että Helsingin kaupunki- ja liikennejärjestelmäsuunnittelussa tehtiin 60- ja 70-luvuilla massiivinen virhe, jonka kansantaloudelliset vaikutukset näkyvät pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Yhä edelleen kaavoitus (eli rakentamisen säätely) tuottaa vuosittain lisää massiivista hyvinvointitappiota. Kuinka kalliiksi pitää asumisen tulla, kuinka vaikeaksi liikkumisen pk-seudulla käydä, että tämä typeryys loppuu?

Kuka laskisi, paljonko autopaikka-, perheasunto-, räystäskorkeus- ynnä muut normit hajauttavat yhdyskuntarakennetta ja miten paljon se maksaa, ei vain pidempinä matkoina, mutta työmarkkinoiden huonompana toimivuutena? Ravistan hihasta, että kyse on kaksinumeroisesta prosenttiluvusta bruttokansantuotteen osalta.

----------


## j-lu

Olli Rehn Hesarissa: Helsinki roikottaa asuntorakentamiseen hyvin kelpaavaa tilaa epätarkoituksenmukaisessa käytössä

Tarvittiin maalaisliittolainen poliitikko sanomaan, että Herttoniemen peltihallikylä ei edes naurata. 

Stadilaista hävettää.

----------


## j-lu

Havaintoja huonosta suunnittelusta ja huonojen suunnitelmien korjailusta.

Satamaradankadun ja Teollisuuskadun välissä olevalle S-keskuksen parkkihallin sisäänkäynnille duunataan parhaillaan kaiteita. Ilmeisesti siksi, että kävelyreitti Flemarilta Vallilan postin suuntaan on oikaissut tuosta rampin edestä, eikä mennyt suunnittelijan piirtämiä jalkakäytäviä pitkin (koska ne kiertävät).

Tuosta voi vetää pari johtopäätöstä täkäläisistä käytännöistä.

- Auton ajoradat voi aidata, että autojen kulku on häiriötöntä. (Vrt. raitiovaunu)
- Matka-aikahyötyjä voi laskea ilmeisesti vain moottoriajoneuvoille, sillä jalankulkijoita kulkee tuosta kohtaa useampikertainen määrä autoihin nähden ja heistä jokainen kärsii aidasta kymmenisen sekuntia kun vastaavasti ehkä joka kymmenes autoilija voittaa viisi (eli sen, mitä kestää odottaa jalankulkijan ajoradan ylitystä.)

S-keskuksen autoilevat työntekijät ovat ilmeisesti veronmaksajina parasta a-luokkaa, kun heidän vuokseen Vallilan-Alppiharjun asukkaita kyykytetään jälleen.

----------


## petteri

> - Matka-aikahyötyjä voi laskea ilmeisesti vain moottoriajoneuvoille, sillä jalankulkijoita kulkee tuosta kohtaa useampikertainen määrä autoihin nähden ja heistä jokainen kärsii aidasta kymmenisen sekuntia kun vastaavasti ehkä joka kymmenes autoilija voittaa viisi (eli sen, mitä kestää odottaa jalankulkijan ajoradan ylitystä.)


Vähän epäilen, että autoilijoita liiikkuu tuossa kohdassa reilusti jalankulkijoita enemmän. Teollisuuskadulla liikkuu sentään arkivuorokaudessa noin 23000 ajoneuvoa, joka tarkoittanee ehkä 50000-60000 henkeä päivässä bussit huomioiden.  Vaikka siitä olen samaa mieltä, että Teollisuuskadun ylittäminen on tuossa kohdassa jalankulkijoille aika ikävää.

----------


## Etika

> Vähän epäilen, että autoilijoita liiikkuu tuossa kohdassa reilusti jalankulkijoita enemmän. Teollisuuskadulla liikkuu sentään arkivuorokaudessa noin 23000 ajoneuvoa.  Vaikka siitä olen samaa mieltä, että Teollisuuskadun ylittäminen on tuossa kohdassa jalankulkijoille aika ikävää.


Eivät nuo aidat vaikuta mitenkään Teollisuuskadulla kulkeviin autoihin, se jalankulkuliikenne suuntautuu yhä kohti liikennevaloillista suojatietä, vain kiertäen viereisen kevyen liikenteen väylän kautta. Ainoat autot, joita tuo "auttaa" ovat tuonne parkkihalliin ajavat/sieltä tulevat autot. Siksi tuo onkin niin hölmöä.

Muutenkin tuo osoittaa kuinka vähän erityisesti jalankulkun preferenssejä otetaan huomioon. Yleensä se laitetaan kulkemaan sieltä, minne mahtuu kun kaikki muut elementit ovat laitettu kohdalleen vaikka juuri jalankulussa ihmisillä on vahvin preferenssi käyttää suorinta tietä. Tuloksena saadaan sitten tällaisia suorituksia:

----------


## kuukanko

> S-keskuksen autoilevat työntekijät ovat ilmeisesti veronmaksajina parasta a-luokkaa, kun heidän vuokseen Vallilan-Alppiharjun asukkaita kyykytetään jälleen.


Isojen työnantajien yhteisöverojen perässä kunnat ovat valmiita tekemään melkein mitä vaan, mitä yritykset niiltä vaativat. Tämä mainittu Ässäkeskus on siitä hyvä esimerkki, siinähän Helsinki luisti pysäköintinormistaan estääkseen keskuksen karkaamisen Vantaalle. Isojen työnantajien asiat ovat vieläpä niin tärkeitä, että ne saavat usein kuntien keskeisten päätöksentekijöiden huomion ja he usein katsovat, että asiat todella tapahtuvat - toisin kuin esim. joukkoliikenteessä ja kaupunkisuunnittelussa, joissa kauniita sanoja on hyvin paljon tekoihin verrattuna.

----------


## j-lu

Sinisellä kulkureitti (joka näkyy myös selvästi satelliittikuvissa tallottuna kasvillisuutena), punaisella parhaillaan rakennettavat aidat.

Perimmäinen ongelmahan on se, että parkkihallin sisäänkäynti on väärässä paikassa ja väärässä asennossa. Luultavasti siksi, ettei lupia myönnettäessä ole ajateltu edes kymmenen vuoden päähän ja luvan hakija on halunnut päästä halvalla. Pääsi käymään niin, että ramppi vie kohtuuttomasti tilaa ja luo suurehkon estevaikutuksen vaatimattomaan tehtäväänsä nähden: olla parkkihallin sisäänkäynti. 

Tuollaisen 70 x 15 m kaistaleen kiertäminen olisi aivan luonnollista, jos siinä olisi kiinteistö. Mahtuisi hyvän kokoinen toimistotalo. Tuhat neliötä per kerros.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Muutenkin tuo osoittaa kuinka vähän erityisesti jalankulkun preferenssejä otetaan huomioon. Yleensä se laitetaan kulkemaan sieltä, minne mahtuu kun kaikki muut elementit ovat laitettu kohdalleen vaikka juuri jalankulussa ihmisillä on vahvin preferenssi käyttää suorinta tietä. Tuloksena saadaan sitten tällaisia suorituksia:


Tuo jalankulku Piispansillalta alas pysäkille on kyllä sössitty harvinaisen lahjakkaasti. Kuvan vihreäkin nuoli koukkaa hyvän matkaa, ja esteetön kulku on vielä pitkästi punaistakin nuolta pidempi. Sillalta olisi voinut järjestää esteettömän kulun alas kuvaajan oikealta puolelta, mutta eihän se nyt käynyt kun siinä varaudutaan tulevaisuuden autoiluun.

----------


## j-lu

HS: Hämeentielle läpiajokielto ja pyöräkaistat

Autopuolue aloitti odotetusti itkun, ennen kuin suunnitelmaluonnosta on edes julkaistu. Itse en oikein tiedä, mitä Hämeentiestä ajatella. Mielestäni Hämeentien suurin ongelma on bussiralli, ei autoilu. Ymmärtääkseni pitkään kadulle pyöräväyliä vaatineet fillariaktiivitkin ovat tätä mieltä, eli että autot eivät pelota vaan ahdas katu ja isot bussit. Ja kun toisaalta Hämeentietä pääsee sekä raitiovaunulla että hyvän matkaa metrolla, niin miksi tälle ensisijaiselle ongelmalle ei tehdä mitään? Bussit voisi katkaista Velodromille ja Kumpulanlaaksoon. Pakkovaihto raitiovaunuun, raitiovaunulle nollaviiveet ja osa pysäkeistä pois. Bussit heivaamalla Hämeenkadulle saisi pyöräkaistat, puurivit ja kadunvarsipysäköinnin.

Toisekseen läpiajokielto on yhtä tyhjän kanssa, kun sitä ei kuitenkaan valvota. Hämeentien käyttöä läpiajoon voisi helposti ehkäistä ja sitä myötä liikennemääriä pudottaa, kun poistettaisiin Pitkältäsillalta pari kaistaa. 

Alustavasti näyttää vähän siltä, että on suunniteltu sellaista, minkä ei ole tarkoituskaan mennä läpi.

----------


## hylje

Hämeentieltä otetaan yksi autokaista suuntaansa pois, ja tilalle pyörätie. Yksinkertaista ja suoraviivaista.

Kyllä sieltä voi linja-autotkin viedä pois, mutta koko itäisen kaupunkiseudun bussilinjaston muuttaminen on vähän isompi savotta kuin vain kertoa autoilijoille, että menkää tuota toista reittiä nyt. Läpiajoa voi ehkäistä ihan vaan mitoittamalla liikennevalot pysäkeillä pysähtyvien bussien ja ratikoiden mukaan. Voi ne bussit viedä pois myöhemminkin.

----------


## petteri

> Hämeentieltä otetaan yksi autokaista suuntaansa pois, ja tilalle pyörätie. Yksinkertaista ja suoraviivaista.


Toki tämäkin ehdotus on hyvin selkeästi nykyisen kaupunkisuunnittelutrendin mukainen, jossa kävelyn ja pyöräilyn prioriteettia nostetaan sekä muutenkin katuympäristöjä muutetaan viihtyisämmiksi ja hitaammiksi. Vaikka uutta on se, että nyt bussikaista ehdotetaan korvattavan pyöräkaistalla huippuvilkkaalla joukkoliikennereitillä. Aikaisemmin kaupunkisuunnittelussa pintajoukkoliikennettä on usein edistetty muun liikenteen kustannuksella ainakin pahimmissa paikoissa, mutta se taitaa olla jo historiaa. 

Hämeentien pyörätie-ehdotuksen lopputuloksena bussipysäkkien kapasiteetti, joka on nykyäänkin todella tiukilla, todennäköisesti laskisi merkittävästi, kun pysäkeiltä lähtevät eivät enää pääsisi yhtä helposti omalle kaistalle väistellessään pyöräilijöitä, busseja, jakeluautoja ja sitä osaa henkilöautoliikenteestä, jolle ei ole mitään vaihtoehtoista reittiä. Lopputuloksena pintajoukkoliikenne taas hidastuisi. Olen myös aidosti huolissani siitä pääsisikö tuollaisen uudistuksen jälkeen nykyinen bussiarmada edes läpi Kurvista vai jouduttaisiinko Hämeentien bussilinjoja vähentämään ihan puhtaasti bussireitin kapasiteetin loppumisen vuoksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hämeentieltä otetaan yksi autokaista suuntaansa pois, ja tilalle pyörätie. Yksinkertaista ja suoraviivaista.


Varmaan (toivottavasti) siellä on myös raitiovaunukaista ja -pysäkit katsottu uudelleen. Enkä yllättyisi siitä, että suunnittelijat sijoittavat kadulle muutaman puurivin, sehän on ollut tapana.

----------


## j-lu

> Olen myös aidosti huolissani siitä pääsisikö tuollaisen uudistuksen jälkeen nykyinen bussiarmada edes läpi Kurvista vai joudutaisiinko Hämeentien bussilinjoja vähentämään ihan puhtaasti bussireitin kapasiteetin loppumisen vuoksi.


Ei kannata olla huolissaan, kyse on mahdollisuudesta.

En näe mitään estettä sille, etteikö Hämeentie voisi olla Hesarin tai Bulevardin kaltainen liikekatu, mutta se vaatisi bussien heivaamista. Nykyisellään Hämeentielle on aika vaikea kuvitella terasseja tai kahviloita.

----------


## Bellatrix

Entäpä jos siirretäänkin bussireitit Sörnäisten Rantatielle? Onnistuu hyvin Lautatarhankadun ja Pääskylänkadun kautta jos kaistajärjestelyjä ja liikennevaloja rukataan hieman. Tällöin bussit eivät enää pelottelisi pyöräilijöitä ja yhteys keskustaan säilyy. Hämeentien alueelle menijät voivat sitten vaihtaa raitiovaunuun. Samalla saadaan nykyinen bussikaista pyöräkaistaksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Entäpä jos siirretäänkin bussireitit Sörnäisten Rantatielle? Onnistuu hyvin Lautatarhankadun ja Pääskylänkadun kautta jos kaistajärjestelyjä ja liikennevaloja rukataan hieman. Tällöin bussit eivät enää pelottelisi pyöräilijöitä ja yhteys keskustaan säilyy. Hämeentien alueelle menijät voivat sitten vaihtaa raitiovaunuun. Samalla saadaan nykyinen bussikaista pyöräkaistaksi.


Se voisi hidastaa (ratikka)liikennettä aika lailla, kun ne bussiarmaadat katkaisisivat Hämeentien liikenteen kahdesti, ensin Lautatarhankadulla ja sitten Hakaniemenrannassa/Siltavuorenrannassa.

----------


## hylje

> Hämeentien pyörätie-ehdotuksen lopputuloksena bussipysäkkien kapasiteetti, joka on nykyäänkin todella tiukilla, todennäköisesti laskisi merkittävästi, kun pysäkeiltä lähtevät eivät enää pääsisi yhtä helposti omalle kaistalle väistellessään pyöräilijöitä, busseja, jakeluautoja ja sitä osaa henkilöautoliikenteestä, jolle ei ole mitään vaihtoehtoista reittiä. Lopputuloksena pintajoukkoliikenne taas hidastuisi.





> Varmaan (toivottavasti) siellä on myös raitiovaunukaista ja -pysäkit katsottu uudelleen. Enkä yllättyisi siitä, että suunnittelijat sijoittavat kadulle muutaman puurivin, sehän on ollut tapana.


Odotetaan nyt että ne suunnitelmaluonnokset edes julkaistaan.

Joukkoliikennekadun voi toteuttaa kovin monella tavalla, jotka vaikuttavat eri liikennemuotojen toimivuuteen monipuolisesti. Liikenteen hidastuminen on suunnitelmaakin laajempi kysymys, jossa katsotaan kuinka paljon muu liikenne oikeasti vähenee ja kuinka paljon liikenne sujuvoituu kaistamäärän vähentyessä.

Bussien määrää kannattaisi joka tapauksessa karsia ja optimoida matkustajamääriä per vuoro. Mutta sen ei tarvitse liittyä mihinkään katuremonttiin.

----------


## antti

Tällaiseksi se menee kun vihreitä pääsee valtuustoon. Pyöräilijät voivat ihan hyvin ajaa Sörnäisten Rantatietä tai Porthaninkatua, eikä pitää itseään yli-ihmisinä. Muutenkin pyöräilijät voisivat itsekin noudattaa liikennesääntöjä muulloinkin kun se itselle sopii. Ei tarvitse kovin pitää aikaa liikkua keskustassa kun näkee jonkun ajavan jalkakäytävällä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muutenkin pyöräilijät voisivat itsekin noudattaa liikennesääntöjä muulloinkin kun se itselle sopii.


Tämä on hyvin suuri ongelma. Luulenpa, että melkein jokainen helsinkiläinen jakaa tuon huomiosi.

Tukholmankadun onnettomuus johti erikoisella tavalla jonkinlaisen kyllästymispisteen saavuttamiseen muiden tienkäyttäjien kohdalla. Oikeastaan ihan riippumatta siitä, mitä tuossa onnettomuudessa tarkalleen tapahtui, olivat asiaa koskevien uutisten kommenttipalstat täynnä vihaisia kirjoituksia sääntöjä rikkovista pyöräilijöistä. Tuli sellainen fiilis, että monet padot murtuivat yhtä aikaa. Eilen luin kuusikymppisestä naisesta, joka oli oikein voimalla tönäissyt kumoon, ajoradalle, jalkakäytäväpyöräilijän.

Kaupungin linja taitaa olla se, että rakentamalla fillareille sopivaa liikenneympäristöä aletaan sääntöjäkin noudattaa paremmin. Pitää varmasti osittain paikkansa, mutta esimerkiksi liikennevalojen noudattamisen osalta meno on melkoisen villiä, eikä pyöräkaista siihen taida auttaa.

----------


## j-lu

> Tämä on hyvin suuri ongelma. Luulenpa, että melkein jokainen helsinkiläinen jakaa tuon huomiosi.


Ongelma on lähinnä suomalaisten (autoilijoiden) pikkusieluisuus. Ahdistutaan ihan suunnattomasti siitä, että joku toinen ei noudata sääntöjä. Sillä ei ole mitään väliä, ettei kevyen liikenteen punaisia päin ajamisesta/kävelemisestä ole vaaraa tai haittaa yhtään kenellekään. Oleellista on, että yhteiskuntarauha järkkyy moisesta sääntöjä halveksuvasta käytöksestä ja poliisin pitäisi pidättää kaikki fillariterroristit sekä keskellä yötä tyhjiä teitä punaisilla ylittävät koiranulkoiluttajat. edit: ja koirat myös.

USA:n itärannikon suurkaupungeissa jalankulkija voi ylittää tien mistä lystää ja aika useasti autoilijoista kukaan ei viitsi edes töötätä. Fillareilla voi ajaa miten haluaa, itsensä siinä korkeintaan vaarantaa. Suomessa autoilija ottaa oikeuden omiin käsiinsä ja alkaa "kouluttaa". 

Pientä, niin pientä.

----------


## sane

> Tukholmankadun onnettomuus johti erikoisella tavalla jonkinlaisen kyllästymispisteen saavuttamiseen muiden tienkäyttäjien kohdalla. Oikeastaan ihan riippumatta siitä, mitä tuossa onnettomuudessa tarkalleen tapahtui, olivat asiaa koskevien uutisten kommenttipalstat täynnä vihaisia kirjoituksia sääntöjä rikkovista pyöräilijöistä. Tuli sellainen fiilis, että monet padot murtuivat yhtä aikaa. Eilen luin kuusikymppisestä naisesta, joka oli oikein voimalla tönäissyt kumoon, ajoradalle, jalkakäytäväpyöräilijän.


Uutisten kommenttipalstat nyt ovat sellaisia avoviemäreitä, ettei niistä voi vetää minkäänlaisia johtopäätöksiä. Lueskelin vähän aikaa sitten jonkin uutisen kommentteja, jotka keskittyivät lähinnä pakolaistilanteeseen, hallituksen leikkauksiin ja vihervassareiden haukkumiseen, joilla nyt ei ollut mitään tekemistä itse uutisen kanssa.

Mutta kyllä tuo Tukholmankadun "onnettomuus", kuten myös Mechelininkadun onnettomuus ja vastaava Tampereella herättivät aiheesta paljon keskustelua suomalaisesta liikennekäyttäytymisestä myös kommenttipalstojen ulkopuolella. Suurin ongelma Helsingissä pyöräilyn osalta on huono infra ja osan autoilijoista asenteista johtuva pelko ajaa autotiellä: Kun pyörätietä ei ole ja autotiellä pelkää joutuvansa koulutetuksia, on helppo sortua ajamaan jalkakäytävällä ainakin lyhyt pätkä.

Mitä tulee Hämeentien pyöräkaistoihin, niin onhan se jo aikakin. Ei tuo nyt erityisen tärkeä läpiajokatu nytkään ole, ja bussit sieltä pitäisi saada suurimmilta osin pois jolloin yhteinen kaista busseille ja autoille ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma.

----------


## samulih

> Tällaiseksi se menee kun vihreitä pääsee valtuustoon. Pyöräilijät voivat ihan hyvin ajaa Sörnäisten Rantatietä tai Porthaninkatua, eikä pitää itseään yli-ihmisinä. Muutenkin pyöräilijät voisivat itsekin noudattaa liikennesääntöjä muulloinkin kun se itselle sopii. Ei tarvitse kovin pitää aikaa liikkua keskustassa kun näkee jonkun ajavan jalkakäytävällä.


Eikö samlla logiikalla pitäisi autojen kiertää Tallinan kautta? Ei kai se olisi yhtään sen älyllisesti vähemmän vaativaa kommentointia?

Seison joka päivä Hämeentiellä samaan aikaan valoissa, joka kerta joku aina ajaa päin punaisia, eilen katsoin että on punainen ja kävelin alle, tuli kiire painaa jarrua Golffille, kaasutusprotestointi oli kovaa, viime viikolla ammattikuski h68 klo 8.50 painoi keltaisella kaasun pohjaan että ehtisi punaisilla seuraaviin valoihin mäen päälle seisomaan.... cheesus.....

Kaikki rikkoo sääntöjä, se että pyörä hölmöilee tappaa hänet, se että HBL H68 hölmöilee tappaa yleensä toisen ei idioottia

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kaupungin linja taitaa olla se, että rakentamalla fillareille sopivaa liikenneympäristöä aletaan sääntöjäkin noudattaa paremmin. Pitää varmasti osittain paikkansa, mutta esimerkiksi liikennevalojen noudattamisen osalta meno on melkoisen villiä, eikä pyöräkaista siihen taida auttaa.


Sopivan liikenneympäristön rakentaminen ei ehkä itsessään vielä auta, mutta sen sijaan se on välttämätön ensimmäinen edellytys sille, että liikennekäyttäyminen edes voisi parantua. Sillä on aika turha toivoa, että fillarit ajelisivat sääntöjen mukaan ennen kuin se käy järkevästi päinsä. Ilmiö näkyy myös niin, että sääntöjä kunniottavat jättävät kokonaan pyöräilemättä, jos se sääntöjen mukaan meneminen on liian hankalaa tai vaarallisen oloista. Itselleni esimerkiksi ei tulisi edes mieleen lähteä pyöräilemään Helsingin keskustassa.

----------


## j-lu

> Uutisten kommenttipalstat nyt ovat sellaisia avoviemäreitä, ettei niistä voi vetää minkäänlaisia johtopäätöksiä.


Ehkä ei, mutta kyllähän tuo autoilijoiden itku pyöräilijöiden sääntöjen noudattamisesta on ihan yleinen ilmiö ja yllättävän täysipäiset ihmisetkin siihen sortuvat. Omasta ystäväpiiristä olen huomannut. En tiedä, minkälainen osuus autokoulujen opetuksesta on nykyään varsinaista asennekasvatusta, mutta sikäli kun suomalaisesta liikennekulttuurista voi mitään päätellä, niin liian pieni. Lähes Moskovan meininkihän tuolla kaduilla on, mitä tulee kevyen liikenteen huomioimiseen. Omasta autokoulusta muistan lähinnä sen, että jos ajaa ylinopeutta, niin kuolee. Toisin sanoen aika monta kuvaa erilaisisa kaahailuonnettomuuksista tuli nähtyä. En muista, että olisi edes mainittu auton olevan puolitoistatonnia painava kone, jolla on helppoa tappaa jalankulkija huolimattomuuttaan.

Lisää asennekasvatusta ja verenpainelääkkeitä. Ne taitavat olla ainoat keinot suomalaisen liikennekulttuurin nostamiseen suosta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> En tiedä, minkälainen osuus autokoulujen opetuksesta on nykyään varsinaista asennekasvatusta, mutta sikäli kun suomalaisesta liikennekulttuurista voi mitään päätellä, niin liian pieni.


Yksi osa ongelmaa on, luulisin, myös toisenlainen asennekasvatus, jota annetaan jo esikouluikäisille: "Anna auton mennä ensin, ylitä tie vasta kun autoja ei näy!" Pikkuihmisten henkiinjäämisen kannalta tietysti hyödyllinen neuvo, mutta ei voine olla näkymättä viitisentoista vuotta myöhemmin autoilijoiden asenteissa.

----------


## sub

Meillä on myös tilaa jokaisen liikennemuodon tuijottaa vain omaan napaansa. Ei toimisi millään isoissa ja ruuhkaisissa kaupungeissa.

----------


## tkp

> En tiedä, minkälainen osuus autokoulujen opetuksesta on nykyään varsinaista asennekasvatusta, mutta sikäli kun suomalaisesta liikennekulttuurista voi mitään päätellä, niin liian pieni. 
> 
> Lisää asennekasvatusta ja verenpainelääkkeitä. Ne taitavat olla ainoat keinot suomalaisen liikennekulttuurin nostamiseen suosta.


Tästä oli erään autokouluopettajan kommentti että kun 18 vuotta on kuunneltu takapenkillä sitä iskän/äiskän "v*ttup*erkeles*atanaa" niin ei siinä kahden kuukauden autokoulu ehdi paljoa asenteisiin vaikuttaa....

----------


## sane

> Ehkä ei, mutta kyllähän tuo autoilijoiden itku pyöräilijöiden sääntöjen noudattamisesta on ihan yleinen ilmiö ja yllättävän täysipäiset ihmisetkin siihen sortuvat.


Juu, onhan tämäkin ihan totta, mutta aika kaukana ollaan "miltei kaikista helsinkiläisistä". Itsellä tuttavapiirissä sen verran vähän vannoutuneita autoilijoita, ettei omakohtaista kokemusta siitä kuinka yleinen ko asenne on. Muutamat maininneet etteivät tykkää kun fillarit jalkakäytävällä, muutama reikäpää fillaristi aikaansa vihaa pyöräilijöitä kohtaan, mutta eniten kuitenkin ollut puhetta suomalaisesta olemattomasta suojatiekulttuurista. Jarrutetaan vasta jos on pakko. Poikkeuksena ehkä eteläinen kantakaupunki, jossa liikenne muutenkin on enemmän tai vähemmän hallittua kaaosta: Fillarit ajaa yksisuuntaista väärään suuntaan (pitäisi sallia Albertinkadulla, vaikka leveyden kanssa saattaisikin paikka paikoin tulla haasteita, kivetetty Freda hyvin ikävä pyöräiltävä), kävelijät ylittää kadun mistä sattuu ja ajonopeudet hitaita. Harvempi tööttäilee vaikka joutuisi hieman hidastamaan.

----------


## SD202

> Tällaiseksi se menee kun vihreitä pääsee valtuustoon. Pyöräilijät voivat ihan hyvin ajaa Sörnäisten Rantatietä tai Porthaninkatua, eikä pitää itseään yli-ihmisinä. Muutenkin pyöräilijät voisivat itsekin noudattaa liikennesääntöjä muulloinkin kun se itselle sopii. Ei tarvitse kovin pitää aikaa liikkua keskustassa kun näkee jonkun ajavan jalkakäytävällä.


Ihmettelen itsekin niitä pyöräilijöitä, jotka ajelevat Helsingin keskustassa jalkakäytävillä. Helpoin tapa liikkua keskustassa on jättää polkupyörä esimerkiksi Helsingin aseman liepeillä oleville pysäköintipaikoille ja liikkua loppumatka jalan.

Oma työmatkani on lähinnä esikaupunkialueella. Reilun neljän kuukauden pyöräilykauteni aikana tuollakin pätkällä on päässyt nauttimaan kaupunkisuunnittelun kukkasista. Liikennesääntöjä rikkoen noista ongelmakohdista voisi päästä nopeammin ohitse, mutta ehkä minulla ei sittenkään ole ihan niin kiire. Isomman ajoneuvon kanssa ei kannata pitää omista oikeuksistaan kiinni. Äkkijarrutus kolmion takaa eteen tulevan, tai muuten väistämisvelvollisen auton takia saattaa jurppia hetken, mutta maksanee vaivan.
Etenkin kesäaikaan tapahtuvat tieverkoston kunnossapitotyöt tuovat nekin omat haasteensa. Esimerkkinä vantaalainen katu eilen iltapäivällä: asfaltointifirma päällystää uudelleen kevyen liikenteen väylää. Siispä käyttämään kadun toisella puolella olevaa kevyen liikenteen väylää. Siellä olikin saman asfaltointifirman kuorma-auto pysäköitynä. No, mahtui siitä sentään vielä ohitse.

Eivätkä kaikki pyöräilijät ole puhtaita pulmusia: Useimmiten olen huomannut, että kilpamallisen polkupyörän ajaminen tiukoissa pyöräilyvaatteissa heikentää muun liikenteen huomioonottamista ja liikennesääntöjen noudattamista.  :Wink:

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ihmettelen itsekin niitä pyöräilijöitä, jotka ajelevat Helsingin keskustassa jalkakäytävillä. Helpoin tapa liikkua keskustassa on jättää polkupyörä esimerkiksi Helsingin aseman liepeillä oleville pysäköintipaikoille ja liikkua loppumatka jalan.


Mä en nykyään enää ihmettele, kun havainnoi monen pyöräilijän käyttäytymistä muutenkin. Hyvä paikka havannoida epäloogista käyttäytymistä on esimerkiksi Sähkömiehentie Otaniemessä, jossa Maarintalon suunnasta tullessaan useimmat pyöräilijät ajavat ajoradalla, kuten tuossa kuuluukin. Sitten ehkä 50 metriä ennen kuvan taka-alalla näkyvää Otakaaren risteystä moni siirtyy tuonne kuvassa vasemmalla olevalle (niukin naukin näkyvällä) sulkuviivalla ajoradasta erotetulle jalkakäytävälle täysin järjen ja intuition vastaisesti. Ainoa selitys minkä keksin, on Otakaareen risteyksessä vasemmalla puolen oleva suojatie, jolle porukka vaistonvaraisesti suuntaa kulkunsa - "Kun ajorata pitää polkupyörällä ylittää suojatietä pitkin", niin kuin joku koulussa tai kotona on opettanut...

Meinaan kun ihan sama mihin suuntaan tuosta risteyksestä jatkat, niin rationaalisinta olisi pysyä ajoradalla. Tämän ja usemmasta muusta paikasta tehtyjen yksittäisten havaintojen perusteella musta ongelma on perimmiltään siinä, että ihmisten käyttäytymistä ei ylipäänsä voi olettaa rationaaliseksi. Tätä voisi kuitenkin edistää rationaalista käyttäytymistä tukevilla infraratkaisuilla sekä jo peruskoulusta lähtevällä liikennekasvatuksella.

Mutta sinä ja Antti vaikutatte missanneen yhden oleellisen pointin liikennejärjestelmän suhteen: Jos pyöräilystä halutaan ne hyödyt, joita siitä voidaan liikennejärjestelmänäkökulmasta saada, niin silloin sillä fillarilla on päästävä sujuvasti (ja turvallisesti) ovelta ovelle. Helsingin kantakaupunki on nimenomaan lyhyiden etäisyyksiensä takia parasta mahdollista ympäristöä edistää pyöräilyn kulkumuoto-osuutta.




> Etenkin kesäaikaan tapahtuvat tieverkoston kunnossapitotyöt tuovat nekin omat haasteensa. Esimerkkinä vantaalainen katu eilen iltapäivällä: asfaltointifirma päällystää uudelleen kevyen liikenteen väylää. Siispä käyttämään kadun toisella puolella olevaa kevyen liikenteen väylää. Siellä olikin saman asfaltointifirman kuorma-auto pysäköitynä. No, mahtui siitä sentään vielä ohitse.


Mun nähdäkseni tuossa tapauksessa sulle olisi ollut oikea ratkaisu jatkaa ajorataa pitkin sen asfalttityömaan ohitse. Ja samalla soittaa kaupungin pysäköinninvalvontaan ja pyytää heitä laputtamaan jalkakäytävälle pysäköity kuorma-auto. Se on sitten heidän asiansa tarkistaa tietojärjestelmistään, että onko tuo kuorma-auto luvallisesti pysäköity sinne vai ei...

----------


## 339-DF

> Odotetaan nyt että ne suunnitelmaluonnokset edes julkaistaan.


Eikös niiden pitänyt tulla alkuviikosta? Nyt on torstai, mutta ei vielä löydy.

----------


## antti

Hämeentien muuttaminen pyörätieksi pitäisi yhdistää keskustatunnelin rakentamiseen. Jos tahallaan vaikeutetaan joidenkin hörhöjen mieliksi autoliikennettä, niin jotain pitäisi saada tilallekin. 
Kaupunkisuunnitteluun liittyy myös Malmin lentokentän tuhoaminen mukamas jonkin tonttipulan takia. Kun ottaa käteensä Suurhelsingin kartan, niin ei ole kovin vaikeaa keksiä vastaavia tonttimaita. Vaikkapa Talin golfrata, sen siirtämisestä jonnekin Vihtiin on paljon pienempää kansanosaa koskeva. Tai Viikin pellot, kyllä yliopisto voi tehdä koepeltonsa muuallekin. Tai jos jatkaa metrorataa Mellunmäestä itään, niin siellä on maata vaikka millä mitalla. Tähän löytyy kymmeniä vaihtoehtoja kun yrittää etsiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hämeentien muuttaminen pyörätieksi pitäisi yhdistää keskustatunnelin rakentamiseen. Jos tahallaan vaikeutetaan joidenkin hörhöjen mieliksi autoliikennettä, niin jotain pitäisi saada tilallekin.


Keskustatunneli ei juurikaan palvelisi Hämeentien autoilua, joka ulottuu käytännössä Hakaniemeen ja Kaisaniemeen. Jos vaihteohtona olisi hakeutua Keskustatunneliin, jonne ei pääse Sörnäisistä, ja kiertää sitten Musiikkitalon liittymän ja ramppien kautta maanpinnalle ja ajaa takaisin päin, niin sitä ei tekisi kukaan. Eihän kukaan Sörnäisten rantatieltäkään ajaisi siellä olevaan keskustatunnelin ramppiin ja maan alle, jos on matkalla Hakaniemeen tai Kaisaniemeen.

Keskustatunnelin funktio on tarjota läpiajoyhteys Helsingin niemen puolelta toiselle. Tunneli ei vähennä maanpinnan tason liikennettä, koska sen kautta ei pääse kiinteistöjen sisäänkäynneille, jotka ovat katujen varsilla. Yksi tunneli ei ole kantakaupungin katuverkko maan alla.




> Kaupunkisuunnitteluun liittyy myös Malmin lentokentän tuhoaminen mukamas jonkin tonttipulan takia. Kun ottaa käteensä Suurhelsingin kartan, niin ei ole kovin vaikeaa keksiä vastaavia tonttimaita. Vaikkapa Talin golfrata...


Ei näitä järjestelyitä suunnitella siksi, että edettäisiin rationaalilla tavalla yleisen kokonaisuuden kannalta. Malmin lentokenttä on päätynyt joidenkin poliittiseksi intressiksi, josta on tullut arvovaltakysymys. Golf on vielä enemmän eliittiviihdettä kuin ilmailu Malmilla, joka palvelee sentään erinäisiä yhteiskunnan tarpeita myös, ei ainoastaan ajanvietettä kuten Talin golfkenttä. Itse kannatan monimuotoista kaupunkia, johon sopii ja jossa pitää olla tilaa niin pienilmailulle kuin golfillekin. Siitä huolimatta, että itseäni ei kiinnosta kumpikaan. Kotieläinten pito on minusta myös mukavaa kaupungissa nähtävyytenä siinä kuin villieläintarhakin, joskin jälkimmäiseen liitty herkästi eettisiä ongelmia. Maatalouden koetilan paikka ei ehkä ihan ole kaupungissa. Mutta jos koetilan maat ovat teknistaloudellisesti käyttökelvottomia rakennusmaaksi, niin olkoon.

Se, mitä vastustan, on asuntojen asettamista kaiken edelle. Sitä on helppo perustella asuntopulalla, jonka ylläpitäminen on niiden intressi, joiden taloudellinen etu on hilata Helsingin hinnat Manhattanin tasolle (viittaan vastikään Hesarissa olleeseen juttuun). Asettamalla asunnot kaiken rakentamisen ja maankäytön ykköskohteeksi tuhotaan kaupunki. Sitä eivät valitettavasti ymmärrä kaikki nekään, jotka haluaisivat lisää kaupunkia.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Kaupunkisuunnitteluun liittyy myös Malmin lentokentän tuhoaminen mukamas jonkin tonttipulan takia. Kun ottaa käteensä Suurhelsingin kartan, niin ei ole kovin vaikeaa keksiä vastaavia tonttimaita. Vaikkapa Talin golfrata, sen siirtämisestä jonnekin Vihtiin on paljon pienempää kansanosaa koskeva. Tai Viikin pellot, kyllä yliopisto voi tehdä koepeltonsa muuallekin. Tai jos jatkaa metrorataa Mellunmäestä itään, niin siellä on maata vaikka millä mitalla. Tähän löytyy kymmeniä vaihtoehtoja kun yrittää etsiä.


Tonttipula on kyllä nykyisillä reunaehdoilla todellinen. Toisin sanoen kaavoittaminen on hidasta ja vaikeaa, jos ja kun on lähdetty siitä, että vanhoja lähiöitä ei voi tiivistää oleellisesti ja tarvittaessa myös purkaa tehottomasti sijoiteltuja kerrostaloja. Oleellisella tarkoitan, että lähiöiden nykyistä olemusta ei pyritä suojelemaan vaan siitä päätetään luopua, vaikka lähiöt ovatkin suomalaisen kaupunkisuunnittelun ylimpiä saavutuksia ja arkkitehdit ja professorit kieppuisivat haudoissaan niihin kajoamisen johdosta. Myllypuron, Yliskylän, Jakomäen jne. kaltaiset paikat ovat tyhjää täynnä, mikä on tietysti vetovoimatekijä niiden nykyisten asukkaiden kannalta. Hinta vaan on kaupunkirakenteen hajanaisuus ja kaikki paha mitä siitä seuraa. Rakentamismahdollisuuksiksi jää bulevardisointi ja nykyiset viheralueet, joista monet ovat suht vaikeasti rakennettavia ja osin tulva-alueita, kuten mainitut Viikin pellot ja Talin golfrata. Toki niihin voidaan rakentaa, kuten tehtiin Arabianrannassa paalutuksineen ja varmaan kustannukset voitaisiin periä hinnoissa.

Östersundomin varaan en paljon laskisi. Osmo Soininvaara on kirjoittanut siitä blogissaan ja on mielestäni oikeassa. Helsinki ajoi alueliitoksen läpi aikanaan Nurmijärvi-ilmiön torppaamiseksi, eli pyrki järjestämään lapsiperheille omakotitaloja ja isoja asuntoja Helsingistä joukkoliikenteen ulottuvilta, jotta verotulot eivät karkaisi ja autoruuhka vältettäisiin. Nurmijärvi-ilmiö on sittemmin hiipunut itsestään, eli kysyntää ei ole niin kuin luultiin, ja Östersundomin kaavaehdotus on ajautunut vaikeuksiin, koska se on ristiriidassa Natura-alueiden tulkinnan kanssa. Kaavaehdotuksesta ei ole varaa tinkiä, koska asukasmäärä tarvitaan metron matkustajiksi. Jos taas rakentamismääristä tingitään ja metrosuunnitelma käy kannattamattomaksi, ollaan koko suunnitelman kanssa lähtöruudussa. Valittajat voivat ilmeisesti valittaa Naturan sivuuttamisesta EU:n instansseihin, mikä käy kaupungille kalliiksi ja sitten pitäisi Brysselissä selittää, että Suomeen ei muuten mahdu kuin Natura-alueelle.

----------


## Melamies

> Keskustatunneli ei juurikaan palvelisi Hämeentien autoilua, joka ulottuu käytännössä Hakaniemeen ja Kaisaniemeen. Jos vaihteohtona olisi hakeutua Keskustatunneliin, jonne ei pääse Sörnäisistä, ja kiertää sitten Musiikkitalon liittymän ja ramppien kautta maanpinnalle ja ajaa takaisin päin, niin sitä ei tekisi kukaan. Eihän kukaan Sörnäisten rantatieltäkään ajaisi siellä olevaan keskustatunnelin ramppiin ja maan alle, jos on matkalla Hakaniemeen tai Kaisaniemeen.
> 
> Keskustatunnelin funktio on tarjota läpiajoyhteys Helsingin niemen puolelta toiselle. Tunneli ei vähennä maanpinnan tason liikennettä, koska sen kautta ei pääse kiinteistöjen sisäänkäynneille, jotka ovat katujen varsilla. Yksi tunneli ei ole kantakaupungin katuverkko maan alla.



Antti taisi tarkoittaa, että ylipäänsä saataisiin jotain "menetetyn" kadun tilalle, eikä sitä, että Keskustatunneli korvaisi Hämeentietä kulkuväylänä.

----------


## hylje

Jos kaikki liikennemuodot pitää pitää tyytyväisenä korvaamalla kaikki uudistukset mielivaltaisen suurilla tunneliratkaisuilla, ainoa rationaalinen etenemistahti on olla tekemättä yhtään mitään ikinä.

Edulliset, järkevät ja tarkoituksenmukaiset ratkaisut ovat aina kompromisseja, joissa vähemmän tärkeät asiat asetetaan sivuun jotta tärkeämmät jutut pääsevät loistamaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se, mitä vastustan, on asuntojen asettamista kaiken edelle. Sitä on helppo perustella asuntopulalla, jonka ylläpitäminen on niiden intressi, joiden taloudellinen etu on hilata Helsingin hinnat Manhattanin tasolle (viittaan vastikään Hesarissa olleeseen juttuun). Asettamalla asunnot kaiken rakentamisen ja maankäytön ykköskohteeksi tuhotaan kaupunki. Sitä eivät valitettavasti ymmärrä kaikki nekään, jotka haluaisivat lisää kaupunkia.


Täytyy muistaa että kantakaupungin asunnoille on kokonaan eri markkinat kuin lähiöasunnoille ja niihin muuttaa lähtökohtaisesti eri porukkaa.

Helsingilä on sen verran vetovoimaa että se voi pitää kantakaupungin omana eliittialueenaan, eikä tarvitse välittää asuntojen hinnoista siellä. 

Mutta minne laittaisit itse pk-seudulle muuttavat ja täällä ikänsä asuneet aikuistuvat nuoret joilla ei ole varaa asuntoon eliittialueella? Tai kiinnostusta asua samoissa kortteleissa kuin kaiken maailman nirppanokat? Jos ne eivät pääse asumaan Helsiinkiin niin he muuttavat Espooseen, Vantaalle tai Nurmijärvelle. Niinhän se on toiminut tähänkin asti.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Edulliset, järkevät ja tarkoituksenmukaiset ratkaisut ovat aina kompromisseja, joissa vähemmän tärkeät asiat asetetaan sivuun jotta tärkeämmät jutut pääsevät loistamaan.


Muistetaan nyt kuitenkin se, että jos suomalaisessa liikennepolitiikassa mentäisiin järki edellä, joukkoliikenteen voisi lakkauttaa liki kokonaan ja autoilun verotusta löysätä. Niin ei tehdä lähinnä siitä syystä, että pöhöttyneellä hallinnolla olisi jokin tarkoitus. Nyt se tarkoitus on luotu keinotekoisesti siten, että rajoitetaan ainoaa täkäläisillä väestötiheyksillä järkevää kulkumuotoa ja verotetaan se suuren kansanosan ulottumattomiin sekä luodaan liikennemuotoa, joka tarvitsee autoili... veronmaksajien subventiota.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> . Nyt se tarkoitus on luotu keinotekoisesti siten, että rajoitetaan ainoaa täkäläisillä väestötiheyksillä järkevää kulkumuotoa ja verotetaan se suuren kansanosan ulottumattomiin sekä luodaan liikennemuotoa, joka tarvitsee autoili... veronmaksajien subventiota.


Väitätkö että autoilu on verotettu kansan ulottumattomiin? Autoilu ei ole koskaan ollut niin halpaa kuin nyt. Täysin toimivan käytetyn pikkuauton saat samalla hinnalla kuin pesukoneen, bensan hinta on alimmillaan vuosikymmeneen, ja dieselin vielä halvempaa. Pysäköinti ja auton säilyttäminen Suomessa on lähes ilmaista. Luulisi näiden seikkojen johtavan pikkuhiljaa siihen että koko Helsinki tyhjenee ja kaikki löytävät ihanneasuntonsa, työnsä ja mielekästä tekemistä muualta kuin ruuhka-Suomesta?

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Se, mitä vastustan, on asuntojen asettamista kaiken edelle. Sitä on helppo perustella asuntopulalla, jonka ylläpitäminen on niiden intressi, joiden taloudellinen etu on hilata Helsingin hinnat Manhattanin tasolle (viittaan vastikään Hesarissa olleeseen juttuun). Asettamalla asunnot kaiken rakentamisen ja maankäytön ykköskohteeksi tuhotaan kaupunki. Sitä eivät valitettavasti ymmärrä kaikki nekään, jotka haluaisivat lisää kaupunkia.


Vertaillessa Helsingin neliöhintoja muiden suurehkojen kaupunkien neliöhintoihin kannattaa huomioida muutakin kuin luvut. Voi vaikka tarkastaa talvikuukausien keskilämpötilat vertailukohteessa. Selittää jonkun verran. Se ei tarkoita, etteivätkö asunnot voisi olla Suomessa ja Helsingissä halvempiakin. Voisivat olla ja olisivat ilman neuvostosäätelyä ja ryöstöverotusta. Mutta silti Helsinki ottaa ehkä noin 500-1000 euroa per neliö takkiin esimerkiksi Keski-Euroopalle ihan pelkästään sen takia, että Helsingissä voi olla talvella 20 astetta pakkasta ja asunnossa on silti 20 astetta lämmintä ilman, että lämmitys käy edes täysillä.




> Väitätkö että autoilu on verotettu kansan ulottumattomiin? Autoilu ei ole koskaan ollut niin halpaa kuin nyt. Täysin toimivan käytetyn pikkuauton saat samalla hinnalla kuin pesukoneen, bensan hinta on alimmillaan vuosikymmeneen, ja dieselin vielä halvempaa. Pysäköinti ja auton säilyttäminen Suomessa on lähes ilmaista. Luulisi näiden seikkojen johtavan pikkuhiljaa siihen että koko Helsinki tyhjenee ja kaikki löytävät ihanneasuntonsa, työnsä ja mielekästä tekemistä muualta kuin ruuhka-Suomesta?


Bensan hinnasta 2/3 on veroa. Pikkuauton hinnasta kolmasosa, keskikokoisessa puolet. Liikennevakuutus ilman bonareita on tonnin. Sillä saa jo vuodeksi matkakortit. Pysäköinti on ilmaista siellä missä on asunnot, mutta maksaa siellä missä on työpaikat. 

Jos viitsii työntää päänsä hetkeksi vihreän kuplan ulkopuolelle ja kelata asiaa kiihkottomaksi, tulee helposti siihen tulokseen, että pelkästään liikkumisen näkökulmasta kaikki joukkoliikenteeseen käytetty raha kannattaisi mieluummin kaivaa pysäköintihalleihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos viitsii työntää päänsä hetkeksi vihreän kuplan ulkopuolelle ja kelata asiaa kiihkottomaksi, tulee helposti siihen tulokseen, että pelkästään liikkumisen näkökulmasta kaikki joukkoliikenteeseen käytetty raha kannattaisi mieluummin kaivaa pysäköintihalleihin.


Tervetuloa Espoon sinivihreään kuplaan. Pysäköinti ilmaista kaikkialla, jossain on aikarajoituksia ja jossain ihan yksitäisissä paikoissa kuten Tapiolassa saattaa jopa joutua maksamaankin.

Ja käytetyssä pikkuautossa ei todellakaan ole paljoa veroa jäljellä, varsinkaan jos ei ole nirso merkin suhteen. Vakuutukset maksavat kun aloittaa autoilun, ellei saa kikkailtua sen vanhempien kakkosautoksi ja pappa siirtää omat bonarinsa penskalle kun ajaa itse työsuhdepirssiä. Kun riitävästi vahingottomia vuosia takana niin vakuutus enää n 600 /vuosi (kuten miellä), ja siihen sisältyy peruskaskokin, ei tosin koira-, tuulilasi- tai sijaisautovakuutusta.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

^ Espoollahan menee ihan hyvin. Niin hyvin, ettei kaikilla ole varaa edes muuttaa Espooseen. Espoo on myös pk-seudun kunnista ylivoimaisesti automyönteisin. En nyt varsinaisesti ymmärrä, mistä tässä ollaan eri mieltä?

----------


## hylje

> Muistetaan nyt kuitenkin se, että jos suomalaisessa liikennepolitiikassa mentäisiin järki edellä, joukkoliikenteen voisi lakkauttaa liki kokonaan ja autoilun verotusta löysätä. Niin ei tehdä lähinnä siitä syystä, että pöhöttyneellä hallinnolla olisi jokin tarkoitus. Nyt se tarkoitus on luotu keinotekoisesti siten, että rajoitetaan ainoaa täkäläisillä väestötiheyksillä järkevää kulkumuotoa ja verotetaan se suuren kansanosan ulottumattomiin sekä luodaan liikennemuotoa, joka tarvitsee autoili... veronmaksajien subventiota.


Valtaosa joukkoliikenteen subventiosta tulee kunnilta, jotka vapaaehtoisesti pyörittävät kunnallisia joukkoliikennejärjestelmiä. Kunnat eivät saa autoilijoilta rahaa, vaan kaikki kuntalaiset maksavat samalla osuudella kunnallisveroja. Samoista kunnallisveroista maksetaan myös katuverkko, johon ei siis tule autoilijoilta rahaa. Joukkoliikenteen subventio on kunnalle ennen kaikkea keino välttää ja minimoida vielä kalliimmat katuverkon investoinnit, jotta liikenne edelleen sujuisi. Samasta syystä kunnan kannattaa investoida pyöräteihin. Nykyisillä reunaehdoilla nämä ovat hyvin järkevää politiikkaa.

Entäs jos reunaehtoja lähdetään muuttamaan? Kyllä järkevästi voisi joukkoliikennettä karsia sieltä eniten subventoiduista rönsyistä alkaen. Mutta ei joukkoliikennettä "liki kokonaan" voi tai kannata lakkauttaa. Kaupunki- ja runkolinjaliikenne on kannattavaa nykyhinnoillakin. Näissä täpötäysissä vaunuissa kulkee valtaosa kaikista joukkoliikennematkustajista. Leikkaukset kohdistuvat niihin tyhjiin vaunuihin, joiden mukana kulkee vähiten ihmisiä. 

Samalla järjellä loppuu myös autoilun suosiminen esimerkiksi pysäköintikiintiöillä. Se tekisi kaupunkiautoilusta kovin kallista pysäköinnin kallistuessa, mutta toisaalta tekisi autottomasta kaupunkiasumisesta halvempaa. Järkevää olisi myös luopua väestötiheyden rajoittamisesta muutenkin. Muutenkin on järkevää sietää suurempia ruuhkia ja yksinkertaisempia liikennejärjestelyjä, optimoiden kaupungin toimivuutta per investoitu raha yleensä eikä tuijottaen moottoriliikenteen keskinopeuksia.

----------


## Melamies

> Jos kaikki liikennemuodot pitää pitää tyytyväisenä korvaamalla kaikki uudistukset mielivaltaisen suurilla tunneliratkaisuilla, ainoa rationaalinen etenemistahti on olla tekemättä yhtään mitään ikinä.



Jos Helsingin keskustaan sallitaan yksityisautoilu jatkossakin, kuten varmaan tapahtuu, Keskustatunneli on mielestäni järkevä hanke.

----------


## samulih

j-lu oletko miettinyt että monikin voisi lukea ajatuksella viestisi mutta tuolla herjaamisella paljastat että ajatus on kaukana järjestä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta minne laittaisit itse pk-seudulle muuttavat ja täällä ikänsä asuneet aikuistuvat nuoret joilla ei ole varaa asuntoon eliittialueella?


Kaupunkibulevardien varrelle.




> Luulisi näiden seikkojen johtavan pikkuhiljaa siihen että koko Helsinki tyhjenee ja kaikki löytävät ihanneasuntonsa, työnsä ja mielekästä tekemistä muualta kuin ruuhka-Suomesta?


Niinhän sitä luulisi. Lääkelaitoksenkin siirsivät Kuopioon. Olisihan kovapalkkaiset virkamiehet saaneet siellä liksallaan paljon hulppeamman asunnon ja muutenkin paremman elintason. Mutta ne pirulaiset eivät silti suostuneet muuttamaan sinne Kuopioon. Kumma juttu.

Tuota Helsingin ja varsinkin keskustan tyhjenemistä on povattu ainakin viimeiset 25 vuotta. Varmaan pidempäänkin. Edelleen odotellaan sitä tapahtuvaksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Lääkelaitoksenkin siirsivät Kuopioon. Olisihan kovapalkkaiset virkamiehet saaneet siellä liksallaan paljon hulppeamman asunnon ja muutenkin paremman elintason. Mutta ne pirulaiset eivät silti suostuneet muuttamaan sinne Kuopioon. Kumma juttu.


Tästä on jauhettu foorumilla ennenkin ja Soininvaarakin on tainnut erikseen kirjoittaa aiheesta, mutta kerrattakoon, että olen muuten sitä mieltä, että nämä sijoittamiset olisi tullut kohdistaa Tampereelle ja Turkuun. Niissä olisi (ollut) mahdollisuudet saada aikaan kyseisille työntekijöille kelpaavaa kaupunkia ja saada kaupungistumisen hyötyjä kasaantumaan. Matka Helsinkiin keskushallintoa ja vanhoja ystäviä ja sukulaisia tapaamaan olisi ollut kohtuullinen. Mutku kepulandian mielestä Tampere ja Turku ovat jo valmiiksi liian lihavia etelän hetelmiä.

----------


## j-lu

> Valtaosa joukkoliikenteen subventiosta tulee kunnilta, jotka vapaaehtoisesti pyörittävät kunnallisia joukkoliikennejärjestelmiä.


Onko se nyt niin vapaaehtoista? Ihmisten on päästävä liikkumaan ja koska kaikilla ei ole valtion rahanhimon vuoksi varaa autoilla, kunnan on järjestettävä joukkoliikennettä.




> Kunnat eivät saa autoilijoilta rahaa, vaan kaikki kuntalaiset maksavat samalla osuudella kunnallisveroja. Samoista kunnallisveroista maksetaan myös katuverkko, johon ei siis tule autoilijoilta rahaa. Joukkoliikenteen subventio on kunnalle ennen kaikkea keino välttää ja minimoida vielä kalliimmat katuverkon investoinnit, jotta liikenne edelleen sujuisi. Samasta syystä kunnan kannattaa investoida pyöräteihin. Nykyisillä reunaehdoilla nämä ovat hyvin järkevää politiikkaa.
> 
> Entäs jos reunaehtoja lähdetään muuttamaan? Kyllä järkevästi voisi joukkoliikennettä karsia sieltä eniten subventoiduista rönsyistä alkaen. Mutta ei joukkoliikennettä "liki kokonaan" voi tai kannata lakkauttaa. Kaupunki- ja runkolinjaliikenne on kannattavaa nykyhinnoillakin. Näissä täpötäysissä vaunuissa kulkee valtaosa kaikista joukkoliikennematkustajista. Leikkaukset kohdistuvat niihin tyhjiin vaunuihin, joiden mukana kulkee vähiten ihmisiä.


En minä kaikkea joukkoliikennettä ollutkaan lopettamassa. Helsingissä on edellytykset liikennöidä raitiovaunuilla ja myös olemassaolevia raskasraiteita kannattaa käyttää. Raitiovaunuverkon laajennuksetkin ovat mahdollisia, ts. investoinnit ovat kannattavia. Kuitenkin pääosa Suomen paikallisjoukkoliikenteestä on pk-seutua myöten raskaasti tappiollista. Helsingissä tuota raskaasti tappiollista joukkoliikennettä varten on myös varattu usealta kadulta kapasiteettia. Hämeentiestä puuhataan joukkoliikennekatua, että puolityhjien bussien ralli voisi jatkua ja sujuisi paremmin. Tuollaiset ratkaisut vaan eivät ole taloudellisesti järkeviä, vaan niitä puuhataan täysin ideologisin perustein. Yhtä liikennemuotoa pidetään parempana kuin toista.




> Samalla järjellä loppuu myös autoilun suosiminen esimerkiksi pysäköintikiintiöillä. Se tekisi kaupunkiautoilusta kovin kallista pysäköinnin kallistuessa, mutta toisaalta tekisi autottomasta kaupunkiasumisesta halvempaa. Järkevää olisi myös luopua väestötiheyden rajoittamisesta muutenkin. Muutenkin on järkevää sietää suurempia ruuhkia ja yksinkertaisempia liikennejärjestelyjä, optimoiden kaupungin toimivuutta per investoitu raha yleensä eikä tuijottaen moottoriliikenteen keskinopeuksia.


Säätelystä pitäisi tosiaan päästä eroon. Markkinaehtoinen pysäköinti toimii erittäin hyvin maailmalla, en ymmärrä miksi Suomessa virkamiehet yhtäältä rajoittavat, toisaalta edistävät pysäköintimahdollisuuksia. Täysin idioottimaista toimintaa, joka johtaa paitsi muihin lieveilmiöihin, myös tehottomuuteen itse pysäköinnissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko se nyt niin vapaaehtoista? Ihmisten on päästävä liikkumaan ja koska kaikilla ei ole valtion rahanhimon vuoksi varaa autoilla, kunnan on järjestettävä joukkoliikennettä.


Ajatteletko, että Helsingin kuntatalouden kannalta olisi parempi lakkauttaa joukkoliikenne tai ainakin olla subventoimatta sitä?

----------


## hylje

> Onko se nyt niin vapaaehtoista? Ihmisten on päästävä liikkumaan ja koska kaikilla ei ole valtion rahanhimon vuoksi varaa autoilla, kunnan on järjestettävä joukkoliikennettä.


Ei yleinen joukkoliikenne nyt mikään pakollinen kunnan velvollisuus ole, kuten esimerkiksi terveydenhuolto tai koulut. Eipä kunnilla ole muutenkaan mitään velvollisuuksia mahdollistaa tai sujuvoittaa liikennettä yleensäkkään, kunhan tekevät sitä koska katsovat sen hyödylliseksi. 

Pakollisiin palveluihin liittyvät kuljetukset kuten koulukyydit voidaan katsoa kunnan velvollisuudeksi, mutta ei niistä nyt hirveän suuria virtoja saa aikaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Ajatteletko, että Helsingin kuntatalouden kannalta olisi parempi lakkauttaa joukkoliikenne tai ainakin olla subventoimatta sitä?


Nykyisellä autoverotuksella subventoimattomuuskin on haihattelua, mutta silti kannattaisi karsia joukkoliikennettä huomattavasti. Voitaisiin hyväksyä se, että edes pk-seudulla joukkoliikennettä ei kannata ulottaa joka nurkkaan. 

Tuskin tuota niin vaikea olisi toteuttaa. Eiköhän joku osaisi laskea esimerkiksi, että mitkä nykyisistä linjoista jäisivät jäljelle kolmanneksen tai neljänneksen subventioasteella. Siirtymäkin voisi olla portaittainen. Kuntatalouden kannalta voitto-voitto: joukkoliikenteeseen kuluva raha laskisi huomattavasti ja saataisiin rahaa ja kansanterveyttä takoville pyöräteille käyttäjiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:08 ----------




> Ei yleinen joukkoliikenne nyt mikään pakollinen kunnan velvollisuus ole, kuten esimerkiksi terveydenhuolto tai koulut.


Ei tietenkään pakollinen, mutta toki kunnan kannattaa jossain määrin tukea ihmisten liikkumista, koska se parantaa mm. työmarkkinoiden toimivuutta. Yhdessä paikassa säästetty raha näyttäytyy kuluina helposti muualla. Nykyinen jklteen subventioaste vaan on ihan hatusta revitty, ei sitä ole kukaan laskenut, että näin paljon kannattaa laittaa rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen.

Yleensä ottaen kaikki julkishallinnon sekaantuminen asioihin, on se sitten tukea tai verotusta, tarkoittaa tehottomuutta, niin tässäkin tapauksessa. Joukkoliikennettä on pk-seudulla ehkä pakko tukea yhdyskuntarakenteessa jo tehtyjen virheiden vuoksi, mutta silti pitäisi pyrkiä minimoimaan tuki, ettei tarkoituksellisesti ylläpidetä tehottomia käytäntöjä ja rakenteita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nykyisellä autoverotuksella subventoimattomuuskin on haihattelua, mutta silti kannattaisi karsia joukkoliikennettä huomattavasti. Voitaisiin hyväksyä se, että edes pk-seudulla joukkoliikennettä ei kannata ulottaa joka nurkkaan.


Tästä olen rajoitetusti samaa mieltä kanssasi. Ajoin kysymykselläni tietysti takaa sitä, että ilman muuta pk-seudulla kunnan kannattaa tarjota houkuttelevaa joukkoliikennettä, koska väkeä on liikaa siihen, että kaikki autoilisivat. Tulisi kalliimmaksi mahdollistaa väyläinvestoinneilla kaikkien autoilu kuin ylläpitää sitä joukkoliikennettä.

Mutta samaa mieltä olen siitä, että pk-seudulla on valtavia alueita, joille joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen ei oikeastaan ole järkevää sellaisella konseptilla kuin sitä nyt tehdään, eli ajetaan isolla, tyhjällä bussilla hirvittävän harvoin. Minä lopettaisin sen bussiliikenteen ja hankkisin tilalle kutsupakuja. Nythän niitä vapautuisikin aika reippaasti, kun Kutsumiinus loppuu. Karttaan vaan väritetty alue, jonka sisällä kutsupaku liikennöi ja hinnaksi normaalin lippujärjestelmän mukainen lippu. Kunkin väriläiskän tulee sijoittua niin, että jossakin nurkassa on sitten hyvä vaihtopaikka joukkoliikenteeseen, esimerkiksi raideliikenteen pysäkki tai vilkas bussipysäkki. Väriläiskän voi tehdä niinkin, että se liityntäpaikka on erillinen piste varsinaisen läiskän ulkopuolella. Helsingissä tarve tällaiselle on hyvin rajoitettua, mutta jo Espoossa ja Vantaalla sitä tarvetta on paljon.

Tällaisen toteuttaminen vaatisi kuitenkin paitsi HSL:n suunnitteluohjeen muuttamisen myös riittävästi poliittista keskustelua.




> Eiköhän joku osaisi laskea esimerkiksi, että mitkä nykyisistä linjoista jäisivät jäljelle kolmanneksen tai neljänneksen subventioasteella.


En lähtisi noin kaavamaiseen ajatteluun. Tuo melko varmasti sulkisi itämetron ja länsimetrokin jäisi käyttämättä. Ennemmin niin, että katsotaan joukkoliikenteen ja autoliikenteen käyttöastetta, asukastiheyttä, asukasrakennetta ym. Portaittainen testaaminen olisi helppoa: otettaisiin alkuun vaikka viisi pilottialuetta, vähän eri kriteerein.




> Nykyinen jklteen subventioaste vaan on ihan hatusta revitty, ei sitä ole kukaan laskenut, että näin paljon kannattaa laittaa rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen.


Hatusta taitaa olla politiikassa melkeinpä kaikki revitty, mutta sitä kutsutaan poliittiseksi päätöksenteoksi.  :Smile:  Siinä mielessä 50 % toimii, että jos subventio olisi paljon korkeampi, käytännössä mikään joukkoliikenne ei olisi itsekannattavaa eikä minnekään kannattaisi lisätä kasvaneen kysynnän vuoksi vuoroja. Jos se olisi paljon matalampi, nykyisen suunnitteluohjeen mukaista minimipalvelua ei kyettäisi toteuttamaan.

----------


## petteri

> En lähtisi noin kaavamaiseen ajatteluun. Tuo melko varmasti sulkisi itämetron ja länsimetrokin jäisi käyttämättä.


Ei varmaan sulkisi, metron rakentaminen on kyllä kallista, mutta ylläpito ja operoiminen seudun edullisinta joukkoliikennettä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:42 ----------




> Nykyisellä autoverotuksella subventoimattomuuskin on haihattelua, mutta silti kannattaisi karsia joukkoliikennettä huomattavasti. Voitaisiin hyväksyä se, että edes pk-seudulla joukkoliikennettä ei kannata ulottaa joka nurkkaan. 
> 
> Tuskin tuota niin vaikea olisi toteuttaa. Eiköhän joku osaisi laskea esimerkiksi, että mitkä nykyisistä linjoista jäisivät jäljelle kolmanneksen tai neljänneksen subventioasteella. Siirtymäkin voisi olla portaittainen. Kuntatalouden kannalta voitto-voitto: joukkoliikenteeseen kuluva raha laskisi huomattavasti ja saataisiin rahaa ja kansanterveyttä takoville pyöräteille käyttäjiä.


Ei subventoimattomuus olisi vilkkaimmalla alueella aivan mahdoton toteuttaa. Suurin osa nykyisistä Helsingin kuukausilippulaisista ostaisi lipun, vaikka se maksaisi nykyiseen verrattuna tuplat. Hintaero autoon on silti hurja eivätkä kaikki tarvittavat lisäautot mahtuisi teillekään. Lisäksi pientä karsintaa linjastoon, niin subventioaste olisi aika lähellä nollaa. Onko tuo tarkoituksenmukaista on sitten ihan toinen juttu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei varmaan sulkisi, metron rakentaminen on kyllä kallista, mutta ylläpito ja operoiminen seudun edullisinta joukkoliikennettä.


Tällä tavoin laskettiin ennen. Myös raitioliikenne oli edullista, jopa voitollista.

Nyt lasketaan toisin, eli infrakulut kierrätetään HSL:n kautta ja esimerkiksi länsimetrosta uhkaa tulla tuolla systeemillä aivan hirvittävän kallista joukkoliikennettä. Muistamme keskustelun HSL:n hulppeista lipunhinnankorotusesityksistä.

Minusta tämä uusi tapa on huono, mutta niin nyt kuitenkin viranomaiset laskevat.

----------


## petteri

> Nyt lasketaan toisin, eli infrakulut kierrätetään HSL:n kautta ja esimerkiksi länsimetrosta uhkaa tulla tuolla systeemillä aivan hirvittävän kallista joukkoliikennettä. Muistamme keskustelun HSL:n hulppeista lipunhinnankorotusesityksistä.


Metro ja kaupunkijunat ovat hirvittävän kallista joukkoliikennettä rakentaa, mutta operointi ja ylläpito on verrattain edullista. Tuo kulurakenne ei muutu sillä, mitä kautta investoinnit päätetään rahoittaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Metro ja kaupunkijunat ovat hirvittävän kallista joukkoliikennettä rakentaa, mutta operointi ja ylläpito on verrattain edullista. Tuo kulurakenne ei muutu sillä, mitä kautta investoinnit päätetään rahoittaa.


Ei niin, mutta subventioaste muuttuu, jos infrakulut halutaan mukaan siihen subventioasteeseen, kuten nykyisin on tilanne.

Älä nyt lähde kinaamaan tästä asiasta mun kanssa, kun me ei olla edes eri mieltä. Ei ole mun vika, että HSL-sopimus on tehty niin kuin se on. Tämä on irrelevanttia myös sen kannalta, ettei kukaan ole tekemässä tällaista J-lu:n mainitsemaa linjakohtaiseen subventioasteeseen perustuvaa lakkautuslistaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuskin tuota niin vaikea olisi toteuttaa. Eiköhän joku osaisi laskea esimerkiksi, että mitkä nykyisistä linjoista jäisivät jäljelle kolmanneksen tai neljänneksen subventioasteella. Siirtymäkin voisi olla portaittainen. Kuntatalouden kannalta voitto-voitto: joukkoliikenteeseen kuluva raha laskisi huomattavasti ja saataisiin rahaa ja kansanterveyttä takoville pyöräteille käyttäjiä


No jotain pohjaa saa siitä, että Tampereella joukkoliikenteen subventioaste on noin neljännes. Ja lukema paranee raitiotien myötä. Tällä saadaan minimipalvelutasona päiväaikaan kerrostaloalueille vartin vuoroväli ja pientaloalueille puolen tunnin vuoroväli. Näin äkkipäätään olettaisin Helsingin seudulla ongelman olevan siinä, että pitkät etäisyydet tarkoittavat pitkiä matkoja, jolloin varsinkin bussien ajaminen tuottaa tappiota, jos lipunhintojen halutaan pysyvän edes jotenkin järkevinä.

----------


## j-lu

> Hatusta taitaa olla politiikassa melkeinpä kaikki revitty, mutta sitä kutsutaan poliittiseksi päätöksenteoksi.


Muistaakseni itse lähdin keskusteluun nimenomaan kyseenalaistamalla sen, että eri liikennemuotojen katutilan jako perustuisi järkeen. Tietysti voi aina sanoa, että joukkoliikenteellä kadun kapasiteetti saadaan käytettyä tehokkaiten. Teoriassa onkin niin. Helsinkiläisessä käytännössä on toisin. Katukapasiteettia tuhlataan tyhjillä busseilla ja se on ideologinen valinta. Siinä paitsi asetetaan yksi liikkumismuoto paremmaksi kuin toinen, myös asetetaan liikkuminen asumisen edelle. Liikenne on käytännössä aina häiriötekijä asumiselle. Häiriötä voidaan yrittää minimoida suosimalla tiettyjä liikennemuotoja, mutta myös siirtämällä liikennettä tunneliin.

Parhaillaan suunnitteilla oleva Hämeentie on hyvä esimerkki siitä, kuinka liikenne asetetaan asumisen edelle ja täts it. Halutaan pyörätiet, joten rakennetaan pyörätiet, mutta bussiralli otetaan annettuna. Jos asiaa oikeasti kysyttäisiin alueen ihmisiltä, niin ensisijaista olisi päästä bussirallista eroon, pyörätiet on ihan kiva, mutta kyllä ajoradalle uskaltaisi pyörällä, jos siellä ei olisi busseja. Jollain palstan jäsenellä on/oli hyvä sigu ongelman tunnistamisesta, tavoitteesta ja ratkaisusta. Hämeentien tapauksessa ei ole tunnistettu ongelmaa. Tai tunnustettu.

edit: ja ennen kuin kukaan ehtii viisastella, että alueen asukkaat ovat varmasti tienneet, mistä asunnon ostavat, niin todetaan seuraava: valtaosa varmasti on. Taloja Hämeentien varressa on kuitenkin ollut jo sata vuotta ja paljon aikaa ennen nykyisen kaltaista moottoriliikennettä. Ja se että joskus 50-luvulta alkaen liikenne suunniteltiin väärin, ei saisi tarkoittaa, että liikenteen pitäisi olla ikuisesti väärin tai että se pitäisi yhä suunnitella väärin. Ts. parempaa kaupunkia on lupa rakentaa, se on jopa suotavaa, ja siihen kuuluu bussirallin heivaaminen kantakaupungin kapeilta kaduilta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muistaakseni itse lähdin keskusteluun nimenomaan kyseenalaistamalla sen, että eri liikennemuotojen katutilan jako perustuisi järkeen. Tietysti voi aina sanoa, että joukkoliikenteellä kadun kapasiteetti saadaan käytettyä tehokkaiten. Teoriassa onkin niin. Helsinkiläisessä käytännössä on toisin. Katukapasiteettia tuhlataan tyhjillä busseilla ja se on ideologinen valinta.


Samaa mieltä. Kirjoitin juuri tuonne Hämeentie-topikkiin että aika moni KSV:n sivuilla kommentoinut olisi valmis heivaamaan sen bussirallin pois sieltä. No, tuskin kukaan Korson bussia käyttävä kuitenkaan. Mutta kyllä siitä pitäisi tässä yhteydessä keskustella myös, että voisiko ne tyhjät bussit, tai vaikka täydetkin, viedä jonnekin missä ne pilaisivat kadunvarren ihmisten elämänlaatua vähemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei niin, mutta subventioaste muuttuu, jos infrakulut halutaan mukaan siihen subventioasteeseen, kuten nykyisin on tilanne. ... Ei ole mun vika, että HSL-sopimus on tehty niin kuin se on.


Laskutapa ei myöskään muuta sitä, miten asia oikeasti on. Se metrotunneli, jossa käyttökulut matkustajaa kohden voivat olla metrolla pienemmät kuin ratikalla, on tehty jo ja sijaitsee Helsingin niemen alla. Kaikki uudet metrotunnelit ovat muuta joukkoliikennettä kalliimpia, sekä rakentaa että operoida.

Jos espoolaiset saavat rakennetuksi Kivenlahden metron, heidän kannattaa olla käyttämättä metroa ja ajaa Länsiväylällä busseja, jos laskevat rahaa (ja matkustajien aikaa). Tunnelin lainoituksen maksamisesta espoolaiset eivät pääse, mutta bussiliikenne on halvempaa kuin maksaa metrojunista ja asemien ja radan avoinna pitämisestä.

Tämä on laskettavissa suunnitelmasta esitetyistä tiedoista. Bussiliikenteen lopettamisella säästetään 5,2 M. Metroliikenne maksaa 4,1 M ja radan ja asemien ylläpito 12,2 M. Siirtyminen busseista metroon siis nostaa operointikuluja 11,1 M vuodessa. Tämän päälle tulee sitten rahoituskustannus, 26,3 M. Eli metro metisen alla on kallis rakentaa ja kallis operoida. Kalliimpi kuin bussit. Jaetaan rahoja tai ei.

Vielä tästä on hyvä huomata, että uutta HSL:n aikana YTV-aikaan on vain infrasopimus. Metrojunien kuluja jaettiin YTV-aikanakin. Mutta tämä ei paljoa vaikuta Espoon talouteen, vaan se joutuu käytännössä itse maksamaan alueellaan olevien asemien ja radan ylläpidon. Sekä infrasopimuksen aikana että ilman sitä.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

Itse en olisi huolissanin puolityhjistä busseista niin pitkään kun henkilöautot kulkevat pääsääntöisesti 4/5-tyhjinä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse en olisi huolissanin puolityhjistä busseista niin pitkään kun henkilöautot kulkevat pääsääntöisesti 4/5-tyhjinä.


Aivan. Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä kaikkien liikennevälineiden tarjonnan ja kysynnän suhde on noin 20 %, eli sama kuin henkilöautojen vajaakäyttö. Lisäksi joukkoliikennevälineet ovat käytössä sentään noin 16 tuntia vuorokaudessa, autot noin tunnin. Kukaan ei kuitenkaan koskaa valita autojen vajaakäytöstä, vain joukkoliikenteen vajaakäyttö on peruste vaatia joukkoliikenteen vähentämistä tai poistamista, kun ne niin tyhjinäkin ajavat.

Ja jos sitten katsotaan Hämeentien käytön tehokkuutta, niin ylivoimaisesti tehottominta on päästää sinne henkilöautoja. Kahden henkilöauton viemä kaistan kapasiteetti on suunnilleen sama kuin yhdellä bussilla. Täyttöasteet siis samat. Mutta henkilöautossa kulkee 10 istuinta bussin 55:ttä istuinta ja 25:ttä seisomapaikkaa kohden.

Pyöräilijän kannalta tietty yksi bussi on vaarallisempi päälleajaja kuin kaksi henkilöautoa. Myös melun kannalta bussi on heikompi. Mutta 16 henkilöautoa vastaan yksi bussi meneekin jo toisinpäin.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Itse en olisi huolissanin puolityhjistä busseista niin pitkään kun henkilöautot kulkevat pääsääntöisesti 4/5-tyhjinä.


Henkilöautoilu ei ole joukkoliikennettä, sille ei ole allokoitu kaupungin kaduilta omia kaistoja, vaan se käyttää samaa ajorataa, jota saa ajaa niin busseilla, mopoilla kuin polkupyörillä. Auto on kone, kävelyn jatke, jonka hankinnasta, ylläpidosta ja kuljettamisesta ihminen vastaa itse. Henkilöautoilua on siten ihan turha arvioida samoilla kriteereillä kuin joukkoliikennettä. 

Surkuhupaisaa tässä on tietysti se, että jos henkilöautoilua arvioidaankin samoilla kriteereillä kuin joukkoliikennettä, niin Helsingissä kaistakapasiteetti on käytännössä ihan yhtä hyvässä käytössä henkilöautoilla kuin busseille dedikoituna. Teoriassa tietysti bussikaistoilla on paljon kapasiteettia, mutta kun täyttöaste on heikko, niin sama olisi ajaa henkilöautoilla.

Mulla ei sinänsä ole ongelmaa sen suhteen, että 200 vuotta sitten piirretyissä ahtaissa katukuiluissa suositaan nykyään yhtä liikennemuotoa toisen kustannuksella. Mutta jos niin tehdään, sille pitää olla laaja-alaiset perusteet ja toteutuksen pitäisi olla ensiluokkaista.

----------


## sane

> Ja jos sitten katsotaan Hämeentien käytön tehokkuutta, niin ylivoimaisesti tehottominta on päästää sinne henkilöautoja. Kahden henkilöauton viemä kaistan kapasiteetti on suunnilleen sama kuin yhdellä bussilla. Täyttöasteet siis samat. Mutta henkilöautossa kulkee 10 istuinta bussin 55:ttä istuinta ja 25:ttä seisomapaikkaa kohden.


Kahdessa autossa kulkee siis keskimäärin n. 2,4 matkustajaa, yhdessä bussissa lienee keskimäärin tuossa n. 5 matkustajaa (muistelen tällä foorumilla olleen puhetta tällaisesta käyttöasteesta). Eli keskimääräisellä käyttöasteella (jos ovat lähellekään oikeita), tarvitaan henkilöautoille n. 2 x kaistakapasiteettia kuljettamaan sama henkilömäärä.

Kävelijänä, asukkaana ja pyöräilijänä vaihdan mielläni yhden bussin neljään henkilöautoon. Jopa bussin satunnaisena käyttäjänä alistuisin mielelläni pakkovaihtoihin ratikasta tai metrosta busseihin kauempana keskustasta, kuin kuuntelen ja haistelen tyhjänä ajavia busseja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Laskutapa ei myöskään muuta sitä, miten asia oikeasti on. Se metrotunneli, jossa käyttökulut matkustajaa kohden voivat olla metrolla pienemmät kuin ratikalla, on tehty jo ja sijaitsee Helsingin niemen alla. Kaikki uudet metrotunnelit ovat muuta joukkoliikennettä kalliimpia, sekä rakentaa että operoida.
> 
> Jos espoolaiset saavat rakennetuksi Kivenlahden metron, heidän kannattaa olla käyttämättä metroa ja ajaa Länsiväylällä busseja, jos laskevat rahaa (ja matkustajien aikaa). Tunnelin lainoituksen maksamisesta espoolaiset eivät pääse, mutta bussiliikenne on halvempaa kuin maksaa metrojunista ja asemien ja radan avoinna pitämisestä.
> 
> Tämä on laskettavissa suunnitelmasta esitetyistä tiedoista. Bussiliikenteen lopettamisella säästetään 5,2 M. Metroliikenne maksaa 4,1 M ja radan ja asemien ylläpito 12,2 M. Siirtyminen busseista metroon siis nostaa operointikuluja 11,1 M vuodessa. Tämän päälle tulee sitten rahoituskustannus, 26,3 M. Eli metro metisen alla on kallis rakentaa ja kallis operoida. Kalliimpi kuin bussit. Jaetaan rahoja tai ei.
> 
> Vielä tästä on hyvä huomata, että uutta HSL:n aikana YTV-aikaan on vain infrasopimus. Metrojunien kuluja jaettiin YTV-aikanakin. Mutta tämä ei paljoa vaikuta Espoon talouteen, vaan se joutuu käytännössä itse maksamaan alueellaan olevien asemien ja radan ylläpidon. Sekä infrasopimuksen aikana että ilman sitä.


No entäpäs jos ihmiset ihan oikeasti haluavat matkustaa metrolla bussien sijaan kun sellainen kuitenkin on? Lämmitetyssä ja valaistussa metroasemassa on mukavempi odottaa kuin ulkona bussipysäkillä. Metroasemat ovat julkista tilaa ja niissä voi vaikka järjestää kirpputoreja tai konsertteja tai jumalanpalveluksia kaupunkilaisten iloksi esim sunnuntaisin kun matkustajia on vähemmän.

t. Rainer

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> No entäpäs jos ihmiset ihan oikeasti haluavat matkustaa metrolla bussien sijaan kun sellainen kuitenkin on? Lämmitetyssä ja valaistussa metroasemassa on mukavempi odottaa kuin ulkona bussipysäkillä. Metroasemat ovat julkista tilaa ja niissä voi vaikka järjestää kirpputoreja tai konsertteja tai jumalanpalveluksia kaupunkilaisten iloksi esim sunnuntaisin kun matkustajia on vähemmän.


Joo, mutta kun esim. meille useimmille eteläespoolaisille länsimetro merkitsee matkoilla Helsingin kantakaupungin suuntaan vain nykytilanteeseen verrattuna todellakin ankeampaa liityntäbussin odotusta lähipysäkillä, koska metron myötä meillä on sitten tiedossa tuleva täysin turha, vaivalloinen ja aikaa kuluttava metrovaihto verrattuna siihen, että nykyisin pääsemme erittäin kätevästi ja tehokkaasti Länsiväylän bussikaistoja kiitävillä mukavilla linja-autoilla kotipysäkiltä suoraan ilman vaihtoja Kampin bussiterminaalin sisätiloihin (joissa kyllä noita nimimerkki R.Silfverbergin ihannoimia kaikenlaisia "aktiviteettejakin" riittää reilusti enemmän kuin jollain pienellä Epsoon metroseisakkeella, vaikka eipä moinen argumentti juurikaan minua kiinnosta, sillä ainakin meidzi haluaa joukkoliikenteen nimenomaan olevan vain mahdollisimman tehokas väline siirtyä paikasta A paikkaan B, eivätkä moiset über-metroasemien megashoppailupuhokset tai nuorison "kokoontumiskeskukset" kiinnosta pätkääkään vaan ovat vain pikemminkin riesa verrattuna todelliseen tehokkaaseen joukkoliikennematkustamiseen, jollaista esim. runkolinjabussi 550 meille tarjoaa matkoillamme esim. Lajuskiin, Lepuskiin, Pitskuun, Haagaan, Ågeliin, Viikkiin etc.).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joo, mutta kun esim. meille useimmille eteläespoolaisille länsimetro merkitsee matkoilla Helsingin kantakaupungin suuntaan vain nykytilanteeseen verrattuna todellakin ankeampaa liityntäbussin odotusta lähipysäkillä, koska metron myötä meillä on sitten tiedossa tuleva täysin turha, vaivalloinen ja aikaa kuluttava metrovaihto verrattuna siihen, että nykyisin pääsemme erittäin kätevästi ja tehokkaasti Länsiväylän bussikaistoja kiitävillä mukavilla linja-autoilla kotipysäkiltä suoraan ilman vaihtoja Kampin bussiterminaalin sisätiloihin (joissa kyllä noita nimimerkki R.Silfverbergin ihannoimia kaikenlaisia "aktiviteettejakin" riittää reilusti enemmän kuin jollain pienellä Epsoon metroseisakkeella, vaikka eipä moinen argumentti juurikaan minua kiinnosta, sillä ainakin meidzi haluaa joukkoliikenteen nimenomaan olevan vain mahdollisimman tehokas väline siirtyä paikasta A paikkaan B, eivätkä moiset über-metroasemien megashoppailupuhokset tai nuorison "kokoontumiskeskukset" kiinnosta pätkääkään vaan ovat vain pikemminkin riesa verrattuna todelliseen tehokkaaseen joukkoliikennematkustamiseen, jollaista esim. runkolinjabussi 550 meille tarjoaa matkoillamme esim. Lajuskiin, Lepuskiin, Pitskuun, Haagaan, Ågeliin, Viikkiin etc.).


Liityntäliikenne on ollut arkipäivää rantaradalla ja muila rataosilla jo vuosikymmenten ajan. Toki joitakin suoria busseja helsingin keskustaan menee, mutta ne ovat niin hitaita että niitä on tullut käytettyä vain jos määränpää on bussireitin varrella tai on ollut painavia kantamuksia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## TuomasLehto

> ...metron myötä meillä on sitten tiedossa tuleva täysin turha, vaivalloinen ja aikaa kuluttava metrovaihto verrattuna siihen, että nykyisin pääsemme erittäin kätevästi ja tehokkaasti Länsiväylän bussikaistoja kiitävillä mukavilla linja-autoilla kotipysäkiltä suoraan ilman vaihtoja Kampin bussiterminaalin sisätiloihin (joissa kyllä noita nimimerkki R.Silfverbergin ihannoimia kaikenlaisia "aktiviteettejakin" riittää reilusti enemmän kuin jollain pienellä Epsoon metroseisakkeella, vaikka eipä moinen argumentti juurikaan minua kiinnosta, sillä ainakin meidzi haluaa joukkoliikenteen nimenomaan olevan vain mahdollisimman tehokas väline siirtyä paikasta A paikkaan B, eivätkä moiset über-metroasemien megashoppailupuhokset tai nuorison "kokoontumiskeskukset" kiinnosta pätkääkään vaan ovat vain pikemminkin riesa verrattuna todelliseen tehokkaaseen joukkoliikennematkustamiseen, jollaista esim. runkolinjabussi 550 meille tarjoaa matkoillamme esim. Lajuskiin, Lepuskiin, Pitskuun, Haagaan, Ågeliin, Viikkiin etc.).


Tämä argumentti on metron vastustajilta usein kuultu ja sinänsä ymmärrettävä. Ihmettelen vain, että silloin aika vahvasti unohtuu, että Länsiväylän busseilla tosiaankin pääsee Helsingissä suoraan tasan tarkkaan ja ainoastaan Ruoholahteen ja Kamppiin. Metrolla taas pääsee vaihdotta myös Steissille, Hakikseen, Kurviin, Hertsikkaan, Itikseen etc. Jotenkin tuntuu, että parannusta on siis vähintään yhtä paljon kuin heikennystä, mutta ehkä tässä on jotakin mitä en ymmärrä...

Samalla tähän ketjuun sopivasti Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan esitys Helsingin uudeksi yleiskaavaksi on juuri julkaistu. Siellä on myös melko kiinnostava, jopa ehkä alle viikossa latautuva pdf teemalla "joukkoliikenteen runkoverkko 2050". Sieltä löytyy jännittäviä asioita, kuten metron jatkeita itään, Pisararata sittenkin, ja lukuisa joukko pikaratikka/runkolinjoja mm. Laajasalosta Vartiosaaren kautta Vuosaareen, sekä vesijoukkoliikennettä mm. Herttoniemestä Lauttasaareen. Niin ja on siellä junaraiteista Tallinnaankin vihjattu. Saapa nähdä, kuinka paljon tuo sitten aikanaan vastaa todellisuutta.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Liityntäliikenne on ollut arkipäivää rantaradalla ja muila rataosilla jo vuosikymmenten ajan. Toki joitakin suoria busseja helsingin keskustaan menee, mutta ne ovat niin hitaita että niitä on tullut käytettyä vain jos määränpää on bussireitin varrella tai on ollut painavia kantamuksia.
> t. Rainer


Tuo bussien hitaus onkin juuri keskeinen erottava tekijä, sillä Länsiväylän suunnassahan moottoritien nopeat linja-autokaistat ulottuvat vain kahden pysäkkivälin ja muutamien liikennevalojen päähän Helsingin ydinkeskustasta (ja myös tämä väli ajetaan omia kaistoja ja katuja pitkin), kun taas joissakin muissa suunnissa bussien mateleminen esim. Mannerheimintien tai Hämeentien ruuhkissa, tiheissä pysäkkiväleissä ja liikennevaloissa Helsingin kantakaupungin läpi ydinkeskustaan on monesti todella sairaalloisen tuskallisen hidasta.

Eli kun se alun perin kommentoimani väite oli jos ihmiset ihan oikeasti haluavat matkustaa metrolla bussien sijaan, niin Länsiväylän suunnassa tuo argumentti tuskin pitää paikkaansa, koska länsimetro ei tuo suoriin bussilinjoihimme verrattuna mitenkään sitä nopeusetua, joka kompensoisi liityntäliikennevaihtojen vaivat ja hitaudet (vaikka tilanne toisissa ilmansuunnissa voi tietenkin olla huomattavan erilainen, minkä toki itsekin kokemuksesta erittäin hyvin tiedän, sillä kun minulla on tarvetta esim. matkustaa Pitäjänmäellä sijaitsevan työpaikkani ja Helsingin keskustan välillä, niin ilman muuta valitsen mieluummin luotettavasti aikataulujen mukaisesti kulkevan n. kymmenen minuutin matkan A-junalla kuin että käyttäisin bussia, jonka aikataulussa pysyminen ja matka-aika varsinkin ruuhka-aikoina on usein täydellistä myöhästymisarpajaista).




> Tämä argumentti on metron vastustajilta usein kuultu ja sinänsä ymmärrettävä. Ihmettelen vain, että silloin aika vahvasti unohtuu, että Länsiväylän busseilla tosiaankin pääsee Helsingissä suoraan tasan tarkkaan ja ainoastaan Ruoholahteen ja Kamppiin. Metrolla taas pääsee vaihdotta myös Steissille, Hakikseen, Kurviin, Hertsikkaan, Itikseen etc. Jotenkin tuntuu, että parannusta on siis vähintään yhtä paljon kuin heikennystä, mutta ehkä tässä on jotakin mitä en ymmärrä...


No ehkä et ymmärrä sitä, että tällaisella Pitskussa työskentelevällä eteläespoolaisella on kuitenkin esim. kulttuuriharrastusten ja sosiaalisten aktiviteettien vuoksi paljonkin syitä käydä Helsingin keskustassa kymmeniä kertoja vuodessa (sillä mm. Musiikkitalo, Kansallisteatteri ja ooppera saatikka lukuisat soittoruokalat ovat Kampin terminaalista mukavien kävelymatkojen päässä).

Myös vaihdot Länsiväylän busseista kaukoliikenteen linja-autoihin onnistuvat erittäin mukavasti Kampin terminaalin sisätiloissa (ja kävelymatka Rautatieasemallekin on käytännössä olematon niin katutasolla kuin myös tunneleissa).

Koska täysin rehellisesti voin vain todeta, että viimeksi tarvitsin joukkoliikennematkaa Itä-Helsinkiin (tai edes itäisen kantakaupungin puolelle) edellisen kerran kesällä 2014, kun kävin mesenaatti-joukkorahoittamamme vähemmän kaupallisen genren levyn suljetulla yksityisellä julkaisukeikalla Puotilassa.

Eikä esim. Itiksessä ole täältä Espoon puolelta mitään tarvetta käydä shoppailemassa, koska omissa Selloissamme, IsoissaOmenoissamme jne. löytyvät aivan ne samat CityMarketit, Prismat kuin myös ruåtsalaisten kauppaketjujen myymälät etc.

Ja jos sinne nykyisen metron itäsuunnan liikenne-alueille on joskus harvinaisen syyn takia aihetta matkustaa, niin Kampin terminaalissa vaihto sisätiloissa mukavista Espoon lähibusseistamme metroon on todennäköisesti huomattavasti miellyttävämpää kuin niillä tulevilla eteläepsoolaisilla metroseisakkeilla (sillä Kampissa linja-automme liikennöivät sisätiloihin, sen sijaan tulevat Epsoon metroseisakkeet tuskin näin hyvää palvelua tarjoavat).

----------


## late-

> Kahdessa autossa kulkee siis keskimäärin n. 2,4 matkustajaa, yhdessä bussissa lienee keskimäärin tuossa n. 5 matkustajaa (muistelen tällä foorumilla olleen puhetta tällaisesta käyttöasteesta). Eli keskimääräisellä käyttöasteella (jos ovat lähellekään oikeita), tarvitaan henkilöautoille n. 2 x kaistakapasiteettia kuljettamaan sama henkilömäärä.


Kahdella tavalla väärin.

Liikenneverkon kapasiteetti mitoitetaan ruuhkan mukaan. Ruuhka-aikaan kahdessa autossa on Helsingissä keskimäärin 2,46 matkustajaa. Bussissa on ruuhka-aikaan merkityksellisillä väleillä todennäköisesti ainakin kymmenen kertaa enemmän matkustajia. Kaistakerroin siis viisi. Joukkoliikenteen keskimääräinen noin 20 % kuormitusaste koskee koko päivän kaikkia vuoroja ja myös hiljaisia linjoja. Ei ruuhka-aikaa ja ruuhkaisia reittejä.

Lisäksi 20 % kuormitusaste bussille on HSL:n mitoituskapasiteetilla ja nykyisillä kalustotyypeillä 10-14 henkilöä, ei 5.

----------


## antti

Juttelin tässä erään seinäjokelaisen kanssa, joka on aiemmin asunut Helsingissäkin. Kerroin hänelle Hämeentien pyörätieprojektista ja Helsinginkadun raitiovaunukiskojen siirrosta pyöräteiden takia. Hänen kommenttinsa oli: "Ovatko hesalaiset tulleet ihan hulluiksi".
En osannut vastata siihen mitään viisasta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Juttelin tässä erään seinäjokelaisen kanssa, joka on aiemmin asunut Helsingissäkin. Kerroin hänelle Hämeentien pyörätieprojektista ja Helsinginkadun raitiovaunukiskojen siirrosta pyöräteiden takia. Hänen kommenttinsa oli: "Ovatko hesalaiset tulleet ihan hulluiksi".
> En osannut vastata siihen mitään viisasta.


Missäs kohtaa Helsinginkadulla jouduttiin ratikkakiskoja siirtämään pyörätien takia? Ainakaan niin, että lopputulos olisi ollut aiempaa huonompi?

Ja oikea vastaus kysymykseen olisi ollut:"Eivät. Helsingissä ollaan nyt ilmeisesti lopulta ymmärretty, että "Predict and provide"-liikennesuunnittelu johtaa vain ongelmien siirtämiseen aina vain eteenpäin ja lopulta pahenemiseen. "Decide and provide"-suunnitteluperiaatteella taas liikennejärjestelmästä muodostuu sellainen, mitä todella halutaan."

----------


## hmikko

> Juttelin tässä erään seinäjokelaisen kanssa, joka on aiemmin asunut Helsingissäkin. Kerroin hänelle Hämeentien pyörätieprojektista ja Helsinginkadun raitiovaunukiskojen siirrosta pyöräteiden takia. Hänen kommenttinsa oli: "Ovatko hesalaiset tulleet ihan hulluiksi".
> En osannut vastata siihen mitään viisasta.


En tiedä, miten ja miten kauan ko. henkilö on Helsingissä asunut, mutta seinäjokelaisesta näkövinkkelistä voi olla vaikea ymmärtää. Seinäjoki mainittiin takavuosina Suomen autoistuneimmaksi paikkakunnaksi. En tiedä, onko se sitä tilastollisesti tällä hetkellä, mutta juuri siltä meno näyttää. "Kaupunki"suunnittelu on omakotitalomaton levittämistä ja superhypermarkettien rakentelua pelloille. Keskustan elävöittämisestä kirjoitetaan selvityksiä, ja sitten kaavoitetaan lisää hypermarkettia. Henkilöautoliikenne on lisääntynyt viimeisten kymmenen vuoden aikana niin, että entinen alkuasukas on suorastaan äimistynyt. Julkisten palvelujen keskittäminen maakuntakeskukseen on tuonut tähän oman osansa, eli ulkopaikkakuntalaisten autoja suhaa enenevässä määrin.

(Jos ken yrittää tätä havainnoida Google satelliittikuvista, niin huomatkoon, että ne ovat Seinäjoen kohdalla ainakin seitsemän vuotta vanhoja ja niistä puuttuu uusia omakotitaloalueita laajalti ja ainakin pari hypermarkettia.)

----------


## marX

> Ihmisten on päästävä liikkumaan ja koska kaikilla ei ole valtion rahanhimon vuoksi varaa autoilla, kunnan on järjestettävä joukkoliikennettä.
> 
> ...
> 
> Tuollaiset ratkaisut vaan eivät ole taloudellisesti järkeviä, vaan niitä puuhataan täysin ideologisin perustein. Yhtä liikennemuotoa pidetään parempana kuin toista.


Ettet nyt vain pitäisi itse yhtä liikennemuotoa, eli autoilua, parempana kuin muut?

Minulla esimerkiksi olisi erittäin hyvin varaa autoilla, mutta en halua sitä tehdä.

----------


## j-lu

> Ettet nyt vain pitäisi itse yhtä liikennemuotoa, eli autoilua, parempana kuin muut?


Henkilökohtaisella tasollahan tuo riippuu ihan siitä, mihin on menossa, mitä on mukana, onko ajokunnossa. Kaupungissa useiten fillarilla, joskus raitiovaunulla tai autolla. Kaupungista ulospäin kehä kolmoselle saakka autolla tai fillarilla. Yhdelle jäähallille pääsee suhteellisen nopeasti kotoontani bussilla, joten jos en mene fillarilla, menen yleensä bussilla. Länsimetron valmistuttua tiedän tulevani käyttämään myös metroa. Asun kivenheiton päässä metroasemalta, mutta kaupungin sisäisiin matkoihin Helsingin metro on huono. Ruoholahteen tai itään taas ei ole käytännössä koskaan asiaa. Turussa olen käynyt viime aikoina myös bussilla, kiitos kilpailun ja laskeneiden hintojen. Motareiden ajaminen on tylsää.

Helsinki on sen verran pieni kaupunki ja ruuhkat olemattomia, että sikäli kun ihmisellä on mahdollisuus, auto on usein nopein liikkumismuoto ja myös vaivattomin, sillä parkkitilaa on. 




> Minulla esimerkiksi olisi erittäin hyvin varaa autoilla, mutta en halua sitä tehdä.


Juuri tälläiseen ideologiseen valintaan perustuu valitettavasti myös Helsingin liikennesuunnittelu. On varaa tuhlata väyläkapasiteettia puolityhjien bussien rallilla. Kun usko on vahva, ei hintaa kysellä.

----------


## tlajunen

> On varaa tuhlata väyläkapasiteettia puolityhjien bussien rallilla. Kun usko on vahva, ei hintaa kysellä.


Puolityhjä bussi vie väyläkapasiteettia vähemmän kuin 4/5-tyhjä henkilöauto.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Puolityhjä bussi vie väyläkapasiteettia vähemmän kuin 4/5-tyhjä henkilöauto.


Tähän täytyy kuitenkin todeta, että Helsingin joukkoliikenteen tarjottujen paikkakilometrien käyttöaste on suunnilleen sama. Siis vajaa 20 %. Henkilöauton vahingoksi on kuitenkin todettava, että joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on aktiivikäytössä noin 16 tuntia vuorokaudessa, henkilöauto noin 1,5 tuntia. Tai asian voi ilmaista toisin: Joukkoliikenne on käytössä 100 % ihmisten valveillaoloajasta, henkilöauto 10 %.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Helsinki on sen verran pieni kaupunki ja ruuhkat olemattomia, että sikäli kun ihmisellä on mahdollisuus, auto on usein nopein liikkumismuoto ja myös vaivattomin, sillä parkkitilaa on.


Minkäs takia sitten aika monet valittavat Helsingin ruuhkista ja vaativat mm. Kehä I:ltä tasoliittymien muuttamista eritasoliittymiksi?




> Juuri tälläiseen ideologiseen valintaan perustuu valitettavasti myös Helsingin liikennesuunnittelu. On varaa tuhlata väyläkapasiteettia puolityhjien bussien rallilla. Kun usko on vahva, ei hintaa kysellä.


Tuo "ideologinen valinta" alkaa minusta muistuttamaan valitettavasti jo eräänlaista natsikorttia, jota eräät keskustelijat käyttävät mm. Helsingin liikennevalo-ohjauksen suunnittelijoiden arvosteluun. Meinaan, uskottavampi selitys tähän puolityhjien bussien ralliin on minusta puhdas typeryys, kun noiden sisääntuloväylien joukkoliikennettä ei ole nostettu raiteille, vaikka niillä jo kulkevat raitiotiet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minkäs takia sitten aika monet valittavat Helsingin ruuhkista ja vaativat mm. Kehä I:ltä tasoliittymien muuttamista eritasoliittymiksi?


Vastaavan voisi todeta tuskasta lyhennettyjen metrojunien kapasiteetin riittämättömyydestä. Sehän on lähes sitä, että jos muutamassa ruuhka-ajan vuorossa istumapaikat ihan oikeasti loppuvat, niin sanotaan, että kapasiteetti on loppu. Tai kun vuoroväli on 2,5 minuuttia ja sitä voisi lyhentää vielä 1,5 minuuttiin, niin vuoroväli on minimissään ja sanotaan, että pitää hankkia 350 miljoonalla uudet junat ja automaatti.

Tietenkin on kivaa, ettei tarvitse hoitaa asioita tosissaan eikä alistua mihinkään, mikä ei ole enää kivaa. Asian voi ilmaista myös kauniimmin niin, että pidetään hyvä palvelutaso, niin autoilulle kuin metromatkustajillekin. Eikä välitetä siitä, mitä se maksaa, koska kukaan ei maksa siitä palvelutasosta suoraan itse.

Joskus maksamisen aika kuitenkin tulee, vaikka kuvitellaan, että mitä vaan voi tehdä ulkomaisella 30 vuoden lainanotolla, josta lainan ottavat virkamiehet ja poliitikot eivät koskaan ole vastuussa. Hulluimmat hankkeet perustellaan elvytyksellä, jota pönkittämään kutsutaan Suomeen silloin tällöin joku ulkomainen talousguru. Tälle gurulle ei kuitenkaan koskaan kerrota, että halutut elvytyshankkeet eivät millään laskutavalla tuo pysyvää hyötyä, mikä on todellisen elvytyshankkeen ehto ja syy, miksi se tehdään.

Liian kalliiden ratahankkeiden kanssa maksamisen aika taisi tulla vastaan yllättävän nopeasti, kun HSL joutuu korottamaan lipunhintoja ja subventiota, kun puolet rakentamiskuluista nykyään kierrätetään HSL:n kautta.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Tuo "ideologinen valinta" alkaa minusta muistuttamaan valitettavasti jo eräänlaista natsikorttia, jota eräät keskustelijat käyttävät mm. Helsingin liikennevalo-ohjauksen suunnittelijoiden arvosteluun. Meinaan, uskottavampi selitys tähän puolityhjien bussien ralliin on minusta puhdas typeryys, kun noiden sisääntuloväylien joukkoliikennettä ei ole nostettu raiteille, vaikka niillä jo kulkevat raitiotiet.


Oliko pikkujoulut?  :Very Happy: 

Sitä yrittää aina ajatella parasta muista ihmisistä. Että vaikka ne päätyvät typeriin ratkaisuihin, niin siellä silti on joku ajatus takana. Tässä tapaus "bussirallissa" voi kuvitella, että vaihdottomia yhteyksia arvostetaan, niille lasketaan kovat kertoimet. Liikennevaloissa ja risteysjärjestelyissä, että syynä on turhan ajon välttäminen asuinkaduilla ja turvallisuus. Siksi joka risteyksessä pääsee vasemmalle ja valovaiheita, sitä myötä myös seisomista, on naapurinkin tarpeiksi. Eihän se tehokasta ole, kuten ei ole bussirallikaan. Tehokkuuden vastakohta ei aina ole typeryys, mutta kun raha ei kasva puissa, talouskasvu on aika pitkän tunnelin päässä, niin soisi, että tehokkuusajattelu löytäisi myös julkiselle sektorille ja (joukko)liikenteen suunnitteluun ja järjestämiseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:30 ----------




> Joskus maksamisen aika kuitenkin tulee, vaikka kuvitellaan, että mitä vaan voi tehdä ulkomaisella 30 vuoden lainanotolla, josta lainan ottavat virkamiehet ja poliitikot eivät koskaan ole vastuussa. Hulluimmat hankkeet perustellaan elvytyksellä, jota pönkittämään kutsutaan Suomeen silloin tällöin joku ulkomainen talousguru. Tälle gurulle ei kuitenkaan koskaan kerrota, että halutut elvytyshankkeet eivät millään laskutavalla tuo pysyvää hyötyä, mikä on todellisen elvytyshankkeen ehto ja syy, miksi se tehdään.


30 vuotta on liian lyhyt aika arvioida metrotunnelin kannattavuutta, laina halpaa ja maailman suurkaupungeista ei olisi aikoinaan kasvanut suurkaupunkeja, jos niissä olisi sovellettu yhtalia joukkoliikennehankkeiden kannattavuuslaskentaan.




> Liian kalliiden ratahankkeiden kanssa maksamisen aika taisi tulla vastaan yllättävän nopeasti, kun HSL joutuu korottamaan lipunhintoja ja subventiota, kun puolet rakentamiskuluista nykyään kierrätetään HSL:n kautta.


Tiedät itsekin, että tuo investointikustannusten kierrättäminen lipun hintoihin on järjetöntä ja liian kalliita ratahankkeet ovat ainoastaan, jos niitä ei hyödynntetä. Espoo näyttää hyödyntävän länsimetron kymmenessä vuodessa paremmin kuin Helsinki itähaaran tähän asti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 30 vuotta on liian lyhyt aika arvioida metrotunnelin kannattavuutta, laina halpaa ja maailman suurkaupungeista ei olisi aikoinaan kasvanut suurkaupunkeja, jos niissä olisi sovellettu yhtalia joukkoliikennehankkeiden kannattavuuslaskentaan.


Jos metrotunnelia ei tarvita 30 vuoteen, sitä ei kannata tehdä ollenkaan. Aivan samasta syystä ruumisarkkua ei osteta lapselle huomenlahjaksi, vaikka se elämän päättyessä aivan varmasti tuleekin tarpeelliseksi.

Talousteoreettisesti tämä esitetään niin, että jonkin asian kustantaminen tulevaisuuden varalle ei ole järkevää, kun käytetyn rahan korko saavuttaa odotusaikana asian kustannuksen. Sillä silloin varautumisen hyöty on kokonaan menetetty. Käytännössä varautumista heikentää myös teknologian kehitys. Odotusajan jälkeen tulevaisuuden varalle tehty asia on jo vanhentunut eikä enää käyttökelpoinen. Ja vastaavan asian tekeminen odotusajan jälkeen on huomattavasti halvempaa, joten varautuminen on ollut kallis tapa tehdä asia.

Tässä kokonaisuudessa ei ole kyse siitä, mikä on lainan korko hetkellä, jolloin laina otetaan. Kyse on siitä, että talouden näkökulmasta hyödyllisempää on käyttää rahaa sellaiseen, jota tarvitaan nyt kuin sellaiseen, jota ei tarvita. Ja tämä toimii myös kääntäen. Ei kannata jättää tekemättä sitä, mikä tarvitaan nyt, sillä verukkeella, että ehkä joskus tulevaisuudessa tarvitaan jotain muuta.

YHTALIsta ja maailman suurkaupungeista voin todeta, ettei niiden joukkoliikennehankkeissa tarvittu YHTALeita. Monet metrot on rakennettu siksi, että ihmisten määrä on ollut niin suuri, että on ollut pakko rakentaa mahdollisimman tehokkaita joukkoliikennevälineitä. Pointti tässä on oikeastaan siinä, että YHTALI ei perustu kapasiteetin vaan matka-ajan lyhetymisen laskemiseen. YHTALI-laskennassa ei ole mitään hyötyä lisätä kapasiteettia kysynnän mukaan, koska hyödyksi lasketaan vain matkan nopeutuminen.




> Tiedät itsekin, että tuo investointikustannusten kierrättäminen lipun hintoihin on järjetöntä ja liian kalliita ratahankkeet ovat ainoastaan, jos niitä ei hyödynntetä. Espoo näyttää hyödyntävän länsimetron kymmenessä vuodessa paremmin kuin Helsinki itähaaran tähän asti.


Ratahankkeet ovat liian kalliita, jos niille ei ole käyttöä, tai käyttötarve voidaan hoitaa halvemmilla kustannuksilla. Espoon metron kohdalla toteutuvat molemmat. Jos verrataan itämetroon, niin eiköhän siellä infra ja siihen käytetty raha ole selkeästi paremmin hyödynnetty kuin Espoossa. Sillä itämetrossa huippukuorma on sentään noin puolet tuollaisen raideinfran teknisestä kapasiteetista, eikä infraa ole tehty mahdollisimman kalliilla tavalla tunneleihin metsien alle.

En pidä HSL:n kustannusjakoperiaatteesta siltä osin, että sitä ei sovelleta myös bussiliikenteeseen sekä siksi, että jako perustuu jotakuinkin mielivaltaisesti vain kuntarajoihin.

Bussiliikenteeseen soveltamattomuus tarkoittaa sitä, että raideliikenteen kustannukset tulevat kyllä nyt lasketuksi näkyviin, mutta bussiliikenteen kustannukset eivät. Bussikaistat ja katurakentamisen lisähinta bussiliikennekelpoisuudesta ovat yhtälailla bussiliikenteen kustannuksia kuin raiteet ovat raideliikenteen kustannuksia. Mutta nämä unohdetaan tyystin, joten edelleen hämärtyy käsitys siitä, mitä eri liikennemuotojen kokonaiskustannukset oikeasti ovat.

Kuntarajat puolestaan ovat täysin merkityksettömiä sille, miten naapurikunnilta veloitetaan toisen kunnan infran käytöstä. Nyt on tilanne niin, että jos espoolaiset ajavat metrolla Hesan puolella vaikka 10 % metronousuista, Espoo maksaa 10 % myös Vuosaaren ja Mellunmäen metrohaaroista, vaikka espolaiset eivät koskaan siellä matkusta. Ja kääntäen, Helsinki maksaisi Kivenlahden metrosta, vaikka ei siellä helsinkiläisiä koskaan liikkuisikaan.

Mutta se, peritäänkö metrotunnelin rakentaminen matkalippujen hinnoissa vai kunnallisverona ei liity mitenkään siihen periaatteeseen, että on päätetty, että kunta maksaa oman alueensa infrasta puolet kokonaan itse ja toisen puolen itse vain siltä osin, kun muiden kuntien asukkaat eivät infraa käytä. Kaikille kunnille jaettavan osuuden jako matkalippuihin ja verovaroin kustannettavaan subventioon on puhtaasti poliittinen arvovalinta. Ja siitä ovat vastuussa samat poliitikot, jotka itse ovat päättäneet nämä ylisuuret hankkeet tehdä. Eivät vain näytä olevan halukkaita päätöksistään maksamaan.

Ja tässä nyt vain tulee osoitetuksi, että hankkeet ovat ylisuuria. Jos niissä olisi taloudellinen järki, ne eivät nostaisi joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskustannuksia. Eikä silloin tarvitsisi pohtia, pannaanko nousu lipunhintoihin vai maksetaanko subventiona.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Jos metrotunnelia ei tarvita 30 vuoteen, sitä ei kannata tehdä ollenkaan.


Maailma on täynnä tällaista kertakäyttöajattelua, joten ei ihme, ettei nykyään ei tehdä mitään kestävää. Fakta on, että metrotunnelista on iloa paljon pidemmäksi ajaksi kuin 30 vuodeksi. Siksi kannattavuuslaskelmien vuosirajat ovat täysin keinotekoisia. Vähän sama kuin laskea talon rakentamisen kannattavuutta sillä perusteella, että jollain rajatulla ajalla vuokrat ovat niin ja niin paljon. Asutaan kaikki vaan vuokralla, ei kenenkään kannata rakentaa mitään.

----------


## Nrg

> Maailma on täynnä tällaista kertakäyttöajattelua, joten ei ihme, ettei nykyään ei tehdä mitään kestävää. Fakta on, että metrotunnelista on iloa paljon pidemmäksi ajaksi kuin 30 vuodeksi. Siksi kannattavuuslaskelmien vuosirajat ovat täysin keinotekoisia. Vähän sama kuin laskea talon rakentamisen kannattavuutta sillä perusteella, että jollain rajatulla ajalla vuokrat ovat niin ja niin paljon. Asutaan kaikki vaan vuokralla, ei kenenkään kannata rakentaa mitään.


Sadan tai 150 vuoden päästä koittavat maagiset yhteiskunnalliset metrotuotot tunneli-investoinnista eivät ole niin maagisia kuin annat ymmärtää. Investointilaskennassa lähempänä olevat tuotot saavat aina suuremman painoarvon kuin kaukana tulevaisuudessa olevat hyödyt tulevaisuuden tuottojen diskonttauksen vuoksi. Kyse ei ole mistään kertakäyttöajattelusta, vaan resurssien tehokkaasta allokonnista. Samalla tavalla, miten toisessa ketjussa asiaa järkeilit:




> Suomessa pitäisi vähitellen ymmärtää se, että markkinataloudessa yksityiset toimijat käyvät kauppaa. Jos kauppa ei kannata ilman, että kaikkea verotetaan "todella paljon" ja verottamalla riistetyillä rahoilla rakennetaan metsäautoteitä, se kauppa ei tosiaankaan kannata ja sietäisi kuolla pois. Siinä vapautuisi työvoimaa ja pääomaa tekemään jotain kannattavaa, jotain mitä ei tarvitsisi tukea.


Investoinneilla on yleensä jokin tietty pitoaika, joka yleensä perustuu siihen, kuinka kauan investointi pysyy käyttökelpoisena ilman, että sen huoltokustannukset syövät sen tuotot tai että teknologia on kehittynyt niin, ettei vanhaa vempelettä kannata enää pitää. Se ei ole kertakäyttökulttuuria, vaan taloudellista ajattelua. Toisaalta, jos oletetaan, että louhittu tunneli on ikuinen, ja siitä saadaan ikuiset tasaiset hyödyt, rajaa diskonttokorko käytännössä sellaisen ajankohdan tulevaisuudesta, jonka jälkeisillä laskennallisilla tuotoilla ei ole tämän hetken laskuissa mitään merkitystä niiden ollessa niin vähäisiä. Sekin on edelleen taloudellista ajattelua eikä kertakäyttökulttuuria.

Kukaan ei voi pokkana väittää, ettei käytännössä ikuisesti peruskalliossa pysyvästä tunnelista olisi hyötyä pitkälle tulevaisuudessa. Kyse on hyödyn määrästä. Jos suuret hydödyt syntyvät vasta 20 vuoden kuluttua, muuttuu investointi sitä kannattavammaksi, mitä lähemmäksi tuota ajankohtaa lähestytään. Niitä tulevaisuuden hyötyjä varten ei kannata rakennuttaa tunnelia, jos siitä tulevat hyödyt eivät korvaa kustannuksia _tai jos_ jollain muulla investoinnilla saadaan suurempi hyöty. Ja tätähän Antero viestissään sanoi; jos tunnelin hyödyt ovat vasta kaukana tulevaisuudessa, kannattaa tunneli rakentaa vasta vähän ennen tuota kaukaista tulevaisuutta. Sitä ennen kannattaa rahat käyttää niin, että saadaan hyödyt mahdollisimman nopeasti tai suurena irti eikä kituuttaa kohti tulevaisuutta kannattamattoman investoinnin kanssa.

Metron kanssa tilanne on se, ettei sille ole voitu osoittaa hyötyjä, jotka kattaisivat kustannukset. Jos se kuitenkin on sellainen sadan vuoden investointi, niin kuin on usein markkinoitu, niin se saattaa odottaessa muuttua kannattavaksi teknologian laskiessa kustannustasoa ja suurempien hyötyjen lähestyessä investointiajankohtaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Fakta on, että metrotunnelista on iloa paljon pidemmäksi ajaksi kuin 30 vuodeksi.


Tuo on täysin eri asia kuin se, että rakennetaan 30 vuotta ennen kuin on tarve.

----------


## hylje

> 30 vuotta on liian lyhyt aika arvioida metrotunnelin kannattavuutta, laina halpaa ja maailman suurkaupungeista ei olisi aikoinaan kasvanut suurkaupunkeja, jos niissä olisi sovellettu yhtalia joukkoliikennehankkeiden kannattavuuslaskentaan.


Maailman suurimpien kaupunkien listalla on useita kaupunkeja, joiden raskain liikenneväline on bussi. Metron puuttuminen ei pysäytä kaupungin kasvua, jos kaupunki on muutenkin kasvaakseen. 

Tukkoinen kaupunkiliikenne ei tapa kaupunkia, vaan on lähinnä vähän epämukava tilanne.

----------


## petteri

> Maailman suurimpien kaupunkien listalla on useita kaupunkeja, joiden raskain liikenneväline on bussi. Metron puuttuminen ei pysäytä kaupungin kasvua, jos kaupunki on muutenkin kasvaakseen. 
> 
> Tukkoinen kaupunkiliikenne ei tapa kaupunkia, vaan on lähinnä vähän epämukava tilanne.


Minusta vähän epämukava on vaikka Lagosin tai Bogotan liikenteen toimivuudesta näin Pohjois-eurooppalaisella mittapuulla aika rohkea ilmaus. 

Horna, pätsi, siis sellainen kuuma alakerran paikka, jossa Lucifer pitää huolta ikuisista bussikyydeistä olisi mielestäni paljon osuvampi kielikuva.

----------


## j-lu

> Sadan tai 150 vuoden päästä koittavat maagiset yhteiskunnalliset metrotuotot tunneli-investoinnista eivät ole niin maagisia kuin annat ymmärtää. Investointilaskennassa lähempänä olevat tuotot saavat aina suuremman painoarvon kuin kaukana tulevaisuudessa olevat hyödyt tulevaisuuden tuottojen diskonttauksen vuoksi. Kyse ei ole mistään kertakäyttöajattelusta, vaan resurssien tehokkaasta allokonnista. Samalla tavalla, miten toisessa ketjussa asiaa järkeilit:


Kysehän ei ole ollenkaan samasta asiasta. Metsäautoteiden tukeminen on tulonsiirtoa. Tuetaan rajattua elinkeinoa, joka ei ehkä olisi kannattava ilman yhteiskunnan subventiota. Joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen voimakkaasti kasvavalla kaupunkialueella taasen tukee talouskasvua, yhteiskunta hyötyy siitä lisääntyvänä toimeliaisuutena, tehostuneina markkinoina. Maailmassa ei ole kovin montaa turhaa tai kannattamatonta metrotunnelia länsimaisiin kaupunkeihin rakennettu. Kyse on ainoastaan siitä, että osataan arvioida dynaamiset vaikutukset, eikä jumiuduta pelkkiin matka-aikoihin. Silloin jää helposti rakentamatta. Sama kuin raidejokerilla.

Ratikkaintoilijoilla kyllä säännöt vaihtuvat ihan sitä mukaa, mikä liikenneväline kiskoja pitkin kulkee. Kruunusillan kohdalla itketään, että olisi pitänyt rakentaa etukäteen, olisi saatu tonteista parempi hinta. Peltometron kohdalla maan hyödyntäminen kokonaan kestää vähintään viisikymmentä vuotta (itämetrohan on hyvä esimerkki, peltihallia kasvaa radanvarsi edelleen) mutta hyötyjä suostutaan laskemaan vain kolmeltakymmenelta vuodelta.

----------


## Nrg

> Kysehän ei ole ollenkaan samasta asiasta. Metsäautoteiden tukeminen on tulonsiirtoa. Tuetaan rajattua elinkeinoa, joka ei ehkä olisi kannattava ilman yhteiskunnan subventiota. Joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen voimakkaasti kasvavalla kaupunkialueella taasen tukee talouskasvua, yhteiskunta hyötyy siitä lisääntyvänä toimeliaisuutena, tehostuneina markkinoina.


Ihan samalla tavalla metsäautoteiden huoltaminen yhteiskunnallisin varoin lisää toimeliaisuutta, koska se tekee liiketoiminnan kannattavammaksi ja katteet reilummiksi. Mennään nyt hieman ohi siitä, kun yritin kertoa, että 30 vuoden aikajänne on investoinneissa sellainen, että sen huomioon ottaminen on varsin epärelevanttia, mutta lainaan nyt itseäni vajaan kahden vuoden takaa todistaakseni yhtäläisyyden:




> [K]aupungin ja valtion veronmaksajat osallistuvat metron rakentamisesta koituviin kustannuksiin ja kaikki jotka aseman viereen muuttavat, maksavat tästä syntyneestä hyödystä asunnon ostohinnassa. He eivät kuitenkaan maksa sitä niille, jotka ovat arvon tuottamisen maksaneet eli veronmaksajille, vaan rakennusliikkeille, jotka ovat saaneet metron tuoman lisäarvon käytännössä ilmaiseksi ja ulosmittaavat siten verorahoilla tehdyn panostuksen omaan tulokseensa.


Eli täydestä tulonsiirrosta tuossakin on vain kyse.




> Ratikkaintoilijoilla kyllä säännöt vaihtuvat ihan sitä mukaa, mikä liikenneväline kiskoja pitkin kulkee. Kruunusillan kohdalla itketään, että olisi pitänyt rakentaa etukäteen, olisi saatu tonteista parempi hinta. Peltometron kohdalla maan hyödyntäminen kokonaan kestää vähintään viisikymmentä vuotta (itämetrohan on hyvä esimerkki, peltihallia kasvaa radanvarsi edelleen) mutta hyötyjä suostutaan laskemaan vain kolmeltakymmenelta vuodelta.


No tämähän on täysin riippuvaista siitä, miten maanomistussuhteet menevät. Jos kaupunki rakentaa sillan ja myy sen jälkeen tontit, kaupunki saa tonteista suuremman hinnan. Jos kaupunki myy tontit, ja ehkä rakentaa sillan, niin sillan arvonnoususta hyötyvät vain omistajat, ei kaupunki. Tietysti silta tuo kaupungin kassaan kyllä lisää rahaa noiden mainittujen dynaamisten vaikutusten ansiosta, mutta eipä tuo kustannusten ja tuottojen jakautuminen millään lailla silloin oikeudenmukaisesti mene.

Kun puhut siitä, että hyötyjä suostutaan laskemaan "vain" kolmenkymmenen seuraavan vuoden osalta, niin tässäpä nyt rautalangasta syy siihen, miksi näin tehdään. Kun perusongelma on siinä, että tulevaisuuden hyödyt eivät ole yhtä arvokkaita kuin tämän hetken hyödyt.

Oletetaan, että tehdään investointi X, joka tuottaa seuraavan sadan vuoden aikana seuraavasti:

Ensimmäisen vuoden jälkeen tuotto on 100, jonka jälkeen tuotto kasvaa inflaation mukana tasaisesti kolmen prosentin vuosivauhtia. Käytetään tuottovaatimuksena seitsemää prosenttia, jolla tuotot siis diskontataan nykyhetkeen. Koko investoinnin nettonykyarvoksi muodostuu 2 615,73 yksikköä rahaa. Mitä käykään, jos pudotamme investointilaskelmasta pois viimeiset 70 vuotta? Nettonykyarvo tippuu 1 822,04 yksikköön. Kun 70% pitoajasta pudotettiin pois, putosi nettonykyarvo aika tarkalleen 30%.

En väitä, etteikö siis 70 vuodella olisi siis eroa, mutta nyt on huomattava, että tulojen ennustaminen edes tuohon 30 vuoden päähän on äärimmäisen epävarmaa touhua. Vielä epävarmempaa on ennustaa yli 30 vuoden saatika 100 vuoden päähän. Tämän lisäksi metron tapauksessa tilanne ei todellakaan ole näin autuas. En muista tähän hätään tarkkoja lukuja, mutta itse porattu tunnelihan ei ole järisyttävin kustannus miljardin potissa. Ja kaikki muuhan on uusittavaa ja huollettavaa infraa, joten käytännössä tuo investointi on lähes kokonaan uusittava tuolloin 30 vuoden kieppeillä tai osittain sen ympärillä. Eli nyt tehtävä tunnelinporausinvestointi tuo vain murto-osan vuosikymmenien päästä saatavista äärimmäisen spekulatiivisista tuotoista, ja loput niistä tuotoista on tehtävä uusin investoinnein.

Jos investointi ei ihan oikeasti ole tuottava 30 vuoden aikajänteellä, niin ei sitä kannata alkaa tehdä. Pääkaupunkiseudulla on lukuisia hankkeita, joiden voidaan todeta olevan kannattavia alle 30 vuoden yhteiskunnallisilla tuotoilla. Ne pitäisi ehdottomasti tehdä ensin, eikä sijoittaa rahoja sellaisiin hankkeisiin, joita ei ole voitu laskea kannattaviksi ja joiden kannattavuus perustuu äärimmäisen epävarmaan kaukaiseen tulevaisuuteen. Yksikään yritys ei voi tehdä investointipäätöksiä toteamalla, että kyllä ne tuotot sieltä 50 vuoden päästä ehkä tulevat. En ymmärrä, minkä vuoksi julkisia hankkeita voidaan perustella vastaavalla vehimutulla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kysehän ei ole ollenkaan samasta asiasta. Metsäautoteiden tukeminen on tulonsiirtoa. Tuetaan rajattua elinkeinoa, joka ei ehkä olisi kannattava ilman yhteiskunnan subventiota. Joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen voimakkaasti kasvavalla kaupunkialueella taasen tukee talouskasvua, yhteiskunta hyötyy siitä lisääntyvänä toimeliaisuutena, tehostuneina markkinoina. ...
> 
> Ratikkaintoilijoilla kyllä säännöt vaihtuvat ihan sitä mukaa...


Eihän tarpeettoman tunnelin tai muun ylimitoitetun liikennehankkeenkaan rakentaminen muuta ole kuin tulonsiirtoa rajatulle elinkeinolle, rakennusteollisuudelle. Infrarakentaminen ei olisi ilman yhteiskunnan rahoitusta ainoastaan kannattamatonta vaan peräti mahdotonta. Ja lienee metsäteollisuus ja metsäautoteiden tukeminen tuottanut monikertaisesti enemmän hyvää Suomelle kuin yksikään metrotunneli. Taitaa olla nyt niin, että tunneli-intoilijallakin säännöt vaihtuvat. Sitä saa verovaroin tukea, josta itse tykkää, muuta ei.




> Kruunusillan kohdalla itketään, että olisi pitänyt rakentaa etukäteen, olisi saatu tonteista parempi hinta. Peltometron kohdalla maan hyödyntäminen kokonaan kestää vähintään viisikymmentä vuotta (itämetrohan on hyvä esimerkki, peltihallia kasvaa radanvarsi edelleen) mutta hyötyjä suostutaan laskemaan vain kolmeltakymmenelta vuodelta.


Laajasalon ratikka ja Espoon metrot ovatkin hyvä vertauskohde. Ratikkasilta lyhentää matka-aikaa 15 minuuttia, Espoossa metro pidentää muutamalla minuutilla ja tuo lisäksi vaihdon vaivan. Kruunuvuorenrannassa pääosan maasta omistaa kaupunki, Espoossa yksityiset maanomistajat. Laajasalossa laskettu kaupungin maiden myyntiarvon nousu on samassa luokassa kuin koko ratikkahanke, Espoossa toivotaan saatavan kaavoitusmaksuina jotain edes kunnallistekniikan kulujen kattamiseksi. Mutta Laajasalon ratikkaa on jarrutettu jo 10 vuotta, metroa kiirehditään, vaikka edellisenkin rakentaminen vielä takkuaa. Eli tosi on, säännöt vaihtelevat sen mukaan, mikä on raideliikenteen nimi.

Mutta näyttää siltä, että sekoitat edelleen ministeriön hankearviointiohjeen ja sen, kannattaako ylipäätään käyttää rahaa sellaiseen, jolle ei ole tarvetta kuin joskus kaukaisessa tulevaisuudessa.

Laajasalon ratikan kanssa ei ole kyse siitä, että se tehtäisiin siksi, että joskus vuosikymmenten päästä Kruunuvuorenrantaan rakennettaisiin jotain. Laajasalon ratikalla on tarpeeksi käyttöä heti, kun kaavoitettu alue saadaan rakennetuksi. Espoon metron kapasiteetille ei ole tiedossa käyttöä minkään olemassa olevan suunnitelman mukaan. Alkupään asemille on joitain suurisuuntaisia suunnitelmia, mutta lännempänä ei pientaloasutusta olla purkamassa eikä maankäytön tehokkuutta olla muuttamassa Töölön tai Kallion tapaiseksi kaupungiksi koskaan. Jos näin kuitenkin tehtäisiin 50 tai 100 vuoden kuluttua, niin metron voi tehdä silloin. Ei meidän sukupolvemme tarvitse tuhlata siihen, että maksamme nyt metroa tulonsiirtona ilahduttamaan rakennusliikkeitä sadan vuoden kuluttua.

Ministeriön hankearviointiohje edellyttää yhteiskuntataloudellisen kannattavuuslaskelman tekemistä 30 vuoden ajalta. Ohjeen lähtökohta on, että hanke on ylipäätään tarpeellinen. Eli ei ohjeen mukaan pohdita sitä, aiotaanko hanke ottaa käyttöön nyt vai 30 vuoden päästä.

30 vuoden tarkastelujakso tulee siitä, että yhteiskunnan kehitys ei ole ennustettavissa rajattoman kauas. Ja useiden infrahankkeiden kohdalla 30 vuotta on käytännöllinen teknistaloudellinen käyttöikä, jonka jälkeen on tehtävä mittava peruskorjaus, jossa suuri osa hankkeesta rakennetaan uudelleen. Maanrakennuksessa tosin on sellaisia osia, jotka eivät teknisesti vanhene, kuten maaleikkaukset ja tunnelit. Niiden käyttöikä voidaankin laskea pidemmäksi. Ja toisaalta, aina lasketaan, että 30 vuoden jälkeen hankkeella on jäännösarvona neljännes rakentamisarvosta. Koska kaikki ei kulu loppuun.

30 vuoden laskenta-aika on mielekäs myös siksi, että hyödyt ja haitat diskontataan. Siis käyttövuoden 29 hyödyn arvo nykyhetkenä ei ole läheskään yhtä suuri kuin käyttövuoden 1 hyödyn arvo. Kuten jo muut edellä kirjoittivat, yli 30 vuoden päähän ulottuva diskonttaaminen on merkityksetöntä. Hyötyjen nykyarvo on niin pieni, että laskelmaan sisältyy muita epävarmuuksia, joihin verrattuna kaukaisen tulevaisuuden hyödyt eivät enää vaikuta lopputulokseen.

Antero

----------


## sub

> Minusta vähän epämukava on vaikka Lagosin tai Bogotan liikenteen toimivuudesta näin Pohjois-eurooppalaisella mittapuulla aika rohkea ilmaus.


No jaa, jotakuinkin yhtä rohkeaa kuin verrata Helsinkiä kyseisiin kaupunkeihin, tai suurkaupunkeihin ylipäätään.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Ratikkasilta lyhentää matka-aikaa 15 minuuttia, Espoossa metro pidentää muutamalla minuutilla ja tuo lisäksi vaihdon vaivan.


Joillekin metro tuo yhden vaihdon lisää, joillakin (ainakin tulevien asemien lähellä asuvilla) vaihtojen määrä voi pysyä samana - ja joillakin vaihtojen määrä vähenee, koska metrolla pääsee suoraan muuallekin kuin Ruoholahteen ja Kamppiin. Tällöin myös matka-aika voi lyhentyä. Omistakin tutuista jo löytyy enempää etsimättä erinäisiä Espoosta Kaisaniemen, Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten asemien lähelle töihin tulevia. Tässäkin olisi siis syytä ottaa edes alustavasti huomioon muitakin kuin omaa argumenttia puoltavat seikat. Eipä silti, henk.koht. en vastusta Laajasalon raitiovaunuyhteyttä lainkaan enkä epäile, etteikö se voisi olla ns. kokonaistaloudellisesti kannattavampi hanke. Tervetuloa vain.

----------


## hylje

> Minusta vähän epämukava on vaikka Lagosin tai Bogotan liikenteen toimivuudesta näin Pohjois-eurooppalaisella mittapuulla aika rohkea ilmaus.


Ei, se on Lagosissakin vain "vähän epämukava." Ei se tietenkään länsimaisia liikenneihanteita täytä, eikä oikeastaan mikään muukaan siinä kaupungissa yllä länsimaisiin ihanteisiin, mutta se ei silti estä kaupunkia kasvamasta. Siellä on tärkeämpiäkin asioita mietittävänä kuin länsimainen huolestuminen elinolosuhteista jotka ovat ihan siedettävällä tasolla. Siis pahimmillaankin vähän epämukavalla tasolla. Jos tilanne olisi sietämätön, ihmiset eivät muuttaisi sinne. Ihmiset muuttaisivat sieltä pois kunnes tilanne on taas siedettävä.

Vaikka Helsingillä on kovin pitkä matka Lagosin superkaupunkiin, samat lainalaisuudet pätevät täälläkin. Kaupunki on joka tapauksessa hidas ja tukkoinen paikka, jossa ihmiset asuvat kohtuuttoman ahtaasti ja huonosti. Tietysti meillä marginaali on pienempi, mutta keskustassa on silti huonompi liikenne ja huonompi asuinympäristö kuin lähiöissä. Miksi siis kukaan haluaisi asua siellä, kun voi asua lähiössä? No niinpä. Se ei estä kaupungin kasvua ja menestystä. Helsingissä voisi olla rajusti tukkoisempi liikenne ja paljon ahtaammat asunnot, ja silti olisi vaikeaa saada kaikkia halukkaita mahtumaan mukaan. Meilläkin on ilman muuta tärkeämpiä asioita mietittävänä, kuin että täyttyvätkö liikkumisen ja asumisen ihanneolosuhteet. Toisin kuin Lagosissa, meillä on varaa keskittyä epäolennaisuuksiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Ihmettelen että mihin ympäristöystävällisyys on kadonnut kun vertaillaan kustannuksia? Tiedetään että bussit ja autoista ne jotka kulkevat dieselillä saatuttavat. Se on nyt todistettu juttu kitos erään sakasalaistehtaan paljastuksia. Mä en ole koskaan uskonut että Passatti joka painaa pari tonnia pystyisi kulkemaan alle 100 g CO2 päästöillä edes vaikka siitä mottori otattaisiin kokonaan pois :Wink: 

Myös kumipyöräliikenteen aiheutama katupöly saastuttaa. Näillä sasteilla on suora vaikutus ihmisten terveyteen, kaupunki- ja taajamaoloissa. Jotkut kärsivät vähemmän, hellä on "teräskeuhkot" mutta toiset enemmän. Mä tiedän itse mistä puhun koska perheessämme on henkilöitä jotka kärsivät ilmansaasteista, ja me emme edes asu Helsingin kantakaupungissa vaan ihan tavallisessa rivarilähiössä 20 km matkan päässä Helsingin keskustasta. Meidän kohdallamme mikään ei paranisi jos muuttaisimme jonkun "kaupunkibulevardin" varteen.  Enkä usko että kovin monen muunkaan. ilmansaasteet maksavat kohoavina terveydenhoitomenoina ja se näkyy myös valitun liikenne- ja kaupunginsuunnittelupolitiikan kustannuksissa. 

Sähköllä kulkeva raideliikenne saastuttaa vähiten. Eli junat, metrot ja raitiovaunut. Mihin on kadonnut se solidaarisuus tällä foorumilla jossa sähköisten  raidejoukkoliikennemuotojen eri versioita kehutaan ristiin, että saataisiin ulospäin edes näkymään että niiden rakentaminen kannattaa, vaikka se maksaa enemmän kuin bussien ajaminen katuja pitkin? 

Metroa ja junaa saa siis lyödä kuin vierasta sikaa koska ne maksavat itsensä takaisin vasta 30+ vuoden päästä. Raitiovaunu on ainoa hyvä kulkuneuvo, mutta kun niiden verkostoa on vaikea laajentaa nykyisestä ilman että kapasiteettiraja tulee vastaan, koska Helsingin katuverkko ja raitioteiden infra on millainen se on. Eli joudutaan rakentamaan 2-tasoisia ratkaisuja, kansantajuisesit metroa ja vastaavia, jos halutaan että vaikutukset astuvat nopeasti voimaan. Muuten tosiaan käy niin että saadaan odottaa 40 vuotta bussi- ja autorallin hiljenemistä.

Laajasalon raitiotie on se joka laadultaan eniten vastaisi metroa laadullisesti, ja kustannukset sen aikaasaamiseksi ovat myös korkeat. Mutta nyt on käynyt ilmi että sen infrakustannukset ei ole suurin syy rakentamisen viivästymiselle vaan Hanasaaren voimala joka ei ole vielä läheskään käyttöikänsä lopussa. Raitiotien sijoittaminen tunneliin ainakin osalle matkaa sillan sijaan ratkaisi sen ongelman, mutta se ei käy. Lopputulos lienee että rakentamista siirrtään ja siirretään. No onneksi liikennettä voi tilapäisesti hoitaa myös lautalla, mutta senkin mainitseminen on kiellettyä.

Jokerin laittaminen raiteelle on se jolle voi asettaa eniten odotuksia. Melkein olisi paras että se pidettäisiin erillään nykyisistä raitioteistä, joitain varikkoja lukuunottamatta. Jokeri tarvitsee leveämmät ja tilavammat raitiovaunu kuin mitä Helsingissä nyt on, ja radan jossa vaunu ei joudu pysähtymään joka valoissa. Sen toteuttamine on mahdollista vaikka sekin maksaa. 

Kun palataan varsinaiseen tämän ketjun pääteemaan niin tässä foorumissa on kanssa ristiriitoja kanssa millainen itse kaupungin pitää olla. Toiset kannattavat keskitettyä kaupunkia jonka lähiöistä ei tarvitse välittää, toiset kannattavat hajautettua kaupunkia mahdollisimman pienellä keskustalla. Osa suomalaisista on vielä sen verran maalaisia että keskitetty tiivis kaupunki ei käy heille, toiset taas eivät mistään hinnasta halua asua missään metsälähiössä. Mun mielestäni kantakaupunki  kasvakoot tasaisesti joka suuntaan, mutta käytävät nopeiden raideliikenneyhteyksien varrella pitää säilyttää ja asutusta niiden varrella kehittää autoilua vähentävään suuntaan. Toiset väittävät että 600 m on suurin etäisiyys jonka viitsii kävellä mutta itse en allekirjoita. Kilometrin kävelee 10 minuutissa ja fillaroi alle viidessä. Nopea, ketjumainen raideliikenne vetää myös puoleensa yli kilometrin säteelle kauppoja, työpaikkoja ja vapaa-ajantoimintoja niin että vaika itse asuosi parin kilometrin päässä asemalta, niin siltä lähimmät palvelut löytyvät n 500m-1 km päässä.

Raideliikenteen puuttuminen ja riippuvuus kumipyöräiliikenteestä hajoittaa yhdyskuntarakenteen monen kilometrin säteelle, tämä pitää paikkansa sekä itse kaupungin ydinkeskustassa että kaupunginosa/lähiökeskuksessa. Vanhasen harva himmelikaupunkirakenne tuottaisi juuri sitä. En haluaisi että Helsinki, Vantaa ja Espoo kehittyisi sellaiseksi kun esim Pirkkala Tampereen lähellä jossa koululaisten pitää ajaa mopoautolla kouluun, vaikka asukkaat ainakin Suomen Kuvalehden mukaan väittävät olevan Suomen onnellisimpia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Joillekin metro tuo yhden vaihdon lisää, joillakin (ainakin tulevien asemien lähellä asuvilla) vaihtojen määrä voi pysyä samana - ja joillakin vaihtojen määrä vähenee, koska metrolla pääsee suoraan muuallekin kuin Ruoholahteen ja Kamppiin.





> Toiset väittävät että 600 m on suurin etäisiyys jonka viitsii kävellä mutta itse en allekirjoita. Kilometrin kävelee 10 minuutissa ja fillaroi alle viidessä.


Teillä on nyt tässä massaongelma. Jos joku Matinkylän metroaseman vieressä asuva heppu on töissä Vuosaaren Columbuksessa, niin hänelle metro on lottovoitto. Mutta jos olarilainen on töissä Punavuoressa, metrosta on pelkkää haittaa. Suurimmalla osalla nykyisistä vaihtajista vaihtojen määrä pysyy samana, mutta vaihtopaikka muuttuu ja matka-aika pitenee. Massaongelma tulee siitä, että niitä hyötyjiä on määrällisesti kovin paljon vähemmän kuin niitä, joille syntyy haittoja.

Sama koskee tuota iänikuista kävelyä asemalle. Kyllähän sinne voi kävellä vaikka kahden kilometrin päästä, mutta massat eivät sitä tee, vaikka yksinäinen mohikaani ja hänen kalakaverinsa niin tekisikin.

Koska joukkoliikennettä suunnitellaan joukoille, painoarvo on pantava sille, miten joukot toimivat ja mitä he tarvitsevat.




> Ihmettelen että mihin ympäristöystävällisyys on kadonnut kun vertaillaan kustannuksia?


Ympäristöystävällisyys on niitä asioita, jotka on kiva mainita unelmahöttöstrategioissa mutta joilla ei ole oikeasti mitään merkitystä varsinaisessa päätöksenteossa.

Tilanne voisi olla eri, jos Helsingin ilma olisi niin saastunutta kuin vaikkapa Pekingissä. Mutta oikeasti meillä on ihan riittävän puhdasta jotta noista asioista ei tarvitse välittää  eikä välitetä. Kun sitten joku asia on päätetty, niin perustelulistaan tietysti lisätään ympäristökin, jos se hankkeen puolesta on mahdollista.

----------


## petteri

> Ei, se on Lagosissakin vain "vähän epämukava." Ei se tietenkään länsimaisia liikenneihanteita täytä, eikä oikeastaan mikään muukaan siinä kaupungissa yllä länsimaisiin ihanteisiin, mutta se ei silti estä kaupunkia kasvamasta. Siellä on tärkeämpiäkin asioita mietittävänä kuin länsimainen huolestuminen elinolosuhteista jotka ovat ihan siedettävällä tasolla. Siis pahimmillaankin vähän epämukavalla tasolla. Jos tilanne olisi sietämätön, ihmiset eivät muuttaisi sinne. Ihmiset muuttaisivat sieltä pois kunnes tilanne on taas siedettävä.


Vaikka Lagos nyt onkin ihan toisesta maailmasta ja tämä keskustelu on aika lailla offtopiccia en malta olla kommentoimatta.

Lagosiin muuttavilla on usein vaihtoehtona kuolla itse nälkään, antaa lasten kuolla nälkään tai elää todella äärimmäisessä köyhyydessä kotikylässä. Kun suurkaupungissa on sentään leipää ja vähän enemmän mahdollisuuksia, kyllähän se kasvaa täysin hallitsemattomasti. Ihmiset eivät muuta Lagosista nykyoloissa pois kun vaihtoehtona on palaaminen kaskiviljelyyn tai oikeastaan sitäkään vaihtoehtoa ei ole kun maata ei koko kasvavalle väestölle maanviljelyyn riitä. Kaupunkien kasvun draiverit ja pidikkeet ovat maailman köyhimmissä maissa kovin erilaisia kuin suunnattomassa yltäkylläisyydessä jossa Suomessa elämme.




> Vaikka Helsingillä on kovin pitkä matka Lagosin superkaupunkiin, samat lainalaisuudet pätevät täälläkin. Kaupunki on joka tapauksessa hidas ja tukkoinen paikka, jossa ihmiset asuvat kohtuuttoman ahtaasti ja huonosti. Tietysti meillä marginaali on pienempi, mutta keskustassa on silti huonompi liikenne ja huonompi asuinympäristö kuin lähiöissä. Miksi siis kukaan haluaisi asua siellä, kun voi asua lähiössä? No niinpä. Se ei estä kaupungin kasvua ja menestystä. Helsingissä voisi olla rajusti tukkoisempi liikenne ja paljon ahtaammat asunnot, ja silti olisi vaikeaa saada kaikkia halukkaita mahtumaan mukaan. Meilläkin on ilman muuta tärkeämpiä asioita mietittävänä, kuin että täyttyvätkö liikkumisen ja asumisen ihanneolosuhteet. Toisin kuin Lagosissa, meillä on varaa keskittyä epäolennaisuuksiin.


Olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että kaupungeista on syytä pyrkiä tekemään parempia paikkoja. Se vaatii investointeja kasvuun ja tulevaisuuteen. Sitäkin voi sitten miettiä, mihin rahaa käytetään, jos ei asumiseen tai liikenteeseen. Ne ovat kuitenkin Suomalaisessa hyvinvointiyhteiskunnassa, jossa kaikilla riittävän toimintakykyisillä henkilöillä on riittävästi ruokaa ja vaatetta selviytymiseen, merkittävässä roolissa.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Teillä on nyt tässä massaongelma. Jos joku Matinkylän metroaseman vieressä asuva heppu on töissä Vuosaaren Columbuksessa, niin hänelle metro on lottovoitto. Mutta jos olarilainen on töissä Punavuoressa, metrosta on pelkkää haittaa. Suurimmalla osalla nykyisistä vaihtajista vaihtojen määrä pysyy samana, mutta vaihtopaikka muuttuu ja matka-aika pitenee. Massaongelma tulee siitä, että niitä hyötyjiä on määrällisesti kovin paljon vähemmän kuin niitä, joille syntyy haittoja.


Voi olla, mutta onko näiden eri ryhmien koosta oikeasti olemassa jotain järkevää arviota? Jos on, se kiinnostaisi minua kovasti. Tältä osin keskustelu toistaa aiempaa väittelyä Kehäradan hyötyjistä ja kärsijistä, fiiliksiä heitellään mutta dataa ei tahdo löytyä. Itsehän en tälläkään kertaa viestissäni ottanut mitään kantaa hyötyjien ja häviäjien määrään, koska en niitä tiedä. Totesin vain sen tosiseikan, että väite siitä, että Länsimetro ainoastaan lisäisi vaihtoja ja pidentäisi matkoja, on selkeästi väärä. Näkisin, että vaikka kävelyetäisyydellä - suppeasti ymmärrettynäkin - tulevista metroasemista asuvien määrä ei ole niin suuri kuin raskasraideratkaisu ideaalitilanteessa edellyttäisi, se on väkisinkin merkittävä osuus Espoon asemien kokonaiskäyttäjämäärästä. Mutta montako prosenttia, en tiedä. (Ja osuus tietysti myös muuttuu sen kuuluisan 30 tai 100 vuoden aikana.) Ja sitten on pari niitä Matinkylästä Vuosaareen menijöitä. Enemmän varmaankin sieltä tai Tapiolasta Hakaniemeen tai Sörnäisiin menijöitä.

----------


## samulih

Miten Olari - Punavuori työmatka voi pidentyä paljoa? Vai onko kirjoittajalla sekaisin Helsingin kartta, ei sinne voi olla liian pitkä matka Kampista tai jo Ruoholahden tieltä kävellen?

Tuossa työmatkadataa http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1405826756311 / http://www.stat.fi/artikkelit/2013/a...9_003.html?s=0

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toiset väittävät että 600 m on suurin etäisiyys jonka viitsii kävellä mutta itse en allekirjoita. Kilometrin kävelee 10 minuutissa ja fillaroi alle viidessä. Nopea, ketjumainen raideliikenne vetää myös puoleensa yli kilometrin säteelle kauppoja, työpaikkoja ja vapaa-ajantoimintoja niin että vaika itse asuosi parin kilometrin päässä asemalta, niin siltä lähimmät palvelut löytyvät n 500m-1 km päässä.


Tämä sattuikin sopivasti, sillä tässä ihan viime päivinä olen taas pohdiskellut tätäkin asiaa. Kaipa alkuun pitää taas laittaa tämä tavallinen litania, että kävelymatkat metroon taikka yleensäkin joukkoliikenteeseen vaihtelevat yksilöittäin todella huomattavasti. Jo pelkästään se tosiasia, että ihmisten kävelynopeus vaihtelee todella paljon iästä ja terveydentilasta johtuen, vaikuttaa paljon siihen, kuinka pitkiä matkoja kunkin on järkevä kävellä. Eli puhumme siis keskiarvoista.

Varsinainen syy, miksi puutun tähän aiheeseen, on se, että aiheesta on nyt olemassa jonkinlaista tietoakin. Tai on ollut jo pienen hetken, sillä viime syksynä Anni Suomalainen teki diplomityön aiheesta Kävelyetäisyys metroasemalle, jossa hän on (muun ohessa) kaivanut Helsingin seudun liikennetutkimuksesta metroasemille tehdyt kävelymatkat. Työ muistaakseni noteerattiin tälläkin foorumilla vuosi sitten, mutta tuolloin en itse käynyt työtä sen tarkemmin läpi muiden kiireiden takia. Työssähän ei selvitetty, ja tämän myös Suomalainen selvästi toteaa, kuinka suuri osa potentiaalisista metron käyttäjistä miltäkin etäisyydeltä metroon kävelee.

Eli olen nyt käynyt jollain tavalla tätä läpi. Suomalaisen työstä selviää, kuinka paljon tosiasiallisista käyttäjiä eri etäisyyksiltä asemalta tulee. Potentiaalin arvioinnissa lähtökohdaksi voi ottaa sen, että aivan metroaseman vieressä, sanotaan sadan metrin säteellä, etäisyys asemalle ei ole kenellekään ongelma, joten kaikki, jotka ylipäätään haluavat käyttää metroa, myös käyttävät sitä. Seuraavaksi pitäisi tietää asemittain, kuinka paljon ihmisiä ja muuta toimintaa on milläkin etäisyydellä asemasta. (Ehkä kaiken paras tieto olisi arvioidut matkatuotokset.) Kun ilman paikkatietoja ja vastaavia en voi tätä kotoa tehdä, voin kuitenkin karkeasti arvioida, että nämä ovat suorassa suhteessa pinta-aloihin. Eli jos 100 metrin säteisellä ympyrällä potentiaalisia matkoja tulisi vaikka 10, niin 100 - 200 m säteiden rajaamalla renkaalla niitä tulisi 20, sillä tämän renkaan pinta-ala on kaksinkertainen tuohon 100 m säteen ympyrään, renkaalla 200 - 300 olisi matkoja 30 ja niin edelleen. Tältä pohjalta voi karkeasti arvioida, kuinka suuri osa potentiaalisista käyttäjistä kävelee metrolle. Kun lähtötietoina käytetään kävelymatkojen keskiarvoja, niin edellä kuvattu melko alkeellinen arvio vastannee kohtuudella todellisuutta. Yksittäisillä asemilla tietenkin maantieteestä johtuen potentiaaliset käyttäjät eivät voi jakautua noin tasaisesti.

Eli tulokset: Suomalaisen työstä (kuvat 13 ja 14) saadaan luettua, kuinka matkat jakaantuvat prosentteina eri etäisyyksille. Ja kun nämä lasketaan arvioiduilla potentiaalisilla käyttäjillä, saadaan arvio kävelyhalukkuudelle. Seuraavassa kuvassa on ensin kävelijöiden jakaantuminen eri etäisyyksille asemalta ja sitten arvioitu potentiaali. Sininen väri on keskiarvo kantakaupungista ja punainen esikaupunkialueelta. Tällaisenaan tulos on tietenkin lähinnä alustava, mutta sitten kuitenkin aika hyvin linjassa Wienin teknillisen yliopiston opetusmateriaalin kanssa. Eli jossain 300 m etäisyydellä alkaa kävelyhalukkuus jyrkästi laskemaan ja tehokas keräilyalue yltää tuonne noin 600 metriin sekä lopuksi on vielä pitkä häntä, eli melko kaukaakin vielä jonkin verran kävellään asemalle.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Kiitos näistä! Nyt kun lasketaan Espoon tulevien asemien osalta esim. ne 300 metrin sisällä asuvat, ja arvio joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien osuudesta, saadaan jo jotain tietoa siitä, kuinka paljon on ihmisiä joilla vaihdot eivät lisäänny. Sitten pitäisi vielä arvioida niiden määrä, jotka tulevat käyttämään liityntäliikennettä, ja se lieneekin jo hankalampaa.

----------


## MJG

> Ihmettelen että mihin ympäristöystävällisyys on kadonnut kun vertaillaan kustannuksia? Tiedetään että bussit ja autoista ne jotka kulkevat dieselillä saatuttavat. Se on nyt todistettu juttu kitos erään sakasalaistehtaan paljastuksia. Mä en ole koskaan uskonut että Passatti joka painaa pari tonnia pystyisi kulkemaan alle 100 g CO2 päästöillä edes vaikka siitä mottori otattaisiin kokonaan pois
> 
> Myös kumipyöräliikenteen aiheutama katupöly saastuttaa. Näillä sasteilla on suora vaikutus ihmisten terveyteen, kaupunki- ja taajamaoloissa. Jotkut kärsivät vähemmän, hellä on "teräskeuhkot" mutta toiset enemmän. Mä tiedän itse mistä puhun koska perheessämme on henkilöitä jotka kärsivät ilmansaasteista, ja me emme edes asu Helsingin kantakaupungissa vaan ihan tavallisessa rivarilähiössä 20 km matkan päässä Helsingin keskustasta. Meidän kohdallamme mikään ei paranisi jos muuttaisimme jonkun "kaupunkibulevardin" varteen.  Enkä usko että kovin monen muunkaan. ilmansaasteet maksavat kohoavina terveydenhoitomenoina ja se näkyy myös valitun liikenne- ja kaupunginsuunnittelupolitiikan kustannuksissa.


Tokihan ratikkaliikenne on puhdasta, kun tarkoituksellisesti jätetään huomiotta ne haitat, jotka energian tuotannosta syntyvät muualla. Oikeudenmukaisinta olisi, että raitioliikenteen tarvitsema energia tuotettaisiin jossain Stokkan ja Sokoksen välimaastossa. Silloin haitat ja hyödyt kohdistuvat samoille tahoille.

Sitten ruvetaan pohtimaan energiatuotannon ja investointien energiataseen mutkia vähän syvemmin, havaitaan mielenkiintoisia asioita. Esimerkiksi yhteen kilometriin kaksisuuntaista ratikkarataa kuluu pelkkää kiskoa 240 tonnia. Pelkästään tämän kiskon valmistukseen kuluvassa teräksen valmistusprosessissa kuluu saman verran energiaa kuin ajettaessa sitä Passattia pari miljoonaa kilometriä.

Mutta terästehdashan on siellä jossain muualla, eli se on Ihan Eri Asia, kunhan töpselisähköä riittää. Noin muutenkaan ratikka ei aivan vihkivedellä ja pyhällä hengellä kulje. Vaikka sen energiatehokkuus onkin hyvä, sen energiajalanjälki ei ole nolla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:12 ----------




> Miten Olari - Punavuori työmatka voi pidentyä paljoa?


Suora bussi on Ruoholahdessa siinä vaiheessa, kun liityntämatkan päätyttyä ollaan astumassa Matinkylässä metroon.

----------


## petteri

> Kiitos näistä! Nyt kun lasketaan Espoon tulevien asemien osalta esim. ne 300 metrin sisällä asuvat, ja arvio joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien osuudesta, saadaan jo jotain tietoa siitä, kuinka paljon on ihmisiä joilla vaihdot eivät lisäänny. Sitten pitäisi vielä arvioida niiden määrä, jotka tulevat käyttämään liityntäliikennettä, ja se lieneekin jo hankalampaa.


Mielenkiintoista, että mainitussa Anni Suomalaisen diplomityössä todetaan, että siinä tehdyn kyselytutkimuksen mukaan 90 % alle kilometrin pituisista liityntämatkoista tehdään kävellen ja vielä kilometrin kohdalla noin 70 % metroa käyttävistä kävelee metroasemalle. (s. 51 ja kuva 19.) 

Nyt sitten olisi kyllä jonkin hyvä jo selvittää, millä perusteella pääasiassa joukkoliikennettä käyttävät tai pääasiassa auto käyttävät ovat valinneet asuinpaikkansa. Vaikuttaisi aika paljon siltä, että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät tietoisesti tai tiedostamatta valitsevat mikrotasolla sellaisen asuinpaikan, jossa se järkevästi onnistuu eli omalla kävelyetäisyydellä asemasta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:36 ----------




> Suora bussi on Ruoholahdessa siinä vaiheessa, kun liityntämatkan päätyttyä ollaan astumassa Matinkylässä metroon.


Tuo nyt on aikamoista liiottelua, Tapiolan liittymässä pikemminkin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mielenkiintoista, että mainitussa Anni Suomalaisen diplomityössä todetaan, että siinä tehdyn kyselytutkimuksen mukaan 90 % alle kilometrin pituisista liityntämatkoista tehdään kävellen ja vielä kilometrin kohdalla noin 70 % metroa käyttävistä kävelee metroasemalle. (s. 51 ja kuva 19.)


Tämä lukema kertoo minusta lähinnä liityntäbussiliikenteen heikosta kilpailukyvystä näin lyhyillä matkoilla. Eli kovinkaan moni ihminen ei näe bussiliityntää järkevänä vaihtoehtona, kun metroasema ei ole ihan vieressä: he mieluummin kävelevät taikka useimmissa tapauksissa ehkä jättävät koko joukkoliikennematkan tekemättä.




> Nyt sitten olisi kyllä jonkin hyvä jo selvittää, millä perusteella pääasiassa joukkoliikennettä käyttävät tai pääasiassa auto käyttävät ovat valinneet asuinpaikkansa. Vaikuttaisi aika paljon siltä, että joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät tietoisesti tai tiedostamatta valitsevat mikrotasolla sellaisen asuinpaikan, jossa se järkevästi onnistuu eli omalla kävelyetäisyydellä asemasta.


Jos tarkasteluun otetaan ihmiset, joille autoilu ei ole edes vaihtoehto, tai vaihtoehtoisesti joukkoliikenne, niin on oikeastaan itsestäänselvyys, että heidän on valittava asuinpaikkansa sen mukaan, että kävelymatka joukkoliikenteeseen tai parkkipaikalle on heidän kannaltaan kohtuullinen. Mutta muilta osin tuon asian selvittäminen voi olla koko lailla toivotonta, sillä samaan aikaan kun ihmiset valitsevat asuinpaikkojansa kulkuyhteyksien mukaan, johonkin asuinpaikkaan muista syistä muuttaneet ihmiset valitsevat kulkuyhteyksiään asuinpaikkansa mukaan. Ja näitä kahta asiaa voi olla todella vaikea erottaa toisistaan. Eli preferoitu kulkutapa vaikuttaa asuinpaikan valintaan, enemmän tai vähemmän, mutta asuinpaikka vaikuttaa kulkutavan valintaan ja käytetty kulkutapa todennäköisesti vaikuttaa pidemmän päälle preferensseihin.

Se minkä voi tehdä, on hyödyntää liikkumistutkimuksen taustatietoluokitteluja ja laskea nämä asiat erikseen autottomille ja autollisille talouksille, useamman auton talouksille, eri tuloryhmille, ammattiryhmille, ikäryhmille yms. Kun tuon on tehnyt, voi sitten arvioida, saako näistä tiedoista sen kummempia johtopäätelmiä aikaiseksi. Ja ehdottomasti vastaavat tiedot olisivat tarpeen myös bussien ja raitiovaunujen käyttäjistä.

----------


## hylje

> Olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että kaupungeista on syytä pyrkiä tekemään parempia paikkoja. Se vaatii investointeja kasvuun ja tulevaisuuteen. Sitäkin voi sitten miettiä, mihin rahaa käytetään, jos ei asumiseen tai liikenteeseen. Ne ovat kuitenkin Suomalaisessa hyvinvointiyhteiskunnassa, jossa kaikilla riittävän toimintakykyisillä henkilöillä on riittävästi ruokaa ja vaatetta selviytymiseen, merkittävässä roolissa.


Totta kai kaupungista pitää tehdä parempi paikka. Lagosistakin tehdään. Ei Lagosia tehdä tarkoituksellisesti huonommaksi, vaan koko ajanhan se paranee. Ei pelkästään laadullisesti, mutta myös määrällisesti. Kuten itse sanot, huonokin kaupunki on sielläpäin paljon parempi kuin ei kaupunkia. Mittavaa haittaa tehdään, kun ihmisiä ei pääse kaupunkiin niin paljoa kun olisi tulijoita. Kiva kaupunki harvoille ei oikein lämmitä, kun ulkona on kymmenen kaupungillista slummiajoka paisuu paisumistaan silti. Eikö parempi tulos tulisikin rakentamalla slummeihin vesijohto ja viemäri?

Sama ongelma on Helsingissäkin, vaikkakin lievempänä. Tulijoita olisi enemmän kuin tarjontaa on. Vieläpä sellaisia tulijoita, joilla on maksukykyä ja siten asuntojen hinnat nousevat vaikkei mitään tehdä. Mutta tarjontaa pitäisi kyllä olla kaikilla muillakin hintatasoilla. Tarjonnan kokonaisvaltaiselle lisäämiselle keskeinen este on yltäkylläinen laatu, joka estää rakennustehokkuuden kasvattamisen halvalla. Vaikka kyseessähän on sellainen rakennustehokkuus, jota kaupungissa on valmiiksi neliökilometreittäin. Ei tarvitsisi mitään Lagosta rakentaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Monet metrot on rakennettu siksi, että ihmisten määrä on ollut niin suuri, että on ollut pakko rakentaa mahdollisimman tehokkaita joukkoliikennevälineitä.


Hyvin monien suurkaupunkien metrot on avattu n. sata vuotta sitten, jolloin asukasmäärät olivat pienemmät kuin nykyään ja varmasti ilmankin metroja olisi pärjätty. Metro osaltaan on mahdollistanut kaupunkien kasvun tiiviisti ja on siksi ollut strateginen valinta koko kaupungin kehittämisessä.

Tästä syystä puhtaan liikennetekninen arviointi (kuten YHTALI) ei siis anna lähellekään oikeaa kuvaa hankkeen kannattavuudesta. En ole taas nähnyt missään malleja, jotka arvioisivat kokonaistaloudellisesti liikennehankkeiden taloudellisen vaikutuksen ja joiden avulla voitaisiin siis arvioida, paljonko kuhunkin hankkeeseen kannattaa oikeasti investoida.

Kokonaistaloudellisen vaikutuksen arviointi varsinkin etukäteen olisikin tietysti valitettavan spekulatiivista, koska ei voida tietää, mitä kaikkia muutoksia metro oikeasti saa aikaiseksi. Jälkikäteenkin luotettava arviointi on lähes mahdotonta, koska muutostekijöitä on paljon muitakin liikennehankkeiden lisäksi eikä muutosten syy-seuraussuhteet ole yksiselitteisiä.

Koska numeroilla ei pystytä suoraan osoittamaan, kannattaako jotakin liikennehanketta tehdä vai ei, on päättäjillä oltava kokonaisnäkemys asiasta. Kokonaisnäkemys toivottavasti sisältää myös käsityksen siitä, onko liikennehanke strateginen kaupunkikehityksen valinta. Jos on, niin silloinkin hanke on "pakko tehdä" ihan yhtä lailla kuin mainitsemasi pakko suuren ihmismäärän kuljettamiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvin monien suurkaupunkien metrot on avattu n. sata vuotta sitten, jolloin asukasmäärät olivat pienemmät kuin nykyään ja varmasti ilmankin metroja olisi pärjätty. Metro osaltaan on mahdollistanut kaupunkien kasvun tiiviisti ja on siksi ollut strateginen valinta koko kaupungin kehittämisessä.


Kaupunkiseutujen asukasmäärät olivat pienemmät, mutta autojen määrä oli nolla ja asumisväljyys murto-osa kaupunkien nykyisistä asumisväljyyksistä. Kaiken kaikkiaan ihmisiä oli tiheämmin kuin nykyisin. Jopa niin, että niillä keskusta-alueilla, joille metroja tehtiin, asukkaita oli enemmän kuin nykyään.

Metrostaan kuuluisa Pariisi on hyvä esimerkki. Metro avattiin 1900. Silloin Pariisin keskusta-alueella oli noin 2,7 miljoonaa asukasta. Nykyisin samalla alueella on noin 2,2 miljoonaa asukasta. Tämä on tyypillinen länsimaisten suurkaupuniken kehityskuva.

Pariisissa oli vuonna 1900 erittäin laaja raitiotieverkko. Muut liikennemuodot olivat hevoskärryt ja käveleminen. Pariisi päätyi rakentamaan metron sen vuoksi, että ratikat olivat aina täysiä ja hevosajurit täyttivät lopun katutilan. Valinta ei ollut strateginen, vaan pakon sanelema. Ja kun vielä ajatellaan, miten paljon kalliimpaa metorakentaminen tuolloin oli ilman hydrauliikalla ja sähköllä toimivia maanrakennuskoneita, niin vaikea on kuvitella, että tuolloin olisi lähdetty niin kalliiseen hankkeeseen huvin vuoksi tai jonkun poliitikon vaalirahoituksen hankkimiseksi. Ja että lukemani historia olisi siten vain asioiden kaunistelua.

Pariisin kaupunkiseutu on kyllä kasvanut. Nykyään seudulla on 10,5 miljonaa asukasta, vuonna 1900 vain 4 miljoonaa. Pariisin kaupunkialueen pinta-ala on 105 km2, seudun pinta-ala on 2845 km2. Vuonna 1900 metro aukesi kaupunkiin, jonka asukastiehys oli 26.000 asukasta / km2. Nyt metro pyörii kaupungissa, joka on väljähtynyt 20.000 asukkaaseen / km2.

Kiintoisa huomio on, että tuon yli 10-miljoonaisen seudun asukastiehys on 3640 as./km2, eli sitä luokkaa kuin Suomen metropoli Helsinki ennen kuin demografianumeroita vääristävä Sipoon alueliitos tehtiin. Silti Pariisissa ei ole tekeillä metrotunneleita tuon alueen ulkorajoille edes sillä perusteella, että jollain päättäjällä olisi kokonaisnäkemys. Siis vaikka keskimääräinen asukastiheys on karkeasti luokkaa tupla siihen YTV-alueeseen nähden, mihin meillä tunneleita metsien alle puuhataan.




> Tästä syystä puhtaan liikennetekninen arviointi (kuten YHTALI) ei siis anna lähellekään oikeaa kuvaa hankkeen kannattavuudesta. En ole taas nähnyt missään malleja, jotka arvioisivat kokonaistaloudellisesti liikennehankkeiden taloudellisen vaikutuksen ja joiden avulla voitaisiin siis arvioida, paljonko kuhunkin hankkeeseen kannattaa oikeasti investoida.


Etkö ole lukenut raporttia Pisaran laajemmista vaikutuksista tai Tampereen raitiotien yleissuunnitelmaa? Etkö edes viimeisen HLJ:n vaikutusarvioita?

YHTALIn vika joukkoliikenteen kannalta on, että YHTALI ei edes yritä mitata muuta liikenteellistä vaikutusta kuin matka-ajan lyhenemistä. Pisara-raportissa lähdettiin etsimään muita vaikutuksia, kun kerran YHTALIn matka-aikavaikutukset eivät riittäneet. Sama ajatus oli HLJ:n valmistelussa, vaikka poliittinen viisaus ajoikin valmistelun ohi. Tampereella on paneuduttu vaikutuksiin varsin monipuolisesti ja konkreettisesti. YHTALIn yhdenlaisen akuankkarahan sijasta on laskettu myös oikeata rahaa, eli sitä, paljonko säästyy kaupungin kassasta, kun ei tarvitse rakentaa hajautunutta autolähiömattoa.




> Koska numeroilla ei pystytä suoraan osoittamaan, kannattaako jotakin liikennehanketta tehdä vai ei, on päättäjillä oltava kokonaisnäkemys asiasta. Kokonaisnäkemys toivottavasti sisältää myös käsityksen siitä, onko liikennehanke strateginen kaupunkikehityksen valinta. Jos on, niin silloinkin hanke on "pakko tehdä" ihan yhtä lailla kuin mainitsemasi pakko suuren ihmismäärän kuljettamiseen.


Kaikissa mainitsemissani kolmessa tapauksessa on kiinnostavia avauksia uudenlaisesta, joukkoliikenteen todellisia hyötyjä ja vaikutuksia kuvaavasta arvioinnista. Eli ei ole vaikeata laskea merkitseviä ja kuvaavia tunnuslukuja, vaan vaikeata on päättää, mihin halutaan mennä. Yhdet haluavat jatkaa puoli vuosisataa menestynyttä autoiluun perustuvaa hajarakentamista, toiset tahtovat kaikkien asuvan metroasemilla. Kolmas järjestää kavereilleen miljardiurakoita veronmaksajien rahoilla periaatteella kallein on paras. Ja onneksi hankkeet vain kallistuvat, kun maanpinta on ensin täytetty motareilla ja niiden turvesolmuilla. Kaikille yhteistä on uskotella, ettei ole mahdollista osoittaa selvää faktaa omankaan asian puolesta tai vastaan, koska fakta olisi todennäköisesti ns. epämiellyttävä totuus.

Antero

----------


## Kani

> Ihmettelen että mihin ympäristöystävällisyys on kadonnut kun vertaillaan kustannuksia? Tiedetään että bussit ja autoista ne jotka kulkevat dieselillä saatuttavat.


Minkä aikakauden linja-autoista nyt puhutaan? Linja-autojen päästöt ovat alentuneet kehittyneen moottoritekniikan ansiosta erittäin merkittävästi viimeisen 15 vuoden aikana. Jopa niin paljon, että kaasubussit ovat siitä kärsineet. Sitä paitsi, sähköbussit ovat tulossa. Raskas raideliikenne ei ole ympäristösyistä mikään ainoa vaihtoehto. Tässäkin ketjussa on todettu, että liian raskaat joukkoliikenneratkaisut myös syrjäyttävät isoja asiakasryhmiä, ja voivat tehdä lyhyistäkin matkoista hankalia. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö voi näin vähentyä. Näinhän ilmeni myös Östersundom-selvityksestä, josta välittämättä päätettiin valita huonomman joukkoliikenteen käytön tuottava metro.




> Raideliikenteen puuttuminen ja riippuvuus kumipyöräiliikenteestä hajoittaa yhdyskuntarakenteen monen kilometrin säteelle, tämä pitää paikkansa sekä itse kaupungin ydinkeskustassa että kaupunginosa/lähiökeskuksessa. Vanhasen harva himmelikaupunkirakenne tuottaisi juuri sitä. En haluaisi että Helsinki, Vantaa ja Espoo kehittyisi sellaiseksi kun esim Pirkkala Tampereen lähellä jossa koululaisten pitää ajaa mopoautolla kouluun, vaikka asukkaat ainakin Suomen Kuvalehden mukaan väittävät olevan Suomen onnellisimpia.


Tämä on jo useammalla tutkimuksella todistettu erittäin kyseenalaiseksi johtopäätökseksi. Vuonna 2010 todettiin, etteivät tamperelaiset jätä sen pienempää hiilijalanjälkeä kuin naapuri"maalaiskuntien" asukkaat. Jos pirkkalalaiset kaiken lisäksi ovat onnellisempia, miksi pitäisi muuttaa mitään? Siksikö, että on joku ulkopuolinen katsoo olevansa tiettyä liikenneideologiaa ajaessaan oikeutettu määrittelemään, miten toisten tulee asua ja elää?

http://yle.fi/uutiset/tamperelaisen_...tonnia/5635498

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minkä aikakauden linja-autoista nyt puhutaan? Linja-autojen päästöt ovat alentuneet kehittyneen moottoritekniikan ansiosta erittäin merkittävästi viimeisen 15 vuoden aikana. Jopa niin paljon, että kaasubussit ovat siitä kärsineet. Sitä paitsi, sähköbussit ovat tulossa. Raskas raideliikenne ei ole ympäristösyistä mikään ainoa vaihtoehto. Tässäkin ketjussa on todettu, että liian raskaat joukkoliikenneratkaisut myös syrjäyttävät isoja asiakasryhmiä, ja voivat tehdä lyhyistäkin matkoista hankalia. Joukkoliikenteen käyttö voi näin vähentyä. Näinhän ilmeni myös Östersundom-selvityksestä, josta välittämättä päätettiin valita huonomman joukkoliikenteen käytön tuottava metro.


Katupöly jää vaikka bussit ja autot kulkisivat sähköllä. Mitä vähemmän autoliikennettä sen parempi. Östersundomista ei ole päätetty vielä mitään, ei edes rakennetaanko sinne mitään ylipäänsä. Taisi olla Helsingille aikamoinen mustapekka-kortti. Paras ratkaisu olisi jos joskus rakennettasisiin oikea rautatie Helsingin ja Porvoon-Kotkan välille jota östersundomilaiset voisivat käyttää. 




> Tämä on jo useammalla tutkimuksella todistettu erittäin kyseenalaiseksi johtopäätökseksi. Vuonna 2010 todettiin, etteivät tamperelaiset jätä sen pienempää hiilijalanjälkeä kuin naapuri"maalaiskuntien" asukkaat. Jos pirkkalalaiset kaiken lisäksi ovat onnellisempia, miksi pitäisi muuttaa mitään? Siksikö, että on joku ulkopuolinen katsoo olevansa tiettyä liikenneideologiaa ajaessaan oikeutettu määrittelemään, miten toisten tulee asua ja elää?
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/tamperelaisen_...tonnia/5635498


Nyt ei ole kyse hiilijalanjälljestä pelkästään vaan siitä millaisessa paikassa esim politikotja yhteiskuntatieteilijät haluavat että ihmiset asuvat. Tamperella  naapurikuntineen asuu n kolmannes siitä mitä Helsingissä naapurikuntineen asuu, että ei ole suoranaista pelkoa että Espoo tai Vantaa muuttuisi Pirkkalan kaltaiseksi, mutta kai mulla on oikeus kritisoida sellaista ihannetta että lapsiperheiden joiden vanhemat käyvät suurkaupungissa töissä pitäisi asua jossain kylissä joissa ei ole juuri mitään joukkoliikennepalveluja niin että teini-ikäiset joutuvat käymään mopoautolla koulussa tai ylipäänsä sitä että perheissä pitäisi olla monta autoa? Se pirkkalalaisten "onnellisuus" kun johtuu siitä että porukka on etniseltä jakaumaltaan ja ikäjakaumaltaan hyvin yhtenäinen ja edustaa samaa  yhteiskuntaluokkaa (ylempi toimihenkilö) ja monet ovat samassa paikassa töissä. Eli nollan arvoinen väite. Yhtä hyvin voi väitttää että Eirassa tai Kaivopuistossa asuu Suomen onnellisimmat mutta jostain syystä Suomen Kuvalehtdellä ei ole niin paljon pokkaa että sellasista viitsisi väittää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Ihan samalla tavalla metsäautoteiden huoltaminen yhteiskunnallisin varoin lisää toimeliaisuutta, koska se tekee liiketoiminnan kannattavammaksi ja katteet reilummiksi. Mennään nyt hieman ohi siitä, kun yritin kertoa, että 30 vuoden aikajänne on investoinneissa sellainen, että sen huomioon ottaminen on varsin epärelevanttia, mutta lainaan nyt itseäni vajaan kahden vuoden takaa todistaakseni yhtäläisyyden:
> 
> [K]aupungin ja valtion veronmaksajat osallistuvat metron rakentamisesta koituviin kustannuksiin ja kaikki jotka aseman viereen muuttavat, maksavat tästä syntyneestä hyödystä asunnon ostohinnassa. He eivät kuitenkaan maksa sitä niille, jotka ovat arvon tuottamisen maksaneet eli veronmaksajille, vaan rakennusliikkeille, jotka ovat saaneet metron tuoman lisäarvon käytännössä ilmaiseksi ja ulosmittaavat siten verorahoilla tehdyn panostuksen omaan tulokseensa.
> 
> Eli täydestä tulonsiirrosta tuossakin on vain kyse.


Nyt on kyllä niin punamultainen viesti, että pari tuntia sitten syöty lounas alkoi maistua uudelleen suussa. 

A) Julkisen sektorin elinkeinotoiminnan tukeminen on aina alleen laskemista. Kesähelteilläkin se vain sotkee ja talvipakkasilla vaikutukset ovat sitten ikävämmät. Helteiksi voi tässä tapauksessa lukea sen suunnan, mihin muutos tapahtuu (esim. uusiutuvat energialähteet) ja talvipakkasiksi taas sen mistä tullaan (raskas teollisuus). Kenellekään ei varmaan tulisi mieleen, että yhteiskunnan pitäisi tukea esimerkiksi öljynporausta arktisilta alueilta, että se "tekisi liiketoiminnan kannattavammaksi ja katteet reilummiksi". Koska se olisi silkkaa typeryyttä. Kuten metsänomistajien tukeminen yhdessä sun toisessa käänteessä on. Markkinat toimivat parhaiten, kun julkinen sektori seuraa sivusta ja korkeintaan ohjaa säännöillä, mutta ei tue rahalla.

B) Yhteiskunnalla on mahdollisuus rahastaa rakennusliikkeiltä ja maanomistajilta metron kaltaisen hankkeen kiinteistöille luoma lisäarvo. Pääsääntöisesti näin toimitaankin, joten häränsontaa väittää, että kukaan saa metron tuomaa lisäarvoa ilmaiseksi. 

Toisaalta koko ongelma syntyy siitä, että julkisella sektorilla on kaavoitusmonopoli. Ts. merkittävän lisäarvon luominen kiinteistöille on yksissä käsissä. Siksi kiinteistökehittäminen Suomessa on ensisijaisesti lobbaamista. Tämä on järjestelmän vika, joten järjestelmän on elettävä sen kanssa, eikä itkettävä, että joku keinottelija voi vahingossa tienata jotain keinottelemalla. Kruunuvuorenrannassahan nähtiin demokratian helmi, kun yksityiset maat kaavoitettiin pääosin puistoksi ja kaupunki kaavoitti rakennusoikeutta vain omille mailleen. 




> Kun puhut siitä, että hyötyjä suostutaan laskemaan "vain" kolmenkymmenen seuraavan vuoden osalta, niin tässäpä nyt rautalangasta syy siihen, miksi näin tehdään. Kun perusongelma on siinä, että tulevaisuuden hyödyt eivät ole yhtä arvokkaita kuin tämän hetken hyödyt.


Tuo kolmekymmentä vuotta oli vain yksi kohta nykyisiin lasketatapoihin kohdistamastani kritiikistä. Pohjimmiltaan tässä on kyse siitä, että palstan ratikkaintoilijat jaksavat puolustaa YHTALIa silloin, kun se tuottaa mieleisiä tuloksia, mutta siirtyvät itkukuoroon, kun tulokset eivät ole mieleisiä. Alku on ihan liekeissään liikenneviraston Pisaraselvityksestä, mainitsee sen joka käänteessä, vaikka se on ihan yhtä huonosti tehty kuin suurin osa muistakin selvityksistä. Tällä kertaa vain eri suuntaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Pariisi päätyi rakentamaan metron sen vuoksi, että ratikat olivat aina täysiä ja hevosajurit täyttivät lopun katutilan. Valinta ei ollut strateginen, vaan pakon sanelema.


Tuolla perustelullahan Helsinginkin metro olisi ollut pakon sanelema. Ai niin, Helsingissä vaihtoehdoiksi tarjotaan pidempiä vaunuja ja rinnakkaisia raitioteitä. Pariisiinko ne eivät olisi olleet kelvollisia vaihtoehtoja?




> Etkö ole lukenut raporttia Pisaran laajemmista vaikutuksista tai Tampereen raitiotien yleissuunnitelmaa? Etkö edes viimeisen HLJ:n vaikutusarvioita?


Tampereen ratikan yleissuunnitelmaa en ole lukenut. Pisaran laajempien vaikutusten arvioinnissa ja HLJ:n vaikutusarvioinneissa arvioidaan hienosti YHTALI:n ulkopuolella olevia tekijöitä, mutta eivät ne silti edes yritäkään olla kattava arviointi hankkeiden vaikutuksesta yhteiskuntatalouteen.




> Eli ei ole vaikeata laskea merkitseviä ja kuvaavia tunnuslukuja, vaan vaikeata on päättää, mihin halutaan mennä.


Yksittäisten tunnuslukujen laskeminen ei vielä kerro kokonaisuutta. YHTALI:ssa lasketaan lopputulemaksi H/K, mutta kun siinä otetaan huomioon vain osa vaikutuksista, ei sekään kerro kokonaisuutta. Jos hankkeiden kaikenkattavat vaikutukset saataisiin selville laskemalla, niin kai sellainen laskentamenetelmä olisi jo kehitetty ja sitten luvut ainakin näyttäisivät, mihin kannattaisi mennä.




> Kaikille yhteistä on uskotella, ettei ole mahdollista osoittaa selvää faktaa omankaan asian puolesta tai vastaan, koska fakta olisi todennäköisesti ns. epämiellyttävä totuus.


Tällaiseen uskotteluun en olekaan vielä törmännyt. Vasta itse nostin edellisessä viestissäni esiin, että aidosti kaiken huomioon ottavia laskentamenetelmiä ei ole näkynyt, enkä siinä viestissä ottanut kantaa minkään hankkeen puolesta tai vastaan.

----------


## MJG

> Tuo nyt on aikamoista liiottelua, Tapiolan liittymässä pikemminkin.


No ei. Esim 121:n ajoaika Ylisrinne-Ruoholahti on 16 minuuttia, kun ajoaika Ylisrinne-Westendinasema on 9 minuuttia. Siinä yhdeksässä minuutissa ei ehdi edes metron laiturille.

----------


## petteri

> No ei. Esim 121:n ajoaika Ylisrinne-Ruoholahti on 16 minuuttia, kun ajoaika Ylisrinne-Westendinasema on 9 minuuttia. Siinä yhdeksässä minuutissa ei ehdi edes metron laiturille.


Otetaanpas nyt toinen esimerkki Olarista, nyt keskeltä Olaria eli pysäkki nimeltä Kuunsilta. Linja 121 Kuunsilta-Westendinasema aamuruuhkassa kestää reittioppaan mukaan 13 minuuttia, Kuunsilta - Ruoholahti aamuruuhkassa 20 minuuttia ja Kuunsilta - Kamppi(tulo) 25 minuuttia.

Kuunsilta - Piispanaukio kestää reittioppaan mukaan aamuruuhkassa 4 minuuttia, siitä sitten 2 minuutin siirtymä metron laituritasolle ja keskimäärin 2 min 30 sekunnin odotus metroon (vuoroväli 5 minuuttia). Matinkylä-Kamppi kestää metrolla 19 minuuttia, joten Kuunsillasta lähtenyt matkustaja on Kampin metroasemalla keskimäärin 27-28 minuutissa. Hmm. tämän laskutoimituksen tulos oli muuten minulle yllätys, luulin että vaihdollinen yhteys vaikuttaisi enemmän Olarissa.

----------


## MJG

> Otetaanpas nyt toinen esimerkki Olarista, nyt keskeltä Olaria eli pysäkki nimeltä Kuunsilta. Linja 121 Kuunsilta-Westendinasema aamuruuhkassa kestää reittioppaan mukaan 13 minuuttia, Kuunsilta - Ruoholahti aamuruuhkassa 20 minuuttia ja Kuunsilta - Kamppi(tulo) 25 minuuttia.
> 
> Kuunsilta - Piispanaukio kestää reittioppaan mukaan aamuruuhkassa 4 minuuttia, siitä sitten 2 minuutin siirtymä metron laituritasolle ja keskimäärin 2 min 30 sekunnin odotus metroon (vuoroväli 5 minuuttia). Matinkylä-Kamppi kestää metrolla 19 minuuttia, joten Kuunsillasta lähtenyt matkustaja on Kampin metroasemalla keskimäärin 27-28 minuutissa. Hmm. tämän laskutoimituksen tulos oli muuten minulle yllätys, luulin että vaihdollinen yhteys vaikuttaisi enemmän Olarissa.


Kuunsilta ei ole sen keskemmällä Olaria kuin ns. Vanhan Olarin pysäkit. Niiltä HSL:n arvion mukaan käytetään Niittykumpua liityntä-asemana.

Piispanaukio ei tule olemaan liityntäliikenteen pysäkki, vaan Ison Omenan eteläpuolelle tehtävä terminaali. Kukaan ei vielä tiedä, millä nopeudella liityntäbussit pääsevät sompailemaan katuverkossa. Ja ajatus, että bussien päästöpisteestä pääsisi laituritasolle kahdessa minuutissa, on kovin optimistinen.

Viime kädessä vasta todellisuus näyttää, miten homma sujuu. Itse en olisi oikopäätä laittamassa lappua Länsiväylän bussikaistoille enkä tekemässä Kampin terminaalista ekumeenista moskeijaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo kolmekymmentä vuotta oli vain yksi kohta nykyisiin lasketatapoihin kohdistamastani kritiikistä. Pohjimmiltaan tässä on kyse siitä, että palstan ratikkaintoilijat jaksavat puolustaa YHTALIa silloin, kun se tuottaa mieleisiä tuloksia, mutta siirtyvät itkukuoroon, kun tulokset eivät ole mieleisiä. Alku on ihan liekeissään liikenneviraston Pisaraselvityksestä, mainitsee sen joka käänteessä, vaikka se on ihan yhtä huonosti tehty kuin suurin osa muistakin selvityksistä. Tällä kertaa vain eri suuntaan.


Näyttää siltä, että et tunne tai et ymmärrä, miten ministeriön hankearviointiohjeet toimivat.

YHTALI-laskelmassa hyötyjen ja kustannusten suhteen ratkaisee käytännössä matka-aika. Eli mitataan vain yhtä liikenteen ominaisuutta. Menetelmä on hyvä ja sopiva, jos hankkeen tarkoitus on nopeuttaa liikennettä. Jos hankkeen tarkoitus ei ole liikenteen nopeuttaminen, vaan liikenteen kapasiteetin lisäys, nykyinen YHTALI-laskelma on merkityksetön. Koska se ei mittaa kapasiteetin vaikutuksia.

Pisaran kohdalla matka-aikaa mittaava YHTALI-laskelma on sopiva, koska Pisaran tavoitteena sanotaan olevan junan käyttäjien matka-ajan lyhentäminen. Hankearvioinnin tulos oli, että vähän lyhenee vähäisellä määrällä junien matkustajia. Mutta niin vähän, että matka-ajalle käytetyllä rahamääräisellä arvolla jäädään kauaksi siitä, mitä tunnelin tekeminen maksaa. Olen tyytyväinen Pisaran hankearviointiin vain ja ainoastaan siksi, että se, mitä arvioinnissa on tehty, on tehty rehellisesti. Toisin kuin edellinen arviointi. Näiden kahden arvioinnin eroa et näytä ymmärtävän, kun väität niiden olevan yhtä huonosti tehtyjä.

Esimerkiksi Raidejokerin tavoite ei ole olla bussia nopeampi, vaan täsmällisempi ja tarjota suurempi kapasiteetti. Raidejokerin arvioiminen matka-ajan perusteella on siten hyödytöntä. Mutta ei se tee matka-ajan mittaamista Pisaran kohdalla kelvottomaksi.

30 vuoden laskenta-ajasta taitaa olla turha jatkaa. Näyttää siltä, että et vain halua myöntää erehtyneesi siinä, että sillä on pätevät perustelut.

Antero

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:31 ----------




> Tuolla perustelullahan Helsinginkin metro olisi ollut pakon sanelema. Ai niin, Helsingissä vaihtoehdoiksi tarjotaan pidempiä vaunuja ja rinnakkaisia raitioteitä. Pariisiinko ne eivät olisi olleet kelvollisia vaihtoehtoja?


Mitenkähän tuota perustetta sovellat Itä-Helsinkiin 1960-luvulla? Ratikkaahan sinne ei tehty, eikä hevosilla liikuttu enää 1960-luvulla. Eikä Porvoontietä myöskään kävelty, kuten Pariisin katuja vuonna 1900.

Jos tarkoitat Porvoontien henkilöautojen ruuhkia, ne eivät todellakaan olleet mikään pakottava syy rakentaa paikallisjunaa, joka nimitettiin metroksi. Sillä heti kun metropäätös oli saatu valtuustossa läpi, Porvoontie rakennettin 4-kaistaiseksi Marjaniementien ja Turunlinnantien risteykseen asti, eikä autoilun ruuhkia sen jälkeen ole nähty.

Ontuva on vertauksesi siinäkin mielessä, että Pariisin metro on sillä tavoin todellinen metro, että se on tehty perustason joukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi. Asemien tiheys on ajateltu niin, että ne kattavat kävelyetäisyydellä koko keskustan. Siksi voitiin purkaa ratikkaverkko, koska metro ei tarvinnut toimiakseen pintaliikennettä, toisin kun Helsingin metro.




> Pisaran laajempien vaikutusten arvioinnissa ja HLJ:n vaikutusarvioinneissa arvioidaan hienosti YHTALI:n ulkopuolella olevia tekijöitä, mutta eivät ne silti edes yritäkään olla kattava arviointi hankkeiden vaikutuksesta yhteiskuntatalouteen.


Minkä talouden vaikutuksia tehdyt arviot sitten mielestäsi ovat?




> Yksittäisten tunnuslukujen laskeminen ei vielä kerro kokonaisuutta. YHTALI:ssa lasketaan lopputulemaksi H/K, mutta kun siinä otetaan huomioon vain osa vaikutuksista, ei sekään kerro kokonaisuutta. Jos hankkeiden kaikenkattavat vaikutukset saataisiin selville laskemalla, niin kai sellainen laskentamenetelmä olisi jo kehitetty ja sitten luvut ainakin näyttäisivät, mihin kannattaisi mennä.


Kirjoitat nyt sen verran epämääräisesti kaikenkattavuudesta, että on vaikea arvata, haluatko oikeasti sanoa jotain. Mutta nykyinen YHTALI-ohje nimenomaan pyrkii kuvaamaan kattavasti hankkeen vaikutukset suomalaiseen yhteiskuntaan. Raha-arvoiseksi muutettu matka-aika ja muutama muu raha-arvoisena mitattu vaikutus ovat vain yksi malli yhteiskuntataloudesta. Ja se malli sopii vain yhdenlaisiin hankkeisiin, sellaisiin, joissa matka-aikaa nopeutetaan.

Hankearviointien ongelma yleisesti on siinä, että hankkeet ovat erilaisia, ja niillä on erilaisia vaikutuksia. Siten on mahdotonta tehdä kaikkien hankkeiden tavoitteista ja niiden toteutumisesta yhteismitallisia. Kuten juuri se, että matkanopeus ja matkustajien määrä eivät ole yhteismitallisia asioita. Eli yksi mittari ei voi olla kaiken kattava. Siten rahankäytöstä päättävien poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten on pakko tehdä arvovalintoja ei-yhteismitallisten ominaisuuksien välillä. Ja silloin heille pitää rehellisesti esittää asiat erilaisina, ei väittää, että aina kaikista liikennehankkeista voidaan laskea yksi H/K-luku, joita vertaamalla on helppo päättää ymmärtämättä hankkeesta muuten oikein mitään.

Antero

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Ja ajatus, että bussien päästöpisteestä pääsisi laituritasolle kahdessa minuutissa, on kovin optimistinen.


En tunne Espoon asemien ja niiden ympäristön suunnittelua kovin tarkkaan, mutta täytyy sanoa, että jos ihan uusia liityntäsysteemejä rakennetaan ja siirtymä kestäisi yli 2 minuuttia, suunnitelma on ollut katastrofaalisen huono. Esimerkiksi Herttoniemessä siirtymä liityntäbussilta laiturille kestää n. 15 sekuntia, Itäkeskuksessa kenties 30 vähän bussista riippuen, syvemmällä maan alla olevien asemien kohdalla (esim. Sörnäinen) arvioisin ajaksi ehkä sen 2 minuuttia, Kampissa kenties 1-3 riippuen mistä suunnasta on tulossa ja mille sisäänkäynnille menossa. Joko siis 2 minuuttia ei ole lainkaan optimistista, päinvastoin, tai aika monelle suunnittelijalle/arkkitehdille tms. pitäisi etsiä sopivampia töitä. (Eipä silti, tässä hankkeessa toki erikoisia ratkaisuja on matkan varrelle riittänyt isommissakin asioissa, joten mikään ei ole mahdotonta.)

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> En tunne Espoon asemien ja niiden ympäristön suunnittelua kovin tarkkaan, mutta täytyy sanoa, että jos ihan uusia liityntäsysteemejä rakennetaan ja siirtymä kestäisi yli 2 minuuttia, suunnitelma on ollut katastrofaalisen huono. Esimerkiksi Herttoniemessä siirtymä liityntäbussilta laiturille kestää n. 15 sekuntia, Itäkeskuksessa kenties 30 vähän bussista riippuen, syvemmällä maan alla olevien asemien kohdalla (esim. Sörnäinen) arvioisin ajaksi ehkä sen 2 minuuttia, Kampissa kenties 1-3 riippuen mistä suunnasta on tulossa ja mille sisäänkäynnille menossa. Joko siis 2 minuuttia ei ole lainkaan optimistista, päinvastoin, tai aika monelle suunnittelijalle/arkkitehdille tms. pitäisi etsiä sopivampia töitä. (Eipä silti, tässä hankkeessa toki erikoisia ratkaisuja on matkan varrelle riittänyt isommissakin asioissa, joten mikään ei ole mahdotonta.)


Asia on vain niin, että pelkästään liukuportaissa menee metroasemalla minuutista kahteen, kun asema on syvällä maan alla. Eli kaksi minuuttia on tässä tapauksessa oikeastaan paras edes teoriassa mahdollinen tulos. Metro on noin 20 m maan alla. 20 m korkeassa talossa on suunnilleen viisi, ehkä kuusi kerrosta. Asia suhteutuu, kun miettii, miten nopeasti noin edes ylipäätään voi päästä kadulta ylinpään kerrokseen, vaikkapa tavaratalossa, jossa siis liikkuu sen verran paljon väkeä, että kaikki eivät voi käyttää hissiä. (Tavaratalossa ei tietenkään edes pyritä mahdollisimman nopeaan liikkumiseen, mutta tämä muistaen se voi olla hyvä vertailukohta.)

----------


## Nakkiputka

> En tunne Espoon asemien ja niiden ympäristön suunnittelua kovin tarkkaan, mutta täytyy sanoa, että jos ihan uusia liityntäsysteemejä rakennetaan ja siirtymä kestäisi yli 2 minuuttia, suunnitelma on ollut katastrofaalisen huono. Esimerkiksi Herttoniemessä siirtymä liityntäbussilta laiturille kestää n. 15 sekuntia, Itäkeskuksessa kenties 30 vähän bussista riippuen, syvemmällä maan alla olevien asemien kohdalla (esim. Sörnäinen) arvioisin ajaksi ehkä sen 2 minuuttia, Kampissa kenties 1-3 riippuen mistä suunnasta on tulossa ja mille sisäänkäynnille menossa. Joko siis 2 minuuttia ei ole lainkaan optimistista, päinvastoin, tai aika monelle suunnittelijalle/arkkitehdille tms. pitäisi etsiä sopivampia töitä. (Eipä silti, tässä hankkeessa toki erikoisia ratkaisuja on matkan varrelle riittänyt isommissakin asioissa, joten mikään ei ole mahdotonta.)


Liukuportaissa menee noin 30 s jokaista korkeussuunnan kymmentä metriä kohden. Kävelynopeudeksi taas lienee järkevintä laskea 1,0 m/s johtuen mm. muista matkustajista, mahdollisista tavaroista ja ylipäänsä matkustajien heterogeenisyydestä johtuen. Tarvittavia lähtötietoja asemakohtaista kulkuaikojen arviointiin löytää asemien pohjapiirosten lisäksi standardista SFS EN-115 (Liukuportaiden ja liukukäytävien turvallisuus) sekä Erica Roseliuksen vuonna 2009 julkaistusta diplomityöstä "Terminaalien matkustajavirtojen ominaisuudet ja suunnittelu".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pisaran kohdalla matka-aikaa mittaava YHTALI-laskelma on sopiva, koska Pisaran tavoitteena sanotaan olevan junan käyttäjien matka-ajan lyhentäminen. Hankearvioinnin tulos oli, että vähän lyhenee vähäisellä määrällä junien matkustajia. Mutta niin vähän, että matka-ajalle käytetyllä rahamääräisellä arvolla jäädään kauaksi siitä, mitä tunnelin tekeminen maksaa. Olen tyytyväinen Pisaran hankearviointiin vain ja ainoastaan siksi, että se, mitä arvioinnissa on tehty, on tehty rehellisesti. Toisin kuin edellinen arviointi. Näiden kahden arvioinnin eroa et näytä ymmärtävän, kun väität niiden olevan yhtä huonosti tehtyjä.


Ei Pisaran vaikutus niin vähäinen ole: Raportin mukaan lähijunamatkustajien määrä kantakaupunkiin eli käytännössä Pasila + sen eteläpuoleiset asemat nousisi n 65.000 :lla vuorokaudessa ja aamun huipputuntina 6900:lla verrattuna siihen että pisaraa ei rakenneta. Tätä ei tapahtuisi elllei matka-ajat vähenisivät tuntuvasti. Kun muutokset bussi-. raitiovaunu ja  metroliikenteessä otetaan huomioon niin aamun huipputuntina ero Pisaran hyväksi on 3600. Eli vuorokaudessa puhuttaisiin n 35000 joukkoliikennematkan lisäyksestä kantakaupunkiin suuntautuvassa liikenteessä siihen verrattuna että pisaraa ei rakenneta. Raportissa mainitaan myös että näistä uusista matkoista 56% tulee henkilöautomatkojen vähentymisestä niin se tarkoittaa n 20.000 henkilöautomatkaa vähemmän vuorokaudessa. Kenen mielestä se on yksi hailee jos tehdään 20.000 henkilöautomatkaa keskustaan vähemmän, varsinkin kun sillä on suora vaikutus ympäristöön?




> Mitenkähän tuota perustetta sovellat Itä-Helsinkiin 1960-luvulla? Ratikkaahan sinne ei tehty, eikä hevosilla liikuttu enää 1960-luvulla. Eikä Porvoontietä myöskään kävelty, kuten Pariisin katuja vuonna 1900.
> 
> Jos tarkoitat Porvoontien henkilöautojen ruuhkia, ne eivät todellakaan olleet mikään pakottava syy rakentaa paikallisjunaa, joka nimitettiin metroksi. Sillä heti kun metropäätös oli saatu valtuustossa läpi, Porvoontie rakennettin 4-kaistaiseksi Marjaniementien ja Turunlinnantien risteykseen asti, eikä autoilun ruuhkia sen jälkeen ole nähty.


Helsingin metroa ei kannata verrata noihin 1900-luvun alun metroihin. Silloin rakennettiin vaihtelevista syistä: Budapestiin ja Wieniin herrasväen kulkupeliksi sunnuntai-ajeluja varten, Lontoosa ja Pariisissa todellisten liikkenneruuhkien takia, Liverpoolissa satamatyöntekijöiden kuljettamiseksi työpaikalle.

Helsinkiä ja sen metroa pitää vertailla muihin pieniin ja keskikokoisiin suurkaupunkeihin joissa metron rakentaminen aloitettiin 1950-70 luvuilla kuten Tukholma, Oslo, Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Nürnberg, sekä ne länsi-Saksan puolen miljoonan - miljoonan asukkaan kaupungit joissa Stadtbahn-metro tehtiin kahdessa vaiheessa, ensin laittamalla raitiovaunuja tunneleihin ja siten muuttamalla kalusto metromaisemmaksi.

Helsingin itäsuunnan metron suurin saavutus on ympäristön tilan paraneminen ja liikenteestä johtuvien saasteiden väheneminen keskustassa ennen kaikkea Sörnäisten ja Rautatientorin välillä. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:37 ----------




> Asia on vain niin, että pelkästään liukuportaissa menee metroasemalla minuutista kahteen, kun asema on syvällä maan alla. Eli kaksi minuuttia on tässä tapauksessa oikeastaan paras edes teoriassa mahdollinen tulos. Metro on noin 20 m maan alla. 20 m korkeassa talossa on suunnilleen viisi, ehkä kuusi kerrosta. Asia suhteutuu, kun miettii, miten nopeasti noin edes ylipäätään voi päästä kadulta ylinpään kerrokseen, vaikkapa tavaratalossa, jossa siis liikkuu sen verran paljon väkeä, että kaikki eivät voi käyttää hissiä. (Tavaratalossa ei tietenkään edes pyritä mahdollisimman nopeaan liikkumiseen, mutta tämä muistaen se voi olla hyvä vertailukohta.)


Metrossa ei tarvi useimmiten vaihtaa liukuporrasta, ja niiden nopeus lienee suurempi kuin tavaratalojen liukuportaat. Nykyisen metron pisimmät liukuporrasmatkat Kampissa ja Ruoholahdessa kestävät hieman päälle minuutin ja niissä tasoeroa on yli 30 metriä.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Liukuportaissa menee noin 30 s jokaista korkeussuunnan kymmentä metriä kohden. Kävelynopeudeksi taas lienee järkevintä laskea 1,0 m/s johtuen mm. muista matkustajista, mahdollisista tavaroista ja ylipäänsä matkustajien heterogeenisyydestä johtuen. Tarvittavia lähtötietoja asemakohtaista kulkuaikojen arviointiin löytää asemien pohjapiirosten lisäksi standardista SFS EN-115 (Liukuportaiden ja liukukäytävien turvallisuus) sekä Erica Roseliuksen vuonna 2009 julkaistusta diplomityöstä "Terminaalien matkustajavirtojen ominaisuudet ja suunnittelu".


Todelliset siirtymisajat riippuvat voimakkaasti liikkumistavoista. Jos liukuportaissa kävelee nopeudella 1 m/s samaan aikaan kun ne liikkuvat eteenpäin 0,75 m/s esimerkiksi 60 metrin eli aika pitkien liukuportaiden kulkemiseen kuluu noin 35 sekuntia. Jos ei kävele menee aikaa noin 80 sekuntia. Toki tuon lisäksi on siirtymät sivusuunnassa, jotka nekin riippuvat liikkumisen vauhdista. 

Liikkumistapoja ja vauhteja on erilaisia. Minun kovin ripeällä liikkumisvauhdillani on kahden minuutin siirtymä monella asemalla todella reilusti yläkanttiin ja jos metro,  bussi tai ratikka on juuri lähdössä tehdään sitten vielä vähän eri tuloksia. Vakaumuksellisimmat metron ja liitynnän vihaajat taas varmaan mieluiten käyttäisivät siirtymäajan mitoitukseen rollaattorimummoa, mutta kun rollaattori liukuportaissa on vähän korni näky, joutuvatkin he tyytymään muiden huonojalkaisten lönköttelyyn.

Realistinen mediaaniarvo siirtymäajoille löytynee sitten jostain noiden välistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:49 ----------

Pitihän sitä jotain kellottaa. Minun normaalilla rivakalla liikuntavauhdillani matka kolmosen ratikkapysäkiltä Rautatientorin metrolaiturille vei 1 minuutti 50 sekuntia.

Tuossa reitissä on aika paljon mutkia, kun se kulkee kolmea eri tasoa pitkin. Lönkyttelemällä voi mennä kolmekin minuuttia ja kiirehtimällä puolitoista.

Jos Länsimetron liityntää yhtään suunniteltu sen pitäisi minusta toimia suurimmalla osalla asemista hiukan tuota ripeämmin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitenkähän tuota perustetta sovellat Itä-Helsinkiin 1960-luvulla?


Eikö muka Pariisiissa olisi voitu ihan yhtä lailla laajentaa raitiotietä kuin Helsingissä olisi voitu metron sijasta hoitaa Itä-Helsinki raitiotien laajennuksena?




> Minkä talouden vaikutuksia tehdyt arviot sitten mielestäsi ovat?
> 
> Kirjoitat nyt sen verran epämääräisesti kaikenkattavuudesta, että on vaikea arvata, haluatko oikeasti sanoa jotain. Mutta nykyinen YHTALI-ohje nimenomaan pyrkii kuvaamaan kattavasti hankkeen vaikutukset suomalaiseen yhteiskuntaan. Raha-arvoiseksi muutettu matka-aika ja muutama muu raha-arvoisena mitattu vaikutus ovat vain yksi malli yhteiskuntataloudesta. Ja se malli sopii vain yhdenlaisiin hankkeisiin, sellaisiin, joissa matka-aikaa nopeutetaan.


Noissa mainitsemissasi arvioissa on arvioitu yhteiskuntataloutta, mutta ei kattavasti. Tarkoitan kaikenkattavuudella siis sitä, että arvioitaisiin nykyarvo (tai joku vastaava mittari) hankkeen vaikutukselle koko yhteiskunnan talouteen. YHTALI ei sitä kuvaa, koska se ottaa huomioon vain osan vaikutuksista (kuten itsekin toteat).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö muka Pariisiissa olisi voitu ihan yhtä lailla laajentaa raitiotietä kuin Helsingissä olisi voitu metron sijasta hoitaa Itä-Helsinki raitiotien laajennuksena?


Ei. Raitioverkko oli käytännössä niin laaja ja tiheä kuin oli mahdollista. Tarvittiin lisää liikenteen tilaa, ja sitä saatiin eritasoon tehdystä metrosta, jossa voitiin myös ajaa pidempiä junia kuin kaduilla. Teknisesti Pariisin metro oli aluksi kuin raitiotie, joka rakennettiin kadun alle tai yläpuolelle, ja jossa voitiin kytkeä useita vaunuja juniksi. Kaluston leveyshän on Pariisissa 2,3 metriä, ensimmäiset vaunut olivat 2-akselisia ja rata tehtiin katuverkkoon jyrkin kaarresätein. Eli voisi myös ajatella, että raitiotiet siirrettiin kadulta maan alle tai ilmaradoille. Mutta järjestelmän nimeksi annettiin Le Métropolitain (suurkaupunkilainen). Varsin nopeasti tekniset ratkaisut kuitenkin eriytyivät siitä, mitä raitiotiet olivat. Hankittiin telivaunuja ja tunneleita ryhdyttiin tekemään syvemmälle niin, ettei oltu sidoksissa katuverkkoon.

Tämä kaikki on tietenkin tietoa, joka on luettavissa historiikeista. En ole aikalainen, enkä ole tutkinut alkuperäislähteitä. Mutta ei minulla ole erityisiä syitä epäillä, että kaikki olisi silkkaa valhetta.




> Noissa mainitsemissasi arvioissa on arvioitu yhteiskuntataloutta, mutta ei kattavasti. Tarkoitan kaikenkattavuudella siis sitä, että arvioitaisiin nykyarvo (tai joku vastaava mittari) hankkeen vaikutukselle koko yhteiskunnan talouteen. YHTALI ei sitä kuvaa, koska se ottaa huomioon vain osan vaikutuksista (kuten itsekin toteat).


Olet aivan oikeassa, vaikka YHTALIlla on pyritty kaiken kattavaan. Toisaalta, YHTALI ei ole pelkkä H/K-suhdeluku, vaan ohjeen mukaan tulee arvioida myös sellaisia vaikutuksia, joita ei kuvata raha-arvoisena. Käytännön päätöksenteossa ja julkisuudessa ei vaan osata juuri muuhun kuin H/K-lukuun huomiota kiinnittää.

Ministeriö on pohtimassa hankearvioinnin kehittämistä juuri nyt, ja syynä nimenomaan se, että matka-aika-YHTALI ei sovellu joukkoliikenteeseen. Käytännön syy on, että kun keväällä päätetään hankkeiden valtionosuuksista, päätöksien perusteeksi halutaan tietoa, ei vain mutua tai politiikkaa kuten edellisellä kerralla. Tai oikeammin, metron ja Pisaran kanssa Stubbin ja Rinteen hallituksessa. Kataisen hallituksen liikennepoliittisessa selonteossahan jo linjattiin hankearvioinnin uusimistarve.

Yksi haaste on jo siinä, että valtion ja kunnan kannalta hankkeilla on eri merkitys. Valtakunnan laajuinen yhteiskuntatalous kiinnostaa valtiovaltaa, koska se on vastuussa valtion tulevaisuudesta sekä erilaisista menoista, joita maksetaan tavalla tai toisella valtion varoista. Kuntaa eivät monet tällaiset asiat kiinnosta, vaan se, mistä kunta on vastuussa. Kuten kunnallistekniset verkot, kunnan omistaman maan arvo, kaavoitusnäkökohdat ja muu, mikä pyörii kuntatalouden kautta.

YHTALI on luotu valtion tarpeisiin, eikä sen näkökulma ole välttämättä ollenkaan sopiva sen arvioimiseksi, mitä kunnan kannattaa tehdä. Ja tämän päälle tulee vielä se, että kuluttajat tekevät omat päätöksensä omista, ei sen enempään valtion kuin kunnan intressien lähtökohdista. Eli vaikka olisi kuinka hyväksi laskettu hanke valtion ja kunnan kriteereillä, jos se ei kuluttajia houkuttele, niin eipä siitä mitään tule ja rakentamisrahat menivät hukkaan.

Antero

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:31 ----------




> Kenen mielestä se on yksi hailee jos tehdään 20.000 henkilöautomatkaa keskustaan vähemmän, varsinkin kun sillä on suora vaikutus ympäristöön?


Kysymys on siitä, mitä tällainen saavutus maksaa. Jotkut ovat sitä mieltä, ettei hinnalla ole väliksi. Mutta se on joukkoliikenne- tai metrointoilijan puolelta aivan sama kuin autoilijan ajattelu, että autoiluinfran kustannuksilla ei ole väliksi.

En nyt ota kantaa siihen, miten olet tulkinnut Pisararaportin lukuja, vaikka minä luen sieltä, että vaikutus on 6500 uutta joukkoliikennematkaa vuorokaudessa. Mutta Pisaralle lasketuista hyödyistä 89 % on matka-aikaa, ja hyötyjen raha-arvo on vain puolet kustannuksista. Eli jotain hyötyjä on, mutta niitä ei ole tarpeeksi, jotta näin kallista hanketta kannattaisi tehdä.

Kuten edellisessä viestissä kirjoitin, on muitakin hyötyjä kuin matka-aika. Vielä ei kuitenkaan ole osoitettu, että muitakaan hyötyjä olisi niin paljon, että hankkeen kustannuksille on perusteita. Kun on sanottu, että ehkä tulevaisuudessa, niin sekin ajatus perustuu vain siihen, että matka-aikahyötyjä olisi tulevaisuudessa enemmän, jos junamatkustajien määrä kasvaa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kysymys on siitä, mitä tällainen saavutus maksaa. Jotkut ovat sitä mieltä, ettei hinnalla ole väliksi. Mutta se on joukkoliikenne- tai metrointoilijan puolelta aivan sama kuin autoilijan ajattelu, että autoiluinfran kustannuksilla ei ole väliksi.
> 
> En nyt ota kantaa siihen, miten olet tulkinnut Pisararaportin lukuja, vaikka minä luen sieltä, että vaikutus on 6500 uutta joukkoliikennematkaa vuorokaudessa


Raportissa on jokin oikolukuvirhe kuten että nolla puuttuu tai sitten olisi pitänyt lukea 6500 joukkoliikennematkaa lisää aamun huipputuntina. Miten 35000 voi tipahta 6500:aan sitä en ymmärrä eli jotain kikkailua täytyy olla? Jotkut ovat aiemmin (Pisara-ketju n vuosi sitten)  selittäneet jollain Emme-mallilla mutta mallin tarkastelualue on siinä tapauksessa väärä. Relevanttiahan on miten matkustajamäärät ja kulkutapaosuus muuttuu ruuhkaisessa kantakaupungissa jossa joukkoliikennematkat lisääntyisivät 35.000:lla vuorokaudessa, ja vastaavasti vähentäisi autoiliua parillakymmenellätuhannella eikä miten se muuttuu Kirkkonummella tai Östersundomissa. Siis sitä tarkoitan että *malli tekee vääriä johtopäätöksiä* jos päätyy siihen tulokseen,  koska maalaisjärjen mukaan kukaan ei jättäisi jossain pk-seudun ulkolaidoilla joukkoliikennematkansa tekemättä siksi että Töölöön ja Hakaniemeen pääsee junalla nykyisten kulkuneuvojen lisäksi. Myös sen selityksen  että vaihdot lisäisivät matkustajamääriä kantakaupungissa en niele koska Pisarahan vähentää lähijunamatkustajien vaihtamisen tarvetta ja muut yhteydethön säilyvät. Ainoastaan seutubussit vähenisivät Mannerheimintiellä ja Hämeentiellä niin että ne muuttuvat liityntäbusseiksi mutta niiden matkustajat vaihtaisivat junaan suht kaukana kantakaupungin ulkopuolella eikä vasta Pasilassa.

Vertailun vuoksi: 
Luin kanssa hesarin verkkosivuilta että Kruunuvuoren sillan ratikkaa käyttäisi 30.000 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa, ja se on ihan uskottava luku jos Laajasalo rakennetaan täyteen eli että asukkaita ja työpaikkoja siellä + Kalasatamassa olisi vähintään 50.000 pikkulapset ja vanhukset  mukaanlukien. Se tarkoittaa siis että aamun huipputuntina tulee vaunuja kahden minuuutin välein sillan yli.

t. Rainer

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Todelliset siirtymisajat riippuvat voimakkaasti liikkumistavoista. Jos liukuportaissa kävelee nopeudella 1 m/s samaan aikaan kun ne liikkuvat eteenpäin 0,75 m/s esimerkiksi 60 metrin eli aika pitkien liukuportaiden kulkemiseen kuluu noin 35 sekuntia. Jos ei kävele menee aikaa noin 80 sekuntia. Toki tuon lisäksi on siirtymät sivusuunnassa, jotka nekin riippuvat liikkumisen vauhdista. 
> 
> Liikkumistapoja ja vauhteja on erilaisia. Minun kovin ripeällä liikkumisvauhdillani on kahden minuutin siirtymä monella asemalla todella reilusti yläkanttiin ja jos metro,  bussi tai ratikka on juuri lähdössä tehdään sitten vielä vähän eri tuloksia. Vakaumuksellisimmat metron ja liitynnän vihaajat taas varmaan mieluiten käyttäisivät siirtymäajan mitoitukseen rollaattorimummoa, mutta kun rollaattori liukuportaissa on vähän korni näky, joutuvatkin he tyytymään muiden huonojalkaisten lönköttelyyn.
> 
> Realistinen mediaaniarvo siirtymäajoille löytynee sitten jostain noiden välistä.


Niin siis, yritin arvioida sellaista kävelynopeuden suuruutta, joka voisi kattaa 75-85 % tapauksista. Ihan vaan sen takia, että mun lähtökohta on se, että joukkoliikenteen käytön pitää olla houkuttelevaa kaiken ikäisille, kokoisille ja kuntoisille ihmisille. Samoin arvioni oli tarkoitus olla sellainen, että se olisi suhteellisen riippumaton terminaalin järjestelyistä ja siten yleistettävissä myös sekä vilkkaisiin että monimutkaisiin terminaaleihin (Kehäradan Lentoaseman aseman Lentoaseman puoleinen sisäänkäynti voisi olla tälläinen).

Roselius toteaa muuten jo diplomityönsä tiivistelmässä, että:"Jalankulkijoiden nopeuksiin vaikuttaa kuitenkin henkilökohtaisia ominaisuuksia enemmän jalankulkutiheys. Jalankulkijoiden henkilökohtaisten liikkumisominaisuuksien ja jalankulkutiheyden lisäksi matkustajavirtoihin vaikuttaa terminaalien eri osa-alueiden mitoitus. Jotta liikkuminen terminaaleissa olisi sujuvaa ja turvallista, tulisi terminaalien suunnittelussa huomioida jalankulkijoiden erilaiset liikkumisnopeudet ja tilantarpeet sekä liikkumisympäristön erityispiirteet."

Kyseisestä tutkimuksesta löytyy muuten sivuilta 19-26 selostusta erilaisista jalankulkijoiden kävelynopeuteen vaikuttavista seikoista. Sivulta 24 löytyy lisäksi taulukko eri tavalla liikuntarajoitteisten ihmisryhmien kävelynopeuksista. Kantamusten vaikutusta kävelynopeuteen ei tosin em. sivuilla näytä olevan käsitelty. Sivun 20 taulukosta löytyy Daamenin eri tutkimuksista keräämiä arvoja jalankulkijoiden keskinopeudelle ja keskihajonnalle. Keskinopeuden ja keskihajonnan keskiarvoiksi näyttää muodostuvan 1,34 m/s ja 0,37 m/s. Tuolla perusteella edellisessä viestissä esittämäni 1,00 m/s kattaisi karkeasti ottaen 85 % tapauksista, ts. ainoastaan hitaimmat 15 % jäisivät ulkopuolelle. Keskiarvo tai mediaani on tämän viestin alussa esittämieni syiden takia minusta ehdottomasti liian suuri lukuarvo joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa käytettäväksi. Sivun 20 taulukon lähteenä käytetty Daamenin tutkimus "Modelling passenger flows in public transport facilities" löytyy muuten täältä.

Sitten vielä sekin, että jos kävelynopeus on 1,0 m/s, niin 100 metrin matkaan menee 100 s ja jos 1,3 m/s niin 77 s. Sata metriä on vaihtokävelyksi jo pitkä matka, mutta toisaalta niin lyhyt, ettei jollain 30 % muutoksella kävelynopeuteen saada mitään minuutin eroja kävelyaikoihin.

Onko sinulle tärkeintä olla joka asiassa periaateen vuoksi eri mieltä, vai miksi et taaskaan voinut myöntää näkemystäni edes oikean suuntaiseksi?

P.S. Jos ihmettelet, että miksi jotkut pitävät sinua trollina, niin tälläinen puupäinen ainainen vastaankinaaminen ei ainakaan helpota asiaa... Tämä kun ei ole esim. ensimmäinen kerta, kun olet vastannut täystyrmäyksellä tutkimuslähteisiinkin perustuviin kommentteihini.

----------


## petteri

> Niin siis, yritin arvioida sellaista kävelynopeuden suuruutta, joka voisi kattaa 75-85 % tapauksista. Ihan vaan sen takia, että mun lähtökohta on se, että joukkoliikenteen käytön pitää olla houkuttelevaa kaiken ikäisille, kokoisille ja kuntoisille ihmisille. Samoin arvioni oli tarkoitus olla sellainen, että se olisi suhteellisen riippumaton terminaalin järjestelyistä ja siten yleistettävissä myös sekä vilkkaisiin että monimutkaisiin terminaaleihin (Kehäradan Lentoaseman aseman Lentoaseman puoleinen sisäänkäynti voisi olla tälläinen).


Jos etsit viestissäsi arvoa, joka kuvaa vaikka hitaimman 15 % eli esimerkiksi vanhusten, lasten tai lievästi liikuntaesteisten siirtymisnopeuksia bussista metroon, miksi et maininnut sitä? 

Sitten pari mielenkiintoista lainausta Roseniuksen diplomityöstä: 

"Helsingin keskustassa on vuonna 1990 suoritettu jalankulkututkimus, jossa muun muassa tutkittiin jalankulkijoiden kävelynopeuksia(Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto, 1990). Tutkimuksessa jalankulkijoiden nopeudet määritettiin ilmakuvanauhoilta 20 pisteessä viidelle eri ajanjaksolle (aamu ja iltaruuhka, aamu, keski ja iltapäivän liikenne). Tutkimuksen mukaan laskettu jalankulkijoiden keskinopeus (kävelynopeus) oli 1,58 m/s. Keskiarvo vaihteli eri ajankohtina välillä 1,481,76 m/s. (Helsingin kaupungin kaupunginsuunnitteluvirasto 1990) "

"Jalankulkijoiden kävelynopeus riippuu myös matkan tarkoituksesta. Työmatkalla olevat kävelevät nopeimmin nopeudella 1,41,7 m/s, kun taas asiointimatkalla olevat jalankulkijat liikkuvat keskimäärin nopeudella 1,11,4 m/s ja vapaa-ajallaan olevat 1,01,1 m/s. (Tiehallinto 1998)"




> Onko sinulle tärkeintä olla joka asiassa periaateen vuoksi eri mieltä, vai miksi et taaskaan voinut myöntää näkemystäni edes oikean suuntaiseksi?


En pidä edellisessä viestissä esittämääsi näkemystä hyvänä, koska väitteesi olivat aika kaukana käyttämäsi lähteen esittämistä luvuista ja siinä ei mainittu, että kuvasit nimenomaan hitaasti liikkuvien nopeuksia. Toki jos halutaan arvioida joukkoliikenteen varsin hitaiden liikkujien liityntänopeuksia kävelynopeus 1 m/s ja seisominen liukuportaissa on varmaan ihan hyvä arvio. 

Minusta keskiarvo tai mediaani on yleisesti käytetty tapa kuvata asioita, joka tässä tilanteessa antaa selvästi tasapuolisemman kuvan asiasta kuin vaikka hitain 15 % kävelijöistä. Vaikka joukkoliikenteessä toki on pyrkimyksiä huomioida myös eri tavoin liikuntarajoitteiset, ylipainoiset ja rapakuntoiset, he eivät realistisesti ottaen ole sellaista joukkoliikenteen ydinkohderyhmää, joiden tarpeiden mukaisesti käytettävät ratkaisut olisi syytä optimoida tai jota olisi erityisesti syytä käyttää tyyppiesimerkkinä eri tapauksissa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ruoholahden metroaseman rullaportaat. Noin 90 sekuntia eli 1,5 min. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH8ecRFh9MI Tuohon päälle kävely junan oletetulta ovelta rullaportaisiin ja yläpäässä portaiden luota kadulle. Videoijalla siihen meni reilu 2 min, sillä video ei ala laiturin reunalta.

Tukholmassa rullaportaiden vauhti on silminnähden nopeampi kuin meillä. Prahassa joillakin asemilla vielä nopeampi kuin Tukholmassa. Siinä saa jo keskittyä portaille/portailta astumiseen.




> Käytännön päätöksenteossa ja julkisuudessa ei vaan osata juuri muuhun kuin H/K-lukuun huomiota kiinnittää.


Rohkenen väittää, että ei käytännön päätöksenteossa oikeasti kiinnitetä H/K-lukuun mitään huomiota. On Sovittu päätättää ne hankkeet, jotka se tahtoo, riippumatta siitä, onko niillä H/K (Kivenlahti) tai onko se rehellisesti laskettu (Matinkylä).

H/K-luvun rooli on toimia virkamiehen tekosyynä, kun selitetään kuntalaisille, miksi jotakin ei toteuteta. Siinäkin roolissa se on aika huono. Munkkivuoren ratikan H/K huitelee jo lähellä kakkosta, mutta ollaanko sitä toteuttamassa? Niinpä.

----------


## petteri

> Ruoholahden metroaseman rullaportaat. Noin 90 sekuntia eli 1,5 min. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH8ecRFh9MI Tuohon päälle kävely junan oletetulta ovelta rullaportaisiin ja yläpäässä portaiden luota kadulle. Videoijalla siihen meni reilu 2 min, sillä video ei ala laiturin reunalta.


Rullaportaissa seisojan nopeus ei anna ihan oikeaa kuvaa rullaportaissa liikkumisen keskimääräisestä nopeudesta. Alaspäin mennessä huomattavan suuri osa matkustajista kävelee liukuportaissa, erityisesti jos metro on juuri lähdössä, ylöspäin taas selvästi pienempi, mutta silti merkittävä joukko. Liikkumisajan keskiarvo lieneekin noissa nykymetron pisimmissä liukuportaissa, jossain 65-70 sekunnin välillä. Tyypillisesti Länsimetron asemat eivät muuten ole ihan noin syvällä.

Minusta vaikuttaisi uskottavalta, että liittymisaika olisi tyypillisesti 2-3 minuutin välissä ja keskiarvo vähän lähempänä 2 minuuttia kuin kolmea.

----------


## kuukanko

> P.S. Jos ihmettelet, että miksi jotkut pitävät sinua trollina, niin tälläinen puupäinen ainainen vastaankinaaminen ei ainakaan helpota asiaa...


Näppituntumalta sanoisin, että hyvin suuri osa foorumin vakiokirjoittajista on ainaisia vastaankinaajia  :Very Happy:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rullaportaissa seisojan nopeus ei anna ihan oikeaa kuvaa rullaportaissa liikkumisen keskimääräisestä nopeudesta. Alaspäin mennessä huomattavan suuri osa matkustajista kävelee liukuportaissa, erityisesti jos metro on juuri lähdössä, ylöspäin taas selvästi pienempi, mutta silti merkittävä joukko.


Se mikä on merkillepantavaa maan alle rakennetuissa metroasemissa on että liukuportaita on useita rinnan, ja yleensä ylös johtaa vähintään 2, eli ei synny ruuhkaa portaissa, vaan jokaine voi mennä omaan tahtiin. Töllöin siirtymien tasojen välillä metrossa ei stressaa liiemmin.

Toista on lähijuna-asemilla, niissä on yleensä vain 1 tai korkeintaan 2 porrasta/laituri ja aina joku niistä on epäkunnossa. ihmiset jonottavat portaisiin pääsystä, ja Pasilassa myöhästyy vaihtoyhteydestä jos liukuporrastukkeutuu. Jos tajuisivat asemien kiinteistöhoitajat edes sen että se ainoa toimiva liukuporras kannattaa laittaa pyörimään ylöspäin eikä alaspäin, niin se helpottaisi kummasti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Näppituntumalta sanoisin, että hyvin suuri osa foorumin vakiokirjoittajista on ainaisia vastaankinaajia


Eipäs ole!

hymiö

----------


## Max

> Ihmiset jonottavat portaisiin pääsystä, ja Pasilassa myöhästyy vaihtoyhteydestä jos liukuporrastukkeutuu.


Jos vaihtaa Pasilassa, on useimmiten suositeltavaa käyttää vanhaa aseman alla olevaa tunnelia, joka 1970-luvulla oli ainoa väylä laitureiden välillä. Ei ole tungosta!  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis sitä tarkoitan että *malli tekee vääriä johtopäätöksiä* jos päätyy siihen tulokseen,  koska maalaisjärjen mukaan kukaan ei jättäisi jossain pk-seudun ulkolaidoilla joukkoliikennematkansa tekemättä siksi että Töölöön ja Hakaniemeen pääsee junalla nykyisten kulkuneuvojen lisäksi.


Tekikö malli vääriä johtopäätöksiä silloin, kun kuljettajien poistaminen metrojunista siirsi pääradan lähijunien matkustajia metroon?

EMME on pelkkää matematiikkaa. Se ei tee johtopäätöksiä ollenkaan. Se vain laskee, kuten ihminen käskee sen laskea. Ja ihminen voi käskeä vähän toisella tavalla, jos ekalla kerralla laskettu tulos ei sovi laskijan ennalta tekemiin johtopäätöksiin. Niin se menee. Siksi edellisellä kerralla Pisaran kanssa EMME pantiin laskemaan, miten paljon nopeammin pääsee Pasilasta Kaivokadulle Pisaralla verrattuan siihen, ettei junat enää aja Helsinkiin. Ja se oli sitten Pisaran perusteleva hyöty. Tekikö malli silloin mielestäsi vääriä johtopäätöksiä?

Olen seurannut Pisaran suunnittelua siitä lähtien, kun se keksittiin. Minulla ei ole ollut siitä valmiita johtopäätöksiä. Sen sijaan minua on kiinnostanut, onko siitä oikeasti hyötyä vai ei. Pisara muistuttaa ratkaisuja, joita olen junaliikenteestä monessa kaupungissa nähnyt. Näkemäni perusteella odotin, että voisi toimia Helsingissäkin. Ja siltä näytti vielä 2006. Mutta silloin Pisaran hintalappu olikin 75 % vähemmän kuin nyt.

Vuoden 2011 arviointi oli täyttä roskaa, mikä oli minusta ikävää siksi, että arvioinnista ei saanut selville, onko Pisarassa mitään järkeä. Vuoden 2014 arvioinnissa edellisen vääristelyt oli siivottu pois, joten arviointia voi pitää niin oikein tehtynä kuin LVM:n ohjeiden mukaan on mahdollista tehdä. Lopputulos on juuri sitä mitä kaipaat. Eli arvioinnin tulos vastaa sitä, mitä voi laskemattakin järkeillä. Kun hinta nousee 4-kertaiseksi, edellisellä kerralla luotettavassa arviossa laskettu yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus ei voi kuin kuivua tappiolliseksi. Sillä se kaupunkiseutu, jossa Pisara olisi, on ihan sama nyt kuin vuonna 2006. Kaupunkilaisten ja junamatkustajien määrä ei kasva sitä mukaa kun hankkeen kustannukset nousevat.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tekikö malli vääriä johtopäätöksiä silloin, kun kuljettajien poistaminen metrojunista siirsi pääradan lähijunien matkustajia metroon?


Josko se on matematiikkaa tai sitten tuloksia on manipuloitu tai oltu huolimattomia kun raportti on kirjoitettu. Ei mikään järkevä selitys muuta 35.000 matkustajan lisäystä 6500:ksi.  Muutaman tuhannen heitto olisi ymmärretty mutta 30.000?

On totta että muutkin hankkeet kärsivät mallista, esim Raide-jokeri joka toisi  pääkaupunkiseudulla lisää joukkoliikennematkustajia vain 2500/vrk. 

Ja samoin Kruunuvuoren sillan raitiotiellä jolla kulkisi 30.000, mutta pääsisivät ne kulkemaan muitakin reittejä, eli lisäys olisi 0, joten miksi sitäkään tarvitsisi rakentaa? 

Kaikissa näissä hankkeissa maankäyttömahdollisuudet ovat ne jotka ratkaisevat kannattaako rakentaa vai ei, ja niitä maankäyttömahdollisuuksia siis todistetusti on.




> Vuoden 2011 arviointi oli täyttä roskaa, mikä oli minusta ikävää siksi, että arvioinnista ei saanut selville, onko Pisarassa mitään järkeä. Vuoden 2014 arvioinnissa edellisen vääristelyt oli siivottu pois, joten arviointia voi pitää niin oikein tehtynä kuin LVM:n ohjeiden mukaan on mahdollista tehdä. Lopputulos on juuri sitä mitä kaipaat. Eli arvioinnin tulos vastaa sitä, mitä voi laskemattakin järkeillä. Kun hinta nousee 4-kertaiseksi, edellisellä kerralla luotettavassa arviossa laskettu yhteiskuntataloudellinen kannattavuus ei voi kuin kuivua tappiolliseksi. Sillä se kaupunkiseutu, jossa Pisara olisi, on ihan sama nyt kuin vuonna 2006. Kaupunkilaisten ja junamatkustajien määrä ei kasva sitä mukaa kun hankkeen kustannukset nousevat.


Valiitettavasti en voi ottaa kantaa kun mulla ei ole muita dokkareita kuin nuo viralliset raportit. Olisi kiinnostava tietää miten rakentamine on niin mielettömän kallista kun ottaa huomioon että esim Hakaniemen asema on jo puoliksi rakennettu jo ja miten tosiaan 35.000 matkustajan lisäys onkin toisella sivulla 6500?

Olisiko kiinnostava tietää mistä noita raporttien pohjana käytettyjä laskelmia voisi saada, vai ovatko ne salaisia?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> On totta että muutkin hankkeet kärsivät mallista, esim Raide-jokeri joka toisi  pääkaupunkiseudulla lisää joukkoliikennematkustajia vain 2500/vrk.


Ei tämä johdu mallista, vaan siitä, että mitataan väärää asiaa. Malli on ainaostaan yhdenlainen kuvaus maankäytöstä, liikenneverkosta, matkojen määrästä ja suuntautumisesta sekä siitä, millä todennäköisyydellä valitaan kulkutapa. Jos tämä kaikki rakennetaan sen ympärille, että vain matkustuksen nopeus vaikuttaa kulkutavan valintaan eikä matkojen määrä ja maankäyttö muutu, ei mallissa silloin ole tietoa asioista, joita varten Raidejokeri tehdään. Eikä silloin voi myöskään saada mitään niihin asioihin liittyvää tulosta. Eli jos mitataan muuttumattoman matka-ajan vaikutusta eikä kapasiteetin lisäyksen vaikutusta, ei saada tulosta kapasiteetin lisäyksen vaikutuksesta.




> Ja samoin Kruunuvuoren sillan raitiotiellä jolla kulkisi 30.000, mutta pääsisivät ne kulkemaan muitakin reittejä, eli lisäys olisi 0, joten miksi sitäkään tarvitsisi rakentaa?


Kruunuvuoren sillan tapauksessa on kyse nimenomaan matkan nopeutumisesta. Kun tehdään vertailu silta tai ei, maankäyttö on sama ja matkojen määrä on sama, reitti Kruunuvuorenrannasta pois on eri. Ratikkasillalle tullee 30.000 matkustajaa siksi, että heidän matkansa on 15 minuuttia lyhyempi kuin Herttoniemen kautta kiertäen. Kun kerran silta lyhentää matka-aikaa, silloin voidaan tutkia matka-ajan lyhenemisen vaikutusta.




> Kaikissa näissä hankkeissa maankäyttömahdollisuudet ovat ne jotka ratkaisevat kannattaako rakentaa vai ei, ja niitä maankäyttömahdollisuuksia siis todistetusti on.


Kyllä ja ei. Jokerin varrella on maankäytön kehittämisen mahdollisuuksia. Mutta ensisijaisesti kyse on kuitenkin siitä, ettei bussien kapasiteetti riitä kysyntään. Ja tässä asiassa on todettava, ettei edellä kuvaamani malli osaa tätä käsitellä. Ei liikennemallilla saatu koskaan ennustetuksi sitä, mitä todellisuudessa tapahtui, kun bussilinja saatiin toimintaan. Kruunuvuorenranta on enemmän maankäyttökysymys, vaikka se on myös erittäin vahva matka-aikakysymys.




> Valiitettavasti en voi ottaa kantaa kun mulla ei ole muita dokkareita kuin nuo viralliset raportit. Olisi kiinnostava tietää miten rakentamine on niin mielettömän kallista kun ottaa huomioon että esim Hakaniemen asema on jo puoliksi rakennettu jo ja miten tosiaan 35.000 matkustajan lisäys onkin toisella sivulla 6500?


Ero tulee samoista syistä kuin miksi Espoossa metron kustannus on noussut. 2000-luvun alkupuolella alustavia suunnitelmia tehtiin selvittämättä, miten tunnelijärjestelmiä nykyään on rakennettava. Laskelmat tehtiin 1970-luvun rakentamistavan mukaan. Ja puhe puoliksi rakennetusta asemasta on silkkaa valehtelua. Hakaniemessä on louhittuna pieni onkalo. Ja 1970-luvun suunnitelma 4-raiteisesta Hakaniemen asemasta on vanhentunut yhtä lailla kuin koko 1970-luvun rakentamistapa muutenkin. Katso Pisaran suunnitelmia ja mieti, miten paljon siellä rakennettaisiin niin ymmärrät, ettei se ihan halvalla synny.




> Olisiko kiinnostava tietää mistä noita raporttien pohjana käytettyjä laskelmia voisi saada, vai ovatko ne salaisia?


Periaatteessa nuo ovat julkisia asiakirjoja. Mutta käytännössä työt on teetetty konsulteilla, eivätkä konsultit toimita kaikkia muistilappuja ja lähdeaineistoja yms. tilaavalle viranomaiselle, kun kyse on yritysten omista resursseista, joihin liiketoiminta perustuu. Toimeksiantosopimusten mukaan konsultti toimittaa tilaajalle tietyn taustamateriaalin, esimerkiksi sitä varten, että työtä voidaan jatkaa seuraavissa suunnitteluvaiheissa. Se on osa julkista aineistoa kuten itse suunnitelmaraportti. Mutta kaikesta aineistosta ei ole tavalliselle kansalaiselle mitään hyötyä. Esimerkiksi digitaalinen aineisto on käytettävissä vain tiettyjen sovellusohjelmien kanssa, eikä niitä tavallisilla ihmisillä ole eikä tule, kun ovat aika kalliita. Ja monen asian ymmärtäminen edellyttää suunnittelualan osaamista. Siksi tehdään se julkaistava raportti, jossa tulos yritetään esittää muodossa, jossa maallikkokin asian ymmärtää.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei tämä johdu mallista, vaan siitä, että mitataan väärää asiaa. Malli on ainaostaan yhdenlainen kuvaus maankäytöstä, liikenneverkosta, matkojen määrästä ja suuntautumisesta sekä siitä, millä todennäköisyydellä valitaan kulkutapa. Jos tämä kaikki rakennetaan sen ympärille, että vain matkustuksen nopeus vaikuttaa kulkutavan valintaan eikä matkojen määrä ja maankäyttö muutu, ei mallissa silloin ole tietoa asioista, joita varten Raidejokeri tehdään. Eikä silloin voi myöskään saada mitään niihin asioihin liittyvää tulosta. Eli jos mitataan muuttumattoman matka-ajan vaikutusta eikä kapasiteetin lisäyksen vaikutusta, ei saada tulosta kapasiteetin lisäyksen vaikutuksesta.
> 
> 
> Kruunuvuoren sillan tapauksessa on kyse nimenomaan matkan nopeutumisesta. Kun tehdään vertailu silta tai ei, maankäyttö on sama ja matkojen määrä on sama, reitti Kruunuvuorenrannasta pois on eri. Ratikkasillalle tullee 30.000 matkustajaa siksi, että heidän matkansa on 15 minuuttia lyhyempi kuin Herttoniemen kautta kiertäen. Kun kerran silta lyhentää matka-aikaa, silloin voidaan tutkia matka-ajan lyhenemisen vaikutusta.
> 
> 
> Kyllä ja ei. Jokerin varrella on maankäytön kehittämisen mahdollisuuksia. Mutta ensisijaisesti kyse on kuitenkin siitä, ettei bussien kapasiteetti riitä kysyntään. Ja tässä asiassa on todettava, ettei edellä kuvaamani malli osaa tätä käsitellä. Ei liikennemallilla saatu koskaan ennustetuksi sitä, mitä todellisuudessa tapahtui, kun bussilinja saatiin toimintaan. Kruunuvuorenranta on enemmän maankäyttökysymys, vaikka se on myös erittäin vahva matka-aikakysymys.


Nämä kolme hankettta eroavat niin että:
1) Jokerissa maankäyttömahdollisuuksia on esim Viikissä ja Espoossa ja bussi ei vedä enää. Henkiläauto on tosin vahva vaihtoehto niille jotka tykkäävät autoilla koska ei ajeta keskustan ruuhkissa. Raide-jokeri saisi sekä henkilöautoilijoita siirtymään ratikkaan että kapasiteettia nostettua että maankäyttöä voisi tehostaa. Jokerin etu on kanssa että sitä voi laajentaa.  Eli hyödyt kolmenlaisia.

2) Pisarassa maankäyttömahdollisuudet pääasiassa Pohjois-Helsingissä, Espoossa ja Vantaalla ratojen varsilla, ei niin paljon keskustassa, mutta se nostaisi keskustan kiinteistöjen arvoa uusien asemien läheisyydessä ja verkostoituisi nykyisen metron kanssa niin etä kombinaatiot lisääntyisivät. Matka-aikahyöty ratojen varsilta keskustaan päin ja varsinkin uusille asemille vähentää henkilöautoilun houkuttelevuutta ja siis lisää joukkoliikennematkoja kantakaupungissa n 30.000/vrk.  Huonona asiana näkisin ainoastaan että kun se on rakennettu, sitä ei voi oikein laajentaa millään lailla. 

3) Kruunuvuoren silloissa henkilöauto ei ole vaihtoehto juuri kellekään joka haluaa päästä keskustaan vaikka siltaa ei rakennettaisi. Hyöty on siis matka-aikahyöty ja kiinteistöjen arvonnousu nimenomaan Laajasalossa, ei niin paljon keskustassa. Hyödyt realisoivuvat pääosinn vasta kun Laajasalossa asuu yli 30.000 asukasta ja siihen voi mennä parikymmentä vuotta. Etupainoisella rakentamisella tosin voidaan myös kiihdyttää rakentamista kohteessa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Kruunuvuoren sillan tapauksessa on kyse nimenomaan matkan nopeutumisesta. Kun tehdään vertailu silta tai ei, maankäyttö on sama ja matkojen määrä on sama, reitti Kruunuvuorenrannasta pois on eri. Ratikkasillalle tullee 30.000 matkustajaa siksi, että heidän matkansa on 15 minuuttia lyhyempi kuin Herttoniemen kautta kiertäen. Kun kerran silta lyhentää matka-aikaa, silloin voidaan tutkia matka-ajan lyhenemisen vaikutusta.


Tämä onkin tuon tietokonemallin erittäin suuri heikkous. Kärjistäen se silta vaikuttaa vain niin, että joukkoliikennematkustajat jaellaan uudelleen. Malli ei ollenkaan ymmärrä sitä, että jos joukkoliikennematka onkin tällaisessa tapauksessa paljon nopeampi kuin automatka, niin sieltä autoista siirtyy porukkaa joukkoliikenteeseen. Siis joukkoliikennematkojen määrä ei olekaan sama ilman siltaa ja sillan kanssa.

Jotain pientä kasvua joukkoliikennematkojen määrään on saatu ympättyä tuonne malliin, mutta pitäisin ennustetta kyllä Laajasalon osalta täysin epäluotettavana.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä onkin tuon tietokonemallin erittäin suuri heikkous. Kärjistäen se silta vaikuttaa vain niin, että joukkoliikennematkustajat jaellaan uudelleen. Malli ei ollenkaan ymmärrä sitä, että jos joukkoliikennematka onkin tällaisessa tapauksessa paljon nopeampi kuin automatka, niin sieltä autoista siirtyy porukkaa joukkoliikenteeseen. Siis joukkoliikennematkojen määrä ei olekaan sama ilman siltaa ja sillan kanssa.
> 
> Jotain pientä kasvua joukkoliikennematkojen määrään on saatu ympättyä tuonne malliin, mutta pitäisin ennustetta kyllä Laajasalon osalta täysin epäluotettavana.


Ongelma on paljon syvemmällä, kuin Helsingin käyttämissä malleissa: meiltä nimittäin puuttuu myös hyvät teoriat siitä, miten ihmiset tekevät valintansa eri liikkumismuotojen välillä. Ja teorialla tarkoitan tässä matemaattista mallia, jonka voisi ajatella kuvastavan kulkumuodon valintatilannetta. Yleisluontaisempaa tutkimusta ihmisten preferensseistä ja valinnoista on tietenkin olemassa. Tällä hetkellä paremman puutteessa käytetään niin sanottua logittimallia, jossa taustaoletuksena on, että ihminen antaa jonkin rahallisen arvon kaikille matkan "kustannuksille", kuten matka-ajalle, mukavuudelle, odottelulle, vaihdon mukavuudelle, pysäköinnin helppoudelle yms. ja tietekin mukaan tulee myös se, kuinka paljon matkan tekeminen maksoi. Malli tämän jälkeen katsoo, miten "kallista" matkustaminen on tietyllä yhteysvälillä eri kulkutavoilla ja tämän mukaan jakaa matkat tietyn todennäköisyysjakauman mukaisesti. Eli jos autoilu on vain hieman "halvempaa" kuin joukkoliikenteellä, logittimalli antaa esimerkiksi jakauman 60% /40%, mutta jos ero on iso, niin se antaa esimerkiksi jakauman 10% /90%. Matkan osien hintaa ei arvota mielivaltaisesti, vaan siihen käytetään niin sanottua regressioanalyysiä, jossa mallia sovitetaan mitattuihin todellisiin matkoihin, jotka Helsingin tapauksessa saadaan suurten liikennetutkimuksien matkapäiväkirjoista. Regressioanalyysi antaa nuo edellä mainitut "hinnat" niin, että mallinnus vastaa mahdollisimman hyvin todellisuutta. (Länsimetro oli vähän eri asia, sillä sen kohtallahan ei tietenkään vielä ollut mitään todellisuutta, mihin verrata.) Pelivaraa mallinnuksessa tulee tietysti siitä, miten monta ja millaista erilaista matkan osatekijää malliin lisätään.

Mutta kuten sanottu, logittimalli ei toimi kovin hyvin ja tietääkseni oikein missään ei ole onnistuttu esittämään mitään parempaakaan. Wienin teknillisessäkin tyydyttiin toteamaan, että kulkutavan valinta mallinnetaan logittimallilla, joka kuitenkin täytyy kalibroida erikseen erityyppisille kaupungeille. Kuitenkin kun malli on niin sanotusti kalibroitu johonkin kaupunkiin, tahtoo sanoa, että se on sovitettu vastaamaan kyseisen kaupungin ihmisten mitattua käyttäytymistä, niin kyllähän se kohtuudella ennustaa oikein niin kauan, kun pitäydytään tyypillisissä tilanteissa eikä kaupungin liikennejärjestelmässä tapahdu dramaattisia muutoksia. Itse jos olisin akateeminen tutkija, niin voisin hyvinkin käyttää seuraavat viisi tai kymmenen vuotta miettimällä, löytyisikö jotain muita mallinnustapoja. Mielestäni perussyy nykymallin heikkoon selittävyyteen on aika ilmeinen: se ei huomioi mitenkään ihmisten aikabudjettia. Mutta onkin sitten jo koko lailla visaisempi kysymys, kuinka se matkabudjetti oikein tulisi tuoda malliin mukaan.

Yleisesti liikenne mallinnetaan niin sanotulla neliporrasmallilla, missä ensin mallinnetaan matkatuotokset, eli kuinka paljon mistäkin matkustetaan, seuraavaksi mallinnetaan matkojen suuntautuminen, eli minne ihmiset mistäkin oikein menevät, seuraavaksi kulkutapa ja viimeiseksi ihmisten valitsema reitti liikenneverkolla. Tuon kulkutavan valinnan lisäksi huonosti toimiva osa on se, kuinka ihmiset valitsevat reittinsä joukkoliikennettä käyttäen, sillä ilmeisesti ihmiset eivät vain valitse lyhintä reittiä. Autoliikenteessä tämä periaate antaa ihan oikeaan osuvia ennusteita.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta kuten sanottu, logittimalli ei toimi kovin hyvin ja tietääkseni oikein missään ei ole onnistuttu esittämään mitään parempaakaan. Wienin teknillisessäkin tyydyttiin toteamaan, että kulkutavan valinta mallinnetaan logittimallilla, joka kuitenkin täytyy kalibroida erikseen erityyppisille kaupungeille. Kuitenkin kun malli on niin sanotusti kalibroitu johonkin kaupunkiin, tahtoo sanoa, että se on sovitettu vastaamaan kyseisen kaupungin ihmisten mitattua käyttäytymistä, niin kyllähän se kohtuudella ennustaa oikein niin kauan, kun pitäydytään tyypillisissä tilanteissa eikä kaupungin liikennejärjestelmässä tapahdu dramaattisia muutoksia. Itse jos olisin akateeminen tutkija, niin voisin hyvinkin käyttää seuraavat viisi tai kymmenen vuotta miettimällä, löytyisikö jotain muita mallinnustapoja. Mielestäni perussyy nykymallin heikkoon selittävyyteen on aika ilmeinen: se ei huomioi mitenkään ihmisten aikabudjettia. Mutta onkin sitten jo koko lailla visaisempi kysymys, kuinka se matkabudjetti oikein tulisi tuoda malliin mukaan.


Mitenkään syvemmin logittimallia tuntematta epäilisin, että noiden mallien rakentamisessa on keskitytty mallittamaan lähinnä liikenneverkkoa, matka-aikaa ja matkan hintaa tai siihen kuluvaa arvoa noiden summana. Tuollainen lähestymistapa toimii varsin hyvin autoliikennettä arvioitaessa, koska autossa liikkuva henkilö on kovin rajoitetusti vuorovaikutuksessa ympäristönsä kanssa.

Joukkoliikenteessä ihminen on taas sosiaalinen olento, joka on paljon autossa liikkujaa voimakkaammin vuorovaikutuksessa ympäristönsä kanssa. Matka voi myös katketa välillä, vaikka se ulkopuolisesta näyttäisi jatkuvankin. Erilaiset palvelut myös houkuttelevat luokseen, vaikka kahvilassa kävisi vain kerran viikossa, voi mahdollisuus käydä kahvilassa ratkaista koko viikon kulkureitin ja luoda positiivisen tunnelatauksen huonommillekin joukkoliikennepäiville. Ihmiset ovat myös tottuneet seuraamaan polkuja tai maamerkkejä ja pitävät niiden mukaan suunnistamisesta. Joukkoliikenteen käyttöön liittyy myös ihmisen luontainen liikkumistarve, jonka ihminen suotuisissa oloissa täyttää. 

Toisin sanoen joukkoliikenteessä erilaiset sosiaaliset arvot ja haitat muokkaavat ihmisten reittejä ja preferenssejä. Toisaalta erilaiset sosiaaliset lisäarvot ja hukat on usein jätetty kokonaan pois erilaisista laskentamalleista joko liian monimutkaisina tai vaikeasti määriteltävinä tai sitten vaan järjettöminä käyttäytymispiirteinä, joita ei muka kannattaisikaan yrittää mallittaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:11 ----------




> . Wienin teknillisessäkin tyydyttiin toteamaan, että kulkutavan valinta mallinnetaan logittimallilla, joka kuitenkin täytyy kalibroida erikseen erityyppisille kaupungeille. Kuitenkin kun malli on niin sanotusti kalibroitu johonkin kaupunkiin, tahtoo sanoa, että se on sovitettu vastaamaan kyseisen kaupungin ihmisten mitattua käyttäytymistä, niin kyllähän se kohtuudella ennustaa oikein niin kauan, kun pitäydytään tyypillisissä tilanteissa eikä kaupungin liikennejärjestelmässä tapahdu dramaattisia muutoksia. Itse jos olisin akateeminen tutkija, niin voisin hyvinkin käyttää seuraavat viisi tai kymmenen vuotta miettimällä, löytyisikö jotain muita mallinnustapoja.


Jos tuollaisella tavalla voidaan parantaa selvästi liikennemallin tarkkuutta, olisikohan sosiaalinen matkanteon puoli jotenkin mallitettavissa jakamalla kaupunki esimerkiksi 50mx50m palasiin? Jokaiselle palaselle määritetään tyyppi ja sille määritetään oma liikennekäyttäytyminen. Esimerkiksi jonkinlaisella houkuttelevuus/vastus mittarilla, toki useampi alue on samaa tyyppiä. Sitten laitetaan tietokone laskemaan eri reittien houkuttelevuuksia ja vastuksia. Jos kaupunki muuttuu jonkin joukkoliikenneratkaisun vuoksi rakenteen muutos toki huomioidaan ennen ja jälkeen periaatteella.

Tuo kyllä vaatii paljon tekniikaltakin, mutta ehkä tarvittavaa laskentatekniikkaa voisi löytyä esimerkiksi meteorologian puolelta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:31 ----------




> Mielestäni perussyy nykymallin heikkoon selittävyyteen on aika ilmeinen: se ei huomioi mitenkään ihmisten aikabudjettia. Mutta onkin sitten jo koko lailla visaisempi kysymys, kuinka se matkabudjetti oikein tulisi tuoda malliin mukaan.


Hyvä huomio. Aikabudjetti voisi kyllä olla yksi mallien kehittämisreitti. Siinä pitäisi ehkä huomioida, että ihmisillä on erilaisia aikabudjetteja. Yksi ääritilanne on lapsiperhe, jossa vanhempi juuri ja juuri ehtii viemään lapset aamulla tarhaan ja hakemaan heidät sieltä pois. Hän on erittäin aikabudjettirajoitteinen liikkuja. Toisaalta sitten monille sinkuilla voi olla aamulla kiire töihin, mutta illalla nyt ei ole mitään hirvittävän tiukkaa aikabudjettia, ainakaan joka päivä, vaan matkalla voidaan pysähtyä tai poiketa ilman sen syvempää harkintaa. Silloin paikat jossa voisi olla mukava pysähtyä tai poiketa näyttäytyvät houkuttelevina reittivaihtoehtoina, vaikkei sitten sillä kertaa pysähtyisikään.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Helsingin seudulla käytetty liikenteen sijoittelumallin (l. EMME-mallin) kuvaus löytyy täältä: Helsingin seudun työssäkäyntialueen liikenne-ennustemalli, HLJ 2011

Yksinkertaisin selostus ennusteprosessista löytynee em. julkaisun sivulta 75 (pdf:n sivut 87-88), kappaleesta 6.1.3 Helsingin seudun mallien ennusteprosessi (tuli vähän pitkä lainaus, mutta keskustelun helpottamiseksi katsoin mielestäni perustelluksi kopioida oleellisen tekstin tänne):

_Helsingin seudun ennusteiden laadinta etenee pääpiirteittäin seuraavasti ennustepankissa:

1. Kun väestö-, maankäyttö- ja kustannustiedot on annettu sekä vastukset (eli matka-ajat ja matkapituudet) laskettu sijoittelupankissa, lasketaan henkilöauton omistus ja väestö jaetaan henkilöauton pääasiallisiin käyttäjiin ja muihin. 

2. Väestötietojen, henkilöauton käyttömahdollisuuden ja matkatuotoskertoimien avulla lasketaan matkatuotokset ennustealueilla matkaryhmittäin ja eri ajankohdille: aamuruuhka, iltaruuhka sekä päivä-, ilta- ja yöliikenne.

3. Liikennejärjestelmää kuvaavien vastusten ja henkilöauton omistuksen perusteella lasketaan kulkutavan valintamalleilla henkilöauton, joukkoliikenteen ja kevytliikenteen valintatodennäköisyydet pääkaupunkiseudun ja kehyskuntien asukkaille matkaryhmittäin eri ajanjaksoina. Samoin näiden tietojen avulla lasketaan liikennejärjestelmän saavutettavuus eli logsum.

4. Liikennejärjestelmän saavutettavuuden ja väestö- ja maankäyttötietojen perusteella lasketaan todennäköisyys, jolla kukin määräpaikka valitaan Helsingin seudulla. Todennäköisyydet vaihtelevat lähtöpaikan mukaan eri vuorokaudenaikoina, matkaryhmittäin ja sen mukaan, onko kyseessä pääkaupunkiseudun vai kehyskuntien asukas. Suuntautumistodennäköisyydet lasketaan aina kotiperäisillä matkoilla kotoa muualle ja työperäisillä matkoilla töistä muualle.

5. Suuntautumistodennäköisyydet kerrotaan kulkutavan valintatodennäköisyyksillä ja matkatuotoksilla, jolloin saadaan generaatio-attraktio-suunnatut matkat kulkutavoittain.

6. Kotiperäiset ja työperäiset matkat käännetään eri ajankohtina oikeisiin suuntiin eli paluumatkat käännetään attrahointipaikasta kotiin tai työpaikalle (saadaan lähtöpaikka-määräpaikka-suunnatut matkat kulkutavoittain eri ajankohtina).

7. Eri ajankohtien matkoista lasketaan aamuhuipputunnin, iltahuipputunnin ja päivätunnin liikennemäärät._

Edit: Lisäksi: Helsingin seudun liikenne-ennustejärjestelmän yksilömallit

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ongelma on paljon syvemmällä, kuin Helsingin käyttämissä malleissa: meiltä nimittäin puuttuu myös hyvät teoriat siitä, miten ihmiset tekevät valintansa eri liikkumismuotojen välillä.


Kiitos hyvästä kuvauksesta.

Jatkan vielä sen verran, että kaikenlaisen mallintamisen perusongelma on siinä, että ihminen ei ole kone, joka jatkuvasti käyttäytyy ennustettavissa olevalla tavalla. Logittimalli on periaatteessa ihan hyvä niin kauan kun ihmiset toimivat ja tekevät valintojaan samalla tavoin kuin silloin, kun heidän käyttäytymistään tutkittiin ja tulosten perusteella logittimallin parametrit määriteltiin. Sitten kun arvostukset muuttuvat, kuten että ei haluta omistaa ja käyttää autoa kuten edellinen sukupolvi, mallissa on yksinkertaisesti väärät parametrit.

Toinen logittimallin ja minkä hyvänsä havaittuun käyttäytymiseen perustuvan käytösmallin ongelma on, ettei tehdyistä havainnoista ole mitään iloa silloin, kun pitäisi ennustaa, miten ihmiset toimivat tilanteessa, joka on uusi. Miten ennustaa raitioliikenteen käyttöä kaupungissa, jossa raitioliikennettä ei ole ennen ollut?

Koko mallinnuksen ongelma on vielä siinä, että siihen ei voi ympätä kaikkea, mikä tiedetään. Mitä mutkikkaammaksi malli tehdään, sen epävarmemmaksi käy sen toiminta.

Itse olen sillä kannalla, että näiden liikennemallien tuloksia ei pitäisi uskoa siten kuin uskotaan. Autoliikenteen jakautumisessa katuverkolle näillä saadaan arvioita suuruusluokista, mutta yksittäisen joukkoliikennelinjan kuormituksen arvaaminen on jo koko lailla heikkoa. Edes eri joukkoliikennemuotojen keskinäista jakaumaakaan ei saada luotettavasti lasketuksi. Malli voidaan säätää laskemaan yhden kulkumuodon osalta oikein nykytila eli se tilanne ja liikennejärjestelmä, josta liikkumistutkimustiedot kerättiin. Mutta muut kulkumuodot menevät väärin. Eikä ole mitään varmuutta siitä, onko se nykytilan oikein näyttävä kuitenkaan oikein tulevaisuuden tilanteissa. Tätä(kin) ongelmaa on selvitetty Nakkiputkan likkaamissa julkaisuissa.

Kuten Ville O. Turunen totesi, parempaakaan ei oikein ole. On kyllä kehitetty, tai yritetty. Mutta mitään mullistavaa parannusta ei ole saatu aikaiseksi. Ehkä pitäsi lähteä hakemaan ratkaisuja aivan toiselta pohjalta kuin suljetusta matematiikasta. Peliteknologia ja joukkoistaminen ovat mahdollisuuksia, joita ei puoli vuosisataa sitten ollut olemassa, kun nykyisten liikennemallien ja ennusteiden teoria kehitettiin. Jospa liikennemallin kulkutavan valinnan logittimallin korvaisivatkin todelliset verkossa kiinni olevat ihmiset äänestämällä tai pelaamalla liikennesimulaatiota. He olisivat pelitekniikalla rakennetussa virtuaalitulevaisuudessa, jossa voisivat kokeilla suunnitteilla olevaa uutta kulkuvälinettä, liikenneväylää tai joukkoliikennelinjaa.

Olisiko tuo täyttä utopiaa? Ei välttämättä. Verkon ja kännyköiden käyttäjät ylläpitävät jo nyt monenlaisia ajantasaisia tietokantoja. Kuten autoliikenteen ajantasaista ruuhkatilannetta. Sellainen ihmisten käyttäytymisen tutkimusmenetelmä kuin eläytymismenetelmä on olemassa ja sillä on tunnustettu tieteellinen pätevyys. Eläytymismenetelmässä ihminen vain joutuu kuvittelemaan paljon asioita. Pelisimuloinnissa ei tarvitse kuvitella, vaan koettavaksi voidaan antaa monipuolisempi ja yksityiskohtaisempi maailma, kuin minkä ihminen kykenee kuvittelemaan. Eläytymismenetelmästä tiedetään, että ei tarvita tuhansia tutkittavia, vaan tulos konvergoi jopa muutamalla kymmenellä tutkittavalla. Joukkoistamisessa netin kautta saavutetaan yleensä moninkertaisia osallistujamääriä. Ja netin kattavuus alkaa nykyään olla niin laaja, ettei enää voi sanoa tulosten vääristyvän siksi, että ne on saatu vain nettiä käyttäviltä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisiko tuo täyttä utopiaa? Ei välttämättä. Verkon ja kännyköiden käyttäjät ylläpitävät jo nyt monenlaisia ajantasaisia tietokantoja. Kuten autoliikenteen ajantasaista ruuhkatilannetta. Sellainen ihmisten käyttäytymisen tutkimusmenetelmä kuin eläytymismenetelmä on olemassa ja sillä on tunnustettu tieteellinen pätevyys. Eläytymismenetelmässä ihminen vain joutuu kuvittelemaan paljon asioita. Pelisimuloinnissa ei tarvitse kuvitella, vaan koettavaksi voidaan antaa monipuolisempi ja yksityiskohtaisempi maailma, kuin minkä ihminen kykenee kuvittelemaan. Eläytymismenetelmästä tiedetään, että ei tarvita tuhansia tutkittavia, vaan tulos konvergoi jopa muutamalla kymmenellä tutkittavalla. Joukkoistamisessa netin kautta saavutetaan yleensä moninkertaisia osallistujamääriä. Ja netin kattavuus alkaa nykyään olla niin laaja, ettei enää voi sanoa tulosten vääristyvän siksi, että ne on saatu vain nettiä käyttäviltä.


Eli käytännössä mallintamisen hoitaisi tietokonepeli jossa osallistujille annetaan eri tehtäviä joita pitää hoitaa vuorokauden aikana,  jotka pitävät sisällään paikkojen välillä siirtymistä, siis pelissä, ei oikeasti. Kaupunki tai alue olisi määritelty, niinikään liikkumisvälineet ja niiden ominaisuudet jne.
Tehtävät jotka annettaisiin voivat olla siis mitä tahansa, aina siitä että mene töihin tai kauppaan siihen että pitäisi viettää aikaa perheen tai ystävien kanssa huvipuistossa tai yleisötapahtumassa tai kumppanin iskemiseen yöelämässä.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Jospa liikennemallin kulkutavan valinnan logittimallin korvaisivatkin todelliset verkossa kiinni olevat ihmiset äänestämällä tai pelaamalla liikennesimulaatiota. He olisivat pelitekniikalla rakennetussa virtuaalitulevaisuudessa, jossa voisivat kokeilla suunnitteilla olevaa uutta kulkuvälinettä, liikenneväylää tai joukkoliikennelinjaa.
> 
> Olisiko tuo täyttä utopiaa? Ei välttämättä. Verkon ja kännyköiden käyttäjät ylläpitävät jo nyt monenlaisia ajantasaisia tietokantoja. Kuten autoliikenteen ajantasaista ruuhkatilannetta. Sellainen ihmisten käyttäytymisen tutkimusmenetelmä kuin eläytymismenetelmä on olemassa ja sillä on tunnustettu tieteellinen pätevyys. Eläytymismenetelmässä ihminen vain joutuu kuvittelemaan paljon asioita. Pelisimuloinnissa ei tarvitse kuvitella, vaan koettavaksi voidaan antaa monipuolisempi ja yksityiskohtaisempi maailma, kuin minkä ihminen kykenee kuvittelemaan. Eläytymismenetelmästä tiedetään, että ei tarvita tuhansia tutkittavia, vaan tulos konvergoi jopa muutamalla kymmenellä tutkittavalla. Joukkoistamisessa netin kautta saavutetaan yleensä moninkertaisia osallistujamääriä.


Peli ja joukkoistamisajatus on ihan mielenkiintoinen. Ehkä sitä voisi kuitenkin lähestyä toiselta kantilta.

Lähdetään, siitä että on jo olemassa peli ja sitä pelataan joka päivä, aamusta iltaan. Tiedämme yleisellä tasolla ketkä sitä pelaavat, mutta emme tiedä kunnolla pelin tarkkoja sääntöjä. (Nimenomaan joukkoliikenteen osalta, autoliikenteen säännöt ovat kohtuullisesti hallussa.) Oletetaan kuitenkin, että peli koostuu ratkaisuista, siirroista. Siirrot tapahtuvat jossain paikoissa, joista emme kaikkia tiedä ja paikan ominaisuudet vaikuttavat pelaajan valitsemiin siirtoihin. Pelissä on myös aikaan liittyviä komponentteja, josta tärkein liittyy vuorokaudenaikaan(viikonaikaan).

Miten ratkaista käytännössä siirtojen paikat sekä säännöt ja aikariippuvuus riittävällä tarkkuudella? Minusta siihen tarvitaan ainakin kaksi asiaa.

Ensiksi pitää olla mahdollisuus seurata pelaajien käyttäytymistä, niin että muodostuu riittävästi dataa. (Tämä on samankaltainen idea kuin ajatuksessa rakentaa virtuaalipeli, nyt vaan lähestytään asiaa toisesta näkökulmasta.) Toiseksi pitää olla kyky mallittaa ja käsitellä tuo suuri määrä dataa.

----------


## late-

> Kiintoisa huomio on, että tuon yli 10-miljoonaisen seudun asukastiehys on 3640 as./km2, eli sitä luokkaa kuin Suomen metropoli Helsinki ennen kuin demografianumeroita vääristävä Sipoon alueliitos tehtiin. Silti Pariisissa ei ole tekeillä metrotunneleita tuon alueen ulkorajoille edes sillä perusteella, että jollain päättäjällä olisi kokonaisnäkemys.


Grand Paris Express.

Keskimääräinen tiheys on toki jokseenkin merkityksetöntä, kuten hyvin tiedät. Merkitsevämpiä ovat a) yksittäisten käytävien tiheydet ja b) tiheällä alueella asuvien määrä/osuus väestöstä. Joukkoliikenteen kannalta vieläpä niin, että yksittäisen linjan tilatehokkuuden on sovelluttava tiheimpään alueeseen, jonka kautta linja kulkee. Keskustaan asti kulkevan linjan tulee siis olla tehokkuudeltaan keskustaan sopiva.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:22 ----------




> Kruunuvuoren sillan tapauksessa on kyse nimenomaan matkan nopeutumisesta. Kun tehdään vertailu silta tai ei, maankäyttö on sama ja matkojen määrä on sama, reitti Kruunuvuorenrannasta pois on eri. Ratikkasillalle tullee 30.000 matkustajaa siksi, että heidän matkansa on 15 minuuttia lyhyempi kuin Herttoniemen kautta kiertäen. Kun kerran silta lyhentää matka-aikaa, silloin voidaan tutkia matka-ajan lyhenemisen vaikutusta.


Näin merkittävää nopeutumista ei kuitenkaan tule kuin osalle sillan käyttäjistä. Kruunuvuorenrannasta moneen suuntaan matka-aika lyhenee merkittävästi, mutta Yliskylästä ei niinkään paljon. Siksi myöskään Kruunusiltojen arvioiminen pelkästään matkojen nopeutumisen kautta ei välttämättä riitä. Kruunusilloilla on kuitenkin myös merkittävä kapasiteettivaikutus, koska Laajasalon asukasmäärän kasvaessa bussiliikenne Herttoniemeen pitäisi ajan mittaan kolminkertaistaa nykyisestä, eikä se onnistu ainakaan helposti. Vaikutusta on tietenkin myös sillä, että metron junia tullaan lyhentämään.

Kapasiteetti ja nopeus myös kytkeytyvät toisiinsa. Helsingin seudun liikennemallissa on perusteellisesti mallinnettu autoliikenteen ruuhkautumista. Matkustajaruuhkan vaikutuksia joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen ja luotettavuuteen ei sen sijaan ole mallinnettu. Välineitä olisi kyllä olemassa, mutta tätä ei toistaiseksi ole nähty tarpeelliseksi. Tiedossa kuitenkin on, että matkustaruuhka voi haitata merkittävästi myös joukkoliikenteen toimintaa.

----------


## brynkka

> Se mikä on merkillepantavaa maan alle rakennetuissa metroasemissa on että liukuportaita on useita rinnan, ja yleensä ylös johtaa vähintään 2, eli ei synny ruuhkaa portaissa, vaan jokaine voi mennä omaan tahtiin. Töllöin siirtymien tasojen välillä metrossa ei stressaa liiemmin.
> 
> t. Rainer


Juu, ei stressaa ei, ja Usain Bolt kavereineen pinkaisee varmaan pohjat asemalla kuin asemalla liukuporrasryntäyksessä. Ryntäämisen hyöty vaikuttaisi vaihtelevan erilaisten vaihtojen mukaan jolloin erottuisi esim. seuraavat kolme tapausta:

1) Ryntäily on tarpeetonta. Liikkumisnopeudesta asemalla ei  ole mitään hyötyä matkustamisen kannalta, koska seuraava liikenneväline ei kuitenkaan lähde ennen kuin kaikki vaihtajat ovat kyydissä. Selvästi havaittavissa metron liityntälinjojen lähtöajoista, jotka näyttäisivät vaikka Itäkeskuksessa laaditun periaatteella "hitainkin ehtii varmasti" ja minuutti päälle. 

2) Ryntääminen saattaa kannattaa. Vaihdettaessa metrosta sellaisille linjoille, jotka kulkevat usein mutta huonosti aikataulussa. Vaikkapa vaihto Kampissa linjoille 14 ja 18.

3) Juokseminen kannattaa. Näissä tapauksissa vaihdettavien linjojen pysäkit ovat kaukana toisistaan ja lähtö on aikataulun mukaan. Tämä on kuuluisa metrosta lähijunaan -keissi, jossa huonojalkaisten matka-aika verrattuna reippaisiin on noin liityntälinjan vuorovälin verran pidempi liityntäliikennettä käytettäessä.

Kaikki tapaukset ovat omalla tavallaan tympeitä. Ykkösessä terminaaliseikkailu hidastaa matkantekoa, sitä enemmän mitä pidempi ja mutkikkampi on matka metrolaiturilta bussipysäkille. Kakkonen pitää matkustajan pienessä epävarmuudessa ja kannustaa kivasti lyhyemmillä matkoilla myös kävelyyn, jos rynnäköstä huolimatta bussiletkasta näkee vain takavalot. Kolmosen tympeys korostuu nimenomaan liitynnässä, kun varmaa tietoa bussin ja metron synkasta ei ole. Reipas voi ehtimällä "edelliseen" metroon ottaa rauhallisesti keskustaterminaalissa kun vaihtoehtona on menestyksellinen ryntääminen. Samassa tilanteessa huonojalkaisen on pakko tulla edellisellä liityntäbussilla, jota sitäkin kannattaa olla odottelemassa jo muutamaa minuuttia etuajassa...

----------


## Minä vain

> Se mikä on merkillepantavaa maan alle rakennetuissa metroasemissa on että liukuportaita on useita rinnan, ja yleensä ylös johtaa vähintään 2, eli ei synny ruuhkaa portaissa, vaan jokaine voi mennä omaan tahtiin. Töllöin siirtymien tasojen välillä metrossa ei stressaa liiemmin.
> 
> t. Rainer


Ne rullaportaat on liian tyhjät, kun jokaisessa on toinen puoli varattu kävelijöille ja toinen seisojille. Kävelijöille riittäisi tilan varaaminen yhdellä rullaportaista.

----------


## j-lu

HS: Valtio yrittää kaataa kaupunkibulevardeja

Eli Ely on valittanut Länsiväylän ja valtateiden 1, 3 ja 4 muutosaikeista. Ei kovin merkittävä ongelma sen puolesta, että valituksen kohteena olevat väylät eivät ole niitä ensisijaisia bulevardeiksi muutettavia motareita. Toinen asia on sitten koko yleiskaavan mielekkyys, jos sen keskeinen idea todetaan oikeudessa epäkelvoksi.

----------


## hmikko

Soininvaara kommentoi otsikolla "Liikennevirasto yrittää lopettaa asuntotuotannon Helsingissä".




> Ilman liikennejärjestelmää ei ole yleiskaavaa. Koko yleiskaava jouduttaisiin optimoimaan uudestaan, myös niiltä osin, joihin Liikenneviraston valitus ei kohdistu. Läpi mennessään valitus merkitsisi, että Helsinki joutuisi aloittamaan koko yleiskaavan valmistelun alusta.

----------


## citybus

Erinomaista. Jonkun on pakko laittaa kapuloita rattaisiin tälle naurettavalle metropolihypetykselle liikenteen tukkivine bulevardeineen. Noin vaan kaupunki aikoo jo muuttaa valtion tietkin kaduiksi.

Vielä kun joku saisi kuriin pyörätiehullutuksen: missä kaikki pyöräilijät nyt ovat? Miljoonien baanat pitkin kadunvarsia ovat aivan tyhjillään.

----------


## kuukanko

Suomalaisessa liikennesuunnittelussa vallalla on ollut paradigma, jossa liikennejärjestelmän tarkoituksena on ollut mahdollistaa kulkeminen mahdollisimman nopeasti eri paikkojen välillä. Liikennejärjestelmän vaikutus maankäytön kehittymiseen (varsinkin negatiivisessa mielessä urban sprawlin mahdollistajana) on ollut pääkaupunkiseudullakin aika pienellä huomiolla. Pääkaupunkiseudulla on rakennettu isolla rahalla ensiksi ulosmenotiet moottoriteiksi (paitsi Hämeenlinnanväylä ja Itäväylä moottoritiemäisinä) ja sitten kehätiet, joita niitäkin on myöhemmin parannettu moottoritiemäisiksi (Kehä I:n osalta se on vielä kesken).

Helsingin yleiskaava on täysin tämän paradigman vastainen. Vanhan paradigman mukaisesti ajatteleville on varmaan täysin järjenvastaista, että rahaa käytetään purkamaan heidän mielestään hyviä liikennejärjestelyjä. Osa heistä voi omaksua uuden paradigman (jossa liikkumisen nopeus tuleekin siitä, että etäisyydet ovat lyhyitä) sitä hiukan pureskeltuaan. Kuitenkin jos he katsovat asiaa Helsingin ulkopuolelta (jossa asuu n. 90% suomalaisista ja Helsingin seudun asukkaistakin n. puolet), ei tämä ajattelumalli istu heihin välttämättä ollenkaan, koska he eivät suoraan hyötyisi Helsinkiin tulevasta uudesta maankäytöstä ja kaupunkibulevardit hidastaisivat heidän matkojaan.

----------


## MJG

> Suomalaisessa liikennesuunnittelussa vallalla on ollut paradigma, jossa liikennejärjestelmän tarkoituksena on ollut mahdollistaa kulkeminen mahdollisimman nopeasti eri paikkojen välillä.


Niinkö? Tämä ei kyllä näy sen enempää Helsingin kaupungin liikennesuunnittelussa kuin HSL:nkään toiminnassa. 

Olisi aika yllättävää, jos liikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus ei olisi liikenteen sujuvuus.

----------


## citybus

> Niinkö? Tämä ei kyllä näy sen enempää Helsingin kaupungin liikennesuunnittelussa kuin HSL:nkään toiminnassa. 
> 
> Olisi aika yllättävää, jos liikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus ei olisi liikenteen sujuvuus.


Juuri näin. Tältä foorumilta poistettiin aikanaan viestini, jossa totesin Kampin rakentamisen aiheuttaneen järkyttäviä liikenneongelmia Helsingin keskustassa. Keskustan luontevat läpiajoreitit tuhottiin täysin, yhteys eteläisiin kaupunginosiin pakotettiin kulkemaan Unioninkadun mukulakivikatua keskelle vilkkaimpia turistialueita Senaatintorin ja Kauppatorin kautta ja nyt vielä pisteenä i:n päälle poistettiin politiikan nimissä parkkipaikkoja ja rakennettiin tyhjänä möllöttäviä pyöräkaistoja miljoonilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisi aika yllättävää, jos liikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus ei olisi liikenteen sujuvuus.


Jos liikenteen sujuvuus on liikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus, on liikennejärjestelmä olemassa vain liikennettä itseään varten. Näin ei tietenkään pidä olla, vaan liikennejärjestelmän on palveltava yhteiskuntaa. Tekemällä yhdyskuntarakennetta, jossa liikennettä tarvitaan vähemmän, liikennejärjestelmän rooli on pienempi. Se varmaan tuntuu monesta liikennesuunnittelijasta pahalta ja aiheuttaa ymmärrettävästi kielteisiä reaktioita.

----------


## 8.6

Mitä varten liikennevirasto pitää Turun- ja Hämeenlinnanväyliä valtakunnallisesti merkittävämpinä kuin Tuusulanväylää? Viimeksi mainittu sentään vie maan päälentoasemalle. Tuusulanväylä on myöskin vilkkaammin liikennöity, minkä voi päätellä mm. siitä, että liikenne jatkuu sieltä Mäkelänkadulla, jolla on kaksi autokaistaa+bussikaista suuntaansa. Sen sijaan Hämeenlinnan- ja Turunväylien liikenne jatkuu Mannerheimintielle, jossa on bussikaistan lisäksi vain yksi autokaista suuntaansa. Eli Turun- ja Hämeenlinnanväylät voi hyvin bulevardisoida, mutta Tuusulanväylä tulisi säilyttää nykytilassaan, koska bulevardisointi hidastaa mm. busseja.

----------


## citybus

> Jos liikenteen sujuvuus on liikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus, on liikennejärjestelmä olemassa vain liikennettä itseään varten. Näin ei tietenkään pidä olla, vaan liikennejärjestelmän on palveltava yhteiskuntaa. Tekemällä yhdyskuntarakennetta, jossa liikennettä tarvitaan vähemmän, liikennejärjestelmän rooli on pienempi. Se varmaan tuntuu monesta liikennesuunnittelijasta pahalta ja aiheuttaa ymmärrettävästi kielteisiä reaktioita.


Nämä nyt ovat lähinnä ideologisia tai metatason keskusteluja. "Tekemällä yhteiskuntarakennetta, jossa liikennettä tarvitaan vähemmän"? Millä tavalla muutaman valtion tien väkivaltainen muuttaminen kaduksi muuttaa niin merkittävästi Helsingin niemen yhteiskuntarakennetta, että liikennettä tarvittaisiin vähemmän? Mistä ne asukkaat saasteisten katujen varsiin tulevat? Jo nyt nähdään, että siellä nykyisten "kaupunkibulevardien" varressa Mannerheimintiellä, Mäkelänkadulla, Hämeentiellä, Huopalahdentiellä jne. asumismukavuus on kyseenalaista, jalankulku epämiellyttävää, joukkoliikenne ruuhkautunutta ja palvelut onnettomia. Siinä on sitä tulevaa bulevardimaista asumista. Niitä lattea hörppiviä - käyttääkseni 2000-luvun ensimmäisen vuosikymmenen termiä - cityvihreitä näkee vain havainnekuvissa. Niitä kun ei näy edes Kalliossa terasseilla kuin kesäaikaan. Pyöräilijätkin ovat kadonneet miljoonien baanoiltaan maan alle (tai autoihin). Sana "bulevardi" on ylipäätään samaa havainnekuvavaikuttamista vailla totuuspohjaa.

Moottoriteiden tuhoamisella ei ole mitään suurta merkitystä Helsingin niemen "yhdyskuntarakenteen" kannalta. Syyt ovat täysin ideologisia: muutenhan varmasti pitkin Suomea muutettaisiin moottoriteitä kaupungeissa "bulevardeiksi". Esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä, jossa Rantaväylä kulkee keskustan läpi, tällaista ei liene edes haaveillun. Hyvä, että saatiin 25 vuotta sitten sentään nelos- ja ysitiet pois keskustasta. Seinäjoen ohitustie saatiin valmiiksi. Kukaan ei kaipaa valtavia liikennemääriä asutuksen keskelle.

DHL:n rekkaa, joka yrittää epätoivoisesti edetä kaupunkibulevardia taikka forssalaista asianajajaa, joka yrittää ehtiä Helsinkiin ajoissa käräjöimään, Helsingin "yhdyskuntarakenteen kehitys" tuskin kiinnostaa tippaakaan. He ovat kuitenkin niitä henkilöitä, jotka maksavat monen niiden asumisen, jotka näille "kaupunkibulevardeille" tulevat asumaan. Suomalaiset PK-yrittäjät tämän hurlumhein maksavat. Eivät tukityöllistetyt eivätkä (HSL:n) virkamiehet, joiden palkka kerätään yritysmaailman selkänahasta, josta se on tulonsiirtoina siirretty julkisen sektorin palkoiksi. Mutta ketäpä se kiinnostaa? On ihanaa katsella keväisiä havainnekuvia lattea hörppivistä vaihdantatalousihmisistä Mäkelänkadun pohjoispäässä. Koskaan ei kysytä sitä, kuka tämän kaiken lopulta kustantaa ja mitä hän on asiasta mieltä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Nämä nyt ovat lähinnä ideologisia tai metatason keskusteluja. "Tekemällä yhteiskuntarakennetta, jossa liikennettä tarvitaan vähemmän"? Millä tavalla muutaman valtion tien väkivaltainen muuttaminen kaduksi muuttaa niin merkittävästi Helsingin niemen yhteiskuntarakennetta, että liikennettä tarvittaisiin vähemmän? Mistä ne asukkaat saasteisten katujen varsiin tulevat? Jo nyt nähdään, että siellä nykyisten "kaupunkibulevardien" varressa Mannerheimintiellä, Mäkelänkadulla, Hämeentiellä, Huopalahdentiellä jne. asumismukavuus on kyseenalaista, jalankulku epämiellyttävää, joukkoliikenne ruuhkautunutta ja palvelut onnettomia. Siinä on sitä tulevaa bulevardimaista asumista. Niitä lattea hörppiviä - käyttääkseni 2000-luvun ensimmäisen vuosikymmenen termiä - cityvihreitä näkee vain havainnekuvissa. Niitä kun ei näy edes Kalliossa terasseilla kuin kesäaikaan. Pyöräilijätkin ovat kadonneet miljoonien baanoiltaan maan alle (tai autoihin). Sana "bulevardi" on ylipäätään samaa havainnekuvavaikuttamista vailla totuuspohjaa.
> 
> Moottoriteiden tuhoamisella ei ole mitään suurta merkitystä Helsingin niemen "yhdyskuntarakenteen" kannalta. Syyt ovat täysin ideologisia: muutenhan varmasti pitkin Suomea muutettaisiin moottoriteitä kaupungeissa "bulevardeiksi". Esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä, jossa Rantaväylä kulkee keskustan läpi, tällaista ei liene edes haaveillun. Hyvä, että saatiin 25 vuotta sitten sentään nelos- ja ysitiet pois keskustasta. Seinäjoen ohitustie saatiin valmiiksi. Kukaan ei kaipaa valtavia liikennemääriä asutuksen keskelle.
> 
> DHL:n rekkaa, joka yrittää epätoivoisesti edetä kaupunkibulevardia taikka forssalaista asianajajaa, joka yrittää ehtiä Helsinkiin ajoissa käräjöimään, Helsingin "yhdyskuntarakenteen kehitys" tuskin kiinnostaa tippaakaan. He ovat kuitenkin niitä henkilöitä, jotka maksavat monen niiden asumisen, jotka näille "kaupunkibulevardeille" tulevat asumaan. Suomalaiset PK-yrittäjät tämän hurlumhein maksavat. Eivät tukityöllistetyt eivätkä (HSL:n) virkamiehet, joiden palkka kerätään yritysmaailman selkänahasta, josta se on tulonsiirtoina siirretty julkisen sektorin palkoiksi. Mutta ketäpä se kiinnostaa? On ihanaa katsella keväisiä havainnekuvia lattea hörppivistä vaihdantatalousihmisistä Mäkelänkadun pohjoispäässä. Koskaan ei kysytä sitä, kuka tämän kaiken lopulta kustantaa ja mitä hän on asiasta mieltä.


Hitto kun oli hyvä kirjoitus, allekirjoitan 100%:sti.

----------


## j-lu

> Jos liikenteen sujuvuus on liikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus, on liikennejärjestelmä olemassa vain liikennettä itseään varten. Näin ei tietenkään pidä olla, vaan liikennejärjestelmän on palveltava yhteiskuntaa. Tekemällä yhdyskuntarakennetta, jossa liikennettä tarvitaan vähemmän, liikennejärjestelmän rooli on pienempi. Se varmaan tuntuu monesta liikennesuunnittelijasta pahalta ja aiheuttaa ymmärrettävästi kielteisiä reaktioita.


Täähän se ois.

Asiat lähtivät ns. väärille raiteille 50-luvulla, jolloin alettiin pykäämään lähiöitä pusikoihin sen sijaan että jatkettu kaupungin rakentamista. Tämän myötä liikennejärjestelmä pöhöttyi vähitellen, koska väljentyneessä yhdyskuntarakenteessa liikkumistarve kasvoi: uusien alueiden asukastiheys ei enää elättänyt palveluita, joten yhä useamman oli haettava palvelunsa ja taitettava työmatkansa jalkojen sijaan moottoriajoneuvoilla.

Suomessa ja Helsingissä lähiöistymisen aiheuttamat vahingot olivat suuret, koska kaupungistuminen tapahtui täällä verrattain myöhään. Lähiötä kyllä rakennettiin samoihin aikoihin muuallakin Euroopassa, mutta varsinkin Länsi-Euroopassa suurin kaupungistumisbuumi oli tapahtunut aikana, jolloin rakentaminen oli vielä ruutukaavaa, umpikorttelia ja massiivimuurausta. Suomessa kaupungistumisen kiivaimpana aikana rakentaminen oli betonielementtien pystyttämistä metsään. Sen virheen aiheuttamaa laskua maksetaan usein eri tavoin vielä pitkään: ei vain pöhöttyneen liikennejärjestelmän ylläpitokustannuksina, vaan heikommin toimivina työmarkkinoina, kiinteistöjen elinkaarien lyhyytenä jne.

Kaupunkinbulevardit ovatkin tietyllä tavalla yritys korjata viimeisen reilun puolen vuosisadan virheet kaupunkirakentamisessa. Että syntyisi kaupunkia niille sijoille, joille sitä olisi alun pitäenkin pitänyt syntyä. Ongelmalliseksi tämän tekee tietysti se, että moottoritien muuttamisessa bulevardiksi ei ole kyse vain liikennejärjestelmästä ja siitä, miten ihmiset liikkuvat ja siirtyvät paikasta toiseen, vaan kyse on myös kiinteistöjen arvon siirrosta kehyskunnista väyliä pitkin kohti keskustaa. Louko-menetelmällä arvioisin, että kyse on kymmenistä miljardeista euroista kaikkinensa, puolessa vuosisadassa. En todellakaan usko, että nurmijärveläistyneitä sukupolvia närästää niinkään ne minuutit, mitä matka Helsingin keskustaan pitenee, mitä väliä jollain työmatkaminuuteilla edes on pian eläkkeelle jääville ihmisille, mutta kun 90-lukulaisen pakettikartanon arvosta riipaistaan kaksinumeroinen prosenttiluku, ei suoriltaan, mutta ajan kuluessa, kun arvo ei kasva sitä tahtia, mitä se olisi kasvanut ilman bulevardeja, niin kyllä se ainakin ajatuksena ahdistaa.

Ei voi muuta sanoo ku osaa ottaa.

----------


## Makke93

Tulee vähän näsäviisas olo tämmösiä ehdotellessa, mutta miksi pitää valita joko kaupunkibulevardi tai moottoritie? Nykyisten moottoriteiden alusta on maata, joka ei ole täynnä putkia, johtoja ja viemäreitä, kuten jo rakennetut alueet. Eikö olisi siis mahollista kaivaa cut and cover metodilla tunneliin nykyiset moottoritiet ja rakentaa kaupunkibulevardit niiden päälle? Moottoritiet puretaan joka tapauksessa ja pohja myllätään, miksei myllätä samalla vähän enemmän. Ymmärrän, että tämä maksaa enemmän, mutta ei varmasti läheskään niin paljoa kuin sisääntuloväylien tukkiminen kaupungin taloudelle, tai ainakin ympäryskuntien taloudelle.

----------


## Rehtori

Linkkaan aiheeseen liittyen mielestäni erinomaisen kolumnin. Olen aidosti huolissani päättäjiemme elämisestä omassa vihervasemmistolaisessa kuplassaan, jossa ei realiteeteista välitetä. Mikäli päättäjämme saavat tahtonsa läpi, vietämme tulevaisuudessa rutosti enemmän aikaa matkustaen töihin, harrastuksiin ja asioimaan. Nykyinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä suunnittelussa olevine laajennuksineen ei pysty vastaamaan päättäjien suunnittelemaan haasteeseen. 

http://minnaisoaho.puheenvuoro.uusis...-haittaa-arkea

----------


## Melamies

> Tulee vähän näsäviisas olo tämmösiä ehdotellessa, mutta miksi pitää valita joko kaupunkibulevardi tai moottoritie? Nykyisten moottoriteiden alusta on maata, joka ei ole täynnä putkia, johtoja ja viemäreitä, kuten jo rakennetut alueet. Eikö olisi siis mahollista kaivaa cut and cover metodilla tunneliin nykyiset moottoritiet ja rakentaa kaupunkibulevardit niiden päälle? Moottoritiet puretaan joka tapauksessa ja pohja myllätään, miksei myllätä samalla vähän enemmän. Ymmärrän, että tämä maksaa enemmän, mutta ei varmasti läheskään niin paljoa kuin sisääntuloväylien tukkiminen kaupungin taloudelle, tai ainakin ympäryskuntien taloudelle.


Miksi?  Koska kaupunkibulevardien tärkein tarkoitus on liikenteen hidastaminen ja estäminen.

----------


## tlajunen

Mistä autopuolueen trollitehtaalta näitä kommentteja oikein sikisee...

Bulevardisointi ei vähennä tieyhteyden kapasiteettia.

----------


## hmikko

> mahollista kaivaa cut and cover metodilla tunneliin [...] Ymmärrän, että tämä maksaa enemmän, mutta ei varmasti läheskään niin paljoa kuin sisääntuloväylien tukkiminen kaupungin taloudelle, tai ainakin ympäryskuntien taloudelle.


Riippumatta siitä, mikä bulevardien vaikutus on talouteen, tunnelointi on erittäin kallista ja osoittautunut kuntataloudellisesti mahdottomaksi monessa paikassa. Helsingin päättäjät pistivät tunneleita jäihin koko joukon kun puolueet sopivat investointikatosta. Espoo tunneloi Keilaniemessä, ja sen hankkeen lukuja ja lupauksia sopii tarkastella, kun hanke valmistuu. Rahat pitäisi saada takaisin torniasuntojen hinnoista. Epäilen aika vahvasti. (Eri kysymys on se, millaista kaupunkiympäristöä Keilaniemeen syntyy 40-kerroksisten tornien juurelle. Kerrosneliöt olisi varmaan voinut massoitella toisenlaisiinkin rakennuksiin muualla jos tunneloidaan.)

----------


## citybus

> Mistä autopuolueen trollitehtaalta näitä kommentteja oikein sikisee...
> 
> Bulevardisointi ei vähennä tieyhteyden kapasiteettia.


Todennäköisesti samasta tehtaasta, kuin sana "autopuolue".

Bulevardisoinnissa ei ole kyse pelkästään tieyhteyksien kapasiteettiasioista vaan monista muistakin yhteiskunnallisista, yhteiskuntataloudellisista, sosiaalisista, mutta ennen kaikkea poliittisista seikoista. Kuten tässä keskustelussa on osoitettu, bulevardisointia kannatetaan lähinnä idealistisilla ja - pahoittelen - insinöörimäisillä "eihän tieyhteyden kapasiteetti vähene!!" -kommenteilla.

Ei varmasti vähenekään, mutta jokainen, joka on ajanut Vihdintietä pitkin Kehä I:ltä Ruskeasuolle ja sitten toisaalta Hämeenlinnantietä pitkin Kehä I:ltä Ruskeasuolle, tietää, mitä "bulevardisointi" tekee. Sanana "bulevardisointi" on järkyttävä. Miksi ei puhuta vaikka "mannerheimintiestämisestä" tai "mechelininkatuistamisesta"? Nämä uudet "bulevardit" eivät ole yhtään sen kummempia kuin edeltäjänsäkään. Likaisia, pölyisiä, saasteisia, meluisia, jalankulkijoille vaarallisia paikkoja. Mechelininkatu on jo tällainen "bulevardi". Siihen vaan talvipakkasella hörppimään sitä havainnekuvalattea.

Joku mainitsi, että kaupunkisuunnittelu lähti väärille raiteille 1950-luvulla. Miten ihmeessä tilannetta sitten parantaa se, että jatketaan Mannerheimintietä muutama kortteli pohjoiseen? Mistä ne kaikki uudet asukkaat tulevat (tai no, tiedetäänhän se) ja kuka tämän kaiken maksaa? Millä tavoin näihin "bulevardeihin" syntyisi tippaakaan enempää niitä havainnekuvissa mainostettuja lähipalveluita kuin nykyisillekään "kaupunkibulevardeille" manskulle, Hämeentielle tai Mäkelänkadulle? Helsingin niemellä riittää runsaasti tilaa täydennysrakentamiselle. Konepajan alueelle olisi aivan hyvin voinut rakentaa vielä korkeampiakin taloja. Kalasatamaan ja Hermanninrantaan mahtuu kymmeniä tuhansia uusia asukkaita. Pasilaa rakennetaan. Asuntopolitiikalla bulevardeja ei ainakaan voida perustella.

Mitä jää jäljelle? Kupla. Helsinki ei ollut minun lapsuudessani 1980-1990-luvuilla yhtään sen ikävämpi paikka, vaikka bussit päästelivät mustaa savua ilmoille, Keskuskatua sai ajaa etelään ja keskustan pystyi ohittamaan länsi-itä-suunnassa kohtuullisella ajalla. Nykyinen Kampin pintaliikenteen sekametelisoppa on tuskastuttava ja vaarallinen kaikille liikkumismuodoille.

Edellä kirjoittaja mainitsikin "vihervasemmistolaisen kuplan". Tästähän juuri on kyse. Mitään järkiperusteluita bulevardisoinneille ei ole. Mutta miksi tarvitsisikaan olla, koska kun asia esitetään kuplasta, sen perusteluiksi tarvitaan ainoastaan sanojan oma asiantuntevuus sekä juuri sopiva ylemmyydentunne: "mutta mitä te muka ymmärtäisitte? Eiväthän bulevardit vähennä tieliikenteen kapasiteettia!". Eivätpä tietenkään.

----------


## j-lu

> Linkkaan aiheeseen liittyen mielestäni erinomaisen kolumnin. Olen aidosti huolissani päättäjiemme elämisestä omassa vihervasemmistolaisessa kuplassaan, jossa ei realiteeteista välitetä. Mikäli päättäjämme saavat tahtonsa läpi, vietämme tulevaisuudessa rutosti enemmän aikaa matkustaen töihin, harrastuksiin ja asioimaan. Nykyinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä suunnittelussa olevine laajennuksineen ei pysty vastaamaan päättäjien suunnittelemaan haasteeseen. 
> 
> http://minnaisoaho.puheenvuoro.uusis...-haittaa-arkea


PItää olla kyllä todella persu-henkinen yksityisautoilija, että täynnä asiavirheitä olevaa kaupunkivihamielistä tekstiä voi pitää erinomaisena.

Ensinnäkin Isoahon teksti rakentuu olkiukolle. Autoilun rajoittamisessa ei ole kyse autovihasta, vaan siitä, että kaupungissa on kyse muustakin kuin (yksityisauto)liikenteestä. Ensisijaisesti kyse on muusta: asumisesta, vapaa-ajasta, työnteosta jne. Kuitenkin 50-luvulta 2000-luvun taitteeseen kaupunkeja suunniteltiin hyvin pitkälti liikenteen ja yksityisautoilun ehdoilla. Viimeiset parikymmentä vuotta tuosta ajanjaksosta tiedostetiin enemmän tai vähemmän hyvin, että autoilu aiheuttaa merkittävää haittaa, mutta kaupunkisuunnitelussa liikenteen ulkoishaitat, vaikutukset viihtyisyyteen ja terveyteen, sivuutettiin.  Tälle vuosituhannelle tultaessa kelkka on alkanut hitaasti kääntyä. Autoilun "haittaaminen" on paitsi ok, myös kohtuullista ottaen huomioon, että viimeiset puoli vuosisataa sitä on suosittu kaiken muun kustannuksella. On vihdoin aika ottaa huomioon kaupunkisuunnittelussa muutakin kuin nurmijärveläisten liikkumisen sujuvuus. Ymmärrän toki nurmijärveläisten ahdistuksen. Saavutetut edut, vaikea luopua jne.

- Toisekseen, toisin kuin Isoaho väittää, kaupungin toimitiloista hyvin pieni osa on tyhjillään. Pk-seudulla on tyhjää toimitilaa paljon, kantakaupungissa vähän. Kyse on siitä, että kantakaupungissa oleva kiinteistö tuottaa enemmän asuntona kuin toimitilana. Siksi kiinteistönomistajat haluavat muuttaa toimitiloja asunnoiksi. Itse olen kaikkea säätelyä vastaan, joten sen puolesta samaa mieltä kuin Isoaho. Virkamiehillä on kuitenkin pointti sen suhteen, että elävä kaupunki edellyttää sekoittunutta yhdyskuntarakennetta. Helsingissä on liikaa nukkumalähiöitä ja toisaalta pk-saeudulla on paljon iltaisin kuolleita toimistokeskittymiä. 

- Joukkoliikenteen hinnasta ja houkuttelevuudesta on täälläkin paljon lätisty. Fakta on, että joukkoliikenteen nykyinen hintataso on jokatapauksessa nimellinen yksityisautoiluun verrattuna, eikä reippaatkaan lipunhintojen korotukset muuta sitä seikkaa mihinkään. Autoilijoita ei houkutella joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi hinnalla. 

- Kaupunki mietti tavaroiden logistiikkaa varten keskustan huoltotunnelin, eikun kaivoi, mutta yrittäjiä ja kiinteistönomistajia ei kiinnosta, koska on paljon helpompi ajaa paku jalkakäytävälle, lyödä hätävilkut päälle ja kärrätä tavara liikkeen pääovesta sisään. Melkoista fiilistelyä kaupungilta. Yrittäjät kantavat vastuun, kuten Isoaho toteaa, tai sitten on tyhmä ja tietämätön.

- Kun keskustaan ei mahdu riittävästi asuntoja, niin bulevardit ovat nimenomaan vastaus siihen.

Isoaho on karikatyyrinen syy sille, miksi liberaalin (sekä markkina- että arvo-) on vaikea äänestää kokkareita. Konservatiivit eivät kaikki ole tyhmiä, mutta tyhmät poikkeuksetta ovat konservatiiveja.

----------


## hylje

Bulevardit on pakko tehdä koska minulla ei ole varaa asua Helsingin keskustassa tai edes sen lähistöllä. Bulevardeissa on iso määrä tonttia joka ratkaisee tätä ongelmaa. Siinäpä vasta järkiperuste, joka jyrää kaikki muut.

----------


## citybus

> Bulevardit on pakko tehdä koska minulla ei ole varaa asua Helsingin keskustassa tai edes sen lähistöllä. Bulevardeissa on iso määrä tonttia joka ratkaisee tätä ongelmaa. Siinäpä vasta järkiperuste, joka jyrää kaikki muut.


Tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Tonttimaan puute ei olisi ongelma pääkaupunkiseudulla, mikäli Helsinki rakentaisi niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Asuntopulaa pääkaupunkiseudulla ei ole, ja pitää olla (kun täällä mainittiin sana "persuhenkinen") hyvin vihervasemmistokommunistihenkinen, mikäli suuria alueprojekteja tehtäisiin siksi, että "jokaisella on oltava varaa asua Helsingin keskustassa tai edes sen lähistöllä". Maan kalleimmilla alueilla asuminen ei ole perus- eikä ihmisoikeus. Siitä, onko hintataso muutoin kohtuuton ja miksi näin on, on sitten keskusteltava aivan eri termein.

Mutta toisaalta bulevardeilla saattaa kyllä olla hintatasoa laskeva vaikutus: kuka haluaa enää asua bulevardien aiheuttamassa liikennekurimuksessa?

Kuten jo aiemmin totesin, keskustan lähellä on paljon vapaata tonttimaata. Mitään kiirettä vain ei tunnu olevan: Kalasatamaa rakennetaan kuin Iisakin kirkkoa. Jo yksistään Sompasaaren entiselle satama- ja teollisuusalueelle Hermanninrantaan tulee mahtumaan yhden Jämsän verran porukkaa ja enemmänkin. Pasilaan, Jätkäsaareen, Hernesaareen asuntoja mahtuu, kun vain rakennettaisiin. Helsingin keskustan läheisyydessä on viimeisen vuosikymmenen aikana rakennettu enemmän uudiskohteita kuin vuosikymmeniin yhteensä, mutta hintatasoon tämä ei näytä vaikuttaneen alentavasti.

Mitä hyötyä bulevardeista sitten on? En ole kuullut vielä yhtään järkiperustetta, mitä ei voitaisi korvata muulla vaihtoehdolla. Kun katsoo pk-seudun karttaa, saattaa huomata, että sitä tonttimaata kyllä löytyy muualtakin kuin Helsingin rajojen sisäpuolelta valtateiden varsilta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:07 ----------




> PItää olla kyllä todella persu-henkinen yksityisautoilija, että täynnä asiavirheitä olevaa kaupunkivihamielistä tekstiä voi pitää erinomaisena.
> 
> Ensinnäkin Isoahon teksti rakentuu olkiukolle. Autoilun rajoittamisessa ei ole kyse autovihasta, vaan siitä, että kaupungissa on kyse muustakin kuin (yksityisauto)liikenteestä. Ensisijaisesti kyse on muusta: asumisesta, vapaa-ajasta, työnteosta jne. Kuitenkin 50-luvulta 2000-luvun taitteeseen kaupunkeja suunniteltiin hyvin pitkälti liikenteen ja yksityisautoilun ehdoilla. Viimeiset parikymmentä vuotta tuosta ajanjaksosta tiedostetiin enemmän tai vähemmän hyvin, että autoilu aiheuttaa merkittävää haittaa, mutta kaupunkisuunnitelussa liikenteen ulkoishaitat, vaikutukset viihtyisyyteen ja terveyteen, sivuutettiin.  Tälle vuosituhannelle tultaessa kelkka on alkanut hitaasti kääntyä. Autoilun "haittaaminen" on paitsi ok, myös kohtuullista ottaen huomioon, että viimeiset puoli vuosisataa sitä on suosittu kaiken muun kustannuksella. On vihdoin aika ottaa huomioon kaupunkisuunnittelussa muutakin kuin nurmijärveläisten liikkumisen sujuvuus. Ymmärrän toki nurmijärveläisten ahdistuksen. Saavutetut edut, vaikea luopua jne.


On hauskaa, että aina puhutaan "nurmijärveläisistä". Nurmijärveläiset muodostavat hyvin pienen osan Helsingin niemelle saapuvista. Sen sijaan tänne on keskittynyt pääosa valtion virastoista, merkittävimmistä tuomioistuimista ja muista valtion laitoksista, leijonanosa suurta arvoa tuottavista yrityksistä sekä kaupan suuria keskittymiä, joihin kaikkiin matkustetaan muualtakin kuin Helsingin niemeltä. Ei Helsingin niemi asumistukiasukkaineen, hitas-asujineen ja aravavuokralaisineen pysty tätä aluetta yksin pyörittämään. Raha tulee muualta. Kaupunkimoottorikatuja ei pystytä koskaan rakentamaan liikenteeltään sujuviksi, ja jo tämä yksistään aiheuttaa niitä samoja ympäristöhaittoja näiden uusien kaupunkimoottorikatujen varsille, mitä vanhoilla jo nyt on.

On täysi fakta, että nykyinen HSL-alueen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä ei pysty vastaamaan asukkaiden ja ulkopaikkakuntalaisten tarpeisiin, mikäli kaupunkimoottorikatuja toteutettaisiin. Raitiovaunuverkosto on edelleen museomallia - ei kai kukaan ole suunnitellut, että näiden "bulevardien" joukkoliikennevälineille olisi omat, hidasraitiovaunusta erotetut kaistat? Ja kuka ne muka maksaisi? Ei Helsinki ainakaan.

Ja kuka edes haluaa enää matkustaa joukkoliikenteellä ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella? Metrosta, junista ja raitiovaunuista on tullut omaan lapsuuteeni verrattuna avohoitoloita. Eilen illalla klo 22 jälkeen metrossa tummahipiäinen nuorisoporukka vei yhden vaununpuolikkaan ylläpitäen pientä tappelunnujakkaa koko ajan. Soitto metron turvavalvomoon ei auttanut mitään. Jos tämä on normaalia nykymetrossa, niin onnea vaan niille, jotka joutuvat sitä päivittäin käyttämään. Laittakaa nyt edes fasiliteetit ensin kuntoon, ennen kuin pakotatte kaikki autoilijat joukkoliikenteeseen.





> Isoaho on karikatyyrinen syy sille, miksi liberaalin (sekä markkina- että arvo-) on vaikea äänestää kokkareita. Konservatiivit eivät kaikki ole tyhmiä, mutta tyhmät poikkeuksetta ovat konservatiiveja.


Ja tässäpä malliesimerkki siitä, mitä aiemmin totesin. Kun on tarpeeksi oikeamielinen, pelkällä oikeamielisyydellään voi katsoa olevansa muiden yläpuolella.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen ollut muutamassa kaupunkibulevardia käsittelevässä tilaisuudessa. Sana "Kaupunkibulevardi" on tilaisuuksissa epäselvä käsite myös yleisölle,virkamiehille ja poliitikoille. Se on tarkoitettu markkinointinimeksi, jotta mahdollisimman paljon rakennusmassaa sovitetaan mahdollisimman moneen paikkaa. Keskuspuisto on luvattu yleensä vuosikausia jättää puistoksi - siis rakentamatta, mutta nyt Vihreilläkään ei ole vaikeuksia tukea Keskupuiston rakentamista. Ilmeisesti hankkeeseen on saatu Vihreiden siunaus sillä, että bulevardien keskelle on luvattu raitiovaunut.

Todennäköisesti tulee käymään niin, että umpikorttelit tulevat Keskuspuistoon, mutta raitiotiet jäävät rakentamatta. Sama menetelmä, jolla Demarit saatiin Töölönlahden kaavan taakse. Tehtiin talot, 
"mutta puistoon ei ole nyt rahoitusta".

----------


## sub

Kun Vihreille sanoo raitiovaunu, niin mikä tahansa hanke kelpaa. Tämä bulevardisointi toki loppupeleissä on ihan nakkikioskitasoinen hassuttelu siihen nähden minkälainen poru siitä on noussut. Motareiden alkua siirretään muutama maili Kolmelta sepältä kauemmaksi, eikä suinkaan pureta koko valtakunnan autopaanaverkostoa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos liikenteen sujuvuus on liikennejärjestelmän tarkoitus, on liikennejärjestelmä olemassa vain liikennettä itseään varten. Näin ei tietenkään pidä olla, vaan liikennejärjestelmän on palveltava yhteiskuntaa. Tekemällä yhdyskuntarakennetta, jossa liikennettä tarvitaan vähemmän, liikennejärjestelmän rooli on pienempi. Se varmaan tuntuu monesta liikennesuunnittelijasta pahalta ja aiheuttaa ymmärrettävästi kielteisiä reaktioita.


Siinä mielessä MJG on tietysti oikeassa, että meidän hallintokulttuurissa asiat pirstaloidaan eri viranomaisille, joista jokainen vahtii sitten laput silmillä vain omaa tonttiaan. Siksi Liikennevirastokin nyt narisee kaupunkibulevardeista, koska se jotenkin kokee, että se on sen tehtävä. Kokonaiskuvasta viis.




> Jo nyt nähdään, että siellä nykyisten "kaupunkibulevardien" varressa Mannerheimintiellä, Mäkelänkadulla, Hämeentiellä, Huopalahdentiellä jne. asumismukavuus on kyseenalaista, jalankulku epämiellyttävää, joukkoliikenne ruuhkautunutta ja palvelut onnettomia. Siinä on sitä tulevaa bulevardimaista asumista.


Tämä on aina yhtä hauska argumentti. Viimeksi sen taisi tuoda esiin Rainer. Kamalaa on asua Manskulla ja ihanaa asua loskalähiössä radanvarren elementtiunelmassa. Mutku mutku. Asuntojen hintoja vertailemalla se nyt vaan ei ole niin. Citybus, vaikka sinä koet Manskun epämiellyttäväksi ja vaikka Suomea silloin tällöin Pohjois-Koreaksi nimitellään, niin voisiko kuitenkin olla niin, että jotkut muut asuvat niin mielellään siinä Manskulla, että ovat valmiit maksamaan asunnoistaankin kaksin-, jopa kolminkertaisia hintoja verrattuna lähiöunelmaan, eivätkä "kaikki" ole siis samaa mieltä kuin sinä?




> Niitä lattea hörppiviä - käyttääkseni 2000-luvun ensimmäisen vuosikymmenen termiä - cityvihreitä näkee vain havainnekuvissa.


Pitää mennä etsimään niitä sieltä niiden luonnolliselta asuinalueelta. Flemariltakaan ei löydy tuulipukuun ja kävelysauvoihin sonnustautuneita tarjoja ja ritva-kyllikkejä. Niiden levinneisyysalue on joku ihan muu.




> Helsinki ei ollut minun lapsuudessani 1980-1990-luvuilla yhtään sen ikävämpi paikka, vaikka bussit päästelivät mustaa savua ilmoille, Keskuskatua sai ajaa etelään ja keskustan pystyi ohittamaan länsi-itä-suunnassa kohtuullisella ajalla.


Tällaisessa vapaassa nettikeskustelussa saa tietysti laukoa mitä hyvänsä, mutta olisihan se kuitenkin jossain määrin asiallista yrittää pysyä tosiasioissa. Helsingissä valiitsee käsittääkseni hyvin laaja yhteisymmärrys siitä, että [keskustan] kaupunkikuva on tänä päivänä huomattavasti eläväisempi ja mielenkiintoisempi kuin parikymmentä vuotta sitten. Varsinkin ravintolatarjonta terasseineen on aivan eri planeetalta, mutta myös muu myymälävalikoima on monipuolistunut hurjasti ja väkeä on liikkeellä enemmän.

----------


## Melamies

Esim tänään olikin loistava keli latten nauttimiseen terasilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuten jo aiemmin totesin, keskustan lähellä on paljon vapaata tonttimaata. Mitään kiirettä vain ei tunnu olevan: Kalasatamaa rakennetaan kuin Iisakin kirkkoa. Jo yksistään Sompasaaren entiselle satama- ja teollisuusalueelle Hermanninrantaan tulee mahtumaan yhden Jämsän verran porukkaa ja enemmänkin. Pasilaan, Jätkäsaareen, Hernesaareen asuntoja mahtuu, kun vain rakennettaisiin. Helsingin keskustan läheisyydessä on viimeisen vuosikymmenen aikana rakennettu enemmän uudiskohteita kuin vuosikymmeniin yhteensä, mutta hintatasoon tämä ei näytä vaikuttaneen alentavasti.


Kalasatama, Pasila, Jätkäsaari ja Hernesaari rakennetaan kyllä. Uusien asuinalueiden rakentaminen on vaan hidasta. Esim. uuden Vuosaaren rakentaminen aloitettiin 1990-luvulla ja se on vieläkin kesken.

Yleiskaavassa pitää löytää seuraavat laajenemisalueet. Kun kerran Helsingin keskustan läheisyyteen tehdyt uudiskohteet eivät ole laskeneet hintatasoa, on se osoitus, että kysyntää vastaaville kohteille on vielä enemmän.

Minä ainakin olisin nähnyt ennemmin kuin kaupunkibulevardit kantakaupungin laajentumisen nykyisellä pinta-alallaan ylöspäin korvaamalla n. 6-kerroksista kerrostalokantaa selvästi korkeammilla. Hoitamattomia "puistojakin" on minusta Helsingissä enemmän kuin on tarpeen ja niitä voitaisiin minusta hyvin ottaa asumiskäyttöön. Tässä asiassa poliittinen ilmapiiri näyttäisi kuitenkin olevan sellainen, että poliittisesti toteutuskelpoista on kaupunkibulevardit, mutta eivät nuo minun preferoimat vaihtoehtoni.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä ainakin olisin nähnyt ennemmin kuin kaupunkibulevardit kantakaupungin laajentumisen nykyisellä pinta-alallaan ylöspäin korvaamalla n. 6-kerroksista kerrostalokantaa selvästi korkeammilla. Hoitamattomia "puistojakin" on minusta Helsingissä enemmän kuin on tarpeen ja niitä voitaisiin minusta hyvin ottaa asumiskäyttöön.


Välttämättä ei tarvitsisi edes purkaa vanhaa, kun nyt edes tehtäisiin uudet alueet korkeammiksi. Mutta jostain syystä Jätkä- ja Hernesaariinkin tulee aivan tarpeettoman matalaa rakentamista. Eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa kun kävelee, niin 12-kerroksiset umpikorttelit eivät ole mikään harvinaisuus. Eivätkä ne ole mitenkään epäviihtyisiä siksi, että ovat korkeampia.

Helsinkiläinen (suomalainen?) käsitys puistosta taitaa olla sellainen mutainen risukko, jonne päästetään koirat juoksentelemaan vapaasti. Saan varmasti vihamiehiä, kun sanon tämän, mutta minusta ne pitäisi kaikki poistaa. Kaupungissa puiston kuuluu olla hoidettu oleskelualue, sellainen kuin Ruttopuisto tai Kolmikulman puisto tai ainakin siististi leikattu nurmikenttä. Jos ei ole resursseja hoitaa, niin sitten sen mutarisukon voisi käyttää rakennusmaaksi. Lähiöiden liepeillä voi olla sitten sitä metsääkin.

----------


## j-lu

> On hauskaa, että aina puhutaan "nurmijärveläisistä". Nurmijärveläiset muodostavat hyvin pienen osan Helsingin niemelle saapuvista.


Nurmijärveläinen on metonymia, joka kuvaa kaikkia henkilöautolla Helsinginniemelle saapuvia. Olisiko 40 prossaa kaikista niemelle saapuvista? Googlatkoon ken tahtoo. Eniveis, ei ylivoimaisesti suurin osa, mutta he vastaavat silti ylivoimaisesti suurimmasta osasta liikenteen aiheuttamista haitoista.




> Sen sijaan tänne on keskittynyt pääosa valtion virastoista, merkittävimmistä tuomioistuimista ja muista valtion laitoksista, leijonanosa suurta arvoa tuottavista yrityksistä sekä kaupan suuria keskittymiä, joihin kaikkiin matkustetaan muualtakin kuin Helsingin niemeltä. Ei Helsingin niemi asumistukiasukkaineen, hitas-asujineen ja aravavuokralaisineen pysty tätä aluetta yksin pyörittämään. Raha tulee muualta.


Ei nyt millään pahalla, eikä tarkoitus ole vähätellä mitään ammatteja, mutta yksi keskustan sijoittaja/koodari/whatevs takoo viidentoistaminuutin lattekahvitauollaan helposti bussikuskin päivän duunien edestä bruttokansantuotetta. En edes haluaisi arvailla, mitä meikäläisen asumistukiasukasnaapurit tienaavat vuodessa, mutta veikkaan, että keskiarvo on kolme-neljä kertaa sen verran mitä keskimääräinen väylää aamuisin autoileva valkokaulustyöntekijä tienaa. Tunnen itseni toisinaan köyhäksi  :Sad: 




> On täysi fakta, että nykyinen HSL-alueen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä ei pysty vastaamaan asukkaiden ja ulkopaikkakuntalaisten tarpeisiin, mikäli kaupunkimoottorikatuja toteutettaisiin. Raitiovaunuverkosto on edelleen museomallia - ei kai kukaan ole suunnitellut, että näiden "bulevardien" joukkoliikennevälineille olisi omat, hidasraitiovaunusta erotetut kaistat?


Museoraitiovaunut palvelevat ihan hyvin ihmisiä niillä alueilla, joissa asukkaita on riittävästi. Kuinka monesti se pitää toistaa, että liikenteessä idea ei ole liikennevälineen nopeus, vaan kohteiden saavutettavuus? Ei mulla Helsingin kantakaupungissa asuessa ole ollut koskaan edes pysäkinväliä lähimpään ruokakauppaan. Mun mielestä se on silloin lähellä. Paljon lähempänä kuin silloin kun kokeilin pakettitalopellolla asumista. Kaikki oli automatkan päässä.




> Ja kuka edes haluaa enää matkustaa joukkoliikenteellä ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella? Metrosta, junista ja raitiovaunuista on tullut omaan lapsuuteeni verrattuna avohoitoloita. Eilen illalla klo 22 jälkeen metrossa tummahipiäinen nuorisoporukka vei yhden vaununpuolikkaan ylläpitäen pientä tappelunnujakkaa koko ajan. Soitto metron turvavalvomoon ei auttanut mitään. Jos tämä on normaalia nykymetrossa, niin onnea vaan niille, jotka joutuvat sitä päivittäin käyttämään. Laittakaa nyt edes fasiliteetit ensin kuntoon, ennen kuin pakotatte kaikki autoilijat joukkoliikenteeseen.


Hyvä kommentti!




> Ja tässäpä malliesimerkki siitä, mitä aiemmin totesin. Kun on tarpeeksi oikeamielinen, pelkällä oikeamielisyydellään voi katsoa olevansa muiden yläpuolella.


JOskus vaan on raskasta keskustella aiheesta, johon vastapuoli ei ole perehtynyt, mutta josta tällä on vahvoja mielipiteitä. Itsekään en ole mikään kaupunkisuunnittelun ammattilainen, mutta kirjasto on täynnä kirjoja länsimaisesta arkkitehtuurista ja liikenteestä. Aika vähällä lukemisella ja vaikka viereilemalla arkkitehtuurimuseossa saa käsityksen siitä, miksi Helsinki on sellainen kaupunki kuin on, missä Helsinki on hyvä, missä on mennyt pieleen. Sekin tietysti auttaa, että on nähnyt maailmasta muutakin kuin Helsingin ja Jyväskylän.

Helsingistä tuskin koskaan tulee mitään suurkaupunkia, vaikka mistä sitä tietää mihin ilmastonmuutos johtaa, mutta kasvupaineita on ja koska niitä on, niin mielestäni olisi kohtuullista, että kasvu pyritään suunnittelemaan ja toteuttamaan hyvin. Siitä voi keskustella, mikä on paras vaihtoehto kasvaa, itse näen useitakin vaihtoehtoja, mutta nykyinen yksityisautoiluun perustuva kaupunkirakenne on jokatapauksessa huonoin tapa kasvaa. Se on huonoin siksi, että se on vaikein ja kallein, se edellyttää eniten liikkumiseen käytettyä aikaa. Ts. se tuhlaa niukkoja resursseja.

----------


## hylje

> Maan kalleimmilla alueilla asuminen ei ole perus- eikä ihmisoikeus.


Sujuva liikenne ei myöskään ole perus- eikä ihmisoikeus. Eli motarit voidaan purkaa ja laittaa tilalle taloja, jos sopiva poliittinen elin näin vain katsoo parhaaksi. Erittäin järkevää.

Jämsän asukasluku koko kunnassa on noin 20 000. Yleiskaavassa on varauduttu alimitoitettuun kasvuun eli 400 000 asukkaan tuloon Helsinkiin, eli vain 20 Jämsää. Itse arvelisin, että todellinen kasvupaine on lähemmäs 40 Jämsää.

----------


## MJG

> Mistä autopuolueen trollitehtaalta näitä kommentteja oikein sikisee...


Tällaisella argumentaatiollahan asiat etenevät.




> Bulevardisointi ei vähennä tieyhteyden kapasiteettia.


Tottakai vähentää. Liikennevaloilla katkotun liikennevirran kapasiteetti on alle 50% väylän kapasiteetista silloin, kun vihreätä annetaan tasaisesti joka suuntaan.

Suositellaan tutustumista liikennesuunnittelun alkeiden perusteiden johdantoon.

----------


## Melamies

> Sujuva liikenne ei myöskään ole perus- eikä ihmisoikeus.


Yhteiskunnan toiminnalle sujuva liikenne on eduksi. On kansantaloudellista hölmöilyä seisottaa ihmisiä ja tavaroita ehdoin tahdoin ruuhkassa.




> Eli motarit voidaan purkaa ja laittaa tilalle taloja, jos sopiva poliittinen elin näin vain katsoo parhaaksi. Erittäin järkevää.


Tässä tapauksessa ihan spede päätös. 




> Jämsän asukasluku koko kunnassa on noin 20 000. Yleiskaavassa on varauduttu alimitoitettuun kasvuun eli 400 000 asukkaan tuloon Helsinkiin, eli vain 20 Jämsää. Itse arvelisin, että todellinen kasvupaine on lähemmäs 40 Jämsää.


Koska metropolihysteria vaatii jatkuvasti uusia asukkaita, tyhjenevät jämsät asukkaista. Kohta voit laskea 400 jämsää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on aina yhtä hauska argumentti. Viimeksi sen taisi tuoda esiin Rainer. Kamalaa on asua Manskulla ja ihanaa asua loskalähiössä radanvarren elementtiunelmassa. Mutku mutku. Asuntojen hintoja vertailemalla se nyt vaan ei ole niin. Citybus, vaikka sinä koet Manskun epämiellyttäväksi ja vaikka Suomea silloin tällöin Pohjois-Koreaksi nimitellään, niin voisiko kuitenkin olla niin, että jotkut muut asuvat niin mielellään siinä Manskulla, että ovat valmiit maksamaan asunnoistaankin kaksin-, jopa kolminkertaisia hintoja verrattuna lähiöunelmaan, eivätkä "kaikki" ole siis samaa mieltä kuin sinä?


En ole vastustanut bulevardeja muista syistä kuin siksi että ne tekevät liikkumisen lähiöistä keskustaan hankalammaksi, ei pelkästään autoilla van myös joukkoliikenteellä, jos ei saada metrotyypistä eri tasossa kulkevaa ratkaisua bussien tilalle. Raitiovaunut nykymuodossaaan kantakaupungin alueeella eivät sitä ole. Siksi olisi syytä aloittaa bulevardisointi niistä väylistä joissa jo nyt kulkee metro rinnan, eli itä- ja länsiväylän varsi. Ja Vihdintie on käytännössä jo nyt bulevardi, vain rakennukset puuttuvat, joten sillä ei ole niin suurta väliä.

Siihen voin kyllä yhtyä että melun ja saasteiden takia  bulevardien varren asuntoihin ei välttämättä muuta sitä koulutettua ja hyvin toimentulevaa väkeä kuin mitä asuu kantakaupungin rauhallisemmissa kaupunginosiissa. Niihin tulee muuttamaan pääasiassa sama väkeä kuin nyt lähiöiden halvimpiin asuntoihin.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:29 ----------




> Ei nyt millään pahalla, eikä tarkoitus ole vähätellä mitään ammatteja, mutta yksi keskustan sijoittaja/koodari/whatevs takoo viidentoistaminuutin lattekahvitauollaan helposti bussikuskin päivän duunien edestä bruttokansantuotetta. En edes haluaisi arvailla, mitä meikäläisen asumistukiasukasnaapurit tienaavat vuodessa, mutta veikkaan, että keskiarvo on kolme-neljä kertaa sen verran mitä keskimääräinen väylää aamuisin autoileva valkokaulustyöntekijä tienaa. Tunnen itseni toisinaan köyhäksi


Mä olen itse koodari mutta en pystyisi työskentelemään missään kahvilassa. Niissä istuu liian paljon nuoria naisia häiritsemässä keskittymistä. Mutta se on hyvä että niitä sellaisia on, että saataisiin uusi Nokia aikaiseksi ja pian, muuten rahat loppuu meiltä kaikilta ja joudutaan Saarijärvelle metsähommiin kaikki.

t. Rainer

----------


## citybus

> Museoraitiovaunut palvelevat ihan hyvin ihmisiä niillä alueilla, joissa asukkaita on riittävästi. Kuinka monesti se pitää toistaa, että liikenteessä idea ei ole liikennevälineen nopeus, vaan kohteiden saavutettavuus? Ei mulla Helsingin kantakaupungissa asuessa ole ollut koskaan edes pysäkinväliä lähimpään ruokakauppaan. Mun mielestä se on silloin lähellä. Paljon lähempänä kuin silloin kun kokeilin pakettitalopellolla asumista. Kaikki oli automatkan päässä.


Mutta millä tavoin uutta kaupunkirakennetta "kaupunkibulevardit" muka luovat? Kun kohteita ei ole saavutettavissa, silloin nopeus korostuu. Ei nykyisilläkään "kaupunkibulevardeilla", kuten olen jo kahdesti vai kolmesti sanonut, ole kivijalkakauppoja. Miksi niitä tulisi uusiinkaan? Kaupunki kaavoittaa jossain määrin liiketiloja, joihin sitten tulee parturi-kampaamoita, tilitoimistoja, 24/7-kuntosaleja ja yksi kahvila sekä pakollinen Alepa + K-market, mutta sodanjälkeisen ajan kivijalkakauppa-arsenaalista on turha haaveilla. Ei upouudessa Jätkässäkään ole kuin pari kauppaa. Kaikki muu (paitsi viihde-elektroniikka ja kahvipulla) pitää lähteä hakemaan yli kävelymatkan päästä.




> JOskus vaan on raskasta keskustella aiheesta, johon vastapuoli ei ole perehtynyt, mutta josta tällä on vahvoja mielipiteitä. Itsekään en ole mikään kaupunkisuunnittelun ammattilainen, mutta kirjasto on täynnä kirjoja länsimaisesta arkkitehtuurista ja liikenteestä. Aika vähällä lukemisella ja vaikka viereilemalla arkkitehtuurimuseossa saa käsityksen siitä, miksi Helsinki on sellainen kaupunki kuin on, missä Helsinki on hyvä, missä on mennyt pieleen. Sekin tietysti auttaa, että on nähnyt maailmasta muutakin kuin Helsingin ja Jyväskylän.
> 
> Helsingistä tuskin koskaan tulee mitään suurkaupunkia, vaikka mistä sitä tietää mihin ilmastonmuutos johtaa, mutta kasvupaineita on ja koska niitä on, niin mielestäni olisi kohtuullista, että kasvu pyritään suunnittelemaan ja toteuttamaan hyvin. Siitä voi keskustella, mikä on paras vaihtoehto kasvaa, itse näen useitakin vaihtoehtoja, mutta nykyinen yksityisautoiluun perustuva kaupunkirakenne on jokatapauksessa huonoin tapa kasvaa. Se on huonoin siksi, että se on vaikein ja kallein, se edellyttää eniten liikkumiseen käytettyä aikaa. Ts. se tuhlaa niukkoja resursseja.


Ylimielisyys ja luuloteltu oikeamielisyys on mielestäni synneistä pahin. Siksi olenkin hankkinut korkeakoulutuksen ja nähnyt muutakin kuin Helsingin ja Jyväskylän, kuten mm. Moskovan, New Yorkin, Kuala Lumpurin, Tokion, Sydneyn, Rion, Kapkaupungin sekä 75 % Euroopan maista. Oman alani ammattilaiseksi ei tulla lukemalla kirjaston kirjoja, sitä kautta saa ainoastaan pintaraapaisun, käytäntö sitten "salissa" opettaa. Sitä paitsi se, onko nähnyt muutakin kuin Helsingin ja Jyväskylän, ei kerro mitään siitä, onko kompetentti keskustelemaan liikennesuunnittelusta. Samoilla eväillä tässä näköjään ollaan liikkeellä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:55 ----------




> Tämä on aina yhtä hauska argumentti. Viimeksi sen taisi tuoda esiin Rainer. Kamalaa on asua Manskulla ja ihanaa asua loskalähiössä radanvarren elementtiunelmassa. Mutku mutku. Asuntojen hintoja vertailemalla se nyt vaan ei ole niin. Citybus, vaikka sinä koet Manskun epämiellyttäväksi ja vaikka Suomea silloin tällöin Pohjois-Koreaksi nimitellään, niin voisiko kuitenkin olla niin, että jotkut muut asuvat niin mielellään siinä Manskulla, että ovat valmiit maksamaan asunnoistaankin kaksin-, jopa kolminkertaisia hintoja verrattuna lähiöunelmaan, eivätkä "kaikki" ole siis samaa mieltä kuin sinä?


"Lähiöunelmaa" ja Manskua on turha verrata keskenään. Kun aikanaan ostin asuntoa, kiinnitin huomiota, kuinka paljon halvempia ja vähemmän haluttuja Mannerheimintielle avautuvat asunnot ovat takapihojen ja sivukatujen asuntoihin verrattuna. Hintatilastoista (toteutuneet kaupat) selvisi, että eroja oli jopa saman asunto-osakeyhtiön saman rappukäytävän sisällä.

Enkä pidä lähiöitä mitenkään ikävinä asuinalueina, ainakaan niitä, joihin pääsee raskaalla raideliikenteellä. Kunhan sen raideliikenteen turvallisuus matkustajille vaan varmistettaisiin paremmin kuin nykyisin.




> Pitää mennä etsimään niitä sieltä niiden luonnolliselta asuinalueelta. Flemariltakaan ei löydy tuulipukuun ja kävelysauvoihin sonnustautuneita tarjoja ja ritva-kyllikkejä. Niiden levinneisyysalue on joku ihan muu.


Kyllä muuten ainakin äsken näkyi Hurstin valinnan ja Roskapankin edustalla.




> Tällaisessa vapaassa nettikeskustelussa saa tietysti laukoa mitä hyvänsä, mutta olisihan se kuitenkin jossain määrin asiallista yrittää pysyä tosiasioissa. Helsingissä valiitsee käsittääkseni hyvin laaja yhteisymmärrys siitä, että [keskustan] kaupunkikuva on tänä päivänä huomattavasti eläväisempi ja mielenkiintoisempi kuin parikymmentä vuotta sitten. Varsinkin ravintolatarjonta terasseineen on aivan eri planeetalta, mutta myös muu myymälävalikoima on monipuolistunut hurjasti ja väkeä on liikkeellä enemmän.


Mikä nyt sitten on eläväistä ja mielenkiintoista. Kauppa on muuttanut muotoaan aivan samalla tavalla Helsingissä kuin kaikkialla muuallakin. Ja kun peräänkuulutat tosiasioita, älä sitten itsekään puhu "käsityksistä laajasta yhteisymmärryksestä". Puhuin asiasta omien vanhempieni kanssa, jotka ovat asuneet Helsingissä 1950-luvulta saakka. Ja molemmat ovat sitä mieltä, että Helsinki oli kaikkine monokulttuurineen, "ruuhkineen" ja saasteineen vähintään yhtä vivahteleva ja värähtelevä paikka 1970-1980-luvulla kuin nytkin.  Tarjonta vain oli erilaatuista ja -muotoista kuin nyt Pelätyt "1980-luvun mummonpotkijatkaan" eivät olleet mitään tämän päivän ryösteleviin etnojengeihin verrattuna. Ja faktaa näissä mielipiteissä oli yhtä paljon kuin sinun "laajassa yhteisymmärryksessäsi".

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:03 ----------




> Sujuva liikenne ei myöskään ole perus- eikä ihmisoikeus. Eli motarit voidaan purkaa ja laittaa tilalle taloja, jos sopiva poliittinen elin näin vain katsoo parhaaksi. Erittäin järkevää.
> 
> Jämsän asukasluku koko kunnassa on noin 20 000. Yleiskaavassa on varauduttu alimitoitettuun kasvuun eli 400 000 asukkaan tuloon Helsinkiin, eli vain 20 Jämsää. Itse arvelisin, että todellinen kasvupaine on lähemmäs 40 Jämsää.


Kaikkea sitä kuulee. Että liikenteen ei pitäisi olla sujuvaa? Samallahan tässä rampautetaan lähiöiden bussiyhteydet keskustaan, jotka ovat jo nyt tolkuttomissa ajallisissa mitoissa verrattuna niihin lähiöihin, jotka ovat raskaan raideliikenteen varrella. Motareiden purku ei onnistu sopivan poliittisen elimen hymistelevällä päätöksellä, joka on siloteltu brezneviläisillä pikku aplodeilla, koska motarit omistaa valtio. Ja jotain todella kamalaa kertoo sen poliittisen elimen sopivuudesta, että missään muussa kunnassa tällaista ei edes ajatella. Tampereenkin "kaupunkibulevardi", Kekkosentie, osa valtion omistamaa valtatietä 12, laitettiin tunneliin. Erinomainen ja onnistunut ratkaisu. Tampere sai arvokasta tonttimaata ja yhteiskunta sujuvampaa liikennettä. Win-Win.

Ja saahan sitä ennustella. Nuo ennusteet perustuvat maahanmuuttoon, ja se taas on valtiollisen ja oikeudellisen tason keskutelunaihe, ei kuntapoliittinen. Koko Suomi ei tyhjene Helsinkiin, se on selvää. Ja mikäli maahanmuutto jatkuu nykykaltaisena, ei sitä kestä Helsinki eikä mikään muukaan kunta. Paitsi tietysti, jos puristetaan niiden ainoiden varallisuutta tuottavien veronmaksajien - siis yrittäjien, jotka jo nyt maksavat julkisen ja kolmannen sektorin palkat, myös niiden, jotka näitä bulevardeja suunnittelevat - takki tyhjäksi kokonaan. Ja velkaa päälle.

----------


## hylje

> Yhteiskunnan toiminnalle sujuva liikenne on eduksi. On kansantaloudellista hölmöilyä seisottaa ihmisiä ja tavaroita ehdoin tahdoin ruuhkassa.


Yhteiskunnan toiminnalle edullinen ja tehokas kaupunkirakenne on eduksi. On kansantaloudellista hölmöilyä pakottaa ihmiset maksamaan suuri osa tuloistaan johonkin betonielementtiin ja vielä pitkiin työmatkoihin kaupan päälle.




> Koska metropolihysteria vaatii jatkuvasti uusia asukkaita, tyhjenevät jämsät asukkaista. Kohta voit laskea 400 jämsää.


Ketään ei tarvitse pakottaa muuttamaan metropolihysterian keskelle. Mutta jos joku niin sattuu haluamaan tehdä, se on yhteiskunnan etu mahdollistaa se.

Ihmisten pitäminen 400 Jämsässä vaikka haluaisivat olla Helsingissä se vasta typerää onkin.




> Kaikkea sitä kuulee. Että liikenteen ei pitäisi olla sujuvaa? Samallahan tässä rampautetaan lähiöiden bussiyhteydet keskustaan, jotka ovat jo nyt tolkuttomissa ajallisissa mitoissa verrattuna niihin lähiöihin, jotka ovat raskaan raideliikenteen varrella.


Kaikkea sitä kuulee. Että asumisen ei pitäisi olla edullista? Samallahan tässä rampautetaan ihmisten mahdollisuudet vaurastua, kun tulot menevät seiniin.




> Motareiden purku ei onnistu sopivan poliittisen elimen hymistelevällä päätöksellä, joka on siloteltu brezneviläisillä pikku aplodeilla, koska motarit omistaa valtio. Ja jotain todella kamalaa kertoo sen poliittisen elimen sopivuudesta, että missään muussa kunnassa tällaista ei edes ajatella.


Onnistuu. Kunta voi yksipuolisella päätöksellään ottaa haltuun valtion tiet alueellaan. 




> Tampereenkin "kaupunkibulevardi", Kekkosentie, osa valtion omistamaa valtatietä 12, laitettiin tunneliin. Erinomainen ja onnistunut ratkaisu. Tampere sai arvokasta tonttimaata ja yhteiskunta sujuvampaa liikennettä. Win-Win.


Tampere olisi saanut arvokkaan tonttimaansa ilmankin tunnelia. Tonttimaan arvo ei riipu tunnelista. Win-win.




> Koko Suomi ei tyhjene Helsinkiin, se on selvää.


Miksi siis vaikutat pelkäväsi Helsingin hallitsematonta kasvua? Kun tää asia on näin selvä, niin Helsinki saa ilman muuta kasvaa ihan niin paljon kun sinne vaan on muuttajia. Eikö vain?

----------


## citybus

Kieltämättä, hylje, kommenttisi tuovat mieleen talous- ja poliittisen järjestelmän, joka vallitsi itänaapurissamme vuoteen 1991 saakka.




> Yhteiskunnan toiminnalle edullinen ja tehokas kaupunkirakenne on eduksi. On kansantaloudellista hölmöilyä pakottaa ihmiset maksamaan suuri osa tuloistaan johonkin betonielementtiin ja vielä pitkiin työmatkoihin kaupan päälle.


Ihmiset eivät ole pakotettuja maksamaan suurta osaa tuloistaan "johonkin betonielementtiin" ja vielä pitkiin työmatkoihin kaupan päälle. Minkä/kenen (paitsi sinun) mukaasi tämä on kansantaloudellista hölmöilyä ja miksi? Nythän tämä jäi perustelematta. Maakunnissa tehdään vielä pidempiä työmatkoja joka päivä täysin vapaasta tahdosta. Sitä paitsi "kaupunkibulevardit" eivät laske asuntojen hintoja ja mahdollista "kohtuuhintaisen" asumisen järjestymistä tippaakaan enempää kuin nykyisetkään alueprojektit, etenkin, mikäli niitä toteutetaan samankaltaisella aikataululla.

Sitä paitsi työmatka esimerkiksi Helsingin itäosista Mellunmäestä keskustaan ei ole kohtuuttoman pitkä, metrolla vain n. 20 minuuttia. Päättäjien typeryyttä on se, mikäli kaikkialle seudun aluekeskuksiin ei ole kyetty toteuttamaan samankaltaista nopeaa yhteyttä. Sen sijaan autolla työmatka Kalliosta Lauttasaareen alkaa ajallisesti olla jo kohtuuttoman pitkä, eikä sitä tule enää minuutillakaan haitata.




> Ketään ei tarvitse pakottaa muuttamaan metropolihysterian keskelle. Mutta jos joku niin sattuu haluamaan tehdä, se on yhteiskunnan etu mahdollistaa se.


Yhteiskunnan etu on siis se, että 40 vuotta Seinäjoella ryypännyt Arska haluaa muuttaa kaupunkibulevardin äärelle Helsinkiin.




> Ihmisten pitäminen 400 Jämsässä vaikka haluaisivat olla Helsingissä se vasta typerää onkin.


Melkoisen vinksahtanut ajatuskulku ajatella, että ihmisiä "pidetään" Jämsässä tai muualla. Ihmisellä on vapaus valita asuinpaikkansa. Jos opiskelua tai töitä löytyy pääkaupunkiseudulta, tervetuloa. Muutoin voi pysyäkin Jämsässä.




> Kaikkea sitä kuulee. Että asumisen ei pitäisi olla edullista? Samallahan tässä rampautetaan ihmisten mahdollisuudet vaurastua, kun tulot menevät seiniin.


Markkinat määräävät asuntojen hinnat, kun kaikesta vuokra- ja hintasääntelystä (paitsi Helsingin rakas HITAS) on luovuttu. Vaurastuminen on tuskin asumisen hinnasta kiinni; Kontulasta asunnon saa murto-osalla siitä hinnasta kuin Ullanlinnasta. Siellähän sitä on varaa vaurastua. Miksi Ullanlinnan hintatasoa pitäisi polkea siksi, että joillakin ei siellä ole varaa asua? Ei tarvitsekaan olla, paitsi Neuvostoliitossa piti. No, siellä kaikki muukin oli yhteistä.




> Onnistuu. Kunta voi yksipuolisella päätöksellään ottaa haltuun valtion tiet alueellaan.


Ei voi. Järjestely tapahtuu maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain 86 ja 86 a §:n mukaisesti asemakaavoituksella ja kadunpitopäätöksellä. Ei kunnan yksipuolisella päätöksellä "haltuunotosta". Hallussapito ja omistaminen ovat esineoikeuden systematiikassa muutoinkin kaksi täysin eri asiaa.





> Tampere olisi saanut arvokkaan tonttimaansa ilmankin tunnelia. Tonttimaan arvo ei riipu tunnelista. Win-win.


Ajoradalleko ne talot olisi rakennettu?

----------


## hylje

> Ihmiset eivät ole pakotettuja maksamaan suurta osaa tuloistaan "johonkin betonielementtiin" ja vielä pitkiin työmatkoihin kaupan päälle. Minkä/kenen (paitsi sinun) mukaasi tämä on kansantaloudellista hölmöilyä ja miksi? Nythän tämä jäi perustelematta.


Jos ainoat tarjolla olevat kämpät ovat kalliita, niin siinähän tehdään vapaita valintoja. Tai sitten asutaan vastentahtoisesti Jämsässä.

Liikenteen sujuvuuden hyödyllisyyskin on jäänyt perustelematta. Nää on aika pitkälti arvovalintoja, ei mitään objektiivisia totuuksia. Ehkä lähin objektiivinen totuus on maan arvo, johon sujuva liikenne vaikuttaa negatiivisesti. Maan kalleimmat tontit ovat siellä missä liikenne on vähiten sujuvaa.




> Maakunnissa tehdään vielä pidempiä työmatkoja joka päivä täysin vapaasta tahdosta. Sitä paitsi "kaupunkibulevardit" eivät laske asuntojen hintoja ja mahdollista "kohtuuhintaisen" asumisen järjestymistä tippaakaan enempää kuin nykyisetkään alueprojektit, etenkin, mikäli niitä toteutetaan samankaltaisella aikataululla.


Lisärakentaminen joko hidastaa hintojen kasvua tai kääntää ne laskuun verrattuna siihen, jos ei rakenneta.




> Sitä paitsi työmatka esimerkiksi Helsingin itäosista Mellunmäestä keskustaan ei ole kohtuuttoman pitkä, metrolla vain n. 20 minuuttia.


On kohtuuttoman pitkä. Metroasemalle pitää vielä päästä esim. liityntäbussilla tai jalan, joten 20 minuuttia ei riitä. Toisaalta keskustan päässäkin pitäisi vielä päästä metrolaiturilta perille.




> Sen sijaan autolla työmatka Kalliosta Lauttasaareen alkaa ajallisesti olla jo kohtuuttoman pitkä, eikä sitä tule enää minuutillakaan haitata.


Ei ole kohtuuttoman pitkä. Se voisi olla vaikka 20 minuuttia pidempikin, eikä se haittaisi.




> Yhteiskunnan etu on siis se, että 40 vuotta Seinäjoella ryypännyt Arska haluaa muuttaa kaupunkibulevardin äärelle Helsinkiin.


Tai esim. minä. 




> Melkoisen vinksahtanut ajatuskulku ajatella, että ihmisiä "pidetään" Jämsässä tai muualla. Ihmisellä on vapaus valita asuinpaikkansa. Jos opiskelua tai töitä löytyy pääkaupunkiseudulta, tervetuloa. Muutoin voi pysyäkin Jämsässä.


Jos Jämsäläisellä ei ole varaa muuttaa Helsinkiin, on aika heikkoa hakea töitä Helsingistä.




> Markkinat määräävät asuntojen hinnat, kun kaikesta vuokra- ja hintasääntelystä (paitsi Helsingin rakas HITAS) on luovuttu. Vaurastuminen on tuskin asumisen hinnasta kiinni; Kontulasta asunnon saa murto-osalla siitä hinnasta kuin Ullanlinnasta. Siellähän sitä on varaa vaurastua. Miksi Ullanlinnan hintatasoa pitäisi polkea siksi, että joillakin ei siellä ole varaa asua? Ei tarvitsekaan olla, paitsi Neuvostoliitossa piti. No, siellä kaikki muukin oli yhteistä.


Markkinoita ei ole olemassa ilman sääntelyä, esim. omistusoikeus on sääntelyä.

Jos ihmiset haluavat asua Ullanlinnassa eivätkä Kontulassa, sitten pitää rakentaa Ullanlinnaan paljon enemmän taloja. Jos sääntely ei tätä salli, sääntelyä pitää korjata. Se ei ole mitenkään poissulkevaa markkinoiden kanssa, vaan markkinat määrittelevä asia.




> Ei voi. Järjestely tapahtuu maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain 86 ja 86 a §:n mukaisesti asemakaavoituksella ja kadunpitopäätöksellä. Ei kunnan yksipuolisella päätöksellä "haltuunotosta". Hallussapito ja omistaminen ovat esineoikeuden systematiikassa muutoinkin kaksi täysin eri asiaa.


Kunta laatii sekä asemakaavoituksen että kadunpitopäätöksen.




> Ajoradalleko ne talot olisi rakennettu?


Väylän tilalle olisi rakennettu tavanomainen katuverkko jonka ympärillä on taloja, kuten nytkin.

----------


## samulih

Itselleni (Vesala-Keskusta) ainakin ei 20 min riitää jollei asu aseman päällä ja työmatka ole aseman vieressä, sillä tavoin ajatellen voisin asua Hämeenlinnassakin, kävellen 5 min asemalle ja työpaikka vaikka vanhassa VR konttorissa, tunti junassa töitä tehden ei olisi huonompi verrattuna nykyiseen avolaitoksen triagekeskukseen jolla matelen.... 

Itselleni ei aina työmatkan pituus merkitse mitään enää jos se on vakio se matkan kesto eli voi luottaa välineeseen. Jos tulee paljon vaihtoja, luottettavuus vähenee....

----------


## citybus

> Markkinoita ei ole olemassa ilman sääntelyä, esim. omistusoikeus on sääntelyä.
> 
> Jos ihmiset haluavat asua Ullanlinnassa eivätkä Kontulassa, sitten pitää rakentaa Ullanlinnaan paljon enemmän taloja. Jos sääntely ei tätä salli, sääntelyä pitää korjata. Se ei ole mitenkään poissulkevaa markkinoiden kanssa, vaan markkinat määrittelevä asia.
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Väylän tilalle olisi rakennettu tavanomainen katuverkko jonka ympärillä on taloja, kuten nytkin.


Minä en sanonut, että markkinoita ei olisi ilman sääntelyä, vaan että mm. vuokrasääntely vuoden 1995 huoneenvuokralakiin määräsi vuokratason. Eivät vapaat markkinat. Ja se aika on historiaa.

Edellä lainaamani kuvaa oikeastaan sitä, miten kaupunkibulevardeissakin on kyse vain ideoista, ei käytännöstä. "Jos sääntely ei salli, sääntelyä pitää korjata". Meidän yhteiskuntatodellisuudessamme vihervasemmisto ei ikinä tule samaan sellaista äänivyöryä, että Helsingin empirekeskusta ja eteläiset alueet voitaisiin muuttaa samanlaisiksi sekametelisopiksi kuin lähiöt. Ja hyvä niin.

Ja Tampereella oli jo katumainen valtatie jonka ympärillä oli taloja, ja poliittisin päätöksin siitä päästiin eroon. Mikä on vain hyvä asia.

Mukavaa uutta vuotta, hylje. Vähemmän utopiaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Koska metropolihysteria vaatii jatkuvasti uusia asukkaita, tyhjenevät jämsät asukkaista. Kohta voit laskea 400 jämsää.


Kyllä ne jämsät ihan vapaaehtoisesti tyhjenevät. Ei Helsinkiin tarvitse pakottaa ketään, ihan vapaaehtoisesti virtaavat tänne.




> Mitä hyötyä bulevardeista sitten on? En ole kuullut vielä yhtään järkiperustetta, mitä ei voitaisi korvata muulla vaihtoehdolla. Kun katsoo pk-seudun karttaa, saattaa huomata, että sitä tonttimaata kyllä löytyy muualtakin kuin Helsingin rajojen sisäpuolelta valtateiden varsilta.


Löytyy ilman muuta. Ja löytyy Inaristakin. Rakennetaanko sinne kodit 400 000 ihmiselle, eikä tehdä Helsinkiin mitään? Kyllä Inarissakin voi asua, ja Helsinkiin ei kukaan halua.

Eiku miten se nyt meni...




> En ole vastustanut bulevardeja muista syistä kuin siksi että ne tekevät liikkumisen lähiöistä keskustaan hankalammaksi, ei pelkästään autoilla van myös joukkoliikenteellä, jos ei saada metrotyypistä eri tasossa kulkevaa ratkaisua bussien tilalle. Raitiovaunut nykymuodossaaan kantakaupungin alueeella eivät sitä ole. Siksi olisi syytä aloittaa bulevardisointi niistä väylistä joissa jo nyt kulkee metro rinnan, eli itä- ja länsiväylän varsi. Ja Vihdintie on käytännössä jo nyt bulevardi, vain rakennukset puuttuvat, joten sillä ei ole niin suurta väliä.


Kun vaan jaksaisi kaivaa, niin kyllä se jostain täältä löytyisi. Muistan tuon niin elävästi siksi, että argumenttisi oli suunnilleen "ei siellä kukaan halua asua", minkä jälkeen etsin malliksi parin myynnissä olevan asunnon neliöhinnat Manskulta Taka-Töölöstä. Aikamoisen korkeita olivat, varsinkin lähiöihin verrattuna.




> Siihen voin kyllä yhtyä että melun ja saasteiden takia  bulevardien varren asuntoihin ei välttämättä muuta sitä koulutettua ja hyvin toimentulevaa väkeä kuin mitä asuu kantakaupungin rauhallisemmissa kaupunginosiissa. Niihin tulee muuttamaan pääasiassa sama väkeä kuin nyt lähiöiden halvimpiin asuntoihin.


Jos noin kävisi, niin mitä vikaa siinä olisi? Eikö bulevardisoinnin idea ole juuri se, että saataisiin asumisen kustannuksia Helsingissä alemmaksi, niin että Laura Lähihoitajallakin olisi varaa asua jossain muualla kuin Hakunilassa.




> Mutta millä tavoin uutta kaupunkirakennetta "kaupunkibulevardit" muka luovat? Kun kohteita ei ole saavutettavissa, silloin nopeus korostuu. Ei nykyisilläkään "kaupunkibulevardeilla", kuten olen jo kahdesti vai kolmesti sanonut, ole kivijalkakauppoja. Miksi niitä tulisi uusiinkaan? Kaupunki kaavoittaa jossain määrin liiketiloja, joihin sitten tulee parturi-kampaamoita, tilitoimistoja, 24/7-kuntosaleja ja yksi kahvila sekä pakollinen Alepa + K-market, mutta sodanjälkeisen ajan kivijalkakauppa-arsenaalista on turha haaveilla. Ei upouudessa Jätkässäkään ole kuin pari kauppaa. Kaikki muu (paitsi viihde-elektroniikka ja kahvipulla) pitää lähteä hakemaan yli kävelymatkan päästä.


Matkustapa kerran kympin ratikalla Mansku päästä päähän ja tee vähän listaa siitä, mitä kaikkia palveluita sen varrelta löytyy. Jatketaan sitten tätä keskustelua vertaamalla sitä listaa vaikka tyypilliseen lähiöostariin.

Mitä Jätkäsaareen tulee, niin yllättävän paljon siellä on minusta kauppoja, vaikka siitä onkin kurjasti tehty ihan liian lähiömäinen. Varsinkin ja nimen omaan katuverkko on sellainen asia, jota nykyliikennesuunnittelu ei hallitse ollenkaan. Siis sitä verkkoa. Tehdään pari kolme pääkatua ja sitten tiheään kapeita pussinperiä. Oikeassa kaupungissa pitäisi tehdä ruutukaavaa. Ei niiden katujen tarvitsisi ruudun muodossa olla, mutta vaikka nyt sellaista Munkkiniemeä, jossa vaihtoehtoja on vaikka kuinka paljon. Niin paljon, että kun liikenne hajaantuu sopivasti, joka paikassa on oikeastaan aika rauhallista.




> "Lähiöunelmaa" ja Manskua on turha verrata keskenään. Kun aikanaan ostin asuntoa, kiinnitin huomiota, kuinka paljon halvempia ja vähemmän haluttuja Mannerheimintielle avautuvat asunnot ovat takapihojen ja sivukatujen asuntoihin verrattuna. Hintatilastoista (toteutuneet kaupat) selvisi, että eroja oli jopa saman asunto-osakeyhtiön saman rappukäytävän sisällä.


Mitä sitten pitäisi verrata keskenään? Ideahan on juuri siinä, että tehdään ne kaupunkibulevardit, jotta ei tarvitse tehdä niitä lähiöitä. Silloin ne ovat toistensa vaihtoehtoja ja niitä nimen omaan pitää verrata.

Ihan varmasti on niin, että Manskulle antavan asunnon neliöhinta on edullisempi kuin saman korttelin toisella puolella olevan vastaavan asunnon. Mutta sen Manskulle antavan kämpän hinta on silti hirvittävän paljon kalliimpi kuin lähiön metsänäkymäkämpän. Ja ihan vinkki: ei ne kaupunkibulevardiasunnot kaikki anna sinne bulevardille. Tulee sinne korttelirakennetta bulevardin taaksekin, ihan niin kuin Manskulla.




> Enkä pidä lähiöitä mitenkään ikävinä asuinalueina, ainakaan niitä, joihin pääsee raskaalla raideliikenteellä. Kunhan sen raideliikenteen turvallisuus matkustajille vaan varmistettaisiin paremmin kuin nykyisin.


Hyvä ettet pidä. Ei moni muukaan pidä. Vain osa lähiöiden asukkaista asuu siellä siksi, että rahat eivät riitä parempaan. Osa asuu siellä siksi, että he viihtyvät ja ovat tyytyväisiä.

Nyt on kuitenkin niin, että kaikkien kannalta olisi parempi rakentaa jotakin muuta kuin lisää lähiötä, jotta ne, jotka mieluummin asuisivat kaupungissa, saisivat siihen mahdollisuuden. Edelleenkin ne lähiöt jäävät olemaan ja he, jotka sielä viihtyvät, saavat jatkaa asumista siellä niin kuin tähänkin asti.




> Kyllä muuten ainakin äsken näkyi Hurstin valinnan ja Roskapankin edustalla.


Heh. Ei Espoon keskuksessakaan tarvii kauan päivystää, että tulee eka hipsteri vastaan. Mutta ehkä nyt ymmärsit pointin kuitenkin. Tai jos et ymmärtänyt, niin antaa olla.




> Mikä nyt sitten on eläväistä ja mielenkiintoista. Kauppa on muuttanut muotoaan aivan samalla tavalla Helsingissä kuin kaikkialla muuallakin. Ja kun peräänkuulutat tosiasioita, älä sitten itsekään puhu "käsityksistä laajasta yhteisymmärryksestä". Puhuin asiasta omien vanhempieni kanssa, jotka ovat asuneet Helsingissä 1950-luvulta saakka. Ja molemmat ovat sitä mieltä, että Helsinki oli kaikkine monokulttuurineen, "ruuhkineen" ja saasteineen vähintään yhtä vivahteleva ja värähtelevä paikka 1970-1980-luvulla kuin nytkin.  Tarjonta vain oli erilaatuista ja -muotoista kuin nyt Pelätyt "1980-luvun mummonpotkijatkaan" eivät olleet mitään tämän päivän ryösteleviin etnojengeihin verrattuna. Ja faktaa näissä mielipiteissä oli yhtä paljon kuin sinun "laajassa yhteisymmärryksessäsi".


No, tämähän tuli sitten selväksi. Citybus ja Citybusin äiti ja isä ovat tätä mieltä, joten tietysti asia on sitten niin.

----------


## citybus

> No, tämähän tuli sitten selväksi. Citybus ja Citybusin äiti ja isä ovat tätä mieltä, joten tietysti asia on sitten niin.


Yhtä varmasti asia on niin, kun he ovat sitä mieltä, kuin silloin, kun nimimerkki hylje julistaa, että tässä ketjussa keskustelluista asioista on "laaja yhteisymmärrys".

Jos ei tuota viestistäni ymmärtänyt, niin kannattaa lukea se uudelleen.

----------


## hylje

> Helsingin empirekeskusta ja eteläiset alueet voitaisiin muuttaa samanlaisiksi sekametelisopiksi kuin lähiöt.


Empirekeskusta ja eteläiset alueet ovat valmiiksi aitoa sekametelisoppaa, ei niitä voi muuttaa sellaiseksi. Siellä on hyvin vähän vierekkäisiä taloja joiden julkisivu, arkkitehti, rakennusvuosi tai rakennuttaja olisi sama.

----------


## citybus

> Empirekeskusta ja eteläiset alueet ovat valmiiksi aitoa sekametelisoppaa, ei niitä voi muuttaa sellaiseksi. Siellä on hyvin vähän vierekkäisiä taloja joiden julkisivu, arkkitehti, rakennusvuosi tai rakennuttaja olisi sama.


Minä tarkoitin demografiaa, en sitä, miltä rakennukset näyttävät. Tuo, mitä sanoit, on itsestäänselvyys.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miksi?  Koska kaupunkibulevardien tärkein tarkoitus on liikenteen hidastaminen ja estäminen.


Autoliikenteen hidastaminen. On olemassa muutakin liikennettä (vinkki: tältä foorumilta löytyy jotain siitä muusta liikenteestä).

Joskin tämäkään ei ole yhtään niin itsestäänselvä asia kuin mitä monet luulevat. Autoliikenne moottoritieltä kaupunkiin on jo hidasta siellä, missä tie vaihtuu kaduksi. Se sisääntulo kaupunkiin ei nimittäin hidastu yhtään, vaan jonon pää vain siirtyy toiseen paikkaan. Syy siihen, miksi monet kuvittelevat sen hidastuvan, johtuu siitä, että katu on yleensä kaistan verran hitaampi, jolloin muutoin rinnakkain ajavat autot siirtyvät jonoon. Tosiasiassa kuintekin autoletka liikkuu tasan samaa vauhtia moottoritien päättyessä, ja vetää tasan saman verran autoja kuin aiemmin.

Tällaiset yksinkertaiset videot auttaa usein vähän hahmottamaan, miksi moottoritie ei kasvata tieliikenteen kapasiteettia kuin paikallisesti. Se ikään kuin kasvattaa pullon kokoa, mutta ei pullon kaulan kokoa.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPs7zPuypfQ

----------


## Melamies

> Autoliikenteen hidastaminen. On olemassa muutakin liikennettä (vinkki: tältä foorumilta löytyy jotain siitä muusta liikenteestä).
> 
> Joskin tämäkään ei ole yhtään niin itsestäänselvä asia kuin mitä monet luulevat. Autoliikenne moottoritieltä kaupunkiin on jo hidasta siellä, missä tie vaihtuu kaduksi. Se sisääntulo kaupunkiin ei nimittäin hidastu yhtään, vaan jonon pää vain siirtyy toiseen paikkaan. Syy siihen, miksi monet kuvittelevat sen hidastuvan, johtuu siitä, että katu on yleensä kaistan verran hitaampi, jolloin muutoin rinnakkain ajavat autot siirtyvät jonoon. Tosiasiassa kuintekin autoletka liikkuu tasan samaa vauhtia moottoritien päättyessä, ja vetää tasan saman verran autoja kuin aiemmin.
> 
> Tällaiset yksinkertaiset videot auttaa usein vähän hahmottamaan, miksi moottoritie ei kasvata tieliikenteen kapasiteettia kuin paikallisesti. Se ikään kuin kasvattaa pullon kokoa, mutta ei pullon kaulan kokoa.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPs7zPuypfQ


On olemassa muutakin liikennettä kuin keskustaan pyrkivää. Bulevardit siirtäisivät tulpan kehä ykkösen pohjoispuolelle, jolloin kehä ykköselle pyrkivä liikenne joutuisi ituhippien terassiunelmahötön uhriksi. Puhumattakaan esim Hakamäentiestä, joka on muuten sekin valtion tie.

Bulevardien paikalla ei nyt ole muuta kuin autoliikennettä, joten ei ole mahdollista vertailla esim terassilta toiselle kävellen siirtymiseen kuluvan ajan muuttumista.

----------


## j-lu

HS: KSV selvittää kävelykeskustan laajentamista
HS: Poliitikot suhtautuvat selvityksiin varovaisen myönteisesti
HS: Rautava haluaa koplata kävelykeskustan laajentamiseen keskustatunnelin

Yllättäviä juonenkäänteitä, ei ikinä olisi arvannut viime vuosien kehityksen ja nimitysten valossa. Vähän käy sääliksi Rautavaa (jota sinänsä arvostan). Juna meni ja mies heiluu asemalla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> On olemassa muutakin liikennettä kuin keskustaan pyrkivää.


Sehän se tässä juuri onkin juju. Jos haluaa kaupungin itäpuolelta länsipuolelle, voi aivan hyvin koukata toisaalta, koska se ei vaatisi miljardin euron tunnelia. Miksi keskustan pitää toimia ohitustienä, kun kehätiet vetävät? Ja jos ne eivät vedä tarpeeksi, tulee tarjota varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja poikittaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen. Aloitettakoon nyt vaikka jokerilinjoista (0, 1 ja 2).




> [...]ituhippien terassiunelmahötön[...]


Jaa, ei tästä nyt näköjään haluttukaan keskustella asiallisesti, niin antaapa sitten olla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:53 ----------




> Vähän käy sääliksi Rautavaa (jota sinänsä arvostan).


Juu, sama juttu. Ihan kokenut poliitikko ja usein hyvin ajan tasalla, mutta tässä lähti vähän liian kevein varustein ajamaan vaikeata asiaa. Saattaa kostautua, vaalitkin kohta.

----------


## Melamies

> Sehän se tässä juuri onkin juju. Jos haluaa kaupungin itäpuolelta länsipuolelle, voi aivan hyvin koukata toisaalta, koska se ei vaatisi miljardin euron tunnelia. Miksi keskustan pitää toimia ohitustienä, kun kehätiet vetävät? Ja jos ne eivät vedä tarpeeksi, tulee tarjota varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja poikittaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen. Aloitettakoon nyt vaikka jokerilinjoista (0, 1 ja 2).


En ehdottanutkaan keskustan kautta ajelua tunnelissa tai ilman, vaan pointtini olikin juuri tuon ehdottamasi koukkaamisen vaikeutuminen.





> Jaa, ei tästä nyt näköjään haluttukaan keskustella asiallisesti, niin antaapa sitten olla.


Miten vain. Kaupunkibulevardeja puoltavia asia-argumentteja ei terassielämän lisäksi olekaan. (Paisti lisää-asuntoja-hysteria, mutta asuntoja voidaan rakentaa lisää muutenkin.)





> Juu, sama juttu. Ihan kokenut poliitikko ja usein hyvin ajan tasalla, mutta tässä lähti vähän liian kevein varustein ajamaan vaikeata asiaa. Saattaa kostautua, vaalitkin kohta.


Niinpä, mutta kuitenkin jonkun on aina hyvä pitää asiaa esillä. (Jos halutaan melkein yksityisautoton keskusta ilman yksityisautoilun täyskieltoa.)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kaupunkibulevardeja puoltavia asia-argumentteja ei terassielämän lisäksi olekaan.


Kyllä on, mm. sujuva ja dominoiva joukkoliikenne on yksi puoltava.




> (Jos halutaan melkein yksityisautoton keskusta ilman yksityisautoilun täyskieltoa.)


Tarpeelliselle autoliikenteelle tullaan joka tapauksessa pitämään tarvittava tila. Kukaan ei ole vaatinut täysikieltoa, se on vain olkiukko.
Melkein, tai lähes täysin yksityisautoton keskusta saadaan jo nykyisillä tunneleilla, jos siihen vain riittää poliittista tahtoa.

----------


## j-lu

> Miten vain. Kaupunkibulevardeja puoltavia asia-argumentteja ei terassielämän lisäksi olekaan. (Paisti lisää-asuntoja-hysteria, mutta asuntoja voidaan rakentaa lisää muutenkin.)


Asuntopula ei vähättelemällä katoa. Ihminen tarvitsee asunnon, johon ankkuroi kullakin hetkellä elämänsä. Asunto voi olla vuokra- tai omistus-, tämän keskustelun kannalta oleellista on sijainti. Niin kauan kun ei haluta kasvattaa veroeurojen kylvämistä pitkin peltoja, ihmiset valuvat kaupunkeihin, myös Helsinkiin. Helsinki taas voi kasvaa pitkin peltoja, kuten viimeiset puolivuosisataa, tai sitten voidaan yrittää muuta. Mitataan sitten euroja tai hyvinvointia, niin tutkimuksen perusteella on melko selvää, että kannattaisi yrittää muuta. Kaupunkirakenteen tiivistäminen vähentää liikkumiseen käytettyä aikaa ja rahaa sekä yksilötasolla että yhteiskunnan näkökulmasta. Yksilön ei kaupungissa asuessaan tarvitse välttämättä omistaa autoa tai ainakaan käyttää sitä kovin taajaan, arkimatkat sujuvat ripeästi ja edullisesti joukkoliikenteellä tai kävellen. Julkinen sektori taas hyötyy tiiviimmästä kaupunkirakenteesta, koska mitä enemmän matkoista tehdään kävellen ja tai joukkoliikenteellä, sitä kevyemmällä infralla pärjätään. 

Matka voi olla tärkeämpi kuin päämäärä, mutta harvoin joka arkiaamuinen ja -iltapäiväinen työmatka, kauppamatka tms. 

Helsinkiä voisi tietysti tiivistää ilman bulevardejakin, mutta se tarkoittaisi vääjäämättä räystäskorkeuksien korottamista ja viheralueiden rakentamista. Edellinen on ongelmallista paitsi leveysasteen vuoksi, myös siksi, että nykyisillä säädöksillä (autopaikat, varjostus) talojen korkeus ei tarkoita että kerrosneliöitä olisi merkittävästi enemmän, ainoastaan, että talot olisivat korkeampia ja harvemmassa. Ts. paljon lisää kustannuksia aika vähin hyödyin.

Mutta ainaisen kitinän sijaan odottaisin konkreettisia ehdotuksia sen suhteen, että miten Helsingin pitäisi kasvaa. Bensalenkkari-persujen varjokaava - jo ajatuksena niin herkullinen, että kuola valuu!

----------


## hmikko

> Bensalenkkari-persujen varjokaava - jo ajatuksena niin herkullinen, että kuola valuu!


Mie en usko, että mainittu porukka hyväksyy seuraavaa premissiä:




> Niin kauan kun ei haluta kasvattaa veroeurojen kylvämistä pitkin peltoja, ihmiset valuvat kaupunkeihin, myös Helsinkiin.


Monet tuntuvat oikeasti ajattelevan, että kyseinen kylväminen on hyvästä ja myös taloudellisesti kannattavaa. Itselle ikävien taloudellisten tosiseikkojen edessä on tunnetusti kivempi pitää päätä pensaassa.

Tähän voisi taas toistaa, että jos Helsingin seudun painetta haluttaisiin merkittävästi purkaa, tarttis olla valtakunnan tasolla strategia Tampereen ja Turun kehittämisestä ja näiden kaupunkien päättäjät siinä mukana. Eip oo näkyny. Tampereella toki kohtuullinen meno omasta takaa.

----------


## Melamies

Perjantaina ilmestynyt SK kertoo, että SK on teettänyt selvityksen, jonka mukaan Helsingin uusi yleiskaava mahdollistaa lähes kaikkien suurempien metsäalueiden nakertamisen. (Ainakin tällä hetkellä juttu on netissä maksumuurin takana.)

----------


## Salomaa

Viheralueita rakennetaan pala kerrallaan ja Vihreätkin hyväksyivät keskuspuiston rakentamisen aloittamisen. Kuvio on aina sama: pieni pala kerrallaan, jotta vastustajat v oidaan leimata, sitten taas pieni pala jne. Näin viheralueeta häviävät kun asumisen virkistysarvolle ei halutakaan laskea taloudellista painostusta.

----------


## hylje

Puistojen säilyttäminen ja asuntopulan ratkaiseminen ovat keskenään ristiriitaiset tavoitteet. 

Minusta Helsingissä on pakko olla edullista asua, enkä voi mitenkään perustella miksi puistoja joiden lähialueet ovat itselleni liian kalliita pitäisi suojella.

Olen kuullut legendaa että olisi ehkä mahdollista yhtäaikaa säästää puistot että asua Helsingissä halvalla, mutta tälläisen taruolennon ilmestymistä ei pidä odotella. Asuntopula pitää ratkaista heti.

----------


## Melamies

> Puistojen säilyttäminen ja asuntopulan ratkaiseminen ovat keskenään ristiriitaiset tavoitteet. 
> 
> Minusta Helsingissä on pakko olla edullista asua, enkä voi mitenkään perustella miksi puistoja joiden lähialueet ovat itselleni liian kalliita pitäisi suojella.
> 
> Olen kuullut legendaa että olisi ehkä mahdollista yhtäaikaa säästää puistot että asua Helsingissä halvalla, mutta tälläisen taruolennon ilmestymistä ei pidä odotella. Asuntopula pitää ratkaista heti.


Fakta: Pakko tai ei, Helsingissä asuminen ei ole edullista.  Mielipiteeni: En usko, että edullinen asuminen Helsingissä toteutuu vaikka rakennettaisiin miljoona uutta asuntoa, jotkut tahot käärivät kuitenkin liiveihinsä rasvaiset rahat asunnoista.

http://www.hs.fi/talous/art-2000005046603.html 


Ennen puistojen rakentamista voitaisiin käyttää muut vaihtoehdot. KL:n mukaan Helsingissä on paljon asuntoja tyhjillään tai vajaakäytössä. Lisäksi Helsingin seudulla on miljoona neliötä tyhjää toimistotilaa, joista osan voi muuttaa asunnoiksi. Koska uuttaa toimistotilaa myös rakennetaan jatkuvasti ja trendi toimistotilojen tarpeelle (siis nimen omaan neliöille) on laskeva (etätyö, toimistotilojen tehostunut ja yhteiskäyttö etc), tämä potentiaali ei ihan heti lopu.

http://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/mi...hti_Uutiskirje

http://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/mi...ttina/za73ibUk

----------


## 339-DF

> KL:n mukaan Helsingissä on paljon asuntoja tyhjillään tai vajaakäytössä.


Tämä on ihan totta ja sinänsä nykytilanteessa kurja juttu. Mutta miten siihen voisi puuttua? Säätämällä laki, jonka mukaan kuolleen mummon kämppä on pakkovuokrattava sossun kautta kahden viikon sisällä kuolemasta? Tai laki, joka kieltää Valkeakosken-Ritvaa omistamasta city-yksiötä Töölössä oopperavierailuita varten? Tai laki, joka määrää, että kämppää ei saa pikku hiljaa kunnostaa, vaan remontin kuin remontin on valmistuttava viikossa?

Tyhjät asunnot tulevat sen verran kalliiksi omistajilleen, että niiden pitäminen tyhjänä ei ole vahinko. Se on tietoinen valinta, josta ollaan valmiita maksamaan. Eikä sitä oikein kieltääkään voi.

Tarinoita kerrotaan sellaisestakin, että asuntoja makuutettaisiin tyhjillään vaan siksi, että niiden arvo nousee koko ajan eli ei kannata vielä myydä, ja vuokralainen laskisi sitä arvoa tuhoamalla asunnon, joten sellaista ei haluta ottaa. Luulisin, että ovat vähän urbaanilegendoja kuitenkin.

----------


## j-lu

"Paljon asuntoja tyhjillään tai vajaakäytössä" on ihan samanlainen ankka kuin Ylen parin viikon takainen juttu, että merkittävässä osassa helsinkiläisistä asunnoista ei ole suihkutiloja, lämmintä vettä tms. Ajastaan jäljessä olevasta tietokannasta "löydetty" uutinen, jolla ei ole mitään yhteyttä todellisuuteen.

----------


## samulih

> "Paljon asuntoja tyhjillään tai vajaakäytössä" on ihan samanlainen ankka kuin Ylen parin viikon takainen juttu, että merkittävässä osassa helsinkiläisistä asunnoista ei ole suihkutiloja, lämmintä vettä tms. Ajastaan jäljessä olevasta tietokannasta "löydetty" uutinen, jolla ei ole mitään yhteyttä todellisuuteen.


Tällä hetkellä meidänkin perheessä kaksi asuntoa tyhjillään, odottavat kun mietitään mitä niille tehdään, on siinä kuitenkin selvittämistä kuolinpesien ja muiden asioiden kanssa. Ja kun ei ole tarvetta ei ole pitänyt kiirettä.

En usko että grynderitkään haluaisi joka metsään rakentaa, onhan Arabianranta hullu mudan päällä kelluva lautta hyvä esimerkki, ranta se on joka myy.

----------


## sub

Jos tarkastelee Helsingin muuttajaprofiilia, niin rajojen yli vyöryvän porukan majoittaminen maan kalleimmille neliökilometreille yhteiskunnan piikkiin ei ehkä ole a) kansantaloudellisesti järkevää b) Helsingin asuntopulaa helpottava asia.

----------


## 339-DF

> "Paljon asuntoja tyhjillään tai vajaakäytössä" on ihan samanlainen ankka kuin Ylen parin viikon takainen juttu, että merkittävässä osassa helsinkiläisistä asunnoista ei ole suihkutiloja, lämmintä vettä tms. Ajastaan jäljessä olevasta tietokannasta "löydetty" uutinen, jolla ei ole mitään yhteyttä todellisuuteen.


Kyllä niitä on ihan oikeasti sillä tavalla tyhjillään, että niissä ei asuta vakituisesti. Asukas on laitoshoidossa tai asuu pääasiassa toisella paikkakunnalla. Tarkempaa olisi ehkä puhua jonkinlaisesta vajaakäytöstä.




> Jos tarkastelee Helsingin muuttajaprofiilia, niin rajojen yli vyöryvän porukan majoittaminen maan kalleimmille neliökilometreille yhteiskunnan piikkiin ei ehkä ole a) kansantaloudellisesti järkevää b) Helsingin asuntopulaa helpottava asia.


Tästä ei oikeastaan tarvitse tehdä edes maahanmuuttokysymystä, vaan yhtä lailla tuo ongelma koskee sellaisia suomalaisiakin, joilla ei käytännössä ole työllistymisen tai opiskelun edellytyksiä Helsingin seudulla. Perustuslaki takaa tietysti vapauden valita asuinpaikkansa, mutta jos esimerkiksi tukijärjestelmää muutettaisiin sillä tavalla, että yhteiskunta tukee asumista vain suurimpien kaupunkien ulkopuolella, niin se vapauttaisi jo hurjan määrän asuntoja työssäkävyille ja opiskeleville helsinkiläisille. Samalla se olisi mainio piristysruiske taantuville pikkukaupungeille ja maaseudulle, missä kerrostaloja seisoo tyhjillään. Asuinpaikkansa saisi edelleen valita perustuslain hengen ja kirjaimen mukaan vapasti, mutta jos tahtoo, että yhteiskunta kustantaa sen asumisen, silloin yhteiskunta myös osoittaa asuinpaikan.

Käytännössä Helsinki toimii toisin. Kaupunginhallitus päätti tänään nimenomaisesti järjestää asunnot kymmenille vasta oleskeluluvan saaneille perheille, jotka muuten olisi sijoitettu muualle Suomeen: http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9407088

----------


## hylje

> Fakta: Pakko tai ei, Helsingissä asuminen ei ole edullista.  Mielipiteeni: En usko, että edullinen asuminen Helsingissä toteutuu vaikka rakennettaisiin miljoona uutta asuntoa, jotkut tahot käärivät kuitenkin liiveihinsä rasvaiset rahat asunnoista.


Kyllä se toteutuu, kun tehdään sen näköistä politiikkaa. Trimmataan puistoja pienemmiksi, tingitään väljyysvaatimuksista ja muista tilaa tuhlaavista normeista, tiivistetään liikenneväyliä busseiksi ja ratikoiksi. Ei mitään rakettitiedettä, vaan ihan suoraviivaisia arvovalintoja raivata ylipäätään tilaa taloille ja tunkea suurempia määriä taloa samaan tilaan ja tehdä koko hoito tarpeen mukaan edullisilla ja yksinkertaisilla ratkaisuilla.

Kallista laatuakin voi edelleen tehdä niille jotka nyt välttämättä haluavat maksaa asunnostaan paljon. Ei se väärin ole eikä poissulkevaa edullisen asumisen kanssa.

Talojen tulee jatkossakin olla kannattavaa liiketoimintaa. Se ei tarkoita sitä että hyödykkeen pitää olla kallis, vaan että grynderillä on hyvät katteet. Halpahallin kauppias tienaa hilloa, koska monesta halvasta saa saman katteen kuin muutamasta kalliista.

----------


## Melamies

> Kyllä se toteutuu, kun tehdään sen näköistä politiikkaa. Trimmataan puistoja pienemmiksi, tingitään väljyysvaatimuksista ja muista tilaa tuhlaavista normeista, tiivistetään liikenneväyliä busseiksi ja ratikoiksi. Ei mitään rakettitiedettä, vaan ihan suoraviivaisia arvovalintoja raivata ylipäätään tilaa taloille ja tunkea suurempia määriä taloa samaan tilaan ja tehdä koko hoito tarpeen mukaan edullisilla ja yksinkertaisilla ratkaisuilla.
> 
> Kallista laatuakin voi edelleen tehdä niille jotka nyt välttämättä haluavat maksaa asunnostaan paljon. Ei se väärin ole eikä poissulkevaa edullisen asumisen kanssa.
> 
> Talojen tulee jatkossakin olla kannattavaa liiketoimintaa. Se ei tarkoita sitä että hyödykkeen pitää olla kallis, vaan että grynderillä on hyvät katteet. Halpahallin kauppias tienaa hilloa, koska monesta halvasta saa saman katteen kuin muutamasta kalliista.


Mainitsitkin jo nuo komponentit, jotka muodostavat pessimistisen näkemykseni rungon; politiikka, grynderit ja hillo.  Rakenteellinen korruptio ei ole kuollut, vaan elää ja voi hyvin.  Rakennusalalla on pitkät perinteet myös omien virheiden peittelyssä ja touhu jatkuu yhä vain. Siksi esim hometaloista ei päästä eroon.

----------


## j-lu

> Kyllä niitä on ihan oikeasti sillä tavalla tyhjillään, että niissä ei asuta vakituisesti. Asukas on laitoshoidossa tai asuu pääasiassa toisella paikkakunnalla. Tarkempaa olisi ehkä puhua jonkinlaisesta vajaakäytöstä.


Mutta ei likimainkaan kahdeksaa prosenttia asuntokannasta, mitä tuossa Kauppalehden jutussakin lässytettiin. Ei edes niin paljoa, että sitä kannattaisi mainita tässä yhteydessä, Helsingin asuntopulasta keskusteltaessa. 

Se että asunnossa ei ole ketään kirjoilla, ei välttämättä tarkoita, etteikö asunnolla olisi "vakituista", säännöllistä tms. käyttöä, tai että käyttö olisi edes "vajaata". Noita oikeasti vailla käyttöä olevia asuntoja on jtn 1-2 prossan väliin. Tämä on melko suuren isännöintiputiikin omistajan oluttuopin ääressä louko-metodilla heittämä arvaus, mutta luotan siihen enemmän kuin tilastoista revittyihin arvauksiin. Ja tuossa on siis laitoshoidossa olevien mummojen kämpät, selvittämättömien kuolinpesien tyhjät asunnot jne.

Omassa rapussa on muuten yhden ulkomailla leipänsä tienaavan urheilijan kämppä. Ymmärtääkseni se on velipoika, joka kauden aikana asuntoa käyttää. Viikottain näkyy. Sanoisin käyttöä vakituiseksi, vaikka tuskin asunnossa ketään on kirjoilla. Ja olishan se surkeeta, ettei urheilijanuorukaisella olis kotia Suomessa ollenkaan, vaan asuisi kesälomansa hotellissa tai joutuisi vuokraamaan asunnon. Että siitä vaan normittamaan oikeanlaista asumista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Viheralueita rakennetaan pala kerrallaan ja Vihreätkin hyväksyivät keskuspuiston rakentamisen aloittamisen.


Tuo on kyllä täyttä soopaa. Jos keskuspuistoon tulee kaksi puolikasta korttelia, lähinnä sille alueelle, missä nykyänä on nk. liikennevihreätä, niin se ei todellakaan ole mitään "keskuspuiston rakentamista". Keskuspuiston laitaan, suunnilleen samalle tasolle, jossa on mm. Pirkkolan liikuntapuiston parkkipaikka keskellä keskuspuistoa, tulee pari taloa väylän varrelle, jotta kaupunki ei katkea. Sitä tulevaa kompromissia on tiettävästi jaksettu vääntää aika huolella rautalangasta, mutta edelleenkin kieltäydytään uskomasta, että uusi yleiskaava pikemminkin takaa keskuspuiston kehittämisen viheralueena, suojassa liikenneväylien haittavaikutuksilta - ei suinkaan sen nakertamista.

On kiistaton tosiasia, että Helsinki kasvaa ja asuntoja tullaan tarvitsemaan, oli niitä tyhjiä asuntoja tai ei. Ei Suomi ole mikään totalitaarinen valtio, jossa naapuri ilmiantaa tyhjän asunnon, joka sitten käydään uniformuissa tyhjentämässä roviolle. Sitä paitsi niistä kaikista mahdollisista enemmän tai vähemmän tyhjistä asunnoista ei kuitenkaan riittäisi neljännesmiljoonalle uudelle asukkaalle. Joskus on pakko uhrata naapurista se pieni metsikkö kasvavan kaupungin tieltä, tai sitten vaikka liikennevihreätä, jota yleiskaavassa nyt toivotaan. Muuten ei kaupunki kasvaisi, ja se kostautuisi mm. HSL-alueen ja koko maakunnan haja-asutuksella, asuntokeinottelulla ja erilaisilla sosiaalisilla ongelmilla, sillä jostainhan niiden kaupunkiin saapuvien on pakko päästä asumaan. Toki ne, joille se jo vuosikymmeniä jatkunut kehityskulku ei kelpaa, voivat halutessaa muuttaa sinne kehyskuntiin nauttimaan luonnon rauhasta ja moottoriteistä.

----------


## hmikko

> Perustuslaki takaa tietysti vapauden valita asuinpaikkansa, mutta jos esimerkiksi tukijärjestelmää muutettaisiin sillä tavalla, että yhteiskunta tukee asumista vain suurimpien kaupunkien ulkopuolella, niin se vapauttaisi jo hurjan määrän asuntoja työssäkävyille ja opiskeleville helsinkiläisille. Samalla se olisi mainio piristysruiske taantuville pikkukaupungeille ja maaseudulle, missä kerrostaloja seisoo tyhjillään. Asuinpaikkansa saisi edelleen valita perustuslain hengen ja kirjaimen mukaan vapasti, mutta jos tahtoo, että yhteiskunta kustantaa sen asumisen, silloin yhteiskunta myös osoittaa asuinpaikan.


Asiassa on sitten semmoinen puoli, että ihminen on sosiaalinen eläin. Jos työtön tai suorastaan syrjäytynyt erotetaan pakolla jäljellä olevista sosiaalisista yhteyksistään ja harrastuksistaan ja pakkosijoitetaan Kaskisiin, niin se ei välttämättä edistä uudelleen työllistymistä tai kansantaloutta sekään.

Tyhjistä asunnoista sen verran, että tuo lehtitiedon 8 prosenttia näennäistyhjiä ei sinänsä vaikuta liian suurelta luvulta. Jo normaalista asuntokaupasta/vaihtuvuudesta tulee ilmeisesti useampi prosentti, kun kämpät ovat useimmiten jokusen ajan tyhjänä ennen uusia asukkaita. Päälle remontit, laitoshoidot, työsuhdeasunnot, kuolinpesät ja muut jo todetut. Ite olen usein tässä kohtaa todennut, että koko maassa todella iso asia alkaa olla se, että suuret ikäluokat asuvat isoissa perheasunnoissa ja omakotitaloissa lasten lähdettyä pariskuntina ja osin yksi leskenä. Siinä on neliö poikineen vajaakäytössä. Tähän vois laittaa verotuksella keppiä ja porkkanaa, mutta pienemmillä paikkakunnilla poliitikot saavat kyllä eläkeläiset silmilleen jos menevät esittämään.

----------


## j-lu

> Ite olen usein tässä kohtaa todennut, että koko maassa todella iso asia alkaa olla se, että suuret ikäluokat asuvat isoissa perheasunnoissa ja omakotitaloissa lasten lähdettyä pariskuntina ja osin yksi leskenä. Siinä on neliö poikineen vajaakäytössä. Tähän vois laittaa verotuksella keppiä ja porkkanaa, mutta pienemmillä paikkakunnilla poliitikot saavat kyllä eläkeläiset silmilleen jos menevät esittämään.


HElsinki eteläisessä on tälläkin hetkellä myynnissä enemmän yli 500k kohteita kuin alle. Neliöissä 50/50 raja taitaa kulkea jossain 80:n paikkeilla. Eli ts. jos tarvitsee kolmion tai isomman tai on laittaa yli puoli miljoonaa rahaa asuntoon, voi valita asuinkadun.

Se että mummot asuvat isoissa asunnoissa, ei siis ole kummoinen ongelma. Tarjontaa on mummoista huolimatta. Ongelma on se, ettei kantakaupungissa ole riittävästi yksiöitä, kaksioita tai pieniä kolmioita, asuntoja, jotka ovat kahden keskituloisen ihmisen hankittavissa pankkilainalla ilman perintöä tai lottovoittoa.

Keskipinta-alanormia perustellaan lapsiperheiden tukemisella, mutta tosiasiassa kyse on hyvätuloisten tukemisesta. Kahdella keskituloisella ihmisellä ei ole mahdollisuutta/järkeä ottaa puolta miljoonaa lainaa asuntoa varten. Asumismenot olisivat nykyisellä korkotasollakin hoitovastikkeineen liki 3K/kk.

Isoja asuntoja olisi tietysti helppo jakaa, koska varsinkin vanhemmissa taloissa on käytännössä aina ns. piian sisäänkäynti. Mutta nykyisen as.oy -lain mukaan tarvitaan yhtiöjärjestyksen muutos, eli yhtiökokouksen yksimielinen päätös. Eli käytännössä ei onnistu. Aina löytyy joku vastahankainen, joka ei ole edes lahjottavissa. Kiinteistö oy:ssä riittää kahden kolmasosan enemmistö. Onnistuu kokemusteni mukaan aina. Jos ei muuten, niin maksamalla pihalle pyöräkatoksen tms.

----------


## hmikko

> HElsinki eteläisessä on tälläkin hetkellä myynnissä enemmän yli 500k kohteita kuin alle. Neliöissä 50/50 raja taitaa kulkea jossain 80:n paikkeilla. Eli ts. jos tarvitsee kolmion tai isomman tai on laittaa yli puoli miljoonaa rahaa asuntoon, voi valita asuinkadun.
> 
> Se että mummot asuvat isoissa asunnoissa, ei siis ole kummoinen ongelma. Tarjontaa on mummoista huolimatta.


Helsinki eteläinen on juuri se paikka, jota ongelma koskee varmaan vähiten. Asutuksella on sen verran ikää, että asukkaat ovat vaihtuneet moneen kertaan ja ikäjakaumaa on, ja asunnot ovat myös sen verran arvokkaita, että on kannustimet pistää tyhjä kämppä myyntiin. Tarkoitin ongelmalla 60-70 -luvuilla nopeasti rakennettuja alueita, joissa alun perin oli lähes yksinomaan lapsiperheitä ja nyt on seitsemänkymppisiä. Verotus ei välttämättä kannusta myymään, eikä esim. vanhasta omakotitalosta saatava hinta.

Lapsuuskotini on 70-luvun lähiössä pussikadulla, jonka varrella on 14 omakotitaloa. Sukupolvenvaihdos on tapahtunut neljässä, lopuissa kymmenessä on 70-kymppinen pari tai kolmessa tapauksessa leski. Koko suurehko omakotitaloalue samaa. Kokoojakadun toisella puolella rakennetaan uusia omakotitaloja lapsiperheille ja kunta levittää sitä varten uutta infrastruktuuria pöpelikköön. Tämä ei kylläkään Helsingissä, mutta kasvukeskuksessa kuitenkin.

Ajaudun tässä näemmä aiheesta, anteeksi vaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> ......niin se ei todellakaan ole mitään "keskuspuiston rakentamista". Keskuspuiston laitaan, suunnilleen samalle tasolle, jossa on mm. Pirkkolan liikuntapuiston parkkipaikka keskellä keskuspuistoa, tulee pari taloa väylän varrelle, jotta kaupunki ei katkea. ......


Minun kirjoitus voi olla joskus soopaa. Mitäköhän on samassa suhteessa sanonta "pari taloa". Kyse on umpikortteleista ,joita tehdään useampi. Tätä on perustelu mm. raitiovaunujen käyttäjämäärien tarpeella, joita saadaan aikaan tällä massiivisella rakentamisella. Minä haluan nähdä kauas ja sanon että eihän Hämeenlinnanväylän keskuspuiston puoleisen osan rakentamisen nyt puhuttuihin taloihin jää. Virkamiehet ovat vuosiakausia luvanneet että Keskupuistoon ei rakenneta. tässä tulee siten ilmi se , että voidaan luvata, mutta lupausta ei pidetä. En puhu itse "parista talosta " Keskuspuistoon vaan parempi olisi puhua Keskuspuiston rakentamisen jatkamisesta. Siinä oli Vihreillä keskeinen rooli. Jos selkeästi toisin todistaa, niin olen valmis myöntämään että puhuin soopaa. Mutta en toistaiseksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minun kirjoitus voi olla joskus soopaa. Mitäköhän on samassa suhteessa sanonta "pari taloa". Kyse on umpikortteleista ,joita tehdään useampi.


Jos tarkoitat Hämeenlinnanväylää Pirkkolan kohdalla, niin siitä ei ole sanottu muuta kuin että sen varrelle suunnitellaan umpikortteleita, ja että "pikseli" ulottuu hieman keskuspuiston puolelle. Siinä kohtaa on laaja alue muuta kuin puistoa tai metsää, ja vähän pitemmällä metsässä liikuntahalli ja asfalttinen parkkipaikka (jolla sattuu lisäksi olemaan laajennusvaraus!). Umpikortteli on toivottavaa, mutta osayleiskaavassa ja tarkemmissa kaavoissa täsmentyy se, mitä paikalle tulee, nyt sitä ei ole vielä päätetty. Siinä kohtaa voidaan asiasta päättäessä hyvinkin rajoittaa korttelin kokoa, ja näin olen kuullut myös Vihreitä edustavien ihmisten toteavan (Lue esimerkiksi, mitä Otso Kivekäs kirjoittaa). Virkamiehet eivät voi luvata mitään sellaista, mistä ei ole vielä tehty päätöksiäkään. Syyttelysi - etenkin kun se kohdistuu yhteen puolueeseen - on keksittyä ja tarpeetonta.

Ja todettakoon vielä, että en kuulu Vihreisiin ja olen muutenkin aina äänestänyt toista puoluetta, lukuunottamatta viime presidentinvaaleja, jossa totesin Pekka Haaviston olevan Sauli Niinistöä sopivampi presidentti.

----------


## j-lu

Liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö Reetta Putkonen Hesarissa autoliikenteen ruuhkista ja ruuhkien vähentämisestä.




> Että ei tehdä sellaista kaupunkia, jossa kaikkien on pakko liikkua autolla, vaan että se on vaihtoehto. Ja että heillä, joiden liikkumistarve edellyttää autoa, olisi tilaa sillä liikkua.
> 
> Kaupunkiympäristöä pitää suunnitella myös niin, että palveluja löytää kävellen  jotta ei välttämättä tarvitsisi mennä esimerkiksi kauppaan autolla.


Ajat ovat totisesti muuttuneet. Kivihaan tunnelin valmistumisesta Hakamäentiellä on alta kymmenen vuotta, oliko 2009? Vuonna 2017 _liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö_ tarjoaa eritasoliittymien ja väylien lisäkapasiteetin sijaan ratkaisuksi (tiiviimpää) kaupunkia.

No tokihan heikkoja suunnitelmia on vielä toteutuksessa, Keskipasilan motari esimerkiksi, mutta kohti parempaa maailmaa silti.

----------


## citybus

> Liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö Reetta Putkonen Hesarissa autoliikenteen ruuhkista ja ruuhkien vähentämisestä.
> 
> 
> 
> Ajat ovat totisesti muuttuneet. Kivihaan tunnelin valmistumisesta Hakamäentiellä on alta kymmenen vuotta, oliko 2009? Vuonna 2017 _liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö_ tarjoaa eritasoliittymien ja väylien lisäkapasiteetin sijaan ratkaisuksi (tiiviimpää) kaupunkia.
> 
> No tokihan heikkoja suunnitelmia on vielä toteutuksessa, Keskipasilan motari esimerkiksi, mutta kohti parempaa maailmaa silti.


Totta, heikkoja suunnitelmia on paljon toteutuksessa. Esimerkiksi Caloniuksenkadun pyöräkaistat sun muut pyöräilyverkostot.

Ruskeasuolla pitäisi kaivaa vuosikymmeniä suunniteltu tunneli Vihdintieltä Turunväylälle ja lisäksi täydentää tätä Pasilanväylää myös Mäkelänkadun alittavalla tunnelilla. Sitten oltaisiin jo nykyaikaisella tasolla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ruskeasuolla pitäisi kaivaa vuosikymmeniä suunniteltu tunneli Vihdintieltä Turunväylälle ja lisäksi täydentää tätä Pasilanväylää myös Mäkelänkadun alittavalla tunnelilla. Sitten oltaisiin jo nykyaikaisella tasolla.


Se tulisi vain lisäämään liikennettä niin näillä väylillä kuin Hakamäentiellä ja Koskelantielläkin. Siitä ei olisi iloa yhtään kenellekään. Näiden väylien välinen autoliikenne tulisi ohjata kehäteille ja tarjota vaihtoehtona poikittaista joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## citybus

> Se tulisi vain lisäämään liikennettä niin näillä väylillä kuin Hakamäentiellä ja Koskelantielläkin. Siitä ei olisi iloa yhtään kenellekään. Näiden väylien välinen autoliikenne tulisi ohjata kehäteille ja tarjota vaihtoehtona poikittaista joukkoliikennettä.


Siitä olisi paljonkin iloa. Ei ole mitään järkeä siirtää liikennettä kiertämään kilometritolkulla kehätien kautta mikäli on esimerkiksi matkalla Leppävaarasta Pasilaan. Poikittainen joukkoliikenne ei koskaan voi toimia Pasilanväylän tasolla nin tehokkaasti, että se korvaisi autoliikenteen alueella.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Siitä olisi paljonkin iloa. Ei ole mitään järkeä siirtää liikennettä kiertämään kilometritolkulla kehätien kautta mikäli on esimerkiksi matkalla Leppävaarasta Pasilaan.


Mun nähdäkseni ei ole mitään suurta hyötyä helpottaa Leppävaaran ja Pasilan välistä autoliikennettä, koska sen välin taittaa junalla yhdessä hujauksessa. Autoliikenne pitäisi sillä välillä ohjata kulkemaan esimerkiksi Kehä I:ltä Tuusulanväylälle, Mäkelänkadulle jne, eli reilusti kiertämään, muuten se on joukkoliikenteestä pois kaikki.

----------


## petteri

> Mun nähdäkseni ei ole mitään suurta hyötyä helpottaa Leppävaaran ja Pasilan välistä autoliikennettä, koska sen välin taittaa junalla yhdessä hujauksessa. Autoliikenne pitäisi sillä välillä ohjata kulkemaan esimerkiksi Kehä I:ltä Tuusulanväylälle, Mäkelänkadulle jne, eli reilusti kiertämään, muuten se on joukkoliikenteestä pois kaikki.


Hieno filosofia. Tätähän voisi kehittää edelleen. Otetaan esimerkiksi Tampereen ja Helsingin väli. Nykyään autoilijoilla on liian suora tie joka haittaa joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä, mutta sulkemalla moottoritie ja pakottamalla kaikki autoilijat kulkemaan Helsingistä Tampereelle esimerkiksi Alastaron tai Jaalan kautta joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky suorastaan räjähtää. 

Toisaalta myös lentoliikenne on myös pirullinen keksintö ja Helsingin ja Rovaniemen välillä kulkee ihan liian suora reitti, kun junakin olemassa. Kaukojunaliikenteen houkuttelevuus voidaan kuitenkin nostaa uusiin ulottuvuuksiin kun määrätään, että jatkossa Helsingistä Rovaniemelle ei saa lentää suoraan vaan kaikkien lentojen pitää kiertää joko Fär-saarien tai vaihtoehtoisesti Vologdan kautta. 

Löytyisiköhän vielä lisää hienoja ideoita kehittää henkilöautoliikenteen sujumattomuutta? Voitaisiinko pakottaa autoilijoille reitti Eirasta Hermanniin Keilaniemen läpi? Entä jos jatkossa pitäisi mennä Itäkeskuksesta Laajasaloon Kivikon kautta? Liikennesuunnittelu on mahdollisuuksia täynnä.

----------


## j-lu

Autotunneleissahan on vähän se ongelma, että ne eivät Helsingissä kannata oikeastaan missään siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä, että maan arvo ja liikennemäärät eivät kohtaa. Eli maa ei ole tarpeeksi arvokasta, että vähäiset autot kannattaisi laittaa tunneliin. Ruskeasuo on tästä hyvä esimerkki, kun tonni rakennusoikeusneliöstä on tavoitteena aika paljon, mutta myyntihintana ihan liian vähän, että se perustelisi tunneli-investoinnin.

Autotunnelit voidaan saada vähemmän kannattamattomiksi lähinnä niin, että lasketaan autoliikenteelle vahva negatiivinen ulkoisvaikutus. Se voi perusteltuakin joillain väylillä, mutta toisaalta autoilun negatiivisista ulkoisvaikutuksista pääsee helpommin rajoittamalla autoilua kuin rakentamalla tunneleita.

Kyllä se kuulkaa nyt niin, että ksv:ssä on opittu käyttämään taskulaskinta ja autoilijalla ei ole siinä pelissä enää mitään mahdollisuuksia, ei varsinkaan, kun poliittinen ilmapiiri on muuttumassa enenevissä määrin kohti vihreätä. Kokoomuksen pormestariehdokaskin juttelee pysäköintinormia vastaan ja joukkoliikenteen/kävelyn puolesta. Autoilijalle jää keskusta ja persut ja ne puolueet ovat Helsingissä yhtä tyhjän kanssa.

----------


## Salomaa

Väylien lisärakentaminen yksityisautoille pitää lopettaa. Pitää panna merkille, että nuoremmassa sukupolvessa on syntynyt täysin uusi ajattelutapa: " mikä tarve Helsingissä omistaa yksityisauota - ei mikään".

tässä yksi uusi syy, miksi henkilöautoliikenne tulee vähentymään Helsingissä. Jos Sinnemäesta tulee pormestari niin yksityisautoilun rajoittaminen saa lisää vauhtia.

----------


## Melamies

> Autoilijalle jää keskusta ja persut ja ne puolueet ovat Helsingissä yhtä tyhjän kanssa.


Siis Kepu ja PS ovat ainoat autoilumyönteiset puolueet?

----------


## j-lu

^ Suuremmista. Esim. Kokoomuksessa on tietysti automyönteisyyttä, mutta kärkinimistä yllättävän moni on joko vihertävä ja/tai sitten ns. markkinauskovainen ja tiedostaa, että autoilu on kaupungissa alihinnoiteltua. Vartiainen, Vapaavuori, Rissanen, Parpala jne. On siellä toki vastapainoksi Pastersteiniä ja muita vanhan koulun autom_miehiä, mutta olivat jo viime valtuustokaudella puolueessaan sen verran alakynnessä, että kokoomus saattoi yleiskaavassa käydä kauppaa kaupunkibulevardeista. En meinaa vieläkään uskoa. 

Helsingin ulkopuolellahan kokoomus on ihan autopuolue.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Otetaan esimerkiksi Tampereen ja Helsingin väli. Nykyään autoilijoilla on liian suora tie joka haittaa joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä, mutta sulkemalla moottoritie ja pakottamalla kaikki autoilijat kulkemaan Helsingistä Tampereelle esimerkiksi Alastaron tai Jaalan kautta joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky suorastaan räjähtää.


Ei sitä nyt ihan väkisinkin tarvitse tehdä, vaan riittää, että ei kasvateta liikenneväyliä entisestään, koska kapasiteetin kasvaessa liikennemäärätkin vain kasvavat. Jos kaikki haluavat kulkea omalla autollaan Tampereen ja Helsingin väliä, niin jossain vaiheessa tulee se tilanne, ettei kaupungit ime enempää sitä liikennettä, eikä moottoritienkään kaistamäärä välttämättä riitä. Tällöin joukkoliikenne nopeutuu suhteessa autoiluun.

Näin siis, jos on ihan pakko verrata Helsinki-Tampere -moottoritieyhteyttä Hakamäentien yhteyteen tai vaikkapa Helsingin keskustan alittavaan tunneliin ja näiden tuomiin ongelmiin. Kaiken lisäksi on selvää, että kaikkiin väylähankkeisiin ei voi löytyä loputtomasti rahaa. Silloin on pakko priorisoida ja suosia joukkoliikennettä. Tämän on kaikkien etu.

----------


## hylje

Ylipäätänsä rationaalista on kasvattaa liikenteen palvelua siten kuin se on taloudellisinta ja jossa se palvelee eniten ihmisiä. Prioriteettijärjestys on suunnilleen jalankulku > pyöräily ja joukkoliikenne > autot.

Autoilun eduksi suurimmassa osassa Suomea on aika niukasti kysyntää jalankululle ja joukkoliikenteelle. Mutta siellä missä jalankululle on määrättömästi kysyntää ei kannata jarrutella. Koko katu vaan kävelijöille jos kävelijöitä on. Myös ruuhkaisia tieyhteyksiä kannattaa kehittää joukkoliikenne edellä, jos joukkoliikenteen saa vain toimimaan. Teitä joilla ei joukkoliikenteelle ole käyttäjiä on riittämiin.

----------


## Salomaa

Helsinki on siinä määrin yksityisautoilumyönteine kaupunki että edes Kaivokatua tai Pohjois-esplanadia ei saada kävelyalueeksi. Asiasta on puhuttu yli 20 vuotta. Savikiekkona ammuttiin alas myös osa Mannerheimintietä kävelykaduksi Ruotsalaisen teatterin ja Stockmanin kohdalla.

----------


## hmikko

> Helsinki on siinä määrin yksityisautoilumyönteine kaupunki että edes Kaivokatua tai Pohjois-esplanadia ei saada kävelyalueeksi. Asiasta on puhuttu yli 20 vuotta. Savikiekkona ammuttiin alas myös osa Mannerheimintietä kävelykaduksi Ruotsalaisen teatterin ja Stockmanin kohdalla.


Kapunkisuunnittelulautakunnan listalla on juurikin tällä viikolla kävelykeskustan periaatesuunnitelma. Siinä esitetään yksityisautoilu-yhteyden katkaisemista Kaivokadulta ja kaistojen ottamista kokonaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Sinnehän on tulossa Laajasalon ratikan päätepysäkki, joka vie tilaa. Espalta esitetään autokaistojen vähentämistä yhteen per suunta, pysäköinnin poistamista ja jalkakäytävien leventämistä. Myös Mannerheimintielle esitetään muutoksia.

Mie kylläkin luulen, että päätös noista periaatteista jätetään pöydälle ja uudelle ja uuden malliselle lautakunnalle.

Joka tapauksessa, Helsinkihän on kyllä edennyt koko ajan kohti alun perin 80-luvulla esitetyn jalankulkukeskustan toteuttamista. Etanan askelin, mutta kuitenkin koko ajan eteenpäin. Esim. vähän heikonlaisesti kävelykatuna toiminutta Iso Robaa ei ole otettu takaisin autoliikenteelle, mitä semmoistakin on maailman kaupungeissa tapahtunut vastaavissa tapauksissa. Tällä hetkellä kävelykatua tai -painotteista on kansainvälisestikin verraten kohtuullinen määrä. Vikaa on vaan laadussa. Keskuskatu on jotenkin tyyppillinen: toteutukseen on panostettu viimeisen päälle, mutta vaikutelma on kolkonpuoleinen ja sijainti katuosalla, joka ei ole liiketilojen puolesta kovin kätevä kävelyostoskatua (isojen tavaratalojen seiniä eikä pikkuliiketiloja).

----------


## Salomaa

Ei taida kelvata Kokoomuksen Henkilöauto-osastolle. suunnitelma on hyvä, mutta etsivät siitä jonkun verukkeen , yhtä väkisin tehdyn kuin pin-koodin naputtaminen raitiovaunussa.

Helsingissä on kävelykadun pätkiä siellä täällä, mutta ne eivät muodosta yhtenäistä kävelykeskustaa, jollainen euroopan eri sivistyskaupungeissa on ollut vuosikymmenien ajan. Jos uuden valtuuston kaksi sirpalepuolueen edustajaa olisivat joukkoliikennemyönteisiä, niin yhdessä Vihreiden, SDP:n ja Vasemmistoliiton kanssa muodostuisi enemmistö.

En itse ole kuullut että kävelykatu palautettaisiin takaisn autoille , siitä kannattaa kertoa lisää, onko tuo kovinkaan yleistä. Kävelykadun suunnitteluvaiheessa ensimmäinä vastustavat kauppiaat väittäen myynnin laskevan. Myöhemmin puolustavat kävelykatuja, koska yleinen viihtyisyyden tuoma asiakkaiden lisääntyminen lisää liikevaihtoa 25-30 %.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:55 ----------

(Lukaisin pikaisesti läpi kävelykeskustan periaatesuunnitelma. Siinä on oikeaoppisesti havaittu, mikä on toimivan kaupungin keskustan ajatus - viihtyisä kaupunkilaisten olohuone. On merkillistä, jos yhden puolueen henkilöauto-osasto pystyy kaatamaan tai vesittämään hankkeen)

----------


## hmikko

> En itse ole kuullut että kävelykatu palautettaisiin takaisn autoille , siitä kannattaa kertoa lisää, onko tuo kovinkaan yleistä.


Helsinkiin vertautuvissa eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa ei varmaan ole montakaan esimerkkiä, mutta englanninkielisessä maailmassa kyllä. Yhdysvalloissa oli jossain vaiheessa oikein aalto, jossa palautettiin autoliikenne 70-luvun ostoskävelykaduille (pedestrian mall) kun todettiin, että ne eivät toimi suunnitellusti eikä kauppa käy. Noista monet olivat kyllä rakennuksia myöden enemmän sen ajan tuotteita, eivät vanhoja keskustan katuja 1800-luvun ruutukaavassa kuten Iso Roba on.

----------


## petteri

> Helsingissä on kävelykadun pätkiä siellä täällä, mutta ne eivät muodosta yhtenäistä kävelykeskustaa, jollainen euroopan eri sivistyskaupungeissa on ollut vuosikymmenien ajan. 
> 
> ....
> 
> En itse ole kuullut että kävelykatu palautettaisiin takaisn autoille , siitä kannattaa kertoa lisää, onko tuo kovinkaan yleistä. Kävelykadun suunnitteluvaiheessa ensimmäinä vastustavat kauppiaat väittäen myynnin laskevan. Myöhemmin puolustavat kävelykatuja, koska yleinen viihtyisyyden tuoma asiakkaiden lisääntyminen lisää liikevaihtoa 25-30 %.


Asun Iso-Roobertinkadun vieressä ja se on ainakin ihan kuollut. Muutenkaan keskustassa ei enää nykyään ole kadunvarsiliikkeillä paljonkaan kysyntää, kun Helsingin  keskustassa 70-80% kaupasta on kauppakomplekseissa, joista jo pääosin pääsee toiseen kävelyreittejä pitkin.

1960-luvulla Helsingissä torpattiin viisaasti Smith-Polvisen keskustamoottoritiesuunnitelma autoilufanaatikkojen aikana.

Nyt sitten ollaan menty toiseen ääripäähän, kun Vihreät ja Punavihreät kaupunkisuunnittelijat toteuttavat päinvastaista utopiaa, jossa mikään ei autovihaajille riitä.

Vaikka Helsinkiä kävelymyönteisempää suurkaupunkia ei maailmasta montaa löydy kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston fanaatikoille ei mikään tasapainotila riitä, vaan ideologisena tavoitteena on poistaa autoliikenne kaista kerrallaan. Samalla nuo hyvää tarkoittavat Smith-Polvisen tasoiset liikennesuunnittelijahölmöt toki tappavat keskustan liike-elämää. Suuri osa keskustan toimistoista ei enää kelpaa kenellekään kun autoilu on niin vaikeaa ja nyt sitten tähtäimessä on raunioittaa muukin liiketoiminta ja motittaa Etelä-Helsingin asukkaat.

Täytyy vain toivoa, että Kokoomus torppaa nyt nämä Vihreät hullutukset ihan kuin toisen ääripään Smith-Polvis hullutukset hylättiin 60-luvulla.

----------


## Salomaa

Eihän tässä toiseen ääripäähän olla menossa. Yksityisauton vihaaminen ja liikkumismuotojen tarkoituksenmukaisuus erilaisissa asumistaajamissa on kaksi eri asiaa. Auto on välttämätön haja-asutusalueilla, mutta suurten kaupunkien keskustoissa parhaat liikkumismuodot ovat kävely,pyöräily ja joukkoliikenne. 

Näin esim. Ruotsissa 80-luvulta lähtien, joiden kaupungeista löytyy viihtyisiä kävelykeskustoja. Yksi hienoimmista kävelykeskustoista löytyy Tartosta. Onkohan se autonvihaajien aikaansaannosta ?

Eiköhän autoilijoille Helsingin 5000 kadusta joku jää, vaikka nyt esitetty suunnitelma toteutettaisiin kokonaisuudessaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:02 ----------




> Helsinkiin vertautuvissa eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa ei varmaan ole montakaan esimerkkiä, mutta englanninkielisessä maailmassa kyllä. Yhdysvalloissa oli jossain vaiheessa oikein aalto, jossa palautettiin autoliikenne 70-luvun ostoskävelykaduille (pedestrian mall) kun todettiin, että ne eivät toimi suunnitellusti eikä kauppa käy. Noista monet olivat kyllä rakennuksia myöden enemmän sen ajan tuotteita, eivät vanhoja keskustan katuja 1800-luvun ruutukaavassa kuten Iso Roba on.


New Yorkin ensimmäinen kiinteä kävelyalue on valmistumassa Times Squarelle.  Jotainhan se kertoo heidän ajattelutavastaan. Näissä joukkoliikenneasioissa ehkä Helsingissäkin arvostetaan enemmän Eurooppalaista ajattelua.

----------


## citybus

Vihreiden fanaattinen autovihamielisyys on käsittämätöntä. Keskusta-autoilua on hankaloitettu pirullisesti: yksi kaista kerrallaan, yksi liikennevaloristeys kerrallaan, parkkipaikkarivistö/pyörätie kerrallaan.

On saatu paljon tyhjiä pyöräteitä, joiden paikalla oli ennen asiointipaikkoja. On saatu paljon sumppuisia alueita, kuten Kamppi, jossa liikenne soljui aikanaan mukavasti. Runeberginkatua pääsi kolmea kaistaa etelään, nyt yhtä etelään ja pohjoiseen. Kampin liikenneympyrät ovat halvaannuttaneet läntisen Helsingin tärkeimmän sisääntuloväylän (Länsiväylä) keskustaan suuntautuvan liikenteen ja viivästyttävät samalla myös pintajoukkoliikenteen kulkua. Samaan aikaan ei kuitenkaan saada edes Jätkäsaaren uudisalueelle järjestettyä kelvollista ja täsmällistä joukkoliikennettä.

Kampin keskuksen hohto (utopia) heikkenee koko ajan. Kampin alin kerros ja ehkä yksi-kaksi ylempää ovat eläneet jossain määrin joukkoliikennematkustajien ohikulkuostosten varassa. Uskonpa, että Espoon bussien siirryttyä pois Kampista myös asiakasmäärät romahtavat. Itselläni ei ole koskaan oikeastaan ole ollut Kamppiin erityisempää asiaa, Sellosta ja Stockmannilta on saanut tehtyä samat ostokset. Ja Jumbosta. Ja kaikkiin pääsee kätevästi autolla. Luulisi, että tämä ottaisi vaikka Stockmannin tavaratalojohtoa suunnattomasti päähän: etelä-Helsingin asumistukiasukkaiden ja itämetron joukkoliikennematkustajien varoilla kun ei juuri massiivista tavarataloa pidetä pystyssä - ja se on jo nähtävissä.

Ja nyt halutaan sulkea sitten Kaivokatu ja kaventaa Esplanadeja. Vihreitä fanaatikkoja ei kiinnosta se, että tosiasiassa liikenne siirtyy kiertoreiteille, kuten etelä-Helsingin arvoalueille Tehtaankadulle ja Kasarmitorin ympäristöön, samoin kuin tulee käymään Hämeentie suljettaessa Kallion lähimmille sivukaduille (Pengerkatu kumppaneineen). Viis asumisviihtyvyydestä, kunhan oman kannatuksen ydinalue (itäinen kantakaupunki) ja kaupungin paraatipaikat varataan nimenomaan kävelijöille, muutamalle pyöräilijälle ja hengailijoille. Ketään ei kiinnosta esimerkiksi Jakomäen asumisviihtyvyys - siellä meluaitaa Lahdenväylän viereen on odotettu moottoritien valmistumisesta saakka - jo yli 40 vuoden ajan. Myös kehätiet levenevät ja pullistuvat levenemistään, vaikka näilläkin on haitalliset ympäristövaikutuksensa. Tärkeintä on, että paraatipaikat pidetään oman ideologian näköisenä: näytetään, että kyllä vihreä valta laittaa kerta kaikkiaan stopin autoilulle.

Kaivokadulta voisi aloittaa poistamalla Rautatieaseman edustalla olevat vinopysäköintipaikat, jotka ovat vajaakäytöllä jopa päiväsaikaan. Saattaisi vähetä kummasti tarve kaistojen poistamiselle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:15 ----------




> Eihän tässä toiseen ääripäähän olla menossa. Yksityisauton vihaaminen ja liikkumismuotojen tarkoituksenmukaisuus erilaisissa asumistaajamissa on kaksi eri asiaa. Auto on välttämätön haja-asutusalueilla, mutta suurten kaupunkien keskustoissa parhaat liikkumismuodot ovat kävely,pyöräily ja joukkoliikenne.



Suomessa ei oikeastaan edes ole suuria kaupunkeja. Helsingin pahimmat "ruuhkat" painottuvat joihinkin tiettyihin pisteisiin, joissa välityskyky kerta kaikkiaan loppuu: Länsiväylänsuulle ja Kamppiin, Hämeentien sillalle jne. Länsiväylän suulla ja Kampissa varsinkin kaupunki on tehnyt kaikkensa sen eteen, että sujuva liikkuminen olisi yhtä tuskaa. Valitettavasti se on sitä sitten myös pintajoukkoliikenteelle.

Kas, kun Suomen muissa suurissa kaupungeissa ei ole tarvetta padota tärkeitä läpikulkureittejä. Ehkä juuri siksi, että kaikki liikennemuodot osataan ottaa huomioon.

----------


## petteri

> Näin esim. Ruotsissa 80-luvulta lähtien, joiden kaupungeista löytyy viihtyisiä kävelykeskustoja. Yksi hienoimmista kävelykeskustoista löytyy Tartosta. Onkohan se autonvihaajien aikaansaannosta ?
> 
> Eiköhän autoilijoille Helsingin 5000 kadusta joku jää, vaikka nyt esitetty suunnitelma toteutettaisiin kokonaisuudessa.


Jos katsotaan Ruotsista Tukholmaa, joka on ainoa Helsinkiä vastaava kaupunkiseutu, siellä on vähemmän kävelykatuja parhaalla liikealueella.

Helsinki ei myöskään ole mikään Tarton tapainen uinuva pikkukaupunki. Helsingin keskusta ei myöskään muutu taikaiskusta keskiaikaiseksi kapeiden katujen kaupungiksi autot poistamalla, vaikka kaupunkisuunnittelijat millaisia loitsuja lausuisivat.

----------


## hmikko

> New Yorkin ensimmäinen kiinteä kävelyalue on valmistumassa Times Squarelle.  Jotainhan se kertoo heidän ajattelutavastaan. Näissä joukkoliikenneasioissa ehkä Helsingissäkin arvostetaan enemmän Eurooppalaista ajattelua.


Kiinteästi kivetyn version avajaiset vietettiin juuri, mutta Broadwayn autoliikennehän katkaistiin 2009 eikä sitä koskaan palautettu, vaikka järjestely olikin aluksi kokeilu.

Manhattan on amerikkalaisittain aika lailla oma lukunsa. Muun maan 60- ja 70-luvulla perustetuista kävelykaduista löysin mm. tämmösen jutun, jonka mukaan n. 200:sta kävelykadusta 85 % oli palautettu autoliikenne kokonaan tai osittain vuoteen 2008 mennessä.

http://www.bizjournals.com/denver/ne...reed-most.html

Muista lukeneeni asiasta paremmin kirjoitetun ja perusteellisemman jutun, mutta en löydä linkkiä tähän hätään. Hyvin monessa tapauksessa noista kyse on varmaan siitä, että ympäröivä kaupunkirakenne ja autoistumisen taso ei yksinkertaisesti jätä elinmahdollisuuksia kävelykadulle, ja siihen ei mikään kadun suunnittelu auta. Helsingin keskustan tilanne on kokolailla eri.

----------


## Salomaa

Yhtä hyvin minä voisin kääntää asian toisinpäin ja puhua autofanaatikoista. Autofanaatikot eivät hyväksyisi ensimäistäkään kävelykatua. Autofanaatikkojen mielestä joka kadulla pitäisi saada ajaa autolla. Ettekö te ymmärrä että maailma muuttuu. Minun nuoruudessani oli itsestään selvää että joka mies ajaa ajokortin heti kun täyttää 18. Nykynuorista huomattavan moni ajattelee että Helsingissä asuva ei tarvitse autoa. Toisaalta he ajattelevat että auto sitoo eikä oman auton omistaminen ole välttämätöntä.
Tämä johtaa siihen että autot vähentyvät Helsingistä myös luonnollista tietä.

Mitäs mieltä autofanaatikot ovat siitä että autoton joutuu maksamaan kerrostalon autopaikan rakennuskustannuksista.

Miten tämä näin menee että joukkoliikennefoorumilla on hirveä huoli yksityisautoilun rajoittamisesta. Joukkoliikennehän on vaihtoehto yksityisautoiluille. Ihan sama asia kuin AA-kerhossa aloitettaisiin alkoholitarjoilu.

----------


## citybus

> Yhtä hyvin minä voisin kääntää asian toisinpäin ja puhua autofanaatikoista. Autofanaatikot eivät hyväksyisi ensimäistäkään kävelykatua. Autofanaatikkojen mielestä joka kadulla pitäisi saada ajaa autolla. Ettekö te ymmärrä että maailma muuttuu. Minun nuoruudessani oli itsestään selvää että joka mies ajaa ajokortin heti kun täyttää 18. Nykynuorista huomattavan moni ajattelee että Helsingissä asuva ei tarvitse autoa. Toisaalta he ajattelevat että auto sitoo eikä oman auton omistaminen ole välttämätöntä.
> Tämä johtaa siihen että autot vähentyvät Helsingistä myös luonnollista tietä.
> 
> Mitäs mieltä autofanaatikot ovat siitä että autoton joutuu maksamaan kerrostalon autopaikan rakennuskustannuksista.
> 
> Miten tämä näin menee että joukkoliikennefoorumilla on hirveä huoli yksityisautoilun rajoittamisesta. Joukkoliikennehän on vaihtoehto yksityisautoiluille. Ihan sama asia kuin AA-kerhossa aloitettaisiin alkoholitarjoilu.


Ei joukkoliikenne ole vaihtoehto yksityisautoilulle kuin rajatulla alueella Helsingin keskustassa, mikäli iso kauppa, päiväkoti, koulu ja harrastukset ovat vieressä. Ei tarvitse mennä kuin muutaman kilometrin päähän Helsingin keskustasta, kun autoton elämä alkaa olla mahdotonta. Minä yritin välttää autoilua viimeiseen saakka, mutta elämänmuutokset aiheuttavat sen, että teen asiat mielummin nopeasti kuin ismien johdattelemana.

Ajat muuttuvat, mutta autoilu jatkuu. Se, että täällä päin jokunen prosenttiyksikkö vähemmän suorittaa vuosittain ajokortin, ei toimi oikeutuksena keskustan läpiajoliikenteen katkaisemiselle, vaan on keinotekoista kiusantekoa, ja lopulta kapsahtaa kalliilla asuinalueilla asuvien nilkkaan liikenteen lisääntyessä voimakkaasti esimerkiksi etelä-Helsingin historiallisissa kaupunginosissa.

Kun Keskuskatu aikanaan muutettiin (kolkoksi ja tyhjäköksi) kävelyalueeksi, liikenne idästä ja koillisesta etelä-Helsinkiin alkoi kulkea Helsingin vanhimpien arvokorttelien kautta - tarkoitan tässä Senaatintorin ja Kauppatorin aluetta. Ja vastaisuudessa sitä kulkee sieltä kautta yhä enemmän. Helsinkiläiseen malliin tarjottiin tälle kepiksi Kaisaniemenkadulta Unioninkadulle pohjoisesta kääntyvän ajoneuvovirran vihreän valon lyhentämistä, mikä on johtanut vain siihen, että ratikat seisovat aamuruuhkassa Hakaniemen eteläpuolella, kun autojono ei pääse sekakaistalla etenemään.

Keinotekoinen kiusanteko autoilijoille on johtanut kaikkien osapuolien kärsimiseen ja ruuhkautumisiin. Kamppi ja pitkänsillan aamuruuhka toimivat tästä hyvinä esimerkkeinä.

"Autofanatismi" ei tarkoita sitä, että joka himputin paikkaan pitäisi päästä autolla muiden kustannuksella. Muissa Suomen kaupungeissa ei edes keskustella tällaisista rajoituksista, koska ne ovat pienessä maassa ja pienillä talousalueilla pelkkiä liike-elämän tappajia. Espalla eivät enää viihdy kuin asianajotoimistot.

Toisaalta tässä vihreiden autovihassa tulee vanha anekdootti 1990-luvulta mieleen, kun liikemieheltä kysyttiin, mitä hän ajattelee siitä, että bensiini maksaisi 20 mk/litra? "No sitten tulisi vain tuttuja vastaan!".

----------


## Salomaa

> ........
> 
> Helsinki ei myöskään ole mikään Tarton tapainen uinuva pikkukaupunki. Helsingin keskusta ei myöskään muutu taikaiskusta keskiaikaiseksi kapeiden katujen kaupungiksi autot poistamalla, vaikka kaupunkisuunnittelijat millaisia loitsuja lausuisivat.


Tartto on pienemp, mutta kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden ajattelutapa ! Helsingin keskusta ei muutu keskiaikaiseksi mutta se sijaitsee ahtaalla kapealla niemellä, jonne kaikki liikenne saapuu muutamaa pääväylää pitkin. Myös suurin osa kaduista on kapeita, eikä silloin niitä suunniteltaessa ajateltu henkilöautoliikennettä.

Kaupunsuunnittelussa ja sen osana liikennesuunnittelussa on painopisteitä. Muistan 80-luvulta hokeman että "kaikkia liikennemuotoja kehitetään tasapuolisesti". Nyt ovat toiset ajat. Nyt Helsingissä vallitsee laaja yhteisymmärrys siitä, että joukkoliikennettä kehitetään etusijalla.  Ei joukkoliikennefoorumillakaan voi puhua kahden asian puolesta: sujuva raitiovaunuliikenne ja yksityisautoilu. Tänne sopisi paremmin raitiovaunuliikenteen nopeuttaminen ja siihen kuuluu yksityisautoilun rajoittaminen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:01 ----------




> Ei joukkoliikenne ole vaihtoehto yksityisautoilulle kuin rajatulla alueella Helsingin keskustassa, mikäli iso kauppa, päiväkoti, koulu ja harrastukset ovat vieressä. Ei tarvitse mennä kuin muutaman kilometrin päähän Helsingin keskustasta, kun autoton elämä alkaa olla mahdotonta. Minä yritin välttää autoilua viimeiseen saakka, mutta elämänmuutokset aiheuttavat sen, että teen asiat mielummin nopeasti kuin ismien johdattelemana.
> 
> Ajat muuttuvat, mutta autoilu jatkuu. ...........


Vai on autoton elämä mahdotonta Haagassa, Vallilassa ja Kannelmäessä ?  Äsken pidettiin kunnallisvaalit  ja ehdokkaat kertoivat onko heille polkupyörä, oma auto vai joukkoliikenne tärkeä. Meinaatko että tosiaan liikennerajoitukset ja kävelykadut tehdään autoilijoiden kiusaksi. En minä ehdokastani valtuustoon valinnut kiusaamaan ketään enkä yleensäkään mitään vastaan.  Olet oikeassa että autoilu jatkuu, mutta sitä rajoitetaan, jotta saisimme viihtyisämmän kaupungin. Väistyvässä valtuussa oli joukkoliikenne-enemmistö. Ehkä tulee nykyiseenkiin. Oletko katkera siitä jos valtuutetut toteuttavat valisijoidensa tahtoa ?

----------


## petteri

> Miten tämä näin menee että joukkoliikennefoorumilla on hirveä huoli yksityisautoilun rajoittamisesta. Joukkoliikennehän on vaihtoehto yksityisautoiluille. Ihan sama asia kuin AA-kerhossa aloitettaisiin alkoholitarjoilu.


Minulla ei ole omaa autoa ja kuljen lähes kaikki matkat jalan,  joukkoliikenteellä tai kesällä pyörällä. Lisäksi liikun ydinkeskustassa varmaan enemmän kuin 95 % Helsinkiläisistä, ne ovat kotikulmat. On vaikea ymmärtää miksi Vihreät kaupunkisuunnittelijat haluavat hiljentää keskustan ja tuhota Etelä-Helsingin asukkaiden liikkumisedellytykset.

Loogisin selitys lienee, että Helsingin kaupunki- tai liikennesuunnittelijat asuvat jossain Käpylässä tai vastaavassa puolilähiössä, melkein kaikilla on taloudessa auto ja he vihreissä harhoissa kuvittelevat kantakaupungin olevan mukavampi paikka kun elävä liikkuva kaupunki amputoidaan ja keskustasta tehdään lähiömäinen paikka ilman autoliikennettä.

----------


## Salomaa

> ........On vaikea ymmärtää miksi Vihreät kaupunkisuunnittelijat haluavat hiljentää keskustan ja tuhota Etelä-Helsingin asukkaiden liikkumisedellytykset.
> 
> Loogisin selitys lienee, että Helsingin kaupunki- tai liikennesuunnittelijat asuvat jossain Käpylässä tai vastaavassa puolilähiössä, melkein kaikilla on taloudessa auto ja he vihreissä harhoissa kuvittelevat kantakaupungin olevan mukavampi paikka kun elävä liikkuva kaupunki amputoidaan ja keskustasta tehdään lähiömäinen paikka ilman autoliikennettä.


Väite väitteeltä. Helsingissä ei Vihreillä eikä Kokoomuksella ole lähellekään enemmistöä valtuustossa, eikä edes vaikka saisivat liittolaispuolueen joissain asioissa. Tästä seuraa se että mikään puolue ei voi lähteä liikkeelle epärealistisen hankkeen kanssa, oli se auto, kävely, raitiovaunu tai pyöräily. Hanke vaatii siis menestyäkseen vähintään kolmen poliittisen ryhmän yhteistyön. Vihreät eivätkä muutkaan halua hiljentää keskustaa eikä tuhota Etelä-Helsingin liikkumisedellytyksiä. Väite on järjetön. Vihreät ja muut joukkoliikennemyönteiset haluavat elävöittää keskustan nykyistä elävämmäksi. Tässä on jo edetty ja onnistuttu ja sitäpaitsi tästä on varsin laaja yksimielisyys. Petterille siis elävä kaupunki on yhtä kuin suuri yksityisautojen määrä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:07 ----------

Keskustatunnelia suunniteltiin Helsingin kivikaupungin ali ja olihan hanke kauan aikaa etenemässä. Valheellisesti väitettiin että tunnelin rakentaminen mahdollistaa kävelykeskustan. Demarit tarkastelivat yhteiskunnallisia muutoksia ja totesivat järkevästi että tunnelille ei ole tarvetta. Tästä Kokoomus on demareille katkera. Näyttää siltä että Kokoomus kostaa tätä jarruttamalla erilaisilla verukkeilla joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä.

----------


## petteri

> Väite väitteeltä. Helsingissä ei Vihreillä eikä Kokoomuksella ole lähellekään enemmistöä valtuustossa, eikä edes vaikka saisivat liittolaispuolueen joissain asioissa. Tästä seuraa se että mikään puolue ei voi lähteä liikkeelle epärealistisen hankkeen kanssa, oli se auto, kävely, raitiovaunu tai pyöräily. Hanke vaatii siis menestyäkseen vähintään kolmen poliittisen ryhmän yhteistyön. Vihreät eivätkä muutkaan halua hiljentää keskustaa eikä tuhota Etelä-Helsingin liikkumisedellytyksiä. Väite on järjetön. Vihreät ja muut joukkoliikennemyönteiset haluavat elävöittää keskustan nykyistä elävämmäksi. Tässä on jo edetty ja onnistuttu ja sitäpaitsi tästä on varsin laaja yksimielisyys. Petterille siis elävä kaupunki on yhtä kuin suuri yksityisautojen määrä.


Mikä yksimielisyys ja mistä? Mikä puolue saikaan eniten kunnanvaltuutettuja? Kukaan ei päätä asioista yksin, vielä vähemmän kun Vihreä ryhmä jäi toiseksi.

Minulle elävässä kaupungissa on mahdollisuus liikkua muillakin kuin itselläni. Autoilijoillekin on kohtuullisesti tilaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Keskustatunnelia suunniteltiin Helsingin kivikaupungin ali ja olihan hanke kauan aikaa etenemässä. Valheellisesti väitettiin että tunnelin rakentaminen mahdollistaa kävelykeskustan. Demarit tarkastelivat yhteiskunnallisia muutoksia ja totesivat järkevästi että tunnelille ei ole tarvetta. Tästä Kokoomus on demareille katkera. Näyttää siltä että Kokoomus kostaa tätä jarruttamalla erilaisilla verukkeilla joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä.


Demareiden keskustatunnelin torppaaminen oli pelkkää pölhöpopulismia. Kunnon kävelykeskustaan tarvitaan keskustatunneli, yksityisautoilun täyskielto Helsingin niemelle tai lentävät autot.

----------


## hylje

Liikkumismahdollisuuksia on, ei kaupungin menestys niistä riipu. Hese ei ole maantien levähdyspaikka, joka elää ja kuolee liikenteen armosta.

Kaupungin menestys riippuu siitä, haluavatko ihmiset olla siellä. Jos keskusta on houkutteleva, sinne ei ole mikään tarve päästä kovin helposti. Ihmiset kyllä keksivät keinot päästä sinne, minne he haluavat. Maailman parhaat kaupungit ovat maailman suurimpia liikennesumppuja.

Helsingin valtuutetuilla on hurjasti työtä siinä, miten jo olemassa olevan houkuttelevuuden saa väännettyä asukkaiksi ja yleiseksi pöhinäksi. Liikenteen sujuvoittaminen on yleensä ristiriitainen tavoite.

----------


## Salomaa

Nyt ovat äänessä ne jotka näkevät myönteisyyttä ehkä Vapaudenkadussakin. Pitäisikö Teidän mielestä sekin herättää henkiin ? Nythän ei ole kyse siitä että autokadut kaikki muutettaisiin kävelykaduksi vaan muutama Helsingin 5000 kadusta. Mutta Te ette haluasi luopua niistäkään.

Autoiluun jää uudistusten jälkeen riittävästi mahdollisuuksia kivikaupungin ulkopuolella. Olemme joukkoliikennefoorumilla. Moni yksityisautoilija ei mene  periaatteesta joukkoliikennevälineeseen. Kuinka usein itse valitsette joukkoliikennevälineen ? Mutta nyt ihan ensiksi pitäisi ottaa käyttöön tietullit. silläkin keinolla voidaan vähentää keskustaan suuntautuvaa liikennettä noin 30 %.

----------


## petteri

> Liikkumismahdollisuuksia on, ei kaupungin menestys niistä riipu. Hese ei ole maantien levähdyspaikka, joka elää ja kuolee liikenteen armosta.


Nyt olet yhtä metsässä kuin keskustalainen aluepolitiikka. Suurkaupungin menestys on fyysisen ja henkisen liikenteen summa. Vaikka henki on vähän vahvempi kuin kontti, molempia tarvitaan, myös ytimessä.

----------


## Knightrider

Aiheeseen liittyen, mistäköhän liitteen kuvien mukaiset valojärjestelyt johtuvat kyseisessä risteyksessä? Olen törmännyt tilanteeseen toistuvasti ja tämä mitättömän poikkikadun risteys aiheuttaa kokoonsa nähden aikamoiset ruuhkat. Tuntuu järjettömältä autoilijoiden (ja samalla taksien, bussien, jakeluliikenteen..) kiusaamiselta päästää vain yksi suunta kerrallaan, kun mistään ei tule mitään risteävää liikennettä. Toinen oudosti puuroutuva paikka on Mannerheimintien ja Kiskontien risteys, joka katkaisee Manskun liikenteen aivan liian usein ja pitkäksi aikaa päästääkseen yhden sivukadulta pyrkivän auton tulemaan.

----------


## vristo

> Aiheeseen liittyen, mistäköhän liitteen kuvien mukaiset valojärjestelyt johtuvat kyseisessä risteyksessä? Olen törmännyt tilanteeseen toistuvasti ja tämä mitättömän poikkikadun risteys aiheuttaa kokoonsa nähden aikamoiset ruuhkat. Tuntuu järjettömältä autoilijoiden (ja samalla taksien, bussien, jakeluliikenteen..) kiusaamiselta päästää vain yksi suunta kerrallaan, kun mistään ei tule mitään risteävää liikennettä.


Kaipa siinä on ideana hieman "säännöstellä" Sörkan Kurviin tai toisaalta Hakaniemen saapuvat busseja. Varsinkin Sörnäisten bussipysäkit ovat nykyään todella suosittuja ja niillä matkustajien lastaaminen saattaa kestää kauan ja niillä käytännössä pitää pysähtyä aina. Ei siis ole mitään mieltä päästää koko bussiletkaa yhtä aikaa Sörkaan, vaan hieman säännöstellä niiden määrää. 

Ajoittain Hämeentie on kyllä tuskastuttavan hidasta menoa juuri Sörkan ja Hakaniemen välillä ja joskus täytyy pysähtyä jokaisiin liikennevaloihin.

----------


## hmikko

Hämeentien muutoksessa luemma valot poistuvat kokonaan tuosta risteyksestä, ja tietysti yksityisautojen läpiajo Hämeenkadulta, eli sikäli tuo on muuttumassa.

----------


## j-lu

> Nyt olet yhtä metsässä kuin keskustalainen aluepolitiikka. Suurkaupungin menestys on fyysisen ja henkisen liikenteen summa. Vaikka henki on vähän vahvempi kuin kontti, molempia tarvitaan, myös ytimessä.


Tämä on totta. Autoliikenteen ongelma on kuitenkin se, että se ei ole järin tehokasta muihin liikkumismuotoihin verrattuna ja toisaalta se aiheuttaa kaupunkialueella merkittävät ulkoishaitat. Tästä seuraa melko suoraviivaisesti, että vaikka autolla liikkuminen pitää turvata, autoliikenne ja sen käyttämä tila kannattaa minimoida. Tämä mielestäni heijastuu myös tuosta KSV:n kävelykeskustaehdotuksesta: varsinaisia kävelykatuja ei tule lisää, autoliikennettä ei tapeta, ainoastaan kuristetaan.

----------


## petteri

Ei kaupungissa pidä olla tavoitteena liikenteen minimointi ja kuristaminen vaan liikenteen hyödyntäminen.  Nykyinen Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelu ei osaa arvioida autoilun hyötyjä ja ajaa siksi kaupungin kehitykselle vahingollista liikenteen kurjistamispolitiikkaa, jossa ei huomioida monipuolista liikkumista, vaan ajetaan yksisilmäistä ideologiaa. Nyt on politiikan muutoksen aika, autoilunkin merkitys pitää tunnustaa ja lopettaa sen jatkuva heikentäminen, jo ennen kuin kaupunkisuunnittelun fanaatikot, joille ei mikään näytä riittävän, sulkevat viimeisetkin kadut.

----------


## Salomaa

Tosiaan ei kysymys jonkun liikennemuodon poistamisesta, vaan kompromissin hakemisesta. 60- ja 70 -luvulla Helsingin liikennesuunnittelussa pidettiin hyvä huoli autoilijoiden edusta. Joukkoliikenteen ,Pyöräilyn ja jalankulun
edut ovat kiistattomat, joten nyt on kysymys niiden tehostamisesta erityisesti kantakaupungin alueella. Autoilijaa ei edes kuristeta, vaan autoilua vähennetään, koska on mielekkäämpää tiiviillä kaupunkialueella antaa yhden henkilöauton tila suuremmalle määrälle liikkujia.

Katsokaa vielä lisäksi itse: yleensä siellä autossa istuu yksi mies.

Mikä on se yksityisautoilun hyöty esim Rautatieaseman, Esplanadin ja Kauppatorin ympäristössä ?

----------


## petteri

> Mikä on se yksityisautoilun hyöty esim Rautatieaseman, Esplanadin ja Kauppatorin ympäristössä ?


Autolla liikutaan paikasta toiseen ja siihen tarvitaan väyliä, autot eivät lennä. Nyt Vihreä politiikka haluaa selvästi sulkea kaikki keskustan kadut yksityisautoiluilulta yksi kerrallaan, minkäänlaisiin kompromisseihin ei ole valmiutta, vaan politiikka on hyvin yksipuolista, pelkkää autoilun heikentämistä.

Hyvässä kaupungissa tehdään kompromisseja, ei 1960-luvun malliin huomioida vain autoilua tai nykymalliin vain muuta kuin autoilua. Vihreä nykymalli on Smith-Polvisen henkinen perillinen, ideologia, joka ei huomioi monipuolista liikkumista.

----------


## j-lu

> Ei kaupungissa pidä olla tavoitteena liikenteen minimointi ja kuristaminen vaan liikenteen hyödyntäminen.  Nykyinen Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelu ei osaa arvioida autoilun hyötyjä ja ajaa siksi kaupungin kehitykselle vahingollista liikenteen kurjistamispolitiikkaa, jossa ei huomioida monipuolista liikkumista, vaan ajetaan yksisilmäistä ideologiaa. Nyt on politiikan muutoksen aika, autoilunkin merkitys pitää tunnustaa ja lopettaa sen jatkuva heikentäminen, jo ennen kuin kaupunkisuunnittelun fanaatikot, joille ei mikään näytä riittävän, sulkevat viimeisetkin kadut.


Autoilun hyödyt ja haitat osataan tänä päivänä laskea paremmin kuin koskaan ennen. Liikennettä pitää luonnollisesti hyödyntää, mutta myös haitat on huomioitava. Autoliikenteen haitat ovat kaupungissa merkittävät ja jos liikkumista on mahdollista ohjata muihin liikennemuotoihin, joiden ulkoishaitat ovat pienemmät, se kannattaa tehdä. Kaupunki ei ole pelkästään liikennettä, se on myös asumista ja elämistä. Nykyään enenevissä määrin.

Kaupunkia on rakennettu autoilun ehdoilla siitä lähtien kun jalankulkijat pakotettiin kaduilla jalkakäytäville. Autoilijoiden nykyinen kitinä on kyllä vahva kaiku vasemmalta. SAavutetuista eduista on kova paikka luopua, ovat ne kuinka epäoikeudenmukaisia hyvänsä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:54 ----------

Olisi lisäksi yhteiskunnan ja myös autoilijoiden itsensä etu, että autoilua kaupungissa hinnoiteltaisiin nykyistä voimakkaammin. Nykyisin autoilusta maksetaan aikaperustaisesti, ruuhkissa seisomalla, ja se on likipitäen kaikista huonoin keino hinnoitella liikkumista. Aikaa on usein eniten niillä, joilla on pienin tarve autoilulle kaupungissa. Esim. huviajelijat ja ne, jotka valitsevat auton pelkästään mukavuussyistä. Toisaalta ne, joilla on paras peruste autoilulle, ovat usein kiireisimpiä ja heille ruuhkissa seisominen maksaa eniten. Esimerkiksi ambulanssilla liikkuvat. jakeluliikenne, taksit jne.

----------


## Salomaa

> Autolla liikutaan paikasta toiseen ja siihen tarvitaan väyliä, autot eivät lennä. Nyt Vihreä politiikka haluaa selvästi sulkea kaikki keskustan kadut yksityisautoiluilulta yksi kerrallaan, minkäänlaisiin kompromisseihin ei ole valmiutta, vaan politiikka on hyvin yksipuolista, pelkkää autoilun heikentämistä.
> 
> Hyvässä kaupungissa tehdään kompromisseja, ei 1960-luvun malliin huomioida vain autoilua tai nykymalliin vain muuta kuin autoilua. Vihreä nykymalli on Smith-Polvisen henkinen perillinen, ideologia, joka ei huomioi monipuolista liikkumista.


Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaa tuleva esitys on nimenomaan kompromissi. Mutta fanaattisimmat yksityisautoilijat eivät halua luopua yksityisautoilusta millään kadulla, eli he eivät halua kompromisseja. Hesarin kyselyn mukaan 51 % kannattaa merkittävää kävelykeskustan laajentamista. Eli on siinä joukossa muitakin kuin Vihreitä.

Ei ole oikein hyvin argumentoitu peruste yksityisautoiluun ydinkeskustassa, että tarvitaan väylä ja auto ei lennä. Sinne Kauppatorille menee raitiovaunua, miksi et Sinäkin Petteri käyttäisi raitiovaunua ?

----------


## petteri

> Autoilun hyödyt ja haitat osataan tänä päivänä laskea paremmin kuin koskaan ennen. Liikennettä pitää luonnollisesti hyödyntää, mutta myös haitat on huomioitava.


Olen täysin eri mieltä, monille nykyisille Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelijoille autoilun hyödyt ovat tabu, jonka olemassaoloa ei haluta edes aidosti tunnustaa. Autoilun haittoja taas yliarvioidaan järjestelmällisesti.

----------


## Salomaa

Mikä se on yksityisautoilun hyöty ydinkeskustassa ? Mutta tabu on se että on olemassa iso joukko autoilijoita, jotka kieltäytyvät menemästä joukkoliikennevälineeseen, eivätkä myöskään perustele kantaansa.

----------


## petteri

> Ei ole oikein hyvin argumentoitu peruste yksityisautoiluun ydinkeskustassa, että tarvitaan väylä ja auto ei lennä. Sinne Kauppatorille menee raitiovaunua, miksi et Sinäkin Petteri käyttäisi raitiovaunua ?


Jos Kauppatorin ohi ei pääse autolla, Etelä-Helsinki ja muutoin kantakaupunki on entistäkin pahemmassa liikennemotissa ja se liike-elämä ja toimistot, siis mitä jatkuvan liikenteen kurjistamispolitiikan jälkeen on enää jäljellä siirtyy muualle.  Esplanadit ja Kaivokatu ovat ainoat itä-länsi suuntaiset yhteydet Helsinginkadun eteläpuolella eikä niitä pidä heikentää.

Kyse ei ole Kauppatorista, eihän siellä ole kuin kesällä kauniina päivinä turisteja, suurimman osan aikaa alue on kuollut.

----------


## Salomaa

Tulevassa esityksessä kumpaankin suuntaan on yksi ajokaista esplanadeilla. eli tilaa kaikille liikkumismuodoille. Hyvä esimerkki kompromissista. Sen pitäisi kelvata yksityisautoilijoille. Kauppatori ja Esplanadin puisto on Helsingin hienoimpia alueita, vaikka jostain syystä sitä on tärvelty maailmanpyörällä ja kelluvilla uimaloilla.

Alueen viihtyisyyden lisääntyessä sinne hakeutuu uusia yrityksiä uusine työpaikkoineen.

----------


## petteri

> Tulevassa esityksessä kumpaankin suuntaan on yksi ajokaista esplanadeilla. eli tilaa kaikille liikkumismuodoille. Hyvä esimerkki kompromissista. Sen pitäisi kelvata yksityisautoilijoille.


Minusta kompromisseja on jo paljon tehty. 1990-luvun alussa monilla kaduilla ja risteyksissä selvästi enemmän kaistoja eli läpäisykyky oli risteyksissä parempi. Viime vuosina on sitten jatkuvasti nakerrettu kaistoja ja risteyksiä eri puolilla keskustaa. Se on ollut osassa tapauksista ymmärrettävää on pitänyt tehdä kompromisseja. Ikävä kyllä Vihreille kaupunkisuunnittelijoille ei vaan mikään riitä, vaan he haluavat ottaa autoilta kaiken tilan, jokainen uusi suunnitelma kutistaa autoilun kapasiteettia, tämä ei voi jatkua.

Minusta Vihreiden olisi nyt syytä kehittää uusia kompromisseja. Hyvä kompromissi on esimerkiksi rakentaa keskustatunneli, jolloin itä-länsisuuntainen liikenne siirtyisi aika paljon sinne. Ikävä kyllä Vihreillä ei vaan ole minkäänlaisia valmiuksia kompromisseihin, vaan puolue suorastaan nauttii autoliikenteen kurjistamisesta ja puolueen linjana on käytännössä heikentää autoilumahdollisuuksia kaikilla mahdollisilla hankkeilla.

----------


## Salomaa

tämä aikakausi on nyt kompromissien aikakausi, koska Hesarinkin mukaan vasta nyt on alettu työstää kävelykatusuunnitelmaa, joka on ollut esilla 80-luvulta lähtien.

Liikennekysymysten ratkaisussa  ainakin vielä 90-luvulla katsottiin, että missä liikenne ruuhkautuu, rakennetaan lisää kaistoja. Nyt vasta suuntaus on oikeudenmukaisempi ja kaupungin kehittämisen kannalta parempi: katsotaan väylille tarkoituksenmukainen koko siten että jalankulku, pyöräily ja joukkoliikenne otetaan huomioon.

väylän vetokykyä voidaan tarkoituksella supistaa henkilöautoilta, jos toimenpiteellä saavutetaan huomattavaa muuta etua. Hyvänä esimerkkinä Kaupintie ja Konalantie.  Autoilijoille ei tahtonut kelvata kompromissi Mannerheimintiellä, jossa on bussikaistat, mutta kun kamerat tulivat käyttöön niin nyt joukkoliikenne Mannerheiminitiellä sujuu hyvin. Oli sovittu että Kruununsillat tehdään joukkoliikenteelle. Viime hetkellä Kokoomuslaiset kuitenkin halusivat kuitenkaan tehdä propagandaa vaatimalla sillalle pääsyä henkilöautoille.

Mutta olen sen verran realisti että pöydälle se jäänee hyvä esitys kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, koska oman auton ajaminen on niin pyhä asia. Vihreiden, Vasemmistoliiton olisi saatava mukaan vielä kolmannen suuren ryhmän edustaja, niin hanke voisi edetä.

----------


## petteri

> tämä aikakausi on nyt kompromissien aikakausi, koska Hesarinkin mukaan vasta nyt on alettu työstää kävelykatusuunnitelmaa, joka on ollut esilla 80-luvulta lähtien.


Johan Helsinkiin on toteutettu aika laaja kävelykeskusta. Kampissa on aika suuri kävelyalue, Musiikkitalon nurkilla on aika laaja kävelyalue, samoin keskustassa aika monta katupätkää (esim. Keskuskatu, Mikonkatu, Kluuvikatu, Kalevankatu) on kävelykäytössä ja Aleksi joukkoliikenteellä. Lisäksi leveitä, aika kävelykatumaisia jalkakäytäviä on monilla kaduilla. Nyt vaan Vihreille ei mikään järkevä kompromissi tunnu riittävän, vaan halutaan aina vaan lisää. 

Nyt olisi myös syytä miettiä millaista ympäristöä halutaan. Kun katsotaan kävely-Kamppia, ei tuo minusta järin viihtyisä ympäristö ole. Yöllä hiljaiseen aikaan Kampin kävelyalue on itse asiassa varsin luotaantyöntävä, kun ei ole edes autoliikennettä ja hiljenee entisestään kun Länsimetro valmistuu. Nyt sitten Vihreät lisää ihanaista Kamppia Kaivokadulle ja varmaan Mannerheimintiellekin, jos saa yhtään siimaa. Autoliikenne on ihan mukavaa kaduilla, kun se tuo turvaa liikkumiseenkin, kun on ohikulkijoita. Mutta eihän Vihreät kaupunkisuunnittelijat taida keskustassa paljon liikkua kuin joskus harvoin aurinkoisina päivinä.

----------


## Salomaa

Kampin alue lukuisine portaineen ja ilman arkkkitehtonisia kunnianhimoisia pyrkimyksiä on tosiaan epäonnistunut ja levoton alue. Varsinkin Tennispalatsin ympäristö bussipysäkkien kohdalla on varsin levottoman ja sekavan oloinen.

Mutta Kaivokadun ja Esplanadin kävelykaduille ei ole mitään tarvetta rakentaa rappusia eikä muitakaan rumia betonivirityksiä.  Näen jo silmissäni sen hienouden kun Pohjois-esplanadi on kävelykatuna. Hieno arkkitehtoninen ja vehreä ympäristö.

Kesäisin lavalla on jo esim Jazz-espa eri soittajineen. Tilaisuutta voidaan tehdä viihtyisämmäksi, kuin autot eivät pörrää soittajien selän takana. Tämä siis siinä tapauksessa, jos Etelä-Esplanadi tehdään kaksisuuntaiseksi, jolloin Pohjois-Esplanadi voidaan tehdä kokonaan kävelyalueeksi.

----------


## j-lu

> Olen täysin eri mieltä, monille nykyisille Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelijoille autoilun hyödyt ovat tabu, jonka olemassaoloa ei haluta edes aidosti tunnustaa. Autoilun haittoja taas yliarvioidaan järjestelmällisesti.


Jos puhuu autoilun hyödyistä, pitää ymmärtää kenen hyödyistä puhuu. Yhteiskunnan vai yksilön? Näitä ei pidä sotkea. Autoilusta itsestäänhän ei ole yhteiskunnalle mitään hyötyä muutoin kuin siltä osin kuin se lisää kokonaismatkamäärää tms suuretta. Pääosin autoilun hyöty onkin subjektiivista, eli yksilö kokee, että autolla on mukavampi kulkea kuin muilla tavoin. Lähiössä asuvalle ihmiselle kyse ei ole siitä, että tämä käy työssä autolla tai sitten ei ollenkaan. Kyse on siitä, että käy töissä autolla, tai sitten liikkuu töihin muilla tavoin. Tälläinen autoilun subjektiivinen hyöty on hyötynä ihan ok, varteenotettava, mutta autoilun kaupungissa aiheuttamien ulkoishaittojen vuoksi subjektiivisen hyödyn pitäisi olla verotettava. 

Ts. jos kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden olisi mahdollista järjestää ihmisten liikkuminen kaupungissa ilman autoja ilman että kokonaismatkamäärä kärsii, niin kannattaisi tehdä. Auto on yhteiskunnan kannalta huonoin tapa liikkua kaupungissa. Se tarkoittaa, että kävelyä, pyöräilyä kuin joukkoliikennettä kannattaa priorisoida autoilun edelle. 

Mitä sitten tulee ulkoishaittojen yliarvioimiseen, niin pienhiukkastutkimus on ottanut valtavia harppauksia viime vuosina, eivätkö tulokset ole varsinaisesti olleet autoliikenteelle suopeita. Pikemminkin päin vastoin. Paitsi että autoliikenteen kokonaismäärä pitäisi kaupungeissa saada kansantalouden näkökulmasta laskemaan, nastarenkaat pitäisi kieltää jne. Karkeasti ottaen kymmenesosalla suomalaisista on diagnosoitu astma ja arvioiden mukaan ehkä jopa toinen kymmenesosa kärsii astmasta tms. kroonisesta hengityselinten tulehdustaudista tietämättään. Pienhiukkaset (ja suuremmatkin) ovat tulehdustilojen aiheuttaja ja provosoija. 

Vähän vaikea ymmärtää, miten tätä ei ymmärretä. Kyse on puhtaasti luvuista, ei ideologioista tms.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta Kaivokadun ja Esplanadin kävelykaduille ei ole mitään tarvetta rakentaa rappusia eikä muitakaan rumia betonivirityksiä.  Näen jo silmissäni sen hienouden kun Pohjois-esplanadi on kävelykatuna. Hieno arkkitehtoninen ja vehreä ympäristö.
> 
> Kesäisin lavalla on jo esim Jazz-espa eri soittajineen. Tilaisuutta voidaan tehdä viihtyisämmäksi, kuin autot eivät pörrää soittajien selän takana. Tämä siis siinä tapauksessa, jos Etelä-Esplanadi tehdään kaksisuuntaiseksi, jolloin Pohjois-Esplanadi voidaan tehdä kokonaan kävelyalueeksi.


Kesäöinä nuoriso sitten voikin Pohjois-Espalla örveltää vapaasti, kun autoliikenne ei häiritse kävelyalueen elämää, samalla saadaan Ruttopuistonkin ympäristöstä Lönnrötinkatu autottomaksi, tämä tarkoittaa lisää rauhattomia kulmia, itse asiassa tuohon muodostuu jo aika laaja örvellysalue. 

Keskustassa liikkumiseen tuleekin mukavasti lisää jännitystä öisin, kun enää ei riitä, että välttää Kaisaniemen puistoa, kävely-Kamppia ja Musiikkitalon örvellysterassia. Juuri kun keskusta on osin rauhoittunut, nyt sitten Vihreät haluavat Espan puistostakin pois autojen tuoman sosiaalisen kontrollin. 

Jos Vihreä asuu vaikka Kalliossa voi miettiä, kumpi yöllä turvallisemman oloinen paikka, Karhupuisto vai Pengerpuisto ja mistä syystä? Ei kai vaan autoliikenteellä ole aika paljon vaikutusta? Tai käveleekö kesän örvellysöinä mieluummin kotiin Kaisaniemen puiston läpi vai Pitkäsiltaa?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:00 ----------




> Jos puhuu autoilun hyödyistä, pitää ymmärtää kenen hyödyistä puhuu. Yhteiskunnan vai yksilön? Näitä ei pidä sotkea. Autoilusta itsestäänhän ei ole yhteiskunnalle mitään hyötyä muutoin kuin siltä osin kuin se lisää kokonaismatkamäärää tms suuretta. Pääosin autoilun hyöty onkin subjektiivista, eli yksilö kokee, että autolla on mukavampi kulkea kuin muilla tavoin. Lähiössä asuvalle ihmiselle kyse ei ole siitä, että tämä käy työssä autolla tai sitten ei ollenkaan. Kyse on siitä, että käy töissä autolla, tai sitten liikkuu töihin muilla tavoin. Tälläinen autoilun subjektiivinen hyöty on hyötynä ihan ok, varteenotettava, mutta autoilun kaupungissa aiheuttamien ulkoishaittojen vuoksi subjektiivisen hyödyn pitäisi olla verotettava.


Systeemitasolla on Helsingissä aika paljon ihmisiä, jotka eivät voi käydä töissä ilman autoa. Heitä asuu joka puolella Helsinkiä. Oletetaan että asut vaikka Punavuoressa, työpaikkasi muuttaa alueelle, jolle ei ole yhteyksiä. Vaikka Helsingin seudun kehysalueelle tai Vantaan tai Espoon teollisuusalueelle. Lapsetkin pitäisi hakea tarhasta, töistä ei ehdi julkisilla heitä hakemaan. Sanoudutko irti töistä ja jäät työttömäksi? 

Yhteiskunnalle autoilusta on paljon hyötyä,  suurin osa suomalaisista ei voisi edes käydä töissä ilman autoa. Lisäksi jos pitää kuljettaa yhtään tavaraa mukana tai työ liikkuu, työssäkäynti menee aika mahdottomaksi ilman autoa.




> Vähän vaikea ymmärtää, miten tätä ei ymmärretä. Kyse on puhtaasti luvuista, ei ideologioista tms.


Minusta vaikuttaa, että Vihreässä kuplassa elävien, joilla on kokemusta vain kiinteässä toimistossa tietokoneella työskentelystä virka-aikaan eikä mistään muista töistä ja joista monet eivät ole edes koskaan ajaneet ajokorttia, on vaikea ymmärtää, että joukkoliikenne toimii vain aika rajoitetulla alueella ja järkevää palvelua ei enää illalla ole niinkään laajalla alueella. Joukkoliikenteen puute tai toivottomat yhteydet ovat Helsingin seudullakin monelle auton käytön syy. 

Lähes kaikilla on mahdollista, että työpaikka löytyykin työssäkäyntialueelta, mutta joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä ei ole. Työpaikka on ehkä määräaikainen. Koko kaupungissa, myös kantakaupungissa, pitää olla järkevä mahdollisuus käyttää autoa kun sitä tarvitsee. Silloin riittää että ostaa auton, vuokraa parkkipaikan ja hurauttaa töihin. Nyt vaan Vihreät suunnittelevat liikennejärjestelyjä, joiden toteutuessa esimerkiksi Punavuoresta Koskelaan voi mennä autolla paljon nykyistä pidempään. Käy sitten töissä vaikka jossain teollisuusalueella. Toisaalta voit joutua hommiin, jossa pitää käydä asiakkailla paljon, taas töissä et voi käydä ilman autoa. Ongelma ratkeaa toki menemällä autokauppaan ja ostamalla auton, vielä nykyään, kun Vihreät eivät ole kokonaan motittaneet Etelä-Helsinkiä.

JK. Minulla ei siis nykyään ole autoa, kuljen joukkoliikenteellä, mutta olen vuosia sitten ollut reissutöissä, joissa ei ollut mahdollista käydä ilman autoa. Silloin, melkein parikymmentä vuotta sitten, minulla oli auto, kun oli pakko olla. Myin sen pois, kun en enää työssä sitä tarvinnut ja sen jälkeen olen tullut hyvin toimeen ilman.

----------


## Salomaa

Pitäisikö sitten puistot rakentaa parkkipaikoiksi ja ajoväyliksi, niin Helsingistä tulee viihtyisämpi ja turvallisempi ?

----------


## petteri

> Pitäisikö sitten puistot rakentaa parkkipaikoiksi ja ajoväyliksi, niin Helsingistä tulee viihtyisämpi ja turvallisempi ?


Ei toki, eihän joka paikassa tarvitse rauhallista olla. Kuitenkin kaupungissa on syytä olla kävelyreittejä, jossa ihmisten ei tarvitse välttämättä kulkea kesäisten biletyspaikkojen tai muiden joskus vähän levottomien hengailupaikkojen läheltä tai läpi. Kadut, joilla on autoliikennettä, ovat silloin luonnollisia kulkureittejä.

----------


## Salomaa

> ... Kadut, joilla on autoliikennettä ovat silloin luonnollisia kulkureittejä.


Kaikkea sitä kuulee, että kävelyreitti autoliikenteen vieressä on luonnollinen valinta. On tutkittua tietoa autojen päästöistä. Varsin ajankohtaiseksikin tuli, kun markkinointi ja myynti meni rehellisyyden ja yleisten terveyshaittojen edelle. Henkilöautoista tulee syöpää aiheuttavia päästöjä. Mäkelänkadun ja Mannerheimintien varrella asuvilla esiintyy enemmän erilaisia syöpiä. Bussit muuttuvat lähivuosina sähköllä kulkeviksi. Henkilöautot eivät muutu samassa tahdissa. Yksi painavimpia perusteluja vähentää voimakkaasti yksityisautoilua kaupungeissa.

----------


## petteri

> Kaikkea sitä kuulee, että kävelyreitti autoliikenteen vieressä on luonnollinen valinta.


Milloin viimeksi kuljit Helsingin kantakaupungissa kesäisinä öinä tai ylipäänsä yöllä? Minä liikun alueella paljon, kaikkina kellonaikoina. Laajalla alueella.

----------


## Salomaa

On kiistatonta että öisin ainakaan yksinäisille naisille Kaisaniemen puiston läpi kulkeminen ei ole paras valinta. Mutta kävelyreittien turvallisuuskysymys on kokonaisuudessaan yhteydessä henkilöautomäärän vähentämiseen.

----------


## kompura

> Jos puhuu autoilun hyödyistä, pitää ymmärtää kenen hyödyistä puhuu. Yhteiskunnan vai yksilön? Näitä ei pidä sotkea. Autoilusta itsestäänhän ei ole yhteiskunnalle mitään hyötyä muutoin kuin siltä osin kuin se lisää kokonaismatkamäärää tms suuretta. Pääosin autoilun hyöty onkin subjektiivista, eli yksilö kokee, että autolla on mukavampi kulkea kuin muilla tavoin.


Autoilun hyödyistä puhuttaessa täytyy muistaa, että jokaisella matkalla on sekä alku että loppu. Autolla voi myös helposti poiketa reitillä jossain. Keskustassa näkyy ainoastaan sen keskustaan suuntautuneen matkan loppu eikä matkan alusta ja vaiheista voi sanoa mitään. Vaikka keskustassa aiheutuisi vähän haittojakin, autoilun hyödyt matkan alkupäässä voivat olla merkittäviä.

Yleisesti ottaen autoilusta on yhteiskunnalle valtavaa hyötyä siitä, että kaikille mahdollisille reiteille ei ole tarpeen järjestää kallista joukkoliikennettä. Monesti joukkoliikenteen heikkoutta autoiluun verrattuna alleviivaa se, että joukkoliikenne on jäänyt suurelta osin yhteiskunnan rahoittamaksi sosiaaliliikenteeksi, jolla ei olisi mitään edellytyksiä toimia kannattavana liiketoimintana. Autoilijat taas hankkivat autonsa omalla kustannuksellaan ja maksavat valtiolle veroina monin verroin aiheuttamansa kustannukset. 




> Ts. jos kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden olisi mahdollista järjestää ihmisten liikkuminen kaupungissa...


Tässä mennänkin hakoteille. Ei kaupunkisuunnittelun tehtävänä ole mikään ihmisten liikkumisen _järjestäminen_ vaan luoda edellytykset sille, että mahdollisimman moni pääsee liikkumaan niin kuin itse kokee mielekkäimmäksi.

----------


## hylje

> Nyt olet yhtä metsässä kuin keskustalainen aluepolitiikka. Suurkaupungin menestys on fyysisen ja henkisen liikenteen summa. Vaikka henki on vähän vahvempi kuin kontti, molempia tarvitaan, myös ytimessä.


Helsingissä on _asuntopula_, ei liikennepula. Tärkeät asiat ensin.

----------


## Melamies

> Bussit muuttuvat lähivuosina sähköllä kulkeviksi. Henkilöautot eivät muutu samassa tahdissa. Yksi painavimpia perusteluja vähentää voimakkaasti yksityisautoilua kaupungeissa.


Bussit muuttuvat, koska HSL pakottaa siihen (ja hyvä niin). Voihan Sipilän vatulointineuvosto määrätä myös muilla kuin sähkökäyttöisillä henkilöautoilla ajelun keskustassa (siis kaupungin) kielletyksi.
Katupölyongelma ei kuitenkaan poistu autojen sähköistymisen myötä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:25 ----------




> Helsingissä on _asuntopula_, ei liikennepula. Tärkeät asiat ensin.


Jos Helsinki olisi Saharassa, meillä olisi hiekkapula.

----------


## Salomaa

Joka tapauksessa akkuteknologian kehitys on ollut huimaavaa ja linjalla 23 kokeillaan nyt sähköbussia. Jos kokeiluu onnistuu, uskon että bussisähköistys etenee harppauksin. Odotan innolla linjan 51 akkubussikokeilua, koska käytän linjaa paljon itse.

Olin oikeastaan väärässä kun korostin yksityisauton osalta voimanlähdettä. Vaikka yksityisauto kulkisi vedellä, niin se kuitenkin vie Helsingin ydinkeskustassa tilaa muilta toiminnoilta, hidastaa joukkoliikennettä sekä tekee kaupungin epäviihtyisäksi ja turvattomaksi.

----------


## j-lu

> Systeemitasolla on Helsingissä aika paljon ihmisiä, jotka eivät voi käydä töissä ilman autoa. Heitä asuu joka puolella Helsinkiä. Oletetaan että asut vaikka Punavuoressa, työpaikkasi muuttaa alueelle, jolle ei ole yhteyksiä. Vaikka Helsingin seudun kehysalueelle tai Vantaan tai Espoon teollisuusalueelle. Lapsetkin pitäisi hakea tarhasta, töistä ei ehdi julkisilla heitä hakemaan. Sanoudutko irti töistä ja jäät työttömäksi? 
> 
> Yhteiskunnalle autoilusta on paljon hyötyä,  suurin osa suomalaisista ei voisi edes käydä töissä ilman autoa. Lisäksi jos pitää kuljettaa yhtään tavaraa mukana tai työ liikkuu, työssäkäynti menee aika mahdottomaksi ilman autoa.


Ei kukaan kiistä sitä, etteikö yhteiskunnalle olisi autoilusta hyötyä, tai että suurin osa _suomalaisista_ ei voisi käydä töissä ilman autoa. Tässä on kyse siitä, miten paljon _Helsingin kantakaupungissa_ on turhaa autoliikennettä, sellaista, joka karsiutuisi vastusta kasvattamalla, eikä näkyisi missään muualla kuin henkilöautoliikenteen vähenemisenä ja siirtymisenä muihin liikennevälineisiin.

Mitä jos edes yritettäisiin keskustella samasta asiasta?






> Minusta vaikuttaa, että Vihreässä kuplassa elävien, joilla on kokemusta vain kiinteässä toimistossa tietokoneella työskentelystä virka-aikaan eikä mistään muista töistä ja joista monet eivät ole edes koskaan ajaneet ajokorttia, on vaikea ymmärtää, että joukkoliikenne toimii vain aika rajoitetulla alueella ja järkevää palvelua ei enää illalla ole niinkään laajalla alueella. Joukkoliikenteen puute tai toivottomat yhteydet ovat Helsingin seudullakin monelle auton käytön syy. 
> 
> ...
> 
> JK. Minulla ei siis nykyään ole autoa, kuljen joukkoliikenteellä, mutta olen vuosia sitten ollut reissutöissä, joissa ei ollut mahdollista käydä ilman autoa. Silloin, melkein parikymmentä vuotta sitten, minulla oli auto, kun oli pakko olla. Myin sen pois, kun en enää työssä sitä tarvinnut ja sen jälkeen olen tullut hyvin toimeen ilman.


Mulla on auto, asun Kampissa, en tarvitsisi autoa edes mökille menoon, mutta käytän silti. Ja tässä omassa toimistossani työskentelee paljon ihmisiä, jotka tulevat autolla duuniin, vaikka voisivat liikkua muuten. Sellainen vihreä kupla.

Edellenkään en kiistä sitä, etteikö olisi ihmisiä, jotka ovat valinneet asuinpaikkansa niin onnettomasti, että auto on välttämättömyys. Väitän ainoastaan, että on paljon ihmisiä, jotka käyttävät autoa mukavuussyistä ja siksi, että autoilu on kaupungissa alihinnoiteltua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:09 ----------




> Autoilijat taas hankkivat autonsa omalla kustannuksellaan ja maksavat valtiolle veroina monin verroin aiheuttamansa kustannukset.


Taloustieteilijöiden keskuudessa on aika vahva konsensus siitä, että autoilu on Helsigissä alihinnoiteltua. Eli vaikka autoilua rahastetaan periferiassa fiskaalisista syistä, Suomen suurimmissa kaupungeissa autoilu voisi ja sen pitäisi olla kalliimpaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jotenkin musta tuntuu, että Petteri ja muut tahtoisivat Keskuskadun, Mikonkadun ja Kluuvinkadunkin palauttamisen ajoradaksi.

Tiedoksenne: Helsingissä on hyvin vähän kävelykatuja vaikkapa ruotsalaiskaupunkeihin verrattuna.

----------


## j-lu

> Monesti joukkoliikenteen heikkoutta autoiluun verrattuna alleviivaa se, että joukkoliikenne on jäänyt suurelta osin yhteiskunnan rahoittamaksi sosiaaliliikenteeksi, jolla ei olisi mitään edellytyksiä toimia kannattavana liiketoimintana.


JLF:lla yhteiskunnan ja kaupunkien toiminnasta mitään ymmärtämätön kommentti. Üllatus! Mitä mieltä oot, pitääkö päivähoidon olla yhteiskunnan tukemaa vai ei?

Kyse ei ole_ heikkoudesta_ vaan siitä, että osataan käyttää taskulaskinta ja ymmärretään vaihtoehtoiskustannuksen käsite. Mitä seuraa, jos päivähoitoa ei tueta: vanhemmista toinen jää monesti työelämän ulkopuolelle; jos joukkoliikennettä ei tueta: yhä suurempi osa ihmisistä yrittää Helsinginniemelle henkilöautolla, tarvitaan enemmän ja kalliimpaa infraa.

Uskomatonta on, että joukkoliikennefoorumilla joutuu vääntämään ratakiskoa tällaisista perusasioista kuin että miksi joukkoliikennettä järjestetään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Autoilijat taas hankkivat autonsa omalla kustannuksellaan ja maksavat valtiolle veroina monin verroin aiheuttamansa kustannukset.


Mutta kadut maksaakin kunta ja tarjoaa autoille väylät ilmaiseksi.





> Ei kaupunkisuunnittelun tehtävänä ole mikään ihmisten liikkumisen _järjestäminen_ vaan luoda edellytykset sille, että mahdollisimman moni pääsee liikkumaan niin kuin itse kokee mielekkäimmäksi.


Kyllä se liikkuminen pitää järjestää niin, että se on sujuvaa. Eikä sujuvaa ole sellainen, jos jonkun tilaavievän liikkumismuodon osuus on suhteeton.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:35 ----------




> Uskomatonta on, että joukkoliikennefoorumilla joutuu vääntämään ratakiskoa tällaisista perusasioista kuin että miksi joukkoliikennettä järjestetään.


Vuosikausiahan tätä on tehty. Kaikki eivät kuitenkaan taida olla täällä keskustelamassa siitä, miten saadaan hyvää joukkoliikennettä, vaan siitä, miten oman autoilunsa saisi toimimaan siitä joukkoliikenteestä huolimatta. Ts. lisää maanalaisia jne. Usein se ilmenee ihan trollaustasolla.

----------


## citybus

> Mutta kadut maksaakin kunta ja tarjoaa autoille väylät ilmaiseksi.


Niin muuten maksaa myös kymmeninen miljoonien raitiovaunu- ja metrotilaukset ja kaivaa vielä satojen miljoonien tunnelitkin HK-ennusteista huolimatta. Ja bussikaistat seisovat tyhjillään illat ja yöt (toisaalta tämä on vähentänyt niiden väärinkäyttöä ruuhka-aikoina, mikä on hyvä).





> Vuosikausiahan tätä on tehty. Kaikki eivät kuitenkaan taida olla täällä keskustelamassa siitä, miten saadaan hyvää joukkoliikennettä, vaan siitä, miten oman autoilunsa saisi toimimaan siitä joukkoliikenteestä huolimatta. Ts. lisää maanalaisia jne. Usein se ilmenee ihan trollaustasolla.


Kun argumentit loppuvat, aletaan puhua trollauksesta. Tämä onkin vihreiden meininkiä: jos et ole samaa mieltä meidän kanssamme, olet meitä vastaan ja sitä paitsi huonompi ihminen, tyhmä, tietämätön, kouluttamaton ja trolli.

Ja ennen kaikkea trolli. Koska kaikkien pitäisi täällä yhdessä puhista autoilun haittaamisesta ja rajoittamisesta, mutta minä en todellakaan niin tee, olen trolli.

Ja kuten jo aiemmin sanoin, ei autoilua haluta rajoittaa siellä, missä vihreiden ydinpoppoo ei koskaan edes käy: lähiöissä autoilukulttuuri rehottaa. Ainoastaan kaupungin paraatipaikat halutaan sumputtaa, että voidaan niillä muutamalla kesälomaviikolla ihastella terassilta käsin autoista tyhjiä aukioita ja kertoa omille kannattajille, miten meikäpoika / -tyttö kavereineen laittoi autoilulle stopin!

Samaan aikaan kaupunki kuitenkin rakentaa yhdessä valtion tai yksityisen kanssa taikka yksin eritasoliittymiä, tunneleita, parkkihalleja (esimerkiksi Töölö) pitkin esikaupunkialueita ja lähiöitä. Herttoniemeenkin kaavoitetaan jälleen uutta supermarketia. Länkytys "kivijalkakaupoista" on relevanttia vain pienellä alueella kaupungin keskustassa. Jopa Korkeavuorenkadulla iät ajat (ainakin oman elinaikani) ollut lähikauppa joutui lopettamaan tänä vuonna kannattamattomana. Ihmiset kun mielummin autoilevat Sellon Prismaan.

Tässä on kritisoitu Helsingin keskustan läpiajon tukkimista. Ketään ei kiinnosta Kallion asukkaat, ketään ei kiinnosta etelä-Helsingin asukkaat. Jauhetaan vain trolleista ja trulleista ja siitä, miten kaikki kaistat kiinni! No eivät ne mene. Liikenne vain siirtyy muualle.

----------


## petteri

Helsingin kantakaupungin läpiajo on itse asiassa aika paljon Kalliolaisten, Katajanokkalaisten, Punavuorelaisten ja Jätkäsaarelaisten jne. liikennettä, vaikka toki Lauttasaari ja Herttoniemi myös kulkevat keskustan läpi. Toinen läpiajon aiheuttaja on asiointi keskustassa ja sen jälkeen matkan jatkuminen keskustan läpi eli liike-elämän palveluiden käyttö matkan varrella. Vaikka nykyään pitää olla aikamoinen masokisti, että asioi autolla keskustassa, on niin paljon helpompaa ajaa Kehäteiden kauppakeskuksiin, joissa ei ole parkkipulmia. Se näkyy kaupan, palvelujen ja toimistotyöpaikkojen siirtymisenä pois kantakaupungista, joka koko ajan kiihtyy kun pääsyä keskustaan yhä vaikeutetaan.

Nythän Vihreät ovat tukkimassa loputkin yhteydet ja jotkut idealistit tarjoavat vaihtoehtona vaikka Jätkäsaaresta Merihakaan reittiä Kehä I:stä tai Hakamäentietä pitkin. Toki moottoritiet purettuna ja väylät rampautettuina, ettei vaan päästä liikkumaan liian lujaa. Pyöräilijöille toki ollaan kaduilta valmiita ottamaan vaikka kuinka paljon tilaa, vaikka yli puolet vuodesta pyöräilyn markkinaosuus on Helsingissä aika olematon ja kokonaisuudessaan murto-osa autoilusta tai joukkoliikenteestä.

Jostain syystä vielä Vihreät ovat kaikkein innokkaimpia suitsimaan autoliikennettä alueilla, joissa autoilua on jo valmiiksi vähiten, siitä on hitaiden nopeuksien vuosi aika vähän harmia ja jäljellä olevasta pienestä osasta on eniten hyötyä liike-elämälle, eli kantakaupungissa. Tavoitteena lienee tehdä keskustasta kuollut alue, jossa on talvella vain tyhjiä kävelykatuja, eikä ihmisiä tai liike-elämää muualla kuin keskustan juna- ja metroasemien yhteydessä olevissa kauppakeskuksissa. Työpaikkojen kiihtyvä pako keskustasta toki tukee tätä Vihreää idealismia. Ei autoja, ihmisiä vain asemilla ja pysäkeillä, tyhjiä kävelykatuja, tyhjiä liikehuoneistoja, rauhallista hiljaisuutta, ihan kuin lähiö kantakaupungissa.

Toki Vihreät kaupunkisuunnittelijat tulevat keskustaan hengaamaan kauniina kesäpäivinä, jolloin voi ihastella autottomuutta. Kokonaan huomiotta jää mitä autottomuus ja kävelykadut tekevät keskustalle kylmänä, sateisena ja lumisena vuodenaikana, suurimpana osana vuodessa, jolloin kukaan ei kävelykaduilla aikaa vietä ja jolloin läpiajon tuoma asiakasvirta pitäisi liike-elämää hengissä. Huomiotta jää myös toimistojen muuttuminen asunnoiksi, joka sekin hiljentää keskustaa. Se johtuu siitä että keskustassa toimiminen on yrityksille niin vaikeaa. Toisaalta vielä Vihreät tekevät aktiivista kampanjaa keskustatoimistoja vastaan pitämällä keskusta-autoilua turhana. Lopputuloksena yritykset muuttavat toimistonsa pois keskustasta parempien autoliikenneyhteyksien alueille.

Tällä hetkellä vielä Helsingin seudun väkimäärä kasvaa niin paljon tieväyläkapasiteettia nopeammin, että väylien heikentäminen on ihan hullua, kun tiet ruuhkaantuvat muutenkin koko ajan reilummin ja vaste kasvaa ihan luonnollisesti, vaikka rakennettaisiin vähän uusiakin väyliä.

Nyt olisi syytä keskittyä rakentamaan lisää asuntoja ja pääosin Kehä I:n sisään. Se on parasta joukkoliikenteen edistämistä, toki uusien raideratkaisujen ohella.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Niin muuten maksaa myös kymmeninen miljoonien raitiovaunu- ja metrotilaukset ja kaivaa vielä satojen miljoonien tunnelitkin HK-ennusteista huolimatta. Ja bussikaistat seisovat tyhjillään illat ja yöt (toisaalta tämä on vähentänyt niiden väärinkäyttöä ruuhka-aikoina, mikä on hyvä).


Öö, lipputulot on HSL-alueella jotain 300 miljoonaa per vuosi. Metro taas on sijaan politiikkaa, jonka historia ja juuret ulottuvat autoilun kultakauteen. Moni joukkoliikenneasiantuntija ja -harrastaja suhtautuu metrorakentamiseen kriittisesti - syystäkin.




> Kun argumentit loppuvat, aletaan puhua trollauksesta.


Tai kun argumentteja ei ole, trollataan. Puhun nyt pitkästä historiasta tällä foorumilla. Olen kuvitellut, että Joukkoliikennefoorumille hakeutuisi joukkoliikennemyönteistä porukkaa, mutta välillä tuntuu moni käyvän keskustelua muista syistä. Huomautin vain, että niitä perusasioita on täällä täytynyt käydä läpi vuosien ajan, ja välillä niitä on yritetty selvittää trolleille. Niitä on ollut ja käyttäjätunnuksiakin suljettu. Jos koit viestin jotenkin kohdistuvan juuri itseesi, en ota asiasta vastuuta.




> Liikenne vain siirtyy muualle.


Liikenne siirtyy keskustasta muualle, ja niin sen pitääkin. Sitä vartenhan niitä kehäteitä on tehty. Ja aina parempi, jos osa älyää vaihtaa autosta joukkoliikenteeseen tai vaikkapa polkupyörään ja/tai jättää turhat ajot sikseen.

Joudun lisäksi tuottamaan sellaisen pettymyksen, että en ole eläessäni äänestänyt Vihreitä, vaan paria muuta puoluetta, paitsi kerran presidentinvaaleissa, kun koin Vihreiden ehdokkaan olevan toisella kierroksella parempi. Että siinä mielessä puoluepolitiikan mukaanottaminen ja sillä trollaaminen meni nyt hukkaan.

----------


## Minä vain

Sitä en tosin tajua miksi Pohjoisesplanadi pitäisi muuttaa kävelykaduksi tai Pohjois- ja Eteläesplanadien kaistoja poistaa. Jalankulkijat pystyvät kävelemään puistoa pitkin etäällä ajoradoista, jolloin autojen haitta jää marginaaliseksi. Suurempi hyöty autosaatanan kurittamisesta on Kaivokadulla, jossa voisi vaihtaa ilman ajoradan ylittämistä junien ja linjojen 3, 5, 6, 7, 9, 11 ja 12 raitiovaunujen välillä, jos kaistat molempiin suuntiin siirretään Kaivokadun eteläreunaan l. linjan 12 päätepysäkki tulee nykyisten länteen vievien kaistojen tilalle.

----------


## petteri

> Sitä en tosin tajua miksi Pohjoisesplanadi pitäisi muuttaa kävelykaduksi tai Pohjois- ja Eteläesplanadien kaistoja poistaa. Jalankulkijat pystyvät kävelemään puistoa pitkin etäällä ajoradoista, jolloin autojen haitta jää marginaaliseksi. Suurempi hyöty autosaatanan kurittamisesta on Kaivokadulla, jossa voisi vaihtaa ilman ajoradan ylittämistä junien ja linjojen 3, 5, 6, 7, 9, 11 ja 12 raitiovaunujen välillä, jos kaistat molempiin suuntiin siirretään Kaivokadun eteläreunaan l. linjan 12 päätepysäkki tulee nykyisten länteen vievien kaistojen tilalle.


Miksi päätepysäkin pitäisi olla keskellä katua, josta kulkee massiivisesti ihmisiä yli ja vielä aika lailla rautatieaseman pääovien edessä? Minusta linjan 12 päätepysäkki sopisi paremmin Rautatientorille, nykyisen linjan 16 pysäkin paikalle, siihen on hyvin järjestettävissä tilaa. Kiskot Vilhonkadulta, ehkä virtajohdot voisivat olla vain pysäkillä, jolloin ei tule johtojakaan niin paljon, kun pari sataa metriä voidaan nykyään hyvin ajaa akuilla. Jos uusissa ratikoissa ei vielä ole akkuja, joilla pääsee vähän matkaa ilman virtaa, olisi niissä syytä olla.

----------


## Rester

> Toki Vihreät kaupunkisuunnittelijat tulevat keskustaan hengaamaan kauniina kesäpäivinä, jolloin voi ihastella autottomuutta. Kokonaan huomiotta jää mitä autottomuus ja kävelykadut tekevät keskustalle kylmänä, sateisena ja lumisena vuodenaikana, suurimpana osana vuodessa, jolloin kukaan ei kävelykaduilla aikaa vietä ja jolloin läpiajon tuoma asiakasvirta pitäisi liike-elämää hengissä. Huomiotta jää myös toimistojen muuttuminen asunnoiksi, joka sekin hiljentää keskustaa. Se johtuu siitä että keskustassa toimiminen on yrityksille niin vaikeaa. Toisaalta vielä Vihreät tekevät aktiivista kampanjaa keskustatoimistoja vastaan pitämällä keskusta-autoilua turhana. Lopputuloksena yritykset muuttavat toimistonsa pois keskustasta parempien autoliikenneyhteyksien alueille.


Tampereella tuota samaa hokemaa autottomuuden tuomista kauppakuolemista alettiin hokemaan siitä lähtien, kun Hämeenkadun itäosasta tehtiin kokeiluluontoisesti joukkoliikennekatu muutamia vuosia sitten. Kadun ja sen läheisyydessä olevien liikkeiden asiakasmäärät kokonaisuudessaan nousivat, eikä liiketilaa ollut tyhjillään läheskään niin paljon kuin samaisen kadun länsipäässä, jossa autoilu oli koko ajan täysin sallittua. Eli ei se katujen läpiajoliikenne sitä asiakasvirtaa tuo, vaan joukkoliikenne ja sitä kautta jalankulkijat. Kävelykatu on toki hieman eri asia, mutta poikkeuksetta noihinkin pääsee erittäin lähelle julkisella liikennevälineellä.

----------


## petteri

> Tampereella tuota samaa hokemaa autottomuuden tuomista kauppakuolemista alettiin hokemaan siitä lähtien, kun Hämeenkadun itäosasta tehtiin kokeiluluontoisesti joukkoliikennekatu muutamia vuosia sitten. Kadun ja sen läheisyydessä olevien liikkeiden asiakasmäärät kokonaisuudessaan nousivat, eikä liiketilaa ollut tyhjillään läheskään niin paljon kuin samaisen kadun länsipäässä, jossa autoilu oli koko ajan täysin sallittua. Eli ei se katujen läpiajoliikenne sitä asiakasvirtaa tuo, vaan joukkoliikenne ja sitä kautta jalankulkijat. Kävelykatu on toki hieman eri asia, mutta poikkeuksetta noihinkin pääsee erittäin lähelle julkisella liikennevälineellä.


Helsingissä autottomuus poistaa kaduilta myös työmatkalla olevia jalankulkijoita. Vielä 15-20 vuotta sitten Kaartinkaupunki ja Punavuori olivat ihan suosittuja toimistoalueita ja se piti yllä myös kivijalkakauppaa ja takasi hyvää asiakasvirtaa kaupoille ja palveluille. Nyt alueen toimistot ovat tyhjentyneet hurjaa vauhtia, osa on muutettu asunnoiksi ja osa on autioina toimistotaloina. Samalla liike-elämä, kaupat ja ravintolat tyhjenevät. Syitä tähän kehitykseen on useita, osasyynä on toki rakenteellinen toimistotalojen muuttuminen koppikonttoreista monitoimitiloiksi.´

Mutta kyllähän yrityksiä ajaa keskustasta pois myös jatkuva Vihreä syyllistäminen keskusta-autoilusta, joka on moniin korviin kuulostaa tältä: *"Emme halua keskustaan yhtään työpaikkaa, johon kukaan tulee autolla. Olkaa hyvä ja siirtykää pois keskustasta, teitä ei täällä kaivata!"* Kun koko ajan viestitään näin, vähemmän yllättäen yritysten autoilevat johtajat siirtävät toimistonsa muualle. Jatkuva keskustan liikenteen vaikeuttaminen toki vielä edesauttaa työpaikkojen häätöä. Toimistojen nykyinen joukkopako ei vielä vaan kaupunkisuunnittelijoille riitä, vaan nyt ollaan ottamassa kovemmat kävelyalueotteet käyttöön, jotta loputkin autoilevat toimistokäyttäjät muuttavat eteläisestä keskustasta pois.

Tämän kehityksen seurauksena muutama autoilija poistuu katuverkosta, mutta samalla poistuvat myös toimistoihin joukkoliikenteellä liikkuneet, jotka ovat asioineet keskustassa, kun se on ollut matkan varrella. Kun toimistot siirtyvät jonnekin Kehä I:n varrelle myös keskustasta kauppakysyntä siirtyy Itikseen, Selloon tai Kaareen. Keskusta siis hiljenee.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingissä autottomuus poistaa kaduilta myös työmatkalla olevia jalankulkijoita. Vielä 15-20 vuotta sitten Kaartinkaupunki ja Punavuori olivat ihan suosittuja toimistoalueita ja se piti yllä myös kivijalkakauppaa ja takasi hyvää asiakasvirtaa kaupoille ja palveluille.


Olisikohan ainakin yhtenä syynä se, että näiden alueiden joukkoliikenteeseen ei pahemmin ole tullut mitään parannuksia? Kummastakaan esimerkiksi ei pääse suoralla ja nopealla raideyhteydellä kantakaupunkia pitemmälle.

Yleensäkin, kun ajoyhteyksiä katkaistaan, tulisi pitää huoli, että tarjotaan yhtä tai useampaa järkevää vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## petteri

> Olisikohan ainakin yhtenä syynä se, että näiden alueiden joukkoliikenteeseen ei pahemmin ole tullut mitään parannuksia? Kummastakaan esimerkiksi ei pääse suoralla ja nopealla raideyhteydellä kantakaupunkia pitemmälle.


Varmaan osittain, keskustassa toimistojen kipuraja taitaa nykyään mennä keskimäärin 8-10 minuutin kävelyssä metroasemalta, juna-asemalta tai bussiterminaalista (Rautatientori, Eliel, Kamppi), käyttäjämäärillä painotettuna. Kun mennään kauemmas, kysyntä romahtaa. Uusista hankkeista Länsimetro, jota on jahkattu vuosikausia tuo lännestä tulevat hiukan lähemmäs ja Pisara, jota ei olla saatu liikkeelle, taas olisi siirtänyt rautatieasemaa muutaman minuutin verran etelämmäs. (Pisaran tasonvaihto ei vaikuta matka-aikaa hidastavasti, kun koko ajan siirrytään myös liukuportailla oikeaan suuntaan.). Nuo eivät kuitenkaan ole  ratkaisevia parannuksia noille alueille.

Kokonaisuudessaan eteläiseen keskustaan on kuitenkin hankalaa saada hyvää nopeaa yhteyttä. Kaikki liikenne menee ydinkeskustan läpi, jossa keskustan jalankulkijat sekä valtavat ratikka- ja bussimäärät tekevät pintaliikenteestä joka tapauksessa hyvin hidasta, katutaso on siis tukossa.

Ainoa mahdollisuus nopeammalle liikenteelle on mennä maan alle, mutta luontevaa reittiä, jossa kustannukset eivät ole taivaissa ei etelään helposti löydy. Töölön metro keskustassa tunnelina ja esikaupungeissa pikaratikkana (U-stadtbahn tyylisesti malliin Dusseldorf tai Köln) olisi kyllä vaihtoehto, muutenkin nykykehityksellä näyttää ettei Punavuoressa ja Kaartinkaupungissa enää 10-20 vuoden päästä ole montaakaan toimistoa eli ratkaisu tulisi myöhässä vaikka olisi huima polittiinen tahto. Vihreä tavoite vähäautoisemmasta alueesta voi siis toteutua, samalla toki menevät myös monet keskustatyöpaikat ja merkittävä osa keskustan kauppa- ja palvelukysynnästä siirtyy työpaikkojen mukana.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vihreä tavoite vähäautoisemmasta alueesta voi siis toteutua, samalla toki menevät myös monet keskustatyöpaikat ja merkittävä osa keskustan kauppa- ja palvelukysynnästä siirtyy työpaikkojen mukana.


Kyllä nämä kaikki on varmaan mahdollisia toteuttaa mutta asenteet julkista liikennettä ja ylipäänsä ilman autoa saavutettuja palveluja kohtaan ns rikkaiden joukossa, ja tällä tarkoitan niin keskustan ulkopuolisten omakotalueiden kuin kantakaupungin rikkaita, ovat tyrmääviä. Lukekaa vaikka tämän päivän hesarin juttua http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005185144.html ns hienostoalusiden palveluista ja varsinkin lukijoiden  kommentteja.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä nämä kaikki on varmaan mahdollisia toteuttaa mutta asenteet julkista liikennettä ja ylipäänsä ilman autoa saavutettuja palveluja kohtaan ns rikkaiden joukossa, ja tällä tarkoitan niin keskustan ulkopuolisten omakotalueiden kuin kantakaupungin rikkaita, ovat tyrmääviä.


Tuo ihan ymmärrettävää. Jos pitää urbaanista elämästä, rikas muuttaa Etelä-Helsinkiin tai Töölöön. Rajatapauksissa ehkä Munkkiniemeen, Kulosaareen, Lauttasaareen tai Tapiolaan, jos siis haluaa pientaloon. Kuusisaari, Lehtisaari, Tammisalo, Marjaniemi, Jollas sekä Espoon ranta-alueet ovat sitten vannoutuneiden autoilijoiden kansoittamia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kyllä nämä kaikki on varmaan mahdollisia toteuttaa mutta asenteet julkista liikennettä ja ylipäänsä ilman autoa saavutettuja palveluja kohtaan ns rikkaiden joukossa, ja tällä tarkoitan niin keskustan ulkopuolisten omakotalueiden kuin kantakaupungin rikkaita, ovat tyrmääviä. Lukekaa vaikka tämän päivän hesarin juttua http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005185144.html ns hienostoalusiden palveluista ja varsinkin lukijoiden  kommentteja.
> 
> t. Rainer


Luin tuon saman jutun ja siinä tosiaan Kuusisaaressa asuva Pirjo Kekälainen kertoo ensin olevansa huolissaan joukkoliikenteen vähenemisestä kun metro alkaa liikennöidä Espooseen. Samaan hengenvetoon hän tunnustaa että 23 vuoden aikana on mennyt 3 kertaa joukkoliikenteellä keskustaan. Hänenlaisiaan on paljon jotka pääsääntöisesti kieltäytyvät menemästä joukkoliikennevälineeseen. Viestissään j-lu mainitsi oikeutetusti siitä että osa nyt yksityisautoilla tehtävistä matkoista voidaan tehdä joukkoliikennevälineellä. Mutta se on iso ryhmä jolle tämä ajatus ei käy. Halutaan olla muiden yläpuolella. Siitähän on kysymys vaikkei sitä suoraan sanota.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:19 ----------

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päätti eilen että kävelykeskustan periaatesuunnitelma menee näytteille sekä lausuntokierrokselle. Ei siis jää pöydälle, niinkuin täällä epäiltiin. Lähtekää automiehet mukaan Laiturille katsomaan yhdessä luonnosta ja sanokaa mikä siinä on huonoa.

----------


## samulih

> Helsingissä autottomuus poistaa kaduilta myös työmatkalla olevia jalankulkijoita. Vielä 15-20 vuotta sitten Kaartinkaupunki ja Punavuori olivat ihan suosittuja toimistoalueita ja se piti yllä myös kivijalkakauppaa ja takasi hyvää asiakasvirtaa kaupoille ja palveluille. Nyt alueen toimistot ovat tyhjentyneet hurjaa vauhtia, osa on muutettu asunnoiksi ja osa on autioina toimistotaloina. Samalla liike-elämä, kaupat ja ravintolat tyhjenevät. *Syitä tähän kehitykseen on useita, osasyynä on toki rakenteellinen toimistotalojen muuttuminen koppikonttoreista monitoimitiloiksi.*´ .


Olisikohan kuitenkin virkkeen loppu se oikea syy ja alkuosa vain mututuntumalla omien ajatusten värittämää.....


_Helsingissä taisteltiin piilokonttoreita vastaan 1980-luvulla. Konttorista sai kantakaupungissa parempaa vuokraa kuin asunnosta, joten asuntoja yritettiin salaa muuttaa konttoreiksi. Nyt tilanne on päinvastainen. Luvallisia konttoreita halutaan muuttaa asunnoiksi, koska asumisesta maksetaan paremmin kuin toimistoista. Kaupungin politiikkana on yrittää säilyttää työpaikkoja Helsingissä._

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2013/03/09...t-punavuoreen/

Ja toimistojen rakenne on muutunut vuosien varrella ? http://www2.uiah.fi/~ikoskine/recent...ikorttelit.pdf

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta se on iso ryhmä jolle tämä ajatus ei käy. Halutaan olla muiden yläpuolella. Siitähän on kysymys vaikkei sitä suoraan sanota.


Mä sanoisin että mikään iso ryhmä se ei ole, mutta osaa kuitenkin pitää meteliä. Ne jotka asuvat Kuusisaaren tyyppisissä alueissa eivät edusta tyypillisiä pk-seutulaisia, he ovat joko diplomaatteja tai muita ulkomaan kellokkaita, suuryritysten johtajia, virastojen ylijohtajia, maailmanluokan ammattilaisurheilijoita, suuromaisuuden perijöitä, tai muita äkkirikastuneita. Yhteistä on että he omistavat Helsingin arvoasuntonsa lisäksi muitakin asuntoja ja loma-asuntoja ympäri Suomea, jotkut ympäri maailman, he eivät vieroksu matkustaa metrolla Pariisissa tai Tokiossa mutta Helsingissä julkisten käyttö on mahdottomuuus. Osittain ehkä siksi että he ovat julkisuudesta tunnettuja ja haluavat välttää tunkeilevaa ihailua muiden kansalaisten suunnalta. Lisäksi on sitten heitä jotka haluavat olla heidänkaltaisiaan ja jotka ihailevat heidän elämäntyyliään ja jotka kanssa osaavat pitää meteliä samista arvoista. Lisäksi muistutan että kantakaupungin talouksista kuitenkin n 30% omistaa auton ja niin ei olisi ellei pysäköinti olisi lähestulkoon ilmaista. Ja osalle ei ole merkitystä vaikka se maksaisi kymmeniätuhansia vuodessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Olisikohan kuitenkin virkkeen loppu se oikea syy ja alkuosa vain mututuntumalla omien ajatusten värittämää.....
> 
> _Helsingissä taisteltiin piilokonttoreita vastaan 1980-luvulla. Konttorista sai kantakaupungissa parempaa vuokraa kuin asunnosta, joten asuntoja yritettiin salaa muuttaa konttoreiksi. Nyt tilanne on päinvastainen. Luvallisia konttoreita halutaan muuttaa asunnoiksi, koska asumisesta maksetaan paremmin kuin toimistoista. Kaupungin politiikkana on yrittää säilyttää työpaikkoja Helsingissä._


Kyllä Punavuoressa, Kaartinkaupungissa ja muuallakin keskustan reunoilla toimistojen tyhjeneminen on ihan markkinaehtoista ja monet alueet hiljenevät ihan silmissä, kun uusia tulijoita ei vaan vanhojen poislähtevien tilalle ole. Hyvin harva yritys halua vuokrata koppikonttoria alueelta, jolla ei ole kunnolla parkkipaikkoja,  johon on autolla hyvin hankala matka ja julkinen liikennekin yhden vaihdon tai pitkän kävelyn päässä ytimestä. Kun harva haluaa vuokrata alueen toimistotaloja, toimistojen vuokrat tipahtavat pohjiin, toimistoja jää paljon tyhjilleen ja syntyy voimakas paine muuttaa tyhjiä toimistoja asunnoiksi. Viime vuosien aikana tapahtunut toimistojen muuttaminen asunnoiksi on kyllä vähentänyt tyhjiä toimistotiloja, ilman käyttötarkoitusten muutoksia, tyhjiä, potentiaalisesti slummiutuvia toimistotaloja olisi vielä paljon enemmän.

Punavuoren ja Kaartinkaupungin tyhjät ja puolityhjät toimistotalot ovat tyhjillään, koska nykyisissä oloissa vuokralaisia ei vaan löydy. Yritykset arvostavat monikäyttöistä tilaa, jota tarvitaan vähemmän kuin koppikonttoria, hyviä parkkimahdollisuuksia, hyvää julkista liikennettä ja hyviä liikenneyhteyksiä autolla. Eteläinen keskusta-alue ei pysty tarjoamaan mitään noista. Tuolla tarjotaan koppikonttoria, heikkoja ja kalliita parkkipaikkoja, ei parasta julkista liikennettä ja nihkeitä sekä jatkuvasti huonontuvia autoilumahdollisuuksia, lisäksi kaupunki suhtautuu aika vihamielisesti tai ainakin jatkuvasti edellytyksiä heikentävästi alueelle autolla tulevaan työpaikkaliikenteeseen. 

Jos kaupunki haluaisi säilyttää työpaikkoja alueella, sen olisi syytä lopettaa autoliikenteen edellytysten heikentäminen ja korostaa että keskustassa voi käydä töissä myös autolla sekä parantaa julkisia yhteyksiä. Lisäksi pitäisi pyrkiä siihen että jonkinlainen osa toimistotaloista puretaan ja korvataan uusilla. Nythän vain yksi iso talo Kasarmintorin laidalla purettu ja rakennetaan uusiksi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mä sanoisin että mikään iso ryhmä se ei ole, mutta osaa kuitenkin pitää meteliä. Ne jotka asuvat Kuusisaaren tyyppisissä alueissa eivät edusta tyypillisiä pk-seutulaisia, he ovat joko diplomaatteja tai muita ulkomaan kellokkaita, suuryritysten johtajia, virastojen ylijohtajia, maailmanluokan ammattilaisurheilijoita, suuromaisuuden perijöitä, tai muita äkkirikastuneita. Yhteistä on että he omistavat Helsingin arvoasuntonsa lisäksi muitakin asuntoja ja loma-asuntoja ympäri Suomea, jotkut ympäri maailman, he eivät vieroksu matkustaa metrolla Pariisissa tai Tokiossa mutta Helsingissä julkisten käyttö on mahdottomuuus. .......
> 
> t. Rainer


Olen tavannut runsaasti ihan tavallisia duunareita, jotka eivät mene julkisen liikenteen välineeseen missään tilanteessa. Iältään he ovat 60-80 vuotiaita miehiä. Heistä osa on tietyssä mielessä absoluuttisia autofanaatikkoja. Heille oma auto ja sillä ajaminen ovat persoonallisuuden jatke. He eivät myöskään suostu keskustelmaan aiheesta että luopuisi omasta autosta ja siirtyisi joukkoliikennevälineeseen. En tarkoita nyt ryhmää, jolle ammatin takia auto on välttämätön. Heitä on paljon, mutta paljon on heitä joille omalla autolla ajaminen on miehisyys- ja persoonallisuuskysymys.

Erilaisten asioiden puitteissa osallistun kokouksiin eri puolilla Helsinkiä. Osa saapuu pyörällä, osa joukkoliikenteellä, osa kävellen. Arvatkaa mistä tunnistaa omalla autolla saapuvan ?

----------


## Melamies

> Olen tavannut runsaasti ihan tavallisia duunareita, jotka eivät mene julkisen liikenteen välineeseen missään tilanteessa. Iältään he ovat 60-80 vuotiaita miehiä. Heistä osa on tietyssä mielessä absoluuttisia autofanaatikkoja. Heille oma auto ja sillä ajaminen ovat persoonallisuuden jatke. He eivät myöskään suostu keskustelmaan aiheesta että luopuisi omasta autosta ja siirtyisi joukkoliikennevälineeseen. En tarkoita nyt ryhmää, jolle ammatin takia auto on välttämätön. Heitä on paljon, mutta paljon on heitä joille omalla autolla ajaminen on miehisyys- ja persoonallisuuskysymys.


Joo onhan heitä, pahimmillaan pomo joutuu olemaan heidän henkilökohtainen taksikuskinsa.




> Erilaisten asioiden puitteissa osallistun kokouksiin eri puolilla Helsinkiä. Osa saapuu pyörällä, osa joukkoliikenteellä, osa kävellen. Arvatkaa mistä tunnistaa omalla autolla saapuvan ?


He ovat aina myöhässä?

----------


## Salomaa

Mistä tunnistaa omalla autolla fanaattisesti ajavan 60-80 vuotiaan miehen ?

Oikea vastaus:

- keskivartalolihavuus eli kansan kielellä kaljamaha

Eivät tietenkään kaikki mutta huomattavan selkeä enemmistö. Makkara ja liha heille maistuu, mutta myös jos sitä autoa ei saa 50 metrin päähän kokouspaikasta, jo heillä on täys paniikki ja kokouksen ajan kestävä natina kun on niin huonoa kaupunkisuunnittelua, kun ei ole autolle parkkipaikkaa.

----------


## sm3

Voiko enää mennä alemmas keskustelun taso...

----------


## Rehtori

> Voiko enää mennä alemmas keskustelun taso...


Tämä ketju on tuskallista luettavaa. Vihervasemmisto käy täysin ideologista kokonaiskuvaa ymmärtämätöntä keskustelua. Pääasia on että idiootit, jotka ajavat omalla autollaan, saisivat p***aa niskaan ja ratikalla pääsisi jokaisen niemen notkoon.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tämä ketju on tuskallista luettavaa. Vihervasemmisto käy täysin ideologista kokonaiskuvaa ymmärtämätöntä keskustelua. Pääasia on että idiootit, jotka ajavat omalla autollaan, saisivat p***aa niskaan ja ratikalla pääsisi jokaisen niemen notkoon.


Tai, sitten juuri tällainen yllälainattu argumentointi on tuskallista luettavaa. Keskustelun taso on alhaalla monella eri tavalla.

----------


## j-lu

Hyvää keskustelua :ironiset thumbsupit:

Sen vielä sanon, muu ei kiinnosta, että keskustan palvelujen näivettyminen on sellaista pelotttelusontaa - joka muuten on kestänyt pari vuosikymmentä - että sietäisi jo lopettaa. Petterikin rööperiläisenä tietää, että joku Pinkomo, Digelius tai Sidreria voivat sijaita vain Helsingin kantakaupungissa, ja että niille on ihan sama, vaikka autoliikenne kantakaupungissa lopetettaisiin kokonaan. Kehän varsien ostareilla vastaavat palvelut hoitavat HOK-Elanto pub ja Anttila topten ja Dressman. Että ei muuta kuin onnea Espoo, Vantaa, Lohja ja Hyvinkää! Miesten _tyyli_ on nyt teidänkin huudeillanne.

Nyt lähden bier bierin kautta katko katkolle onnellisena siitä, että kaupunkia suunnitellaan vihdoinkin muun liikkumisen kuin yksityisautoilun ehdoilla.

----------


## Salomaa

Nimenomaan ! Jos kevyen läpänheiton sijasta tosiaan toteaisi, niin nyt on päästy toteuttamaan niitä yhteisiä joukkoliikenne- ja kävely- ja pyöräilysuunitelmia, joita jo 80 -luvulla sovittiin, mutta yksityisautoilua puoltavat onnistuivat estämään.

Kun kerran kaupunkia pitää kasvattaa, niin jossain pitää olla liikkumisen kehittämisen painopiste. Kyllä se on joukkoliikenteessa, kävelyssä ja pyöräilyssä, jos kaupunkia vielä tiivistetään.

Helsingin muutama edellinen kaupunginvaltuusto oli joukkoliikennemyönteisiä, mutta niin näyttää tämä uusikin olevan. eihän siitä pidä olla katkera, jos olemme valinneet jokainen oman näkökantansa mukaan kaupungin yhteiset päättäjät.

----------


## kompura

> Mutta kadut maksaakin kunta ja tarjoaa autoille väylät ilmaiseksi.


Autoilijat kyllä maksavat täyden hinnan myös katujen käytöstä. Jos valtio ei kaupunkien mielestä korvaa autoilun väyläkustannuksia riittävässä määrin, asia kannattaa ottaa puheeksi valtion kanssa.  :Very Happy:  Se, että valtio jättäisi jotain tilittämättä kunnille, ei ainakaan autoilijoiden tilillä näy mitenkään. 




> Kyllä se liikkuminen pitää järjestää niin, että se on sujuvaa. Eikä sujuvaa ole sellainen, jos jonkun tilaavievän liikkumismuodon osuus on suhteeton.


Totta kai liikenteen yleinen sujuvuus on tärkeää, ja se tarkoittaa myös kumipyörillä kulkevan liikenteen sujuvuutta. Se ei ainakaan tarkoita sitä, että kumipyörillä kulkevaa liikennettä tahallaan vaikeutettaisiin ilman pakottavaa syytä. 

Mitä tilantarpeeseen tulee, niin esim. raitioliikenteen suuri hienous on siinä, että se kykenee jakamaan samaa katutilaa muun liikenteen kanssa. Tämä hienous menetetään, jos raitioliikenne eristetään omille kaistoilleen. Samalla on syytä myös kysyä, kuljettaako ratikat todella niin suuria ihmismassoja, että omien kaistojen varaaminen on perustelua.

Esim. Helsingissä useimmilla reiteillä huipputunnin kuorma on vain muutamia satoja matkustajia tunnissa ja yli tuhannen lähinnä Mannerheimintiellä Töölöntullilta etelään ja Hakaniementorilta Lasipalatsille: https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...2014-03-17.pdf, Kuva 9, s. 25.

Se, mihin kaupunkisuunnittelulla voidaan ja pitäisi oikeasti vaikuttaa, on erilaisten liikennettä indusoivien toimintojen sijoittelu. Kun Helsingin niemi on niin ahdas, pitäisi ohjata työpaikkojen muodostuminen muualle, esim. Haagan-Pitäjänmäen ja Malmin-Pukinmäen suuntaan tai miksei myös Leppävaaraan ja Aviapolis-Tikkurilaan robustien liikenneyhteyksien äärelle. 




> Kaikki eivät kuitenkaan taida olla täällä keskustelamassa siitä, miten saadaan hyvää joukkoliikennettä, vaan siitä, miten oman autoilunsa saisi toimimaan siitä joukkoliikenteestä huolimatta. Ts. lisää maanalaisia jne.


On jokseenkin kummallinen ajatus, että samaan kaupunkiin ei sopisi sekä hyvä joukkoliikenne että sujuvasti toimiva autoilu. Miksi nämä halutaan aina nähdä toisensa poissulkevina vaihtoehtoina?

Monesti näkee väitettävän, että aiemmin liikennettä olisi kehitetty autoilun ehdoilla - ja nyt joku muu olisi ykkössijalla. Käytännössä tämä näkyy erilaisten betoniporsaiden asettamisena autoilua tukkimaan. Epäilenpä, että aika harva autoilija on sitä mieltä, että Suomessa olisi milloinkaan suunniteltu liikennettä autoilu edellä.

----------


## hylje

> On jokseenkin kummallinen ajatus, että samaan kaupunkiin ei sopisi sekä hyvä joukkoliikenne että sujuvasti toimiva autoilu. Miksi nämä halutaan aina nähdä toisensa poissulkevina vaihtoehtoina?


Poissulkevuuden aiheuttava asia on tilankäyttö. Ihanteellinen jalankulku- ja joukkoliikenneympäristö on tiivis, tehokas ja ruuhkainen. Ihanteellinen autoiluympäristö on harvahko, väljä ja sujuva.

----------


## Salomaa

Missä lie foorumilla on kun raitioliikenteen hienoudeksi väitetään sen ajamista henkilöautojen seassa ? Kohta Vapaudenkatu saa varmaan oman viestiketjun.

----------


## citybus

> Missä lie foorumilla on kun raitioliikenteen hienoudeksi väitetään sen ajamista henkilöautojen seassa ? Kohta Vapaudenkatu saa varmaan oman viestiketjun.


Tämä alkaakin pikkuhiljaa tuntua itsestäni järkevältä ajatukselta. Otetaan esimerkiksi Hämeentien silta ja Kustaa Vaasan tie: Hämeentien sillalla Sturenkadun kaksi kaistaa ja Hämeentien yksi kaista + bussikaista tungetaan yhdeksi auto- ja yhdeksi bussikaistaksi. Siten kolmen autokaistan autoliikenteen tulisi mahtua yhdelle kaistalle. Tosiasiassa myös bussikaista on täynnä autoja. Sen sijaan raitiovaunu köröttelee Arabiaan (ensi syksystä alkaen 10 minuutin vuorovälein) mukanaan aina hyvin vajaa kuorma - kyytiläisiä ei ole useaa kymmentä per vaunu edes ruuhka-aikaan.

Tässä tulisi ilman muuta tutkia, miksi taloutemme veturin - tuhansien työläisten automatkaa pitää hankaloittaa, jotta raitiovaunu pääsee sujahtamaan pari liikennevalokiertoa aikaisemmin Arabiaan. Samassa jonossa jonottavat nimittäin myös ne useiden itä-Vantaan ja pohjois-Helsingin lähiöiden bussit, joiden matkustajat ovat raitiovaunumatkustajiin nähden toissijaisessa asemassa. Raitiovaunukiskot seisovat suurimman osan päivästä esimerkiksi Hämeentien sillalla aivan tyhjän panttina.

Samoin on tilanne Kustaa Vaasan tiellä, missä Sturenkadun kahden kaistan, Hämeentien 1+1 kaistan sekä Hermannin rantatien kahden kaistan liikenne sullotaan kahdelle kaistalle. Jonot heijastuvat toisinaan Sturenkatua Linnanmäelle saakka, Hämeentiellä Ristikkotien risteykseen ja Hermannin rannassa puoleen väliin rannan suoraa. Ylhäisessä yksinäisyydessään kahdelta kaistalta tilaa vievät raitiovaunujen halliraiteet.

Tämä jos mikä on tolkutonta.

No, poistaisivat alkuun edes sen Hämeentien sillan pohjoispuolen jalkakäytävän.

----------


## Multsun poika

Arabiaan "köröttelee" ensi syksystä alkaen linjat 6 ja 8 kumpanenkin 10 välein. Käsittääkseni tästä tulee 5 min välein kulkeva yhteys Arabiaan

----------


## Max

> Arabiaan "köröttelee" ensi syksystä alkaen linjat 6 ja 8 kumpanenkin 10 välein. Käsittääkseni tästä tulee 5 min välein kulkeva yhteys Arabiaan


Ja mainitulla sillalla köröttelevät lisäksi linjat 1 ja 7 kymmenen minuutin välein eli sen ylittää 24 ratikkaa tunnissa kumpaankin suuntaan.

----------


## kompura

> Ja mainitulla sillalla köröttelevät lisäksi linjat 1 ja 7 kymmenen minuutin välein eli sen ylittää 24 ratikkaa tunnissa kumpaankin suuntaan.


Jos oletetaan, että noilla linjoilla ajellaan ennen pitkää uusilla Artic-vaunuilla, niin ko. kohdassa tarjotaan normaaliliikenteessä matkustajapaikkoja 24*162 = 3888/h eli nelisen tuhatta suuntaansa tunnissa. Paljonko mahtaa olla kysyntää? Jopa ruuhkatunnin kuorma Sörnäisissä jää alle 1000 matkustajan/suunta ja Kustaa-Vaasan tielle riittää n. 500/suunta. 

Julkisin varoin rahoitetun joukkoliikenteen suurin heikkous on siinä, että sen tehottomuudella ei ole mitään rajaa. Vaikka kunnon kuormituksella kiskoliikenne onkin erittäin ekologista, liki tyhjällä kiskokalustolla huristelulla ei ole mitään tekemistä ekologisuuden kanssa.

----------


## citybus

> Ja mainitulla sillalla köröttelevät lisäksi linjat 1 ja 7 kymmenen minuutin välein eli sen ylittää 24 ratikkaa tunnissa kumpaankin suuntaan.


Hämeentien silta on Paavalin kirkolta Arabiaan johtava siltä. Käsittääkseni 1 ja 7 eivät siitä kulje kuin halliin.

----------


## kompura

> Hämeentien silta on Paavalin kirkolta Arabiaan johtava siltä. Käsittääkseni 1 ja 7 eivät siitä kulje kuin halliin.


...eli tulkitsenko oikein, että ko. sillalla kulkee aamuruuhkan huipputunnin aikaan vähän reilu 500 matkustajaa/suunta?

Vertailun vuoksi, samassa paikassa kulkee 28000-46000 autoa vuorokaudessa (http://www.hel.fi/hel2/ksv/Aineistot...ennemaarat.pdf). Jos olettaa, että 10% liikenteestä on ruuhkahuipun aikaan (vrt. VT4 Jakomäki LAM-piste, s. 12 http://www.liikennevirasto.fi/docume...e-a4ea9f320239), niin autoja huristelee paikan ohi samassa ajassa 3000-4500 kpl eli lähes 10-kertainen määrä ihmisiä. 

Mikä onkaan asiallinen peruste sille, että ratikoille allokoidaan niukkaa tilaa kokonaisten omien kaistojen verran?

[EDIT]Miten mahdetaan Helsingissä pärjäillä ja kuinka kauan, jos kaikki Helsingiin autolla saapuvat jonain kauniina aamuna vetaisevat palkokasvin sieraimeensa ja jäävät yksissä tuumin kotiinsa syljeksimään kattoon?

----------


## citybus

> ...eli tulkitsenko oikein, että ko. sillalla kulkee aamuruuhkan huipputunnin aikaan vähän reilu 500 matkustajaa/suunta?


Tulkitset aivan oikein. Samaan aikaan paikan ohi kulkee kymmeniä (en nyt tiedä tarkkaa lukua) 70- ja 700-sarjan busseja sekä 4- ja 7-tien kaukoliikennettä. Nämä köröttävät kiltisti autoliikenteen seassa.

----------


## kompura

> Tulkitset aivan oikein. Samaan aikaan paikan ohi kulkee kymmeniä (en nyt tiedä tarkkaa lukua) 70- ja 700-sarjan busseja sekä 4- ja 7-tien kaukoliikennettä. Nämä köröttävät kiltisti autoliikenteen seassa.


Täytyyhän ihmisten toki ymmärtää että taustalla ovat nk. yleiset syyt. Rahvas joutaa aina hetkisen odottamaan, jotta eliitti vaunuissaan voi mennä ensin. Ehkä tuohonkin olisi aiheellista rakentaa eliitin vaunuille oma, nimekkäiden arkkitehtien piirtämä silta?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Salomaa

Kuljen itse lukuisia kertoja Mannerheimintiellä bussilla Elielinaukiolle. Manskun Bussikaista vetää hyvin. Jos henkilöuto siellä usemman korttelinvälin ajaa, niin kameraan pääsee ja maksaa siitä.
Jos Aprillipäivänä joku sanoo että raitiovaunukaistoille ja bussikaistoille pääsee henkilöautot, niin voihan sille vähän naurahtaakin.

Citybus tietää että kirjoittaa joukkoliikennefoorumille, ja ymmärtää myös että ei kukaan Helsingissä syty sille, että joukkoliikenne väistyisi henkilöautojen tieltä.  Väärien lukujen esittäminen joukkoliikennematkustajistakaan ei edistä yksityisautoilin puolustamista. Mutta lohduttaa voin toteamalla että Helsingin päättäjät ovat varsin lepsuja sujuvoittaakseen joukkoliikennettä yksityisautoilua rajoittamalla.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta lohduttaa voin toteamalla että Helsingin päättäjät ovat varsin lepsuja sujuvoittaakseen joukkoliikennettä yksityisautoilua rajoittamalla.


Onko jossain päin maailmaa Helsingin päättäjiä innokkaampia yksityisautoilun rajoittajia ja joukkoliikenteen edistäjiä? Jo on niin missä?

Helsingissä on joukkoliikenteellä huomattavan paljon omia kaistoja, osalla pääkaduista on kaksi joukkoliikennekaistaa suuntaansa, se on kansainvälisesti aika poikkeuksellista, kun kadut eivät ole kauhean leveitäkään.

----------


## vristo

Hesarissa tänään:
"Helsingissä liikkuville autoilijoille satojen eurojen lisälasku? Ympäristölautakunta käsittelee ruuhkamaksuja ajavaa lakialoitetta."

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005195314.html

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:51 ----------

"EU:n asettamat typpioksidiraja-arvot ylittyvät erityisesti vilkkaasti liikennöidyissä katukuiluissa. Selvityksissä liikenteen hinnoittelu on osoittautunut tehokkaimmaksi yksittäiseksi keinoksi vähentää päästöjä, Helsingin ympäristötarkastaja Suvi Haaparanta kertoo."

----------


## Salomaa

Toistan vielä että yksityisautoilua suuren kaupungi n keskustassa ei rajoiteta siksi että autoilijoita haluttaisiin kiusata tai rangaista. Kuinka monen pikkuauton tilan bussi vie  ja kuinka monta matkustajaa mahtuu yhteen bussiin . Kun tämä henkilöautojen tila otetaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön, saavutetaan enemmän etuja kuin haittoja. Tai ketjussa esitettyjen argumenttien perusteella haitat ovat tekaistuja. 

auton omistajakin voi käyttää joukkoliikennettä - kelpaako ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:19 ----------

Edellisessä viestissä on linkki Hesarin sivuille, siinä mainitaan mm että Tukholmassa 70 % kaupunkilaisista on tyytyväisiä ruuhkamaksuihin ja edelleen viidennes pysyvästä henkilöautoilusta on poistunut.

Hyvä kannattaa Helsingissäkin ottaa käyttöön heti.

----------


## vristo

> auton omistajakin voi käyttää joukkoliikennettä - kelpaako ?


Joo, mä käytän sujuvasti kumpaakin. Työni vuoksi on pakko käyttää autoa (olen töissä HSL-alueen liikennöitsijällä ja työvuoroni alkaa/loppuu usein vuorokauden aikaan, jolloin joukkoliikennettä ei ole tarjolla). Monia muita asiointireissuja (esim. isommat kauppareissut tai viikonlopun kyläilyt tms.) teemme (perheeni) autolla, jolloin säästyy aikaa. Myös keskustaan tulemme usein autolla ja se on helppoa kun pysäköi esimerkiksi Stockmannin Q-Parkiin (Stokkan kantiskortilla maksaa vähemmän), jonne pääsee kätevästi Manskun suunnalta tai pitkän tunnelin kautta Ruoholahdesta. Mulla ei ole juuri koskaan tarvetta ajaa esimerkiksi nyt autottoman kävelykeskustan laajenemisalueeksi ehdotettua Rautatieaseman tienoilla ja Kaivokatua pitkin. 

Mutta, käytän myös joukkoliikennettä aina kuin voin, eikä ole pakottavaa tarvetta autoilla. Arvostan joukkoliikenteen etuuksia ja omia kaistoja (niin joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisen kuin sen käyttäjän silmin). Niillä saadaan luotettavuutta ja täsmällisyyttä joukkoliikenteeseen, jotka ovat omiaan lisäämään sen arvostusta ja suosiota. Hyvillä joukkoliikenne-etuuksilla voidaan saada myös kustannussäästöjä kun vähemmällä vuoromäärällä voidaan säilyttää hyvä palvelutaso, kun joukkoliikennevälineet eivät seiso liikennevaloissa tai autoruuhkissa.

Olen ehdottomasti autottoman kävelykeskustan laajentamisen kannalla ja vahvojen joukkoliikenneväylien lisäämisen kannalla Helsingin keskustassa. Kaupunki toimii ihmisten ehdoilla, ei autoilun. Esimerkiksi Ruotsin kaupungeissa on lähes jokaisessa aivan ydinkeskusta, tai historiallinen keskusta, rauhoitettu autoilulta.

Jos omaa autoiluani on tulevaisuudessa mahdollista vähentää sen ansiosta, että kaupungissamme on sujuvampi ja parempi joukkoliikenne, niin teen sen ilomielin.

----------


## petteri

> Toistan vielä että yksityisautoilua suuren kaupungi n keskustassa ei rajoiteta siksi että autoilijoita haluttaisiin kiusata tai rangaista. Kuinka monen pikkuauton tilan bussi vie  ja kuinka monta matkustajaa mahtuu yhteen bussiin . Kun tämä henkilöautojen tila otetaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön, saavutetaan enemmän etuja kuin haittoja. Tai ketjussa esitettyjen argumenttien perusteella haitat ovat tekaistuja.


Eivätkö kaikki matkustajat nykyään mahdu ratikoihin ja busseihin? Onko lisäbusseille todella tarvetta vai onko kenties ajatuksena laittaa neljä ratikkaraidetta pääkaduille? Puolityhjä bussi tai ratikka ei ole kovin ekologinen liikennemuoto.

----------


## 339-DF

> Puolityhjä bussi tai ratikka ei ole kovin ekologinen liikennemuoto.


Tuossa taannoin bussi ajoi Tullinpuomissa jotain autoa päin ja osui sitten talon seinään. Uutisoitiin, että bussissa oli 3 matkustajaa (eli yht. 4 hlöä) ja autossa 5 hlöä. Tuli vähän tämä sama mieleen... Varsinkin bussit tuntuvat seilaavan koko lailla tyhjänoloisina. Toisaalta autoissakin on keskimäärin se ykspilkkujotain henkeä sisällä, että eivät nekään kovin kummoiseen täyttöasteeseen pääse.

Bulevardisointi ja kaupunkirakenteen tiivistäminen ratkaisevat tietysti tämän kuin itsestään  jos nyt on ratikassa vapaata kapasiteettia, mutta linjan varrelle tulee 10 000 uutta asukasta, niin siinähän saadaan se kapasiteetti käyttöön ja vieläpä niin, että kustannukset eivät nouse. Nämä uudet asukkaat kuljetetaan ikään kuin ilmaiseksi, lipputulot ovat puhdasta plussaa.

Ratikkapuolella elokuu tuo mukanaan uuden linjaston. Kunhan olemme aikamme totutelleet sen käyttöön on jännä nähdä, miten se vaikuttaa kuormituksiin. Siinä ydinajatus on tarjota suosituille väleille kohtalaisen tasainen 5 min vuoroväli, jolloin ratikka on tarjonnan puolesta jo todella houkutteleva. Jos tuo 5 min vuoroväli oikeasti realisoituu, se voi nostaa ratikan suosiota aika mukavasti.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eivätkö kaikki matkustajat nykyään mahdu ratikoihin ja busseihin? Onko lisäbusseille todella tarvetta vai onko kenties ajatuksena laittaa neljä ratikkaraidetta pääkaduille? Puolityhjä bussi tai ratikka ei ole kovin ekologinen liikennemuoto.


Eivät mahdu, koska kaupunkisuunnitteljoiden ja keskeisten puolueiden tavoitteena on kasvattaa Helsinkiä. Busssi tai ratikkaa osittain täytettynäkin on ekologisempi vaihtoehto kuin yhden miehen ajama henkilöauto, jossa myös kuljetetaan neljä tyhjää paikkaa ja siten yhtä kuljetettua miestä kohden on päästöjä.

----------


## citybus

> Eivät mahdu, koska kaupunkisuunnitteljoiden ja keskeisten puolueiden tavoitteena on kasvattaa Helsinkiä. Busssi tai ratikkaa osittain täytettynäkin on ekologisempi vaihtoehto kuin yhden miehen ajama henkilöauto, jossa myös kuljetetaan neljä tyhjää paikkaa ja siten yhtä kuljetettua miestä kohden on päästöjä.


Höpö höpö. Minun Teslani ei päästele mitään ilmoille 😊

----------


## Melamies

> Eivät mahdu, koska kaupunkisuunnitteljoiden ja keskeisten puolueiden tavoitteena on kasvattaa Helsinkiä. Busssi tai ratikkaa osittain täytettynäkin on ekologisempi vaihtoehto kuin yhden miehen ajama henkilöauto, jossa myös kuljetetaan neljä tyhjää paikkaa ja siten yhtä kuljetettua miestä kohden on päästöjä.


Onko "akka ratissa" sinulle niin kauhea näky, että aivosi poistavat sen muististasi heti? Yhtä henkilöä kuljettavien autojen kuskeina on myös paljon naisia ja heistä yllättävän suuri osa on myös kaahareita.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Höpö höpö. Minun Teslani ei päästele mitään ilmoille 😊


Mitä nyt renkaiden jauhamaa katupölyä, sekä hiukkasia mm. jarruista. Luonnollisesti nämä ovat aivan eri maailmasta kuin polttomoottoriautolla.




> Onko "akka ratissa" sinulle niin kauhea näky, että aivosi poistavat sen muististasi heti? Yhtä henkilöä kuljettavien autojen kuskeina on myös paljon naisia ja heistä yllättävän suuri osa on myös kaahareita.


Minä ainakin tulkitsin viestin niin, että "mies" tarkoitti ylipäätään ihmistä.

----------


## Salomaa

Tesla on iso auto ja jos niitä tai sen kokoisia ajaa kolme peräkkäin, niin samassa tilassa kulkee joukkoliikenneväline, johon mahtuu 50. 

Mies tarkoittaa monessa yhteydessä henkilöä, mutta tässä joukkoliikennefoorumin yksityisautoilukeskustelussa voidaan todeta että fanaattinen yksityisautoilija pitää kynsin hampain omasta autosta ja sen oikeudesta kulkea kaikilla kaduilla kiinni. Hän on yleensä mies.

----------


## Salomaa

Keskustatunneli uuteen valmisteluun: 

_Helsingin ensimmäinen maanalainen yleiskaava on tullut voimaan vuonna 2011 ja on oikeusvaikutteinen. Vuonna 2017 aloitetaan uuden maanalaisen yleiskaavan valmistelu, joka tulee tukemaan valmistunutta Helsingin uutta yleiskaavaa sekä kaupungin strategiaa. Tavoitteena on varautua maankäytön kasvamisen myötä tulevaan maanalaisten toimintojen tarpeeseen ja monipuoliseen hyödyntämiseen. Maanalainen yleiskaava huomioi jo rakennetut maanalaiset tilat ja turvaa yhteiskunnalle elintärkeiden uusien hankkeiden tilavaraukset. Huomioidaan kaupunkirakenteen tiivistymisen myötä maan alle sijoittuvien toimintojen edellyttämät uudet tilavaraukset. Suunnitteluperiaatteet on hyväksytetty kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa vuoden 2017 keväällä. Maanalainen yleiskaavaluonnos pyritään viemään lautakuntakäsittelyyn vuoden 2018 ja ehdotus vuoden 2019 aikana._ 

Näin sanotaan Hel.fi -sivuilla. Keskustatunneli on saanut hieman höystettä ja uuden nimen, jotta läpimenomahdollisuudet tulisivat todennäköisemmäksi.  Periaate on sama kuin kaupunkibulevardeissa.

Tässä tunnelin luonnoskartta  http://kartta.hel.fi/?setlanguage=fi...tplans=visible

Keskustelutilaisuus 5.6. klo 17-19 näyttelytila Laiturilla , Narikka 2

----------


## Salomaa

Kaupunkisuunnittelumessut Laiturilla tämän viikon. Iso tekstillä varustettuja pahvitauluja muunmuassa. Mietin mitä ne ovat ; propagandaa, informaatiota, markkinointitekstiä vai jotain muuta. Tuli vanha Neuvostoliitto mieleen, jossa näkyi paljon pahvitauluja, joissa tekstiä.

Joka tapauksessa mahdollisuus tavata kaupunkisuunnittelijoita, asiantuntijoita sekä muita virkamiehiä. Äsken mielenkiintoisen esitelmän piti Alexander Ståhle. Hän kirjoittanut kirjan Closer Together.

Joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä ja tulevaisuudesta kiinnostuneelle pakollinen käynti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Autoilijat kyllä maksavat täyden hinnan myös katujen käytöstä. Jos valtio ei kaupunkien mielestä korvaa autoilun väyläkustannuksia riittävässä määrin, asia kannattaa ottaa puheeksi valtion kanssa.  Se, että valtio jättäisi jotain tilittämättä kunnille, ei ainakaan autoilijoiden tilillä näy mitenkään.


Ei se niinkään voi olla, että joku korven asukki maksaa siitä, että Helsingissä voi ajaa maksutta kaduilla. Koska jotkut kunnat, kuten Helsinki, maksaa teistään enemmän kuin pikkukylä, jonka ainut tie on valtion maksama maantie. Silloin Helsingin tietenkin täytyy ottaa vähän maksua siitä, että on ne kaikki kadut kustantanut. Se on ihan reilu ja oikeudenmukainen järjestely.




> Se ei ainakaan tarkoita sitä, että kumipyörillä kulkevaa liikennettä tahallaan vaikeutettaisiin ilman pakottavaa syytä.


Pakottava syy voisi olla vaikka se, että tietty määrä autoja kaupungin kaduilla hankaloittaa ihan kaikkien liikkumista.




> Mitä tilantarpeeseen tulee, niin esim. raitioliikenteen suuri hienous on siinä, että se kykenee jakamaan samaa katutilaa muun liikenteen kanssa.


Se hienous on siinä, että sen saa kulkemaan jalankulkijoiden seassa tai autojen seassa, tai että sen saa myös omille eristetyille radoilleen, jossa muusta liikenteestä ei ole haittaa. Se on siis eräänlainen metron ja liityntälinjan yhdistelmä. Siinä ei ole mitään hienoa, jos se ajaa vain muun liikenteen seassa. Se on koettu ja sen aika toivottavasti on ohi.




> Se, mihin kaupunkisuunnittelulla voidaan ja pitäisi oikeasti vaikuttaa, on erilaisten liikennettä indusoivien toimintojen sijoittelu. Kun Helsingin niemi on niin ahdas, pitäisi ohjata työpaikkojen muodostuminen muualle, esim. Haagan-Pitäjänmäen ja Malmin-Pukinmäen suuntaan tai miksei myös Leppävaaraan ja Aviapolis-Tikkurilaan robustien liikenneyhteyksien äärelle.


Ei se ahtaus olisi ongelma, jos liikenneyhteydet pelaisivat. Metro tuo yhden tehokaan väylän lisää länteen, Laajasalon ratikka toisen itään. Mutta voisi niitä muitakin olla, kuten Jokeri-0 ja Viikin raitiotie. Uusi väylä siis tarkoittaa vaikkapa 25 km/h keskinopeuden ratikkaa kantakaupungin alueella. Se on jo merkittävä parannus nykyiseen. Ei vesistö tee siitä niemestä sen hankalampaa kuin vaikkapa, jos ympärillä olisi meren sijaan peltoja. Silta on ihan hyvää tietä.




> On jokseenkin kummallinen ajatus, että samaan kaupunkiin ei sopisi sekä hyvä joukkoliikenne että sujuvasti toimiva autoilu.


Mutta nehän sopiikin. Mutta silloin kun sen autoilun sujuvuus on tuotettu sen joukkoliikenteen kustannuksella, ei siinä enää ole mitään järkeä. Se koituu myös autoliikenteen harmiksi, koska tiekapasiteetti.




> Miksi nämä halutaan aina nähdä toisensa poissulkevina vaihtoehtoina?


Joukkoliikenne ei sulje autoilua pois, mutta autoilu pahimmillaan sulkeen joukkoliikennettä pois. Ehkä siksi.




> Epäilenpä, että aika harva autoilija on sitä mieltä, että Suomessa olisi milloinkaan suunniteltu liikennettä autoilu edellä.


No niin epäilen minäkin! Ihme sakkia, ei voi muuta sanoa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

Tänään kaupunkisuunnittelumessuilla paneelin aiheena Autoriippuvuus. Yksityisautoilun puolustajien kannattaa myös saapua paikalle, sillä tulette huomaamaan että autoilun vaikeuttaminen ja ydinkeskustan liikkumisen kokonaisetu ovat täysin kaksi eri asiaa.

Paneeli alkaa kello 18:00. Narikka 2, Laituri. Lasipalatsin työmaan toisella puolella.

----------


## citybus

Kävelykeskusta pysähtyi jo ensi askelilleen kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaan (ään. 7-2), vaikka sitä selästi tyrkytettiin läpihuutojuttuna vanhan valtuustostrategian aikana. Vain vihreiden edustajat äänestivät puolesta. Vaikka pääosin asia verhottiin "väärään ajankohtaan", niin hyvältä näyttää.

Hesari toki uikuttaa oman linjansa (so. vihreiden linjan) mukaisesti.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005203291.html

----------


## Salomaa

Kesäkuun alussa yritetään Keskustatunnelia tuoda uuteen käsittelyyn naamioituna nimellä "maanalainen yleiskaava". On siinä kaikenlaisia maanalaisia tiloja, mutta ydin  on se että yritetään liruttamalla ja peittelemällä viedä tunnelihanketta läpi. Siitä on keskustelutilaisuus laiturilla 5.6.2017. Tulen itse paikalle.

Siinä esityksessä oli kieltämättä aika paljon kävelyosuuksien lisäämistä. Ehkä esityksen olisi pitänyt olla varovaisempi edetäkseen.
Mutta Mannerheimientien, Kaivokadun ja Esplanadien osalta esitys on hyvä ehdottomasti toteuttamisen arvoinen.

Oleellista on millä perusteilla se tyrmättiin. Tämän jälkeen jokainen ymmärtää, että me joukkoliikenne- ja jalankulkuystävälliset voimme suhtautua samalla tavalla Keskustatunnelihankkeeseen. eli savikiekkona alas. Vai lähtisimmekö vastakkaista osapuolta kunnioittavaan vuorovaikutteiseen keskusteluun.

----------


## sm3

Milläs Salomaa itse hoitaa liikkumisensa?

----------


## Rehtori

Vastakkain asettelun aika ei ole ohitse. Salomaa taitaa kuitenkin vain provosoida.

----------


## Salomaa

Salomaalla on matkakortti, johon on ladattu Helsingin sisäinen kausi sekä lisäksi arvoa. Käytän liikkumiseen joukkoliikkennevälineitä. . Niitä kaikkia, joista foorumillamme kirjoitetaan. Omaa autoa minulla ei ole. Yhden päivän aikana tulee joskus helposti yli 10 joukkoliikennematkaa. 

Lisäksi yksivaihteinen vanha Helkama-polkupyörä, jolla ajan liikennesääntöjen mukaisesti niissä paikoissa, joissa kiistattomasti saa polkupyörällä ajaa.

Kävely on sitten yksi tapa liikkua. Nimenomaan silloin kun joukkoliikennevälineestä noustuani kävelen  loppumatka haluttuun osoitteeseen. Tämä toimii moitteettomasti koko Helsingin alueella.

Haluanko provosoida - kysyttiin.

Yhtä hyvin minä voisin kysyä intohimoisilta yksityisautoilijoilta, että ettekö voisi luopua hyvin vähästä, jos kaikki kaupunkilaiset saavat huomattavaa etua terveyden, turvallisuuden ja viihtyisyyden kannalta.

----------


## sm3

Noniin, hyvä hyvä. Onko Salomaalla ollut autoa, ja miksi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:35 ----------




> Mistä tunnistaa omalla autolla fanaattisesti ajavan 60-80 vuotiaan miehen ?
> 
> Oikea vastaus:
> 
> - keskivartalolihavuus eli kansan kielellä kaljamaha
> 
> Eivät tietenkään kaikki mutta huomattavan selkeä enemmistö. Makkara ja liha heille maistuu,


Mihin perustuu tämä väite? Onko asiasta ihan tutkimus tehty, voitko linkata sen?  Vai onko kyseessä oma tutkimus? Vai mistä olet tämän tietosi hankkinut?

----------


## Salomaa

> Noniin, hyvä hyvä. Onko Salomaalla ollut autoa, ja miksi?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:35 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Mihin perustuu tämä väite? Onko asiasta ihan tutkimus tehty, voitko linkata sen?  Vai onko kyseessä oma tutkimus? Vai mistä olet tämän tietosi hankkinut?


*Salomaan auto* 

Vuosina 1979-1984 tein myyntiedustajan tehtäviä. Ensimmäisessä firmassa myyntialueeni oli Länsi-Helsinki. alueeseen kuului myös mm Lohja, Tammisaari, Karjaa, Hanko. Toisessa firmassa sama myyntialue + Itäpuoli Kotkaan saakka. Kolmannessa myös Helsinki ja huomattava osa Etelä-Suomea. Minulla oli siis noissa tehtävissä firman auto. Sen jälkeisissä tehtävissä olen tarvittaessa ajanut talon autoa, mutta harvemmin. Omaa autoa en ole omistanut koskaan. 

Kysymykseen luonteesta johtuen täydennän vielä että ensimmäinen työpaikka oli Ristiinan Shell (Sirenin suunnittelema perusShell, jonka onnettomat ovat nyt purkaneet).

Myin bensaa ja silloin bensa-asemilla myytin myös autotarvikkeita ja katsottiin asiakkaan jäähdytinnesteet, öljyt ja renkaiden ilmanpaine veloituksetta. Olin tuolloin 15-vuotias ja minulle tuli Tekniikan maailma, jonka kaikki autotestit piti lukea suurennuslasin kanssa. Bensa-asemalla istuivat raskaan liikenteen autojen omistajat, rengit ajoivat. Ykköskeskusteluaihe oli tietysti Auto ja minä mukana yhtä innokkaana keskustelijana.

Isällä oli Steyr(joita nyt 3 suomessa jäljellä) sekä Moskvits Skandinavia sekä kaksi Elite, joista toisella ajoin opetusluvilla ajokortin, jonka hinnaksi tuli 200 mk.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:47 ----------




> Noniin, hyvä hyvä. Onko Salomaalla ollut autoa, ja miksi?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:35 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Mihin perustuu tämä väite? Onko asiasta ihan tutkimus tehty, voitko linkata sen?  Vai onko kyseessä oma tutkimus? Vai mistä olet tämän tietosi hankkinut?


*Ylipainoisuuden korrelaatio liikkumistapaan* 

Tuon kaljamahaheiton kohdalla tietysti  on myönnettävä, kun koneen ääressä istuu yksin ja lämpenee, niin tulee valittua sanamuotoja, jotka eivät tänne Joukkoliikennefoorumille ihanteellisia. Olen pahoillani jos joku loukkaantui. Tuollainen tyylin viljely saattaa pilata ketjua joksikin aikaa ja useasti vie muilta lukijoilta motivaation lukea, jos tyylilaji pääsee jatkumaan. Olen omalla tyylilläni itsekin olen hommanut ylipainoa ja verenpainetaudin ja kakkostyypin diabeteksen.

Kysymys on hyvä, jos jotain täällä esittää, niin se pitää pystyä myös perustelemaan. Itse olen aina ollut tätä mieltä. Joukko X kokoontuu eri paikoissa. Osa tulee yksityisautoilla, osa pyörällä, osa kävelleen ja osa jalan. Joukko on suuri. Joskus istuu kokouspöydän ääressä eikä jaksa keskittyä puhujaan, katselin kerran että ompas meillä kaikilla mahaa. Sitten sattumalta mietin onkos tällä yhteyttä valittuu liikkumistapaan. Hämmästyin itsekin pikahavainnosta, että varsin monella autolla kulkevalla on selkeästi havaittavaa keskivartalolihavuutta.  On sitä tietysti pyöräillijöillä ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjillä, mutta selvästi vähemmän. Täsmennän myöhemmin tätä esiintymistiheyttä lisää.

Tuo keskivartalolihavuus on yleinen onglema ja tälläkin viikolla tiedotusvälineistä saimme kuulla ja lukea lisää, mitä kaikkea muuta ongelmaa se tuo mukanaan. Joku saattaa kysyä, kuuluuko nämä joukkoliikennefoorumille nämä terveysasiat ja vastaan että kyllä se niin oleellisesti sivuaa, kun eri liikkumismuotoja vertaillaan. sm3:n esittämät kysymykset ovat hyviä. Erityisesti nyt, kun lähiaikoina ovat esillä kävelykeskusta ja keskustatunneli.On hyvä että kummankin asian puolesta ja vastaan -perustelut hajoitetaan atomeiksi ja käydään läpi niin että jokainen niihin voi osallistua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:15 ----------

http://www.ukkinstituutti.fi/filebank/187-nettiin-tutkimusuutiset08.pdf

_.....vapaa-ajan  liikuntaharrastus  on  viime  vuosikymmeninä 
hieman  lisääntynyt,  mutta  työmatkaliikunta   vähentynyt. 
etenkin   lyhyet, alle  kolmen  kilometrin  työ-  ja  asioin-
timatkat,  tehdään  entistä  harvemmin 
polkupyörällä  tai  kävellen. 

 Fyysisen aktiivisuuden   väheneminen   työssä 
ja  arjessa,  lisääntynyt  yksityisautoilu sekä  kävelyn  ja  pyöräilyn  aliarvostettu  asema  liikennemuotoina  ovat  johtaneet lihavuuden yleistymiseen......_

Tällä UKK-instituutin tutkimuksella päästään hyvin keskustelun alkuu. Tutkimuksesta löytyy myös selkeät faktat sille että yksityisautoilijoiden ylipaino on yleisempää. Kannattaa lukea ainakin sivulta 15 eteenpäin.

----------


## Rehtori

> Yhtä hyvin minä voisin kysyä intohimoisilta yksityisautoilijoilta, että ettekö voisi luopua hyvin vähästä, jos kaikki kaupunkilaiset saavat huomattavaa etua terveyden, turvallisuuden ja viihtyisyyden kannalta.


En tiedä, olenko intohimoinen yksitysautoilija, mutta vastaan silti. Itse käytän paljon omaa autoa, mutta esimerkiksi keskustaan menen mieluummin julkisilla. Konalasta pääsee keskustaan hyvin dösällä, mutta muihin suuntiin liikkuminen julkisilla on tuskallisen hidasta. Kahden pienen lapsen isänä auto on myös perheen kanssa välttämätön. Nyt kun Citymarket lopetti ruoan kotiin kuljettamisen, on perheen ostokset helppo nostaa Kaaren Prisman drive in -kaistalta auton perään. Menisihän sinne 36, mutta se olisikin sitten tunnin reissu ja vaatisi kaksi henkilöä ostoksia kantamaan. Läheisessä Ristikon lähikaupassa toki saa myös ostoksia tehtyä. Töihin Pitäjänmäkeen pääsisin hyvin dösällä tai vaikka kävellen, mutta myönnän laiskuuttani ajavani pääsääntöisesti autolla kodin lämpimästä tallista firman lämpimään talliin.

Kaupungissa julkinen liikenne on todella tärkeää, mutta se ei sovellu kaikkeen liikkumiseen. Ei kannata olla liian yksisilmäinen mielipiteiden kanssa vaan pyrkiä huomioimaan monimuotoisuus ihmisten tarpeissa ja elämäntilanteissa. Vastaavaa yksisilmäisyyttä taitaa olla kasaantunut ainakin Rautatientorin Suomi ensin teltalle...

----------


## sm3

Suomessa ei mikään koskaan edisty, koska täällä on vain ääripäitä jotka vastustavat toisiaan ja pyrkivät vaikeuttamaan toisen osapuolen työtä. 

En ymmärrä, mitä autoliikenteen hidastaminen auttaa? Se lisää autossa käytettyä aikaa jonka voisi olettaa pahentavan terveysongelmia. Seisovat autot myös saastuttavat enemmän kuin nopeasti ohimenevät autot. Mitä nopeammin autolla pääsee sitä vähemmän aikaa siinä istutaan, ja sitä lyhyemmän aikaa se auto on käynnissä. Autoliikennettä ei voi kieltää ellei tarjota mitään tilalle, joko luodaan joukkoliikenneverkosto keskustaan kaikkialta josta vaan autoja tulee tai sitten tehdään massiiviset liityntäparkit. Kaupunkipyörätkin ovat ratkaisu vain alueen sisäiseen liikenteeseen, eli tarvitaan silti ne liityntäparkit tai joukkoliikenneterminaalit. Olen kiinnostunut lukemaan pohdintaa aiheesta. 

On totta, että Suomessa on sekä autoja että autottomuutta estotta ja sokeasti kannattavia. Molemmat ovat pahasta. Ainoa keino koskaan saada mitään aikaan on lopettaa väittely ja yhdistää osaaminen, mutta tämä ei tule tapahtumaan koskaan. 

_Itselläni ei muuten ole autoa, eikä ole koskaan ollutkaan. Käytän siis joukkoliikennettä ja jalkoja._

----------


## Salomaa

> .... Töihin Pitäjänmäkeen pääsisin hyvin dösällä tai vaikka kävellen, mutta myönnän laiskuuttani ajavani pääsääntöisesti autolla kodin lämpimästä tallista firman lämpimään talliin.
> 
> Kaupungissa julkinen liikenne on todella tärkeää, mutta se ei sovellu kaikkeen liikkumiseen. Ei kannata olla liian yksisilmäinen mielipiteiden kanssa vaan pyrkiä huomioimaan monimuotoisuus ihmisten tarpeissa ja elämäntilanteissa. ...


Suostutko koskaa ajamaan töihin bussilla 39 tai Vihdintien busseilla 321,322 jne ?

Yksityinautoilun rajoittamista olen esittänyt ydinkeskustaan, en Konalaan, jossa itsekin asun. Eihän liikennejärjestelujen uudistaminen puhtaan ilman ja viihtyisyyden nimissä ole yksisilmäisyyttä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Suostutko koskaa ajamaan töihin bussilla 39 tai Vihdintien busseilla 321,322 jne ?


Kuljen kyllä, noin kerran kahdessa viikossa, eli en usein.

----------


## Salomaa

> Suomessa ei mikään koskaan edisty, koska täällä on vain ääripäitä jotka vastustavat toisiaan ja pyrkivät vaikeuttamaan toisen osapuolen työtä. .....


Missä kohtaa tuo tulee esille, kun puhutaan Helsingin joukkoliikenteestä ja ydinkeskusta viihtyisämmäksi ja saastettomammaksi tekemisesta ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:33 ----------




> ....
> 
> En ymmärrä, mitä autoliikenteen hidastaminen auttaa? 
> _I_


missä autoliikennettä on tarpeettomasti hidastettu. Siis hidastettu siinä tarkoituksessa, etteikö sille olisi kestävää perustetta ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:35 ----------




> ...
> Autoliikennettä ei voi kieltää ellei tarjota mitään tilalle, joko luodaan joukkoliikenneverkosto keskustaan kaikkialta josta vaan autoja tulee tai sitten tehdään massiiviset liityntäparkit.


Missä varsinaisesti nyt ollaan autoliikennettä kieltämässä ilman kestävää perustetta ?
Mistä suunnasta Helsingin keskustaan ei tule joukkoliikennettä ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:38 ----------




> Kuljen kyllä, noin kerran kahdessa viikossa, eli en usein.


Eli käykö tämä esimerkiksi siitä, että omaa autoa käytetään niilläkin yhteysvälillä, joilla on toimiva joukkoliikenne ?

----------


## hylje

> Ei kannata olla liian yksisilmäinen mielipiteiden kanssa vaan pyrkiä huomioimaan monimuotoisuus ihmisten tarpeissa ja elämäntilanteissa.


Ei niin. Mutta monimuotoisuus ei ole itseisarvo eivätkä ihmisten liikkumistarpeet ole samanarvoisia. Yksisilmäinen asenne jonkinlaiseen outoon käsitykseen liikennemuotojen tasa-arvosta tuhoaa kaupungin menestystä.

Siellä missä kadut voidaan täyttää jalankulusta ja vain jalankulusta, kaikki muu liikenne pitää siivota pois jaloista. Siellä missä jalankululta jää tilaa joukkoliikenteelle tai pyöräilylle, muu liikenne pitää edelleen siivota pois sitä hidastamasta. Muu on vastuutonta liikennefetissiä joka ei saavuta mitään.

Autoilevan ei tarvitse huolestua: paikkoja joista yksityisautoilu pitää siivota pois on hyvin pienellä alueella. Siinä missä jalankulkijan ei tarvitse päästä kätevästi kauas haja-asutusalueelle, autoilevan ei tarvitse päästä kätevästi ydinkeskustaan. Autoileva on silti paremmassa tilanteessa kuin jalankulkija: hän voi aina jättää autonsa kauemmaksi ja halutessaan liittyä jalankulkijoiden joukkoon, mutta jalankulkevan kynnys saada auto on luultavasti paljon korkeampi.

----------


## Salomaa

Tulin juuri Helsingin Kaupunkisuunnittelumessuilta, jossa selkeästi ja perustellusti oli esillä luonnos mm. Helsingin kävelykeskustaksi. Keskeisin muutos ydinkeskustassa on Kaivokadun muuttaminen kävelykaduksi kuitenkin siten että on tila raitiovaunuille. Lisäksi Esplanadien ajokaistoja vähennetään ja Mannerheimintie muutetaan kaksikaistaiseksi välillä Ruotsalainen Teatteri - Eteläinen Hesperiankatu.

Toimenpide lisää keskustan viihtyisyyttä, turvallisuutta ja ennenkaikkea - vähentää haitallisia päästöjä selvästi.
Ja näistä kolmen kadun ajokaistoista nyt sitten te autoilijat ette ole valmiita luopumaan. Herää kysymys - kuka on yksisilmäinen ja kuka provosoi ?

----------


## sm3

> Suostutko koskaa ajamaan töihin bussilla 39 tai Vihdintien busseilla 321,322 jne ?
> 
> *Yksityinautoilun rajoittamista olen esittänyt ydinkeskustaan,* en Konalaan, jossa itsekin asun. Eihän liikennejärjestelujen uudistaminen puhtaan ilman ja viihtyisyyden nimissä ole yksisilmäisyyttä.


Siinähän sinä itse esität rajoittamista. Jos rajoitetaan, niin pitää tarjota jotain tilalle. Mitä se olisi?

----------


## Salomaa

Viihtyisämpi, turvallisempi ja saasteetomampi ydinkeskusta tulee tilalle. Kaupunkilaisten olohuone.  Yksityisautojen läpiajorata supistuu, mutta ei poistu kokonaan.

----------


## sm3

> Viihtyisämpi, turvallisempi ja saasteetomampi ydinkeskusta tulee tilalle. Kaupunkilaisten olohuone.  Yksityisautojen läpiajorata supistuu, mutta ei poistu kokonaan.


Mitä tarjotaan tilalle, siis autoilijalle?

----------


## Salomaa

> Mitä tarjotaan tilalle, siis autoilijalle?


Ethän sinä koko ajan autossa istu. Kun piipahdat kahvilaan uudella Kaivokadun kävelykadulla, hengität puhtaampaa ilmaa, jossa on vähemmän typpioksidipäästöjä mmuunmuassa, kuuntelet Romanialaisten rentoa saksofoninsoitta ja keskustelt Latten ääressä kaupunkisuunnittelusta vaikkapa virkamiehen tai poliitikon kanssa.

Puhdas hengitysilma ja vähäisempi melu on asia, josta osalliseksi pääsevät kaikki. Voiko se kaiken tämän nimessä 6 ajokaistasta luopuminen olla painajainen autoiljalle.

----------


## sm3

> Ethän sinä koko ajan autossa istu. Kun piipahdat kahvilaan uudella Kaivokadun kävelykadulla, hengität puhtaampaa ilmaa, jossa on vähemmän typpioksidipäästöjä mmuunmuassa, kuuntelet Romanialaisten rentoa saksofoninsoitta ja keskustelt Latten ääressä kaupunkisuunnittelusta vaikkapa virkamiehen tai poliitikon kanssa.
> 
> Puhdas hengitysilma ja vähäisempi melu on asia, josta osalliseksi pääsevät kaikki. Voiko se kaiken tämän nimessä 6 ajokaistasta luopuminen olla painajainen autoiljalle.


Entäs työmatkalla? Jos liikenteen rajoitus hidastaa työmatkaa? Otetaan tämmönen ajatus että se hidastaisi.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Suomessa ei mikään koskaan edisty, koska täällä on vain ääripäitä jotka vastustavat toisiaan ja pyrkivät vaikeuttamaan toisen osapuolen työtä. 
> 
> En ymmärrä, mitä autoliikenteen hidastaminen auttaa? Se lisää autossa käytettyä aikaa jonka voisi olettaa pahentavan terveysongelmia. Seisovat autot myös saastuttavat enemmän kuin nopeasti ohimenevät autot. Mitä nopeammin autolla pääsee sitä vähemmän aikaa siinä istutaan, ja sitä lyhyemmän aikaa se auto on käynnissä. Autoliikennettä ei voi kieltää ellei tarjota mitään tilalle, joko luodaan joukkoliikenneverkosto keskustaan kaikkialta josta vaan autoja tulee tai sitten tehdään massiiviset liityntäparkit.


Mikäli englanti taipuu, niin pieni googlaus "induced demand" ja "traffic evaporation" saattaa auttaa sinuakin pääsemään vakaaseen käsitykseen, että useimmissa tapauksissa mikäli autoliikenne hidastuu (joko tieverkon muutosten tai ruuhkautumisen vuoksi), niin moni pystyy valitsemaan toisen kulkutavan, ja lopulta autoliikenne ei oikeasti hidastunutkaan vaan väheni tai siirtyi muualle. Jos tarkastelet paljonko aikaa historiallisesti on käytetty työmatkaan, niin eipä ole tainnut kovasti muuttua. Jos vertaat kuinka pitkä etäisyys keskimäärin on työpaikan ja kodin välillä, niin se on kasvanut paljon juuri siksi, että on vaihtoehtona kulkea autolla/junalla/bussilla. Toinen vaihtoehto vähentää autossa istumiseen käytettyä aikaa, on hinnoitella se autoilu siten, että liikenteen keskinopeus kasvaa. Tällöin ne, jotka istuvat autossa ja pääsevät nopeammin perille maksavat siitä, että joku muu siirtyy metroon, junaan tai bussiin ja siten säästää tiekapasiteettia. Mutta missään tapauksessa autossa ei tulla viettämään merkittävästi enempää aikaa: siirrytään muihin kulkutapoihin, vältetään matkoja ylipäätään (työpaikan vaihto, etätyö, muutto lähemmäs jne.)

Tämän jälkeen se oikea kysymys onkin, että missä autoliikenne on haluttavaa ja kannattavaa ja missä taas ei. Tuoko vaikkapa Kaivokadun läpikulku jotain taloudellista hyötyä yhteiskunnalle? Onko yhteinen hyvä, että joku korkeapalkkainen asiantuntija asuu vaikka Porkkalanniemellä  ja autoilee sieltä päivittäin Katajanokalle tekemään töitä? Vai onko vain parempi, että autoilua "hidastetaan" ja kyseinen henkilö sitten uhraa oman perunamaansa asumalla kerrostalossa kaupungissa ja kulkee joukkoliikenteellä töihin tai vaikka muuttaa Tampereen seudulle, koska haluaa autoilla ja Helsingissä se on vaikeaa? Siitä täällä nähdäkseni useimmat yrittävät keskustella, myös johtopäätökset riippuvat tämäntapaisista arvoista ja niiden arvioiduista kustannuksista.

----------


## sm3

Autoilun vähentäminen tulee aloittaa siitä, että tarjotaan parempi korvaava vaihtoehto ensin. Niin hyvä ja niin halpa, että autoilu ei enää kiinnosta eikä kannata. Autoilun vähentämistä ei tule aloittaa siitä, että häiritään autoilua ja sitä kautta pakotetaan: Se kertoo siitä että joukkoliikenne tuotteena on niin huono. ja autoilu niin hyvä, että autoilun laatua pitää laskea jotta joukkoliikenne olisi kilpailukykyinen ja houkutteleva.

Moni ei välttämättä ole edes juurikaan kokeillut joukkoliikennettä, ja siinä vaikkapa ne HSL:n ilmainen matkakortti kampanjat ovat olleet erittäin hyviä. Pitää luoda niin vahva ja niin hyvämaineinen tuote, että autoilu ei ainakaan nuoria enää kiinnostaisi.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Autoilun vähentäminen tulee aloittaa siitä, että tarjotaan parempi korvaava vaihtoehto ensin. Niin hyvä ja niin halpa, että autoilu ei enää kiinnosta eikä kannata.


Tämä on melko utopistinen ajatus. Jo yhteismaan ongelman ymmärtämällä voi nähdä, että todennäköisesti aina on joku, jolle autoilu on nopeampaa, ja tästä seuraa kaikkien matkan hidastuminen.

----------


## sm3

> Tämä on melko utopistinen ajatus. Jo yhteismaan ongelman ymmärtämällä voi nähdä, että todennäköisesti aina on joku, jolle autoilu on nopeampaa, ja tästä seuraa kaikkien matkan hidastuminen.


Autoilusta voidaan tehdä joukkoliikennettä kalliimpaa ja hankalampaa monin eri keinoin. Vähentämällä pysäköintipaikkoja  ja nostamalla reilusti pysäköintimaksuja alueilla joihin ei autoja haluta, ottamalla käyttöön automaattiset tiemaksut kaikilla väylillä joissa autoja kulkee kohti alueita johon ei autoja haluta jne. Kaikki tämä haittaamatta itse sitä autolla liikkumista, se vaan on paljon kalliimpa eikä perillä autoa saa ehkä mihinkään, jälkimmäinen varmasti laskee houkuttelevuutta.

Autoilijoita kohtaan voidaan tulla vastaan sitten sillä että tarjotaan mahdollisuus liityntäpysäköintiin esimerkiksi metroasemilla ja bussiterminaaleissa. Varsinkin pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelta tuleville tämä voisi toimia, ei ehkä juurikaan alueen sisältä tuleville.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta monimuotoisuus ei ole itseisarvo eivätkä ihmisten liikkumistarpeet ole samanarvoisia. Yksisilmäinen asenne jonkinlaiseen outoon käsitykseen liikennemuotojen tasa-arvosta tuhoaa kaupungin menestystä.


Liikennemuotojen tasa-arvo ja sen vaatiminen näyttääkin olevan vaikea aihe autoilun puolesta puhujille. Sillä tosiasia on, ettei autoilua ja muita liikkumistapoja voi kohdella tasa-arvoisesti. Kaupungeissa se johtuu siitä, että kaupunkiin ei mahdu autoja kaikille, jotka kaupungissa liikkuvat. Maaseudulla matkat ovat liian pitkiä käveltäväksi ja asutus liian harvaa joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseksi.

Se, ettei liikennemuotojen tasa-arvo ole mahdollinen, ei siis johdu siitä, että kaupungeissa syrjitään autoilua. Siitä, että maaseudulla syrjitään kävelyä tai joukkoliikennettä, ei yleisesti syytetä ketään syrjinnästä. Mutta ei sekään syrjinnästä johdu. Molemmat johtuvat maantieteestä ja geometriasta.

Jos tasa-arvoa henkilöliikenteessä halutaan pohtia, se on oikeammin autoilun sisäinen ongelma. Eli kysymys siitä, ketkä saavat tai voivat autoilla ja ketkä eivät mahdu autoineen kaupunkiin. Millä perusteella nämä olisi oikeudenmukaista valita? Olisi mukava kuulla ideoita autoilun kannattjilta.

Kun puhutaan ruuhkamaksuista, esitetään, että se on väärin, kun sitten vain varakkailla on tilaisuus autoiluun. Mutta tilanne, ettei ole ruuhkamaksuja, ei tarkoita, etteikö jollain muulla tavalla valittaisi niitä, jotka pääsevät autolla kaupunkiin. Nyt valinta perustuu esimerkiksi kärsivällisyyteen ajaa ruuhkissa, aikaiseen heräämiseen tai ajojen siirtämiseen päivään ja iltaan ruuhka-aikojen jälkeen. Ruuhkamaksukaupugeissa autoilijat ovat pitäneet maksamista parempana valintaperusteena kuin muita mainittuja.

Onhan tietysti mahdollista rajoittaa maankäyttöä ja rakentamista, jotta on tilaa tarpeeksi monikaistaisille kaduille niin, että ihmisiä on vähän ja kaikkien autot mahtuvat harvakseen olevien matalien talojen väliin. Tällaista on kokeiltu siellä täällä. Sekä taloudellinen menestys että ihmisten hyvinvointi hakeutuvat kuitenkin muualle kuin näihin autoilun ihannekaupunkeihin.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Tällöin ne, jotka istuvat autossa ja pääsevät nopeammin perille maksavat siitä, että joku muu siirtyy metroon, junaan tai bussiin ja siten säästää tiekapasiteettia.


Tämä on jo nyt täyttä totta. Veronmaksajat (ml. autoilijat) subventoivat joukkoliikenteen lipunhintoja n. 50% eli maksavat puolet julkisten liikenteen käyttäjien matkoista.

----------


## samulih

> Autoilijoita kohtaan voidaan tulla vastaan sitten sillä että tarjotaan mahdollisuus liityntäpysäköintiin esimerkiksi metroasemilla ja bussiterminaaleissa. Varsinkin pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelta tuleville tämä voisi toimia, ei ehkä juurikaan alueen sisältä tuleville.



No jos pitää nöyristellä pakko kysyä että mihin perustuu että saa ajaa ilmaiseksi millään muulla kuin omalla kotitiellä, jos alamme mennä filosofisessa pohdinnassa todellisiin ajatuksiin?

----------


## sm3

> Mikäli englanti taipuu, niin pieni googlaus "induced demand" ja "traffic evaporation" saattaa auttaa sinuakin pääsemään vakaaseen käsitykseen, että useimmissa tapauksissa mikäli autoliikenne hidastuu (joko tieverkon muutosten tai ruuhkautumisen vuoksi), niin moni pystyy valitsemaan toisen kulkutavan, ja lopulta autoliikenne ei oikeasti hidastunutkaan vaan väheni tai siirtyi muualle.


Kommentoin tuota vielä siinä, että en usko liikenteen siirtymisen toiseen paikkaan olevan hyvä, vaan haluaisin autoilua vähennettävän suuremmalla alueella. Sitten kun liikennettä on saatu vähenemään mm. keinoilla joita kerroin tuolla ylenpänä niin voidaan paljon paljon helpommin perustella katujen kaventamista ja sulkemista. Mutta ensin pitää tarjota se joukkoliikenne vaihtoehdoksi (on jo pääosin) ja sitten ajaa ihmiset käyttämään sitä. 

Ei siten että ensin suljetaan ja houkutellaan vasta sen jälkeen joukkoliikenteen pariin. Katujen sulkeminen ja kavennus ärsyttää ihmisiä sitä enemmän mitä enemmän niitä katuja käytetään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:47 ----------




> No jos pitää nöyristellä pakko kysyä että mihin perustuu että saa ajaa ilmaiseksi millään muulla kuin omalla kotitiellä, jos alamme mennä filosofisessa pohdinnassa todellisiin ajatuksiin?


Kiintoisa lause. Kerrotko tarkemmin mitä meinaat. Haluatko että joka tiellä pitää maksaa? Kyllä se minulle käy, mutta en usko että se on kovin älykästä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kommentoin tuota vielä siinä, että en usko liikenteen siirtymisen toiseen paikkaan olevan hyvä, vaan haluaisin autoilua vähennettävän suuremmalla alueella.


Itse asiassa käsitteessä traffic evaporation on kyse juuri tästä. Autoilun määrä vähenee. Myös koko liikenteen määrä voi vähentyä, eli ei ole kyse pelkästään siitäkään, että autoilija siirtyy muuhun kulkumuotoon.

Liikennesuunnittelun teoria lähtee pelkistettynä siitä, että ihmiset tekevät tietyn määrän matkoja joilla on tietty pituus. Tämä määrä selvitetään liikkumistottumustutkimuksella. Liikennesuunnittelu ei varsinaisesti ota kantaa siihen, miksi ja miten paljon ihmiset matkustavat. Vaan matkojen määrä on vakio. Liikennesuunnittelija voi vain vaikuttaa siihen, minkälaisia reittejä ja kulkutapoja ihmiset matkoihinsa käyttävät.

Traffic evaporation -ilmiö ei varsinaisesti sisälly tähän perusteoriaan. Sillä traffic evaporationissa liikennejärjestelmä ja sen muutos vaikuttavat ihmisten halukkuuteen tehdä matkoja. Ihmisten halukkuus tehdä jotain ei puolestaan kuulu insinööritieteisiin eikä siten liikenneinsinööreille, vaan on kyse käyttäytymistieteistä.

En minäkään ole käyttäytymistieteilijä. Mutta onhan aika loogista, että jos matkojen tekeminen muuttuu vastenmielisemmäksi, ihminen keksii ratkaisuja tehdä vähemmän matkoja. Perustuuhan esimerkiksi kauppakeskusten suosio (monen ihmisen itse ilmaisemana) siihen, että yhdellä matkalla voi hoitaa monta ostosta. Voi olla, että viisi kävelymatkaa kauppaan korvautuu yhdellä pitkällä automatkalla, mikä ei ole ekologista. Mutta matkojen määrää kauppakeskus tässä tapauksessa vähensi.




> Kiintoisa lause. Kerrotko tarkemmin mitä meinaat. Haluatko että joka tiellä pitää maksaa? Kyllä se minulle käy, mutta en usko että se on kovin älykästä.


En vastaa toisten puolesta kysymyksiin. Mutta verovaroista tehtävää subventiota voi verrata vaikkapa vakuutukseen tai palveluiden hinnoitteluperiaatteisiin.

Moni ihminen ottaa mielellään vakuutuksen. Hän siis maksaa vahingoista, vaikka niitä ei tapahtuisikaan. Äärivaihtoehto on, että maksaa kaikki kulut sitten kun vahinko sattuu. Moni vakuuttaa mieluummin esimerkiksi autonsa kuin maksaa auton hinnan jos tulee kyllin paha tälli. Tai moni ottaa kiinteähintaisen kännykkäliittymän mieluummin kuin sellaisen, josta maksetaan todellisen käytön mukaan.

Vakuuttaminen tai molemmat kännykän hinnoitteluperiaatteet ovat hyväksyttäviä. Miksi nämä eivät ole hyväksyttäviä silloin, kun on kyse julkisista palveluista?

Siitä valitetaan, että joukkoliikenteessä noudatetaan vakuutuksen tai kiinteän hinnan periaatetta. Mutta siitä ei valiteta, että autoilulle tarjottavassa tiekapasiteetissa noudatetaan samaa periaatetta. Joukkoliikenteessä pitäisi noudattaa käyttäjä maksaa -periaatetta, autoilun kohdalla ei saa noudattaa käyttäjä maksaa -periaatetta. En näe tässä muuta logiikkaa kuin sen, että autoilun katsotaan oleva etuoikeutetussa asemassa suhteessa joukkoliikenteeseen. Muutenhan samat säännöt sopisivat molempiin.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

> Entäs työmatkalla? Jos liikenteen rajoitus hidastaa työmatkaa? Otetaan tämmönen ajatus että se hidastaisi.


No, jos herra myyntipäällikkö asuu Luotsikadulla Katajannokalla ja haluaa ajaa hyvällä vapaan autoedun Bemarilla Annakadulle konttoriinsa töihin joka klo 7:30, niin ainakin aluksi varmasti hidastuu, jos niin onnellisesti kävisi että kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston ehdotus etenisi. Silloinhan siis molemmilta Esplanadeilta olis poistettu kaksi ajokaistaa. Kaikissa uudistuksissa tapahtuu muutoksia, mutta mikä painaa vaakakupissa, myyntipäälllikkö istuu pitempään Bemarissa, mutta Helsingin hienoin alue, Esplanadin ja Manta patsaan ympäristö on puhtaampi hengittää ja viihtyisämpi.  Kärsiikö työsuhdeautoilija, voisiko hän tulla toisella tavalla Luotsikadulta Annankadulle. Ihan varmasti voi. "Mutta kun ei voi"

Edellisessä oli sitä heittoa ja faktaa, mutta sitten konkreettisemmin. Osallistut keskusteluun aktiivisesti, joten ilman muuta olet seurannut keskustelua, jota esiintyy ajoittan. Nimittäin yksityisautoilijoiden ajoittainen halu ajaa bussikaistalla joko ilman lupaa tai luvan kanssa. Mannerheimintiellä ruuhka-aikaan näen aamuisin että bussikaistalla vetää paremmin. Niin pitääkin, yhdessä bussissa istuu helposti 60-70 töihinmenijää. Ihan äskettäin taas bussikaistalle änkesi henkilöautoja, mutta sentään tottelivat bussinkuljettajan äänimerkkiä. Tiedäthän sm3 jos ne bussin matkustajat tulisivat kaikki omilla autoillaan, kuinka pitkä jono siitä tulisi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:08 ----------




> Autoilun vähentäminen tulee aloittaa siitä, että tarjotaan parempi korvaava vaihtoehto ensin. Niin hyvä ja niin halpa, että autoilu ei enää kiinnosta eikä kannata. Autoilun vähentämistä ei tule aloittaa siitä, että häiritään autoilua ja sitä kautta pakotetaan: Se kertoo siitä että joukkoliikenne tuotteena on niin huono. ja autoilu niin hyvä, että autoilun laatua pitää laskea jotta joukkoliikenne olisi kilpailukykyinen ja houkutteleva.
> 
> ....


Autoilijoiden perusselitys numero yksi kysymykseen miksi et siirtyisi joukkoliikenteeseen ? Joukkoliikenne on niin huonoa että sitä ei voi käyttää. Jos tuota selitystä ruvetaan kuuntelemaan vuosikymmenestä toiseen niin se joukkoliikenne ei ikinä ole sellaista että autoilja sanoo: "Nyt joukkoliikenne on niin hyvää että luovun autosta ja siirryn joukkoliikenteeseen". 

Kerro sm3, missä Helsingissä on sellainen kohta, jossa autoilua on häiritty ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:16 ----------




> ...
> 
> Moni ei välttämättä ole edes juurikaan kokeillut joukkoliikennettä, ja siinä vaikkapa ne HSL:n ilmainen matkakortti kampanjat ovat olleet erittäin hyviä. Pitää luoda niin vahva ja niin hyvämaineinen tuote, että autoilu ei ainakaan nuoria enää kiinnostaisi.


Vielä 90-luvulla olin linjalla 51 bussissa, jotka olivat ostettu käytettyinä Tanskasta. Bussissa sisällä oli selvä dieselin katku. No ei tietenkään Erkkikään matkusta sellaisessa bussissa kuin yhden pysäkinvälin. Mitäs kaikkea noista ajoista tähän päivän on muuttunut ?
- parempi kalusto, jo sähköbussit kokeilussa 
- kuljettajien parempi koulutus, ajatapa ja asiakaspalvelu
- kehittynyt pysäkki-informaatio
- kätevä matkakorttijärjestelmä
- tahdistetumpi ajo reitillä 
- huomattavasti paremmat poikittaisyhteydet 
Nämä tuli mieleen minuutissa.
Hyvä että vedät keskusteluun, mitä nuoret ajattelevat. Minä olen vuosmallia 1954, meistä moni kävi vuosikausia täissä 8-16, osti kesämokin Mäntyharjusta ja vielä suurikokoisen perheauton, Toyotan,Skodan tai Volkkarin. Mutta suurempaa joukkoa tämän päivän kolmekymppisistä ei kiinnosta oman auton omistaminen ja siitä Mäntyharjun mokistä puhumattakaan. Mm tällä perustelen että autoilun vähentyessä "luonnollisen poistuman" kautta myös siellä Espan tuntumassa ennen pitkää kaksi ajokaistaa osoittautuu toimivaksi.

sm3, mitä se sisältää "vahva ja hyvämaineinen tuote" . Mitkä asiat pitää sisältyä käsitteeseen tai olla kunnossa , jotta Helsingin joukkoliikenne olisi Sinun mielestäsi vahva ja hyvämaineinen tuote ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:31 ----------




> Tämä on jo nyt täyttä totta. Veronmaksajat (ml. autoilijat) subventoivat joukkoliikenteen lipunhintoja n. 50% eli maksavat puolet julkisten liikenteen käyttäjien matkoista.


tässä yhteydessä on hyvä muistaa se että kerrostaloissa autopaikoista maksavat nekin suuria summia, jotka eivät autoa käytä. Vasta nyt on alkamassa ja hyvin hitaasti keskustelu siitä, että mitä järkeä autopaikkasäännöksissä on.

----------


## sm3

Kiitokset Antero Alulle vastauksesta, arvostan sitä. Siihen minulla ei ole paljoaa sanottavaa. 

Salomaalle, tiedän varsin hyvin nuo kaikki selitykset ja kuinka monta autoa tulisi jos sitä ja jos tätä. En ole väittänyt että olisi jo hankaloitettu vaan olen kokoajan puhunut tulevaisuudesta ja siitä kuinka itse näen asia. Kuten pienellä präntillä totesin edellisellä sivulla erään viestin lopussa ei minulla ole autoa eikä ole koskaan ollut. 

Ideani autoilun vähentämisestä on varmasti vaikeampi ja kalliimpi toteuttaa kuin kaistojen vähentäminen. Kaistojen varaaminen muuhun käyttöön kuten joukkoliikenteelle on parasta mitä voi tehdä ja mitä tulisi myös tehdä. Mutta en usko niihin katukahviloihin ja rupatteluihin koska Suomessa ei vielä oikeen osata sitä/ei ole kulttuuria siihen. Lisäksi Suomessa katutason puodit eivät oikeen pärjää monopoli kauppakeskuksille. Olen mielelläni väärässä tässä kuten kaikessa muussakin jos on tarpeen. 

Joukkoliikenne nimenomaan *ei* ole huonoa, mutta se mielletään huonoksi monen mielessä. Joten siksi kuten aiemminkin kirjoitin pitäisi ilmainen matkakortti kampanjan tapaisia olla enemmän jotta saadaan väkeä kokeilemaan. Ei auta vaikka olisi miten hyvä joukkoliikenne, jos siitä ei tiedetä. Oma auto voittaa aina sen mielestä joka ajattelee joukkoliikenteen huonona. Ei auta sulkea mielestä ja häivyttää näkyvistä näitä "fanaattisia autoilijoita" vaan tehdä töitä sen eteen että heidät saadaan joukkoliikennettä kokeilemaan, jos ei tämä onnistu niin ainakin nuoret pitää saada joukkoliikenteen pariin. Joukkoliikenteen pitää olla niin houkutteleva että saadaan kokeilemaan, en tiedä tarkkaan mikä on se naru josta pitäisi vetää että tapahtuu tämä haluttu asia mutta varmasti on olemassa jokin tapa. Luettelin omia keinojani autoilun "hankaloittamiseksi" ja ne voi yhdistä halutessaan näihin kaventamisiin ja sulkemisiin, mutta on oltava muitakin tapoja varmasti.

----------


## Salomaa

Et maininnut tai itsekin sitten myönnät että nyt toteutetut "valtaukset" joukkoliikenteelle ja jalankulkijoille ovat tarpeellisia. Sinulla ei ole omaa autoa, niin silloinhan Sinä itsekin joskus varmaan käytät joukkoliikennettä. Onko se nyt niin huonoa tai ihan huonoa, jos on niin mitkä on pahimmat puutteet ?

Jokaisesta R-kioskista saa matkakortin. Intohimoisinkin autoilija voi ostaa sellaisen ja kokeilla. Kyllä se sm3 juttu on niin että se autoriippuvainen kieltäytyy menemästä bussiin, vaikka maksettais hänelle 5 Euroa joka kyydistä. Olen tässä viime aikoina jutellut niin monen automiehen kanssa. Itse ovat minulle näin sanoneet.

----------


## sm3

> Et maininnut tai itsekin sitten myönnät että nyt toteutetut "valtaukset" joukkoliikenteelle ja jalankulkijoille ovat tarpeellisia. Sinulla ei ole omaa autoa, niin silloinhan Sinä itsekin joskus varmaan käytät joukkoliikennettä. Onko se nyt niin huonoa tai ihan huonoa, jos on niin mitkä on pahimmat puutteet ?


Kuten olen jo todennut pariin kertaa jo, joukkoliikenne *EI* nimeomaan ole huonoa. Mutta se on niiden mielestä jotka eivät sitä halua kokeilla, tämä mielikuva tulee muuttaa. En ole sanonut että kaventaminen vaikka olisi huono, olen sanonut että on muitakin keinoja autoilun vähentämisen jos se on tavoite.

----------


## petteri

> Itse asiassa käsitteessä traffic evaporation on kyse juuri tästä. Autoilun määrä vähenee. Myös koko liikenteen määrä voi vähentyä, eli ei ole kyse pelkästään siitäkään, että autoilija siirtyy muuhun kulkumuotoon.
> 
> Liikennesuunnittelun teoria lähtee pelkistettynä siitä, että ihmiset tekevät tietyn määrän matkoja joilla on tietty pituus. Tämä määrä selvitetään liikkumistottumustutkimuksella. Liikennesuunnittelu ei varsinaisesti ota kantaa siihen, miksi ja miten paljon ihmiset matkustavat. Vaan matkojen määrä on vakio. Liikennesuunnittelija voi vain vaikuttaa siihen, minkälaisia reittejä ja kulkutapoja ihmiset matkoihinsa käyttävät.
> 
> Traffic evaporation -ilmiö ei varsinaisesti sisälly tähän perusteoriaan. Sillä traffic evaporationissa liikennejärjestelmä ja sen muutos vaikuttavat ihmisten halukkuuteen tehdä matkoja. Ihmisten halukkuus tehdä jotain ei puolestaan kuulu insinööritieteisiin eikä siten liikenneinsinööreille, vaan on kyse käyttäytymistieteistä.
> 
> En minäkään ole käyttäytymistieteilijä. Mutta onhan aika loogista, että jos matkojen tekeminen muuttuu vastenmielisemmäksi, ihminen keksii ratkaisuja tehdä vähemmän matkoja. Perustuuhan esimerkiksi kauppakeskusten suosio (monen ihmisen itse ilmaisemana) siihen, että yhdellä matkalla voi hoitaa monta ostosta. Voi olla, että viisi kävelymatkaa kauppaan korvautuu yhdellä pitkällä automatkalla, mikä ei ole ekologista. Mutta matkojen määrää kauppakeskus tässä tapauksessa vähensi.


Traffic evaporation ilmiön vaikutukset minusta jo nykyään Helsingin keskustassa. Työpaikat alueella vähenevät kovaa vauhtia, reuna-alueiden liikehuoneistot tyhjenevät ja palvelut siirtyvät muualle.

Tämä keskustaa hiljalleen näivettävä kehitys ei kuitenkin Helsingin Vihreille riitä, vaan he nyt haluavat enemmän. Tavoitteena on vähentää liikennettä ja samalla työpaikkoja, kauppoja ja palveluita alueella entisestään. Jos tavoitteena on tappaa tai hiljentää keskusta liikealueena ja siirtää työpaikat kehäteiden varteen ja kauppa ja palvelut lähiöiden kauppakeskuksiin, nykytrendi on hyvää ja tehokasta politiikkaa. 

Minusta kuitenkin Vihreiden kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden olisi syytä tulla kaapista ulos keskustelemaan kantakaupungin liikenteen näivettämisen vaikutuksista nyt kun Vihreän kaupunkipolitiikan ensimmäiset vakavat oireet ovat jo näkyvissä. Helsingissä on syytä vakavasti keskustella haluammeko monipuolisen vilkkaan keskusta-alueen, jossa paljon liikennettä, elämää ja bisnestä vai onko tavoitteena tehdä koko keskustasta Kauppatorimainen alue, jossa kauniina päivinä turisteja ja vähän paikallisiakin liikkuu, mutta joka marraskuisissa räntäsateissa on autio ja tyhjä.

----------


## sm3

Vihreys on itseasiassa aivan mahtava keino ajaa läpi kaikkein hulluimpiakin ajatuksia. Ilmastonmuutos jos vielä lisätään niin saa vaikka puiston keskelle avomerta tai mikä parempaa, kuuhun.

----------


## petteri

Erilaisissa trendeissä näytetään menevän usein ääripäihin. 1960-luvulla autoiluedistysinnossa oltiin toisessa ääripäässä ja nyt Helsingin Vihreät sitten ajavat yhtä äärimmäistä ja kantakaupungin elinkeinoelämää näivettävää politiikkaa kuin mitä Smith-Polvisen keskustamoottoritiesuunnitelmat olisivat olleet. Kaupunki tarvitsee tasapainoista liikennepolitiikkaa ja äärinäkemysten diktatuuri ei sitä tarjoa.

----------


## Etika

> Traffic evaporation ilmiön vaikutukset minusta jo nykyään Helsingin keskustassa. Työpaikat alueella vähenevät kovaa vauhtia, reuna-alueiden liikehuoneistot tyhjenevät ja palvelut siirtyvät muualle.
> 
> Tämä keskustaa hiljalleen näivettävä kehitys ei kuitenkin Helsingin Vihreille riitä, vaan he nyt haluavat enemmän. Tavoitteena on vähentää liikennettä ja samalla työpaikkoja, kauppoja ja palveluita alueella entisestään. Jos tavoitteena on tappaa tai hiljentää keskusta liikealueena ja siirtää työpaikat kehäteiden varteen ja kauppa ja palvelut lähiöiden kauppakeskuksiin, nykytrendi on hyvää ja tehokasta politiikkaa. 
> 
> Minusta kuitenkin Vihreiden kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden olisi syytä tulla kaapista ulos keskustelemaan kantakaupungin liikenteen näivettämisen vaikutuksista nyt kun Vihreän kaupunkipolitiikan ensimmäiset vakavat oireet ovat jo näkyvissä. Helsingissä on syytä vakavasti keskustella haluammeko monipuolisen vilkkaan keskusta-alueen, jossa paljon liikennettä, elämää ja bisnestä vai onko tavoitteena tehdä koko keskustasta Kauppatorimainen alue, jossa kauniina päivinä turisteja ja vähän paikallisiakin liikkuu, mutta joka marraskuisissa räntäsateissa on autio ja tyhjä.


Tätä väitettä kuulee usein, sille ei vain ole yhtään mitään tukea. Työpaikkojen määrä kantakaupungissa on pysynyt vakiona ja tyhjien liiketilojen osuus kantakaupungissa pysyy siinä viidessä prosentissa, joka on luontaisen kierron määrä. Tietenkin, jos "reuna-alueet" määrittelee riittävän kauas, niin voi löytyä tyhjeneviä alueita.

Lisäksi kantakaupunkiin suuntautuneet matkojen kokonaismäärä on noussut ovat noussut samalla kun autoilla tulevien matkojen määrä on lievästi laskenut.

----------


## sm3

Ainahan sitä valitaan sanomiset sen mukaan minkä kuvan haluaa antaa. Se on valitettavaa, koska toinen sanoo että vähenee ja toinen sanoo että kasvaa tai pysyy samana niin jää lukijan omalle vastuulle miettiä kumman todisteet ovat vakuttavammat. Jälleen kerran on pahimillaan kaksi vastapuolta väittelemässä, eikä mitään todellista synny.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos sitten siitä ollaan yksimielisiä, että puolueissa on eroja. Välillä politiikan dosentit jankuttivat että vaikea äänestää kun puolueet ovat samanlaisia. Kaikki tiedämme mitä Vihreät ajaa ja mitä Kokoomus ajaa. Kyllä olisi syytä rakentaa yhtä suuri jalankulkijoiden puolue.

Mutta jos halutaa näitä kahta suurta arvostella, niin muistakaa nyt että kyllä he itse jonkun syyn löysivät heitä äänestää. Ja se äänestystuloksen täyttyy muodostaa se pohja myös kaupunkisuunnittelulle ja joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen.

----------


## petteri

> Tätä väitettä kuulee usein, sille ei vain ole yhtään mitään tukea. Työpaikkojen määrä kantakaupungissa on pysynyt vakiona ja tyhjien liiketilojen osuus kantakaupungissa pysyy siinä viidessä prosentissa, joka on luontaisen kierron määrä. Tietenkin, jos "reuna-alueet" määrittelee riittävän kauas, niin voi löytyä tyhjeneviä alueita.


Oman tuntemukseni mukaan näin paljon tyhjää tilaa ei ole keskusta-alueella ollut sitten vuosien 1994-95. Kävelen joka päivä Punavuoresta, jossa olen asunut 26 vuotta läpi keskustan eteläisen reuna-alueen, jossa tyhjiä ja puolityhjiä toimistotaloja ja tyhjiä liikehuoneistoja riittää. Toki asunnoiksi tyhjiä taloja on muutettu. Myös enemmän ydinkeskustassa tyhjän liiketilan määrä on viime aikoina räjähtänyt. Katso vaan ympärillesi Makkaratalossa, Kampissa tai Kaisaniemessä, jos tila ei ole sijainniltaan aivan loistava, se täyttyy huomattavan nihkeästi ja vuokrat ovat laskussa. Nämä ovat erittäin pahoja merkkejä.

Toki jos ei paljon koskaan liiku keskustassa tai sulkee silmät voi kuvitella muuta. Minä kuljen silmät auki, ehkä se johtuu kiinnostuksestakin, minulla on ihan kohtuullisen kokoinen sijoitussalkku ja sijoitan pääosin pörssinoteerattuihin kiinteistöihin. Näihin silmiin nykykehitys Helsingin keskustassa on hyvin huolestuttavaa.

----------


## sm3

Se on hauska kuinka vahvasti tavallliset ihmisetkin mukailevat kannattamansa puolueen sanomisia. Itse äänestäisin puolueettomia mutta semmoista ei ole.

----------


## vristo

> En tiedä, olenko intohimoinen yksitysautoilija, mutta vastaan silti. Itse käytän paljon omaa autoa, mutta esimerkiksi keskustaan menen mieluummin julkisilla. Konalasta pääsee keskustaan hyvin dösällä, mutta muihin suuntiin liikkuminen julkisilla on tuskallisen hidasta. Kahden pienen lapsen isänä auto on myös perheen kanssa välttämätön. Nyt kun Citymarket lopetti ruoan kotiin kuljettamisen, on perheen ostokset helppo nostaa Kaaren Prisman drive in -kaistalta auton perään. Menisihän sinne 36, mutta se olisikin sitten tunnin reissu ja vaatisi kaksi henkilöä ostoksia kantamaan. Läheisessä Ristikon lähikaupassa toki saa myös ostoksia tehtyä. Töihin Pitäjänmäkeen pääsisin hyvin dösällä tai vaikka kävellen, mutta myönnän laiskuuttani ajavani pääsääntöisesti autolla kodin lämpimästä tallista firman lämpimään talliin.


Oma kulkemiseni autolla on hyvin samankaltaista ja samoista syistä. Reilu vuosi sitten olin viikkoja sairaslomalla murtuneen nilkkani takia. Kyllä olo hidasta ja vaivalloista koko perheen tarpeiden asiointi.

Tämä lisäksi, mun työni ja työaikani on sellaista, että julkinen liikenne ei ole kulussa kun pitäisi mennä tai päästä töistä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Se on hauska kuinka vahvasti tavallliset ihmisetkin mukailevat kannattamansa puolueen sanomisia. Itse äänestäisin puolueettomia mutta semmoista ei ole.


Nostit hyvän asian esille. Äänestyskäyttäytymisessä puolueissa on kahdenlaista linjaa: saa äänestää vapaasti tai pitää äänestää ryhmän mukana. Päätöksestä lipsuvia saatetaan rangaista tai syrjiä luottamustehtävien valinnassa. Ryhmäkuri on muistaakseni hyvin keskeisessä asemassa esim SDP:ssä. Olen katsonut Helsingin valtuuston äänestystuloksia ja hyvin useasti Vihreät jakaantuvt kahteen leiriin.

Useissa kunnissa on listoja, jotka eivät pohjaudu perinteisten puoleiden ohjelmaan, vaan kyseisen kunnan asioiden hoitamiseen. Muistaakseni näin esim. Järvenpäässä ja Tuusulassa. Monen Puolueen ehdokaslisoilla sai olla myös sitoutumattomana. 

Mutta meneekö se vähän Spede-komiikan puolelle: Puolueettomien Puolue !?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:13 ----------



tilavaa kävelykeskustaa voidaan käyttää vaikka tällaiseen rauhanomaiseen paraatiin.

----------


## sm3

Joo, se puolueettomien puolue ei ollut ihan loppuun ajateltu heitto ehkäpä sittenkään. Tuon puoluekurin sanotaan rajoittavan joidenkin henkilöiden toimintaa puolueessa huonolla tavalla, toisaalta se antaa ulkopuolelle kuvan vahvasta samanmielisestä puolueesta. Mutta kyllähän se näkyy tosiaan esim. valtuuston istuinnoissa. Taisipa joku jättää äänestämättäkin kerran kun ei ollut samaa mieltä puolueen virallisen kannan kanssa, en muista mistä oli kyse.

----------


## Salomaa

Vaikkapa näissä kaupunkisuunnitteluasioissa onhan se demokratian kannalta ihan oikean että salissa äänestetään vapaasti. Jos etukäteen sovitaan miten äänestetään, niin valtuustoistuntohan on silloin enimmäkseen teatteria. Mitä se kyllä useasti onkin.

----------


## petteri

> Vaikkapa näissä kaupunkisuunnitteluasioissa onhan se demokratian kannalta ihan oikean että salissa äänestetään vapaasti. Jos etukäteen sovitaan miten äänestetään, niin valtuustoistuntohan on silloin enimmäkseen teatteria. Mitä se kyllä useasti onkin.


Tuo riippuu puolueesta. Epäilen, että Kokoomuksen kannattajista ainakin 75 % kannattaa puoluekuria. Ryhmän sisällä voidaan tapella verisesti, lobata armottomasti, äänestää ja voittaa äänin 13-12,  mutta ulospäin on syytä näyttää yhtenäistä politiikkaa. Politiikka on raakaa peliä.

----------


## Salomaa

Näin minäkin ymmärtäisin, että SDP ja Kokoomus pitäisivät ryhmäkurista tunnetuimmin kiinni. Mutta useinhan muissa puolueissa etukäteen sovitaan että saa äänestää vapaasti. Itse olen tässä vähän sallivammalla kannalla, ainakin eduskunnassa on paljon sellaisia eettisiä kysymyksiä, joissa monet puolueet katsovat vapaan äänestyskäyttäytymisen paremmaksi.

Suomen vaalijärjestelmässä edustaja tai valtuutettu on saanut valtuutuksen äänestäjiltään ja tiukan paikan tullen on vastuussa heille.

----------


## petteri

> Suomen vaalijärjestelmässä edustaja tai valtuutettu on saanut valtuutuksen äänestäjiltään ja tiukan paikan tullen on vastuussa heille.


Suurin osa edustajista tai valtuutetuista ei olisi yksin ilman muiden oman puolueen ehdokkaiden apua päässyt läpi. Ehdokas on siis minusta usein myös vastuussa puolueelle, jonka äänestäjien ansiosta hän sai valintaan riittävän vertailuluvun.

----------


## Melamies

> Nostit hyvän asian esille. Äänestyskäyttäytymisessä puolueissa on kahdenlaista linjaa: saa äänestää vapaasti tai pitää äänestää ryhmän mukana. Päätöksestä lipsuvia saatetaan rangaista tai syrjiä luottamustehtävien valinnassa. Ryhmäkuri on muistaakseni hyvin keskeisessä asemassa esim SDP:ssä. Olen katsonut Helsingin valtuuston äänestystuloksia ja hyvin useasti Vihreät jakaantuvt kahteen leiriin.
> 
> Useissa kunnissa on listoja, jotka eivät pohjaudu perinteisten puoleiden ohjelmaan, vaan kyseisen kunnan asioiden hoitamiseen. Muistaakseni näin esim. Järvenpäässä ja Tuusulassa. Monen Puolueen ehdokaslisoilla sai olla myös sitoutumattomana. 
> 
> Mutta meneekö se vähän Spede-komiikan puolelle: Puolueettomien Puolue !?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:13 ----------
> 
> Liite 2668
> ...


Tarvitaan myös aukioita kommareiden hirttämiseen. :Tongue:

----------


## hylje

Helsingissä, keskustassakin on selkeää ylitarjontaa liike- ja toimistotiloista. Tiloja on rakennettu pitkin seutua runsaasti enemmän kuin kohtuullinen liiketoiminnan kasvu voi täyttää, joten jossain jäädään välttämättä ilman vuokralaisia. Tähän tulee vielä mukaan toimitilasijoittajien kärsivällisyys vuokrien laskemisessa, joten hyvälläkin paikalla voi olla ylihinnoittelusta johtuvaa vajaakäyttöä. Kehnolla paikalla tilat eivät välttämättä saa vuokralaista mihinkään hintaan.

Maankäytön perisynti ei ole lähelläkään liikennettä ja liikennevälineitä, vaan siinä että rakennetaan liian vähän, vääränlaisia taloja ja vieläpä vääriin paikkoihin. Keskustan asuntojen määrä pitää kokoluokkaa tuplata, että tarjontaa riittäisi myös kohtuullisen hintaisiin kämppiin. Eiköhän siinä mukana tule sitten painetta kasvattaa myös keskustan liikehuoneistojen määrää.

----------


## Salomaa

> Suurin osa edustajista tai valtuutetuista ei olisi yksin ilman muiden oman puolueen ehdokkaiden apua päässyt läpi. Ehdokas on siis minusta usein myös vastuussa puolueelle, jonka äänestäjien ansiosta hän sai valintaan riittävän vertailuluvun.


Onhan siinä tuokin näkökulma. Jos edustajan/valtuutetun äänestyskäyttäytyminen poikkeaa usein muusta ryhmästä niin tie puolueessa saattaa nousta pystyyn.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:11 ----------




> Tarvitaan myös aukioita kommareiden hirttämiseen.


No sitten se kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston esitys ei riitä lainkaan., vaan tárvitaan Espat ja Kaivokatu kokonaisuudessaan kävelyalueeksi, niin voidaan muodostaa erillisaukioita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:14 ----------




> ....
> Maankäytön perisynti ei ole lähelläkään liikennettä ja liikennevälineitä, vaan siinä että rakennetaan liian vähän, vääränlaisia taloja ja vieläpä vääriin paikkoihin. Keskustan asuntojen määrä pitää kokoluokkaa tuplata, että tarjontaa riittäisi myös kohtuullisen hintaisiin kämppiin. Eiköhän siinä mukana tule sitten painetta kasvattaa myös keskustan liikehuoneistojen määrää.


Tästä seuraa lisää liikennettä ja edelleen tarkastelu siitä, millä tavoilla ydinkeskustassa on mielekkäintä liikkua.

----------


## Salomaa

Tulokset
Tietoa tältä samalta foorumilta 
http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/cg...&id=2017473-11

Innostus ajokorttiin ja autoon Helsingissä vähäisempää. Tästä seuraa että autoilta vapautuvaa tilaa voidaan antaa jalankulkijoille.


_Ajokortti kiinnostaa Helsingin seudun nuoria. Noin 80 % seudun 15-17-vuotiaista aikoo hankkia ajokortin ennen kuin täyttää 20 vuotta, 14 % myöhemmin, ja vain alle 5 % ei todennäköisesti aio hankkia korttia. Helsingissä aikeet ovat kuitenkin muuta seutua vähäisempiä: 67 % aikoo hankkia kortin ennen kuin täyttää 20 vuotta, 19 % myöhemmin, ja 14 % ei todennäköisesti aio hankkia korttia.



Auton omistaminen ei sen sijaan ole nuorille kovinkaan tärkeää: 55 % Helsingin seudun 15-29-vuotiaista sanoo, ettei auton omistaminen 35-vuotiaana ole heille lainkaan tärkeää tai se on vain vähän tärkeää. Alueelliset erot ovat kuitenkin melko suuria. Helsinkiläisistä vastaajista 67 % pitää auton omistamista 35-vuotiaana vain vähän tai ei lainkaan tärkeänä, kun taas Espoon, Vantaan ja Kauniaisten alueella vastaava osuus on 48 % ja KUUMA-seudulla 35 %._

----------


## ultrix

> Vihreiden fanaattinen autovihamielisyys on käsittämätöntä. Keskusta-autoilua on hankaloitettu pirullisesti: yksi kaista kerrallaan, yksi liikennevaloristeys kerrallaan, parkkipaikkarivistö/pyörätie kerrallaan.
> 
> On saatu paljon tyhjiä pyöräteitä, joiden paikalla oli ennen asiointipaikkoja. On saatu paljon sumppuisia alueita, kuten Kamppi, jossa liikenne soljui aikanaan mukavasti. Runeberginkatua pääsi kolmea kaistaa etelään, nyt yhtä etelään ja pohjoiseen. Kampin liikenneympyrät ovat halvaannuttaneet läntisen Helsingin tärkeimmän sisääntuloväylän (Länsiväylä) keskustaan suuntautuvan liikenteen ja viivästyttävät samalla myös pintajoukkoliikenteen kulkua. Samaan aikaan ei kuitenkaan saada edes Jätkäsaaren uudisalueelle järjestettyä kelvollista ja täsmällistä joukkoliikennettä.





> Ei joukkoliikenne ole vaihtoehto yksityisautoilulle kuin rajatulla alueella Helsingin keskustassa, mikäli iso kauppa, päiväkoti, koulu ja harrastukset ovat vieressä. Ei tarvitse mennä kuin muutaman kilometrin päähän Helsingin keskustasta, kun autoton elämä alkaa olla mahdotonta. Minä yritin välttää autoilua viimeiseen saakka, mutta elämänmuutokset aiheuttavat sen, että teen asiat mielummin nopeasti kuin ismien johdattelemana.
> 
> Ajat muuttuvat, mutta autoilu jatkuu. Se, että täällä päin jokunen prosenttiyksikkö vähemmän suorittaa vuosittain ajokortin, ei toimi oikeutuksena keskustan läpiajoliikenteen katkaisemiselle, vaan on keinotekoista kiusantekoa, ja lopulta kapsahtaa kalliilla asuinalueilla asuvien nilkkaan liikenteen lisääntyessä voimakkaasti esimerkiksi etelä-Helsingin historiallisissa kaupunginosissa.
> 
> Keinotekoinen kiusanteko autoilijoille on johtanut kaikkien osapuolien kärsimiseen ja ruuhkautumisiin. Kamppi ja pitkänsillan aamuruuhka toimivat tästä hyvinä esimerkkeinä.


Koita nyt päättää, onko autoilu nyt sorrettu liikennemuoto, jolta viedään tuhkatkin pesästä vai kulkumuoto, jota nyt ihan vain käytetään, kun kaikki muut kulkutavat on tehty liian hitaiksi autoiluun verrattuna.

Surkuhupaisaa lukea näitä hirvittäviä uhriutumisia, kuinka nyt autoilijoita sorretaan, kun monikaistaisella autojen dominoimalla kadulla yksi kaista tai muutama parkkiruutu on muutettu pyörätieksi  kun aiemmin kadulla pyörätietä ei ollut lainkaan. Eli kun annetaan tilaa muillekin kuin autoille, se ei olekaan liikenteen muuttamista tasa-arvoisemmaksi tai liikenneturvallisuuden parantamista vaan FANAATTISTA AUTOVIHAMIELISYYTTÄ.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## citybus

> Koita nyt päättää, onko autoilu nyt sorrettu liikennemuoto, jolta viedään tuhkatkin pesästä vai kulkumuoto, jota nyt ihan vain käytetään, kun kaikki muut kulkutavat on tehty liian hitaiksi autoiluun verrattuna.
> 
> Surkuhupaisaa lukea näitä hirvittäviä uhriutumisia, kuinka nyt autoilijoita sorretaan, kun monikaistaisella autojen dominoimalla kadulla yksi kaista tai muutama parkkiruutu on muutettu pyörätieksi  kun aiemmin kadulla pyörätietä ei ollut lainkaan. Eli kun annetaan tilaa muillekin kuin autoille, se ei olekaan liikenteen muuttamista tasa-arvoisemmaksi tai liikenneturvallisuuden parantamista vaan FANAATTISTA AUTOVIHAMIELISYYTTÄ.


Tämä juuri osoittaa parhaimmin ns. joukkoliikenneuskovaisten mentaliteetin: kaikki muu kuin oma mielipide on *surkuhupaisaa*, typerää, mielipuolista, surkeaa tai mitä muuta tahansa. No, tuollainen argumentaatio kertoo valitettavasti enemmän kirjoittajastaan kuin itse asiasta. "Koita nyt päättää".

Edelleenkään ketään ei kiinnosta eteläisen Helsingin asukkaiden terveys ja turvallisuus. Kun yksi katu pannaan kiinni ja kaksi kaistaa tukitaan espalta, liikenne siirtyy muualle. Ei ilmastonmuutosta hillitä reittejä tukkimalla eikä kaupunki-ilmaa paranneta niin, että suljetaan luontaisia läpiajoreittejä ja aiheutetaan päästö- ja turvallisuushaittoja keskustan etelä- ja pohjoispuolisille asuinalueille. Mechelininkadun asukkaiden hengitysilmasta tai Tehtaankadun ala-asteen koululaisten turvallisuudesta kukaan ei ole huolissaan.

Mitä muuta se silloin on kuin fanaattista autovihamielisyyttä? Kuten jo joku kuukausi takaperin kirjoitin, niin vihreät haluavat vain paraatipaikat kiinni autoilta, jotta voidaan näyttää kavereille ja hengenheimolaisille, että näin se meillä toimii. Me kun päätetään, että pannaan katu kiinni, niin se pannaan. Eivät ne lieveilmiöt ja liikenteen siirtyminen muualle kiinnosta. *Koittaisivat nyt edes päättää*, mikä on se pääasiallinen asia-argumentti - omasta mielestäni se ei voi olla se, että koska meillä on niin surkea joukkoliikenne, että sitä ei vapaaehtoisesti haluta määräänsä enempää käyttää, niin pakotetaan ihmiset sen käyttäjiksi.

----------


## Rehtori

Ajatuksia herättävä artikkeli Länsiterminaalin ympäristön suunnittelusta: http://www.talouselama.fi/tebatti/pu...elusta-6649232

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä juuri osoittaa parhaimmin ns. joukkoliikenneuskovaisten mentaliteetin: kaikki muu kuin oma mielipide on *surkuhupaisaa*, typerää, mielipuolista, surkeaa tai mitä muuta tahansa. No, tuollainen argumentaatio kertoo valitettavasti enemmän kirjoittajastaan kuin itse asiasta. "Koita nyt päättää".


Onhan meillä mielipiteenvapaus jopa laissa. Ongelma on siinä, että laista huolimatta todellisuus ei mene eikä ole mielipiteen mukainen. Todellisuus perustuu luonnolakeihin, joita me emme voi arvovalintojemme perusteella valita ja päättää mieleisiksemme.

Kirjoitin tässä viestissäni jo, että se, mitä sanotaan autoilun syrjimiseksi ei ole mielipide, vaan johtuu maantieteestä ja geometriasta. Ei ole mahdollista tehdä kaupunkia, jossa on yhtä aikaa viihtyisää ja rauhallista ympäristöä kävellä puistoissa ja kaupoissa, mutta jokainen pääsee jokaisen kaupan oven eteen autolla.

Ei ole myöskään mahdollista tehdä menestyvää kaupunkia, jossa kaikki voivat liikkua autolla. On mahdollista tehdä kaupunki, jossa kaikki voivat liikkuvat autolla. Mutta sen maankäytön tehokkuus jää liian alhaiseksi että se menestyisi, koska se häviää tehokkaamman maankäytön kaupungeille, joissa kaikki eivät voi liikkua autoilla.

Pitää siis valita joko-tai. Se vain on poliitikoille ylitsepääsemättömän vaikeata. Menestyäkseen poliitikko haluaa miellyttää ainakin melkein kaikkia. Eikä poliitikko siksi halua tuoda esille lupaamiensa asioiden huonoja puolia. Mutta vielä ikävämpää on, ettei poliitikko halua edes kuulla huonoista puolista. Eikä siitä, että luvatut asiat eivät voi olla olemassa samanaikaisesti.




> *Koittaisivat nyt edes päättää*, mikä on se pääasiallinen asia-argumentti - omasta mielestäni se ei voi olla se, että koska meillä on niin surkea joukkoliikenne, että sitä ei vapaaehtoisesti haluta määräänsä enempää käyttää, niin pakotetaan ihmiset sen käyttäjiksi.


Kun luonnonlait eivät päättämällä muutu! Ei meillä ole HSL-alueella huono joukkoliikenne siten, että sille voitaisiin tehdä jotain ja sitten se palvelisi yhtä hyvin kuin autoilu. Meillä on tehty lähiöt autoilukaupungiksi ja Helsingin keskusta on kävelyn ja joukkoliikenteen kaupunkia. Niitä ei voi sovittaa yhteen sillä, että kantakaupungista annetaan kaikki mahdollinen tila autoille. Sitä on yritetty oikein voimalla Smith-Polvisen suunnitelmassa ja sitä ennen sallimalla autoilu ja pysäköinti joka paikassa, mihin auto mahtui.

Smith-Polvisen ja metropäätöksen jälkeen on sitten ylläpidetty kehnoa kompromissia, jossa lopulta kantakaupungin autoilu toimii autojen määrän rajoittamisen ansiosta kohtuullisen hyvin ja joukkoliikenne 23 kertaa huonommin eli hitaammin kuin autoilu. Kuitenkin autoilu on vain henkilöliikenteen pieni osa.

Antero

----------


## samulih

> Edelleenkään ketään ei kiinnosta eteläisen Helsingin asukkaiden terveys ja turvallisuus. Kun yksi katu pannaan kiinni ja kaksi kaistaa tukitaan espalta, liikenne siirtyy muualle. Ei ilmastonmuutosta hillitä reittejä tukkimalla eikä kaupunki-ilmaa paranneta niin, että suljetaan luontaisia läpiajoreittejä ja aiheutetaan päästö- ja turvallisuushaittoja keskustan etelä- ja pohjoispuolisille asuinalueille. Mechelininkadun asukkaiden hengitysilmasta tai Tehtaankadun ala-asteen koululaisten turvallisuudesta kukaan ei ole huolissaan.
> .


Eiköhän tähän ole se paras vastaus siellä ratin takana, turhat ralli vähemmälle niin kaikki ongelmat katoaisivat, eikös se ole niin että maailma paranee omaan peiliin katsomalla eikä muita syyttämällä.

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> Edelleenkään ketään ei kiinnosta eteläisen Helsingin asukkaiden terveys ja turvallisuus. Kun yksi katu pannaan kiinni ja kaksi kaistaa tukitaan espalta, liikenne siirtyy muualle. Ei ilmastonmuutosta hillitä reittejä tukkimalla eikä kaupunki-ilmaa paranneta niin, että suljetaan luontaisia läpiajoreittejä ja aiheutetaan päästö- ja turvallisuushaittoja keskustan etelä- ja pohjoispuolisille asuinalueille. Mechelininkadun asukkaiden hengitysilmasta tai Tehtaankadun ala-asteen koululaisten turvallisuudesta kukaan ei ole huolissaan.
> 
> ....


Nythän tässä on kaksi koulukuntaa, jotka väittävät että musta on valkoinen ja päinvastoin. Kun palokunta saapuu palopaikalle, niin käsittääkseni se ryhtyy sammuttamaan olemassa olevaa tulipaloa eikä sytytyä uusia. Kun olen tälläkin foorumilla sekä muuallakin keskustellut autoilijoiden kanssa, eivät he esitä syytä sille miksi eivät siirtyisi joukkoliikennevälineeseen, jalankulkuun tai pyöräilyyn. Suurimmalla osalla autoiljoista on siis mahdollisuus vaihtaa liikkumismuotoa, varsinkin jos nyt ajatellaan näitä ydinkeskustan katuja.

Minua kiinnostaa eteläisen Helsingin asukkaiden terveys ja turvallisuus. Ajokaistojen kaventaminen Pohjois-Espalanadilla, Etelä-Esplandilla ja Mannerheimintiellä lisää näitä kaikkia kolmea seikkaa. Siksi kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto sitä esittää. Lykkäyksen syynä poliitikoilla oli tällä kertaa "väärä ajankohta". Syitähän lykätä kaikkia kaupunkilaisia hyödyttäviä hankketta  he ovat löytäneet kohta 30 vuotta.

Alaxander Ståhle esitti kaupunkisuunnttelumessujen ensimäisenä päivänä, kuinka 2-ajorataisen väylän muuttamien 1-ajorataiseksi luo noita edellä mainittuja positiivisia puolia. Kun hän erittäin selkeästi dia-sarjan avulla esitti asiansa, niin ei siellä kukaan poikkipuolista tai epäilevää kommenttia esittänyt.

Onko Citybussilla tai jollain muulla autoilijoiden puolestapuhujalla esittää tieteellistä faktaa siitä, missä kaupungissa tämä kaistojen vähentäminen tai kävelykaduksi muuttaminen on epäonnistunut ? ja millä perusteilla ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:38 ----------




> ..... koska meillä on niin surkea joukkoliikenne, että sitä ei vapaaehtoisesti haluta määräänsä enempää käyttää, niin pakotetaan ihmiset sen käyttäjiksi.


Käytän itse helposti yhden päivän aikana 15 joukkoliikennevälinettä. Joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi pääkaupunkiseudulla on tehty todella paljon. Ihmettelen suuresti, mitkä seikat saavat jonkun puhumaan surkeasta joukkoliikenteestä.

----------


## petteri

Vihreiden olisi syytä katsoa peiliin ja huomioida muukin kuin oma ideologia. Kun katsoo ydinkeskustan katuverkkoa, siitä suurin osa on muussa kuin henkilöautojen käytössä ja tuota aluetta on koko ajan lisätty. Samoin monilla keskustaan tulevilla väylillä on suurin osa kaistoista on joukkoliikenteen käytössä. Nyt on vaan ongelmana, että Vihreä kaupunkisuunnittelu on täysin sokea monipuoliselle liikkumiselle ja erilaisille liikkumistarpeille eikä pahimmille kaupunkisuunnittelufanaatikoille mikään kompromissi riitä, vaan risteys risteykseltä ja katu kadulta vallataan alaa ja jokainen suunnitelma muuttaa ympäristöä vain yhteen suuntaan. Ideologisena tavoitteena on katu kadulta poistaa autoliikenne eikä nähdä miten ääri-ideologisessa vouhotuksessa Vihreät kaupunkisuunnitteluhölmöt tappavat samalla monet keskustan bisnekset ja häätävät työpaikkoja muualle. 

Nykyisessä äärimmäisyyden ilmapiirissä vielä jäljellä olevat monipuolisen liike-elämän osat on tavoitteena lahdata tukkimalla loputkin kadut ja Etelä-Helsingin ja kantakaupungin asukkaiden liikkumistarpeet ovat täysin toissijaiset. Vihreä kaupunkisuunnittelu puhuu rauhallisesta keskustasta, mutta minun täytyy sanoa, että kantakaupunkiasukkina minä en todellakaan halua Helsinkiin rauhallista keskustaa. Jos haluaa rauhallista ympäristöä voi mennä sitten johonkin korpeen tai pikkukaupungin keskustaan sitä etsimään, mutta rauhallinen suurkaupungin keskusta on yhtä kuin kuollut bisnesten hautuumaa. 

Kantakaupunkimainen ympäristö on parhaimmillaan elävänä kaupunkina, jossa on mahdollista liikkua monella tavalla ja jossa liike-elämä kukoistaa. Vihreän ideologian ihannealueet, joissa suurimman osan vuotta ei liiku paljon kukaan, ei kävelijät eikä autoilijat, ovat kaupunkielämän irvikuva. Vihreät markkinoivat kävelykeskustaa muka kaupungin olohuoneena, mutta Vihreän ääri-ideologisten tavoitteiden todellinen lopputulos on myös nykyistä vähemmän suosittu ydinkeskusta. Kun liikenne vähenee, kaupunki hiljenee, se on kaupunkibisneksen laki.

----------


## Salomaa

Ja Kokoomuksen kabinettimiehet pystyy estämään 30 vuoden ajan, jos 20 metriä ajokaistasta pitäisi antaa jalankulkuun ja pyöräilyyn.

----------


## Melamies

> Alaxander Ståhle esitti kaupunkisuunnttelumessujen ensimäisenä päivänä, kuinka 2-ajorataisen väylän muuttamien 1-ajorataiseksi luo noita edellä mainittuja positiivisia puolia. Kun hän erittäin selkeästi dia-sarjan avulla esitti asiansa, niin ei siellä kukaan poikkipuolista tai epäilevää kommenttia esittänyt.


En ollut tuolla ja siksi kysynkin: Ståhlen esittämässä mallissa ei sitten saneiltu eli pysäytetty autoja jokaisiin liikennevaloihin myös hiljaisena aikana?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingissä, keskustassakin on selkeää ylitarjontaa liike- ja toimistotiloista. Tiloja on rakennettu pitkin seutua runsaasti enemmän kuin kohtuullinen liiketoiminnan kasvu voi täyttää, joten jossain jäädään välttämättä ilman vuokralaisia. Tähän tulee vielä mukaan toimitilasijoittajien kärsivällisyys vuokrien laskemisessa, joten hyvälläkin paikalla voi olla ylihinnoittelusta johtuvaa vajaakäyttöä. Kehnolla paikalla tilat eivät välttämättä saa vuokralaista mihinkään hintaan.
> 
> Maankäytön perisynti ei ole lähelläkään liikennettä ja liikennevälineitä, vaan siinä että rakennetaan liian vähän, vääränlaisia taloja ja vieläpä vääriin paikkoihin. Keskustan asuntojen määrä pitää kokoluokkaa tuplata, että tarjontaa riittäisi myös kohtuullisen hintaisiin kämppiin. Eiköhän siinä mukana tule sitten painetta kasvattaa myös keskustan liikehuoneistojen määrää.


Ihan oikea johtopäätös mielestäni, mutta missä järjestyksessä toteuttaisit? Ensinkö puretaan toimistot tai muutetaan ne asunnoiksi, että sitten kun keskustassa olisi riittävästi asukkaita, heillä ei olisi enää työpaikkoja siellä vaan suurimman osan olisi käytävä lähiöissä töissä, ja autoillako se tapahtuisi?




> Nykyisessä äärimmäisyyden ilmapiirissä vielä jäljellä olevat monipuolisen liike-elämän osat on tavoitteena lahdata tukkimalla loputkin kadut ja Etelä-Helsingin ja kantakaupungin asukkaiden liikkumistarpeet ovat täysin toissijaiset. Vihreä kaupunkisuunnittelu puhuu rauhallisesta keskustasta, mutta minun täytyy sanoa, että kantakaupunkiasukkina minä en todellakaan halua Helsinkiin rauhallista keskustaa. Jos haluaa rauhallista ympäristöä voi mennä sitten johonkin korpeen tai pikkukaupungin keskustaan sitä etsimään, mutta rauhallinen suurkaupungin keskusta on yhtä kuin kuollut bisnesten hautuumaa.


Tuosta olen samaa mieltä. En minäkään halua että Helsingin keskusta olisi kuollut paikka vaan haluan että siellä on menoa ja vilskettä, huveja ja humputuksia ja ravintoloita sekä työpaikkoja joissa työskentelee tyylikkäästi pukeutuneita ihmisiä. 
Koska mun perheeni kuitenkin tykkää rauhallisemmista paikoista asua ja keskustan ilmanlaatu on tunnetusti kehno, niin asumme korvessa.




> Ei ole myöskään mahdollista tehdä menestyvää kaupunkia, jossa kaikki voivat liikkua autolla. On mahdollista tehdä kaupunki, jossa kaikki voivat liikkuvat autolla. Mutta sen maankäytön tehokkuus jää liian alhaiseksi että se menestyisi, koska se häviää tehokkaamman maankäytön kaupungeille, joissa kaikki eivät voi liikkua autoilla.


Suomen ja Helsingin ongelma on historiattomuus, koko Helsinki on 1900-luvun aikaansaanoos ja ns vanhakaupunki kapeine kujineen puuttuu,  ja se että suomalaiset ihailevat uutta teknikkaa joihin autotkin kuuluvat, että autoton kaupunki häviää äänestyksessä. Helsinki ei myöskään ole mikään finanssimaailman napa kuten Lontoo, New York tai Zûrich jossa kaikilla on varaa kulkeea taksilla jos haluaisivat.

On pakko pyrkiä johonkin kompromissiin että yksityisautoja sallitaan jossain määrin, yritetään järjestää ne pois paikoista joissa ne häiritsevät esim parkkihalleihin ja säännöstellään autoilua ruuhkamaksuin.

Se että Helsingissä pitää olla omat kaistansa busseille ja raitiovaunuille on sitten ihan itseaiheutettua.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Ihan oikea johtopäätös mielestäni, mutta missä järjestyksessä toteuttaisit? Ensinkö puretaan toimistot tai muutetaan ne asunnoiksi, että sitten kun keskustassa olisi riittävästi asukkaita, heillä ei olisi enää työpaikkoja siellä vaan suurimman osan olisi käytävä lähiöissä töissä, ja autoillako se tapahtuisi?


Täydellistä mitoitusta ei ole, vaan ylitarjonta ja pula on aina jossain. Se ei ole mikään syy olla pyrkimättä koko ajan mahdollisimman hyvään kasvuun keskittymällä sinne mistä on eniten pulaa ja sitä kautta pidemmän päälle parempaan tasapainoon. Mutta tasapaino sinänsä ei ole mielekäs tavoitetila, koska ulkoiset vaikutukset kuten maailman- ja valtiontalous heiluttavat sitä kuitenkin. Tasapainon ylikorostaminen myös häiritsee keskittymistä niihin asioihin, joista on kovin pula juuri nyt: esimerkiksi pienistä asunnoista on erityistä pulaa, ja pienien asuntojen rakennustahtia rajoitetaan koska joku on huolestunut isojen asuntojen määrästä.

Nyt on pulaa asunnoista ja liikaa toimitiloja, joten toimitiloja kannattaa laittaa lihoiksi. Kokonaan uusia talojakin kannattaa rakentaa. Joskus myöhemmin tilanne voi kääntyä toisin päin, ja sitten kääntyvät myös uusien ja saneerattavien talojen käyttötarkoitukset ympäri. Kaupunki ei ole koskaan valmis ja taputeltu.

----------


## Salomaa

> En ollut tuolla ja siksi kysynkin: Ståhlen esittämässä mallissa ei sitten saneiltu eli pysäytetty autoja jokaisiin liikennevaloihin myös hiljaisena aikana?


Ståhlen malli perustui vähän syvällisempään pohdintaan. Liikennevalojen rytmitys ei ollut se hänen ajatuksensa punainen lanka. Ydin oli siinä että kadun autokaistoja vähennetään tai katu muutetaan kokonaan kävelykaduksi. Erityisen havainnollisesti esityksessä tuotiin esiin myös kompromissin toimivuuus, eli nelikaistaisen kadun muuttaminen kaksikaistaiseksi. Tässä mallissahan jää autoilijoille yksi kaista suuntaansa. Helsingissä  tätä kompromissiakin pitää kiihkeästi vastustaa. 

Autot vähenevät siitäkin syystä että useat nykysukupolvesta eivät halua omistaa autoa, toisaalta autojen määrää voidaan rajoittaa tietulleilla ja keskustan parkkipaikkoja vähentämällä. Päättäjien pitää antaa signaali että keskustan pääliikkumismuodot ovat jalankulku, pyöräily ja joukkoliikenne. Niille saadaan tilaa autokaistoja vähentämällä.

Ståhlen kirjan nimi on Closer Together, joka käsittelee asiaa tarkemmin. Kirjan kannessa jalankulkija ja bussi menevät vasemmalta alhaalta oikealle ylös ja pikkuauto vastaavasti alas.

----------


## ultrix

> Tämä juuri osoittaa parhaimmin ns. joukkoliikenneuskovaisten mentaliteetin


Jos ei tullut yllätyksenä, niin Joukkoliikennefoorumilla ollaan "joukkoliikenneuskovaisia", mitä ikinä se nyt tarkoittaakaan. Jos se tarkoittaa sitä, että pitää joukkoliikennettä ylivoimaisesti pikkuautoa parempana tapana järjestää kaupunkiliikenne, niin joo.

Mä luulen, että netistä löytyy parempiakin foorumeita olla pikkuautouskovainen kuin JLF, mutta kaipa täälläkin voidaan käydä jonkinlaista pikkuauto vs. joukkoliikenne-keskustelua.




> Edelleenkään ketään ei kiinnosta eteläisen Helsingin asukkaiden terveys ja turvallisuus. Kun yksi katu pannaan kiinni ja kaksi kaistaa tukitaan espalta, liikenne siirtyy muualle.


Autoliikenne ottaa tasan sen tilan, mikä sille annetaan, ei yhtään enempää. Minun mielestäni on reilua, että autoilijat kärsivät itse aiheuttamastaan ruuhkasta eivätkä laita tehokkaamman kaupunkiliikennevälineen valinneita kärsimään siitä. Pyöräkaista vie puolet tilaa siitä mitä autokaista, bussi/raitiovaunukaistan kapasiteetti kuljetettuina henkilöinä tunnissa on taas monin verroin enemmän kuin autokaistalla. Nää perusasiat löytyy jo Meurmanin 40-luvulla kirjoittamasta Asemakaavaopista.




> Mitä muuta se silloin on kuin fanaattista autovihamielisyyttä? Kuten jo joku kuukausi takaperin kirjoitin, niin vihreät haluavat vain paraatipaikat kiinni autoilta, jotta voidaan näyttää kavereille ja hengenheimolaisille, että näin se meillä toimii. Me kun päätetään, että pannaan katu kiinni, niin se pannaan. Eivät ne lieveilmiöt ja liikenteen siirtyminen muualle kiinnosta. *Koittaisivat nyt edes päättää*, mikä on se pääasiallinen asia-argumentti - omasta mielestäni se ei voi olla se, että koska meillä on niin surkea joukkoliikenne, että sitä ei vapaaehtoisesti haluta määräänsä enempää käyttää, niin pakotetaan ihmiset sen käyttäjiksi.


Niin katsos kun joukkoliikenteestä on katutilassa vähän hankala saada henkilöautoliikennettä parempi vaihtoehto, ellei sitä priorisoida henkilöautoihin nähden. Jos bussit ja ratikat seisoo samoissa jonoissa kuin muu liikenne plus sen lisäksi vielä pysähtyy pysäkeillä, joukkoliikenne on automaattisesti hitaampi kuin henkilöauto. 

Henkilöauton selkein etu on sen vapaa reititys, mutta kolikon kääntöpuolena se aiheuttaa itse omat ruuhkansa ja samalla ruuhkauttaa myös tehokkaammat kaupunkiliikennevälineet. Joukkoliikenteen etuna on taas selkeä verkko ja ruuhkasta riippumaton nopea eteneminen, jos sitä aktiivisesti kehitetään sellaiseksi, ettei se joudu kärsimään auton aiheuttamista ruuhkista!

Näiden luulisi olevan JLF:n jäseninä vuosikausia olleille jo perusasioita, mutta ehkä on välillä syytä kerrata, miksi joukkoliikennettä ylipäätään on kaupungeissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...esimerkiksi pienistä asunnoista on erityistä pulaa, ja pienien asuntojen rakennustahtia rajoitetaan koska joku on huolestunut isojen asuntojen määrästä.


Arvioin kuitenkin niin, että pulaa ei ole pienistä asunnoista vaan asuntojen hintatason alapään asunnoista. Jos saa 500 eurolla vuokratuksi kolmion tai 20 neliön yksiön samasta paikasta, kolmio kelpaa aivan varmasti. Mutta perheellisetkin kysyvät yksiöitä, jos ei ole varaa isompaan.

Pulaa on myös saavutettavuudesta. Maksukyvyn lisäksi jokaisella kansalaisella on matkustuskyky. Asunnon on sijaittava siten, että töihin matkustaminen on mahdollista. Otan esimerkin:

Lapsiperheen vanhemman on ehdittävä viemään aamulla lapsi hoitoon ja illalla haettava pois. Ehtiminen tarkoittaa sitä, että lapsi voi olla hoidossa esimerkiksi klo 7:stä ilta 5:een. Vanhemman on ehdittävä 10 tunnissa hoitopaikasta töihin, olla töissä 8 tuntia ja tulla takaisin. Hoitopaikan ja työpaikan välisen saavutettavuuden on oltava enintään tunti. 40 kilometrin työmatka ei onnistu, vaikka siltä etäisyydeltä saisi oman maksukyvyn mukaisen asunnon, jos keskimääräinen työmatkanopeus on 35 km/h.

Konkreettisesti tämä tilanne on johtanut sairaanhoitajien työvoimapulaan. Sairaanhoitajan tuloilla ei ole varaa hankkia asuntoja, jotka ovat sellaisen työmatkan päässä, että työmatkan ehtii tehdä.

Asuntopula, asuntojen hintataso ja liikennejärjestelmän tarjoama saavutettavuus siis kytkeytyvät toisiinsa. Asunnon koko on tässä toisarvoinen seikka. Mutta asuntojen alhaisen tarjonnan tilanteessa ei ainoastaan hintataso nouse, vaan myös asuntojen koko pienenee.

Antero

----------


## Melamies

HS keskiviikko: Vapaavuori haluaa keskustatunnelin ja kävelykeskustan laajentamisen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Arvioin kuitenkin niin, että pulaa ei ole pienistä asunnoista vaan asuntojen hintatason alapään asunnoista. Jos saa 500 eurolla vuokratuksi kolmion tai 20 neliön yksiön samasta paikasta, kolmio kelpaa aivan varmasti. Mutta perheellisetkin kysyvät yksiöitä, jos ei ole varaa isompaan.
> 
> Pulaa on myös saavutettavuudesta. Maksukyvyn lisäksi jokaisella kansalaisella on matkustuskyky. Asunnon on sijaittava siten, että töihin matkustaminen on mahdollista. Otan esimerkin:
> 
> Lapsiperheen vanhemman on ehdittävä viemään aamulla lapsi hoitoon ja illalla haettava pois. Ehtiminen tarkoittaa sitä, että lapsi voi olla hoidossa esimerkiksi klo 7:stä ilta 5:een. Vanhemman on ehdittävä 10 tunnissa hoitopaikasta töihin, olla töissä 8 tuntia ja tulla takaisin. Hoitopaikan ja työpaikan välisen saavutettavuuden on oltava enintään tunti. 40 kilometrin työmatka ei onnistu, vaikka siltä etäisyydeltä saisi oman maksukyvyn mukaisen asunnon, jos keskimääräinen työmatkanopeus on 35 km/h.
> 
> Konkreettisesti tämä tilanne on johtanut sairaanhoitajien työvoimapulaan. Sairaanhoitajan tuloilla ei ole varaa hankkia asuntoja, jotka ovat sellaisen työmatkan päässä, että työmatkan ehtii tehdä.
> 
> Asuntopula, asuntojen hintataso ja liikennejärjestelmän tarjoama saavutettavuus siis kytkeytyvät toisiinsa. Asunnon koko on tässä toisarvoinen seikka. Mutta asuntojen alhaisen tarjonnan tilanteessa ei ainoastaan hintataso nouse, vaan myös asuntojen koko pienenee.


Halvimman hintatason asunnoista ei ole pulaa ainakaan Espoon keskiosissa tai Vantaalla, ja asunnot ovat 2-lapsisillekin perheille aivan riittävän kokoisia. Etäisyys Helsingin keskustaan on vain n 20 km ja junalla alle puoli tuntia tai bussilla Meilahteen saman verran. 

Jos  perheessä on kaksi vanhempaa he pystyvät vuorottelemaan lasten viemisessä ja tuomisessa p-kotiin ja perhe pärjää yhdellä autolla jos osaa hyödyntää liityntäparkkeja.

Ongelma kai on siinä että Espoon keskiosan ja Vantaan lähiöiden asunnot eivät kelpaa insinööri-sairaanhoitajaperheelle koska alueiden sosioekonominen rakenne on duunari- ja siirtolaisvoittoista. Siksi valitaan mielummin alimittainen asunto trendikkäästä kantakaupungista tai omakotitalo 40 km päästä.

Mielestäni voisivat ennemmin lopettaa nirsoilun ja tutustua edullisempien asuntojen tarjontaan lähiöistä kehäkolmosen sisäpuolelta. Suomessa insinöörin tai sairaanhoitajan paperit eivät takaa heti johtajan elintasoa koska heitä on koulutettu liikaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> HS keskiviikko: Vapaavuori haluaa keskustatunnelin ja kävelykeskustan laajentamisen.


Luin itse jutun tänään päivällä ja huh huh ! Ensitöikseen pormestari ryhtyy hommailemaan hanketta, joka on kerran selkeästi päätetty. Kun sen Hesarin jutun luki myös rivien välistä, niin ei ollut suuria vaikeuksia löytää pelin henki eli kaupankäynti. Suomeksi tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että jos Kokoomus saa Vihreiltä tuen keskustatunnelille, niin Kokoomus tukee kävelykeskustaa. Edellisellä kerralla soitettiin levyä: "keskustatunneli mahdollistaa kävelykeskustan rakentamisen". Nyt tästä on luovuttu, mutta silti Vapaavuori kytkee nämä asiat yhteen. 

Ainakin SDP:ssä ja Vasemmistoliitossa on hyvin laajaa ajattelu, minkä mukaan kävelykeskusta voidaan rakentaa ilman minkäänlaista kytkemistä keskustatunneliin.

Vapaavuori pelaa uhkapeliä, hän todennäköisesti häviää aloittamansa projektin ja onko se sitten hyvä alku uudelle pormestarille. Toisaalta kyllä pormestarilta voidaan myös kohtuudella vaatia perehtymistä kaupunkisuunnitteluasioihin.

(Tunnelista keskustellaan Laiturilla 5.6. klo 17:00.)

----------


## citybus

> Luin itse jutun tänään päivällä ja huh huh ! Ensitöikseen pormestari ryhtyy hommailemaan hanketta, joka on kerran selkeästi päätetty. Kun sen Hesarin jutun luki myös rivien välistä, niin ei ollut suuria vaikeuksia löytää pelin henki eli kaupankäynti. Suomeksi tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että jos Kokoomus saa Vihreiltä tuen keskustatunnelille, niin Kokoomus tukee kävelykeskustaa. Edellisellä kerralla soitettiin levyä: "keskustatunneli mahdollistaa kävelykeskustan rakentamisen". Nyt tästä on luovuttu, mutta silti Vapaavuori kytkee nämä asiat yhteen. 
> 
> Ainakin SDP:ssä ja Vasemmistoliitossa on hyvin laajaa ajattelu, minkä mukaan kävelykeskusta voidaan rakentaa ilman minkäänlaista kytkemistä keskustatunneliin.
> 
> Vapaavuori pelaa uhkapeliä, hän todennäköisesti häviää aloittamansa projektin ja onko se sitten hyvä alku uudelle pormestarille. Toisaalta kyllä pormestarilta voidaan myös kohtuudella vaatia perehtymistä kaupunkisuunnitteluasioihin.
> 
> (Tunnelista keskustellaan Laiturilla 5.6. klo 17:00.)


Onko joku sitten kuvitellut, että elinkeinoelämä - eli se taho, joka kustantaa tosiasiallisesti verovaroistaan suuren osan pk-seudun joukkoliikenteestä, työttömien etuudet sekä liikennesuunnittelijoiden palkat (nämä kun eivät itsessään mitään tuota vaan ovat riippuvaisia muiden tekemästä tuloksesta ja siitä saatavista verokertymistä) katselisi sivusta, kun Helsingin keskustan elinkeinoelämän rippeet yritetään tuhota aiheuttamalla massiviset ruuhkat ja haittaamalla koko maan elinkeinoelämän veturin keskustaliikennettä jonkin vihreän ideologian saattelemana? Se ei todellakaan ole mahdollista.

Jan Vapaavuori on tässä mies paikallaan. Mikäli kaistoja maan päällä suljetaan, niitä tulee avata maan alla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Onko joku sitten kuvitellut, että elinkeinoelämä - eli se taho, joka kustantaa tosiasiallisesti verovaroistaan suuren osan pk-seudun joukkoliikenteestä, työttömien etuudet sekä liikennesuunnittelijoiden palkat (nämä kun eivät itsessään mitään tuota vaan ovat riippuvaisia muiden tekemästä tuloksesta ja siitä saatavista verokertymistä) katselisi sivusta, kun Helsingin keskustan elinkeinoelämän rippeet yritetään tuhota aiheuttamalla massiviset ruuhkat ja haittaamalla koko maan elinkeinoelämän veturin keskustaliikennettä jonkin vihreän ideologian saattelemana? Se ei todellakaan ole mahdollista.
> 
> Jan Vapaavuori on tässä mies paikallaan. Mikäli kaistoja maan päällä suljetaan, niitä tulee avata maan alla.


Niinkuin aiemmin on mainittu ja kiistattomasti tutkimuksilla todettu, kävelykeskusta lisää viihtyisyyttä. Tämä tuo lisää ihmisiä kävelykaduille, ja liiketoimintatekstissä puhutaan silloin asiakasvirroista. Kun asiakasvirta kasvaa niin liikkeen myynti kasvaa myös. Juuri tämän seikan takia asioita ymmärtävät kauppiaat vaativat kävelykatuja siitäkin huolimatta että ovt ensin vastustaneet. Eri tutkimuksissa liikkeiden myynnit kasvavat kävelykaduksi muuttamisen jälkeen 20-30 %.  Kävelykaduksi muuttamisesta siis hyötyvät kaikki. Vapaavuorenkaan ei pidä vastustaa, jos kauppoihin tulee asiakkaista ja kasvavaa myyntiä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:04 ----------

Yrittäjät ovat mukana vaikuttamassa tässä Jyväskylän kokeilussa, jossa pihakatu voi toimia väliaikaisena tai osittaisena perinteisen kadun muuttamisessa.

https://www.motiva.fi/files/11421/Ka...vaskylassa.pdf


Tutkimuksesta ote:

._   Vastaajista,   jotka  ovat  vähentäneet  moottoriajoneuvon  käyttöä  pihakadulla,  ei  kuitenkaan  78  %  ole  vähentänyt  asiointiaan  pihakadulla.  Tämä  on  liike-elämän  kannalta  hyvä  asia.  Liikennelaskentojen tuloksissakin oli havaittavissa pientä moottoriajoneuvojen käytön vähentymistä.

_Tästä voidaan vetää johtopäätös että jos moottoriajoneuvolla ajo vähenee, niin se ei tarkoita automaattisesti asioinnin vähenemistä samassa suhteessa.

----------


## citybus

> Niinkuin aiemmin on mainittu ja kiistattomasti tutkimuksilla todettu, kävelykeskusta lisää viihtyisyyttä. Tämä tuo lisää ihmisiä kävelykaduille, ja liiketoimintatekstissä puhutaan silloin asiakasvirroista. Kun asiakasvirta kasvaa niin liikkeen myynti kasvaa myös. Juuri tämän seikan takia asioita ymmärtävät kauppiaat vaativat kävelykatuja siitäkin huolimatta että ovt ensin vastustaneet. Eri tutkimuksissa liikkeiden myynnit kasvavat kävelykaduksi muuttamisen jälkeen 20-30 %.  Kävelykaduksi muuttamisesta siis hyötyvät kaikki. Vapaavuorenkaan ei pidä vastustaa, jos kauppoihin tulee asiakkaista ja kasvavaa myyntiä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:04 ----------
> 
> Yrittäjät ovat mukana vaikuttamassa tässä Jyväskylän kokeilussa, jossa pihakatu voi toimia väliaikaisena tai osittaisena perinteisen kadun muuttamisessa.
> 
> https://www.motiva.fi/files/11421/Ka...vaskylassa.pdf
> 
> 
> ...


Tunnen Jyväskylän hyvin, koska olen asunut siellä. Tuo pihakatu koskee kävelykadun jatkeena olevaa kolmen korttelin pätkää Kauppakatua, jolla liikenne on muutoinkin ollut hyvin vähäistä. Kauppakatu on suljettu Aren aukiolta Kilpisenkadulle asti kävelykaduksi jo vuonna 1990. Siitä ajasta, kun valtatiet 4, 9, 13 ja 23 kulkivat Jyväskylän keskustan läpi (so. vuoteen 1989), Jyväskylän keskusta on näivettynyt täysin. Sokos on ainoa varteenotettava tavaratalo, eikä Aren aukion seutu ole koskaan palannut entisaikojen loistoonsa. Tori on aivan kuihtunut ja kauppahalli muutettiin K-marketiksi.

Samanaikaisesti Jyväskylään on rakennettu keskustan ulkopuolelle suuria marketteja (Seppälä, Keljonkangas, Palokka), jotka pullistelevat asiakkaista. Jyväskylän keskusta ei ole millään tavalla kuluttajan intohimoja herättävä paikka, vaan se on päinvastoin nukahtanut verrattuna vanhoihin aikoihin. Vilkasta liike-elämää on parin korttelin alueella, ja Vapaudenkadulla rakennetaan uusia kerrostalokohteita ilman liiketiloja aivan Sokoksen viereen. Anttilan tavaratalon tiloihin ei ole löytynyt uutta liike-elämää. Vanhan linja-autoaseman tilalle rakennettiin 2000-luvun alussa kerrostalokortteli, mikä hiljensi yläkaupungin lopullisesti.

Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Seppälän alueella, joka on täysin autoilijoiden kansoittama, kauppa käy ja palvelut kukoistavat. Tuolle alueelle tullaan ympäristökunnistakin hoitamaan viikon ostokset, ei Jyväskylän keskustaan.

Jyväskylän keskustassa liikenne muutoinkin on ohjattu ns. keskustan kehälle (Yliopistonkatu-Vaasankatu-Hannikaisenkatu-Kalevankatu), eikä nyt pihakaduksi muutettava Kauppakadun pätkä ole millään tavalla merkityksellinen katu.

Vielä enemmän kontekstin ulkopuolella on verrata Jyväskylän kolmen hiljaisen asuntokorttelin olosuhteita Helsingin keskustaan.

Toinen erikoisuus on käsittää elinkeinoelämä kirjoittaja Salomaan tavoin ainoastaan kuluttaja-asiakasvirtoina palvelujen ääreen. Ei elinkeinoelämä Helsingin keskustan kontekstissa tarkoita sitä, että kuluttaja käy ostamassa kivijalkakaupasta kerran puolessa vuodessa kengät. Tai kerran viikossa Stockmannilla. Hienoa jos käy, mutta itse asiassa Stockmannillakin taitaa mennä paljon huonommin kuin niinä aikoina, joina autoilua ei keskustassa ollut oikeastaan juuri rajoitettu.

Elinkeinoelämä tarkoittaa myös suuryrityksiä, B2B-toimintoja ja toisaalta valtiollisia toimintoja, jotka mahdollistavat elinkeinoelämän olemassaolon. Meillä on keskusta täynnä yrityksiä (vaikkapa asianajotoimistot, vakuutusyhtiöt, pankit, metsäyhtiöt), jotka niihin kävelykaduilla viihtyviin kivijalkakauppoihin verrattuna tuottavat satakertaisesti (ja enemmänkin) liikevaihtoa. Salomaat ja kumppanit kun mielellään unohtavat sen, että keskustassa on tarpeita muillekin kuin hengailijoille, latenhörppijöille ja kivijalkakauppaostostelijoille. Maamme talous ei näillä (asumistukiasujahengailijoilla ja eläkeläisten satunnaisostoksilla) pyöri, sitä pyörittävät juuri ne, joiden liikkumista nyt kaikin keinoin vihreästä ideologiasta käsin haluttaisiin hankaloittaa - ja jotka sen vihreän ideologian, jossa verotetaan kaikkea, mikä likkuu, ja subventoidaan kaikkea, mikä ei liiku, maksavat.

----------


## Salomaa

Ehdottomasti Espojen ja Kaivokadun välissä on vähittäiskaupan lisäksi kaikenlaista yrittämistä. Tuo Jyväskylän tutkimus on juuri siitä hyvä esimerkki, että siinä koko kävelykatuajatusta on käsitelty hyvin monipuolisesti ja monesta eri näkökulmasta. Mutta jos siitä lähdetään liikkeelle, että me kaupunkilaiset olisimme eriarvoisia kaupunkitilankäyttäjiä sosioekonomisesta asemasta riippuen tai veronkantokyvyn mukaan luokitellen, niin eiköhän se ole pään seinään hakkaamista.

Jyväskylän tutkimuksessa näkyy se yrittäjien autouskonto, että menestyvä liiketoiminta korreloi yksityisautoilun pysyvän vapauden kanssa. Siis aluksi yrittäjien asenteena. Kun yrittäjät vuosien jälkeen näkevat viihtyisän kaupunkiympäristön he tajuavat että se on heidänkin etunsa.

Olin itse 80-luvulla Iso Roobertinkatu 9:ssä töissä. Puhelin oli keskeinen työväline ja erittäin miellyttävää työskennellä kun moottoriajoneuvojen meteli ei kuulu sisälle eikä pakokaasut tule ikkunoista. Ikkunoista muuten tuuletettiin eikä homeongelmista puhunut kukaan.

Tuon Jyväskylän tutkimuksessa on varsin runsaasti sivuja. Siksi että ei kävelykaduksi muuttaminen ole sellainen asia, miltä se aluksi näyttää.

Tässä maailmassa muuttuu moni asia. Autokaistojen poistaminen yhteiseksi hyväksi on yksi pienimmistä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Hesarissa oli mielenkiintoinen artikkeli eilen: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005215636.html
jossa kerrotaan aika täydentävästi miksi pk-seudun lähiöistä tuli sellaisia kuin ovat, ja miksi ne on ikäänkuin olisi räiskitty haulikolla metsään.

Muutama pointti josta en aiemmin tiennyt:
- Grynderit palkkasivat aikoinaan maan parhaimmat arkkitehdit suunnittelemaan laatikkomaisia betonitaloja, joita he sitten jälkikäteen haukkuivat oikein olan takaa
- Metron rakentamista vastustivat aikoinaan arkkitehtikunta ja SAFA aika totaalisesti
- Miten grynderit, Espoo, Vantaa ja Keskustapuolue löysivät toisensa 1970-luvulla ja ryhtyivät yhteistyöhön koska Kepun tavoitteena oli Helsingin kasvun pysäyttäminen, Espoon ja Vantaan  Helsinkiin liittämisen estäminen ja muuttovirran ohjaaminen naapurikuntiin. 
- Kokonaisen lähiön kaavoitus saattoi kestää vain pari kuukautta ja valtuustot toimivat vain kumileimasimina
- Suomeen rakennettiin v -73 yhteensä enemmän asuntoja kuin Ruotsiin samaan aikaan

Todella milenkiintoisaa luettavaa!

t. Rainer

----------


## Etika

> Oman tuntemukseni mukaan näin paljon tyhjää tilaa ei ole keskusta-alueella ollut sitten vuosien 1994-95. Kävelen joka päivä Punavuoresta, jossa olen asunut 26 vuotta läpi keskustan eteläisen reuna-alueen, jossa tyhjiä ja puolityhjiä toimistotaloja ja tyhjiä liikehuoneistoja riittää. Toki asunnoiksi tyhjiä taloja on muutettu. Myös enemmän ydinkeskustassa tyhjän liiketilan määrä on viime aikoina räjähtänyt. Katso vaan ympärillesi Makkaratalossa, Kampissa tai Kaisaniemessä, jos tila ei ole sijainniltaan aivan loistava, se täyttyy huomattavan nihkeästi ja vuokrat ovat laskussa. Nämä ovat erittäin pahoja merkkejä.
> 
> Toki jos ei paljon koskaan liiku keskustassa tai sulkee silmät voi kuvitella muuta. Minä kuljen silmät auki, ehkä se johtuu kiinnostuksestakin, minulla on ihan kohtuullisen kokoinen sijoitussalkku ja sijoitan pääosin pörssinoteerattuihin kiinteistöihin. Näihin silmiin nykykehitys Helsingin keskustassa on hyvin huolestuttavaa.


Tänään Ylellä on juttu, jonka mukaan toimistotilojen kysyntä on noussut ja erityisesti Helsingin keskustassa. Jossa myös vuokratasot ovat sitten nousseet http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9624593

Kumma kuinka haluttua ja kallista tilaa tuo keskusta on kaikesta "saavutettavuuden heikentämisestä" huolimatta.

----------


## samulih

Petteri, voi olla näet mitä haluat ja toivot, kauppatilaa näkee tyhjänä mutta ainakin omassa tuttavapiirissä on toimistojen avajaisia keskustassa.

----------


## 8.6

Petterihän asuu Punavuoressa, ja siellä on kyllä tyhjää tilaa vaikka kuinka paljon. Ainakin kaksi toimistotaloa on lähes tyhjillään. Muualla keskustassa ja sen lähellä on eri tilanne.

----------


## j-lu

^ Punavuoren tyhjät toimitilat ovat pääasiassa 60- tai 70-luvuilla rakennettuissa taloissa, joissa on koppikonttoreita. Vaativat isoa remonttia, tai sitten todella isoa trendimuutosta. Kaikkia noista ei tulla saneeraamaan toimitilakäyttöön, osaa ei ollenkaan, vaan näkevät puskutraktorin. Suunta PUnavuoressa on kohti asumista ja hengitystä ei kannata tyhjien talojen vuoksi pidätellä, ratkaisua odottaa, kunnes läntisten saarien rakentaminen asunnoiksi lisää toimitilakysyntää Etelä-Helsingissä tai kerrosneliöt konvertoidaan asunnoiksi. Osa on jo muutettu, Isonroban kohteiden lisäksi mm. Punaisen ristin talo Uudenmaankadulla, Koffarin viereisestä Finnetin talosta osa, osalla on lupa, ollut jo ennakkomarkkinoinnissa ja samaten Ratakadun Aallon suunnittelema nykyinen tissibaaritalo sai luvan asuinkäyttöön muuttamiselle.

Punavuoren ongelma on se, että sinne on huonot joukkoliikenneyhteydet. RAskasraiteiden isot matkustajavirrat ovat yli 10 minsan päässä. 

Trendi on kantakaupungissa tällä hetkellä kohti asumista ja se näkyy erityisen hyvin metroasemien vaikutusalueen ulkopuolella. Teorian mukaanhan parhaan saavutettavuuden alueet menevät toimitiloille, seuraava kehä asumiselle. Etu-Töölö, Skatta, Kaartinkaupunki ja Punavuori ovat Helsingin kantakaupungissa ehkä selviten ne alueet, joissa toimitiloja tullaan muuttamaan asuinkäyttöön. Ensimmäisessä muutos lienee hitainta, koska läpiajoliikenne haittaa asumista.

Vaikea ymmärtää, mikä tässä nyt on ongelma? PUnavuoren neliöt ovat erittäin haluttuja asunnoiksi. Enemmän olisin huolissani siitä, että esim. Vallilan teollisuusalueella on rutosti tyhjää toimitilaa. Nehän ovat autopuolueen näkemyksen mukaan ihanteellisesti ja erittäin hyvin saavutettavissa autolla sekä Itä-, Lahden- että Tuusulanväylän suunnasta. Eikä asuinneliöistä makseta tuolla alueella niin paljoa, että konvertointi olisi hyvä bisnes toisin kuin Punavuoressa, jossa vain ongelmana on vain luvan saanti kaupungilta.

----------


## hmikko

> Eikä asuinneliöistä makseta tuolla alueella niin paljoa, että konvertointi olisi hyvä bisnes toisin kuin Punavuoressa, jossa vain ongelmana on vain luvan saanti kaupungilta.


Johtunee siitäkin, että Vallilan teollisuusalueen rakennukset ovat siltä aikakaudelta kuin ovat, ja katunäkymät sen mukaiset. Moni varmaan asuisi mielellään niistä huolimatta, mutta rakennusliikkeen näkövinkkelistä katsoen eivät ehkä ne halutut asiakkaat. Tämä voi kyllä varmaan muuttua vauhdillakin kun Konepajan alue valmistuu ja Itä-Pasilaan ilmeisesti myös tulee lisää toimistolaatikoiden muutoksia asunnoiksi (ainakin yksi meneillään, ja siinä toimistotalo purettiin kokonaan).

----------


## aki

Norjan pääkaupunki Oslo kieltää autoliikenteen ydinkeskustan läpi vuoden loppuun mennessä. Kaikki parkkipaikat keskustan katujen varsilta häviävät viimeistään ensi kesänä, ja tilalle tulevat uudet pyörätiet ja leveämmät jalkakäytävät. Oslon autoton keskusta tulee olemaan noin 1,3 neliökilometrin suuruinen alue, jossa asuu tuhatkunta ihmistä. Helsinkiin sijoitettuna samankokoinen alue ulottuisi rautatieasemalta pitkälle eteläisiin kaupunginosiin. Ylen juttu aiheesta https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9654562

----------


## petteri

Oslon ydinkeskustan rauhoittaminen läpiajolta on mahdollista, koska Oslossa on jo aikoja sitten rakennettu tunneloitu kehätie, joka menee muutaman sadan metrin päästä keskustasta. https://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operatunnelen

Helsingissä sen sijaan ei ole keskustan lähellä katuyhteyksille vaihtoehtoisia reittejä kun keskustatunnelia ei ole rakennettu.

----------


## aki

> Oslon ydinkeskustan rauhoittaminen läpiajolta on mahdollista, koska Oslossa on jo aikoja sitten rakennettu tunneloitu kehätie, joka menee muutaman sadan metrin päästä keskustasta. https://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operatunnelen
> 
> Helsingissä sen sijaan ei ole keskustan lähellä katuyhteyksille vaihtoehtoisia reittejä kun keskustatunnelia ei ole rakennettu.


Jutussa mainitaan kuinka Helsingin uusi pormestari Jan Vapaavuori haluaisi yhdistää kävelykeskustan laajentamisen keskustan läpi kulkevaan tunneliin.

Juttua varten haastateltu emeritusprofessori Staffan Laestadius kuitenkin huokaisee. Hänen kotikaupungissaan autotunneleita on tällä hetkellä kaksi, kolmatta rakennetaan kovaa vauhtia ja neljättäkin jo suunnitellaan.

- Ei ole mitään todisteita siitä, että moottoriteiden tai tunneleiden rakentaminen vähentäisi ruuhkia. Uudet tiet täyttyvät aina uusista autoista, Laestadius sanoo.

Hänen mielestään uusien moottoriteiden ja tunnelien rakentaminen on silkkaa autoilun suosimista. Jos haluaa vähentää ruuhkia, kannattaa hänen mielestään mieluummin esimerkiksi lisätä bussivuoroja.

Professori ihmettelee, kuinka kaikesta kestävän kehityksen puheesta huolimatta tunneliratkaisut tuntuvat elävän omaa elämäänsä kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden piirustuspöydillä. Autoliikenteen kasvua pidetään väistämättömänä.

- Minä väitän, että autoliikenteen kasvua ei vain ole koskaan yritetty pysäyttää. Se olisi poliittisesti liian uskaliasta.

----------


## citybus

> Jutussa mainitaan kuinka Helsingin uusi pormestari Jan Vapaavuori haluaisi yhdistää kävelykeskustan laajentamisen keskustan läpi kulkevaan tunneliin.
> 
> Juttua varten haastateltu emeritusprofessori Staffan Laestadius kuitenkin huokaisee. Hänen kotikaupungissaan autotunneleita on tällä hetkellä kaksi, kolmatta rakennetaan kovaa vauhtia ja neljättäkin jo suunnitellaan.
> 
> - Ei ole mitään todisteita siitä, että moottoriteiden tai tunneleiden rakentaminen vähentäisi ruuhkia. Uudet tiet täyttyvät aina uusista autoista, Laestadius sanoo.
> 
> Hänen mielestään uusien moottoriteiden ja tunnelien rakentaminen on silkkaa autoilun suosimista. Jos haluaa vähentää ruuhkia, kannattaa hänen mielestään mieluummin esimerkiksi lisätä bussivuoroja.
> 
> Professori ihmettelee, kuinka kaikesta kestävän kehityksen puheesta huolimatta tunneliratkaisut tuntuvat elävän omaa elämäänsä kaupunkisuunnittelijoiden piirustuspöydillä. Autoliikenteen kasvua pidetään väistämättömänä.
> ...


Ei tietenkään vähennä. Kuinkas se nyt voisikaan "vähentää ruuhkia", että rakennettaisiin tunneli Sörnäisten rantatieltä keskustan ali? Eihän se nyt ole mahdollista, kun *emeriittusrohveessori* näin sanoo!

Empiiriset havainnot sanovat toista. Kun Kamppia ei ollut tukittu nykytilaansa, keskustan läpiajo ei kestänyt nykyistä 15-20 minuuttia ruuhka-aikaan.

Emeriittusrohveessorilla on myös jännä ajatuskulku: kun liikennetarpeita on, "lisätään bussivuoroja". Helsingin keskustan läpikö? Vastahan ne viimeisetkin katkaistiin! (65A ja 66A).

Emeriittusrohveessori Laestadiuksen kannattaisi tutustua ensin Helsingin olosuhteisiin ja kommentoida sitten vasta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ottakaa nyt huomiooon, että nuo tunneloidut kaupungit, Oslo ja Tukholma ovat aika vahvoilla, mm. TomTomin ruuhkaindeksilistalla. Ei niillä tunneleilla ole ollut edes tarkoitus vähentää ruuhkia, vaan kasvattaa autoliikenteen kapasiteettia, ja siinä ne ovat onnistuneet loistavasti.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jutussa mainitaan kuinka Helsingin uusi pormestari Jan Vapaavuori haluaisi yhdistää kävelykeskustan laajentamisen keskustan läpi kulkevaan tunneliin.
> 
> ......
> 
> ....- Minä väitän, että autoliikenteen kasvua ei vain ole koskaan yritetty pysäyttää. Se olisi poliittisesti liian uskaliasta.


Aki kiteyttää sanoman ytimen niin hyvin, että näkemykseen voi yhtyä 100- prosenttisesti. Yksityisautoilun rajoittaminen tuntuu tosiaan olevan Helsingissä vaikeaa. Aina löytyy verukkeita yksityisautoilun suojelemiseksi ja kaupunkilaisten yhteinen etu saa väistyä.

----------


## citybus

> Aki kiteyttää sanoman ytimen niin hyvin, että näkemykseen voi yhtyä 100- prosenttisesti. Yksityisautoilun rajoittaminen tuntuu tosiaan olevan Helsingissä vaikeaa. Aina löytyy verukkeita yksityisautoilun suojelemiseksi ja kaupunkilaisten yhteinen etu saa väistyä.


Kaupunkilaisia ne ovat autoilijatkin  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kaupunkilaisia ne ovat autoilijatkin


Ovatko kenties niitä kuuluisia "parempia veronmaksajia", kun annettu eri määrä tilaa kuin muille kaupunkilaisille?

----------


## aulis

> Kaupunkilaisia ne ovat autoilijatkin


Kaupunkilaisia toki, mutta keskustassa he ovat kaupunkilaisten marginaalinen vähemmistö. Siis ne keskustassa autoilevat autoilijat. Varsinkin sellaiset, joille autoilu on välttämättömyys.

----------


## citybus

> Kaupunkilaisia toki, mutta keskustassa he ovat kaupunkilaisten marginaalinen vähemmistö. Siis ne keskustassa autoilevat autoilijat. Varsinkin sellaiset, joille autoilu on välttämättömyys.


Voi olla tai ei ole. Mutta faktahan on valitettavasti kuitenkin se, että kaupunki ei ole pelkästään kaupunkilaisille. Ainakaan niin kauan kuin se halutaan pitää elinkelpoisena. Kuten ennekin todettua, keskustan asumistuki-, hitas- ja vuokra-asujien sekä joidenkin äärimmäisessä velkaloukussa elävien omistusasujien sekä perijöiden ja uus- ja muiden rikkaiden ostospotentiaalilla tavaratalot eivät elä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voi olla tai ei ole. Mutta faktahan on valitettavasti kuitenkin se, että kaupunki ei ole pelkästään kaupunkilaisille. Ainakaan niin kauan kuin se halutaan pitää elinkelpoisena.


Kaupunkihan pysyy elinkelpoisena juuri sillä, että liikenne pelaa tasapuolisesti, ja että joukkoliikennettä ja kevyttä liikennettä priorisoidaan, koska niiden välityskyky on suurempi suhteessa tilaan. Tilan käyttäminen asfalttikuiluihin on se varmimmin kaupunkielämää tappava tekijä.

----------


## aulis

> Kaupunkihan pysyy elinkelpoisena juuri sillä, että liikenne pelaa tasapuolisesti, ja että joukkoliikennettä ja kevyttä liikennettä priorisoidaan, koska niiden välityskyky on suurempi suhteessa tilaan. Tilan käyttäminen asfalttikuiluihin on se varmimmin kaupunkielämää tappava tekijä.


^ Tämä. Ja nykyiselläänkin valtaosa keskustaan saapuvista saapuu sinne julkisella liikenteellä. Näin ollen myös valtaosa keskustan liikkeiden asiakkaista (ja liikevaihdosta) on julkisen liikenteen paikalle tuomaa, eli tämä bisnes ei suinkaan ole riippuvainen nykyisen laajuisesta autoilusta.

----------


## citybus

> ^ Tämä. Ja nykyiselläänkin valtaosa keskustaan saapuvista saapuu sinne julkisella liikenteellä. Näin ollen myös valtaosa keskustan liikkeiden asiakkaista (ja liikevaihdosta) on julkisen liikenteen paikalle tuomaa, eli tämä bisnes ei suinkaan ole riippuvainen nykyisen laajuisesta autoilusta.


Kaupunkielämä kuolisikin, mikäli meillä olisi kaupunkimoottoriteitä. Nyt on kuitenkin kyse maksimissaan nelikaistaisista kaduista, jotka ovat tärkeitä myös muiden kuin hengailijoiden kannalta.

Esimerkiksi oma työnantajani siirsi toimiston Espoon puolelle, kun keskustaan pääsy Espoon suunnasta Kampin sumputtamisen (raitiolinjan 9 järjestelyiden myötä) kävi hankalaksi. Samalla siirtyi Helsingistä pois myös muutama kuusinumeroisia vuosituloja tahkonnut henkilö. No, onneksi Helsingille loppujen lopuksi jää paljon niitä, joiden elämisen me maksamme. Ja nämä ovat juuri niitä äänekkäimpiä henkilöitä, jotka kaupunkikeskustaa vaativat. Näkee sen tälläkin foorumilla.

Ja kyllä, kaupunki on meitä varten emmekä me kaupunkia varten. Ja kun minä siihen rahoittamiseen osallistun, toisin kuin keskustan asumistukiasujat ja kunnalliset virkamiehet, siitä mielelläni myös lausun. Ja koska kaupunki on myös minua, ei vain vihreitä varten, minun Helsingissäni liikenteen välityskyky myös autolla on prioriteettien joukossa tärkeimpiä.

----------


## killerpop

> ^ Tämä. Ja nykyiselläänkin valtaosa keskustaan saapuvista saapuu sinne julkisella liikenteellä. Näin ollen myös valtaosa keskustan liikkeiden asiakkaista (ja liikevaihdosta) on julkisen liikenteen paikalle tuomaa, eli tämä bisnes ei suinkaan ole riippuvainen nykyisen laajuisesta autoilusta.


Näinhän se menee huonosti suunnitelluissa keskustoissa, kun sinne ei pääse muulla kuin julkisella, fillarilla tai jalan.

Mutta onneksi tässäkään taloudessa ei ole mitään pakkoa ostaa yhtään mitään mistään keskustasta, vain ja ainoastaan täydennysostokset, jos niillä kulmilla sattuu liikkumaan.
Helsingissä on kyllä epäonnistuttu täysin, kun ainoat Prismat mitä tiedän, ovat Kannelmäessä ja Viikissä. Mutta molemmissä on tullut käytyä, kiitos valikoiman.

Siinä missä me jätetään Prismaan helposti 100 ostokerralla, HOK-elannon alepassa kertaostokset ovat lähes aina alle kympin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kaupunkilaisia ne ovat autoilijatkin


Kaupunkilaisten enemmistön etu. Pohjois-Esplanadi, yksi helsingin hienoimpia paikkoja yksityisautojan peittämänä. JOs oli kävelyalue, niin kuka tahansa voisi nauttia oleskelusta vaikkapa terassilla arvorakennusten tuntumassa.

Näin on tehty Euroopassa jo ajat sitten.

----------


## hylje

Prismojen määrä kaupunkisuunnittelun onnistumisen mittari? Huutonaurua!

Fakta on, että kaupunkisuunnittelun onnistumisen mittari on kerrosneliöiden määrä maaneliötä kohti, eli rakennustehokkuus. Korkeampi parempi. Helsingissä on tahalteen epäonnistuttu kaupunkisuunnittelussa, kun aivan typeriä rakennustehokkuuden rajoituksia on keksitty. 

Kaikkialle ei kuitenkaan tarvitse tai edes voi rakentaa kaupunkia, joten Prismoja on olemassa varmaan tulevaisuudessakin.

----------


## petteri

> Kaupunkilaisten enemmistön etu. Pohjois-Esplanadi, yksi helsingin hienoimpia paikkoja yksityisautojan peittämänä. JOs oli kävelyalue, niin kuka tahansa voisi nauttia oleskelusta vaikkapa terassilla arvorakennusten tuntumassa.


Onko nykyään Espan terasseilla niin vähän tilaa etteivät kaikki mahdu istumaan vai  onko joku muu houkuttelevuustekijä mikä muuttuisi terasseilla jos Pohjois-Espa olisi kävelykatu?

----------


## Max

Vinkataanpa Killerpopille vielä ainakin Itäkeskus ja Malmi  :Wink:  Luulisin, että Redin ja Triplan myötä saadaan Prisma kantakaupungin liepeillekin...

----------


## Salomaa

> Onko nykyään Espan terasseilla niin vähän tilaa etteivät kaikki mahdu istumaan vai  onko joku muu houkuttelevuustekijä mikä muuttuisi terasseilla jos Pohjois-Espa olisi kävelykatu?



Tai toisinpäin kysyttynä - miksi kaupungin arvokkaimman alueen pitää ola yksityisautojen käytössä ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:31 ----------




> Prismojen määrä kaupunkisuunnittelun onnistumisen mittari? Huutonaurua!
> 
> Fakta on, että kaupunkisuunnittelun onnistumisen mittari on kerrosneliöiden määrä maaneliötä kohti, eli rakennustehokkuus. Korkeampi parempi. Helsingissä on tahalteen epäonnistuttu kaupunkisuunnittelussa, kun aivan typeriä rakennustehokkuuden rajoituksia on keksitty. 
> 
> Kaikkialle ei kuitenkaan tarvitse tai edes voi rakentaa kaupunkia, joten Prismoja on olemassa varmaan tulevaisuudessakin.


Prismojen määrä ja rakennustehokkuus ei kumpikaan ole kaupunkisuunnittelun mittareita, jos kaupunkia halutaan kehittää kokonaisuuden ja pitkän tähtäyksen kannalta. Mutta kun nimeenomaan Helsingissä nyt on vallalla ollut pitkään kausi, jossa vähittäiskaupun turvaaminen ja rakennustehokkuus on niitä ykkösmittareita, niin sitten saamme sitä Prisma-arkkitehtuuria , mm Pasilaan ja Kalasatamaan.

----------


## citybus

> Tai toisinpäin kysyttynä - miksi kaupungin arvokkaimman alueen pitää ola yksityisautojen käytössä ?


Varmaankin, koska läpiajoliikenne pitää jotenkin järjestää. Turhaa kierrättää autoja maan kalleimpien ASUINalueiden läpi, kun keskustan läpi kulkee luonnollinen reitti.

Kun sitä tunnelia ei vieläkään ole.

Ja jalankulkijoillekin jokunen "kaista" espalta löytyy.

----------


## petteri

> Tai toisinpäin kysyttynä - miksi kaupungin arvokkaimman alueen pitää ola yksityisautojen käytössä ?


Koska keskusta-alueen houkuttelevuus ja arvo heikkenee, jos liikenne vähenee. Kun katsotaan maailman menestyneimpiä kadunvarsien kauppa-alueita ja terassikatuja, ne ovat vilkkaita katuja. Vaikka Champs Elysee tai Fifth Avenue eivät ole uneliaita jalankulkualueita. Ne ovat vilkkaita katuja, joilla on paljon kaikenlaista liikennettä, kävelijöitä, metro ja autoja. Toki niillä on myös leveät jalkakäytävät.

Alue, jossa ei ole paljonkaan liikennettä on helposti kuollut, aika harva viihtyy esimerkiksi Kampin Salomonkadun terasseilla, mutta Mikonkadulla ja Pohjois-Espalla katuterassit pullistelevat. Marraskuisessa räntäsateessa Kampin kävelyalue on taas hyvin luotaantyöntävä eikä paljon houkuta ketään.

Merkittävä osa nimen omaan Pohjois-Espan terassien viehätyksestä liittyy ohi kulkevaan liikenteeseen, jos liikenne otetaan pois, alue hiljenee. Samoin keskustan kaupoista katoaa liikevaihtoa jos autoliikenne katoaa.

Muutenkin on hyvin outoa se raivoisa Vihreä vimma jolla halutaan poistaa viimeisetkin autot keskustasta, joka on aivan täynnä erilaisia kävelyalueita ja -reittejä. Toki Helsingin ilmastossa suuri osa kävelyreiteistä on katettu ja osa lämmintäkin tilaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Koska keskusta-alueen houkuttelevuus ja arvo heikkenee, jos liikenne vähenee. Kun katsotaan maailman menestyneimpiä kadunvarsien kauppa-alueita ja terassikatuja, ne ovat vilkkaita katuja. Vaikka Champs Elysee tai Fifth Avenue eivät ole uneliaita jalankulkualueita. Ne ovat vilkkaita katuja, joilla on paljon kaikenlaista liikennettä, kävelijöitä, metro ja autoja. Toki niillä on myös leveät jalkakäytävät.
> 
> Alue, jossa ei ole paljonkaan liikennettä on helposti kuollut, aika harva viihtyy esimerkiksi Kampin Salomonkadun terasseilla, mutta Mikonkadulla ja Pohjois-Espalla katuterassit pullistelevat. Marraskuisessa räntäsateessa Kampin kävelyalue on taas hyvin luotaantyöntävä eikä paljon houkuta ketään.


Helsingissä ja muissa pohjoisen kaupungeissa terassien suosio määräytyy sillä paistaako ilta-aurinko niille. Mikonkadun mutta myös Kampin länsipäädyn terassit ovat suosittuja, kun taas itäpään eivät. Myös lyhyiden hameenhelmojen esiintymisen todennäköisyydellä on väitetty olevan vaikutusta suosioon, joka voisi selittää Espan terassien suosion, jossa lisäksi jalkakäytävä on niin kapea että kyseiset argumentit ovat ikäänkuin tarjottimella  :Cool: 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Helsingissä ja muissa pohjoisen kaupungeissa terassien suosio määräytyy sillä paistaako ilta-aurinko niille. Mikonkadun mutta myös Kampin länsipäädyn terassit ovat suosittuja, kun taas itäpään eivät. Myös lyhyiden hameenhelmojen esiintymisen todennäköisyydellä on väitetty olevan vaikutusta suosioon, joka voisi selittää Espan terassien suosion, jossa lisäksi jalkakäytävä on niin kapea että kyseiset argumentit ovat ikäänkuin tarjottimella


Toki auringon suunnalla ja sillä että se paistaa katutasoon asti on merkitystä, mutta toinen edellytys on sopivan tiivis katutila. Oli minihameita tai ei, ihmiset viihtyvät paikoissa, joissa kulkee aika paljon ihmisiä ja liikennettä ohi aika läheltä. Toki autojen nopeuden pitää olla myös aika matala eikä raskasta liikennettä. Jos katsoo nimenomaan Pohjois-Espaa, kohtuullisen tiiviillä jalkakäytävällä se toimii terassikatuna ja kävelijöillehän on tilaa myös Esplanadin puistossa. Toisaalta kyllähän Narinkkatorinkin itäreunaan aurinko paistaa, mutta se ei houkuttele kun edessä on puoliautio aukio.

----------


## j-lu

Espassa on vähän se, että vaikka siltä ei sinänsä ole tarvetta ottaa kaistoja pois - jalkakäytävä on riittävän leveä, liikenne aika hidasta, ei häiritse oleskelua tai muodosta suurta estettä liikkumiseen - niin se ei myöskään ole kovin hyvä autoliikenteen poikittaiseksi pääväyläksi, jollaisen se nykyään Lönkan ja Uudenmaankadun kanssa muodostaa. Toisaalta Lönkan ja Uudenmaankadun yksisuuntaisuus ja sitä myötä reiluhkot ajonopeudet tekevät niistä erittäin epäviihtyisiä oleskeluun, jalankulkuun ja pyöräilyyn verrattuna viereisiin katuihin esim. Kalevankatuun tai Bulevardiin.

Ts. mielestäni ei ole kovin oleellista se, mitä Espalle tehdään, mutta Lönkka ja Uudenmaankatu pitäisi muuttaa kaksisuuntaisiksi, jotta nopeudet hiljenisivät. Autoilun haittoja voidaan kaupungissa ehkäistä paljonkin ihan vain nopeuksiin puuttumalla, täyskiellot eivät ole tarpeen, eikä väylien kapasiteettiin tarvitse puuttua.

----------


## petteri

> Espassa on vähän se, että vaikka siltä ei sinänsä ole tarvetta ottaa kaistoja pois - jalkakäytävä on riittävän leveä, liikenne aika hidasta, ei häiritse oleskelua tai muodosta suurta estettä liikkumiseen - niin se ei myöskään ole kovin hyvä autoliikenteen poikittaiseksi pääväyläksi, jollaisen se nykyään Lönkan ja Uudenmaankadun kanssa muodostaa.


Olen samaa mieltä, ettei ole tuo ole kovin hyvä pääväylä, siksi olisikin syytä rakentaa itä-länsisuuntaiseksi pääväyläksi keskustatunneli, joka yhdistäisi itä- ja länsiväylän ja joka imisi suuren osan liikenteestä maan alle. 

Lönnrotinkadun, Uudenmaankadun kaksisuuntaistamisessa on muuten se ongelma, että liikenteen häiriöt leviävät entistä laajemmalle. Nyt Lönkkä
ja Uudenmaankatu imevät liikenteen, mutta muut kadut ovat sitten rauhallisempia. Kaksisuuntaistaminen kyllä rauhoittaisi noita kahta katua, mutta toisi aikamoisia autojonoja muualle Kampin ja eteläisen Punavuoren ahtaisiin katukuiluihin.

----------


## j-lu

> Olen samaa mieltä, ettei ole tuo ole kovin hyvä pääväylä, siksi olisikin syytä rakentaa itä-länsisuuntaiseksi pääväyläksi keskustatunneli, joka yhdistäisi itä- ja länsiväylän ja joka imisi suuren osan liikenteestä maan alle.


Keskustatunnelissa ei ole mitään muuta ongelmaa kuin hinta ja se valitettava tosiasia, että minkä hyvänsä Helsingin kantakaupungin alle kaivetun tunnelin kapasiteetti ja sitä myötä hy7ödyt jäävät autoliikenteellä huomattavasti alhaisemmiksi kuin kiskoliikenteellä. On myös ihan perusteltua väittää, että monessa tapauksessa tunnelin kaivaminen joukkoliikenteelle sujuvoittaa jäljelle jäävää autoliikennettä enemmmän kuin tunnelin kaivaminen autoliikenteelle sujuvoittaa olemassa olevaa autoliikennettä.

Ehkä sitten, kun Pisarat ja Töölön metrot on kaivettu.

----------


## Salomaa

Liikenteellä on siis itseisarvo. Se että autoja kulkee kadulla , on itsessään positiivista. Tallinnan Raatihuoneentorilla oli ennen autoja. Tulisiko siitä viihtyisämpi , jos siellä sallittaisiin autoliikenne. Terassit raatihuoneentorilla ovat isoja, houkuttelevat ruokailemaan sekä kuuntelemaan musiikkia. Keskiaikaisen miljöön tuomasta atmosfääristä puhumattakaan.

Vapaavuori ajaa keskustatunnelia, mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, että se rakennetaan. En usko että SDP kääntää kelkkansa tunnelin rakentamiselle. Ilman heidän tukea sitä ei voi rakentaa. 

Moottoreiden meteliä ja kaikkea tekniikkaan liittyvää voi pitää ykkösasiana, mutta vähänkin yhteisiä asioita seuraava havaitsee yhteinen olohuone-käsite painottuu muuhun kuin meluavaan ja päästöjä aiheuttavaan yksityisautoilun ajolinjojen turvaamiseen.  Ei tässä ole kyse pelkästään Vihreiden näkökulmista eikä viherpiiperryksestäkään, vaan laajasta näkemyksestä yli puoluerajojen. Toki myönnän että Kokoomuslaisten keskuudessa ei viihtyisä kaupunkikeskusta jalankulku-, pyöräily-, ja joukkoliikennepainotuksineen ole ykkösasioita.

----------


## petteri

> Liikenteellä on siis itseisarvo. Se että autoja kulkee kadulla , on itsessään positiivista. Tallinnan Raatihuoneentorilla oli ennen autoja. Tulisiko siitä viihtyisämpi , jos siellä sallittaisiin autoliikenne. Terassit raatihuoneentorilla ovat isoja, houkuttelevat ruokailemaan sekä kuuntelemaan musiikkia. Keskiaikaisen miljöön tuomasta atmosfääristä puhumattakaan.


Helsingissä ei ole varsinaisesti mitään keskiaikaista kaupunkia, joten Tallinnan Raatihuoneentori tai muut oikeat vanhat kaupungit ovat hyvin huono mikrotason esimerkki. Vanhat kaupungit on näet rakennettu muurien sisään ja lähdetty siitä että kaupunkia kiertää sitten tavallaan kehätie heti muurien ulkopuolella. Muutenkin Talllinnan vanhakaupunki on nykyään enemmän turistirysä ja huvittelualue kuin varsinainen kauppapaikka.

Jos olet käynyt Tallinnassa heti vanhan kaupunkimuurin ulkopuolella on nykyään vilkkaita katuja, bulevardeja, joilla kulkee paljon autoja, käytännössä enemmän kuin Helsingin ydinkeskustan ympärillä. Helsingin keskusta on rakennettu ihan eri vuosisadoilla kuin keskiaikaiset vanhat kaupungit, ja nykyään ydinkeskustassa paljon kauppakeskuksia ja kävelyalueita, joiden vierestä katutasossa sitten kulkee yhä myös muutamia autokatuja, joista viimeisten kimppuun nyt Vihreät ovat käymässä, kun mikään ei riitä. Nyt kannattaa vielä huomioida, että aika lailla ilmastollisistakin syistä kaupat eivät enää nykyään Helsingin ydinkeskustassa ole pääosin kaduilla vaan ne on rakennettu yhä suuremmalta osin kortteleihin sisään. Kauppojen välillä kulkee sitten paljon erilaisia kävelyreittejä. 

Mitä liikenteen arvoon tulee se, kyllähän se että Helsingin keskusta on arvokkaampi kauppa- ja muidenkin toimintojen paikka kuin vaikka Kuhmon pääkatu nimenomaan siitä syystä, että siellä liikkuu enemmän ihmisiä ja autoja sellaisena yhdistelmänä joka mahdollistaa monipuolisen elinkeinoelämän.

----------


## Rehtori

> Tallinnan Raatihuoneentorilla oli ennen autoja. Tulisiko siitä viihtyisämpi , jos siellä sallittaisiin autoliikenne. Terassit raatihuoneentorilla ovat isoja, houkuttelevat ruokailemaan sekä kuuntelemaan musiikkia. Keskiaikaisen miljöön tuomasta atmosfääristä puhumattakaan.


Tallinnan vanhakaupunki on huono esimerkki, koska se on käytännössä vain turistien suosima alue. Tallinnalaiset itse eivät mene vapaa-ajallaan vanhaankaupunkiin, vaan muille paremmin saavutettaville alueille. Tähän tietysti vaikuttaa myös vanhankaupungin korkeampi hintataso, mutta autoton punavihreä unelma ei riitä lisäämään houkuttavuutta tarpeeksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä liikenteen arvoon tulee se, kyllähän se että Helsingin keskusta on arvokkaampi kauppa- ja muidenkin toimintojen paikka kuin vaikka Kuhmon pääkatu nimenomaan siitä syystä, että siellä liikkuu enemmän ihmisiä ja autoja sellaisena yhdistelmänä joka mahdollistaa monipuolisen elinkeinoelämän.


Liikenne itsessään ei tuo kauppaa vaan ihmiset. Liikenne on loppujen lopuksi vain keino saada ihmisiä paikan päälle. Kävellen liikkuva asiakas on paras asiakas, koska hän on alttein heräteostoksille. Kaupunkirakenne ratkaisee, missä määrin mikäkin liikennemuoto toimii hyvin.

Helsingin kantakaupungin tiivistyminen tuo lisää ihmisiä kävelyetäisyyden päähän keskustasta sekä alueelle, jolta joukkoliikenne palvelee keskustaan paremmin kuin henkilöauto. Siksi on syytä arvioida, saadaanko kokonaisuudesta entistäkin parempi, jos osa autojen tilasta annetaankin kävelylle, pyöräilylle, joukkoliikenteelle ja/tai rakentamiselle.

----------


## petteri

> Liikenne itsessään ei tuo kauppaa vaan ihmiset. Liikenne on loppujen lopuksi vain keino saada ihmisiä paikan päälle. Kävellen liikkuva asiakas on paras asiakas, koska hän on alttein heräteostoksille. Kaupunkirakenne ratkaisee, missä määrin mikäkin liikennemuoto toimii hyvin.


Jos katsotaan mihin kauppa tyypillisesti sijoittuu, hyvät sijainnit ovat yleensä tavalla tai toisella liikenteen solmukohtia eli liikenne tuossa mielessä liikenne mahdollistaa, tuo ja edistää kauppaa. Toki Tuurin kyläkauppa tai Ideapark on periferiassa oleva poikkeus, mutta normaalisti kaupunkiseuduilla kauppa sijoittuu aika luontevasti lähelle ihmisten kulkureittejä. 

Helsingin keskusta on joukkoliikennehubi ja työpaikka-alue, josta kulkee läpi suuri määrä läpikulkuliikennettä, sekä läpikulkevaa julkista (myös nopeat vaihdot voidaan lukea tähän kastiin) että henkilöautoliikennettä. Mitä enemmän liikennettä alueen läpi menee, sitä enemmän on potentiaalisia ostajia. Toki autossa Espalla tai metrossa tunnelissa liikkuvalla on selvästi isompi kynnys asioida kuin keskustan läpi kävelevällä, mutta se on selvästi matalampi kuin Hakamäentiellä tai Kehällä autoa ajavan kynnys asioida keskustassa. 

Muuallakin Helsingin seudulla kauppa sijoittuu paljon pisteisiin, joihin usein pääsee sekä autolla että julkisilla ja jotka ovat lähellä ihmisten luonnollisia kulkureittejä. Esikaupungissa kaupalle hyvä sijainti on kehätien, moottoritien/kadun ja junaradan risteys (esim. Itäkeskus, Sello ja kohta Iso Omena), vaikka toki osa on myös syvemmällä asemilla kaupunkirakenteen sisässä (Esim. Myyrmäki, Tikkurila, Malmi, Keravan keskusta.) Toki kaikki isot kauppa-alueet eivät ole sekä julkisten että autoilun saavutettavissa, mutta kyllä se on selvä preferenssi, josta kannattaa pitää kiinni. 

Ihan samalla lailla jos keskustaa halutaan kehittää jatkossakin vilkkaana liikealueena, ilman muuta kannattaa autoilijat pitää asiakkaina eikä ajaa heitä pois, kuten nyt Vihreät yrittävät. 




> Helsingin kantakaupungin tiivistyminen tuo lisää ihmisiä kävelyetäisyyden päähän keskustasta sekä alueelle, jolta joukkoliikenne palvelee keskustaan paremmin kuin henkilöauto. Siksi on syytä arvioida, saadaanko kokonaisuudesta entistäkin parempi, jos osa autojen tilasta annetaankin kävelylle, pyöräilylle, joukkoliikenteelle ja/tai rakentamiselle.


Jos katsotaan keskustan eri liikkumismuotoja kaupan ja elinkeinoelämän kannalta pyöräily on noista selvästi huonoin liikkumismuoto. Pyörällä on hankala kuljettaa mitään, ravintolassa pitää laskea tarkasti drinkkejä ja pyörä kulkee turhan kovaa ikkunaostoksille. Kaiken lisäksi pyöräilijät häiritsevät jalankulkua ja joukkoliikennettäkin, siinä kuin autotkin, vaikka autoja on toki enemmän. 

Pyöräily on omilla väylillä käyttäjää kohti kaikkein eniten tilaa vievä liikkumismuoto, kun pyöräteiden käyttöaste on matala ja kaiken muun lisäksi vielä pyöräilijät siirtyvät talvella joukkoliikenteeseen, jolloin julkiset ovat ruuhkaisempia ja pyörätiet typötyhjiä. Tarvitaan siis tuplakapasiteettia,  parkkipaikoiksikaan pyöräteitä ei talvella muuteta, vaikka pyöräily romahtaa. Kaupunkirakenteessakin pyörätiet vievät uusilla alueilla merkittävästi rakennusoikeutta kun kaduista pitää tehdä leveämpiä. Pyöräilijät eivät myöskään maksa paljon liikkumisveroja ja usein jättävät lämpimään vuodenaikaan joukkoliikenneliputkin ostamatta eli eivät rahoita julkista liikennettäkään ympäri vuoden. Huh huh, mikä lista! Toki pyöräily on nopeaa, hauskaa ja terveellistä, jos ei kolaroi. 

Jostain ihmeen syystä kuitenkin pyöräily on nyt kuitenkin nostettu jalustalle ja autoilu demonisoitu. 

JK. Minullakin on toki pyörä, jota käytän jonkin verran eikä omaa autoa, mutta ei se liikkumismuotojen vaikutuksia muuta.

----------


## aki

> Lönnrotinkadun, Uudenmaankadun kaksisuuntaistamisessa on muuten se ongelma, että liikenteen häiriöt leviävät entistä laajemmalle. Nyt Lönkkä
> ja Uudenmaankatu imevät liikenteen, mutta muut kadut ovat sitten rauhallisempia. Kaksisuuntaistaminen kyllä rauhoittaisi noita kahta katua, mutta toisi aikamoisia autojonoja muualle Kampin ja eteläisen Punavuoren ahtaisiin katukuiluihin.


Esimerkiksi jokunen vuosi sitten toteutettu Hietalahdenkadun muuttaminen kaksisuuntaiseksi ja Aabrahaminkadun liikennöintisuunnan muutos Ruoholahdenkadun ja Eerikinkadun välillä aikaansaivat vain ruuhkien siirtymisen paikasta A paikkaan B. Nykyään liikenne seisoo ruuhka-aikaan Hietalahden ja Eerikinkadun risteyksessä. Näistä muutoksista ei siis ollut mitään hyötyä jos nyt tilanne ei varsinaisesti pahentunutkaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Esimerkiksi jokunen vuosi sitten toteutettu Hietalahdenkadun muuttaminen kaksisuuntaiseksi ja Aabrahaminkadun liikennöintisuunnan muutos Ruoholahdenkadun ja Eerikinkadun välillä aikaansaivat vain ruuhkien siirtymisen paikasta A paikkaan B. Nykyään liikenne seisoo ruuhka-aikaan Hietalahden ja Eerikinkadun risteyksessä. Näistä muutoksista ei siis ollut mitään hyötyä jos nyt tilanne ei varsinaisesti pahentunutkaan.


Ongelmahan tuossa on se, että Lönkalta kääntyy ip-ruuhkassa paljon autoja kohti Ruoholahden siltaa, vaikka virallinen reitti Länskärille ja Lauttasaareen menee Hietalahdenrannan kautta. Kampin asuinkatujen läpiajon voisi varmasti estää, jos olisi haluja. Ei ole haluja, joten Hietalahdenkadun autojono yltää parhaimmillaan Erikin- ja Kalevankatua Abrahaminkadulle ja Hietalahdenkatua Lönkalle.

Jos tuo Kampin länsipään tilanne on vähänkään tuttu, niin ei voi kyllä vakavalla naamalla väittää, että Lönkan yksisuuntaisuus imee liikennettä asuinkaduilta. Autot menevät sieltä missä on tilaa. Mitä enemmän on tilaa, sitä enemmän on autoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomessa ja Helsingissä lähiöistymisen aiheuttamat vahingot olivat suuret, koska kaupungistuminen tapahtui täällä verrattain myöhään. Lähiötä kyllä rakennettiin samoihin aikoihin muuallakin Euroopassa, mutta varsinkin Länsi-Euroopassa suurin kaupungistumisbuumi oli tapahtunut aikana, jolloin rakentaminen oli vielä ruutukaavaa, umpikorttelia ja massiivimuurausta. Suomessa kaupungistumisen kiivaimpana aikana rakentaminen oli betonielementtien pystyttämistä metsään. Sen virheen aiheuttamaa laskua maksetaan usein eri tavoin vielä pitkään: ei vain pöhöttyneen liikennejärjestelmän ylläpitokustannuksina, vaan heikommin toimivina työmarkkinoina, kiinteistöjen elinkaarien lyhyytenä jne.


Suomessa "urban sprawl":in ja metsälähiöiden syntymisen aiheutti mm 
- maanomistusolot, eli kaupunki ei voinut laajentua perinteisin keinoin koska ei omistanut maita, vaan ne omisti yksityiset, tähän ei edes alueliitokset 1946 auttaneet
- kova asuntopula jota grynderit varsinkin Espoossa ja Vantaalla hyödynsivät ostamalla isoja määriä maita sieltä mistä sai halvimmalla, ja rakentamalla kokonaisia lähiöitä, yhdistettynä vallitsevaan omistusasumista suosivaan politiikkaan
- sodanjälkeisen ajan ihanteet asuntorakentamisessa ja arkkitehtuurissa, Meurmanin asemakaava-oppi ja von Herzenin "koteja vai kassarmeja" -pamfletti ja Tapiolan rakentaminen ja sen kloonaaminen
- autoilun edullisuus ja helppous kun autojen tuonti vapautui ja alettiin rakentaa moottoriteitä, kun samaan aikaan joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen jäi jälkeen

Urban sprawlin suosion jatkumisen tähän päivään asti ovat taanneet:
- monet pitävät suhdetta luontoon tärkeämpänä kuin kaupunkielämää
- itsepalvelumentaliteetti, ostokset haetaan mieluimmin hypermarketista autolla kuin lähikaupasta kävellen joka johtu myös SOK-osuuskauppojen ja Keskon haluttomuudesta varustaa lähikaupat niin hyvin että ne palvelee lapsiperheitä
- työpaikkojen hajaantuminen esikaupunkialueille
- Kepulaisten sekä Omakotiliiton ym Nurmijärvi-ilmiöstä paasaaminen
- NIMBY eli vanhojen kaupunkimiljöiden ja viheralueiden säilyttämishalut ja täydennysrakentamisen jarruttamistoimenpiteet
- autoilun helppous joukkoliikenteellä kulkemiseen verrattuna, autoilun halpeneminen ja autojen ominaisuuksien paraneminen
- mopoautot, joilla teinit pääsevät liikkumaan, liikennepoliittiset ehdotukset että 16-vuotiaatkin saisivat ajaa oikeaa autoa
- kotiäiti-ilmiö: monessa perheessä toinen puoliso jää kotiin jolloin päivähoidon tarve vähenee alle kouluikäisillä, samalla perhe voi hankkia monta lasta että lapsiperhe-edut maksimoituvat -> tarvitan isompi asunto jne
- etätyö-ilmiö: myös työtätekevä puoliso jää kotiin ja hoitaa työnsä etänä -> tarvitaan isompi asunto
- grillaaminen ja muu itsekokkaaminen ja ravintoloiden kalliit hinnat -> ravintoloissa käymisen viehätys vähenee
- netti ja viihde-elektroniikka: Elokuvissa ja konserteissa ym käydään harvemmin. Parisuhdemarkkinat siirtymässä ravintoloista ja huvitilaisuuksista nettiin. 
- vanhojen betonilähiöiden segregaation uhka, jonka takia osa niiden kantasuomalaisista asukkaista hajaantuu kauemmas omakotialueille, osa taas muuttaa lähemmäs keskustaa. Tasapainoisia ratkaisuja vanhoille lähiöille ei ole löytynyt. 

Kaikkia näistä en todellakaan allekirjoita että minä kannatan, mutta esim 59 prosenttia Kunnallisalan kehittämissäätiön KAKS:n kyselyyn vastanneista ei haluaisi edistää tiivistä ja kaupunkimaista rakentamista.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Jos katsotaan keskustan eri liikkumismuotoja kaupan ja elinkeinoelämän kannalta pyöräily on noista selvästi huonoin liikkumismuoto. Pyörällä on hankala kuljettaa mitään, ravintolassa pitää laskea tarkasti drinkkejä ja pyörä kulkee turhan kovaa ikkunaostoksille. Kaiken lisäksi pyöräilijät häiritsevät jalankulkua ja joukkoliikennettäkin, siinä kuin autotkin, vaikka autoja on toki enemmän.


Tässä nyt vaan on osa lainattu, mutta koko tekstihän on samaa tuubaa.

1) Sinkku/dinkkutalous kyllä kuljettaa päivän ostokset fillarin etukorissa, jos on tarve. Yleensä ei ole tarve. Hahmotat pyörän jotenkin ihmeellisesti auton korvikkeena, mutta niinhän ei ole. Jos itse olen pyörällä jossakin ja on tarve käydä kaupassa, niin useimmiten kyllä jätän fillarin telineeseen/ajan kotiin ja käyn sen jälkeen kaupassa. Fillari kuuluu osalle meistä kaupunkilaiseen elämään, eikä siihen kuulu kaupassa käynti jossain kehätien supermarketissa, josta tuodaan viikon ostokset kerralla. Fillari ei ole asioiden kuljettamiseen, vaan liikkumiseen.

2) Fillarilla liikkuessa on tietysti se huono puoli, että pitää osata laskea pidemmälle niitä alkoholiannoksia kuin autolla liikkuessa, jolloin ei tarvitse laskea kuin kahteen. Noin muuten voisit käydä vaikka yksivaihde.netin fiksihipstereiltä tiedustelemassa, että kuinka sooseissa fillarilla voi ajaa. Aika sooseissa. Ja silloinkin pitää varoa lähinnä autoja. Pyöräilyssä itsessään ei ole mitään vaarallista. 

Noin ylipäänsä autoilevien maalaisten merkitystä kantakaupungin elinkeinoelämälle liioitellaan valtavasti. Suurin osa ei käy Helsingissä kuin töissä, ehkä lounaalla, osalla omat eväät. Nämä ihmiset ovat niitä, jotka ovat ulosmitanneet hyvät liikenneyhteydet neliöinä pakettitalopellolla. Luonteeseen kuuluu palveluista tinkiminen. Tekevät ruokansa itse isossa keittiössään, vaihtavat autonrenkaat pihalla kaksi kertaa vuodessa, ehkä öljyt ja suotimet yms. Palveluista eivät maksa. Jos tulevat viikonlopuksi Helsinkiin, niin auto jää johonkin Sörnäisten rantatien/Hietaniemen ilmaispaikoille, käyvät Rossossa syömässä lehtipihvin ja sen jälkeen kioskista jäätelö.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:27 ----------




> Kaikkia näistä en todellakaan allekirjoita että minä kannatan, mutta esim 59 prosenttia Kunnallisalan kehittämissäätiön KAKS:n kyselyyn vastanneista ei haluaisi edistää tiivistä ja kaupunkimaista rakentamista.


Tuosta oli Oden blogissa juttua, että KAKS:n nokkahenkilöt ovat jtn haapamäkeläisiä pientalopropagandisteja. Ja kyselytutkimukset ovat kyselytutkimuksia.*Itsekin asuisin mieluiten tavalla, joka ei ole edes teoriassa mahdollista puhumattakaan käytännöstä. Ja sitten kyselytutkimustyhjiön ulkopuolella, eli oikeassa elämässä, olen valinnut kerrostaloasunnon kaupungissa.

Asumispreferensseistä tyhjiöiden ulkopuolella on muuten ihan oikeaakin informaatiota: http://asuntojen.hintatiedot.fi/haku/

----------


## Salomaa

Se että Helsingissä olisi kunnollinen kävelykeskusta, ei ole autoliikenteen vastustamista eikä Vihreiden hapatusta. Kaupunki tiivistyy tiivistymistään ja silloin yhden auton paikalle mahtuu ainakin 20 jalankulkijaa. Eikös heillä kaikilla ole lompakko - tai lähes kaikilla ? Viihtyisä kävelykeskusta lisää liikkeiden myyntiä. 

Missä kävelykatu on muutettu takaisin autokaduksi ja liikkeiden myynti olisi kasvanut ?

Onko Oslo tekemässä suurta virhettä, vai minkälaisia verukkeita automiehet nyt esittää, että se mikä toimii Oslossa ei toimi Helsingissä, koska Helsingissä ei ole sitä ja Oslossa on tätä jne.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:21 ----------

Jos se Tallinnan raatihuoneentori on huono esimerkki kävelykeskustasta, osaavatkohan automiehet sitten sanoa että missä sitten on sellainen toimiva ja viihtyisä kävelykeskusta, jonka automiehet hyväksyvät osana toimivaa kaupunkia.

----------


## petteri

> Se että Helsingissä olisi kunnollinen kävelykeskusta, ei ole autoliikenteen vastustamista eikä Vihreiden hapatusta. Kaupunki tiivistyy tiivistymistään ja silloin yhden auton paikalle mahtuu ainakin 20 jalankulkijaa. Eikös heillä kaikilla ole lompakko - tai lähes kaikilla ? Viihtyisä kävelykeskusta lisää liikkeiden myyntiä.


Onko Helsingin keskustan jalkakäytävillä yleensä ottaen niin ahdasta, etteivät kaikki mahdu niillä kävelemään vai miksi jalankulkijoille tarvitaan autoilta lisätilaa? Minusta tuntuu, että keskustassa kyllä mahtuu kävelemään ihan hyvin ja kävelyaluetta on paljon. Toisaalta ne kadut, jotka kävelykaduiksi sopivat ovat jo Helsingissä kävelykatuja. Eivät ihmiset edes pidä sitä houkuttelevana, että kaduilla ja aukioilla  on liikaa aakeaa ja tyhjää, kuten Senaatintorilla, Rautatientorilla ja Narinkkatorilla. Kaivokatu, Espat ja Mannerheimintie ovat Helsingin liikenteen tärkeitä väyliä ja myös katugeometrialtaan niin leveitä ja aakeita, ettei niistä saa viihtyisiä kävelykatuja.

Helsingissä kävelykeskustasuunnitelmat ovat myös liikenteellisesti niin huonoja, että liikkeiden myynti tipahtaisi, koska autolliset asiakkaat vähenisivät, nykyään Helsingin keskustassa on niin hyvät kävelyolot ja kaävelykeskusta, että muutaman vielä jäljellä olevan autokadun sulkeminen paranna keskustan huokuttelevuutta merkittävästi. Katuja suljettaessa myös eteläisen keskusta-alueen työpaikat vähenisivät entisestään kun alueen työpaikat ja palvelut olisivat entistä huonommin saavutettavissa, joka epäsuorasti vähentäisi alueella liikkuvia ihmisiä ja siten kysyntää. 




> Onko Oslo tekemässä suurta virhettä, vai minkälaisia verukkeita automiehet nyt esittää, että se mikä toimii Oslossa ei toimi Helsingissä, koska Helsingissä ei ole sitä ja Oslossa on tätä jne.


Oslossa on pidetty huolta monipuolisista liikenteen edellytyksistä rakentamalla moottorikatu ja tunneli hyvin läheltä ydinkeskustaa. Kun ydinkeskustan liikenne voidaan hoitaa sujuvasti moottoriväylällä läpikulkuliikennettä voidaan vähentää muutamalta keskustan pääkadulta. Helsingissä ei ole vielä rakennettu  keskustatunnelia, joten pääkatujen katkaiseminen tuhoaisi liikkumisen edellytykset suuresta osasta eteläistä Helsinkiä ja haittaisi elinkeinoelämää.




> Jos se Tallinnan raatihuoneentori on huono esimerkki kävelykeskustasta, osaavatkohan automiehet sitten sanoa että missä sitten on sellainen toimiva ja viihtyisä kävelykeskusta, jonka automiehet hyväksyvät osana toimivaa kaupunkia.


Ei Tallinnan vanha kaupunki ole yhtään huono esimerkki. Helsingissä ei vaan juuri tuollaista keskiaikaista aluetta ole eikä Helsingin keskustan katuverkko ole luonnollisesti vastaavaa pienimittakaavaista kävelyaluetta. Toki kortteleiden sisään ja kauppakeskuksiin on pienmittakaavaista kävelyaluetta Helsingissä on rakennettu paljon. Kun kysyt esimerkkiä, nykyään Helsingissä onkin varsin toimiva ja viihtyisä kävelykeskusta, jossa voi liikkua laajasti ympäriinsä erilaisia kävelyreittejä pitkin. (Toki Kampin liian suurimittakaavainen maan päällä oleva kävelyalue on osittain epäonnistunut.)

----------


## Salomaa

Ei Helsingissä mitään toimivaa kävelykeskustaa ole vieläkään. Kävelyalueet ovat erillään toisistaan, mikä on tehnyt niiden kehittämisestä vaikeampaa. Kävelykeskustan kehittäminen loppuisi tähän, jos kaivetaan ja keksitään perusteluja, jotka ovat heppoisella pohjalla. Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston esitys olisi lisännyt keskustan viihtyisyyttä merkittävästi, mutta se torpattiin perusteella "huono ajankohta".

Siitä ei pääse yli eikä ympäri, miten kävelyalueiden lisääminen autoilta vähentää päästöjä ja sekä melua. Se kuuluu tähän keskusteluun myös erittäin oleellisena. Helsingin kävelykeskustan kehittäminen saa myös kaupunkilaisten enemmistön tuen. Näin on siis päivänselvää että kävelyalueita lisätään. Mutta myönnettävä on että automiehet Kokoomuksen ja Vapaavuoren vetämänä pystyvät jarruttamaan hankkeita.

----------


## petteri

> Ei Helsingissä mitään toimivaa kävelykeskustaa ole vieläkään. Kävelyalueet ovat erillään toisistaan, mikä on tehnyt niiden kehittämisestä vaikeampaa. Kävelykeskustan kehittäminen loppuisi tähän, jos kaivetaan ja keksitään perusteluja, jotka ovat heppoisella pohjalla. Kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston esitys olisi lisännyt keskustan viihtyisyyttä merkittävästi, mutta se torpattiin perusteella "huono ajankohta".


Helsingissä on toimiva kävelykeskusta, toki se, että Aleksanterinkadulla kulkevat ratikat ja taksit eikä se ole kävelykatu vähän pilkkoo aluetta, mutta jostain ratikan pitää mennä ja liikenne tuo kadulle lisää asikkaita. Jos katsoo muita aluetta pilkkovia katuja eihän myöskään Kaivokadusta tai Mannerheimintiestä saa oikein kävelykatua, kun ratikoita ei voi poistaa. Kuten Aleksista näkee, katu, jolla kulkevat ratikat, ei ole kävelykatu.

Helsingissä eri kävelyalueet on yhdistetty erilaisilla käytävillä ja tunneleilla, jotka kulkevat korttelien ja kauppakeskusten läpi ja ne muodostavat laajan kävelyverkoston. Se lisäksi myös ydinkeskustan muutamilla harvoilla ratikka- ja autokaduilla jalkakäytävät ovat leveitä. Muutamilla kaduilla toki jalankulkijat ylittävät joutuvat ylittämään raitiotien ja autotien, mutta huomattavan suuri osa keskustan katuverkosta on kuitenkin autotonta ja raitiovaunutonta. 

Toki Vihreät näkevät vain muutamat pahat ja hirvittävät autot kaduilla eivätkä huomaa edes kuinka paljon erilaista kävelyaluetta ja -infraa Helsingissä on ja kuinka laajasti keskustassa voi liikkua kävelyreittejä pitkin. On myös huomioitava, että Helsingin keskustaan ei edes saa hyvin laajaa täysin fundamentaalista kävelyaluetta, jossa ei ole erottavia liikenneväyliä, purkamatta raitiokiskoja Aleksilta, Kaivokadulta ja Mannerheimintieltä. Raitioteiden purkamista ei taas voi pitää kovin tarkoituksenmukaisena, kun ne tuovat alueelle paljon asiakkaita ja liikenneyhteyksiä tarvitaan. Minusta ydinkeskustassa tarvitaan kohtuullisesti myös pintaliikennettä, sekä ratikoita että autoja.

----------


## hmikko

> mutta se torpattiin perusteella "huono ajankohta".


Se kyllä nähdäkseni oli ihan oikeasti lykkäys eikä torppaus. Toki torppauskin voi vielä tulla, nyt uuden hallintomallin aikana. Ylipäätään kävelykeskustan toteuttaminen 80-luvun suunnitelman mukaan on edennyt etanan askelin, mutta edennyt kumminkin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onko Helsingin keskustan jalkakäytävillä yleensä ottaen niin ahdasta, etteivät kaikki mahdu niillä kävelemään vai miksi jalankulkijoille tarvitaan autoilta lisätilaa?


No ainakin ihan viihtyisyyden takia. Ei todellakaan ole kiva kävellä edes astetta leveämmällä jalkakäytävällä tietäen, että ohi saattaa hetkellä millä hyvänsä pyyhältää auto, pyöräilijä, rullaluistelija, -lautailija, tai mitä tahansa. Ja tähän päälle nämä katujen kuninkaat eli jakeluautojen kuljettajat, joille TLL:n 27 § ei ole ihan selvä. Ja tämä vain siis jalankulkuun liittyen. Toki myös muille kevyille liikkumismuodoille tarvitsisi lisää väljyyttä.

Lisäksi tähän pätee se sama juttu kuin kaistojakin lisätessä: liikenne kasvaa lisätyn kapasiteetin myötä. Eli enemmän tilaa, enemmän kevyttä liikennettä (=enemmän elämää).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:06 ----------




> Helsingissä on toimiva kävelykeskusta[...]


Ei ole. Tämän tietää suunnilleen jokainen läntisessä ja keskisessä Euroopassa käynyt.

----------


## Salomaa

Tosiaankan ei ole. Ei kävelykeskusta ole sitä, että jalankulkujalle on tila mennä pyöräilijöiden, autoilijoiden ja mainostelineiden välistä. Eikä kaupunkisuunnittelu ole sitä että todetaan että Espalla tai Kaivokadulla jalankulkija mahtuu kävelemään - kaikki hyvin. Eihän se niin mene. Maailma muuttuu, ja sen mukana tarpeet. 60-luvula riitti kun katsottiin että henkilöautomahtu ajamaan, sitten katsottiin onko tilaa muille.

Nyt kaupunkitilan käsite ajatellaan uudelleen, vaikkapa siten että minkälainen on viihtyisä ydinkeskusta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

On tässä lähiaikoina kuitenkin mm. Keskuskadusta tehty kävelykatu, ja pätkästä Yliopistonkatua. Ja mitäs muita näitä on? Pätkä Kalevankatua, ja sitten oli Vaasankadun kävelykatukokeilu, missä tosin mentiin vähän pylly edellä puuhun. Suunta kuitenkin on oikea ja ehkä nyt viimeinkin tapahtuu se, mitä vuosikymmenet on odotettu, eli että tila kaupungilla jaetaan reilusti ja järkevästi.  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> On tässä lähiaikoina kuitenkin mm. Keskuskadusta tehty kävelykatu, ja pätkästä Yliopistonkatua. Ja mitäs muita näitä on?


Julkisilla kaduilla  kävelyalueiksi on muutettu Keskuskatu, Mikonkatu, Kluuvikatu, Kalevankatu, Salomonkatu ja sivukadut, Narinkkatori, Vanha linja-autoasema sekä Musiikkitalon ja Kiasman ympäristö. Kortteleissa ja rakennuksissa on rakennettu Makkaratalon korttelin reitit ja Kaivopihan reitit, Ateneuminkuja ja Aikatalon kävelyreitit, Kaisaniemen kävelyreitit- ja tunnelit, Yhdystunnelit Mannerheimintien ali, Forum, Kampin keskus ja sähkötalo. Noiden lisäksi Aleksanterinkatu, Freda ja osa Mikonkatua on muutettu joukkoliikennekaduksi. Toki tämä kehitys on pitkän ajan tulos.




> Suunta kuitenkin on oikea ja ehkä nyt viimeinkin tapahtuu se, mitä vuosikymmenet on odotettu, eli että tila kaupungilla jaetaan reilusti ja järkevästi.


Kuten yltä voidaan havaita Helsinkiin saatu todella laaja kävelykatujen ja -alueiden verkosto ja meillä on jo hieno ja laaja kävelykeskusta. Sen huomaamiseksi pitää vain aukaista silmät ja katsella ympärilleen.

Helsingissä toimittiin 1960-luvulla viisaasti ja keskustaa ei tuhottu rakentamalla Smith-Polvisen moottoritietä puistojen ja kortteleiden läpi. Nyt toisenlaiset yhtä yksisilmäiset kaupunkisuunnittelufanaatikot ajavat autoliikenteen edellytysten täydellistä tuhoa. Kuten 1960-luvulla oli rohkeutta laittaa moottorikatufanatismille rajat, nyt on aika pistää autottomuusfanatismille rajat. Kaupunki toimii parhaiten kun reilulla ja järkevällä politiikalla huomioidaan monipuolisen liikkumisen mahdollisuudet, se onnistuu parhaiten kun pidetään viimeiset vielä jäljellä olevat ydinkeskustan autoreitit Kaivokatu, Mannerheimintie ja Espat tärkeässä roolissa monipuolisen liikkumisen reitteinä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ei se kävelykeskusta silti suinkaan laaja ole.

----------


## hmikko

> Ei se kävelykeskusta silti suinkaan laaja ole.


Kävelijän kannalta vähän joka reissulle osuu Mannerheimintien tai Kaivokadun ylitys tai useampi, ja ne ovat käytännössä aika hankalan tuntuisia. Noita voisi auttaa aika paljon katujen toteutuksen tasolla, vaikka autokaistoja ei vähennettäisikään. Kaivokatu on menossa joka tapauksessa uusiksi, kun Laajasalon raitiotien päättäri sovitellaan sinne.

----------


## Salomaa

> On tässä lähiaikoina kuitenkin mm. Keskuskadusta tehty kävelykatu, ja pätkästä Yliopistonkatua. Ja mitäs muita näitä on? Pätkä Kalevankatua, ja sitten oli Vaasankadun kävelykatukokeilu, missä tosin mentiin vähän pylly edellä puuhun. Suunta kuitenkin on oikea ja ehkä nyt viimeinkin tapahtuu se, mitä vuosikymmenet on odotettu, eli että tila kaupungilla jaetaan reilusti ja järkevästi.


Siitä tilanjaostahan tosiaan on kysymys. Kun yksi pätkä autokaistaa muutetaan kaikkien käytettäväksi tilaksi, niin fanaattisimmat automiehet nousevat siilipuolustukseen ja puhuvat autoilun edellytysten täydellisesta tuhoamisesta ja viherpiiperryksestä ja ties mistä. Kaupunkitilan ottaminen autolijoilta kaikkien on käyttöön on niitä uudistuksia, joissa vastustajatkin lopulta hyväksyvät muutoksen. Kukaan ei ole vielä tässäkään keskustelussa kuitenkaan osoittanut että tavallisen kadun muuttaminen kävelykaduksi olisi jossain ollut virhe. Helsingissä on hidas suuntaus asteettaiselle kävelyalueiden lisäykselle. Kehitysvauhti olisi nopeampi, ellei Kokoomus jarruttaisi.

Mutta ei Helsingissä mitään kävelykeskustaa vielä ole. On pätkä siellä täällä jalankulkijoille.

----------


## petteri

> Siitä tilanjaostahan tosiaan on kysymys. Kun yksi pätkä autokaistaa muutetaan kaikkien käytettäväksi tilaksi, niin fanaattisimmat automiehet nousevat siilipuolustukseen ja puhuvat autoilun edellytysten tuhoamisesta ja viherpiiperryksestä ja ties mistä. Kaupunkitilan ottaminen autolijoilta kaikkien on käyttöön on niitä uudistuksia, joissa vastustajatkin lopulta hyväksyvät muutoksen.


Nykypolitiikassa ei ole kyse autojen tilan ottamisesta kaikkien käyttöön. Kyse on tilan ottamisesta muiden kuin autoa tarvitsevien käyttöön, siinä on vissi ero. Nykyisessä keskustan autottomuusfanatismissa on pohjimmiltaan tavoitteena kaiken tilan ottaminen muiden kuin autojen käyttöön. Ihan kaiken tilan. Autottomuusfanaatikkojen tavoitemaailmassa ei autoilijoille jätetä mitään ja vaan heiltä otetaan kaikki pois, bensatkin tankista, jos mahdollista. Toki tuota politiikkaa on tavoitteena toteuttaa hivuttaen kadunpätkä kerrallaan "kuka nyt voi vastustaa tämän lyhyen pätkän muuttamista" retoriikalla, kunnes joko kaikki kadut käyty läpi ja autoilta on viety kaikki liikkumisedellytykset tai autottomuusfanatismille asetetaan rajat, jotka aidosti huomioivat kaikkien kaupunkilaisten monipuolisen liikkumisen tarpeen, ihan samalla lailla kuin toisen ääripään fanaatikkojen Smith-Polvinen suunnitelmat torpattiin 1960-70-luvun vaihteessa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Siitä tilanjaostahan tosiaan on kysymys. Kun yksi pätkä autokaistaa muutetaan kaikkien käytettäväksi tilaksi, niin fanaattisimmat automiehet nousevat siilipuolustukseen ja puhuvat autoilun edellytysten täydellisesta tuhoamisesta ja viherpiiperryksestä ja ties mistä. Kaupunkitilan ottaminen autolijoilta kaikkien on käyttöön on niitä uudistuksia, joissa vastustajatkin lopulta hyväksyvät muutoksen. Kukaan ei ole vielä tässäkään keskustelussa kuitenkaan osoittanut että tavallisen kadun muuttaminen kävelykaduksi olisi jossain ollut virhe. Helsingissä on hidas suuntaus asteettaiselle kävelyalueiden lisäykselle. Kehitysvauhti olisi nopeampi, ellei Kokoomus jarruttaisi.
> 
> Mutta ei Helsingissä mitään kävelykeskustaa vielä ole. On pätkä siellä täällä jalankulkijoille.


Kyllä se melko laaja on. Rautatieasemalta pääsee esimerkiksi Stockmannille, Akateemiseen kirjakauppaan, Porthaniaan ja Kampin kauppakeskukseen yhdellä autotien ylityksellä ja esimerkiksi Kiasmaan ja Musiikkitalolle ilman ylityksiä lainkaan. 

Suuntaisinkin itse katseeni muualle, eli tosiasia on että Helsingin seudulla on muutakin kuin Helsingin keskusta, ja kävely-ympäristö voi olla oikeasti muualla todella huono.

----------


## hylje

> Nykypolitiikassa ei ole kyse autojen tilan ottamisesta kaikkien käyttöön. Kyse on tilan ottamisesta muiden kuin autoa tarvitsevien käyttöön, siinä on vissi ero.


Kyllä se autoa tarvitsevakin voi jalkautua kävelykadulle. Auton voi jättää vaikkapa lähiön metropysäköintiin ja jatkaa siitä muilla tavoin. Auton käyttäminen ja tarvitseminen ei edellytä sitä, että autolla voi ajaa kohteen oven eteen. Keskustassa on joka tapauksessa runsaasti pysäköintiluolia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllä se melko laaja on. Rautatieasemalta pääsee esimerkiksi Stockmannille, Akateemiseen kirjakauppaan, Porthaniaan ja Kampin kauppakeskukseen yhdellä autotien ylityksellä ja esimerkiksi Kiasmaan ja Musiikkitalolle ilman ylityksiä lainkaan.


Pari korttelinmittaa ei ole laaja, ei edes melko laaja. Laajahko olisi sellainen, jossa Robalta pääsisi Hakaniemeen ja Baanalta Kauppatorille - vähintään, ja mahdollisimman vähin odotteluin valoissa ja risteyksissä. Etenkin sellaiset kohdat, jotka tuottavat kävelijöille kuiluja, kuten Mannerheimintie, Unioninkatu ja Kaivokatu, tulisi ajatella uusiksi, kaupunkikaduiksi nelikaistaisten väylien sijaan. Ja valokierrot jalankulun kannalta siedettäviksi, tai vaihtoehtoisesti valottomia risteysalueita pihakatuina.




> Suuntaisinkin itse katseeni muualle, eli tosiasia on että Helsingin seudulla on muutakin kuin Helsingin keskusta, ja kävely-ympäristö voi olla oikeasti muualla todella huono.


Muuallakin tosiaan tarvittaisiin käveltävää ympäristöä, ja ennen kaikkea tarvitaan keskustaa. Nyt yleiskaavassa on merkattu kantakaupunkia ja liikekeskustaa sinne tänne, esim. Itäkeskukseen ja Herttoniemeen. Jos tuleva kaupunkikehitys menee sen mukaisesti, saadaan sitä ympäristöä, joka myös voidaan toteuttaa kävely-ympäristönä. Mutta tällä hetkellä Helsingissä on vain yksi keskusta, ja se(kin) kaipaa kehittämistä.

----------


## vristo

Tuli käytyä monenlaisissa saksalaisissa ja sveitsiläisissä kaupungeissa ja tutkittua niiden kaupunkiympäristöä sekä joukkoliikennettä. 

Vastenmielisin kaupunki, jossa kävin on Mannheimin naapurikaupunki, Ludwigshafen. Siellä ratikatkin on kaivettu monin paikoin maan alle ja ne vasta olivatkin kolkkoja paikkoja. Koko kaupunki vaikutti lähinnä isolta ongemalähiöltä, josta oli äkkiä päästävä pois. Vastaan tuli vahvasti syrjäytyneen oloista porukkaa, joille oli maistunut eritasoiset päihteet jo pitkän aikaa. Keskellä arkipäivää. 

Menneiden vuosien ratikkamekka, Karlsruhe, vaikutti nyt hieman menettäneen hohtoaan. Raitioliikenne, kuten koko joukkoliikenne kaupungissa on edelleen tyylikästä, mutta kiinnitin huomiota varsin tyhjiin ratikoihin. Ainakin niissä, joilla itse matkustin, ei ollut alkuunkaan niin paljon matkustajia, että olisi vaatinut esimerkiksi kahden yksikön junia kuten nyt oli. Ainoastaan osittain varsinaisia rautateitä liikennöivillä S-Bahn-linjoilla oli runsaasti matkustajia. Mutta sielläkin erilaisia palveluita supistettu ja esimerkiksi aiemmin junissa ollut pieni kahvilaosasto oli ollut käyttämättömänä jo vuosia. 

Parhaimpina näkemistäni pidin Sveitsin kaupunkeja, Zürich, Luzern, Winterthur ja St. Gallen, jotka ovat kompakteja, ihmisen kokoisia kaupunkeja, mutta joissa joukkoliikenne on niin linjastoltaan, käytettävyydeltään kuin matkaetäisyyksiltään kaikkein parhaita kaupunkiympäristöjä, joita olen koskaan nähnyt. 

Samaten Saksassa Mainzin ja Wiesbadenin kaksoiskaupunki on varsin viehättävä. 

Kaupunkeja on suunniteltava ihmisten, ei autojen eikä muunkaan liikenteen ehdoilla.

----------


## hmikko

> Pari korttelinmittaa ei ole laaja, ei edes melko laaja. Laajahko olisi sellainen, jossa Robalta pääsisi Hakaniemeen ja Baanalta Kauppatorille - vähintään, ja mahdollisimman vähin odotteluin valoissa ja risteyksissä. Etenkin sellaiset kohdat, jotka tuottavat kävelijöille kuiluja, kuten Mannerheimintie, Unioninkatu ja Kaivokatu, tulisi ajatella uusiksi, kaupunkikaduiksi nelikaistaisten väylien sijaan. Ja valokierrot jalankulun kannalta siedettäviksi, tai vaihtoehtoisesti valottomia risteysalueita pihakatuina.


Roba-Hakaniemi on n. 2 km. Vertailun vuoksi Kööpenhaminan Ströget päästä päähän n. 1,1 km. Esittämäsi laajuinen kävelyalue olisi vertailukelpoisiin kaupunkeihin katsoenkin melkoisen suuri. Helsingin ongelma tässä on juurikin se, että mitoiltaan Strögetin kaltaista katutilaa (tai Tukholman Drottninggatanin) ei ole, kaupungin iästä, historiasta ja ruutukaavasta johtuen. Siis keskeisellä paikalla pitkää ja kapeaa katua, joka olisi koko matkaltaan täynnä liiketiloja ja arkkitehtuuriltaan tarpeeksi hienoa, mutta sen verran matalaa, että katu on riittävän valoisa. 

Iso Roba täyttää vaatimukset muuten aika hyvin, mutta on sivussa, ja tietysti lyhyehkö pätkä. Ydinkeskustassa liiketilojen paras keskittymä on Aleksanterinkadulla, mutta siellä on ratikkakiskot ja niin paljon jakeluliikennettä, että kävelykadun tunnelmasta ollaan kaukana. Jalakululle kokonaan rauhoitetut kadut ovat sitten enemmän ja vähemmän hajanaisia pätkiä ja osin laadultaan kolkkoja (Keskuskatu). Kokonaismäärä itse asiassa vissiin nykyään pärjää vertailussa esim. Tukholman ydinkeskustalle, mutta tunnelmaa ei saavuteta em. syistä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Roba-Hakaniemi on n. 2 km. Vertailun vuoksi Kööpenhaminan Ströget päästä päähän n. 1,1 km.


Strøget ei suinkaan ole koko Kööpenhaminan kävelyalue. Kävelykatuja siellä ei niin hirveästi edes ole, Fiolstræde jotain 400+ metriä, Læderstræde+Kompagnistræde 500 metriä jne. Mutta siellä on enemmän sellaista ympäristöä, joka on selvästi suunniteltu kävely ja pyöräily etusijalla. Sellaista minä peräänkuulutin, en Strøgetiä koko matkalle.

----------


## petteri

> Roba-Hakaniemi on n. 2 km. Vertailun vuoksi Kööpenhaminan Ströget päästä päähän n. 1,1 km. Esittämäsi laajuinen kävelyalue olisi vertailukelpoisiin kaupunkeihin katsoenkin melkoisen suuri. Helsingin ongelma tässä on juurikin se, että mitoiltaan Strögetin kaltaista katutilaa (tai Tukholman Drottninggatanin) ei ole, kaupungin iästä, historiasta ja ruutukaavasta johtuen. Siis keskeisellä paikalla pitkää ja kapeaa katua, joka olisi koko matkaltaan täynnä liiketiloja ja arkkitehtuuriltaan tarpeeksi hienoa, mutta sen verran matalaa, että katu on riittävän valoisa. 
> 
> Iso Roba täyttää vaatimukset muuten aika hyvin, mutta on sivussa, ja tietysti lyhyehkö pätkä.


Kävely Roba on juuri nyt tyhjien liiketilojen sekä tyhjien ja puolityhjien toimistotalojen aavekatu. Baarit ovat siirtyneet Kallioon, toimistotyöntekijät parempien yhteyksien alueille ja samaan aikaan katuremontti häätänyt loputkin asiakkaat ja tyhjentänyt suuren osan muistakin liiketiloista. Jos vertaa esimerkiksi Korkeavuorenkatuun ja Fredaan, Iso-Roban tapainen syrjäinen kävelykatu näyttää olevan todella huono liike-elämälle. Kävelykaturemontti tuskin hirveän paljon auttaa tilannetta vaikka toki nyt remontin aikana katu on kaikkein luontaantyöntävimmilllään. Robahan on taantunut jo hyvin pitkän aikaa. Ison Roban remontissa olisikin ehkä ollut parempi palauttaa kadulle ratikat ja autot, silloin tuolle aavekadullekin olisi ehkä saatu taas elämää.

----------


## hmikko

> Kävely Roba on juuri nyt tyhjien liiketilojen sekä tyhjien ja puolityhjien toimistotalojen aavekatu.


Tarkoitin tuossa edellä katutilan mittoja, liiketiloja ja rakennusten arkkitehtuuria. Ne ovat Roballa kohdillaan, toisin kuin esim. Keskuskadulla tai Salomonkadulla, joiden varrella on turhan suuria toimistorakennuksia ja kauppakeskuksia umpinaisine julkisivuineen, ja katutila on avaraa ja kivistä.

Roban kaupallinen menestys ja sen puute riippuu sitten monestakin seikasta. Kuten todettua, sijainti on turhan syrjäinen, jolloin muiden paikkojen veto voi viedä tuulen purjeista. Ilmeisesti myös asujaimisto on muuttunut ja valittanut ravintoloista ja yöelämästä, jolloin se toiminta on mennyt muualle. Ts. koko kaupunginosan luonne on muuttumassa Punavuori-ilmiön ajoista.

Itseäni ja ketjua toistellen: kaupallisesti keskeisimmät paikat Helsingissä, joissa liiketilojen menestys on jokseenkin taattu, eivät katutilojen puolesta ole kovin otollisia viihtyisän kävelykadun aikaansaamiseksi. Siis Aleksanterinkatu, Mannerheimintie ja Kampin keskuksen ympäristö. Niistä ei oikein mitenkään saa semmoista kuin Euroopan kaupunkien viihtyisät kävelykadut/keskustat ovat. Aleksi ois ehkä lähimpänä, jos raitiotien voisi siirtää muualle ja tehdä täysin kävelykadun, mutta käytännössä ratikat vissiin on ja pysyy. Musta tuntuu, että tämä on sitten aihauttanut kävelykatujen hajaannuksen, kun niitä on tehty sinne minne on voitu, eikä siihen, mikä olisi ilmiselvästi keskeisin paikka, joka itsestäänselvästi saisi kaikkien kannatuksen.

----------


## Salomaa

Selkeää yhtenäistä ydinkeskustan kävelyaluetta Helsingissä ei ole. On kyllä pätkiä, joita pitkin muodostuu kävely-yhteyksiä, mutta se ole sama asia kuin vahvasti ja hyvin suunniteltu yhtenäinen kävelykeskusta.

Jos Pohjois-Espa muuttuisi esim kävelyalueeksi, niin kyllä se tila on silloin kaikkien käytössä. Pitääkö sen autonkäyttäjän koko keskustassa ollessaan istua siinä omassa autossaan. Jos hän asioidessaan laittaa auton parkkihalliin ja liikkuu Espalandin puistossa jalan, niin kyllä se tila silloin on kaikien käytössä.

Mutta nykytilanteessa Espalla voi liikkua käytännössä ainoastaan moottoriajoneuvon kyydissä tai jalkakäytävällä mainostelineitä ja pyöräilijöitä väistelleen. Katutilan ottaminen kaikille ei siis ole autolijoilta pois ottamista, vaan  kaupunkitilan  päivittämistä kaupunkilaisten tahtoa vastaavaksi.

----------


## Bellatrix

Olen tätä ketjua seurannut alusta asti mutta yksi asia ei minulle ole tähän mennessä selvinnyt joten siksipä suora kysymys johon toivon asiallista vastausta: Sanokaapa nyt ihan selkeästi te, jotka kannatatte kävelyalueiden lisäämistä Helsingin keskustaan, miksi te samalla vastustatte keskustatunnelia joka tämän kävelyalueiden lisäämisen mahdollistaisi viemällä läpiajoliikennettä pois Esplanadeilta ja muilta kävelyalueeksi vaadituilta kaduilta?

Itse olen tässä asiassa täysin puolueeton joten en tule osallistumaan mitenkään mahdolliseen juupas-eipäs -väittelyyn, ihan vaan uteliaisuudesta kysyn josko teillä siihen tunnelin vastustamiseen joku järjellinen syy olisi (kallishan se varmaan on, mutta eipä tuo Espoon metrokaan mikään ilmaislahja ole ollut, yhden esimerkin vain mainitakseni...).

----------


## kuukanko

> Sanokaapa nyt ihan selkeästi te, jotka kannatatte kävelyalueiden lisäämistä Helsingin keskustaan, miksi te samalla vastustatte keskustatunnelia joka tämän kävelyalueiden lisäämisen mahdollistaisi viemällä läpiajoliikennettä pois Esplanadeilta ja muilta kävelyalueeksi vaadituilta kaduilta?


Kyse on siitä, millaiseen suuntaan kaupungin halutaan kehittyvän. Kun autoille ei rakenneta väyliä, kaupunki kasvaa siellä, missä voidaan liikkua ilman autoa. Helsingissä edellinen kaupunginvaltuusto päätti siirtyä tälle linjalle. Vaikka keskustatunneli siirtäisikin läpiajoliikennettä pois kaduilta, se myös samalla kasvattaisi autoliikenteen kokonaiskapasiteettia, mikä ei ole nykyisen liikennepolitiikan tavoitteena.

Aiempi liikennepolitiikka Helsingissä oli luoda mahdollisuuksia kaikille liikennemuodoille, jolloin myös autoiluun perustuva kaupungin kasvu oli mahdollista - ja siitä syntyi ensiksi lähiöt, sittemmin Nurmijärvi-ilmiö.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Olen tätä ketjua seurannut alusta asti mutta yksi asia ei minulle ole tähän mennessä selvinnyt joten siksipä suora kysymys johon toivon asiallista vastausta: Sanokaapa nyt ihan selkeästi te, jotka kannatatte kävelyalueiden lisäämistä Helsingin keskustaan, miksi te samalla vastustatte keskustatunnelia joka tämän kävelyalueiden lisäämisen mahdollistaisi viemällä läpiajoliikennettä pois Esplanadeilta ja muilta kävelyalueeksi vaadituilta kaduilta?


Riippuu siitä, miten keskustatunneli tehdään. Keskustassahan on nyt jo tunneli huoltoajoa ja pysäköintiluoliin ajamista varten, ja tätä voisi laajentaa entisestään. Sen sijaan sitä esitettyä tunnelia ei suinkaan ole tarkoitettu vähentämään autoliikennettä keskustassa, koska sille on suunniteltu rampit myös sinne. Tämän lisäksi se tuottaa valtavat kuilut rampeille ja päihin, ja tämä tila on ihan kaikilta kaupunkilaisilta pois. Tähän päälle vielä se tosiseikka, että suunnitellun keskustatunnelin lisäämä autoliikenne tulisi näkymään kaupungin ulkopuolella, etenkin Itä- ja Länsiväylän varsilla.

Alla vielä havainnekuva, miltä Sörnäisten rantatie näyttäisi keskustatunnelin kanssa. Tuohon paikkaan voisi rakentaa myös kaupunkia sen sijaan, että se halkaisisi kaupungin.

----------


## hylje

> Sanokaapa nyt ihan selkeästi te, jotka kannatatte kävelyalueiden lisäämistä Helsingin keskustaan, miksi te samalla vastustatte keskustatunnelia joka tämän kävelyalueiden lisäämisen mahdollistaisi viemällä läpiajoliikennettä pois Esplanadeilta ja muilta kävelyalueeksi vaadituilta kaduilta?


Kävelykeskusta rakennetaan rakentamalla kävelykeskustaa. Autoilun sujuvuus keskustassa on eri ongelma, eikä olennaisesti liity kävelykeskustaan muuten kuin poliittisessa retoriikassa lehmänkauppoja varten. 

Autojen määrä keskustassa ei ole vakio, vaan sen määrään voi vaikuttaa tekemällä valintoja. Esimerkiksi läpiajoliikenteen voi viedä pois hyvinkin edullisesti ja nopeasti katkaisemalla keskustan katuja automaattiporteilla umpikujiksi ja myöntämällä porttien avausvaltuuksia keskustaa palvelevalle liikenteelle.

Keskustatunnelin perustelut pitää rakentaa sen suorille hyödyille, eli että kuinka paljon keskusta-alue hyötyy siitä että sen ali pääsee kulkemaan nopeammin ja että sen parkkihalleihin pääsee kätevämmin. Se sitten laitetaan hintalappua vasten.

----------


## Melamies

> Keskustatunnelin perustelut pitää rakentaa sen suorille hyödyille, eli että kuinka paljon keskusta-alue hyötyy siitä että sen ali pääsee kulkemaan nopeammin ja että sen parkkihalleihin pääsee kätevämmin. Se sitten laitetaan hintalappua vasten.


Yhtä hyvin voisit rajata tarkastelun 10 m:n etäisyydelle Assan sokkelista.  Suur-Helsinki on kokonaisuus, eikä hyötyjä ja haittoja voi osaoptimoida tuolla tavoin.

----------


## hylje

> Yhtä hyvin voisit rajata tarkastelun 10 m:n etäisyydelle Assan sokkelista.  Suur-Helsinki on kokonaisuus, eikä hyötyjä ja haittoja voi osaoptimoida tuolla tavoin.


Jotain laskennallisia hyötyjä siitä ehkä tulee koko seudulle yhteenlaskettuna, mutta virhemarginaalit paukkuvat. Ei esimerkiksi Jakomäen neliöhintojen muodostumista voi luotettavasti eritellä eri kaukaisten liikenneprojektien ansioksi, koska muuttujia on liikaa. Tälläisillä perusteluilla voi perustella ihan mitä vain, koska väitteitä ei voi todistaa vääräksi.

Lähialueella projektin vaikutukset ovat huomattavasti välittömämpiä. Jos parkkihalliin tulee autoja tunnelia pitkin, niitä voi laskea ja arvioida suoria hyötyjä hyvin tarkasti: parkkihallin käyttöasteen nousu tunnelista tulevilla autoilla on varmasti nimenomaan tunnelin ansiota eikä minkään muun. Ja autolla tulevien ihmisten vaikutus paikalliseen talouteen on kohtuullisen hyvin tunnettu, ja siitä tulee maankäyttöhyötyjä, jne. Arvioiden luotettavuus putoaa kun mennään kauemmas. Koko keskustan alue on jo luultavasti liian iso rajaus, ja yliarvioi hyötyjä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olen tätä ketjua seurannut alusta asti mutta yksi asia ei minulle ole tähän mennessä selvinnyt joten siksipä suora kysymys johon toivon asiallista vastausta: Sanokaapa nyt ihan selkeästi te, jotka kannatatte kävelyalueiden lisäämistä Helsingin keskustaan, miksi te samalla vastustatte keskustatunnelia joka tämän kävelyalueiden lisäämisen mahdollistaisi viemällä läpiajoliikennettä pois Esplanadeilta ja muilta kävelyalueeksi vaadituilta kaduilta?
> 
> Itse olen tässä asiassa täysin puolueeton joten en tule osallistumaan mitenkään mahdolliseen juupas-eipäs -väittelyyn, ihan vaan uteliaisuudesta kysyn josko teillä siihen tunnelin vastustamiseen joku järjellinen syy olisi (kallishan se varmaan on, mutta eipä tuo Espoon metrokaan mikään ilmaislahja ole ollut, yhden esimerkin vain mainitakseni...).


Keskustatunneli ja kävelykeskusta ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Ei voida lähteä siitä että kävelykeskustan toteuttaminen vaatisi keskustatunnelin.  Ei voida myöskään lähteä siitä että autojen määrä on vuodesta toiseen ja vuosikymmenestä toiseen vakio, joille sitten on tehtävä järjestää kulkuväylät niiden määrien mukaan. Näin kyllä 60- ja vielä 70-luvuilla ajateltiin. Uudet sukupolvet eivät enää pidää auton hankintaa tarpeellisena, joten sitäkin kautta passiivisesti autojen määrä vähenee. Kaupunkisuunnittelun ja poliittisen päätköksenteon toimenpitein autojen määrää rajoitetaan erityisesti ydinkeskustassa.

Vastustan keskustatunnelia siksi että se ei enää ole nykymaailmassa tarpeellinen edellä luettelemastani syistä, mutta myös siksi että kävelykeskusta voidaan toteuttaa myös ilman keskustatunnelin rakentamista. Kävelykeskustan ja keskustatunnelin yhteen kytkeminen on politiikkaa. Sillä pyritään saamaan Vihreiden tuki keskustatunnelillej ja vastavuoroisesti Kokoomus tukisi jossain määrin nykyistä laajempia kävelyalueita. 

Tällainen poliittinen koplaaminen ja hinnoittelu ei lähde kaupunkilaisten todellisista tarpeista. Se vaan johtaa epäjohdonmukaisiin lopputuloksiin, kuten esim. kaupunkibulevardikysymyksissä Vihreät ostettiin uusilla raitiolinjoilla mukaan Keskuspuiston alkavaan rakentamiseen.

----------


## antti

Jo on kummaksi mennyt elämä, aikaisemmin sentään yritettiin sujuvoittaa liikennettä, mutta nyt on ajatuskanta päinvastainen. Espasta kävelykatu, että voi ottaa leveämmällä terassilla kaljaa eikä tarvitsisi väistellä mainostelineitä ja pyöräilijöitä. Mainostelineet voi helposti häätää ja pyöräilijöille kunnon sakko (esimerkiksi Nykissä 500 taalaa- ei näy jalkakäytäväpyöräilijöitä). Ja nykyiset jalkakäytäväkuppilat voisivat noudattaa lakia ja rajata aidalla tai köydellä anniskelualueensa. Onhan tosiasia, että liike-elämä kuihtuu, jos asiakkaat eivät autoa käyttäen pääse ostoksille. Ja jos keskeisiä katuja pannaan kiinni, niin mitkä ruuhkat ja sen myötä saastepilvet tämä aiheuttaisi. Saatiin sentään järkimies pormestariksi, kun alkoi heti puolustamaan keskustatunnelia.

----------


## Salomaa

Espan jokaisen  liikkeen myynti kasvaa kävelykaduksi muuttamisen jälkeen. tätä olen perustellut aikaisemmissa kannanotoissani tässä viestiketjussa. Liikkeiden omistajat yleensä kannattavat samaa puoluetta kuin Vapaavuori. Kävelykatu on aina kaikkien etu.En usko että Demarit kääntää kelkkansa takaisin keskustatunnelin kannattajaksi. Keskustatunnelilla on Vapaudenkadun kohtalo. Vatkataan ja jauhetaan, kunnes järki voittaa.

----------


## antti

Herra Salomaa kirjoitti "Espan jokaisen liikkeen myynti kasvaa kävelykaduksi muuttamisen jälkeen"  Onko tuo asia tutkittu jotenkin, vai perustuuko se johonkin viherhaaveiluun. Autolla maakunnasta Helsinkiin tuleva ei kovin herkästi ala kävelemään kovin pitkiä matkoja vaan menee mieluummin Jumboon tai Selloon. Tosiasia on, että puolet vuodesta saattaa olla lumikeliä, ja silloin katukahvilat eivät ole kovin houkuttelevia, vaikka olisi tuplaten jalkakäytäväaluetta ympärillä.

----------


## Salomaa

On tutkittu. Kiteytettynä tiedetään, että ensin kauppiaat vastustavat kävelykatua, sitten haluavat niitä. On päästy niin selvään myynniin lisäykseen tutkimusten mukaan, että kauppiaat haluavat kävelykatuja. On puhuttu 25 -30 % myynninlisäyksestä. Espalle on vaikea pysäköidä, joten vaikea kuvitella että joku saapuu ostoksille autolla vartavasten. Mutta kuinka paljon potentiaalisia asiakkaist a liikkuu lukumääräisesti kaupan ohi kävelykaduksi muuttamisen jälkeen. Näistä osa poikkeaa myymälään, joista osa ostaa. Asiasta tuoreinta tietoa kirjassa Closer Together, Alexander Ståhle.

Jos kävelykatu olisi virhe niin silloinhan Kouvolan porvarivaltuusto voisi palauttaa autot Kouvolan kävelykeskustaan. Miksei siellä niin tehdä ? Vastatkaahan vuorostanne te yksityisautoilun puolustajat !

----------


## citybus

> On tutkittu. Kiteytettynä tiedetään, että ensin kauppiaat vastustavat kävelykatua, sitten haluavat niitä. On päästy niin selvään myynniin lisäykseen tutkimusten mukaan, että kauppiaat haluavat kävelykatuja. On puhuttu 25 -30 % myynninlisäyksestä. Espalle on vaikea pysäköidä, joten vaikea kuvitella että joku saapuu ostoksille autolla vartavasten. Mutta kuinka paljon potentiaalisia asiakkaist a liikkuu lukumääräisesti kaupan ohi kävelykaduksi muuttamisen jälkeen. Näistä osa poikkeaa myymälään, joista osa ostaa. Asiasta tuoreinta tietoa kirjassa Closer Together, Alexander Ståhle.
> 
> Jos kävelykatu olisi virhe niin silloinhan Kouvolan porvarivaltuusto voisi palauttaa autot Kouvolan kävelykeskustaan. Miksei siellä niin tehdä ? Vastatkaahan vuorostanne te yksityisautoilun puolustajat !


Sitä voi todella katsella Stockmannin tavarataloa ja miettiä, missä se 25-30 % myynninlisäys luuraa. Ja aleksin itäpäätykin, siis Senaatintorin pääty, alkaa olla liike-elämältään nykyisin aika köyhää. Ei aleksi kiinnosta ostospaikkana enää suomalaisia. Eikä espa. Turistirysiä, vilkasta katuelämää 4-5 kuukautta vuodessa. Muuten lähinnä loskaisia ja tuulisia läpikulkupaikkoja. Miksi sinne kukaan haluaisi mennä, kun vaatteet voi ostaa netistä ja taloustavarat ja ruoat saa suoraan autoon isosta marketista?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onhan tosiasia, että liike-elämä kuihtuu, jos asiakkaat eivät autoa käyttäen pääse ostoksille.


Jaa   on   vai?

----------


## hylje

> Autolla maakunnasta Helsinkiin tuleva ei kovin herkästi ala kävelemään kovin pitkiä matkoja vaan menee mieluummin Jumboon tai Selloon.


Ei niin. Mutta mitä väliä sillä on Helsingin keskustan kanssa? Vaihtoehtoiskustannus maakunta-autoilijan palvelemiselle on saman rahan (ja tilan) käyttäminen helpompien asiakasryhmien houkutteluun.  

Maakunta-autoilija kannattaa ihan suosiolla jättää Jumbon ja Sellon asiakkaaksi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sitä voi todella katsella Stockmannin tavarataloa ja miettiä, missä se 25-30 % myynninlisäys luuraa. Ja aleksin itäpäätykin, siis Senaatintorin pääty, alkaa olla liike-elämältään nykyisin aika köyhää. Ei aleksi kiinnosta ostospaikkana enää suomalaisia. Eikä espa. Turistirysiä, vilkasta katuelämää 4-5 kuukautta vuodessa. Muuten lähinnä loskaisia ja tuulisia läpikulkupaikkoja. Miksi sinne kukaan haluaisi mennä, kun vaatteet voi ostaa netistä ja taloustavarat ja ruoat saa suoraan autoon isosta marketista?


Stockmann on arvostettu liikebrändi, mutta senkin on seurattava aikaansa. Maailma ympärillä ja kuluttajan tarpeet muuttuivat. Stockmann reagoi liian hitaasti. Sitäpaitsi tavarataloon pääsi kaikilla mahdollisilla kulkuneuvoilla. Itse menen Espalle kuuntelemaan jazzia ja kävisin Jugend-salissakin samalla, mutta Jussi Pajunen antoi sen yksityiselle.

Ei Esplandin puiston ympäristöä ostospaikaksi pidä suunnitellakaan, vaan Helsinkiläisten ja turistien olohuoneeksi. Vapaavuorikin on hyväksymässä sen että parkkipaikat makasiiniterminaalin ja Kauppatorin tuntumasta poistuu. Siltäkin osin siis autoliikenne Mantan patsaan ympäristössä vähenee. 

Helsingissä on puolet talouksista yhden hengen talouksia, joihin ei ruokaa haeta autolla Jumbosta vaan hieman pienemmästä myymälästä lähempää.

----------


## SD202

> Mainostelineet voi helposti häätää ja pyöräilijöille kunnon sakko (esimerkiksi Nykissä 500 taalaa- ei näy jalkakäytäväpyöräilijöitä). Ja nykyiset jalkakäytäväkuppilat voisivat noudattaa lakia ja rajata aidalla tai köydellä anniskelualueensa.


Ja pyöräteillä käveleville sekä autoileville sama "kunnon sakko"?  :Wink: 

Vakavasti puhuen: jokaisessa kulkumuodossa (kävelijät, pyöräilijät & autoilijat) tapaa näitä "minä-minä" -tyyppejä, joille oma kulkeminen on pääasia - ellei peräti ainoa asia ja siinä rytäkässä unohtuu muiden liikkujien huomioiminen sekä liikennesäännöt.

----------


## petteri

> Ei Esplandin puiston ympäristöä ostospaikaksi pidä suunnitellakaan, vaan Helsinkiläisten ja turistien olohuoneeksi.


Johan Töölönlahdelle on juuri rakennettu yksi olohuone, joka on pääosin kävelyaluetta. Alueen liikenne on lähinnä bussiliikennettä, jota on mahdollista siirtää Kamppiin ja Elielinaukiolle rakentaa uutta. Mutta kun katsoo Esplanadin kaupunkiympäristöä, on vaikea nähdä miten autojen poistaminen elävöittäisi nimenomaan Espaa on kävelijöille tilaa jo vaikka kuinka paljon. Pohjois-Esplanadin osalta on huomattava, että kadun muuttaminen  kävelykaduksi heikentää liikkeiden myyntiä jos asiakkaita ei tule alueelle paljon lisää. Tuo ilmiö johtuu siitä, että kauppa käy parhaiten kun mahdolliset asiakkaat kulkevat ihan näyteikkunien editse, kävelykaduksi muuttaminen taas helposti siirtää kävelijöitä niin kauaksi näyteikkunoista, että myynti kärsii.  Nyt Pohjois-Espan autokaistat pitävät kävelevät asiakkaat lähellä kauppoja. Kun yhdistetään tähän kävelykeskustan mukana tuleva autoilevien asiakkaiden huonompi palvelu koko ydinkeskustan alueella, Pohjois-Espan kävelykatusuunnitelma näyttää hyvin heikolta alueen liike-elämän kehittymisen kannalta. 

Huonosti menestyvästä kävelykadusta löytyy Helsingissä jo esimerkkejä; Iso-Roobertinkadun liikkeiden huono menestys suhteessa Korkeavuorenkatuun ja Fredaan johtunee osin siitä, että kadulla on menestyvän kaupan kannalta liikaa tilaa ja kulkijat liikkuvat keskellä katua, niin kaukana näyteikkunoista, että liikkeiden houkuttevuus heikkenee rajusti. Sama tilanne on myös Salomonkadulla, tilaa on menestyvän kaupan kannalta liian paljon. Nyt sitten halutaan Pohjois-Espalla toistaa sama virhe.

----------


## samulih

> Huonosti menestyvästä kävelykadusta löytyy Helsingissä jo esimerkkejä; Iso-Roobertinkadun liikkeiden huono menestys suhteessa Korkeavuorenkatuun ja Fredaan johtunee osin siitä, että kadulla on menestyvän kaupan kannalta liikaa tilaa ja kulkijat liikkuvat keskellä katua, niin kaukana näyteikkunoista, että liikkeiden houkuttevuus heikkenee rajusti. Sama tilanne on myös Salomonkadulla, tilaa on menestyvän kaupan kannalta liian paljon. Nyt sitten halutaan Pohjois-Espalla toistaa sama virhe.


Hmm.... Niin monella tavalla voi samoja asioita nähdä, kyllähän hakisin syyt jostain ihan muualta kuin kävelykohdasta

----------


## Salomaa

Kaupunkisuunnittelu ei lähde siitä, että yhden ryhmän etu tulee hoidetuksi ylitse muiden. Mutta jokainen joutuu myöntämään että moni elämässään ei ole kertaakaan kauppias tai välttämättä aja yksityisautoa metriäkään, mutta jalankulkija meistä on jokainen.

Pohjois-Esplandi on arvorakennuksia täynnä. Tosin euroopan kaunein elokuvateatteri Kino-Palatsi purettiin 1965, koska silloin kaupunkia kehitettiin sen mukaan mitä  kauppiaat eli tuossa tapauksessa Stockman halusi. Ja aiemmin kerroin että Pajunen pilasi Jugend-salin. Myös Kämpistä rakennettiin kopio, koska rahan mielipide meni silloin vielä kivuttomammin kansalaistenja kaupunkisuunnittelun edun edelle. 

Kävelyalueita ei voi siitä lähtökohdasta suunnitella että jalankulkijat kulkisivat näyteikkunan vieressä, ehkä Hong Kongissa, mutta ei Helsingissä. Jos autoilijat häviävät Pohjois-Espalandilta, niin jalankulkijoita tulee monin verroin lisää. Jalankulkija poikkeaa liikkeseen helposti ostoksille, autoilija ei. 80-luvulta on Esplanadin puiston jalankulkualueen lisäämistä suunniteltu, mutta erilaisilla tekaistulla veruikkeilla hengitämme myrkyllisiä yksityisautojen pakokaasua Helsingin hienoimmalla alueella.

----------


## antti

Kyllä jalankulkijat nytkin mahtuvat espan trotuaareille. Tarvittaessa häädetään terassikahvilat, jotka jossain kohtaa varastavat puoletkin jalkakäytäväleveydestä,  Kluuvikadulle tai Keskuskadulle, mitkä näyttävät olevan tarpeeksi avaria tällaiseenkin. Jalkakäytäväpyöräily saatiin New Yorkissa loppumaan 500 taalan sakolla, miksei tätä voisi soveltaa tännekin. Ja mainostelineet jos rajoittavat jalankulkua niin pois nekin. Jos Espalta kielletään autoliikenne, niin seurauksena isoja ruuhkia muualle ja paljon saasteenlisäystä samalla. Mitähän Kämpin asiakas tuumii, jos portsari neuvoo kiikuttamaan matkalaukut Manskulta hotellille.

----------


## Salomaa

Oikeastaan kaupunkisuunnittelun ydinkysymys Esplanadien ja puiston osalta ei ole se että mahtuvatko jalankulkijat siellä liikkumaan. Autojen poistaminen ei lisää ruuhkia eikä saasteita, vaan vähentää niitä. Kun autoilla on vähemmän väyliä ja pysäköintitiloja, niin silloin niitä tulee myös vähemmän ydinkeskustaan.

Edellinen kirjoittakaan ei edes pohdi, että autoilijoista huomattava osa voi siirtyä pyöräilyyn, jalankulkuun, joukkoliikenteen käyttöön tai yhdistämään niitä. Yksityisautoilun rajoittaminen on pitkäjännitteistä toimintaa ja lopputuloksesta hyötyvät kaikki.

----------


## antti

Herra Salomaa sanoi tässä vähän aikaisemmin : "Mutta nykytilanteessa Espalla voi liikkua käytännössä ainoastaan moottoriajoneuvon kyydissä tai jalkakäytävällä mainostelineitä ja pyöräilijöitä väistelleen" ja nyt hän selittää : "Oikeastaan kaupunkisuunnittelun ydinkysymys Esplanadien ja puiston osalta ei ole se että mahtuvatko jalankulkijat siellä liikkumaan" eli mitä hän oikein loppujen lopuksi tarkoittaa ? Kyllä demokraattiseen yhteiskuntaan kuuluu kaikkien ihmisten ja kulkumuotojen arvostaminen. Ainakaan minä en edes haaveile lähteväni millään polkupyörällä keskustaan (tai muuallekaan) ja joukkoliikennekään ei sovi aina kaikille, esimerkkinä Kämpin asiakas, jos hän tulee pirssillä keskustaan sanoen osoitteeksi Kämp, niin kun taksikuski käskee kävelemään Stockmannin kulmalta, niin todennäköisesti hän sanoo, mitä muita hotelleja on Helsingissä. Tai jos on ongelmia liikuntakyvyn kanssa. Tai vaikka muuten vaan kiire tai jos tarvitsee autoa työtehtävien hoitamiseen. Onhan autoilun vähentäminen hoidettu jo nykyisin tekemällä pysäköinti sen verran kalliiksi, viimeksi Kluuvin parkkihallissa muistaakseni 6  / h, että normaali ihminen harkitsee autolla tuloa keskustaan. Ja herra Salomaan kaipaama olohuone on jo olemassa: iso puisto Esplanaadien välissä, mikä siinä on vikana.

----------


## Salomaa

Siltä pohjalta emme saa ensimmäistäkään kävelyaluetta tai kävelykatua, jos toteamme nykystilan hyväksi. Espalanadin puistoon mahtuu kyllä jalankulkijoita lisää, mutta arvokkaasta alueesta on liian suuri osa on nyt yksityisautojen käytössä.

On selvää että kun tehdään muutos niin aina joku valittaa ja jotkut voivat menettää jotakin jossain muodossa. Esplandin ympäristön muuttaminen kävelyalueeksi painaa kuitenkin  vaakakupissa siten että  saavutetut edut on ovat haittoja suuremmat.

Kämpin asiakas voi tulla Kluuvikadun kautta tai Mantan patsaalta. Tai huoltokuljetukset voidaan sallia määrättyinä kellonaikoina. Myöskään hälytysajoneuvokysymystä ei varsinaisesti ole haittaamassa. Niille turvataan aina kulkutie.

----------


## aki

Kaksi isoa rakennusfirmaa ovat kaikessa hiljaisuudessa tehneet uudet suunnitelmat keskustatunnelin varalle https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9794705. Tämähän sopii hyvin kuvioon kun nyt Helsingin uuden strategiankin mukaan tunnelin toteutuksesta tehdään selvitystyö. Strategiassa mainitaan myös pikaraitioteiden suunnittelu Vihdintielle ja Malmille. Yleiskaavan toteuttaminen alkaisi Vihdintien bulevardisoinnilla https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9795347.

----------


## j-lu

> Kaksi isoa rakennusfirmaa ovat kaikessa hiljaisuudessa tehneet uudet suunnitelmat keskustatunnelin varalle https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9794705.


Tuosta nyt jää sellainen kuva, että Vapaavuoren/Rautavan pyynnöstä pari rakennusliikettä on käyttänyt yhden perjantai-iltapäivän tuhertaakseen kartalle kalliin ja erittäin kalliin keskustatunnelivaihtoehdon. Se on varmasti hyvä strategia autopuolueelta. Hankkeen järkevyyden sijaan on parempi keskustella vaihtoehtoisista toteutustavoista. Onko teillä mielipidettä siitä, että ammunko itseäni käteen vai jalkaan?  

Varsinaisesti jutusta ei kyllä selviä muuta kuin se, että tunnelia pitäisi päästä Länsimetron jatkeen jälkeenkin poraamaan. Toivoisi, että vihreät/yms. joukkoliikennemyönteiset ylittäisivät tässä itsensä, eivätkä A) vastustaisi, vaan tarjoaisivat vaihtoehdoksi junatunnelia ja b) eivät perustelisi asiaansa jollain ympäristönäkökohdilla tai muulla hötöllä vaan puhtaasti kapasiteetilla, matkustajavirroilla ynnä muulla kylmällä numerofaktalla.

Poraajille kun on ihan sama, mitä siellä tunnelissa kulkee, mutta vaikutusvaltaa tuntuu olevan sen verran, että veronmaksajien rahaa näihin tunneleihin löytynee jatkossakin.

----------


## hmikko

> Tuosta nyt jää sellainen kuva, että Vapaavuoren/Rautavan pyynnöstä pari rakennusliikettä on käyttänyt yhden perjantai-iltapäivän tuhertaakseen kartalle kalliin ja erittäin kalliin keskustatunnelivaihtoehdon.


Lemminkäisen tunneli näyttää Vapaavuoren tilaukselta, kun siinä on yhteydet satamiin, mistä on ollut puhetta. SRV:n esityksen taustalla lienee osaltaan se, että firma on ollut kaavailemassa Urbaana-hanketta, eli Baanan päälle rakentamista. Se suunnitelma on epäyhteensopiva lähellä pintaa kulkevan Keskustatunnelin kanssa, joten esittävät tunnelin kaivamista syvemmälle.

----------


## Salomaa

Kunnallinen demokratia ei näköjään toimi niin että kaupunkilaisten valitsema valtuusto tekee päätöksen siitä, että tarvitaanko keskustatunneli vai ei. Jos vähemmistön jäävillä on takanaan vaikutusvaltaisia piirejä ja rahaa, niin asiaa aletaan tunkea uudelleen läpi halveksien samalla kaupunkilaisten valitsemia valtuutettuja. Ikäänkuin enemmistö olisi väärässä.

Tässä syydetään rahaa hankkeen tutkimiseen, minkä puolestapuhujatkin tietävät että päivä päivältä sen läpimenomahdollisuudet ovat heikommat maailman muuttuessa.

----------


## citybus

> Kunnallinen demokratia ei näköjään toimi niin että kaupunkilaisten valitsema valtuusto tekee päätöksen siitä, että tarvitaanko keskustatunneli vai ei. Jos vähemmistön jäävillä on takanaan vaikutusvaltaisia piirejä ja rahaa, niin asiaa aletaan tunkea uudelleen läpi halveksien samalla kaupunkilaisten valitsemia valtuutettuja. Ikäänkuin enemmistö olisi väärässä.
> 
> Tässä syydetään rahaa hankkeen tutkimiseen, minkä puolestapuhujatkin tietävät että päivä päivältä sen läpimenomahdollisuudet ovat heikommat maailman muuttuessa.


Ajat muuttuvat. Keskustatunnelipäätös tehtiin aikanaan erilaisissa olosuhteissa kuin nyt. Silloin keskustan läpiajamista ei vielä ollut tukittu nykymalliin.

Sanot siis, että kun Espoossa tehtiin länsimetropäätös, se tungettiin uudelleen aiemmin vähemmistöön jääneiden takana olevien vaikutusvaltaisten piirien ja rahan toimesta halveksien Espoon valitsemia valtuutettuja läpi ja enemmistö oli väärässä? Eihän valtuusto ole vielä päättänyt mitään Helsingissä. Mutta toivottavasti jo lähivuosina hyväksyy (ja totta kai hyväksyy, kun keskustan kävelyalueita halutaan laajentaa) tunnelin.

----------


## Melamies

> Kunnallinen demokratia ei näköjään toimi niin että kaupunkilaisten valitsema valtuusto tekee päätöksen siitä, että tarvitaanko keskustatunneli vai ei. Jos vähemmistön jäävillä on takanaan vaikutusvaltaisia piirejä ja rahaa, niin asiaa aletaan tunkea uudelleen läpi halveksien samalla kaupunkilaisten valitsemia valtuutettuja. Ikäänkuin enemmistö olisi väärässä.
> 
> Tässä syydetään rahaa hankkeen tutkimiseen, minkä puolestapuhujatkin tietävät että päivä päivältä sen läpimenomahdollisuudet ovat heikommat maailman muuttuessa.


No eipä ollut keskustatunneli vaaliteemana edes Keskustapuolueella mutta tuolloisen valtuuston SDP-ryhmä kaatoi sen saadakseen poliittisia irtopisteitä seuraaviin vaaleihin.

----------


## Bellatrix

Perjantaina 25.8. Kluuvin parkkihallin Kaisaniemen ulosajo oli suljettuna remontin takia ja ulosajo tapahtui ajamalla keskustan huoltotunnelia pitkin Ruoholahteen. Voin huoletta todeta että KOSKAAN en ole päässyt Kaisaniemestä Ruoholahteen Länsiväylän alkuun yhtä nopeasti ja sujuvasti. En autolla, en joukkoliikenteellä (ottaen huomioon kävelymatkat metroasemilta / -lle ja metron odotusajat) enkä kävellen. Ja tämä huoltotunneli on vain raakile verrattuna keskustatunneliin.

Olen itsekin toimivan (ja tämä on avainsana) joukkoliikenteen kannalla mutta en edelleenkään ymmärrä niitä henkilöitä jotka keskustatunnelia vastustavat -mutta kaipa siinä on vaan taustalla puhdas ideologinen autovihamielisyys joka on taitavasti puettu joukkoliikenteen ja kävelykeskustan suosimisen viittaan jotta omaa yksityisautoiluvastaisuutta voitaisiin edistää joten eipä minun heitä ymmärtää tarvitsekaan.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Olen itsekin toimivan (ja tämä on avainsana) joukkoliikenteen kannalla mutta en edelleenkään ymmärrä niitä henkilöitä jotka keskustatunnelia vastustavat -mutta kaipa siinä on vaan taustalla puhdas ideologinen autovihamielisyys joka on taitavasti puettu joukkoliikenteen ja kävelykeskustan suosimisen viittaan jotta omaa yksityisautoiluvastaisuutta voitaisiin edistää joten eipä minun heitä ymmärtää tarvitsekaan.


Onko se ideologiaa vai eri lähtöoletukset? Ainakin omaa mieltä lämmitti kovasti tuo uutisessa mainittu käyttömaksu. Jos hankkeen kustannukset katetaan edes pääosin semmoisella, niin en pidä sitä niin pahana.

Kuitenkin keinot, joilla autoilun suosiota lisätään, johtavat (ref "induced traffic") autoilun lisääntymiseen myös muualla liikenneverkossa. Tämä aiheuttaa kustannuksia ja vie tilaa. Jos saman liikennetarpeen voisi täyttää joukkoliikenteellä, kävelyllä ja pyöräilyllä, niin ainakin itse pidän sitä järkevämpänä vaihtoehtona.

Kaikilla liikenne- ja maankäyttöpäätöksillä on kuitenkin vaikutuksia laajalti yhteiskunnan eri osa-alueisiin, joten siksi on hyvinkin perusteltua olla asioista eri mieltä. Kysymyksen leimaamisen yksioikoisen ideologiseksi ei kauheasti edistä keskustelua tai toisten ymmärtämistä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Jos saman liikennetarpeen voisi täyttää joukkoliikenteellä, kävelyllä ja pyöräilyllä, niin ainakin itse pidän sitä järkevämpänä vaihtoehtona.


Toki näin on, mutta se edellyttää että myös muu kuin paikasta x Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuva joukkoliikenne toimii. Ja tällä hetkellä se EI toimi pääkaupunkiseudulla (okei, ehkä poikkeuksena runkolinjat 550 ja 560 sekä niiden reittien välittömässä läheisyydessä olevat alueet). Mutta niin kauan kuin poikittainen joukkoliikenne pääkaupunkiseudulla on niin surkeaa kuin se nykyisin on tuo ajatus on kaunis mutta siitäkin huolimatta täyttä utopiaa.

Esimerkki: Joka aamuinen työmatkani Itä-Helsingistä Vihdintien varteen kestää henkilöautolla 15-25 min riippuen Kehä I:n ruuhkista. Joukkoliikennettä käyttämällä tähän samaan matkaan kuluisi reilu tunti (lähde: reittiopas) enemmän kolmea bussia käyttämällä. Edellyttäen ettei yksikään näistä ole myöhässä / etuajassa tai vuoro peruutettu jolloin homma kusee täysin. Ja nyt on aivan turha tulla kehottamaan että muuta lähemmäs työpaikkaa, se ei ole realistinen vaihtoehto eikä poista toimimattoman poikittaisliikenteen ongelmaa mihinkään.

----------


## hylje

> Olen itsekin toimivan (ja tämä on avainsana) joukkoliikenteen kannalla mutta en edelleenkään ymmärrä niitä henkilöitä jotka keskustatunnelia vastustavat -mutta kaipa siinä on vaan taustalla puhdas ideologinen autovihamielisyys joka on taitavasti puettu joukkoliikenteen ja kävelykeskustan suosimisen viittaan jotta omaa yksityisautoiluvastaisuutta voitaisiin edistää joten eipä minun heitä ymmärtää tarvitsekaan.


Haluaisitko ostaa minulle flyygelin? Vai onko sinulla jonkinlainen puhdas ideologinen flyygelivihamielisyys päällä? Eihän flyygelit hirveän kalliita ole, kyllähän sellasen voi kanssaihmiselle ostaa ihan vaan tasapuolisuuden nimissä. En ymmärrä niitä henkilöitä jotka flyygeleitä vastustavat.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Haluaisitko ostaa minulle flyygelin? Vai onko sinulla jonkinlainen puhdas ideologinen flyygelivihamielisyys päällä? Eihän flyygelit hirveän kalliita ole, kyllähän sellasen voi kanssaihmiselle ostaa ihan vaan tasapuolisuuden nimissä. En ymmärrä niitä henkilöitä jotka flyygeleitä vastustavat.


Jaha, osu ja uppos  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

> Ajat muuttuvat. Keskustatunnelipäätös tehtiin aikanaan erilaisissa olosuhteissa kuin nyt. Silloin keskustan läpiajamista ei vielä ollut tukittu nykymalliin.
> 
> Sanot siis, että kun Espoossa tehtiin länsimetropäätös, se tungettiin uudelleen aiemmin vähemmistöön jääneiden takana olevien vaikutusvaltaisten piirien ja rahan toimesta halveksien Espoon valitsemia valtuutettuja läpi ja enemmistö oli väärässä? Eihän valtuusto ole vielä päättänyt mitään Helsingissä. Mutta toivottavasti jo lähivuosina hyväksyy (ja totta kai hyväksyy, kun keskustan kävelyalueita halutaan laajentaa) tunnelin.


Mikähän siinä keskustan läpiajamisessa jäi tutkimatta. Kirjoitamme tässä joukkoliikennefoorumilla. Eli tarkastelemme joukkoliikennettä ja puolustamme sitä. Joukkoliikenteen lisääntyminen on kehityssuunta , ei poliittinen itseisarvo. Myönteisyys länsimetrolle Espoossa kasvoi, mutta kielteisyys keskustatunnelille on koko ajan lisääntymässä. Ei valtuusto tule Helsingissä hyväksymään keskustta tunnelia, koska sen tarpeelle ei ole kyllin painavia perusteita. Hankkeen nimeä voidaan muuttaa, mutta Kokoomuksen voimat eivät yksin riitä sen läpiviemiseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:09 ----------




> No eipä ollut keskustatunneli vaaliteemana edes Keskustapuolueella mutta tuolloisen valtuuston SDP-ryhmä kaatoi sen saadakseen poliittisia irtopisteitä seuraaviin vaaleihin.


Eli kun ollaan eri mieltä niin leimataan omasta kannasta poikkeva kanta irtopisteiden keruuksi. SDP totesi järkevästi että keskustatunneli on hanke, jonka ohi aika on ajanut.

----------


## Melamies

> Mikähän siinä keskustan läpiajamisessa jäi tutkimatta. Kirjoitamme tässä joukkoliikennefoorumilla. Eli tarkastelemme joukkoliikennettä ja puolustamme sitä. Joukkoliikenteen lisääntyminen on kehityssuunta , ei poliittinen itseisarvo. Myönteisyys länsimetrolle Espoossa kasvoi, mutta kielteisyys keskustatunnelille on koko ajan lisääntymässä. Ei valtuusto tule Helsingissä hyväksymään keskustta tunnelia, koska sen tarpeelle ei ole kyllin painavia perusteita. Hankkeen nimeä voidaan muuttaa, mutta Kokoomuksen voimat eivät yksin riitä sen läpiviemiseen.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:09 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Eli kun ollaan eri mieltä niin leimataan omasta kannasta poikkeva kanta irtopisteiden keruuksi. SDP totesi järkevästi että keskustatunneli on hanke, jonka ohi aika on ajanut.


SDP oli jo sopinut keskustatunnelista. On keskustatunnelista mitä mieltä tahansa, SDP teki tässä asiassa populistisen takinkäännön.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä se keskustatunneli sieltä tulee. Kun Kivenlahden rööri alkaa olla louhittuna, niin täytyyhän tunneliveljille tekemistä olla. Keskustatunneli on sitten se seuraava kohde. Ei siihen tarvita kuin pieni lehmänkauppa, jolla kokoomus ostaa joko vihreiden tai demareiden äänet. Tosin demarit sulivat niin pieneksi tekijäksi, että siihen tarvitaan vähintään rkp ja ps tueksi, mikä ei varmaan ole vaikeaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> SDP oli jo sopinut keskustatunnelista. On keskustatunnelista mitä mieltä tahansa, SDP teki tässä asiassa populistisen takinkäännön.


Onko se sitten populismia, että kaupunkia kehitetään siihen suuntaan että sieltä työsuhdemersun tai Audin puikoista joku johtaja tai insinööri siirtyy kotimaisen joukkoliikenteen huipputuoteen Articin kyytiin. Huomattava osa nuoremmista sukupolvista ei edes harkitse oman auton hankkimista. Tästä ja monista muista seikoista johtuen SDP:n sisälläkään osattu ehkä oikein ennakoida näitä ajattelutavan muutoksia. Pitääkö kysyä vielä joltain aktiividemarilta, ovatko he tosiaan  luvanneet tukensa rakentamispäätökselle. JOs on niin, missäköhän se on kaikkien luettavissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:32 ----------




> Kyllä se keskustatunneli sieltä tulee. Kun Kivenlahden rööri alkaa olla louhittuna, niin täytyyhän tunneliveljille tekemistä olla. Keskustatunneli on sitten se seuraava kohde. Ei siihen tarvita kuin pieni lehmänkauppa, jolla kokoomus ostaa joko vihreiden tai demareiden äänet. Tosin demarit sulivat niin pieneksi tekijäksi, että siihen tarvitaan vähintään rkp ja ps tueksi, mikä ei varmaan ole vaikeaa.


Anterokin sanoi jossain välissä että tunneliveljille järjestetään aina töitä. Siltähän tuo tosiaan näyttää, kun yksi rööri on tehty niin porat yleensä siirretään samantien seuraavan röörin aloituspaikkaan. Tuo lehmänkauppa on ollut jo pitkään Vihreiden ostaminen kävelykeskustalupauksilla, mutta on Vihreissä ja muissakin puolueissa on sen verran älyllistä ajattelua, että keskustatunnelia ja kävelykeskustaa ei tarvitse kytkeä toisiinsa.

Olin Laiturilla keväällä yleisötilaisuudessa, jossa puhuttiin "maanalaisesta yleiskaavasta". Suomeksi tämä tarkoittaa keskustatunnelihankkeen eteenpäin viemistä naamioituna. Siihen oli vedetty yhteyskäytäviä sinne ja tänne siten että se muistutti puunoksaa, mutta itse oksa oli se keskustatunneli.  Joskus koiralle pitää antaa lääkepilleri. Se ei pelkkää pilleriä ota, koska se on pahanmakainen, mutta kun panee sen murskattuna lihapullan sisään, niin sitten nielee kaikki. Olemmeko me Helsinkiläiset näin tyhmiä ?

----------


## citybus

> Mikähän siinä keskustan läpiajamisessa jäi tutkimatta. Kirjoitamme tässä joukkoliikennefoorumilla. Eli tarkastelemme joukkoliikennettä ja puolustamme sitä. Joukkoliikenteen lisääntyminen on kehityssuunta , ei poliittinen itseisarvo. Myönteisyys länsimetrolle Espoossa kasvoi, mutta kielteisyys keskustatunnelille on koko ajan lisääntymässä. Ei valtuusto tule Helsingissä hyväksymään keskustta tunnelia, koska sen tarpeelle ei ole kyllin painavia perusteita. Hankkeen nimeä voidaan muuttaa, mutta Kokoomuksen voimat eivät yksin riitä sen läpiviemiseen.


Keskustatunneli ei ole mitään joukkoliikenteeltä pois. Oma asenteesi on ahdistava tuulahdus fillarikommunismista, jossa joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen täytyy samalla merkitä autoilun rajoittamista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:42 ----------




> Onko se sitten populismia, että kaupunkia kehitetään siihen suuntaan että sieltä työsuhdemersun tai Audin puikoista joku johtaja tai insinööri siirtyy kotimaisen joukkoliikenteen huipputuoteen Articin kyytiin. Huomattava osa nuoremmista sukupolvista ei edes harkitse oman auton hankkimista. Tästä ja monista muista seikoista johtuen SDP:n sisälläkään osattu ehkä oikein ennakoida näitä ajattelutavan muutoksia. Pitääkö kysyä vielä joltain aktiividemarilta, ovatko he tosiaan  luvanneet tukensa rakentamispäätökselle. JOs on niin, missäköhän se on kaikkien luettavissa.


Katkeruutesi ja kateutesi hyvin toimeentulevia kohtaan on ilmiselvää. Eli juuri niitä kohtaan, jotka tosiasiassa maksavat suurimman osan kaiken maailman tulonsiirtojen varassa elelevien joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien elämisestä.

Laitathan linkin tutkimukseen, jossa huomattava osa nuoremmista sukupolvista ei edes harkitsisi oman auton hankkimista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Keskustatunneli ei ole mitään joukkoliikenteeltä pois.


Keskustatunnelin ongelma on se, että se on hirmuisen kallis. Siksi se raha on muualta pois, vaikka suoranaista yhteyttä joukkoliikenteen tai vanhustenhoidon kanssa ei olekaan. Minusta tässä on erityisongelmana se, että tunnelin maksaja ja hyötyjä eivät ole sama. Sehän pitäisi espoolaisten maksaa, kun siitä on heille hyötyä sujuvamman keskustan läpiajon muodossa.

Käyttömaksuilla rahoitettava keskustatunneli ei ole realistinen. Epäilen, että vaikka se maksu olisi vain yhden euron, niin suomalainen on niin saita, että se jonottaa mieluummin maan päällä ja toivoo, että "muut" maksaisivat tunnelista, jotta maanpäällinen yhteys siten sujuvoituisi.




> Laitathan linkin tutkimukseen, jossa huomattava osa nuoremmista sukupolvista ei edes harkitsisi oman auton hankkimista.


"Huomattava" on tietysti makuasia, mutta media on kirjoittanut useaankin otteeseen siitä, miten ajokortteja hankitaan vähemmän ja auto koetaan vähemmän houkuttelevaksi. Jos kaipaat tutkimuksia, kannattaa varmaan googlata. Ja mediaa kannattaa aina seurata, vaikka sen laatutaso onkin someaikana romahtanut.

----------


## hylje

> Keskustatunneli ei ole mitään joukkoliikenteeltä pois. Oma asenteesi on ahdistava tuulahdus fillarikommunismista, jossa joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen täytyy samalla merkitä autoilun rajoittamista.


Niin kauan kun raha ja tila ovat rajallisia resursseja, pitää tehdä valintoja. Valinnan tekeminen yhteen suuntaan on pois toisista suunnista. Kaupungin budjetissa ja kaduilla pitää tehdä kokonaisuuden kannalta parhaita ratkaisuja, ei niitä joissa on maksimimäärä autoja.

----------


## Salomaa

Tässä yksi linkki:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9536594

ja tässä toinen: http://www.hs.fi/autot/art-2000002655787.html

näillä päästään alkuun.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:17 ----------




> ....
> 
> 
> Katkeruutesi ja kateutesi hyvin toimeentulevia kohtaan on ilmiselvää. Eli juuri niitä kohtaan, jotka tosiasiassa maksavat suurimman osan kaiken maailman tulonsiirtojen varassa elelevien joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien elämisestä.
> 
> .


Ovatko joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät tulonsiirtojen varassa eläviä.?

 Se että olisin katkera tai kateellinen on tulkintaa kirjoittamastani tekstistä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

No ainakin toimittajat jo innokkaasti teroittavat kyniään, kun keskustatunnelista on kovaa vauhtia tulossa Helsingin kunnallispoliittisen teatterin syksyn näytäntökauden herkullisin ja provokatiivisin draama:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9801354

----------


## Salomaa

Poliitikkojen pitää nyt ottaa nopeasti selvä kanta tunneliin. Koska asia on kerran käsitelty, niin savikiekkona ampuminen alas säästäisi voimavaroja tarpeellisempien asioiden edistämiseen. Kun tuo jatkuva saman asian tutkiminen ja vatkaaminen maksaa. Ja kukahan senkin lystin viime kädessä maksaa.

----------


## citybus

> Poliitikkojen pitää nyt ottaa nopeasti selvä kanta tunneliin. Koska asia on kerran käsitelty, niin savikiekkona ampuminen alas säästäisi voimavaroja tarpeellisempien asioiden edistämiseen. Kun tuo jatkuva saman asian tutkiminen ja vatkaaminen maksaa. Ja kukahan senkin lystin viime kädessä maksaa.


Kuten meni Kruunusiltojen projektiin, joka lopulta on rampa ankka tukkoisine Hakaniemiyhteyksineen. Täysin naurettavaa laittaa miljoonatolkulla rahaa siltaan, jota kaikki eivät voi käyttää.

Se on sitä demokratiaa, että tendenssit vaihtelevat. Joskus viherhörhöilyideologioissa ja poliittisten irtopisteiden keräilytalkoissa perusteetta kuopattu tunnelihanke alkaa osoittautua Helsingin keskustaa kurjistettaessa niin tarpeelliseksi, että järki alkaa viimeinkin voittaa ja Salomaan kaltaiset mulle-mut ei sulle -tyypit hävitä.

----------


## samulih

Onhan se vähän sama kuin Lapin altaiden kanssa, kerran kun on kuopattu niin Maalaisliitto osaa kyllä aina haudan kaivaa vallassa ollessaan auki.

Mutta se taitaa olla se demokratian valuvika.

Hauska aina miettiä kommentteja lukiessa kuinka erillailla asiat nähdään, toiselle sumppu toiselle se paras vaihtoehto

----------


## Salomaa

> Kuten meni Kruunusiltojen projektiin, joka lopulta on rampa ankka tukkoisine Hakaniemiyhteyksineen. Täysin naurettavaa laittaa miljoonatolkulla rahaa siltaan, jota kaikki eivät voi käyttää.
> 
> Se on sitä demokratiaa, että tendenssit vaihtelevat. Joskus viherhörhöilyideologioissa ja poliittisten irtopisteiden keräilytalkoissa perusteetta kuopattu tunnelihanke alkaa osoittautua Helsingin keskustaa kurjistettaessa niin tarpeelliseksi, että järki alkaa viimeinkin voittaa ja Salomaan kaltaiset mulle-mut ei sulle -tyypit hävitä.


Kuka ei voi käyttää Kruunusiltaa. Siis nekö jotka eivät suostu menemään joukkoliikennevälineeseen ?

Tendenssit vaihtelee, mutta on muita pysyviä kehityssuuntia. Kun autoja on vähennetty kaupunkien keskustoista, niin ei niitä yleensä sen jälkeen ole takaisin vaadittu. Tämä tarkoittaa sitä että nekin jotka ensin puolustavat yksityisautoilua fanaattisesti henkeen ja vereen , myöntävät lopulta että jokapaikassa ei tarvitse yksityisautoilla ajaa. Kelloa ei voi kääntää taaksepäin. Ei keskustatunnelia Helsinkiin rakenneta. 55 miljoonaa ei löytynyt puiston rakentamiseksi Töölönlahdelle, sitten tullaan selittämään että 2- 3 miljardia maksava tunneli yksityisautoille pitäisi rakentaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Poliitikkojen pitää nyt ottaa nopeasti selvä kanta tunneliin. Koska asia on kerran käsitelty, niin savikiekkona ampuminen alas säästäisi voimavaroja tarpeellisempien asioiden edistämiseen. Kun tuo jatkuva saman asian tutkiminen ja vatkaaminen maksaa. Ja kukahan senkin lystin viime kädessä maksaa.


Sillä tavallahan meidän maassa demokratia toimii, että jos hylsy tulee, mutta On Sovittu, niin äänestytetään niin monta kertaa, että saadaan "oikea" tulos. Ydinvoimala, länsimetro, miksei sitten keskustatunnelikin.

Minulla ei ole keskustatunnelia vastaan sinänsä mitään. Esimerkiksi hankkeena se on huomattavasti fiksumpi kuin länsimetro, sillä se ei sentään heikennä mitään jo olemassa olevaa. Mutta keskustatunnelin maksaja on väärä, jos se yritetään maksattaa helsinkiläisten veronmaksajien taskusta. Verorahoilla sitä ei pidä tehdä, ei ainakaan helsinkiläisten verorahoilla. Mikä toisaalta käytännössä tarkoittaa, että se pitäisi jättää tekemättä. Valtuustossa jos olisin, en äänestäisi rakentamisen puolesta.




> Kuten meni Kruunusiltojen projektiin, joka lopulta on rampa ankka tukkoisine Hakaniemiyhteyksineen. Täysin naurettavaa laittaa miljoonatolkulla rahaa siltaan, jota kaikki eivät voi käyttää.


Samaa mieltä Hakaniemestä. Mutta jos "kaikilla" tarkoitat henkilöautoja, niin minne ajattelit panna ne autot, jotka silta syöttäisi niemelle? Sehän se ydinongelma tässä on. Sillastahan voi tehdä vaikka kuusikaistaisen, mutta keskustan katuverkkoon ei mahdu autoja enempää kuin mitä siellä jo on.

Salomaa tuossa aiemmin kirjoitti, että ollaan Joukkoliikennefoorumilla ja ikään kuin antoi ymmärtää, että täällä pitää olla joukkoliikenteen puolella. Olen Salomaan kanssa eri mieltä  on keskustelua piristävää ja yleisesti virkistävää ja avartavaa, että täällä on myös muiden kantojen edustajia, kuten Citybus ja Petteri. Ei kenekään kannata jäädä jumiin omaan kuplaansa, ja sitten ihmetellä, kun maailma ei toimikaan niin kuin siinä omassa kuplassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kuten meni Kruunusiltojen projektiin, joka lopulta on rampa ankka tukkoisine Hakaniemiyhteyksineen. Täysin naurettavaa laittaa miljoonatolkulla rahaa siltaan, jota kaikki eivät voi käyttää.


Jaa, ketkähän sitä ei voi käyttää?  :Confused: 

Täällä kirjoitellaan paljon ideologisista syistä jne., mutta lieköhän nyt niin, että vähemmän ideologiaa se vaatii, että ei halua käyttää julkista miljardia autoliikenteen sujuvoittamiseen kuin se, että ei voi kävellä, pyöräillä tai kulkea ratikalla.

Kruunusilta maksaa 120 miljoonaa. Ne muut sillat rakennettaisiin kuitenkin, joten vain iso silta merkitsee tässä keskustelussa. Raitiotien kustannuksia ei tarvinne Joukkoliikennefoorumilla sen kummemmin edes perustella. Hakamäentien "parannus" maksoi 100 miljoonaa.

Nyt vähän järkeä noihin perusteluihin!

----------


## Salomaa

Otetaan yksi aiemminkin esillä ollut pointti lisää. Nyt tällä hetkellä yksityisautoja tulee runsaasti eri suunnista maanpäälliseen katuverkkoon. Jos joku tietää tarkemmin, on ihan mielenkiintoista tietää, kuinka paljon autoja tulee kantakaupunkiin aamuruuhkan aikaan ja vastaavasti iltäpäiväruuhkan aikaan pois. 

Tunnelin rakentamisen jälkeen autoja tulee maanpäällisen katuverkon lisäksi maan alle. Tunnelin rakentaminen on signaali päättäjiltä siitä, että yksityisauto sopiva liikkumismuoto myös kaupungin keskustassa.

Erittäin ristiriitaista sen kanssa että kaupunkia kasvatetaan ja tiivistetään.

Jos SDP, Vas ja Vihreät esiintyvät yhtenäisesti rakentamista vastaan ja ei ole yllätys että Piraattien ja Feministen edustaja lähtee rintamaan mukaan, niin se oli sitten siinä eli 45 ääntä rakentamista vastaan minimissään.

Minä voin kysyä myös toisinpäin tunnelin puolustajilta - ketkä ne sitten lähtee mukaan komppaamaan Kokoomusta ?

tässä apuväline arviointiin: https://www.hel.fi/helsinki/fi/kaupu...ltuustoryhmat/

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tunnelin rakentaminen on signaali päättäjiltä siitä, että yksityisauto sopiva liikkumismuoto myös kaupungin keskustassa.


Ja jos se vaikkapa tuplaa Keskustan läpäisevän autoliikenteen kapasiteetin (muistaakseni vaikutus oli jopa vielä suurempi), niin sehän tarkoittaa, että ne autot tulevat ilmestymään katukuvaan niin kaupungin itä- kuin länsipuolellakin.

Kun Helsinki alkaa kehittymään Yleiskaavan mukaisesti, ei sille autoliikenteelle tule olemaan tilaa Herttoniemessä tai Itäkeskuksessa, jos niihinkin keskuksiin sitten ei rakenneta keskustatunneleita. Itäväylähän tullaan ehdotuksessa bulevardisoimaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä voin kysyä myös toisinpäin tunnelin puolustajilta - ketkä ne sitten lähtee mukaan komppaamaan Kokoomusta ?


En ole tunnelin puolustaja, mutta eiköhän tuohon ole silti helppo vastata. Ps on autopuolue. Rkp komppaa kokoomusta joka tapauksessa kaikessa. Demarit lie helppo saada hankkeen taakse lupaamalla pienpuolueeksi kutistuneelle jotain kivaa ja hyvää. Siinä on jo selkeä ylivoima.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ryhmäkuriakin se vähän vaatii, mutta tuo 339-DF:n maalaama uhkakuva on ihan realistinen ja nähty aiemmin mm. länsimetrotapauksessa.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Salomaa

> En ole tunnelin puolustaja, mutta eiköhän tuohon ole silti helppo vastata. Ps on autopuolue. Rkp komppaa kokoomusta joka tapauksessa kaikessa. Demarit lie helppo saada hankkeen taakse lupaamalla pienpuolueeksi kutistuneelle jotain kivaa ja hyvää. Siinä on jo selkeä ylivoima.


Kok+PS+Rkp on 36 paikkaa. Eli lisätukea on saatava ja rutkasti. Demarit saatiin Töölölahden kaavan taakse lupaamalla hieno puisto ja makasiinin kunnostus. Talot tehtiin ja sitten sopimus unohdettiin eli heitä jymäytettiin. Osittain kostonakin heillä on tietynlainen oikeus muuttaa keskustatunnelikantaansa.

Kun tiedämme demarien sisäisistä ongelmista, niin miksi se lähtisi sinetöimään pysyvän kannatuksen laskun Helsingissä. Huolimatta siitä, että demareissa on kyllä tällä hetkellä niitä 50-70 vuotiaita yksityisautoilumyönteisiä miehiä.  Jos demarit nyt ilmoittaa etteivät he lähde hankkeen taakse, niin eihän tuohon 36 äänen tunneliveljien kannatukseen saada riittävästi tukea mistään !?

----------


## j-lu

Siinä saa kyllä melkoinen myyntimies olla, että saa miljardiputken, joka nopeuttaa 28 sekuntia vuorokaudessa automatkamäärää, joka vastaa metron tuntikapasiteettia, kuulostamaan järkevältä rahankäytöltä noin niin kuin liikenteen kannalta.

Tietysti perustelut tulevat todennäköisesti olemaan, että saadaan kävelykeskustaa ja viihtyisämpää kaupunkiympäristöä, mutta ne eivät oikeasti maksa kuin muutaman liikennemerkin. Autoilun merkitys Helsinginniemen liikenteessä on niin pieni, ettei parin kadun sulkemisen vuoksi mitään tunnelia tarvitse porata. Kysynnän joustamattomuus liikenteessä on jtn 50-luvun oppeja, jotka on sittemmin moneen kertaan osoitettu vääräksi. 

Kyllähän tässä itse kutakin kiinnostais kuulla niitä järkiperusteita tuon keskustatunnelin puolesta. Ns. kortit pöytään. Miksi keskustatunneli on parempi hanke kuin Töölön metro, Lentorata tai Pisara? Miksi rakentaa tunneli neljäsosalle siitä ihmismäärästä, jonka junalla kuljettaisi?

----------


## hmikko

> 55 miljoonaa ei löytynyt puiston rakentamiseksi Töölönlahdelle, sitten tullaan selittämään että 2- 3 miljardia maksava tunneli yksityisautoille pitäisi rakentaa.


Tuo nyt ei olisi kylläkään mikään kumma. Puistot ovat olleet Helsingissä ja Suomessa muutenkin aika helppo säästökohde. Tämä keskustelu mun nähdäkseni meni kuitenkin vähän asioiden edelle. Sikäli kun ymmärrän, valtuuston tarttis ensin valtuuttaa edes sen verran suunnittelurahaa, että tiedettäis, monestako miljardista tällä hetkellä puhutaan minkäkin vaihtoehdon osalta, kun olemassa olevat arviot ovat selvästi vanhentuneet. En ole nähnyt tämmöistäkään esitystä suunnittelun tekemisestä. Vapaavuori voi semmoisen kylläkin varmaan ajaa läpi nopeastikin.

----------


## Melamies

> Ja jos se vaikkapa tuplaa Keskustan läpäisevän autoliikenteen kapasiteetin (muistaakseni vaikutus oli jopa vielä suurempi), niin sehän tarkoittaa, että ne autot tulevat ilmestymään katukuvaan niin kaupungin itä- kuin länsipuolellakin.
> 
> Kun Helsinki alkaa kehittymään Yleiskaavan mukaisesti, ei sille autoliikenteelle tule olemaan tilaa Herttoniemessä tai Itäkeskuksessa, jos niihinkin keskuksiin sitten ei rakenneta keskustatunneleita. Itäväylähän tullaan ehdotuksessa bulevardisoimaan.


Eihän bulevardisoinnin pitänyt vähentää edes autoliikenteen kapasitteettia eikä edes juurikaan hidastaa sitä...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:08 ----------




> Tunnelin rakentamisen jälkeen autoja tulee maanpäällisen katuverkon lisäksi maan alle. Tunnelin rakentaminen on signaali päättäjiltä siitä, että yksityisauto sopiva liikkumismuoto myös kaupungin keskustassa.


Suuret pysäköintiluolat ovat aika selkeä signaali siitä, että on ok ajella henkilöautoilla keskustaan. Keskustatunnelin myötä niihin voisi sitten ajella käymättä keskustan pintakatuverkossa.

----------


## hylje

Vaikka iso keskustatunneli tuskin on muutamaan vuosikymmeneen mitenkään relevantti liikennejärjestelmä, nykyisen huoltotunnelin ja parkkihallien sisäänajon laajentaminen lyhyillä maanalaisilla katuyhteyksillä voi olla hyödyllinen jo nyt. Tälläistä projektia voi pikkuhiljaa rakentaa yksi linkki tai parkkihalli kerrallaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tuo nyt ei olisi kylläkään mikään kumma. Puistot ovat olleet Helsingissä ja Suomessa muutenkin aika helppo säästökohde. Tämä keskustelu mun nähdäkseni meni kuitenkin vähän asioiden edelle. Sikäli kun ymmärrän, valtuuston tarttis ensin valtuuttaa edes sen verran suunnittelurahaa, että tiedettäis, monestako miljardista tällä hetkellä puhutaan minkäkin vaihtoehdon osalta, kun olemassa olevat arviot ovat selvästi vanhentuneet. En ole nähnyt tämmöistäkään esitystä suunnittelun tekemisestä. Vapaavuori voi semmoisen kylläkin varmaan ajaa läpi nopeastikin.


Keskustatunneliasiaa on selvitetty runsaasti ja se n takana tällä hetkellä ei ole varmuudella ketään muuta kuin Kokoomus.  Kysyiköhän Vapaavuori valtuuston suurimpien ryhmien kantaa ennen kuin lähti liikkeelle. Rahan paneminen selvitykseen on järjetöntä, jos on erittäin todennäköistä että hanke ei mene läpi. Jos yleensä poliitikassa hallinossa jotain yhdessä päätetään ja lopputulokseen tullaan niin eikö sen silloin pitäisi riittää kaikille osapuolille vähäksi aikaa. Tässä tapauksessa olisi voinut olla vaikkapa 10 vuotta. 

Guggenheim oli täysin eri asia, mutta asian käsittelytavassa on jotain yhteistä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eihän bulevardisoinnin pitänyt vähentää edes autoliikenteen kapasitteettia eikä edes juurikaan hidastaa sitä...


En niin väittänytkään, vaan totesin, että keskustatunnelin tuoma lisäkapasiteetti Keskustan läpäisevään liikenteeseen kasvattaa liikenteen määrää idässä ja lännessä. Bulevardisointi ei sitä kapasiteettia syö, mutta ei se sitä lisääkään, joten tie menee pahasti tukkoon, joka taas ei tuo kovin viihtyisää kaupunkia.

----------


## petteri

> En niin väittänytkään, vaan totesin, että keskustatunnelin tuoma lisäkapasiteetti Keskustan läpäisevään liikenteeseen kasvattaa liikenteen määrää idässä ja lännessä. Bulevardisointi ei sitä kapasiteettia syö, mutta ei se sitä lisääkään, joten tie menee pahasti tukkoon, joka taas ei tuo kovin viihtyisää kaupunkia.


Bulevardisointi, jos sillä tarkoitetaan moottoriteiden purkamista ja eritasoristeyksien muuttamista tasoristeyksiksi tiputtaa väylien läpäisykykyä 30-50 %, riippuen risteävän liikenteen määrästä. Väite, ettei bulevardisointi heikennä väylien autoliikenteen kapateettia on siis täyttä puppua. Kun Helsingin seutu kasvaa väestöltään reilun prosentin vuodessa liikenneväyliä, myös autoliikenteen väyliä on syytä parantaa, ei huonontaa ja romauttaa väylien läpäisykykyä.

Keskustatunneli ja sitä kautta keskustan ohi ja ali muodostuva uusi kehätie on hyvä projekti, joka parantaa seudun liikennettä ja siirtää nykyisin katuverkossa kulkevaa liikennettä maan alle. Toki samalla moottoriteiden purkusuunnitelmat eli bulevardisointi ilman tunnelointeja on syytä siirtää mappi ö:hön. Elävä kaupunki tarvitsee monipuolisen liikennejärjestelmän, Vihreiden äärifanaattinen autottomuusutopia, jonka tavoitteena on risteys ja väylä kerrallaan tuhota autoliiikenteen reitit on yhtä vahingollinen kaupungin kehitykselle kuin 1960-luvun muka edistyksellisten moottoriuskovaisten Smith-Polvinen suunnitelma keskustakortteleiden purkamisesta ja muuttamisesta moottoriväyliksi.

Elävä ja monipuolinen kaupunki tarvitsee monipuolisen liikennejärjestelmän, joka huomioi kaikki tarpeet. Kaupunkia ei pidä rakentaa ääriiliikkeiden ja erilaisten villitysten ehdoilla, niin ei tehty Hellsingissä 1960-70-luvun autohuumassa eikä niin ole myöskään syytä tehdä nyt toisen ääripään rummuttaessa utopioitaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Vaikken toivo edes pahimman vihamieheni joutuvan asumaan Pettervillessä, niin tavallaan olisi kuitenkin hauska nähdä jonkinlainen Petterville-laboratorio. Aika monta kaupunkikorttelia sieltä olisi purettu ja aika monta miljarditunnelia tehty, jotta "huomioidaan kaikki tarpeet".

----------


## j-lu

> Bulevardisointi, jos sillä tarkoitetaan moottoriteiden purkamista ja eritasoristeyksien muuttamista tasoristeyksiksi tiputtaa väylien läpäisykykyä 30-50 %, riippuen risteävän liikenteen määrästä.


Porkkalankadun itäosassa kulkee noin 70k autoa vuorokaudessa, eli osapuilleen länskärin ja Larun siltojen yhteenlaskettu liikennemäärä (osa liikenteestä hajaantuu Ruoholahdenkadulle). Meklua etelään ja pohjoiseen, Ruoholahden siltaa, kulkee jo yhteenlaskettuna noin 90k autoa vuorokaudessa. 

Onko sillä lopulta niin väliä, missä ne ensimmäiset valot ovat? Jos Helsingin on tarkoitus kasvaa, niin vaihtoehdot ovat väylien varret tai lähiöt. Edellinen on niin ihmisten kuin liikenteenkin kannalta parempi vaihtoehto, kunhan vain väylät muutetaan kaduiksi.

edit: myönnän, että bulevardit eivät ole mikään "kaikki voittaa" -ratkaisu, vaan häviäjiä on. Jos omistaa kiinteistön tai osakkeen huonojen joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varresta ja huonolla sijainnilla, niin voi olla varma, että arvosta häviää. Ei välttämättä absoluuttisesti, mutta suhteessa seudun paremmin sijaitseviin kiinteistöihin ja asunto-osakkeisiin.

----------


## Salomaa

60- ja 70 luvuilla todettiin että autoja tulee lisää ja väylä ruuhkautuu. Mitä tehdä ? levennetään väyliä, jotta autot mahtuvat. Näin sitten tehtiinkiin.

Henkilöautomäärä kaupungin ydinkeskustassa on pysynyt viime aikoina vakiona. Toisaalta keskusteluun 2000- 2010- luvuilla tulevat myös yksityisautoista siirtyminen joukkoliikenteeseen, pyöräilyyn ja kävelyyn sekä päästökysymykset.  Väyliä voidaan supistaa ja henkilöautoliikennettä rajoittaa. Esim Kaupintie ja Konalantie kavennettiin ja lisättiin samalla jalankulun ja pyöräilyn turvallisuutta lisättiin. Kertokaa nyt rakkaat yksityisautoilun puolestapuhujat esimerkkinä näistä kahdesta tapauksesta - menetettiinko muutoksella jotain ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:39 ----------




> ...
> edit: myönnän, että bulevardit eivät ole mikään "kaikki voittaa" -ratkaisu, vaan häviäjiä on. Jos omistaa kiinteistön tai osakkeen huonojen joukkoliikenneyhteyksien varresta ja huonolla sijainnilla, niin voi olla varma, että arvosta häviää. Ei välttämättä absoluuttisesti, mutta suhteessa seudun paremmin sijaitseviin kiinteistöihin ja asunto-osakkeisiin.


Havainnekuvissa bulevardit ovat vihreää urbaania kaupunkia, jossa keskellä kulkee huippumodernit raitiovaunut. Bulevardien kanssa käy samalla tavalla kuin Töölönlahdella: talot tehdään, mutta muut luvatut asiat talojen valmistumisen jälkeen unohdetaan. Raitiovaunulupauksilla saadaan Vihreät bulevardihanketta kannattamaan, mutta kun tulee raitiolinjojen rakentamisen aika, niin kuulemme tutun laulun: "raitiolinjojen rakentamiseen ei nyt ole varaa" , eikä epäilystäkään, etteikö Hesarikin jälleen pääkirjoituksessaan komppaa.

Bulevardihanke on näin ollen jo tässä vaiheessa poliittista suhmurointa, jossa nyt vuorostaan Vihreitä jymäytetään. Käsittämätöntä, että heidän piti lähteä jopa keskuspuiston rakentamista kannattamaan.

Jos nyt esitellyt kaupunkibulevardit toteutetaan, niin voidaan todeta että rakennusliikkeet ja Kokoomus saavat sen mitä hakivat. Mutta niinhän on käynyt ennenkin.

----------


## petteri

> Porkkalankadun itäosassa kulkee noin 70k autoa vuorokaudessa, eli osapuilleen länskärin ja Larun siltojen yhteenlaskettu liikennemäärä (osa liikenteestä hajaantuu Ruoholahdenkadulle). Meklua etelään ja pohjoiseen, Ruoholahden siltaa, kulkee jo yhteenlaskettuna noin 90k autoa vuorokaudessa. 
> 
> Onko sillä lopulta niin väliä, missä ne ensimmäiset valot ovat? Jos Helsingin on tarkoitus kasvaa, niin vaihtoehdot ovat väylien varret tai lähiöt. Edellinen on niin ihmisten kuin liikenteenkin kannalta parempi vaihtoehto, kunhan vain väylät muutetaan kaduiksi.


Toki jos vajaalla kapasiteetilla oleva moottoritie muutetaan useampikaistaiseksi kaduksi ja rakennetaan vielä siltojakin Ruoholahden tyyliin, saadaan läpi korkeita liikennemääriä. Toisaalta kaupunkibulevardeilla liikennevirran nopeus tipahtaa myös reilusti moottoriikatuihin verrattuna, eivätkä kymmenkaistaiset bulevardit ole järin mukavaa ympäristöä tai vie järin paljon neli- tai kuusikaistaista moottorikatua vähemmän tilaa. 

Väylien varteen rakentaminen on muuten kiinni enemmän Suomen ylitiukoista melumääräyksistä kuin mistään muusta. Bulevardointia se ei välttämättä vaadi.  Kun talossa on kunnolliset ikkunat ja nykyaikainen äänieristys voidaan moottorikadun vieressäkin asua pienemmällä sisämelukuormalla kuin vaikka Mannerheimintiellä tai Hämeentiellä. Kannattaa myös huomioida, etteivät kaupunkibulevardit ole järin meluttomia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:15 ----------




> Havainnekuvissa bulevardit ovat vihreää urbaania kaupunkia, jossa keskellä kulkee huippumodernit raitiovaunut. Bulevardien kanssa käy samalla tavalla kuin Töölönlahdella: talot tehdään, mutta muut luvatut asiat talojen valmistumisen jälkeen unohdetaan.


Jos haluaa ihailla Helsingin nykyisiä kaupunkibulevardeja voi katsoa Porkkalankatua Ruoholahdessa tai Kustaa Vaasan tietä Toukolassa tai Paciuksenkatua. Toki jos moottoriväyliä muutetaan bulevardeiksi niistä tulee helposti sitten vähän leveämpiä.

----------


## Melamies

> En niin väittänytkään, vaan totesin, että keskustatunnelin tuoma lisäkapasiteetti Keskustan läpäisevään liikenteeseen kasvattaa liikenteen määrää idässä ja lännessä. Bulevardisointi ei sitä kapasiteettia syö, mutta ei se sitä lisääkään, joten tie menee pahasti tukkoon, joka taas ei tuo kovin viihtyisää kaupunkia.


Älä unohda, että keskustatunnelin toteutuessa keskustan läpiajoa pintakaduilla hankaloitetaan entisestään töyssyillä, katujen katkaisuilla ja entistäkin ääliömäisimmillä liikennevalojen ohjauksilla jne. Keskustan läpäisevä liikenne siirtyy vaan maan alle, eikä lisäänny räjähdysmäisesti.

----------


## hmikko

> Keskustatunneliasiaa on selvitetty runsaasti


Näitä Hesarin nyt keskusteluun tuomia viritelmiä, eli Lemminkäisen esittämää pitkää linjausta satamaliittymineen ja SRV:n syvätunnelia ei todellakaan ole selvitetty runsaasti. Epäilen, että ei juuri lainkaan, kunhan joku on piirrellyt. Sillä takavuosien 500 miljoonalla todellakaan ei saa tunneleita satamiin ja sinne sun tänne muualle minne ois kiva.

----------


## Salomaa

> Älä unohda, että keskustatunnelin toteutuessa keskustan läpiajoa pintakaduilla hankaloitetaan entisestään töyssyillä, katujen katkaisuilla ja entistäkin ääliömäisimmillä liikennevalojen ohjauksilla jne. Keskustan läpäisevä liikenne siirtyy vaan maan alle, eikä lisäänny räjähdysmäisesti.


Missä Helsingissä on ääliömäinen liikennevalojen ohjaus ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:37 ----------




> Näitä Hesarin nyt keskusteluun tuomia viritelmiä, eli Lemminkäisen esittämää pitkää linjausta satamaliittymineen ja SRV:n syvätunnelia ei todellakaan ole selvitetty runsaasti. Epäilen, että ei juuri lainkaan, kunhan joku on piirrellyt. Sillä takavuosien 500 miljoonalla todellakaan ei saa tunneleita satamiin ja sinne sun tänne muualle minne ois kiva.


Kun halvempi malli on jo hylätty ja periaatepäätös siitä on tehty että Helsingin keskustan alittavaa tunnelia ei tarvita, niin on vaikea kuvitella että kalliimpi vaihtoehto herättäisi päättäjissä mielenkiintoa. Kyllä houkuttelevuuteen on kiinnitetty huomiota, rekka ajaisi laivasta suoraan tunneliin jne, mutta se hinta ? Aina esitetään suurelle hankkeelle joku hinta, minkä saa sitten nykyään käytännössä kertoa kolmella tai neljällä.

----------


## Melamies

> Missä Helsingissä on ääliömäinen liikennevalojen ohjaus ?


Onnistuit naurattamaan vatsani kipeäksi. Siltä varalta, että olit tosissasi, suosittelen ajamaan työajoa päivän Helsingissä. (tai mene vaikka appariksi) Valojen ohjauksella aiheutettu liikenteen epäsujuvuus on tehty tahallaan. Syynä on toivottavasti vain halu vähentää liikennettä eikä pervo nautinto kaikkien ajan tuhlaamisesta ja pakokaasujen lisääntymisestä.

----------


## j-lu

> Toki jos vajaalla kapasiteetilla oleva moottoritie muutetaan useampikaistaiseksi kaduksi ja rakennetaan vielä siltojakin Ruoholahden tyyliin, saadaan läpi korkeita liikennemääriä. Toisaalta kaupunkibulevardeilla liikennevirran nopeus tipahtaa myös reilusti moottoriikatuihin verrattuna, eivätkä kymmenkaistaiset bulevardit ole järin mukavaa ympäristöä tai vie järin paljon neli- tai kuusikaistaista moottorikatua vähemmän tilaa.


Champs elysees on muistaakseni kasikaistainen ja liikennemäärään nähden suhteellisen viihtyisä ja kapeakin. Kartasta voi katsoa katukuilun leveyden, en nyt mobiililla jaksa, mutta on se paljon vähemmän kuin suomalaisen motarin, jossa kaistat ovat kiitoradan levyiset.




> Väylien varteen rakentaminen on muuten kiinni enemmän Suomen ylitiukoista melumääräyksistä kuin mistään muusta. Bulevardointia se ei välttämättä vaadi.  Kun talossa on kunnolliset ikkunat ja nykyaikainen äänieristys voidaan moottorikadun vieressäkin asua pienemmällä sisämelukuormalla kuin vaikka Mannerheimintiellä tai Hämeentiellä. Kannattaa myös huomioida, etteivät kaupunkibulevardit ole järin meluttomia.


Karkesti ottaen melu putoaa neljäsosaan kun nopeus puolittuu, eli esim 80 -> 40 kmh. Toki liikennemelussa on muitakin tekijöitä, mutta ajoneuvojen nopeus on merkittävin.

Ihan varmasti tiedät nämä itsekin, joten miksi vänkäät mustaa valkoiseksi?

----------


## hylje

> Onnistuit naurattamaan vatsani kipeäksi. Siltä varalta, että olit tosissasi, suosittelen ajamaan työajoa päivän Helsingissä. (tai mene vaikka appariksi) Valojen ohjauksella aiheutettu liikenteen epäsujuvuus on tehty tahallaan. Syynä on toivottavasti vain halu vähentää liikennettä eikä pervo nautinto kaikkien ajan tuhlaamisesta ja pakokaasujen lisääntymisestä.


Helsingin autoliikennevalot toimivat suurin piirtein niin hyvin kuin katugeometria sallii. Risteävää liikennettä ei mikään liikennevalosuunnittelu taio pois. Epäkohta on se, että jalankulkijoiden liikennevalot eivät yleensä vastaa jalankulun vaatimuksia, vaan autoille annetaan enemmän vihreää vaikka jalankulkijoita olisi yli kymmenkertainen määrä. Tai jalankulkijoille näytetään punaista ja autoille vihreää, vaikka autoja ei näy missään.

----------


## petteri

> Champs elysees on muistaakseni kasikaistainen ja liikennemäärään nähden suhteellisen viihtyisä ja kapeakin. Kartasta voi katsoa katukuilun leveyden, en nyt mobiililla jaksa, mutta on se paljon vähemmän kuin suomalaisen motarin, jossa kaistat ovat kiitoradan levyiset.


Minusta Champs-Elysee ei ole kovin kapea ja sen leveys on noin 70 metriä. Kapeilla liittymillä kapeaan tilaan tehty kaupunkimoottoritie vie suunnilleen saman verran tilaa leveyssuunnassa.




> Karkesti ottaen melu putoaa neljäsosaan kun nopeus puolittuu, eli esim 80 -> 40 kmh. Toki liikennemelussa on muitakin tekijöitä, mutta ajoneuvojen nopeus on merkittävin.
> 
> Ihan varmasti tiedät nämä itsekin, joten miksi vänkäät mustaa valkoiseksi?


Sinulla näyttää nyt olevan yhtä hatara käsitys melusta, koetusta melusta ja meluntorjunnasta.

Esimerkiksi liikenteen melu raportin mukaan keskimelutaso tipahtaa noin 6,5 dB kun nopeus tipahtaa välillä 80 km/h -> 40 km/h. Sinänsä 40 km/h nopeusrajoitus ole kovin realistinen niin pitkillä matkoilla, joita bulevardeilla  kuljetaan, joten 80 km/h -> 60 km/h nopeusmuutos, joka tiputtaa melua 3,5 dB on paljon realistisempi arvio.

Ihmisen kokema melu vähenee noin puoleen(50%) kun melutaso vähenee 8-10 dB. Periaatteessa 3,5 dB muutos on vähentää ihmisen kokemaa melua 15-20 %. Todellisessa elämässä pitää kuitenkin huomioida myös meluesteet. Meluesteiden vaikutus melutasoon on näet 5-15 dB ja tyypillisesti moottorikatujen meluesteillä melun pienennys on jossain 8-10 dB paikkeilla. Moottorikadulla ja bulevardilla on ainakin minun mielessäni se ero, eritasoliittymien muodon ja määrän lisäksi, että moottorikadulla on meluesteet ja bulevardilla ei ole.  

Jos nykyiset moottoritiet ja -kadut muutetaan bulevardeiksi 60 km/h nopeusrajoituksilla ja puretaan meluesteet tai kevennetään meluesteitä paljon eli tehdään niistä bulevardien havainnekuvien näköisiä, ympäristöön välittyvä liikenteen melu ei vähene.

----------


## Salomaa

> Onnistuit naurattamaan vatsani kipeäksi. Siltä varalta, että olit tosissasi, suosittelen ajamaan työajoa päivän Helsingissä. (tai mene vaikka appariksi) Valojen ohjauksella aiheutettu liikenteen epäsujuvuus on tehty tahallaan. Syynä on toivottavasti vain halu vähentää liikennettä eikä pervo nautinto kaikkien ajan tuhlaamisesta ja pakokaasujen lisääntymisestä.


Olen ajanut työajoa Helsingissä vuosia. Nimenomaan myös keskustassa. Ota joku "epäonnistunut" valo-ohjattu risteys esimerkiksi ja kerro meille joukkoliikennefoorumin lukijoille kuinka sinä sen järjestäisit toisin ja millä perusteella !

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onnistuit naurattamaan vatsani kipeäksi. Siltä varalta, että olit tosissasi, suosittelen ajamaan työajoa päivän Helsingissä. (tai mene vaikka appariksi) Valojen ohjauksella aiheutettu liikenteen epäsujuvuus on tehty tahallaan. Syynä on toivottavasti vain halu vähentää liikennettä eikä pervo nautinto kaikkien ajan tuhlaamisesta ja pakokaasujen lisääntymisestä.


Tästä on olemassa oikein hyvä kirjoitus: Miksi vihreä aalto ei toimi molempiin suuntiin. Lyhykäisesti: valokiertoa voisi parantaa, jos risteyksiä olisi vähemmän tai useimmissa niissä olisi mahdollisuus kääntyä vain oikealle.

----------


## MJG

> Tästä on olemassa oikein hyvä kirjoitus: Miksi vihreä aalto ei toimi molempiin suuntiin. Lyhykäisesti: valokiertoa voisi parantaa, jos risteyksiä olisi vähemmän tai useimmissa niissä olisi mahdollisuus kääntyä vain oikealle.


...ja jos olisi ruutukaava ja jos olisi vain yksisuuntaisia katuja ja jos ei olisi jalankulkijoita jne.

Eritoten Helsingin keskustassa liikennevalot tuottavat autoliikenteelle jonkinlaisen elinmahdollisuuden. Jaa kuinka niin? Vihje: Suuri jalankulkijoiden ja suojateiden määrä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Missä Helsingissä on ääliömäinen liikennevalojen ohjaus ?


Esimerkki 1: Itäväylä välillä Mellunmäentie - Karhulantie (valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä 6 kpl) 
Esimerkki 2: Kontulantie välillä Kotikonnuntie - Kurkimäentie (valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä 5 kpl)

Jos joltain kyseisten välien valo-ohjatun risteyksen poikkikadulta sattuu tulemaan autoja voit olla varma että valot vaihtuvat jokaisessa risteyksessä päätiellä (= Itäväylä / Kontulantie) punaisiksi juuri silloin kuin päätien edellisistä valoista lähtenyt autojono on kohdalla. Kontulantiellä bussin 560 valoetuudet tosin saattavat muuttaa tilannetta satunnaisesti. Mutta jos liikennevaloilla on tarkoituskin hidastaa ja ruuhkauttaa autoliikennettä (mikä itsessään lisää päästöjä) niin silloin toki valot toimivat kuten pitääkin.

----------


## j-lu

> Minusta Champs-Elysee ei ole kovin kapea ja sen leveys on noin 70 metriä. Kapeilla liittymillä kapeaan tilaan tehty kaupunkimoottoritie vie suunnilleen saman verran tilaa leveyssuunnassa.


 :Very Happy:  

Katsoppa elyn tjspn sivuilta malliliittymät. "Suunnilleen saman verran" on noin x2.





> Sinulla näyttää nyt olevan yhtä hatara käsitys melusta, koetusta melusta ja meluntorjunnasta.
> 
> Esimerkiksi liikenteen melu raportin mukaan keskimelutaso tipahtaa noin 6,5 dB kun nopeus tipahtaa välillä 80 km/h -> 40 km/h. Sinänsä 40 km/h nopeusrajoitus ole kovin realistinen niin pitkillä matkoilla, joita bulevardeilla  kuljetaan, joten 80 km/h -> 60 km/h nopeusmuutos, joka tiputtaa melua 3,5 dB on paljon realistisempi arvio.
> 
> Ihmisen kokema melu vähenee noin puoleen(50%) kun melutaso vähenee 8-10 dB. Periaatteessa 3,5 dB muutos on vähentää ihmisen kokemaa melua 15-20 %.


Tämä ei yksinkertaisesti pidä paikkaansa. Asiasta ei ylipäänsä voi sanoa kovin varmasti mitään koska kuuleminen on yksilöllistä. 

Eniveis,Äänenvoimakkuutta mittaava asteikko on logaritminen. 10db on siis x10. Ihmisen kuulo ei ole logaritminen eikä lineaarinen, vaan jotain siltä väliltä ja vaihtelee riippuen äänenvoimakkuuden tasosta. 

Oleellista on se, että liikennemeluvoimakkuuksilla ihmisen kokemus äänenvoimakkuuden muutoksista on huomattavasti herkempää kuin mitä väität. Äänenvoimakkuuden kaksinkertaistuminen koetaan jo 6dbn muutoksella, ei 8-10dbn muutoksella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:44 ----------

Vtt.ltä löytyy netistä Ajonopeuden turvallisuus- ja ympäristövaikutujset

Siitä lainaus ettei tarvitse olla petterin valehtelemien lukujen varassa: Pohjoismaisen melumallin mu-
kaan korvin kuultavan melun määrä kaksinkertaistuu, kun kevyiden autojen nope-
us kasvaa noin 45 km/h:stä 60 km/h:iin. Melun määrä kaksinkertaistuu silloinkin,
kun nopeus kasvaa noin 75 km/h:stä 100 km/h:iin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Esimerkki 1: Itäväylä välillä Mellunmäentie - Karhulantie (valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä 6 kpl) 
> Esimerkki 2: Kontulantie välillä Kotikonnuntie - Kurkimäentie (valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä 5 kpl)
> 
> Jos joltain kyseisten välien valo-ohjatun risteyksen poikkikadulta sattuu tulemaan autoja voit olla varma että valot vaihtuvat jokaisessa risteyksessä päätiellä (= Itäväylä / Kontulantie) punaisiksi juuri silloin kuin päätien edellisistä valoista lähtenyt autojono on kohdalla. Kontulantiellä bussin 560 valoetuudet tosin saattavat muuttaa tilannetta satunnaisesti. Mutta jos liikennevaloilla on tarkoituskin hidastaa ja ruuhkauttaa autoliikennettä (mikä itsessään lisää päästöjä) niin silloin toki valot toimivat kuten pitääkin.


oman auton ratin takaa näyttää siltä usein valot toimivat ääliömäisesti kun itselle syttyy punainen, mutta kun tuo liikennevirtojen ohjailu valoilla on hieman mutkikkaampaa matematiikkaa. esimerkeissa 1 ja 2 sivuväyliltä tuleva suuri liikennemäärä aiheuttaa ilmiön, josta johtuen vihreä aaltoa ei saada aina toimimaan optimaalisesti.  Missään ei ole ensimmäistäkään valoa, jonka tarkoitus olisi ruuhkauttaa liikenne ja aiheuttaa päästöjä.

----------


## citybus

> oman auton ratin takaa näyttää siltä usein valot toimivat ääliömäisesti kun itselle syttyy punainen, mutta kun tuo liikennevirtojen ohjailu valoilla on hieman mutkikkaampaa matematiikkaa. esimerkeissa 1 ja 2 sivuväyliltä tuleva suuri liikennemäärä aiheuttaa ilmiön, josta johtuen vihreä aaltoa ei saada aina toimimaan optimaalisesti.  Missään ei ole ensimmäistäkään valoa, jonka tarkoitus olisi ruuhkauttaa liikenne ja aiheuttaa päästöjä.


Ei muuten pidä paikkaansa. Olen muutaman kerran tehnyt viime aikoina testimielessä "turhan vihreän pyynnön" Itäväylällä tuolla välillä eli ajanut kahden vasemmalle kääntyvien kaistan silmukkailmaisimen yli ruuhka-aikaan. Ei aikaakaan ja naps, keskustasta tuleva autojono saa punaista eteensä. Itäväylällä ei mainitulla alueella ole minkäänlaista vihreää aaltoa, vaan jokainen risteys toimii kytkettynä irti muista risteyksistä.

Tällaisia ei muuten juuri nää muilla kaupunkiseuduilla. Turun seudulla, Vaasan seudulla tai Jyväskylän seudulla (muutamaa esimerkkiä käyttääkseni) keskustaan/keskustasta johtavat suuret väylät TUNTUVAT olevan yhteenkytkennässä keskenään ruuhka-aikoina.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Esimerkki 1: Itäväylä välillä Mellunmäentie - Karhulantie (valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä 6 kpl) 
> Esimerkki 2: Kontulantie välillä Kotikonnuntie - Kurkimäentie (valo-ohjattuja risteyksiä 5 kpl)
> 
> Jos joltain kyseisten välien valo-ohjatun risteyksen poikkikadulta sattuu tulemaan autoja voit olla varma että valot vaihtuvat jokaisessa risteyksessä päätiellä (= Itäväylä / Kontulantie) punaisiksi juuri silloin kuin päätien edellisistä valoista lähtenyt autojono on kohdalla. Kontulantiellä bussin 560 valoetuudet tosin saattavat muuttaa tilannetta satunnaisesti. Mutta jos liikennevaloilla on tarkoituskin hidastaa ja ruuhkauttaa autoliikennettä (mikä itsessään lisää päästöjä) niin silloin toki valot toimivat kuten pitääkin.


Onkohan tuolla edes yhteenkytkentää risteysten välillä, vai ovatko risteykset erillisohjauksessa? Erillisohjaus ainakin selittäisi tuollaisen toiminnan. Tavallaan syy on myös siinä, että sivusuunnat taitavat olla liikenbetieto-ohjattuja, eikä sivusuunnille tule kierrossa automattisesti vihreää.

Mutta tämä on vain arvailua.

Edit: Jaa Citybus ehtikin jo vastata

----------


## Bellatrix

> esimerkeissa 1 ja 2 sivuväyliltä tuleva suuri liikennemäärä


1 auto = suuri liikennemäärä?

----------


## Salomaa

> 1 auto = suuri liikennemäärä?


Käyn siellä satunnaisesti ja silloin kyllä autoja tulee ihan kunnioitettava määrä. Mutta usein istun bussissa Manskulla ja varsin mukavasti mennään monet vihreät. Mutta se määräkysymys risteävältä kadulta korostuu esim Tukholmankadun, Nordenskiöldinkatu ja Helsinginkadun risteyksissä. Niistä tulee sen verran autoja että sieltä suunnasta palava vihreä täytyy olla suhteessa autojen määrään.

Joku aina Hesarissa tai täällä valittaa väärin suunnitelluista valoista, mutta valorytmitykseen on yleensä selvä syy. Tämä liikennevalokysymys on yksi ty ypillisiä niitä, että asiat eivät ole niinkuin ne näyttävät. Liikenteenohjauksesta vastaavien asiantuntijoiden vastaus minulle riittää, mutta yleensä valoista  valittava on yksityisautoilija.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Bulevardisointi, jos sillä tarkoitetaan moottoriteiden purkamista ja eritasoristeyksien muuttamista tasoristeyksiksi tiputtaa väylien läpäisykykyä 30-50 %, riippuen risteävän liikenteen määrästä.


Ja tähän lähde, kiitos.




> Keskustatunneli ja sitä kautta keskustan ohi ja ali muodostuva uusi kehätie on hyvä projekti, joka parantaa seudun liikennettä ja siirtää nykyisin katuverkossa kulkevaa liikennettä maan alle.


Miksi on hyvä, jos autoliikenteen kapasiteetti kasvaa? Sehän tarkoittaa käytännössä lisää autoja. Maan alle voi siirtyä muutenkin (esim. parkkihalleihin) ja katuverkosta saa liikennettä pois helpomminkin.




> Elävä ja monipuolinen kaupunki tarvitsee monipuolisen liikennejärjestelmän, joka huomioi kaikki tarpeet.


Kyllä, joukkoliikennettä ja hyvät kevyen liikenteen väylän. Autokaupungit tuppaa olemaan kuolleita.

----------


## hylje

Ei kaupungissa voida täyttää kaikkia tarpeita, koska osa niistä on poissulkevia keskenään. Samaa tilaa ei voi käyttää yhtäaikaa talona, puistona, parkkipaikkana, urheilukenttänä ja bussipysäkkinä. Aina pitää tehdä valintoja, ja siinä on mahdollisuus päättää minkälaisia tuloksia halutaan. 

Keskustassa kannattaa tyypillisesti maksimoida asukastiheyttä ja liikenteen kapasiteettia, joten yksityisautot menevät prioriteettilistan loppupäähän. Jossain muualla on sitten eri tavoitteet.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Käyn siellä satunnaisesti


Käy aamukuudelta tai illalla kymmenen jälkeen niin ehkä tajuat mitä tarkoitan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Käy aamukuudelta tai illalla kymmenen jälkeen niin ehkä tajuat mitä tarkoitan.


Perkkaantien ja Komentajankadun risteyksessä on tuliterät liikennevalot. Risteystä ja katuahan tehtiin kuin Iisakin kirkkoa. JOten hyvä siitä joiltain osin tulikin. Painan itselleni jalankulkijoiden napista ja odotan vihreää. Siitä näkee Leppävaaran suuntaan puoli kilometriä ja Vermoon päin kilometrin. Ei minkäänlaista moottoriajoneuvoa Perkkaantiellä.  Silti vain vihreä palaa autoilijoille minuuttikaupalla.

Se että nykyaikaista tunnistekniikkaa ei ole tuossa risteyksessä käytössä, on joku syy. Kun se minulle kerrotaan , on todennäköistä että hyväksyn sen. 

Ehkä kysymys Sinullakin valon vaihtumisen odottamisesta auton ratin takana.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:48 ----------




> Ei kaupungissa voida täyttää kaikkia tarpeita, koska osa niistä on poissulkevia keskenään. Samaa tilaa ei voi käyttää yhtäaikaa talona, puistona, parkkipaikkana, urheilukenttänä ja bussipysäkkinä. Aina pitää tehdä valintoja, ja siinä on mahdollisuus päättää minkälaisia tuloksia halutaan. 
> 
> Keskustassa kannattaa tyypillisesti maksimoida asukastiheyttä ja liikenteen kapasiteettia, joten yksityisautot menevät prioriteettilistan loppupäähän. Jossain muualla on sitten eri tavoitteet.


Joillakin kaupunkitiloilla mielestäni nykyinen olotila on hyvä, esimerkiksi Malmin lentäkenttä ja Vartiosaari. Mutta päättäjien enemmistö on  toista mieltä. Uusien asukkaiden haaliminen ja jatkuva rakentaminen on nyt se pääarvo, joille sitten muut päätökset ovat alisteisia. Pohdiskelen kuitenkin mielessäni olisko vielä olemassa mahdollisuus, että Keskuspuisto jätetään rauhaan.

----------


## hylje

> Joillakin kaupunkitiloilla mielestäni nykyinen olotila on hyvä, esimerkiksi Malmin lentäkenttä ja Vartiosaari. Mutta päättäjien enemmistö on  toista mieltä. Uusien asukkaiden haaliminen ja jatkuva rakentaminen on nyt se pääarvo, joille sitten muut päätökset ovat alisteisia. Pohdiskelen kuitenkin mielessäni olisko vielä olemassa mahdollisuus, että Keskuspuisto jätetään rauhaan.


Niin kauan kun asuntojen hinnat ovat katossa ja lisää asukkaita muuttaisi Helsinkiin heti kun vaan tilaa on, nykytila ei ole hyvä. On hyvä että politiikassa on halua kasvaa, mutta en usko että halua ja rohkeutta on riittävästi ratkaista kasvupaineet eikä vain lievittää niitä. On vielä pitkä, pitkä matka siihen, että uusia asukkaita pitäisi haalia koska asuntoja on rakennettu _liikaa_.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Joillakin kaupunkitiloilla mielestäni nykyinen olotila on hyvä, esimerkiksi Malmin lentäkenttä ja Vartiosaari.


Monelle nuo kyseiset paikat ovat kuin toisten yksityisalueita, joihin muilla ei ole asiaa. Jos minulla olisi valtava golfkenttä takapihallani, kaupungilta vuokratulla maalla, voisin todeta samoin, että sen paikan olotila on mielestäni hyvä. Mutta kaupukia hallitaan demokraattisesti, jolloin kyse onkin satojen tuhansien mielipiteistä, ei vain minun. Tällöin en oikein voisi muuta kuin hyväksyä, että golfkenttäni otetaan muuhun käyttöön, kun vuokrasopimus umpeutuu.

----------


## petteri

> Ja tähän lähde, kiitos.


Esimerkiksi Highway capacity manual. Sieltä löytyy nelikaistaisen moottoritien maksimikapasiteetiksi 4500-5300 ajoneuvoa tunnissa suuntaansa, nelikaistaiselle kadulle taas saadaan läpäisykyvyksi 2300-3800 autoa tunnissa. Erilaisten katujen ja moottoriteiden läpäisykyky riippuu risteysten läpäisykyvystä. Bulevardointi tiputtaa rajusti sekä bulevardoivien väylien että risteävien väylien maksimikapasiteettia jos kaistojen määrä risteyksissä säilyy ennallaan. 

Toki kapasiteetin pudotusta voidaan hallita jos kaduille ja risteyksiin rakennetaan enemmän kaistoja kuin mitä moottoritiellä on. 





> Miksi on hyvä, jos autoliikenteen kapasiteetti kasvaa? Sehän tarkoittaa käytännössä lisää autoja. Maan alle voi siirtyä muutenkin (esim. parkkihalleihin) ja katuverkosta saa liikennettä pois helpomminkin.


Kun kaupunki kasvaa erittäin voimakkaasti myös autoliikenteen kapasiteettia on syytä lisätä. Toki kaupungin liikenne ei voi perustua kokonaan autoliikenteeseen ja on hyvä että autoliikenteen markkinaosuus hallitusti laskee, mutta autoilulla pitää olla kohtuulliset mahdollisuudet joka edellyttää väylien kehittämistä väestön ja liikennetarpeiden lisääntyessä. Keskustan ali kulkeva uusi kehätie eli keskustatunneli parantaa merkittävältä osin tieverkkoa, helpottaa kantakaupungin tukkoista liikennettä, lisää poikittaisliikenteen kapasiteettia ja siirtää läpiajoliikennettä kaupungin kaduilta moottoriväylille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Älä unohda, että keskustatunnelin toteutuessa keskustan läpiajoa pintakaduilla hankaloitetaan entisestään töyssyillä, katujen katkaisuilla ja entistäkin ääliömäisimmillä liikennevalojen ohjauksilla jne.


Ne betoniporsaat eivät vaadi miljardin tunnelia. Katujen sulkemisesta autoilta ja sen vaikutuksesta liikenteeseen löytyy kyllä tietoa niin Helsingistä kuin muualtakin maailmassa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Monelle nuo kyseiset paikat ovat kuin toisten yksityisalueita, joihin muilla ei ole asiaa. Jos minulla olisi valtava golfkenttä takapihallani, kaupungilta vuokratulla maalla, voisin todeta samoin, että sen paikan olotila on mielestäni hyvä. Mutta kaupukia hallitaan demokraattisesti, jolloin kyse onkin satojen tuhansien mielipiteistä, ei vain minun. Tällöin en oikein voisi muuta kuin hyväksyä, että golfkenttäni otetaan muuhun käyttöön, kun vuokrasopimus umpeutuu.


tuolla liturgialla sovellettuna sitten myös Keskuspuisto voidaan ottaa rakentamismaaksi. Niinkuin nyt hyvää vauhtia ollaan tekemässä. Demokratia on nyt sitä että siinävaiheessa kun kaivurit ovat malmilla ja Vartiosaaressa niin herrat Talissa pelaavat edelleen golfia. Vartiosaareen ja Malmille pääsevät tälläkin hetkellä kaikki halukkaat, mutta Talin golgkentälle ei.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toki kapasiteetin pudotusta voidaan hallita jos kaduille ja risteyksiin rakennetaan enemmän kaistoja kuin mitä moottoritiellä on.


Eihän tuossa ole mitään järkeä. Nelikaistaisen tien kapasiteetti on sama riippumatta siitä, mikä tien tai kadun nopeusrajoitus on, tai onko siinä eri- vai samatasoristeykset.




> Kun kaupunki kasvaa erittäin voimakkaasti myös autoliikenteen kapasiteettia on syytä lisätä.


Ei vaan sitä on syytä vähentää suhteessa väkimäärään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:57 ----------




> tuolla liturgialla sovellettuna sitten myös Keskuspuisto voidaan ottaa rakentamismaaksi.


Voidaan, jos valtaan äänestetyt poliitikot niin päättävät. Nyt ollaan kuitenkin päättämässä, että Keskuspuistoa suojeltaisiin.




> Vartiosaareen ja Malmille pääsevät tälläkin hetkellä kaikki halukkaat, mutta Talin golgkentälle ei.


Eli kaikki halukkaat voivat mennä Malmin kentän aitojen sisäpuolelle bongaamaan Longinojan lintuja? Tai että kaikille Vartiosaareen haluaville tarjotaan ilmainen venekyyti?

Kaivurit ovat näillä näkymin Malmilla ja Vartiosaaressa vasta, kun kaupunki on kasvanut lähempänä kantakaupunkia tarpeeksi. Voi olla, että siihen menee vielä parikin vuosikymmentä, ja sen aikana päätetäänkin ottaa se Talin kenttä käyttöön. Odotellaan nyt rauhassa vain.

----------


## petteri

> Eihän tuossa ole mitään järkeä. Nelikaistaisen tien kapasiteetti on sama riippumatta siitä, mikä tien tai kadun nopeusrajoitus on, tai onko siinä eri- vai samatasoristeykset.


Ei todellakaan ole. Jos et muuten usko niin, kehotan tutustumaan eritasoristeyksillä varustettuun moottoriikatuun ja johonkin bulevardiin, jossa on tasoristeykset ja liikennevalot. Pienenä vinkkinä moottorikadulla liikennevirta kulkee erotasoristeyksestä läpi koko ajan, kun taas liikennevaloristeyksessä liikennevirta pysähtyy punaisiin valoihin merkittäväksi osaksi aikaa. 

Liikenteen läpäisykyvyn ero tulee siitä, että liikennevaloristeyksestä ei mene autoja läpi punaisen valon palaessa, samoin liikennevirran kiihdyttäminen ja hidastaminen valoihin pienentää kapasiteettia. Eritasoliittymin varustetulla moottorikadulla tai -tiellä taas liikennevirta kulkee koko ajan ilman punaisen valon aiheuttamia keskeytyksiä. Eritasoliittymillä varuistetulta tieltä ja nimenomaan risteyksistä pääsee läpi paljon enemmän liikennettä kuin valo-ohjatusta bulevardilta, jos risteyksissä siis on sama määrä kaistoja.




> Ei vaan sitä on syytä vähentää suhteessa väkimäärään.


Suhteessa väkimäärään ja liikenteen kysyntään autoliikenteen kapasiteettia voidaan laskea hallitusti väkimäärän kasvaessa. Kuitenkin jotta autoliikenteen läpäisykyky ei laske sietämättömän alas tarvitaan myös tieliikenteen kehittämisinvestointeja ja nykyisen liikenneverkon supistamissuunnitelmista on syytä luopua. Tämä toki tarkoita välttämättä rakentamisen estymistä. Nykyiset moottoritietä voidaan monilla alueilla uudistaa mahtumaan kapeampiiin käytäviin ja tunneloida. 

Samoin rakentamisen meluvaatimuksia on syytä lieventää, nykyaikaisella äänieristyksellä ja hyvällä suunnittelulla nukkumatiloihin kuuluva melu näet saadaan alas, kun ikkunoita ei pidetä auki. Toki se vaatii suunnittelua. Kannattaa huomioida, että esimerkiksi entinen Finnairin talo Mannerheimintiellä on meluvaatimusten mukaan asuinkelvoton eli tuota toimistotaloa ei voi muuttaa asunnoiksi, vaikka koko kadunvarsi on paljon uustuotantoa huonommin äänieristettyjä asuntoja täynnä.

----------


## Melamies

> Ne betoniporsaat eivät vaadi miljardin tunnelia. Katujen sulkemisesta autoilta ja sen vaikutuksesta liikenteeseen löytyy kyllä tietoa niin Helsingistä kuin muualtakin maailmassa.


Kun läpiajo tehdään hankalaksi tai mahdottomaksi, ei sitä ole. Varsin yksinkertainen tieto, jonka ymmärtää lapsikin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pienenä vinkkinä moottorikadulla liikennevirta kulkee erotasoristeyksestä läpi koko ajan, kun taas liikennevaloristeyksessä liikennevirta pysähtyy punaisiin valoihin merkittäväksi osaksi aikaa.


Valot ovat asia erikseen ja yksi niiden tehtävistä on nimen omaan rajoittaa liikennevirtaa. Moottoritie ei lisää kapasiteettia, jos sen päässä on raja jo tullut vastaan. Jos valot on säädetty niin, että liikennevirta on jotakuinkin katkeamatonta, tulee tulppa vastaan kaupungissa. Siksi sillä ei ole käytännössä mitään merkitystä, onko sisääntuloväylä moottoritie vai katu.

Ja muuhun viestiin vastaten:
Miksi? Kerro yksikin järkevä peruste, miksi autokaupunkia pitäisi rakentaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:25 ----------




> Kun läpiajo tehdään hankalaksi tai mahdottomaksi, ei sitä ole. Varsin yksinkertainen tieto, jonka ymmärtää lapsikin.


No hyvä!  :Wink: 

Kun läpiajoa ei ole, valitaan toinen keino päästä paikasta toiseen. Kukin valitsee itselleen mieleisensä tavan, jalan, pyörällä, joukkoliikenteellä tai sitten vaikka autolla kiertäen. Vaihtoehtoja löytyy ja tarjotaan enemmän sitä mukaa, kun tilaa vievät liikkumismuodot saadaan pois tieltä.

----------


## petteri

> Ja muuhun viestiin vastaten:
> Miksi? Kerro yksikin järkevä peruste, miksi autokaupunkia pitäisi rakentaa.


Puhdasta autokaupunkia ei ole järkevää rakentaa, koska monipuolinen kaikki liikennemuodot huomioonottava kaupunki on paljon parempi vaihtoehto kuin autoilun tai joukkoliikenteen sanelema kaupunki. 

Minusta kaupungin kehittämisessä on syytä ottaa huomioon kaikkien liikennemuotojen tarpeet, ei ole mitenkään kestävää, että seudun henkilökilometreissa mitaten suosituin liikennemuoto eli autoilu kuristetaan hengiltä ja liikkuminen vaikeutuu jatkuvasti. Minusta kaupungin tasapainoinen kehitys on paljon parempi vaihtoehto kuin nyt Vihreiden ajama hyvin yksipuolinen liikennepolitiikka.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Puhdasta autokaupunkia ei ole järkevää rakentaa, koska monipuolinen kaikki liikennemuodot huomioonottava kaupunki on paljon parempi vaihtoehto kuin autoilun tai joukkoliikenteen sanelema kaupunki.


Mutta Helsingin tiestöhän on aika reippaasti autoilun sanelema, kiitos politiikan, jota on harrastettu viimeistään 60-luvulta saakka. Vai väitätkö, ettei tilankäyttö ja liikennemuotojen suosimissuhde ole tällä hetkellä autoilun eduksi?




> Minusta kaupungin tasapainoinen kehitys on paljon parempi vaihtoehto kuin nyt Vihreiden ajama hyvin yksipuolinen liikennepolitiikka.


Helsinki on näilllä näkymin kasvamassa ihan oikeaksi isoksi kaupungiksi. Jos uutta kantakaupunkia rakennettaisiin samalla tavalla autoilun varaan kuin nyt reilu puoli vuosisataa on tehty, ei syntyisi kaupunkia, jossa ihmiset tahtovat asua. Toki joillekin joku lähiökin saattaa olla ihan viihtyisää asuinaluetta, mutta neliöhinnat ovat mielestäni aika relevantti indikaattori siitä, minkälaisessa ympäristössä tahdotaan asua. Vihreiden liikennepolitiikka ei suinkaan ole yksipuolista. Jos se olisi yksipuolista, korvattaisiin suuria väyliä joukkoliikennekaduilla ja pyöräteillä. Se on siis kaukana yksipuolisesta, kaukana jopa kompromisseista.

----------


## petteri

> Valot ovat asia erikseen ja yksi niiden tehtävistä on nimen omaan rajoittaa liikennevirtaa. Moottoritie ei lisää kapasiteettia, jos sen päässä on raja jo tullut vastaan. Jos valot on säädetty niin, että liikennevirta on jotakuinkin katkeamatonta, tulee tulppa vastaan kaupungissa. Siksi sillä ei ole käytännössä mitään merkitystä, onko sisääntuloväylä moottoritie vai katu.


Liikenneverkon kapasiteettia voidaan kehittää rakentamalla uusia yhteyksiä. Esimerkiksi Itäväylän ja Länsiväylän yhdistävä keskustatunneli muodostaisi moottoriväylien kanssa uuden sujuvan kehätien keskustan ali. Kun kaupunki kasvaa jatkuvasti on hyvin epäviisasta purkaa moottoritiet ja -kadut ja samalla tehdä liikenneverkon kehittämisestä hyvin vaikeaa. Ja toki moottoriteiden purkaminen myös hidastaa liikennettä, joka sekin on iso haitta.

Esimerkiksi Länsimetron rakentamisessa tehtiin asemien lyhentämisessä paha virhe, kun ei osattu varautua tulevaisuuteen. Moottoriteiden purkamissuunnitelmat ovat yhtä tyhmää ja lyhytnäköistä politiikkaa kuin lyhyet metroasemat.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:53 ----------




> Mutta Helsingin tiestöhän on aika reippaasti autoilun sanelema, kiitos politiikan, jota on harrastettu viimeistään 60-luvulta saakka. Vai väitätkö, ettei tilankäyttö ja liikennemuotojen suosimissuhde ole tällä hetkellä autoilun eduksi?


Jos katsotaan kantakaupunkia, liikenne on pääosin järjestetty kaiken muun liikenteen kuin autoilun ehdoilla ja tavoitteena näyttää olevan autoilun kurjistaminen edelleen. Esikaupungeissa on sitten autoilulla voimakkaampi asema.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Esimerkiksi Itäväylän ja Länsiväylän yhdistävä keskustatunneli muodostaisi moottoriväylien kanssa uuden sujuvan kehätien keskustan ali.


Mutta kerrohan yksi syy, mihin sellaista tarvittaisiin, ja miten ehkäistäisiin se, että autoliikenteen kapasiteetin kasvaessa kasvaisi myös liikenne, niin idässä kuin lännessäkin, joihin kaupunkiseudun on tarkoitus kasvaa kaupunkina, ei moottoritielähiönä?





> Kun kaupunki kasvaa jatkuvasti on hyvin epäviisasta purkaa moottoritiet ja -kadut ja samalla tehdä liikenneverkon kehittämisestä hyvin vaikeaa.


Yleiskaavaesitykseen kuuluu myös liikenneverkon parantaminen mm. hyvin kattavin pikaraitiotein. En siis ymmärrä, mihin viittaat, että liikenneverkon kehittämisestä tehdään vaikeaa. Mielestäni se on vain helpompaa, kun yhdeltä haittatekijältä saadaan vähän tilaa.





> Ja toki moottoriteiden purkaminen myös hidastaa liikennettä, joka sekin on iso haitta.


Se riippuu ihan siitä, miten sitä vapautuvaa tilaa käytetään. Jos moottoriliikenne-/moottoritiestä tehdään väylä, jolla kulkee pikaraitiotie, niin kyllä se enemmänkin nopeuttaa niiden liikkumistä, jotka väylän varrelle muuttaa. Sitä nimittäin ei oikein voi välttää, että Helsinkiin pitää rakentaa lisää kaupunkia.




> Esimerkiksi Länsimetron rakentamisessa tehtiin asemien lyhentämisessä paha virhe[...]


Länsimetron kohdalla ei pahemmin muuta ole tehtykään kuin virheitä.




> Jos katsotaan kantakaupunkia, liikenne on pääosin järjestetty kaiken muun liikenteen kuin autoilun ehdoilla[...]


Kun laskeskelee eri liikennemuodoille käytettyjä pinta-aloja, matkanopeuksia eri välineillä ja pohtii vähän sellaisia asioita kuin pysäköinnin hinnat ja sen viemä tila, niin huomaa aika äkkiä, että ei. Autoilun asema ei vieläkään ole mielestäni uhattuna, ei todellakaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Puhdasta autokaupunkia ei ole järkevää rakentaa, koska monipuolinen kaikki liikennemuodot huomioonottava kaupunki on paljon parempi vaihtoehto kuin autoilun tai joukkoliikenteen sanelema kaupunki. 
> 
> Minusta kaupungin kehittämisessä on syytä ottaa huomioon kaikkien liikennemuotojen tarpeet, ei ole mitenkään kestävää, että seudun henkilökilometreissa mitaten suosituin liikennemuoto eli autoilu kuristetaan hengiltä ja liikkuminen vaikeutuu jatkuvasti. Minusta kaupungin tasapainoinen kehitys on paljon parempi vaihtoehto kuin nyt Vihreiden ajama hyvin yksipuolinen liikennepolitiikka.


Joskus vielä 80-luvulla liikennemuotojen kehittämisessä Helsingissä oli strategia, jonka kantava ajatus oli suurinpiirtein näin: "kaikkia liikennemuotoja kehitetään tasapuolisesti". Siihen aikaan se myös tarkoitti paljon myönteisempää suhtautumista yksityisautoiluun ja myös että sitä kehitetään Helsingissä.  Nykylinjauksessa on selkeästi sovittu, että painopiste on joukkoliikenteen,pyöräilyn ja kävelyn kehittämisessä. Sitten viimeisimmissä linjauksissa vielä erikseen painotetaan raideliikennettä.

Ei se ole yksityisautoilun kurjistamista, jos todetaan että tietyt kantakaupungin alueet soveltuvat joukkoliikenteelle ja kevyelle liikenteelle. Tosiasiassa moniin Eurooppalaisin kaupunkeihin verrattuna yksityisautoiluun varattujen kaistojen siirto muuhun tarkoitukseen on ollut varsin maltillista ja hidasta.

Se logiikka että varauduttaisiin yksityisautoväylien kasvattamiseen samassa suhteessa kuin kaupungin väliluku kasvaa, ei toimi kyllä millään matematiikalla. Helsingissä on jo nyt ahdasta, joten tulevaisuudessa yhä useampi väylä tullaan varaamaan joukkoliikenteelle, pyöräilylle ja kävelylle. Yksityisautoilija voi muuttaa asennettaan ja siirtyä joukkoliikennevälineeseen tai pyörän selkään.

----------


## Melamies

> No hyvä! 
> 
> Kun läpiajoa ei ole, valitaan toinen keino päästä paikasta toiseen. Kukin valitsee itselleen mieleisensä tavan, jalan, pyörällä, joukkoliikenteellä tai sitten vaikka autolla kiertäen. Vaihtoehtoja löytyy ja tarjotaan enemmän sitä mukaa, kun tilaa vievät liikkumismuodot saadaan pois tieltä.


Niin... Aluksi tässä oli käsittääkseni kysymys keskustan läpäisevän autoliikenteen kulkemisesta pinta- tai tunnelikatuja myöten. Oletan, että jos tunnelivaihtoehto on olemassa, pintavaihtoehdon käyttöä vaikeutetaan. Näinhän tehdään jo nyt. Lapinmäentiellä ajaminen on tehty tahallaan hankalaksi, koska autoliikenteen halutaan kulkevan Haagan liikenneympyrän kautta. 

http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...esuunnittelija

----------


## aki

Hesari esittelee hieman tarkemmin Lemminkäisen suunnitelmia uudesta syvemmästä tunnelivaihtoehdosta josta tekijät käyttävät nimeä "Etelä-Helsingin katu" http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005348847.html
Väylän alustava kustannusarvio on 660 miljoonaa euroa sillä reunaehdolla, että se rakennetaan allianssimallilla. Arvio ei sisällä maan päälle ulottuvia ilmanvaihtoratkaisuja eikä olemassa olevien pysäköintilaitosten uudelleenjärjestelyjä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Arvio ei sisällä maan päälle ulottuvia ilmanvaihtoratkaisuja eikä olemassa olevien pysäköintilaitosten uudelleenjärjestelyjä.


...jotka muuten nielaisivat aika huomattavan suuren summan länsimetron rakennuskustannuksista!

Well played, Lemminkäinen ja muut! Well played!  :Laughing:

----------


## hmikko

> Arvio ei sisällä maan päälle ulottuvia ilmanvaihtoratkaisuja


Kertoo jotain arvion laadusta. Parkkiluolajärjestelyjä voi pitää lisäkustannuksina, mutta ilmanvaihtohan pitää olla joka tapauksessa, eli tuossa on tietoisesti jätetty iso kustannuserä pois.

----------


## Salomaa

Vartiosaaren suunnittelu asuinkäyttöön keskeytetään. Yksi parhaimmista uutisista vuosikausiin. Päätös, joka ei kaduta jälkeenpäin ketään. Voittajia ovat kaikki Helsinkiläiset jo monet muut , mm turistit.

----------


## hylje

Häviäjiä ovat puolestaan he, jotka eivät mahdu Helsinkiin koska tuhansien asukkaiden alue jätettiin noin vaan rakentamatta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Häviäjiä ovat puolestaan he, jotka eivät mahdu Helsinkiin koska tuhansien asukkaiden alue jätettiin noin vaan rakentamatta.


No jaa. Eihän tuossa sovittu muusta kuin siitä, että Vartiosaaren suunnitteluporukka siirretään tämän vaalikauden ajaksi täydennysrakentamisen puolelle. Rakentamisen määrä ei siis muutu, mutta rakentamisen järjestys muuttuu. Sehän noiden asukaslukutavoitteiden suurin este on ollut, että KSV:ssä ei ole tarpeeksi porukkaa tekemässä.




> Voittajia ovat kaikki Helsinkiläiset jo monet muut , mm turistit.


Turistit? Miten ihmeessä Vartiosaari ja turistit liittyvät toisiinsa?

----------


## petteri

> Turistit? Miten ihmeessä Vartiosaari ja turistit liittyvät toisiinsa?


Niin, Vartiosaareenhan ei ole edes siltaa.

----------


## aki

Helsingin hallinto-oikeus on tänään kumonnut useita Helsingin yleiskaavan kriittisiä osia https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...rtaminen-nurin ja https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005553374.html Mm. Länsiväylän, Turunväylän, Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Lahdenväylän bulevardisointisuunnitelmat torpattiin. Myöskään Vartiosaaren, Ramsinniemen, Pajamäen ja Ilmalan varikkoalueen suunnitelmat eivät menneet oikeudessa läpi. 
Sen sijaan Itäväylän, Tuusulanväylän ja Vidintien bulevardisointia sekä Malmin lentokentän suunnittelua Helsinki pystyy jatkamaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Vartiosaaren ja Keskuspuiston rakentamatta jättäminen on iso asia. Kunpa kaupunkilaiset vielä muistaisivat että havainnekuvien tarkoituksena on saada päättäjät hankkeen taakse. Kaupunkibulevardien kanssa käy siksi samalla tavalla kuin Töölönlahdella: talot tehdään, mutta muut luvatut asiat unohdetaan.

Eli raitiolinjoja ja puita ei ole tarkoituskaaan laittaa kaupunkibulevardeille.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eli raitiolinjoja ja puita ei ole tarkoituskaaan laittaa kaupunkibulevardeille.


Miksei olisi? Ne bulevardit eivät toimisi ilman kunnollista joukkoliikennettä - ja kun se joukkoliikenneratkaisu ulottuu pitemmällekin, joten sitä ei voi jättää tekemättäkään. Ja miksei puita laitettaisi? Ei Helsinki tietääkseni ole koskaan tinkinyt suunnitelluista katupuista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Miksei olisi? Ne bulevardit eivät toimisi ilman kunnollista joukkoliikennettä - ja kun se joukkoliikenneratkaisu ulottuu pitemmällekin, joten sitä ei voi jättää tekemättäkään. Ja miksei puita laitettaisi? Ei Helsinki tietääkseni ole koskaan tinkinyt suunnitelluista katupuista.


Otin todisteeksi Töölönlahden. Jotta kaava olisi saatu hyväksyttyä, erityisesti Demarit piti saada kaavan taakse. Sinne piirreettiin hieno puisto, jota Hesarissa toistuvasti kuvattiin ylhäältäpäin - eli annettiin ymmärtää että nyt päätetään huippuhienosta puistosta Töölönlahdelle. Kun talot tulivat valmiiksi , sanottiin "että puistoon ei tässä tilanteessa ole varaa".

Sama toimii myös kaupunkibulevardeissa: rakennusliikkeet saavat rahansa, vaikka raitiovaunut ja puut jäävät pois.Mutta päättäjät pitää saada hankkeen taakse. Se tapahtuu siten että luodaan kuva urbaanista ja hienosta kaupungista, jota ei ole tarkoituskaan toteuttaa. Kun harhautus toimi Töölänlahdellakin, niin miksei se toimi kaupunkibulevardien suhteenkiin. Monesti näyttää siltä että kaupunki- ja yhdyskuntasuunnittelu oli jotain yhdessä päätettävää asiaa, mutta eihän se sitä ole.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Otin todisteeksi Töölönlahden.


Töölönlahden puistosta ei ole luovuttu, vaan sen toteuttamista on lykätty. Kerro mieluummin esimerkki, missä suunnitellut katupuut on jätetty toteuttamatta.

----------


## petteri

> Sama toimii myös kaupunkibulevardeissa: rakennusliikkeet saavat rahansa, vaikka raitiovaunut ja puut jäävät pois.Mutta päättäjät pitää saada hankkeen taakse. Se tapahtuu siten että luodaan kuva urbaanista ja hienosta kaupungista, jota ei ole tarkoituskaan toteuttaa. Kun harhautus toimi Töölänlahdellakin, niin miksei se toimi kaupunkibulevardien suhteenkiin. Monesti näyttää siltä että kaupunki- ja yhdyskuntasuunnittelu oli jotain yhdessä päätettävää asiaa, mutta eihän se sitä ole.


Helsingissä on jo kaupunkibulevardeja, esimerkiksi Paciuksenkatu, Huopalahdentie, Kustaa Vaasan tie ja Vihdintie. Ei mahdollisten uusien kaupunkibulevardien varrelle sen enempää palveluita tule ja muutenkin kaupunkibulevardit ovat hyvin meluisia ja aika luotaantyöntäviä ympäristöjä. Vihreillä kaupunkibulevardihörhöillä on nyt vaan ideologinen pakkomielle tehdä tuhota Helsingin vähät liikenneväylät ja tehdä autolla liikkumisesta kaupungissa mahdotonta. Kun kaupunki kasvaa voimakkaasti liikennejärjestelmää olisi väylien tuhoamisen sijasta syytä parantaa, nyt kuitenkin liikennejärjestelmää pyritään koko ajan heikentämään.

Toki väyliä voidaan kehittää ja tilaa vapauttaa tunneloimalla autoliikennettä, mutta se on Vihreille ideologisesti mahdotonta, kun liikkeen poliittinen pakkomielle on autoliikenteen estäminen. 1960-luvulla autohuumassa kuviteltiin, että kaikki liikenne voidaan hoitaa autoilla, nyt sitten toisen ääripään punavihreät Smith-Polvisen perilliset ajavat yhtä yksisilmäistä politiikkaa. Toimiva kaupunki tarvitsee monipuolista liikennettä, ei yksipuolista liikennejärjestelmää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingissä on jo kaupunkibulevardeja, esimerkiksi Paciuksenkatu, Huopalahdentie, Kustaa Vaasan tie ja Vihdintie. Ei mahdollisten uusien kaupunkibulevardien varrelle sen enempää palveluita tule ja muutenkin kaupunkibulevardit ovat hyvin meluisia ja aika luotaantyöntäviä ympäristöjä..


Tuon allekirjoitan täysin! Lisäksi asuminen niiden varrella täytyy olal aika ankeaa melun ja saasteiden vuoksi. Olen oikeastaan iloinen kun suurimmalle osalle kaupunkibulevardeista vedettiin henkselit yli. Jäljelle käi joitakin joissa voidaan sitten kokeilla utopioita. Itse asiassa länsiväyläkin voitaisiin bulevardisoida Lauttasaaren kohdalla, ihan turha johtaa sieltä enää moottoritietä kantakaupunkiin asti kun kerran on länsimetro :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## samulih

> Miksei olisi? Ne bulevardit eivät toimisi ilman kunnollista joukkoliikennettä - ja kun se joukkoliikenneratkaisu ulottuu pitemmällekin, joten sitä ei voi jättää tekemättäkään. Ja miksei puita laitettaisi? Ei Helsinki tietääkseni ole koskaan tinkinyt suunnitelluista katupuista.


Kalasatamassa on raudat ja kivetyt neliöt jo valmiina puita varten, heti tuli kun tietkin tehtiin, puut varmaan odottavat vielä ensi kesää ennen kuin istutetaan, joten kyllä niitä aina tulee

----------


## 339-DF

> Lisäksi asuminen niiden varrella täytyy olal aika ankeaa melun ja saasteiden vuoksi.


Se on niin ankeaa, että Manskulla ja Mäkelänkadulla asunnot ovat vallan tyhjentyneet ja jos joku sellaisen suostuu itselleen ostamaan, niin neliöhinnat ovat Pieksämäen luokkaa. Eiku...

Ihan kun tästäkin olisi jauhettu jo monen monituista kertaa. Älä muuta Manskulle, Rainer, kun et siitä tykkää. Mutta älä dissaa niitä, jotka valitsevat sieltä itselleen kodin, ihan vapaaehtoisesti.

----------


## samulih

Hesarin kolumnissa oli että kaikki haluaa ostoskeskuksiin mutta hauskaa on se että nehän ovat vain poliittisia valintoja, jos ei annettaisi rakentaa ostoskeskuksia vaan olisi bulevardiajattelua, kyllä se kansa sinne löytäisi kahville ja ostoksille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli raitiolinjoja ja puita ei ole tarkoituskaaan laittaa kaupunkibulevardeille.


Minulla ei ole mitään sitä vastaan, että uskot näin. Helsingissä kuitenkin on vallalla oikea puufetissi, meillähän tungetaan kaikki kadut täyteen puita niin, että olo on kuin olisi metsässä koko ajan. Että jos joka kadulla on pieni metsikkö, niin miksi se juuri Vihdintieltä jäisi tekemättä? Minusta uskomuksesi ei ole kovin realistinen.

Mitä ratikkaan tulee, niin se alkaa olla sen verran olennainen osa kaupunkibulevardia, että "toteutetaan myöhemmin" ei edes minusta, ikuisestia pessimististä, kuulosta kovin todennäköiseltä. Tietysti saatan olla väärässä, mutta eikö me molemmat kuitenkin toivota, että ratikka tulee?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingissä on jo kaupunkibulevardeja, esimerkiksi Paciuksenkatu, Huopalahdentie, Kustaa Vaasan tie ja Vihdintie.


Tai Mechelininkatu, Mannerheimintie, Mäkelänkatu. Sattuvat olemaan ihan suosittuja asuinkatuja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se on niin ankeaa, että Manskulla ja Mäkelänkadulla asunnot ovat vallan tyhjentyneet ja jos joku sellaisen suostuu itselleen ostamaan, niin neliöhinnat ovat Pieksämäen luokkaa. Eiku...


Manskun varren nykyiset asunnot menevät kaupaksi sen takia että niistä on itse ydinkeskustaan korkeintaan 20 minuutin matka julkisilla,ja kävelymatkan päässä on merkittäviä ajanviettopaikkoja kuten olympia- ja jalkapallostadion, uimastadion, ooppera, teattereita, jäähalli ym. Jos ajatellaan että Manskua pidennettäisiin Pirkkolaan asti niin siellä on samat palvelut kuin jossain lähiössä ja matka keskustaan kestäisi kanssa saman verran kuin lähiöstä, mutta päälle tulisivat melu ja saastevaikutukset. 

Itselläni on sellaiset teräskeuhkot ja unenlahjat että jos ei olisi perhettä niin voisin asua Manskulla mutta nykyisen perheen kanssa ei onnistu, eii vaikka olisi rahaa 150 neliön kämppään. Hyvin suuri osa yli 40-vuotiaista kärsii sellaisista terveysoireista että jonkun valtakadun varrella asuminen olisi myrkkyä.  

Sunnitelluissa kaupunkibulevardeissa on se huono puoli että ne kattaisivat korkeintaan 2 korttelia sivusuuntaan itse bulevardista joten missään niiden varrella ei pystyisi välttämään saasteita ja melua. 

[EDIT:]Tähän lisään vielä sen että jos kaupunki tosissaan haluaa toteuttaa nämä rakennushankkeet kaikkien valtateiden varrelle, niin kannattaa tosisaan miettiä mahdollisuutta kattaa ne ja rakentaa niiden päälle. Silloin uudet asuinalueet saadaan yhtenäisemmiksi ilman että niitä halkoo mikään valtaväylä ja eliminoidaan saasteet ja melu.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ihan nyt vain sellainen vinkki, että maksetut neliöhinnat on aika hyvä indikaattori ihmisten valinnoille asumisasioissa. Jos iso osa haluaa asua Manskulla, niin sitten haluaa, ei se asia muutu, vaikka lähiöistä huudellaan, että se on ihan kauheeta se sellainen.

----------


## Salomaa

Näillä uusilla kaupunkibulevardeilla autojen lukumäärä säilyy ja työliikenteen aamu- ja iltapäiväruuhkat säilyvät ennallaan. Ei niistä mitään viihtyisiä asuinkatuja siten tule. On tutkittu että syöpätapauksia esiintyy enemmän Mäkelänkadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä ja muiden vastaavien sisäänajoväylien asukkailla. Kyllä tässä silloin oma osuutensa on autojen päästöillä. Jos esimerkiksi hesari tekisi juttuja syopien esiintymisen korrelaatiosta liikenteen määrään, niin eihän ne Manskun ja Mäkelänkadun asunnot menisi kaupaksi Pieksämäen hinnoillakaan.

Puuntaimen laittaminen teräskehikön sisään ei tietysti iso juttu ole, mutta ei samannäköinen ole kuin havainnekuvassa. Jos joku kokonaisuus sovitaan tehtäväksi määrätyllä tavalla, niin toteutus pitäsi hoitaa silloin sovitusti loppuun saakka. Näin ei vaan ole Helsingissä, vaan havainnekuvien tyylikkäästä versiosta siirrytään riisuttuun versioon kun on saatu nimet paperiin ja valtuustosta leima.  Siinä tilanteessä on ihan Helsinkiläistä kaupunkisuunnittelukulttuuria, että raitiolinja odottaa syistä X,Y ja Z.

----------


## petteri

> Tai Mechelininkatu, Mannerheimintie, Mäkelänkatu. Sattuvat olemaan ihan suosittuja asuinkatuja.


Tuon tasoiset kadut eivät yksinkertaisesti riitä satojen tuhansien asukkaiden ja satojen tuhansien työpaikkojen tarpeisiin sisääntuloväylillä kuin täysin epärealistisessa fantasiamaailmassa. Puolentoista miljoonan asukkaan metropolialue tarvitsee paljon läpäisykykyisempiä teitä ja katuja. Mitä kauempana ytimestä ollaan, sitä tehokkaampia teitä tyypillisesti tarvitaan, jos moottorikadut eivät kulje ytimen ali. 

Toki hulluimmat Vihreät liikennehörhöt haluavat tehdä Helsingistä maailman ruuhkaisimman kaupungin purkamalla moottoritiet ja rakentamalla niin tilalle niin kapeita ja kurjia kujia kuin ikinä ilkeää. Miksi? Jotta kukaan ei vaan voisi liikkua autolla, tuolla pahalla ja syntisellä kapineella. Tämä on yhtä hullua liikennesuunnittelua kuin Smith-Polvisen suunnitelma moottoriteistä maan tasossa Punavuoren ja Kruunuhaan läpi, nyt ollaan vaan liikennefanatismin toisessa ääripäässä, jossa autoilla ei ole mitään arvoa kaupungin toimivuudelle. 

Jo hevoskärrien aikana, silloin kun Pariisissa, Berliinissä ja Wienissä oli yhtä paljon asukkaita kuin Helsingissä nyt, rakennettiin hyvin leveitä bulevardeja, jotta liikenne jotenkin saatiin sujumaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihan nyt vain sellainen vinkki, että maksetut neliöhinnat on aika hyvä indikaattori ihmisten valinnoille asumisasioissa. Jos iso osa haluaa asua Manskulla, niin sitten haluaa, ei se asia muutu, vaikka lähiöistä huudellaan, että se on ihan kauheeta se sellainen.


Ja vielä enemmän maksetaan asunnoista Töölön sivukaduilla.

Kantakaupunki ja nimenonomaan läntinen ja eteläinen osa  suosittua siksi että asumalla siellä pääsee osalliseksi suurkaupungin huvielämään ja sosiaaliseen arvonnousuun, ei siksi että se olisi terveellistä tai esim työn kannalta välttämätöntä. Kantakaupungin eri osien välillä on myös eroja haluttavuuden suhteen, esim Hämeentien-Helsinginkadun risteys on vähemmän suosittuja, ja Häneentien varrella olevassa Hermannissa hintataso on lähiöiden luokkaa.

Ymmärrän että Helsinki haluaisi rakentaa ulosmenoteiden varrelle halpoja asuntoja sille porukalle joka nyt muuttaa lähiöihin, mutta jos annettaisiin kuitenkin ihmisten päättää toteutuksesta ettei rakenneta sutta ja sekundaa.  Sillä on kanssa merkitys miten hyvin lähiöistä joissa asuun n 80%  pk-seudun asukkaista, pääsee liikkumaan kantakaupungin suuntaan ja nimenomaan muulla tavoin kuin omilla autoilla. Se ei ole kantakaupungin asukkaiden asia yksin  päättää.

t. Rainer

----------


## hmikko

> Sama toimii myös kaupunkibulevardeissa: rakennusliikkeet saavat rahansa, vaikka raitiovaunut ja puut jäävät pois.


Vasta-argumentti tähän on Laajasalon raitiotie. Se päätettiin rakentaa, vaikka reitille tulee kallis Suomen pisin silta, ja vaikka asuintalojen rakentaminen Laajasalon uusilla alueilla oli jo käynnissä. Helsingin päättäjät ihan oikeasti noudattivat joukkoliikenteestä lausuttuja periaatteita uusien asuinalueiden suhteen. Ja Laajasalon tapauksessa rakennusliikkeet todellakin saavat rahansa, kun kaupunki ilmeisesti ei rahastanut raitiotiestä koituvaa maan ja asuntojen arvon nousua itselleen paljoakaan.

Toisin sanoen en epäile tällä hetkellä poliittista tahtoa toteuttaa pikaraitiotiejärjestelmää kuten uudessa yleiskaavassa on linjattu. Raide-Jokerin ja Laajasalon ratikan päätökset osoittavat, että suunta on tältä osin kääntynyt.





> Helsingissä kuitenkin on vallalla oikea puufetissi, meillähän tungetaan kaikki kadut täyteen puita niin, että olo on kuin olisi metsässä koko ajan.


Helsingissä on käsittääkseni katupuita selvästi vähemmän kuin vertailukelpoisissa länsieurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa. Todellakaan ei ole mitään fetissiä, eikä hääppöistä budjettia puiden hoitamiseen verrattuna moneen paikkaan. Syy toki lienee se, että Suomessa on enemmän ja vähemmän luonnontilaista metsää yleensä aika lähellä ja suhtautuminen siksi erilaista kuin suurkaupungeissa maailmalla, joissa kivikaupungista pois pääseminen ei käy yhtä helposti.

----------


## hylje

> Miksi? Jotta kukaan ei vaan voisi liikkua autolla


Jos bulevardeille on suunniteltu suurin piirtein saman verran ajoneuvoliikennettä kuin nytkin, voidaan yksinkertaisesti todeta ettei nykyäänkään kukaan voi liikkua autolla. Ihan hyvin se tuntuu toimivan.




> Jo hevoskärrien aikana, silloin kun Pariisissa, Berliinissä ja Wienissä oli yhtä paljon asukkaita kuin Helsingissä nyt, rakennettiin hyvin leveitä bulevardeja, jotta liikenne jotenkin saatiin sujumaan.


Me elämme tehokkaiden ja nivellettyjen sähkökärrien aikana, joten kapeampikin katu riittää samaan liikennemäärään.

----------


## Salomaa

No kun nyt sitten täällä uskotaan että suunniteltu toteutuu yhtä hienona kuin puhutaa, niin tarkoitatte siis sitä että ohessa olevan kuvankaltaisen bulevardin toteutuminen on täysin realistista ?

https://www.rakennuslehti.fi/2018/02...skasittelyssa/

----------


## citybus

> No kun nyt sitten täällä uskotaan että suunniteltu toteutuu yhtä hienona kuin puhutaa, niin tarkoitatte siis sitä että ohessa olevan kuvankaltaisen bulevardin toteutuminen on täysin realistista ?
> 
> https://www.rakennuslehti.fi/2018/02...skasittelyssa/


[sarkasmi]Totta kai, katso nyt vaikka nykyistä kaupunkibulevardiamme Mäkelänkatua.[/sarkasmi]

----------


## petteri

> Jos bulevardeille on suunniteltu suurin piirtein saman verran ajoneuvoliikennettä kuin nytkin, voidaan yksinkertaisesti todeta ettei nykyäänkään kukaan voi liikkua autolla. Ihan hyvin se tuntuu toimivan.


Kuinkas monta kaistaa tuollainen läpäisykyky sitten vaatiikaan risteyksissä? Suunnilleen neljä autoille suuntaansa, (osa kääntyville), yksi ratikalle, yksi busseille, yksi pyörille ja yksi kävelijöille. Sitten toki pysäkit ja muut viritykset päälle. 

Jos väylien läpäisykykyä ei haluta romauttaa, leveyttä tarvitaan suunnilleen tuplasti esimerkiksi nykyiseen Hämeenlinnanväylän käytävään verrattuna eli kadun leveys on jotain 80-100 metriä. Toki maailmalla on tuollaisiakin, toki yleensä ilman ratikkaa, tästä voi katsoa esimerkkiä kahden kaupunkibulevardin risteyksestä Helsingin kokoisesta kaupungista, (kadun alle menee vielä metro): https://www.google.fi/maps/@39.48979...2!8i6656?dcr=0

Ja tässä sitten yksi kaupunkibulevardi pikaratikan kanssa, leveyttä on aika valtavasti ja toki tällä bulevardilla ovat vilkkaimmat risteykset eri tasossa:

https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Din....5247868?dcr=0

Nämä ovat siis todellisia kaupunkibulevardiratkaisuja, joita käytetään ison kaupungin sisääntuloväylillä esikaupungeissa. Kannattaa myös huomioida, että rakennukset ovat huumaavan liikenteen melun vuoksi aika kaukana tiestä. (Tuo Berliinin bulevardi vie keskustasta suhteellisen hiljaiseen suuntaan.)

----------


## Melamies

> Näillä uusilla kaupunkibulevardeilla autojen lukumäärä säilyy ja työliikenteen aamu- ja iltapäiväruuhkat säilyvät ennallaan. Ei niistä mitään viihtyisiä asuinkatuja siten tule. On tutkittu että syöpätapauksia esiintyy enemmän Mäkelänkadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä ja muiden vastaavien sisäänajoväylien asukkailla. Kyllä tässä silloin oma osuutensa on autojen päästöillä. Jos esimerkiksi hesari tekisi juttuja syopien esiintymisen korrelaatiosta liikenteen määrään, niin eihän ne Manskun ja Mäkelänkadun asunnot menisi kaupaksi Pieksämäen hinnoillakaan.
> 
> Puuntaimen laittaminen teräskehikön sisään ei tietysti iso juttu ole, mutta ei samannäköinen ole kuin havainnekuvassa. Jos joku kokonaisuus sovitaan tehtäväksi määrätyllä tavalla, niin toteutus pitäsi hoitaa silloin sovitusti loppuun saakka. Näin ei vaan ole Helsingissä, vaan havainnekuvien tyylikkäästä versiosta siirrytään riisuttuun versioon kun on saatu nimet paperiin ja valtuustosta leima.  Siinä tilanteessä on ihan Helsinkiläistä kaupunkisuunnittelukulttuuria, että raitiolinja odottaa syistä X,Y ja Z.


Eikös HS kertonut juuri siitä entisestä toimistotalosta Manskulla, johon ei mainitsemistasi syistä tehty asuntoja, vaan minivarastoja?

Puuntaimi on kaupunkisuunnitelijoiden mielestä varsin elastinen käsite, eikä taimen koolla ole ylärajaa. Toki mitä isompi "taimi", sitä suolaisempi hintalappu, mutta eihän Stadilla ole rahapulaa kuin terveydenhoidossa ja leipäjonoissa.

Havainnekuvilla huijataan, niissä pitäisi lukea isolla joka kulmassa "Mainos, ei vastaa todellisuutta, paitsi ehkä säätilan suhteen max 30 pv / vuosi.

----------


## Salomaa

Luinpa juuri juttuja Östersundomin kaavoituksesta. Olin silloin valtuuston lehterillä , kun hurmostilassa valtuutetut yksimielisesti riehuivat kaappauksesta Hakasta lukuunottamatta.

Nyt sitten on nähty tuon riehumisen kiirellisyys. Joten voidaan todeta että jonkun verran taikinointa ja vatkaamista on luvassa ennenkuin jonkinlainen aihio edes kaupunkibulevardista on näkyvissä.

----------


## hmikko

> Eikös HS kertonut juuri siitä entisestä toimistotalosta Manskulla, johon ei mainitsemistasi syistä tehty asuntoja, vaan minivarastoja?


Tuossa oli kyse vanhan toimistotalon remonttikustannuksista. Asunnoiksi muuttaminen olisi ollut kallista talon rakenteesta johtuen, eli porraskäytävien puuttumisen ja syvän rungon takia, ja kylppärit vesijohtoineen viemäreineen olisi pitänyt rakentaaa entisiin "kuiviin" toimistotiloihin. Tähän lisäksi vaatimus melu- ja pölyeristyksestä Manskun varrella, sekä kaavamuutos asuinkäyttöön. Omistaja laski, että pienvarastoista saa nopeammin ja minimaalisella investoinnilla rahat pois ja käsittääkseni ilman kaavamuutosta. Pienvarastoistahan maksetaan varsin suolaista hintaa ja kerrosneliöistä saa ilmeisesti siten melkoisen tuoton. Kyse siis EI ollut siitä, etteikö kaavamuutosta olisi saanut, vaan siitä, että vanhan toimistotalon omistaja laski, että ei kannata. Kyseisessä kohdassa Mannerheimintietä on vastapäätä suht uus asuintalo 2000-luvun alusta, vanhempien 50-lukulaisten välissä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei niistä mitään viihtyisiä asuinkatuja siten tule. On tutkittu että syöpätapauksia esiintyy enemmän Mäkelänkadulla ja Mannerheimintiellä ja muiden vastaavien sisäänajoväylien asukkailla.


Niiden varsilla ihmiset kuitenkin asuvat - ja ihan mielelläänkin - kukapas sitä on kieltämään?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:36 ----------




> Puolentoista miljoonan asukkaan metropolialue tarvitsee paljon läpäisykykyisempiä teitä ja katuja.


Toisin sanoen tehokkaampaa joukkoliikennettä. Eiköhän se asia ole järjestettävissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:38 ----------




> Ja vielä enemmän maksetaan asunnoista Töölön sivukaduilla.


Voin luvata, että niitä sivukatujakin on tulossa bulevardien myötä.  :Wink: 

Ei sivukatujen suosio muuta sitä tosiasiaa, että myös bulevardien varsilla asutaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei sivukatujen suosio muuta sitä tosiasiaa, että myös bulevardien varsilla asutaan.


Kotikaupungissasi Tukholmassa on ymmärtääkseni onnistuttu vastaamaan kasvun haasteisiin muulla tavalla kuin muuttamalla kaupunkien sisääntuloväylät asuinkaduiksi.  Ruotsissa ei edes tunneta käsitettä "stadsbulevard" siinä mielesä kuin Suomessa. Siellä on käsite "stadsavený" mutta se tatkoittaa ihan eri asiaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kotikaupungissasi Tukholmassa on ymmärtääkseni onnistuttu vastaamaan kasvun haasteisiin muulla tavalla kuin muuttamalla kaupunkien sisääntuloväylät asuinkaduiksi.  Ruotsissa ei edes tunneta käsitettä "stadsbulevard" siinä mielesä kuin Suomessa. Siellä on käsite "stadsavený" mutta se tatkoittaa ihan eri asiaa.



Oikea sana on "stadsgata". Suunniteltuja kaupunkikatuja on mm. Tukholmassa Nynäsvägen, Södertäljevägen, Solnassa Solnavägen, Nackassa Värmdövägen... Ja pohjoisessa Sundbybergissä vielä poikittainen Enköpingsvägen.

Lisäksi niiden jo olemassaolevien kaupunkikatujen vaikutus taitaa ulottua vähän pitemmälle kuin Helsingin sisääntuloteiden. Siis niiden vaikutuspiirissä on enemmän kantakaupunkia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oikea sana on "stadsgata". Suunniteltuja kaupunkikatuja on mm. Tukholmassa Nynäsvägen, Södertäljevägen, Solnassa Solnavägen, Nackassa Värmdövägen... Ja pohjoisessa Sundbybergissä vielä poikittainen Enköpingsvägen.


Mitkä näistä on virallisesti päätetty  tai jo toteutusvaiheessa? 




> Lisäksi niiden jo olemassaolevien kaupunkikatujen vaikutus taitaa ulottua vähän pitemmälle kuin Helsingin sisääntuloteiden. Siis niiden vaikutuspiirissä on enemmän kantakaupunkia.


Se pitää paikkansa että perinteisen kanta-Tukholman eteläpuolella  sekä Solnassa ja Sundbybergissä on ennestään joitakin kantakaupunkimaisia ennen sotaa rakennettuja tiiviimpiä saarekkeita, mutta muuten on esikaupunkialue aika hajanainen kuten Helsingissäkin. Ymmärrän myös että Solnan, Sundbybergin ja kanta-Tukholman tavoite on kasvaa yhteen, mutta miten on ajateltu järjestää ajoneuvoliikenne esim Södertäljen suunnasta tulevalla ja kaupungin ohi pohjoiseen jatkavalla  E4 mootttoritiellä jos siitä tehdään "kaupunkikatu"?

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mitkä näistä on virallisesti päätetty  tai jo toteutusvaiheessa?


Projektivaiheessa on ainakin Götgatanin jatko etelään (Nynäsvägen, Söderstaden-projekti), ajoitettu toteutettavaksi 2020-2030.

Södertäljevägen taas sisältyy tietääkseni tämän vuoden budjettiin. Siitä muutetaan kaduksi vain pari kilometriä (Liljeholmin sillalta moottoritien liittymään), Kopungin ohi kiemurteleva E4/E20 jää siis entiselleen (ainakin toistaiseksi  :Wink: ).

Tässäpä on aiheesta HS:ssä ihan tuore juttukin. Graafista näkee, että Helsingissä on kantakaupunkia suhteessa huomattavasti vähemmään kuin Tukholmassa.
https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005562497.html

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Projektivaiheessa on ainakin Götgatanin jatko etelään (Nynäsvägen, Söderstaden-projekti), ajoitettu toteutettavaksi 2020-2030.
> 
> Södertäljevägen taas sisältyy tietääkseni tämän vuoden budjettiin. Siitä muutetaan kaduksi vain pari kilometriä (Liljeholmin sillalta moottoritien liittymään), Kopungin ohi kiemurteleva E4/E20 jää siis entiselleen (ainakin toistaiseksi ).
> 
> Tässäpä on aiheesta HS:ssä ihan tuore juttukin. Graafista näkee, että Helsingissä on kantakaupunkia suhteessa huomattavasti vähemmään kuin Tukholmassa.
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005562497.html


Tuon hesarin artikkelin panin merkille, ja se ei ole ollut yllätys että Helsinki häviää Tukholmalel ja Kööpenhaminalle siksi että a) Helsinki on aina ollut asukasluvultaan (koko seutu ml) n kolmanneksen verran pienempi, ja b)  huonosti hoidettua ryteikköä on Helsingissä jätetty vähän joka paikkaan, eli tiivistämisen varaa on. 

Oslo on yllättäjä mutta sen kasvu on ymmärtääkseni tapahtunut Norjan hallituksen voimakkaista aluepoliittisista toimenpiteistä huolimatta, ja tiiveys johtuu siitä että kaupunkia ympäröi vuoristo, ja asutus on levinnyt laaksoihin eikä haulikolla räiskien joka suuntaan.

En näe silti että kaupungista ulos johtavien moottoriteiden muuttaminen asuntokaduiksi parantaisi tilannetta, kokeiltaisiin nyt ensin rakentaa niiden varrelle työpaikkoja ja asunnot sinne minne ne sopivat paremmin. Jos tarkoituksena on vähentää autoliikennettä keskustassa niin tietullit olisi oikeudenmukaisempi toimenpide.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Nyt Vesa Nurminen ei ole muistanut mainita Tukholman moottoritietunneleita, joiden rakentaminen liittyy keskeisesti Tukholman lliikenteen parantamiseen.

Viime aikoina  on rakennettu tunneloitu Södrä Länken(2004) ja Nörra Länken(2014) ja Österleden on suunnittelussa pitkälle.Tämä kehä muodostaa keskustan läpi kulkevan Södermalmtunneln/ Klarabergsstrandleden moottorikadun lisäksi liikenteen rungon. Helsingin kehätie verkostosta taas yhä puuttuu keskustan alta kulkeva kehätie eli keskustatunneli. Tukholmassa myös autoliikenteen edellytyksistä pidetään huolta. Myöskään yhdenkään liikenteellisesti merkittävään suuntaan johtavan moottoritien purkaminen ei ole agendalla. Helsingissähän Vihreät haluavat purkaa tuhota moottoriväylät Kehä I:lle eli noin 10 kilometrin etäisyydelle keskustasta.

Tukholmassa on myös vähän aikaa sitten valmistunut paikallinen Pisara tai keskustan lähijunarata, Citybanan ja meneillään on erittäin laaja Tunnelbanan laajennussuunnitelma. Helsingin seudulla taas raskasraidehankkkeista  menossa vain Kivenlahden jatkeen laajennus.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt Vesa Nurminen ei ole muistanut mainita Tukholman moottoritietunneleita, joiden rakentaminen liittyy keskeisesti Tukholman lliikenteen parantamiseen.


Ei liity.

Kauas Tukholman kaupungista tulevan moottoritietunnelin (https://www.trafikverket.se/nara-dig...art-stockholm/) ei ole tarkoitus muuttaa E4/E20-väylän funktiota millään tavalla. Se on vain kaistan lisäämistä, joskin se kaista lisääntyy muualla kuin olemassaolevalla väylällä. Se voisi vastata vaikkapa uutta kehätietä Helsinkiin.

Mitäköhän muita moottoritietunneleita mahtaa olla rakenteilla?





> Viime aikoina  on rakennettu tunneloitu Södrä Länken(2004) ja Nörra Länken(2014) ja Österleden on suunnittelussa pitkälle.


Österleden on tällä hetkellä vähän paussilla, koska hinta ja hyödyttömyys. Södra ja Norra länken eivät ole muuta tehneet kuin pahentaneet liikennettä. Södra länken on lisäksi tukossa ja se joudutaan sulkemaan aika ajoin ruuhkien takia.





> Tämä kehä muodostaa keskustan läpi kulkevan Södermalmtunneln/ Klarabergsstrandleden moottorikadun lisäksi liikenteen rungon.


Södermalmstunnel ja Klarastrandsleden ovat vuosikymmenten takaa ja ainakin ensin mainittu saattaa lähiaikoina muuttua hieman, jos liittymien määrää vähennetään. Näihin oelennaisesti liittyvä Klaratunnel on jo muuttumassa, kun yksi uloskäynti suljetaan.





> Helsingin kehätie verkostosta taas yhä puuttuu keskustan alta kulkeva kehätie eli keskustatunneli.


Helsinki ei tarvitse keskustatunnelia, koska Helsinki on jo täysin kierrettävissä kahta kehää pitkin, ja lisäksi kaupunki on läpiajettava pohjoispuolelta.





> Myöskään yhdenkään liikenteellisesti merkittävään suuntaan johtavan moottoritien purkaminen ei ole agendalla.


Ehkä siksi, että mitään liikenteellisesti merkittävää moottoritietä (Tukholman näkökulmasta) ei ole olemassakaan? Toistaiseksi mitään moottoritietä ei olla purkamassa, saa nähdä, muuttuuko asia, kun Förbifart on valmis. Siihen kyllä saattaa helposti mennä vielä vuosikymmen. Ennen sitä tuskin, koska Tukholman läpi kulkee etelä-pohjoissuuntainen liikenne. Vähän sama kuin jos Helsingin halki kulkisi Vaalimaa-Turku -moottoritie.




> Tukholmassa on myös vähän aikaa sitten valmistunut paikallinen Pisara tai keskustan lähijunarata, Citybanan ja meneillään on erittäin laaja Tunnelbanan laajennussuunnitelma.


Tunnelbanan suunnitelma, ei toteutus. Sitä siis jouduttaneen odottamaan. Citybanan sen sijaan ei vastaa Pisaraa sikäli, että Citybanan vastasi raideliikenteen kapasiteettipulaan keskustassa (jossa oli aiemmin tasan kaksi raideparia kaikkea junaliikennettä varten), Helsingissä sitä pulaa ei periaattessa ole, etenkin, kun ratapiha järjestellään uudelleen.





> Helsingin seudulla taas raskasraidehankkkeista  menossa vain Kivenlahden jatkeen laajennus.


Tukholmassa taas keskitytään tällä hetkellä kevytraideliikenteen laajentamiseen, raskasraidehankkeet seuraavat mahdollisesti sitten perässä.

----------


## hmikko

> Helsingin seudulla taas raskasraidehankkkeista  menossa vain Kivenlahden jatkeen laajennus.


Pasila-Riihimäki -välin kohennusta meneillään 150 miljoonalla.

----------


## j-lu

Re: Kaupunkibulevardit

Tein varmuuskopioita ja jämähdin katselemaan kuvia aika pitkältä ajalta. New Yorkin Park Avenue on erittäin viihtyisän oloinen katu kuvissa ja muistoissa. Googlen mukaan se on 42 metriä leveä, kaistoja näyttäisi olevan kuusi. Mietin, miksi se näyttää niin paljon viihtyisämmältä kuin esimerkiksi Mäkelänkatu tai Huopalahdentie. En keksinyt muuta syytä kuin kadun leveyden ja talojen korkeuden välisen suhteen. Aika massiivinenkin liikenne tuntuu pieneltä, kun sen kehystää riittävän isoilla rakennuksilla.

Tietääkö palstalaiset, käsitelläänkö tätä aihepiiriä jossain kirjallisuudessa tms?

----------


## Tonxhu

> Re: Kaupunkibulevardit
> 
> Tein varmuuskopioita ja jämähdin katselemaan kuvia aika pitkältä ajalta. New Yorkin Park Avenue on erittäin viihtyisän oloinen katu kuvissa ja muistoissa. Googlen mukaan se on 42 metriä leveä, kaistoja näyttäisi olevan kuusi. Mietin, miksi se näyttää niin paljon viihtyisämmältä kuin esimerkiksi Mäkelänkatu tai Huopalahdentie. En keksinyt muuta syytä kuin kadun leveyden ja talojen korkeuden välisen suhteen. Aika massiivinenkin liikenne tuntuu pieneltä, kun sen kehystää riittävän isoilla rakennuksilla.
> 
> Tietääkö palstalaiset, käsitelläänkö tätä aihepiiriä jossain kirjallisuudessa tms?


Arkkitehtuuriin ja kaupunkisuunnitteluun liittyvässä kirjallisuudessa mittasuhteet onkin yleinen aihe. Jan Gehlin "Cities for People" sisältää paljon käytännönläheistä asiaa tilan kokemisesta, mutta ei ainakaan suoranaisesti suhteessa katuleveyteen ja liikennemääriin. Mielestäni se on kuitenkin erinomainen lähtöpiste jos haluaa ymmärtää paremmin mitkä periaatteet hallitsevat kokemusta kaupunkiympäristöstä.

----------


## aki

> Helsingin hallinto-oikeus on tänään kumonnut useita Helsingin yleiskaavan kriittisiä osia https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...rtaminen-nurin ja https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000005553374.html Mm. Länsiväylän, Turunväylän, Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Lahdenväylän bulevardisointisuunnitelmat torpattiin. Myöskään Vartiosaaren, Ramsinniemen, Pajamäen ja Ilmalan varikkoalueen suunnitelmat eivät menneet oikeudessa läpi. 
> Sen sijaan Itäväylän, Tuusulanväylän ja Vidintien bulevardisointia sekä Malmin lentokentän suunnittelua Helsinki pystyy jatkamaan.


KHO on tänään vahvistanut Helsingin hallinto-oikeuden aiemman kannan joka estää Helsingin suunnitelmat lukuisista uusista rakennusalueista https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...et-helsingissa.
Jatkossa Helsinki voi siis jatkaa Vihdintien, Tuusulanväylän ja Itäväylän bulevardisointisuunnitelmia sekä Malmin lentokentän muuttamista asuinalueeksi. 
Vartiosaaren, Ramsinniemen, Keskuspuiston, Tuomarinkylän pellot sekä monet muut alueet Helsingin kaavoittajat joutuvat nyt jättämään rauhaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Päätös on järjen voitto. On se nyt kummaa jos kaupunkia ei voi kehittää ilman  Vartiosaaren ja Keskuspuiston rakentamista. Helsingissä on liiallinen rakentamisen vimma ja kasvattamisen vimma. Se tietysti johtuu siitä että kaikille voidaan jakaa kaikkea kivaa: Kokoomuslaisille yrittäjille lisätuloja, Rakennusmiesdemareille töitä ja Vihreille raitiovaunu - pyöräteitä.

Sitä kestävän kehityksen periaatetta tungetaan joka paikkaan. Mutta todettakoon nyt että kaupungin kasvattaminen keskeltä ja laidoilta, tai itse  asiassa joka paikasta ei ole mitään kestävää kehitystä.

Laiturilla oli tilaisuus, jossa käsiteltiin kaupunkitilan muuttamista. Kirjan tekijä esitti havainnoillesti kuinka nelkaistaisen kadun toinen kaista voidaan ottaa kaupunkilaisten käyttöön ja mitä sillä saavutetaan.
TEkijän nimeä on muista mutta kirjan nimi on Closer together.

----------


## tlajunen

> Helsingissä on liiallinen rakentamisen vimma ja kasvattamisen vimma. Se tietysti johtuu siitä että kaikille voidaan jakaa kaikkea kivaa: Kokoomuslaisille yrittäjille lisätuloja, Rakennusmiesdemareille töitä ja Vihreille raitiovaunu - pyöräteitä.


Ei tähän salaliittoteorioita tarvita. Kyllä se syy on ihan siinä, että Helsinkiin on reilusti enemmän tulijoita kuin on tarjota asuntoja. Rakentamisen tarkoitus on olla estämättä tätä luonnollista kehitystä.

Onneksi KHO:n päätös ei nyt estä ainoatakaan projektia, mitä on suunniteltu toteutettavaksi 15 vuoden sisällä. Ehditään hyvin saamaan kaavamuutokset tehtyä ennen kuin tulee lisää rakentamistarvetta. (Tällä kertaa riittävin taustaselvityksin, jotta ei pysähdy laillisuuskysymyksiin.)

----------


## Melamies

> Ei tähän salaliittoteorioita tarvita. Kyllä se syy on ihan siinä, että Helsinkiin on reilusti enemmän tulijoita kuin on tarjota asuntoja.


Jos tulijoista voitaisiin seuloa sosiaalipummit pois, uusien asuntojen tarve putoaisi dramaattisesti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos tulijoista voitaisiin seuloa sosiaalipummit pois, uusien asuntojen tarve putoaisi dramaattisesti.


Mun mielestäni ihmisten nimittely sosiaalipummeiksi ei kuulu tähän foorumiin. Kuka tahansa keskituloinen voi tipahtaa köyhyysloukkuun ja voi joutua asumaan sosiaalisesti tuotettussa vuokra-asunnossa esim perhettä kohdanneen onnettomuuden, sairauden, kuoleman tai epäsopuisan avioeron seurauksena.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Onneksi KHO:n päätös ei nyt estä ainoatakaan projektia, mitä on suunniteltu toteutettavaksi 15 vuoden sisällä. Ehditään hyvin saamaan kaavamuutokset tehtyä ennen kuin tulee lisää rakentamistarvetta. (Tällä kertaa riittävin taustaselvityksin, jotta ei pysähdy laillisuuskysymyksiin.)


Näin. Käytännön vaikutustahan tuolla kho:n päätöksellä ei juuri ole. Seuraava yleiskaavakierros on ennen kuin nyt kumottuja osia oli edes tarkoitus rakentaa.

Hesarissa oli juttu tänään kaavasta valittaneesta seniorikansalaisesta. Valitusoikeus viranomaisten päätöksistä on oikeusvaltion perustaa, mutta kyllähän se laittaa miettimään, kun ihmiset, jotka kohta pukkaavat horsmaa, jaksavat taistella sellaista kehitystä vastaan, joka ei heitä koske.

Länsimaisessa demokratiassa on muutenkin se ongelma, että jälkipolville rakennettavasta maailmasta päättävät 50+ vuotiaat ihmiset, ja yleensä heidän tavoittelemansa maailma, tai vaikka sitten kaupunki, on aika erilainen mistä nuoret unelmoivat. Näkyy ihan tälläkin hetkellä eri liikenne- ja asumismuotojen suosimisessa. Lähiö tai pientalo ja auto on 50- ja 60- luvulla syntyneiden juttu. Siitä pidetään kynsin hampain kiinni ajattelematta ollenkaan, miten nuoret mahdollisesti haluavat elämänsä järjestää.

Onko se sitten empatian puutetta, ettei ymmärretä muiden valintoja ja odotellaan nurmijärvi-ilmiön paluuta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei tähän salaliittoteorioita tarvita. Kyllä se syy on ihan siinä, että Helsinkiin on reilusti enemmän tulijoita kuin on tarjota asuntoja. Rakentamisen tarkoitus on olla estämättä tätä luonnollista kehitystä.
> 
> Onneksi KHO:n päätös ei nyt estä ainoatakaan projektia, mitä on suunniteltu toteutettavaksi 15 vuoden sisällä. Ehditään hyvin saamaan kaavamuutokset tehtyä ennen kuin tulee lisää rakentamistarvetta. (Tällä kertaa riittävin taustaselvityksin, jotta ei pysähdy laillisuuskysymyksiin.)


Ei se ole salaliittoteoriaa, kun puolueet kertovat ihan selvästi, keiden asialla ovat. Esim. Kokoomus haluaa pitää kynsin hampain pitää kiinni mahdollisimman vapaasta yksityisauton käytöstä. Helsinkiin on tulijoita, mutta jossain vaiheessa täytyy tehdä linjaus siitä, milloin kaupunki on niin täyteen rakennettu että yliurbaanisuus tulee  toimimaan itseään vastaan. Vartiosaaren rakentamishalukkuus on hyvä esimerkki siitä, että rakentamisen itseisarvo ajaa muiden arvojen ohi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:29 ----------




> Jos tulijoista voitaisiin seuloa sosiaalipummit pois, uusien asuntojen tarve putoaisi dramaattisesti.


Yksi päättävässä asemassa oleva käytti vielä epäasiallisempaa ilmausta ja joutui luopui sanomisensa vuoksi työpaikastaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos tulijoista voitaisiin seuloa sosiaalipummit pois, uusien asuntojen tarve putoaisi dramaattisesti.


Olen kanssasi samaa mieltä. Jotta Rainer leppyy, muotoilen näin: Jos ihminen elää pitkäaikaisesti ainoastaan yhteiskunnan tukien varassa, yhteiskunta osoittaa hänelle asunnon ja maksaa muuttokustannukset sinne. Perustuslaki takaa oikeuden valita asuinpaikkansa, ja se oikeus on ilman muuta voimassa. Mutta yhteiskunta ei tue sellaista asumista, joka tapahtuu jossain muualla kuin yhteiskunnan osoittamassa asunnossa. 

Olisko tällainen kohtuullista? Jos ei niin miksi ei?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen kanssasi samaa mieltä. Jotta Rainer leppyy, muotoilen näin: Jos ihminen elää pitkäaikaisesti ainoastaan yhteiskunnan tukien varassa, yhteiskunta osoittaa hänelle asunnon ja maksaa muuttokustannukset sinne. Perustuslaki takaa oikeuden valita asuinpaikkansa, ja se oikeus on ilman muuta voimassa. Mutta yhteiskunta ei tue sellaista asumista, joka tapahtuu jossain muualla kuin yhteiskunnan osoittamassa asunnossa. 
> 
> Olisko tällainen kohtuullista? Jos ei niin miksi ei?


No missä ne "yhteiskunnan osoittamat asunnot " sitten olisivat? Sysmässä? Kuhmossa?
Esim Unkarissa on join hökkelikyliä keskellä ei mitään jonne on pakkosiirretty kaikki jotka ovat ylivelkautuneet asuntolainojen ja hintakuplan puhkeamisen takia. Unkarissa kun eurot ei ole käytössä muussa kun asuntolainojen rahayksikkönä , ja forintin kurssi kelluu, ja useimmiten alaspäin. Hökkelikylissä ei ole edes sähköjä ja asukkaat joutuvat viljelemään palstaa että saavat ruokaa. Lapset saavat käydä vain kansakoulun jne. Ja moni niistä perheistä oli ihan keskituloisia joilla oli huono onni ostaa asunto väärään ajankohtaan.

Ymmärrän että Helsingin seudulla on ongelmana se että suuri osa asukkakista nauttii asumistukea syystä jos toisesta. Näitä syitä ja tuen määriä voisi avata hieman, eli että miksi opiskelijan pitää nykyään saada niin paljon tukea että voi asua yksiössä kantakaupungissa, kun ennen kimppakämppä lähiössä oli normi?

Koko Suomen ongelma on se että työttömyys riiivaa yhtä lailla pk-seutua kuin muuttotappioalueita. Helsingin seudulla halutaan kuitenkin jatkaa asumista sen kalleudesta huolimatta koska odotetaan että tulevaisuudessa toimeentulomahdollisuudet paranisivat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> No missä ne "yhteiskunnan osoittamat asunnot " sitten olisivat? Sysmässä? Kuhmossa?


Juuri näin. Suomi on täynnä pitäjiä, joissa kerrostalot tyhjenevät tai ovat jo tyhjentyneet. Ei siis tarvittaisi unkarilaisia hökkeleitä, vaan tarjolla olisi ihan tavanomaista suomalaista kerrostaloasumista. Osa paikoista on jopa suomalaisittain melkein keskisuuria, on pieksämäkiä ja muita.

Tuttu vasta-argumentti on, ettei siellä voi työllistyä. Ei varmaan voikaan. Siksi näitä asuntoja osoitettaisiinkin siis niille, jotka ovat sitä työllistymistä jo yrittäneet kuka mitenkin ja siinä pk-seudulla pitkäaikaisesti epäonnistuneet. (Veikkaanpa muuten, että aika moni näistä tuilla elävistä saattaisi työpaikan löytääkin, jos vaihtoehtona on muutto Otanmäen tyhjentyneisiin kerrostaloihin. Oletteko joskus katselleet ansiosidonnaiselta työllistyvien tilastoja? Ovat aika paljastavia.)

----------


## Rehtori

> Yksi päättävässä asemassa oleva käytti vielä epäasiallisempaa ilmausta ja joutui luopui sanomisensa vuoksi työpaikastaan.


Näin Suomessa ja hyvä niin. Jenkkiläinen poliitikko juuri vaalipuheessa haukkui tummaihoista naissenaattoriehdokasta ja kertoi hänen ÄÖ:nsä olevan lähellä nollaa. Niin vaan vielä presidenttinä porskuttaa. Surullista...

----------


## sub

Ennen väestön pakkosiirtoja voisi ehkä harkita onko se sittenkään ihan maailman suurin ihmisoikeusrikos yrittää hillitä yhden suurimman Helsinkiin muuttavan ryhmän, yhteiskunnan piikkiin elävät muualta maasta muuttavat ulkomaalaiset, invaasiota tuetun asumisen piiriin valtakunnan kalleimmille neliökilometreille.

----------


## Salomaa

Hanko,Heinola ,Hämeenlinna,Imatra, jyväskylä,Jämsä,kajaani,Kankaanpää ja Kauhava.Kemi,Kontiomäki,Kotka,Kristiinankaupunki,L  ahti,Lappeenranta,Lieksa,Mikkeli,Mänttä-Vilppula,Oulu,Pietarsaari,Pori,Pudasjärvi,Punkalai  dun,Raasepori,Rauma,Rovaniemi,Salo,Sastamala,Siili  njärvi,Tampere,Turku,Vantaa ja Vöyri.  Eli kaikki maahanmuuttajat eivät tule Helsinkiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:46 ----------




> Ennen väestön pakkosiirtoja voisi ehkä harkita onko se sittenkään ihan maailman suurin ihmisoikeusrikos yrittää hillitä yhden suurimman Helsinkiin muuttavan ryhmän, yhteiskunnan piikkiin elävät muualta maasta muuttavat ulkomaalaiset, invaasiota tuetun asumisen piiriin valtakunnan kalleimmille neliökilometreille.


Pitäiskö yrittää hillitä voimakkaasti, kerropa sitten kuka kuljettaa bussilinjan 39 matkustajia. Satutkohan tietämään ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Näin Suomessa ja hyvä niin. Jenkkiläinen poliitikko juuri vaalipuheessa haukkui *tumma*ihoista *nais*senaattoriehdokasta ja kertoi hänen ÄÖ:nsä olevan lähellä nollaa. Niin vaan vielä presidenttinä porskuttaa. Surullista...


Tämäkö pitäisi tulkita sitten niin, että valkoihoisen miessenaattorin ÄO:ta saa kommentoida mutta tummaihoisen naissenaattorin ei? Pitääkö tasa-arvoisessa yhteiskunnassa Rehtorin mielestä erotella ihmisiä ihonvärin ja sukupuolen mukaan sellaisiin ryhmiin, joita saa piikitellä, ja sellaisiin, joita ei saa?




> Ennen väestön pakkosiirtoja voisi ehkä harkita onko se sittenkään ihan maailman suurin ihmisoikeusrikos yrittää hillitä yhden suurimman Helsinkiin muuttavan ryhmän, yhteiskunnan piikkiin elävät muualta maasta muuttavat ulkomaalaiset, invaasiota tuetun asumisen piiriin valtakunnan kalleimmille neliökilometreille.


Mun mielestä tämän ajatuksen ydin on juuri se, että tästä ei tarvitse tehdä maahanmuuttokysymystä. Ihan sama onko Seppo vai Abdi, jos yhteiskunta maksaa kaiken, niin yhteiskunta myös osoittaa asunnon.




> Hanko,Heinola  [] Vöyri.  Eli kaikki maahanmuuttajat eivät tule Helsinkiin.


Suomen maahanmuuttajien liiallisesta ja osin hallitsemattomasta keskittymisestä pääkaupunkiseudulle taitaa vallita yksimielisyys muuallakin kuin persujen kahvipöydässä. Mutta tässä asiassa ei ollut nyt siitä kyse.




> Pitäiskö yrittää hillitä voimakkaasti, kerropa sitten kuka kuljettaa bussilinjan 39 matkustajia. Satutkohan tietämään ?


Salomaalta meni vähän pointti ohi. Jos mamu ajaa bussia, niin eihän hän silloin elä täysin yhteiskunnan tukien varassa, vaan mahdollisesti ainoastaan osittain eikä välttämättä ollenkaan. Siispä hänelle ei osoiteta yhteiskunnan määräämää asuntoa. Se, että hänen perheensä kuitenkin mahdollisesti nauttii tukia, ei vaikuta tähän, sillä ei me nyt perheitä sentään ruveta hajottamaan, vaikka vaimo ei kävisi töissä.

Viimeksi kun tarkistin, niin meillä muuten oli luokkaa 400 000 työtöntä. Luulen, että sieltä löytyisi kyllä hyvin äkkiä muutama halukas bussinkuljettaja siinä vaiheessa kun toisena vaihtoehtona on muutto sinne Vöyrille. Tuo median toistama kuka sitten ajaa bussia on niin naurettava väite kaikenkaikkiaan, etten soisi sitä käytettävän täällä, missä keskustelu kuitenkin on asiallista.

----------


## Rehtori

> Tämäkö pitäisi tulkita sitten niin, että valkoihoisen miessenaattorin ÄO:ta saa kommentoida mutta tummaihoisen naissenaattorin ei? Pitääkö tasa-arvoisessa yhteiskunnassa Rehtorin mielestä erotella ihmisiä ihonvärin ja sukupuolen mukaan sellaisiin ryhmiin, joita saa piikitellä, ja sellaisiin, joita ei saa?


Ei missään nimessä. Ei ole korrektia puhua noin kenestäkään. Erikoista, että edes teit tuollaisen johtopäätöksen. Näin Suomalaisesta näkökulmasta tuo Trumpin arroganttisuus tuntuu vain uskomattoman pöyrityttävältä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei missään nimessä. Ei ole korrektia puhua noin kenestäkään. Erikoista, että edes teit tuollaisen johtopäätöksen. Näin Suomalaisesta näkökulmasta tuo Trumpin arroganttisuus tuntuu vain uskomattoman pöyrityttävältä.


Miten se on erikoista, kun itse tahdoit tuoda esille juuri senaattorin ihonvärin ja sukupuolen? Eikö olisi riittänyt, että Trump haukkui "jotain senaattoria" ja sanoi tämän ÄO:n olevan lähellä nollaa?

Mä en jaksa kiihkoontua siitä Trumpista sinänsä. Demokraattiset vaalit samoilla pelisäännöillä kuin aina aiemminkin. Saivat mitä vaaleissa valitsivat. Elävät nyt sen kanssa, niin kuin elää Italia oman hallituksensa kanssa ja Unkari Orbaninsa. Jos ei kelpaa, niin sitten täytyy käynnistää keskustelu siitä, pitäisikö demokratialle etsiä jokin parempi vaihtoehto. Ei välttämättä olisi yhtään huono idea, toimimattomasta demokratiasta meidänkin ongelmat johtuvat, vaikkei meillä Trumpia olekaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Sosiaalipummi -käsitteen käyttäminen kertoo sitä kirjoittavasta henkilöstä aika paljon. Pitää lyödä leima, ja taas tämän porukan periaatteisiin kuuluu että toisten argumentteja ei kuunnella. Se oma päässä oleva ajatus on aina oikea.

Salomaalta ei mennyt pointti ohi. Helsinkiin voi tulla eri kulttuurista muuttaja, joka alkuvaiheessa elää yhteiskunnan voimakkaasti tukemana. Kotoutuksen onnistuttua hän voi aloittaa bussinkuljettajakurssin ja siirtyä edelleen työelämään, joilloin hänestä tulee veronmaksaja.

----------


## Rehtori

> Miten se on erikoista, kun itse tahdoit tuoda esille juuri senaattorin ihonvärin ja sukupuolen? Eikö olisi riittänyt, että Trump haukkui "jotain senaattoria" ja sanoi tämän ÄO:n olevan lähellä nollaa?
> 
> Mä en jaksa kiihkoontua siitä Trumpista sinänsä. Demokraattiset vaalit samoilla pelisäännöillä kuin aina aiemminkin. Saivat mitä vaaleissa valitsivat. Elävät nyt sen kanssa, niin kuin elää Italia oman hallituksensa kanssa ja Unkari Orbaninsa. Jos ei kelpaa, niin sitten täytyy käynnistää keskustelu siitä, pitäisikö demokratialle etsiä jokin parempi vaihtoehto. Ei välttämättä olisi yhtään huono idea, toimimattomasta demokratiasta meidänkin ongelmat johtuvat, vaikkei meillä Trumpia olekaan.


No, ilman tuota ei oikein tuon lausunnon rasistisuus olisi tullut ilmi, mikä oli se varsinainen pointti.

----------


## aki

> Miten se on erikoista, kun itse tahdoit tuoda esille juuri senaattorin ihonvärin ja sukupuolen? Eikö olisi riittänyt, että Trump haukkui "jotain senaattoria" ja sanoi tämän ÄO:n olevan lähellä nollaa?
> 
> Mä en jaksa kiihkoontua siitä Trumpista sinänsä. Demokraattiset vaalit samoilla pelisäännöillä kuin aina aiemminkin. Saivat mitä vaaleissa valitsivat. Elävät nyt sen kanssa, niin kuin elää Italia oman hallituksensa kanssa ja Unkari Orbaninsa. Jos ei kelpaa, niin sitten täytyy käynnistää keskustelu siitä, pitäisikö demokratialle etsiä jokin parempi vaihtoehto. Ei välttämättä olisi yhtään huono idea, toimimattomasta demokratiasta meidänkin ongelmat johtuvat, vaikkei meillä Trumpia olekaan.


Unohdit listasta naapurimaamme Ruotsin joka ei nyt halua leikkiä yhden puolueen kanssa ja tilanne on aiheuttanut pattitilanteen hallituksen muodostamisen kannalta.

----------


## hylje

Trumpin lausunnoissa keskeistä on se, että hän oli presidentinvaaleissa ääniharava juurikin bombastisen ja päällekäyvän lausuntotykkinsä ansiosta. Se ihastuttaa ja vihastuttaa. Yhdysvalloissa on tämän lisäksi hyvin vapaa sananvapauslainsäädäntö, joten hän voi käydä aika rajusti kiinni vastustajiensa persooniin ennen kuin se ylittää laittomuusrajoja. Yhdysvalloissa on hyvin vaikeaa saada kunnianloukkaussyytteitä jos pilkkaa julkisuuden henkilöitä. Kun äänestäjiä ei räväkkyys häiritse eikä lakeja rikota, hän voi jatkaa sitä ilman huolen häivää.

Vastaavuus suomalaiseen politiikkaan on vähän heikkoa. Harva poliitikko on luottamusvirassaan räväkän diskurssinsa ansiosta, ja kaikenlaisia kunnianloukkaussyytteitä tippuu aika helposti.

----------


## Salomaa

Ihmetyttää kuitenkin kaikki ne poliittisete järjestelmät, joissa valtaa on keskitetty yhdelle henkilölle. Tälläinen johtaa siihen helposti, mitä vallassaoleva tekee ja päättää, seuraava presidentti purkaa sen ja päättää päinvastoin.  Siinä mielessä eurooppalaiset järjestelmät ovat parempia.

----------


## junabongari

Itse pidän "sosiaalipummeista" puhumista ala-arvoisena kielenkäyttönä, joka ei sovi sivistyneeseen keskusteluun.

Pidän hauskana sitä, että markkinatalouden kannattajat puhuvat jostain pakkosiirroista, sen sijaan, että kannattaisivat esim. asumis- ja toimeentulotukien leikkaamista. 

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että myös yhteiskunnan huono-osaisilla tulee olla oikeus asua Helsingissä.

Mitä tulee Helsingin täydennysrakentamiseen, pidän hyvänä, että joutomaita ja tehotonta rakentamista korvataan tiiviimmällä rakentamisella.

----------


## petteri

> Pidän hauskana sitä, että markkinatalouden kannattajat puhuvat jostain pakkosiirroista, sen sijaan, että kannattaisivat esim. asumis- ja toimeentulotukien leikkaamista. 
> 
> Itse olen sitä mieltä, että myös yhteiskunnan huono-osaisilla tulee olla oikeus asua Helsingissä.


Toimeentulotuki on ongelmallisin asumisen tuista, koska siitä maksetaan ihan kuinka suuri vuokra vaan. Kyllä itse tulonsa tienaavilla pitäisi olla paremmat mahdollisuudet saada asuntoja. Jos itse vuokran maksavilta asuntoja riittää voidaan siten sosiaaliturvan varassakin asuvillekin asumista järjestää.

Mikä lähtisin siitä sosiaaliturvasta maksettaisiin korkeintaan asumistuen verran asumiskuluja. Jos se ei riitä omaan asuntoon eikä hanki tuloja, sitten pitää tyytyä kimppakämppään tai muihin ratkaisuihin. Jotta kenenkään ei tarvitse asua kadulla, yhteiskunta voisi kyllä järjestää halpoja asuntoloita.

----------


## junabongari

> Toimeentulotuki on ongelmallisin asumisen tuista, koska siitä maksetaan ihan kuinka suuri vuokra vaan. Kyllä itse tulonsa tienaavilla pitäisi olla paremmat mahdollisuudet saada asuntoja. Jos itse vuokran maksavilta asuntoja riittää voidaan siten sosiaaliturvan varassakin asuvillekin asumista järjestää.
> 
> Mikä lähtisin siitä sosiaaliturvasta maksettaisiin korkeintaan asumistuen verran asumiskuluja. Jos se ei riitä omaan asuntoon eikä hanki tuloja, sitten pitää tyytyä kimppakämppään tai muihin ratkaisuihin. Jotta kenenkään ei tarvitse asua kadulla, yhteiskunta voisi kyllä järjestää halpoja asuntoloita.


Toimeentulotuessakin on vuokrarajat, vaikka ne ovat yhden ja kahden henkilön talouksille suuremmat kuin asumistuessa.

Edit: Rajoja suurempaa vuokraa voidaan maksaa vain, jos toimittaa selvityksen, että halvempia asuntoja ei löytynyt.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pidän hauskana sitä, että markkinatalouden kannattajat puhuvat jostain pakkosiirroista, sen sijaan, että kannattaisivat esim. asumis- ja toimeentulotukien leikkaamista.


Nuo tuet leikkaantuvat ihan itsestään, jos voidaan hyväksyä se ajatus, että yhteiskunnan tuella elävät voivat asua halvemmila seuduilla. Asumistuki halpenee, kun asumiskulut pienenvät eli vuokra tippuu vaikka 900 :sta 350 :oon. Toimeentulotuki pysyy kyllä ennallaan, mutta sen saajien määrä vähenee. Tärkeintähän tässä ajatuksessa on se, että Helsingin seudun asumiskulut ylipäätään pienenisivät, jolloin pääkaupungissa matalapalkkaista töitä tekevillä olisi entistä parempi mahdollisuus asua lähempänä työpaikkaa ja ilman yhteiskunnan tukea. Nythän meillä on tilanne, jossa alimmissa tuloluokissa joudutaan tukiluukulle, vaikka käydään kokopäiväisesti töissä.

Minun on aikamoisen vaikea ymmärtää, että joku ihan tosissaan tahtoo asuttaa sairaanhoitajat ja puistotyöntekijät Hyvinkäälle ja istuttaa heitä päivittäin kolmatta tuntia joukkoliikenteessä samalla kun Kallion kaksiossa vietetään pitkäaikaistyöttömän elämää.




> Edit: Rajoja suurempaa vuokraa voidaan maksaa vain, jos toimittaa selvityksen, että halvempia asuntoja ei löytynyt.


Aivan!

----------


## Salomaa

> I.......
> 
> Mitä tulee Helsingin täydennysrakentamiseen, pidän hyvänä, että joutomaita ja tehotonta rakentamista korvataan tiiviimmällä rakentamisella.


Ongelma vaan on siinä että Helsingin kaupungin virkamiehet rakentamisvimmassaan halusivat rakentaa mm. Keskuspuistoa, sisääntuloväyliä sekä Vartiosaaren. Ovatko Keskuspuisto ja Vartiosaari joutomaata ?

----------


## petteri

> Ongelma vaan on siinä että Helsingin kaupungin virkamiehet rakentamisvimmassaan halusivat rakentaa mm. Keskuspuistoa, sisääntuloväyliä sekä Vartiosaaren. Ovatko Keskuspuisto ja Vartiosaari joutomaata ?


Vartiosaari on hyvää rakennusmaata ja samoin Keskuspuiston ei tarvitse olla noin suuri metsä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Vartiosaari on hyvää rakennusmaata ja samoin Keskuspuiston ei tarvitse olla noin suuri metsä.


Vartiosaari on yksi niitä paikkoja, jotka voidaan jättää rakentamatta kenenkään siitä kärsimättä. Poliitikot ovat vuosikausia sitten sopineet että Keskuspuistoon ei rakenneta. Jos nyt olisi rakennettu, niin muutaman vuoden päästä lirutettaisiin läpi "kevy hallittu täydennysrakentaminen" ja niin muuttui Keskuspuisto rakennusmaaksi. Vantaalla, Espoossa ja Sipoon alueella on rakennusmaata. Malmin lentokenttäkään ei tarvitse rakentaa.

----------


## HeSa

> Vartiosaari on hyvää rakennusmaata ja samoin Keskuspuiston ei tarvitse olla noin suuri metsä.


Tässä taas Petterin tyypillinen asenne, kaikki matalaks ja sen tilalle betonia. Ilmeisesti Petteri ei kertakaikkiaan ymmärrä että ihmisillä on muita tarpeita kuin vaan syöminen ja asuminen. Ihmisillä on myös erilaisia harrastuksia, kuten esim. ulkoiluminen luonnossa. Ja asumisesta puheen ollen, kaikki eivät halua asua kerrostalossa tiheästi rakennetussa ympäristössä. Keskuspuiston hyötyä ja tarpeellisuuttta ei voi korostaa tarpeeksi, myös Vartiosaaren kaltaisia ympäristöjä tarvitaan jokaisessa suurkaupungissa. Hyvässä kaupunginsuunnitelmassa huomioidaan myös näitä asioita eikä vaan lasketa kerrosneliometriä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ilmeisesti Petteri ei kertakaikkiaan ymmärrä että ihmisillä on muita tarpeita kuin vaan syöminen ja asuminen. Ihmisillä on myös erilaisia harrastuksia, kuten esim. ulkoiluminen luonnossa.


Olen periaatteessa samaa mieltä kanssasi, mutta juuri Vartiosaaren kohdalla tämä argumentti ei oikein päde. Eihän siellä kukaan käy. Ei sinne pääse mitenkään. Ei se ole helsinkiläisille mikään tärkeä vihrealue. (Voi kyllä olla sinänsä upea paikka, en ole koskaan käynyt. Pitäis varmaan mennä.)

----------


## junabongari

> Ongelma vaan on siinä että Helsingin kaupungin virkamiehet rakentamisvimmassaan halusivat rakentaa mm. Keskuspuistoa, sisääntuloväyliä sekä Vartiosaaren. Ovatko Keskuspuisto ja Vartiosaari joutomaata ?


En tarkoita noita alueita, vaan raideliikenteen asemien läheisyydessä olevia alueita. Niissä riittää tiivistettävää pitkäksi aikaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olen periaatteessa samaa mieltä kanssasi, mutta juuri Vartiosaaren kohdalla tämä argumentti ei oikein päde. Eihän siellä kukaan käy. Ei sinne pääse mitenkään. Ei se ole helsinkiläisille mikään tärkeä vihrealue. (Voi kyllä olla sinänsä upea paikka, en ole koskaan käynyt. Pitäis varmaan mennä.)


Eihän silloin ole mitään oikeutusta esittää ainutlaatuista paikkaa rakennusmaaksi, jos ei ole edes kyseisessä saaressa käynyt. Vartiosaareen mennään soutuveneillä ja se on yksi seikka joka tekee siitä ainutlaatuisen. Toinen seikka on rakennusten historia ja tyyli sekä niiden sijainti luonnon keskellä. VVA:n väki on korjannut itselleen saunan ja muita rakennuksia. Siellä on heidän lisäksi muitakin sekä hieno kivinen kaksikerroksinen rakennus, joka silloin oli Akavan vuokraama ku n minä siellä kävin. elämys oli ainutlaatuinen. Saareen ei pidä tehdä minkäänlaista siltaa, jotta ainutlaatuisuus säilyisi. Saari on Helsinkiläisille tärkeä virkistysalue mm näistä syistä. Päättäjät voivat rakennusvimmaansa jatkaa vaikka Vartiosaari jäisi rakentamatta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:04 ----------




> En tarkoita noita alueita, vaan raideliikenteen asemien läheisyydessä olevia alueita. Niissä riittää tiivistettävää pitkäksi aikaa.


Niitä löytyy nimenomaan runsaasti Leppävaaran ja Kirkkonummen väliltä. Asemat ovat valmiina. Maiden pakkoslunastus on mahdollista yhteisen edun nimissä. Mutta pakkolunastusta ei poliittisista voimasuhteista johtuen käytetä. Pääkaupunkiseudulle muuttavaa porukkaa ei tarvitse kaikkia Helsinkiin sijoittaa.

----------


## SD202

> Ihmisillä on myös erilaisia harrastuksia, kuten esim. ulkoiluminen luonnossa.


Samaa mieltä tästä. Sen lisäksi, että ulkoilu tekee fyysisesti hyvää, niin se hyödyttää myös psyykkistä puolta. Ulkoilumahdollisuuksia olisi suotavaa olla kohtuullisen etäisyyden päässä. Mikäli ulkoilualue on sellaisen etäisyyden päässä, että sinne pääseminen edellyttää auton tai joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, niin se ei ole ekologisestikaan järkevää.

----------


## j-lu

> Ja asumisesta puheen ollen, kaikki eivät halua asua kerrostalossa tiheästi rakennetussa ympäristössä.


Suomi tai edes pks ei ole Hongkong, joten kaikkien ei tarvitse asua kerrostalossa tiheästi rakennetussa ympäristössä. Asuntojen neliöhinnat ovat kuitenkin luotettavinta mahdollista informaatiota siitä, että huomattavasti nykyistä useampi haluaa. En siksi ymmärrä, miksi maamme henkisillä nurmijärveläisillä on pakottava tarve yrittää rajoittaa tiheästi rakennetun kaupungin laajenemista. Se kun ei ole teiltä pois, mutta monilta muilta kyllä.

Tietysti onni on suhteellista, ja kait sitä itse on onnellisempi, jos muut ovat onnettomia. Pikkumaista tuo silti on.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:42 ----------




> Pidän hauskana sitä, että markkinatalouden kannattajat puhuvat jostain pakkosiirroista, sen sijaan, että kannattaisivat esim. asumis- ja toimeentulotukien leikkaamista. 
> 
> Itse olen sitä mieltä, että myös yhteiskunnan huono-osaisilla tulee olla oikeus asua Helsingissä.


Pakkosiirroilla ei ole mitään tekemistä markkinatalouden kanssa, vaan ne olisivat fasismia. Markkinatalous ei myöskään ole ristiriidassa tulonsiirtojen kanssa. Tulonsiirrot ovat (sosiaali)poliittinen valinta, eikä sillä ole mitään tekoa sen kanssa, kuinka hyödykkeitä tuotetaan. On täysin johdonmukaista olla markkinaliberaali ja samalla kannattaa pohjoismaisia reiluhkoja tulonsiirtoja. 

Ongelma nykyisissä tulonsiirroissa on asumiseen korvamerkattu osuus. Olisi paitsi maksajien, myös tuen varassa olevien kannalta reilumpaa, että sosiaalietuudet maksettaisiin könttänä, eikä niiden suuruus olisi riippuvainen asumismenoista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomi tai edes pks ei ole Hongkong, joten kaikkien ei tarvitse asua kerrostalossa tiheästi rakennetussa ympäristössä. Asuntojen neliöhinnat ovat kuitenkin luotettavinta mahdollista informaatiota siitä, että huomattavasti nykyistä useampi haluaa. En siksi ymmärrä, miksi maamme henkisillä nurmijärveläisillä on pakottava tarve yrittää rajoittaa tiheästi rakennetun kaupungin laajenemista. Se kun ei ole teiltä pois, mutta monilta muilta kyllä.


Mun mielestäni Helsinkiä saa rakentaa ihan niin tiiviiksi kuin huvittaa, mutta olen helpottunut siitä että KHO lopulta kumosi bulevardisointihankkeet tärkeimmille valtakunnallisille sisääntuloteille. Itse asiassa nyt sallittujen Vihdintien ja Tuusulantien lisäksi Länsiväylä voitaisiin bulevardisoida Lauttasaaressa, mutta muuten olen samaa mieltä että valtateiden on saatava olle valtateitä nykyisiin päättymispisteiisiin asti kanta-Helsingin rajalla. Katsotaan sitten asia uudestaan n 20 vuoden päästä kun ollaan saatu jotain toimivia pikaraitiotielinjoja käyttöön, ja miten hyvin ne vetävät.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Tuo kaupunkibulevardit ja puistojen rakentaminen on osa pitkään jatkunutta Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelun kriisiä, jossa vuosiakausia toimi kapellimestarina apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Korpinen.

Ensiviulua soitti Helsingin Sanomat. 
Asiasta on kirja nimeltään Uhattu Helsinki.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo kaupunkibulevardit ja puistojen rakentaminen on osa pitkään jatkunutta Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelun kriisiä, jossa vuosiakausia toimi kapellimestarina apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Pekka Korpinen.
> 
> Ensiviulua soitti Helsingin Sanomat. 
> Asiasta on kirja nimeltään Uhattu Helsinki.


Eikö tuo kirja julkaistu jo joskus 15 vuotta sitten? Paljon on muuttunut sen jälkeen. Helsingin tiivistämisen ja voimakkaan lisärakentamisen tarve perustui Nokia-ilmiöön, tosin tyypillinen Nokia-inssi asui mieluimmin Nurmijärvellä tai Kirkkonummella, mutta ilmiö kokonaisuudessaan  veti kaikkea mahdollista väkeä pk-seudulle koska täällä oli rahaa ja mahdollisuuksia. 

Nyt kun Nokian lento ei kanna enää on yhteiskuntamme polarisoitumassa, toisena ääripäänä maaseudun ja hajasijoittamisen ja bulkkiteollisuuden puolustajat jotka mm median keskustelupalstoilla kylvävät "Helsinki-vihaa" ja toisaalta ne jotka ovat päättäneet pysyä Helsingissä jotka ovat kaivaneet omat poteronsa, mutta mistään yhtenäisistä visioista ei kuitenkaan osata sopia. 

Kirja kaipaisi päivitystä ja kapellimestarin paikkakin lienee täyttämättä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Paljon on muuttunut kirjan julkaisemisen jälkeen, mutta perusperiaate on edelleen sama. Rakennuksia puretaan ellei erittain vahvat syyt tue säilyttämistä. Naapurimaissamme ja muissa sivistysvaltioissa tehdään päinvastoin. Rakennus puretaan, jos siihen on erittäin painava syy. 

Uusien rakennusten tunkeminen viheralueille ja ahtaisiin paikkoihin edelleen on Korpinen-Hesari -linjan keskeisin kaupunkisuunnitteluperiaate. Keskustelussa kannattaisi välillä myös muistaa Suomen asukasluku ja pinta-ala. Helsinki ei tarvitse tolkutonta tiivistämistä. Valitettavasti monille poliitikoille on onnistuttu syöttämään harhaluulo, että tiivistäminen olisi ekologista, mutta sehän on juuri päinvastoin.

Yleensä yhteiskunnallisessa keskustelussa, oli kyse minkä sektorin asiasta tahansa, mahtuu yksi totuus esiin kerrallaan, johon sitten kaikki alkaa uskoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paljon on muuttunut kirjan julkaisemisen jälkeen, mutta perusperiaate on edelleen sama. Rakennuksia puretaan ellei erittain vahvat syyt tue säilyttämistä. Naapurimaissamme ja muissa sivistysvaltioissa tehdään päinvastoin. Rakennus puretaan, jos siihen on erittäin painava syy.


Helsingissä ei  ole purettu muuta kuin teolliuus- ja varastorakennuksia. Asuintaloista vain kaikkein huonoimmassa kunnossa olevat on purettu ja rakennettu uusia tilalle mutta niitä tapauksia on siis ollut vain muutama. Kaavamääräykset ovat olleet tiukkoja, usein ollut niin että uusi rakennus ei saa olla vanhaa isompi. 

Vai tarkoitatko VR:n makasiineja? Niiden kohtaloksi jäi ettei kukaan ollut halukas jalostaa niitä, ja tontti oli valtion, joka tarvitsi sen Sibelius-aktatemiaa varten, eikä kaupunki suostunut vaihtaa tonttia. Niiden purkamisesta ei myöskään olisi syntynyt sellaista meteliä jos olisivat olleet muualla kuin juuri Eduskuntataloa vastapäätä. Niiden funktio oli viime vuosinaan toimia mielenosoitustukikohtana ja pultsareiden oleskelupaikkana eikä juuri minään muuna. 
Nyt jälkiviisaana olisi vaikka mun puolesta voitu antaa makasiinit siihen käyttöön mikä nyt on Kauppatorilla, maauimala ja maailmanpyörä ja rakentaa musiikkitalo Kauppatorille.  Silloin 15 vuotta sitten kukaan ei osanut tajuta että kukaan aikoisi rakentaa uimalaa Kauppatorille, mutta sellaisiakin on nyt nähty! Mitä seuraavaksi?

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Makasiineista tehtiin jalostusesityksiä, mutta ensimmäisenä kaupungin virkamiehet olivat aina torjumassa ne. Kompromissiratkaisussa demarit piti saada kaavan taakse, joten sovittiin säilytettäväksi pätkä ja rakennettevaksi puisto. Lisäksi purettujen osien tiilistä sovittiin säilytettävän osan ympärille pieniä detaljeja. Sitten "sattuu" tulipalo ja sitten "vahingossa" puretaan suojeltua osaa. Nyt kun tapahtumasta on aikaa, niin olisi hyvä keskustella siitä kuka tai mikä sai makasiinit syttymään ja kenen kehoituksesta.

Eli jos jostain sovitaan Helsingissä niin siitä ei näköjään tarvitse pitää kiinni. "Väliaikainen puisto saa kelvata" kirjoitta Hesari pääkirjoituksessaan. 55 miljoonaa "ei löydy" puiston rakentamiseen, mutta maanalaiseen kokoojakatuun löytyy kyllä satoja miljoonia. Eiköhän tämäkin kerro jostain.

Uskotko Rainer, että se luvattu puisto siihen joskus tulee ? On Helsingissä nyt huonot taloudelliset ajat ?

----------


## j-lu

> Keskustelussa kannattaisi välillä myös muistaa Suomen asukasluku ja pinta-ala. Helsinki ei tarvitse tolkutonta tiivistämistä.


Ei tarvitse, mutta sitä halutaan. Eikö sillä ole mitään arvoa, että osa ihmisistä haluaa asua tiiviissä kaupungissa? Pitääkö niiden, jotka haluavat asua väljissä metsälähiöissä tai pakettitalopelloilla saada päättää, miten loputkin asuvat?

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei tarvitse, mutta sitä halutaan. Eikö sillä ole mitään arvoa, että osa ihmisistä haluaa asua tiiviissä kaupungissa? Pitääkö niiden, jotka haluavat asua väljissä metsälähiöissä tai pakettitalopelloilla saada päättää, miten loputkin asuvat?


Eivät he sitä haluakaan, mutta Helsingissä on hienoja 50- ja 60- luvun väljästi ja viihtyisästi rakennettuja lähiöitä. Pitääkö nekin tiivistää ? Yhtä hyvin voidaan toisinpäin kysyä että pitääkö kasvu- ja tiivistyspolitiikan pääarkkitehtien saada päättää, miten loputkin asuvat ? Siltähän tuo nyt näyttää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli jos jostain sovitaan Helsingissä niin siitä ei näköjään tarvitse pitää kiinni. "Väliaikainen puisto saa kelvata" kirjoitta Hesari pääkirjoituksessaan. 55 miljoonaa "ei löydy" puiston rakentamiseen, mutta maanalaiseen kokoojakatuun löytyy kyllä satoja miljoonia. Eiköhän tämäkin kerro jostain.
> 
> Uskotko Rainer, että se luvattu puisto siihen joskus tulee ? On Helsingissä nyt huonot taloudelliset ajat ?


En usko että yksi puisto Töölönlahden eteläpuolelle maksaa 55 milliä. Vai onko se tonttimaan hinta joka jäisi realisoitumatta jos jätetän puistoksi?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:46 ----------




> Eivät he sitä haluakaan, mutta Helsingissä on hienoja 50- ja 60- luvun väljästi ja viihtyisästi rakennettuja lähiöitä. Pitääkö nekin tiivistää ? Yhtä hyvin voidaan toisinpäin kysyä että pitääkö kasvu- ja tiivistyspolitiikan pääarkkitehtien saada päättää, miten loputkin asuvat ? Siltähän tuo nyt näyttää.


Näihin kiinnittäisin huomiota enemmän ja vaatisin jos tiivistetään, että uudet rakennukset sopivat ympäristöön.

Mutta näillä ei ratkaista asuntotarvetta (jos sitä on). Palvelujen ylläpitämiseksi vanhat lähiöt tosin tarvitsevat lisää asukkaita. Rollaattoriporukka ei riitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## HeSa

> Eivät he sitä haluakaan, mutta Helsingissä on hienoja 50- ja 60- luvun väljästi ja viihtyisästi rakennettuja lähiöitä. Pitääkö nekin tiivistää ? Yhtä hyvin voidaan toisinpäin kysyä että pitääkö kasvu- ja tiivistyspolitiikan pääarkkitehtien saada päättää, miten loputkin asuvat ? Siltähän tuo nyt näyttää.


Juuri näin. Ihannekaupungissa mahtuu sekä tiivisti rakennettuja keskustoja että raideliikenteen asemien ympäröimiä alueita. Mutta myös väljästi rakennettuja alueita tarvitaan, olisipa ne sitten idyllinen saari tai muita pientaloalueita. Keskuspuisto on paitsi liikunta- ja luontoystävälle tärkeä myös siten ett se on "stadin keuhkot". Sitä ei saa väheksyä. Periaate pitää olla "jokaiselle jotakin", eli että ihmiset mahdollisuuksien mukaan saavat asua haluamansa ympäristössä ja harjoittaa omia harrastuksia. Salomaan mainitsema Malmin lentokenttä pitää ehdottomasti säilyttää. Historiallisen arvonsa lisäksi on muita näkökohtia. Ei pidä paikkansa että se on, entisen ministerin lainatakseni, vain "varakkaille harrastelijoille", vaan se on tärkeä kenttä mm. pelastuskoptereille, puhumattakaan siitä että sähkölentokoneet ovat vasta tulossa. Malmin lentokentän tuhoaminen olisi harvinaisen tyhmä. Helsinki itkee jatkuvasti ettei ole riittävästi rakennusmaata, mutta Sipoolta varastettu alue on vielä 10 vuoden jälkeen rakentamatta. Mutta selityksiä riittää aina.

----------


## junabongari

> Eivät he sitä haluakaan, mutta Helsingissä on hienoja 50- ja 60- luvun väljästi ja viihtyisästi rakennettuja lähiöitä. Pitääkö nekin tiivistää ? Yhtä hyvin voidaan toisinpäin kysyä että pitääkö kasvu- ja tiivistyspolitiikan pääarkkitehtien saada päättää, miten loputkin asuvat ? Siltähän tuo nyt näyttää.


Kyllä, ne on ehdottomasti tiivistettävä, mikäli ne ovat sijainniltaan erinomaisessa paikassa. Muutoin ne voi jättää ennalleen. En vastusta harvaa ja väljää rakentamista, mikäli se toteutetaan oikeaan paikkaan.
Vastustan itse esimerkiksi suunnitelmia laajamittaisesta rakentamisesta pakkoliitetyille alueille. Ne saisi minun puolestani palauttaa takaisin Sipoolle. 

Sitäpaitsi tiheä rakentaminen on välttämätöntä toimivalle joukkoliikenteelle. Harva rakentaminen kannustaa autoiluun, kun joukkoliikenneyhteydet ovat surkeita ja kävelymatkat pitkiä.

----------


## hmikko

> En usko että yksi puisto Töölönlahden eteläpuolelle maksaa 55 milliä.


Ei maksakaan. Siellä on puisto, jonka rakentaminen maksoi n. 6 miljoonaa. 

Se kallis hinta oli muistaakseni 65 (ei 55) miljoonaa, ja se johtui siitä, että suunnitelmassa oli laajoja vesialtaita ja kumpareita, joiden perustaminen höttöiselle täyttömaalle maksaa ns. pirusti. Nykyisen puiston ala on siis entistä Kluuvinlahtea, jota on aikojen saatossa täytetty mm. jätteillä.

En usko, että puistoalueen arvolla rakennusmaana on mitään käytännön merkitystä nyt, kun kaavoitetuista rakennuksista viimeinenkin, eli kirjasto, on valmistumassa. Musiikkitalon yhteydessä kymmenen vuotta sitten hyväksytty kaavaratkaisu, jossa oli radanvarren toimistotalot ja kirjasto, on nyt toteutunut. Veikkaan, että Finlandiatalon edessä olevaan puistoon ei rakenneta kuin korkeintaan pieniä paviljonkeja seuraavaan 50 vuoteen. Veikkaisin myös, että puistoa tullaan kehittämään puistona vaikka sitä kallista suunnitelmaa ei koskaan toteutettaisikaan, sen verran ilmiselviä mahdollisuuksia paikassa on.

Malmin kentästä sen verran, että korkein hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi sitä koskeneet valitukset Helsingin uuden yleiskaavan yhteydessä, samassa päätöksessä jossa se kumosi yleiskaavan useamman kaupunkibulevardin osalta ja myös Vartiosaaren osayleiskaavan. Toisin sanoen KHO:n päätös paitsi piti uuden yleiskaavan Malmin kentän osalta voimassa, myös lisäsi reippaasti paineita sen rakentamiseen, koska koko joukko muita rakentamismahdollisuuksia tuli torpatuiksi toistaiseksi.

Myös Östersundom on käytännössä jäissä kaavatalouden takia, vaikka Helsingin, Sipoon, ja Vantaan yhteinen kaava juuri hyväksyttiinkin. Östersundomin Natura-alueet ovat osoittautuneet sellaisiksi, että niiden väistäminen kaavoituksessa tekee koko hommasta kannattamattoman. Alun perin ideana oli tehdä matalaa ja väljää metroradan päähän kilpailemaan kehyskuntien omakotitalojen kanssa, mutta niiden kysyntä on romahtanut muutenkin ja Östersundomissa metron saaminen kannattavaksi Natura-alueet huomioiden edellyttäisi korkeampaa ja tiiviimpää rakentamista. Siis vallitsevissa oloissa suomeksi sanottuna kerrostalolähiötä aivan helkkarin kauas mistään. Vantaalla ymmärrettävästi ei ole mitään kiinnostusta rakentaa omalle osuudelleen mitään, kun Vantaalla on kädet täynnä paljon parempienkin sijaintien kanssa. Natura-alueiden suojelusta poikkeaminen vissiin edellyttäisi asian hyväksyttämisen EU-tasolla, ja sinne pitäisi sitten perustella, että miksi Helsingissä ei mahdu rakentamaan minnekään muualle kuin suojelualueelle. Siinä on semmoinen riski, että keskieurooppalaiset saattaisivat nauraa Helsingin herrat konttoristaan ulos.

Valtio myi Malmin kentän kaksi vuotta sitten Helsingille ja Finavia vetäytyi kentältä samassa yhteydessä. Uusi yleiskaava on Malmin osalta voimassa. Kentästä jankkaaminen verkkokeskusteluissa on tietysti aivan äärimmäisen viihdyttävää, mutta Malmin kone on kyllä tainnut aivan aikuisten oikeasti mennä jo jokin aika sitten.

----------


## Salomaa

Tarkoitin esim. Munkkiniemeä, Pohjois-Haagaa ja Länsi-Herttoniemeä. Talot on suunniteltu kauniisti maastoon mukaan ja tiivistäminen pilaa yleisilmeen. Jossain vaiheessahan on todettava että Helsingissä on riittävästi rakennuksia, toimistoja j a asuntoja. Silloin viimeisiä viheralueita ei pidä rakentaa ja kasvu on ohjattava naapurikuntiin. Jossain oli mainittu että Helsinki voidaan kasvattaa 800 000 asukkaaseen, mutta onko se järkevää ?

Tämän päivän Metrossa oli uutinen että Keskupuistoa ruvetaan hakkaamaan. Tulee ensiksi mieleen, että olikohan se kostoa hallinto-oikeuden päätöksiin. Tai sitten tempulla pedataan tulevaa rakentamista. Ruman metsän muuttaminen rakennusmaaksihan olisi helpompaa kuin nykyisen monimuotoisen Keskuspuiston.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:08 ----------




> Ei maksakaan. Siellä on puisto, jonka rakentaminen maksoi n. 6 miljoonaa. 
> 
> Se kallis hinta oli muistaakseni 65 (ei 55) miljoonaa, ja se johtui siitä, että suunnitelmassa oli laajoja vesialtaita ja kumpareita, joiden perustaminen höttöiselle täyttömaalle maksaa ns. pirusti. Nykyisen puiston ala on siis entistä Kluuvinlahtea, jota on aikojen saatossa täytetty mm. jätteillä.
> 
> ..........


Sitä puistoa hehkutettiin lukuisia kertoja mm. Helsingin Sanomissa sekä asukastilaisuuksissa. Tällä hehkutuksella oli tarkoitus saada demarit hyväksymään Töölönlahden kaava. Ei sitä siten ollut tarkoituskaan rakentaa. 55 milliä keskeiselle paikalle Helsingissä ei ole iso summa ja senhän suunnitelijat tiesivät. Demarit saatiin kaavan taakse eli se mitä tavoiteltiin, saavutettiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:16 ----------

Malmin kentästä on vireillä luonnonsuojeluun perustuva valitus.

----------


## hmikko

> Jossain oli mainittu että Helsinki voidaan kasvattaa 800 000 asukkaaseen, mutta onko se järkevää ?


Järkevää tai ei, niin nykyisellä valtakunnan tason politiikalla tuo on toteutumassa, ja varsin nopeasti. Ja tokihan Helsingin kokoisella alalle tuo määrä mahtuu, tai enemmänkin. Euroopassa on esimerkkejä varsin mukavista ja hyvin toimivista kaupungeista siinä kokoluokassa. Kaupunkisuunnittelu tietysti pitää silloin hoitaa monella tavalla toisin.

Jos pääkaupunkiseudun kasvua haluttaisiin torpata, pitäisi olla edes joku valtakunnallinen strategia kaupungistumisesta. Se todennäköisesti tarkoittaisi kasvusta suuren osan ohjaamista Tampereelle ja Turkuun, sekä panostamista nopeisiin yhteyksiin Helsinki-Tampere-Turku -kolmion välillä. Ei tapahdu Keskustan johdolla, eikä taida tapahtua muutenkaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:21 ----------




> Ei sitä siten ollut tarkoituskaan rakentaa. 55 milliä keskeiselle paikalle Helsingissä ei ole iso summa ja senhän suunnitelijat tiesivät. Demarit saatiin kaavan taakse eli se mitä tavoiteltiin, saavutettiin.


En tiedä, mikä oli salainen agenda, jos oli. Siitä samaa mieltä, että puistoon olisi ollut varaa. Helsinkihän antoi juuri 70 miljoonan veronalennuksen kuntalaisille. Tosin juuri uusimmat tilinpäätökset eivät ole ihan vertailukelpoisia, koska ne sisältävät Supercellin maksaman yhteisövero-lottopotin, mutta joka tapauksessa Helsingillä menee taloudellisesti varsin hyvin.

Asiassa on kyllä mahdollisten lehmänkauppojen lisäksi ihan vaan asennevikaa puistoja ja julkisia tiloja kohtaan. Kaisaniemen puisto on ollut alennustilassa todella pitkään, ja sinnekin on ollut laadittuna suunnitelmat jo ajat sitten, mutta mitään ei tapahdu. Puistoon on sen sijaan sijoitettu väliaikainen päiväkoti saattoliikenteineen. Sanoisin, että Kaisaniemen puiston arvoa ei tajuta, samoin kuin ei tajuttu Töölönlahden potentiaalista arvoa. Nuo kaksi puistoa voisivat muodostaa varsin hienon kokonaisuuden ns. käyntikorttipaikoille. Toki kaupunkilaisille itselleen ensisijaisesti, mutta myös matkailijoille. Helsingistä on tullut aika vauhtia melkoinen turistikohdekin, ja kasvitieteellinen puutarha ja Töölönlahden kulttuurilaitokset ovat vakiokohteita. Uusi kirjastokin jokseenkin varma vetonaula jo tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## Salomaa

Pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkien keskinäinen strategia. Vantaalle ja Espooseen  mahtuu 200 000 ja Helsingin kasvua aletaan toppuuttelemaan. Mutta on myönnettävä että Helsingin kasvuhypetyksessä on niin paljon taloudellisia ja poliittisia ryhmiä mukana, että yksittäiset eriävät mielipiteet jäävät huudoksi Keskuspuiston harvennettuun metsään.

Mm. Vihreäthän kasvattavat tässä touhussa kannatustaan, eli heille se sopii.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:39 ----------




> Järkevää tai ei, niin nykyisellä valtakunnan tason politiikalla tuo on toteutumassa, ja varsin nopeasti. Ja tokihan Helsingin kokoisella alalle tuo määrä mahtuu, tai enemmänkin. Euroopassa on esimerkkejä varsin mukavista ja hyvin toimivista kaupungeista siinä kokoluokassa. Kaupunkisuunnittelu tietysti pitää silloin hoitaa monella tavalla toisin.
> 
> Jos pääkaupunkiseudun kasvua haluttaisiin torpata, pitäisi olla edes joku valtakunnallinen strategia kaupungistumisesta. Se todennäköisesti tarkoittaisi kasvusta suuren osan ohjaamista Tampereelle ja Turkuun, sekä panostamista nopeisiin yhteyksiin Helsinki-Tampere-Turku -kolmion välillä. Ei tapahdu Keskustan johdolla, eikä taida tapahtua muutenkaan.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:21 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> En tiedä, mikä oli salainen agenda, jos oli. Siitä samaa mieltä, että puistoon olisi ollut varaa. Helsinkihän antoi juuri 70 miljoonan veronalennuksen kuntalaisille. Tosin juuri uusimmat tilinpäätökset eivät ole ihan vertailukelpoisia, koska ne sisältävät Supercellin maksaman yhteisövero-lottopotin, mutta joka tapauksessa Helsingillä menee taloudellisesti varsin hyvin.
> ...


Juuri näin. Jos virkamiehet ja poliitikot olisivat rehellisiä, niin mitä ihmeen itua olisi säästää Musiikkitalon ja Oodin välistä 55 milliä, jos kyse kerran on yhdestä suomen keskeisimmästä paikasta.

----------


## hmikko

> Vantaalle ja Espooseen mahtuu 200 000 ja Helsingin kasvua aletaan toppuuttelemaan.


Vantaa ja Espoo ovat molemmat maa-alaltaan suurempia kuin Helsinki, eli sinne pitäisi mahtua aika paljon enemmänkin kuin 200 000. Toki Vantaasta ison osan haukkaa lentokenttä melualueineen, mutta silti.

Tämä ei nyt kylläkään olisi välttämättä strategisesti hyvä ratkaisu, jos se tarkoittaa uusien lähiöiden rakentamista. Semmoinen johtaisi yhä enemmän hajautuvaan kaupunkirakenteeseen, jossa liikenteeseen kuluu aikaa ja energiaa turhan paljon, ellei suorastaan poskettomasti. Helsinki on jo nykyisellään eurooppalaisessa vertailussa tehottomimmasta päästä, ja lisähajauttaminen pahentaisi asiaa. Toki Espoon metsään rakentaminen on parempi kuin Nurmijärven metsään, ja tämän hetken rakentamisessa on aika tuntuvaa tiivistämistä, Tikkurila etunenässä.

Juurikin tästä syystä mainitsin Tampereen ja Turun. Valtakunnantasolla voitaisiin päättää niiden vahvistamisesta, jolloin oikeasti urbaania elämää olisi muuallakin kuin Helsingissä, ja sen kokoisina keskuksina, että paikallinen kaupunkiliikenne olisi helppo järjestää. Siis vähemmän tunnin mittaisia työmatkoja julkisilla ym.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunkien keskinäinen strategia. Vantaalle ja Espooseen  mahtuu 200 000 ja Helsingin kasvua aletaan toppuuttelemaan. Mutta on myönnettävä että Helsingin kasvuhypetyksessä on niin paljon taloudellisia ja poliittisia ryhmiä mukana, että yksittäiset eriävät mielipiteet jäävät huudoksi Keskuspuiston harvennettuun metsään.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että Suomen nykyisessä taloudellisessa ja poliittisessa tilanteessa kenenkään ei kannata muuttaa Helsingin seudulle jos ei ole aivan pakko. Mulle on yhdentekevää jos Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman ja Pasilan rakentamisen jälkeen pakataan nosturit ja kaivinkoneet junaan ja rekkaan ja ajetaan ne keski-Suomeen, Kainuuseen ja Lappiin rakentamaan metsä- ja kaivoskaupunkeja. Nykyinen hallituksemme ei laske Helsingin mahdollisuuksiin synnyttää uusia vientialojen työpaikkoja tippaakaan vaan kaikki uudet hyväpalkkaiset työpaikat syntyvät Joensuu-Kokkola linjan yläpuolelle. Samalla asuntojen hinnat ja vuokrat  täällä laskisivat normaalille tasolle kun muuttolike kääntyisi ja vastaavasti pohjois-Suomen pikkukaupungeissa nousisivat, mutta se ei ole mun ongelma tai asukoot parakeissa jos ei huvita maksaa mitä pyydetään.  

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Yrjö Hakanen:

_Kun Helsingin Keskuspuistosta ei saatu rakennusmaata, aiotaan suuri osa siitä muuttaa talousmetsäksi. Hakkuut aiotaan ulottaa lähes puoleen Keskuspuiston metsäalasta. Kaiken lisäksi tämä suunnitelma perustuu Korkeimmassa hallinto-oikeudessa lainvastaisena kumottuihin osiin Helsingin yleiskaavasta.

Kerta kaikkiaan käsittämätöntä valmistelua, ja tätä toimialaa johtaa vihreä apulaispormestari! Keskuspuistoryhmä vaatikiin perustellusti lautakuntaa laittamaan huomenna listalla olevan asian uuteen valmisteluun, joka kunnioittaa luontoarvoja ja oikeuden päätöksiä._

eli kostohan se oli ja härskiä peliä

----------


## hmikko

> Nykyinen hallituksemme ei laske Helsingin mahdollisuuksiin synnyttää uusia vientialojen työpaikkoja tippaakaan vaan kaikki uudet hyväpalkkaiset työpaikat syntyvät Joensuu-Kokkola linjan yläpuolelle.


En tiedä, mitä kaasuja olet hengitellyt, mutta kannattais ehkä pitää taukoa. Tuo saattaa olla Kepun märkä uni, mutta heitin mahtikaan ei saa sitä toteutumaan. Sopii katsoa, mistä Helsingin tämänhetkinen yhteisövero-lottovoitto tuli.

----------


## j-lu

> Eivät he sitä haluakaan, mutta Helsingissä on hienoja 50- ja 60- luvun väljästi ja viihtyisästi rakennettuja lähiöitä. Pitääkö nekin tiivistää ? Yhtä hyvin voidaan toisinpäin kysyä että pitääkö kasvu- ja tiivistyspolitiikan pääarkkitehtien saada päättää, miten loputkin asuvat ? Siltähän tuo nyt näyttää.


Raideyhteyksien äärellä olevat metsälähiöt pitää tiivistää. Noiden alueiden aluetehokkuus pystytään täydennysrakentamisella jopa yli tuplaamaan, joka jo tarkoittaa, että suurempi osa ihmisistä hyötyy rakentamisesta kuin kärsii, vaikka ihan kaikki vanhat asukkaat sitä vastustaisivat. 

Todellisuudessa kaikki vanhat asukkaat eivät tietenkään tiivistämistä vastusta, vaan kyseessä on suurta meteliä pitävä (usein pieni) vähemmistö.

Ja kyllähän Helsingissä pk-seudulla vanhoja metsälähiöitä piisaa, jos juuri sinun metsälähiösi satuttaisiin täydennysrakentamaan. Noin 70 prosenttia pk-seudun asukkaista asuu lähiössä.

----------


## Salomaa

Tiivistää voidaan joka paikassa. Mutta - vaakakupissa on haittapuolet, joista nyt tässä yhden totuuden metelissä ei puhuta. Kun se tiivistäminen toisi näköjään pelkästään hyvää.  KHO:n päätös osoitti että Helsingissä vauhti on liian luja. Tästäkös päättäjät suuttui ja kostoksi päättivät ruveta tuhoamaan Keskuspuiston metsää. Kun ei edes Keskuspuistoa voinut jättää rauhaan rakentamiselta.

Ei kaikkia uusia asukkaita pakko Helsinkiin ole ottaa. Leppävaaran ja Kirkkonummen välillä on monta asemaa, joiden ympärille voidaan rakentaa.

Väljästi rakennettu kaupunki voidaan leimata kielteiseksi, mutta se ei sitä ole 6 miljoonan asukkaan Suomessa. Kyllä me voimme asua ahtamattakin. Myös Helsingissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Väljästi rakennettu kaupunki voidaan leimata kielteiseksi, mutta se ei sitä ole 6 miljoonan asukkaan Suomessa. Kyllä me voimme asua ahtamattakin. Myös Helsingissä.


Ymmärrän, että metsälähiön loskakenttiin tottuneelle voi kaupunkiasuminen olla kauhistus. Pystytkö yhden totuuden elämässäsi lainkaan suvaitsemaan heitä, jotka tahtovat asua tiiviissä kaupungissa?

----------


## Salomaa

> Ymmärrän, että metsälähiön loskakenttiin tottuneelle voi kaupunkiasuminen olla kauhistus. Pystytkö yhden totuuden elämässäsi lainkaan suvaitsemaan heitä, jotka tahtovat asua tiiviissä kaupungissa?


Nyt olet ymmärtänyt esittämäni asian ytimen väärin. Helsingin kasvua ja rakentamista korostavat ovat tuoneet esille että on pakko tiivistää mm ekologisuuden perusteella. Hehän viljelevät yhtä totuutta. Me asioita laajemmin katsovat ymmärrämme että useammasta eri syystä halutaan asua Töölössä, Kalliossa ja Kruunuhaassa. Itse asuin Linjoilla 9 vuotta ja näin siinä asumissa hyviä puolia: poliittiseen sönkkäämiseen, teatteriin, kauppaan, joukkoliikennepysäkeille, elokuviin, ravintoloihin ja AA-kerhoihin oli lyhyt matka.

Kyllä me tajuamme että Kruunuhakaa ja Töölöä ei muuteta väljäksi, mutta rakentamis- ja kasvuvimmaiset eivät ymmärrä että kaikkea väljästi rakennettua ei pidä tiivistää.

Helsingin kaupungin yleiskaavapäällikkö Rikhard Manninen ei pidä KHO:n päätöstä merkkinä kaupungin kaavoitustyön epäonnistumisesta - kirjoittaa tämän päivän Helsingin Uutiset. Manniselle tämän päivän jutussa KHO:n päätös ei päätös ole ongelma - kun ei sinne saa rakentaa, niin rakennetaan enemmän tuonne.  Jan Vapaavuori lausunnoissaan sentää uskaltaa elää todellisuudessa. Manniselle ja monelle muulle kaupunkisuunnittelijalla kaavoitus=uusien rakennuspaikkojen etsintä.

----------


## j-lu

> Nyt olet ymmärtänyt esittämäni asian ytimen väärin. Helsingin kasvua ja rakentamista korostavat ovat tuoneet esille että on pakko tiivistää mm ekologisuuden perusteella. Hehän viljelevät yhtä totuutta. Me asioita laajemmin katsovat ymmärrämme että useammasta eri syystä halutaan asua Töölössä, Kalliossa ja Kruunuhaassa. Itse asuin Linjoilla 9 vuotta ja näin siinä asumissa hyviä puolia: poliittiseen sönkkäämiseen, teatteriin, kauppaan, joukkoliikennepysäkeille, elokuviin, ravintoloihin ja AA-kerhoihin oli lyhyt matka.
> 
> Kyllä me tajuamme että Kruunuhakaa ja Töölöä ei muuteta väljäksi, mutta rakentamis- ja kasvuvimmaiset eivät ymmärrä että kaikkea väljästi rakennettua ei pidä tiivistää.


Mistähän löytyisi tarpeeksi paksu ratakisko, josta vääntää Salomaalle? Tässä ei ole kyse mistään ekologiasta tai muusta suunnitelmataloudesta, vaan ihmisten haluista ja tarpeista.

Asuntojen hinnat määräytyvät markkinoilla kysynnän ja tarjonnan mukaan. Korkea hinta on signaali ihmisten arvostuksesta, alhainen kertoo päin vastaista.

Kaavoitus on Suomessa ja monessa muussa länsimaassa julkinen monopoli, mutta se pyrkii huomioimaan ihmisten tarpeet, mahdollistaa ihmisten elämä tietyin reunaehdoin sellaisena kuin nämä haluavat. Jossain onnistuu paremmin, toisaalla huonommin. Se että kaupunkia ei suunniteltaisi markkinoiden hintasignaalien perusteella, olisi sosialismia tai jotain muuta suunnitelmataloutta, keskusjohdon paremmintietämistä. Näin olisi, jos tiivistetään, vaikka ihmiset eivät halua, tai että ei tiivistetä, vaikka ihmiset haluavat. 

Helsingissä vanhan kerrostalokaksion saa punavuorista 7K per neliö, haagoista 4,5K per ja idän metsälähiöistä kolmella. Markkinat rakentavat kaikki hintasääntelemättömät tontit kehä ykkösen sisäpuolella. Mielestäni on aika selvää ja vastaansanomatonta, minkälaista yhdyskuntarakennetta tarvitaan Helsingissä lisää ja mitä on yltäkylläisesti. Kaavoittavat virkamiehet ovat suunnitelmista päätellen päätyneet samaan johtopäätökseen.

Nyt Salomaa voisitkin kertoa, miksi markkinoiden tarjoama informaatio pitäisi jättää kaupunkisuunnittelussa huomiotta?

----------


## Salomaa

Ihan noin se ei mene, markkinatalous ottaa joissan asioissa huomioon ihmisten tarpeet, mutta sitten on poikkeuksia ja muuttujia

Tämä on myös ongelmakysymys, jota kieltämättä Helsingissä on onnistuttu helpottamaan jossain määrin. Pitää yhteiskunnallisessa keskustelussa myös asuntojen hinnan lisäksi puhua asumisen hinnasta, joka onkin sitten käsitteenä toinen.


Helsingissä sitten onnistu huonommin, koska kaavoitus kiertää hallinto-oikeuden ja KHO:n kautta. Kaavoituksen tehtävä ei kyllä ole hintasignaalien perusteella suunnittelu. Jos olisi niin sehän olisi uusliberalismia tai nykykapitalismia jossain muodoissaan. Mutta kyllä markkinavetoisuudella on Helsingissä liian suuri painoarvo. Osa ihmisistä haluaa asuaa tiiviissä kaupunginosassa, osa väljemmin rakennettuilla alueilla.[

ukaan tai mikään instanssi ei ole sanonut, etteikö Helsinkiin saisi rakentaa rakentaa lisää. Kysymys nyt tällä hetkellä on siitä että siinä uuden rakentamisessa on oltava joku tolkku. Jos Vartiosaarta ei voida jättää rakentamatta, niin se jo itsessään symbolisesti ja tosiallisesti kertoo, kuka on kenen asialla ja ketkä liittoutuvat keskenään. Kertoo se hyvin paljon muutakin

Markkinoiden informaatiota ei  huomiotta jätetäkään, mutta ei se saa olla kaavoituksen pääsuunnittelukehys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihan noin se ei mene, markkinatalous ottaa joissan asioissa huomioon ihmisten tarpeet, mutta sitten on poikkeuksia ja muuttujia
> 
> Tämä on myös ongelmakysymys, jota kieltämättä Helsingissä on onnistuttu helpottamaan jossain määrin. Pitää yhteiskunnallisessa keskustelussa myös asuntojen hinnan lisäksi puhua asumisen hinnasta, joka onkin sitten käsitteenä toinen.


Näin on. Kaikilla ei ole varaa maksaa 500.000 kaksiosta keskustassa, sillä saa jo ison ok-talon Vantaalta. Huippukalliit keskusta-asunnot ovat lähinnä sijoitus- tai edustusasuntoja. 
Useimmilla perheillä on varaa ostaa asunto joka maksaa 200-300 tonnin välillä. Kysymys on siitä rakennetaanko sellaisia nykyisen kehäykkösen sisäpuolelle, paikkoihin joihin kaavat sallivat, jolloin niiden olisi pakko olla jotain Hitas-säännösteltyjä jolloin niitä ei riitä kaikille, vai myöskö kehän ulkopuolelle? 

Kaupunkibulevardit jotka ovat saaneet kovaa arvostelua olisi ollut yksi keino saada halvemmalla asuntoja kehäykkösen sisälle. Osa  tästä ohjelmasta tulee toteutumaan joskus, mutta osalle joudutaan etsimään jokin muu paikka. Toisaalta, voihan moottoriteiden varsille rakentaa kerrostaloja, niistä jää tosin puuttumaan ne kahvilat ja jalkakäytävät bulevardin vieressä, mutta nehän voi rakentaa sisäpihoille. Kaupunkihan omistaa ilmeisesti maat moottoriteiden vierestä joten mikä estää?

t. Rainer

----------


## Etika

> Kaupunkibulevardit jotka ovat saaneet kovaa arvostelua olisi ollut yksi keino saada halvemmalla asuntoja kehäykkösen sisälle. Osa  tästä ohjelmasta tulee toteutumaan joskus, mutta osalle joudutaan etsimään jokin muu paikka. Toisaalta, voihan moottoriteiden varsille rakentaa kerrostaloja, niistä jää tosin puuttumaan ne kahvilat ja jalkakäytävät bulevardin vieressä, mutta nehän voi rakentaa sisäpihoille. Kaupunkihan omistaa ilmeisesti maat moottoriteiden vierestä joten mikä estää?


No ihan ensimmäisenä se, että KHO ei poistanut vain kaupunkibulevardimerkintöjä vaan myös niihin rajautuvat asuinaluepikselit. Eli voimassa olevan yleiskaava niiltä osin on edellinen yleiskaava, joka ei sitä salli. Ja onnea vaan yrittää saada sellaista kaavamuutosta läpi, se kaatuu ihan varmasti terveys- ja meluargumenteilla ihan joka ikisessä oikeusasteessa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja onnea vaan yrittää saada sellaista kaavamuutosta läpi, se kaatuu ihan varmasti terveys- ja meluargumenteilla ihan joka ikisessä oikeusasteessa.


Mitäs onnea siihen tarvitsee? Vai onko terveys ja melu jotenkin erilaista Vihdintien sallitulla kaupunkibulevardilla verrattuna vaikkapa Lahdenväylän kiellettyyn bulevardiin?

Ymmärrän, että KHO:n päätös tuntuu hyvältä sellaisen mielestä, jolle nuo bulevardit ovat kauhistus. Asialla ei silti kannata liikaa hekumoida, sillä oikeasti tuo päätös ei vaikuta mihinkään mitenkään. KHO ei kategorisesti tyrmännyt bulevardisointia, vaan nyt tehdään ne bulevardit, jotka oli tarkoituskin tehdä. Olikos se nyt j-lu vai kuka joka täällä sanoi, että seuraava yleiskaavakierros ehditään joka tapauksessa käydä ennen kuin kakkosaallon bulevardit ovat ajankohtaisia. Jos seuraavalla kierroksella bulevardeilla vielä on poliittista kannatusta, niin sitten kaava suunnitellaan siten, että se menee läpi. Mahdollisesti olisi nytkin mennyt, jos ratikka olisi ollut pakottavana, eli aikamoisen pienestä kiinni.

----------


## Salomaa

Tässä ote KHO:n päätöksestä:

Kaupunkibulevardeja koskeva lopputulos

_Hallinto-oikeus toteaa edellä lausutun huomioon ottaen, että käytettävissä olevien selvitysten perusteella ei voida tulla siihen johtopäätökseen, että yleiskaavaa laadittaessa olisi maakuntakaavan suunnittelumääräyksen edellyttämällä tavalla esitetty riittävät perusteet kaupunkibulevardeihin perustuvalle ratkaisulle. 

Kaavaratkaisun ei tämän vuoksi myöskään voida katsoa turvaavan ELY-keskuksen ja Liikenneviraston valituksissa tarkoitettujen maakuntakaavassa moottoriväyliksi merkittyjen Länsiväylän, Turunväylän, Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Lahdenväylän osalta seudullisia ja valtakunnallisia liikenneyhteyksiä ja niiden kehittämistä yleiskaavan sisältövaatimusten ja valtakunnallisten alueidenkäyttötavoitteiden edellyttämällä tavalla. 

Asiassa esitetystä selvityksestä ei myöskään ilmene, että valtakunnallinen ja seudullinen yhteys voitaisiin edellä mainittujen väylien osalta korvata muulla tavoin. Yleiskaavassa ei ole myöskään määräyksiä, jotka varmistaisivat rakentamisen ja raideyhteyden toteutumisen samanaikaisesti niin, että väestön lisääntymisestä johtuva liikennekysyntä voisi ohjautua joukkoliikenteeseen._ 

Tästä voidaan päätellä että bulevardimestareita kiinnostaa että taloille saadaan paikka. Mutta kakku pitää kuorruttaa, jotta joku söisi sen. Yrittävät samaa temppua kuin Töölönlahdella, talot valmiiksi - puisto ja muut luvatut asiat saivat jäädä.

Bulevardihankkeessa se merkitsisi sitä, että talot tehtäisiin, mutta puista ja raitiovaunuista puhuminen loppuu siihen hetkeen kun talot tulevat valmiiksi.

----------


## j-lu

> Ihan noin se ei mene, markkinatalous ottaa joissan asioissa huomioon ihmisten tarpeet, mutta sitten on poikkeuksia ja muuttujia
> 
> ...
> 
> Kaavoituksen tehtävä ei kyllä ole hintasignaalien perusteella suunnittelu. Jos olisi niin sehän olisi uusliberalismia tai nykykapitalismia jossain muodoissaan. Mutta kyllä markkinavetoisuudella on Helsingissä liian suuri painoarvo. Osa ihmisistä haluaa asuaa tiiviissä kaupunginosassa, osa väljemmin rakennettuilla alueilla.
> 
> ...
> 
> Markkinoiden informaatiota ei  huomiotta jätetäkään, mutta ei se saa olla kaavoituksen pääsuunnittelukehys.


Ei hintasignaalien huomioon ottaminen ole mitään muuta kuin ihmisten mieltymysten huomioon ottamista. Ei se ole mitään -ismiä.

Sun kannattaisi tahollasi miettiä, että mitä varten julkinen sektori on olemassa? Ihmisiä, kansalaisia, kuntalaisia varten, heitä palvelemassa, vai jostain muusta syystä? Meillä on aika pitkä historia siitä, että julkinen sektori on toteuttanut erilaisia ihanteita ja ideologioita kansalaisilta kysymättä tai näiden toimintaa huomioimatta. Se että kaupunkisuunnittelussa ollaan vihdoin siirtymässä sellaisesta, mikä on jonkun visionäärisen sosialistiarkkitehdin mielestä hyvää asumista, sellaiseen, miten ihmiset haluavat asua, on vain ja ainoastaan tervettä kehitystä.

Hintasignaaleissa on tietysti sellainen ongelma, että ne eivät kovin kattavasti huomio niiden ihmisten mieltymyksiä, joilla ei ole varaa ostaa asuntoa tai vuokrata sitä yksityisiltä markkinoilta. Mutta toisaalta koska Hekan asuntojonot kertovat ihan samaa kuin markkinat, kaupunkiin on kovin hinku, ei kokonaiskuvasta liene epäselvyyttä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:15 ----------




> Näin on. Kaikilla ei ole varaa maksaa 500.000 kaksiosta keskustassa, sillä saa jo ison ok-talon Vantaalta. Huippukalliit keskusta-asunnot ovat lähinnä sijoitus- tai edustusasuntoja.


Sanat paljastavat aika armottomasti arvot ja asenteet. 

Miksi kukaan haluaisi riesakseen isoa omakotitaloa jostain Vantaalta, kun sen hinnalla saa jo näppärän perheasunnon hyvällä sijainnilla kaupungista?

En tiedä niistä huippukalliista keskusta-asunnoista, mutta mun naapurit kaupungissa ovat (aina olleet) pääosin tavallisia työssäkäyviä ihmisiä. Hyvätuloisia ehkä, joku saattanut periäkin jotain, mutta aamulla heräävät viemään lapsia hoitoon, kellä on, ja sen jälkeen duuniin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sanat paljastavat aika armottomasti arvot ja asenteet. 
> 
> Miksi kukaan haluaisi riesakseen isoa omakotitaloa jostain Vantaalta, kun sen hinnalla saa jo näppärän perheasunnon hyvällä sijainnilla kaupungista?


Sellaiset jotka ovat vähän vanhempia kuin sinä, ja tarvitsevat tilaa harrastuksiinsa tai on jokin muu perheestä johtuva henkilökohtaine syy. 

Omakotitalot ovat monissa peräkkäisissä asumispreferenssimittauksissa todettu Suomen suosituimmaksi asumismuodoksi ja on perusteita myös sille että Helsingissä ja sen naapurikunnissa on kysyntää sellaisille. 

Ja jos OK-talo on kehökolmosen sisällä tai radan varrella niin pystyy tekemään työmatkansakin julkisilla. Kauppaan tosin joutuu menemään autolla mutta matkat niihin ovat lyhyhyemmät. 
OK-talojen (vanhojen) hinnat kehäkolmosen sisällä  alkavat 200 tonnista ja kunnollisen saa jo 300 tonnilla. Sillä ei kovin kummallista perhekämppää saa edes Kalliosta.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Sellaiset jotka ovat vähän vanhempia kuin sinä


Kovia oletuksia. Vanhemmista aika moni tarvitsee neliönsä Honkanummelta.




> ja tarvitsevat tilaa harrastuksiinsa tai on jokin muu perheestä johtuva henkilökohtaine syy.


Myönnän. Jos harrastaa esimerkiksi maatalouskoneita, niin kyllä ne isot tilukset tulevat tarpeeseen. Itse joudun täällä kaupungissa tyytymään puun muokkamiseen lähikoulun tiloissa, sekä siihen että muuhun askarteluun vuokratussa tallissa.




> Omakotitalot ovat monissa peräkkäisissä asumispreferenssimittauksissa todettu Suomen suosituimmaksi asumismuodoksi ja on perusteita myös sille että Helsingissä ja sen naapurikunnissa on kysyntää sellaisille.


Noiden kyselytutkimyksien toimeksiantaja on yleensä omakotiasujien liitto tai joku muu kepulainen instanssi.

Eivätkö tulokset yhtään epäillytä?

Monella ok-talosta haaveilevalla ei myöskään ole kokemusta sellaisessa asumisessa. Kyllä ne mielikuvat omakotiauvosta sitten lämmistyskuluja maksaessa tai pihaa haravoidessa monella särkyvät - itsellänikin joskus aikoinaan.

Uusia omakotitaloja ei #muuten pysty tällä hetkellä poikkeussijainteja lukuunottamatta juurikaan bisnesehtoisesti rakentamaan. Rakennuskustannukset ylittävät myyntihinnan. Se kertonee ok-asumisen haluttavuudesta tällä hetkellä oleellisen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kovia oletuksia. Vanhemmista aika moni tarvitsee neliönsä Honkanummelta.


Tarkoitin yli 50 vuotiaita.

Nyt on joka tapausessa ostajan markkinat, koska monen "Honkanummelle" lähtijän taloja on nyt myytävänä. 

Tietysti kaikkein rähjäisimmät menee tontin hinnalla, niin että uuden voi rakentaa tilalle. 




> Noiden kyselytutkimyksien toimeksiantaja on yleensä omakotiasujien liitto tai joku muu kepulainen instanssi.
> Eivätkö tulokset yhtään epäillytä?


Noita kyselyjä tekee moni instanssi, jokin virallinen valtiollinen kanssa, ja olen itse vastannut sellaiseen, yksi täti tuli ihan meille kotiin (tämä oli  n20 v sitten) haastattelemaan asumistoiveista. Ei ollut "UKK-lippistä" tai muita kepulaisen tunnusmerkkejä.

Joka tapauksessa, jos kysyy pelkkää talotyyppiä niin ok-talo on ollut ylivoimainen kaikissa kyselyissä. Niihin joissa kysytäään yhdyskuntatyyppiä (maaseutu, taajama, lähiö tai kaupungin keskusta) esiintyy suurta hajontaa kyselystä riippuen. Lisäksi ihmiset sekoittavat lähiöitä ja taajamia, ja jotkut pitävät Espootakin "maaseutuna"! 




> Monella ok-talosta haaveilevalla ei myöskään ole kokemusta sellaisessa asumisessa. Kyllä ne mielikuvat omakotiauvosta sitten lämmistyskuluja maksaessa tai pihaa haravoidessa monella särkyvät - itsellänikin joskus aikoinaan.



Pihaa joudutaan myös rivitaloissa haravoimaan ja lunta luomaan. OK-talossa ei tule kinaa lumityövuoroista ja jos luotavaa on vain 15 metriä niin siihen ei monta tuntia mene, verrattuna rivitalon parkkipaikkaan jos lumipyry on sattunut oman vuoron kohdalle.

Erikseen ovat sitten myös ne joiden lapsuuskoti on ollut omakotitalo tai peräti maatila jossain päin Suomea, ja on jonkialainen ennakkokäsitys.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei hintasignaalien huomioon ottaminen ole mitään muuta kuin ihmisten mieltymysten huomioon ottamista. Ei se ole mitään -ismiä.
> 
> Sun kannattaisi tahollasi miettiä, että mitä varten julkinen sektori on olemassa? Ihmisiä, kansalaisia, kuntalaisia varten, heitä palvelemassa, vai jostain muusta syystä? Meillä on aika pitkä historia siitä, että julkinen sektori on toteuttanut erilaisia ihanteita ja ideologioita kansalaisilta kysymättä tai näiden toimintaa huomioimatta. Se että kaupunkisuunnittelussa ollaan vihdoin siirtymässä sellaisesta, mikä on jonkun visionäärisen sosialistiarkkitehdin mielestä hyvää asumista, sellaiseen, miten ihmiset haluavat asua, on vain ja ainoastaan tervettä kehitystä.
> 
> ....
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:15 ----------
> 
> 
> .


Ei keskustelun tarvitse kulkea kokoajan ääripäissä.  Erehdyit omakotitalokysymyksessä, mutta sulle selvitettiin hieman niiden tarpeesta. Toistan sen että on kaikenlaisia tarpeita, jos osa haluaa asua tiiviissä kaupungissa, niin se ei tarkoita että 100 % haluaa asua tiiviissä kaupungissa. Julkisen sektorin yksi tehtävä on palvella kaikkia ryhmiä. Ei korostaa yhtä suuntausta, joka sattuu olemaan pinnalla

----------


## hylje

Omakotitaloja ei olla jyräämässä syrjäseuduilta vaikka julkishallinto keskittyisi 100% puuttuvan kaupunkikysynnän täyttämiseen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

On tehnyt mieli vastata tähän ketjuun ja kertoa vähän, mitä liikennetutkimusten perusteella näkee matka-ajoista pääkaupunkiseudulla, mutta maltoin odottaa sen hetken, että aiheesta tekemäni artikkeli julkaistiin Liikenne-vuosikirjassa. Mutta nyt kun se on tapahtunut, niin...

Eli aineisto paljastaa, että matka-aikabudjetti pitää koko lailla hyvin myös Helsingin seudun sisällä: siis riippumatta siitä, missä päin Helsingin seutua asutaan, keskimääräiset matka-ajat ovat koko lailla samat. Ainoastaan työmatkoissa näkyy selvää eroa (mikä tuskin on yllätys), ja sielläkin lähinnä niin, että hyvin pitkien työmatkojen suhteellinen osuus on reunalla selvästi suurempi kuin ytimessä.

Kun ihmiset eivät ole valmiita käyttämään kulkemiseen enempää aikaa vaikka asuisivatkin kauempana, ja toisaalta kullakin kulkutavalla on oma tyypillinen matkanopeutensa, on aika selvää, että tiettyä kauempana keskustasta yksinkertaisesti ei voi olettaa että ihmiset käyttäisivät juuri mitään muuta kulkumuotoa kuin omaa autoa. Eli, jos halutaan edistää kestävää liikkumista, yksinkertaisesti ei käy päinsä rakentaa juuri muualle kuin Kehä III:n tai peräti Kehä I:n sisäpuolelle. Poikkeuksena on (ehkä) nopeiden paikallisjuinen asemien ympäristö kävelyetäisyydellä. Ohessa siis matka-aikoja graafeina, perustuu vuoden 2013 tutkimukseen. (Tuoreempaa minulla ei ollut käytössä) Tätä taustaa vasten pitää tarkastella myös robottiautoja, kutsubusseja yms. eli ulkoreunalla tuskin on mahdollista tarjota muuta oikeasti kilpailukykyistä palvelua kuin suoraan ovelta ovelle. On aika ilmeinen riski, että kutsuohjattu älyliikenne (tai mitä hienoa termiä nyt haluaakaan käyttää) korvaa ainoastaan joukkoliikenteen, mutta melko marginaalisesti henkilöautoliikennettä.



Kiinnostavaa voi olla myös katsoa vähän tarkemmin joukkoliikennematkoja, joista graafi seuraavana. Tästäkin näkyy selvästi, että kun matka-ajat joukkoliikenteellä kasvavat, käyttö romahtaa, joskin järjestyksessä, eli työmatkoissa hyväksytään pidemmän matka-ajat. Tämä tietenkin tekee sen, että varsinaisen joukkoliikenne- ja kävelykaupungin sekä autokaupungin välillä on vyöhyke, jossa joukkoliikenne näyttelee keskeistä roolia työmatkoissa. Mutta tältä osin omat analyysit ovat vielä hyvin alustavia. Toivottavasti minulla on nyt aikaa jatkaa näitä eteenpäin, ensimmäisenä asiana tarkastella joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja matka-aikoja koko lailla tarkemmalla tasolla, erotellen esimerkiksi kiskoliikenteen ja katsomalla, miten käytön rajat kulkevat Espoon ja Vantaan sisällä.

----------


## j-lu

> Joka tapauksessa, jos kysyy pelkkää talotyyppiä niin ok-talo on ollut ylivoimainen kaikissa kyselyissä. Niihin joissa kysytäään yhdyskuntatyyppiä (maaseutu, taajama, lähiö tai kaupungin keskusta) esiintyy suurta hajontaa kyselystä riippuen.


Niin, itse asuisin mieluiten Piemonten ja Emilia-Romagnan rajahuudeilla, jossain länsirinteessä olevassa villassa, josta voisi päivystää alapuolista laaksoa viiniköynnöksineen. Tai Pariisissa, Montmartrella kattohuoneistossa hyvillä näkymillä kaupungille.

Oishan mulla kyselyvastauksia, oisko sulla?

Mutta sitten oikeassa elämässä kun pitää tehdä päätöksiä, niin joo, siinä Etelä-Helsingin (ml. Tallinnan veropakolaisuus) neliöhinnat taas nousee yhden surkeen luuserin vuoksi, josta ei ole jättämään sukua, ystäviä ja oravanpyörää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, itse asuisin mieluiten Piemonten ja Emilia-Romagnan rajahuudeilla, jossain länsirinteessä olevassa villassa, josta voisi päivystää alapuolista laaksoa viiniköynnöksineen. Tai Pariisissa, Montmartrella kattohuoneistossa hyvillä näkymillä kaupungille.
> 
> Oishan mulla kyselyvastauksia, oisko sulla?


Ilmeisesti tähän asti on kysytty vain kotimaisia vaihtoehtoja, sekä sitä että millainen toivoisi ns pääasiallisen asunnon olevan. Yhteiskuntaamme ei voi rakentaa sen varaan että kansalaisia muuttaisi sankoin joukoin ulkomaille, (ellei Suomea uhkaa jokin katastrofi) mutta tietenkin voisi olla oma rastinsa sille että haluaaensisijaisesti  pois Suomesta, jolloin sekin asia tulisi tutkituksi. 

Sitä onko tarvetta kahteen tai useaan asuntoon, ja millaisia niiden toivoisi olevan voisi olla aihetta kysellä, koska kuvittelisin että se on nouseva trendi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> ...... Toivottavasti minulla on nyt aikaa jatkaa näitä eteenpäin, ensimmäisenä asiana tarkastella joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja matka-aikoja koko lailla tarkemmalla tasolla, erotellen esimerkiksi kiskoliikenteen ja katsomalla, miten käytön rajat kulkevat Espoon ja Vantaan sisällä.


tässä yhteydessä on suotavaa, että tuot esillä joukkoliikenteestä kokonaan kieltäytyvän ryhmän. Suomeksi tämä tarkoittaa sitä että eivät mene joukkoliikennevälineeseen koskaan, vaan ajavat kaikki matkansa omalla autolla. Tämä on vaiettu aihe, mutta jos joukkoliikennettä halutaan edelleen kehittää, niin on hyvä saada tietää ne todelliset syyt joukkoliikenteen käytöstä kieltäytymiseen.

----------


## hmikko

> Eli aineisto paljastaa, että matka-aikabudjetti pitää koko lailla hyvin myös Helsingin seudun sisällä:


Tuo pätee myös laajemmin maailmassa, ainakin siellä, missä asuntomarkkinat ovat jollain lailla toimivat. Johtunee ihan ihmislajin biologiasta. 20 minuutin työmatka on ok, sitä pidemmät enenevässä määrin tukalia, ja enemmistö kokee, että tunti per sivu (kaksi tuntia päivässä matkoihin) tekee pidemmän päälle hulluksi. Poikkeustapauksia tietysti on. Jos hyvin suurelta osalta porukasta menee reilusti yli tuon käppyröissä näkyvän 30-40 minuutin per sivu työmatkoihin, kertoo se yleensä siitä, että asuntomarkkinoilla on jotain pahasti vialla. Läntisessä maailmassa mieleen tulee Kalifornian Piilaakso, jossa monet kunnat ja kaupungit ovat pitkään kieltäytyneet kasvamasta, vaikka alueella on ollut meneillään voimakas teknologiateollisuuden buumi. Seurauksena se, että asumisen kustannukset ovat karanneet lapasesta täysin ja ihmisten työmatkoista on tullut todella pitkiä, ja teknologia-alan suuryritykset ovat ruvenneet operoimaan omaa bussiliikennettään työntekijöilleen.




> Ilmeisesti tähän asti on kysytty vain kotimaisia vaihtoehtoja, sekä sitä että millainen toivoisi ns pääasiallisen asunnon olevan.


Nää kyselyt on yhtä tyhjän kanssa, ellei kysymys sisällä todellisia taloudellisia reunaehtoja. Kuten edellä on todettu, kaikki haluavat asua omakotitalossa keskustassa järven rannalla, tai Erottajalla kattohuoneistossa tms., sitä on turha kysyä. Tutkimuksia on tehty myös semmoisella kysymyksenasettelulla, että mihin ja millaiseen asuntoon haluaisit muuttaa nykyisessä taloudellisessa/perhetilanteessasi, tai mihin odotat muuttavasi seuraavan viiden vuoden aikana, jos etenet urallasi / saat perheenlisäystä / lapsesi muuttavat pois kotoa, jne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nää kyselyt on yhtä tyhjän kanssa, ellei kysymys sisällä todellisia taloudellisia reunaehtoja. Kuten edellä on todettu, kaikki haluavat asua omakotitalossa keskustassa järven rannalla, tai Erottajalla kattohuoneistossa tms., sitä on turha kysyä. Tutkimuksia on tehty myös semmoisella kysymyksenasettelulla, että mihin ja millaiseen asuntoon haluaisit muuttaa nykyisessä taloudellisessa/perhetilanteessasi, tai mihin odotat muuttavasi seuraavan viiden vuoden aikana, jos etenet urallasi / saat perheenlisäystä / lapsesi muuttavat pois kotoa, jne.


Siinä jossa minä ja vaimoni osallistuimme istui haastattelija n 30-45 minuuttia meidän keittiössä ja täytimme monisivuista  kaavaketta yhdessä jossa kysyttiin kaikenlaista siitä millaista työtä tekee ja miten montako lasta toivoo saavansa jne.  Se oli joku valtakunnallinen kysely joka toistuu ehkä 5 vuoden välein, ja ihmiset valitaan satunnaisesti ja varmistetaan halutaanko osallistua. Saatiin vissiin kahvipaketti tai konvehtirasia palkkioksi. 

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 18.11.2018 klo 00:06 ---------- Previous Post was on 17.11.2018 at 23:56 ----------




> Tuo pätee myös laajemmin maailmassa, ainakin siellä, missä asuntomarkkinat ovat jollain lailla toimivat. Johtunee ihan ihmislajin biologiasta. 20 minuutin työmatka on ok, sitä pidemmät enenevässä määrin tukalia, ja enemmistö kokee, että tunti per sivu (kaksi tuntia päivässä matkoihin) tekee pidemmän päälle hulluksi. Poikkeustapauksia tietysti on. Jos hyvin suurelta osalta porukasta menee reilusti yli tuon käppyröissä näkyvän 30-40 minuutin per sivu työmatkoihin, kertoo se yleensä siitä, että asuntomarkkinoilla on jotain pahasti vialla. Läntisessä maailmassa mieleen tulee Kalifornian Piilaakso, jossa monet kunnat ja kaupungit ovat pitkään kieltäytyneet kasvamasta, vaikka alueella on ollut meneillään voimakas teknologiateollisuuden buumi. Seurauksena se, että asumisen kustannukset ovat karanneet lapasesta täysin ja ihmisten työmatkoista on tullut todella pitkiä, ja teknologia-alan suuryritykset ovat ruvenneet operoimaan omaa bussiliikennettään työntekijöilleen.


Ihan normaalia on että suurkaupungeissa (yli 2 milj asukasta) kestää konttorirotan työmatka julkisilla ainakin tunti/suunta, ja autollakin tekee tiukkaa ehtiä alle sen. Todella isoissa kaupungeissa auton käyttöä rajoittaa pysäköintiongelmat.

Helsingin ja muut pohjoismaiset pääkaupunkiseudut ovat ainakin yrittäneet luomalla aluekeskuksia, jonne yritetään saada mahdollisimman paljon työpaikoja asuntojen lisäksi, ja raideliikenteelllä, että suurin osa työmatkoista hoituisi julkisilla reilusti alle tunnin. Alle puoli tuntia on pk-seudulla kuitenkin jo etuoikeus, tai työ on sitten jotain huonommin palkattua kuten siivousta tms. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Kuntalaisaloitteen Malmin lentoaseman säilyttämisen puolesta voit allekirjoittaa tässä:

https://www.kuntalaisaloite.fi/fi/aloite/6466

----------


## canis lupus

> Kuntalaisaloitteen Malmin lentoaseman säilyttämisen puolesta voit allekirjoittaa tässä:
> 
> https://www.kuntalaisaloite.fi/fi/aloite/6466


Jos aikeissa on rakentaa pelkkää lähiötä vailla palvelun palveluita kentän tilalle niin olen ehdottomasti sen säilyttämisen kannalla. Muutenkin Helsingissä keskitetään kaikkea aivan liikaa. Matkustamiseen saa käyttää tolkuttomasti aikaa. Miksi esimerkiksi joka ikisen konttorin jossa ei ole asiakaspalvelua täytyy juuri sijaita kantakaupungissa? Yhtä hyvin voisi hajauttaa niitä ympäri kaupunkia ja tämähön hellittäisi ruuhkiakin mukavasti kun kaikki eivät pyri samaan paikkaan

----------


## Salomaa

Vaikka Malmin lentoasema olisi säilytetty, niin silti rakennusmaata Helsingissä olisi ihan riittävästi jäljellä. Hirveä meteli aikanaan Sipoon pakkoliittämisestä ja ihan perusteltu. Tarvittiinko sitä välttämättä. Eikä Helsinkiä tarvitse tunkea täyteen, tilaa on Vantaalla ja Espoossa enemmän.

Kaupungin tiivistetään laidoille ja keskelle, mutta tästä touhusta mainitaan liturgianomaisesti vain hyvät puolet. Objektiivisuus saa väistyä. Mutta kyllähän nuo Triplat ja Kalasatamat Redeineen tuovat ne kielteisetkin puolet pikkuhiljaa näkyviin. Jos eivät ole tuoneet jo.

----------


## Makke93

> Vaikka Malmin lentoasema olisi säilytetty, niin silti rakennusmaata Helsingissä olisi ihan riittävästi jäljellä. Hirveä meteli aikanaan Sipoon pakkoliittämisestä ja ihan perusteltu. Tarvittiinko sitä välttämättä. Eikä Helsinkiä tarvitse tunkea täyteen, tilaa on Vantaalla ja Espoossa enemmän.


Juu tuo on se sama 'kaavoitettua aluetta on 2,5-kertaisesti tarpeeseen verrattuna' -argumentti mitä Malmin Lentokentän puolustajat viljelee. Kaupunki kasvaa ja tietenkin kannattaa rakentaa ensin lähemmäs, kun se houkuttelee asukkaitakin paljon paremmin. Etenkin kun Malmin lentokentän rakentamisella saadaan tiivistettyä ilman että muutetaan ulkoilualueita asumiseen ja saadaan silti koteja joista pääsee töihin joka ilmansuuntaan. Myöskin 12km päässä keskustasta on paljon helpompi houkutella asukkaita joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäksi, kuin Sipoon metsästä. 

Sipoon nappaaminen on oli kai kuitenkin edellisen kaupunkisuunnittelijapolven touhuja. Vantaalla ja Espoossakin kyllä rakennetaan, itse asiassa vauhti on hurjempi kuin Helsingissä. Täälläkin se painottuu tiivistämiseen paljon enemmän kuin aikaisemmin, kun uudet alueet on yhtä kaukana keskustasta kuin Östersundom





> Kaupungin tiivistetään laidoille ja keskelle, mutta tästä touhusta mainitaan liturgianomaisesti vain hyvät puolet. Objektiivisuus saa väistyä. Mutta kyllähän nuo Triplat ja Kalasatamat Redeineen tuovat ne kielteisetkin puolet pikkuhiljaa näkyviin. Jos eivät ole tuoneet jo.


Laidoille rakentaminen kuinka tiiviisti tahansa ei ole tiivistämistä. Ja mitäs huonoja puolia Triplalla ja Redillä on ollut jotka liittyvät kaupungin tiivistämiseen? Redin ongelmat asikasmäärissä liittyvät siihen että ympäroivät alueet ovat vielä suurimmaksi osaksi rakentamatta. Ja näiden kahden konseptikuvia vastaamattomaan ulkomuotoon ei rakennuspaikka paljoa vaikuta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja mitäs huonoja puolia Triplalla ja Redillä on ollut jotka liittyvät kaupungin tiivistämiseen?


Varmaan lähinnä se, että megaostaria ei noin lähtökohtaisesti pidetä kaupunkimaisena vaan pikemminkin lähiömäisenä rakentamisena. Kalasatamaan näyttäisi tulevan nyt metroasema, sen yhteyteen iso ostoskeskus ja ostarin ympärille kerrostaloja. Kuulostaa Kontulalta. Ei Töölöltä, Alppilalta tai muultakaan "oikealta" kaupungilta.

----------


## Makke93

> Varmaan lähinnä se, että megaostaria ei noin lähtökohtaisesti pidetä kaupunkimaisena vaan pikemminkin lähiömäisenä rakentamisena. Kalasatamaan näyttäisi tulevan nyt metroasema, sen yhteyteen iso ostoskeskus ja ostarin ympärille kerrostaloja. Kuulostaa Kontulalta. Ei Töölöltä, Alppilalta tai muultakaan "oikealta" kaupungilta.


Onhan Kampissakin Iso kauppakeskus, samoin Rautatieaseman vieressä Forum ja Kaisaniemessä Kluuvi, mutta joo kyllä sen ymmätää ettei Kalastama ole sellainen liikenteen solmukohta, että se vaatisi kauppojen keskittämistä tuossa mittakaavassa. Tosin liian lähiömäinen rakentaminenhan on pikemminkin väljemmän kaupunkirakentamisen jäänteitä kuin tiivistämisen haittapuolia.

----------


## samulih

Mikä paha siinä ostarimaisessa menossa on? Viittaatko tällä nyt johonkin jota et halua sanoa ettet leimaudu?

Redi tulee olemaan muutaman vuoden päässä iso juttu, nythän sinne on juuri muuttanut K-talo ja kun talot ympärillä kasvavat niin homma alkaa pelittää,

"Oikea kaupunki" on varmaan hakusessa aika harvalla, mukava asunto hyvien yhteyksien ,etenkin pyörämatkan päässä on se tulevaisuuden juttu kun autoilua kahlitaan.

Onhan istä paljon tonttimaata, mutta ei halua? Tuntuu että kaikki haluaa rannoille, nyt esimerkiksi Arabianranta on kelluva betonilaatta ja asuinalue aivan väärässä paikassa.... Kalasatamassa suolavesi puskee kellareihin, ruostuttaen kaikki metalliputket kun ei tajuttu että missä ja miten ollaan..... Onhan niitä alueita kuten Tattarisuo, 2 metriä maata pois niin olisi alue valmis rakentamiseen, tutkittu on.....

Lähinnä se aina itseäni ihmetyttää että meillä on jo hienot mahdollisuudet aluekeskuksille kuten Kontula tai Mellunmäki, sinne palveluita (kunnon ravintolat, pyöräkaupat, kahvilat jne,) hyvien liikenneyhteyksien päähän tai vaikka kävellen, kotiseuturakkaus paranisi ja ehkä tarttuttaisi ongelmiin, nyt usein ollaan vaan yöt täällä ja päivät jossain ihmemaissa.....

----------


## aki

> HS keskiviikko: Vapaavuori haluaa keskustatunnelin ja kävelykeskustan laajentamisen.


Ylläoleva lainaus on vuodelta 2017. Jokohan keskustatunneli tällä kertaa olisi kuopattu lopullisesti? https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10990350. Kannatusta hankkeelle löytyi lähinnä enää Kokoomukselta. Demarit, vihreät ja vasemmisto vastustivat.

Kokoomuksen Rautavan mielestä tavaraliikenteen keskittäminen Vuosaaren satamaan ei ole ratkaisu "Eivät ne mahdu sinne, Vuosaaren satamassa on jo niin paljon rahtiliikennettä.." sanoo Rautava.

Nyt kun Kokoomus ei saanut haluamaansa keskustatunnelia, niin se tekee jatkossa varmasti kaikkensa estääkseen minkäänlaiset tietullit tai maksut Helsingin seudulle.

----------


## Rehtori

> Nyt kun Kokoomus ei saanut haluamaansa keskustatunnelia, niin se tekee jatkossa varmasti kaikkensa estääkseen minkäänlaiset tietullit tai maksut Helsingin seudulle.


Toivottavasti näin.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Keskustatunnelista en niin välitä, mutta noi satamaliikenteen liittymät olivat siinä niin hyviä, että edes ne jotenkin toteutetaan vaikka sinne huoltotunneliin.

----------


## Salomaa

Tietullit ovat hyödyllinen asia jopa auoilijoiden itsensäkin kannalta. Ne jotka ydinkeskustassa välttämättä autoa tarvitsevat, voivat ajaa sujuvammin, koska tietullit vähentävät autoilua 30-40 %.  Puhtaampi ilma ja viihtysämpi kaupunki on kaikkien etu.

Demokratian halveksimista on ottaa tunneliasia valmisteluun toisen kerran kun siitä on jo päätetty. Asian nimen muuttaminen ja muutaman haaralonkeron piirtäminen samaan asiaan on kaupunkilaisten, virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen aliarvoimista. Keskustatunnelihanke osoittaa kuinka hyvässä suojeluksessa helsinkiläiset yksityisautoilijat ovat.

SDP:n valtuustoryhmältä todella tervejärkinen päätös sanoutua irti hankkeesta, jotta selvittelyyn ei kulu enää veronmaksajien rahoja. Milloinkahan koittaa se päivä jolloin Helsingin kaupunsuunittelu muuttuu suhmuroinnista ja pelaamisesta kaupunkilaisten kuuntelemiseksi ?

----------


## Melamies

> Tietullit ovat hyödyllinen asia jopa auoilijoiden itsensäkin kannalta. Ne jotka ydinkeskustassa välttämättä autoa tarvitsevat, voivat ajaa sujuvammin, koska tietullit vähentävät autoilua 30-40 %.  Puhtaampi ilma ja viihtysämpi kaupunki on kaikkien etu.
> 
> Demokratian halveksimista on ottaa tunneliasia valmisteluun toisen kerran kun siitä on jo päätetty. Asian nimen muuttaminen ja muutaman haaralonkeron piirtäminen samaan asiaan on kaupunkilaisten, virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen aliarvoimista. Keskustatunnelihanke osoittaa kuinka hyvässä suojeluksessa helsinkiläiset yksityisautoilijat ovat.
> 
> SDP:n valtuustoryhmältä todella tervejärkinen päätös sanoutua irti hankkeesta, jotta selvittelyyn ei kulu enää veronmaksajien rahoja. Milloinkahan koittaa se päivä jolloin Helsingin kaupunsuunittelu muuttuu suhmuroinnista ja pelaamisesta kaupunkilaisten kuuntelemiseksi ?


Kirjoititko tämän SDP:n vai Vihreiden kokoontumisesta tultuasi?

----------


## Salomaa

> Kirjoititko tämän SDP:n vai Vihreiden kokoontumisesta tultuasi?


En tullut mistään poliittisesta kokouksesta, kun totean että miljardien heittäminen autotunneliin on järjetöntä. Pitkässä juoksussa myös kokoomuslaiset yrittäjät ovat kiitollisia kun viihtyisä kävelykeskusta tuo myös liikkeisiin liikevaihtoa. 

Tärkeintä on myös se että tunneli ja kävelykeskusta ovat kaksi eri asiaa.

----------


## samulih

> Tietullit ovat hyödyllinen asia jopa auoilijoiden itsensäkin kannalta. Ne jotka ydinkeskustassa välttämättä autoa tarvitsevat, voivat ajaa sujuvammin, koska tietullit vähentävät autoilua 30-40 %.  Puhtaampi ilma ja viihtysämpi kaupunki on kaikkien etu.
> 
> Demokratian halveksimista on ottaa tunneliasia valmisteluun toisen kerran kun siitä on jo päätetty. Asian nimen muuttaminen ja muutaman haaralonkeron piirtäminen samaan asiaan on kaupunkilaisten, virkamiesten ja poliitikkojen aliarvoimista. Keskustatunnelihanke osoittaa kuinka hyvässä suojeluksessa helsinkiläiset yksityisautoilijat ovat.
> 
> SDP:n valtuustoryhmältä todella tervejärkinen päätös sanoutua irti hankkeesta, jotta selvittelyyn ei kulu enää veronmaksajien rahoja. Milloinkahan koittaa se päivä jolloin Helsingin kaupunsuunittelu muuttuu suhmuroinnista ja pelaamisesta kaupunkilaisten kuuntelemiseksi ?


eiköhän tietullit ole taas yksi rikkaiden piilotuki, heikot alta pois busseihin niin ei loka lennä rollssin kylkeen, ihan niin kuin tunneli olisi ollut espoolaisten ja vantaalaisten tukea

----------


## citybus

> En tullut mistään poliittisesta kokouksesta, kun totean että miljardien heittäminen autotunneliin on järjetöntä. Pitkässä juoksussa myös kokoomuslaiset yrittäjät ovat kiitollisia kun viihtyisä kävelykeskusta tuo myös liikkeisiin liikevaihtoa. 
> 
> Tärkeintä on myös se että tunneli ja kävelykeskusta ovat kaksi eri asiaa.


Näkyypä hyvinkin tuovan liikevaihtoa. Joopahan joo.

Keskustan houkuttelevuudesta ja tuottavuudesta kauppapaikkana on jäljellä vain murto-osa siitä, mikä tilanne oli 1980-1990-lukujen vaihteessa, jolloin Stockmann, Sokos, Pukeva ja Anttila sekä Hakaniemen Elanto kukoistivat. Sitä mukaa kun autoilua on rajoitettu ja hankaloitettu, ovat myös liikepaikat yksi toisensa jälkeen näivettyneet. Katsokaa vaikka Kluuvin ja Kämpin kauppakeskuksia, Kampin keskuksen yläkerroksia, Stockmannin alennustilaa... Kyllä, kaupan murros ja niin edelleen, mutta kas kummaa, että kehäteiden automarketit ja maakuntien kauppakeskustat kukoistavat.

Keskustasta on tullut pelkän vihreän ja shampanjasosialistisen eliitin temmellysmesta. Ideologioista elävä alue, joka tulee erottaa kaiken maailman keskiluokan asuinalueista. Ajelkoon siellä Hakamäentien pohjoispuolella, tänne ei tarvitse tulla käymään. Tai muuttakoon maakuntiin, tosin sieltäkään ei saa autolla tulla.

Eduskuntavaalien alla kysyin vihreiden edustajalta, että miksi minun töölöläisenä täytyy sietää läpikulkuliikennettä ja melua sekä ilmansaasteita, kun tämä sama liikenne voisi kulkea maan alla aiheuttamatta pintaliikenteen kanssa konflikteja, melua ja saasteita. Miki minun hengitysilmallani ei ole mitään väliä - toisin kuin vihreiden kanta-alueella Hämeentiellä? Ehdokas käveli pois.

Ja miksi Kruununvuorenranta itäisenä lähiönä ansaitsee Helsingin silhuetin pilaavan, kolmanneksen keskustatunnelista maksavan, autoilijan rahapussista maksettavan raitiotiesillan ainoastaan verovaroin subventoitua liikennettä varten, kun keskustan läntisiltä reuna-alueilta joukkoliikenteen kulkutavat ja -muodot ovat (poislukien johdinautot) samat kuin 1950-luvulla? Miksi Lauttasaaren sillalla onkiva työtön ansaitsee enemmän tilaa kuin työhön ajava lauttasaarelainen?

Ideologiaa, ei realismia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:38 ----------




> eiköhän tietullit ole taas yksi rikkaiden piilotuki, heikot alta pois busseihin niin ei loka lennä rollssin kylkeen, ihan niin kuin tunneli olisi ollut espoolaisten ja vantaalaisten tukea


Rikkaiden, joille tietulleilla ei ole hevon väliä, ja viher-shampanja-sosialistisen eliitin, jotka vihaavat autoja vain ideologian vuoksi. Koska miksi Lieksassa muka pitäsi mennä autolla kauppaan, siellähän menee raitiovaunu, tai ainakin metro, tai ainakin sillä kansaneläkkeellä voi kustantaa siihen viiden tonnin Toyotaan kaasukoneen, valtiokin tukee tonnilla, ja kaasua saa Malmilta, ja katsastusväliäkin pidennettiin, että kun nyt leimaa, niin ainakin kaksi vuotta kulkee samalla leimalla, jos kulkee, ja jos ei varaa ole parempaan autoon, niin kävelköön, tai muuttakoon tänne Helsinkiin, ainiin, alta puolen miljoonanhan tänne ei edes pääse. Mutta eivätpähän viiden tonnin Toyotat häiritse latten nauttimista espalla.

----------


## hylje

> Keskustan houkuttelevuudesta ja tuottavuudesta kauppapaikkana on jäljellä vain murto-osa siitä, mikä tilanne oli 1980-1990-lukujen vaihteessa, jolloin Stockmann, Sokos, Pukeva ja Anttila sekä Hakaniemen Elanto kukoistivat.


helsingin keskustassa on nykyisin sekä enemmän myymäläpinta-alaa että korkeammat tilavuokrat kuin entisajan kukoistusaikoina. kyllä ne tyhjät tilat menisivät käyttöön jos talon omistava sijoittaja katsoisi parhaaksi vuokrata ne halvemmalla, mutta laskeepahan että kannattaa vielä odotella. sama tarina pätee myös toimistotiloihin. ei kukaan mene keskustaan, siellä on liian kallista. vai hetkinen. miksiköhän se on niin kallis? sitä ei mahda kukaan tietää, ei vähintäänkään he jotka sieltä tiloja ostavat ja vuokravat liiketoimintansa tarpeisiin. tyhmiä ovat, kun maksavat liikaa. kehäteiltä saisi halvemmalla.

ainoa kunnolla ideologian hurmoksessa oleva osa helsingin keskustapolitiikkaa on ihan kaavoituspuolella, jossa ei kehdata eikä haluta rakentaa kunnolla lisää taloja keskustan sisälle ja sen jatkeeksi. kysyntää kyllä olisi. roseénpunaiset aurinkolasit ovat vahvana nenän päällä, kun ajatellaan helsinkiä romanttisena ja lutuisena pikkukaupunkina joka ei koskaan ikinä enää muutu.

liikenneasiat ovat lähinnä näpertelyä, ja pahimmillaan ne valjastetaan tekosyiksi estämään voimallista kaupunginrakentamista. jos taloihin piirretään julmetusti pakollista minimipysäköintiä, saadaan samalla kertaa asuntojen hintoja korkeammalle, niiden määrää pienennettyä sekä pahemmat ruuhkat kaduille. ja ruuhkilla voi perustella kaikenlaisia kivoja propellihattuprojekteja.

----------


## Salomaa

> Näkyypä hyvinkin tuovan liikevaihtoa. Joopahan joo.
> 
> Keskustan houkuttelevuudesta ja tuottavuudesta kauppapaikkana on jäljellä vain murto-osa siitä, mikä tilanne oli 1980-1990-lukujen vaihteessa, jolloin Stockmann, Sokos, Pukeva ja Anttila sekä Hakaniemen Elanto kukoistivat. Sitä mukaa kun autoilua on rajoitettu ja hankaloitettu, ovat myös liikepaikat yksi toisensa jälkeen näivettyneet. Katsokaa vaikka Kluuvin ja Kämpin kauppakeskuksia, Kampin keskuksen yläkerroksia, Stockmannin alennustilaa... Kyllä, kaupan murros ja niin edelleen, mutta kas kummaa, että kehäteiden automarketit ja maakuntien kauppakeskustat kukoistavat. ,


Tavaratalojen myynti ei johdu siitä että henkilöautoliikenne olisi vaikeutunut. Kauppa on siirtynyt nettiin. Pukevan osalta voidaan mainita että esimerkiksi tuotevalikoima oli sellainen että se ei enää tänä päivänä ollut ajankohtainen. Liike ei onnistunut uudistumaan, vaikka yritti. Myynti ei tule takaisin autotunnelilla eikä lisäparkkihalleilla,




> Keskustasta on tullut pelkän vihreän ja shampanjasosialistisen eliitin temmellysmesta. Ideologioista elävä alue, joka tulee erottaa kaiken maailman keskiluokan asuinalueista. Ajelkoon siellä Hakamäentien pohjoispuolella, tänne ei tarvitse tulla käymään. Tai muuttakoon maakuntiin, tosin sieltäkään ei saa autolla tulla.  ,


 Yhtä hyvin voidaan sanoa että Helsingin keskusta autopuolue Kokoomuksen temmellyskenttä: missään ei ole kunnollista kävelykatua ja tietulleja vitkutetaan vuodesta toiseen.






> Eduskuntavaalien alla kysyin vihreiden edustajalta, että miksi minun töölöläisenä täytyy sietää läpikulkuliikennettä ja melua sekä ilmansaasteita, kun tämä sama liikenne voisi kulkea maan alla aiheuttamatta pintaliikenteen kanssa konflikteja, melua ja saasteita. Miki minun hengitysilmallani ei ole mitään väliä - toisin kuin vihreiden kanta-alueella Hämeentiellä? Ehdokas käveli pois.


  Töölössä tapahtuu merkittäviä parannuksia. Raitioteitä rakennetaan lisää ja samalla poistetaan kadunvarren parkkipaikkoja. Täten raitiovaunukadut eivät ole enää niin houkuttelevia yksityisauton kannalta ja ilmasta tulee puhtaampaa ja kadusta viihtyisämpi.




> Ja miksi Kruununvuorenranta itäisenä lähiönä ansaitsee Helsingin silhuetin pilaavan, kolmanneksen keskustatunnelista maksavan, autoilijan rahapussista maksettavan raitiotiesillan ainoastaan verovaroin subventoitua liikennettä varten, kun keskustan läntisiltä reuna-alueilta joukkoliikenteen kulkutavat ja -muodot ovat (poislukien johdinautot) samat kuin 1950-luvulla? Miksi Lauttasaaren sillalla onkiva työtön ansaitsee enemmän tilaa kuin työhön ajava lauttasaarelainen?
> 
> Ideologiaa, ei realismia.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:38 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Rikkaiden, joille tietulleilla ei ole hevon väliä, ja viher-shampanja-sosialistisen eliitin, jotka vihaavat autoja vain ideologian vuoksi. Koska miksi Lieksassa muka pitäsi mennä autolla kauppaan, siellähän menee raitiovaunu, tai ainakin metro, tai ainakin sillä kansaneläkkeellä voi kustantaa siihen viiden tonnin Toyotaan kaasukoneen, valtiokin tukee tonnilla, ja kaasua saa Malmilta, ja katsastusväliäkin pidennettiin, että kun nyt leimaa, niin ainakin kaksi vuotta kulkee samalla leimalla, jos kulkee, ja jos ei varaa ole parempaan autoon, niin kävelköön, tai muuttakoon tänne Helsinkiin, ainiin, alta puolen miljoonanhan tänne ei edes pääse. Mutta eivätpähän viiden tonnin Toyotat häiritse latten nauttimista espalla.


  70-luvulla toimi sellaine liike kuin Enemmistö r.y. - sitä voidaan luonnehtia, että se näytti ainakin jossain vaiheessa auton vihaamiselta sinänsä. Kun puhutaan siitä, miten Helsingin keskustassa liikutaan, niin sehän on kaikkea muuta kuin ideologista keskuselua. Kun kerran on suuri hypetys väkiluvun lisäämisestä sekä kaupungin kasvattamisesta ja tiivistamisestä, niin sanoi maalaisjärkikin että sujuva henkilöautoliikenne ei enää tähän palettiin mahdu. Jostain luovutaan ja jotain saadaan tilalle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:58 ----------




> .....
> 
> ainoa kunnolla ideologian hurmoksessa oleva osa helsingin keskustapolitiikkaa on ihan kaavoituspuolella, jossa ei kehdata eikä haluta rakentaa kunnolla lisää taloja keskustan sisälle ja sen jatkeeksi. kysyntää kyllä olisi. roseénpunaiset aurinkolasit ovat vahvana nenän päällä, kun ajatellaan helsinkiä romanttisena ja lutuisena pikkukaupunkina joka ei koskaan ikinä enää muutu.
> 
> l.....


Mihin paikkaan nyt vielä pitäisi keskustassa rakentaa massiivisia taloja ?

----------


## canis lupus

Kyllä automarketti on se ensimmäinen vaihtoehto jonne ihminen suuntaa jos ostoksille miettii paikan päälle. Varma parkkipaikka ja helppokulkuisuus autolla ovat prioriteetti numero yksi ainakin minulle ja monille muille kivijalkaliikkeissä asioiville

----------


## mv

Keskustatunnelia varten on myös tehty "Helsingin keskustan asiointiselvitys 2019, 19.6.2019" (liite 11).

Ei se keskusta näivety pysäköinnin puutteella, autoilijat ovat vähemmistö.

----------


## Etika

> Kyllä automarketti on se ensimmäinen vaihtoehto jonne ihminen suuntaa jos ostoksille miettii paikan päälle. Varma parkkipaikka ja helppokulkuisuus autolla ovat prioriteetti numero yksi ainakin minulle ja monille muille kivijalkaliikkeissä asioiville


Tässä on hyvä esimerkki siitä, kuinka väärin yleistetään oma ja lähipiirin toimintamalli. Juu, isolle osalle ihmisestiä automarketti on se ensimmäinen vaihtoehto. Mutta iso osalle se on sitten se vihoviimeinen vaihtoehto. Ja se tarkoittaa, että sekä automarketeille että keskustamaiseen joukkoliikenneperustaiselle kaupalle on kysyntää.

Näille molemmille on kysyntää omalle kohderyhmälleen, kuten tuon selvityksen tuloksista selviää. Siksi olisi ihan idioottimaista lähteä kummankaan yrittävän lähteä hakemaan toisen puolen asiakkaita omaan pääkohderyhmänsä haluttavuutta tinkimällä. Automarkettien on turha yrittää tehdä itsestään helposti kävellen lähestyttävää kauppaa autosaavutettavuuden kustannuksella ja keskustassa ei kannata yrittää havitella autolla tulevia asiakkaita joukkoliikenteen ja kävelijöiden kustannuksella.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kyllä automarketti on se ensimmäinen vaihtoehto jonne ihminen suuntaa jos ostoksille miettii paikan päälle. Varma parkkipaikka ja helppokulkuisuus autolla ovat prioriteetti numero yksi ainakin minulle ja monille muille kivijalkaliikkeissä asioiville


tuo peruste onkin varmaan totta monelle 40-60 -vuotiaalle miehelle, jolla on kaupallinen tai tekninen koulutus. Maailma on muuttumassa. Nuoremmista ikäluokista jo suuri osa ajattelee, että onko oma asunto välttämätön, entä kesämökki, ja omasta autosta puhumattakaan. Syntyvyys kuuluu myös tähän keskusteluun. Ei se perhekoko ole ainakaan pääkaupunki seudulla kasvamassa.

Moni hakee kaupasta 3-5 tavaraa kerrallaan ja siten esim Perkkaan K-market Kirjurinkujalla on kova sana. Ne löytyvät sieltä 5 minuutissa, mutta teeppä sama Sellossa tai Triplassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei se perhekoko ole ainakaan pääkaupunki seudulla kasvamassa.


Nimenomaan pk-seudulla on monilapsisia perheitä enemmän kuin vuosikymmeniin, ja määrä kasvaa. Tosin näillä perheillä ei tyypillisesti ole autoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nimenomaan pk-seudulla on monilapsisia perheitä enemmän kuin vuosikymmeniin, ja määrä kasvaa. Tosin näillä perheillä ei tyypillisesti ole autoa.


Pitäisikö tarkentaa, että näiden perheiden naisväellä, jotka siis hoitavat kaupassakäynnit, ei ole läheskään aina autoa?

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Mihin paikkaan nyt vielä pitäisi keskustassa rakentaa massiivisia taloja ?


nykyisten talojen väleihin ja tilalle, puistoista ja liikennejärjestelyiltä tilaa ottamalla, merta täyttämällä jne. kyllä kaupunki tilaa täynnä on, pitää vaan priorisoida mikä maankäyttö on tärkeämpää kuin muu.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Näkyypä hyvinkin tuovan liikevaihtoa. Joopahan joo.
> 
> Keskustan houkuttelevuudesta ja tuottavuudesta kauppapaikkana on jäljellä vain murto-osa siitä, mikä tilanne oli 1980-1990-lukujen vaihteessa, jolloin Stockmann, Sokos, Pukeva ja Anttila sekä Hakaniemen Elanto kukoistivat. Sitä mukaa kun autoilua on rajoitettu ja hankaloitettu, ovat myös liikepaikat yksi toisensa jälkeen näivettyneet. Katsokaa vaikka Kluuvin ja Kämpin kauppakeskuksia, Kampin keskuksen yläkerroksia, Stockmannin alennustilaa... Kyllä, kaupan murros ja niin edelleen, mutta kas kummaa, että kehäteiden automarketit ja maakuntien kauppakeskustat kukoistavat.


Tämä on täysin totta. Mutta jostain syystä erään tietynvärisen arvomaailman omaavat ihmiset eivät sitä suostu tajuamaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on täysin totta. Mutta jostain syystä erään tietynvärisen arvomaailman omaavat ihmiset eivät sitä suostu tajuamaan.


Sanoisin että kauppa- ja kapakkakuolema Helsingissä ja muiden isompien kaupunkien keskustoissa johtuu Suomen huonosta taloustilanteesta, joka sai alkunsa vajaa 10 vuotta sitten Nokian mahalaskun myötä. Suomen BKT ei ole vieläkään saavuttanut 10 vuoden takaisia lukemia, ja laskusuhdanne on koskettanut nimenomaan suuria kaupunkeja ja niiden keskiluokkaista väestöä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Tämä on täysin totta. Mutta jostain syystä erään tietynvärisen arvomaailman omaavat ihmiset eivät sitä suostu tajuamaan.


  Keskustan tavaratalojen, erityisesti Stockmanin myynninlaskuja on käsitelty esim. Hesarissa monta kertaa. Niissä artikkeleissa kyllä nähdään tavaravalikoimat ja verkkokaupat keskeisenä syynä. Siten tähän voisi yhtä hyvin vääntää että tietynvärisen arvomaailman porukka näkee että jos omaa autoa saa ajaa keskustaan, niin kaupungin syvin olemus ja koko käyttötarkoitus loppuu siihen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:23 ----------




> nykyisten talojen väleihin ja tilalle, puistoista ja liikennejärjestelyiltä tilaa ottamalla, merta täyttämällä jne. kyllä kaupunki tilaa täynnä on, pitää vaan priorisoida mikä maankäyttö on tärkeämpää kuin muu.


NÄin on tehtykin. eikä sekään riitä, seuraavaksi pitää ryhtyä korottamaan kerrostaloja. Sitä odotellessa voi katsella Kalasatamaa ja Pasilaa ja vastata että tätäkö haluamme.

----------


## samulih

> Tiukasti ohjatusta maankäytön suunnittelusta ja yhdyskuntarakenteen eheyttämistavoitteis-ta huolimatta Helsingin seutu on hajautunut ja  hajautumiskehitys on jatkunut vuosikymmenien ajan (Loikkanen & Laakso 2016). Tukholman ja Helsingin seutujen maankäytön suunnittelua ja toteutunutta yhdyskuntarakennetta vertailleessa tutkimuksessa (Söderström, Schulman & Ristimäki 2014) todetaan, että Tukholmassa kaupunkiseu-dun kasvu on kanavoitu tehokkaasti sisäänpäin, tiivistäen seudun rakennetta. Sen sijaan Helsin-gissä kehitys on ollut päinvastaista: keskeisen ydinalueen merkitys on heikentynyt ja työpaikat ovat hajautuneet. Tukholman ja Helsingin ns. sisempien ydinalueiden5 tiivistyminen jaksolla 20002010 poikkeaa dramaattisesti: samalla kun väestö on kasvanut Helsingissä 15 %, Tukholmas-sa se on kasvanut 41 %. Työpaikkojen suhteen kasvuluvut ovat 14 % ja 56 % Tukholman eduksi. Myös alakeskusten kasvu on Tukholmassa suun-tautunut harvoihin vahvoihin keskuksiin, kun taas Helsingin seudulla alakeskusten kehittyminen on ollut hajautunutta.


http://www.hypo.fi/wp-content/upload...liselvitys.pdf

.....hyvä aina tuoda eri väristen lasien eteen jotain faktaa, vaikka ei suoraan liity tunneleihin tai autoihin.

----------


## citybus

> Keskustan tavaratalojen, erityisesti Stockmanin myynninlaskuja on käsitelty esim. Hesarissa monta kertaa. Niissä artikkeleissa kyllä nähdään tavaravalikoimat ja verkkokaupat keskeisenä syynä. Siten tähän voisi yhtä hyvin vääntää että tietynvärisen arvomaailman porukka näkee että jos omaa autoa saa ajaa keskustaan, niin kaupungin syvin olemus ja koko käyttötarkoitus loppuu siihen.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:23 ----------
> 
> 
> NÄin on tehtykin. eikä sekään riitä, seuraavaksi pitää ryhtyä korottamaan kerrostaloja. Sitä odotellessa voi katsella Kalasatamaa ja Pasilaa ja vastata että tätäkö haluamme.


Ei keskusta ole pelkästään Stockmann. Se on myös kaikki muut hävinneet tavaratalot, se on puolityhjät kauppakeskukset (Citycenter, Kluuvi, Kämp, Kamppi), se on - kuten edellä jäsen samulih:n viestissä todettua - pohjoismaisesta kehityksestä jälkeen jäänyt, taantunut lattenhörppimis- ja museoalue. Se on viher-shampanja-sosialistisen eliitin huvittelukeskus, jossa asuntojen hinnat ovat rahvaan ulottumattomissa, eikä sitä rahvasta haluta keskustaan. Se rahvas joutaa asumaan siellä, missä joukkoliikennettä ei ole, tai se ei sovi omaan elämään, mikäli 24 tuntia meinaa saada riittämään vuorokauteen. Se rahvas pysyköön lähiöissään. Ja jos keskustaan sattuu tulemaan, niin tulkoon täpötäysissä lähijunissa tai nelivaunuisissa kesällä neljäänkymppiin lämpenevissä metroissa tai busseissa, joiden ilmastointilaitetta on huollettu viimeksi koritehtaan valmistuslinjalla.

Mikä sitten on kaupungin syvin olemus? Nyt jo nähdään, että kauppapaikat ovat näivettyneet, ravintoloita ja kahviloita tulee ja menee, tietyt monumentit, kuten Stockmann, pärjäävät ruotsalaissäätiön massiivisilla taustamiljoonilla. On hassua nähdä kaupungilla, siis Helsingin keskustalla, mitään käyttöä, mikäli idealistisista syistä sinne pääsyä vaikeutetaan, kuten nyt tehdään. Hämeentie on pois pelistä, Mäkelänkatu on pian pois pelistä, nelostien liikenne kulkee Kauppakeskus Redin pääsisäänkäynnin edestä korotetun suojatien kautta. Siitä on realismi kaukana.

----------


## j-lu

^^ Suomessa on 2000-luvulla ollut nurmijärvi-ilmiö, joka ehkä selittää paljonkin kehityksestä suhteessa Tukholmaan? En tunne sikäläistä menoa kovin hyvin, mutta ilmeisesti ainakin kaavoitus on paremmin koordinoitua, eikä pk-seudulle ominaista kyläpäälliköiden nollasumma-peliä, jossa kilpaillaan hyvätuloisista asukkaista ja yrityksistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:11 ----------




> Tässä on hyvä esimerkki siitä, kuinka väärin yleistetään oma ja lähipiirin toimintamalli. Juu, isolle osalle ihmisestiä automarketti on se ensimmäinen vaihtoehto. Mutta iso osalle se on sitten se vihoviimeinen vaihtoehto. Ja se tarkoittaa, että sekä automarketeille että keskustamaiseen joukkoliikenneperustaiselle kaupalle on kysyntää.
> 
> Näille molemmille on kysyntää omalle kohderyhmälleen, kuten tuon selvityksen tuloksista selviää. Siksi olisi ihan idioottimaista lähteä kummankaan yrittävän lähteä hakemaan toisen puolen asiakkaita omaan pääkohderyhmänsä haluttavuutta tinkimällä. Automarkettien on turha yrittää tehdä itsestään helposti kävellen lähestyttävää kauppaa autosaavutettavuuden kustannuksella ja keskustassa ei kannata yrittää havitella autolla tulevia asiakkaita joukkoliikenteen ja kävelijöiden kustannuksella.


Tässähän asia on kerrottu. Kauppa myös ymmärtää asian varsin hyvin, kun mennään valikoimiin. Etelähelsinkiläisessä k-marketissa on aika eri paletti kuin Kannelmäen Prismassa. Tietysti pienempi, mutta premium-tuotteiden osalta parempi. Vastaavasti kolmen kilon jauhelihapakkauksilla tukoketut kylmäaltaat puuttuvat. Mutta sitten ei kauppa kuitenkaan ymmärrä, että itselleen ranskankermaa, saaristolaisnappeja ja mätiä, vuppelleen kania ostava mummo on tullut siihen kauppaan naapurista kävellen eikä autolla.

Välillä  myös vähän vaikea ymmärtää, että mikä on se todellisuus, jossa hyvätuloisena itsensä esittävä halpojen neliöiden perässä kehyskuntaan perheensä muuttanut autoileva keski-ikäinen mies saarnaa keskustan näivettymistä, mutta haluaa tänne kuitenkin autotunnelin. Mikä siinä on logiikka? En minäkään halua metroa Sipooseen, koska mitä minä Sipoossa?

Jos työpaikat ovat kaikonneet keskustasta kehille, palvelut ovat kehillä, ja asioidaan mielummin automarketissa kuin keskustassa, niin miksi kuitenkin on niin kova palo punkea autoineen tänne niemelle, että sitä varten pitäisi rakentaan Kivenlahden metroakin heikommin perusteltavissa oleva hukkaputki?

Mitä jos tehdään niin, että me kaupungista nauttivat asutaan täällä näivettyvässä kantakaupungissa ja te autossa istumisen valinneet istutte autoissanne siellä kukoistavilla kehäteillä, niin kaikki on sitten ihan hyvin eikä tartte nahistella typeristä.

Että eipä muuta kuin eläköön keskustan näivettyminen! Aleksin jalkakäytävien leventämisestä ja Kolmen sepän aukion muuttamisesta jalankulkijaystävällisempään muotoon tulee vuoden päästä lokakuussa 40 vuotta.

----------


## Salomaa

> http://www.hypo.fi/wp-content/upload...liselvitys.pdf
> 
> .....hyvä aina tuoda eri väristen lasien eteen jotain faktaa, vaikka ei suoraan liity tunneleihin tai autoihin.


Tukholmassa on ollutkin pitkään periaate että kehitetään aluekeskuksia, Helsingissä ei.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:51 ----------




> Ei keskusta ole pelkästään Stockmann. Se on myös kaikki muut hävinneet tavaratalot, se on puolityhjät kauppakeskukset (Citycenter, Kluuvi, Kämp, Kamppi), se on - kuten edellä jäsen samulih:n viestissä todettua - pohjoismaisesta kehityksestä jälkeen jäänyt, taantunut lattenhörppimis- ja museoalue. Se on viher-shampanja-sosialistisen eliitin huvittelukeskus, jossa asuntojen hinnat ovat rahvaan ulottumattomissa, eikä sitä rahvasta haluta keskustaan. Se rahvas joutaa asumaan siellä, missä joukkoliikennettä ei ole, tai se ei sovi omaan elämään, mikäli 24 tuntia meinaa saada riittämään vuorokauteen. Se rahvas pysyköön lähiöissään. Ja jos keskustaan sattuu tulemaan, niin tulkoon täpötäysissä lähijunissa tai nelivaunuisissa kesällä neljäänkymppiin lämpenevissä metroissa tai busseissa, joiden ilmastointilaitetta on huollettu viimeksi koritehtaan valmistuslinjalla.


 Tänäänkin kuljin noin kymmenellä joukkoliikennevälineellä. On uudet flirt-junat, on uudet Artic-vaunut ja on uudet Yotong ja Linkker-sähköbussit. Kuljettajien ammattitaito on kehittynyt harppauksella. Mustan voi vääntää valkoiseksi, jos päämääränä on Joukkoliikennefoorumilla lytätä joukkoliikenne maanrakoon, jotta voisi olla moraalinen oikeutus ajaa omalla autolla Helsingin keskustassa ruuhkassa.





> Mikä sitten on kaupungin syvin olemus? Nyt jo nähdään, että kauppapaikat ovat näivettyneet, ravintoloita ja kahviloita tulee ja menee, tietyt monumentit, kuten Stockmann, pärjäävät ruotsalaissäätiön massiivisilla taustamiljoonilla. On hassua nähdä kaupungilla, siis Helsingin keskustalla, mitään käyttöä, mikäli idealistisista syistä sinne pääsyä vaikeutetaan, kuten nyt tehdään. Hämeentie on pois pelistä, Mäkelänkatu on pian pois pelistä, nelostien liikenne kulkee Kauppakeskus Redin pääsisäänkäynnin edestä korotetun suojatien kautta. Siitä on realismi kaukana.


Helsingin keskustaan pääsee. On kaupunkisuunnittelun oleellinen kysymys, mitä keskustaan saapumistapoja kehitetään. Henkilöautoliikenteen lisääminen keskustan suuntaan ei ole kaupungin kehittämistä. Se joka Hämeentiellä ennen jurrasi henkilöautollaan keskustaan nykien voi jättää autonsa kotiin ja tulla kätevästi joukkoliikennevälineellä.

Joku lehti kertoi kauppakeskuksesta Kämp Garden. pointti on siinä että liikekeskuksen konsepti kehitettiin pitkäjännitteisesti ja asiakkaita riittää.  Jos tavaratalo tai kauppa ei pysty vastaamaan kulutustapojen muutokseen, niin eihän se silloin ole siitä kysymys, millä välineellä ostoksille saavutaan.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Keskustan houkuttelevuudesta ja tuottavuudesta kauppapaikkana on jäljellä vain murto-osa siitä, mikä tilanne oli 1980-1990-lukujen vaihteessa, jolloin Stockmann, Sokos, Pukeva ja Anttila sekä Hakaniemen Elanto kukoistivat.


No itse asiassa, kun olen Helsingin seuduilla 1960-luvulta asti elänyt, niin silloin vanhoihin aikoihin oli lähiöissä tyypillisesti vain se yksi ostoskeskus, josta useimmiten löytyivät lähinnä pakolliset K-kauppiaan, Elannon ja HOK:n ruokakaupat, Kansallis-, Yhdys-, Säästö-, Osuus- ja Postipankin konttorit sekä ehkä muutama paikallisen yrittäjän pieni vaate-, kenkä- tai urheiluliike (ja ennen muuta koululaisperheille välttämätön kirjakauppa koulukirjojen ostamista varten).

Eli kun siihen aikaan jotain hieman erikoisempaa piti käydä ostamassa, niin sitten matkustettiin Kaupunkiin (= Helsingin keskustaan), jossa lainatun viestin mainitsemat suuret tavaratalot sekä lukuisat kivijalkaerikoiskaupat tarjosivat aivan ylivoimaisen laajaa ja laadukasta tuotetarjontaa lähiön ostariin verrattuna.

Mutta kun väkiluku näillä seuduilla on vuosikymmenten mittaan moninkertaistunut, niin sittemmin kaikenlaisista Itis/Jumbo/Sello/IsoOmena-kauppakeskuksista etc. on tullut äärimmäisen kilpailukykyisiä Helsingin keskustaan verrattuina (varsinkin esim. yksityisautollaan liikkuvalle lapsiperheelle).

Joskin nykyisinhän verkkokauppa haastaa erittäin kovasti kaikki nämä perinteisemmät kaupankäynnin tavat.

----------


## hylje

> NÄin on tehtykin. eikä sekään riitä, seuraavaksi pitää ryhtyä korottamaan kerrostaloja. Sitä odotellessa voi katsella Kalasatamaa ja Pasilaa ja vastata että tätäkö haluamme.


kalasatama ja pasila tuskin jäävät ilman asukkaita, päinvastoin on tärkeää kysyä että miten ihmeessä tämä on muka riittävää. 

helsingin politiikassa on vahva NIMBY-leiri joka ei halua minkään koskaan muuttuvan ja lapsen osassa olevalle kasvupuolelle annetaan vähän myönnytyksiä. mutta mitään kokonaisvaltaista visiota tai tahtoa korjata asuntopula ei ole. kunhan laitetaan pari taloa sinne tänne ja irvistetään kuinka rumaa jälkeä tuli.

----------


## Salomaa

> kalasatama ja pasila tuskin jäävät ilman asukkaita, päinvastoin on tärkeää kysyä että miten ihmeessä tämä on muka riittävää. 
> 
> helsingin politiikassa on vahva NIMBY-leiri joka ei halua minkään koskaan muuttuvan ja lapsen osassa olevalle kasvupuolelle annetaan vähän myönnytyksiä. mutta mitään kokonaisvaltaista visiota tai tahtoa korjata asuntopula ei ole. kunhan laitetaan pari taloa sinne tänne ja irvistetään kuinka rumaa jälkeä tuli.


Kyse ei ole mistään Nimby-leiristä eikä rakentamisen vastustamisestakaan. Kyse on siitä että tehdäänkö kaupunkisuunnittelua pitkäjännitteisesti. Helsingissä on tilaa vielä jonkun verran rakentaa, mutta monella alueella on menty jo liiallisuuksiin. Esim onko välttämätöntä täydennysrakentaa niin, että parvekkeet tulevat parin metrin päähän Konalantiestä ? Siis liika on aina liikaa.

----------


## hylje

> Kyse ei ole mistään Nimby-leiristä eikä rakentamisen vastustamisestakaan. Kyse on siitä että tehdäänkö kaupunkisuunnittelua pitkäjännitteisesti. Helsingissä on tilaa vielä jonkun verran rakentaa, mutta monella alueella on menty jo liiallisuuksiin. Esim onko välttämätöntä täydennysrakentaa niin, että parvekkeet tulevat parin metrin päähän Konalantiestä ? Siis liika on aina liikaa.


pitkäjännitteisesti voisi vaikka purkaa koko epäterveen ja epäinhimillisen kaupungin, koska ennen pitkää tulee maailmanloppu kuitenkin eikä taloja jää kukaan kaipaamaan. mä sanoisin että rakentamisen vastustaminen vetoamalla pitkäjännitteisyyteen on olennaisesti nimbyilyä.

kaupunkisuunnittelun ensisijainen tarkoitus on nykyhetken ja välittömän lähitulevaisuuden tarpeiden täyttäminen. myöhemmin voi sitten säätää kurssia uudestaan. ja helsingistä ei ole kysyntä loppumassa kesken, vaikka parvekkeita rakennettaisiinkin parin metrin päähän Konalantiestä. liikaa ei ole kaupunki vielä nähnytkään. paitsi kun kuuntelee nimbyjä. mikä tahansa voi olla liikaa, jos rakentaminen on lähtökohtaisesti paha.

----------


## Bellatrix

> pitkäjännitteisesti voisi vaikka purkaa koko epäterveen ja epäinhimillisen kaupungin, koska ennen pitkää tulee maailmanloppu kuitenkin eikä taloja jää kukaan kaipaamaan. mä sanoisin että rakentamisen vastustaminen vetoamalla pitkäjännitteisyyteen on olennaisesti nimbyilyä.
> 
> kaupunkisuunnittelun ensisijainen tarkoitus on nykyhetken ja välittömän lähitulevaisuuden tarpeiden täyttäminen. myöhemmin voi sitten säätää kurssia uudestaan. ja helsingistä ei ole kysyntä loppumassa kesken, vaikka parvekkeita rakennettaisiinkin parin metrin päähän Konalantiestä. liikaa ei ole kaupunki vielä nähnytkään. paitsi kun kuuntelee nimbyjä. mikä tahansa voi olla liikaa, jos rakentaminen on lähtökohtaisesti paha.


Eikös Helsinki pakkolunastanut osan Sipoosta juuri siksi että saisi rakennusmaata? Miksi sinne ei tehdä sitä täydennysrakentamista?
Jos vastaus on luokkaa "ei pysty" tai "ei kannata" niin miksi tuo pakkoliitos ylipäätään tehtiin?

----------


## hylje

> Eikös Helsinki pakkolunastanut osan Sipoosta juuri siksi että saisi rakennusmaata? Miksi sinne ei tehdä sitä täydennysrakentamista?
> Jos vastaus on luokkaa "ei pysty" tai "ei kannata" niin miksi tuo pakkoliitos ylipäätään tehtiin?


silloin kun sipoota pakkolunastettiin oli tulevaisuusnäkymä se, että paljon syrjäisiä omakotitaloja tarvitaan. helsinki ei voinut tarjota syrjäisiä omakotitaloja, joten asialle piti tehdä jotain.

kun kaikki oli lopulta taputeltu, tulevaisuus oli jo hylännyt laajat omakotitalomatot vanhanaikaisena ja iso kysyntä oli siirtynyt kaupunkitaloihin. helsingille jäi tyhjä arpa eikä kaupungin laajentamista ole saatu käyntiin vieläkään.

----------


## Salomaa

> pitkäjännitteisesti voisi vaikka purkaa koko epäterveen ja epäinhimillisen kaupungin, koska ennen pitkää tulee maailmanloppu kuitenkin eikä taloja jää kukaan kaipaamaan. mä sanoisin että rakentamisen vastustaminen vetoamalla pitkäjännitteisyyteen on olennaisesti nimbyilyä.
> 
> kaupunkisuunnittelun ensisijainen tarkoitus on nykyhetken ja välittömän lähitulevaisuuden tarpeiden täyttäminen. myöhemmin voi sitten säätää kurssia uudestaan. ja helsingistä ei ole kysyntä loppumassa kesken, vaikka parvekkeita rakennettaisiinkin parin metrin päähän Konalantiestä. liikaa ei ole kaupunki vielä nähnytkään. paitsi kun kuuntelee nimbyjä. mikä tahansa voi olla liikaa, jos rakentaminen on lähtökohtaisesti paha.


Ei rakentaminen lähtökohtaisesti ole paha, mutta se ei saa olla itseisarvo, jota palvelemaan valjastetaan kaikki muu. Mitä virkaa on sellaisella sanomisella että Keskuspuistoon ei rakenneta. Näin sanoivat virkamiehet ja poliitikot pitkin 80- ja 90- lukua. Oli siis olemassa asia, josta hehkutettiin että tästä sentään ollaan yhtä mieltä. Kaupunkisuunnittelun suppea hyvä veli-verkosto päätti kuitenkin että myös Keskuspuistoon voidaan rakentaa. Ikävintä tässä näytelmässä oli vielä se että Vihreätkin kaupanteossa myivät yhden oleellisimmista periaatteistaan. Lisää voidaan rakentaa, mutta samalla pitää keskustella siitä, kuinka paljon Helsingin väkilukua aiotaan kasvattaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:43 ----------




> silloin kun sipoota pakkolunastettiin oli tulevaisuusnäkymä se, että paljon syrjäisiä omakotitaloja tarvitaan. helsinki ei voinut tarjota syrjäisiä omakotitaloja, joten asialle piti tehdä jotain.
> 
> kun kaikki oli lopulta taputeltu, tulevaisuus oli jo hylännyt laajat omakotitalomatot vanhanaikaisena ja iso kysyntä oli siirtynyt kaupunkitaloihin. helsingille jäi tyhjä arpa eikä kaupungin laajentamista ole saatu käyntiin vieläkään.


Tosi hyvä pointti. Maailma muuttuu niin nopeasti että nekin jotka hurmoksessa Sipoosta päättivät, ehkä myöntävät nyt mitä tekivät. Päivän lehtiartikkelin mukaan Tanskassa ei saa rakentaa alle 45m2 asuntoa. Meillä tehdään nyt pieniä koppeja sekä kerrostaloon että erilleen. Oleellista on keskustella, missä asumisesta päätetään.

----------


## hylje

> Lisää voidaan rakentaa, mutta samalla pitää keskustella siitä, kuinka paljon Helsingin väkilukua aiotaan kasvattaa


itse näen että lukumäärät eivät varsinaisesti ole asia mitä pitää poliittisella mahtikäskyllä määrätä. kysyntä on kuningas, niin kauan kun ihmiset haluavat kaupunkiin muuttaa pitää kaupungin kasvaa vastaavasti. 




> Meillä tehdään nyt pieniä koppeja sekä kerrostaloon että erilleen. Oleellista on keskustella, missä asumisesta päätetään.


pieniä koppeja rakennetaan koska rakentamisen määrää rajoitetaan ja harvalla olisi varaa nykyisillä neliöhinnoilla ostaa isompaa. pienien asuntojen kieltäminen ei ratkaise mitään koska ei ihmisten ostovoima sillä kasva. rakentamisen määrä vähentyy kun maksukykyistä kysyntää kielletään, joka kärjistää asuntopulaa entisestään.

kaikki kiteytyy siihen että rakentamista ei voi estää. rakentaa pitää niin olemassaolevien talojen tilalle (esim. puu-Vallilaan, Käpylään, Kumpulaan...), väleihin, korkeammalle, liikennealueille, maantäyttöihin mereen sekä puistoihin. nykyinen maankäyttö on harvassa paikassa se tarkoituksenmukaisin, eikä poliittisiin poteroihin voi kaivautua. kun rakennetaan rajattomasti, edulliset isot kämpät hyvillä paikoilla ovat mahdollisia. ja niiden pitää olla mahdollisia.

----------


## Salomaa

> itse näen että lukumäärät eivät varsinaisesti ole asia mitä pitää poliittisella mahtikäskyllä määrätä. kysyntä on kuningas, niin kauan kun ihmiset haluavat kaupunkiin muuttaa pitää kaupungin kasvaa vastaavasti.


  Kyllä näen niin että keskustelu siitä mikä on sopiva asukasmäärä nykyisten Helsingin rajojen sisällä on perusteltua. Varsinaisesti keskustelu ei painotu kaupungin optimaaliseen asukasmäärään, mutta ilolla katson sitä, että arvostelua esitetään rakennusvimmasta, joka Helsingissä on nyt vallalla. Hallittu ja hyvin suunniteltu täydennysrakentaminen on eri asia kuin maksimaalinen rakennusvimma.






> ipieniä koppeja rakennetaan koska rakentamisen määrää rajoitetaan ja harvalla olisi varaa nykyisillä neliöhinnoilla ostaa isompaa. pienien asuntojen kieltäminen ei ratkaise mitään koska ei ihmisten ostovoima sillä kasva. rakentamisen määrä vähentyy kun maksukykyistä kysyntää kielletään, joka kärjistää asuntopulaa entisestään.


 On totta että yhdessä vaiheessa ruvettiin ihannoimaan yksiöitä suurempia asuntoja Helsingissä. Kalliossa on 12 neliön koppeja. Sanotaan että Espanjalainen ei suostu asumaan alle 40 neliön asunnossa. Jos kopit kelpaa ja menee kaupaksi niin eihän siinä mitään. Jossain vaiheessa se aikakausi päättyy ja silloin koppeja saa Helsingissä 5000 eurolla.




> kaikki kiteytyy siihen että rakentamista ei voi estää. rakentaa pitää niin olemassaolevien talojen tilalle (esim. puu-Vallilaan, Käpylään, Kumpulaan...), väleihin, korkeammalle, liikennealueille, maantäyttöihin mereen sekä puistoihin. nykyinen maankäyttö on harvassa paikassa se tarkoituksenmukaisin, eikä poliittisiin poteroihin voi kaivautua. kun rakennetaan rajattomasti, edulliset isot kämpät hyvillä paikoilla ovat mahdollisia. ja niiden pitää olla mahdollisia.


Mikä talo siellä Puu-Vallilassa on sellainen joka voitaisiin purkaa ja korvata uudella. Tai mitkä talot ja missä osoitteesa ?

----------


## hylje

> Kyllä näen niin että keskustelu siitä mikä on sopiva asukasmäärä nykyisten Helsingin rajojen sisällä on perusteltua. Varsinaisesti keskustelu ei painotu kaupungin optimaaliseen asukasmäärään, mutta ilolla katson sitä, että arvostelua esitetään rakennusvimmasta, joka Helsingissä on nyt vallalla. Hallittu ja hyvin suunniteltu täydennysrakentaminen on eri asia kuin maksimaalinen rakennusvimma.


Helsinki ei ole rakennusvimmaa nähnytkään. Rakennustahdin pitäs olla vähintään tuplat että edes nykyinen kysyntä vastattaisiin. Mieluiten selvästi enemmän, jotta asuntopula ratkeaisi joskus mun elinaikana. Sen jälkeen voisi sitten miettiä asumisväljyyden kasvattamista, joten rakentamista ei tarvitse ihan vielä sittenkään lopettaa.





> Mikä talo siellä Puu-Vallilassa on sellainen joka voitaisiin purkaa ja korvata uudella. Tai mitkä talot ja missä osoitteesa ?


Lähinnä ne kaikki. Isompaa, tiheämpää ja korkeampaa kivikaupunkia tilalle. Rakennetaan myös uusia puutalokaupunginosia kauemmas, koska ihmiset niistä tykkäävät. Otetaan vaikkapa vallilalaisista taloista mallia.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Helsinki ei ole rakennusvimmaa nähnytkään. Rakennustahdin pitäs olla vähintään tuplat että edes nykyinen kysyntä vastattaisiin. Mieluiten selvästi enemmän, jotta asuntopula ratkeaisi joskus mun elinaikana. Sen jälkeen voisi sitten miettiä asumisväljyyden kasvattamista, joten rakentamista ei tarvitse ihan vielä sittenkään lopettaa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lähinnä ne kaikki. Isompaa, tiheämpää ja korkeampaa kivikaupunkia tilalle. Rakennetaan myös uusia puutalokaupunginosia kauemmas, koska ihmiset niistä tykkäävät. Otetaan vaikkapa vallilalaisista taloista mallia.


Kyllä Kalasatamaan, Sompasaareen, Kyläsaareen, Keski-Pasilaan ja tulevaisuudessa myös Pohjois-Pasilaan rakennetaan kokoajan lisää asuntoja. Kuten muuallekin Helsinkiä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Helsinki ei ole rakennusvimmaa nähnytkään. Rakennustahdin pitäs olla vähintään tuplat että edes nykyinen kysyntä vastattaisiin. Mieluiten selvästi enemmän, jotta asuntopula ratkeaisi joskus mun elinaikana. Sen jälkeen voisi sitten miettiä asumisväljyyden kasvattamista, joten rakentamista ei tarvitse ihan vielä sittenkään lopettaa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lähinnä ne kaikki. Isompaa, tiheämpää ja korkeampaa kivikaupunkia tilalle. Rakennetaan myös uusia puutalokaupunginosia kauemmas, koska ihmiset niistä tykkäävät. Otetaan vaikkapa vallilalaisista taloista mallia.


Jäät ajatuksiesi kanssa yksin. Puu-Vallilaa yritettiin saada rakennusmaaksi 70-luvulla, mutta järki voitti. Hyvässä kaupungissa on nimittäin muidenkin arvojen painotusta kuin rakennustehokkuus. Mutta ehkä esität ajatuksiasi leikilläsi.

----------


## hylje

70-luku on kohta puoli vuosisataa menneisyydessä. Jotenkin kuvaavaa ettei kaupungin kehittyminen ole sieltä juuri edennyt.

Joka tapauksessa olen täysin vakavissani ja jos Helsingissä ei saada rakentamisasioita kuntoon ei täällä ole hirveästi sijaa mulle. Ei tarvikaan olla, eiköhän maailmalta joku paikka löydy.




> Kyllä Kalasatamaan, Sompasaareen, Kyläsaareen, Keski-Pasilaan ja tulevaisuudessa myös Pohjois-Pasilaan rakennetaan kokoajan lisää asuntoja. Kuten muuallekin Helsinkiä.


En kiellä että jotain kyllä rakennetaan. Listan pitäisi vaan olla pidempi. Odottavan aika jää kovin pitkäksi jos haluaa keskustakämppiä joihin riittää keskituloisen rahat.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos halutaan Puu-Vallilaa purkaa ja uusia kerrostaloja tilalle, niin sehän kertoo paljon ajatuksen esittäjän arvomaailmasta. Puu-Pasilahan hävitettiin ja se kaduttaa nyt monia. Mutta tänä päivänä eikä tulevaisuudessakaan löydy sellaista enemmistöä, joka syttyisi Puu-Vallilan purkamiselle.

Mutta tällaiselle nettifoorumille kyllä "sopii" jäljellä alevan arvokkaan rakennuskannan hävittämistä puoltavat lausunnot. Niinkuin ei 60- ja 70-luvun purkuvimma riittäisi.

----------


## hylje

Mun arvomaailma on sellanen että kaupunkiasumisen hinta on liian kallis ja sille pitää tehdä jotain. Ja sitä jotain ei voi tehdä jos jostain muusta ei voi luopua. Joten jostain pitää luopua. 

On suuri sääli jos kaikki helsinkiläiset ovat niin jääräpäisesti kiinni mennessä ettei mistään voida luopua. No, minusta voi aina luopua. Kertokaa vaan, etten ole tervetullut. Tiedänpähän että paras ettiä onnea muualta.

----------


## canis lupus

Puu-Vallilla on pala historiaa jota ei todellakaan tule hävittää. Nyt jo Helsingissä on tuhottu paljon hienoja rakennuksia rumien kuutioiden tilalta (öhöm Enso rakennus, Makkaratalo)

Helsinki nojaa paljon bussiliikenteeseen joten tähän auttaa vain autoilun helpottaminen. Yllättävän paljon sujuvampaa on liikenne Munkkivuoressa silloin kuin valot ovat epäkunnossa. Ruuhkaa ei kerkeä edes syntymään

----------


## HeSa

> Mun arvomaailma on sellanen että kaupunkiasumisen hinta on liian kallis ja sille pitää tehdä jotain. Ja sitä jotain ei voi tehdä jos jostain muusta ei voi luopua. Joten jostain pitää luopua. 
> 
> On suuri sääli jos kaikki helsinkiläiset ovat niin jääräpäisesti kiinni mennessä ettei mistään voida luopua. No, minusta voi aina luopua. Kertokaa vaan, etten ole tervetullut. Tiedänpähän että paras ettiä onnea muualta.


Siitä olen samaa mieltä että asuntojen hinnat ovat liian kalliita pääkaupunkiseudulla ja että ongelman ratkaisemiseksi pitäisiä keksiä jotain järkevää. Mutta ehdotus että kaikki pitää revitä ja tuhota, Puu-Vallila, puistot, jne, ja sen tilalle rakentaa uusia kerrostaloja   kuuluu kyllä sairaan mielen maailmaan. Silloin olisi jo parempi tehdä kanssaihmisille palveluksen ja muuttaa jonnekin muualle.

----------


## hylje

> Siitä olen samaa mieltä että asuntojen hinnat ovat liian kalliita pääkaupunkiseudulla ja että ongelman ratkaisemiseksi pitäisiä keksiä jotain järkevää. Mutta ehdotus että kaikki pitää revitä ja tuhota, Puu-Vallila, puistot, jne, ja sen tilalle rakentaa uusia kerrostaloja   kuuluu kyllä sairaan mielen maailmaan. Silloin olisi jo parempi tehdä kanssaihmisille palveluksen ja muuttaa jonnekin muualle.


Otan kyllä vastaan ehdotuksia miten taloja rakennetaan ilman että olemassaolevaa maankäyttöä olennaisesti muutetaan. Taloja ei voi rakentaa kuviteltuihin rinnakkaistodellisuuksiin, vaan meillä on kahdella akselilla maanpintaa jota on vaikea saada lisää. Eli vanha tila väistyy uuden tieltä. Vanha tila pitää tuhota, että sen päälle voi rakentaa uutta. Helsingistä on Pasilan ratapihan ja satama-alueiden rakentamisen jälkeen joutomaa loppu, minne sitten rakennetaan ja mitä? Kenen puisto jyrätään, kenen kotikaupunginosa saa purkutuomion?

Toistaiseksi olen tätä kysymällä saanut vain ympäripyöreyksiä tai hiljaisuutta vastaukseksi. Mikä on järkevä ratkaisu asuntopulaan? Näillä eväillä sitä ei ole.

Helsinki on sairas kaupunki, joka ei halua ratkaista ongelmiaan. Ja kaupunkilaiset ovat sen kanssa ihan ok. En kommentoi heidän mielenmaisemaansa.

----------


## Salomaa

Hylkeeltä pitäisi kysyä toisinpäin: mitkä arvorakennukset tulisi ehdottomasti säilyttää sekä mikä puisto pitäisi jättää rakentamatta.

----------


## hmikko

> Helsinki on sairas kaupunki, joka ei halua ratkaista ongelmiaan. Ja kaupunkilaiset ovat sen kanssa ihan ok. En kommentoi heidän mielenmaisemaansa.


Tämä tuskin on mikään mielenmaisemakysymys. Sanoisin, että ongelma on aika paljon raadollisempi. Follow the money. Kuka hyötyy nykytilanteesta? Vuokranantajat ja asuntojen omistajat. Niillä, ja keskittyneellä rakennusteollisuudella on aika paljon valtaa yhteiskunnassa, ja monessa suhteessa kyky torpata semmoisen tilanteen syntyminen, että olisi ostajan markkinat. Rakennusliikkeillä on näköjään mm. varaa pitää valmiita asuntoja tyhjinä pitkiä aikoja, jos ne eivät käy kaupaksi halutulla hinnalla. Puhumattakaan tonttivarausten pitkittämisestä.

Helsinki ei ole tässä suhteessa mitenkään sen sairaampi kuin muutkaan, ja on vähemmän sairas kuin moni suunnilleen vastaavan kokoluokan kaupunki. Esim. Tukholman asuntomarkkina toimii selvästi huonommin. Ongelma on jokseenkin yleismaailmallinen kasvavissa kaupungeissa, poislukien komentotalous-diktatuurit, joissa ei välttämättä ole yksityisomaisuuden suojaa (asuntojen omistajilla vähemmän valtaa), ja joista monissa tehdään sitten jotain muuta päätöntä (Kiinan tyhjät asuntotornirivistöt hevonkuusissa, ym.).

Helsingissä on muuten käynnistymässä ainakin yksi suurehko purkavan saneeraamisen hanke, Meri-Rastilassa. Tehot eivät varmasti riitä hylkeen mielestä mihinkään, mutta joka tapauksessa, kaupunki on päättänyt purkaa tuntuvan osan alle 30 vuotta vanhaa lähiötä ja laittaa tiiviimpää tilalle. Tämmöistäkin siis tapahtuu. Uusia asukkaita 2400. Luemma Meri-Rastila suunniteltiin aikanaan ilman varmuutta metron tulemisesta, ja siksi metroaseman ympäristö jäi 90-luvulla aivan tolkuttoman harvaksi. Vuosaaren metro kuitenkin toteutui. Taasen yksi esimerkki siitä, miksi joukkoliikenne kannattaa suunnitella ja myös toteuttaa ensimmäisenä uudella alueella.

----------


## Salomaa

Sitten on "terveitä" kaupunkeja. Nimittäin Wien. Siellä on päätetty että asuminen on kohtuuhintaista ja siinä on onnistuttu. Julkisessa omistuksessa oleva asuntokanta on niin suurta että yksityiset toimijat eivät voi merkittävästi ylittää kohtuuhintaista vuokratasoa.

----------


## Max

> Sitten on "terveitä" kaupunkeja. Nimittäin Wien.


...jossa on vähemmän asukkaita kuin sata vuotta sitten. Helpottaa kummasti asioita...

----------


## Salomaa

> ...jossa on vähemmän asukkaita kuin sata vuotta sitten. Helpottaa kummasti asioita...


Näppärä heitto, mutta asumisen kohtuuhintaisuus ei perustu tuohon. Kaupunki on myös supistunut pinta-alaltaan. Meitä kiinnostaa tietysti eri asiat, mutta joka tapauksessa  1 700 000 asukkaan kaupunkiin on järjestetty  kohtuuhintaista asumista.

----------


## hmikko

Wienistä on eri paikoissa kirjoitettu vähän tarkempaa analyysiä viime aikoina, kun asia nousi keskusteluun asumisen hinnasta. Wienistä on aika vääriä käsityksiä suuntaan ja toiseen. Väkiluku tosiaan pieneni pitkään ensimmäisen maailmansodan jälkeen, missä rytinässä Itävalta-Unkarin imperiumi hajosi. Samoin kaupunki kärsi toisessa maailmansodassa, jolloin mm. kaupungin juutalaisväestö poistui ja poistettiin. Toisaalta väkiluku on tähän päivään mennessä ollut kasvussa jo vuosikymmenet, ja nykyajan asumisväljyys on ihan eri luokkaa kuin imperiumin aikana ennen vuotta 1918. Ts. sen aikaisiin väkilukuihin vertaaminen on aika lailla yhtä tyhjän kanssa.

Se, mikä Wienissä on poikkeuksellista, on hyvin suuri määrä kaupungin ja muiden julkisten yhteisöjen, kuten ammattiliittojen, omistamia vuokra-asuntoja, ja historiallisesti pitkään vallinnut poliittinen tahto tämmöisen vuokra-asumisen kehittämiseen. Laki suosii vuokralaista. Toimintaa on kehitetty ja asuntoja rakennettu mainitusta ensimmäisestä maailmansodasta asti, ja isot julkisyhteisöt ovat pitäneet tarjonnan kunnossa ja vuokrat alhaisina. Nykytilanteessa, kun väkiluku taas kasvaa suhteellisen nopeasti, nuo vuokra-asunnot eivät välttämättä lämmitä uusia kaupunkiin tulijoita tai omilleen muuttavia nuoria. Kaupungin ja muiden yhteisöjen vuokra-asuntoon pääsemisessä on käsittääkseni aika tiukat ehdot, ja vanhat asukkaat tietysti pitävät asunnoista kiinni kuin lottovoitosta. Kuten tapahtuu myös Helsingissä. Wieniin muuttava nuori on käsittääkseni usein kovan rahan vuokramarkkinoiden armoilla, ja ne vuokrat ovat yhtä kalliita kuin vertailukelpoisissa kaupungeissa. Samoin kovan rahan omistusasunnot.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se, mikä Wienissä on poikkeuksellista, on hyvin suuri määrä kaupungin ja muiden julkisten yhteisöjen, kuten ammattiliittojen, omistamia vuokra-asuntoja, ja historiallisesti pitkään vallinnut poliittinen tahto tämmöisen vuokra-asumisen kehittämiseen. Laki suosii vuokralaista. Toimintaa on kehitetty ja asuntoja rakennettu mainitusta ensimmäisestä maailmansodasta asti, ja isot julkisyhteisöt ovat pitäneet tarjonnan kunnossa ja vuokrat alhaisina. Nykytilanteessa, kun väkiluku taas kasvaa suhteellisen nopeasti, nuo vuokra-asunnot eivät välttämättä lämmitä uusia kaupunkiin tulijoita tai omilleen muuttavia nuoria. Kaupungin ja muiden yhteisöjen vuokra-asuntoon pääsemisessä on käsittääkseni aika tiukat ehdot, ja vanhat asukkaat tietysti pitävät asunnoista kiinni kuin lottovoitosta. Kuten tapahtuu myös Helsingissä. Wieniin muuttava nuori on käsittääkseni usein kovan rahan vuokramarkkinoiden armoilla, ja ne vuokrat ovat yhtä kalliita kuin vertailukelpoisissa kaupungeissa. Samoin kovan rahan omistusasunnot.


Wienin seudulla pääsee kiinni omakoti- tai vastaavaan pientaloasuntoon suurinpiirtein samalla rahamäärällä kuin Helsingin seudulla. Eroja asumiskustannuksissa voi sitten tulla verotuksen tai energian hinnan takia.

Wien on siinä mielessä erikoinen että se on yksi Euroopan tärkeimpiä kulttuurielämän keskuksia, ja siksi kysyntä pienemmistä ja lyhytkestoisista vuokra-asunnoista on kova ja se heijastuu sitten muuhun asuntotarjontaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## samulih

> Helsingissä on muuten käynnistymässä ainakin yksi suurehko purkavan saneeraamisen hanke, Meri-Rastilassa. Tehot eivät varmasti riitä hylkeen mielestä mihinkään, mutta joka tapauksessa, kaupunki on päättänyt purkaa tuntuvan osan alle 30 vuotta vanhaa lähiötä ja laittaa tiiviimpää tilalle. Tämmöistäkin siis tapahtuu. Uusia asukkaita 2400. Luemma Meri-Rastila suunniteltiin aikanaan ilman varmuutta metron tulemisesta, ja siksi metroaseman ympäristö jäi 90-luvulla aivan tolkuttoman harvaksi. Vuosaaren metro kuitenkin toteutui. Taasen yksi esimerkki siitä, miksi joukkoliikenne kannattaa suunnitella ja myös toteuttaa ensimmäisenä uudella alueella.


ei ole faktaa asiasta mutta nuo purettavat talot olisi alunperin rakennettu kovan rahan taloiksi, tuli lama ja muuttuivat kaupungin asunnoiksi, hyvä miettiä jos ei olisi tullut lamaa niin pahasti mikä olisi Meri-Rastilan tilanne nyt maineen kanssa.....

----------


## hylje

> Hylkeeltä pitäisi kysyä toisinpäin: mitkä arvorakennukset tulisi ehdottomasti säilyttää sekä mikä puisto pitäisi jättää rakentamatta.


En mä keskustan lähialueilta jättäisi koskemattomaksi juuri mitään. Kaikki laajat puistoalueet keskustan lähettyvillä pitäisi kehittää pienemmiksi mutta houkuttelevammiksi kaupunkipuistoiksi. Nimenomaan kehittää. Puistoja ei voi ajatella neliömetreinä, vaan niillä ehdoilla joita puistoilla pyritään saavuttamaan. Kaupungissa puiston rooli on lähinnä olla viihtymispaikka ihmisille. Enemmän Koffareita, vähemmän Keskuspuistoa. Helsingissä on runsaasti puistoneliöitä, joissa kukaan ei viihdy. Syrjemmässä voidaan edelleen pitää kiinni osittain luonnontilassa olevista puistoista, kaupunki ei loppujen lopuksi hirveän iso ole. Ja jää siihen välimaastoonkin vyöhyke niille ihmisille jotka tykkää jättimäisistä koiranulkoilutusmetsistä ja kaupunkipöhinästä yhtäaikaa. Kaikille kaikkea.

Arvorakennuksia kaupungissa on niin vähän ettei ole mitään ongelmaa rakentaa niiden ympäri. Kysymys on lähinnä se, että pitääkö niitä paapoa museaalisesti ettei niiden ympäristöönkään saa koskea, vai voiko kaupunkia surutta rakentaa seinään kiinni. Mulla ei ole mitään isoja säilytysintohimoja oikein mitään taloa kohtaan. Finlandia-talon voisi räjäyttää.

----------


## Salomaa

Nyt vaikka jo ihailla: kun on valmis pistämään Puu-Vallilan ja Finlandia-talon sileeksi, niin eipähän voi syyttää veljeilystä eikä ainakaan kabinettipolitiikasta kenenkään kanssa.

----------


## hylje

Oikeastihan Finlandia-talolla ei ole mitään merkitystä kokonaisuuden kannalta, mutta kyllähän mulla saa joku periaatteellinenkin syy olla  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

> Wien on siinä mielessä erikoinen että se on yksi Euroopan tärkeimpiä kulttuurielämän keskuksia --


Oli joskus 1700-luvulla kyllä. Nykyään on kaupunki siinä missä muutkin. Hieno nykyään, mutta ohut merkitys euroopalle.

----------


## j-lu

> Nimenomaan kehittää. Puistoja ei voi ajatella neliömetreinä, vaan niillä ehdoilla joita puistoilla pyritään saavuttamaan. Kaupungissa puiston rooli on lähinnä olla viihtymispaikka ihmisille. Enemmän Koffareita, vähemmän Keskuspuistoa. Helsingissä on runsaasti puistoneliöitä, joissa kukaan ei viihdy.


Koffari on muuten mitoiltaan melko pieni, noin puolitoista korttelia, mutta pinnan muotojen ja kasvillisuuden vuoksi, siksi ettei laidalta näe toiselle laidalle hyvin mistään suunnasta, tuntuu paljon kokoaan isommalta. Vrt Ruttis, joka tuntuu oikeastikin pieneltä, vaikka ei kartasta mittaamalla juuri häviä. Kallion puolella Leninin puisto on vähän saman tyyppinen pieni suuri puisto. 

Töölönlahti on kyllä ihan käsittämättömän epäonnistunut ja tuhlattu mahdollisuus. Alvar Aallon kadulla sitä voisi luulla olevansa Karaportissa tai Säterissä. Ei pysty sanoin kuvailemaan, kuinka turhauttavaa, kun Rautatieaseman vierusta on sössitty tuolla tavoin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Oli joskus 1700-luvulla kyllä. Nykyään on kaupunki siinä missä muutkin. Hieno nykyään, mutta ohut merkitys euroopalle.


On se kyllä vähän enemmän jos teatteri, ooppera ja klassinen musiikki huomioidaan. Ja muussakin kulttuuritarjonnassa löytyy.
https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wien

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On se kyllä vähän enemmän jos teatteri, ooppera ja klassinen musiikki huomioidaan. Ja muussakin kulttuuritarjonnassa löytyy.
> https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wien


Tätä minä tarkoitin. Koska kyseessä on nimenomaan esiintyvistä taiteilijoista, niin tarvetta lyhytaikaiseen asumiseen on suhteessa enemmän. Suomen mittakaavassa sitä voi verrata Savonlinnaan jonka lähiseudun kesämökkien vuokrat silloin kun on Oopperajuhlat, ovat tavallisten suomalaisten ulottumattomissa.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Töölönlahti on kyllä ihan käsittämättömän epäonnistunut ja tuhlattu mahdollisuus. Alvar Aallon kadulla sitä voisi luulla olevansa Karaportissa tai Säterissä. Ei pysty sanoin kuvailemaan, kuinka turhauttavaa, kun Rautatieaseman vierusta on sössitty tuolla tavoin.


Töölönlahden ongelma on Helsingille varsin yleinen ongelma: kukaan ei oikein vaikuta uskaltavan tehdä sille mitään. Toisaalta se eteläosan puisto sössittiin sillä että tehtiin niin överi suunnitelma ettei kaupunki kehdannut pudottaa siihen sen vaatimaa paria sataa miltsiä, joten saatiin sen sijaan kiva hanhien lentokenttä. Talopuolikin sössittiin kun ei oikein uskallettu tehdä kovin montaa ja tehtiin onnistuneesti ankeat ja syrjäiset toimistotalot maan tärkeimmän rautatieaseman viereen. 

Töölönlahti olisi kaikin puolin parempi jakamalla se useampaan sektoriin joista osa rakennetaan kunnon urbaaniksi rantaviivaksi laitureineen ja kortteleineen, loput kunnostetaan ja rakennetaan kompakteiksi puistoiksi. Taloista saatavien tulojen avulla puistojen toteutuksesta ei tarvitse todellakaan säästellä. Huviloille ja niiden jyrkille kulkureiteille sekä rannoille voisi myös tehdä jotain, esimerkiksi lisää taloja rinteeseen ja rantaviivaan tasainen laituriraitti.

----------


## hmikko

> niin överi suunnitelma ettei kaupunki kehdannut pudottaa siihen sen vaatimaa paria sataa miltsiä,


Viimeinen näkemäni arvio ennen suunnitelman hyllyttämistä oli 65 miljoonaa, ja toteutetun 'väliaikaisen' puiston 6 miljoonaa (se taisi jonkun verran ylittyä lopulta). Samoihin aikoihin Kokoomus junaili veroäyrin alennuksen, joka oli kustannusvaikutuksiltaan muistaakseni selvästi suurempi kuin tuo 65 milliä. Kansantalous on niukkuutta, valintoja ja vaihtoehtoiskustannuksia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Viimeinen näkemäni arvio ennen suunnitelman hyllyttämistä oli 65 miljoonaa, ja toteutetun 'väliaikaisen' puiston 6 miljoonaa (se taisi jonkun verran ylittyä lopulta). Samoihin aikoihin Kokoomus junaili veroäyrin alennuksen, joka oli kustannusvaikutuksiltaan muistaakseni selvästi suurempi kuin tuo 65 milliä. Kansantalous on niukkuutta, valintoja ja vaihtoehtoiskustannuksia.


Alun perin suunniteltu puisto olisi maksanut 55 miljoonaa. tämä oli useammassa lähteessä. Ennen valtuustokäsittelyä Hesari useita kertoja julkaisi havainnekuvan ylhäältäpäin kuvatusta hienosta puistosta. NÄin saatiin demarit kaavan taakse. Erilaisella vilunkipelillä päästiin myös makasiinista eroon. Kokoomus on varsinainen vauhtipuolue. Nyt pitäisi laittaa miljardeja autotunneliin, jossa eivät bussit ajele. Asiahan oli kerran käsitelty jo, mutta kokeiltiin uudella nimellä: "maanalainen yleiskaava".

Nyt suuttuvat ja uhkaavat että kävelykeskustakysymystä "pitää tarkastella uudelleen". Suomeksi siis kun eivät osaa hävitä niin pitää kostaa kävelykeskustan kehittämisen jarruttamisella.

----------


## Melamies

Syntyykö Helsinkiin vinoutunut väestörakenne? Väestön keskittyminen ja väestön työllisyysaste: https://www.is.fi/paakirjoitus/art-2...ource=tf-other

----------


## hylje

> Korona jatkuessaan vaikuttaa tähän Helsingin tiivistämisvimmaan, joka on saanut jo uskonnollisen hurmoksen piirteitä. Osalla sujuu etätyökin niin hyvin että kohta nähdään Koronan vaikutus Helsingin asuntojen kysyntään ja edelleen hintoihin. Pitkässä juoksussa myös joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluun..


On aika outoa esittää Helsingin lisärakentamista jonkinlaisena vimmana. Aika lailla vastentahtoisesti ja minimimäärä Helsingin loputtoman viisaan kaupunkisuunnittelukoneiston läpi menee, ja sitäkin leikataan alemmas asukasvuorovaikutuksessa. Kehyskunnissa on jo oikeaa meininkiä ja kasvua, mutta siellä soraäänet ovat jotenkin paljon sivummassa.

Moraalisesti ja taloudellisesti kestävää olisi rakentaa sen verran että kysyntä täytetään. Niin, että myös nuorilla ja pienituloisillakin on varaa asua sillä tavalla kuin he itse haluavat, joko vähän ahtaammin keskemmällä tai tilavammin syrjässä. Mutta mitään vaihtoehtoa ei suljeta pois jo suunnitteluvaiheessa. Helsinki epäonnistuu tässä täysin. Pitää olla satumaisen rikas, että voi ostaa kämpän keskustasta. Tai pitää vetää tulot tappiin että saa vuokrattua kämpän, säästöistä ei ole lupa unelmoida. Tai pitää olla hurjan onnekas lottovoittaja saadakseen tuetun asunnon, joita ei todellakaan riitä kaikille halukkaille. Näihin lokeroihin mahtumattomat joutakoon pois silmistä, pois mielestä kauas lähiöihin, kauas muihin kuntiin joissa heitä ei kohdellakaan ei-haluttuina henkilöinä. Ja tämä epäonnistuminen on hurmonksenomaista rakentamisvimmaa? Jokin nyt ei täsmää.

Aito hurmos olisi sellaista joka realistisesti johtaisi siihen, että asuntopula korjataan sukupolven aikana. Jos syystä tai toisesta kysyntäpuoli kyykkää, ylijäävä lisätuotanto käytetään entistä tilavampiin asuntoihin ja kamalimpien vanhojen talojen purkutuomioihin. Kaupunkihan ei valmistu, vaikka se lakkaisi asukasmäärältään kasvamasta. Silloinkin käteen jää paljon kehitettävää, niin parantelua kuin tehostamista ja kulujen vähentämistäkin.

----------


## Salomaa

> On aika outoa esittää Helsingin lisärakentamista jonkinlaisena vimmana. ....


Kun yhdessä sovitaan että Keskuspuistoon ei rakenneta ja sitten kuitenkin linjaus heittämällä muuttuu että Keskupuisto onkin asuntojen tonttimaata. Silloin tämä outous aukeaa. Vimmasta on kysymys jos ei edes Keskuspuiston rakentamatta jättämisestä olla yhtä mieltä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:24 ----------




> ...
> Moraalisesti ja taloudellisesti kestävää olisi rakentaa sen verran että kysyntä täytetään...... Ja tämä epäonnistuminen on hurmonksenomaista rakentamisvimmaa? Jokin nyt ei täsmää.
> 
> .


Jos tuolta pohjalta ajatellaan että rakentamista  lisäämällä hoidetaa asia, niin sitten saadaan oikeutus rakentaa koko Keskuspuisto. Kun katsot Helsingin kaupungin valtuuston videotallenteista kokouksen, jossa päätettiin Sipoon osien liittämisestä, niin väitäpä sitten etteikö kokous ollut yhtä hurmosta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:29 ----------




> Kaupunkihan ei valmistu, vaikka se lakkaisi asukasmäärältään kasvamasta. Silloinkin käteen jää paljon kehitettävää, niin parantelua kuin tehostamista ja kulujen vähentämistäkin.


tämä onkin se ydinkysymys, kysyin sitä kaavasuunnittelijalta, että eikö ylärajaa ole, josta yhdessä sovitaan. Hän vastasi että ei ole. Tämä merkitsee virkistysalueiden ja luontoalueiden rakentamista. Ja se kelpaa myös Vihreille, koska puolueen painoarvo poliitikassa kasvaa, kun väkeä haalitaan maalta kaupunkiin. 

vihreys saa väistyä, jos Vihreys tulee tilalle.

----------


## hylje

Minun puolestani koko Keskuspuiston voisi rakentaa kaupunkikortteleiksi kompakteine kaupunkipuistoineen ja pelkään vain, ettei sekään olisi riittävän kunnianhimoista yksinään. Silti kaupunkielämä jäisi monelta halukkaalta paitsi, koska siihen ei vaan ole varaa. Minä olen tässä joukossa. Ja on moni muukin, joka ei ole yhtä onnekkaassa paikassa kuin minä. 

Helsinkiin ei haalita porukkaa yhtään mistään. Kyllä kaikkiin rakennettaviin kaupunkikämppiin löytyy asukas, ihan ilman että ketään siihen painostetaan. Kohtuullisella hinnalla porukkaa tulee vielä enemmän. Vaikka jotkut muuttaisivat pois koska rakkaat viheralueet on pilattu, muuttoliike kyllä korvaa heidätkin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Minun puolestani koko Keskuspuiston voisi rakentaa kaupunkikortteleiksi kompakteine kaupunkipuistoineen ja pelkään vain, ....


Mitäs luulet ? löytyyköhän Sinun ajatuksillesi tukea kovin paljon muista suunnista ?

----------


## kuukanko

> löytyyköhän Sinun ajatuksillesi tukea kovin paljon muista suunnista ?


Ainakin minulta. Minulle urbaanina ihmisenä ei ole mitään arvoa "puistoilla", jotka ovat oikeasti metsää tai joutomaata. Metsää haluaville löytyy niitä tästä maasta ihan tarpeeksi, niitä ei tarvitse olla kaupunkien keskellä. Jos haluaa asua kaupungissa mutta metsän lähellä, on sitä varten jo olemassa metsälähiöitä niin paljon, ettei niitä tarvitse rakentaa lisää.

----------


## citybus

> Ainakin minulta. Minulle urbaanina ihmisenä ei ole mitään arvoa "puistoilla", jotka ovat oikeasti metsää tai joutomaata. Metsää haluaville löytyy niitä tästä maasta ihan tarpeeksi, niitä ei tarvitse olla kaupunkien keskellä. Jos haluaa asua kaupungissa mutta metsän lähellä, on sitä varten jo olemassa metsälähiöitä niin paljon, ettei niitä tarvitse rakentaa lisää.


Juuri näin. Keskuspuisto ei ole mikään "puisto", vaan synkkä metsäalue, jolla ei ole erityistä arvoa kaupunkilaisille. Olen asunut koko ikäni kantakaupungissa, mutta keskuspuistoon olen eksynyt kerran-pari, ja kokemus ei ollut sen kummempi kuin pohjoissavolaisessa metsässä. Jos keskuspuisto olisikin puisto, oleskelualue, mikäs siinä. Viihtyisyydessään ja puistomaisuudessaan se on täysin Myllypuron, Kontulan tai minkä tahansa metsälähiön luokkaa, paitsi että näissä metsäalue on käytetty jotenkin sentään hyödyksi.

----------


## tohpeeri

On Keskuspuisto sitten "metsä" tai "puisto" mutta sen pitää antaa olla paikallaan. On ainutlaatuista, että näinkin suuressa kaupungissa kuin Helsingissä on tällainen. Minun nähdäkseni ihmiset jotka siellä kulkevat myös viihtyvät siellä. Ja miksi joka paikka pitäisi tunkea täyteen taloja. Helsingissä löytyy vaikka kuinka paljon paikkoja joita voi tiivistää, annetaan Keskuspuiston olla.

----------


## citybus

> On Keskuspuisto sitten "metsä" tai "puisto" mutta sen pitää antaa olla paikallaan. On ainutlaatuista, että näinkin suuressa kaupungissa kuin Helsingissä on tällainen. Minun nähdäkseni ihmiset jotka siellä kulkevat myös viihtyvät siellä. Ja miksi joka paikka pitäisi tunkea täyteen taloja. Helsingissä löytyy vaikka kuinka paljon paikkoja joita voi tiivistää, annetaan Keskuspuiston olla.


Niin, ainutlaatuisuus vaan ei voi olla kriteeri joka asiassa. On myös ainutlaatuista Suomen mittakaavassa, että sairaanhoitajat ja linja-autonkuljettajat, eivätkä edes yksin lainaa hakevat lääkärit ja lakimiehet enää pysty ostamaan asumisväljyydeltään viihtyisän kokoisia huoneistoja kantakaupungin lähetläkään ilman valtavia säästöjä, 35 vuoden velkataakkaa tai hyviä vakuuksia. On ainutlaatuista Suomen mittakaavassa, että Keskuspuiston eteläosassa Pasilassa uudet asunnot maksavat kymppitonnin neliö, tiivistää pitäisi, ja rakennetaan mielummin loskaisia ja meluisia bulevardeja kuin rauhallista, urbaania kaupunkia.

----------


## Salomaa

Luuletteko te että asunnot  halpenevat sillä  että rakennetaan asuntoja puistot täyteen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:37 ----------




> On Keskuspuisto sitten "metsä" tai "puisto" mutta sen pitää antaa olla paikallaan. On ainutlaatuista, että näinkin suuressa kaupungissa kuin Helsingissä on tällainen. Minun nähdäkseni ihmiset jotka siellä kulkevat myös viihtyvät siellä. Ja miksi joka paikka pitäisi tunkea täyteen taloja. Helsingissä löytyy vaikka kuinka paljon paikkoja joita voi tiivistää, annetaan Keskuspuiston olla.


Ikävää on se että Vihreät käänsivät kelkkansa tässä asiassa. Heille Keskuspuistosta tuli rakennusmaata.

----------


## citybus

> Luuletteko te että asunnot  halpenevat sillä  että rakennetaan asuntoja puistot täyteen.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:37 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ikävää on se että Vihreät käänsivät kelkkansa tässä asiassa. Heille Keskuspuistosta tuli rakennusmaata.


Voi niitä keskuspuiston lisäksi rakentaa muuallekin.

----------


## hylje

> On Keskuspuisto sitten "metsä" tai "puisto" mutta sen pitää antaa olla paikallaan. On ainutlaatuista, että näinkin suuressa kaupungissa kuin Helsingissä on tällainen. Minun nähdäkseni ihmiset jotka siellä kulkevat myös viihtyvät siellä. Ja miksi joka paikka pitäisi tunkea täyteen taloja. Helsingissä löytyy vaikka kuinka paljon paikkoja joita voi tiivistää, annetaan Keskuspuiston olla.


Nimeäppä paikkoja jotka voi tiivistää. Niillekin löytyy puolustajansa. Mä tiivistäisin esim. Puu-Vallilan. 

Kun talot jätetään rakentamatta, asukkaat jotka niihin olisivat muuttaneet joutuvat tyytymään huonompiin vaihtoehtoihin. Tai he joutuvat etsimään mahdollisuuksia kauempaa. Muualta maasta, ulkomailta. Helsingin keskusta jää satumaisen rikkaiden ja vanhemman väen hiekkalaatikoksi, kun kaikki muut hinnoitellaan ulos ja jeesustellaan ainutlaatuisilla puistoilla. 

Eikä tässäkään voi vetää rajoja sille kuka ansaitsee asua Helsingissä ja kuka ei. Helsinkiläisten omat lapsetkin joutuvat etsimään onneaan muualta, kun kotiseutu on loputtomassa viisaudessaan heidät ulos hinnoitellut. Kyllä ainutlaatuinen Keskuspuisto on sen arvoinen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On Keskuspuisto sitten "metsä" tai "puisto" mutta sen pitää antaa olla paikallaan. On ainutlaatuista, että näinkin suuressa kaupungissa kuin Helsingissä on tällainen. Minun nähdäkseni ihmiset jotka siellä kulkevat myös viihtyvät siellä. Ja miksi joka paikka pitäisi tunkea täyteen taloja. Helsingissä löytyy vaikka kuinka paljon paikkoja joita voi tiivistää, annetaan Keskuspuiston olla.



Keskuspuisto on epäyhtenäinen alue joka alkaa Nordensköldinkadulta (joidenkin mielestä jo Töölönlahdelta) ja päättyy jossakin kehäkolmosen korkeudella, Vantaan rajan toisella puolella. Jossain kohtaa "puisto" on vain puolen kilometrin levyinen, jossain useita kilometrejä. Se toimii samalla vedenjakajana idän ja lännen välillä koska ainoat sallitut ajoneuvoliikenteen reitit sen poikki ovat kehäykkönen ja kolmonen ja pari muuta läpikulkutietä sekä tuo merkillinen "bussitunneli" linjaa 560 varten. Keskuspuisto on siis kuin saari keskellä kaupunkia joka vaikeuttaa poikittaisliikennettä. 

Ne kohdat joihin on haluttu rakentaa ovat Hämeenlinnanväylän varrella olevalle joutomaalle, sitten joskus kun Hämeenlinnanväylästä tulee kaupunkibulevardi. Siihen mennessä tulee Vantaanjoella virtaamaan miljardeja kuutioita vettä. 

Keskuspuiston rakentamista aletaan aina vastustaa kun vastustetaan jotain muuta. Tässä tapausessa kaupunkibulevardeja. Kaupunkibulevardien vastustajat toivovat että Hämeenlinnanväylä (suomen surkein) moottoritie säilyy moottoritienä ja se vaatii riiitävän leveän rakentamattoman joutomaan, ja siihen tarkoitukseenhan keskuspuisto sopii parhaiten. 

Toinen kipupiste on Malmin lentokenttä. Tässä intressit menevät ristiin koska pelätään että jos lentokenttä jätetään ilmailukäyttöön, joudutaan rakenusmaata alkamaan etsimään keskuspuistosta. Toisaalta intressien lähentymistäkin löytyy. Keskuspuiston suojelijat toivovat että jos lentokenttäkin saa jatkaa nykymuodossaan niin keskuspuistonkin rakentamista on vaikeampi perustella, ja päinvastoin. 

Yleisesti ottaen suomalaiset melustandardit ja kaavoituksen pikkutarkkuus hidastavat kaupungin tiivistämistä. Suomalaisilla on kuitenkin muihin eurooppalaisiin kansoihin verrattuna parhaimpia mahdollisuuksia viettää vapaa-aikaansa kaupunkien ulkopuolella. Ei pitäisi olla varaa valittaa jos vähän joutomaata otetaan parempaan käyttöön jos samalla varmistaa että lähivirkistysalueita kehitetään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## jiipeehoo

Esimerkiksi nykyinen rakennuskohde Kuninkaantammi joka on mun ajatusteni ja mieltymyksieni mukaaan myös Keskuspuistoa. Onneksi edes kulkuväylät, jotka siellä ennestään olivat ovat suunnilleen samassa kohtaa kuin ennenkin. Vaikkakin molemminpuolin voi olla kerrostaloja ja työmaita. Onneksi on niin kaukana mun asuinpaikasta. Täällä Töölöntullissa, Laaksossa yritettiin saada rakennettua myös Keskuspuistoon, mutta kiivas vastustus nykyisissä asukkaissa torppasi tuon hankkeen.

----------


## Samppa

> Kaupunkibulevardien vastustajat toivovat että Hämeenlinnanväylä (suomen surkein) moottoritie säilyy moottoritienä ja se vaatii riiitävän leveän rakentamattoman joutomaan, ja siihen tarkoitukseenhan keskuspuisto sopii parhaiten.t. Rainer


Hämeenlinnanväylä ei ole moottoritie, eikä koskaan ole ollutkaan. Moottoritie Hämeenlinnaan ja Tampereelle alkaa Kehä III:n jälkeen Vantaalla.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kun yhdessä sovitaan että Keskuspuistoon ei rakenneta ja sitten kuitenkin linjaus heittämällä muuttuu että Keskupuisto onkin asuntojen tonttimaata. Silloin tämä outous aukeaa. Vimmasta on kysymys jos ei edes Keskuspuiston rakentamatta jättämisestä olla yhtä mieltä.


Arvelen, että viittaat nyt Hämeenlinnan moottoritien bulevardisointiin ja sen yhteydessä esitettyyn Helsingin Keskuspuiston länsireunan ehdotettuun rakentamiseen. Vaikken sinänsä kannata Helsingin (tai Espoon) keskuspuistojen rakentamista ja monelta osalta suorastan vastustan niitä ja pidän tiettyjä jo toteutettuja asuinalueita typerinä, niin minusta nämä "kaupunkimotarien" varret ovat nimenomaan poikkeus: Hyvin meluisia alueita (l. ei virkistysarvoa, mutta talot toimisivat jopa melusuojana puiston suuntaan) ja esim. Pirkkolantien ja Metsäläntien välisellä alueella Hämeenlinnanväylän itäpuolella on lähinnä metsittynyttä entistä peltoa...

Mutta tämä keskustelu on hieman hankalaa, jos ja ilmeisesti kun sulla on täysin mustavalkoinen suhtautuminen "neliömetrinkään" rakentamiseen nykyisen (Helsingin) keskuspuiston alueelle... Mun nähdäkseni oleellista on nimenomaan kunkin pienen alueen, "hehtaarin", ominaisuudet kokonaisuutena.




> Jos tuolta pohjalta ajatellaan että rakentamista lisäämällä hoidetaa asia, niin sitten saadaan oikeutus rakentaa koko Keskuspuisto. Kun katsot Helsingin kaupungin valtuuston videotallenteista kokouksen, jossa päätettiin Sipoon osien liittämisestä, niin väitäpä sitten etteikö kokous ollut yhtä hurmosta.


Sulla on Salomaa tässä nyt se valitettavan yleinen ongelma: Oletat, että A:sta (rakentaa sen verran että kysyntä täytetään) seuraa B (saadaan oikeutus rakentaa koko Keskuspuisto), mutta sä et ole toistaiseksi pystynyt mitenkään osoittamaan tätä yhteyttä... Vrt. kaltevan pinnan argumentti.




> tämä onkin se ydinkysymys, kysyin sitä kaavasuunnittelijalta, että eikö ylärajaa ole, josta yhdessä sovitaan. Hän vastasi että ei ole. Tämä merkitsee virkistysalueiden ja luontoalueiden rakentamista. Ja se kelpaa myös Vihreille, koska puolueen painoarvo poliitikassa kasvaa, kun väkeä haalitaan maalta kaupunkiin.


Tässä sullla on myös vähän jännä oletus siitä, että olisi ylipäänsä "moraalisesti oikein" sopia tulevien sukupolvien käsiä sitovasti kaupunkiin rakennettavan kerrosalan määrästä noin yleisellä tasolla. Ja tämä nyt ei todellakaan tarkoita sitä, ettemme voisi perustaa luonnonsuojelualueita tms., mutta tulevilla sukupolvilla on aina oikeus perua edeltäjiensä päätökset. Ja viittaan myös edelliseen kommenttiini liittyen ns. Kaltevan pinnan argumentiin.

----------


## 339-DF

On myös sellainen vaihtoehto, että siirretään Helsingistä pois sellainen väestö, jonka ei tarvitse asua pääkaupungissa. Kuulostaa tietysti äkkiseltään vähintäänkin Pjongjangilta, mutta jos lukijoilta ei nouse savu vielä päästä, niin antakaahan kun selitän.

Meillä perustuslaki antaa vapauden valita asuinpaikka maan sisältä. Hyvä niin, ei siihen pidä koskea. Eikä tarvitsekaan.

Mutta Helsingissä ja pääkaupunkiseudulla asuu aikamoisen paljon sellaista väkeä, jonka elämisen yhteiskunta kustantaa käytännössä kokonaan. Tällaisen kokonaan tukien ja avustusten varassa elävän kansanosan kohdalla voisi vallan hyvin toimia niin, että valtio myös osoittaa asuinpaikan.

Jos on vaikkapa 10 kuukauden ajan elänyt pelkästään yhteiskunnan tukien varassa, kolahtaisi postilaatikosta uuden kodin osoite, avaimet ja tieto siitä milloin yhteiskunnan kustantama muuttoauto kurvaa pihaan. Elämä jatkuisi sitten Kajaanissa tai Pieksämäellä, tai jollain muulla paikkakunnalla, jossa asuntoja on tyhjillään pilvin pimein. Valtio säästäisi pelkästään näiden ihmisten asuinkustannuksissa valtavia summia, puhumattakaan muista hyödyistä.

Tämä ei riko perustuslakia mitenkään, sillä tässähän on luonnollisesti vaihtoehtona se, että päättää jäädä pääkaupunkiseudulle asumaan, jolloin tuet katkeavat ja elanto pitää tienata itse.

Lisäbonuksena tällainen muuttovirta maaseutukaupunkeihin virkistää näiden paikkakuntien liike-elämää huomattavasti. Jo pelkästään tuhat henkeä tuo mukanaan perustoimeentulotuen 6000 euroa vuodessa per henkilö, eli 6 000 000 euroa, joka käytetään kokonaan paikallisiin liikkeisiin ja palveluihin.

Hienosäätöä tällainen systeemi toki vaatisi, jotta ei käy niin, että vaikkapa 10 kuukauden jälkeen ollaan kuukausi töissä ja sitten taas 10 kk sossumasseilla ja niin edelleen, mutta jos perusperiaate on tällainen, niin eiköhän se hienosäätökin olisi aivan mahdollinen.

Järjestelmän pitäisi kyetä myös erottelemaan sellainen väki, jolla on realistiset mahdollisuudet elättää itsensä pk-seudulla, jotta sitä ei lähetetä alueelle, jossa työllistymisen mahdollisuuksia ei ole. Siihen tuo 10 kk lienee riittävä aika  jos ei siinä ajassa löydä töitä, eipä niitä löydä sitten myöhemminkään.

Lyhyesti: miksi asutamme maan kalleimpiin neliöihin väkeä, joka voisi asua missä tahansa ja joka käytännössä estää asumisen työpaikan lähellä esimerkiksi sairaanhoitajilta, opettajilta ja niin edelleen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Arvelen, että viittaat nyt Hämeenlinnan moottoritien bulevardisointiin ja sen yhteydessä esitettyyn Helsingin Keskuspuiston länsireunan ehdotettuun rakentamiseen. Vaikken sinänsä kannata Helsingin (tai Espoon) keskuspuistojen rakentamista ja monelta osalta suorastan vastustan niitä ja pidän tiettyjä jo toteutettuja asuinalueita typerinä, niin minusta nämä "kaupunkimotarien" varret ovat nimenomaan poikkeus: Hyvin meluisia alueita (l. ei virkistysarvoa, mutta talot toimisivat jopa melusuojana puiston suuntaan) ja esim. Pirkkolantien ja Metsäläntien välisellä alueella Hämeenlinnanväylän itäpuolella on lähinnä metsittynyttä entistä peltoa...


Tässä näkyy tämä poliittinen vaihtokauppa: annetaan Vihreille raitiolinja ja saadaan vastapalveluksena nimi alle jopa Keskuspuiston rakentamiselle.




> Mutta tämä keskustelu on hieman hankalaa, jos ja ilmeisesti kun sulla on täysin mustavalkoinen suhtautuminen "neliömetrinkään" rakentamiseen nykyisen (Helsingin) keskuspuiston alueelle... Mun nähdäkseni oleellista on nimenomaan kunkin pienen alueen, "hehtaarin", ominaisuudet kokonaisuutena.


Leimataan viherpiipertäjäksi ja muiksi kukkahattutäteiksi kaikki ne jotka eivät anna rakentaa kahta taloa suurelle viheralueelle. No lopulta ne kaksi taloa rakennetaan. Muutaman vuoden kuluttua uudet kaksi talo menee heittämällä läpi päätöksenteossa jne.






> Sulla on Salomaa tässä nyt se valitettavan yleinen ongelma: Oletat, että A:sta (rakentaa sen verran että kysyntä täytetään) seuraa B (saadaan oikeutus rakentaa koko Keskuspuisto), mutta sä et ole toistaiseksi pystynyt mitenkään osoittamaan tätä yhteyttä... Vrt. kaltevan pinnan argumentti.


Helppo osoittaa: nyt ollaan kansallismaisemaan sopimatonta kaupallista rykelmää rakentamssa Olympiastadionin lähelle. Keskuspuiston kapein kohta kapenee edelleen !!






> Tässä sullla on myös vähän jännä oletus siitä, että olisi ylipäänsä "moraalisesti oikein" sopia tulevien sukupolvien käsiä sitovasti kaupunkiin rakennettavan kerrosalan määrästä noin yleisellä tasolla. Ja tämä nyt ei todellakaan tarkoita sitä, ettemme voisi perustaa luonnonsuojelualueita tms., mutta tulevilla sukupolvilla on aina oikeus perua edeltäjiensä päätökset. Ja viittaan myös edelliseen kommenttiini liittyen ns. Kaltevan pinnan argumentiin.


Tuo kommentti tarkoittaa pitkäjännitteisen kaavoittamisen lopettamista. Kaavoituksen ydinhän on osoittaa toimintoja varten tietyt alueet. Nyt sitten tässä ruvettaisiin menemään kulloisenkin poliittisen pintamuodin mukaan. Millaiseksi tulisi sellainen Helsinki ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:56 ----------

(Hallinto-oikeus totesi Keskupuiston rakentamisen lainvastaiseksi. Siinä on juuri se ajatus että jos jostain sovitaan, niin siitä pidetään kiinni)

----------


## j-lu

Rakentamisen vastustaminen on noin pääpiirteissään niiden ihmisten hommaa, joiden oikeustoimikelpoisuus on vähän kyseenalaista ja jotka kasvavat muutaman vuoden sisään horsmaa. 

Olen aika paljon ottanut elämässäni kuraa vastaan rakennuttajan ja urakoitsijan edustajana näiltä seniorikansalaisilta, jotka vastustavat naapuriin rakentamista, enkä edelleenkään ymmärrä, että kuinka ihmiset viimeisillä eläkeläisvoimillaan viitsivät/jaksavat keskittyä niin suurella tarmolla asioihin, jotka koskettavat heitä lopulta niin vähän.

Ehkä se liittyy alzheimeriin, pelkäävät, etteivät löydä enää kotiinsa kun pihapiiri muuttuu, mutta tavattoman itsekästä se on joka tapauksessa. Uudisasuntojen ostajat ovat monesti nuoria perheellisiä, joilla on hiha-arviolta vähintään viisi, mutta helposti jopa kymmenen kertaa kauemmin elämää edessään kuin keskimääräisellä heidän kotinsa rakentamista vastustaneella ihmisellä.

Olen tässä miettinyt, että lakkaan äänestämästä, kun täytän 60-vuotta. Ihmiseltä pitäisi viedä äänioikeus, kun tietty ikä tulee täyteen. Mitä sanottavaa eläkeläisellä on johonkin kaupunkisuunnitteluun? Ei kaupunkia enää häntä varten suunnitella.

----------


## Melamies

> Lyhyesti: miksi asutamme maan kalleimpiin neliöihin väkeä, joka voisi asua missä tahansa ja joka käytännössä estää asumisen työpaikan lähellä esimerkiksi sairaanhoitajilta, opettajilta ja niin edelleen.


Olen tästä asiasta täysin samaa mieltä. Helsingissä asuu jo kolmannen sukupolven yhteiskunnan tulonsiirroilla eläviä ihmisiä eli selkokielellä sosiaalipummeja. Asuntorakentamiskiiman keskellä voitaisiin myös miettiä missä ovat työpaikat ja työhaluttomille voitaisiin todellakin osoittaa asunto jostain paljon tyhjiä asuntoja omaavalta paikkakunnalta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Helppo osoittaa: nyt ollaan kansallismaisemaan sopimatonta kaupallista rykelmää rakentamssa Olympiastadionin lähelle. Keskuspuiston kapein kohta kapenee edelleen !!


En tiennytkään, että nykyisen jäähallin parkkipaikka lasketaan kuuluvaksi Keskuspuistoon.

----------


## Melamies

> Hämeenlinnanväylä ei ole moottoritie, eikä koskaan ole ollutkaan. Moottoritie Hämeenlinnaan ja Tampereelle alkaa Kehä III:n jälkeen Vantaalla.


Kyllä, osa liittymärampeista on niin surkeita ja alamittaisia, että jo niiden vuoksi ei puhettakaan, että tuo osa kolmostietä voisi olla moottoritie. Lisäksi siinä on bussipysäkkejä ilman moottoritiellä bussipysäkkien yhteydessä käytettäviä siirtymäramppeja.

HS kertoo kehäkakkosesta: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/espoo/art-2000006473125.html

Lainaukset tuosta HS:n jutusta: (kysymys siis koko ajan kehäkakkosesta)

Sitä silloin aikoinaan mietittiin, että onko se moottoritie vai nelikaistainen tie. Käytännössä se osa, joka on Länsiväylän ja Turunväylän välillä on moottoritie, mutta se on niin lyhyt, ettei sitä ole liikennemerkein moottoritieksi osoitettu, Heikkonen sanoo.

Kehä II:n erikoisuuksiksi Grönroos listaa sen pituuden lisäksi nimenomaan riisuttuina toteutetut ramppiratkaisut.

Kehä II:n erityispiirre on se, että se tehtiin noin puolella rahalla siitä, mikä olisi ollut hyvä. Sen takia sen liittymät ovat aika tukkoisia ja siellä on rampeissa aika tiukat kurvit.

----------


## Salomaa

> Olen tästä asiasta täysin samaa mieltä. Helsingissä asuu jo kolmannen sukupolven yhteiskunnan tulonsiirroilla eläviä ihmisiä eli selkokielellä sosiaalipummeja. Asuntorakentamiskiiman keskellä voitaisiin myös miettiä missä ovat työpaikat ja työhaluttomille voitaisiin todellakin osoittaa asunto jostain paljon tyhjiä asuntoja omaavalta paikkakunnalta.


Tasapuolisuuden nimessä: firmassa on sorvi valmiina odottamssa käyttäjäänsä. Käyttäjä on asunut viisi vuotta Suomessa ja hallitsee sorvin , mutta ei saa työlupaa. Firman tuotanto seisoo sen takia että tekijöille ei saada työlupaa !
Mikä järki tässä on ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:11 ----------




> En tiennytkään, että nykyisen jäähallin parkkipaikka lasketaan kuuluvaksi Keskuspuistoon.


Parkkipaikan lisäksi rakennussuunnitelmassa menee osa Keskuspuiston kapeimmasta kohdasta. Käytäntö on osoittanut myös että rakennetun osan lisäksi työmaaliikenne ja kaikenlaiset varastot, tarvikkeet ja koneet turmelevat työmaan ympäristöä. Valtuuston enemmistö Vihreät mukaan lukien on siunannut toimenpiteen.

----------


## Melamies

> Tasapuolisuuden nimessä: firmassa on sorvi valmiina odottamssa käyttäjäänsä. Käyttäjä on asunut viisi vuotta Suomessa ja hallitsee sorvin , mutta ei saa työlupaa. Firman tuotanto seisoo sen takia että tekijöille ei saada työlupaa !
> Mikä järki tässä on ?


Esimerkkisi koskeekin työhaluista työnhakijaa, eikä "työnhakijaa", joka ei edes halua työtä vaan vastikkeetonta sossurahaa. Vastikkeeton sossuraha onkin suurin syy siihen, että väkeä on kortistossa pilvin pimein ja samaan aikaan on työvoimapula, jota paikataan ulkomaalaisella työvoimalla. Maataloustuotannossa tästä voidaan tänä vuonna nähdä kauhuesimerkki, kun työhaluisia ulkomaalaisia ei ehkä saadakaan Suomeen riittävästi koronatilanteen vuoksi.

Totta kai systeemissä on epäkohtia, mutta jotain täytyy tehdä ennen kuin kansantaloutemme ajautuu ihan kuralle.

----------


## Salomaa

> Rakentamisen vastustaminen on noin pääpiirteissään niiden ihmisten hommaa, joiden oikeustoimikelpoisuus on vähän kyseenalaista ja jotka kasvavat muutaman vuoden sisään horsmaa. 
> 
> Olen aika paljon ottanut elämässäni kuraa vastaan rakennuttajan ja urakoitsijan edustajana näiltä seniorikansalaisilta, jotka vastustavat naapuriin rakentamista, enkä edelleenkään ymmärrä, että kuinka ihmiset viimeisillä eläkeläisvoimillaan viitsivät/jaksavat keskittyä niin suurella tarmolla asioihin, jotka koskettavat heitä lopulta niin vähän.
> 
> Ehkä se liittyy alzheimeriin, pelkäävät, etteivät löydä enää kotiinsa kun pihapiiri muuttuu, mutta tavattoman itsekästä se on joka tapauksessa. Uudisasuntojen ostajat ovat monesti nuoria perheellisiä, joilla on hiha-arviolta vähintään viisi, mutta helposti jopa kymmenen kertaa kauemmin elämää edessään kuin keskimääräisellä heidän kotinsa rakentamista vastustaneella ihmisellä.
> 
> Olen tässä miettinyt, että lakkaan äänestämästä, kun täytän 60-vuotta. Ihmiseltä pitäisi viedä äänioikeus, kun tietty ikä tulee täyteen. Mitä sanottavaa eläkeläisellä on johonkin kaupunkisuunnitteluun? Ei kaupunkia enää häntä varten suunnitella.


Muutamia tapauksia on ollut että naapurit vastustavat kehitysvammaisten asuntolaa, koska sinne menevä taksiliikenne häiritsee. Kun järjestetään asukastilaisuus, jonne naapurit ja muut asianosaiset kutsutaan. Sitten kutsutaan vielä TV-toimittaja ja Hesarin toimittaja. Siellä voisi sitten katsoa kuka käyttää puheevuoron,  jossa vastustaa vammaisten asuntolaa taksiliikenteen vuoksi. Vai voisko käydä niin että hän tyytyisi valittamiseen somessa.

Tuo äänioikeuden rajaaminenhan sopii Suomalaiseen yhteiskuntaan loistavasti. Voisiko ajatusta jalostaa vielä lisää siten että äänioikeus olisi 30-50 -vuotiailla kantasuomalaisilla miehillä, joilla on korkeakoulututkinto ja vakituinen työpaikka.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:24 ----------




> Esimerkkisi koskeekin työhaluista työnhakijaa, eikä "työnhakijaa", joka ei edes halua työtä vaan vastikkeetonta sossurahaa. Vastikkeeton sossuraha onkin suurin syy siihen, että väkeä on kortistossa pilvin pimein ja samaan aikaan on työvoimapula, jota paikataan ulkomaalaisella työvoimalla. Maataloustuotannossa tästä voidaan tänä vuonna nähdä kauhuesimerkki, kun työhaluisia ulkomaalaisia ei ehkä saadakaan Suomeen riittävästi koronatilanteen vuoksi.
> 
> Totta kai systeemissä on epäkohtia, mutta jotain täytyy tehdä ennen kuin kansantaloutemme ajautuu ihan kuralle.


Kuinka paljon työnhakijoista on työhaluttomia ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:27 ----------




> ....
> Keskuspuiston rakentamista aletaan aina vastustaa kun vastustetaan jotain muuta. Tässä tapausessa kaupunkibulevardeja. Kaupunkibulevardien vastustajat toivovat että Hämeenlinnanväylä (suomen surkein) moottoritie säilyy moottoritienä ja se vaatii riiitävän leveän rakentamattoman joutomaan, ja siihen tarkoitukseenhan keskuspuisto sopii parhaiten. 
> 
> ...
> t. Rainer


Miksi ylipäänsä viedään noin surkeaa rakennushanketta eteenpäin kun epäonnistumisen riski tiedetään. KHO hylkäsi keskupuiston rakentamisen.  
https://www.rakennuslehti.fi/2018/11...alle-ei-armoa/

----------


## Melamies

> Kuinka paljon työnhakijoista on työhaluttomia ?


En tiedä, mutta kyllä puhutaan selkeistä prosenteista, eikä promilleista.

Läheisessä kaveripiirissäni on kolme pitkäaikaistyötöntä. Yksi kirjoitttaa työhakemuksia viikottain ja on nytkin suorittamassa kurssia työllistyäkseen hänelle aivan uudelle alalle. Toinen on välillä jollain tukirahalla pyörivässä hanttihommassa ja sitten taas "kelailee" niin pitkään kuin mahdollista. Kolmas tekee kaikkensa ettei joudu töihin, esim kuntouttavassa työkokeilussa (tai mikä se olikaan) hän meni ensin italialaiseen lakkoon ja sitten istumalakkoon. (Ja on nyt kotona täydellä korvauksella seuraavat kolme kuukautta, koska sossutäti menetti hermonsa hänen kanssaan.)

Tällä otannalla siis 66,7%. Toivottavasti tilanne ei ole koko Suomen tasolla näin huono.

----------


## Salomaa

> En tiedä, mutta kyllä puhutaan selkeistä prosenteista, eikä promilleista.
> 
> Läheisessä kaveripiirissäni on kolme pitkäaikaistyötöntä. Yksi kirjoitttaa työhakemuksia viikottain ja on nytkin suorittamassa kurssia työllistyäkseen hänelle aivan uudelle alalle. Toinen on välillä jollain tukirahalla pyörivässä hanttihommassa ja sitten taas "kelailee" niin pitkään kuin mahdollista. Kolmas tekee kaikkensa ettei joudu töihin, esim kuntouttavassa työkokeilussa (tai mikä se olikaan) hän meni ensin italialaiseen lakkoon ja sitten istumalakkoon. (Ja on nyt kotona täydellä korvauksella seuraavat kolme kuukautta, koska sossutäti menetti hermonsa hänen kanssaan.)
> 
> Tällä otannalla siis 66,7%. Toivottavasti tilanne ei ole koko Suomen tasolla näin huono.


minäkin tunne myös kolme, jotka eivät lähiaikoina ansiotyötä tee. Yksi on humalassa aamusta iltaa, olen häntä koittanut auttaa kaikilla mahdollisilla tavoilla. Hän oli hyväpalkkaisessa työssä kunnes lensi. Toinen kieltäytyy kaikesta työstä. Häneltä leikataan koko ajan tukia pienemmäksi. Kolmas ei mene kahta tuntia viikossa pajalle, mutta hänellä on sitten psyykkisen puolen sairauksia enemmän ja vähemmän.

Kyllä se prosenteissa on, mutta ihan noin korkeaan lukuun en usko. Mutta ehkä löydämme puolueetonta tietoa jakaumusta, mistä syystä ollaan työttömänä ja mitkä ovat työhalut. Työttömyyden hoitoon yleensä käyttettäviin keinoihin vaikuttaa oma (poliittinen ) arvomaailma. Lisäksi on hyvä muistaa että Ilkka Taipale on väittänyt kauan aikaa, että työttömiksi kirjatuissa on täysin työkyvyttömiä henkilöitä, jotka eivät myöskään koskaan voik kuntoutua.

----------


## 339-DF

> minäkin tunne myös kolme, jotka eivät lähiaikoina ansiotyötä tee. Yksi on humalassa aamusta iltaa, olen häntä koittanut auttaa kaikilla mahdollisilla tavoilla. Hän oli hyväpalkkaisessa työssä kunnes lensi. Toinen kieltäytyy kaikesta työstä. Häneltä leikataan koko ajan tukia pienemmäksi. Kolmas ei mene kahta tuntia viikossa pajalle, mutta hänellä on sitten psyykkisen puolen sairauksia enemmän ja vähemmän.


Kokisitko epäoikeudenmukaiseksi sen, jos heidän asuntoihinsa muuttaisi esimerkiksi Riihimäellä asuva sairaanhoitaja, Hyvinkäällä asuva yh-bussinkuljettaja kouluikäisine lapsineen ja Kirkkonummella asuva nuori huoltomies, joiden kaikkien työpaikat ovat Helsinginniemellä? Tuttavasti saisivat humaltua ja vältellä töitä ihan niin kuin nytkin, mutta lähi-Alko olisi Kaaren sijasta Kajaanin Prismalla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kokisitko epäoikeudenmukaiseksi sen, jos heidän asuntoihinsa muuttaisi esimerkiksi Riihimäellä asuva sairaanhoitaja, Hyvinkäällä asuva yh-bussinkuljettaja kouluikäisine lapsineen ja Kirkkonummella asuva nuori huoltomies, joiden kaikkien työpaikat ovat Helsinginniemellä? Tuttavasti saisivat humaltua ja vältellä töitä ihan niin kuin nytkin, mutta lähi-Alko olisi Kaaren sijasta Kajaanin Prismalla.


Jos on kiinnostunut joukkoliikenteestä, sen historiasta tai vaikkapa erityisesti raitiovaunuista, niin pistää miettimään, minkälainen arvomaailma on yhteensopiva tämän harrastuksen kanssa. Helsinki on mm tunnettu raitiovaunuistaan ja toisaalta tällä foorumilla keskustellaan raitiovaunuista ihan kaikkea mitä niistä irti saadaan. Mutta jotain puuttuu vielä. Ketkä matkustavat raitiovaunuissa ? Rikkaat, köyhät, työssäkäyvät, työttämät, miehet ja naiset. Vihreät ja Demarit. Jotkut kookomuslaisetkin. Vanhat ja nuoret. Suomalaiset ja turistit. Suvakit ja rasistit jne.

Toisaalta voidaan pohtia, kuinka bussi lähtee aamulla varikolta. Joka toista bussia ajaa suomeen muuttanut. Minä voisin ihan hyvin vastakysymyksenä esittää, kuinka tuo väestönsiirto käytännössä toteutetaan ? Mutta koska tuota esität niin jään kuuntelemaan tuota toteutusta, erittäin mielenkiintoinen vastaus tulee olemaan joka tapauksessa !

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos on kiinnostunut joukkoliikenteestä, sen historiasta tai vaikkapa erityisesti raitiovaunuista, niin pistää miettimään, minkälainen arvomaailma on yhteensopiva tämän harrastuksen kanssa. Helsinki on mm tunnettu raitiovaunuistaan ja toisaalta tällä foorumilla keskustellaan raitiovaunuista ihan kaikkea mitä niistä irti saadaan. Mutta jotain puuttuu vielä. Ketkä matkustavat raitiovaunuissa ? Rikkaat, köyhät, työssäkäyvät, työttämät, miehet ja naiset. Vihreät ja Demarit. Jotkut kookomuslaisetkin. Vanhat ja nuoret. Suomalaiset ja turistit. Suvakit ja rasistit jne.
> 
> Toisaalta voidaan pohtia, kuinka bussi lähtee aamulla varikolta. Joka toista bussia ajaa suomeen muuttanut. Minä voisin ihan hyvin vastakysymyksenä esittää, kuinka tuo väestönsiirto käytännössä toteutetaan ? Mutta koska tuota esität niin jään kuuntelemaan tuota toteutusta, erittäin mielenkiintoinen vastaus tulee olemaan joka tapauksessa !


Taisit jättää vastaamatta kokonaan siihen kysymykseen, jonka sinulle esitin. Jännää tajunnanvirtaa silti. Tehdäänkö sellainen vaihtokauppa, että jos sinä vastaat tuohon kysymykseeni, niin minä puolestani otan kantaa tähän tajunnanvirtaasi?




> Rakentamisen vastustaminen on noin pääpiirteissään niiden ihmisten hommaa, joiden oikeustoimikelpoisuus on vähän kyseenalaista ja jotka kasvavat muutaman vuoden sisään horsmaa. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Olen tässä miettinyt, että lakkaan äänestämästä, kun täytän 60-vuotta. Ihmiseltä pitäisi viedä äänioikeus, kun tietty ikä tulee täyteen. Mitä sanottavaa eläkeläisellä on johonkin kaupunkisuunnitteluun? Ei kaupunkia enää häntä varten suunnitella.


Yleinen ja yhtäläinen äänioikeus on verrattain tuore keksintö, mutta silti Suomessakin on jo nähtävissä, millaisiin käytännön ongelmiin se johtaa, kun poliitikot eivät uudelleenvalinnasta jäämisen pelossa kykene välttämättömmiin päätöksiin. Se koetaan silti hyvin arvokkaaksi asiaksi, eikä siitä luopumisesta edes keskustella. Aikamme tabuja.

Erikoisinta on, että se tulee pyytämättä, kun täyttää 18 vuotta  aiemmin sitä ei saa, vaikka moni 17-vuotias äänestäisi fiksummin perustein kuin moni 20-vuotias  ja pois se ei lähde millään, vaikka kaikki tietävät, että esimerkiksi dementoituneiden vanhusten äänet ovat täysin arpapeliä, jos nyt avustaja edes viitsii kirjoittaa lippuun juuri sen numeron, jonka mistään mitään ymmärtämätön dementikko tahtoo.

Mutta vanhukset ovat hyvin uskollisia äänestäjiä, ja nimenomaan vanhojen puolueiden uskollisia äänestäjiä. Kok-dem-kepu ei ikimaailmassa tulisi sallimaan vanhusten äänioikeuden rajoittamista, sillä ne joutuisivat itse siitä kärsimään.

Mm. USA:ssa on käytössä äänestysrekisteri, johon on ilmoittauduttava joka vaaleja varten uudelleen. Tekemällä ilmoittautumisesta vaivalloista on näissä maissa saatu jossain määrin karsittua äänestäjäkuntaa ilman, että tarvitsee suoraan lähteä teettämään avointa kelpaatko äänestäjäksi -testiä.

Toisaalta äänestyspakko voisi sekin muuttaa puolueiden valtasuhteet meillä aivan toisennäköisiksi.

Hauska olisi myös leikitellä ajatuksella, jossa palkkatulot ja äänioikeus kulkisivat käsi kädessä: 10 000 euron verotettavalla palkkatulolla saisi yhden äänen, ja äänten määrää joko ei olisi rajattu lainkaan, tai määrä olisi rajattu esim. enintään 10 ääneen per henkilö. Ääniä saisi antaa vaikkapa ahkera 15-vuotiaskin.

Mitä tekisi yrittäjä, joka nostaa rahansa vain pääomatuloina? Alkaisiko nostaa palkkaa ja maksaa veroja, jotta saa äänioikeden? Saisiko valtio näin itselleen aikamoisen määrän verotuloa? Jaksaisivatko eläkeikään tulevat kauemmin töissä, jos palkkatulot ovat äänioikeuden edellytys? Missä määrin koettaisiin epäoikeudenmukaiseksi se, että hän, joka elää kokonaan yhteiskunnan avustusten varassa, ei enää voisi olla mukana päättämässä yhteiskunnan asioista?

Lopuksi vielä selvyysen vuoksi: en ole ehdottamassa muutoksia suomalaiseen äänioikeusjärjestelmään (ja vaikka olisinkin, tokkopa sitä minun ehdotuksestani muutettaisiin...). Kaikenlaisia asioita on kuitenkin mielenkiintoista pohtia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kokisitko epäoikeudenmukaiseksi sen, jos heidän asuntoihinsa muuttaisi esimerkiksi Riihimäellä asuva sairaanhoitaja, Hyvinkäällä asuva yh-bussinkuljettaja kouluikäisine lapsineen ja Kirkkonummella asuva nuori huoltomies, joiden kaikkien työpaikat ovat Helsinginniemellä? Tuttavasti saisivat humaltua ja vältellä töitä ihan niin kuin nytkin, mutta lähi-Alko olisi Kaaren sijasta Kajaanin Prismalla.


Nyt vastaan tähän kysymykseen. Ei ole edes teoriassa mahdollista toteuttaa järjestelmää, jossa alempaan sosioekonomiseen asemaan kuuluva antaisi asuntonsa työssäkäyvälle, joka sitten tulkittaisiin hyväksi veronmaksajaksi kaupungille.

Siten siis vastaus kysymykseen että muuttojärjestely on mahdodonta toteuttaa sekä teoriassa että käytännössä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt vastaan tähän kysymykseen. Ei ole edes teoriassa mahdollista toteuttaa järjestelmää, jossa alempaan sosioekonomiseen asemaan kuuluva antaisi asuntonsa työssäkäyvälle, joka sitten tulkittaisiin hyväksi veronmaksajaksi kaupungille.
> 
> Siten siis vastaus kysymykseen että muuttojärjestely on mahdodonta toteuttaa sekä teoriassa että käytännössä.


Et sä vieläkään vastaa. Mutta ehkä tämä venkoilu on siis tulkittavissa niin, että sinusta on parempi, että elämäntarkoituksekseen ikuisen humalan valtion rahoilla valinnut asuu siinä Sörnäisten yksiössä ja toiminnallaan pakottaa kolmivuorotyötä Meilahdessa tekevän sairaanhoitajan Riihimäelle ja käyttämään kolme tuntia päivässä työmatkoihin. No, tässä kohtaa me kaksi olemme eri mieltä. Mutta ei se mitään, kyllä maailmaan ja joukkoliikennefoorumille mielipiteitä mahtuu.

----------


## Salomaa

> Et sä vieläkään vastaa. Mutta ehkä tämä venkoilu on siis tulkittavissa niin, että sinusta on parempi, että elämäntarkoituksekseen ikuisen humalan valtion rahoilla valinnut asuu siinä Sörnäisten yksiössä ja toiminnallaan pakottaa kolmivuorotyötä Meilahdessa tekevän sairaanhoitajan Riihimäelle ja käyttämään kolme tuntia päivässä työmatkoihin. No, tässä kohtaa me kaksi olemme eri mieltä. Mutta ei se mitään, kyllä maailmaan ja joukkoliikennefoorumille mielipiteitä mahtuu.


Vastasin ihan selvästi: muuttojärjestelmä sosioekonomisen aseman mukaan on mahdotonta toteuttaa ja mahdoton ajatuksenakin. 

Alkoholismiin sairastunut ei pakota ketään kolmen työmatkoihin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos on kiinnostunut joukkoliikenteestä, sen historiasta tai vaikkapa erityisesti raitiovaunuista, niin pistää miettimään, minkälainen arvomaailma on yhteensopiva tämän harrastuksen kanssa.


Tämä on aikamoisen pelottava, suorastaan dystooppinen ajatus. Tulisiko jonkinlaisen epämääräisen arvopohjan määritellä yksilön kiinnostuksenkohteet, tai päinvastoin? Saisiko ihminen matkustaa raitiovaunulla, jos äänestäisi vaaleissa kokoomusta? Saisiko ihminen olla kiinnostunut joukkoliikenteestä, jos äänestäisi vaaleissa perussuomalaisia? Pitäisikö ihmisen olla rasisti, jotta saa kuulua Mersu-klubiin?

Minusta sellainen arvomaailma, jossa pyritään järjestämään Helsinkiin järkevänhintaista asumista heille, jotka tarvitsevat asunnon täältä työn tai vaikkapa opiskelun vuoksi, istuu oikein hyvin joukkoliikenneihmiselle.




> Minä voisin ihan hyvin vastakysymyksenä esittää, kuinka tuo väestönsiirto käytännössä toteutetaan ? Mutta koska tuota esität niin jään kuuntelemaan tuota toteutusta, erittäin mielenkiintoinen vastaus tulee olemaan joka tapauksessa !


Kuinka se käytännössä toteutetaan? Siihen vaaditaan varmasti muutaman vuoden pohjatyöt ja lakimuutokset, joten sellaista työtä on tässä foorumiviestissä vähän vaikea lähteä ilmaiseksi tekemään.

Mutta perusidea on toki helppo: jos ruokakunnan tulot koostuvat pidemmän aikaa yksinomaan yhteiskunnan tuista, on tukien saamisen edellytyksenä jatkossa se, että ruokakunta asuu yhteiskunnan osoittamassa asunnossa.

Helpointa tuo on yksin asuvan kanssa: tietyn aikarajan jälkeen tukirahojen maksaminen loppuu, ja edellytyksenä maksamisen jatkolle on (yhteiskunnan kustantama) muutto yhteiskunnan maksamaan asuntoon. Valinta jää yksilölle itselleen.

Perheet ovat hankalampia: jos kahdesta aikuisesta toinen käy töissä ja toinen saa yhteiskunnalta tukia, on kuitenkin kokonaisuutena parempi, että asuvat siellä, missä työssäkäyvän työpaikka on. Eli ei pakkomuiluteta Kajaaniin, jossa molemmat jäävät työttömiksi. Mutta entäs sitten, kun perheessä kukaan ei käy töissä, mutta yksi perheen lapsista on vaikkapa musiikkipainotteisessa lukiossa. Olisiko sekin pätevä syy jäädä Helsinkiin? Ehkäpä ei kuitenkaan.

Kaikkein vaikeinta olisi ratkaista erilaisia perhesideongelmia. Isoäiti ei tienaa mitään ja elää vain yhteiskunnan tukien varassa, kun ei vielä eläkkeellekään pääse. Mutta hoitaa lapsenlapsia ja mahdollistaa siten lasten vanhempien työssäkäynnin. Mitä tehdään? Raa'assa systeemissä isoäiti passitetaan Kajaaniin, elleivät hänen lapsensa ryhdy maksamaan isoäidin "sossutukia" omasta pussistaan tai elleivät lapset ota isoäitiä luokseen asumaan. Voisko anomuksella saada poikkeuksen, vai loisiko se systeemin, jossa kekseliäimmät sanasepot välttyisivät muutolta?

Eli Salomaa, minulla ei ole tarjota sinulle tässä nyt täydellistä suunnitelmaa sosiaaliturvauudistukseksi Suomessa. Enemmän on kysymyksiä kuin vastauksia.

Mutta ehkäpä tästä nyt saisit kuitenkin hiukan kiinni pointista, eli meillä on Helsingissä ja yleisemminkin pk-seudulla valtava pula asunnoista, mikä pakottaa pienpalkkaisia mutta kaupungin pyörittämiselle keskeisiä ihmisiä kohtuuttoman matkan päähän tästä meidän pienestä metropolistamme, kun samaan aikaan asuntoja ovat onnistuneet saamaan ihmiset, jotka eivät mitenkään myötävaikuta kaupungin pyörittämiseen ja jotka voisivat elää yhteiskunnan tukiin perustuvaa arkeaan vallan hyvin jossain muuallakin maassa.

Ja kuten sanottu, maailmaan mahtuu kyllä mielipiteitä. Sinun ei tarvitse ottaa minun mielipidettä omakseni, vaan saat jatkossakin olla sitä mieltä, että on aivan oikein pakottaa Töölön lastentarhanopettajat asumaan Hyvinkäälle vain, jotta saadaan Kontula täyteen sossupummeja.  :Wink: 




> Alkoholismiin sairastunut ei pakota ketään kolmen työmatkoihin.


Kyllä pakottaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tämä on aikamoisen pelottava, suorastaan dystooppinen ajatus. Tulisiko jonkinlaisen epämääräisen arvopohjan määritellä yksilön kiinnostuksenkohteet, tai päinvastoin? Saisiko ihminen matkustaa raitiovaunulla, jos äänestäisi vaaleissa kokoomusta? Saisiko ihminen olla kiinnostunut joukkoliikenteestä, jos äänestäisi vaaleissa perussuomalaisia? Pitäisikö ihmisen olla rasisti, jotta saa kuulua Mersu-klubiin?


Raitiovaunuissa kuitenkin matkustaa paljon niitä, joilla ei ole varaa omaa autoon tai jotka eivät halua omaa autoa. On vähän oman oksan sahaamista, jos mielipiteissään tulee voimakkaasti ulos niitä ryhmiä kohtaan, jotka tyypilisesti ovat raitiovaunun käyttäjiä.




> Minusta sellainen arvomaailma, jossa pyritään järjestämään Helsinkiin järkevänhintaista asumista heille, jotka tarvitsevat asunnon täältä työn tai vaikkapa opiskelun vuoksi, istuu oikein hyvin joukkoliikenneihmiselle.


Sen voi tehdä kuitenkin niin, että jonkun tarvitsee luopua asunnostaan heidän Helsinkiin tulonsa takia.






> Kuinka se käytännössä toteutetaan? Siihen vaaditaan varmasti muutaman vuoden pohjatyöt ja lakimuutokset, joten sellaista työtä on tässä foorumiviestissä vähän vaikea lähteä ilmaiseksi tekemään.


Luuletko että joku syttyisi noihin ehdotuksiin ? 




> Mutta perusidea on toki helppo: jos ruokakunnan tulot koostuvat pidemmän aikaa yksinomaan yhteiskunnan tuista, on tukien saamisen edellytyksenä jatkossa se, että ruokakunta asuu yhteiskunnan osoittamassa asunnossa.


näinhän se menee jo nytkin, tuettu asunto osoitetaan ja siitä kieltäytyminen heitättää jonon perään. Mutta ei Helsingistä vielä Pieksämäen asuntoa tarjota.




> Helpointa tuo on yksin asuvan kanssa: tietyn aikarajan jälkeen tukirahojen maksaminen loppuu, ja edellytyksenä maksamisen jatkolle on (yhteiskunnan kustantama) muutto yhteiskunnan maksamaan asuntoon. Valinta jää yksilölle itselleen.


Tässä menisivät perustuslain lisäksi niin moni muukin laki uusiksi, että kukaan muu ei syty asiasta.




> Perheet ovat hankalampia: jos kahdesta aikuisesta toinen käy töissä ja toinen saa yhteiskunnalta tukia, on kuitenkin kokonaisuutena parempi, että asuvat siellä, missä työssäkäyvän työpaikka on. Eli ei pakkomuiluteta Kajaaniin, jossa molemmat jäävät työttömiksi. Mutta entäs sitten, kun perheessä kukaan ei käy töissä, mutta yksi perheen lapsista on vaikkapa musiikkipainotteisessa lukiossa. Olisiko sekin pätevä syy jäädä Helsinkiin? Ehkäpä ei kuitenkaan.


Tässä et ole selvästikään perehtynyt työttömyyden moniin esiintymismuotoihin. Se voi kestää viikon, kuukauden  tai yli viisi vuotta. Toinen 11kk työttömänä ollut löytäisikin lopulta Helsingista työpaikan. Sinun reseptilläsi hän olisi tuossa vaiheessa Kajaanissa. Onko mitään järkeä ?




> Kaikkein vaikeinta olisi ratkaista erilaisia perhesideongelmia. Isoäiti ei tienaa mitään ja elää vain yhteiskunnan tukien varassa, kun ei vielä eläkkeellekään pääse. Mutta hoitaa lapsenlapsia ja mahdollistaa siten lasten vanhempien työssäkäynnin. Mitä tehdään? Raa'assa systeemissä isoäiti passitetaan Kajaaniin, elleivät hänen lapsensa ryhdy maksamaan isoäidin "sossutukia" omasta pussistaan tai elleivät lapset ota isoäitiä luokseen asumaan. Voisko anomuksella saada poikkeuksen, vai loisiko se systeemin, jossa kekseliäimmät sanasepot välttyisivät muutolta?


Tämä ei ole vaikea ratkaista niin kauan kuin Sinun ehdottamasi järjestelmä jää ainoastaan tänne viestiketjuun.




> Eli Salomaa, minulla ei ole tarjota sinulle tässä nyt täydellistä suunnitelmaa sosiaaliturvauudistukseksi Suomessa. Enemmän on kysymyksiä kuin vastauksia.


Sosiaaliturva muuten uudistetaan lähivuosina, mutta ei kukaan virkamies tai politiikko tule esittämään ajatuksia että ihmisen oli muutettava joltain paikkakunnalta pois. 




> Mutta ehkäpä tästä nyt saisit kuitenkin hiukan kiinni pointista, eli meillä on Helsingissä ja yleisemminkin pk-seudulla valtava pula asunnoista, mikä pakottaa pienpalkkaisia mutta kaupungin pyörittämiselle keskeisiä ihmisiä kohtuuttoman matkan päähän tästä meidän pienestä metropolistamme, kun samaan aikaan asuntoja ovat onnistuneet saamaan ihmiset, jotka eivät mitenkään myötävaikuta kaupungin pyörittämiseen ja jotka voisivat elää yhteiskunnan tukiin perustuvaa arkeaan vallan hyvin jossain muuallakin maassa.


Eikös tuo ole tietynlaista puhdistusta ? Onko historiankirjoitus antanut yleensä myönteisiä arvioita erilaisista toimenpiteistä, joilla puhdistuksen kohteena ovat ihmiset ?




> Ja kuten sanottu, maailmaan mahtuu kyllä mielipiteitä. Sinun ei tarvitse ottaa minun mielipidettä omakseni, vaan saat jatkossakin olla sitä mieltä, että on aivan oikein pakottaa Töölön lastentarhanopettajat asumaan Hyvinkäälle vain, jotta saadaan Kontula täyteen sossupummeja.


Kuka tai mikä *pakottaa*  lastentarhanopettajan jäämään Hyvinkäälle, jos Helsingissä on työ ?

----------


## 339-DF

No nyt löytyi asia, josta olemme samaa mieltä: tämä "Malli 339-DF" ei tule toteutumaan.  :Smile:  Silti on hyvä huomata, että vaihtoehtoja on olemassa ja se, että niitä ei hyödynnetä, on valinta.




> Kuka tai mikä *pakottaa*  lastentarhanopettajan jäämään Hyvinkäälle, jos Helsingissä on työ ?


Raha pakottaa. Lastentarhanopettajalla ei ole varaa asua Helsingissä, koska asuntoja on niin niukalti, että niiden hinnat karkaavat pilviin.

Kun kysyt "kuka", niin vastaan tietysti, että se sinun humaltuva tuttavasi. Sillä jos hän ja hänen kaltaisensa muuttaisivat Helsingistä pois ja humaltuisivat Kajaanissa, niin
- he voisivat humaltua kuten ennenkin
- Kajaanin liike-elämä vilkastuisi, kun sinne ohjautuisi tuhannen ihmisen sosiaalituet
- lastentarhanopettaja löytäisi asunnon Helsingistä, kun kymmenelletuhannelle ihmiselle on löydetty uudet kodit muualta maasta

Mutta eiköhän tämä tullut nyt selväksi riittäviltä osin, joten on aika päättää tämä sivuraiteelle ajautunut keskustelu tähän. Rakennusmaata pitää siis löytää Helsingistä jatkossakin, jotta meillä on riittävästi tilaa yhteiskunnan tukien varassa eläville ja jotta edes voisimme yrittää tarjota pienituloisille työssäkäyville jotain.

----------


## Salomaa

339-DF:n ehdotus on mahdoton ja järjetön monessa suhteessa. 

tässä pari perustuslain pykälää:

*Liikkumisvapaus
*
Suomen kansalaisella ja maassa laillisesti oleskelevalla ulkomaalaisella on vapaus liikkua maassa ja valita asuinpaikkansa.Liikkumisvapaus

*Oikeus sosiaaliturvaan*

Jokaisella, joka ei kykene hankkimaan ihmisarvoisen elämän edellyttämää turvaa, on oikeus välttämättömään toimeentuloon ja huolenpitoon.

Lailla taataan jokaiselle oikeus perustoimeentulon turvaan työttömyyden, sairauden, työkyvyttömyyden ja vanhuuden aikana sekä lapsen syntymän ja huoltajan menetyksen perusteella.

Julkisen vallan on turvattava, sen mukaan kuin lailla tarkemmin säädetään, jokaiselle riittävät sosiaali- ja terveyspalvelut ja edistettävä väestön terveyttä. Julkisen vallan on myös tuettava perheen ja muiden lapsen huolenpidosta vastaavien mahdollisuuksia turvata lapsen hyvinvointi ja yksilöllinen kasvu.

Julkisen vallan tehtävänä on edistää jokaisen oikeutta asuntoon ja tukea asumisen omatoimista järjestämistä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muutamia tapauksia on ollut että naapurit vastustavat kehitysvammaisten asuntolaa, koska sinne menevä taksiliikenne häiritsee.


Eiköhän tässä nyt kuitenkin ole kyse siitä, että nuo naapurit vastustavat niitä kehitysvammaisia, koska ajattelevat, että ympäristö on kivempi ilman heitä ja koska asuntojen arvo saattaa laskea. Mutta kun sitä ei kehdata sanoa ääneen, keksitään tarinoita jostain taksiliikenteestä, että kuulostaisi korrektimmalta.

Tällaiset ennakkoluulot yleensä hälvenevät sitten, kun rakennushanke on saatu päätökseen ja naapurit huomaavat, että eihän niistä kehitysvammaisista olekaan mitään haittaa eikä asuntojen arvokaan todellisuudessa laskenut. Jos valita saisi, ottaisin paljon mieluummin naapurikerrostaloksi kehitysvammaisten asuntolan kuin tavallisen lähiökerrostalon.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> näinhän se menee jo nytkin, tuettu asunto osoitetaan ja siitä kieltäytyminen heitättää jonon perään. Mutta ei Helsingistä vielä Pieksämäen asuntoa tarjota.


Se että pk-seudulla on niin paljon työttömyyttä ja että asumistuen menot ovat nousseet niin suuriksi ovat häpeäpilkku jolle pitäisi tehdä jotain. Muu Suomi nauraa kuin hevoset vaikka ei heidän unelmiensa Suomi ole rakennettu kuin puujaloille. Kaikkihan tietävät että n vuoteen 2010 asti pk-seudulla meni lujaa. Sitten tapahtui Pohjoismaiden pahin teollisuuskatastrofi sitten Kreugerin tulitikkuimperiumin romahtamisen 1920-luvulla. Se vei verotuloja pk-seudulta ja muista teknologiakeskuksista mutta menorakenne ei ole korjautunut.

Ennen Kela maksoi niukemmin asumistukea, normituki yksin elävälle jolla ei vakituisia tuloja, oli että riitti kimppakämppään kantakaupungissa tai hiukan nuhjuiseen yksiöön 20 km päässä olevassa lähiöissä. Opiskelijat saivat asumistukensa muuta kautta mutta periaate oli että soluasunnon piti riittää, tai jos halusi hienompaan niin piti itse tienaamilla rahoilla maksaa erotus.
Joskus 10 vuotta sitten Kela alkoi katsoa kaikkia kaksistaan samassa asunnossa asuvia "avopareiksi" olivat he samaa tai eri sukupuolta, jolloin menetti osan muita tukia. Siksi ilman parisuhdetta elävien oli pakko hakeutua yksiöihin asumaan ja Kelan oli pakko maksaa heille tukea enemmän että riitti kattamaan kalliiden kantakaupunkiyksiöiden vuokria. Tämä on ollut raha-automaatti joka on tullut kalliiksi veronmaksajille, ja aiheuttanut muun Suomen ilkkumisen Helsingille, joka ykskaks vetää enemmän asumistukea kuin maataloustuet. 

Tilanne pitäisi korjata palauttamalla asumistuet ja jakoperusteet entiselle tasolle. Osa joutuu luopumaan dolce-vita elämästään Punavuoressa mutta that's life. Useimmat opinahjotkin ovat metron tai uuden Jokeri-linjan varrella eikä vanhan hidasratikkaverkon. 

Todellisuudessa Helsinki pystyy synnyttämään työpaikkoja nopeammin kuin Pieksämäen kaltaiset paikkakunnat, ja ihmisille on voitava tarjota piiskana ennemmin sitä että menettää oikeuden asua yksin omassa asunnossa jos ei pääse töihin, kuin että joutuu paikkakunnalle jossa ei ole mitään töitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Eiköhän tässä nyt kuitenkin ole kyse siitä, että nuo naapurit vastustavat niitä kehitysvammaisia, koska ajattelevat, että ympäristö on kivempi ilman heitä ja koska asuntojen arvo saattaa laskea. Mutta kun sitä ei kehdata sanoa ääneen, keksitään tarinoita jostain taksiliikenteestä, että kuulostaisi korrektimmalta.
> 
> Tällaiset ennakkoluulot yleensä hälvenevät sitten, kun rakennushanke on saatu päätökseen ja naapurit huomaavat, että eihän niistä kehitysvammaisista olekaan mitään haittaa eikä asuntojen arvokaan todellisuudessa laskenut. Jos valita saisi, ottaisin paljon mieluummin naapurikerrostaloksi kehitysvammaisten asuntolan kuin tavallisen lähiökerrostalon.


Sanoin sen lauseessani lyhyessä muodossa. Eli että kehtasivatkin esittää tuollaisen verukkeen asukastilaisuuksissa ja lehdistössä. Kun asiaa käytiin läpi uudemman kerran, häpesivät esittämäänsä ja katuivat. 

Oletkin sitten "normaalimpi" kehitysvammaisia kohtaan kuin alkoholismiin sairastuneita.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...väkeä on kortistossa pilvin pimein ja samaan aikaan on työvoimapula, jota paikataan ulkomaalaisella työvoimalla...


Vai voisiko tämä johtua siitä, että työstä ei makseta riittävän suurta palkkaa että sillä pystyisi elämään? Jos minä olisin työtön (onneksi en ole) niin en minäkään viitsisi vastaanottaa työtä josta saatava palkka olisi niin pieni että tarvitsisin vielä toisenkin työn (tai kolmannen...) jotta saisin leivän päälle muutakin kuin ylähuulen.
Ulkomaalaiset työnhakijathan tekevät töitä vaikka millaisella nälkäpalkalla saadakseen oleskeluluvan joten työnantaja voi hyvin palkata työntekijän tästä reservistä ja jättää kotimaisen työnhakijan, joka ei orjapalkalla suostu töitä tekemään, palkkaamatta kasvattaakseen voittojaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vai voisiko tämä johtua siitä, että työstä ei makseta riittävän suurta palkkaa että sillä pystyisi elämään? Jos minä olisin työtön (onneksi en ole) niin en minäkään viitsisi vastaanottaa työtä josta saatava palkka olisi niin pieni että tarvitsisin vielä toisenkin työn (tai kolmannen...) jotta saisin leivän päälle muutakin kuin ylähuulen.


Meidän ongelmamme on se, että täyspäiväisen matalapalkkaisen työn ja yhteenlaskettujen sosiaalitukien välinen erotus jää niin pieneksi. Jos vaihtoehtoina on loikoilla leppoisasti tekemättä mitään taikka herätä joka aamu klo 6 ja tehdä 8 tuntia raskasta duunia, ja nettotulojen ero jää vaikkapa 200 euroon, niin aika moni valitsee loikoilun. Siitä on vähän turha syyttää yksilöä, kun vika on järjestelmässä.

Rainer jo sivusi asumiskuluja ja niiden tukijärjestelmää. Käytännössä on suunnilleen niin, että tukijärjestelmä varmistaa noin 500 euroa käyttörahaa asumismenojen jälkeen. Jos työssäkäyvälle jää asumismenojen jälkeen käyttörahaa saman verran tai vain parisataa enemmän, niin kyllä houkutus jäädä kotiin kasvaa aika suureksi.

Tuota on silti hankala ratkaista nostamalla palkkoja. Yksityisen sektorin palkkakulut ovat meillä jo nyt aivan liian suuret, minkä vuoksi teollisuus karkaa täältä pois. Ja julkisen sektorin palkat pitäisi maksaa yhteisistä verovaroista.

----------


## fani

> 339-DF:n ehdotus on mahdoton ja järjetön monessa suhteessa. 
> 
> tässä pari perustuslain pykälää:
> 
> *Liikkumisvapaus
> *
> Suomen kansalaisella ja maassa laillisesti oleskelevalla ulkomaalaisella on vapaus liikkua maassa ja valita asuinpaikkansa.Liikkumisvapaus
> 
> *Oikeus sosiaaliturvaan*
> ...


Näissä perustuslakipykälissä ei ole ristiriitaa ehdotetun mallin kanssa. Henkilö saa valita itse asuinpaikkansa kuten ennenkin ja saa merkittävät tuet mikäli muuttaa sinne minne yhteiskunta ehdottaa. Mikäli hän kieltäytyy muuttamasta niin huolehtikoon sitten itse kuluistaan. Tarkennuksia ja ehtoja voidaan aina asettaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Vai voisiko tämä johtua siitä, että työstä ei makseta riittävän suurta palkkaa että sillä pystyisi elämään? Jos minä olisin työtön (onneksi en ole) niin en minäkään viitsisi vastaanottaa työtä josta saatava palkka olisi niin pieni että tarvitsisin vielä toisenkin työn (tai kolmannen...) jotta saisin leivän päälle muutakin kuin ylähuulen.
> Ulkomaalaiset työnhakijathan tekevät töitä vaikka millaisella nälkäpalkalla saadakseen oleskeluluvan joten työnantaja voi hyvin palkata työntekijän tästä reservistä ja jättää kotimaisen työnhakijan, joka ei orjapalkalla suostu töitä tekemään, palkkaamatta kasvattaakseen voittojaan.


Syitä on monia. Työhaluttomuus, tiettyjen alojen matala palkkataso ja vapaan työvoiman väärät koulutukset ja työkokemukset. Nyt on ollut julkisuudessa esim olympiastadionin työmaalla tapahtuneet työläisten oikeuksien polkemiset. Tällaista ei tietenkään saa tapahtua. Sosiaaliturva pitäisi myös lopultakin saada työntekoon kannustavaksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:56 ----------




> Lisäksi on hyvä muistaa että Ilkka Taipale on väittänyt kauan aikaa, että työttömiksi kirjatuissa on täysin työkyvyttömiä henkilöitä, jotka eivät myöskään koskaan voik kuntoutua.


Siksi työttömät pitäisi jakaa ainakin kahteen osaan, työkykyiset ja osittain työkykyiset. Kolmas ryhmä on tietenkin työkyvyttömät ja heitä on turha roikottaa tilastoissa työttömän statuksella.

Yhteiskunnan pitää huolehtia heikoista ja sairaista. Jos sairaus on työhaluttomuus, en usko yhteiskunnan taloudelliseen mahdollisuuteen pidemmän päälle huolehtia myös heidän vastikkeettomasta toimeentulotuestaan. Sen ideologisesta järkevyydestä voidaan äänestää vaaleissa, mutta ikävä totuus on kuitenkin globalisaation myötä, että raha ratkaisee ja kansainvälinen taloudellinen kilpailu on raakaa.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Yksityisen sektorin palkkakulut ovat meillä jo nyt aivan liian suuret, minkä vuoksi teollisuus karkaa täältä pois


No niitä kulujahan voi vähentää pienentämällä johtajien ylisuuria palkkoja ja bonuksia. Tiedän, ei onnistu, mutta kummasti kyllä yrityksillä ja ns. julkisella taholla menee aina niin kauhiast paljo huanosti että konkurssi on tulossa jo viimeistään eilen kun duunareiden palkoista neuvotellaan mutta kun johdon palkkoja ja palkkioita tarkistellaan (lue: nostetaan) niin samalla firmalla / taholla meneekin niin hyvin ettei mitään rajaa...

----------


## Salomaa

> Näissä perustuslakipykälissä ei ole ristiriitaa ehdotetun mallin kanssa. Henkilö saa valita itse asuinpaikkansa kuten ennenkin ja saa merkittävät tuet mikäli muuttaa sinne minne yhteiskunta ehdottaa. Mikäli hän kieltäytyy muuttamasta niin huolehtikoon sitten itse kuluistaan. Tarkennuksia ja ehtoja voidaan aina asettaa.


Sosiaaliturvan saamisen ehtona ei voi olla jonkun viranomaisen määrittämän asuinpaikan valitseminen. Mallin 339-DF oppi-isäkin totesi juuri että mallia ei voi toteuttaa.

----------


## citybus

> Sosiaaliturvan saamisen ehtona ei voi olla jonkun viranomaisen määrittämän asuinpaikan valitseminen. Mallin 339-DF oppi-isäkin totesi juuri että mallia ei voi toteuttaa.


Jep, mutta toisaalta mikään ei velvoita kuntia täyttämästä vuokra-asuntojaan työttömyydellä. Ei edes aravarajoituslaki, jonka tulkintoja voidaan aina muuttaa, jos halutaan. Etenkin pk-seudun kuntien ei tarvitsisi asuttaa työttömiä Katajanokalla ja Kampissa. Jos elää yhteiskunnan tuilla, voi aivan hyvin "hakea töitä" Riihimäeltä, Kouvolasta tai Pieksämäeltä käsin asioiden paikallisessa työkkärissä. Kun ollaan tilanteessa, jossa pk-seudun vuokra-asuntoyhtiöillä on kymmenien tuhansien hakijoiden jonot, tulisi priorisoida nimenomaisesti työtätekeviä.

----------


## Salomaa

> No niitä kulujahan voi vähentää pienentämällä johtajien ylisuuria palkkoja ja bonuksia. Tiedän, ei onnistu, mutta kummasti kyllä yrityksillä ja ns. julkisella taholla menee aina niin kauhiast paljo huanosti että konkurssi on tulossa jo viimeistään eilen kun duunareiden palkoista neuvotellaan mutta kun johdon palkkoja ja palkkioita tarkistellaan (lue: nostetaan) niin samalla firmalla / taholla meneekin niin hyvin ettei mitään rajaa...


Luin aikoinaan liiketoimintaa, ja muistaakeni Louhio-Kaukinen-Hukka Liiketoimintaoppi -oppikirjassa todettiin että yritystoiminnan harjoittamiseen kuuluu yrittäjäriskin ottaminen. Sehän tarkoittaa sitä että ei aina voida ennakoida jokaista päivää siten että kun putiikki on auki, niin kassaan tulee aina rahaa.

suomessahan ei paljon sosialisoitu, mutta yrittäjäriski on sosialisoitu. Köyhä pystyy vähästäänkin säästämään kahden kuukauden ruuat, mutta yrittäjä on yhteiskunnan suoraa tukea pyytämässä, kun asiakkaat hetkeksi häviävät. Silloin kun rahaa tulee kassaan, eletään makeaa elämää. Jos yrittäjäkin säästäisi pahan päivän varalle edes hieman, niin ei tarvitse heti olla yhteiskunnan tukia ruinaamassa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:25 ----------




> Jep, mutta toisaalta mikään ei velvoita kuntia täyttämästä vuokra-asuntojaan työttömyydellä. Ei edes aravarajoituslaki, jonka tulkintoja voidaan aina muuttaa, jos halutaan. Etenkin pk-seudun kuntien ei tarvitsisi asuttaa työttömiä Katajanokalla ja Kampissa. Jos elää yhteiskunnan tuilla, voi aivan hyvin "hakea töitä" Riihimäeltä, Kouvolasta tai Pieksämäeltä käsin asioiden paikallisessa työkkärissä. Kun ollaan tilanteessa, jossa pk-seudun vuokra-asuntoyhtiöillä on kymmenien tuhansien hakijoiden jonot, tulisi priorisoida nimenomaisesti työtätekeviä.


Mitäs luulet, mistäs johtuu että yksikään poliitikko ei tuota ajattelutapaa lähde edes tarkastelemaan ? Toimeenpanosuunnitelmista puhumattakaan.

----------


## citybus

> Mitäs luulet, mistäs johtuu että yksikään poliitikko ei tuota ajattelutapaa lähde edes tarkastelemaan ? Toimeenpanosuunnitelmista puhumattakaan.


Siitä, että haluavat vallan- ja bisneksenhimoissaan uusia paikkansa jatkossakin.

Ainoan järkipuheenvuoron vuosikymmeniin olen kuullut Tom Packalenilta (ps.), joka vastusti Ruusulankadun asuntolaa, mutta toki ammuttiin alas, eikä vähiten puoluekannastaan johtuen.

Järkiperusteita ei ole. Jos järkeä käytettäisiin, meillä ei rakennettaisi maan kalleimpia rakennuspaikkoja (esim. Jätkäsaari) täyteen sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa niille, jotka eivät asumisestaan itse maksa, kun samalla tosiasiassa pakotetaan ne ihmiset, jotka itse asumisensa ja elämisensä (ja myös muiden toimeentuloetuudet) maksavat, asumaan pk-seudun reunoille tai ulkopuolelle. Ja sitten eivät edes saisi autolla tulla töihin.

----------


## samulih

> Siitä, että haluavat vallan- ja bisneksenhimoissaan uusia paikkansa jatkossakin.
> 
> Ainoan järkipuheenvuoron vuosikymmeniin olen kuullut Tom Packalenilta (ps.), joka vastusti Ruusulankadun asuntolaa, mutta toki ammuttiin alas, eikä vähiten puoluekannastaan johtuen.
> 
> Järkiperusteita ei ole. Jos järkeä käytettäisiin, meillä ei rakennettaisi maan kalleimpia rakennuspaikkoja (esim. Jätkäsaari) täyteen sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa niille, jotka eivät asumisestaan itse maksa, kun samalla tosiasiassa pakotetaan ne ihmiset, jotka itse asumisensa ja elämisensä (ja myös muiden toimeentuloetuudet) maksavat, asumaan pk-seudun reunoille tai ulkopuolelle. Ja sitten eivät edes saisi autolla tulla töihin.


Taitaa vain olla että tutkimusten mukaan toimii, voi olla "että tuntuu väärältä....."

Paras tapa kaikkii ylläoleviin ongelmiin olisi palkata noin 10 000 sosionomia ja käydä kaikki pudonneet yksitellen nostamassa ylös pitkän projektin kautta, tulisi paljon halvemmaksi kuin asutus muualle tai alas lyöminen jne. 

Toisaalta en ihmettele yhtään miksi ovat pudonneet eivätkä halua täällä, vaikka ihan tuossa seinän toisella puolella, nousta. Voi olla omaa syytäkin mutta kyllä heidät on aika syvälle lyöty, ihan vaikka kun lukee edeltäviä sivuja.

Peace, S

----------


## Salomaa

> Siitä, että haluavat vallan- ja bisneksenhimoissaan uusia paikkansa jatkossakin.
> 
> Ainoan järkipuheenvuoron vuosikymmeniin olen kuullut Tom Packalenilta (ps.), joka vastusti Ruusulankadun asuntolaa, mutta toki ammuttiin alas, eikä vähiten puoluekannastaan johtuen.
> 
> Järkiperusteita ei ole. Jos järkeä käytettäisiin, meillä ei rakennettaisi maan kalleimpia rakennuspaikkoja (esim. Jätkäsaari) täyteen sosiaalista asuntotuotantoa niille, jotka eivät asumisestaan itse maksa, kun samalla tosiasiassa pakotetaan ne ihmiset, jotka itse asumisensa ja elämisensä (ja myös muiden toimeentuloetuudet) maksavat, asumaan pk-seudun reunoille tai ulkopuolelle. Ja sitten eivät edes saisi autolla tulla töihin.


Perussuomalaisilla on Helsingin valtuustossa ainoastaan 4 paikkaa - mistäköhän mahtaa johtua ?

----------


## fani

> Perussuomalaisilla on Helsingin valtuustossa ainoastaan 4 paikkaa - mistäköhän mahtaa johtua ?


Siitä, että Helsingissä asuu liiaksi mielikuvitusmaailmoissaan eleleviä individuaaleja joille ympäröivä todellisuus on surrealismia. Onhan se moneen otteeseen nähty, että Helsinki ei aina kovinkaan hyvin onnistu yhtään missään. En nyt sano, että perussuomalaisilla pitäisi olla enemmän paikkoja sen enempää kuin vihreilläkään.

Sitäpaitsi mikä laki suoraan estää valtiota toimimasta sillä tavalla? Jokaisella on oikeus sosiaaliturvaan, kyllä. Mutta ainahan sitä voi soveltaa ja tehdä tarkennuksia, sekä täsmennyksiä. Esimerkiksi, että jokaiselle ihmiselle taataan sosiaaliturva, mikäli he asuvat yhteiskunnan _ehdottamassa_ paikassa. Eihän nyt elämäntapalaiskoille sun muille juopoille voida vaan syytää rahaa. Harmi, että tätä ei ole päättäjät vielä tajunneet.

----------


## Melamies

> Luin aikoinaan liiketoimintaa, ja muistaakeni Louhio-Kaukinen-Hukka Liiketoimintaoppi -oppikirjassa todettiin että yritystoiminnan harjoittamiseen kuuluu yrittäjäriskin ottaminen. Sehän tarkoittaa sitä että ei aina voida ennakoida jokaista päivää siten että kun putiikki on auki, niin kassaan tulee aina rahaa.
> 
> suomessahan ei paljon sosialisoitu, mutta yrittäjäriski on sosialisoitu. Köyhä pystyy vähästäänkin säästämään kahden kuukauden ruuat, mutta yrittäjä on yhteiskunnan suoraa tukea pyytämässä, kun asiakkaat hetkeksi häviävät. Silloin kun rahaa tulee kassaan, eletään makeaa elämää. Jos yrittäjäkin säästäisi pahan päivän varalle edes hieman, niin ei tarvitse heti olla yhteiskunnan tukia ruinaamassa.


Jos edellinen oli vitsi, niin heh heh. Jos olit tosissasi, niin et tiedä mitään mikro- ja pienyrittäjien elämästä. Harva pystyy viettämään makeaa elämää hyvinäkään aikoina. Otapa lisäksi huomioon, että pienyrittäjllä pitäisi olla pahan päivän varaa sekä itselleen että yritystoiminnalleen. Nyt monella on ongelmana toimitilansa vuokrasopimus, josta ei välttämättä pääse eroon kuin konkurssin kautta. Sama vuokravastuiden ongelma on nyt kärjistynyt Stockmannilla(muiden ongelmien lisäksi). Se oli myös Anttilan pelastamisen esteenä, Anttila vapautui pitkistä vuokra-sopimuksista vain konkurssinsa kautta. Tosin Kesko ulkoisti Anttilan konkurssin saksalaisen yhtiön hoidettavaksi.

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> Sitäpaitsi mikä laki suoraan estää valtiota toimimasta sillä tavalla? Jokaisella on oikeus sosiaaliturvaan, kyllä. Mutta ainahan sitä voi soveltaa ja tehdä tarkennuksia, sekä täsmennyksiä. Esimerkiksi, että jokaiselle ihmiselle taataan sosiaaliturva, mikäli he asuvat yhteiskunnan _ehdottamassa_ paikassa. Eihän nyt elämäntapalaiskoille sun muille juopoille voida vaan syytää rahaa. Harmi, että tätä ei ole päättäjät vielä tajunneet.


Sosiaaliturvaan on tulossa isoja muutoksia. Realismia on että muutosten tekemiseen menee vuosia. Kuinkas tehdään uudistukset, jos Persut ovat täysin eri linjoilla kuin esim Kok,Vihr, Vas ja SDP. Viimeksmainitut neljä löytövät neuvottelemalla yhteista linjaa, mutta ongelma PS erityisesti sen jälkeen kun Halla-Aho valittiin puheenjohtajaksi.

Jos PS on seuraavissa vaaleissa suurin puolue, silloin Halla-Aho on hallitustunnustelija ja edelleen keskeisin pääministeriehdokas. Mutta kun muut isot  puolueet sanoo että PS:n arvomaailma ei heille sovi eivätkä lähde samaan hallitukseen heidän kanssaan. Mitäs sitten tehdään ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mallin 339-DF oppi-isäkin totesi juuri että mallia ei voi toteuttaa.


En kai nyt sentään?

Sanoin, että tuo ei tule toteutumaan. Se johtuu siitä, että meidän poliitikkomme eivät ole valmiita ottamaan tuollaista käyttöön. Se on kuitenkin eri asia kuin se, että sitä ei _voi_ toteuttaa. Perustuslain puolesta ilman muuta voisi, kunhan se tehtäisiin huolellisesti. Demokratiassa sille vain ikävä kyllä vaaditaan myös poliittinen kannatus.

----------


## vristo

> En kai nyt sentään?
> 
> Sanoin, että tuo ei tule toteutumaan. Se johtuu siitä, että meidän poliitikkomme eivät ole valmiita ottamaan tuollaista käyttöön. Se on kuitenkin eri asia kuin se, että sitä ei _voi_ toteuttaa. Perustuslain puolesta ilman muuta voisi, kunhan se tehtäisiin huolellisesti. Demokratiassa sille vain ikävä kyllä vaaditaan myös poliittinen kannatus.


Onko tiedossa, että onko malli "339-DF" käytössä jossain päin maailmaa ja millaisia kokemuksia siitä on?

----------


## Salomaa

> En kai nyt sentään?
> 
> Sanoin, että tuo ei tule toteutumaan. Se johtuu siitä, että meidän poliitikkomme eivät ole valmiita ottamaan tuollaista käyttöön. Se on kuitenkin eri asia kuin se, että sitä ei _voi_ toteuttaa. Perustuslain puolesta ilman muuta voisi, kunhan se tehtäisiin huolellisesti. Demokratiassa sille vain ikävä kyllä vaaditaan myös poliittinen kannatus.


Laitoin ne perustuslain kaksi kohtaa malliksi, ne pelkästään estävät toteuttamisen(moni muukin perustuslainkohta, jos tarkistetaan). Ydinristiriita on siinä, että malli 339-DF sisältää juuri niitä kielteisiä arvoja, joita äänestäjien enemmistö vuosikymmenestä toiseen on halunnut muuttaa tai päästä kokonaan eroon. 

Kun tähän lisätään vaikkapa kirkon, AY-liikkeen, lukuisten kansalaisjärjestöjen, yhdistysten ja vastuullisten liiketoiminnan harjoittajien näkemykset, niin millä ihmeellä malli 339-DF voisi edetä tätä viestiketjua pidemmälle ?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko tiedossa, että onko malli "339-DF" käytössä jossain päin maailmaa ja millaisia kokemuksia siitä on?


Useimmissa maailman maissa ei ole käytössä pohjoismaista sosiaaliturvaa, joten siellä ei ole tarvinnut miettiä tuollaista. Niissä maissa asia hoituu paljon yksinkertaisemmin: jos ei ole työtä tai muita tulonlähteitä/omaisuutta, ei ole varaa asua halutuimmilla paikoilla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Useimmissa maailman maissa ei ole käytössä pohjoismaista sosiaaliturvaa, joten siellä ei ole tarvinnut miettiä tuollaista. Niissä maissa asia hoituu paljon yksinkertaisemmin: jos ei ole työtä tai muita tulonlähteitä/omaisuutta, ei ole varaa asua halutuimmilla paikoilla.


tähän väliin on hyvä heittää se fakta, että Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelussa on ollut vuosikausia se linjaus, että kaupungin eri osia erilaisessa sosioekonomisessa asemassa olevia ihmisiä asutetaan tasaisesti ja sekoittamalla aktiivisin toimenpitein. Siis että ei syntyisi pelkästään huono-osaisten tai pelkästään rikkaiden alueita. Tässä Helsinki on myös onnistunut kansainvälisestikin mitattuna ja käsittääkseni kaupungin virkamiehistö ja poliittiset päättäjät ovat olleet yhtä mieltä.

----------


## citybus

> tähän väliin on hyvä heittää se fakta, että Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelussa on ollut vuosikausia se linjaus, että kaupungin eri osia erilaisessa sosioekonomisessa asemassa olevia ihmisiä asutetaan tasaisesti ja sekoittamalla aktiivisin toimenpitein. Siis että ei syntyisi pelkästään huono-osaisten tai pelkästään rikkaiden alueita. Tässä Helsinki on myös onnistunut kansainvälisestikin mitattuna ja käsittääkseni kaupungin virkamiehistö ja poliittiset päättäjät ovat olleet yhtä mieltä.


On onnistunut varmasti päättäjien ja virkamiesten mielestä erinomaisesti.

On onnistunut niin hyvin, että ne, joiden elämä maksetaan toimeentulotuesta, asuvat aravarajoituslain suopealla myötävaikutuksella maan kalleimmilla paikoilla, kun taas ne, jotka maksavat heidän toimeentulotukensa veroissaan, joutuvat muuttamaan lähiöihin ja jopa Helsingin ulkopuolelle. Kylmä fakta nyt vain on se, että maan kalleimmilla tonttimailla ei sosiaalisesta segregaatiosta tarvitse - eikä todellakaan tarvitsisi - huolehtia. Kukaan ei vaadi sosiaalista sekoittamista Ullanlinnaan, Kaartinkaupunkiin tai Taka-Töölöön. Sen sijaan Salomaankin näemmä halveeraama, itse elämänsä maksava ihminen, ei näillä alueilla säällisestä omistusasumisesta voi edes haaveilla, ellei ole sattunut perimään, voittamaan lotossa taikka tulot eivät alita n. 7.000 euroa kuukaudessa. Sosiaalinen sekoittaminen onkin lähinnä Ruoholahden, Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman kaltaisten alueiden alueet itsensä epätasa-arvoistava ongelma, jossa siivelläeläjät pääsevät leikkimään erittäin hyvätuloisten elämää veronmaksajien ystävällisellä kädenojennuksella. Tämä "tasa-arvo" on tosiasiassa merkittävä henkinen subventointi siltä ihmisryhmältä, joka toimii yhteiskunnan pelisääntöjen mukaisesti erityisesti niille, joiden elämän tämä yhteiskunnan pelisääntöjen mukaisesti toimiva ihmisryhmä mahdollistaa. Ja se on asuinaluetasolla väärin niin kauan, kuin keskineliöhinnat tälle itse maksavalle ihmisryhmälle ovat 5.000 euroa / neliö ja siitä ylöspäin + tontinvuokra.

Helsingissä ollaan tosiasiassa siinä tilanteessa, että tuttavani, joka on köyhistä olosuhteista kouluttautunut täysin omin ansioin lääkäriksi, ei palkallaan pysty ostamaan kolmiota edes Vallilasta tai Meilahdesta. Sen sijaan monet hänen heikko-osaisista potilaistaan asuvat kantakaupungin kalleimmilla alueilla.

Ja karuinta on, että kun tavallinen veronmaksaja maksaa itse paitsi asumisensa, myös siitä syntyvät velat (vastikevelat, vuokravelat jne.), mahdollisesti lentävät asunnoistaan ulos ja saavat luottotietomerkintöjä, kunnalliset vuokranantajat tekevät pk-seudulla yhteistyötä kuntien sosiaalitoimistojen kanssa, jotka lyhentävät tarpeen tullen tuhansienkin eurojen vuokravelkoja (jos vaikka tukivarat onkin käytetty johonkin muuhun kuin vuokranmaksuun), ja aivan etenkin silloin, kun lapsiperhe olisi joutumassa asunnottomaksi. Ja jotkut vielä kehtaavat vaatia omistusasumisen verottamista!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:30 ----------




> Luin aikoinaan liiketoimintaa, ja muistaakeni Louhio-Kaukinen-Hukka Liiketoimintaoppi -oppikirjassa todettiin että yritystoiminnan harjoittamiseen kuuluu yrittäjäriskin ottaminen. Sehän tarkoittaa sitä että ei aina voida ennakoida jokaista päivää siten että kun putiikki on auki, niin kassaan tulee aina rahaa.
> 
> suomessahan ei paljon sosialisoitu, mutta yrittäjäriski on sosialisoitu. Köyhä pystyy vähästäänkin säästämään kahden kuukauden ruuat, mutta yrittäjä on yhteiskunnan suoraa tukea pyytämässä, kun asiakkaat hetkeksi häviävät. Silloin kun rahaa tulee kassaan, eletään makeaa elämää. Jos yrittäjäkin säästäisi pahan päivän varalle edes hieman, niin ei tarvitse heti olla yhteiskunnan tukia ruinaamassa.


Jotkut "lukevat liiketoimintaa", ja toiset taas sitten yliopistossa opiskelevat taloustieteitä. Yrittäjäriskiä ei ole sosialisoitu, koska yrittäjillä ei ole toimeentuloturvaa yrityksen elossa ollessa. Ennen vuotta 2015 elinkeinonharjoittajat eivät edes päässeet velkajärjestelyyn, mikäli olivat velkaantuneet yritystoiminnassa. Sen sijaan peli- ja pikavippivelalliset pääsääntöisesti pääsivät.

En tiedä, oletko koskaan toiminut yrittäjänä, ei siltä todellakaan kuulosta, mutta yrittäjä kantaa riskin paitsi omasta toimeentulostaan, myös työntekijöidensä toimeentulosta. Mitä sanot yrittäjälle, joka joutuu nyt laittamaan ovensa kiinni ja konkurssipesä irtisanoo 10 työntekijäänsä? Ilman yrittäjää nämäkin ihmiset ovat jälleen veronmaksajien elätettävänä.

Katsos, Salomaa, kun valtio saa rahaa vain kahdesta paikasta. Nettolainanotolla ja veronkannolla. Ja veronkannon suhteen ainoastaan yksityinen yrittäjä luo uutta hyvinvointia. Julkisen sektorin työntekijät eivät itsessään tuota itse mitään uutta hyvinvointia, koska heidän palkkansa maksetaan siitä verokertymästä, joka kokonaisuudessaan on verotettu.

----------


## vristo

> Useimmissa maailman maissa ei ole käytössä pohjoismaista sosiaaliturvaa, joten siellä ei ole tarvinnut miettiä tuollaista. Niissä maissa asia hoituu paljon yksinkertaisemmin: jos ei ole työtä tai muita tulonlähteitä/omaisuutta, ei ole varaa asua halutuimmilla paikoilla.


Tämä on totta ja minäkin olen kohdannut sen esimerkiksi Kiinassa Sars-epidemian aikana. Jouduin silloin keuhkokuumeen vuoksi sairaalaan ja ensimmäinen asia, jota minulta kysyttiin on raha. Jos ei ole rahaa, niin ei ole terveydenhoitoakaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Kun tähän lisätään vaikkapa kirkon, AY-liikkeen, lukuisten kansalaisjärjestöjen, yhdistysten ja vastuullisten liiketoiminnan harjoittajien näkemykset, niin millä ihmeellä malli 339-DF voisi edetä tätä viestiketjua pidemmälle ?


Tähän voi vastata kahdella sanalla, tosin molemmat ovat yhdyssanoja: yhteiskunnan rahapulalla.

----------


## Salomaa

> On onnistunut varmasti päättäjien ja virkamiesten mielestä erinomaisesti.
> 
> On onnistunut niin hyvin, että ne, joiden elämä maksetaan toimeentulotuesta, asuvat aravarajoituslain suopealla myötävaikutuksella maan kalleimmilla paikoilla, kun taas ne, jotka maksavat heidän toimeentulotukensa veroissaan, joutuvat muuttamaan lähiöihin ja jopa Helsingin ulkopuolelle. Kylmä fakta nyt vain on se, että maan kalleimmilla tonttimailla ei sosiaalisesta segregaatiosta tarvitse - eikä todellakaan tarvitsisi - huolehtia. Kukaan ei vaadi sosiaalista sekoittamista Ullanlinnaan, Kaartinkaupunkiin tai Taka-Töölöön. Sen sijaan Salomaankin näemmä halveeraama, itse elämänsä maksava ihminen, ei näillä alueilla säällisestä omistusasumisesta voi edes haaveilla, ellei ole sattunut perimään, voittamaan lotossa taikka tulot eivät alita n. 7.000 euroa kuukaudessa. Sosiaalinen sekoittaminen onkin lähinnä Ruoholahden, Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman kaltaisten alueiden alueet itsensä epätasa-arvoistava ongelma, jossa siivelläeläjät pääsevät leikkimään erittäin hyvätuloisten elämää veronmaksajien ystävällisellä kädenojennuksella. Tämä "tasa-arvo" on tosiasiassa merkittävä henkinen subventointi siltä ihmisryhmältä, joka toimii yhteiskunnan pelisääntöjen mukaisesti erityisesti niille, joiden elämän tämä yhteiskunnan pelisääntöjen mukaisesti toimiva ihmisryhmä mahdollistaa. Ja se on asuinaluetasolla väärin niin kauan, kuin keskineliöhinnat tälle itse maksavalle ihmisryhmälle ovat 5.000 euroa / neliö ja siitä ylöspäin + tontinvuokra.
> 
> Helsingissä ollaan tosiasiassa siinä tilanteessa, että tuttavani, joka on köyhistä olosuhteista kouluttautunut täysin omin ansioin lääkäriksi, ei palkallaan pysty ostamaan kolmiota edes Vallilasta tai Meilahdesta. Sen sijaan monet hänen heikko-osaisista potilaistaan asuvat kantakaupungin kalleimmilla alueilla.
> 
> Ja karuinta on, että kun tavallinen veronmaksaja maksaa itse paitsi asumisensa, myös siitä syntyvät velat (vastikevelat, vuokravelat jne.), mahdollisesti lentävät asunnoistaan ulos ja saavat luottotietomerkintöjä, kunnalliset vuokranantajat tekevät pk-seudulla yhteistyötä kuntien sosiaalitoimistojen kanssa, jotka lyhentävät tarpeen tullen tuhansienkin eurojen vuokravelkoja (jos vaikka tukivarat onkin käytetty johonkin muuhun kuin vuokranmaksuun), ja aivan etenkin silloin, kun lapsiperhe olisi joutumassa asunnottomaksi. Ja jotkut vielä kehtaavat vaatia omistusasumisen verottamista!
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:30 ----------
> ...


Tuon vuodatuksen perusteella kysyn Sinulta, että pitäisikö sitten siirtyä päätöksentekomalliin, jossa päättäjät lukevat nettikeskusteluista näitä puheenvuoroja ja tekevät päätökset sen perusteella vai pysymmekö edelleen mallissa, joka pohjautuu vaaleissa kaupunkilaisilta saatuun valtakirjaan ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:16 ----------




> Tähän voi vastata kahdella sanalla, tosin molemmat ovat yhdyssanoja: yhteiskunnan rahapulalla.


90-luvun alussa sellainen oli, mutta ei silloinkaan kukaan esittänyt mallia 339-DF lääkkeeksi-

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko tiedossa, että onko malli "339-DF" käytössä jossain päin maailmaa ja millaisia kokemuksia siitä on?


En tiedä onko ihan samankaltaista, mutta aina 1970-luvulle asti piti työttömien tehdä työllistämistöitä ja usein eri paikkakunnalla kuin missä asui, eli puhuttiin siirtotyöläisistä jotka asuivat  parakeissa tai vastaavissa, ja ne työt lapiohommia, eli käytännössä samaa kuin mitä vangit teki. Turun Moottoriien ensimmäinen pätkä Bemböleen asti rakennettiin siirtotyöväen ja vankien voimin.

Myös n 1980 asti oli voimassa irtolaislaki joka mahdollisti ilman osoitetta ja oikeutta jossain kaupungissa asumiseen, passittaa henkilö kotiseudulleen. Käytännössä lakia sovellettiin viimeisinä vuosina lähinnä prostituoinnin kitkemiseen. Sekatyömiehet ("hampparit") joilla ei ollut asuntoa ja joita ei normaalielämä kiinnostanut, osasivat itse hommautua vankiloihin talveksi.

Ulkomaisista sovelluksista lähivuosilta tulee lähinnä mieleen Unkarin tapaus, Unkarissa oli jokin talouskriisi n 20 vuotta sittten ja forintin kurssi syöksyi. Se aiheutti ongelmia velallisille jotka olivat nostaneet asuntolainoja ulkomaisissa valuutoissa. Se oli hyvin yleistä koska niiden korot olivat alemmat. Käytännössä heidän asuntonsa menivät vasaran alle ja velkaa jäi senkin jälkeen. Monet heistä oli ihan keskiluokkaisissa ammateissa mutta tulot eivät muuttuneen tilanteen vuoksi riittänyt jäljelläolevan velan maksuun. Valtio mahdollisti velkasaneerauksen sillä ehdolla että muuttaa "velkaantuneiden kyliin" jotka olivat ankeita parakkikyliä maaseudulla, keskellä ei mitään.

Mahdollisuudet työssäkäyntiin Budapestissä ja muissa kaupungeissa menetettiin koska kaikki omaisuus, myös autot, piti realisoida. Kylästä ei ollut joukkoliikennettä mihinkään, lähimmät taajamat kymmenien kilometrien päässä. Parakeissa ei ollut sähköä eikä juoksevaa vettä, ja ruokahuolto piti osittain hoitaa oman kasvimaan avulla. Valtio maksoi jonkun mitättömän korvauksen jolla sai ostaa ruokaa ja vaatteita kylän kaupasta. Asukkaiden lapset saivat vain käydä peruskoulua eikä ilmeisesti kaikkia luokkia edes. Tämä järjestely oli ilmeisesti määräaikainen, joitakin vuosia, mutta varmaan melko puisevaa, koska uuden elämän aloittaminen ei varmaan ollut helppoa tyhjätaskuna. Tällä siis ei pakotettu työttömiä varsinaisesti pois pääkaupungista vaan "huonoja asuntokauppoja" tehneitä. Hesarissa oli artikkeli joitakin vuosia sitten tästä. En tiedä onko näitä "vekaantuneiten kyliä" enää käytössä.

t. Rainer

----------


## citybus

> Tuon vuodatuksen perusteella kysyn Sinulta, että pitäisikö sitten siirtyä päätöksentekomalliin, jossa päättäjät lukevat nettikeskusteluista näitä puheenvuoroja ja tekevät päätökset sen perusteella vai pysymmekö edelleen mallissa, joka pohjautuu vaaleissa kaupunkilaisilta saatuun valtakirjaan ?


Sinänsä en ole yllättynyt aiempien, omaa terminologiaasi käyttäen - vuodatustesi - perusteella, ettet halua keskustella itse asiasta, vaan horiset niitä näitä metakeskusteluja. Tämä on keskustelufoorumi, ei päättäjien kokoontumisajot. Joten jos nyt sitten sinun linjallasi ollaan, koko foorumin voi poistaa, kun täällä käytävä keskusteluhan ei varsinaisesti erityisemmin vaikuttaisi mihinkään.

Mitä muuten olet mieltä siinä "vuodatuksessani" esittämästäni?

----------


## Melamies

> 90-luvun alussa sellainen oli, mutta ei silloinkaan kukaan esittänyt mallia 339-DF lääkkeeksi-


Pahoin pelkään tulevan rahapulan olevan pahempi.

----------


## j-lu

> Ja veronkannon suhteen ainoastaan yksityinen yrittäjä luo uutta hyvinvointia. Julkisen sektorin työntekijät eivät itsessään tuota itse mitään uutta hyvinvointia, koska heidän palkkansa maksetaan siitä verokertymästä, joka kokonaisuudessaan on verotettu.


Alkaa olee keskustelu sellaisilla leveleillä, ettei tee mieli osallistua, mutten ymmärrä miten tämä legenda jatkaa elämistään. Ilmeisesti keskilahjainen yrittäjä ei asiaa ymmärrä, vaikka sen ratakiskosta vääntäisi?

Sillä ei ole hyvinvoinnin kannalta mitään väliä, millä sektorilla työpanos syntyy. Ts. oleellista ei ole se, millä rahoilla työpanos maksetaan, vaan lähinnä että se on a) tarpeellinen ja b) kustannustehokas.

Ts. yksityisellä sektorilla työskentelevän lääkärin työpanos ei ole sen vuoksi julkisella sektorilla työskentelevää lääkärin työpanosta arvokkaampi, että sen maksaa asiakas suoraan, eikä sitä kustanneta verovaroista. Asiakas voi maksaa yksityisellä ihan höpöhöpöstä ja tarpeettomista toimenpiteistä, jolloin kyse on lähinnä resurssien haaskauksesta, vaikka siitä veroja syntyykin, kun taas se, että verovaroista kustannetaan julkisella puolella syöpähoitoja ja sen myötä saadaan ehkä lisää työvuosia, on taas erinomaisen fiksua ns. "uutta hyvinvointia synnyttävää", eikä sitä muuta rahoitustapa ja/tai maksaja miksikään.

Ydinkysymys tässä nähdäkseni on, miksi yrittäjät ovat niin tyhmiä? Sillä selittäisi kyllä nämä krooniset väärinymmärrykset työn arvosta, on kyse sitten julkinen vs. yksityinen tai palvelut vs vienti.

----------


## citybus

> Alkaa olee keskustelu sellaisilla leveleillä, ettei tee mieli osallistua, mutten ymmärrä miten tämä legenda jatkaa elämistään. Ilmeisesti keskilahjainen yrittäjä ei asiaa ymmärrä, vaikka sen ratakiskosta vääntäisi?
> 
> Sillä ei ole hyvinvoinnin kannalta mitään väliä, millä sektorilla työpanos syntyy. Ts. oleellista ei ole se, millä rahoilla työpanos maksetaan, vaan lähinnä että se on a) tarpeellinen ja b) kustannustehokas.
> 
> Ts. yksityisellä sektorilla työskentelevän lääkärin työpanos ei ole sen vuoksi julkisella sektorilla työskentelevää lääkärin työpanosta arvokkaampi, että sen maksaa asiakas suoraan, eikä sitä kustanneta verovaroista. Asiakas voi maksaa yksityisellä ihan höpöhöpöstä ja tarpeettomista toimenpiteistä, jolloin kyse on lähinnä resurssien haaskauksesta, vaikka siitä veroja syntyykin, kun taas se, että verovaroista kustannetaan julkisella puolella syöpähoitoja ja sen myötä saadaan ehkä lisää työvuosia, on taas erinomaisen fiksua ns. uutta hyvinvointia synnyttävää", eikä sitä muuta rahoitustapa ja/tai maksaja miksikään.
> 
> Ydinkysymys tässä nähdäkseni on, miksi yrittäjät ovat niin tyhmiä? Sillä selittäisi kyllä nämä krooniset väärinymmärrykset työn arvosta, on kyse sitten julkinen vs. yksityinen tai palvelut vs vienti.


Paha sanoa, kun en ole yrittäjä. Sen kuitenkin tiedän, että uutta taloudellista hyvinvointia ei luoda verovaroista kerätyistä varoista maksetuista palkoista maksetuista verovaroista.

Työpaikkoja syntyy tasan kahdella tavalla: joko niin, että i) palkka maksetaan verovaroista, tai ii) niin, että palkan maksaa yksityinen yritys. Jotta vaihtoehto i) voisi toimia, se vaatii sen, että on olemassa yksityisiä yrityksiä, joiden työntekijöiden palkoista sitten ne verovarat kerätään, joilla veroelättien, kuten minun, palkat maksetaan.

On tyhmiä yrittäjiä, mutta on myös niitä tyhmiä julkissektorin työntekijöitä, jotka kuvittelevat, että heidän työpanoksensa tuottaisi jotain uutta taloudellista hyvinvointia, jolla kustannetaan heidän palkkansa. Näinhän se ei ole, vaan tarvitaan, kuten aiemmin jo totesin, joko valtion nettolainanottoa, tai niitä yksiköitä, siis yrityksiä, joiden verotettavia tuloja ei makseta verovaroista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:56 ----------




> Ts. yksityisellä sektorilla työskentelevän lääkärin työpanos ei ole sen vuoksi julkisella sektorilla työskentelevää lääkärin työpanosta arvokkaampi, että sen maksaa asiakas suoraan, eikä sitä kustanneta verovaroista. Asiakas voi maksaa yksityisellä ihan höpöhöpöstä ja tarpeettomista toimenpiteistä, jolloin kyse on lähinnä resurssien haaskauksesta, vaikka siitä veroja syntyykin, kun taas se, että verovaroista kustannetaan julkisella puolella syöpähoitoja ja sen myötä saadaan ehkä lisää työvuosia, on taas erinomaisen fiksua ns. "uutta hyvinvointia synnyttävää", eikä sitä muuta rahoitustapa ja/tai maksaja miksikään.


Ei varmasti henkisesti arvokkaampi olekaan, mutta yksityisellä työskentelevä ei saa palkkaansa maksettuna yhteisistä verovaroista, vaan työnantajayrityksestään, joka sekään ei saa tulojaan yhteisistä verovaroista. Tai sitten yksityisellä työskentelevä lääkäri toimii itse yrittäjänä - eikä saa tällöinkään palkkaansa yhteisistä verovaroista maksettuna, toisin kuin julkispuolen lääkäri.

----------


## Salomaa

> On onnistunut varmasti päättäjien ja virkamiesten mielestä erinomaisesti.


Ja minun  ja monen muun mielestä.




> On onnistunut niin hyvin, että ne, joiden elämä maksetaan toimeentulotuesta, asuvat aravarajoituslain suopealla myötävaikutuksella maan kalleimmilla paikoilla, kun taas ne, jotka maksavat heidän toimeentulotukensa veroissaan, joutuvat muuttamaan lähiöihin ja jopa Helsingin ulkopuolelle. Kylmä fakta nyt vain on se, että maan kalleimmilla tonttimailla ei sosiaalisesta segregaatiosta tarvitse - eikä todellakaan tarvitsisi - huolehtia. Kukaan ei vaadi sosiaalista sekoittamista Ullanlinnaan, Kaartinkaupunkiin tai Taka-Töölöön.


Siinä juuri asian ydin, sekoittamista sitä onkin vain tietyillä alueilla.




> Sen sijaan Salomaankin näemmä halveeraama, itse elämänsä maksava ihminen, ei näillä alueilla säällisestä omistusasumisesta voi edes haaveilla, ellei ole sattunut perimään, voittamaan lotossa taikka tulot eivät alita n. 7.000 euroa kuukaudessa.


 Itsensä elättävällä ihmisellä on mukavasti vaihtoehtoja, mistä valita, asua vuokralla tai ostaa. Ei tietenkään Kaivopuistosta, mutta kuitenkin helpompaa järjestää asumisasiansa kokonaisuudessa kuin köyhän ihmisen, joka saa tukia.




> Sosiaalinen sekoittaminen onkin lähinnä Ruoholahden, Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman kaltaisten alueiden alueet itsensä epätasa-arvoistava ongelma, jossa siivelläeläjät pääsevät leikkimään erittäin hyvätuloisten elämää veronmaksajien ystävällisellä kädenojennuksella. Tämä "tasa-arvo" on tosiasiassa merkittävä henkinen subventointi siltä ihmisryhmältä, joka toimii yhteiskunnan pelisääntöjen mukaisesti erityisesti niille, joiden elämän tämä yhteiskunnan pelisääntöjen mukaisesti toimiva ihmisryhmä mahdollistaa. Ja se on asuinaluetasolla väärin niin kauan, kuin keskineliöhinnat tälle itse maksavalle ihmisryhmälle ovat 5.000 euroa / neliö ja siitä ylöspäin + tontinvuokra.


 Tuo on katsottu hyödylliseksi että myös Jätkäsaaressa, Kalasatamssa ja Ruoholahdessa asutaan myös tuetuissa vuokra-asumisessa. On syytä korostaa tämä on sellainen asia, josta on laaja poliittinen yksimielisyys. Tässä suhteessa kuulut pieneen vähemmistöön.




> Helsingissä ollaan tosiasiassa siinä tilanteessa, että tuttavani, joka on köyhistä olosuhteista kouluttautunut täysin omin ansioin lääkäriksi, ei palkallaan pysty ostamaan kolmiota edes Vallilasta tai Meilahdesta. Sen sijaan monet hänen heikko-osaisista potilaistaan asuvat kantakaupungin kalleimmilla alueilla.


 Tuo herättää kyllä epäilystä, että ei pysty. Etteikö lääkäri saisi ostettua kolmiota Vallilasta. Epäilen esittämääsi.




> Ja karuinta on, että kun tavallinen veronmaksaja maksaa itse paitsi asumisensa, myös siitä syntyvät velat (vastikevelat, vuokravelat jne.), mahdollisesti lentävät asunnoistaan ulos ja saavat luottotietomerkintöjä, kunnalliset vuokranantajat tekevät pk-seudulla yhteistyötä kuntien sosiaalitoimistojen kanssa, jotka lyhentävät tarpeen tullen tuhansienkin eurojen vuokravelkoja (jos vaikka tukivarat onkin käytetty johonkin muuhun kuin vuokranmaksuun), ja aivan etenkin silloin, kun lapsiperhe olisi joutumassa asunnottomaksi. Ja jotkut vielä kehtaavat vaatia omistusasumisen verottamista!
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:30 ----------


Mikäköhän mahtaa olla lähde, mistä on tullut tieto että sosiaalitoimistot lyhentävät vuokravelkoja ?






> Jotkut "lukevat liiketoimintaa", ja toiset taas sitten yliopistossa opiskelevat taloustieteitä. Yrittäjäriskiä ei ole sosialisoitu, koska yrittäjillä ei ole toimeentuloturvaa yrityksen elossa ollessa. Ennen vuotta 2015 elinkeinonharjoittajat eivät edes päässeet velkajärjestelyyn, mikäli olivat velkaantuneet yritystoiminnassa. Sen sijaan peli- ja pikavippivelalliset pääsääntöisesti pääsivät.


On kohtuullista olettaa, että yrittäjätkin jättävät hyvinä aikoina kertyneestä tuloksestaa osan puskurirahaksi pahan päivän varalle. Yrittäjillä on myös mahdollisuus ottaa liiketoiminnan keskeytysvakuutus. 




> En tiedä, oletko koskaan toiminut yrittäjänä, ei siltä todellakaan kuulosta, mutta yrittäjä kantaa riskin paitsi omasta toimeentulostaan, myös työntekijöidensä toimeentulosta. Mitä sanot yrittäjälle, joka joutuu nyt laittamaan ovensa kiinni ja konkurssipesä irtisanoo 10 työntekijäänsä? Ilman yrittäjää nämäkin ihmiset ovat jälleen veronmaksajien elätettävänä.


Yrittäjille on varattu suoraa tukea. Tästä on päätetty hallituksessa, jonka ydinpuolueet ovat SDP,VAS ja Vihr. Hakuohjeet löytyy esim. googlaamalla. Lisäksi yrittäjän kannattaa ottaa lainaa, jos yritysmuoto on sellainen että osittainen aukiolo onnistuu. Yritystoimintaan kuuluu myös luovuuden soveltaminen, se täytyy nyt heittä täysillä kehään.




> Katsos, Salomaa, kun valtio saa rahaa vain kahdesta paikasta. Nettolainanotolla ja veronkannolla. Ja veronkannon suhteen ainoastaan yksityinen yrittäjä luo uutta hyvinvointia. Julkisen sektorin työntekijät eivät itsessään tuota itse mitään uutta hyvinvointia, koska heidän palkkansa maksetaan siitä verokertymästä, joka kokonaisuudessaan on verotettu.


Katsos Citybus , kun valtio saa muitakin tuloja, mitä Sinä virheelliseti esität. Valtion budjetissa on 8,4 miljardia euroa tuloja, jotka eivät ole verotuloja eikä lainaa.

----------


## fani

> Laitoin ne perustuslain kaksi kohtaa malliksi, ne pelkästään estävät toteuttamisen(moni muukin perustuslainkohta, jos tarkistetaan). Ydinristiriita on siinä, että malli 339-DF sisältää juuri niitä kielteisiä arvoja, joita äänestäjien enemmistö vuosikymmenestä toiseen on halunnut muuttaa tai päästä kokonaan eroon.


Laitappa Salomaa ne kohdat, jotka ihan oikeasti estäisivät tälläisen mallin toteuttamisen niin voimme niitä yhdessä käydä läpi ja tarpeen mukaan sinulle selventää, etteivät asiat ole ihan niin kuin luulet niiden olevan. 

Lisäksi otan kantaa siihen, että nykyinen poliittinen järjestelmä antaa taloudesta, sekä yhteiskunnallisista ongelmista täysin kuutamolla olevalle ihmiselle mahdollisuuden ottaa kantaa äänestämisen muodossa jolloin syntyy sellainen vaikutus, että poliittiset päättäjät valitaan maan johtoon liian kevyin tai väärin perustein.

Esimerkiksi Vihreitähän äänestetään melko pitkälti parin tietyn asian takia, jotka eivät ole suinkaan Suomelle pitkässä juoksussa eduksi.

Edit: Ja sosiaalitoimistot todella lyhentävät ihmisten vuokravelkoja, vaikka rahat olisi käytetty muuhun. Tätä ei missään nimessä sovi sinunkaan Salomaa epäillä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Laitappa Salomaa ne kohdat, jotka ihan oikeasti estäisivät tälläisen mallin toteuttamisen niin voimme niitä yhdessä käydä läpi ja tarpeen mukaan sinulle selventää, etteivät asiat ole ihan niin kuin luulet niiden olevan.


Perustuslain pykälät 6,9 ja 19, joista kahta käsittelin viestissä.#941 Jos haluat kaivan lisää pykäliä ja täsmennän



> Lisäksi otan kantaa siihen, että nykyinen poliittinen järjestelmä antaa taloudesta, sekä yhteiskunnallisista ongelmista täysin kuutamolla olevalle ihmiselle mahdollisuuden ottaa kantaa äänestämisen muodossa jolloin syntyy sellainen vaikutus, että poliittiset päättäjät valitaan maan johtoon liian kevyin tai väärin perustein.


Tämän on demokratian syvin olemus, Sinun äänelläsi, MInun äänelläni ja vuorineuvoksen äänellä vaaliuurnassa on sama painoarvo.




> Esimerkiksi Vihreitähän äänestetään melko pitkälti parin tietyn asian takia, jotka eivät ole suinkaan Suomelle pitkässä juoksussa eduksi.


 Perussuomalaisen puheenjohtajalla on taipumus TV-esiintymisissä saada kammettua keskustelu maahanmuuttoon. Syntyykö Perussuomalaisten kannatus maahanmuuton vastustamisesta ?




> Edit: Ja sosiaalitoimistot todella lyhentävät ihmisten vuokravelkoja, vaikka rahat olisi käytetty muuhun. Tätä ei missään nimessä sovi sinunkaan Salomaa epäillä.


Oleppa ystävällinen ja esitä tästä faktatietoa !

----------


## 339-DF

> Laitoin ne perustuslain kaksi kohtaa malliksi, ne pelkästään estävät toteuttamisen(moni muukin perustuslainkohta, jos tarkistetaan).


Meistä kumpikaan ei taida olla perustuslakiasiantuntija. Minun nähdäkseni nuo mainitsemasi kohdat eivät millään tavalla estä järjestelmää, jossa pitkäaikaisella yhteiskunnan tuella elävän yksilön asuinpaikan osoittaa yhteiskunta. Kysehän ei ole pakosta, vaan juuri kuten Fani Sinulle aiemmin vastasi:




> Näissä perustuslakipykälissä ei ole ristiriitaa ehdotetun mallin kanssa. Henkilö saa valita itse asuinpaikkansa kuten ennenkin ja saa merkittävät tuet mikäli muuttaa sinne minne yhteiskunta ehdottaa. Mikäli hän kieltäytyy muuttamasta niin huolehtikoon sitten itse kuluistaan. Tarkennuksia ja ehtoja voidaan aina asettaa.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:57 ----------




> No niitä kulujahan voi vähentää pienentämällä johtajien ylisuuria palkkoja ja bonuksia. Tiedän, ei onnistu, mutta kummasti kyllä yrityksillä ja ns. julkisella taholla menee aina niin kauhiast paljo huanosti että konkurssi on tulossa jo viimeistään eilen kun duunareiden palkoista neuvotellaan mutta kun johdon palkkoja ja palkkioita tarkistellaan (lue: nostetaan) niin samalla firmalla / taholla meneekin niin hyvin ettei mitään rajaa...


Tämä on kyllä vähän turhan populistinen heitto. Olen ihan samaa mieltä, että jos postin pomolle maksetaan 82 000 euroa kuussa, se on täysin käsittämätöntä ja törkeää. Vaikkapa 15 000 eurolla sinne saisi taatusti ihan yhtä pätevän tai epäpätevän johtajan. Mutta se säästö, joka tuosta tulee, on sittenkin aikamoisen pieni suhteessa työntekijöiden kuluihin. Postilla näkyisi olevan (2017 luvut) 20 000 työntekijää. Jos pomon palkkaa laskettaisiin näin, niin kunkin työntekijän palkkaa voisi nostaa noin 3 euroa kuussa, eli ei mitään. Jos taas vastaavasti kunkin työntekijän palkkaa pitäisi nostaa vaikkapa 200 euroa kuussa, tarvittaisiin jo 4 miljoonaa euroa joka kuukausi. Siinä ei pomon palkanalennus paljon paina.

Minä kyllä alentaisin sen pomon palkan järkevämmälle tasolle, mutta peruste olisi kohtuullisuus, ei niinkään kulujen karsiminen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:02 ----------




> Tähän voi vastata kahdella sanalla, tosin molemmat ovat yhdyssanoja: yhteiskunnan rahapulalla.


Sitten kun valtion kirstu oikeasti on niin tyhjä, ettei lainaakaan enää saada järkevillä ehdoilla ja sosiaalitukijärjestelmä on vaan pakko purkaa, niin lopputilanteessa meillä on 20 hengen makuusaleja, joista saa punkan, lukollisen kaapin ja sopan kolmesti päivässä. Siihen verrattuna olisi suorastaan luksusta asua Kajaanissa ja saada 500 euroa toimeentulotukea=perustuloa kuussa. Voi olla, että Salomaakin vielä kaipaa "malli 339-DF:ää" joku päivä, jos kauan elää. Yllättäen tullut korona ja sen tämänhetkinen hoitotapa tuhoaa meidän taloutemme ainakin pariksikymmeneksi vuodeksi. Voi olla, että kirstu tyhjenee nopeammin kuin luulemmekaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:10 ----------




> Ulkomaisista sovelluksista lähivuosilta tulee lähinnä mieleen Unkarin tapaus, Unkarissa oli jokin talouskriisi n 20 vuotta sittten ja forintin kurssi syöksyi. Se aiheutti ongelmia velallisille jotka olivat nostaneet asuntolainoja ulkomaisissa valuutoissa. Se oli hyvin yleistä koska niiden korot olivat alemmat. Käytännössä heidän asuntonsa menivät vasaran alle ja velkaa jäi senkin jälkeen. Monet heistä oli ihan keskiluokkaisissa ammateissa mutta tulot eivät muuttuneen tilanteen vuoksi riittänyt jäljelläolevan velan maksuun. Valtio mahdollisti velkasaneerauksen sillä ehdolla että muuttaa "velkaantuneiden kyliin" jotka olivat ankeita parakkikyliä maaseudulla, keskellä ei mitään.
> 
> Mahdollisuudet työssäkäyntiin Budapestissä ja muissa kaupungeissa menetettiin koska kaikki omaisuus, myös autot, piti realisoida. Kylästä ei ollut joukkoliikennettä mihinkään, lähimmät taajamat kymmenien kilometrien päässä. Parakeissa ei ollut sähköä eikä juoksevaa vettä, ja ruokahuolto piti osittain hoitaa oman kasvimaan avulla. Valtio maksoi jonkun mitättömän korvauksen jolla sai ostaa ruokaa ja vaatteita kylän kaupasta. Asukkaiden lapset saivat vain käydä peruskoulua eikä ilmeisesti kaikkia luokkia edes. Tämä järjestely oli ilmeisesti määräaikainen, joitakin vuosia, mutta varmaan melko puisevaa, koska uuden elämän aloittaminen ei varmaan ollut helppoa tyhjätaskuna. Tällä siis ei pakotettu työttömiä varsinaisesti pois pääkaupungista vaan "huonoja asuntokauppoja" tehneitä. Hesarissa oli artikkeli joitakin vuosia sitten tästä. En tiedä onko näitä "vekaantuneiten kyliä" enää käytössä.


Varmaan monet heistä olivat valtiolle kiitollisia tästä avusta, mutta tällainen malli on minusta huono, jos se työntää näihin velkaantuneiden kyliin sellaisia ihmisiä, joilla on halut ja kyvyt pärjätä työmarkkinoilla.

Minä nimenomaan haluaisin, että sellaisella, jolla on halut ja kyvyt tehdä töitä, olisi mahdollisuus asua Helsingissä ja tehdä niitä töitä, myös matalalla palkalla. Koko ongelmahan on juuri se, että asuntoja ei riitä (matalapalkkaisille) työntekijöille, ja sitä voisi helpottaa houkuttelemalla pitkäaikaistyöttömät pois Helsingistä.

Aika karmivaa on, jos tilanne tosiaan on niin huono, ettei edes korkeapalkkaisella työntekijällä (ketjussa mainitut lääkärit) ole mahdollisuutta ostaa pientä perheasuntoa kantakaupungista. Uusien asuntojen rakentaminen auttaa, mutta yksin se ei riitä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Meistä kumpikaan ei taida olla perustuslakiasiantuntija. Minun nähdäkseni nuo mainitsemasi kohdat eivät millään tavalla estä järjestelmää, jossa pitkäaikaisella yhteiskunnan tuella elävän yksilön asuinpaikan osoittaa yhteiskunta. Kysehän ei ole pakosta, vaan juuri kuten Fani Sinulle aiemmin vastasi:




Lähtökohtaisesti se olisi uusi ehto tuen saamiselle: "nyt olet asunut 12 kk Helsingissä, huomenna Sinun tulee muuttaa Pieksämäelle, jos et muuta tukesi lakkaa. Saat jäädä Helsinkiin, jos elätät itsesi ilman yhteiskunnan tukia"
Näinkö se menisi ?

J_okaisella, joka ei kykene hankkimaan ihmisarvoisen elämän edellyttämää turvaa, on oikeus välttämättömään toimeentuloon ja huolenpitoon.

Lailla taataan jokaiselle oikeus perustoimeentulon turvaan työttömyyden, sairauden, työkyvyttömyyden ja vanhuuden aikana sekä lapsen syntymän ja huoltajan menetyksen perusteella.

_ Tuo on suoraan perustuslaista. Sinä laittaisit tuohan lisää että tuen saamisen ehtona olisi tuensaajan muutettava maksajan esittämään asuinpaikkaan. Ehdotus on järjetön ja perustelen nyt kantaani niiltä osin, mitä ensimmäiseksi tulee mieleen.

1. Ehdotus romuttaisi täysin sen yhteiskunnan, mikä Suomeen on tähän mennessä rakennettu. Se tekisi oikeutetuksi ihmisen asemmisen eriarvoiseen asemaan köyhyyden perusteella ja tekesi köyhyyden leimaamisen hyväksyttäväksi.

2. Ehdotusta ei voi toteuttaa siksi, että miten määriteltäisiin tuella elävä. On paljon osa-aikaisia työntekijöitä, jotka saavat joitakin yhteiskunnan tukia.

3. Jos ehdotus olisi toteuttamiskelpoinen, mikä tai kuka sitä veisi nyt eteenpäin ja mihin ?

4. MIkä organisaatio ehdotusta pyörittäisi ?

----------


## fani

> Perustuslain pykälät 6,9 ja 19, joista kahta käsittelin viestissä.#941 Jos haluat kaivan lisää pykäliä ja täsmennän
> 
> Tämän on demokratian syvin olemus, Sinun äänelläsi, MInun äänelläni ja vuorineuvoksen äänellä vaaliuurnassa on sama painoarvo.
> 
>  Perussuomalaisen puheenjohtajalla on taipumus TV-esiintymisissä saada kammettua keskustelu maahanmuuttoon. Syntyykö Perussuomalaisten kannatus maahanmuuton vastustamisesta ?
> 
> Oleppa ystävällinen ja esitä tästä faktatietoa !


Pykälät 6, 9 ja 19 eivät sitä mallia muuten estä. Ole hyvä ja lukaiseppa ne uudestaan. Tai mikäli pykälät eivät täysin aukene sinulle voin toki ne avata.

Ja tuo, että kaikkien äänet ovat samanarvoisia tuo juurikin sen ongelmat, että asioista täysin kuutamolla olevat ihmiset äänestävät maan johtoon väärät ihmiset.

Perussuomalaisten kannatus syntyy myös siitä.

Valitettavasti joudut nyt tyytymään ja luottamaan minun sanaani siitä, että sosiaalitoimistot todella maksavat vuokravelkoja, koska minulla on asiasta parempaa tietoa kuin sinulla. Otanta on nimittäin useamman ihmisen suuruinen. Heidän nimiään ja yhteystietoja en sinulle anna, enkä myöskään aio heiltä pyytää kuitteja näistä jutuista.

Sinun kanssa väittely tästä asiasta on muuten erittäin epämielekästä. Ihan sama juttu kuin silloin kun väännettiin ruuhkamaksuista ja keskustatunnelista, taisipa jotain olla puhetta jostain kävelykeskustastakin. Se on kuin väittelisin asiasta ex-tyttöystäväni kanssa. Argumentit eivät pidä, ajatus eksyy koko ajan sivuraiteille ja et suostu näkemään kuin oman kantasi. Mikäli et ole vielä tietoinen käsitteistä olkinukke ja kaltevan pinnan argumentti suosittelisin niiden määritelmän lukemisen jälkeen tarkastelemaan argumentointiasi ja hieman muuttamaan sitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäköhän mahtaa olla lähde, mistä on tullut tieto että sosiaalitoimistot lyhentävät vuokravelkoja?


Tähän voin antaa lähteeksi useamman kaverini. Se ei ole automaatti, mutta onnistuu, kun osaa puhua oikein ja kohdalle sattuu "hyvä" virkailija. Maksavat kaiken muun päälle näitä vuokravelkoja extrana, tuhansiakin euroja. Mistä päästäänkin siihen, että koko sosiaalitukijärjestelmä on äärettömän epäoikeudenmukainen. Harvalla tukien varassa elävällä on tietotaitoa, jaksamista ja osaamista siihen, että saa tällaisia extroja.

----------


## fani

> Lähtökohtaisesti se olisi uusi ehto tuen saamiselle: "nyt olet asunut 12 kk Helsingissä, huomenna Sinun tulee muuttaa Pieksämäelle, jos et muuta tukesi lakkaa. Saat jäädä Helsinkiin, jos elätät itsesi ilman yhteiskunnan tukia"
> Näinkö se menisi ?
> 
> J_okaisella, joka ei kykene hankkimaan ihmisarvoisen elämän edellyttämää turvaa, on oikeus välttämättömään toimeentuloon ja huolenpitoon.
> 
> Lailla taataan jokaiselle oikeus perustoimeentulon turvaan työttömyyden, sairauden, työkyvyttömyyden ja vanhuuden aikana sekä lapsen syntymän ja huoltajan menetyksen perusteella.
> 
> _ Tuo on suoraan perustuslaista. Sinä laittaisit tuohan lisää että tuen saamisen ehtona olisi tuensaajan muutettava maksajan esittämään asuinpaikkaan. Ehdotus on järjetön ja perustelen nyt kantaani niiltä osin, mitä ensimmäiseksi tulee mieleen.


Käytännössä oikeastaan riittäisi, että asianomainen henkilö itse hankkisi itselleen kohtuuhintaisen asunnon. Asunnon saamista voi helpottaa mikäli sellainen asetus tehdään, mutta kohtuuhintaisia asuntoja on Suomen maa pullollaan joten en pidä tätäkään ongelmana.

Ja kuule tosi mukava, että siteeraat perustuslakia uudelleen ja uudelleen, me kaikki pidämme siitä, mutta se ei asiaa muuksi muuta, että malli 339-DF voitaisiin käytännössä toteuttaa.

EDIT: vastauksena kysymykseesi: ihmisille tulee antaa hieman enemmän taloudellista vastuuta eli tiettyjä tukia olisi syytä leikata kovalla kädellä. Mikäli ihmisellä ei leikattujen tukien jälkeen ole varaa asua vaikkapa Kalasatamassa tai Töölössä niin muuttakoon sitten vaikka Myyrmäkeen tai Kontulaan. Ei hänen elämä siitä merkittävästi muuksi muutu, mutta asumistuen ja toimeentulotuen (Kelan ja kunnan) kustannukset putoaisivat radikaalisti jos henkilön asunto maksaisi 950 sijaan 700.

----------


## Salomaa

Se on totta Fani että olemme eri mieltä. Tietysti hiilestyit, koska huomasit itsekin että malli 339DF on mahdoton ja järjetön. Siten sen puolustaminen vaikkapa pelkästään täällä netissä lisää väärässä olijan taakkaa.

Minä käytän perusteluja väitteilleni, esim tässä tapauksesa perustuslaki. Mutta yhtä mieltä lienemme siitä että Juupas - Eipäs ei johda mihinkään.

En minä häviäjäksi helpolla suostu. Keskuspuistoa ei rakenneta, Vartiosaarta ei rakenneta eikä Keskustatunnelia tule. Että sellaista.

----------


## fani

> Se on totta Fani että olemme eri mieltä. Tietysti hiilestyit, koska huomasit itsekin että malli 339DF on mahdoton ja järjetön. Siten sen puolustaminen vaikkapa pelkästään täällä netissä lisää väärässä olijan taakkaa.
> 
> Minä käytän perusteluja väitteilleni, esim tässä tapauksesa perustuslaki. Mutta yhtä mieltä lienemme siitä että Juupas - Eipäs ei johda mihinkään.
> 
> En minä häviäjäksi helpolla suostu. Keskuspuistoa ei rakenneta, Vartiosaarta ei rakenneta eikä Keskustatunnelia tule. Että sellaista.


Älä hyvä ihminen erehdy laittamaan sanoja suuhuni. Tuolla pelillä sinulta häviää pelilaudalta nappuloiden lisäksi myös lauta. Olen vakaasti sitä mieltä, että 339-DF malli olisi oikein toteutettuna todella hyvä asia ja palvelisi Suomen maata itseasiassa aika hyvin kokonaisvaikutuksia tarkastellen.

Ja mikä maailmassa saa sinut kieltämään täällä netissä tiettyjen alueiden rakentamisen? Eiköhän se ennen pitkää kuitenkin tapahdu, joko vielä sinunkin aikana tai sitten aikana jolloin sinä et enää ole täällä kahlitsemassa itseäsi keskuspuiston mäntyyn ja estämässä kehitystä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Lähtökohtaisesti se olisi uusi ehto tuen saamiselle: "nyt olet asunut 12 kk Helsingissä, huomenna Sinun tulee muuttaa Pieksämäelle, jos et muuta tukesi lakkaa. Saat jäädä Helsinkiin, jos elätät itsesi ilman yhteiskunnan tukia"
> Näinkö se menisi ?


Näin se menisi.




> J_okaisella, joka ei kykene hankkimaan ihmisarvoisen elämän edellyttämää turvaa, on oikeus välttämättömään toimeentuloon ja huolenpitoon.
> 
> Lailla taataan jokaiselle oikeus perustoimeentulon turvaan työttömyyden, sairauden, työkyvyttömyyden ja vanhuuden aikana sekä lapsen syntymän ja huoltajan menetyksen perusteella.
> 
> _ Tuo on suoraan perustuslaista. Sinä laittaisit tuohan lisää että tuen saamisen ehtona olisi tuensaajan muutettava maksajan esittämään asuinpaikkaan. Ehdotus on järjetön ja perustelen nyt kantaani niiltä osin, mitä ensimmäiseksi tulee mieleen.


Voisi sen tehdä näinkin, eli määrätään tiukka perustulo ja sille katto. Katto on kaikille sama, siis erittäin tasa-arvoista eikä lainkaan syrjivää, perustuslain kirjaimen ja hengen mukaan. Vuoropuhelussa K on Kelan virkailija ja A on asiakas:

K: Niin, nythän on niin, että ensi kuusta alkaen me maksamme asumiskuluja 300  ja muita kuluja 500 , enempää emme pysty maksamaan.
A: Mutta kun mun Kallion yksiön vuokra on 950 .
K: Sitten ei taida 800  siihen riittää.
A: No ei riitä, mitäs mä sitten teen?
K: Oletko ajatellut, että menisit töihin?
A: En ole.
K: Ei se mitään, meillä on tähän kyllä ratkaisu. Kajaanissa olisi yksiö, jonka vuokra on 299 . Voimme maksaa muuttokulusi sinne erityisavustuksena. Haluatko sopia muuttopäivän nyt tässä samantien?

Itse asiassa minusta on mielenkiintoista, että perustulo, jota pitävät esillä juuri vasemmistoliitto ja vihreät, kaiketi osittain perustuu juuri sille ajatukselle että karsitaan tukiviidakko minimiin ja maksetaan kaikille kiinteä summa (joka pienenee, jos itse tienaa siihen päälle jotain). Tällainen perustulojärjestelmä ohjaa myös asumaan kimppakämppään tai halvemmalle seudulle, koska se ylijäävä raha jää omaan käyttöön.




> 1. Ehdotus romuttaisi täysin sen yhteiskunnan, mikä Suomeen on tähän mennessä rakennettu. Se tekisi oikeutetuksi ihmisen asemmisen eriarvoiseen asemaan köyhyyden perusteella ja tekesi köyhyyden leimaamisen hyväksyttäväksi.


Aha. Jakomäki on täynnä rikkaita ja Eira täynnä köyhiä. Suomi taitaa olla aika paljon epätasa-arvoisempi paikka kuin uskotkaan.




> 2. Ehdotusta ei voi toteuttaa siksi, että miten määriteltäisiin tuella elävä. On paljon osa-aikaisia työntekijöitä, jotka saavat joitakin yhteiskunnan tukia.


Hyvä pointti, tässä on paljon asioita, jotka pitäisi perata ja määritellä. Minun ajatuksenihan oli, että elää täysin yhteiskunnan tukien varassa ja että tätä jatkuu riittävän pitkään, jotta olotilan voidaan katsoa olevan aika lailla pysyvä.

Tietysti sitä voisi laajentaakin, ja ilmeisesti ajattelet tässä, että Helsingissä asuminen olisi oikeutettua vain jonkinlaisilla minimituloilla. Silloin "malli Salomaa" on kyllä aika paljon ankarampi kuin "malli 339-DF". Ihan niin huono tilanne ei sentään minusta ole, että "malli Salomaa" täytyisi ottaa käyttöön.




> 3. Jos ehdotus olisi toteuttamiskelpoinen, mikä tai kuka sitä veisi nyt eteenpäin ja mihin ?


Käytännössä jonkun merkittävän puolueen pitäisi esittää tällainen ajatus vaalien alla. Sitten sen pitäisi vaalien jälkeen tuoda sama ajatus esiin hallitusneuvotteluissa ja vaatia sitä hallitusohjemaan. Sen jälkeen muiden puolueiden pitäisi hyväksyä se muodostetun hallituksen ohjelmaan ja lähteä sitä kautta selvittämään toteutusta. Kuluja, säästöjä, tarvittavia lakimuutoksia jne. Siis samalla tavalla kuin mikä tahansa muukin asia tässä meidän demokratiassame.




> 4. MIkä organisaatio ehdotusta pyörittäisi ?


Kela.




> En minä häviäjäksi helpolla suostu. Keskuspuistoa ei rakenneta, Vartiosaarta ei rakenneta eikä Keskustatunnelia tule. Että sellaista.


Rakentaa ei saa. Eikä valikoida asukkaita kannustimin. Miten sinä Salomaa ratkaisisit sen ongelman, että sairaanhoitajalla tai lastentarhanopettajalla ei ole varaa asua kohtuullisen työmatkan päässä työpaikastaan? Siirretäänkö sairaalat ja lastentarhat Kajaaniin?

Siitähän tässä ketjussa nimenomaan on kysymys, että Helsingissä on kaamea asuntopula ja hinnat pilvissä. Siihen pitäisi löytää ratkaisu tai ratkaisuja. Mikä sinun ratkaisuehdotuksesi on?

----------


## Salomaa

> Älä hyvä ihminen erehdy laittamaan sanoja suuhuni. Tuolla pelillä sinulta häviää pelilaudalta nappuloiden lisäksi myös lauta. Olen vakaasti sitä mieltä, että 339-DF malli olisi oikein toteutettuna todella hyvä asia ja palvelisi Suomen maata itseasiassa aika hyvin kokonaisvaikutuksia tarkastellen.


No kun se on kerran hyvä, ryhdytkö toimenpiteisiin asian edistämiseksi ?





> Ja mikä maailmassa saa sinut kieltämään täällä netissä tiettyjen alueiden rakentamisen? Eiköhän se ennen pitkää kuitenkin tapahdu, joko vielä sinunkin aikana tai sitten aikana jolloin sinä et enää ole täällä kahlitsemassa itseäsi keskuspuiston mäntyyn ja estämässä kehitystä.


Minä olen erittäin tyytyväinen siihen että viimeistään KHO:ssa ymmärrettiin että puisto ei ole rakennusmaata. Siis en minä kiellä mutta KHO kielsi jo. Ihan mukava tunne tätä kirjoitettaessa olla heidän kanssaan samaa mieltä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:54 ----------




> Näin se menisi.
> 
> 
> 
> Voisi sen tehdä näinkin, eli määrätään tiukka perustulo ja sille katto. Katto on kaikille sama, siis erittäin tasa-arvoista eikä lainkaan syrjivää, perustuslain kirjaimen ja hengen mukaan. Vuoropuhelussa K on Kelan virkailija ja A on asiakas:
> 
> K: Niin, nythän on niin, että ensi kuusta alkaen me maksamme asumiskuluja 300  ja muita kuluja 500 , enempää emme pysty maksamaan.
> A: Mutta kun mun Kallion yksiön vuokra on 950 .
> K: Sitten ei taida 800  siihen riittää.
> ...


*6 §*
*Yhdenvertaisuus
*
_Ihmiset ovat yhdenvertaisia lain edessä.

Ketään ei saa ilman hyväksyttävää perustetta asettaa eri asemaan sukupuolen, iän, alkuperän, kielen, uskonnon, vakaumuksen, mielipiteen, terveydentilan, vammaisuuden tai muun henkilöön liittyvän syyn perusteella.

Lapsia on kohdeltava tasa-arvoisesti yksilöinä, ja heidän tulee saada vaikuttaa itseään koskeviin asioihin kehitystään vastaavasti.
_

*9 §*
*Liikkumisvapaus*

_Suomen kansalaisella ja maassa laillisesti oleskelevalla ulkomaalaisella on vapaus liikkua maassa ja valita asuinpaikkansa._

Tuohon tekstiin tyssää malli 339-DF. Ehdotus asettaa eriarvoiseen asemaan yhteiskunnan tukea saavan henkilön.

----------


## fani

> No kun se on kerran hyvä, ryhdytkö toimenpiteisiin asian edistämiseksi ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minä olen erittäin tyytyväinen siihen että viimeistään KHO:ssa ymmärrettiin että puisto ei ole rakennusmaata. Siis en minä kiellä mutta KHO kielsi jo. Ihan mukava tunne tätä kirjoitettaessa olla heidän kanssaan samaa mieltä.


Valitettavasti minulla ei ole realistisia mahdollisuuksia tällä hetkellä ryhtyä sen kummempiin toimiin mitä olen täällä toteuttanut. Katsotaan asiaa uudestaan joskus vähän myöhemmin.

Kompastut vielä omahyväisyyteesi sitten joskus kun puimme kanssasi käsiteltyjä asioita viiden vuoden päästä tällä foorumilla.

Lisäksi sinun kannattaisi pohtia asiaa useammaltakin kannalta kuin vain omalta kapealta kannaltasi. Eikä sinun myöskään tule sivuuttaa kaikkia hyviä argumentteja mitä erikoisemmilla keinoilla. Tietysti jos toteat, ettei sinulla ole keskusteluun mitään annettavaa niin olisi hyvä myöntää rehellisesti olleensa väärässä, ettei ihmisille jäisi ristiriitaisia ajatuksia siitä kumpi tässä oikeastaan olikaan oikeassa.

FAKTAA: 
-Helsinkiin tarvitaan lisää asuntoja ja niitä on syytä rakentaa, koska maankäyttö ei ole ollut kovin tehokasta.
-Lisää asuntoja saadaan paitsi rakentamalla niin myös organisoimalla elämäntapatyöttömät uuteen lokaatioon.
-Työssä käyvä ihminen ansaitsee asunnon työpaikkansa läheltä haluamaltaan sijainnilta, koska ei ole yhteiskunnalle rasitteeksi.
-Elämäntapatyötön ei ole ansainnut yhtään mitään. Jolloin häntä on syytäkin paimentaa.
-Näiden toimien toteutus merkitsisi valtiolle rahan säästöä. Säästyvä raha ohjattaisiin muihin rahaa tarvitseviin kohteisiin kuten tiestöön tai ihan mihin tahansa järkevään.
-Tasa-arvo korttia ei tarvitse pelata tässä yhteydessä. Mikäli ihminen menestyy elämässään ja haluaa hienon asunnon ja auton niin se hänelle suotakoon. Noilla sinun perusteilla pitäisi joka iikalle hankkia upouusi E-Mersu kaikilla herkuilla kun onhan se vähän epätasa-arvoista, että jotkut ajavat 20 vuotta vanhalla Nissanilla. Sinun maailmankuvasi on liian monimutkainen toteuttaa ilman, että joka ikinen asia menisi komeasti päin mäntyä. Miettisit hieman ennen kuin kirjoitat asioista johon et ole kunnolla perehtynyt.

Ei ole mielekästä argumentoida kanssasi, koska argumenttisi eivät yllä tarpeeksi korkealle tasolle. Olisi tietysti mukava jos kaikilla olisi samat resurssit käytössä ja elämäntyyli yltäisi kaikilla yhtä korkealle, mutta se on mahdotonta toteuttaa, jolloin joudutaan tekemään tälläisiä asioita, jotka eivät välttämättä kaikista tunnu niin mukavilta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuohon tekstiin tyssää malli 339-DF. Ehdotus asettaa eriarvoiseen asemaan yhteiskunnan tukea saavan henkilön.


Eipä tuo nyt totuudeksi muutu sillä, että toistelet sitä monta kertaa.

Sinänsä tietysti on todella eriarvoistavaa, että joku saa ilmaisen asunnon ja 500  käyttörahaa joka kuukausi, kun minä joudun tienaamaan palkkaa, jotta saan asunnon ja ruoat maksettua.  :Wink:

----------


## fani

> No kun se on kerran hyvä, ryhdytkö toimenpiteisiin asian edistämiseksi ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minä olen erittäin tyytyväinen siihen että viimeistään KHO:ssa ymmärrettiin että puisto ei ole rakennusmaata. Siis en minä kiellä mutta KHO kielsi jo. Ihan mukava tunne tätä kirjoitettaessa olla heidän kanssaan samaa mieltä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:54 ----------
> 
> ...


Hyvä tavaton. Lopeta tuon perustuslakitekstin lainaaminen. Tuotakin kun voi tulkita niin monella eri tapaa. Voisihan sitä tulkita vaikkapa niin, että kaikille kuuluu yhtä suuret tuet tuloista riippumatta. Pitäisikö Kittilässä vuokralla asuvalle esimerkiksi maksaa samanlaiset tuet kuin stadilaiselle? Tässä ei ole kukaan syrjimässä tasan yhtään ketään. Ihmisillä on tottakai edelleen oikeus valita asuinpaikkansa, mutta se edellyttää tiettyjä elämänvalintoja. Jos haluat asua Helsingissä etsit jostain itse ne puuttuvat rahat tai sitten menet sinne minne yhteiskunta ehdottaa.

Kuinka monta kertaa argumentointivirheesi tulee korjata ennen kuin uskot vai uskotko sittenkään?

----------


## 339-DF

> -Näiden toimien toteutus merkitsisi valtiolle rahan säästöä. Säästyvä raha ohjattaisiin muihin rahaa tarvitseviin kohteisiin kuten tiestöön tai ihan mihin tahansa järkevään.


Lisäksi tuo ihan oikeasti parantaisi kuihtuvien maaseutukaupunkien tilannetta, kun niihin virtaisi uutta väkeä. Ei sitä kaikkein ostovoimaisinta ja toivotuinta ehkä, mutta kuitenkin väkeä, joka käyttäisi rahansa siellä uudella kotipaikkakunnalla. Tuhat tai kaksituhatta uutta asukasta, jokaiselta 500 euroa kuussa kauppoihin, ravintoloihin ja ehkä vähän palveluihinkin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eipä tuo nyt totuudeksi muutu sillä, että toistelet sitä monta kertaa.
> 
> Sinänsä tietysti on todella eriarvoistavaa, että joku saa ilmaisen asunnon ja 500  käyttörahaa joka kuukausi, kun minä joudun tienaamaan palkkaa, jotta saan asunnon ja ruoat maksettua.


tuleeko se malli 339-DF todeksi kun sitä toistelet monta kertaa ? Vai mihin viet asian seuraavaksi ?

----------


## fani

> Lisäksi tuo ihan oikeasti parantaisi kuihtuvien maaseutukaupunkien tilannetta, kun niihin virtaisi uutta väkeä. Ei sitä kaikkein ostovoimaisinta ja toivotuinta ehkä, mutta kuitenkin väkeä, joka käyttäisi rahansa siellä uudella kotipaikkakunnalla. Tuhat tai kaksituhatta uutta asukasta, jokaiselta 500 euroa kuussa kauppoihin, ravintoloihin ja ehkä vähän palveluihinkin.


Nimenomaan. Ratkaisisi samalla nimenomaan sen kuihtuvien kuntien ongelman kun yhteiskunta, Suomen valtio ottaisi vähän aktiivisemman roolin kuntien elvyttämiseen. Tämä olisi hyvä keino. Samalla ei tarvitsisi rakentaa Helsinkiin asuntoja niin älyttömällä vimmalla ja ehkä ne hinnatkin siitä vähän laskisi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Hyvä tavaton. Lopeta tuon perustuslakitekstin lainaaminen. Tuotakin kun voi tulkita niin monella eri tapaa. Voisihan sitä tulkita vaikkapa niin, että kaikille kuuluu yhtä suuret tuet tuloista riippumatta. Pitäisikö Kittilässä vuokralla asuvalle esimerkiksi maksaa samanlaiset tuet kuin stadilaiselle? Tässä ei ole kukaan syrjimässä tasan yhtään ketään. Ihmisillä on tottakai edelleen oikeus valita asuinpaikkansa, mutta se edellyttää tiettyjä elämänvalintoja. Jos haluat asua Helsingissä etsit jostain itse ne puuttuvat rahat tai sitten menet sinne minne yhteiskunta ehdottaa.
> 
> Kuinka monta kertaa argumentointivirheesi tulee korjata ennen kuin uskot vai uskotko sittenkään?


*19 §
Oikeus sosiaaliturvaan*

_Jokaisella, joka ei kykene hankkimaan ihmisarvoisen elämän edellyttämää turvaa, on oikeus välttämättömään toimeentuloon ja huolenpitoon.

Lailla taataan jokaiselle oikeus perustoimeentulon turvaan työttömyyden, sairauden, työkyvyttömyyden ja vanhuuden aikana sekä lapsen syntymän ja huoltajan menetyksen perusteella.

Julkisen vallan on turvattava, sen mukaan kuin lailla tarkemmin säädetään, jokaiselle riittävät sosiaali- ja terveyspalvelut ja edistettävä väestön terveyttä. Julkisen vallan on myös tuettava perheen ja muiden lapsen huolenpidosta vastaavien mahdollisuuksia turvata lapsen hyvinvointi ja yksilöllinen kasvu.

Julkisen vallan tehtävänä on edistää jokaisen oikeutta asuntoon ja tukea asumisen omatoimista järjestämistä._

Tuossa ei mainita että tuen saamisen edellytyksenä olisi valmius suostua asuinpaikkakunnan vaihtoon. Siten Sinä ja 339-DF väitätte mustaa valkoiseksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> tuleeko se malli 339-DF todeksi kun sitä toistelet monta kertaa ? Vai mihin viet asian seuraavaksi ?


Tiedätkö, mulle tulee tästä sun huolestumisestasi sellainen olo, että kun pankissa ensi kerralla aletaan kysellä sitä kysymyspatteria, jonka joukossa on kysymys siitä, olenko poliittisesti vaikutusvaltainen ihminen, niin vastaan piruuttani siihen, että kyllä, jo lähes diktaattori, kun ainakin yksi Salomaa on nyt äärettömän huolissaan siitä, miten minä aion ihan yksin muuttaa koko Suomen sosiaalitukijärjestelmän ja tyhjentää puolet Helsingin asunnoista.

Ota nyt ihan iisisti. Tämä on keskustelua, ja minä olen tuonut oman mielipiteeni esille. Sillä on näemmä muidenkin keskustelijoiden joukossa kannatusta. Mutta aikamoinen tuuri saisi olla, että joku suurien puolueiden edustajista löytäisi nämä tekstit täältä jlf:ltä ja kopioisi mallin omakseen ja alkaisi sitä ennen seuraavia vaaleja ajaa. Minä en tätä vie yhtään mihinkään muualle kuin kahvipöytäkeskusteluihin, en ole minkään puolueen jäsen enkä aio liittyäkään.

----------


## fani

> tuleeko se malli 339-DF todeksi kun sitä toistelet monta kertaa ? Vai mihin viet asian seuraavaksi ?


Ainakin täältä ja varmasti monelta muultakin löytyisi kannatusta tälle mallille. Ja eihän tässä nyt mitään uutta mallia vielä olla tekemässä vaan tarkoitushan on puhua tälläisen mallin vaikutuksista ja perustella miksi se pitäisi tai ei pitäisi ottaa käyttöön.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tiedätkö, mulle tulee tästä sun huolestumisestasi sellainen olo, että kun pankissa ensi kerralla aletaan kysellä sitä kysymyspatteria, jonka joukossa on kysymys siitä, olenko poliittisesti vaikutusvaltainen ihminen, niin vastaan piruuttani siihen, että kyllä, jo lähes diktaattori, kun ainakin yksi Salomaa on nyt äärettömän huolissaan siitä, miten minä aion ihan yksin muuttaa koko Suomen sosiaalitukijärjestelmän ja tyhjentää puolet Helsingin asunnoista.
> 
> Ota nyt ihan iisisti. Tämä on keskustelua, ja minä olen tuonut oman mielipiteeni esille. Sillä on näemmä muidenkin keskustelijoiden joukossa kannatusta. Mutta aikamoinen tuuri saisi olla, että joku suurien puolueiden edustajista löytäisi nämä tekstit täältä jlf:ltä ja kopioisi mallin omakseen ja alkaisi sitä ennen seuraavia vaaleja ajaa. Minä en tätä vie yhtään mihinkään muualle kuin kahvipöytäkeskusteluihin, en ole minkään puolueen jäsen enkä aio liittyäkään.


Enhän minä huolissaan ole siitä, kun tein Sinulle palveluksen perustelemalla  miksi malliasi ei toteuteta. Sosiaaliturvauudistus on lähiaikoina ja siellä etsitään ratkaisuja Helsingin asumiseen liittyviin ongelmiin.

----------


## fani

> *19 §
> Oikeus sosiaaliturvaan*
> 
> _Jokaisella, joka ei kykene hankkimaan ihmisarvoisen elämän edellyttämää turvaa, on oikeus välttämättömään toimeentuloon ja huolenpitoon.
> 
> Lailla taataan jokaiselle oikeus perustoimeentulon turvaan työttömyyden, sairauden, työkyvyttömyyden ja vanhuuden aikana sekä lapsen syntymän ja huoltajan menetyksen perusteella.
> 
> Julkisen vallan on turvattava, sen mukaan kuin lailla tarkemmin säädetään, jokaiselle riittävät sosiaali- ja terveyspalvelut ja edistettävä väestön terveyttä. Julkisen vallan on myös tuettava perheen ja muiden lapsen huolenpidosta vastaavien mahdollisuuksia turvata lapsen hyvinvointi ja yksilöllinen kasvu.
> 
> ...


Totta, mutta sitä kuitenkaan kielletä. Malli 339-DF olisi vain täsmennys tai tarkennus tuohon pykälään. Aina voi soveltaa sen eduksi mikä katsotaan parhaaksi. Siksi lakimiehetkin etsivät porsaanreikiä lakitekstistä, jotta sitä voitaisiin soveltaa päämiehen eduksi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Totta, mutta sitä kuitenkaan kielletä. Malli 339-DF olisi vain täsmennys tai tarkennus tuohon pykälään. Aina voi soveltaa sen eduksi mikä katsotaan parhaaksi. Siksi lakimiehetkin etsivät porsaanreikiä lakitekstistä, jotta sitä voitaisiin soveltaa päämiehen eduksi.


Jos se siihen lisättäisiin, niin se sitten vaatisi perustuslain muuttamista. Satutko tietämään kuinka se tapahtuu ?

----------


## fani

Ei se mitään muuttamista vaadi. Kyseistä lakipykälää sovelletaan jo parhaillaan tosin ei kummoisella menestyksellä. Jos jokin asia on määritetty kovin suurpiirteisesti niin silloin sitä sovelletaan niin kuin parhaaksi katsotaan.

Pitänee pyytää anteeksi. Sotkeennuin vähän omaan nokkeluuteeni. Tietysti jos malli 339-DF lisättäisiin perustuslakiin niin sitä pitäisi muuttaa. Soveltamista sen sijaan ei kielletä, eikä se vaadi perustuslakimuutosta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei se mitään muuttamista vaadi. Kyseistä lakipykälää sovelletaan jo parhaillaan tosin ei kummoisella menestyksellä. Jos jokin asia on määritetty kovin suurpiirteisesti niin silloin sitä sovelletaan niin kuin parhaaksi katsotaan.


Pääasia on että en kuullut kenenkään saavan muuttokehoitusta. Sulle selvästi oli epäselvää tuo perustuslakikysymys.

----------


## fani

> Pääasia on että en kuullut kenenkään saavan muuttokehoitusta. Sulle selvästi oli epäselvää tuo perustuslakikysymys.


Ehdinkin jo korjata oikeaksi sen mitä ajoin takaa. Asiassa ei ole minulle lainkaan epäselvyyttä. Ehdit vain vastata ennen korjaustani.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitänee pyytää anteeksi. Sotkeennuin vähän omaan nokkeluuteeni. Tietysti jos malli 339-DF lisättäisiin perustuslakiin niin sitä pitäisi muuttaa. Soveltamista sen sijaan ei kielletä, eikä se vaadi perustuslakimuutosta.


Perustuslaki kirjoitetaan tarkoituksella todella väljästi, ja siellä lukee suunnilleen joka paikassa, että (tavallisella) lailla säädetään tarkemmin. Myös mun näkemykseni on, että sosiaaliturvaa voi uudistaa monella tavalla niin, että perustuslain vaatimukset täyttyvät.

Esimerkiksi puhdas perustulo mahtuu käsittääkseni nykyisen perustuslain puitteisiin, ja puhtaasti toteutettuna sillä olisi jopa "malli 339-DF:ää" suurempi vaikutus asuinpaikan valintaan. (Eli jos kaikille annetaan sama euromääräinen summa, ja sillä saa tehdä mitä tahtoo, niin jokainen valitsee itse, käyttääkö sen yksiöön Kalliossa vai Kajaanissa ja muu elintaso sitten sen mukaan.)

Toisaalta täytyy myöntää, että meidän viimeisin perustuslakiuudistus on jostain syystä tuottanut sellaisen perustuslain, joka tuntuu estävän melkein kaiken. Ainakin Sipilän hallitus törmästi jatkuvasti siihen, oli kyse sitten melkein mistä tahansa. Aina perustuslaki esti. Kaipa tuossakin on kuitenkin kyse lähinnä siitä, että valiokunnan kuultavaksi pitää kutsua sopivat asiantuntijat, että saadaan oikeanlaiset lausunnot. Ehkä Sipilän esikunnalla ei ollut siitä tarpeeksi kokemusta.

----------


## fani

Joka tapauksessa ennen kuin ajatus eksyy kokonaan sivuraiteille haluaisin kysyä sinulta Salomaa: Miten ratkaiset kysymyksen siitä, että jos kaikilla on vapaus valita asuinpaikkansa niin miten Helsingin tulisi silloin menetellä asian kanssa. Lisää taloja ei siis saisi rakentaa? Vaikutuksena on pakosti se, että asuntojen hinnat kallistuvat ja kaikki eivät saa valita asuinpaikkaansa, vaikka olisivat kuinka tuottavaa porukkaa yhteiskunnalle, joka sinänsä olisi epätasa-arvoista kun 2500 kuussa tienaava ei voisi muuttaa Helsinkiin, mutta työttömälle kuitenkin taataan asunto haluamaltaan paikalta. Samaan aikaan tukien määrä nousee työtä vieroksuville kun heitä ei voi velvoittaa muuttamaan pois. Asia on hieman ristiriitainen, siksi mitä todennäköisimmin 339-DF toi kyseisen mallin ajatustensa pohjalta julki.

Olemme nyt nähneet yhden lähestymistavan kyseiseen asiaan ja saaneet useita konkreettisia perusteluja. Sinulle on jäänyt lähinnä vastarannan kiiskin rooli. Joten voisitko ehdottaa omaa malliasi tähän, että saisimme toisenkin lähetymistavan ja uusia näkökulmia luonnollisesti perusteluiden kera?

----------


## Salomaa

Mitä se perustelujen esittäminen hyödyttää, jos te väitätte mustaa valkoiseksi ?

----------


## fani

> Mitä se perustelujen esittäminen hyödyttää, jos te väitätte mustaa valkoiseksi ?


Kukaan ei ole tässä maalaillut yhtään mitään seinän tältä puolelta. Perustuslakia voidaan soveltaa. Piste - ja huutomerkki! Onko näin ettei tule mitään teoreettista vaihtoehtoa tälle mallille? Asia voidaan tulkita näin. Yleensä kun vastapuolelta loppuu argumentit keskustelu tyssää juuri tällä tavalla.

----------


## citybus

> Kukaan ei ole tässä maalaillut yhtään mitään seinän tältä puolelta. Perustuslakia voidaan soveltaa. Piste - ja huutomerkki! Onko näin ettei tule mitään teoreettista vaihtoehtoa tälle mallille? Asia voidaan tulkita näin. Yleensä kun vastapuolelta loppuu argumentit keskustelu tyssää juuri tällä tavalla.


Perustuslaki antaa toimivaltuuksia lainsäädännön suhteen. Edellä läpikäydyn 19 §:n 2 ja 3 momentti antavat lainsäätäjälle käskyn säätää lailla niissä sanotuista asioista, ja näinhän on tehtykin. Perustuslakia ei tältä osin sovelleta yksittäisten hallintopäätösten kohdalla.

Siksi esimerkiksi oikeus sosiaaliturvaan ei ole rajaton siten, että toimeentuloa turvaavien etuuksien, siis esimerkiksi yleisen asumistuen ja erityisesti viimesijaisen etuuden, toimeentulotuen, saajalla olisi oikeus minkä suuruiseen sosiaaliturvaan tahansa. Kansaneläkelaitos on asettanut esimerkiksi Helsinkiin tietyn suuruisen asumismenojen maksimin, minkä ylittävä määrä jää toimeentulotuen saajan perusosasta vastattavaksi. Eli asumismenojen ylittäessä tämän maksimimäärän, osa toimeentulotuen perusosasta, eli siitä, minkä tulisi jäädä käteen toimeentulotuessa hyväksyttävien menojen (kuten vuokran) jälkeen, joudutaan käyttämään vuokranmaksuun. Eli käteen jäävä osuus pienenee.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:44 ----------




> Mitä se perustelujen esittäminen hyödyttää, jos te väitätte mustaa valkoiseksi ?


No olisihan se hauska kuulla, miksi sinun mielestäsi yhteiskunnan nettoveronmaksaja joutaa asumaan hevon kuusessa, mutta työttömän täytyy päästä etenkin kantakaupungin vuokra-asuntojen asuntojonon kärkeen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:45 ----------




> Ja minun  ja monen muun mielestä.
> 
> Tuo herättää kyllä epäilystä, että ei pysty. Etteikö lääkäri saisi ostettua kolmiota Vallilasta. Epäilen esittämääsi.


Saahan sitä epäillä, siihen sinulla on oikeus. Mutta teepä sillä tavalla, että katsot KVTES:stä tk-lääkärin palkkatason, sitten oikotie.fi:stä vaikka postinumeroalueiden 00500-00530 kolmioiden hintatason, otat esimerkiksi sieltä vaikka n. 400.000 euron hintaisen asunnon, ja sitten mietit, että kun opiskelija on velkaantunut opintolainalla ylisuuria asumismenoja kattaakseen (opiskelija, toisin kuin työtön, kun joutuu itse maksamaan leijonanosan asumisestaan ja vielä hankkimaan siihen päälle ruokarahansa) koko opintojensa ajan, eikä säästöjä ole, niin mistä ihmeestä hän lääkärinäkään saa sen pankin vaatiman 15 % omarahoitusosuuden kasaan?

Juujuu, populistinen heitto, ja pälä pälä, mutta valitettavan totta nuorten korkeakoulutettujen statuksessa.




> Mikäköhän mahtaa olla lähde, mistä on tullut tieto että sosiaalitoimistot lyhentävät vuokravelkoja ?


Noin kymmenkunta pääkaupunkiseudulla työskentelevää sosiaalityöntekijää. Lisäksi kaksi tuntemaani työssäkäyvää henkilöä, joista toiselle maksettiin 4.500 euron vuokravelat, ja toiselle hiukkasen vähemmän.




> Katsos Citybus , kun valtio saa muitakin tuloja, mitä Sinä virheelliseti esität. Valtion budjetissa on 8,4 miljardia euroa tuloja, jotka eivät ole verotuloja eikä lainaa.


Totta. Niinhän se on, että ennen kuin konkurssissa laitetaan firma kokonaan kiinni, myydään omaisuus sitä ennen pois. Sinne meni kemirat ja a-katsastukset jo vuosia sitten.

EDIT: ja ai niin, Kreikan takuutukset! Me tienataan tällä!

----------


## Melamies

> _Suomen kansalaisella ja maassa laillisesti oleskelevalla ulkomaalaisella on vapaus liikkua maassa ja valita asuinpaikkansa._
> 
> Tuohon tekstiin tyssää malli 339-DF. Ehdotus asettaa eriarvoiseen asemaan yhteiskunnan tukea saavan henkilön.


Oletko huomannut, että meidän uusimaalaisten liikkumisvapautta on rajoitettu ennen näkemättömällä tavalla (sodan jälkeen) ja se on varsin ristiriidassa tuon mainitsemasi pykälän kanssa.

Kerta oli siis ensimmäinen (sodan jälkeen), mutta ei varmasti viimeinen.

Samoin taloudelliset realiteetit muuttuvat, eikä paluuta entiseen ole.

Maailma muuttuu, vaikka emme sitä halua.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:36 ----------




> Mikäköhän mahtaa olla lähde, mistä on tullut tieto että sosiaalitoimistot lyhentävät vuokravelkoja ?


Minäkin olen nähnyt sosiaalitoimen erityistoimeentuloyksikön (jos muistan oikein tuon yksikön nimen) jäljiltä tilanteita, joissa on hoidettu vuokria, sähkölaskuja, terveydenhoitomenoja ym, koska asiakas on sananmukaisesti ryypännyt rahansa. Sitä en tiedä, yrittääkö edes em yksikkö periä myöhemmin ylimääräiset maksut. Yritykseksi se tosin useimmiten joka tapauksessa jäisi, koska ei meillä ulosotto vie vaatteita päältä kuten Aku Ankassa, eikä velkavankeuteen sananmukaisesti joudu.
Luonnollisesti näin hyvin sosiaalitoimen asiakkaana olemisessaan menestyneet eivät halua asioilleen julkisuutta levittelemällä papereitaan kaiken kansan nähtäville.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:17 ----------




> On kohtuullista olettaa, että yrittäjätkin jättävät hyvinä aikoina kertyneestä tuloksestaa osan puskurirahaksi pahan päivän varalle. Yrittäjillä on myös mahdollisuus ottaa liiketoiminnan keskeytysvakuutus.


Monet mikroyrittäjät tienaavat huonommin kuin vastaavassa työssä toisen palveluksessa. On tietysti hyvä kysymys, onko yrittäminen silloin mielekästä, mutta puskurirahaa eivät pysty kerryttämään.

Vakuutusyhtiöiden lakimies selosti Ylen radiolähetyksessä hyvin tämän keskeytysvakuutus-asian. Jos yrityksen toiminta keskeytyy esim siksi, että pandemia sairastuttaa yrityksen työntekijät tai tuhoaa yrityksen tuotteet, voidaan keskeytysvakuutuksesta maksaa korvausta, mutta ei silloin jos pandemia halvaannuttaa koko talouselämän.
Keskeytysvakuutus on kuitenkin kuten palovakuutus, joka perustuu riskin jakamiseen ja siihen, että yleensä kaikkien talot eivät pala yhtä aikaa. Nyt kuitenkin pandemia on "polttanut" niin paljon taloja, että kaikkien maailman vakuutusyhtiöiden varat eivät riitä korvauksiin, vaan valtiovaltojen on tultava apuun.

Sitten omana mielipiteenäni totean, että moni yrittäjä on maksanut kauan kallista keskeytysvakuutusta ja luullut sen korvaavan kaikki mahdolliset keskeytykset. Jos valtiovalta joutuu määräämään jonkin toimialan lopettamaan toimintansa määräajaksi (ja ei siis kysymys ole muutamasta päivästä), on erittäin kohtuullista, että valtio korvaa yritysten menetykset edes osittain. Toinen asia onkin, onko se tulevaisuudessa mahdollista, mutta nyt on oltava, koska uusia pelisääntöjä ei ole vielä ehtinyt muodostua. Yksi uusi pelisääntöjen kohta voi olla tulevaisuudessa esim tällainen: Valtio ei edes lupaa korvata tiettyjen toimialojen menetyksiä pandemian iskiessä tai ulkomaille matkustanut henkilö joutuu pandemian iskiessä maksamaan itse tai laajennetuilla vakuutuksillaan kulunsa. Kun nyt valtio edes jollakin tavalla lopulta otti Suomen suurimman viruslingon eli Suomen suurimman lentoaseman valvontaansa, on Suomeen palanneelle matkustajalle maksettu valtion toimesta taksimatka mihin tahansa Suomeen. Tämä on tietenkin tässä tilanteessa tällä "ensimmäisellä kerralla" ollut tarkoituksenmukaista.

----------


## 8.6

> K: Niin, nythän on niin, että ensi kuusta alkaen me maksamme asumiskuluja 300  ja muita kuluja 500 , enempää emme pysty maksamaan.
> A: Mutta kun mun Kallion yksiön vuokra on 950 .
> K: Sitten ei taida 800  siihen riittää.
> A: No ei riitä, mitäs mä sitten teen?
> K: Oletko ajatellut, että menisit töihin?
> A: En ole.
> K: Ei se mitään, meillä on tähän kyllä ratkaisu. Kajaanissa olisi yksiö, jonka vuokra on 299 . Voimme maksaa muuttokulusi sinne erityisavustuksena. Haluatko sopia muuttopäivän nyt tässä samantien?


Kajaanissakin on yksiöiden vuokrataso luokkaa 400-500 euroa. Yllättävän korkea asuntojen arvoon nähden. Savonlinnassa 350-450, siellä asuntojen arvotkin taitavat olla hieman alhaisemmat. Valtion varmaan pitäisi ostaa jotain asuntoja, että päästäisiin tuohon 300 euron rajaan, mutta säästöä alkaisi kertyä kymmenen vuoden jälkeen. Asuntoja lienee paljonkin tyhjillään, vaikkei niitä yksityisille enää hirveästi edes yritetä myydä.

----------


## Max

> Mikäköhän mahtaa olla lähde, mistä on tullut tieto että sosiaalitoimistot lyhentävät vuokravelkoja?


Tämän voin myös työssä näkemäni kautta vahvistaa todeksi. Yhteiskunta on valmis tekemään hyvin paljon, jos lapsiperhe olisi muuten joutumassa asunnottomaksi.

----------


## hylje

> Itsensä elättävällä ihmisellä on mukavasti vaihtoehtoja, mistä valita, asua vuokralla tai ostaa. Ei tietenkään Kaivopuistosta, mutta kuitenkin helpompaa järjestää asumisasiansa kokonaisuudessa kuin köyhän ihmisen, joka saa tukia.


Voitko vähän tarkentaa, mikä on mukavuutesi määritelmä? Koska keskusta-asunnot ovat niin kalliita, että minunlaisen keskituloisen ei kannata unelmoida edes kantakaupunkimaisemasta horisontissa jos tarkoitukseni on joko ostaa asunto tai ottaa sellainen vuokralle niin ettei suurin osa käteen jäävistä tuloista mene siihen hupiin. Vuokra-asuntoja hyviltä paikoilta tosiaan löytyy, ihmisille jotka vihaavat säästöjä ja rahan jäämistä muuhunkin elämiseen.

Realistiset vaihtoehdot ovat lähiö, lähiö, muuta muualle Suomeen, muuta ulkomaille. Mukavia vaihtoehtoja, eikö vaan?

----------


## Salomaa

> Kukaan ei ole tässä maalaillut yhtään mitään seinän tältä puolelta. Perustuslakia voidaan soveltaa. Piste - ja huutomerkki! Onko näin ettei tule mitään teoreettista vaihtoehtoa tälle mallille? Asia voidaan tulkita näin. Yleensä kun vastapuolelta loppuu argumentit keskustelu tyssää juuri tällä tavalla.


Ei tyssää minulla. Aamun annoksessa on myös ihan laajemmassa merkityksessäkin ihan mielenkiintoisia ja edelleen myös joukkoliikenteen kannalta merkityksellisiä kannanottoja, jotka käyn nyt huolellisesti läpi.

339-DF otti pääministerin Sipilän mukaan tähän - hyvä ! Hän valitti että Sipilän hallituksen jokainen uudistushanke jäi jumiin perustuslakivaliokuntaan. Kukaan ei kiellä etteikö hän osaisi johtaa yritystä. Mutta ongelmahan hänen kohdallaan oli siinä että valtiota ei voi johtaa kuten yritystä.

Perustuslakia nimenomaan ei sovelleta, sitä vartenhan se on tehty. Mutta perustuslakia voidaan tulkita eri tavoin.

----------


## fani

> Ei tyssää minulla. Aamun annoksessa on myös ihan laajemmassa merkityksessäkin ihan mielenkiintoisia ja edelleen myös joukkoliikenteen kannalta merkityksellisiä kannanottoja, jotka käyn nyt huolellisesti läpi.
> 
> 339-DF otti pääministerin Sipilän mukaan tähän - hyvä ! Hän valitti että Sipilän hallituksen jokainen uudistushanke jäi jumiin perustuslakivaliokuntaan. Kukaan ei kiellä etteikö hän osaisi johtaa yritystä. Mutta ongelmahan hänen kohdallaan oli siinä että valtiota ei voi johtaa kuten yritystä.
> 
> Perustuslakia nimenomaan ei sovelleta, sitä vartenhan se on tehty. Mutta perustuslakia voidaan tulkita eri tavoin.


Nimenomaan et käynyt kattavasti läpi mitään ja argumentointisi tyssäsi täysin. Kysyin sinulta erittäin tarkan kysymyksen johon odotin myös saavani tarkan vastauksen, joka jäi sinulta nyt täysin antamatta. Emme nyt puhuneet Sipilän toimista yleensä vaan vaihtoehdosta 339-DF mallille.

----------


## Salomaa

> Perustuslaki antaa toimivaltuuksia lainsäädännön suhteen. Edellä läpikäydyn 19 §:n 2 ja 3 momentti antavat lainsäätäjälle käskyn säätää lailla niissä sanotuista asioista, ja näinhän on tehtykin. Perustuslakia ei tältä osin sovelleta yksittäisten hallintopäätösten kohdalla.!


Laitapa nuo momentit tähän foorumille. Kun en minä niitä löytänyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:03 ----------




> Nimenomaan et käynyt kattavasti läpi mitään ja argumentointisi tyssäsi täysin. Kysyin sinulta erittäin tarkan kysymyksen johon odotin myös saavani tarkan vastauksen, joka jäi sinulta nyt täysin antamatta. Emme nyt puhuneet Sipilän toimista yleensä vaan vaihtoehdosta 339-DF mallille.


Saat vastauksen, jos maltat odottaa. Nyt selvitän parhaillaan missä ovat perustuslain 19 pykälän 2 ja 3. momentti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:06 ----------

Laittakaapas telkkarit auki, kun siellä juuri puhutaan perusoikeuksien toteuttamisesta ja mitkä seikat ne voivat estää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:08 ----------

Tuo vaihtoehto 339-DF -mallille luonnollisesti on nykyisen käytännön jatkaminen siihen saakka, kunnes sosiaaliturvan kokonaisuudistus on saatu valmiiksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:10 ----------




> Oletko huomannut, että meidän uusimaalaisten liikkumisvapautta on rajoitettu ennen näkemättömällä tavalla (sodan jälkeen) ja se on varsin ristiriidassa tuon mainitsemasi pykälän kanssa.
> 
> Kerta oli siis ensimmäinen (sodan jälkeen), mutta ei varmasti viimeinen.
> 
> Samoin taloudelliset realiteetit muuttuvat, eikä paluuta entiseen ole.
> 
> Maailma muuttuu, vaikka emme sitä halua.


Juuri tuosta syystä liikkumisrajoitus poistuu tänään. Perustulakia siis kunnioitetaan laajasti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:18 ----------




> Nimenomaan et käynyt kattavasti läpi mitään ja argumentointisi tyssäsi täysin. Kysyin sinulta erittäin tarkan kysymyksen johon odotin myös saavani tarkan vastauksen, joka jäi sinulta nyt täysin antamatta. Emme nyt puhuneet Sipilän toimista yleensä vaan vaihtoehdosta 339-DF mallille.


_Suomen kansalaisella ja maassa laillisesti oleskelevalla ulkomaalaisella on vapaus liikkua maassa ja valita asuinpaikkansa.
_

Tässä se ydin: tuota kohtaa ei toisen perustuslain pykälän soveltamisella voida kumota.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:43 ----------

HS: _Oikeusministeri Anna-Maja Henriksson jatkaa.

"Terveydenhuollon viranomaiset ovat todenneet, että Uudenmaan eristys ei ole enää välttämätön. Hallituksen on noudatettava lakia, emmekä me saa käyttää valtaamme väärin. Oikeudellinen tilanne on se, että meillä ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin purkaa Uudenmaan rajoitteet."

Kansalaisen oikeutta liikkua ei voida siis enää hänen mukaansa rajoittaa.

"Tämä ei ole mielipidekysymys."_

Rinnastan mallia 339-DF tuoreeseen asiaan, koska tuossa nähdään että perustuslakiiin kajoaminen on todella iso asia silloinkin, kun useiden mielestä olisi laajat perusteet.

----------


## citybus

Sinä kyselet paljon, Salomaa, muttet oikein vastaa mihinkään. Mutta sanotaan nyt vaikka näin, että jos sinä puhut perusoikeuksista suulla suuremmalla, niiden keskinäisestä punninnasta, mutta sitten et erota teknisestä lakitekstistä perustuslain 19 §:n kohdalta sen eri momentteja, niin... ehkäpä se argumentaation taso mitataan juuri siinä.  :Smile: 

Keep on (t)rollin'!

----------


## fani

Mikäli on todettu, että eristys ei ole enää välttämätön niin ei ihmisen oikeutta liikkua maassa silloin jatketa. En nyt ota kantaa siihen, mikä on tässä tapauksessa järkevintä, koska se menisi täysin ohi aiheen. 

Ihminen saa valita asuinpaikkansa itse ja saisi päättää mitä tekee hänelle annetulla sosiaaliturvalla. Joko hankkii lisätuloja Helsingissä tai sitten elelee mukavasti Kittilässä. Nämä kaksi asiaa putoavat vähän eri kategoriaan, eivätkä ole suoraan verrannollisia keskenään.

Perustuslaki on jokseenkin tulkinnanvarainen ja siksi sitä voidaankin soveltaa kuten parhaaksi katsotaan - niinkuin nytkin tehdään. Mikäli ihmisiltä suoraan kiellettäisiin Helsingissä asuminen sillä perusteella ettei tee työtä niin sen voisi jo katsoa rikkovan perustuslakia. Mutta 339-DF:n mallissa annettaisiin vain ystävällinen kehotus ja ehdotus, että mitä kannattaa tehdä, jotta elintason pystyy säilyttämään. Tämä ei riko perustuslakia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:50 ----------

Kyllähän minäkin haluaisin asua isossa talossa keskellä Haltialan peltoja vaan kun vaan en voi. Mielenkiintoinen ajattelutapa sinulla, että kaikille tulisi antaa just se mitä halutaan, mutta toisaalta kellekkään ei saisi antaa yhtään mitään.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sinä kyselet paljon, Salomaa, muttet oikein vastaa mihinkään. Mutta sanotaan nyt vaikka näin, että jos sinä puhut perusoikeuksista suulla suuremmalla, niiden keskinäisestä punninnasta, mutta sitten et erota teknisestä lakitekstistä perustuslain 19 §:n kohdalta sen eri momentteja, niin... ehkäpä se argumentaation taso mitataan juuri siinä. 
> 
> Keep on (t)rollin'!


Minä luin tuon perustuslain 6,9 ja 19 pykälät uudelleen ja tulin siihen tulokseen että malli 339_DF ei ole mahdollinen. Voin olla kyselemättäkin, mutta todistaa väitteeni uudelleen. Edellisessä viestissä tulkitsin perustuslakia, mihin kovin harva tällä foorumilla pystyy.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:00 ----------




> Perustuslaki on jokseenkin tulkinnanvarainen ja siksi sitä voidaankin soveltaa kuten parhaaksi katsotaan - niinkuin nytkin tehdään. Mikäli ihmisiltä suoraan kiellettäisiin Helsingissä asuminen sillä perusteella ettei tee työtä niin sen voisi jo katsoa rikkovan perustuslakia. Mutta 339-DF:n mallissa annettaisiin vain ystävällinen kehotus ja ehdotus, että mitä kannattaa tehdä, jotta elintason pystyy säilyttämään. Tämä ei riko perustuslakia.


Mallissa 339-DF yhteiskunnan tuki lakkaa, jos ei muuta ja siksi selvästi perustuslain vastainen.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:50 ----------




> Kyllähän minäkin haluaisin asua isossa talossa keskellä Haltialan peltoja vaan kun vaan voi. Mielenkiintoinen ajattelutapa sinulla, että kaikille tulisi antaa just se mitä halutaan, mutta toisaalta kellekkään ei saisi antaa yhtään mitään.


Nykyisessä mallissa annetaan lain mukaan ja minulle kelpaa ratkaisu , jossa tätä sovelletaan sosiaaliturvaan kokonaisuudistukseen saakka. Vaan kun ei muille tällä foorumilla kelpaa.

----------


## fani

> Minä luin tuon perustuslain 6,9 ja 19 pykälät uudelleen ja tulin siihen tulokseen että malli 339_DF ei ole mahdollinen. Voin olla kyselemättäkin, mutta todistaa väitteeni uudelleen. Edellisessä viestissä tulkitsin perustuslakia, mihin kovin harva tällä foorumilla pystyy.


Niin et sinä ainakaan pysty. Eikä siihen paljoa vaadita, että tulkitsee perustuslakia väärin. Et pysty todistamaan yhtään mitään noilla olemattomilla perusteilla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Perustuslaki antaa toimivaltuuksia lainsäädännön suhteen. Edellä läpikäydyn 19 §:n 2 ja 3 momentti antavat lainsäätäjälle käskyn säätää lailla niissä sanotuista asioista, ja näinhän on tehtykin. Perustuslakia ei tältä osin sovelleta yksittäisten hallintopäätösten kohdalla.


tähän totesin jo toisessa viestissä toinen pykälä ei kumoa toista. Siis toista pykälää ei voida täydentää siten, että se olisi toisen pykälän vastainen.




> Siksi esimerkiksi oikeus sosiaaliturvaan ei ole rajaton siten, että toimeentuloa turvaavien etuuksien, siis esimerkiksi yleisen asumistuen ja erityisesti viimesijaisen etuuden, toimeentulotuen, saajalla olisi oikeus minkä suuruiseen sosiaaliturvaan tahansa. Kansaneläkelaitos on asettanut esimerkiksi Helsinkiin tietyn suuruisen asumismenojen maksimin, minkä ylittävä määrä jää toimeentulotuen saajan perusosasta vastattavaksi. Eli asumismenojen ylittäessä tämän maksimimäärän, osa toimeentulotuen perusosasta, eli siitä, minkä tulisi jäädä käteen toimeentulotuessa hyväksyttävien menojen (kuten vuokran) jälkeen, joudutaan käyttämään vuokranmaksuun. Eli käteen jäävä osuus pienenee.


Pitää paikkansa, jos haluaa asua väljemmin, niin silloin vähävarainen tinkii monista muista menoista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:44 ----------






> No olisihan se hauska kuulla, miksi sinun mielestäsi yhteiskunnan nettoveronmaksaja joutaa asumaan hevon kuusessa, mutta työttömän täytyy päästä etenkin kantakaupungin vuokra-asuntojen asuntojonon kärkeen.


En ole esittänyt että veronmaksaja joutaa asumaan hevon kuusessa enkä ole esittänyt että työttömän pitää päästä asuntojonon kärkeen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:45 ----------






> Saahan sitä epäillä, siihen sinulla on oikeus. Mutta teepä sillä tavalla, että katsot KVTES:stä tk-lääkärin palkkatason, sitten oikotie.fi:stä vaikka postinumeroalueiden 00500-00530 kolmioiden hintatason, otat esimerkiksi sieltä vaikka n. 400.000 euron hintaisen asunnon, ja sitten mietit, että kun opiskelija on velkaantunut opintolainalla ylisuuria asumismenoja kattaakseen (opiskelija, toisin kuin työtön, kun joutuu itse maksamaan leijonanosan asumisestaan ja vielä hankkimaan siihen päälle ruokarahansa) koko opintojensa ajan, eikä säästöjä ole, niin mistä ihmeestä hän lääkärinäkään saa sen pankin vaatiman 15 % omarahoitusosuuden kasaan?
> 
> Juujuu, populistinen heitto, ja pälä pälä, mutta valitettavan totta nuorten korkeakoulutettujen statuksessa.


Lääkäriopiskelija pystyy minimoimaan opiskeluaikana syntyvät velat. Kun lääkäri menee valmistuttuaan töihin, niin työhön kuuluva päivystys ja takapäivystys tuo lisää palkkaan mukavasti.






> Noin kymmenkunta pääkaupunkiseudulla työskentelevää sosiaalityöntekijää. Lisäksi kaksi tuntemaani työssäkäyvää henkilöä, joista toiselle maksettiin 4.500 euron vuokravelat, ja toiselle hiukkasen vähemmän.


Tuo "lähde" on tänne helppo heittää. Pitäisi pystyä esittämään faktaa esim. jostain suurpiiristä siitä, että kuinka paljon maksetiin vuokravelkoja niin ettei niitä tarvitse maksaa takaisin. Pitäisi tuo suuruusluokka siis tietää, jotta tiedetään että minkä kokoluokan ongelma on kyseessä vai ainoastaan yksittäistapaukset.





> Totta. Niinhän se on, että ennen kuin konkurssissa laitetaan firma kokonaan kiinni, myydään omaisuus sitä ennen pois. Sinne meni kemirat ja a-katsastukset jo vuosia sitten.
> 
> EDIT: ja ai niin, Kreikan takuutukset! Me tienataan tällä!


Olen itsekin miettinyt sitä että mikä myyntivimma on kun pitää tuottaviakin yrityksiä myydä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:31 ----------




> Minäkin olen nähnyt sosiaalitoimen erityistoimeentuloyksikön (jos muistan oikein tuon yksikön nimen) jäljiltä tilanteita, joissa on hoidettu vuokria, sähkölaskuja, terveydenhoitomenoja ym, koska asiakas on sananmukaisesti ryypännyt rahansa. Sitä en tiedä, yrittääkö edes em yksikkö periä myöhemmin ylimääräiset maksut. Yritykseksi se tosin useimmiten joka tapauksessa jäisi, koska ei meillä ulosotto vie vaatteita päältä kuten Aku Ankassa, eikä velkavankeuteen sananmukaisesti joudu.
> Luonnollisesti näin hyvin sosiaalitoimen asiakkaana olemisessaan menestyneet eivät halua asioilleen julkisuutta levittelemällä papereitaan kaiken kansan nähtäville.


En kiistä sitä että joku ryyppää rahansa ja sosiaalitoimisto maksaa vuokrarästit. Mutta pointti on siinä että mitä muuta tämän henkilön elämään liittyy ja tekeekö hän sen toistuvasti. Edelleen kuinka yleistä tämä on. Jos kyse on yksittäisistä tapauksista, niin silloin ei ole kyseessa laaja ongelma verorahojen käytön kannalta.








> Monet mikroyrittäjät tienaavat huonommin kuin vastaavassa työssä toisen palveluksessa. On tietysti hyvä kysymys, onko yrittäminen silloin mielekästä, mutta puskurirahaa eivät pysty kerryttämään.
> 
> Vakuutusyhtiöiden lakimies selosti Ylen radiolähetyksessä hyvin tämän keskeytysvakuutus-asian. Jos yrityksen toiminta keskeytyy esim siksi, että pandemia sairastuttaa yrityksen työntekijät tai tuhoaa yrityksen tuotteet, voidaan keskeytysvakuutuksesta maksaa korvausta, mutta ei silloin jos pandemia halvaannuttaa koko talouselämän.
> Keskeytysvakuutus on kuitenkin kuten palovakuutus, joka perustuu riskin jakamiseen ja siihen, että yleensä kaikkien talot eivät pala yhtä aikaa. Nyt kuitenkin pandemia on "polttanut" niin paljon taloja, että kaikkien maailman vakuutusyhtiöiden varat eivät riitä korvauksiin, vaan valtiovaltojen on tultava apuun.
> 
> Sitten omana mielipiteenäni totean, että moni yrittäjä on maksanut kauan kallista keskeytysvakuutusta ja luullut sen korvaavan kaikki mahdolliset keskeytykset. Jos valtiovalta joutuu määräämään jonkin toimialan lopettamaan toimintansa määräajaksi (ja ei siis kysymys ole muutamasta päivästä), on erittäin kohtuullista, että valtio korvaa yritysten menetykset edes osittain. Toinen asia onkin, onko se tulevaisuudessa mahdollista, mutta nyt on oltava, koska uusia pelisääntöjä ei ole vielä ehtinyt muodostua. Yksi uusi pelisääntöjen kohta voi olla tulevaisuudessa esim tällainen: Valtio ei edes lupaa korvata tiettyjen toimialojen menetyksiä pandemian iskiessä tai ulkomaille matkustanut henkilö joutuu pandemian iskiessä maksamaan itse tai laajennetuilla vakuutuksillaan kulunsa. Kun nyt valtio edes jollakin tavalla lopulta otti Suomen suurimman viruslingon eli Suomen suurimman lentoaseman valvontaansa, on Suomeen palanneelle matkustajalle maksettu valtion toimesta taksimatka mihin tahansa Suomeen. Tämä on tietenkin tässä tilanteessa tällä "ensimmäisellä kerralla" ollut tarkoituksenmukaista.


Tässä on myös luovuus tulemassa avuksi, kiinteistön omistaja voi antaa vuokra-alennuksen, poistaa vuokrat kokonaan tai sopia kertyneistä vuokrista maksujärjestelyn. NÄin on tehtykin, mutta mitenkäs Triplassa omistajat suhtautuvat vuokrajärjestelyihin ? Siellä on 60 ravintolaa !

----------


## fani

No mutta sehän on mukava ajatus, että nuori potentiaalinen tuleva yhteiskunnan nettoveronmaksaja joutuu useita vuosia pihistelemään kaikessa mahdollisessa, jonka jälkeen tehdä töitä hiki hatussa, että pystyy elämään ja asumaan missä haluaa, siinä missä tyyppi joka ei ole pannut tikkua ristiin elämässään saa asua samantyyppisessä asunnossa ja samalla sijainnilla. Epäreilu asetelma sanon minä. 

Minä alan pikkuhiljaa epäillä, että olet täällä vaan provosoimassa muita noine absurdeine ajatuksineen (joista osa on kaiken lisäksi tässä maassa käytössä). Malli 339-DF tulisi ehdottomasti ottaa käyttöön tässä maassa varsinkin siksi, että Helsingin kasvavaan asuntokysyntään ja hinnannousuun saataisiin vihdoin jotain konkreettisia toimia.

----------


## Melamies

> Lääkäriopiskelija pystyy minimoimaan opiskeluaikana syntyvät velat. Kun lääkäri menee valmistuttuaan töihin, niin työhön kuuluva päivystys ja takapäivystys tuo lisää palkkaan mukavasti.


Lääkäreiden elämä ei ole aina ruusuilla tanssimista. Siitä kertovat myös korkeat itsemurha- ja päihteidenväärinkäyttöluvut, jotka äkkiseltään luulisi terveyden huippuammattilaisilla olevan päinvastoin erittäin pienet. Kaikki lääkärit eivät myöskään ole valinneet pitkää ja vaativaa koulutusta päästäkseen tekemään paljon rahaa, vaan kutsumuksenaan pelastaa ihmishenkiä. (enkä tarkoita, että lääkärit eivät olisi ansainneet palkkaansa) Päivystysputket ovat rankkoja, siitä ovat monet lääkärit kertoneet myös julkisuudessa. Sellaisen jälkeen kohtuullisen pituinen työmatka pitäisi olla heille mahdollinen.






> Tuo "lähde" on tänne helppo heittää. Pitäisi pystyä esittämään faktaa esim. jostain suurpiiristä siitä, että kuinka paljon maksetiin vuokravelkoja niin ettei niitä tarvitse maksaa takaisin. Pitäisi tuo suuruusluokka siis tietää, jotta tiedetään että minkä kokoluokan ongelma on kyseessä vai ainoastaan yksittäistapaukset.
> 
> En kiistä sitä että joku ryyppää rahansa ja sosiaalitoimisto maksaa vuokrarästit. Mutta pointti on siinä että mitä muuta tämän henkilön elämään liittyy ja tekeekö hän sen toistuvasti. Edelleen kuinka yleistä tämä on. Jos kyse on yksittäisistä tapauksista, niin silloin ei ole kyseessa laaja ongelma verorahojen käytön kannalta.


Ainakin minun tuntemissa tapauksissa on ollut toistuvuutta, vaikka sossutoimihenkilö onkin ripittänyt ja sanonut tämän olevan sitten poikkeus ja viimeinen kerta. Siksi onkin kansalaisia eriarvoistavaa ja huolestuttavaa, että jotkut voivat laskea sen varaan, että voi ryypätä ja rällätä miten vaan ja aina yhteiskunta auttaa. (Kunhan ei hölmöile niin paljon, että joutuu vankilaan. Vankilaan tahallaan täysihoitoon haluavat ovatkin oma marginaaliryhmänsä.) Ongelma on tietenkin kansantaloutemme mittakaavassa rahallisesti toivottavasti pieni, mutta ei periaatteellisesti. Lisäksi epäilen sen kasvavan koko ajan.

Siinä olet oikeassa, että tuon ongelman yleisyys ja rahallinen suuruusluokka pitäisi valtiovallan toimesta selvittää. Minun mielestäni tuo selvitys pitäisi olla käytettävissä ennen seuraavia eduskuntavaaleja ja edelleen hallitusneuvotteluissa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kajaanissakin on yksiöiden vuokrataso luokkaa 400-500 euroa. Yllättävän korkea asuntojen arvoon nähden. Savonlinnassa 350-450, siellä asuntojen arvotkin taitavat olla hieman alhaisemmat. Valtion varmaan pitäisi ostaa jotain asuntoja, että päästäisiin tuohon 300 euron rajaan, mutta säästöä alkaisi kertyä kymmenen vuoden jälkeen. Asuntoja lienee paljonkin tyhjillään, vaikkei niitä yksityisille enää hirveästi edes yritetä myydä.


Pistävät puskutraktorilla murskaksi käyttökelpoisia asuntoja, jotta "asuntomarkkinat eivät häiriintyisi"

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:19 ----------




> Niin et sinä ainakaan pysty. Eikä siihen paljoa vaadita, että tulkitsee perustuslakia väärin. Et pysty todistamaan yhtään mitään noilla olemattomilla perusteilla.


Olet tietys siinä mielessä oikeassa että todistustaakka on minulla kun yritän kumota 339-DF mallin perustuslain vastaisena. Mutta keskustelun kulkiessa juupas-eipäs akselilla minulla ei ole suurempaa ongelmaa, koska hyväksyn nykyisen mallin, jossa Katajannokalla ja Jätkäsaaressa asuminen ei edellytä työssäkäyntiä.

339-DF mallilla ei tule kannatajia mistään muulta siten se ei tästä viestiketjusta mene edes keskusteluun muille foorumeille, käsittelystä puhumattakaan. Ilman perustuslain analysoimistakin pääsyy tähän on että lainlaatija ei lähde viemään yhteiskuntaa taaksepäin kirjaamalla lakiin hyväksytyn eriarvoisuuden.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:29 ----------




> Minä alan pikkuhiljaa epäillä, että olet täällä vaan provosoimassa muita noine absurdeine ajatuksineen (joista osa on kaiken lisäksi tässä maassa käytössä). Malli 339-DF tulisi ehdottomasti ottaa käyttöön tässä maassa varsinkin siksi, että Helsingin kasvavaan asuntokysyntään ja hinnannousuun saataisiin vihdoin jotain konkreettisia toimia.


Nettidemokratia on näköjään sitä että jos ei ole möykkäävän lauman kanssa samaa mielta, niin sitten on provosoimassa. Hyvin omaperäinen tulkinta kun sanon puolustavani olemassa olevaa lakia. Siinä ei sitten ole mitään  abssurdia kun ruvetaan ajamaan väkeä Helsingistä ulos.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:33 ----------




> Lääkäreiden elämä ei ole aina ruusuilla tanssimista. Siitä kertovat myös korkeat itsemurha- ja päihteidenväärinkäyttöluvut, jotka äkkiseltään luulisi terveyden huippuammattilaisilla olevan päinvastoin erittäin pienet. Kaikki lääkärit eivät myöskään ole valinneet pitkää ja vaativaa koulutusta päästäkseen tekemään paljon rahaa, vaan kutsumuksenaan pelastaa ihmishenkiä. (enkä tarkoita, että lääkärit eivät olisi ansainneet palkkaansa) Päivystysputket ovat rankkoja, siitä ovat monet lääkärit kertoneet myös julkisuudessa. Sellaisen jälkeen kohtuullisen pituinen työmatka pitäisi olla heille mahdollinen.


Lääkärin ammatti on raskas ja he ovat palkkansa ansainneet. Tapaan työssäni lääkäreitä ja kaikesta elämän ongelmista olemme puhuneet, mutta yksikään lääkäri ei ole koskaan valittanut että jollain tavalla olisi ongelmia asumiseen liittyvissä asioissa tai osoittanut kadetta siitä, mihin vuokra-asuntoja on sijoitettu.





> Ainakin minun tuntemissa tapauksissa on ollut toistuvuutta, vaikka sossutoimihenkilö onkin ripittänyt ja sanonut tämän olevan sitten poikkeus ja viimeinen kerta. Siksi onkin kansalaisia eriarvoistavaa ja huolestuttavaa, että jotkut voivat laskea sen varaan, että voi ryypätä ja rällätä miten vaan ja aina yhteiskunta auttaa. (Kunhan ei hölmöile niin paljon, että joutuu vankilaan. Vankilaan tahallaan täysihoitoon haluavat ovatkin oma marginaaliryhmänsä.) Ongelma on tietenkin kansantaloutemme mittakaavassa rahallisesti toivottavasti pieni, mutta ei periaatteellisesti. Lisäksi epäilen sen kasvavan koko ajan.


Sosiaalityöntekijän tulee hallita tilanne, kun kohtaa alkoholiriippuvaisen potilaan. Yhden kerran voi äärimmäisessä hädässä pelastaa vuokra-asukkaan, mutta tilanteen jatkuessa samanlaisena voidaan ottaa välitystili käyttöön. Tunnen muutamia, joilla sellainen on. toimii hyvin. 




> Siinä olet oikeassa, että tuon ongelman yleisyys ja rahallinen suuruusluokka pitäisi valtiovallan toimesta selvittää. Minun mielestäni tuo selvitys pitäisi olla käytettävissä ennen seuraavia eduskuntavaaleja ja edelleen hallitusneuvotteluissa.


Siihen ei tarvita edes valtiovallan toimia, tiedot saa vaikkapa pro gradua suorittava opiskelija käyttöönsä. Todennäköistä onkin että asiaa sivuavia opinnäytetöitä on tehty useita. Nekin muuten löytyy googlaamalla.

----------


## Melamies

> Siihen ei tarvita edes valtiovallan toimia, tiedot saa vaikkapa pro gradua suorittava opiskelija käyttöönsä. Todennäköistä onkin että asiaa sivuavia opinnäytetöitä on tehty useita. Nekin muuten löytyy googlaamalla.


Ikävä kyllä poliittinen päätöksenteko ei perustu ensisijaisesti suoraviivaiseen tiedon etsimiseen. Siksi tarvitaan selvityksiä, komiteamietintöjä ja kaikkia mahdollisia asiantuntijoita ja dosentteja. Hyväkään gradu ei yksinään auta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ikävä kyllä poliittinen päätöksenteko ei perustu ensisijaisesti suoraviivaiseen tiedon etsimiseen. Siksi tarvitaan selvityksiä, komiteamietintöjä ja kaikkia mahdollisia asiantuntijoita ja dosentteja. Hyväkään gradu ei yksinään auta.


Luettelit aivan oikein niitä osia, joihin vastuullinen päätöksenteko perustuu. Tai pitäisi perustua. Kommenttini koski yhden asian yhtä osaa, josta keskustelimme. Se liittyi siihen  kuinka paljon sosiaalitoimi maksaa vuokrarästejä. Faktatietoa tästä ei tässä ketjussa esitetty.

----------


## citybus

> Luettelit aivan oikein niitä osia, joihin vastuullinen päätöksenteko perustuu. Tai pitäisi perustua. Kommenttini koski yhden asian yhtä osaa, josta keskustelimme. Se liittyi siihen  kuinka paljon sosiaalitoimi maksaa vuokrarästejä. Faktatietoa tästä ei tässä ketjussa esitetty.


Nyt me olemme salomaa ihan samaa mieltä. Minunkin mielestäni pitäisi tutkia harkinnanvaraisten toimeentulotukietuuksien (ei siis perustoimeentulotuen) maksukäytäntöjä ihan valtiollisella tasolla. Ihmisten yhdenvertaisuus on näet todella kaukana näistä tilanteista. Onhan se outoa, jos rahaa kaadetaan maksukykyisille ihmisille tuhansiakin euroja kerrallaan, kun vuokrarahat on ensin ryypätty ja rellestetty. Ainakin eräässä suuressa Uudenmaan ulkopuolisessa kaupungissa (en nyt siis puhu yksittäistasolla pk-seudusta) näitä rahansiirtoja varten on ihan omat yhteistyökanavansa sosiaalityöntekijöiden ja kunnallisen vuokra-asuntotoimijan välillä, tuttavani kertoi, että hänen ei tarvitse kuin soittaa omalle sosiaalityöntekijälleen ja asiat lähtevät rullaamaan.

Tämän tutkimuksen vaan pitäisi tulla nimenomaan STM:n tasolta. En usko, että yksittäinen graduntekijä saisi tutkimuslupaa kovin suureen määrään yksityisten salassa pidettäviä etuustietoja, ja otos ei olisi kovinkaan kattava. Luulenpa vaan, että käy samoin kuten ikuisuustutkimukselle maahanmuuton kustannuksista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Nyt me olemme salomaa ihan samaa mieltä. Minunkin mielestäni pitäisi tutkia harkinnanvaraisten toimeentulotukietuuksien (ei siis perustoimeentulotuen) maksukäytäntöjä ihan valtiollisella tasolla. Ihmisten yhdenvertaisuus on näet todella kaukana näistä tilanteista. Onhan se outoa, jos rahaa kaadetaan maksukykyisille ihmisille tuhansiakin euroja kerrallaan, kun vuokrarahat on ensin ryypätty ja rellestetty. Ainakin eräässä suuressa Uudenmaan ulkopuolisessa kaupungissa (en nyt siis puhu yksittäistasolla pk-seudusta) näitä rahansiirtoja varten on ihan omat yhteistyökanavansa sosiaalityöntekijöiden ja kunnallisen vuokra-asuntotoimijan välillä, tuttavani kertoi, että hänen ei tarvitse kuin soittaa omalle sosiaalityöntekijälleen ja asiat lähtevät rullaamaan.
> 
> Tämän tutkimuksen vaan pitäisi tulla nimenomaan STM:n tasolta. En usko, että yksittäinen graduntekijä saisi tutkimuslupaa kovin suureen määrään yksityisten salassa pidettäviä etuustietoja, ja otos ei olisi kovinkaan kattava. Luulenpa vaan, että käy samoin kuten ikuisuustutkimukselle maahanmuuton kustannuksista.


Nyt on keskustelussa esitetty että on mahdollista vetää kunnon ryyppyputki ja poltaa siihen kaikki rahansa ja sitten mennä sossuun ja sanoa että tarvitsisin rahaa vuokranmaksuu ja sieltä löytyy. Jos tällaista esittää, niin pitäisi pystyä myös todistamaan mihin väite perustuu. Se ei riitä että "eräässä kaupungissa eräs sosiaalityöntekijä jakaa rahaa tai tunnen yhden, joka kertoi että ...."

Jään odottamaan faktaa tuosta vuokrarästien maksamisesta.

Tiedätkös muuten, mihin perustuu se että bussit aamulla varikolta lähtevät linjalle kuljettamaan matkustajia ja siten pyörittämään tätä yhteiskunnan keskeistä toimintoa ?

----------


## citybus

> Nyt on keskustelussa esitetty että on mahdollista vetää kunnon ryyppyputki ja poltaa siihen kaikki rahansa ja sitten mennä sossuun ja sanoa että tarvitsisin rahaa vuokranmaksuu ja sieltä löytyy. Jos tällaista esittää, niin pitäisi pystyä myös todistamaan mihin väite perustuu. Se ei riitä että "eräässä kaupungissa eräs sosiaalityöntekijä jakaa rahaa tai tunnen yhden, joka kertoi että ...."
> 
> Jään odottamaan faktaa tuosta vuokrarästien maksamisesta.
> 
> Tiedätkös muuten, mihin perustuu se että bussit aamulla varikolta lähtevät linjalle kuljettamaan matkustajia ja siten pyörittämään tätä yhteiskunnan keskeistä toimintoa ?


Ei tulisi mieleenikään, että "löisin mitään faktoja tiskiin" näistä toimeentulotukietuuksien myöntämisistä. Minä en ole mikään whistleblower enkä myöskään ruoki trolleja. Ja kaikkein eniten kunnioitan paitsi tukipäätösten saajien yksityisyyttä, myös sitä, etteivät näistä tukipäätöslinjauksista kertovat virkamiehet joudu maalittamisen, häiriköinnin ja sanktioiden kohteeksi.

----------


## samulih

> Perustoimeentulotukea voi saada Suomessa asuva tai oleskeleva henkilö tai perhe, jonka tulot ja varat eivät riitä välttämättömiin jokapäiväisiin menoihin.





> Jos sinulla on erityisiä menoja, joita perustoimeentulotuki ei kata, kunnan sosiaalitoimisto voi harkintansa mukaan myöntää täydentävää ja ehkäisevää toimeentulotukea.





> Kunta voi lisäksi myöntää ehkäisevää toimeentulotukea, joka liittyy usein sosiaalityöhön. Kunta myöntää sitä harkintansa mukaan. Ehkäisevän toimeentulotuen tarkoitus on edistää sinun tai perheesi sosiaalista turvallisuutta ja omatoimista suoriutumista sekä ehkäistä syrjäytymistä ja pitkäaikaista riippuvuutta toimeentulotuesta.


Pikaisesti löysin nuo tuet, eikös jokaisessa ole että jos ei varat riitä, ei taida olla yrittäjän 100 000 tuloilla tuota ongelma.....

Tuossa vielä koko paketti https://stm.fi/toimeentulotuki

----------


## citybus

> Pikaisesti löysin nuo tuet, eikös jokaisessa ole että jos ei varat riitä, ei taida olla yrittäjän 100 000 tuloilla tuota ongelma.....
> 
> Tuossa vielä koko paketti https://stm.fi/toimeentulotuki


Ei ole. Ainoastaan perustoimeentulotuessa katsotaan todellisia käyttövaroja, ja aikanaan kun kunnat sitä myönsivät, eikä Kela, soveltamiskäytännöt vaihtelivat. Jotkut kunnat käskivät myydä 300 euron arvoisen autonkin pois, ennen kuin tukea tippui, ja toiset taas hyväksyivät vähäisiä omistuksia.

Harvalla pk-yrittäjällä muuten on 100.000 euron tuloja, ja harvalla pk-yrityksellä edes tuon suuruista liikevaihtoa.

Kunnat päättävät itse muista toimeentulotuen muodoista kuin perustoimeentulotuesta, ja niiden soveltamiskäytäntöjen suhteen vain taivas on rajana.

EDIT: Tämä ketju on kieltämättä avannut silmiäni monella tavalla: yhteiskunnan korkeakoulutettujen tulotasoon sekä toisaalta yrittäjien elämään liittyy näemmä niin paljon stereotyyppisiä väärinkäsityksiä (osin varmasti tahallisia tai milloin minkäkin luokka-, tutkinto- tai muun kateuden ja silkan sokeuden aiheuttamia), etten enää yhtään ihmettele, mistä monenmoinen herra- ja yrittäjäviha syntyy.

----------


## samulih

No kun tiedät niin on oiva hetki sitten kertoa tarkemmin, kiitos asian selvennöksestä näillä osin mitä oli tuossa, ymmärrät varmaan että kun huutelet foliohattumiesten tietotoimiston tasoisella tavalla pitävät sinua muut ehkä vähän vähä-älyisena, on aina hyvä muista että debatissa on aivan sama ketä tunnet jos et voi mitenkään todistaa asioitasi ja etenkään jos se on ainutkertainen "no yhen kerran jne."

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:04 ----------

Viha? hah, ei yhtään ihmettele mistä oppi-kirjasta haettu taas sanat..... tietäisitkin vihasta jotain niin et kirjoittelisi tuollaisia hepposia pellejuttuja.

----------


## Salomaa

> No kun tiedät niin on oiva hetki sitten kertoa tarkemmin, kiitos asian selvennöksestä näillä osin mitä oli tuossa, ymmärrät varmaan että kun huutelet foliohattumiesten tietotoimiston tasoisella tavalla pitävät sinua muut ehkä vähän vähä-älyisena, on aina hyvä muista että debatissa on aivan sama ketä tunnet jos et voi mitenkään todistaa asioitasi ja etenkään jos se on ainutkertainen "no yhen kerran jne.".


Tätä samaa minäkin olen koettanut muutaman viestin ja muutaman päivän ajan vääntää. Mutta ....

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:12 ----------




> Ei tulisi mieleenikään, että "löisin mitään faktoja tiskiin" näistä toimeentulotukietuuksien myöntämisistä. Minä en ole mikään whistleblower enkä myöskään ruoki trolleja. Ja kaikkein eniten kunnioitan paitsi tukipäätösten saajien yksityisyyttä, myös sitä, etteivät näistä tukipäätöslinjauksista kertovat virkamiehet joudu maalittamisen, häiriköinnin ja sanktioiden kohteeksi.


Tuo tosiaan taas on sellaista "faktaa" että voi huoletta viljellä, että sosiaalitoimistosta saa rahaa ryyppäämiseen.

----------


## citybus

> Tätä samaa minäkin olen koettanut muutaman viestin ja muutaman päivän ajan vääntää. Mutta ....
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:12 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Tuo tosiaan taas on sellaista "faktaa" että voi huoletta viljellä, että sosiaalitoimistosta saa rahaa ryyppäämiseen.


Ymmärrän kyllä, että haluaisit kovasti tietää näiden virkamiesten nimiä. Mutta ei niitä tule.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ymmärrän kyllä, että haluaisit kovasti tietää näiden virkamiesten nimiä. Mutta ei niitä tule.


Mitä tahansa paikkaansa pitämätöntä tietoa voi tällä foorumilla kun levittää, kun ei pysty todistamaan väitteitään. Ei yksittäisten virkamiesten nimiä tarvita siihen että jos toteennäytetään harkinnanvaraisen toimeentulotuen jakoperusteita.

----------


## citybus

> Mitä tahansa paikkaansa pitämätöntä tietoa voi tällä foorumilla kun levittää, kun ei pysty todistamaan väitteitään. Ei yksittäisten virkamiesten nimiä tarvita siihen että jos toteennäytetään harkinnanvaraisen toimeentulotuen jakoperusteita.


Tästä on viimeksi viime viikolla uutisoitu.

https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/1443886

----------


## fani

> Mitä tahansa paikkaansa pitämätöntä tietoa voi tällä foorumilla kun levittää, kun ei pysty todistamaan väitteitään. Ei yksittäisten virkamiesten nimiä tarvita siihen että jos toteennäytetään harkinnanvaraisen toimeentulotuen jakoperusteita.


Sinulle tämä todistusaineisto olisi jokaisen toimeentuloa saaneen kuitit ja päätökset. Ymmärtänet, että niitä ei tänne ihan helposti saa ja vaikka osasta saisikin minulla ei henkilökohtaisesti ole mitään mielenkiintoa mennä näiltä ihmisiltä tätä todistusaineistoa vaatimaan. Riittää, että tiedän sataprosenttisella varmuudella keille, kuinka paljon ja mistä syystä on myönnetty tälläistä tukea. Tuskin tällä foorumilla kukaan valehtelee suut ja silmät täyteen, joten tälläisen faktatiedon keräämiseen tuskin tarvinnee ryhtyä.

----------


## citybus

> No kun tiedät niin on oiva hetki sitten kertoa tarkemmin, kiitos asian selvennöksestä näillä osin mitä oli tuossa, ymmärrät varmaan että kun huutelet foliohattumiesten tietotoimiston tasoisella tavalla pitävät sinua muut ehkä vähän vähä-älyisena, on aina hyvä muista että debatissa on aivan sama ketä tunnet jos et voi mitenkään todistaa asioitasi ja etenkään jos se on ainutkertainen "no yhen kerran jne."
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:07 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:04 ----------
> 
> Viha? hah, ei yhtään ihmettele mistä oppi-kirjasta haettu taas sanat..... tietäisitkin vihasta jotain niin et kirjoittelisi tuollaisia hepposia pellejuttuja.


Siinähän sitä vihaa tuli oikein oppikirjamainen ryöpsähdys.

Pakko kyllä todeta, että kun tuon kirjoituksesi lukee, niin kieltämättä tulee ajatus siitä, että jotkut kirjoitukset kertovat enemmän kirjoittajastaan kuin itse asiasta.

----------


## Melamies

> Mitä tahansa paikkaansa pitämätöntä tietoa voi tällä foorumilla kun levittää, kun ei pysty todistamaan väitteitään. Ei yksittäisten virkamiesten nimiä tarvita siihen että jos toteennäytetään harkinnanvaraisen toimeentulotuen jakoperusteita.


Jos on kuullut jotakin siinä mielessä luottamuksellisesti, että tiedon kertojaa ei saa paljastaa, niin sitten kunniallinen ihminen menettelee näin. Eihän kukaan väitä, että Suomessa ei esiintyisi esim viinan salamyyntiä, huumekauppaa, prostituutiota, raiskauksia ja pedofiiliaa, vaikka niihin syyllistyneiden nimiluetteloa ja kirjallisia dokumentteja niistä ei olisi esittää. En toki väitä em asioiden olevan yhteismitallisia sossutukien väärinkäytön kanssa.

----------


## citybus

> Sinulle tämä todistusaineisto olisi jokaisen toimeentuloa saaneen kuitit ja päätökset. Ymmärtänet, että niitä ei tänne ihan helposti saa ja vaikka osasta saisikin minulla ei henkilökohtaisesti ole mitään mielenkiintoa mennä näiltä ihmisiltä tätä todistusaineistoa vaatimaan. Riittää, että tiedän sataprosenttisella varmuudella keille, kuinka paljon ja mistä syystä on myönnetty tälläistä tukea. Tuskin tällä foorumilla kukaan valehtelee suut ja silmät täyteen, joten tälläisen faktatiedon keräämiseen tuskin tarvinnee ryhtyä.


Trollejahan on foorumit täynnä.

----------


## Melamies

> Luettelit aivan oikein niitä osia, joihin vastuullinen päätöksenteko perustuu. Tai pitäisi perustua. Kommenttini koski yhden asian yhtä osaa, josta keskustelimme. Se liittyi siihen  kuinka paljon sosiaalitoimi maksaa vuokrarästejä. Faktatietoa tästä ei tässä ketjussa esitetty.


Tässä sitten esimerkki siitä, että hyväkin idea tai tutkimus ei saa vastakaikua, jos se tulee "väärältä" taholta:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11306547

----------


## citybus

> Jos on kuullut jotakin siinä mielessä luottamuksellisesti, että tiedon kertojaa ei saa paljastaa, niin sitten kunniallinen ihminen menettelee näin. Eihän kukaan väitä, että Suomessa ei esiintyisi esim viinan salamyyntiä, huumekauppaa, prostituutiota, raiskauksia ja pedofiiliaa, vaikka niihin syyllistyneiden nimiluetteloa ja kirjallisia dokumentteja niistä ei olisi esittää. En toki väitä em asioiden olevan yhteismitallisia sossutukien väärinkäytön kanssa.


Juurikin näin. Minä en ainakaan levittele salassapidettävää tietoa enkä todellakaan kerro ilmiötasolla näistä asioista puhuvien nimiä jotta jotkut saisivat tehdä näistä ihmisistä ilmiantoja ja maalittaa heitä (tai muutenkaan), koska ilmiötasolla jollain keskustelufoorumilla asiasta keskustellessa jokainen tukeutuu omiin faktoihinsa. Täällä ei käydä oikeutta. Ja jos joku siksi kyseenalaistaa, että tällaista ongelmaa ei ole, niin ihan vapaasti. Saa sitten ainakin rauhan omaan päiväänsä ja voi kulkea laput silmillä ja tulpat korvissa.

Vähän sama, kun että joku sanoisi, että meillä ei ole huumausainerikollisuutta, kun ei ole koskaan nähnyt tai kuullut tällaisesta annettua tuomiota.

----------


## Melamies

Perustuslakikysymys liittyy tähän ketjuun mielestäni siten, että Suomi on pakotettu jossain vaiheessa muuttamaan perustuslakiansa taloudellisten realiteettien vuoksi. Tämä tulee vaikuttamaan myös Helsingin kaupunkisuunniteluun.

Ilta=Sanomat 11. huhtikuuta ja sivulla plus 9 Lasse Lehtinen kirjoitta otsikolla "Perustuslain noutopöytä" ja siitä nämä lainaukset:

"Napoleonille hyvä perustuslaki oli "lyhyt ja epäselvä". Suomelle se on pitkä ja epäselvä."

"Perustuslaista on tullut noutopöytä, josta poimitaan mieleiset, kun halutaan vastustaa jotain."

"Liuku alkoi, kun kansanedustaja Sakari Knuuttila sai 1970-luvulla perustuslakiin muutoksen, jonka mukaan Suomen kansalaisella on oikeus työhön. Yhtä viisaasti olisi voinut säätää, että täysi-ikäisellä suomalaisella on perustuslain takaama oikeus onnelliseen parisuhteeseen."

----------


## Salomaa

> Tästä on viimeksi viime viikolla uutisoitu.
> 
> https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/paikalliset/1443886


_Jos asiakkaalla on ollut riittävät tulot ja varat vuokran maksuun, niin hakemus hylätään pääsääntöisesti._ 

_Luhtasela näkee, että vuokrarästit liittyvät korkeisiin asumismenoihin, yleensä velkaantumiseen, pieniin tuloihin tai tulottomuuteen sekä talouden hallinnan ongelmiin._ 

Hyvä kun laitoit tuon, siinähän ei puhuta sosiaaliturvalla ryyppäämisesta mitään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:13 ----------




> Sinulle tämä todistusaineisto olisi jokaisen toimeentuloa saaneen kuitit ja päätökset. Ymmärtänet, että niitä ei tänne ihan helposti saa ja vaikka osasta saisikin minulla ei henkilökohtaisesti ole mitään mielenkiintoa mennä näiltä ihmisiltä tätä todistusaineistoa vaatimaan. Riittää, että tiedän sataprosenttisella varmuudella keille, kuinka paljon ja mistä syystä on myönnetty tälläistä tukea. Tuskin tällä foorumilla kukaan valehtelee suut ja silmät täyteen, joten tälläisen faktatiedon keräämiseen tuskin tarvinnee ryhtyä.


En syytä valehtelusta , mutta liioittelusta. Edelleenkin on todistamatta, että sosiaaliturvalla voi ryypätä. Faktatiedon esittäminen ei tarkoita yksittäisten päätösten erittelyä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:16 ----------




> Jos on kuullut jotakin siinä mielessä luottamuksellisesti, että tiedon kertojaa ei saa paljastaa, niin sitten kunniallinen ihminen menettelee näin. Eihän kukaan väitä, että Suomessa ei esiintyisi esim viinan salamyyntiä, huumekauppaa, prostituutiota, raiskauksia ja pedofiiliaa, vaikka niihin syyllistyneiden nimiluetteloa ja kirjallisia dokumentteja niistä ei olisi esittää. En toki väitä em asioiden olevan yhteismitallisia sossutukien väärinkäytön kanssa.


Väitteiden esittäminen on helppoa, kun itse asettuu samalla sille kannalle että niitä ei tarvitse todistaa oikeaksi eikä niitä voi todistaa oikeaksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:20 ----------




> Tässä sitten esimerkki siitä, että hyväkin idea tai tutkimus ei saa vastakaikua, jos se tulee "väärältä" taholta:
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11306547


Halusitko rinnastaa Stockmannin konsultin idean 339-DF-malliin ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:28 ----------




> Juurikin näin. Minä en ainakaan levittele salassapidettävää tietoa enkä todellakaan kerro ilmiötasolla näistä asioista puhuvien nimiä jotta jotkut saisivat tehdä näistä ihmisistä ilmiantoja ja maalittaa heitä (tai muutenkaan), koska ilmiötasolla jollain keskustelufoorumilla asiasta keskustellessa jokainen tukeutuu omiin faktoihinsa. Täällä ei käydä oikeutta. Ja jos joku siksi kyseenalaistaa, että tällaista ongelmaa ei ole, niin ihan vapaasti. Saa sitten ainakin rauhan omaan päiväänsä ja voi kulkea laput silmillä ja tulpat korvissa.
> 
> Vähän sama, kun että joku sanoisi, että meillä ei ole huumausainerikollisuutta, kun ei ole koskaan nähnyt tai kuullut tällaisesta annettua tuomiota.


en kiistä että jollain on ryyppyputki ja sitten hakee vuokrarästeihin tukea, mutta siinä pitää sitten myös ottaa huomioon , mitä kaikkea näihin ongelmien kokonaispalettiin sisältyy. Ja se toinen ongelma on tieto, siitä minkä suurusluokan kysymys on vuokrarästien maksaminen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:32 ----------

Tässä pari lainattua lausetta erään kunnan täydentävän toimeentulontuen soveltamisohjeesta.


_Vuokravelkoja ei pidetä asumistukilai
n 6 §:ssä tarkoitettuina juoksevina 
asumismenoina. Vuokrarästit ovat velkoja_

_Pääsääntöisesti velkojen maksamista ei pidetä toime
entulotuessa huomioon otettavana menona._ 

Kun faktaa toimeentulotuen väärästä käytöstä ei haluta esittää, niin minä voin esittää kuinka asiat todellisuudessa ovat. Siten väitteet väärästä käytöstä pikkuhiljaa kumoutuvat.

----------


## Melamies

> Väitteiden esittäminen on helppoa, kun itse asettuu samalla sille kannalle että niitä ei tarvitse todistaa oikeaksi eikä niitä voi todistaa oikeaksi.


Tiettyyn sarjaan menevät tietyt asiat, esim kaverini kertoi minulle, että kävi painamassa naapurinsa vaimoa, mutta en voi todistaa sitä. Eipä voi mitään.

Lääkäri ei voi kertoa potilaan terveystietoja muille jne.

Et ymmärrä tai haluaa ymmärtää, miksi tästä asiasta (sosiaalitukien epänormaalista väärinkäytöstä) emme voi nyt laittaa viestiemme liitetiedostoiksi todisteita henkilötunnuksineen päivineen.

Tietoa asiasta kuitenkin löytyy ja tulee pakostakin jatkossa löytymään enemmän.

Tukien epänormaali väärinkäyttö ei edes ollut asian ydin, vaan ylipäänsä tukien mahdollistaman elämäntavan vaikutus yhteiskunnan talouteen.




> Halusitko rinnastaa Stockmannin konsultin idean 339-DF-malliin ?


En, vaan esimerkkinä siitä, että esim gradu ei ole välttämättä virallisen selvityksen veroinen esim hallitusneuvotteluissa. Tuo konsulttihan ei ollut Stockmannin, vaan ulkopuolinen vapaaehtoinen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kaverini kertoi minulle, että kävi painamassa naapurinsa vaimoa, mutta en voi todistaa sitä. Eipä voi mitään.


Se on oikeusjärjestelmämme keskeisiä periaatteita, ihminen on syytön niin kauan kunnes hänet syylliseksi todetaan. 






> En, vaan esimerkkinä siitä, että esim gradu ei ole välttämättä virallisen selvityksen veroinen esim hallitusneuvotteluissa. Tuo konsulttihan ei ollut Stockmannin, vaan ulkopuolinen vapaaehtoinen.


Stockmannit ja Hallitukset ovat omia kysymyksiä. Mutta edelleen on auki minkä suurusluokan ongelma on vuokrarästien maksaminen tai sosiaaliturvalla ryyppääminen. Mutta itse olen parhaillaan selvittämässä asiaa.

----------


## Melamies

> Mutta edelleen on auki minkä suurusluokan ongelma on vuokrarästien maksaminen tai sosiaaliturvalla ryyppääminen. Mutta itse olen parhaillaan selvittämässä asiaa.


Se on asia, joka varmasti kiinnostaa monia. Sosiaaliturvastaan saamaa rahaa monikin käyttää jonkin verran ryyppämiseen, eihän raha ole korvamerkittyä. Lienemme samaa mieltä siitä, että ryyppäämisellä tässä tapauksessa tarkoitamme sitä siinä laajuudessa, että se aiheuttaa ryyppääjälle merkittäviä taloudellisia ongelmia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:44 ----------




> Se on oikeusjärjestelmämme keskeisiä periaatteita, ihminen on syytön niin kauan kunnes hänet syylliseksi todetaan.


Tarkoitin oikeastaan, että kaikkea ei voi kertoa eteenpäin niin, että henkilöt ovat tunnistettavissa.

----------


## SD202

> Ainakin minulta. Minulle urbaanina ihmisenä ei ole mitään arvoa "puistoilla", jotka ovat oikeasti metsää tai joutomaata. Metsää haluaville löytyy niitä tästä maasta ihan tarpeeksi, niitä ei tarvitse olla kaupunkien keskellä. Jos haluaa asua kaupungissa mutta metsän lähellä, on sitä varten jo olemassa metsälähiöitä niin paljon, ettei niitä tarvitse rakentaa lisää.


(Onpas täällä tullut keskustelua viime päivinä, sen takia kommentoin tähän hieman jälkijunassa.)

Kaikkia asioita ei voi mitata rahassa. Olin muutaman vuoden ajan töissä työpaikassa, joka sijaitsi muutaman kilometrin päässä Helsingin keskustasta. Kesäaikaan pyöräilin töihin. Yleensä työpäivän jälkeen en viitsinyt mennä kotiin neljän seinän sisälle vaan pyöräilin kotiin pidemmän kaavan kautta eli lähdin kohti keskustaa. Työpaikalta olisi päässyt maantieteellisesti suoraa reittiä kohti keskustaa, mutta ajelin polkupyörällä mieluummin Keskuspuiston kautta. Tuntui että ympärillä olevan luonnon vehreys auttoi nollaamaan työpäivän paremmin kuin vilkasliikenteisiä katuja pitkin pyöräily. Aika paljon tuolla Keskuspuiston teillä tuli vastaan muitakin ulkoilijoita eli näkisin Keskuspuistolle ihan tarvettakin.

Suomessa on toki metsää varsin runsaasti jo noin puolen tunnin ajomatkan päässä Helsingin keskustasta, mutta autoilun avulla tapahtuva ulkoilemaan lähtö ei ole juurikaan mikään ekoteko.

----------


## Salomaa

> Se on asia, joka varmasti kiinnostaa monia. Sosiaaliturvastaan saamaa rahaa monikin käyttää jonkin verran ryyppämiseen, eihän raha ole korvamerkittyä. Lienemme samaa mieltä siitä, että ryyppäämisellä tässä tapauksessa tarkoitamme sitä siinä laajuudessa, että se aiheuttaa ryyppääjälle merkittäviä taloudellisia ongelmia.


Kyllä, ryyppääminen on ongelma, jos sen takia jää vuokrat maksamatta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:44 ----------





> Tarkoitin oikeastaan, että kaikkea ei voi kertoa eteenpäin niin, että henkilöt ovat tunnistettavissa.


Tutkin illan mittään näitä tutkielmia, joissa on selvitetty harkinnanvaraisen toimeentulotuen jakoperusteita. Tietomääräni asiasta lisääntyy laajemmassa merkityksessä. Mutta ei niissä jaeta sosiaalityöntekijöiden nimiä eikä asiakkaiden nimiä. Eikä tarvitsekaan, kun selvitetään kokonaisuutta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:12 ----------




> (Onpas täällä tullut keskustelua viime päivinä, sen takia kommentoin tähän hieman jälkijunassa.)
> 
> Kaikkia asioita ei voi mitata rahassa. Olin muutaman vuoden ajan töissä työpaikassa, joka sijaitsi muutaman kilometrin päässä Helsingin keskustasta. Kesäaikaan pyöräilin töihin. Yleensä työpäivän jälkeen en viitsinyt mennä kotiin neljän seinän sisälle vaan pyöräilin kotiin pidemmän kaavan kautta eli lähdin kohti keskustaa. Työpaikalta olisi päässyt maantieteellisesti suoraa reittiä kohti keskustaa, mutta ajelin polkupyörällä mieluummin Keskuspuiston kautta. Tuntui että ympärillä olevan luonnon vehreys auttoi nollaamaan työpäivän paremmin kuin vilkasliikenteisiä katuja pitkin pyöräily. Aika paljon tuolla Keskuspuiston teillä tuli vastaan muitakin ulkoilijoita eli näkisin Keskuspuistolle ihan tarvettakin.
> 
> Suomessa on toki metsää varsin runsaasti jo noin puolen tunnin ajomatkan päässä Helsingin keskustasta, mutta autoilun avulla tapahtuva ulkoilemaan lähtö ei ole juurikaan mikään ekoteko.


Nimenomaan noin Helsinkiläisten enemmistö asiasta ajattelee. Oleellista on että KHO yhtyi myös näkemykseemme. Eli Keskuspuistoa ei rakenneta.

----------


## SD202

> Joka tapauksessa ennen kuin ajatus eksyy kokonaan sivuraiteille haluaisin kysyä sinulta Salomaa: Miten ratkaiset kysymyksen siitä, että jos kaikilla on vapaus valita asuinpaikkansa niin miten Helsingin tulisi silloin menetellä asian kanssa. Lisää taloja ei siis saisi rakentaa? Vaikutuksena on pakosti se, että asuntojen hinnat kallistuvat ja kaikki eivät saa valita asuinpaikkaansa, vaikka olisivat kuinka tuottavaa porukkaa yhteiskunnalle, joka sinänsä olisi epätasa-arvoista kun 2500 kuussa tienaava ei voisi muuttaa Helsinkiin, mutta työttömälle kuitenkin taataan asunto haluamaltaan paikalta. Samaan aikaan tukien määrä nousee työtä vieroksuville kun heitä ei voi velvoittaa muuttamaan pois. Asia on hieman ristiriitainen, siksi mitä todennäköisimmin 339-DF toi kyseisen mallin ajatustensa pohjalta julki.


Tämä lienee ongelma maissa, joissa on vain yksi tai pari kasvukeskusta. Suomi kuuluu näihin maihin. Asuntojen hintaero kasvukeskus vs. taantuva paikkakunta on todella räikeä. Euroopassa on joitakin, keskeisemmällä maantieteellisellä sijainnilla olevia maita, joissa kasvukeskuksia on useita. Toki maan asukaslukukin on sitten ihan jotain muuta kuin Suomen asukasluku. Mutta noissa Euroopan maissa, joissa on useampi kasvukeskus, asuntojen hintaerot eivät ole eri kaupunkien välillä yhtä räikeitä kuin Suomessa.

Ja selvyyden vuoksi: Minäkin olen haaveillut asuvani jollain kalliimmalla asuinalueella, mutta "suu säkkiä myöten" eli asun siellä, mihin tulotasoni on riittävä. En tiedä, kuuluuko tuo tulotasoon nähden liian kalliissa asunnossa asuminen tähän nykyaikaan, kun ulospäin kaiken pitää näyttää hyvältä. Hieno asunto loistavalla sijainnilla kuulunee kai näihin ulos näytettäviin asioihin. Mutta suuri asuntovelan määrä ei tietenkään näy ulospäin - tai siitä ei ainakaan tarvitse muille kertoa.

----------


## Salomaa

Fani toteaa: "mutta työttömälle kuitenkin taataan asunto haluamaltaan paikalta. "

On meillä hyvä valtio: ensin ryypätään rahat ja sitten haetaan sossusta rahat vuokraan. Seuraavaksi sanotaan sossulle, että haluan Kaivopuistosta asunnon ja ikkunat merelle päin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä lienee ongelma maissa, joissa on vain yksi tai pari kasvukeskusta. Suomi kuuluu näihin maihin. Asuntojen hintaero kasvukeskus vs. taantuva paikkakunta on todella räikeä. Euroopassa on joitakin, keskeisemmällä maantieteellisellä sijainnilla olevia maita, joissa kasvukeskuksia on useita. Toki maan asukaslukukin on sitten ihan jotain muuta kuin Suomen asukasluku. Mutta noissa Euroopan maissa, joissa on useampi kasvukeskus, asuntojen hintaerot eivät ole eri kaupunkien välillä yhtä räikeitä kuin Suomessa.


Oikasteaan kaikki Pohjoismaat, Baltian maat ja Venäjä ovat tällaisia harvojen kasvukeskusten maita. Helsingissä asuntojen hintoja voidaan pitää korkeina koska lähimmät suomalaisesta työvoimasta kilpailevat kasvukeskukset ovat Tukholma, seuraavat Oslo ja Kööpenhamina joissa vielä kallliimpaa eli niihin ei noin vaan lähdetä keikkahommiin. Tallinna ei kilpaile suomalaisesta työvoimasta mutta Helsinki virolaisesta. Jos tunneli kaupunkien välillä joskus toteutuu se tasoittaisi tilannetta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäköhän mahtaa olla lähde, mistä on tullut tieto että sosiaalitoimistot lyhentävät vuokravelkoja ?





> Edit: Ja sosiaalitoimistot todella lyhentävät ihmisten vuokravelkoja, vaikka rahat olisi käytetty muuhun. Tätä ei missään nimessä sovi sinunkaan Salomaa epäillä.





> Valitettavasti joudut nyt tyytymään ja luottamaan minun sanaani siitä, että sosiaalitoimistot todella maksavat vuokravelkoja, koska minulla on asiasta parempaa tietoa kuin sinulla. Otanta on nimittäin useamman ihmisen suuruinen. Heidän nimiään ja yhteystietoja en sinulle anna, enkä myöskään aio heiltä pyytää kuitteja näistä jutuista.





> Tähän voin antaa lähteeksi useamman kaverini. Se ei ole automaatti, mutta onnistuu, kun osaa puhua oikein ja kohdalle sattuu "hyvä" virkailija. Maksavat kaiken muun päälle näitä vuokravelkoja extrana, tuhansiakin euroja. Mistä päästäänkin siihen, että koko sosiaalitukijärjestelmä on äärettömän epäoikeudenmukainen. Harvalla tukien varassa elävällä on tietotaitoa, jaksamista ja osaamista siihen, että saa tällaisia extroja.





> Noin kymmenkunta pääkaupunkiseudulla työskentelevää sosiaalityöntekijää. Lisäksi kaksi tuntemaani työssäkäyvää henkilöä, joista toiselle maksettiin 4.500 euron vuokravelat, ja toiselle hiukkasen vähemmän.





> Minäkin olen nähnyt sosiaalitoimen erityistoimeentuloyksikön (jos muistan oikein tuon yksikön nimen) jäljiltä tilanteita, joissa on hoidettu vuokria, sähkölaskuja, terveydenhoitomenoja ym, koska asiakas on sananmukaisesti ryypännyt rahansa. Sitä en tiedä, yrittääkö edes em yksikkö periä myöhemmin ylimääräiset maksut. Yritykseksi se tosin useimmiten joka tapauksessa jäisi, koska ei meillä ulosotto vie vaatteita päältä kuten Aku Ankassa, eikä velkavankeuteen sananmukaisesti joudu.
> Luonnollisesti näin hyvin sosiaalitoimen asiakkaana olemisessaan menestyneet eivät halua asioilleen julkisuutta levittelemällä papereitaan kaiken kansan nähtäville.





> Ainakin minun tuntemissa tapauksissa on ollut toistuvuutta, vaikka sossutoimihenkilö onkin ripittänyt ja sanonut tämän olevan sitten poikkeus ja viimeinen kerta. Siksi onkin kansalaisia eriarvoistavaa ja huolestuttavaa, että jotkut voivat laskea sen varaan, että voi ryypätä ja rällätä miten vaan ja aina yhteiskunta auttaa.


Ja kaiken tämän jälkeen:




> Nyt on keskustelussa esitetty että on mahdollista vetää kunnon ryyppyputki ja poltaa siihen kaikki rahansa ja sitten mennä sossuun ja sanoa että tarvitsisin rahaa vuokranmaksuu ja sieltä löytyy. Jos tällaista esittää, niin pitäisi pystyä myös todistamaan mihin väite perustuu. Se ei riitä että "eräässä kaupungissa eräs sosiaalityöntekijä jakaa rahaa tai tunnen yhden, joka kertoi että ...."
> 
> Jään odottamaan faktaa tuosta vuokrarästien maksamisesta.





> Mitä tahansa paikkaansa pitämätöntä tietoa voi tällä foorumilla kun levittää, kun ei pysty todistamaan väitteitään. Ei yksittäisten virkamiesten nimiä tarvita siihen että jos toteennäytetään harkinnanvaraisen toimeentulotuen jakoperusteita.


Det är som att hälla vatten på en gås, sanoisi ruotsalainen.

----------


## Salomaa

_Vuokranmaksun laahaamiseen perässä liittyy aina riski. Jo yhden kuukauden vuokravelka on iso raha.

Jos et pysty maksamaan vuokraa tai osaa siitä, tee heti suunnitelma vuokranmaksun saamiseksi ajan tasalle. Mikä tahansa yllättävä tilanne tai velkaongelmien kärjistyminen voi johtaa vuokrarästien lisääntymiseen.

Et voi luottaa, että saat nopeasti apua jostakin, jos vuokranantaja käynnistää häätötoimenpiteet.

    Sosiaalitoimisto ei välttämättä pysäytä häätöä myöntämällä toimeentulotukea.
    Kunnan sosiaalista luottoa voi hakea, mutta sitä ei ole joka kunnassa.
    Takuusäätiön takauksen saaminen vuokrienmaksamiseksi kestää kuukausia.
_
Lähde: Takuusäätiö.
Näin helppoa on keskustella mainitsemalla lähde. Tässä ei millään tavalla loukata kenenkään yksityisyyttä eikä tuodea kenenkään arkaluontoisia tietoja esiin.

----------


## fani

> _Vuokranmaksun laahaamiseen perässä liittyy aina riski. Jo yhden kuukauden vuokravelka on iso raha.
> 
> Jos et pysty maksamaan vuokraa tai osaa siitä, tee heti suunnitelma vuokranmaksun saamiseksi ajan tasalle. Mikä tahansa yllättävä tilanne tai velkaongelmien kärjistyminen voi johtaa vuokrarästien lisääntymiseen.
> 
> Et voi luottaa, että saat nopeasti apua jostakin, jos vuokranantaja käynnistää häätötoimenpiteet.
> 
>     Sosiaalitoimisto ei välttämättä pysäytä häätöä myöntämällä toimeentulotukea.
>     Kunnan sosiaalista luottoa voi hakea, mutta sitä ei ole joka kunnassa.
>     Takuusäätiön takauksen saaminen vuokrienmaksamiseksi kestää kuukausia.
> ...


Lähteesi on hieman erilainen monessakin suhteessa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Lähteesi on hieman erilainen monessakin suhteessa.


Eikä ainoastaan hieman.

----------


## citybus

> Eikä ainoastaan hieman.


Näin juuri. Se oli niin priceless, että ihan mykistää.

Eikä kaikkein vähiten siksi, että siinä ei todeta keskustellusta asiasta yhtään mitään. Takuu-säätiö vaan opastaa kaikkein vähiten valistumattomia, ettei kannata kuvitella, että sossu aina maksaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Näin juuri. Se oli niin priceless, että ihan mykistää.
> 
> Eikä kaikkein vähiten siksi, että siinä ei todeta keskustellusta asiasta yhtään mitään. Takuu-säätiö vaan opastaa kaikkein vähiten valistumattomia, ettei kannata kuvitella, että sossu aina maksaa.


Että kun osaa puhua ja on tietomäärää. Sitten rahaa tulee tulee automaattisesti ryyppyputken jälkeen vuokran maksuun.

----------


## citybus

> Että kun osaa puhua ja on tietomäärää. Sitten rahaa tulee tulee automaattisesti ryyppyputken jälkeen vuokran maksuun.


Hyvä, että olet nyt sisäistänyt tämän.

----------


## Salomaa

> Hyvä, että olet nyt sisäistänyt tämän.


Meinaatte että kun osaa puhua ja on tietomäärää. Sitten rahaa tulee tulee automaattisesti ryyppyputken jälkeen vuokran maksuun. Yksi sana unohtui.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:53 ----------

https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/a...9dda80aabb.pdf

Tuo valaisee sitä, että sosiaalityöntekijän ollessa tilanteessa, missä on esillä vuokrarästien maksaminen, vaihtoehtoja on. Kunnissa on soveltamisohjeet lain tulkintaan. Tässäkin alussa on mielenkiintoista tuo perustuslain merkitys. Tiedossa on yleisesti on eroja esim. Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan soveltamistapojen kesken.

Selvityksen ovat laatineet 
Marja-Terttu Soppela ja Suvi Leppäluoto

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:24 ----------

https://helda.helsinki.fi/bitstream/...pdf?sequence=1

Tässä vielä toinen tutkimus. Sieltä näkyy että vuokrarästit kokonaisuudessa ei ole niin suuri ongelma, kuin täällä esille tuodaan. 

(Jos sekin sitten on sarkasmia, kun foorumin kirjoittajan kaveria käsketään lähtemään Kajaaniin ryyppäämään, niin tunnustan että menin retkuun)

alimmaisen tutkimuksen ovat tehneet Heikki Hiilamo ja Elina Ahola

----------


## fani

> Meinaatte että kun osaa puhua ja on tietomäärää. Sitten rahaa tulee tulee automaattisesti ryyppyputken jälkeen vuokran maksuun. Yksi sana unohtui.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:53 ----------
> 
> https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/a...9dda80aabb.pdf
> 
> Tuo valaisee sitä, että sosiaalityöntekijän ollessa tilanteessa, missä on esillä vuokrarästien maksaminen, vaihtoehtoja on. Kunnissa on soveltamisohjeet lain tulkintaan. Tässäkin alussa on mielenkiintoista tuo perustuslain merkitys. Tiedossa on yleisesti on eroja esim. Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan soveltamistapojen kesken.
> 
> Selvityksen ovat laatineet 
> ...


Ylimmäiseen kappaleeseen: Ymmärsit aivan oikein.

Sitten tuosta tutkimuksesta... Lienet tietysti tietoinen siitä, että se on noin 10 vuotta vanha, joten tieto siinä on myös luonnollisesti vanhentunutta, etkä voi sitä täällä soveltaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ylimmäiseen kappaleeseen: Ymmärsit aivan oikein.
> 
> Sitten tuosta tutkimuksesta... Lienet tietysti tietoinen siitä, että se on noin 10 vuotta vanha, joten tieto siinä on myös luonnollisesti vanhentunutta, etkä voi sitä täällä soveltaa.


Kyllä voi. Etsin toki ensin uudempaa.Näppärä tapa sivuuttaa itse pääkysymystä moittimalla käytettyä argumenttia.   toimeentulotuen soveltamisen perusrakenne ei ole niin oleellisesti muuttunut, ettei esittämäni tässä keskustelussa toimisi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:53 ----------

Uudenpaakin löytyy. Ongelmia voidaan ratkaista monella tavalla. Tässä hyvin rakentavassa hengessä tehty juttu, vai mitä ?

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10560762

----------


## fani

> Kyllä voi. Etsin toki ensin uudempaa.Näppärä tapa sivuuttaa itse pääkysymystä moittimalla käytettyä argumenttia.   toimeentulotuen soveltamisen perusrakenne ei ole niin oleellisesti muuttunut, ettei esittämäni tässä keskustelussa toimisi.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:53 ----------
> 
> Uudenpaakin löytyy. Ongelmia voidaan ratkaista monella tavalla. Tässä hyvin rakentavassa hengessä tehty juttu, vai mitä ?
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10560762


Sinänsä kyllä. Minulla ei ole sinänsä mitään hädässä autettavia vastaan. Mutta tuo juttu onkin tehty toispaikkakuntalaisesta. Ensisijaisestihan kyse oli siitä, että Helsingin alueella tulisi olla vähän tiukempia noiden asioiden kanssa ja mahdollisesti osoittaa uusi asumispaikka, mikäli elämä ei oikein ota onnistuakseen alueella, jossa asunnon tarvitsijoita on merkittävästi ja töitä tekevien olisi syytä päästä lähemmäs työpaikkojaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sinänsä kyllä. Minulla ei ole sinänsä mitään hädässä autettavia vastaan. Mutta tuo juttu onkin tehty toispaikkakuntalaisesta. Ensisijaisestihan kyse oli siitä, että Helsingin alueella tulisi olla vähän tiukempia noiden asioiden kanssa ja mahdollisesti osoittaa uusi asumispaikka, mikäli elämä ei oikein ota onnistuakseen alueella, jossa asunnon tarvitsijoita on merkittävästi ja töitä tekevien olisi syytä päästä lähemmäs työpaikkojaan.


Keskustelu siirtyy nyt alkuun, mutta ei se mitään. Millään vakavalla foorumilla ei kukaan eikä koskaan ole esittänyt että joku Helsingistä väistäisi tehdäkseen tilaa "paremmalle asukkaalle". Ehdotus on järjetön siksi että Helsingissä poliittiset päättäjät ja virkamiehet pyrkivät tekemään ja tekevä täysin päinvastaisia toimenpiteitä, kuin mitä Sinä ehdotat. Nettifoorumeilla tällainen ajattelu elää, mutta ei missään muualla.

----------


## fani

> Keskustelu siirtyy nyt alkuun, mutta ei se mitään. Millään vakavalla foorumilla ei kukaan eikä koskaan ole esittänyt että joku Helsingistä väistäisi tehdäkseen tilaa "paremmalle asukkaalle". Ehdotus on järjetön siksi että Helsingissä poliittiset päättäjät ja virkamiehet pyrkivät tekemään ja tekevä täysin päinvastaisia toimenpiteitä, kuin mitä Sinä ehdotat. Nettifoorumeilla tällainen ajattelu elää, mutta ei missään muualla.


Ja minun, kuten varmasti monen muunkin mielestä se on varsin ikävä juttu kun poliittiset päättäjät eivät pysty tekemään rationaalisia päätöksiä joilla Helsingin asunto-ongelma ratkaistaisiin. Ehdotettu nyt on yhtä mallia ja kannatettu, mutta sinulta en ole saanut vielä vaihtoehtoista mallia, jolla ongelma ratkaistaisiin - eikä sellaista ole tullut myöskään poliittisilta päättäjiltä. Vai onko?

----------


## Salomaa

Ennen keskustelun laajentamisesta on hyvä käydä läpi tämä asia ehdotetun mallin kannatuksesta. Sen oppi-isä sanoi että hän ei aio viedä mallia muille foorumeille eikä muutenkaan eteenpäin. 

Siitä tulee sitten mieleen että  onkos tällainen nettipalsta sellainen foorumi siihen tarkoitukseen, että heitetään läppää vähän huulenheiton vuoksi ja samalla itsekin tiedetään mikä on realismia ja mikä ei.

----------


## fani

> Ennen keskustelun laajentamisesta on hyvä käydä läpi tämä asia ehdotetun mallin kannatuksesta. Sen oppi-isä sanoi että hän ei aio viedä mallia muille foorumeille eikä muutenkaan eteenpäin. 
> 
> Siitä tulee sitten mieleen että  onkos tällainen nettipalsta sellainen foorumi siihen tarkoitukseen, että heitetään läppää vähän huulenheiton vuoksi ja samalla itsekin tiedetään mikä on realismia ja mikä ei.


Tiedät kyllä itsekin miksi foorumit on olemassa. Keskustelemme viestiketjun otsikkoon lukeutuvista asioista ja erilaisia mielipiteitä tulee varmasti heiteltyä ilmoille. Kysyin sinulta, että mikä on ratkaisu tähän Helsingin ongelmaan mikäli uutta ei saa rakentaa, mutta mallia 339-DF ei voitaisi kuitenkaan toteuttaa. Ihan kaupunkisuunnittelusta ja politiikastakin hieman kiinnostuneena olisi mielenkiintoista tietää miten juuri sinä ongelman ratkaisisit.

----------


## Salomaa

_mikäli uutta ei saa rakentaa_

Mistäköhän tämäkin on lähtöisin ? Äärimmäisen harva vastustaa uuden rakentamista. Mutta siitä on paljon keskustelua, mihin rakennetaan ja kuinka paljon rakennetaan. 

Ainakaan minä en ole sanonut missään kirjallisesti enkä suullisesti että uutta ei saa rakentaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:20 ----------

_mikä on ratkaisu tähän Helsingin ongelmaan_ 

Ongelmaan esitetään vaihtoehtoja ja on esitetty vuosikymmeniä. Mutta mistäs ollaan yksimielisiä ? Siihen sitten tyssää ainakin erikoisemmat kokeilut. 

Voin esittää täällä ratkaisuja ongelmaan, mutta siihenhän on helppo heittää että se ei toimi.

----------


## Melamies

> Ennen keskustelun laajentamisesta on hyvä käydä läpi tämä asia ehdotetun mallin kannatuksesta. Sen oppi-isä sanoi että hän ei aio viedä mallia muille foorumeille eikä muutenkaan eteenpäin.


Ei hänen tarvitsekaan. Taloudelliset realiteetit tulevaisuudessa pakottavat tuon ehdotuksen käyttöönottoon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:38 ----------




> Siitä tulee sitten mieleen että  onkos tällainen nettipalsta sellainen foorumi siihen tarkoitukseen, että heitetään läppää vähän huulenheiton vuoksi ja samalla itsekin tiedetään mikä on realismia ja mikä ei.


Pystytkö näyttämään sen hepun tai friidun, joka pystyi esim vuosi sitten kertomaan mikä on realismia tässä ja nyt? (eli kiinlainen virus on laittanut maailman polvilleen)

Minä ainakin olen todella yllättynyt tuhon mittakaavasta ja olen joutunut tarkistamaan näkemyksiäni tulevaisuuden suhteen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei hänen tarvitsekaan. Taloudelliset realiteetit tulevaisuudessa pakottavat tuon ehdotuksen käyttöönottoon.
> 
> .


Jos tuo huumorimielessä heitettyä läppää, niin ei ole mitään vaikeuksia pysyä keskustelussa mukana. Ehkä et itsekään ole niin tosissasi, jos teet tätä siksi että Salomaan kanssa on mukava änkätä. En millään nimittäin halua saada kaaliini että joku tosissaan ehdottaisi että köyhempi väistäisi varakkaamman tieltä.

----------


## Melamies

> Jos tuo huumorimielessä heitettyä läppää, niin ei ole mitään vaikeuksia pysyä keskustelussa mukana. Ehkä et itsekään ole niin tosissasi, jos teet tätä siksi että Salomaan kanssa on mukava änkätä. En millään nimittäin halua saada kaaliini että joku tosissaan ehdottaisi että köyhempi väistäisi varakkaamman tieltä.


En näe nykyisessä tilanteessa mitään huumoria. Esim:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11312389

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006479303.html

Lintukotosuomen alamäki on alkanut. Bileet on ohi. On traagista, että esim sinä et ymmärrä sitä, koska nyt on pakko satsata kaikki mahdollinen aivotyö tulevaisuuden selviytymistaisteluun, eikä pitää härkäpäisesti kiinni "saavutetuista eduista".

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------




> En millään nimittäin halua saada kaaliini että joku tosissaan ehdottaisi että köyhempi väistäisi varakkaamman tieltä.


Tuolla lailla pelkistettynä tuo kuulostaa suorastaan runollisen marttyyrimaiselta.  Kuitenkin, todellisuuteen ja siihen mistä tässä keskustelussa on kysymys palataksemme: köyhä=tässä tapauksessa pitkäaikaisesti työtävieroksuva sosiaalipummi, rikas=tässä tapauksessa normaali työtä tekevä veronmaksaja, jonka maksamilla veroilla kustannetaan "köyhän" elämäntapa.

Köyhyys tai rikkaus ei ole peruste syrjiä tai suosia ketään. Ala-asteen matematiikan oppimäärälläkin pystyy kuitenkin ymmärtämään, että pienemmällä rahamäärällä yhteiskuntamme saa vähemmän ja silloin emme voi jatkaa nykyisellä biletyslinjalla.

----------


## Makke93

> Ainakaan minä en ole sanonut missään kirjallisesti enkä suullisesti että uutta ei saa rakentaa.


Sillä aikaa kun täällä on kinasteltu sosiaaliturvasta, pläräsin läpi ketjun alkupään ja et ole kertaakaan ilmaissut tukea minkäänlaiselle lisärakentamiselle. Vastustanut olet kuitenkin 1) Keskuspuistosta haukkaamista, 2) Malmin lentokentän asuntokäyttön ottoa, 3) Vartiosaaren rakentamista, 4) Kaupunkibulevardeja, 5) metsälähiöiden tiivistämistä, 6) kantakaupungin puistojen rationalisointia, 7) tornitaloja (Pasila, Kalasatama) ja 8) purkavaa uudisrakentamista (Puu-Vallila).

Jos et kerran vastusta kaikkea uutta, niin nyt olisi korkea aika mainita jotain, mitä et vastusta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sillä aikaa kun täällä on kinasteltu sosiaaliturvasta, pläräsin läpi ketjun alkupään ja et ole kertaakaan ilmaissut tukea minkäänlaiselle lisärakentamiselle. Vastustanut olet kuitenkin 1) Keskuspuistosta haukkaamista, 2) Malmin lentokentän asuntokäyttön ottoa, 3) Vartiosaaren rakentamista, 4) Kaupunkibulevardeja, 5) metsälähiöiden tiivistämistä, 6) kantakaupungin puistojen rationalisointia, 7) tornitaloja (Pasila, Kalasatama) ja 8) purkavaa uudisrakentamista (Puu-Vallila).
> 
> Jos et kerran vastusta kaikkea uutta, niin nyt olisi korkea aika mainita jotain, mitä et vastusta.


Niinpä. Mä kyselin jo aikaa sitten näin:




> Rakentaa ei saa. Eikä valikoida asukkaita kannustimin. Miten sinä Salomaa ratkaisisit sen ongelman, että sairaanhoitajalla tai lastentarhanopettajalla ei ole varaa asua kohtuullisen työmatkan päässä työpaikastaan? Siirretäänkö sairaalat ja lastentarhat Kajaaniin?
> 
> Siitähän tässä ketjussa nimenomaan on kysymys, että Helsingissä on kaamea asuntopula ja hinnat pilvissä. Siihen pitäisi löytää ratkaisu tai ratkaisuja. Mikä sinun ratkaisuehdotuksesi on?


Mitään vastausta ei Salomaalta ole tullut. En oikein tiedä, mitä siitä sitten pitäisi ajatella tai päätellä.

----------


## fani

> Jos tuo huumorimielessä heitettyä läppää, niin ei ole mitään vaikeuksia pysyä keskustelussa mukana. Ehkä et itsekään ole niin tosissasi, jos teet tätä siksi että Salomaan kanssa on mukava änkätä. En millään nimittäin halua saada kaaliini että joku tosissaan ehdottaisi että köyhempi väistäisi varakkaamman tieltä.


En nyt sanoisi ihan noinkaan. Eikä itseasiassa kukaan ole sanonut, että köyhät hävitköön Helsingistä ja varakkaammat tilalle. Taisit itseasiassa missata mallin 339-DF pääpointin kokonaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> En nyt sanoisi ihan noinkaan. Eikä itseasiassa kukaan ole sanonut, että köyhät hävitköön Helsingistä ja varakkaammat tilalle. Taisit itseasiassa missata mallin 339-DF pääpointin kokonaan.


Niin, itse asiassa mun tarkoituksena nimenomaan olisi järjestää köyhille = työssäkyville pienituloisille asuntoja Helsingistä. Heille, jotka ovat ahkeria ja käyvät töissä, mutta joutuvat asumaan pitkän työmatkan päässä.

----------


## Salomaa

> En näe nykyisessä tilanteessa mitään huumoria. Esim:
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11312389
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006479303.html
> 
> Lintukotosuomen alamäki on alkanut. Bileet on ohi. On traagista, että esim sinä et ymmärrä sitä, koska nyt on pakko satsata kaikki mahdollinen aivotyö tulevaisuuden selviytymistaisteluun, eikä pitää härkäpäisesti kiinni "saavutetuista eduista".
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------


Se että köyhä pakotetaan väistymään parempituloisemman alta, sillä ei ole mitään tekemisä suoraan koronaviruksen kanssa.






> Tuolla lailla pelkistettynä tuo kuulostaa suorastaan runollisen marttyyrimaiselta.  Kuitenkin, todellisuuteen ja siihen mistä tässä keskustelussa on kysymys palataksemme: köyhä=tässä tapauksessa pitkäaikaisesti työtävieroksuva sosiaalipummi, rikas=tässä tapauksessa normaali työtä tekevä veronmaksaja, jonka maksamilla veroilla kustannetaan "köyhän" elämäntapa.
> 
> Köyhyys tai rikkaus ei ole peruste syrjiä tai suosia ketään. Ala-asteen matematiikan oppimäärälläkin pystyy kuitenkin ymmärtämään, että pienemmällä rahamäärällä yhteiskuntamme saa vähemmän ja silloin emme voi jatkaa nykyisellä biletyslinjalla.


Kuka on työtävieroksuva sosiaalipummi. Millä mittarilla se katsotaan ? Paljonko heitä on ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:37 ----------




> Sillä aikaa kun täällä on kinasteltu sosiaaliturvasta, pläräsin läpi ketjun alkupään ja et ole kertaakaan ilmaissut tukea minkäänlaiselle lisärakentamiselle. Vastustanut olet kuitenkin 1) Keskuspuistosta haukkaamista, 2) Malmin lentokentän asuntokäyttön ottoa, 3) Vartiosaaren rakentamista, 4) Kaupunkibulevardeja, 5) metsälähiöiden tiivistämistä, 6) kantakaupungin puistojen rationalisointia, 7) tornitaloja (Pasila, Kalasatama) ja 8) purkavaa uudisrakentamista (Puu-Vallila).
> 
> Jos et kerran vastusta kaikkea uutta, niin nyt olisi korkea aika mainita jotain, mitä et vastusta.


Jo on mahtava nimi puistojen rakentamiselle: "kantakaupungin puistojen rationalisointi". Kaikkea 8 kohtaa vastustan. Olis pitänyt sitten Vartiosaarikin rationalisoida. Mutta KHO on kanssani samaa mieltä ja jonkinalinen joukko Helsinkiläisiä. Östersundomin piti liittää väkisin. Siellä voitaisiin aloittaa rakennustyöt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:42 ----------




> Niinpä. Mä kyselin jo aikaa sitten näin:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitään vastausta ei Salomaalta ole tullut. En oikein tiedä, mitä siitä sitten pitäisi ajatella tai päätellä.


Ensiksi pitää tehdä linjaus siitä, kuinka paljon Helsingin asukaslukua kasvatetaan. Kysyin sitä kerran kaava-arkkitehdiltä ja hän vastasi, että ylärajaa ei ole määritelty. Mielestäni yläraja pitäisi määritellä. Olen tämän tuonut esiin, mutta 339-DF antaa tässä asiassa väärää tietoa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:45 ----------




> En nyt sanoisi ihan noinkaan. Eikä itseasiassa kukaan ole sanonut, että köyhät hävitköön Helsingistä ja varakkaammat tilalle. Taisit itseasiassa missata mallin 339-DF pääpointin kokonaan.


En  ole millään tavalla missannut sitä. Päinvastoin. Jatkan perehtymistä asiaan edelleen. Jos selvällä enemmistöllä o tehty päätös alueiden sekoittamisesta eri sosioekonomisten ryhmien mukaan ja se kirjataan kaupunkistrategiaan. Ja on muuten kirjattu aikoja sitten. Mahdotonta ymmärtää, käsittää ja hyväksyä sitä että strategia käännettäisiin päinvastaiseksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:49 ----------




> Niin, itse asiassa mun tarkoituksena nimenomaan olisi järjestää köyhille = työssäkyville pienituloisille asuntoja Helsingistä. Heille, jotka ovat ahkeria ja käyvät töissä, mutta joutuvat asumaan pitkän työmatkan päässä.


Tämä seikka muuten asuntohaussa otetaan huomioon jo nyt. Pitkän työmatkan päässä asuva saa asunnon Helsingistä varmasti jollain tavalla ilman ettän hänelle vapautetaan "sosiaalipummin" asunto.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:51 ----------

Kokonaisuuteen liittyvä osa-asia: sosiaaliturvan käyttö vuokrarästeihin jäi kesken, kun mallin 339-Df käsittely kelattiin alkuun. Selvitin asiaa ja liitin myös muutaman linkin tutkimuksiin, joissa asiaa on selvitelty. Liittämistäni tutkimuksist selviää se kuinka paljon esim. Helsingissä käytettiin asukkaiden vuokrarästien maksamiseen. Selvisi että Helsingin mittakaavassa summa ei ole suuri. Mutta tietysti väittelytyyppisessä keskustelussa on oleellista se, mihin verrataan.

Jos sosiaalityöntekijä tekee työnsä annettujen ohjeiden mukaan, niin häntä ei voi syyttää. Eipähän ole tällä palstalla esitetty, kuinka paljon on niitä, jotka tietoisesti jättävät vuokransa maksamatta, "koska sossu kuitenkin maksaa rästit"

----------


## fani

> En  ole millään tavalla missannut sitä. Päinvastoin. Jatkan perehtymistä asiaan edelleen. Jos selvällä enemmistöllä o tehty päätös alueiden sekoittamisesta eri sosioekonomisten ryhmien mukaan ja se kirjataan kaupunkistrategiaan. Ja on muuten kirjattu aikoja sitten. Mahdotonta ymmärtää, käsittää ja hyväksyä sitä että strategia käännettäisiin päinvastaiseksi.
> 
> Tämä seikka muuten asuntohaussa otetaan huomioon jo nyt. Pitkän työmatkan päässä asuva saa asunnon Helsingistä varmasti jollain tavalla.


Sitähän nimenomaan ei käännettäisi päinvastaiseksi jos asuntojen hinnat laskisivat.

Ei välttämättä saa. Tai sitten saa vaikkapa jostain huonommin saavutettavissa olevasta sijainnista kun jokin yhteiskunnan tuilla loisiva saa asua hyvällä paikalla. Ja loisivalla tarkoitan nimenomaan niitä, jotka eivät esim. ole halukkaita menemään töihin.

Ja jos tarkoitat tutkimuksilla n. 10 vuotta vanhaa tietoa niin suhtautuisin siihen varauksella. On syytä tarkastella asiaa nyt, vuonna 2020.

Siis minun päähäni ei vaan mahdu se, että miten taakka yhteiskunnalle voi saada yhteiskunnan kaiken avun kantamatta itse korttaan kekoon. Aika epäreilu asetelma.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sitähän nimenomaan ei käännettäisi päinvastaiseksi jos asuntojen hinnat laskisivat.
> 
> Ei välttämättä saa. Tai sitten saa vaikkapa jostain huonommin saavutettavissa olevasta sijainnista kun jokin yhteiskunnan tuilla loisiva saa asua hyvällä paikalla. Ja loisivalla tarkoitan nimenomaan niitä, jotka eivät esim. ole halukkaita menemään töihin.
> 
> Ja jos tarkoitat tutkimuksilla n. 10 vuotta vanhaa tietoa niin suhtautuisin siihen varauksella. On syytä tarkastella asiaa nyt, vuonna 2020.


Paljonko niitä loisivia on ? Ensin vaaditte perusteluja, kun esitän sanotte että ne ei kelpaa, esitin uudempia - ette lukenut.

----------


## fani

> Paljonko niitä loisivia on ? Ensin vaaditte perusteluja, kun esitän sanotte että ne ei kelpaa, esitin uudempia - ette lukenut.


Uudempia? Yksi Ylen uutinen vai? Kajaani? 70v? Luinhan minä sen ja kommentoinkin asiaa. Luitko itse kommenttiani?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuka on työtävieroksuva sosiaalipummi. Millä mittarilla se katsotaan ?


Kuten varmasti muistat alkuperäisestä ehdotuksestani, minun mittarini oli 10 kk yhtäjaksoista elämää ilman omia tuloja, pelkästään yhteiskunnan avustusten varassa. Kun, ja sanon nyt ihan piruuttani kun enkä jos, mallia lähdetään selvittämään ministeriötasolla, voi hyvin olla, että päädytään lyhyempään taikka pidempään aikaan.




> Paljonko heitä on ?


Se kiinnostaisi minuakin suuresti. Tällaista tietoahan me emme yksityishenkilöinä saa ulos, valitettavasti. Jos kiinnostusta löytyy riittävästi, täytyy lähestyä jotain itseään lähellä olevaa puoluetta ja yrittää saada sitä kautta joku tonkimaan näitä.

Googlaamalla "kuinka moni helsinkiläinen saa toimeentulotukea" löytyi tämä lainaus Vantaan Sanomista 19.3.2018 (https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/paikalliset/1511613), eli pari vuotta vanhaa tietoa: "Espoossa ja Kauniaisissa oli viime vuonna Kelan mukaan 17 638 toimeentuloasiakasta, joista 38,9 prosenttia puhui äidinkielenään jotain muuta kuin suomea tai ruotsia. Vantaalla vastaava luku oli 35,9 prosenttia yhteensä 18722 asiakkaasta ja Helsingissä 31,3 prosenttia yhteensä 54 033 asiakkaasta."

Artikkeli käsittelee vieraskielisiä, mikä ei ole tässä olennaista, vaan olennainen on tuo kokonaismäärä; toimeentulotukiasiakkaita oli 54 000, tai jos otetaan naapurikunnat mukaan, peräti 90 000! Se on aivan huikean suuri luku. Mutta heistä eivät luonnollisesti kaikki ole näitä pysyväisluonteisia, jotka olisi syytä asuttaa väljemmille alueille.

----------


## Makke93

> Jo on mahtava nimi puistojen rakentamiselle: "kantakaupungin puistojen rationalisointi". Kaikkea 8 kohtaa vastustan. Olis pitänyt sitten Vartiosaarikin rationalisoida. Mutta KHO on kanssani samaa mieltä ja jonkinalinen joukko Helsinkiläisiä. Östersundomin piti liittää väkisin. Siellä voitaisiin aloittaa rakennustyöt.


Rationalisointi meinaa siis sitä että vierekkäisiä puistoja poistettaisiin ja niitä, jotka ovat lähellä isoja luontoalueita. Aikaisempi keskustelu oli ollut siis siitä onko kantakaupungissa turhan paljon puistoja ja niiden vähentäminen tarpeeta vastaavaksi olisi siis rationalisointia. Vartiosaari oli taas tarkoitus ottaa kokonaisuudessaan asuntokäyttöön eli se ei olisi vain rationalisointia.

Hallinto-oikeus on myöskin kumonnut Östersundomin yleiskaavan viimeksi viime marraskuussa, eikä aikaisemman huonot päätökset ole mikään oikeitus uusille huonolle ratkaisuille ja niiden jatkamiselle johdonmukaisuuden nimissä. Varsinkin kun ne aikaisemmat huonot päätökset on tehnyt edellinen päättäjä- ja virkamiessukupolvi. Österin ainoa varteenotettava liikennemuoto olisi autoilun lisäksi metro, joka on tukossa, eli onko järkevää ruveta rakentamaan nyt ainoastaan autoon tukeutuvaa rakentamista? vai onko sinulla kenties muita kantoja lisärakentamisen puolesta, jotka eivät ole mahdollisimman kaukana omasta takapihastasi?

----------


## Salomaa

> Uudempia? Yksi Ylen uutinen vai? Kajaani? 70v? Luinhan minä sen ja kommentoinkin asiaa. Luitko itse kommenttiani?


Luin. Kyllä minä sen luin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:26 ----------




> Kuten varmasti muistat alkuperäisestä ehdotuksestani, minun mittarini oli 10 kk yhtäjaksoista elämää ilman omia tuloja, pelkästään yhteiskunnan avustusten varassa. Kun, ja sanon nyt ihan piruuttani kun enkä jos, mallia lähdetään selvittämään ministeriötasolla, voi hyvin olla, että päädytään lyhyempään taikka pidempään aikaan.


Tämä on se pihvi. Eli mennään asian ytimeen. Muistan tuon 10 kk:n ehdotuksen. Eritelläänpä sitä nyt. Vaikka se on selvästi perustuslain vastainen, niin kommentoin sitä käytännön toimivuuden kannalta.

A. Korkeakoulun suorittanut henkilö on saanut hyvän työpaikan, joka oli määräaikainen. Hän jäi työttömäksi työsuhteen päätyttyä. Hän saa ansiopäivärahaa ja asumistukea. Hän alkaa välittömästi etsiä itselleen uutta työtä. Hän ei ole onnistunut siinä 12 kuukauden aikana, mutta hän on toiveikas ja jatkaa työnhakua. Sanotaankö hänelle 11 kk:n kohdalla että muuttaisitko Helsingistä pois ?

B. Peruskoulun käynyt jää työttömäksi omasta syystään. Alkoholin takia. Hän saa peruspäivärahaa, asumistukea ja toimeentulotukea. Hän tekee yhteistyötä sosiaalityöntekijöiden kanssa ja hakeutuu hoitoon. Ei onnistu ihan heti, retkahtaa juomaan pari kertaa, mutta yritystä on ollut 12 kk:n ajan. Sanotaanko hänelle pooismuutosta Helsingistä 11 kk:n kohdalla.

C. Ammatillisen koulutuksen saanut henkilö kärsii vahvasta masennuksesta ja jää  työnantajan kanssa sovittuaan sairaslomalle. Haluaa palata töihin, mutta masennus jatkuu lääkityksestä ja hoidosta huolimatta. Sairaslomaa jatketaan siten että työstä poissaolo menee yli 12 kk:n mittaiseksi. Sanotaanko hänelle 11 kk:n kohdalla että muutto Helsingistä pois olisi hyvä ratkaisu ?

Tässä 3 tapausta. Kuinka malli 339-DF toimisi näissä kuvitteellisissa esimerkkitapauksissa ? Mutta todellisuudessa Helsingissä on oikeasti näitä pilvin pimein.

Lähdetäänpä nyt yhdessä tutkimaan mallia 339-DF.

----------


## fani

> Luin. Kyllä minä sen luin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:26 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Tämä on se pihvi. Eli mennään asian ytimeen. Muistan tuon 10 kk:n ehdotuksen. Eritelläänpä sitä nyt. Vaikka se on selvästi perustuslain vastainen, niin kommentoin sitä käytännön toimivuuden kannalta.
> 
> A. Korkeakoulun suorittanut henkilö on saanut hyvän työpaikan, joka oli määräaikainen. Hän jäi työttömäksi työsuhteen päätyttyä. Hän saa ansiopäivärahaa ja asumistukea. Hän alkaa välittömästi etsiä itselleen uutta työtä. Hän ei ole onnistunut siinä 12 kuukauden aikana, mutta hän on toiveikas ja jatkaa työnhakua. Sanotaankö hänelle 11 kk:n kohdalla että muuttaisitko Helsingistä pois ?
> ...


Ei ole perustuslain vastainen ! Usko se nyt jo. Väljästi säädettyä perustuslakia voidaan tulkita niin kuin parhaaksi katsotaan.

Ja eikö 339-DF ole itsekin sanonut, että mallissa on varmasti monia asioita, joita pitää tarkemmin miettiä. Mutta saisiko sinulta nyt jonkun ratkaisun Helsingin tulevaisuutta varten, joka pohjautuu siihen, että 8 kohdan listaa noudattamalla tiettyihin alueisiin ei kosketa, Östersundomiin - eli kauas keskustasta rakennetaan yksityisautoiluun perustuva uusi lähiö joka kasvattaa siten yksityisautoilua ja päästöjä - joita siis olet kovasti kammoksunut (Ruuhkamaksut pk-seudulla)

----------


## Salomaa

Tämä toimeentulotukeen liittyvä asia käsitellään ensin, koska se jäi kesken. Helsingin rakentamiseen liittyviä näkökulmia on paljon ja niihin on hyvä palata heti sitten kun tästä muuttopakosta saadaan jonkinlainen yhteenveto. On kaikkien keskustelijoiden etu, että yksi erittäin merkityksellinen ja periaatteellinen asia käsitellään ensin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:33 ----------

_Ei ole perustuslain vastainen ! Usko se nyt jo. Väljästi säädettyä perustuslakia voidaan tulkita niin kuin parhaaksi katsotaan._

Jos se olisi noin, niin meillä olisi Sote-uudistuskin valmis ollut jo aikoja sitten.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä on se pihvi. Eli mennään asian ytimeen. Muistan tuon 10 kk:n ehdotuksen. Eritelläänpä sitä nyt. Vaikka se on selvästi perustuslain vastainen, niin kommentoin sitä käytännön toimivuuden kannalta.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Tässä 3 tapausta. Kuinka malli 339-DF toimisi näissä kuvitteellisissa esimerkkitapauksissa ? Mutta todellisuudessa Helsingissä on oikeasti näitä pilvin pimein.


Oletetaan ilmeisesti, että kukin asuu yksin omassa taloudessaan.

B:lle ja C:lle osoitetaan uusi asunto esimerkiksi sieltä Kajaanista.

A on hankalampi, mutta äärettömän teoreettinen. Lähinnä tuo tulee kyseeseen, jos korkeakoulututkinto on joltain sellaiselta alalta, jolle nyt vaan ei työllisty. Vaikka kuinka olisi maisteri, niin jos egyptologi ei löydä mitään itselleen kelpaavaa työtä Helsingistä, on meille kaikille parempi että hän on työttömänä Kajaanissa kuin työttömänä Helsingissä.

A on äärettömän teoreettinen lähinnä siksi, että jos oletetaan A:n opiskelleen jotakin sellaista alaa, jolla työllistymisnäkymät ovat normaalit, hän olisi kyllä saanut töitä. Jos ei saa, niin joko A kikkailee ja tahtoo työllistyä vasta myöhemmin, taikka sitten A:ssa on jokin vika, joka estää työllistymisen.

A tuo kuitenkin mieleen toisen epäkohdan, joka olisi pikimmiten korjattava. Nimittäin tilastoista näemme, että työttömäksi jäävät työllistyvät nyt kahdessa aallossa, toiset "heti" eli muutaman viikon sisällä työttömyyden alkamisesta ja toiset juuri ennen 400 päivän ansiosidonnaisen työttömyysturvan päättymistä. Aika erikoinen sattuma, eikö? Ansiosidonnaisen perusidea on hyvä ja järkevä, mutta sen kesto tulisi rajata murto-osaan nykyisestä, esimerkiksi 180 päivään. Jos näin olisi, niin A:kin olisi varmasti jo työllistynyt.

----------


## fani

> Tämä toimeentulotukeen liittyvä asia käsitellään ensin, koska se jäi kesken. Helsingin rakentamiseen liittyviä näkökulmia on paljon ja niihin on hyvä palata heti sitten kun tästä muuttopakosta saadaan jonkinlainen yhteenveto. On kaikkien keskustelijoiden etu, että yksi erittäin merkityksellinen ja periaatteellinen asia käsitellään ensin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:33 ----------
> 
> _Ei ole perustuslain vastainen ! Usko se nyt jo. Väljästi säädettyä perustuslakia voidaan tulkita niin kuin parhaaksi katsotaan._
> 
> Jos se olisi noin, niin meillä olisi Sote-uudistuskin valmis ollut jo aikoja sitten.


Sen voi ajatella myöskin niin, että sen takia se nimenomaan ei ollut valmis aikoja sitten. Sitäpaitsi sinultahan on aiemminkin jo kysytty vaihtoehtoista ratkaisua ehdotetulle mallille. Kyseiseen alakohtaan voidaan palata kyllä myöhemminkin tarpeen vaatiessa.

----------


## Salomaa

Vielä käsittelemättömien mallien puuttuminen  tästä keskustelusta ei millään tavalla tee parempaa oikeutusta mallille 339-DF.

Mitäköhän se Kajaanin kaupunginjohtaja sanoo kun Helsingin sossusta tulee puhelu: "täällä olisi 10 uutta maanantaina tulossa, 7 yksiötä ja3 kaksiota, kiitos !"

Korkeakoulun suorittaneen työnsaantimahdollisuudet Kajaanissa ja Helsingissä ?!

----------


## vristo

Mites esimerkiksi äitiyslomalainen? Lähetetäänkö Kajaaniin?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mites esimerkiksi äitiyslomalainen? Lähetetäänkö Kajaaniin?


Joltakulta toiselta olisin voinut tällaista odottaa, mutta sä olet kyllä yleensä asiallinen keskustelija.

----------


## vristo

> Joltakulta toiselta olisin voinut tällaista odottaa, mutta sä olet kyllä yleensä asiallinen keskustelija.


Ei pidä hermostua. Äitiysloma ja sen jälkeinen vanhempainvapaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:19 ----------

En voi välttyä ajatukselta, että tässä keskustelee kaksi poliittista suuntausta keskenään. Hauskaa seurata.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitäköhän se Kajaanin kaupunginjohtaja sanoo kun Helsingin sossusta tulee puhelu: "täällä olisi 10 uutta maanantaina tulossa, 7 yksiötä ja3 kaksiota, kiitos !"


On kovin kiitollinen, saahan hän taas muuttotappiokaupunkiinsa ostovoimaa näiden myötä sen 60 000 euroa vuositasolla.

Aiemmi nähtiin, että (vuonna 2017) toimeentulotukea sai 90 000 pääkaupunkiseudun asukasta. Jos heistä kolmasosa saa sitä jatkuvasti (tämä on aivan puhdas arvaus, olisipa hienoa saada tähän faktaa!), niin se on 30 000 henkeä ja 180 000 000 euroa. Siis 180 miljoonaa. Eiköhän se kelpaa.




> Korkeakoulun suorittaneen työnsaantimahdollisuudet Kajaanissa ja Helsingissä ?!


Joo, kun tästä on kavereiden kanssa ollut puhetta, niin suurin kritiikki on juuri tämä "jos työnnetään syrjäkylälle, niin sitten se ei ainakaan ikinä työllisty". Se on validia kritiikkiä, ja sen tähden on erityisen tärkeää kyetä laatimaan sellainen järjestelmä, joka onnistuu poimimaan ne henkilöt, joiden kohdalla se Helsingissä työllistymisen tie on katsottu käytännössä loppuun.

Samalla on hyvä huomata, että malli toimii vallan hyvin myös silloin, jos tuo poismuuton uhka saakin hakemaan töitä. Jos egyptologi A nykytilanteessa asuu Helsingissä ikuisesti yhteiskunnan tuella, niin malli 339-DF:ssä voipi olla, että egyptologi hakeutuu työelämään, vaikkei ihan egyptologin hommia löydykään, koska ei tahdo muuttaa Kajaaniin. Jos näin käy, niin malli on onnistunut erinomaisesti, vaikkei muutoauto pohjoiseen suuntaakaan.

----------


## vristo

Egytologi voisi kouluttautua bussin- tai ratikankuljettajaksi, niin voi jatkaa asumista Helsingissä. Toki jos pystyy siihen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei pidä hermostua. Äitiysloma ja sen jälkeinen vanhempainvapaa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:19 ----------
> 
> En voi välttyä ajatukselta, että tässä keskustelee kaksi poliittista suuntausta keskenään. Hauskaa seurata.


Olisko olemassa jokin poliittinen suuntaus,joka  suostuisi käsittelmään tätä ehdotusta ? Kertokaa ihmeessa ! Minä lähetän se n puolueen toimistoon heti huomenna ehdotuksen tästä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:31 ----------




> Egytologi voisi kouluttautua bussin- tai ratikankuljettajaksi, niin voi jatkaa asumista Helsingissä. Toki jos pystyy siihen.


Suurin  piirtein rinnasteisesti näin myös Helsingissä tehdään. Parempi vaihtoehto kuin työttömänä Kajaanissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei pidä hermostua. Äitiysloma ja sen jälkeinen vanhempainvapaa.


Niin, onhan sulla oikeastaan pointtia, kun tuota vähän pidemmälle miettii. Taisin jäädä kiinni omista stereotypioistani, tai omasta kuplastani, jossa mies käy töissä ja vaimo on vuoden-kaksi poissa työelämästä, kun perheeseen tuli lapsi. Että laittaako Vristo tuon vaimon Kajaaniin jäähylle?  :Smile: 

Mutta tuleehan tässä mieleen kaikenlaista. Tyypillisesti toki perheessä, johon syntyy lapsi, on toinenkin aikuinen, joka käy töissä taikka opiskelee, jolloin homma ratkeaa sillä, koska tarkoitushan ei ole sentään lähteä perheitä hajottamaan.

Toisaalta Helsingin väestöjakaumalla varmasti tulee eteen aikamoisen paljon erikoisia tilanteita. Jos esimerkiksi kolmen vuoden välein saadaan aina uusi lapsi, jota seuraa äitiysloma ja vanhempainvapaa, ja näin ollaan vaikkapa 8 lapsen kanssa 24 vuotta pois työelämästä.

Entä jos perheen toinen aikuinen on pitkäaikaistyötön? Onko tällaisen perheen välttämätöntä, tarpeellista ja perusteltua asua Helsingissä?

Tai entä jos toista aikuista ei ole, vaan synnyttäjä tulee tasaisesti kolmen vuoden välein raskaaksi, mutta on aina ja edelleen yksinhuoltaja.

Ehkäpä joku ministeriö lähtee tätäkin pohtimaan jonakin päivänä.

----------


## fani

> Olisko olemassa jokin poliittinen suuntaus,joka  suostuisi käsittelmään tätä ehdotusta ? Kertokaa ihmeessa ! Minä lähetän se n puolueen toimistoon heti huomenna ehdotuksen tästä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:31 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Suurin  piirtein rinnasteisesti näin myös Helsingissä tehdään. Parempi vaihtoehto kuin työttömänä Kajaanissa.


Ehdotuksesi olisi kuitenkin niin lähettäjän mielipiteiden värittämä ja hyvin epäodjektiivisesti muotoiltu niin tuskinpa kannattaa. Mikäli tätä maata eivät johtaisi väärin perustein valitut ihmiset niin Suomella mitä todennäköisimmin menisi paljon paremmin. Tämäkin on vain sellaista välttämätöntä, mikä olisi tehtävä jos halutaan optimoida Suomen taloutta ja maata ylipäätään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Egytologi voisi kouluttautua bussin- tai ratikankuljettajaksi, niin voi jatkaa asumista Helsingissä. Toki jos pystyy siihen.


Malli parhaimmillaan toimiikin juuri näin, jos sekä egyptologi että kotonaan muuten vaan, ilman koulutusta, lojunut kansalainen lähtevät hankkimaan itselleen työpaikkaa ja tarvittaessa koulutusta, jotta välttävät sen pakkomuuton.

----------


## vristo

> Niin, onhan sulla oikeastaan pointtia, kun tuota vähän pidemmälle miettii. Taisin jäädä kiinni omista stereotypioistani, tai omasta kuplastani, jossa mies käy töissä ja vaimo on vuoden-kaksi poissa työelämästä, kun perheeseen tuli lapsi. Että laittaako Vristo tuon vaimon Kajaaniin jäähylle? 
> 
> Mutta tuleehan tässä mieleen kaikenlaista. Tyypillisesti toki perheessä, johon syntyy lapsi, on toinenkin aikuinen, joka käy töissä taikka opiskelee, jolloin homma ratkeaa sillä, koska tarkoitushan ei ole sentään lähteä perheitä hajottamaan.
> 
> Toisaalta Helsingin väestöjakaumalla varmasti tulee eteen aikamoisen paljon erikoisia tilanteita. Jos esimerkiksi kolmen vuoden välein saadaan aina uusi lapsi, jota seuraa äitiysloma ja vanhempainvapaa, ja näin ollaan vaikkapa 8 lapsen kanssa 24 vuotta pois työelämästä.
> 
> Entä jos perheen toinen aikuinen on pitkäaikaistyötön? Onko tällaisen perheen välttämätöntä, tarpeellista ja perusteltua asua Helsingissä?
> 
> Tai entä jos toista aikuista ei ole, vaan synnyttäjä tulee tasaisesti kolmen vuoden välein raskaaksi, mutta on aina ja edelleen yksinhuoltaja.
> ...


Näitä asioita juuri hain.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:46 ----------




> Malli parhaimmillaan toimiikin juuri näin, jos sekä egyptologi että kotonaan muuten vaan, ilman koulutusta, lojunut kansalainen lähtevät hankkimaan itselleen työpaikkaa ja tarvittaessa koulutusta, jotta välttävät sen pakkomuuton.


Tätä on muuten tehty jo. Eräs haki kuljettajakurssille, läpäisi sen rimaa hipoen eikä sitten työllistynyt kun ei uskaltanut päästää yksin bussinrattiin. Mutta istui sitten tovin bussin mukana harjoittelemassa ja vältti karessin. Ja oli yhteiskunnan kannalta "työllistynyt".

----------


## Salomaa

> Ehdotuksesi olisi kuitenkin niin lähettäjän mielipiteiden värittämä ja hyvin epäodjektiivisesti muotoiltu niin tuskinpa kannattaa. Mikäli tätä maata eivät johtaisi väärin perustein valitut ihmiset niin Suomella mitä todennäköisimmin menisi paljon paremmin. Tämäkin on vain sellaista välttämätöntä, mikä olisi tehtävä jos halutaan optimoida Suomen taloutta ja maata ylipäätään.


Minä voin laittaa sen ehdotuksen tänne ennen lähettämistä ja Sinä ja 339-DF saatte  muokata sitä. Tai sitten 339-DF tekee sen itse.  Alkavalla viikolla se lähtee joka tapauksessa.

----------


## fani

> Minä voin laittaa sen ehdotuksen tänne ennen lähettämistä ja Sinä ja 339-DF saatte  muokata sitä. Tai sitten 339-DF tekee sen itse.  Alkavalla viikolla se lähtee joka tapauksessa.


Mitäpä jos rauhoittuisit? Kysyn nyt vielä kerran realistista mahdollisuutta Helsingin asunto-ongelman suhteen. Voit joko vastata tai jättää yksinkertaisesti vastaamatta, jolloin voidaan varmaan yksimielisesti todeta mallin 339-DF raakaversion olevan aika hyvä. Huomaa, että Östersundom suljettiin laskuista pois kaavan hyväksymättä jättämisen takia. Ja onhan siinä toki paljon muutakin, mikä ei tee siitä hyvää vaihtoehtoa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mitäpä jos rauhoittuisit? Kysyn nyt vielä kerran realistista mahdollisuutta Helsingin asunto-ongelman suhteen. Voit joko vastata tai jättää yksinkertaisesti vastaamatta, jolloin voidaan varmaan yksimielisesti todeta mallin 339-DF raakaversion olevan aika hyvä. Huomaa, että Östersundom suljettiin laskuista pois kaavan hyväksymättä jättämisen takia. Ja onhan siinä toki paljon muutakin, mikä ei tee siitä hyvää vaihtoehtoa.


Hyvin rauhallisena tässä olen kirjoitellut pitkin päivää, voimassa olevat toteutukset ovat lähinnä minun arvomaailmaa. Kun tuo 339-DF: stä saadaan lausuntoja sekä loppuyhteenveto, niin voimme siirtyä keskustelemaan Helsingin rakentamisesta tai rakentamatta jättämisestä Siinä on niin paljon asiaa, että hoidetaan tämä Köyhät Kajaaniin -projekti alta pois.

(erinomaisen hyvä jos olet kiinnostunut Helsingin asunto-ongelman ratkaisemisesta)

----------


## hylje

> (erinomaisen hyvä jos olet kiinnostunut Helsingin asunto-ongelman ratkaisemisesta)


Juu, juu, kiinnostaa saa mutta mikään ehdotus ei kelpaa eikä vastaehdotuksiakaan tule. Kaikki asiat ovat pyhiä, myös asumisen sietämätön kalleus, eikä mitään saa koskaan muuttaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Juu, juu, kiinnostaa saa mutta mikään ehdotus ei kelpaa eikä vastaehdotuksiakaan tule. Kaikki asiat ovat pyhiä, myös asumisen sietämätön kalleus, eikä mitään saa koskaan muuttaa.


Korona muuttaa mukavasti, Helsingin vetovoima asuinkaupunkina vähenee, muuttoliike Helsinkiin hidastuu, asuntojen hinnat laskevat huomattavasti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Korona muuttaa mukavasti, Helsingin vetovoima asuinkaupunkina vähenee, muuttoliike Helsinkiin hidastuu, asuntojen hinnat laskevat huomattavasti.


Tässäkö Salomaan ratkaisu Helsingin asuntopulaan? Vanhusten tappaminen kulkutautiin.

Ruttoepidemiaa odotellessa...

----------


## fani

> Korona muuttaa mukavasti, Helsingin vetovoima asuinkaupunkina vähenee, muuttoliike Helsinkiin hidastuu, asuntojen hinnat laskevat huomattavasti.


Jos sinä olisit asioista päättämässä niin eläisimme vielä kivikaudella. Pidätkö tätä ihan oikeasti ratkaisuna? En usko, että vuokrat laskevat useita satoja euroja tai myyntihinnat vastaavasti satojatuhansia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tässäkö Salomaan ratkaisu Helsingin asuntopulaan? Vanhusten tappaminen kulkutautiin.
> 
> Ruttoepidemiaa odotellessa...


Ehdotinko sellaista ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:03 ----------




> Jos sinä olisit asioista päättämässä niin eläisimme vielä kivikaudella. Pidätkö tätä ihan oikeasti ratkaisuna? En usko, että vuokrat laskevat useita satoja euroja tai myyntihinnat vastaavasti satojatuhansia.


Se ei ole ratkaisu, vaan totesin mitä ympärillä tapahtuu. Jos koronaepidemia pitkittyy, niin asuntojen hinnat laskevat. Pääsyy siihen on että muuttoliike Helsinkiin laskee.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tää keskustelu on ollut nyt melkoisen pitkään kaikkea muuta kuin kaupunkisuunnittelua.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tää keskustelu on ollut nyt melkoisen pitkään kaikkea muuta kuin kaupunkisuunnittelua.


Näen toisin. Kaupunkisuunnittelun ydinkysymyksiä on se, kenellä on oikeus asua Helsingissä. Sosiaaliturvaan liittyvät kysymykset liittyvät välillisesti kaupunkisuunnitteluun.

----------


## citybus

> Näen toisin. Kaupunkisuunnittelun ydinkysymyksiä on se, kenellä on oikeus asua Helsingissä. Sosiaaliturvaan liittyvät kysymykset liittyvät välillisesti kaupunkisuunnitteluun.


Helsingissä asuminen ei itse asiassa ole kenenkään subjektiivinen oikeus.

----------


## Salomaa

> Helsingissä asuminen ei itse asiassa ole kenenkään subjektiivinen oikeus.


Halutessaan on, ja toisaalta muuttopakkoa Helsingistä ei voida lailla ja asetuksilla tehdä.

----------


## citybus

> Halutessaan on, ja toisaalta muuttopakkoa Helsingistä ei voida lailla ja asetuksilla tehdä.


Kun et edes ymmärrä mitä "subjektiivinen oikeus" tarkoittaa, sinun kanssasi on joutavaa keskustella.

Perustuslain 19 § 4 momentin säätämä siitä, että jokaisen oikeutta asumiseen on edistettävä, ei perusta subjektiivista oikeutta saada asuntoa. Oikeudesta asuntoon ei myöskään ole säädetty erityislakia.

Kansankielelle käännettynä: et voi vaatia tuomioistuimessa, että julkisvalta järjestää sinulle asunnon.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kun et edes ymmärrä mitä "subjektiivinen oikeus" tarkoittaa, sinun kanssasi on joutavaa keskustella.
> 
> Perustuslain 19 § 4 momentin säätämä siitä, että jokaisen oikeutta asumiseen on edistettävä, ei perusta subjektiivista oikeutta saada asuntoa. Oikeudesta asuntoon ei myöskään ole säädetty erityislakia.
> 
> Kansankielelle käännettynä: et voi vaatia tuomioistuimessa, että julkisvalta järjestää sinulle asunnon.


Tässä ei ole kyse oikeudesta asua, vaan siitä, että sosiaalituet lakkaavat, jos ei ota muuttotarjousta vastaan.

----------


## citybus

> Tässä ei ole kyse oikeudesta asua, vaan siitä, että sosiaalituet lakkaavat, jos ei ota muuttotarjousta vastaan.


Älä vääristele ja vääntele sanomisiasi. Väitit tuossa klo 11.17 kirjoitetussa viestissäsi, että asuminen voisi olla subjektiivinen oikeus, mitä se ei ole. Minä en puhunut mistään muuttotarjouksista.

Ehkä sinun kannattaisi opetella, mitä "subjektiivinen oikeus" tarkoittaa. Sitten voisi olla helpompaa "keskustella" aiheesta, ettei tarvitsisi tyytyä tuohon harrastamaasi keskusteluun liittyvään metakeskusteluun, jolla ei ole mitään arvoa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Älä vääristele ja vääntele sanomisiasi. Väitit tuossa klo 11.17 kirjoitetussa viestissäsi, että asuminen voisi olla subjektiivinen oikeus, mitä se ei ole. Minä en puhunut mistään muuttotarjouksista.
> 
> Ehkä sinun kannattaisi opetella, mitä "subjektiivinen oikeus" tarkoittaa. Sitten voisi olla helpompaa "keskustella" aiheesta, ettei tarvitsisi tyytyä tuohon harrastamaasi keskusteluun liittyvään metakeskusteluun, jolla ei ole mitään arvoa.


Joko rupiaa keittämään ? Toistan vielä että mallissa 339-DF on oleellista tukien poistaminen vähävaraisilta. Tuet  mahdollistavat asumisen Helsingissä. En nyt lähde nyansseihin aidanseipäästä.

----------


## citybus

> Joko rupiaa keittämään ?


Trolli paljastaa itsensä.  :Laughing: 




> Toistan vielä että mallissa 339-DF on oleellista tukien poistaminen vähävaraisilta. Tuet  mahdollistavat asumisen Helsingissä. En nyt lähde nyansseihin aidanseipäästä.


Minä en puhunut mistään "mallista 339-DF" (tai mikä ikinä lieneekään), vaan siitä, että sinä väitit esiintyen suurena perusoikeusasiantuntijana, että oikeus asuntoon olisi subjektiviinen oikeus, mitä se ei siis ole. Voisit perustella väitteesi etkä koko ajan siirrellä tolppia ja trollata.

Pysy asiassa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Trolli paljastaa itsensä.
> 
> 
> 
> Minä en puhunut mistään "mallista 339-DF" (tai mikä ikinä lieneekään), vaan siitä, että sinä väitit esiintyen suurena perusoikeusasiantuntijana, että oikeus asuntoon olisi subjektiviinen oikeus, mitä se ei siis ole. Voisit perustella väitteesi etkä koko ajan siirrellä tolppia ja trollata.
> 
> Pysy asiassa.


Kun täss ei ole kyse subjektiivisesta oikeudesta asuntoon, vaan 339-DF mallin käyttökelpoisuudesta  ja mahdollisuudesta.

----------


## citybus

> Kun täss ei ole kyse subjektiivisesta oikeudesta asuntoon, vaan 339-DF mallin käyttökelpoisuudesta  ja mahdollisuudesta.


Sinä sanoit minulle vastaten sanoit klo 11.17 lähettämässäsi viestissä, että oikeus Helsingissä asumiseen (so. asunto Helsingissä) on subjektiivinen oikeus, mitä se ei ole. Voitko perustella väitteesi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:16 ----------




> Helsingissä asuminen ei itse asiassa ole kenenkään subjektiivinen oikeus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut Salomaa
> 
> 
> Halutessaan on, ja toisaalta muuttopakkoa Helsingistä ei voida lailla ja asetuksilla tehdä.


Tässä vielä viestisi muistutuksena.

----------


## Salomaa

_Hei,

Voin välittää kysymyksen eteenpäin,jos saisin tietää mikä tämä kyseinen ryhmä oli jossa asiaa ehdotettiin. 

Voin kyllä nyt jo sanoa, ettei RKP kannata sosiaalituella elävien poistamista Helsingistä, ehdotus on hyvin ongelmallinen joka syrjii pienituloisia. Se, että pakotetaan muuttamaan Helsingistä Pieksänmäelle 10 kuukauden tukijakson takia, on radikaali toimenpide ja vaikutukset mielenterveyteen ja eristäytymiseen ovat varmasti massiiviset, kun perhe ja ystävät jäävät Helsinkiin. Entäs lapsiperheet, pariskunnat, vammaiset, eläkeläiset ja vanhukset? 

Ystävällisin terveisin,
-- 
Sofia Henriksson_

Tässä Rkp:n valtuustoryhmän kanta asiaan

----------


## 339-DF

Helsingin yliopiston Svenska social- och kommunalhögskolanissa tehtiin tutkimus, jossa tarkasteltiin 1829-vuotiaiden asenteita vuoden 2015 eduskuntavaalien kynnyksellä. 

Suurin ideologinen ryhmittymä olivat oikeistoliberaalit (44 %), jotka suhtautuivat myönteisesti niin maahanmuuttoon kuin tuloeroihinkin mutta kielteisesti sosiaalietuuksiin sekä neutraalisti ympäristönsuojeluun ja puolustusvoimien vahvuuteen. Mielipiteiltään tämä ryhmä oli kaikkein maltillisin.

Toiseksi suurin ryhmä olivat oikeistokonservatiivit (23 %), jotka kannattivat tuloeroja ja vahvaa armeijaa mutta suhtautuivat erittäin kielteisesti maahanmuuttoon, ympäristönsuojeluun ja sosiaalietuuksiin.

Kolmanneksi suurimman ryhmän muodostivat puolestaan vasemmistokonservatiivit (18 %), jotka oikeistokonservatiivien tavoin suhtautuivat erittäin kielteisesti maahanmuuttoon mutta toisaalta kannattivat sosiaalietuuksia, vastustivat tuloeroja ja olivat suhteellisen maltillisia ympäristönsuojelua ja vahvaa armeijaa koskevissa kysymyksissä.

Pienimmän ryhmän muodostivat vasemmistoliberaalit (15 %), jotka olivat vahvasti maahanmuuttomyönteisiä, kannattivat ympäristönsuojelua ja sosiaalietuuksia ja suhtautuivat kielteisesti tuloeroihin ja vahvaan armeijaan.

Siis yhteensä 67 % suhtautui kielteisesti sosiaalietuuksiin  se on jo kaksi kolmasosaa. Sattumalta jopa sitä perustuslakiakin voidaan muuttaa juuri 2/3 enemmistöllä. Tuossa on tietysti tiedusteltu vain suppean ikäluokan mielipiteitä, mutta jos mielipiteet eivät tuosta iän myötä muutu, niin 1015 vuoden kuluessa meillä todennäköisesti päästään tilanteeseen, jossa sosiaalietuusjärjestelmää pystytään muuttamaan radikaalistikin.

Lähde: https://www.helsinki.fi/fi/uutiset/h...uuttoa-vastaan

----------


## fani

> Joko rupiaa keittämään ? Toistan vielä että mallissa 339-DF on oleellista tukien poistaminen vähävaraisilta. Tuet  mahdollistavat asumisen Helsingissä. En nyt lähde nyansseihin aidanseipäästä.


Käytännössä riittäisi, että tukia pienennetään merkittävästi. Nimittäin niin paljon, että asuminen Helsingissä tehtäisiin hyvin hankalaksi jolloin henkilö itsekin voi todeta, että parempi jossain muualla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:17 ----------




> _Hei,
> 
> Voin välittää kysymyksen eteenpäin,jos saisin tietää mikä tämä kyseinen ryhmä oli jossa asiaa ehdotettiin. 
> 
> Voin kyllä nyt jo sanoa, ettei RKP kannata sosiaalituella elävien poistamista Helsingistä, ehdotus on hyvin ongelmallinen joka syrjii pienituloisia. Se, että pakotetaan muuttamaan Helsingistä Pieksänmäelle 10 kuukauden tukijakson takia, on radikaali toimenpide ja vaikutukset mielenterveyteen ja eristäytymiseen ovat varmasti massiiviset, kun perhe ja ystävät jäävät Helsinkiin. Entäs lapsiperheet, pariskunnat, vammaiset, eläkeläiset ja vanhukset? 
> 
> Ystävällisin terveisin,
> -- 
> Sofia Henriksson_
> ...


Sinäkö kysyit suoraan tältä Sofia Henrikssonilta tästä asiasta?

----------


## Salomaa

> Käytännössä riittäisi, että tukia pienennetään merkittävästi. Nimittäin niin paljon, että asuminen Helsingissä tehtäisiin hyvin hankalaksi jolloin henkilö itsekin voi todeta, että parempi jossain muualla.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:17 ----------
> 
> 
> Sinäkö kysyit suoraan tältä Sofia Henrikssonilta tästä asiasta?


Myöskään tukien merkittävä pienentäminen ei ole hyvä ratkaisu, koska ne ovat pienentyneet jo vuosikausia. Se on myös järjetön ajatus että tukia pienennetään asumisen hankalaksi tekemisen tarkoituksessa.

Yhteydenotto tapahtui RKP:n valtuustoryhmän sähköpostiosoitteeseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:14 ----------

Valtuustoa voidaan tosiaan tutkia eri arvosuuntausten mukaan, toisaalta on paljon asioita, joissa ryhmät hajoavat sisäisesti. Ns ryhmäkurin merkitys on joissan puolueissa painavampi ja toisissa kevyempi. Mutta kannanotto ryhmästä tähän asiaan todistaa kuitenkin paljon. Tuo RKP: n vastaushan ei anna tilaa jossittelulle. Se on selkeä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:17 ----------

RKP:n edustaja täydentää vastaustaan koskien perustuslakia:

Hei,

En ole tarkistanut, mutta olen 99% varma että perustuslaki ei tällaista ikinä sallisi. 

Ystävällisin terveisin, 


Sofia Henriksson

Politisk specialmedarbetare för SFP:s fullmäktigegrupp i Helsingfors -  RKP:n valtuustoryhmän poliittinen erityisavustaja Helsingissä - Political advisor for SFP council group in Helsinki

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:26 ----------

Tässä vaiheessa tiedetään, että *39 valtuutettua ei pidä mahdollisena* mallin 339-DF toteuttamista.

----------


## citybus

> Tässä vaiheessa tiedetään, että *39 valtuutettua ei pidä mahdollisena* mallin 339-DF toteuttamista.


Mitenkäs, tiedätkö, onko se oikeus asuntoon Helsingissä nyt subjektiivinen oikeus vai ei?

----------


## Salomaa

> Mitenkäs, tiedätkö, onko se oikeus asuntoon Helsingissä nyt subjektiivinen oikeus vai ei?


Ei onnistu nyt tuo harhautus, saat kohta kovaa kamaa, joka tulee Kokoomuksen valtuustoryhmästä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:38 ----------

Näin Kokoomuksen ryhmästä:

_Hei,
Kiitos viestistänne. Esittämänne kehityksen taustalla oleva ajatus on hyvin haastava pohdittavaksi. Itsessään tämän toteutuminen on mahdotonta Perustuslain vuoksi. Perustuslain 9 pykälä toteaa: "Suomen kansalaisella ja maassa laillisesti oleskelevalla ulkomaalaisella on vapaus liikkua maassa ja valita asuinpaikkansa." 


Samoin Perustuslain 15 pykälä toteaa jokaisen omaisuuden olevan turvattu. Toisin sanoen pakkomuuttamiset eivät voi lainpykälän mukaisesti toteutua. Lisäksi sosiaaliturvaan liittyvästä lainsäädännöstä tulee huomioida se, että sosiaaliturva on ns universaali, eikä sitä voidaan kaupunkikohtaisesti tai muulla vastaavalla perusteella katkaista tietyn aikarajan täyttymisen jälkeen. 

Kiitos kuitenkin kysymyksestänne! Mukavaa viikon jatkoa!

Ystävällisesti,
Roope Tukia
Poliittinen suunnittelija
Helsingin kokoomus_

----------


## citybus

> Ei onnistu nyt tuo harhautus, saat kohta kovaa kamaa, joka tulee Kokoomuksen valtuustoryhmästä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:38 ----------
> 
> Näin Kokoomuksen ryhmästä:
> 
> _Hei,
> Kiitos viestistänne. Esittämänne kehityksen taustalla oleva ajatus on hyvin haastava pohdittavaksi. Itsessään tämän toteutuminen on mahdotonta Perustuslain vuoksi. Perustuslain 9 pykälä toteaa: "Suomen kansalaisella ja maassa laillisesti oleskelevalla ulkomaalaisella on vapaus liikkua maassa ja valita asuinpaikkansa." 
> 
> ...


Ei minua kiinnosta kokoomuksen näkökulmat johonkin muuhun asiaan, vaan se, onko sinun mielestäsi oikeus Helsingissä asumiseen subjektiivinen oikeus? Olen tätä sinulta yrittänyt nyt useita kertoja kysyä.

Vai etkö ihan oikeasti ymmärrä, mitä sinulta kysytään?

EDIT: olisi myös mielenkiintoista nähdä valtuustoryhmille (jotka eivät siis kylläkään säädä lakia, joten on ihan sama, mitä he ajattelevat, tämähän on eduskunnan eikä jonkun yksittäisen kunnan valtuuston asia) lähettämäsi kysymys? Koska eihän tuo perustuslain 15 § liity millään tavoin kuntien vuokra-asumiseen? Eihän keneltäkään nyt ole vaadittu omaisuutta pois otettavaksi  :Laughing:

----------


## Salomaa

Antti Kettunen verkkotunnuksen vasemmistoliitto.onmicrosoft.com  kautta

14.35 (5 tuntia sitten)

-> minä
Hei!

Kiitos kysymyksestäsi. Kommentoin vain lyhyesti, että ehdotus ei ole järkevä, eikä toteuttamiskelpoinen. 

Helsingin kunnallispolitiikassa voidaan vaikuttaa vain siihen, että Helsingissä riittää asuntoja ja jossain määrin myös siihen, että kaupungissa riittää työtä. Sosiaaliturvasta päätetään eduskunnassa. 

Vasemmistoliitto ajaa eduskunnassa kaikille vastikkeettomasti maksettavaa perustuloa, joka ei katkea missään olosuhteissa, mutta kaikki työ on kannattavaa. Malliimme voi tutustua osoitteessa: https://vasemmisto.fi/vasemmistoliit...syhteiskuntaa/

Ystävällisin terveisin
Antti Kettunen
Viestintäpäällikkö
Helsingin Vasemmistoliiton valtuustoryhmä
antti.kettunen@vasemmistoliitto.fi
040 626 6007

----------


## citybus

> ...
> 
> Helsingin kunnallispolitiikassa voidaan vaikuttaa vain siihen, että Helsingissä riittää asuntoja ja jossain määrin myös siihen, että kaupungissa riittää työtä. Sosiaaliturvasta päätetään eduskunnassa.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ystävällisin terveisin
> Antti Kettunen
> Viestintäpäällikkö
> ...


Kuten tuossa edellä totesinkin.  :Laughing:  Ennen kuin lähtee esittämään tällaisia kysymyksiä, kannattaa varmistua, että lähettää ne varmasti sille forumille, jonka toimivaltaan asia kuuluu...  :Wink:

----------


## Salomaa

Huomenna ja lähipäivinä saatanee myös muiden valtuustoryhmien kanta asiaan. Nämä kolme valtuustoryhmää nopeudessaan ansaitsevat kiitokset, minkä heille lähetinkin.

----------


## fani

Salomaalle: 

1: Miten asian esitit ja muotoilit? 

2: Toimeentulotukeahan ei tarvitsisi poistaa vaan merkittävissä määrin vähentää, jolloin kansalainen itse tekisi johtopäätöksen asiasta ja tajuaisi muuttaa muaalle. Se nimenomaan olisi järkevää, eikä tällöin tule mitään ristiriitaa perustuslain kanssa jos sitä nyt tulisi muutenkaan. Tarvitaan vaan oikeat ihmiset ajamaan asioita eteenpäin.

----------


## Salomaa

Keskustelemme siis siitä, pitääkö yli 10 kk sosiaalituen varassa elävän muuttaa Helsingistä pois tai kohdistetaanko häneen toimenpiteitä, jolla hänet saataisiin muuttamaan pois Helsingistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:27 ----------




> Salomaalle: 
> 
> 1: Miten asian esitit ja muotoilit? 
> 
> 2: Toimeentulotukeahan ei tarvitsisi poistaa vaan merkittävissä määrin vähentää, jolloin kansalainen itse tekisi johtopäätöksen asiasta ja tajuaisi muuttaa muaalle. Se nimenomaan olisi järkevää, eikä tällöin tule mitään ristiriitaa perustuslain kanssa jos sitä nyt tulisi muutenkaan. Tarvitaan vaan oikeat ihmiset ajamaan asioita eteenpäin.


1. Siten kun 339DF sen täällä esitti
2. Nyt 39 valtuutettua tyrmää ajatuksen. Huomenna tulee todennäköisesti lisää.

Täsmennän vielä että kenenkään meidän nimiä eikä mitään muutakaan tunnistettavaa tietoa  mainittu tiedustelussa eikä myöskään joukkoliikennefoorumin nimeä. Halusin kiinnittää huomion itse asiaan eli yleisen tason keskustelua.

----------


## fani

> Keskustelemme siis siitä, pitääkö yli 10 kk sosiaalituen varassa elävän muuttaa Helsingistä pois tai kohdistetaanko häneen toimenpiteitä, jolla hänet saataisiin muuttamaan pois Helsingistä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:27 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Siten kun 339DF sen täällä esitti
> 2. Nyt 39 valtuutettua tyrmää ajatuksen. Huomenna tulee todennäköisesti lisää.


Vahvistaa ajatustani siitä, että vallassa ovat tyystin väärät henkilöt. Tuon perustuslain ja noiden vastausten nojallahan minullakin tulisi olla oikeus valita asuinpaikakseni valtion tukemana joku pirun kallis asunto vaikkapa Westendistä. Malli, josta keskustelemme ei kuitenkaan merkittävästi poikkea nykyiseen. Ei nytkään kuka tahansa saa asuntoa mistä tahansa. Mallihan käytännössä vain tiukentaisi kriteerejä ja antaisi vähemmän rahaa kuin nyt, jolla kansalainen sitten itse saa päättää mitä tekee. Asuuko vaikkapa Helsingissä ja hommaa puuttuvat rahat itse vai asuuko esimerkiksi Forssassa ja saa vastikkeetonta rahaa enemmän mihin tahansa käyttöön, jonka parhaaksi näkee. 

Tiivistettynä: Malli, josta keskustelemme ei merkittävästi eroa nykyiseen.

Henkilökohtaisena noottina: Mikäli malli on päättäjien mielestä toteuttamiskelvoton niin ehkä olisi vain syytä tiukentaa nykyistä linjaa jolloin lopputulos olisi oikeastaan melkein täysin sama.

----------


## Salomaa

_vallassa ovat tyystin väärät henkilöt_

Äänestivätkö Helsinkiläiset kunnallisvaaleissa väärin ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä vaiheessa tiedetään, että *39 valtuutettua ei pidä mahdollisena* mallin 339-DF toteuttamista.


Sä lähestyt Salomaa nyt aivan vääriä tahoja. Sama kuin kirjoittaisit Heinäveden Martta-kerholle (Heinävedeltä muuten saisi omistusyksiön 3400 eurolla, ei paha!).

Jos tahdot edistää tätä ajatusta, niin kannattaa olla yhteydessä suoraan puolueisiin. Ei välttämättä edes eduskuntaryhmiin, vaan etsit esimerkiksi sosiaalipoliittisen ohjelman laatijat kustakin puolueesta, olettaisin että jokaisella eduskuntapuolueella sellainen ohjelma on, ja olet heihin yhteydessä. Parhaiten tuo toki menisi, jos sinulla on valmiina mielessä yksi tai ehkä kaksi puoluetta, joihin sinulla on henkilökohtaisia kontakteja. He osaisivat kertoa, kenen kanssa kannattaa keskustella.

----------


## Salomaa

_olisi vain syytä tiukentaa nykyistä linjaa_

Sitä muuten tehdään koko ajan. Tukia supistetaan silloin, kun henkilö perusteettomasti kieltäytyy työstä tai koulutuksesta tai toimenpiteestä, joita esim. TE-toimisto tai sosiaalitoimisto esittää. Tunnen esimerkkejä. 

Eikä näillä kavereilla (naisilla) helppoa elämässään ole.

----------


## 339-DF

> Henkilökohtaisena noottina: Mikäli malli on päättäjien mielestä toteuttamiskelvoton niin ehkä olisi vain syytä tiukentaa nykyistä linjaa jolloin lopputulos olisi oikeastaan melkein täysin sama.


Perustulo puhtaasti toteutettuna (eli ei ympätä sinne mitään "tahdot asua Helsingissä, siispä saat tonnin extraa joka kuukausi" -lisiä) ajaisi aika lailla saman asian kunhan se perustulon euromäärä määritellään niin, että sillä pärjää Heinävedellä, mutta ei Helsingissä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sä lähestyt Salomaa nyt aivan vääriä tahoja. Sama kuin kirjoittaisit Heinäveden Martta-kerholle (Heinävedeltä muuten saisi omistusyksiön 3400 eurolla, ei paha!).


Kun asumiseen Helsingissä liittyvistä toimenpiteistä keskustellaan, niin minä katson Helsingin kaupunginvaltuuston oikeaksi paikaksi.




> Jos tahdot edistää tätä ajatusta, niin kannattaa olla yhteydessä suoraan puolueisiin. 
> 
> Ei välttämättä edes eduskuntaryhmiin, vaan etsit esimerkiksi sosiaalipoliittisen ohjelman laatijat kustakin puolueesta, olettaisin että jokaisella eduskuntapuolueella sellainen ohjelma on, ja olet heihin yhteydessä. Parhaiten tuo toki menisi, jos sinulla on valmiina mielessä yksi tai ehkä kaksi puoluetta, joihin sinulla on henkilökohtaisia kontakteja. He osaisivat kertoa, kenen kanssa kannattaa keskustella.


Yhteydenotto oli suoraan puolueisiin. Helsingin valtuustossa on 13 ryhmää. näistä 8 ryhmää on painoarvoltaan hieman vahvempia. Niillä on edustus myös eduskunnassa. Monessa valtuustoryhmässä on myös kansanedustajia. Siten tämän kysymyksen ydinasia saadaan selville toimimallani tavalla. Jos sähköpostin vastaanottaja ei pysty toimimaan jostain syystä tässä asiassa, hän delegoi tehtävän sellaiselle, joka hallitsee asian.

----------


## fani

> _vallassa ovat tyystin väärät henkilöt_
> 
> Äänestivätkö Helsinkiläiset kunnallisvaaleissa väärin ?


Olenhan tuonut jo useasti esille ajatukseni siitä, että niin kunnallisvaaleissa kuin eduskuntavaaleissakin useat ihmiset äänestävät väärin perustein tai ei välttämättä väärin perustein tajuamalla sitä itse - vaan sillä vallalla, minkä kaikki täysi-ikäiset saavat, vaikka olisivatkin täysin tietämättömiä maailman menosta, siitä mikä olisi maalle parhaaksi ja muutenkin. Esimerkiksi, joku äänestää tälläistä arvopuoluetta kuin vihreät sillä perusteella, että kannattavat tasa-arvoa ja luonnonsuojelua, mutta suuri kokonaiskuva jää auttamatta sivuun. Tajunnet varmaan mitä tarkoitan. Olenhan tätäkin koittanut selvittää sinulle useampaan otteeseen toisessa viestiketjussakin.

Nykyiset päättäjät, Poliitikot, saavat hyvin vähän aikaan oikeasti tarpeellisia asioita. Kansalaiset äänestävät ehdokkaita tietämättä syvällisemmin ja tarkemmin mitä he ajattelevat tietyistä asioista. Useat ihmiset eivät tälläisiä asioita pohdikaan, joko ollenkaan tai yhtä syvällisesti kuin mitä ja mistä me täällä foorumilla keskustelemme. Jos kaikilla ihmisillä olisi joka asiaan jokin tietty tarkkaan perusteltu oma kanta niin todennäköisesti nykyisiä päättäjiä ei olisi vallassa juuri ollenkaan. Tietyt mainoslauseet ja trendisanat politiikassa ratkaisevat äänestyspäätöksen useimpien ihmisten kohdalla. Tulevaisuudessa ehkä tietokoneet määrittävät parhaat ratkaisut ja sen mukaan mennään. Todennäköisesti nytkin tälläinen data olisi hyödynnettävissä yhteiskunnan parhaan optimoinnin takaamiseksi ja asiantuntijat sun muut oikeasti asioista perillä olevat tahot saattaisivat saada yhteiskunnan toimimaan merkittävästi paljon paremmin.

----------


## Salomaa

Tässä heräsi mielenkiintoinen kysymys: käytkö itse äänestämässä ?

----------


## fani

> Perustulo puhtaasti toteutettuna (eli ei ympätä sinne mitään "tahdot asua Helsingissä, siispä saat tonnin extraa joka kuukausi" -lisiä) ajaisi aika lailla saman asian kunhan se perustulon euromäärä määritellään niin, että sillä pärjää Heinävedellä, mutta ei Helsingissä.


Nimenomaan näin ajattelin asian. Perustulon tulee olla sellainen, että ketään ei jätetä oman onnensa nojaan vaan taataan perusasiat, mutta mikäli se ei miellytä saa suorittaa toimenpiteitä, joilla sitten saa enemmän valinnanvaraa. Eli käytännössä jos haluan sen superkalliin asunnon Westendistä niin teen parhaaksi näkemäni ratkaisut tavoitteeseen pääsemiseksi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:49 ----------




> Tässä heräsi mielenkiintoinen kysymys: käytkö itse äänestämässä ?


Se ei kuulu tähän, kuten ei poliittinen vakaumuksenikaan. Voimme toki keskustella asiasta sitten kun siihen nähdään jotain tarvetta. Voin määritellä asian niin, että jokaisessa puolueessa on jotain vähän huonosti ja tällöin yksittäisen henkilön äänestäminen ei puoluekurin ja sen linjan takia ole tarkoituksenmukaista. Toki joissain puolueissa on vähän enemmän asioita mitä pidän hyvänä ja toisissa sitten taas vähemmän. Äänestystilanteessa joutuisi tekemään kompromisseja... :/

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> Se ei kuulu tähän, kuten ei poliittinen vakaumuksenikaan. Voimme toki keskustella asiasta sitten kun siihen nähdään jotain tarvetta. Voin määritellä asian niin, että jokaisessa puolueessa on jotain vähän huonosti ja tällöin yksittäisen henkilön äänestäminen ei puoluekurin ja sen linjan takia ole tarkoituksenmukaista. Toki joissain puolueissa on vähän enemmän asioita mitä pidän hyvänä ja toisissa sitten taas vähemmän. Äänestystilanteessa joutuisi tekemään kompromisseja... :/


Jaahas ! rivien välistä luettuna itse et siis käy äänestämässä.

----------


## fani

> Jaahas ! rivien välistä luettuna itse et siis käy äänestämässä.


Tulkintatapa vapaa ja oman harkintasi varassa. Asia ei kuulu tähän kuten vasta pääsin mainitsemasta. Keskustelemme nyt Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelusta, sekä sen alakäsitteistä kuin myös asiaan välillisesti ja välittömästi liittyvistä asioista. Minun toimintatapa äänestyksen suhteen jääköön käsittelemättä tässä yhteydessä, koska sillä ei ole mitään relevanttia merkitystä tähän asiaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tulkintatapa vapaa ja oman harkintasi varassa. Asia ei kuulu tähän kuten vasta pääsin mainitsemasta. Keskustelemme nyt Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelusta, sekä sen alakäsitteistä kuin myös asiaan välillisesti ja välittömästi liittyvistä asioista. Minun toimintatapa äänestyksen suhteen jääköön käsittelemättä tässä yhteydessä, koska sillä ei ole mitään relevanttia merkitystä tähän asiaan.


Psykologia menee yleensä niin, että jos olisit äänioikeuttasi käyttävä, sanoisit sen ihan selvästi. Yleensä äänioikeuden käyttäjät sanovat sen selvästi suoraan että käyvät äänestämässä. Ei puoluekantaan eikä muuhun poliittiseen vakaumukseen tarvitsekaan mennä eikä siihen ketä äänestää.

Siinä on vaan ristiriita että sanotaan että äänestäjät äänestävät väärin, jos itse ei kuitenkaan äänestä.

----------


## fani

> Psykologia menee yleensä niin, että jos olisit äänioikeuttasi käyttävä, sanoisit sen ihan selvästi. Yleensä äänioikeuden käyttäjät sanovat sen selvästi suoraan että käyvät äänestämässä. Ei puoluekantaan eikä muuhun poliittiseen vakaumukseen tarvitsekaan mennä eikä siihen ketä äänestää.
> 
> Siinä on vaan ristiriita että sanotaan että äänestäjät äänestävät väärin, jos itse ei kuitenkaan äänestä.


Voit tulkita ihan miten haluat, mutta mitään tulevia argumenttejasi et voi rakentaa minua vastaan sillä perusteella, mitä saatat olettaa siitä käytänkö äänioikeuttani vai en. Et voi tietää varmaksi suuntaan etkä toiseen, joten eiköhän nyt siirrytä tästä aiheesta suoraan ohi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Voit tulkita ihan miten haluat, mutta mitään tulevia argumenttejasi et voi rakentaa minua vastaan sillä perusteella, mitä saatat olettaa siitä käytänkö äänioikeuttani vai en. Et voi tietää varmaksi suuntaan etkä toiseen, joten eiköhän nyt siirrytä tästä aiheesta suoraan ohi.


Viestisi #1130 oli ihan mielenkiintoinen ja luin sen 3 kertaa ja se olisikin analyyttinen puheenvuoro, jos äänestät.

Viesti #1130 muuttuu painoarvoltaan ihan toiseksi, jos et äänestä.

----------


## fani

> Viestisi #1130 oli ihan mielenkiintoinen ja luin sen 3 kertaa ja se olisikin analyyttinen puheenvuoro, jos äänestät.
> 
> Viesti #1130 muuttuu painoarvoltaan ihan toiseksi, jos et äänestä.


Tulkintasi ja siitä seuraavat johtopäätökset on vääriä kummassakin tapauksessa. On monta skenaariota, joita et tässä ole ottanut huomioon.

Ongelma tässä on se, että sinulle pitää sanoa asiat hyvin tarkasti ja selkeästi joka hemmetin sana analysoiden, muuten ymmärrät tahallasi tai vahingossa väärin ja lähdet argumentoimaan tavalla, joka on ärsyttävä ja täynnä argumentaatiovirheitä. Sen takia keskustelu kanssasi toisinaan on raivostuttavaa, mutta koetan silti yrittää asiallisesti selvittää kantani asioihin jos vaikka edes ymmärtäisit oikein mitä tarkoitan - ei tarvitsisi edes olla samaa mieltä. Tasokas argumentaatio eri mieltä olevien tahojen kanssa on oikein mukavaa.

Siirtyisimmekö nyt viimein tästä asiasta pois ja takaisin käsiteltävänä olevaan asiaan?

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> Siirtyisimmekö nyt viimein tästä asiasta pois ja takaisin käsiteltävänä olevaan asiaan?


Se on siis jollain tavalla arka asia.

----------


## fani

> Se on siis jollain tavalla arka asia.


Tätä minä juuri tarkoitan... Kanssasi keskustelu on hyvin hankalaa. Onko vaikea ymmärtää, että tietyt asiat haluan pitää omana tietonani? Tai onko vaikeaa yrittää olla provosoimatta koko ajan? Tai onko vaikeaa ymmärtää, että tietyt asiat eivät kuulu tähän ja voidaan tarpeen vaatiessa käydä yksityisviestikeskustelussa läpi? Älä sovella keittiöpsykologiaasi minuun, jäät siinä vain kakkoseksi. Uskallan väittää, että tiedän psykologiasta kuitenkin hyvinkin paljon. Huomannet, että jos minä alkaisin tulkitsemaan niin psykologisesti kuin muutenkin sinun puheenvuorojasi, löytäisin joka viestistä jotain ikävää. Ristiriitoja, arkoja asioita, yleissivistyksesi, käytöksesi yms. Liikut hyvin harmaalla alueella joidenkin kommenttiesi kanssa. Jätetään asia nyt vaan suosiolla tähän.

Siirtykäämme nyt (viimeinkin) takaisin kaupunkisuunnitteluasiaan, jossa vielä kerran toistan kysymykseni (joskin hieman tarkennettuna): Jos koronaepidemialla ei ole pohtimaasi vaikutusta Helsingin asuntojen hintaan tai jos ongelma ei ylipäätään poistu koronan myötä niin mikä on vaihtoehtoinen mallisi Helsingin asunto-ongelmaan? Millä kaikille halukkaille taataan asunto Helsingistä tai sen välittömästä läheisyydestä mikäli sosiaalitoimistoasiakkaille pitää taata loistavat oltavat ilman mitään tarvetta?

----------


## Salomaa

> Tätä minä juuri tarkoitan... Kanssasi keskustelu on hyvin hankalaa. Onko vaikea ymmärtää, että tietyt asiat haluan pitää omana tietonani? Tai onko vaikeaa yrittää olla provosoimatta koko ajan? Tai onko vaikeaa ymmärtää, että tietyt asiat eivät kuulu tähän ja voidaan tarpeen vaatiessa käydä yksityisviestikeskustelussa läpi? Älä sovella keittiöpsykologiaasi minuun, jäät siinä vain kakkoseksi. Uskallan väittää, että tiedän psykologiasta kuitenkin hyvinkin paljon. Huomannet, että jos minä alkaisin tulkitsemaan niin psykologisesti kuin muutenkin sinun puheenvuorojasi, löytäisin joka viestistä jotain ikävää. Ristiriitoja, arkoja asioita, yleissivistyksesi, käytöksesi yms. Liikut hyvin harmaalla alueella joidenkin kommenttiesi kanssa. Jätetään asia nyt vaan suosiolla tähän.
> 
> S


Yleisellä tasolla sanon, että on suuri ristiriita siinä, että ottaa voimakkaasti kantaa yhteiskunnallisiin asioihin ja arvostelee toisen äänestyskäyttäytymistä, jos itse ei äänestä.

Tässä tulin jo vastaan, sanoin yleisellä tasolla. 
Äänestyskäyttäymistä erittelen seuraavat lajit:

1. äänestää ja vaikka olisi kriittinen politiikkaa kohtaa yleensä, äänestää sitä ryhmittymää tai henkilöä, joka tai mikä vastaa lähinnä omaa arvomaailmaa

2. ei äänestä

3. pudottaa tyhjän äänestyslipukkeen

4.piirtää lipukkeeseen Aku Ankan tms, mikä muodostuu hylätyn äänen

5. äänestää (yleensä vahingossa) väärän vaalipiirin ehdokasta

Suomalaiseen demokratiaan kuuluu, että näin voi menetellä

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Yleisellä tasolla sanon, että on suuri ristiriita siinä, että ottaa voimakkaasti kantaa yhteiskunnallisiin asioihin ja arvostelee toisen äänestyskäyttäytymistä, jos itse ei äänestä.
> 
> Tässä tulin jo vastaan, sanoin yleisellä tasolla. 
> Äänestyskäyttäymistä erittelen seuraavat lajit:
> 
> 1. äänestää ja vaikka olisi kriittinen politiikkaa kohtaa yleensä, äänestää sitä ryhmittymää tai henkilöä, joka tai mikä vastaa lähinnä omaa arvomaailmaa
> 
> 2. ei äänestä
> 
> ...


Etkö sä ihan oikeesti voi vaan jättää kyseistä asiaa sikseen? Se, äänestääkö fani, ei liity Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluun ollenkaan.

----------


## Salomaa

_Nykyiset päättäjät, Poliitikot, saavat hyvin vähän aikaan oikeasti tarpeellisia asioita._

Tuokin voidaan käydä läpi yleisellä tasolla kiinnittämättä sen enempää huomiota siihen kuka sen on kirjoittanut. Noinhan sanoo moni. 

Jos esim. haluamme kehittää Helsinkiä parantamalla niitä asioita, joita pitää korjata. Niitä asioita, joista meidän kaikkien enemmistö on samaa mieltä. Esim asumiseen liittyvät ongelmat ja joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen ja kehittäminen.

Kyllähän silloin kursiivilla kirjoitetun laatijalta voi kohtuudella odottaa vaihtoehtoa,kuinka asiat tulisi järjestää. Joku päättää aina - kenelle tai mihin annetaan päätösvalta ?

----------


## fani

> Yleisellä tasolla sanon, että on suuri ristiriita siinä, että ottaa voimakkaasti kantaa yhteiskunnallisiin asioihin ja arvostelee toisen äänestyskäyttäytymistä, jos itse ei äänestä.
> 
> Tässä tulin jo vastaan, sanoin yleisellä tasolla. 
> Äänestyskäyttäymistä erittelen seuraavat lajit:
> 
> 1. äänestää ja vaikka olisi kriittinen politiikkaa kohtaa yleensä, äänestää sitä ryhmittymää tai henkilöä, joka tai mikä vastaa lähinnä omaa arvomaailmaa
> 
> 2. ei äänestä
> 
> ...


Sanon sen verran, että on vielä useita kategorioita ja alakategorioita, jotka eivät sovi tuohon. Mutta jätän kommentoimatta asiaan sen enempää. Sanoinhan jo, ettet voi tehdä mitään johtopäätöksiä minun äänestämiskäyttäytymisestä kun et varmuudella voi sanoa yhtään mitään siitä. Muilla ja itselläkin kohta alkaa mennä motivaatio kanssasi keskusteluun ja tähän turhaan jaaritteluun menee monta sivua hukkaan, mutta koitetaan nyt vielä kerran jos vastaisit siihen kysymykseen, minkä minä ja monet muut on sinulta kysyneet. Miten ratkaisisit ongelman?

----------


## citybus

> Laitoin ne perustuslain kaksi kohtaa malliksi, ne pelkästään estävät toteuttamisen []





> Luin aikoinaan liiketoimintaa, ja muistaakeni Louhio-Kaukinen-Hukka Liiketoimintaoppi -oppikirjassa todettiin että yritystoiminnan harjoittamiseen kuuluu yrittäjäriskin ottaminen. [] yrittäjä on yhteiskunnan suoraa tukea pyytämässä, kun asiakkaat hetkeksi häviävät. Silloin kun rahaa tulee kassaan, eletään makeaa elämää.





> Psykologia menee yleensä niin, että []



Salomaa, olen mykistynyt edessäsi. Kyllä tässä maisterikin joutuu kumartamaan syvään. Ei ole nimittäin montaa niin laaja-alaista generalistia kuin sinä. Olet paitsi oikeustieteilijä, oiva perusoikeusasiantuntija, taloustieteilijä, yrittäjyyden asiantuntija, mutta että vielä *psykologikin*! On pakko sanoa, että näin generalistista, yhteiskuntaa syväluotaavaa argumentaatiota ei tule vastaan joka päivä, ei edes joka viikko! (Mistä lie johtuu...)

Totta puhuen, tämä menee jo niin hervottomaksi, ettei enää edes naurata.

Nauran silti.

Ai niin, kysyn vielä *kuudennen kerran*. Viitsisitkö perustella sen väittämäsi, että oikeus asuntoon on subjektiivinen oikeus? Kysymyksiä ja lässynläätä sinulta tulee, mutta vastaisitko nyt lopultakin tuohon kysymykseen?

----------


## fani

> _Nykyiset päättäjät, Poliitikot, saavat hyvin vähän aikaan oikeasti tarpeellisia asioita._
> 
> Tuokin voidaan käydä läpi yleisellä tasolla kiinnittämättä sen enempää huomiota siihen kuka sen on kirjoittanut. Noinhan sanoo moni. 
> 
> Jos esim. haluamme kehittää Helsinkiä parantamalla niitä asioita, joita pitää korjata. Niitä asioita, joista meidän kaikkien enemmistö on samaa mieltä. Esim asumiseen liittyvät ongelmat ja joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen ja kehittäminen.
> 
> Kyllähän silloin kursiivilla kirjoitetun laatijalta voi kohtuudella odottaa vaihtoehtoa,kuinka asiat tulisi järjestää. Joku päättää aina - kenelle tai mihin annetaan päätösvalta ?


Minähän olen tässä jo ehdottanut, että tukia leikattaisiin. Sinä sen sijaan et ole tehnyt mitään muuta kun toiminut provosoijana ja trollina tälle keskustelulle. Tätä kirjoittaessani alan vakavasti harkita kannattaako kanssasi lähteä yhtään mihinkään keskusteluun enää, kun ei koskaan päästä yhtään mihinkään yhtään missään asiassa. Ja politiikasta ja kaupunkisuunnittelusta sun muusta aiheesta kiinnostuneena ja todennäköisesti melko paljon keskivertoäänestäjää enemmän tietävänä uskallan tarkastella kriittisesti ja myöskin jollain tasolla objektiivisesti lähestyä ongelmia. Lukaisepa tänään kirjoitut viestini ja totea sen jälkeen, että lainauksessa oleva viesti sinulta oli tyystin turha.

----------


## citybus

> Minähän olen tässä jo ehdottanut, että tukia leikattaisiin. Sinä sen sijaan et ole tehnyt mitään muuta kun toiminut provosoijana ja trollina tälle keskustelulle ja tätä kirjoittaessani alan vakavasti harkita kannattaako kanssasi lähteä yhtään mihinkään keskusteluun enää kun ei koskaan päästä yhtään mihinkään asiassa. Ja politiikasta ja kaupunkisuunnittelusta sun muusta aiheesta kiinnostuneena ja todennäköisesti melko paljon keskivertoäänestäjää enemmän tietävänä uskallan tarkastella kriittisesti ja myöskin jollain tasolla objektiivisesti lähestyä ongelmia. Lukaisepa tänään kirjoitut viestini ja totea sen jälkeen, että lainauksessa oleva viesti sinulta oli tyystin turha.


Trollien kanssa keskustellessa kannattaa pitää mielessä, että ne ovat juuri ne tyhjät tynnyrit, jotka kolisevat eniten.

----------


## Salomaa

> Etkö sä ihan oikeesti voi vaan jättää kyseistä asiaa sikseen? Se, äänestääkö fani, ei liity Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluun ollenkaan.


Ei olekaan mieltä puuttua yhden henkilön äänestyskäyttäytymiseen, mutta jos henkilöt, joka eivät todennäköisesti  äänestä, arvostelevat  äänestäjiä, niin silloin ollaan PiliPali-keskustelussa.

Joku seikka saa pojat yhä uudestaan tulemaan tähän viestiketjuun.

*Kymmenes ja viimeinen kerta*: nyt puhutaan siitä, että pitääkö jonkun muuttaa alta pois että saa annettua vapautuvan asuntonsa ns. paremmalle työssäkäyvälle.

Subjektiivinen asumisoikeus on ansa, johon en nyt mene.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:19 ----------




> Salomaa, olen mykistynyt edessäsi. Kyllä tässä maisterikin joutuu kumartamaan syvään. Ei ole nimittäin montaa niin laaja-alaista generalistia kuin sinä. Olet paitsi oikeustieteilijä, oiva perusoikeusasiantuntija, taloustieteilijä, yrittäjyyden asiantuntija, mutta että vielä *psykologikin*! On pakko sanoa, että näin generalistista, yhteiskuntaa syväluotaavaa argumentaatiota ei tule vastaan joka päivä, ei edes joka viikko! (Mistä lie johtuu...)
> 
> ...


Olen myös hauska seuramies ja naistenmies.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:32 ----------

_Helsingin kaupunkiympäristötoimialan johtaja Mikko Aho esittää Lapinlahden entisen sairaalan rakennusten ja puistoon kaavoitettavan rakennusoikeuden myymistä kansainväliselle kiinteistösijoitusrahastolle NREP:lle.

Valtakunnallisesti merkittävänä kulttuuriympäristönä suojellun Lapinlahden myyminen keinotteluun ja voitontavoitteluun olisi kulttuuriskandaali ja ympäristörötös, katsoo SKP:n Maunula-Pakilan osasto.

Lapinlahti kuuluu helsinkiläisille, ei kiinteistökeinottelijoille. Kaupunki voi jatkaa Lapinlahden omistajana, rahoittaa suojeltujen rakennusten kunnostamisen ja jatkaa Lapinlahden vuokraamista nykyisenkaltaiseen mielenterveyttä, kulttuuria ja kansalaisten osallistumista edistäviin tarkoituksiin, vetoaa SKP:n osasto kaupunkiympäristölautakunnan jäseniin._

Hyvä Esitys ! Yrjö Hakasen FB-sivuilta.

----------


## Salomaa

Laura Ylitalo

16.07 (3 tuntia sitten)

-> minä
Hei Martti,
Kiitos viestistäsi.

*Tällaiseen ehdotukseen en olekaan aiemmin törmännyt.

Ehdotetulle mallille ei ole kannatusta SDP:n valtuustoryhmässä, eikä kunnilla ylipäätään ole tällaiseen päätösvaltaa.*


Ystävällisin terveisin,

 Laura Ylitalo

toiminnanjohtaja
SDP Helsinki

laura.ylitalo@sdp.fip. 045 165 5011
www.helsinki.sdp.fiLaura Ylitalo



Salomaa: 51 valtuutettua tässä vaiheessa vastustaa tukien poistamista tai muuta painostamista muuttoon Helsingistä.

----------


## fani

> Laura Ylitalo
> 
> 16.07 (3 tuntia sitten)
> 
> -> minä
> 
> Hei Martti,
> 
> 
> ...


Pahoittelut epäluottamuksesta, mutta haluaisin kuitenkin tietää miten asian esitit ja muotoilit?

----------


## 339-DF

Oliskohan järkevää, että me muut hiljenemme nyt odottamaan, kunnes Salomaa suvaitsee tuoda tänne oman ratkaisunsa Helsingin asuntopulaan. Sitä on nyt kysytty niin monta kertaa ja vastaukseksi on tullut pelkkää venkoilua ja sitten näitä tarpeettomia Heinäveden marttakerhon ja muiden asiaan liittymättömien lausuntoja.

----------


## Salomaa

Kerrankin kysymys, johon on jonkinlaiset perusteet. Ihan yhtä mieltä olemme siitä, kun asiaa tutkitaan, niin jos halutaan objektiivinen vastaus, niin kysyjä ei saa millään tavalla johdatella haluttuun lopputulokseen eikä myöskään esittää omaa kantaansa. 

Kaikki Helsingin 13 valtuustoryhmää saivat samanlaisen sähköpostin. Katsoin erittäin tarkasti mitä 339-DF esitti.
Ja tein kysymyksen selkeästi sen mukaan. 

Nythän täällä on sellainen meininki, että esitän minä mitä tahansa, joka suora haukkuminen tai kiistäminen tulee samantien perään. Siksi en julkaise sitä vielä, jotta emme tässä välissä tulkitsisi pilkun väärää paikkaa 20 viestillä 2 päivän ajan.

*Mutta:* julkaisen lähettämäni kirjeen heti kun olen saanut lopuilta valtuustoryhmiltä vastauksen. Jos vastaukset viipyvät, niin viimeistään Huhtikuun 30. pv kello 21:00.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:38 ----------




> Oliskohan järkevää, että me muut hiljenemme nyt odottamaan, kunnes Salomaa suvaitsee tuoda tänne oman ratkaisunsa Helsingin asuntopulaan. Sitä on nyt kysytty niin monta kertaa ja vastaukseksi on tullut pelkkää venkoilua ja sitten näitä tarpeettomia Heinäveden marttakerhon ja muiden asiaan liittymättömien lausuntoja.


Tuo on tietysti taktikointia: Salomaa esittäisi oman mallin, josta sitten löytyy heikkouksia heikkouksien perään. 200 viestiä syväanalyysia Salomaan mallista ja päämäärä toteutuu. Kukaan ei muista mistä kaikki alkoi ja selviät tästä kasvosi säilyttäen.

Onhan tässä sekin vaihtoehto että myönnät oman mallisi käyttökelvottomuuden ja toteat että olit väärässä ja vähän lipsahti.
 Nyt 51 valtuutettua 85 valtuutetusta on tuominnut mallisi, eli 60 prosenttia.

----------


## hylje

Ymmärtääkseni "malli 339-DF" olisi kuitenkin eduskunnan lainsäädettävää ja keskeinen vänkäämisen aihe oli että onko se perustuslaillista. Kunnat sitten toimivat valtakunnan lakien puitteissa.

Kyseessä olisi mittakaavaltaan muutenkin suuri, ylikunnallinen sosiaaliturvan uudistus jossa luultavimmin sosiaaliturvan vastuita muutenkin nostetaan pois kunnilta jonkinlaisille uusille maakuntavirastoille tai suoraan Kansaneläkelaitokselle. 

Isoihin sosiaaliturvan uudistuksiin on ennemmin tai myöhemmin mentävä kuitenkin, koska nykyinen kuntavetoinen malli on varsin kivulias kunnille joiden talous ei ole kunnossa ja ikärakenne painaa päälle. Kuntaliitoksilla sitä on yritetty paikata, mutta kuntaliitokset eivät olennaisesti muuta yhtälöä.

----------


## Salomaa

Sitä esitettiin siinä tarkoituksessa, että Helsingin asuntopula helpottuisi, jos 10 kk sosiaaliturvalla elävä muuttaisi esim Kajaaniin tai Pieksämäelle, jolloin kunnolliselle työtätekevälle veronmaksajalle saataisiin asunto. 

Olen nyt siis saanut Kokoomuksen,SDP:n , Vasemmistoliiton ja RKP:n vastaukset. Kun saan Vihreiden vastauksen jossain vaiheessa, niin silloin kanta tiedossa 72 valtuutettua edustavilta ryhmiltä. Oletettavasti se o n kielteinen, jolloin voidaan todeta, että puheena olevassa mallissa ei ole minkäänlaista käyttökelpoisuutta, vaikka siitä paniikissa yritettäisiin rakentaa riisuttu versio.

----------


## citybus

> Sitä esitettiin siinä tarkoituksessa, että Helsingin asuntopula helpottuisi, jos 10 kk sosiaaliturvalla elävä muuttaisi esim Kajaaniin tai Pieksämäelle, jolloin kunnolliselle työtätekevälle veronmaksajalle saataisiin asunto. 
> 
> Olen nyt siis saanut Kokoomuksen,SDP:n , Vasemmistoliiton ja RKP:n vastaukset. Kun saan Vihreiden vastauksen jossain vaiheessa, niin silloin kanta tiedossa 72 valtuutettua edustavilta ryhmiltä. Oletettavasti se o n kielteinen, jolloin voidaan todeta, että puheena olevassa mallissa ei ole minkäänlaista käyttökelpoisuutta, vaikka siitä paniikissa yritettäisiin rakentaa riisuttu versio.


Siis kuvitteleeko salomaa edelleen, että Suomessa Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto säätää lait?

----------


## Salomaa

Helsingin kaupunkistrategiassa tehdään linjaus siitä, keitä Helsingissä halutaan asuttavan. Teoriassa siinä voitaisiin esittää, halutaanko joku ryhmä Helsingistä pois tai onko tarkoituksenmukaista asuttaa jonnekin.

Kaupunkistrategiasta päättää Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto, johon olen nyt yhteydessä.

Kaupunginvaltuusto toteuttaa kaupunkilaisten tahdon. Kaupunginvaltuuston kokoonpanon ratkaisee äänestämässä käyvät äänioikeutetut.

(tietysti lyhyemminkin voidaan sanoa, että jos on kyse asumiseen liittyvistä asioista, luontevaa on silloin yhteydenotto kaupunginvaltuustoon)

----------


## citybus

Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustolla on yhtä paljon valtaa päättää toimeentuloetuuksiin liittyvästä lainsäädännöstä kuin Hämeen martoilla, OAJ:lla, Vallilan siirtolapuutarhayhdistyksellä ja Suomen raitiotieseuralla yhteensä eli tasan nolla.

Eikö sinulle opetettu koulussa, että Suomessa lait säätää eduskunta eikä sitä säädetä millään kaupunkistrategioilla eivätkä kaupunkistrategiat ole oikeudellisesti sitovia oikeuslähteitä?

Vai onko sinulle ylipäätään epäselvää, että toimeentuloetuuksista säädetään lailla? Näyttää siltä. 

Eikö nuo juttusi nyt opetusministerin sanoin ole vähän p***apuhetta? (Itse asiassa aika paljon).

----------


## Melamies

339-DF:n näkemys, että muuttotappiokunnat ottavat Helsingistä muuttavat avosylin vastaan saa vahvistuksen, Imatra etsii jo mainoskampanjalla tulijoita:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11314973

----------


## Salomaa

> 339-DF:n näkemys, että muuttotappiokunnat ottavat Helsingistä muuttavat avosylin vastaan saa vahvistuksen, Imatra etsii jo mainoskampanjalla tulijoita:
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11314973


Kannatatko mallia, jossa työttömyystuet sosiaalituet katkaistaan mikäli ei ota muuttotarjousta vastaan 10 kk:n tukien varassa elämisen jälkeen ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:27 ----------




> ...
> 
> Vai onko sinulle ylipäätään epäselvää, että toimeentuloetuuksista säädetään lailla? Näyttää siltä. 
> 
> ... (Itse asiassa aika paljon).


Juuri tuo tekee 339-DF mallista toteuttamiskelvottoman.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:34 ----------

Lisäksi voi vaikkapa lukea viestin1117, jossa Kokoomuksen poliittinen avustaja Roope Tukia tyrmää mallin, jossa hän ensimmäisenä mainitsee perustuslain esteeksi, mitä täällä yritettiin kiistää.

----------


## citybus

> Kannatatko mallia, jossa työttömyystuet sosiaalituet katkaistaan mikäli ei ota muuttotarjousta vastaan 10 kk:n tukien varassa elämisen jälkeen ?
> ...
> Lisäksi voi vaikkapa lukea viestin1117, jossa Kokoomuksen poliittinen avustaja Roope Tukia tyrmää mallin, jossa hän ensimmäisenä mainitsee perustuslain esteeksi, mitä täällä yritettiin kiistää.


Sinun kanssasi keskustelu on puoleltasi täysin joutavaa hedelmätöntä jankuttamista. Sanokoon vaikka joulupukki jotain perustuslaista, hän on ihan yhtä kompetentti siitä puhumaan kuin mainitsemasi (linkedin-profiilinsa perusteella) ylioppilas Tukia.

Sinä et itse vastaa mihinkään (ehkä siksi, ettet ymmärrä, ehkä siksi, että trollaat, tai ehkä siksi, että sinulla ei kerta kaikkiaan ole vaihtoehtoja, tai siksi, että sinulla on ratkaisun avain, mutta pidät sen sisälläsi), eikä sinulla ole näköjään mitään ymmärrystä siitä, miten lakia säädetään tai kenellä siihen on edes valtaa vaikuttaa.

Kun keskustelun toinen osapuoli ei omaa tätä perusymmärrystä (ja tämä on kommenteistasi viime päivinä tullut täysin selväksi), hänen kanssaan on turha jatkaa keskustelua.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sinun kanssasi keskustelu on puoleltasi täysin joutavaa hedelmätöntä jankuttamista. Sanokoon vaikka joulupukki jotain perustuslaista, hän on ihan yhtä kompetentti siitä puhumaan kuin mainitsemasi (linkedin-profiilinsa perusteella) ylioppilas Tukia.
> 
> Sinä et itse vastaa mihinkään (ehkä siksi, ettet ymmärrä, ehkä siksi, että trollaat, tai ehkä siksi, että sinulla ei kerta kaikkiaan ole vaihtoehtoja, tai siksi, että sinulla on ratkaisun avain, mutta pidät sen sisälläsi), eikä sinulla ole näköjään mitään ymmärrystä siitä, miten lakia säädetään tai kenellä siihen on edes valtaa vaikuttaa.
> 
> Kun keskustelun toinen osapuoli ei omaa tätä perusymmärrystä (ja tämä on kommenteistasi viime päivinä tullut täysin selväksi), hänen kanssaan on turha jatkaa keskustelua.


Eihän siinä kauan nokka tuhise , jos selvitettäisiin eduskuntaryhmien kanta asiaan. Sitten kun se tiedetään, niin eiköhän Sinulta löydy syy, miksi ne vastaukset ovat käyttökelvottomia. Eikös se Sinun kannalta ole sama, mitä minä tänne kirjoitan, Sinun ensimmäinen toimenpiteesi on etsiä siitä jotain, jollain haukut kirjoituksen pystyyn.

Kiinnostaako Sinua Salomaan kampittaminen vai itse asia. Pidätkö itse siis oikeuttena täysin mallia 339-DF ?

----------


## fani

Salomaa, sinun antamiesi kommenttien, profiiliesi ja julkaisuidesi perusteella poliittinen vakaumuksesi on SKP-Vas-SDP-Vihreät. Tietysti ajatus, mitä me tuomme esiin on sinulle täysin vieras ja vastoin kaikkia periaatteitasi ja aatteitasi, jolloin et sitä voi ihan periaatteesta hyväksyä. Yrittäisit nähdä tässä hyvätkin puolet.

On totta, että juuri mikään puolue ei uskalla määrittää tätä ajatusta niin radikaalisti kuin me, mutta jos kyseessä olisi esimerkiksi Kelan tukien leikkaus ja sosiaalitoimiston tukien karsiminen niin siinä vaiheessa perustuslaki ei tulisi vastaan. Sanoithan itsekin, että tukia leikataan koko ajan. Se ei eroasi siis juurikaan nykylinjasta. 

Tietysti poliittiset päättäjät eivät uskalla tehdä kovia ratkaisuja ja antaa radikaaleja lausuntoja. Siihen on syynsä, jotka itsekin tiedät. Niin hyvänä kuin tätä Suomen demokratiaa pidetäänkin, minun mielestäni siinä on edelleenkin se ongelma, että poliittiset päättäjät ovat valtaan valittu väärin perustein. Asiantuntijat, tietokoneet tms. hoitaisivat maan asiat todennäköisesti paljon paremmin turhat tunneseikat, puoluekurin, tietämättömien mielipiteet ja arvokysymykset sivuuttaen.

----------


## Salomaa

_ jolloin et sitä voi ihan periaatteesta hyväksyä_
51 valtuutettua 85:sta ei hyväksy.(odotan muiden ryhmien vastausta)  Suomessa päättäjät valitaan vaaleilla. Mitenkähän sitä voisi kutsua , jos äänestämättä jättävä arvostelee äänestäjiä ja heidän ratkaisujaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:12 ----------




> ..... Se ei eroasi siis juurikaan nykylinjasta. 
> 
> .


Aikalailla eroaisi jos tuen saamisen ehtona on muutto Kajaaniin.

----------


## fani

> _ jolloin et sitä voi ihan periaatteesta hyväksyä_
> 51 valtuutettua 85:sta ei hyväksy.(odotan muiden ryhmien vastausta)  Suomessa päättäjät valitaan vaaleilla. Mitenkähän sitä voisi kutsua , jos äänestämättä jättävä arvostelee äänestäjiä ja heidän ratkaisujaan.


Nimenomaan periaatteesta - sinä. Ja nuo muut, osa varmasti hyväksyy, mutta menee puoluekurin piikkiin ettei. Ja puolueet eivät nimenomaan uskalla tehdä mitään vähääkään radikaalia.

Keneenköhän viittaat tuossa? En kyllä tosiaan tiedä miksi sitä voisi kutsua - keksi sinä sille joku sana. Tuskin siinä kuitenkaan mitään ongelmaa on jos joku haluaa jättää äänestämättä ja keskustella silti politiikasta tai maan asioista ylipäätään. Nimittäin ei se äänestäminen välttämättä aina palvele omia päämääriä tai tavoitteita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:21 ----------




> Aikalailla eroaisi jos tuen saamisen ehtona on muutto Kajaaniin.


Olkoonkin malli 339-DF mielestäni kuinka hyvä tahansa niin lähtisin ensiksi liikkeelle siitä, ettei velvoiteta mihinkään vaan annetaan ihmisen tehdä omat ratkaisunsa leikattujen tukien puitteissa. Itse ainakin harkitsisin vakavasti siinä vaiheessa meneväni töihin tai pois muuttamista - mikäli olisin sellaisessa tilanteessa.

----------


## citybus

> Eihän siinä kauan nokka tuhise , jos selvitettäisiin eduskuntaryhmien kanta asiaan. Sitten kun se tiedetään, niin eiköhän Sinulta löydy syy, miksi ne vastaukset ovat käyttökelvottomia. Eikös se Sinun kannalta ole sama, mitä minä tänne kirjoitan, Sinun ensimmäinen toimenpiteesi on etsiä siitä jotain, jollain haukut kirjoituksen pystyyn.
> 
> Kiinnostaako Sinua Salomaan kampittaminen vai itse asia. Pidätkö itse siis oikeuttena täysin mallia 339-DF ?


Sinä et ole tuonut tähän keskusteluun mitään muuta kuin muiden kirjoittajien haukkumista, jotain valtuustoryhmien tai poliittisten broilereiden mitäänsanomattimia (ja mihinkään vaikuttamattomia) kommentteja johonkin kysymykseesi, jota et ole suostunut kertomaan, sekä ei-mihinkään perustuvia oikeudellisia, taloustieteellisiä - ja jopa psykologisia - käsityksiäsi. Niistä käsityksistä, mitä esität, syntyy kyllä ihan vilpitön käsitys, että sinulla ei ole tietoa lainsäädännöstä, lainsäädäntötyöstä, ylipäätään siitä, miten lainsäädäntö syntyy ja ketkä lakia säätävät.

Minua ei kiinnosta itse asiassa tämä keskustelu enää yhtään. Eikä minun tarvitse sinua kampittaa, sinä olet tehnyt sen ihan itse. Rauhaa ja kaunista kevättä!

----------


## Salomaa

> Keneenköhän viittaat tuossa? En kyllä tosiaan tiedä miksi sitä voisi kutsua - keksi sinä sille joku sana. Tuskin siinä kuitenkaan mitään ongelmaa on jos joku haluaa jättää äänestämättä ja keskustella silti politiikasta tai maan asioista ylipäätään. Nimittäin ei se äänestäminen välttämättä aina palvele omia päämääriä tai tavoitteita.


Jos tuo puhumamme malli olisi Sinun mielestä hyvä, niin etkö voisi äänestää mallin kehittäjää , jos hän on ehdokkaana kunnallisvaaleissa tai eduskuntavaaleissa ? Vai kieltäydytkö jyrkästi ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:44 ----------




> Minua ei kiinnosta itse asiassa tämä keskustelu enää yhtään. Eikä minun tarvitse sinua kampittaa, sinä olet tehnyt sen ihan itse. Rauhaa ja kaunista kevättä!


Nythän olemme samaa mieltä, miksi roikkua keskustelussa mukana, jos muiden mielipiteet eivät anna mitään. Lämmintä kevättä Sinullekin !

----------


## Compact

> Googlaamalla "kuinka moni helsinkiläinen saa toimeentulotukea" löytyi tämä lainaus Vantaan Sanomista 19.3.2018 (https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/paikalliset/1511613), eli pari vuotta vanhaa tietoa: "Espoossa ja Kauniaisissa oli viime vuonna Kelan mukaan 17 638 toimeentuloasiakasta, joista 38,9 prosenttia puhui äidinkielenään jotain muuta kuin suomea tai ruotsia. Vantaalla vastaava luku oli 35,9 prosenttia yhteensä 18722 asiakkaasta ja Helsingissä 31,3 prosenttia yhteensä 54 033 asiakkaasta."
> 
> Artikkeli käsittelee vieraskielisiä, mikä ei ole tässä olennaista, vaan olennainen on tuo kokonaismäärä; toimeentulotukiasiakkaita oli 54 000, tai jos otetaan naapurikunnat mukaan, peräti 90 000! Se on aivan huikean suuri luku. Mutta heistä eivät luonnollisesti kaikki ole näitä pysyväisluonteisia, jotka olisi syytä asuttaa väljemmille alueille.


Ei kiitos pakkoasutukselle, se on niin 1940-lukua. Itse asun 1½ tunnin ajomatkan päässä Erottajalta, Uudenmaan protektoraatin ulkopuolella, noin 50.000 asukkaan seudulla. Tänne ei ainakaan yhtään loisijaa tarvita.

PKS:n 90.000 toimeentuloasiakasta, joista kolmannes eli 30.000 on joitain outoja etelän kieliä puhuvia, saavat kyllä pysyä siellä missä nytkin haluavat asua. Siellähän ovat heidän perhesiteensäkin, sinne he ovat kerääntyneet omiin turvaverkkoihinsa kaikista maailman paikoista. Kaksikolmannesta PKS:n toimeentuloasiakkaista pärjäisi sitten suomeksi täälläkin, mutta minkälaisen muutoksen katukuvaan tuo "joutosakki" toisikaan edes vähäisemmässä siirtoasutuksessa. Vastaavia ongelmallisia sosiaalitapauksia on täälläkin ennestään omastakin takaa, mutta onneksi suhteellistettuna asukasmääriin, eli ei ole piritoreja eikä vastaavia. Aiemmin on esitetty, kaiketi huumorilla, Pieksämäkeä, Savonlinnaa tai Kajaania näiden sosiaalisiirtolaisten uusiksi kotipaikoiksi. Kyllä se olisi sitten näiden hienojen ja ahkerien pikkukaupunkien totaalinen tuho edessä. Ehkä kuhunkin voisi ajatella korkeintaan sata tms. tällaista uutta ongelma-asukasta, mutta kun niitä on PKS:lla tuo mainittu 90.000. Kyllä se asia pitää hoitaa Helsingin seudun sisäisenä asiana eikä levittää ongelmia muiden, syyttömien kontolle.

----------


## Salomaa

Toimenpidettä ei kannata enää kukaan, kun olen esittänyt kiistatonta faktaa. Se on perustuslain vastainen ja sotisi kaikkea sitä vastaan, mitä demokraattisella yhteiskunnallamme ymmärrämme.

----------


## Melamies

> Ei kiitos pakkoasutukselle, se on niin 1940-lukua.


 Tarkoitatko tällä Neuvostoliiton varastamalta Suomen alueelta jatkosodassa evakuoituja ihmisiä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:37 ----------




> Toimenpidettä ei kannata enää kukaan, kun olen esittänyt kiistatonta faktaa. Se on perustuslain vastainen ja sotisi kaikkea sitä vastaan, mitä demokraattisella yhteiskunnallamme ymmärrämme.


Et ole esittänyt mitään faktaa. (jollei sellaiseksi lasketa kunnallispoliittikojen pelkurimaisuutta)

Hyvät ajat ovat ohi.  Reijo Ruokanen kirjoitti Ilta=Sanomissa 15 pv tätä kuuta sivulla 23 otsikolla "Vain hölmö haaveilee paluusta entiseen".

"Mikään ei pandemian jälkeen palaa pandemiaa edeltäneeseen aikaan eikä ole syytäkään. Maailma muuttuu pysyvästi. Muutoksen suuruus selviää vasta, kun koronakriisi on ohi. Se päivä koittaa aikaisintaan vuoden päästä."

Sosiaalipummien juhlakausi loppuu taloudelliseen mahdottomuuteensa. Se on fakta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:47 ----------




> Kannatatko mallia, jossa työttömyystuet sosiaalituet katkaistaan mikäli ei ota muuttotarjousta vastaan 10 kk:n tukien varassa elämisen jälkeen ?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:27 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Juuri tuo tekee 339-DF mallista toteuttamiskelvottoman.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:34 ----------
> ...


Minun on hieman vaikea hahmottaa mitä yrität tällä viestilläsi sanoa. Vastaan siihen mitä oletan tarkoittavasi kysymykselläsi. Jos pitää vastata kyllä tai ei siihen kannatanko "malli 339-DF":tä, niin vastaan kyllä, koska se on parempi kuin nykyinen järjestelmä. Onko tyhjäntoimittamiselle sopiva raja 10 kk vai jotain muuta ja miten muut reunaehdot määritellään, erikoistapaukset ym ovat asioita, joita ei nyt voida hakata kiveen. Aika näyttää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:54 ----------




> Tänne ei ainakaan yhtään loisijaa tarvita.


Niin, kukapa heitä sinänsä nurkilleen haluaisi. Muuttotappiopaikkakuntien on kunkin päätettävä strategiansa. Puretaanko tyhjilleen jääneet asunnot vai haalitaanko niihin asukkaita muualta Suomesta vai peräti ulkomailta. Jos ne puretaan, ei ole pelkoa ainakaan laajamittaisesta loisijoiden muuttoaallosta sille paikkakunnalle.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei onnistu nyt tuo harhautus, saat kohta kovaa kamaa, joka tulee Kokoomuksen valtuustoryhmästä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:38 ----------
> 
> Näin Kokoomuksen ryhmästä:
> 
> _Hei,
> Kiitos viestistänne. Esittämänne kehityksen taustalla oleva ajatus on hyvin haastava pohdittavaksi. Itsessään tämän toteutuminen on mahdotonta Perustuslain vuoksi. Perustuslain 9 pykälä toteaa: "Suomen kansalaisella ja maassa laillisesti oleskelevalla ulkomaalaisella on vapaus liikkua maassa ja valita asuinpaikkansa." 
> 
> ...


Tämä on sitä faktaa , jonka esitin jo ennen valtuustoryhmille yhteydenottoa. Tuen saamisen ehtoihin ei voida laittaa poismuuttoa omasta asunnostaan. Tämmäinen tämä some on: väitetään väittämisen vuoksi, kun ei osata hävitä.

----------


## Melamies

> Tuen saamisen ehtoihin ei voida laittaa poismuuttoa omasta asunnostaan.


Ei voida nyt, mutta tilanne tulee muuttumaan. Huominen on erilainen. (ja nyt en tarkoita huomisella perjantaita)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:49 ----------




> Tämmäinen tämä some on: väitetään väittämisen vuoksi, kun ei osata hävitä.


Ei kai toimintaasi juuri paremmin voi kuvailla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:51 ----------

Vapaavuori esitti eriävän näkemyksensä Hernesaaren liikennejärjestelyistä:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11318598

----------


## fani

> Tämä on sitä faktaa , jonka esitin jo ennen valtuustoryhmille yhteydenottoa. Tuen saamisen ehtoihin ei voida laittaa poismuuttoa omasta asunnostaan. Tämmäinen tämä some on: väitetään väittämisen vuoksi, kun ei osata hävitä.


Niin, tulee mieleen ainakin yksi henkilö tässä keskustelussa, joka tuota harrastaa. Mutta edelleenkin totean sen, että nykytilanteessa tukia olisi syytä leikata reilulla kädellä - ainakin näin aluksi. Jos kaikki saisivat summan, jolla voi jossain päin Suomea pärjätä, mutta kuten sanottiin, ei laiteta siihen mitään Helsingin bonuksia, jolloin ihminen saa itse vapauden valita mitä rahoillaan tekee. Kaikkien tuensaajien rahat eivät riitä tällä hetkellä hienoon asuntoon Eirassa, joten tilanne ei muuttuisi edes kovin paljoa nykytilanteeseen.

Malli 339-DF on hyvä. Voisin periaatteessa äänestää tälläistä mallia ajavaa ehdokasta, mikäli muutkin, sekä hänen, että hänen puolueensa ajamat asiat kohtaisivat minun ajatusten kanssa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei voida nyt, mutta tilanne tulee muuttumaan. Huominen on erilainen. (ja nyt en tarkoita huomisella perjantaita)


Sosiaaliturvan periaatteet tulevat muuttumaan, kun sosiaaliturvauudistuksessa tehdään muutoksia. On tietysti mahdollista, että jotkut tuet pienenevät merkittävästi ja vastaavasti rakennetaan erilaisia kompensaatioita. 

Mutta ei siihen koskaan tule sellaista elementtiä, että tietyn aikajakson jälkeen ehdotetaan tai painostetaan paikkakunnalta poismuuttoa. Puhumattakaan siitä, että tuki poistettaisiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:05 ----------




> Malli 339-DF on hyvä. Voisin periaatteessa äänestää tälläistä mallia ajavaa ehdokasta, mikäli muutkin, sekä hänen, että hänen puolueensa ajamat asiat kohtaisivat minun ajatusten kanssa.


Mikä ryhmittymä tai poliittinen aktiivi tai muu merkittävä yhteiskunnallinen harrastaja voisi tuohon malliin syttyä ?
Saatat tietää itsekin mallin mahdottomuuden. Ehkä teet ehdotuksen tahallasi saadaksesi tänne foorumille säpinaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:09 ----------




> Niin, tulee mieleen ainakin yksi henkilö tässä keskustelussa, joka tuota harrastaa. .


Äänestäjät ovat äänestemällä käymässä valinneet Helsingin valtuuston, jossa tällä hetkellä reilusti yli puolet (51)tyrmää esitetyn mallin. Helsingin asioista päätetään äänestäjien valitsemassa valtuustossa - ei somessa.

----------


## fani

> Sosiaaliturvan periaatteet tulevat muuttumaan, kun sosiaaliturvauudistuksessa tehdään muutoksia. On tietysti mahdollista, että jotkut tuet pienenevät merkittävästi ja vastaavasti rakennetaan erilaisia kompensaatioita. 
> 
> Mutta ei siihen koskaan tule sellaista elementtiä, että tietyn aikajakson jälkeen ehdotetaan tai painostetaan paikkakunnalta poismuuttoa. Puhumattakaan siitä, että tuki poistettaisiin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:05 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Mikä ryhmittymä tai poliittinen aktiivi tai muu merkittävä yhteiskunnallinen harrastaja voisi tuohon malliin syttyä ?
> ...


Lopeta jo tuollainen. Malli on hyvä. Se saattaa tuntua vaikeasti saavutettavalta juuri nyt, mutta tuskin suinkaan ihan välittömässä lähitulevaisuudessa. Meinaatko oikeasti ettei ole ihmisiä, jotka tälläistä kannattaisivat?

Ja tuo sinun äänestyshomma-asia mikälie ei nyt liittynyt mitenkään siihen, että väität ja argumentoit melko huonolla tasolla vastaan. Me keskustelemme täällä Helsingin kaupunkisuunnitteluun liittyvistä asioista. Olet yksi harvoista joka haraa vastaan vain poliittisen Vihr-Vas ideologian pohjalta vailla kunnollisia perusteita tai vaihtoehtoja.

Miltä sinusta sitten kuulostaisi se, että tukia ei katkaistaisi vaan tukia leikattaisiin niin paljon, että Helsingissä asuminen olisi edelleen mahdollista, joskin kaikkien järkevien ihmisten mielestä tuskin kovin kannattavaa jolloin he muuttaisivat ihan omaehtoisesti pois?

Viimeiseen asiaasi viitaten voisin kysyä sinulta, että miksi sinä sitten koetat päättää somessa myös joistain asioista?

----------


## Salomaa

Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustoon äänestetään 85 valtuutettua. 51  valtuutetun edustajat (Rkp,Kok,Vas ja SDP) tyrmäsivät hankkeen jyrkästi. Mutta joka tapauksessa perustuslain vastainen hanke ei etene käsittelyyn mihinkään elimeen.

Kun saan Vihreiden vastauksen, niin minkäänlaista jossittelun varaa ei jää. 

Minä käyn itse aina äänestämässä, joten vaikutaan osaltaan siihen että teemme parempaa Helsinkiä.

----------


## fani

> Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustoon äänestetään 85 valtuutettua. 51  valtuutetun edustajat (Rkp,Kok,Vas ja SDP) tyrmäsivät hankkeen jyrkästi. Mutta joka tapauksessa perustuslain vastainen hanke ei etene käsittelyyn mihinkään elimeen.
> 
> Kun saan Vihreiden vastauksen, niin minkäänlaista jossittelun varaa ei jää. 
> 
> Minä käyn itse aina äänestämässä, joten vaikutaan osaltaan siihen että teemme parempaa Helsinkiä.


Ahaa. Tuon olet nyt sanonut jo joitakin kertoja. Se on sen sijaan vielä kiistanalaista voiko vaiko ei perustuslakia tulkita niin, että mallin voisi toteuttaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------




> Vapaavuori esitti eriävän näkemyksensä Hernesaaren liikennejärjestelyistä:
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11318598


Mitenköhän kyseisen alueen pysäköintijärjestelyt on toteutettu? Kadunvarsipaikkoja taitaa olla aika vähän jos ollekaan, mikäli ratikkakin tulee.

----------


## Salomaa

Tässä politiikassa työskentelevän näkemys asiasta: 

_RKP:n edustaja täydentää vastaustaan koskien perustuslakia:

Hei,

En ole tarkistanut, mutta olen 99% varma että perustuslaki ei tällaista ikinä sallisi.

Ystävällisin terveisin,


Sofia Henriksson

Politisk specialmedarbetare för SFP:s fullmäktigegrupp i Helsingfors - RKP:n valtuustoryhmän poliittinen erityisavustaja Helsingissä - Political advisor for SFP council group in Helsinki_

Minäkin pidän päivänselvänä asiaa, mutta tänne someen saa aina väittää vastaan, vaikka hankkisimme lausunnon perustuslakivaliokunnan puheenjohtajalta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:14 ----------

Hei,
Kiitos viestistänne. Esittämänne kehityksen taustalla oleva ajatus on hyvin haastava pohdittavaksi. Itsessään tämän toteutuminen on mahdotonta Perustuslain vuoksi. Perustuslain 9 pykälä toteaa: "Suomen kansalaisella ja maassa laillisesti oleskelevalla ulkomaalaisella on vapaus liikkua maassa ja valita asuinpaikkansa."


Samoin Perustuslain 15 pykälä toteaa jokaisen omaisuuden olevan turvattu. Toisin sanoen pakkomuuttamiset eivät voi lainpykälän mukaisesti toteutua. Lisäksi sosiaaliturvaan liittyvästä lainsäädännöstä tulee huomioida se, että sosiaaliturva on ns universaali, eikä sitä voidaan kaupunkikohtaisesti tai muulla vastaavalla perusteella katkaista tietyn aikarajan täyttymisen jälkeen.

Kiitos kuitenkin kysymyksestänne! Mukavaa viikon jatkoa!

Ystävällisesti,
Roope Tukia
Poliittinen suunnittelija
Helsingin kokoomus

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:18 ----------

(RKP:n edustajan lähettämä teksti on _kursiivilla_) sen alapuolella minun kommentti ja Kokoomuksen vastaus on kirjoitettu perusfontilla.

----------


## fani

> Tässä politiikassa työskentelevän näkemys asiasta: 
> 
> _RKP:n edustaja täydentää vastaustaan koskien perustuslakia:
> 
> Hei,
> 
> En ole tarkistanut, mutta olen 99% varma että perustuslaki ei tällaista ikinä sallisi.
> 
> Ystävällisin terveisin,
> ...


Alan yhä enemmän epäillä miten asian esitit... Perustuslain nojallahan minullakin sitten pitäisi olla oikeus valita itselleni kattohuoneisto Eirasta. Sitäpaitsi kysehän ei olisi pakkomuuttaminen. Yritä nyt vähän tarkemmin lukea viestit. Jätit muuten taas vastaamatta kysymykseeni. Huomasitko?

----------


## Salomaa

Eräs keskustelija luovutti ja yhtenä syynä kun kaikki minun esittämäni vastaukset olivat kelvottomia. Jos en perustele väitteitä, voidaan syyttää etten perustele. 

Jos perustelen väitteeni etsimällä materiaali tai lausuntoja asiasta, niin ne eivät kelpaa. 

Voimme tehdä niin että kun saan Vihreiden vastauksen, erittelmme kokonaisuutta hetken. Koskan olen luvannut niin sen jälkeen viimeistään viikon sisällä pääsette esittämään lähettämäni tiedustelun vikoja.
(mihin kysymykseen jätin vastaamatta ?)

----------


## fani

> Eräs keskustelija luovutti ja yhtenä syynä kun kaikki minun esittämäni vastaukset olivat kelvottomia. Jos en perustele väitteitä, voidaan syyttää etten perustele. 
> 
> Jos perustelen väitteeni etsimällä materiaali tai lausuntoja asiasta, niin ne eivät kelpaa. 
> 
> Voimme tehdä niin että kun saan Vihreiden vastauksen, erittelmme kokonaisuutta hetken. Koskan olen luvannut niin sen jälkeen viimeistään viikon sisällä pääsette esittämään lähettämäni tiedustelun vikoja.
> (mihin kysymykseen jätin vastaamatta ?)


Viesti #1174, kpl 3

----------


## Salomaa

> Miltä sinusta sitten kuulostaisi se, että tukia ei katkaistaisi vaan tukia leikattaisiin niin paljon, että Helsingissä asuminen olisi edelleen mahdollista, joskin kaikkien järkevien ihmisten mielestä tuskin kovin kannattavaa jolloin he muuttaisivat ihan omaehtoisesti pois?


Tuo on ihan yhtä järjetön ajatus kuin malli 339-DF. Virkamiehet ja poliitikot toimivat tällä hetkellä päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Kun jollekin jää asumismenojen jälkeen käteen 100 - 500 , niin sinä sitten sosiaalityöntekijä tulee kylään ja sanoo: muuttaisitko Kajaaniin ?

Tämä alkaa olla varsin kuvottavaa keskustelua, että terveet ovat ottamassa sairailta pois tai painostamassa muuttamaan. Onneksi päätöksiä tästä tehdään sen linjan  pohjalta minkä puolesta äänestäjät vaaleissa ovat äänestäneet.

Istuskelin eilen Nobinan 447:ssa ja nautin kyydistä. Johonkin perustuu se, että se vei minut Pitäjänmäestä Leppävaaraan. Rupesi yks kaks naurattamaan nämä jutut. Monessa maassa vastaavat jutut eivät ole naurun asia, mutta kun tiedän että järjettömiä juttuja ei viedä virkamiesvalmisteluun eikä poliittiseen valmisteluun, niin Suomessa tämäntyyppiselle huippuälykköjen somejutuille voi naureskella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:16 ----------

(perustuslaissa ei ole sellaista kohtaa, joka oikeuttaisi tulkintaan asunnon saamiseen Eirasta)

----------


## fani

> Tuo on ihan yhtä järjetön ajatus kuin malli 339-DF. Virkamiehet ja poliitikot toimivat tällä hetkellä päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Kun jollekin jää asumismenojen jälkeen käteen 100 - 500 , niin sinä sitten sosiaalityöntekijä tulee kylään ja sanoo: muuttaisitko Kajaaniin ?
> 
> Tämä alkaa olla varsin kuvottavaa keskustelua, että terveet ovat ottamassa sairailta pois tai painostamassa muuttamaan. Onneksi päätöksiä tästä tehdään sen linjan  pohjalta minkä puolesta äänestäjät vaaleissa ovat äänestäneet.
> 
> Istuskelin eilen Nobinan 447:ssa ja nautin kyydistä. Johonkin perustuu se, että se vei minut Pitäjänmäestä Leppävaaraan. Rupesi yks kaks naurattamaan nämä jutut. Monessa maassa vastaavat jutut eivät ole naurun asia, mutta kun tiedän että järjettömiä juttuja ei viedä virkamiesvalmisteluun eikä poliittiseen valmisteluun, niin Suomessa tämäntyyppiselle huippuälykköjen somejutuille voi naureskella.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:16 ----------
> 
> (perustuslaissa ei ole sellaista kohtaa, joka oikeuttaisi tulkintaan asunnon saamiseen Eirasta)


Perustuslaissa ei täten ole myöskään kohtaa, joka oikeuttaisi tulkintaan saada asunto Vallilasta tai oikeastaan yhtään mistään ja toisaalta vähän kaikkialta. 

Ja sitten yksi täsmentävä huomio. Epäilen suuresti, että istuit eilen Nobinan autossa 447 matkalla Pitäjänmäestä Leppävaaraan, mikäli auto oli linjalla. Tai mikäli viittasit linjanumeroon niin sekin menee Vantaan perukoilla, eikä Leppävaaran, saatika Pitäjänmäen suunnalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä alkaa olla varsin kuvottavaa keskustelua, että terveet ovat ottamassa sairailta pois tai painostamassa muuttamaan.


Onko toimeentuloasiakkuus sairaus?

----------


## fani

> Onko toimeentuloasiakkuus sairaus?


Mielestäni on enemmän kuvottavaa, että toiset loisivat toisten rahoilla.  :Very Happy:  Ja se, että poliitikot ja virkamiesjohto toimivat päinvastaiseen suuntaan ei tarkota, että se olisi hyvä tapa toimia. Ja kertoo osaltaan siitä, että maata johdetaan väärin perustein.

----------


## Salomaa

> Perustuslaissa ei täten ole myöskään kohtaa, joka oikeuttaisi tulkintaan saada asunto Vallilasta tai oikeastaan yhtään mistään ja toisaalta vähän kaikkialta.


Toistan taas kerran: keskustelun ydinkysymys todella laajassa kokonaisuudessa on se, milloin asukkaan *täytyy lähteä asunnostaan*




> Ja sitten yksi täsmentävä huomio. Epäilen suuresti, että istuit eilen Nobinan autossa 447 matkalla Pitäjänmäestä Leppävaaraan, mikäli auto oli linjalla. Tai mikäli viittasit linjanumeroon niin sekin menee Vantaan perukoilla, eikä Leppävaaran, saatika Pitäjänmäen suunnalla.


Bussit on numeroitu moneella tavalla, tarkoitin auton numeroa, joka on useasti kuljettajan selän takana sekä auton perässä ainakin. Auto ajoi linjalla 201B. Sitten on vielä rekisterinumerot, joita harvemmin käytetään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:22 ----------




> Onko toimeentuloasiakkuus sairaus?


 Asiakkuus itsessään ei ole sairaus.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Epäilen suuresti, että istuit eilen Nobinan autossa 447 matkalla Pitäjänmäestä Leppävaaraan, mikäli auto oli linjalla. Tai mikäli viittasit linjanumeroon niin sekin menee Vantaan perukoilla, eikä Leppävaaran, saatika Pitäjänmäen suunnalla.


Kirjoittaja on matkustanut varsin ilmeisesti _Pohjolan Liikenteen _ autolla #447 viestissään mainitulla suunnalla ja linjalla.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mielestäni on enemmän kuvottavaa, että toiset loisivat toisten rahoilla.  Ja se, että poliitikot ja virkamiesjohto toimivat päinvastaiseen suuntaan ei tarkota, että se olisi hyvä tapa toimia. Ja kertoo osaltaan siitä, että maata johdetaan väärin perustein.


Tähän kysymyseen olen vastannut monta kertaa, mutta jaksan vielä. Äänestäjät valitsevat mm. eduskunnan ja Helsingin kaupunginvaltuuston. Kansan ja kaupunkilaisten valitsemat päättäjät päättävät. Siksi minä käyn aina äänestämässä. Ja moni muu yhteiskunnallisista asioista kiinnostunut käyttää tätä oikeuttaan. Jos keksit jonkun muun paremman tavan, ole hyvä ja kerro se. 

Pahasti epäilen että mennään samalle tasolle kuin malli 339-DF -keskustelu. (mutta onhan täällä verkossa tilaa)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:30 ----------




> Kirjoittaja on matkustanut varsin ilmeisesti _Pohjolan Liikenteen _ autolla #447 viestissään mainitulla suunnalla ja linjalla.


muistin väärin, Pohjolan Liikenne se tosiaan oli

----------


## fani

> Tähän kysymyseen olen vastannut monta kertaa, mutta jaksan vielä. Äänestäjät valitsevat mm. eduskunnan ja Helsingin kaupunginvaltuuston. Kansan ja kaupunkilaisten valitsemat päättäjät päättävät. Siksi minä käyn aina äänestämässä. Ja moni muu yhteiskunnallisista asioista kiinnostunut käyttää tätä oikeuttaan. Jos keksit jonkun muun paremman tavan, ole hyvä ja kerro se. 
> 
> Pahasti epäilen että mennään samalle tasolle kuin malli 339-DF -keskustelu. (mutta onhan täällä verkossa tilaa)


Monesta aiemmasta viestistäni lienee kutakuinkin käynyt ilmi, että suuri osa ihmisistä äänestää väärin perustein, koska tietämyksen taso ei riitä analysoimaan jokaista maata tai kaupunkia koskettavaa asiaa. Jolloin hyvin suurpiirteisesti syntyy poliittinen kanta ja idea siitä ketä äänestää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:35 ----------

Ydinkysymykseen: Tukia tulee leikata niin paljon, että osa tukiensaajista muuttaa pois. Tämä vähentää asuntopulaa Helsingissä ja asuntojen tarvetta ylipäätään. Kun asunnoista ei ole niin suuri kysyntä esim. Helsingissä ja suurissa asutuskeskuksissa joihin ihmisiä on jonoksi asti niin hinta-erot tasaantuvat. Kun Helsinkiin tulee enemmän väkeä joilla on oikea tarve ja enemmän rahaa niin kaupungin talous kohenee. Kun muuttotappiokuntiin siirtyy väkeä, jotka tuovat uutta ostovoimaa sinne niin niidenkin talous kohenee, mutta valtio ei köyhdy niin paljoa.

Eli: Ihmistä voitaisiin tukea tiettyyn pisteeseen asti antaen täysi mahdollisuus asua Helsingissä tukien varassa, mikäli pidetään todennäköisenä, että se on vain lyhytaikainen olotila. Ihminen voi turvata asuinpaikkansa tämän jälkeen omilla säästöillään tai tehdä muita ratkaisuja, jotka oikeuttavat hänen asumisensa siellä (esim. Opiskelu). Jos ihminen on kouluttautunut alalle, jolta ei löydy töitä niin sitten on yksinkertaisesti tehtävä muita töitä. On lukemattomia ratkaisuja mitä voi toteuttaa, ettei tarvitse elää tukien varassa. Pitäisin 6-12kk kohtuullisena aikana jolloin menot maksetaan täysimääräisesti, jonka aikana ihminen voi tehdä suunnitelmia, että miten tästä eteenpäin. Missään nimessä ei voi lojua työttömänä iäsyyksiä sen olettamuksen perusteella, että ehkä niitä töitä joskus tulee.

----------


## Salomaa

> Monesta aiemmasta viestistäni lienee kutakuinkin käynyt ilmi, että suuri osa ihmisistä äänestää väärin perustein, koska tietämyksen taso ei riitä analysoimaan jokaista maata tai kaupunkia koskettavaa asiaa. Jolloin hyvin suurpiirteisesti syntyy poliittinen kanta ja idea siitä ketä äänestää.


Tuohon väärin äänestämisen teoriaan taitaa löytyä kaikkein vähiten puolustajia täältä foorumilta, muutama puolustaa 339-DF -mallia väärin äänestämisen teoriaa tuskin kukaan. 

Helsingissä on 13 eri ryhmää valtuustossa, joten vaihtoehtoja on. Myös valtuuston ulkopuolisia vaihtoehtoja on runsaasti. On outoa, jos ei jaksa kävellä äänestyspaikalle. Äänioikeuttaan käyttävän viestit ovat tälläkin foorumilla uskottavampia ja kiinnostavampia.

----------


## Melamies

> Tuohon väärin äänestämisen teoriaan taitaa löytyä kaikkein vähiten puolustajia täältä foorumilta, muutama puolustaa 339-DF -mallia väärin äänestämisen teoriaa tuskin kukaan.


Tuo teoria on yksi tämän keskustelun harvoista helmistä. Ikävä kyllä useimmat "väärin" äänestävät eivät taida sitä ymmärtää tai vaivautua ajattelemaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:24 ----------




> Helsingissä on 13 eri ryhmää valtuustossa, joten vaihtoehtoja on.


Äänestävätkö kaupunginvaltuustossa ryhmät vain (yksittäiset) kaupunginvaltuutetut?

----------


## Salomaa

> Tuo teoria on yksi tämän keskustelun harvoista helmistä. Ikävä kyllä useimmat "väärin" äänestävät eivät taida sitä ymmärtää tai vaivautua ajattelemaan.


Voidaanhan tätä nettifoorumia tietysti täyttää viesteillä , joissa nukkuva tekee arvoita äänioikeuttaan käyttävien äänestyskäyttäymisestä. Sama kun Humalaiset haukkuvat AA-liikettä, huonohan se tietysti heidän mielestään on. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:24 ----------






> Äänestävätkö kaupunginvaltuustossa ryhmät vain (yksittäiset) kaupunginvaltuutetut?


 Ryhmä voi etukäteen sopia äänestyskäyttäytymisestä. Monesti se riippuu käsiteltävästä asiasta. Joissakin asioissa ryhmät hajoavat. Helsingissä on lisäksi 5 yhden hengen ryhmää sekä 2 kahden hengen ryhmää.

----------


## fani

Noin 80-90% tuntemistani ihmisistä äänestää väärin perustein. Esim. Monet äänestävät vihreitä vaan sen takia, koska kannattavat tasa-arvoa. Jotkut äänestävät Kokoomusta vain sen takia, että ovat ylempää keskiluokkaa. Jotkut äänestävät SDP:tä, koska sitä nyt on aina äänestetty. Eli äänestyspäätöksen perusteet muodostuvat hyvin suurpiirteisellä tavalla. Esimerkkejä on lukuisia, mutta jottei keskustelun idea tyystin katoasi, jätän mainitsematta loput. Idean tajunnet kuitenkin.

Mutta asiahan on jokatapauksessa niin, ettet tiedä äänestänkö vai enkö, joten et voi tehdä johtopäätöksiä minun arvioistani suuntaan tai toiseen. En sano äänestänkö, mutta jos äänestän niin puolueen kuin ehdokkaankin pitää päästä todella lähelle arvojani ja kannattamiani asioita. Se on merkittävän haasteellinen tehtävä, koska minulla on mielipiteitä puolueen ajamista asioista yhtä paljon kun niitä asioita on. Äänestyspäätös on tehtävä jokikistä asiaa tarkasti pohdiskellen kunnolla perehtyen ja silti todennäköisesti joutuu tekemään kompromisseja jossain.

----------


## Salomaa

Aiemmin mainitsin että äänestämässä käyneet mainitsevat sen jos käyvät äänestämässä. Jos henkilö  haluaa salata sen äänestääkö vai ei, niin silloin syntyy jonkinlainen paniikki, kun ei halua sanoa suoraan että ei äänestä. 

Siis paniikki siinä tilanteessa, kun äänestysasia otetaan puheeksi.  Onhan se epäjohdonmukaista, jos verkossa on mielipiteitä ja varsin voimakkaita, jättää äänioikeuttaan käyttämättä.

Kun äänestämättä jättäneiden mielipiteitä ja arvoja seuraa, niin yleistä niille monasti on tiukka äärioikeistolaisuus ja kylmä suhtautuminen sairaisiin, vähemistöryhmiin sekä maahanmuuttajiin.

----------


## fani

> Aiemmin mainitsin että äänestämässä käyneet mainitsevat sen jos käyvät äänestämässä. Jos henkilö  haluaa salata sen äänestääkö vai ei, niin silloin syntyy jonkinlainen paniikki, kun ei halua sanoa suoraan että ei äänestä. 
> 
> Siis paniikki siinä tilanteessa, kun äänestysasia otetaan puheeksi.  Onhan se epäjohdonmukaista, jos verkossa on mielipiteitä ja varsin voimakkaita, jättää äänioikeuttaan käyttämättä.


Väittämäsi ei perustu mihinkään ja ovat muutenkin melko pelkästään omia olettamuksiasi, ei mitään muuta. Mikäli en kerro sinulle äänestänkö, niin se ei automaattisesti tarkoita, että voit vetää siitä minkäänlaisia psykologisia johtopäätöksiä ei mihinkään-perustuvan tietämyksesi avulla.

Ja sehän ei välttämättä ole epäjohdonmukaista ollenkaan jos on merkittäviä määriä mielipiteitä ja vaihtoehdot eivät täsmää. Mutta sanon nyt viimeisen kerran tämän sinulle. Älä tee olettamuksia ja johtopäätöksiä asiasta, josta et voi millään muotoa olla varma.

----------


## Salomaa

Tuosta nyt selvisi jotain, vaikka minun puheenvuoroni oli ihan yleisellä tasolla.

----------


## fani

> Tuosta nyt selvisi jotain, vaikka minun puheenvuoroni oli ihan yleisellä tasolla.


Vainiin. Haluaisin kuitenkin tietää mitä mieltä olet viestin #1188 kahdesta viimeisestä kappaleesta. Mitä hyvää, mitä huonoa, ongelmat tms. jos jätät olettamasi perustuslakiesteen pois perusteluistasi.

----------


## Salomaa

> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:35 ----------
> 
> Ydinkysymykseen: Tukia tulee leikata niin paljon, että osa tukiensaajista muuttaa pois. ...


Tämä on juuri se ajattelu, jota äänestäjien puolueeilla ei ole. Käy tuo esittämssä kaikille poliittisille ryhmille. Laittavat porstuasta pihalle samantien.




> Eli: Ihmistä voitaisiin tukea tiettyyn pisteeseen asti antaen täysi mahdollisuus asua Helsingissä tukien varassa, mikäli pidetään todennäköisenä, että se on vain lyhytaikainen olotila.


.

Tuo ei toimi mitenkään, koska sitä todennäköisyyttä ei voi ennustaa. Mutta osittain ihmistjä nyt tuetaan tiettyyn pisteeseen asti. Esim toimeentulotukiasiakkaiden tilanne monessa kunnassa katsotaan kolmen kuukauden välein........




> .On lukemattomia ratkaisuja mitä voi toteuttaa, ettei tarvitse elää tukien varassa. Pitäisin 6-12kk kohtuullisena aikana jolloin menot maksetaan täysimääräisesti, jonka aikana ihminen voi tehdä suunnitelmia, että miten tästä eteenpäin. Missään nimessä ei voi lojua työttömänä iäsyyksiä sen olettamuksen perusteella, että ehkä niitä töitä joskus tulee.


Tuossa Sinä selvästi syyllistät työtöntä tai sairasta ja niputat samaan nippuun. On eri syitä, miksi ihminen tarvitsee tukia.

----------


## fani

> Tämä on juuri se ajattelu, jota äänestäjien puolueeilla ei ole. Käy tuo esittämssä kaikille poliittisille ryhmille. Laittavat porstuasta pihalle samantien.
> 
> .
> 
> Tuo ei toimi mitenkään, koska sitä todennäköisyyttä ei voi ennustaa. Mutta osittain ihmistjä nyt tuetaan tiettyyn pisteeseen asti. Esim toimeentulotukiasiakkaiden tilanne monessa kunnassa katsotaan kolmen kuukauden välein........
> 
> 
> 
> Tuossa Sinä selvästi syyllistät työtöntä tai sairasta ja niputat samaan nippuun. On eri syitä, miksi ihminen tarvitsee tukia.


Puolueillako ei ole intressiä leikata siivellä eläjien tukia? Todennäköisyyttä ei voi ennustaa? Ei edes jos tyyppi ei ole tehnyt mitään päästäkseen tukiriippuvuudesta pois? Toimeentulotukea ja asumistukea Kelan osalta tarkistellaan silloin tällöin, mutta aina on sosiaalitoimisto, joka auttaa siitä eteenpäin. Ja tervettä järkeä voi toki käyttää kun puhutaan tuensaajista. Eihän tuo nyt kaikkia koskisi. Taidan lopettaa kanssasi keskustelun tähän. Eihän tästä mitään tule. Argumentoi vaikkapa keskenäsi tästä eteenpäin.

----------


## Salomaa

Eräs toinen tämän ketjun keskustelija  tuli samaan johtopäätökseen. Tukia saadaan ja jaetaan, mutta ei pidä ottaa yhtä ryhmää hampaisiin. Voisit Sinä joskus ottaa vastaan informaatiota, joka on toisenlaista kuin Sinun oma näkemys.

----------


## Eppu

> Puolueillako ei ole intressiä leikata siivellä eläjien tukia?


Ainakin eräs vihreänväristä puoluetta edustava blondi ministeri vaikuttaisi olevan kiinnostunut ainoastaan lähinnä näistä uus-suomalaisten ja mahdollisten tulevien sellaisten asioista ja hän on valmis kaatamaan julkista rahaa heille varsin rajattomasti ja totaalisen vastikkeettomasti. Ja mikäli esität hänelle eriävän mielipiteen asiasta, saat välittömösti natsi- tai rasistisyytteitä. Kantasuomalaisten asiat häntä eivät ole koskaan kiinnostaneet kun hän ei koskaan kommentoi yhtään mitään heihin liittyvää. Mm. näistä syistä olen jo pitkään tiennyt minkä puolueen edustajia en aikanaan ikinä äänestä.

----------


## Makke93

> Kantasuomalaisten asiat häntä eivät ole koskaan kiinnostaneet kun hän ei koskaan kommentoi yhtään mitään heihin liittyvää.


Tuollaisen kuvan sitä helposti saakin jos lukee vain MV-lehteä. 

Jos meinaat Ohisaloa niin viimeksi tänään aamulla kommentoi Poliisin ohjeistusta vappuna, https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11318788. Tämä koskee kantasuomalaisia.

Jos taas meinaat Ympäristöministeri Mikkosta, niin hänkin kommentoi jotain omaan ministerisalkkuunsa liittyvää vain pari tuntia sitten https://twitter.com/MikkonenKrista/s...82918166233089, joka koskee myös kantasuomalaisia.

----------


## iiko

> Ydinkysymykseen: Tukia tulee leikata niin paljon, että osa tukiensaajista muuttaa pois. Tämä vähentää asuntopulaa Helsingissä ja asuntojen tarvetta ylipäätään. Kun asunnoista ei ole niin suuri kysyntä esim. Helsingissä ja suurissa asutuskeskuksissa joihin ihmisiä on jonoksi asti niin hinta-erot tasaantuvat. Kun Helsinkiin tulee enemmän väkeä joilla on oikea tarve ja enemmän rahaa niin kaupungin talous kohenee. Kun muuttotappiokuntiin siirtyy väkeä, jotka tuovat uutta ostovoimaa sinne niin niidenkin talous kohenee, mutta valtio ei köyhdy niin paljoa.


Aivan pistätätöntä logiikkaa: Jos lähdetään tukien leikkaamiseen, joutuu muuttopuuhiin myöskin sellaista väkeä, joiden työpanosta tarvitaan täällä eikä esimerkiksi Kainuussa. Mutta ilmeisesti on piirejä, joiden mielestä kaikki tuensaajat ovat lusmuja ja laiskureita työnvieroksujia. Itse tunnen useammankin henkilön, joilla on niin pieni liksa, ettei ilman asumis- ja toimeentulotukea voi asua Helsingissä. Kainuussa (tai muualla maakunnissa) he olisivat kortistossa ihan pelkkien tukien varassa.

Lisäksi muuten Kelan tuissa on aika tiukat rajat: Esim yksinasuvalle maksetaan asumistuen lisäksi toimeentulotukea maksimissaan (muistaakseni) 750 euron kuukausivuokraan. Jos vuokra on enemmän, se menee omaan piikkiin. Työssä käyvä joutuu toimittamaan kuukausiansioistaan tiedot Kelalle, joka arvioi joka kuukausi, onko tuelle millainen tarve tuelle. Jos on enemmän tuloja, niin tukea alennetaan.

Monille työttömille ongelma on ulosotto, jonka suojaosuus on niin pieni, ettei työnteko kannata, kun ulosotossa on iso ja koko ajan kasvava summa. Siitäkään ei maakunnissa eroon pääse.

----------


## tkp

> Aiemmin mainitsin että äänestämässä käyneet mainitsevat sen jos käyvät äänestämässä. Jos henkilö  haluaa salata sen äänestääkö vai ei, niin silloin syntyy jonkinlainen paniikki, kun ei halua sanoa suoraan että ei äänestä. 
> 
> Siis paniikki siinä tilanteessa, kun äänestysasia otetaan puheeksi.  Onhan se epäjohdonmukaista, jos verkossa on mielipiteitä ja varsin voimakkaita, jättää äänioikeuttaan käyttämättä.
> 
> Kun äänestämättä jättäneiden mielipiteitä ja arvoja seuraa, niin yleistä niille monasti on tiukka äärioikeistolaisuus ja kylmä suhtautuminen sairaisiin, vähemistöryhmiin sekä maahanmuuttajiin.


Mistäs sinä sen tiedät kuka on äänestänyt vai ei? Suomessa on vaalisalaisuus. Se että julkisuudessa sanoo ettei äänestä ei tarkoita sitä että oikeasti jättää äänestämättä....

----------


## Salomaa

> Aivan pistätätöntä logiikkaa: Jos lähdetään tukien leikkaamiseen, joutuu muuttopuuhiin myöskin sellaista väkeä, joiden työpanosta tarvitaan täällä eikä esimerkiksi Kainuussa. Mutta ilmeisesti on piirejä, joiden mielestä kaikki tuensaajat ovat lusmuja ja laiskureita työnvieroksujia. I...e.


Tämän viestiketjun keskuselussa on juuri tämä ongelma: tuensaajat ja lusmuri ovat monelle synonyymi. He aiheuttavat ongelmia, jotka poistuvat kun pakotetaan muuttamaan Kajaaniin.  Ihmetyttää miksi kokeneiden ja arvostettujen joukkoliikenneharrastajien on pidettävä kynsin hampain kiinni malleista, jotka ovat toteuttamiskelvottomia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:35 ----------




> Mistäs sinä sen tiedät kuka on äänestänyt vai ei? Suomessa on vaalisalaisuus. Se että julkisuudessa sanoo ettei äänestä ei tarkoita sitä että oikeasti jättää äänestämättä....


Äänesti itse tai ei, niin voisi ainakin kunnioittaa niitä jotka äänestävät. J a voisi kunnioittaa äänestäjien valitsemaa eduskuntaa ja kaupunginvaltuustoa, joiden linjausten mukaan asumisasiat ratkaistaan.

Jos mikään olemassaoleva ei kelpaa, niin olisi hyvä kuulla vaihtoehto nykyiselle demokratiamme mallille. Sellaista täällä ei esitetty.

----------


## fani

> Aivan pistätätöntä logiikkaa: Jos lähdetään tukien leikkaamiseen, joutuu muuttopuuhiin myöskin sellaista väkeä, joiden työpanosta tarvitaan täällä eikä esimerkiksi Kainuussa. Mutta ilmeisesti on piirejä, joiden mielestä kaikki tuensaajat ovat lusmuja ja laiskureita työnvieroksujia. Itse tunnen useammankin henkilön, joilla on niin pieni liksa, ettei ilman asumis- ja toimeentulotukea voi asua Helsingissä. Kainuussa (tai muualla maakunnissa) he olisivat kortistossa ihan pelkkien tukien varassa.
> 
> Lisäksi muuten Kelan tuissa on aika tiukat rajat: Esim yksinasuvalle maksetaan asumistuen lisäksi toimeentulotukea maksimissaan (muistaakseni) 750 euron kuukausivuokraan. Jos vuokra on enemmän, se menee omaan piikkiin. Työssä käyvä joutuu toimittamaan kuukausiansioistaan tiedot Kelalle, joka arvioi joka kuukausi, onko tuelle millainen tarve tuelle. Jos on enemmän tuloja, niin tukea alennetaan.
> 
> Monille työttömille ongelma on ulosotto, jonka suojaosuus on niin pieni, ettei työnteko kannata, kun ulosotossa on iso ja koko ajan kasvava summa. Siitäkään ei maakunnissa eroon pääse.


Huomaa, että sanoin osa tukiensaajista. Pienituloinen, jonka työpanosta tarvitaan täällä niin voinee pysyä täällä. Jos jokaiselle ihmiselle maksetaan samansuuruinen summa, niin eiköhän pienen liksan jälkeen mahdollisesti tarvittava summa tällöin kattaisi asumisen täällä. Tahallaan ei kannata alkaa vääristelemään ja käsittämään väärin asioita. Ja onko tuo Kelan raja nyt oikeasti niin tiukka? Ei minun mielestäni.



> Tämän viestiketjun keskuselussa on juuri tämä ongelma: tuensaajat ja lusmuri ovat monelle synonyymi. He aiheuttavat ongelmia, jotka poistuvat kun pakotetaan muuttamaan Kajaaniin.  Ihmetyttää miksi kokeneiden ja arvostettujen joukkoliikenneharrastajien on pidettävä kynsin hampain kiinni malleista, jotka ovat toteuttamiskelvottomia.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:35 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Äänesti itse tai ei, niin voisi ainakin kunnioittaa niitä jotka äänestävät. J a voisi kunnioittaa äänestäjien valitsemaa eduskuntaa ja kaupunginvaltuustoa, joiden linjausten mukaan asumisasiat ratkaistaan.
> 
> Jos mikään olemassaoleva ei kelpaa, niin olisi hyvä kuulla vaihtoehto nykyiselle demokratiamme mallille. Sellaista täällä ei esitetty.


Voivat lusmuritmuuttaa minun puolestani vaikka Ukrainaankin. Sillä ei ole signifikanttia merkitystä minne päin he muuttavat kunhan poispäin isoista asutuskeskuksista sellaisilta paikoilta, joissa on huutava pula asunnoista. Voin kunnioittaa äänestäjiä ihmisinä, mutten heidän äänestysratkaisujaan, mikäli ne on tehty vääriltä pohjilta. Tuskin muuten sinäkään kunnioittaisit jos minun mieleiseni valtuusto ja eduskunta olisi päättämässä asioista.

Joukkoliikenneharrastuksenhan ei muuten välttämättä tarvitse vaikuttaa poliittiseen kantaan ja mielipiteisiin, jotka ei niin merkittävästi kosketa joukkoliikennettä. Olkoonkin kuinka kokenut ja arvostettu hyvänsä niin voi olla kanssasi eri mieltä yhteiskunnallisista asioista. Kaikkien ei tarvitse ajatella vihervasemmistolaisella tavalla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Aivan pistätätöntä logiikkaa: Jos lähdetään tukien leikkaamiseen, joutuu muuttopuuhiin myöskin sellaista väkeä, joiden työpanosta tarvitaan täällä eikä esimerkiksi Kainuussa. Mutta ilmeisesti on piirejä, joiden mielestä kaikki tuensaajat ovat lusmuja ja laiskureita työnvieroksujia. Itse tunnen useammankin henkilön, joilla on niin pieni liksa, ettei ilman asumis- ja toimeentulotukea voi asua Helsingissä. Kainuussa (tai muualla maakunnissa) he olisivat kortistossa ihan pelkkien tukien varassa.





> Huomaa, että sanoin osa tukiensaajista. Pienituloinen, jonka työpanosta tarvitaan täällä niin voinee pysyä täällä.


Mun alkuperäinen ajatukseni oli nimenomaan se, että pienituloinen, mahdollisesti täydentävää tukia saava, esim. vaikka laitoshuoltaja jne, on nimenomaan sellainen henkilö, joka meidän pitää saada asumaan Helsinkiin, kohtuullisen matkan päähän työpaikastaan. Ja vastaavasti se henkilö, joka elää kokonaan tukien varassa ja jolla ei ole aikomustakaan mennä töihin, pitää saada täältä pois, jotta mahdollistetaan sen pienituloisen asuminen täällä järkevin kustannuksin. Malli 339-DF ratkaisisi tämän, koska siinä edellytetään pelkkien tukien varassa elämistä ja sitä (esim) 10 kk aikarajaa, kun taas puhdas perustulosysteemi kieltämättä toisi tähän tuon Iikon mainitseman ongelman, ja sille pitäisi olla ratkaisu.

----------


## Salomaa

Olisko niin hyvä että yhdessä sovitaan että unohdetaan tämä malli 339-DF yhdessä. Sitten kun se on haudattu, voi keskustella köyhien tukemisesta ja oikeudesta asuntoon ilman rasitteita. Nyt malli 339-DF:stä kiinnipitäminen tai sen osien pesu hyväksyttäväksi on johtanut loputtomaan  viestien suohon.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisko niin hyvä että yhdessä sovitaan että unohdetaan tämä malli 339-DF yhdessä. Sitten kun se on haudattu, voi keskustella köyhien tukemisesta ja oikeudesta asuntoon ilman rasitteita. Nyt malli 339-DF:stä kiinnipitäminen tai sen osien pesu hyväksyttäväksi on johtanut loputtomaan  viestien suohon.


Mä ymmärrän kyllä Salomaa tuon sun väsytystaktiikan ja se on varmaan osoittautunut sulle toimivaksi tavaksi vaikkapa työelämässä, jos siellä olet. Mutta täällä se nyt vaan ei toimi, sorry.

Olisiko niin hyvä, että kun et tykkää tästä mun mallista, niin kertoisit nyt vihdoinkin, että mikä on Malli Salomaa? 

Tiedän kyllä, että tätä on jo ihan turha kysyä, koska sitä on niin monesti kysytty etkä ole suostunut siihen mitään vastaamaan. Mutta eikö ole kurjaa, että me kaikki täällä olemme joutuneet toteamaan, että sinulla ei ole mitään muuta annettavaa kuin tyhjänpäiväistä öyhötystä? Ei pienintäkään ideaa siitä, millaisin keinoin Helsingin asuntopula ratkaistaisiin. Ei saa rakentaa sinne, tänne eikä tuonne, eikä valita asukkaita mitenkään.

Kerro rohkeasti oma mallisi. Niin minäkin tein, vaikka täällä on nyt jo kaksi kirjoittajaa sitä vastustanut. Silti olen vielä hengissä!

----------


## Salomaa

> Ja vastaavasti se henkilö, joka elää kokonaan tukien varassa ja jolla ei ole aikomustakaan mennä töihin, pitää saada täältä pois, jotta mahdollistetaan sen pienituloisen asuminen täällä järkevin kustannuksin. ....


Tämä on juuri se ihmisoikeuksia loukkaava elementti, joka ei mitenkään sovi nykyaikaan. Kyllä tuolle täällä netin metelipalstoilla kannatusta löytyy, mutta yksikään virkamies tai politiikko ei tuota esitystä kannata. Minä olen kerännyt nyt tietoa, että Helsingi valtuuston enemmistö tyrmää ajatuksen täysin. Voisitko malliksi vastavuoroisesti kertoa virkamiehen tai poliitikon, joka kannattaa mallia 339-DF ?

----------


## fani

> Mun alkuperäinen ajatukseni oli nimenomaan se, että pienituloinen, mahdollisesti täydentävää tukia saava, esim. vaikka laitoshuoltaja jne, on nimenomaan sellainen henkilö, joka meidän pitää saada asumaan Helsinkiin, kohtuullisen matkan päähän työpaikastaan. Ja vastaavasti se henkilö, joka elää kokonaan tukien varassa ja jolla ei ole aikomustakaan mennä töihin, pitää saada täältä pois, jotta mahdollistetaan sen pienituloisen asuminen täällä järkevin kustannuksin. Malli 339-DF ratkaisisi tämän, koska siinä edellytetään pelkkien tukien varassa elämistä ja sitä (esim) 10 kk aikarajaa, kun taas puhdas perustulosysteemi kieltämättä toisi tähän tuon Iikon mainitseman ongelman, ja sille pitäisi olla ratkaisu.


Jos ajatellaan, että perustuloa maksettaisiin 750/kk ja sillä pitäisi saada itselleen asunto ja kaikki muut kulut katettua niin uskon, että esim. laitoshoitajan palkka lisättynä tuohon kattaisi elämisen. Toki kun tuloja on enemmän myöskin tätä tukea tulisi silloin maksaa vähemmän. Sitä missä linjassa tätä tukea täydentävänä lisänä suhteessa tuensaajan palkkatuloihin maksetaan täytyy tietysti tarkoin miettiä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mä ymmärrän kyllä Salomaa tuon sun väsytystaktiikan ja se on varmaan osoittautunut sulle toimivaksi tavaksi vaikkapa työelämässä, jos siellä olet. Mutta täällä se nyt vaan ei toimi, sorry.


Salomaan taktiikan parempi nimi on Helsinkiläisten vaaleilla valitseman valtuuston tahdon kunnioittaminen sekä olemassa olevan lainsäädännön kunnioittaminen. Siten malli Salomaa on todellisuutta.

----------


## fani

> Tämä on juuri se ihmisoikeuksia loukkaava elementti, joka ei mitenkään sovi nykyaikaan. Kyllä tuolle täällä netin metelipalstoilla kannatusta löytyy, mutta yksikään virkamies tai politiikko ei tuota esitystä kannata. Minä olen kerännyt nyt tietoa, että Helsingi valtuuston enemmistö tyrmää ajatuksen täysin. Voisitko malliksi vastavuoroisesti kertoa virkamiehen tai poliitikon, joka kannattaa mallia 339-DF ?


Lienee olemassa asiantuntijoita ja lähitulevaisuudessa myöskin poliitikkoja ja virkamiehiä joiden mielestä tämä on loistava idea perustuen viestiin #1113, jonka mukaan 67% on kanssamme samoilla linjoilla sosiaalietuuksien suhteen - mahdollisesti jopa jyrkempiä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos ajatellaan, että perustuloa maksettaisiin 750/kk ja sillä pitäisi saada itselleen asunto ja kaikki muut kulut katettua niin uskon, että esim. laitoshoitajan palkka lisättynä tuohon kattaisi elämisen. Toki kun tuloja on enemmän myöskin tätä tukea tulisi silloin maksaa vähemmän. Sitä missä linjassa tätä tukea täydentävänä lisänä suhteessa tuensaajan palkkatuloihin maksetaan täytyy tietysti tarkoin miettiä.


Mä en ole kovin tarkkaan perehtynyt niihin esitettyihin perustulomalleihin, mutta mun käsitys on se, että täysi perustulo olisi sellainen, jossa olisi käytännössä asumistuki ja toimeentulotuki yhdessä, eli sellaisia ei sitten enää myönnettäisi erikseen (ja kaipa sinne olisi upotettu kaikenlaisia muitakin tukia). Jos lähdetään siitä, että tuon täyden perustulon pitäisi kattaa vuokra edullisessa kunnassa ja se 500  käyttörahaa, niin 850  olisi varmaan aika lailla minimi. Ja sen pitäisi mun mielestä olla sama koko valtakunnassa, riippumatta siitä, missä perustuloa saava tahtoo asua, koska vain silloin se ohjaa asumaan edullisempaan kuntaan.

Mutta perustulossa on juuri se idea, että jos alkaa tienata jotain itse, niin sitä perustuloa nakerretaan kunnes omat tulot lopulta ovat niin suuret, että ei enää saa perustuloa ollenkaan. Ihan hyvä niin, kunhan se toteutetaan niin, että se työn tekeminen aina kannattaa. Nythän varsinkin ulosotossa olevan kannattaa mieluummin elää tuilla kuin mennä töihin, ja näin ei saisi olla.

Mutta tuossa kohtaa tulee ristiriita juuri näiden asumiskustannusten erojen vuoksi. Täyslusmulle se 850  on ihan jees, ja hän hakeutunee joko Heinävedelle taikka sitten vaikka soluun tai kimppakämppään Helsinkiin, molemmat parempia vaihtoehtoja kuin yksiö Helsingissä.

Mutta jos meillä on esim. koulunkäyntiavustaja, jollaiselle kunta ei tarjoa täyttä työaikaa, vaan nykysysteemissä max. 30 tuntia viikossa äärihuonolla palkalla, ja lomautukset koulujen loma-aikoina, niin hänelle pitäisi sovittaa se perustulo sillä tavalla, että sillä voi asua Helsingissä mutta ei voi turhaan elellä veronmaksajien rahoilla herroiksi Heinävedellä. Eli ei ole järkeä maksaa hänelle samaa summaa molemmilla paikkakunnilla. Ja taas ollaan lähtöruudussa. Tämä on hankalaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Lienee olemassa asiantuntijoita ja lähitulevaisuudessa myöskin poliitikkoja ja virkamiehiä joiden mielestä tämä on loistava idea perustuen viestiin #1113, jonka mukaan 67% on kanssamme samoilla linjoilla sosiaalietuuksien suhteen - mahdollisesti jopa jyrkempiä.


Tiedoksi Sinulle että me äänestäjät olemme sen verran perehtyineitä päätösentekoon, että Helsingin valtuustosta selväti yli puolet ei hyväksy mallia 339-DF . 51 valtuutettua 85:stä vastustaa. Kerro kuka valtuutettu tai mikä ryhmä tuota mallia kannattaa ?!

----------


## 339-DF

> Siten malli Salomaa on todellisuutta.


Ei ole. Salomaahan vastustaa rakentamista vaikka kuinka moneen paikkaan. Ja kuitenkin niihinkin rakennetaan, nyt tai myöhemmin.

----------


## fani

> Mä en ole kovin tarkkaan perehtynyt niihin esitettyihin perustulomalleihin, mutta mun käsitys on se, että täysi perustulo olisi sellainen, jossa olisi käytännössä asumistuki ja toimeentulotuki yhdessä, eli sellaisia ei sitten enää myönnettäisi erikseen (ja kaipa sinne olisi upotettu kaikenlaisia muitakin tukia). Jos lähdetään siitä, että tuon täyden perustulon pitäisi kattaa vuokra edullisessa kunnassa ja se 500  käyttörahaa, niin 850  olisi varmaan aika lailla minimi. Ja sen pitäisi mun mielestä olla sama koko valtakunnassa, riippumatta siitä, missä perustuloa saava tahtoo asua, koska vain silloin se ohjaa asumaan edullisempaan kuntaan.
> 
> Mutta perustulossa on juuri se idea, että jos alkaa tienata jotain itse, niin sitä perustuloa nakerretaan kunnes omat tulot lopulta ovat niin suuret, että ei enää saa perustuloa ollenkaan. Ihan hyvä niin, kunhan se toteutetaan niin, että se työn tekeminen aina kannattaa. Nythän varsinkin ulosotossa olevan kannattaa mieluummin elää tuilla kuin mennä töihin, ja näin ei saisi olla.
> 
> Mutta tuossa kohtaa tulee ristiriita juuri näiden asumiskustannusten erojen vuoksi. Täyslusmulle se 850  on ihan jees, ja hän hakeutunee joko Heinävedelle taikka sitten vaikka soluun tai kimppakämppään Helsinkiin, molemmat parempia vaihtoehtoja kuin yksiö Helsingissä.
> 
> Mutta jos meillä on esim. koulunkäyntiavustaja, jollaiselle kunta ei tarjoa täyttä työaikaa, vaan nykysysteemissä max. 30 tuntia viikossa äärihuonolla palkalla, ja lomautukset koulujen loma-aikoina, niin hänelle pitäisi sovittaa se perustulo sillä tavalla, että sillä voi asua Helsingissä mutta ei voi turhaan elellä veronmaksajien rahoilla herroiksi Heinävedellä. Eli ei ole järkeä maksaa hänelle samaa summaa molemmilla paikkakunnilla. Ja taas ollaan lähtöruudussa. Tämä on hankalaa.


Totta. Varsinainen pähkinä purtavaksi. Siinä mielessä tietysti malli 339-DF olisi paljon helpompi, mutta mikäli se on vielä liian radikaali ehdotus niin lähtisin liikkeelle siitä, että tämä pähkinä melkeinpä kannattaisi vaan yrittää pureskella. Ehdottamasi malli saattaa hyvinkin olla todellisuutta vaikkapa vuonna 2028, mutta sitä ennen mielestäni pitäisi yrittää varovaisesti tätä toista vaihtoehtoa kun ehdottamasi malli saattaa olla hankala saada nykypäivänä läpi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:31 ----------




> Tiedoksi Sinulle että me äänestäjät olemme sen verran perehtyineitä päätösentekoon, että Helsingin valtuustosta selväti yli puolet ei hyväksy mallia 339-DF . 51 valtuutettua 85:stä vastustaa. Kerro kuka valtuutettu tai mikä ryhmä tuota mallia kannattaa ?!


Ehkä se juuri kertoo ettette ole niin perehtyneitä päätöksen tekoon. Asiaa voi tulkita ihan kummin päin tahtoo, mutta todennäköisesti me kaikki tiedämme, että äänestyspäätökset tapahtuvat suurella osalla ihmisistä melko suurpiirteisin perustein.  :Wink:

----------


## Salomaa

> .... Ja sen pitäisi mun mielestä olla sama koko valtakunnassa, riippumatta siitä, missä perustuloa saava tahtoo asua, koska vain silloin se ohjaa asumaan edullisempaan kuntaan.
> 
> ....


Tämä on juuri se suurin ongelma, miksi malli 339-DF pitää ampua savikiekkona alas. Jos oletaan että henkilö on ollut töissa siten että on hoitanut työnsä moitteemasti, mutta joutuu irtisanotuksi jostain muusta kuin hänestä itsestään riippumattomasta syystä. Hän saa sitten yhteiskunnan tukia yli 10 kk. Hän on samalla etsinyt aktiivisesti töitä , mutta ei ole saanut. Haluan nyt puhua henkiöstä, jolla ei esim ole päihdeongelmaa eikä halua tarkoituksellisesti lusmuilla.

Sitten tämän henkilön kohdalla alettaisiin puhua Helsingistä poismuutosta, kun töitä ei läydy. Yhtään virkamiesta eikä poliitikkoa ei ole vielä ilmaantunut mallin taakse. Sen sijaa vastustajia kyllä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:37 ----------




> Ei ole. Salomaahan vastustaa rakentamista vaikka kuinka moneen paikkaan. Ja kuitenkin niihinkin rakennetaan, nyt tai myöhemmin.


Nyt olemme keskustelussa sosiaaliturvassa ja tuen nykyisiä linjauksia.

----------


## fani

> Nyt olemme keskustelussa sosiaaliturvassa ja tuen nykyisiä linjauksia.


Eli valtuustoa pitää kunnioittaa vain tietyissä asioissa?

----------


## Salomaa

Tuen sosiaaliturvan nykylinjauksia, joista on säädetty lait äänestäjien tahdon mukaisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuen sosiaaliturvan nykylinjauksia, joista on säädetty lait äänestäjien tahdon mukaisesti.


Sulla on kovat ajat edessä, kun äänestäjien tahtotila muuttuu. Vrt. viesti 1113.

----------


## fani

> Tuen sosiaaliturvan nykylinjauksia, joista on säädetty lait äänestäjien tahdon mukaisesti.





> Sulla on kovat ajat edessä, kun äänestäjien tahtotila muuttuu. Vrt. viesti 1113.


Tuetko tulevia nykylinjauksia Salomaa sitten kun niitä lähdetään viemään vähän tiukempaan suuntaan?

----------


## Eppu

> Tuen sosiaaliturvan nykylinjauksia, joista on säädetty lait äänestäjien tahdon mukaisesti.


Lait varmaan onkin säädetty, mutta esimerkiksi tasa-arvon osalta on asiat menossa koko ajan jyrkemmin päälaelleen. Kun poliittista korrektiutta noudattava vihervasemmisto päästetään valtaan, on jälki varsin rumaa joissain asioissa. Hieman aiheen ulkopuolelta voisi mainita näistä yleisistä linjauksista sen verran, että vihervasemmistolainen politiikka näkyy varsinkin Veikkaus Oy:n avustusten jakoperiaatteissa: maahanmuuttaja- ja seksuaalivähemmistöjä edustavat järjestöt (erityisesti) korjaavat vuosi vuodelta yhä suuremman potin kaikenmaailman keksittyjen leikkihankkeidensa sekä pseudotieteellisten projektiensa avulla, mutta oikeasti apua tarvitsevat tahot, kuten esim. Heikki Hurstin laupeudentyö sekä suomalaista kulttuuria edistävät järjestöt eivät saa enää tuskin yhtään mitään. Mutta mitäpä muuta näiltä ideologiansa sokaisemilta henkilöiltä voisikaan odottaa? Todellista tasa-arvoa ja järjenkäyttöä ei ainakaan...

----------


## Salomaa

> Sulla on kovat ajat edessä, kun äänestäjien tahtotila muuttuu. Vrt. viesti 1113.


Sinulla ne on parhaillaan, kun olet kannattamassa mallia, joka ei mistään asiantuntevalta suunnalta saa kannatusta. Poliitikoista ja virkamiehistä puhumattakaan. (Väyrysen Pavekin se aina lainailee itseään)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:03 ----------




> Lait varmaan onkin säädetty, ....ttöä ei ainakaan...


 Yksi mielipide monien joukossa

----------


## Melamies

> Tämä on juuri se ihmisoikeuksia loukkaava elementti, joka ei mitenkään sovi nykyaikaan.


Jos sosiaaliturvalla loisiminen ilman aikomustakaan mennä töihin on nykyisin ihmisoikeus, jatkossa se ei voi sitä olla taloudellisista realiteeteista johtuen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:24 ----------




> Tiedoksi Sinulle että me äänestäjät olemme sen verran perehtyineitä päätösentekoon, että Helsingin valtuustosta selväti yli puolet ei hyväksy mallia 339-DF . 51 valtuutettua 85:stä vastustaa. Kerro kuka valtuutettu tai mikä ryhmä tuota mallia kannattaa ?!


Oletko niin ryhmäkurin ja junttaamispolitiikan sokea ihailija, että luulet ryhmän kannan olevan myös yksittäisten valtuutettujen kanta? 51/85 on rohkea arvaus, ei muuta. Eipä silti, eduskunta säätää lait, ei minkään kaupungin valtuusto.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos sosiaaliturvalla loisiminen ilman aikomustakaan mennä töihin on nykyisin ihmisoikeus, jatkossa se ei voi sitä olla taloudellisista realiteeteista johtuen.


Tuo on Sinun näkemys


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:24 ----------






> Oletko niin ryhmäkurin ja junttaamispolitiikan sokea ihailija, että luulet ryhmän kannan olevan myös yksittäisten valtuutettujen kanta? 51/85 on rohkea arvaus, ei muuta. Eipä silti, eduskunta säätää lait, ei minkään kaupungin valtuusto.


Mainitse yksi valtuutettu, joka kannattaa asunnosta poismuuttoa 10 kk:n tukien yhtäjaksoisen saamisen jälkeen !

----------


## Melamies

> Tuo on Sinun näkemys


Niin on, siksi sen kirjoitinkin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:38 ----------




> Mainitse yksi valtuutettu, joka kannattaa asunnosta poismuuttoa 10 kk:n tukien yhtäjaksoisen saamisen jälkeen !


Eduskunta säätää lait. Mitä kohtaa tästä et ymmärrä?

----------


## Salomaa

mainitse asiaa kannattava kansanedustaja

----------


## Melamies

> mainitse asiaa kannattava kansanedustaja


Mainitse kansanedustaja, joka kannatti joulukuussa Uudenmaan eristämistä.

----------


## Salomaa

tuo kuuluu toiseen viestiketjuun

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:30 ----------

eli koronaviruksella omå ketju

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:35 ----------

eli koronaviruksella omå ketju

----------


## fani

> tuo kuuluu toiseen viestiketjuun
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:30 ----------
> 
> eli koronaviruksella omå ketju
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:35 ----------
> 
> eli koronaviruksella omå ketju


Ei sinänsä. Et tainnut oikein ymmärtää pointtia. Ajat muuttuu.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei sinänsä. Et tainnut oikein ymmärtää pointtia. Ajat muuttuu.


Pääpointti on se, että tästä puhutusta mallista ei ole minkäänlaista faktaa foorumin ulkopuolelta.

----------


## Melamies

> Pääpointti on se, että tästä puhutusta mallista ei ole minkäänlaista faktaa foorumin ulkopuolelta.


Ei, pääpointti on maailman muuttumisen vaikutus Helsingin kaupunkisuunniteluun.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei, pääpointti on maailman muuttumisen vaikutus Helsingin kaupunkisuunniteluun.


Noin lähtökohtaisesti maailma ei muutu, vaan sitä muutetaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei, pääpointti on maailman muuttumisen vaikutus Helsingin kaupunkisuunniteluun.


Tosiasia on kuitenkin se, että puhuttua mallia puolustavat kirjoittajat eivät ole esittäneet minkäänlaista faktaa, tutkimustulosta tai yhdenkään virkamiehen tai poliitikon tukea hankkeelle. Kun minä esitän faktaa, se haukutaan heti arvottomaksi.

En yritä väsyttämällä mitään, koska en ole kuullut että kukaan joutuisi lähtemään asunnostaan sosiaaliturvan pitkittyneen käytön vuoksi. Eikä lähde tulevaisuudessakaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Noin lähtökohtaisesti maailma ei muutu, vaan sitä muutetaan.


Oletko salaliittomies (esim korona kehitettiin sotilaslabrassa ja päästettiin tahallaan leviämään) vai uskotko amerikkalaiseen unelmaan? Eli uskotko suurempien voimien muuttavan maailmaa vai meidän jokaisen voivan muuttaa sitä?

Positiivinen ajattelu on tietenkin kannatettavaa, mutta pitää ymmärtää, että maailma muuttuu nyt nopeammin kuin koskaan ennen. Halusimme tai emme.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:01 ----------




> Tosiasia on kuitenkin se, että puhuttua mallia puolustavat kirjoittajat eivät ole esittäneet minkäänlaista faktaa, tutkimustulosta tai yhdenkään virkamiehen tai poliitikon tukea hankkeelle. Kun minä esitän faktaa, se haukutaan heti arvottomaksi.
> 
> En yritä väsyttämällä mitään, koska en ole kuullut että kukaan joutuisi lähtemään asunnostaan sosiaaliturvan pitkittyneen käytön vuoksi. Eikä lähde tulevaisuudessakaan.


Koskapa en ole ennustaja, en osaa sanoa monenko vuoden kuluttua tilanne on muuttunut niin, että vastikkeetoman sosiaaliturvan taso on pudonnut selkeästi. Maailman menoa nyt seuraamalla ei voi kuitenkaan tulla muuhun tulokseen kehityksen suunnasta.

----------


## Salomaa

> ....
> 
> 
> Koskapa en ole ennustaja, en osaa sanoa monenko vuoden kuluttua tilanne on muuttunut niin, että vastikkeetoman sosiaaliturvan taso on pudonnut selkeästi. Maailman menoa nyt seuraamalla ei voi kuitenkaan tulla muuhun tulokseen kehityksen suunnasta.


Se on pudonnut jo nyt kun sitä tarkastellaan reaalisesti eli ostovoimaltaan. Mutta onko tässä edelleen sama järki kuin tämän keskustelun alkaessa:

_Jos on vaikkapa 10 kuukauden ajan elänyt pelkästään yhteiskunnan tukien varassa, kolahtaisi postilaatikosta uuden kodin osoite, avaimet ja tieto siitä milloin yhteiskunnan kustantama muuttoauto kurvaa pihaan. Elämä jatkuisi sitten Kajaanissa tai Pieksämäellä, tai jollain muulla paikkakunnalla, jossa asuntoja on tyhjillään pilvin pimein. Valtio säästäisi pelkästään näiden ihmisten asuinkustannuksissa valtavia summia, puhumattakaan muista hyödyistä._

Se minkä tästä saisi on uusi kotimainen kokoillan elokuva. Hyvää komediaa. Vaikea käsittää miksi tuo malli elää edelleen.

----------


## Melamies

> Se on pudonnut jo nyt kun sitä tarkastellaan reaalisesti eli ostovoimaltaan. Mutta onko tässä edelleen sama järki kuin tämän keskustelun alkaessa:
> 
> _Jos on vaikkapa 10 kuukauden ajan elänyt pelkästään yhteiskunnan tukien varassa, kolahtaisi postilaatikosta uuden kodin osoite, avaimet ja tieto siitä milloin yhteiskunnan kustantama muuttoauto kurvaa pihaan. Elämä jatkuisi sitten Kajaanissa tai Pieksämäellä, tai jollain muulla paikkakunnalla, jossa asuntoja on tyhjillään pilvin pimein. Valtio säästäisi pelkästään näiden ihmisten asuinkustannuksissa valtavia summia, puhumattakaan muista hyödyistä._
> 
> Se minkä tästä saisi on uusi kotimainen kokoillan elokuva. Hyvää komediaa. Vaikea käsittää miksi tuo malli elää edelleen.


Liittymäkohta Helsingin kaupunkisuunniteluun tuossa mallissa oli siis se, että kaikilla olisi kivempaa jos elämäntapasosiaalipummit eivät asuisi Helsingissä pahentamassa asuntopulaa.

Yksityiskohdista kiistely ei tietenkään vie keskustelua eteenpäin.

----------


## Salomaa

on se mielenniintoists kun jonkun laillinen asuminen on syy ongelmiin

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 26.04.2020 klo 00:38 ---------- Previous Post was on 25.04.2020 at 21:35 ----------

On se mielenkiintoista kun jonkun laillinen  asuminen on syy ongelmiin

----------


## SD202

> on se mielenniintoists kun jonkun laillinen asuminen on syy ongelmiin
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty 26.04.2020 klo 00:38 ---------- Previous Post was on 25.04.2020 at 21:35 ----------
> 
> On se mielenkiintoista kun jonkun laillinen  asuminen on syy ongelmiin


Jos mennään hieman aihetta syvemmälle, niin nimimerkki Melamiehen aiemmin kirjoittama "Jos sosiaaliturvalla loisiminen ilman aikomustakaan mennä töihin on nykyisin ihmisoikeus, jatkossa se ei voi sitä olla taloudellisista realiteeteista johtuen." on erittäin osuva.

Hämmästyttävää kyllä, Suomessa on valitettavan paljon ihmisiä, jotka ovat hyvin tietoisia omista oikeuksistaan, mutta tietoisuus omista velvollisuuksista on vastaavasti heikompaa. Jokaisella on oikeus sosiaaliturvaan, etenkin silloin mikäli elämältä katoaa pohja alta. Mutta jos on itse (toistuvastikin) edesauttanut sitä tilannetta, että elämä ei ole ihan mallillaan, niin olen nimimerkki Melamiehen kanssa samoilla linjoilla. Pohjoismainen hyvinvointivaltio on hyvä keksintö, mutta mikäli tätä järjestelmää hyödynnetään väärällä tavalla, se käy tarpeettoman kalliiksi. Veroista kerätyillä rahoilla voisi saada aikaiseksi hyödyllisempiäkin asioita kuin työtä välttelevien elintason turvaamisen.

Minun puolestani jokainen saa asua siellä missä haluaa, mutta asuinkustannusten hoitaminen omasta pussista olisi tällöin suotavaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> J...
> 
> Minun puolestani jokainen saa asua siellä missä haluaa, mutta asuinkustannusten hoitaminen omasta pussista olisi tällöin suotavaa.


Tätä kannattaa viisi miestä tällä foorumilla, mutta foorumin ulkopuolella hanketta ei kannateta.

----------


## tkp

> Tätä kannattaa viisi miestä tällä foorumilla, mutta foorumin ulkopuolella hanketta ei kannateta.


Suomalaisia on tällä hetkellä noin 5.5 miljoonaa. kuinka monelta olet asiaa kysynyt?

----------


## fani

> Tätä kannattaa viisi miestä tällä foorumilla, mutta foorumin ulkopuolella hanketta ei kannateta.


Mistäs sinä sen tiedät? Ks. viesti #1113.

----------


## Salomaa

> Suomalaisia on tällä hetkellä noin 5.5 miljoonaa. kuinka monelta olet asiaa kysynyt?


Todistustaakka on puhutun mallin kannattajilla, mainitse yksi tunnettu poliitikko tai virkamies, joka hanketta kannattaa. Minä olen jo todistanut että Helsingin valtuuston enemmistö ei kannata.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:41 ----------




> Mistäs sinä sen tiedät? Ks. viesti #1113.


Tulitkin takaisin keskustelemaan, joku siis aiheessa kiehtoo.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos mennään hieman aihetta syvemmälle, niin nimimerkki Melamiehen aiemmin kirjoittama "Jos sosiaaliturvalla loisiminen ilman aikomustakaan mennä töihin on nykyisin ihmisoikeus, jatkossa se ei voi sitä olla taloudellisista realiteeteista johtuen." on erittäin osuva.
> 
> Hämmästyttävää kyllä, Suomessa on valitettavan paljon ihmisiä, jotka ovat hyvin tietoisia omista oikeuksistaan, mutta tietoisuus omista velvollisuuksista on vastaavasti heikompaa.


Tämä on myös, ja oikeastaan vain, yhteiskunnan vika, kun yhteiskunta mahdollistaa tällaisen oleskeluyhteiskunnan, jossa velvollisuudet rajoittuvat lähinnä johonkin pilipalipajaan osallistumiseen pari kertaa viikossa ettei tuet katkea.

Kun vaihtoehtoina ovat vapaa-aikaa 24/7, ilmainen asunto mukavasti pöhisevällä alueella Helsingin kantakaupungissa ja 500 euroa taskurahaa joka kuukausi sekä herätys aamuviideltä, kahdeksan tunnin raskas työpäivä, 90 minuutin työmatkat suuntaansa, vuokrakämpä Hyvinkäällä ja kaiken tämän jälkeen palkasta jää käteen 700 euroa, niin aika kaliiksi nuo menetetyt vapaa-ajan tunnit tulevat. Aika tunnollisen luterilainen moraali täytyy olla, että valitsee työssäkäynnin  onneksi sentään aika moni vielä niin tekee.

Suomalainen sosiaaliturvajärjestelmä on tiensä päässä. Nykyisillä poliitikoilla ei ehkä vielä ole rohkeutta sitä muuttaa, mutta kymmenen vuoden kuluttua uskoisin, että järjestelmä on jo kovin toisenlainen. Ajat muuttuvat, arvot muuttuvat ja kyllästymispiste saavutetaan ennen pitkää.

Miten tuo sitten tulee näkymään Helsingin katukuvassa ja asuntotilanteessa onkin mielenkiintoinen juttu. Vielä 60 vuotta sitten oli aivan tavallista, että kerrostaloasunnoissa pidettiin alivuokralaisia ja tavallista oli sekin, että pienituloisilla ei ollut muuhun varaakaan kuin alivuokrahuoneeseen. Minusta olisi kurjaa, jos oleskeluyhteiskunta johtaa siihen, että lähihoitaja joutuu alivuokrahuoneeseen ja tuilla elelijä pääsee yksiöön.

----------


## Salomaa

Sosiaaliturvauudistus:
Sosiaaliturvauudistus

_Sosiaaliturvauudistus tähtää ihmisen näkökulmasta selkeään ja toimivaan järjestelmään, joka

    pysyy mukana ihmisen elämän muutostilanteissa ja mahdollistaa työnteon ja sosiaaliturvan yhteensovittamisen
    tarjoaa ymmärrettävän, oikea-aikaisen ja riittävän tasoisen etuuksien ja palveluiden kokonaisuuden
    huomioi työn murroksen
    tekee työn tekemisestä nykyistä kannattavampaa ja käteen jäävästä summasta ennakoitavamman 
    tukee työllisyyttä, yrittäjyyttä, aktiivisuutta, ihmisen omatoimisuutta ja elinikäistä oppimista sekä osallisuutta ja merkityksellisyyden kokemusta
    vähentää pitkäaikaisen toimeentulotuen tarvetta
    on sopusoinnussa yksilön oikeuksien ja velvollisuuksien sekä julkisen talouden kanssa ja
    vastaa perustuslain mukaisesta huolen pitämisen velvoitteesta yhteiskunnan muuttuessa.

Tavoitteena on, että uudistus ei heikennä perusturvan tasoa.
Miten sosiaaliturvauudistus etenee?

Uudistusta valmistelee parlamentaarinen komitea. Se aloitti työnsä alkuvuonna 2020. Komitean työaika on kaksi hallituskautta.

Komitea uudistaa sosiaaliturvaa kokonaisuutena. Se käsittelee perusturvaa, ansioturvaa, toimeentulotukea ja niiden välistä yhteyttä ja rahoitusta sekä palveluiden nykyistä parempaa yhteensovittamista etuuksiin.

Työssä otetaan huomioon elämäntilanteiden moninaisuus ja_ niiden muutokset sekä siirtymät etuudelta toiselle. Komitea ei käsittele vanhuuseläkkeitä.

Lähde STM. Sosiaaliturvan uudistustyö on menossa, oletteko ollut heihin yhteydessä mallinne kanssa ?

----------


## tkp

> Todistustaakka on puhutun mallin kannattajilla, mainitse yksi tunnettu poliitikko tai virkamies, joka hanketta kannattaa. Minä olen jo todistanut että Helsingin valtuuston enemmistö ei kannata.


Höpöhöpö, Suomessa ei ole käännettyä todistustaakkaa. sinähän se tässä esitit että ko. mallia kannattaa viisi ihmistä viidestä ja puolesta miljoonasta. Kerro nyt meille koska ko. gallup suomalaisten keskuudessa on tehty.

----------


## Salomaa

> ...
> Suomalainen sosiaaliturvajärjestelmä on tiensä päässä. Nykyisillä poliitikoilla ei ehkä vielä ole rohkeutta sitä muuttaa, mutta kymmenen vuoden kuluttua uskoisin, että järjestelmä on jo kovin toisenlainen. Ajat muuttuvat, arvot muuttuvat ja kyllästymispiste saavutetaan ennen pitkää.
> 
> ....


Sen muutostyö on alkanut jo, mutta  muuttovelvoitetta tai painostusta siihen ei ole tulossa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:13 ----------




> Höpöhöpö, Suomessa ei ole käännettyä todistustaakkaa. sinähän se tässä esitit että ko. mallia kannattaa viisi ihmistä viidestä ja puolesta miljoonasta. Kerro nyt meille koska ko. gallup suomalaisten keskuudessa on tehty.


MInä todistan että vähintään 51 valtuutettua Helsingin valtuustossa vastustaa hanketta. Et pysty nimeämään mallin kannattajia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:15 ----------




> Kuten varmasti muistat alkuperäisestä ehdotuksestani, minun mittarini oli 10 kk yhtäjaksoista elämää ilman omia tuloja, pelkästään yhteiskunnan avustusten varassa. Kun, ja sanon nyt ihan piruuttani kun enkä jos, mallia lähdetään selvittämään ministeriötasolla, voi hyvin olla, että päädytään lyhyempään taikka pidempään aikaan.
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Milloin tuo ministeriötason selvitys alkaa ja mistä aloite sinne lähtee ?

----------


## fani

> Milloin tuo ministeriötason selvitys alkaa ja mistä aloite sinne lähtee ?


Silloin kun realismi iskee poliitikkoja päin naamaa ja lujaa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Silloin kun realismi iskee poliitikkoja päin naamaa ja lujaa.


Aktiiviset äänestäjät tietävät mikä iskee ja milloin. Mutta kysymykseen paras vastaaja on 339-DF, joka esitti että malli viedään ministeriöön.

----------


## vristo

Nämä päättäjät valittiin ennen koronakriisiä. Maailma on toinen sen jälkeen kun laskua tästä kaikesta ruvetaan maksamaan. Jokainen päättäjä ja poliitikko on silloin totuuden edessä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Nämä päättäjät valittiin ennen koronakriisiä. Maailma on toinen sen jälkeen kun laskua tästä kaikesta ruvetaan maksamaan. Jokainen päättäjä ja poliitikko on silloin totuuden edessä.


siihen ei mennä että asunnostaan pitää muuttaa

----------


## Nakkiputka

> MInä todistan että vähintään 51 valtuutettua Helsingin valtuustossa vastustaa hanketta. Et pysty nimeämään mallin kannattajia.


Sä et ole näköjään oikein ymmärtänyt sitä, että yksittäisten valtuutettujen kannat voivat merkittävästikin erota valtuustoryhmien virallisista kannoista. Sama pätee eduskuntaan. Valtuusto- ja eduskuntaryhmien kannat syntyvät tietysti ryhmän sisäisen keskustelun tuloksena, ja näissä pitää ottaa huomioon myös puolueen virallinen linja. Tästä seuraa se, että kannanottojen (suhteelliset) ääripäät pääsevät kunkin ryhmän sisällä vähemmän esille, koska ryhmässä pitää aina pystyä löytämään sellainen kanta asioihin, jonka suurin osa ryhmäläisistä voi hyväyksyä.

Lisäksi vaikka puoleen A valtuutettu B olisikin 339-DF:n, Fanin ja Melamiehen kanssa samoilla linjoilla, niin hänen ei välittämättä kannata pitää tästä suurta meteliä, koska tällöin hän voi pahimmillaan menettää sekä puoluetovereidensa että muiden valtuutettujen tuen sellaisille hankkeille, joita hän pitää vielä tärkeämpinä.

Minkä tahansa puolueen sisällä, jolla on edustajansa sekä Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa että eduskunnassa, on erilaisia näkemyksiä asioihin, jotka sitten ovat enemmän tai vähemmän keskenään samoilla linjoilla:

* Mahdollisen ministeriryhmän kanta
* Eduskuntaryhmän kanta
* Helsingin valtuustoryhmän kanta
* Puolueaktiivien kanta (erikseen Helsingissä ja valtakunnallisesti)
* Puoluetta äänestäneiden kanta (erikseen Helsingissä ja valtakunnallisesti)

Lyhyesti: Ylläoleva väitteesi ei riitä todistamaan, etteikö 339-DF:n, Fanin ja Melamiehen ajatuksille olisi kannatusta Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa. Syyt olen selostanut yllä.

----------


## citybus

> siihen ei mennä että asunnostaan pitää muuttaa


Siinä ollaan jo nyt. Jos vuokra on liian suuri KELA:n toimeentulotuessa hyväksyttäviin enimmäisasumismenoihin verrattuna, pitää muuttaa, jollei halua maksaa osaa vuokramenoistaan perusosasta. Jos jää toimeentulotuelle ja on omistusasunto, se täytyy 2-3 kk jälkeen myydä. Myös velkajärjestelyssä oma asunto voidaan realisoida, jos maksuvaraa ei ole. Jos kiinteistö/osakkeet on velan vakuutena ja ne määrätään hypoteekkikanteen johdosta ulosmitatuksi, pitää muuttaa.

Älä siis levitä valheita. Meillä on monia tilanteita, joissa työssäkäyväkin yksilö voi menettää asuntonsa, saatika työtön.

----------


## Salomaa

sanokaa yhde n edes valtuutetun ñimi joka olisi teidän kanssa samoilla linjoilla !

----------


## tkp

> sanokaa yhde n edes valtuutetun ñimi joka olisi teidän kanssa samoilla linjoilla !


Käytännössä enemmistö koska kuten ylempänä kerrotaan, voi liian kalliista asunnosta joutua muuttamaan pois halvempaan jo nyt. Kannattaa ottaa selvää esim. Kelan asumistuesta ja sen myöntämisperusteista

----------


## Salomaa

Puhutussa mallissa muuton syy olisi tuet yli 10 kk. Se on täysin eri asia.

----------


## hylje

> siihen ei mennä että asunnostaan pitää muuttaa


Vuokra-asuntohan ei siis ole vuokralaisen oma asunto. Vuokranantaja voi heidän sopimuksensa irtisanoa, sitten pitää muuttaa pois. Olemme jo nyt yhteiskunnassa, jossa asuinpaikasta voi joutua muuttamaan pois vaikkei haluaisi.

Ja nykyjärjestelmässähän nimenomaan on ihmisryhmä, joka joutuu joustavasti muuttamaan asuinpaikkaansa tilanteen mukaan. He ovat työssäkäyviä ja markkinahintaisissa asunnoissa asuvia ihmisiä. Kukapa heidän oikeuksistaan huolehtisi?

----------


## Salomaa

Kun Helsingin kaupungin vuokra-asunnosta joutuu muuttamaan pois, on oltava erityinen syy. Näitä ovat yleensä:

- Tavallisimmin pitkäaikainen häiriö
- vuokranmaksun laiminlyönti 
- asunnon vahingoittaminen
- toiminta asunnossa, joka on vuokrasopimuksen vastaista.

Mutta listaan ei lisätä_
- sosiaalietuuksien vastaanotto yli 10KK ja muuttotarjouksesta kieltäytyminen

Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustolle ja minulle tämä on päivänselvä asia. Mutta kun tämän ketjun keskustelijat eivät halua ottaa tietoa vastaan kuin toisiltaan niin keskustelu asiasta jatkuu.

Minkäänlaista dokumenttia, lausuntoa tai tutkimustulosta tämän foorumin ulkopuolelta uuden mallin kannattajat eivät ole esittäneet.

Sen tueksi että uusi malli on mahdoton toteuttaa, itse olen esittänyt:

-2 tutkimusta 
-tiedustelun RKP:n valtuustoryhmästä
-tiedustelun Kokoomuksen valtuustoryhmästä
-tiedustelun SDP:n valtuustoryhmästä
- tiedustelun Vasemmistoliiton valtuustoryhmästä.

Sen sijaan että perustelisitte oman väitteenne omilla faktatiedoilla, olette keskittyneet minun perustelujen kumoamisyrityksiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:09 ----------




> Sä et ole näköjään oikein ymmärtänyt sitä, että yksittäisten valtuutettujen kannat voivat merkittävästikin erota valtuustoryhmien virallisista kannoista. ....


Yhtään valtuutettua et pysty nimeämään, joka tukisi nyt esitettyä mallia.

----------


## Rehtori

Ylen sivuila tuli vastaan erinomainen kolumni, mikä liittyy erinomaisesti tähän keskusteluun. Löytyy täältä https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10244313?ut...NV_Dn874tcrZrI

----------


## Salomaa

Kysyn valtuustoryhmänne kantaa seuraavaan asiaan. Mielestäni kyseessä on merkityksellinen ja periaatteellinen iso asia.

Eräässä kokoontuvassa ryhmässä on eräs henkilö esittänyt ajatuksen että sosiaaliturva pitkään elävien henkilöiden olisi hyvä muuttaa Helsingistä pois, jotta työssäkäyvät saisivat heidän asuntonsa. Ajatuksensa tässä olisi että näin työssäkäyville olisi enemmän asuntoja tarjolla.

Hän esitti että henkilölle, joka on saanut sosiaaliturvaa yhtäjaksoisesti 10 kk:n ajan, tarjoittaisiin muuttoapua esim. Kajaaniin tai Pieksämäelle.  Jos hän ei ota muuttotarjousta vastaan, hänen sosiaalitukensa Helsingissä lakkaisivat. Hän voisi jäädä Helsinkiin, mutta hänen tulisi elää omilla tuloillaan.

Ajatus jakoi kokoontuvan ryhmän kahtia, toiset näkevät ajatuksen hyvänä ja toiset ovat jyrkästi vastaan.

Kysyn nyt Sosialidemokraattisen valtuustoryhmän kantaa, onko ehdotus järkevä ja toteuttamiskelpoinen ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:16 ----------

(lähti samanlaisena kaikille, eli yllä olevassa kohdassa "sosialidemokraattien" oli ainoa muuttuva sana)

----------


## Salomaa

Päivän Hesarisssa kerrotaan, että autokaistoja mahdollisesti otetaan Helsingissä jalankulkijoiden käyttöön. Tästä on Eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa tästä on hyviä kokemuksia. Tästä olisi myös se hyvä etu että kävelykeskustahanke saisi kertalaakista kunnolla vettä myllyynsä.

Entinen apulaiskaupungijohtaja Pekka Korpinen oli nimellänsäja kuvallanssa  aina esillä kaikenlaisissa "kaupunkisuunnitteluhankkeissa" Hesarin komppaamana. Nyt myös Sinnemäki alkaa onnistua korottamaan profiiliaan, mutta paljon positiivisemmassa mielessä.

----------


## fani

> Päivän Hesarisssa kerrotaan, että autokaistoja mahdollisesti otetaan Helsingissä jalankulkijoiden käyttöön. Tästä on Eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa tästä on hyviä kokemuksia. Tästä olisi myös se hyvä etu että kävelykeskustahanke saisi kertalaakista kunnolla vettä myllyynsä.
> 
> Entinen apulaiskaupungijohtaja Pekka Korpinen oli nimellänsäja kuvallanssa  aina esillä kaikenlaisissa "kaupunkisuunnitteluhankkeissa" Hesarin komppaamana. Nyt myös Sinnemäki alkaa onnistua korottamaan profiiliaan, mutta paljon positiivisemmassa mielessä.


Mihin maailmassa perustuu se, että Merikannontielle tarvitaan lisää tilaa hitaammin liikkuvalle väestölle? Siellä kulkee kolme (3) kävely- ja pyörätietä vierekkäin pitkältä matkalta, aika lailla koko mitalta tätä katua - eivätkä ne suinkaan ole edes niitä kaikkein kapeimpia. Ja jos välttämättä halutaan lisää tilaa kävelijöille niin eikö olisi kuitenkin fiksumpi laittaa rantaa myötäilevän kävelytien ja autotien lähempänä rantaa olevan kävelytien välistä puut ja pensaat lakoon ja luoda merkittävän iso kävelykatu niiden väliin autotien vierelle yhdistämällä nämä kaksi erillään olevaa kävelytietä?

Toinen asia mikä vähän mietityttää on tuo Helsinginniemen rantareitti. Eira-Olympiaterminaali-Kauppatori. Tällä rantaa myötäilevällä reitillä on kadunvarsipaikat usealle sadalle autolle. Mihin ne autot uudelleensijoitetaan, mikäli niiltä otetaan paikoitustila pois? Tai mihin koko liikenne uudelleensijoitetaan jos otetaankin pois vähän enemmän kuin vaan kaistanmitta? Huomattavaa on kuitenkin se, että kyseisellä osuudella on merkittävän hyvät edellytykset jo nykyiselläänkin liikkua jalkaisin tai pyöräillen. Mihin perustuu tarve saada lisätilaa?

----------


## citybus

> Mihin maailmassa perustuu se, että Merikannontielle tarvitaan lisää tilaa hitaammin liikkuvalle väestölle? Siellä kulkee kolme (3) kävely- ja pyörätietä vierekkäin pitkältä matkalta, aika lailla koko mitalta tätä katua - eivätkä ne suinkaan ole edes niitä kaikkein kapeimpia. Ja jos välttämättä halutaan lisää tilaa kävelijöille niin eikö olisi kuitenkin fiksumpi laittaa rantaa myötäilevän kävelytien ja autotien lähempänä rantaa olevan kävelytien välistä puut ja pensaat lakoon ja luoda merkittävän iso kävelykatu niiden väliin autotien vierelle yhdistämällä nämä kaksi erillään olevaa kävelytietä?
> 
> Toinen asia mikä vähän mietityttää on tuo Helsinginniemen rantareitti. Eira-Olympiaterminaali-Kauppatori. Tällä rantaa myötäilevällä reitillä on kadunvarsipaikat usealle sadalle autolle. Mihin ne autot uudelleensijoitetaan, mikäli niiltä otetaan paikoitustila pois? Tai mihin koko liikenne uudelleensijoitetaan jos otetaankin pois vähän enemmän kuin vaan kaistanmitta? Huomattavaa on kuitenkin se, että kyseisellä osuudella on merkittävän hyvät edellytykset jo nykyiselläänkin liikkua jalkaisin tai pyöräillen. Mihin perustuu tarve saada lisätilaa?


Eipä tämä ole enää päättäjiä kiinnostanut. Pelkästään Etu-Töölöstä on Mechelininkadun remontin myötä poistettu kymmeniä yöpysäköintipaikkoja, ja Caloniuksenkadun, Hietaniemenkadun ja Runeberginkadun pian alkavat katutyöt poistavat jälleen kymmeniä parkkipaikkoja.

Kaivarissa ei todellakaan ole sellaista väenpaljoutta, että sieltä pitäisi autoteitä poistaa. Kävelen itse tuolla lähes päivittäin ja hyvin mahtuu. Salomaan mainitsemaan kävelykeskustaan nämä suunnitelmat eivät vaikuta mitenkään.

Ei vihervasemmistokaan tätä tekisi, ellei siitä olisi hyötyä myös firmoille, joissa päättäjät ja heidän kaverinsa ovat osakkaina. Hyvänä esimerkkinä tästä vihervasemmiston kaksinaismoralismista on esimerkiksi Töölön pysäköintilaitos, johon järjettömillä hinnoilla ei löytynytkään pysäköijiä, ja yrittäjä ulisi perään hesarissa, että kaupunki on hänet pettänyt. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006371734.html




> *Helsingin kaupunki ei ole P-Töölön toimitusjohtaja Teemu Nikanderin mukaan vähentänyt pysäköintipaikkojen määrää alueella, kuten alun perin oli tarkoitus*. Kaupunginvaltuusto hyväksyi vuonna 2012 pysäköintihallia koskevan päätöksen yhteydessä toivomusponnen, jonka mukaan kaupunki vähentäisi kadunvarsipysäköintiä alueella.


No, nythän ne pysäköintipaikat taas alueella vähenevät ja ehkäpä Nikanderin halliinkin löytyy vihervasemmiston tuella pysäköijiä. Eivät vihervasurit halua autoja pois katukuvasta, he haluavat ne säilöön tiettyjen sidosryhmien kalliisiin halleihin. Autoilu ei tunnu nimittäin Helsingin päättäjille olevan ongelma missään muualla kuin SDP:n, vihreiden ja vasureiden kannatuksen ydinalueilla. Ketään ei haittaa ikkunan alta jyräävä kokoojakatu hankaline pyöräilyolosuhteineen jossain Malmilla, mutta Hämeentiellä vastaava tilanne oli niin suuri pyhäinhäväistys, että koko katu piti kaivaa ylös.

Money talks, etenkin vihervasureilla - ei tarvitse katsoa kuin vaikkapa keskeisten vihreiden päättäjien sidonnaisuusrekistereitä.

----------


## Makke93

> Ei vihervasemmistokaan tätä tekisi, ellei siitä olisi hyötyä myös firmoille, joissa päättäjät ja heidän kaverinsa ovat osakkaina. Hyvänä esimerkkinä tästä vihervasemmiston kaksinaismoralismista on esimerkiksi Töölön pysäköintilaitos, johon järjettömillä hinnoilla ei löytynytkään pysäköijiä, ja yrittäjä ulisi perään hesarissa, että kaupunki on hänet pettänyt.


Ai nyt on 'vihervassarit' pysäköintiluolienkin takana.

----------


## samulih

Maailma muuttuu, jos halua asua keskustassa menet pyörällä.
Niinhän ne mummotkin siellä kotona ovat, laitospaikkoja vähennetty, maailma on sellainen.

----------


## citybus

> Ai nyt on 'vihervassarit' pysäköintiluolienkin takana.


Ovatko he sitten näitä vastustaneet? Kuten hesarin yllä linkatusta jutusta käy ilmi, Töölön p-hallihanke ja pysäköintipaikkojen poisto kadulta oli koplattu toisiinsa. Tosiasiassahan tuossa vain kasvatettiin pysäköintikapasiteettia alueella eli helpotettiin yksityisautoilua. Julkisesti kyllä saarnataan ihan muuta. Pitäisi elää niin kuin julistaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:33 ----------




> Maailma muuttuu, jos halua asua keskustassa menet pyörällä.
> Niinhän ne mummotkin siellä kotona ovat, laitospaikkoja vähennetty, maailma on sellainen.


Ei, kyllä minä menen autolla keskustassa (ja muuallakin) jatkossakin, kun ei haittaa, vaikka bensa maksaisi 20 euroa litralta.

Tämä p-halliesimerkki on vain hyvä esimerkki kaksinaismoralismista. Kuten yllä sanoin, pitäisi elää niin kuin julistaa. Niin vain kaupunginhallitus antoi vuonna 2018 Antilooppi ky:lle luvan selvittää 700 auton pysäköintihallia Hakaniemen torin alle. Eiköhän sekin aikanaan tule, mikä on erinomainen asia.

Ja onhan tämä hyvä esimerkki siitä, että autoiluviha keskittyy vain niille alueille, missä omat autottomat viiteryhmät siitä vähiten kärsivät. Kyllä Etelä-Haagassa voi edelleen omistaa vaikka kolme autoa, tilaa riittää ja kadut on suunniteltu lähinnä autoliikenteelle. Eikä vihervasemmistoa tunnu kiinnostavan huonokuntoiset pyöräilyolosuhteet jossain Heikinlaaksossa.

----------


## j-lu

Pysäköintihalleja hyväksytään kadunvarsipaikkojen kustannuksella sen vuoksi, että se on tällä hetkellä ainoa keino sälyttää kantakaupungissa autojen pitkäaikaispysäköinnin kustannuksia auton omistajille. Asukaspysäköinnin hintaa ei saada nostettua / asukaspykäinnille allokoituja paikkoja ei saada asiointiliikenteelle, koska poliitikot pelkäävät. 

Kantakaupungin elinkeinoelämän etu on, että espoolaiset möhömahat voivat asioida autoillaan Helsingissä ja että asukaspysäköintipaikkojen määrää karsittaisiin reilusti.

Tämän yksinkertaisen asian ymmärtääkseen on kuitenkin pitänyt suorittaa peruskoulu loppuun, joten en ihmettele, etteivät nimimerkit citybus ja fani taaskaan ymmärrä mistä on kyse. Vaan eipä muuta kuin foliohattua syvemmälle päähän ja vihervasemmiston pysäköintihallibisneksiä tonkimaan!

----------


## citybus

> Pysäköintihalleja hyväksytään kadunvarsipaikkojen kustannuksella sen vuoksi, että se on tällä hetkellä ainoa keino sälyttää kantakaupungissa autojen pitkäaikaispysäköinnin kustannuksia auton omistajille. Asukaspysäköinnin hintaa ei saada nostettua / asukaspykäinnille allokoituja paikkoja ei saada asiointiliikenteelle, koska poliitikot pelkäävät. 
> 
> Kantakaupungin elinkeinoelämän etu on, että espoolaiset möhömahat voivat asioida autoillaan Helsingissä ja että asukaspysäköintipaikkojen määrää karsittaisiin reilusti.
> 
> Tämän yksinkertaisen asian ymmärtääkseen on kuitenkin pitänyt suorittaa peruskoulu loppuun, joten en ihmettele, etteivät nimimerkit citybus ja fani taaskaan ymmärrä mistä on kyse. Vaan eipä muuta kuin foliohattua syvemmälle päähän ja vihervasemmiston pysäköintihallibisneksiä tonkimaan!


Tunteisiin näemmä menee. Miksi espoolaisen möhömahan sitten pitäisi tukea spurgujen ja muiden laitapuolen kulkijoiden kansoittamaa joukkoliikennettä?  :Laughing: 

No, tämähän on vihervasemmiston tapa toimia. Ei keskustella faktoista, vaan tullaan vakavalla naamalla selittämään jostain "peruskoulun loppuun käymisestä" ja "möhömahaisista espoolaisista".

Vakavasti ottaen, mainitsemasi allokointi koskee vain keskusta-aluetta. Kuten olen jo kahteen kertaan todennut, vihervasemmiston kaksinaismoralismi ei yllä Helsingin niemen ulkopuolelle. Siellä, missä ei voida moraaliposeerata Helsingin historiallisissa kortteleissa, rakennetaan ramppia, kaistaa ja hehtaarihallia kuten ennenkin. Herttoniemeenkin tuli uusi "lähikauppa", Prisma, 4 kilometrin päähän sekä Itäkeskuksen että Viikin vastaavista "lähikaupoista", ja näillä kaikilla on valtavat parkkihallit. Ei kiljunut kukaan Herttoniemen vähäisten kivijalkakauppojen ja elävän kaupunkikulttuurin puolesta. Uuteen Hertsin kauppakeskukseen ei edes pääse kovin helposti muutoin kuin autolla. 

Toinen hyvä esimerkki on epäonnistunut Redi valtavine pysäköintiluolineen, jonka johdosta pk-yritysten liiketoiminnalla ei ole juuri menestymisen mahdollisuuksia Kalasataman korttelitasolla. Ei kiinnostanut vihervasemmistoa, muuta kuin siltä osin, että saatiin Sörnäisten tunnelia viivästytettyä, ja nelostien liikenne kulkee kauppakeskuksen oven ja metroaseman sisäänkäynnin välistä, mikä on naurettavaa, aiheuttaa lähipäästöjä ja vaarantaa kevyen liikenteen turvallisuutta.

Tuossa ensimmäisessä lauseessa mainitsemassasi yhtälössä on vain se pikku faktavirhe: kun häviävät asukaspysäköintipaikat, häviävät myös asiointipysäköintipaikat. Mikäli tuo ensimmäisen lauseen väitteesi pitäisi paikkansa vallitsevassa poliittisessa tilassamme, sen toteuttamiseen riittäisi vain "ei koske X-tunnuksella" -lisäkilven poistaminen, ja kas: pysäköinti olisi oikeutettu vain minuuttiperusteista maksua vastaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Otso Kivekäs:

    _Edistetään kestävää liikkumista lisäämällä kävelyn, pyöräilyn ja joukkoliikenteen osuutta liikenteestä.

Nämä eivät siis ole mitään vihreiden visioita, vaan Helsingin kaupungin virkamiesten tuottamia ja poliitikkojen hyväksymiä koko kaupungin tavoitteita. Ja ihan hyvästä syystä.
Sitten tähän päivään, tai oikeastaan eiliseen.

Kokoomukselle, ja sen apupuolueelle SDP:lle nämä ovat kuitenkin vain kauniita sanoja, eikä niitä ole tarkoitus ottaa tosissaan, kun asfalttia aletaan valaa.

Asevelipuolueet ovat näet päättäneet kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa, että pyöräilyä tai joukkoliikennettä saa edistää vain, jos se ei haittaa yksityisautoilua millään tavoin. Yksi liikennemuoto on tärkeämpi kuin mikään muu, ja suunnittelu tulee tehdä sen ehdoilla_

Ilmeisesti Kokoomuksen ajamaan yksityisautoilua suosivaan linjaan ollaan tyytyväisiä, kun se säästyy kritiikiltä Joukkoliikennefoorumillakin. Otso Kivekäs toteaa terävästi asian ytimen yllä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Vakavasti ottaen, mainitsemasi allokointi koskee vain keskusta-aluetta. Kuten olen jo kahteen kertaan todennut, vihervasemmiston kaksinaismoralismi ei yllä Helsingin niemen ulkopuolelle. Siellä, missä ei voida moraaliposeerata Helsingin historiallisissa kortteleissa, rakennetaan ramppia, kaistaa ja hehtaarihallia kuten ennenkin. Herttoniemeenkin tuli uusi "lähikauppa", Prisma, 4 kilometrin päähän sekä Itäkeskuksen että Viikin vastaavista "lähikaupoista", ja näillä kaikilla on valtavat parkkihallit. Ei kiljunut kukaan Herttoniemen vähäisten kivijalkakauppojen ja elävän kaupunkikulttuurin puolesta. Uuteen Hertsin kauppakeskukseen ei edes pääse kovin helposti muutoin kuin autolla. 
> 
> Toinen hyvä esimerkki on epäonnistunut Redi valtavine pysäköintiluolineen, jonka johdosta pk-yritysten liiketoiminnalla ei ole juuri menestymisen mahdollisuuksia Kalasataman korttelitasolla. Ei kiinnostanut vihervasemmistoa, muuta kuin siltä osin, että saatiin Sörnäisten tunnelia viivästytettyä, ja nelostien liikenne kulkee kauppakeskuksen oven ja metroaseman sisäänkäynnin välistä, mikä on naurettavaa, aiheuttaa lähipäästöjä ja vaarantaa kevyen liikenteen turvallisuutta.


En nyt ymmärrä ollenkaan tätä kaksinaismoralismi-argumentaatiotasi. Monestakin syystä:

1) En ole ainakaan kuullut, että vihreissä/vasemmistossa olisi erityisesti vastustettu pyöräilyolosuhteiden parantamista Helsingin kantakaupungin ulkopuolella. Sen sijaan siinä voi olla totuuden siemen, että kunkin huomio kiinnittyy helpommin siihen kaupunginosaan, missä asuu, opiskelee tai työskentelee tällä hetkellä ja seuraavaksi niihin kaupunginosiin, joissa on joskus asunut, opiskellut tai työskennellyt.

2) Politiikassa ei kannata polttaa ruutia joka paikkaan, vaan kannattaa priorisoida niitä tärkeimmiksi kokemiaan asioita.

Mistä pääsemmekin kohtaan 3:

3) Helsingissä ja yleisemminkin Suomen kaupungeissa (omien havaintojeni mukaan) pyöräilyolosuhteet ovat lähiöissä vähintään kohtuullisella tasolla. Toki sielläkin pärjättäisiin suppeammalla pyörätieverkolla, kun sivukaduille olisi merkitty vähemmän yhdistettyjä jalkakäytävä/pyöräteitä.

Sen sijaan kaupunkien keskusta-alueet ja Helsingissä koko kantakaupunki ovat olleet niitä ongelmallisimpia alueita pyöräilyn näkökulmasta. Nyt kuluneella vuosikymmenellä Helsingissä on onneksi alettu saamaan muutosta aikaiseksi.

No miksi kantakaupunki: Koska sillä alueella on hyvin suuri osa Pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaista, yliopistoista ja työpaikoista suhteellisen pienellä alueella. Ja pyöräilyn potentiaalinen suosio taas korreloi voimakkaasti (kääntäen) pyöräilymatkan pituuden kanssa.

Redistä ja noista muista kolmesta muusta mainitsemastasi alueesta en nyt erityisesti ole eri mieltä kanssasi, mutta näiden suhteen sunkin pitäisi ymmärtää muutama seikka:

A) Nuo alueet pohjaavat osittain ns. vanhaan (l. ennen noin vuotta 20102015 vallinneeseen) suunnittelukulttuuriin ja moni niistä tarvitsisi täydellisen uudistamisen, jos niistä haluaisi "kävelykaupunkia".

B) Vastassa on isoja ja konservatiivisia toimijoita, esim. kaupan keskusliikkeet ja isot rakennusliikkeet. Voisi myös mainita, että puolueista ainakin kokoomus (en muista demarien kantaa) on vastustanut asuntojen rakentamista (l. maankäytön sekoittamista) Herttoniemen teollisuusalueelle.

C) Jos haluat muutosta noihin mainitsemiisi asioihin, niin oikeat valitusosoitteet ovat kokoomus ja SDP. Näitä puolueita tarvittaisiin, jos ison laivan haluttaisiin kunnolla kääntyvän. Ei vihreillä + vasemmistolla Helsingissäkään rajatonta valtaa ole  :Smile: 




> Tuossa ensimmäisessä lauseessa mainitsemassasi yhtälössä on vain se pikku faktavirhe: kun häviävät asukaspysäköintipaikat, häviävät myös asiointipysäköintipaikat. Mikäli tuo ensimmäisen lauseen väitteesi pitäisi paikkansa vallitsevassa poliittisessa tilassamme, sen toteuttamiseen riittäisi vain "ei koske X-tunnuksella" -lisäkilven poistaminen, ja kas: pysäköinti olisi oikeutettu vain minuuttiperusteista maksua vastaan.


Koska pelkkä pysäköintimaksujen nosto (keppi) ja/tai parkkipaikkojen poisto tuntuu Helsingissä olevan poliittisesti mahdotonta, niin tarvitaan myös porkkanaa eli noita parkkihalleja, jotta olisi mahdollista sekä parantaa asiointipysäköinnin edellytyksiä Helsingin kantakaupungissa että toisaalta poistaa parkkipaikkoja esim. Topeliuksenkadun raitiotien tieltä. Silti tämä tuntuu olevan haastava operaatio.

----------


## Salomaa

Vihreillä ja vasemmistolla on valtuustossa paikoist puolet. Ei tietekään rajatonta valtaa, mutta monesti kaatavat sellaisen hankkeen, jota Kokoomus kiihkeästi ajaa. Esim Keskustatunneli ja Lapinlahden sairaalan myyminen.

----------


## samulih

ihan mielenkiintoista tiedettä, ei missään nimessä suoraan siirrettävissä mutta kuitenkin

https://irishcycle.com/2015/02/17/ov...-car-shoppers/




> And the research clearly demonstrates that a thriving city centre relies on the public transport passenger, walkers and cyclists. While people coming in by car will always be important  they do spend the most money per head when they are in town (137)  it is the public transport, walking and cycling communities that deliver the strongest cash injection to the citys economy as a whole.

----------


## Salomaa

Mitäköhän tuossa linkin kuvassa mahtaa olla ? Pisara, Töölön metro, ja lisäksi Keskustatunnelin uusi yritys ?

https://www.hel.fi/hel2/ksv/liitteet...avaluonnos.pdf

----------


## hylje

Tuossa keskustaruudussa näyttäisi olevan: 
Pisara-rata, maanalainen pikaraitiotie (=Töölön metro), Tallinna-rautatie, Keskustatunneli kokoojakatuineen, Sörnäistentunneli, Lentorata ja Hakamäentien jatkeet Kumpulaan ja Munkkiniemeen.

----------


## Makke93

> Keskustatunnelin uusi yritys ?


Hirveästi en tulkitsisi maanalaiseen yleiskaavaan sisällytettäviä merkintöjä aikomukseksi minkään uudelleen valmisteluun tuomisesta. Siellä on kaikki mille on päätetty varata tilaa aikaisemmin ja ei ole erikseen päätetty poistaa. Kampin kääntöraiteeltakin lähtevä metrovaraus näkyy edelleen, vaikka sellaista ei ole kukaan edes yrittänyt ajaa läpi vuosikymmeniin.

----------


## j-lu

> Tuossa keskustaruudussa näyttäisi olevan: 
> Pisara-rata, maanalainen pikaraitiotie (=Töölön metro), Tallinna-rautatie, Keskustatunneli kokoojakatuineen, Sörnäistentunneli, Lentorata ja Hakamäentien jatkeet Kumpulaan ja Munkkiniemeen.


Itse tulkitsen tuota niin, että Töölön metrolle on myös vaihtoehto, jossa nykyinen metro haarautuu Kampissa Töölön suuntaan. Hyvin vaikea tulkita pikaraitiotieksi, vaikka tuon Katajanokalle menevä sellainen voi ollakin.

Mutta tosiaan, kuten Makke93 tuossa jo toteaakin, noihin piirrellään hankkeita haitaksi saakka, vaikka toteutus olisi kuinka epärealistista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse tulkitsen tuota niin, että Töölön metrolle on myös vaihtoehto, jossa nykyinen metro haarautuu Kampissa Töölön suuntaan. Hyvin vaikea tulkita pikaraitiotieksi, vaikka tuon Katajanokalle menevä sellainen voi ollakin.


Ei oikein ole koska Itäkeskuksen ja Kampin välisen osuuden kapasiteetti ei riitä haarautumaan sekä Espoon että Töölön suuntaan nykyisillä lyhyillä junilla. Paitsi jos se haarautuisikin eri suuntaan kuin nykyinen kääntöraide eli rata kulkisi Espoo-Kamppi-Töölö-Pasila.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

^ Niin siis ihan riippumatta realismista ja mahdolllisista ongelmista, toinen Töölön metron linjauksista haarautuu kaavaluonnoksessa aivan selvästi nykyiseltä metrolinjalta Kampin asemalta, toinen on sitten nykyisen metrolinjan kanssa Kampissa risteävä. 

Asiaa tarkistamatta risteävä näyttää sekin Töölön metron suunnitelmalta jostain 2000-luvun alusta, kun Laajasaloon haikailtiin vielä metroa, ei pikaraitiotieversiolta.

----------


## Makke93

> tarkistamatta risteävä näyttää sekin Töölön metron suunnitelmalta jostain 2000-luvun alusta, kun Laajasaloon haikailtiin vielä metroa, ei pikaraitiotieversiolta.


Olen ainakin ymmärtänyt, että kaupungin aikomus on tehdä Töölön metro tunnelipikaraitiotienä jos se aijotaan tehdä. Sen takia Yleiskaavassakin se on piirretty Pasilasta jatkumaan Tuusulan- ja Lahdenväylän Kaupunkibulevardeille. Sekä Kruunusilloille Katajanokasta, jonka takia nytkin suunnitellaan Laajasalon ratikkaa 60m pituisille ja 2,65m leveille vaunuille vain Korkeasaaresta itään.

Hiljattain twitterin kautta kaupungin suunnittelija jakoi kaksi kaupungille tehtyä dippatyötä liittyen Pasilan tunnelissa alittaviin pikaratitioteihin, joissa -jos muistan oikein- tutkittiin myöskin linjausta Kamppiin päin juuri tuota Töölön metron varausta pitkin poikittaisten Jokeri0 ja Tiederatikan lisäksi. Ei kai noitakaan teetettäis jollei etummainen aikomus olisi tunneliratikka raskasmetron sijaan.

Itse ottaisin tosin paljon mielummin Pasilan tason poikittaiset pikaraitiotiet kadulla ja sillalla kuin tunnelissa.

----------


## j-lu

^ Joo, en epäile, etteikö Töölön metro toteutettaisi nykymetroa kevyemmin, jos sellainen jonain päivänä tehdään. Riippuu toki myös Pisarasta. Ilman Pisaraa pikaraitiotien kapasiteetti ei välttämättä riitä.

Kuten jo Rainerille totesin, tässä oli kuitenkin tarkoitus kommentoida enemmän sitä, miltä nuo kaavaluonnoksen linjaukset näyttävät. En nyt pääse varmistamaan läppäriltä, jossa olisi Töölön metron aineistoa tallennettuna, enkä jaksa kännykällä alkaa sen ihmeemmin googlaamaan, mutta hyvin paljon tuo kaavaluonnoksessa oleva Kampin risteävä metrolinjavaraus näyttää siltä samalta vanhalta Töölön raskaan metron linjaukselta.

Olisi kummallista, jos pikaraitiotie linjattaisiin samoin, yhtä kankeilla kaarresäteillä ja yhtä epäoptimaalisilla asemien sijainneilla. Kyse voi toki olla siitä, ettei vanhoja linjauksia tarkempia ole ollut tarpeen pikaraitiotieversiolle suunnitella, kun vanha linjaus ja varaus on jokatapauksessa riittävä?

----------


## hylje

Tuo Töölön metron linjaa noudattava reitti kun kytkeytyy Kruunusiltoihin ja Tukholmankatuun, jotka ovat suunniteltuja pikaraitioteitä, voi päätellä että linjan muutkin osat ovat  pikaraitioteitä. Samalla linjauksella kun on joko Töölön metro tai pikaraitiotie, ei molempia.

----------


## j-lu

^ Laajasalon metro linjattiin jossain vaiheessa samaa reittiä Katajanokalta Korkeasaaren kautta Kruunuvuoren rantaan. 

Mun pointti on nimenomaan se, että nuo kaavaluonnoksen linjaukset näyttävät vanhoista metrosuunnitelmista yksi yhteen kopioiduilta. En lähtisi niistä päättelemään Töölön tunnelipikaraitiotien linjausta tai asemien sijoittelua, saati ennustamaan, että metrorataa oltaisiin haaroittamassa Kampista Pasilaan.

----------


## pehkonen

> ^ Laajasalon metro linjattiin jossain vaiheessa samaa reittiä Katajanokalta Korkeasaaren kautta Kruunuvuoren rantaan. 
> 
> Mun pointti on nimenomaan se, että nuo kaavaluonnoksen linjaukset näyttävät vanhoista metrosuunnitelmista yksi yhteen kopioiduilta. En lähtisi niistä päättelemään Töölön tunnelipikaraitiotien linjausta tai asemien sijoittelua, saati ennustamaan, että metrorataa oltaisiin haaroittamassa Kampista Pasilaan.


Eiköhän siinä tosiasiassa vain ole tarkoituksena varmisteta, että tulevaisuudessa on edes mahdollisuus vetää noilla linjauksialla jokin maanalainen liikutin.

----------


## citybus

> Eiköhän siinä tosiasiassa vain ole tarkoituksena varmisteta, että tulevaisuudessa on edes mahdollisuus vetää noilla linjauksialla jokin maanalainen liikutin.


Juuri näin. Maanalaisen asemakaavan laadinta ei ole pikkujuttu, jossa vain vedellään jotakin linjoja jonnekin, vaan siinä on otettava huomioon kaikki olemassa oleva maanalainen tila, johdot ja putket, kaikki mitä on katujen alla. Siksi myös mahdolliset tulevaisuuden hankkeet tuolla ovat, ainakin niin kauan, kun niitä ei lopullisesti ole suljettu pois kaupungin päätöksenteosta.

----------


## j-lu

https://www.portofhelsinki.fi/helsin...-sijoittumisen

Satamatoimintojen sijoittelusta on nyt sitten tehty selvityksiä, jotka onnistuvat vakuuttamaan, että suhmurointi ja kaverikapitalismi kukoistavat kuin idänkaupan aikoina konsanaan ja että suomalainen insinööriosaaminen tuottaa lähinnä vessapaperia. Ehkä tosin siksi, että selvitystöiden tilaajat tilaavat vessapaperia, jolla he yrittävät vakuuttaa yhteiskuntaa omien tavoitteidensa erinomaisuudesta.

Tulee vallan mieleen ensimmäisten Pisaraselvitysten nollavaihtoehto, jossa kaukojunat jäävät Pasilaan. Samalla tavoin satamaselvityksissä vertaillaan kaikin puolin keinotekoisia ja kovin ehdottomia vaihtoehtoja, joissa matkustajaliikennettä siirrellään ja eriytellään. Kun olisi pitänyt selvittää, että kuinka paljon Vuosaareen mahtuu lisäliikennettä milläkin investointitasolla, miten satamabisnekseen vaikuttaa autoliikenteen hintaohjaus pois keskustasatamissa, niin on selvitetty suunnitelmataloushenkisesti, jos suotte pienen kärjistyksen, että onko fiksumpaa jatkaa nykymallilla vai siten, että autolla matkustavat vievät autonsa Vuosaareen ja tulevat itse metrolla Länsiterminaaliin. No miten on?

Siten on, että Vapaavuori yrittää nostaa vielä kertaalleen keskustatunnelin, tai edes pätkän sitä, pöydälle. Että Haapasaaren kieli vaikuttaa olevan niin syvällä varustamopamppujen tuhkaluukussa, että krp:tä pitäisi alkaa kiinnostaa.

Laivojen kuljettamat henkilöautot ovat Helsingille suurimmaksi osaksi haitta. Niistä likemmäs 100 prosenttia kulkee kaupungin läpi pysähtymättä muualla kuin liikennevaloissa. Siinä on toki työmatkaliikennettä ja muutakin perusteltua, mutta jokatapauksessa sellaista, jonka voisi ohjata mahtuvissa määrin Vuosaareen. Keskustasta ei tarvitse saada kaikkea satamaliikennettä pois. Neljäsosa olisi jo hyvä suoritus, joka riittäisi pitkälle tulevaisuuteen, puolet ratkaisisi ongelman käytännössä kokonaan.

----------


## Count

Vuosaari-vaihtoehdossa oli metron jatkon hinnaksi esitetty 200-235M. 
Mistähän tuo hinta oikein muodostuu, yksi raide on jo valmiina ja asemavaraus olemassa. Ei mene jakeluun miksi pätkä kaksoisraidetta, tunnelia ja asema maksaisi noin tolkuttomasti.

----------


## j-lu

^ Joo, kaikenlaista. Keskustatunneliselvityksessä Länsisatamahaaran osuus oli 230 miljoonaa ilman ramppia Länärille - nyt siitä on onnistuttu höyläämään 50 miljoonaa pois (tai piiloon). 

Lisäksi Helsingin Sataman suosikkiskenaariossa, keskustasatamien liikenteen keskittämisessä Länsisatamaan, on laskettu kovasti tontinmyyntituloja, muttei ole laskettu mitään kuluja joukkoliikenteen kehittämistarpeille Jätkäsaaressa. 14 miljoonaa vuosittaista laivamatkustaa mahtuu ilmeisesti raitiovaunujen kyytiin ihan tuosta vaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:59 ----------

20k asukasta, 6k työpaikkaa ja 14M laivamatkustajaa neliökilometrin kokoisella pussiperäniemellä kuulostaa kyllä kovasti metroasemalta ihan autotunneleista riippumatta. Noista generoituu ehkä 50-60k joukkoliikennematkaa vuorokauteen. Vrt. Herttoniemen metroasema (35k matkaa arkivuorokaudessa) plus 30-40k laivamatkustajaa päivässä, joista ehkä noin puolet käyttäisi joukkoliikennettä.

Edit. Lisäksi laivamatkustajista moni tekee päivämatkoja, varsinkin kesäaikaan, jolloin matkoja saattaa syntyä enemmänkin.

----------


## Rehtori

Mielenkiintoinen kirjoitus tiiviin ja vähemmän tiiviin kaupunkirakenteen ekologisuuseroista https://yle.fi/aihe/artikkeli/2015/0...ZkbNyeyUp4bhPk

----------


## Salomaa

Maahan mahtuu yksi totuus kerrallaan. Jos Helsinkiä tiivistetään vimmatusti, niin firmat saavat rahaa, Sdp:n kannattajat töitä, Vihreiden kokonaiskannatus kasvaa kun se lisää suhteellista osuuttaan Helsingissä, samoin Vasemmistoliiton. Tiivistäminen on jakoautomaatti, jossa jokainen saa jotakin.

Helsingin Sanomain artikkelissa todetaan: "Keskustassa asuvalla on suurin hiilinjalanjälki" 8.8.2015 Olli Mansikka toimittajana. Artikkelissa todetaan myös jo silloin paljon samoja kuin nyt tuossa Rehtorin mainitsemassa jutussa. Mm. se että keskustaan muuttavalla on hyvät tulot ja johonkin ne kulutetaan ja silloin kärsii ympäristö.

Tiivistämisessä on Helsingissä menty liiallisuuksiin. En ole itse koskaan siitä syttynyt. Helsingin voi pitää ihan hyvin nykyisessä väljyydessä.

----------


## j-lu

Eikö ihmisten hyvinvoinnin lisääntyminen ole tavoiteltava asia? Jos kaupungissa ihmisillä on suuremmat tulot ja suurilla tuloilla on korrelaatio suurempiin ilmastopäästöihin, niin konservatiivis-sosialistinen ratkaisu on tietenkin pakottaa kaikki maalle ja tehdä ihmisistä köyhempiä.

Aivan varmasti olisi henkilötasolla ekologisempaa elää maaseudulla ja kyntää/äestää/kylvää/niittää 16 tuntia päivässä. Tuskin se kuitenkaan on tavoiteltavaa, eikä onnistuisi edes kaikilta maapallon vajaalta 8 miljardilta ihmiseltä.

Tehokkuus, hyvinvointi ja ekologisuus. Kaupunki on paras yhdyskuntarakenne tavoitella näiden optimia. Osalle (varsinkin ns. pehmeiden tieteiden) tutkijoista on tietysti liian vaikeaa, kun on usempia muuttujia.

----------


## Salomaa

Hyvinvoinnin lisäämisen ymmärtää kaikki. Mutta onkos se sama asia kuin kulutuksen lisääminen ja siihen tähtäävät toimenpiteet. Mutta jos hyvinvoinnin lisääminen halutaan mitata rahallisilla arvoilla, niin sitten taas rakennetaan uusi talo, mihin vain saadaan sopimaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Eikö ihmisten hyvinvoinnin lisääntyminen ole tavoiteltava asia? Jos kaupungissa ihmisillä on suuremmat tulot ja suurilla tuloilla on korrelaatio suurempiin ilmastopäästöihin, niin konservatiivis-sosialistinen ratkaisu on tietenkin pakottaa kaikki maalle ja tehdä ihmisistä köyhempiä.
> 
> Aivan varmasti olisi henkilötasolla ekologisempaa elää maaseudulla ja kyntää/äestää/kylvää/niittää 16 tuntia päivässä. Tuskin se kuitenkaan on tavoiteltavaa, eikä onnistuisi edes kaikilta maapallon vajaalta 8 miljardilta ihmiseltä.
> 
> Tehokkuus, hyvinvointi ja ekologisuus. Kaupunki on paras yhdyskuntarakenne tavoitella näiden optimia. Osalle (varsinkin ns. pehmeiden tieteiden) tutkijoista on tietysti liian vaikeaa, kun on usempia muuttujia.


Teoriassa olet oikeassa. Kun nyt on kysymys Helsingistä, majoitetaan tänne aivan liikaa asukkaita, joilla ei ole tuloja ollenkaan, vaan pelkkiä tulonsiirtoja.

----------


## j-lu

> Hyvinvoinnin lisäämisen ymmärtää kaikki. Mutta onkos se sama asia kuin kulutuksen lisääminen ja siihen tähtäävät toimenpiteet. Mutta jos hyvinvoinnin lisääminen halutaan mitata rahallisilla arvoilla, niin sitten taas rakennetaan uusi talo, mihin vain saadaan sopimaan.


Eivät kaikki todellakaan ymmärrä hyvinvoinnin lisäämistä. Mene lukemaan suomalaista arkkitehtitwitteriä, niin aika nopeasti huomaat, että ns. akateeminen arkkitehtuuri on täysin elämästä vieraantunutta ja siellä ammattikunnan omat sisäiset ihanteet ajavat vieläkin autolla ihmisten tarpeiden yli, ees taas. Mikä tahansa paraatiaukio ja kulttuuripömpeli on tärkeämpi kuin asunto ja yksiöt ovat niin halveksuttavia, ettei niitä pidä rakentaa ollenkaan. Jos ei ole Helsingissä varaa muuhun kuin yksiöön, on vaan parempi muuttaa muualle. Kyllä norsunluutornista näkee nämä asiat selkeästi!

Kulutus voi lisääntyä ilman että päästöt tai luonnonvarojen käyttö lisääntyvät. Esimerkiksi kun kulutus siirtyy tavaroista palveluihin. Palveluita on monenlaisia, Netflixistä ravintolaan. Kaupungeissa ihmiset käyttävät suuremman osan tuloistaan palveluihin ihan jo senkin takia, että maalla palvelutarjonta on paljon vaatimattomampaa.

Raha kannattaa ajatella mittayksiköksi. Joitain arvoja on toki vaikea muuttaa rahaksi, mutta kaupunkiasumista ei ole. Täysin ilmeistä, että sitä arvostetaan paljon, koska siitä ollaan valmiita maksamaan paljon. Monet ihmiset siis kokevat sen parhaaksi valinnaksi itselleen. Ihmisten tarpeiden tyydyttämisen pitäisi olla asuntopolitiikan perusta. Suomessa asumista suunnitellaan silti edelleen suunnitelmatalouden hengessä, ei riittävästi tarpeiden ja kysynnän mukaan. Vaikea käsittää miksi. Tietysti kunnilla on monopoli kaavoitukseen ja monopolissa voi toteuttaa niitä paraatiaukioita ja kulttuuripömpeleitä ihmisten haluista piittaamatta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä tahansa paraatiaukio ja kulttuuripömpeli on tärkeämpi kuin asunto ja yksiöt ovat niin halveksuttavia, ettei niitä pidä rakentaa ollenkaan. Jos ei ole Helsingissä varaa muuhun kuin yksiöön, on vaan parempi muuttaa muualle. Kyllä norsunluutornista näkee nämä asiat selkeästi!


Lopetetaan kulttuuripömpeleiden rakentaminen ja rakennetaan vain yksiöitä jonne pääsee kuka tajansa asumaan ilmaiseksi. Koronarajoitteet pitää huolen siitä että elämä suurkaupungissa on tylsempää kuin Sysmässä joten ongelma ratkaistu.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Eivät kaikki todellakaan ymmärrä hyvinvoinnin lisäämistä. Mene lukemaan suomalaista arkkitehtitwitteriä, niin aika nopeasti huomaat, että ns. akateeminen arkkitehtuuri on täysin elämästä vieraantunutta ja siellä ammattikunnan omat sisäiset ihanteet ajavat vieläkin autolla ihmisten tarpeiden yli, ees taas. Mikä tahansa paraatiaukio ja kulttuuripömpeli on tärkeämpi kuin asunto ja yksiöt ovat niin halveksuttavia, ettei niitä pidä rakentaa ollenkaan. Jos ei ole Helsingissä varaa muuhun kuin yksiöön, on vaan parempi muuttaa muualle. Kyllä norsunluutornista näkee nämä asiat selkeästi!


Hyvinvoinnin lisäämisen ymmärtää kaikki, mutta mitä se sitten on se hyvinvointi. On väitetty että kaikki puolueet pyrkivät hyvinvointiin, mutta eri keinoin. Nykyarkkitehtuuri elää omissa maailmoissaan ja siinä esiintyy merkillisiä muoti-ilmiöitä. Massiivisia laatikoita, joita yritetään pikkukuutioilla ja periskooppia muistuttavilla tötsillä elävöittää. Esimerkiksi arkkitehtuurimuseo ja desing-museo toimivat erinomaisesti vanhoissa historiallisissa arvorakennuksissa, mitää uutta pömpeliä ei tarvita maisemaan pilaamaan Kauppatorin arvokkaaseen kansallismaisemaan. Toisaalta on poikkeuksiakin, esim Oodi. Vanhan korjaaminen saa myös maksaa, esim Olympiastadion. 

Yksiöistä tuli keinottelutavaraa, kirja Osta, Vuokraa ja Vaurastu käskee ostamaan yksiöitä, koska vuokralainen maksaa asumistuen kautta lainanlyhennykset. Tervettä ?




> Kulutus voi lisääntyä ilman että päästöt tai luonnonvarojen käyttö lisääntyvät. Esimerkiksi kun kulutus siirtyy tavaroista palveluihin. Palveluita on monenlaisia, Netflixistä ravintolaan. Kaupungeissa ihmiset käyttävät suuremman osan tuloistaan palveluihin ihan jo senkin takia, että maalla palvelutarjonta on paljon vaatimattomampaa.


Noinhan se menisi teoriassa.




> Raha kannattaa ajatella mittayksiköksi. Joitain arvoja on toki vaikea muuttaa rahaksi, mutta kaupunkiasumista ei ole. Täysin ilmeistä, että sitä arvostetaan paljon, koska siitä ollaan valmiita maksamaan paljon. Monet ihmiset siis kokevat sen parhaaksi valinnaksi itselleen. Ihmisten tarpeiden tyydyttämisen pitäisi olla asuntopolitiikan perusta. Suomessa asumista suunnitellaan silti edelleen suunnitelmatalouden hengessä, ei riittävästi tarpeiden ja kysynnän mukaan. Vaikea käsittää miksi. Tietysti kunnilla on monopoli kaavoitukseen ja monopolissa voi toteuttaa niitä paraatiaukioita ja kulttuuripömpeleitä ihmisten haluista piittaamatta.


Asuntopolitiikka voi vastata tarpeisiin, mutta jossain vaiheessa Helsingin lisärakentamisessa tulee raja vastaan. On hyvä että jo tässä vaiheessa asiasta käydään keskustelua. Korona kyllä jossain määrin ohjaa jo kysyntää Helsingin rajojen ulkopuolelle.

----------


## canis lupus

Ei työväki tarvitse mitään hienoja lasitorneja asumiseen. Riittää ihan se neuvostoliittolainen edullinen betonikuutiokin vallan mainiosti. Nyt ei ole hetkeen rakennettu Helsingissä matalapalkkaisille asuinrakennuksia, vaan ainoastaan korkeapalkkaisille akateemialojen väelle. Duunarit ovat juuri ne Helsigin elämän reikä jotka rakentavat ja pitävät kaupungin rattaat pyörimässä. Ongelma on vain, että heillä ei ole varaa asua työpaikkansa lähellä vaan ovat ajettu kehyskuntiin ja joutuvat tulemaan vanhoilla autoillansa kaupunkiin asti. Samalla keksitään yhä uusia tapoja riistää heitä, mm. ruuhkamaksut

----------


## tlajunen

> Sdp:n kannattajat töitä, Vihreiden kokonaiskannatus kasvaa kun se lisää suhteellista osuuttaan Helsingissä, samoin Vasemmistoliiton.


Virkistävää, että näin avoimesti kerrot kokemasi aateelliset vastakappaleesi. Tietää, mihin viitekehykseen asetan kommentointisi jatkossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei työväki tarvitse mitään hienoja lasitorneja asumiseen. Riittää ihan se neuvostoliittolainen edullinen betonikuutiokin vallan mainiosti. Nyt ei ole hetkeen rakennettu Helsingissä matalapalkkaisille asuinrakennuksia, vaan ainoastaan korkeapalkkaisille akateemialojen väelle. Duunarit ovat juuri ne Helsigin elämän reikä jotka rakentavat ja pitävät kaupungin rattaat pyörimässä. Ongelma on vain, että heillä ei ole varaa asua työpaikkansa lähellä vaan ovat ajettu kehyskuntiin ja joutuvat tulemaan vanhoilla autoillansa kaupunkiin asti. Samalla keksitään yhä uusia tapoja riistää heitä, mm. ruuhkamaksut


Ei kukaan joudu kehyskuntiin siksi ettei ole varaa asua Helsingin kantakaupungissa. Vantaalla ja Espoossa ja Itä- ja Pohjois-Helsingissäkin on ihan riittävästi edullisia asuntoja ja joukkoliikennekin toimii.

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Virkistävää, että näin avoimesti kerrot kokemasi aateelliset vastakappaleesi. Tietää, mihin viitekehykseen asetan kommentointisi jatkossa.


Sinä olet tämän viitekehyksen asettanut jo kauan aikaa. Palautteesi sävy ja tarkoitus ovat tuleet minulle varsin selviksi.

----------


## j-lu

> Hyvinvoinnin lisäämisen ymmärtää kaikki, mutta mitä se sitten on se hyvinvointi. On väitetty että kaikki puolueet pyrkivät hyvinvointiin, mutta eri keinoin.


Hyvinvointi syntyy tyydyttämällä tarpeita. Asunto on perustarve, mutta sen sijaam, että tuotetaan kattoja pään päälle, voidaan huomioida ihmisten asumiseen liittyvät halut. Jos ihmiset haluavat asua kaupungissa, annetaan markkinoiden tuottaa kaupunkiasuntoja. Jos ihmiset eivät arvosta ikkunaa makuualkovissa, ei pakoteta markkinoita rakentamaan ikkunoita makuualkoveihin.



> Yksiöistä tuli keinottelutavaraa, kirja Osta, Vuokraa ja Vaurastu käskee ostamaan yksiöitä, koska vuokralainen maksaa asumistuen kautta lainanlyhennykset. Tervettä ?


Ei ole tervettä, mutta niukkuus yksiöistä on poliittisesti tuotettua. Aran myötä asumisväljyyttä on yritetty kasvattaa 70-luvulta alkaen ja keskikokovaatimus tuli Helsinkiin rakennettaviin asuntoihin 2000-luvun alussa. Ja samaan aikaan kun yksiöiden rakentamista on pyritty sääntelyllä estämään, yksinasuvien määrä on kasvanut.

Minulta jostain syystä kysellään aika paljon sijoitusvinkkejä ja aika monesti olen vastannut, että yksiö kantakaupungissa on poliittisen typeryyden suojeluksessa ja siten "idioottivarma" sijoitus. 

Ehkä niukkuudella keinottelua merkittävämpi ongelma on kuitenkin se, että yksiöiden vähyys ja kalleus luovat todella suuren kynnyksen helsinkiläisille nuorille aloittaa omistusasumisen. Harvalla alle 30-vuotiaalla tulot riittävät yksinään asunnon ostoon. Tämä on monilla tavoin ongelmallista, eniten ehkä siksi, että se eriarvoistaa. Omistusasuminen on Suomessa taloudellisesti kannattavaa ja verotuksellisesti edullisin tapa vaurastua. Sillä on aika paljon väliä, pystyykö ensimmäisen asuntonsa ostamaan (vanhempiensa avustuksella) 25-vuotiaana vai (itsenäisesti) kymmenen vuotta myöhemmin.

----------


## Salomaa

Markkinat saavat tuottaa asuntoja, mutta jossain vaiheessa tulee raja, että liika tiivistäminen muuttaa väljän ja viihtyisän asuinalueen betonislummiksi. Olin valtuuston lehterillä, kun Sipoon pakkoliittämisestä päätettiin. Voi sitä hurmosta ja kiihkoa. Vain yksi valtuutettu oli eri mieltä. Moni tunnustaa että hän saattoi hyvinkin olla oikeassa.

Olen samaa mieltä siitä että ylhäältä ohjattu minimiasunnon koon määrittely meni pieleen. Sillä tarkoitettiin hyvää, mutta ei toiminut Helsingissä. Päättäjätkin ovat myöntäneet virheensä ja käsittääkseni samaa minimikoon vaatimusta ei enää ole.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:59 ----------

Tuota asumistukea ollaan kokonaisuudessaan tarkastelemassa uudelleen. Helppoa se ei ole mutta suhteellisen laaja yksimielisyys on siitä että nykyjärjestelmä ei ole paras mahdollinen.

----------


## canis lupus

> Ei kukaan joudu kehyskuntiin siksi ettei ole varaa asua Helsingin kantakaupungissa. Vantaalla ja Espoossa ja Itä- ja Pohjois-Helsingissäkin on ihan riittävästi edullisia asuntoja ja joukkoliikennekin toimii.
> 
> t. Rainer


Mutta ovatko ne edulliset itä ja pohjois-Helsingin asunnot uusia? Ei. Ehkäpä sieltä 70 ja 80 luvun taitteesta homeineen. Kaupunki voisi vuokrata uusia asuntoja edulliseen hintaan pelkästään ansiotuloja saavalle työväelle. Nyt on ongelmana että kaupungin asunnoista ei saada pääomatuloja saavia pihalle ja asuntojen kuntokin on paikoittain ala-arvoista

----------


## Max

> Markkinat saavat tuottaa asuntoja, mutta jossain vaiheessa tulee raja, että liika tiivistäminen muuttaa väljän ja viihtyisän asuinalueen betonislummiksi.


Ovatko Kallio, Etu-Töölö ja Punavuori jo lähellä tuota slummiutumistasoa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta ovatko ne edulliset itä ja pohjois-Helsingin asunnot uusia? Ei. Ehkäpä sieltä 70 ja 80 luvun taitteesta homeineen. Kaupunki voisi vuokrata uusia asuntoja edulliseen hintaan pelkästään ansiotuloja saavalle työväelle. Nyt on ongelmana että kaupungin asunnoista ei saada pääomatuloja saavia pihalle ja asuntojen kuntokin on paikoittain ala-arvoista


Tarviiko olla uusia? Jos käy töissä niin on varaa ostaa omistusasuntokin. Pankeista saa lainaa halvalla korolla.

t. Rainer

----------


## canis lupus

> Tarviiko olla uusia? Jos käy töissä niin on varaa ostaa omistusasuntokin. Pankeista saa lainaa halvalla korolla.
> 
> t. Rainer


Niin no oletkin ilmeisesti sitten jollain korkeakoulualalla. Entäpä sitten kuljettajat, siivoajat, kokit, rakennusmiehet ym.? Ei n. 2000 duunarin nettokuukausituloilla mitään omistusasuntoa saatika lainaa saa. Juuri ja juuri saa ruokaa pöytään perheellensä. Nimimerkillä yritetty on

----------


## Bellatrix

> Markkinat saavat tuottaa asuntoja, mutta jossain vaiheessa tulee raja, että liika tiivistäminen muuttaa väljän ja viihtyisän asuinalueen betonislummiksi.


Tästä olemme harvinaisen samaa mieltä. Tämä suuntaus on jo orastamassa Itä-Helsingin väljien ja puistomaisten (ainakin osittain) vanhojen, pääasiassa 60 - 70 -luvulla rakennettujen asuinalueiden, esimerkiksi Mellunmäki, Kontula, tiivistämisvimmassa (Kontula on, ostoskeskuksen aluetta lukuunottamatta, mielestäni mainettaan huomattavasti viihtyisämpi kaupunginosa). Puotinharjun pilaaminen taitaa olla vuorossa suunnittelupöydällä seuraavana ja lienee vain ajan kysymys koska vimma iskee myös Puotilan väljänviihtyisään alueeseen.

Ja niille jotka nyt jo ajattelevat kirjoittaa vastineen lisää asuntoja tarvitsevista muuttajista yms totean vain että eikös se Sipoon osa jossa ei tähän päivään mennessä ole tapahtunut juurikaan mitään aikoinaan juuri tätä varten Helsinkiin pakkoliitetty... vai muistanko nyt väärin? Ja ne luonnonsuojellulliset jne seikat olivat kyllä tiedossa jo silloin kun pakkoliitoksesta vouhkattiin tai jos eivät olleet tai niistä ei välitetty niin harvinaisen typeriä olivat kyseistä liitosta ajaneet henkilöt.

----------


## citybus

> Niin no oletkin ilmeisesti sitten jollain korkeakoulualalla. Entäpä sitten kuljettajat, siivoajat, kokit, rakennusmiehet ym.? Ei n. 2000 duunarin nettokuukausituloilla mitään omistusasuntoa saatika lainaa saa. Juuri ja juuri saa ruokaa pöytään perheellensä. Nimimerkillä yritetty on


Keskustelussa olisi hyvä muistaa, että eivät korkeakoulutetutkaan pääse Etelä-Helsingin asuntomarkkinoille. 5.000 euron bruttokuukausipalkalla ei ilman merkittäviä säästöjä saa kuin laina-ajasta riippuen 260.000-290.000 euron lainan. Sillä ei vielä kummoisiin kämppiin päästä kiinni; edes Herttoniemen uudisalueilta ei oikein enää saa tilavaa kaksiota tuohon hintaan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ovatko Kallio, Etu-Töölö ja Punavuori jo lähellä tuota slummiutumistasoa?


Asuin 9 vuotta Linjoilla. silloin Kallio oli Euroopan tiiviimmin rakennettu kaupunginosa. Kalliossa asumisessa oli selkät hyvät puolensa ja selkeät huonot puolensa. Foorumilla ne varmaan kaikki tietänevät. Lause jota kommentoit oli vähän laajempaa tarkastelua. Eli tiivistä on Helsingissä mm. siellä Kalliossa ja Punavuoressa, mutta kuinka laajalle tiivistä asutusta levitetään. Siihen Bellatrix vastaa hyvin vähän aiemmin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keskustelussa olisi hyvä muistaa, että eivät korkeakoulutetutkaan pääse Etelä-Helsingin asuntomarkkinoille. 5.000 euron bruttokuukausipalkalla ei ilman merkittäviä säästöjä saa kuin laina-ajasta riippuen 260.000-290.000 euron lainan. Sillä ei vielä kummoisiin kämppiin päästä kiinni; edes Herttoniemen uudisalueilta ei oikein enää saa tilavaa kaksiota tuohon hintaan.


Etelä-Helsinkinyt yleisesti ottaen on tosi varakkaille tarkoitettu, ja asunnot vaihtavat omistajaa perimällä. 
Muutenkin jos haluaa uuden asunnon niin pitää olla ennakkosäästöjä edes jonkin verran, ja mielummin kaksi maksajaa. 
Vanhaan Hitas-asuntooon kehäykkösen ulkopuolella tai Espoosta tai Vantaalta pääsee kiinni jo duunari.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Etelä-Helsinkinyt yleisesti ottaen on tosi varakkaille tarkoitettu, ja asunnot vaihtavat omistajaa perimällä. 
> Muutenkin jos haluaa uuden asunnon niin pitää olla ennakkosäästöjä edes jonkin verran, ja mielummin kaksi maksajaa. 
> Vanhaan Hitas-asuntooon kehäykkösen ulkopuolella tai Espoosta tai Vantaalta pääsee kiinni jo duunari.
> 
> t. Rainer


Olet jokaisella väitteelläsi väärässä. Etelä-Helsinkikin kuuluu kaikille, politiikka on vain epäonnistunut ja siitä on tullut perintöomaisuuden leikkipaikka. Tämä ei ole kaupungin olemassaolon tarkoitus. 

Asunto kuuluu myös yksinasujille. Asumispaikan valinta pitää perustua yksilön omiin arvovalintoihin, ei käytännön pakkoon asua jossain Jumalan selän takana.

Ymmärtääkseni ilmastonmuutos ym syiden takia on tärkeää vähentää ihmisten tarvetta liikkua, ja tehdä se jäljellejäävä liikkuminen kestävämmillä tavoilla kuten jalan, polkupyörällä tai joukkoliikenteellä. Tämä onnistuu rakentamalla kaupunkia, ja ihmiset aivan vapaaehtoisesti muuttavat sinne. Siksi pelkosi betonislummeista pitää potkaista ulos ikkunasta ja unohtaa sinne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olet jokaisella väitteelläsi väärässä. Etelä-Helsinkikin kuuluu kaikille, politiikka on vain epäonnistunut ja siitä on tullut perintöomaisuuden leikkipaikka. Tämä ei ole kaupungin olemassaolon tarkoitus. 
> 
> Asunto kuuluu myös yksinasujille. Asumispaikan valinta pitää perustua yksilön omiin arvovalintoihin, ei käytännön pakkoon asua jossain Jumalan selän takana.
> 
> Ymmärtääkseni ilmastonmuutos ym syiden takia on tärkeää vähentää ihmisten tarvetta liikkua, ja tehdä se jäljellejäävä liikkuminen kestävämmillä tavoilla kuten jalan, polkupyörällä tai joukkoliikenteellä. Tämä onnistuu rakentamalla kaupunkia, ja ihmiset aivan vapaaehtoisesti muuttavat sinne. Siksi pelkosi betonislummeista pitää potkaista ulos ikkunasta ja unohtaa sinne.


Saahan Etelä-Helsinkiin kuka tahansa lähteä kävelylle.
Nimeä yksikään pääkaupunki jossa ei olisi tiettyjä alueita josta vain rikkailla on varaa *ostaa/vuokrata* asuntoa. Ellei halua ruveta kotiapulaiseksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## canis lupus

> Saahan Etelä-Helsinkiin kuka tahansa lähteä kävelylle.
> Nimeä yksikään pääkaupunki jossa ei olisi tiettyjä alueita josta vain rikkailla on varaa *ostaa/vuokrata* asuntoa. Ellei halua ruveta kotiapulaiseksi. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Suomi voisi näyttää esimerkkiä ja alkaa purkamaan näitä luokkaeroja. Kantakaupungin omistusasuntojen pakkolunastaminen valtiolle (ja edelleenvuokraus nyk. asukkaille) olisi ehkä liian raju keino vielä, mutta kyllä Eiranrantaan mahtuu korkeita kerrostaloja suurin rivein joihin rakentaa edullisia kaupungin asuntoja

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomi voisi näyttää esimerkkiä ja alkaa purkamaan näitä luokkaeroja. Kantakaupungin omistusasuntojen pakkolunastaminen valtiolle (ja edelleenvuokraus nyk. asukkaille) olisi ehkä liian raju keino vielä, mutta kyllä Eiranrantaan mahtuu korkeita kerrostaloja suurin rivein joihin rakentaa edullisia kaupungin asuntoja


Voihan se olla että sellainen joskus 50-100 vuoden päästä toteutuu. Nuorilla on aikaa odottaa. Millä perusteella olet ajatellut että näitä asuntoja halutuista paikoista jaetaan? Niitä ei tule riittämään koko Suomen kansalle.

t. Rainer

----------


## canis lupus

> Voihan se olla että sellainen joskus 50-100 vuoden päästä toteutuu. Nuorilla on aikaa odottaa. Millä perusteella olet ajatellut että näitä asuntoja halutuista paikoista jaetaan? Niitä ei tule riittämään koko Suomen kansalle.
> 
> t. Rainer


Ensisijaisesti työpaikan sijainnin perusteella. Riittää hyvin sillä koko Suomi ei halua muuttaa Helsinkiin. Tärkeää on pitää koko Suomi asutettuna. Nykyään kun valtion omaisuutta on alettu myymään niin ihmisiä on pakotettu vastoin tahtoaan pääkaupunkiin

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensisijaisesti työpaikan sijainnin perusteella. Riittää hyvin sillä koko Suomi ei halua muuttaa Helsinkiin. Tärkeää on pitää koko Suomi asutettuna. Nykyään kun valtion omaisuutta on alettu myymään niin ihmisiä on pakotettu vastoin tahtoaan pääkaupunkiin


Helsingin eteläsimmissä  osissa ei kovin paljon työpaikkoja ole. Helsingin keskustaan jossa työpaikkoja on enemmän, (Ruoholahti, Kamppi, Rautatientori, Hakaniemi) pääsee metrolla ja junilla suoraan monesta ilmansuunnasta. Autoa ei ole pakko käyttää töihin päästääkseen vaaikka asuu Espoossa tai Vantaalla tai Keravalla. Työpaikkoja on lisäksi muuttanut pois keskustasta näihin aluekeskuksiin. 

Muutenkin työttömyysaste Helsingissä on pari prosenttia korkeampaa kuin muualla Suomessa, mutta se on toivottavasti väliaikainen ilmiö. 

t. Rainer

----------


## citybus

> Ensisijaisesti työpaikan sijainnin perusteella. Riittää hyvin sillä koko Suomi ei halua muuttaa Helsinkiin. Tärkeää on pitää koko Suomi asutettuna. Nykyään kun valtion omaisuutta on alettu myymään niin ihmisiä on pakotettu vastoin tahtoaan pääkaupunkiin


Ei hätää, vihervasemmisto pitää huolen siitä, että myös maan kalleimmat alueet saavat riittävät määrät veronmaksajien asumis- ja toimeentulotukien kautta maksamaa asumista sekä valikoiduille eturyhmille suunnattua omistusasumista (HITAS). Näinhän on jo käynyt Jätkäsaaressa ja Kalasatamassa. Samalla rakennetaan vain kourallinen omistusasuntoja, jotta hinnat pysyvät tähtitieteellisissä lukemissa! Kuka "keskituloinen", ihan vakavalla naamalla, pystyisi ostamaan esimerkiksi 500.000 euron hitas-kattohuoneston Jätkäsaaressa? Naurettavaa. Tämä Hitaskin on vain vihervasemmiston kädenojennus hyvätuloisille (juuri tuohon 4.500-7.000 tuloluokkaan osuville) virkamiehille, pääsee puolen miljoonan kohtuuhintaan alueelle, jossa markkinahinnat hipovat miljoonaa, ja johon ei muuten olisi varaa kuin perijöillä ja yksityispuolen johtajilla!

Eli eiköhän Hernesaareenkin tätä ihanaa "sosiaalista sekoittamista" ole tulossa, ei hätää! On ilo asua täällä "sosiaalisesti sekoitetulla alueella", painaa *yksityisellä sektorilla* töitä (ainoa sektori, joka luo uutta maksuvaraa) ja maksaa veroja ja katsoa, kun merinäkymät blokkaava aravavuokratalo, johon ei yli 3.000 euron tuloilla edes pääse, bailaa merta katsellen läpi yön minun verovaroillani!  :Cool:  :Razz:  Kiitos vihreät ja kiitos SDP-vasemmisto!

----------


## canis lupus

EU-mielinen Vihervasemmisto (vas. sdp, vihr.) onkin täysin vieraantunut siitä mihin tarkoitukseen työväenpuolueet alunperinkin luotiin. Nimittäin ajamaan työväen etuja, nyt polkevat niitä parhaillaan hallituksessa ja keskittyvät vain kaikkeen muuhun mukamas olennaiseen. Yksityistävät kokoomuksen kanssa yhtälailla valtion omistusta. Missä ne Suomen aidot työväenpuolueet nykyään ovat?

----------


## Salomaa

Teki vasemmisto Vihreiden kanssa mitä tahansa, aina löytyy valittajia. Jos katselee asioiden hoitamista kokonaisuudessaan niin ei esimerkiksi Marinin hallitus ole Sipilän hallitusta huonommin toiminut. Siksihän se Vihreät ja vasemmisto kannatti kannatustaan, kun ilmeni tyytymättömyyttä Sipilän hallituksen päätöksiin.

On hyvä myös täällä foorumilla pitää mielessä että Vas,Sdp ja Vihreät katsoo joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä toisesta näkökulmasta kuin esim PS ja Kok.

----------


## Bellatrix

> EU-mielinen Vihervasemmisto (vas. sdp, vihr.) onkin täysin vieraantunut siitä mihin tarkoitukseen työväenpuolueet alunperinkin luotiin. Nimittäin ajamaan työväen etuja, nyt polkevat niitä parhaillaan hallituksessa ja keskittyvät vain kaikkeen muuhun mukamas olennaiseen. Yksityistävät kokoomuksen kanssa yhtälailla valtion omistusta. Missä ne Suomen aidot työväenpuolueet nykyään ovat?


Kommenttisi oli niin totta kuin vain voi olla. Valitettavasti, näin pienipalkkaisen duunarin näkökulmasta katsottuna.

----------


## Salomaa

Kyllä tosiaan SDP:n sisälläkin käydään keskustelua että tehtävä on suoritettu Mitäs nyt sitten tehdään. Sitten vedetään esiin saavutuksia 8-tunnin työpäivä ja AY-liike jne. Mutta harkitsevalle äänestäjälle alkoi vuosien saatossa tulla vaihtoehtoja.

SKDL ja SKP yhdistivät toimintansa vuonna 1990 ja siinä yhteydessä syntynyt Vasemmistoliitto uudisti toimintaansa siinä määrin että kannatus ei romahtanut, mutta juustohöylän lailla joka vuosi lähtee siivu kannatuksesta. Puolue on hoitanut asiansa Helsingissä muuta maata paremmin. Puolueen ydinjoukosta jäi yksi ikäluokka väliin - noin 40-50 vuotiaat. Silti merkittävä kolmekymmpisten akaateemisten joukko on selvästi pelastanut puoluetta.

SDP:stä ajoittain jonkin verran vuotaa Perussuomalaisiin ja Vasemmistoliitost Vihreisiin. Ottaessaan roolin jonkinlaisena ei-sosialistisena työväenpuolueena PS on kiistatta jossain määrin onnistunut.

SKP,KTP,STP tutkivat Hermannin Kerholla mikroskoopin kanssa Marxin teoksia, sen sijaan että miettisivät saako vanhus tänään ruokaa ja hoitoa. Lätkivät vaaleissa tauluja telineisiin vaikka tietävät että paikkoja ei tule. Kun  tässä nyt ketjun nimi on Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelua, niin Yrjö Hakasen ansioita ei kukaan voi  kiistää.

----------


## hylje

> Voihan se olla että sellainen joskus 50-100 vuoden päästä toteutuu. Nuorilla on aikaa odottaa. Millä perusteella olet ajatellut että näitä asuntoja halutuista paikoista jaetaan? Niitä ei tule riittämään koko Suomen kansalle.
> 
> t. Rainer


Odottavan aika on pitkä, onnea pitäisi saada jo eläessään. Nuoriso lähtee tällä tahdilla jonnekin muualle etsimään onneaan jota täältä ei löydy. Mahtavatko tulla takaisin?

----------


## canis lupus

> SKP,KTP,STP tutkivat Hermannin Kerholla mikroskoopin kanssa Marxin teoksia, sen sijaan että miettisivät saako vanhus tänään ruokaa ja hoitoa. Lätkivät vaaleissa tauluja telineisiin vaikka tietävät että paikkoja ei tule. Kun  tässä nyt ketjun nimi on Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelua, niin Yrjö Hakasen ansioita ei kukaan voi  kiistää.


Näistä kolmesta SKP ja STP ovat nykyään aivan sama asia kuin massiivinen vihervasemmisto. KTP eroaa sillä, että se on ainoa aito työväenpuolue joka seuraa Neuvostoliiton Marxismi-Leninismiä. Heillä ei ole erityisemmin vihervasemmistolaisia tavoitteita. Se että saako vanhus asiallisen ruoka-annoksen (eikä kauhallista muusia ja kahta lihapullaa) pitäisi olla itsestään selvyys eikä jokakuukautinen mietinnän aihe. Ongelmana on vain se että julkista sotea (ja muita julkisia palveluita) johdetaan osakeyhtiön lailla ja tehdään voittoa jota sen ei missään tapauksessa kuulu tehdä

----------


## Salomaa

Jos vanhuksen ruoka-annosten välillä on 15 tuntia tai enemmänkin, niin kyllä se silloin on päivittäisen keskustelun paikka. Jos on kiinnostusta yhteiskunnallisiin asioihin. Jos sirpalepuolue ei pysty tarkastelemaan omaa toimintaansa kriittisesti, niin ei sellaisesta porukasta innostu vaaliuurnilla käyvä äänestäjäkään. On tietynlaista harrastusta kerätä yhä uudelleen 5000 nimeä, jotta päästään touhuamaan kaikenlaista kivaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Odottavan aika on pitkä, onnea pitäisi saada jo eläessään. Nuoriso lähtee tällä tahdilla jonnekin muualle etsimään onneaan jota täältä ei löydy. Mahtavatko tulla takaisin?


Miksi pitäisi muiden veronmaksajien maksaa nuorten puoli-ilmaisia luksuskämppiä? Muualle lähteminen on ihan hyvä ratkaisu jos ei halua maksaa Helsingin hintatasoa asumisestaan.
Kuten kysyin: Nimeä yksikin pääkaupunki Euroopassa tai länsimaissa jossa ei asumisen hinta määräydy asuinalueen haluttavuuden ja sijainnin mukaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## citybus

> Miksi pitäisi muiden veronmaksajien maksaa nuorten puoli-ilmaisia luksuskämppiä? Muualle lähteminen on ihan hyvä ratkaisu jos ei halua maksaa Helsingin hintatasoa asumisestaan.
> Kuten kysyin: Nimeä yksikin pääkaupunki Euroopassa tai länsimaissa jossa ei asumisen hinta määräydy asuinalueen haluttavuuden ja sijainnin mukaan?
> 
> t. Rainer


Tätä sinun pitää kysyä vihervasemmistolta. Hehän nimittäin kaavoittavat etelä-Helsinkiä tällä hetkellä täyteen nuorten puoli-ilmaisia luksuskämppiä (Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman hitasit ja vuokratalot tästä esimerkkinä).

----------


## canis lupus

Salomaa,

ei ole vihervasemmistokaan kauheasti puhunut vanhusten tilanteesta. Ilmasto ja sateenkaarikansa tuntuu olevan tärkeämpi kuin elämän ehtoopuolella elävien henki. Miksi pitäisi mennä yksi asia kerrallaan politiikassa kun voi kerralla tarjota täysin uutta vaihtoehtoa. Mä voin luvata että KTP ei jättäisi vanhuksia virumaan tuollaisiin olosuhteisiin mikä nyt vallitsee. Vanhustenhoito pitäisi olla täysin kaupungin omistamaa julkista toimintaa eikä kilpailutettua bisnestä

Rainer,

jos kaupunki ottaisi haltuunsa kaikki Helsingin asunnot, lähtisi samalla nämä suvulta suvulle kämpän omijat sieltä tekemään tilaa niille jotka kaupunkia työllään rakentaa eivätkä ne jotka loisivat siellä pääomatuloillaan. Näiden paraatipaikalla sijaitsevien asuntojen saamiseen voisi ensinnäkin edellyttää työpaikkaa kaupungissa ja valinta perustuisi kuinka pitkän työuran on tehnyt, eikä varallisuuden

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> jos kaupunki ottaisi haltuunsa kaikki Helsingin asunnot, lähtisi samalla nämä suvulta suvulle kämpän omijat sieltä tekemään tilaa niille jotka kaupunkia työllään rakentaa eivätkä ne jotka loisivat siellä pääomatuloillaan. Näiden paraatipaikalla sijaitsevien asuntojen saamiseen voisi ensinnäkin edellyttää työpaikkaa kaupungissa ja valinta perustuisi kuinka pitkän työuran on tehnyt, eikä varallisuuden


Tarkoitatko nyt ihan omistusasuntoja vai vuokrakämppiä jotka voi teoriassa "periä"?

t. Rainer

----------


## canis lupus

> Tarkoitatko nyt ihan omistusasuntoja vai vuokrakämppiä jotka voi teoriassa "periä"?
> 
> t. Rainer


Omistusasuntoja. Kyllä Satot sun muut Lumo riistäjät saadaan yhtälailla häädettyä asuntomarkkinoilta koska yhtälailla omistavat asuntoja yksityisinä firmoina

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Omistusasuntoja. Kyllä Satot sun muut Lumo riistäjät saadaan yhtälailla häädettyä asuntomarkkinoilta koska yhtälailla omistavat asuntoja yksityisinä firmoina


Niin radikaali ehdotus ettei mene läpi ainakaan 100 vuoteen. Työssä tienaamilla rahoilla ostetaan ja vuokrataan markkinahintaisia asuntoja halutuilta paikoilta Suomessa. 

Mun vihje on, jos et saa puoli-ilmaista kaupungin vuokra-asuntoa, ilmoittaudu asumisoikeusjonosysteemiin. Siihen voi kuka tahansa ilmoittautua, tuloista ja perhesuhteista huolimatta. Vuoronumero jonka saa on elinikäinen ja voit vaikka 20 vuoden päästä saada ihan huippukämpän halvalla. Siihen asti on asuttava lähiössä kuten muut.

t. Rainer

----------


## tohpeeri

Olen alkanut ihmetellä, että mitä tekemistä tällä ketjulla on joukkoliikenteen kanssa. Onpahan vain minun mielipiteeni, ei millään pahalla.

----------


## hylje

> Olen alkanut ihmetellä, että mitä tekemistä tällä ketjulla on joukkoliikenteen kanssa. Onpahan vain minun mielipiteeni, ei millään pahalla.


Tää on offtopic-osastolla eli ei tarvi jutella välttämättä joukkoliikenteestä.

----------


## Melamies

> Olen alkanut ihmetellä, että mitä tekemistä tällä ketjulla on joukkoliikenteen kanssa. Onpahan vain minun mielipiteeni, ei millään pahalla.


Jotta olisi joukkoliikennettä, pitää olla joukkoja. Näiden joukkojen on nukuttava yönsä jossakin. Ei se sen monimutkaisempaa ole.

----------


## Salomaa

> Salomaa,
> 
> ei ole vihervasemmistokaan kauheasti puhunut vanhusten tilanteesta. Ilmasto ja sateenkaarikansa tuntuu olevan tärkeämpi kuin elämän ehtoopuolella elävien henki. Miksi pitäisi mennä yksi asia kerrallaan politiikassa kun voi kerralla tarjota täysin uutta vaihtoehtoa. Mä voin luvata että KTP ei jättäisi vanhuksia virumaan tuollaisiin olosuhteisiin mikä nyt vallitsee. Vanhustenhoito pitäisi olla täysin kaupungin omistamaa julkista toimintaa eikä kilpailutettua bisnestä
> 
> ...


On muuten puhunut ja monta kertaa. Vasemmistolaisessa linjauksessa nimenomaan korostetaan julksia palvelujua, joiden tarkoitus ei ole tuottaa voittoa. Se että mikä on tämä yksityisten osuus, voi esiintyä eroja. En ole tarkkaan tutustunut eri vasemmistopuolueiden linjauseroihin nykytilanteessa, mutta mikään vasemmistopuolue ei esitä yksityisen osuuden lisäämistä. Tein näytön yksityisellä puolella ja pomon ensimmäisen lause oli: "kaikki toimenpiteet mitkä teet,laskutetaan".

----------


## Salomaa

Toisessa viestiketjussa oli keskustelua mm. Elielinaukion rakentamisesta. Vetosin teokseen Kenen Helsinki

https://icomos.fi/kenen-kaupunki/?/
'
Kenen kaupunki? : Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelu ja kulttuuriympäristö törmäyskurssilla / toimittajat Harri Hautajärvi, Juhana Heikonen, Petteri Kummala, Timo Tuomi ; julkaisijat: DOCOMOMO Suomi-Finland, Icomosin Suomen osasto, Rakennustaiteen seura, Rakennusperintö-Safa
Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelu ja kulttuuriympäristö törmäyskurssilla
Kirja | DOCOMOMO Suomi-Finland | 2021.


Asia liittyy siten sekä joukkoliikenteen että kaupunkisuunnitteluun, jotka tietysti muutenkin kulkevat käsi kädessä.
Kirjan yksi luku käsittelee Elieninaukion rakentamista.
Elielinaukiosta kirjoittaa Kristina Karlsson, Mona Schalin ja Timo Tuomi

----------


## Makke93

Helsinki aloittaa osayleiskaavojen valmistelun https://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/fi/osayleiskaavat . Tänä vuonna vaikuttaisi käynnistyvän ainakin Viikinranta-Lahdenväylän, Länsiväylän ympäristön, Östersundomin ja Vartiosaaren osayleiskaavojen teko. Kaikki ovat siis alueita, joiden kohdalla kumottiin jotain vuoden 2016 yleiskaavassa, paitsi Östersundom, joka meni myös erikseen nurin oikeudessa. 

Viikinranta-Lahdenväylällä on jo oma sivunsa https://www.uuttahelsinkia.fi/fi/osa...ta-lahdenvayla . Siellä sanotaan tarkoituksen olevan kantakaupungin laajentaminen Viikin-Malmin pikaraitiotien käytävään, eli juuri se mikä poistettiin edellisestä yleiskaavasta alueella. Jos muistan oikein, niin oikeuden päätös vetosi maakuntakaavaan, jota on nyt muutettu, eli sen ei pitäisi olla bulevadisoinnin esteenä enää.

----------


## Salomaa

_Helsingin kasvu perustuu pitkäjänteiseen kaavoitukseen ja kaupunkisuunnitteluun, joka mahdollistaa joka vuosi uusien asuntojen ja toimitilojen valmistumisen. Asukasmäärän kasvaessa myös kaupungin talous kasvaa. Investoinneilla luodaan toimivuutta, viihtyvyyttä ja kauneutta._

Tuollaista sieltä tekstistä löytyy, tuohonhan saa uskoakin, jos haluaa.

----------


## vaajy

> _Helsingin kasvu perustuu pitkäjänteiseen kaavoitukseen ja kaupunkisuunnitteluun, joka mahdollistaa joka vuosi uusien asuntojen ja toimitilojen valmistumisen. Asukasmäärän kasvaessa myös kaupungin talous kasvaa. Investoinneilla luodaan toimivuutta, viihtyvyyttä ja kauneutta._
> 
> Tuollaista sieltä tekstistä löytyy, tuohonhan saa uskoakin, jos haluaa.


Itseä ei Helsinki houkuttele. Betoniviidakko.

Jollas oli ainoa ok asuinalue, siellä sentään rauhanomaisuus oli taattu. Siellä on kallista asua. Hekan asuntoihin jonoja, eikä taida saadakaan, jos on ulkopaikkakuntalainen eikä ole työn perässä muuttamassa. Se hienous, jota siellä on, eli laaja bussi- ja metroverkosto ei anna minulle minkäänlaista lisäarvoa, kun asuinpaikkaa mietin. Pikimmiten Helsingin pitäisi maksaa minulle siitä, että muuttaisin sinne betoniviidakkoon asumaan edes kuukaudeksi. Ei houkuta yhtään se.

Ainoa hyvä puoli Helsingissä on lentokenttä, jota sitäkään ei ole aikoihin tullut käytettyä, mutta myös Viron läheisyys.
Ja kolmas olkoon mahtava kiinalainen buffet Forumissa. Huacheng Restaurant joka tarjoaa Perinteistä kiinalaista lounasta + sushia 8,9 eurolla. Siinä on kolme syytä miksi käyn Väinö Paunu Oy:llä sen kerran vuodessa Helsingissä.

Onhan tuokin suunnittelua, että on niin mahtava betoniviidakko jossain päin Suomea, mutta ei paljoa enää busseja sinne kulje. Ei ole kysyntää siellä mihinkään muulle kuin lentokentälle...
Ja kun lentoja ei ole, ei ole bussiliikennettäkään, eli näin helposti Uudenmaan ulkopuolelta on Helsingin kiinnostavuus mitattu.

----------


## Salomaa

Helsinkiä on suunniteltu pitkään sen ajatukseen pohjalta että väkiluku kasvaa vuosittain ja että Helsinki olisi houkutteleva. Korona, etätyö ja loputon tiivistäminen jakaa Helsinkiläisiä. Toit hyvin esiin ajatuksia, miksi muuallakin voidaan asua siinäkin tapauksessa, että on oma kokemus Helsingissä asumisen autuudesta.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Itseä ei Helsinki houkuttele. Betoniviidakko.


Aika kiinnostavaa kutsua kaupunkia betoniviidakoksi, kun 40% sen pinta-alasta on viheraluetta ja 20% metsää.

Ja ennen kuin joku huomauttaa Östersundomin olemassaolosta: Östersundomissa on vain noin kahdeksasosa Helsingin metsistä. Loput 7/8 sijaitsee "tiiviin" Helsingin alueella.

----------


## EVhki

> Itseä ei Helsinki houkuttele. Betoniviidakko.
> 
> Jollas oli ainoa ok asuinalue, siellä sentään rauhanomaisuus oli taattu. Siellä on kallista asua. Hekan asuntoihin jonoja, eikä taida saadakaan, jos on ulkopaikkakuntalainen eikä ole työn perässä muuttamassa. Se hienous, jota siellä on, eli laaja bussi- ja metroverkosto ei anna minulle minkäänlaista lisäarvoa, kun asuinpaikkaa mietin. Pikimmiten Helsingin pitäisi maksaa minulle siitä, että muuttaisin sinne betoniviidakkoon asumaan edes kuukaudeksi. Ei houkuta yhtään se.
> 
> Ainoa hyvä puoli Helsingissä on lentokenttä, jota sitäkään ei ole aikoihin tullut käytettyä, mutta myös Viron läheisyys.
> Ja kolmas olkoon mahtava kiinalainen buffet Forumissa. Huacheng Restaurant joka tarjoaa Perinteistä kiinalaista lounasta + sushia 8,9 eurolla. Siinä on kolme syytä miksi käyn Väinö Paunu Oy:llä sen kerran vuodessa Helsingissä.
> 
> Onhan tuokin suunnittelua, että on niin mahtava betoniviidakko jossain päin Suomea, mutta ei paljoa enää busseja sinne kulje. Ei ole kysyntää siellä mihinkään muulle kuin lentokentälle...
> Ja kun lentoja ei ole, ei ole bussiliikennettäkään, eli näin helposti Uudenmaan ulkopuolelta on Helsingin kiinnostavuus mitattu.


Kyllä vaikkapa Vuosaari on mukava paikka asua ja sieltä löytyy enemmän yhtenäisiä viheralueitakin kuin Jollaksesta. Mitä olen pari kertaa Jollaksessa käynyt, niin sikäläinen luonto ei ole isosti herättänyt innostusta, hienoja hiidenkirnuja lukuunottamatta. Itse näkisin Helsingin vahvuuksina juuri lähiöiden viheralueet ja suhteellisen hyvän joukkoliikenteen, eikä ole erityisempää hinkua muuttaa muualle. Betoniviidakkoon sen sijaan en kaipaa ollenkaan, mutta täällä on paljon muutakin.

----------


## hylje

Helsingin vahvuus on se betoniviidakko jota ei muualta maasta löydy. Vahvuus kuitenkin pilataan kieltäytymällä rakentamasta sitä kaikille jotka siitä pitävät. Asuntojen hinnat betoniviidakon ääreltä ovat saatu useimpien ulottumattomiin, kenen hyödyksi? 

Ihmettelen kovasti tätä paasausta metsälähiöiden hienoudesta. Ei nää hienoja ole. Puistoissa ei ole edes patsaita tai muita kivoja asioita, lenkkipolku ja puita löytyy vaan. Olispa betoniviidakkoa johon olis varaa muuttaa. Kuinkakohan moni metsälähiöfani muuttaisikin kivikaupunkiin jos kämpän neliöhinta olisi kivikaupungissa yhtä edullinen tai halvempi?

----------


## pehkonen

Muutamia lukuja "betoniviidakosta".

Helsingin pinta-ala oli 1. tammikuuta 2022 715,48 neliökilometriä, josta 214,19 neliökilometriä on maata, 0,89 neliökilometriä sisävesialueita ja loput 500,40 neliökilometriä merivesialueita.

Helsingissä on viheralueita yhteensä noin 8 500 hehtaaria.Puistot vaihtelevat klassisista muotopuistoista ydinkeskustasta alkavaan 10 neliökilometrin laajuiseen Keskuspuistoon.

Helsingissä on 60 luonnonsuojelualuetta, joiden yhteenlaskettu pinta-ala on 954,8 hehtaaria. Yhteenlasketusta pinta-alasta vesialueiden osuus on 481,9 hehtaaria ja maa-alan 472,9 hehtaaria. 

https://www.hel.fi/hel2/tietokeskus/...kirja_2021.pdf

----------


## Salomaa

Esimerkiksi Malminkartanon Kartanometsään halutaan rakentaa lisää taloja. Alueen asukaslukua pitää lisätä 30%, jotta terveyskeskus alueella säilyy. Samalla alueen "palvelut paranevat". Jos tämä rakennusprojekti menee nyt läpi, niin seuraavan kerran on vielä helpompaa rakentaa sama talomäärä, kunhan vain keksitään joku hyvä veruke, joka uppoaa päättäjiin.

Taloissa käytetään edelleen paljon betonia, eihän yhden alueen täydennysrakentaminen oikeuta puhumaan betoniviidakosta, mutta kun sama touhu on menossa pitkin helsinkiä. Siten sanat Betoniviidakko ja Betonivihreät ovat täysin oikeaan osuvia ja kuvaavia.

Olemassaolevat puistot ovat puistoja, mutta samalla kaupunkisuunnittelusta vastaaville virkamiehille ja kahdelle poliittiselle ryhmälle rakentamattomia tontteja.

----------


## Makke93

> Esimerkiksi Malminkartanon Kartanometsään halutaan rakentaa lisää taloja. Alueen asukaslukua pitää lisätä 30%, jotta terveyskeskus alueella säilyy. Samalla alueen "palvelut paranevat". Jos tämä rakennusprojekti menee nyt läpi, niin seuraavan kerran on vielä helpompaa rakentaa sama talomäärä, kunhan vain keksitään joku hyvä veruke, joka uppoaa päättäjiin.


Tästä saa jo käsityksen, että pidät talonmäärän lisäystä itseisarvoisesti huonona, eikä vain asiana joka on pois jostain muusta.




> Olemassaolevat puistot ovat puistoja, mutta samalla kaupunkisuunnittelusta vastaaville virkamiehille ja kahdelle poliittiselle ryhmälle rakentamattomia tontteja.


Olemassa olevat puistot ovat puistoja paitsi kun ne ovat metsäksi jätettyä vaikeakulkuista joutomaata kuten Kartanonmetsä. Ja vaikka puistot olisivat kunnon puistoja, niin jos jotain muuta viheraluetta halutaan rakentaa, niin sitten se on viimeinen jäljellä oleva alueella ja kaikki muu on kuulemma rakennettu umpeen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tästä saa jo käsityksen, että pidät talonmäärän lisäystä itseisarvoisesti huonona, eikä vain asiana joka on pois jostain muusta.


Ei, vaan asia on juuri peilikuva. Helsingin kaupungin virkamiehet kävivät Malminkartanolaisille selittämässä, että talomäärän lisäys on itsearvoisesti positiivinen asia. Niin positiivinen asia että se tuo kaikkea hyvää tullessaan. Siten sitten asukkaiden kanssa vuorovaikutusta ei tarvita, koska kyseessä on niin loistava asia. Katselmuksessa metsässä oli ilmiriita, koska Malminkartanolaisten näkemys asiasta oli vastakkainen. Esim. palveluja ei välttämättä tule lisää, koska kahden minuutin junamatkan päässä on Myyrmäen palvelut. 






> Olemassa olevat puistot ovat puistoja paitsi kun ne ovat metsäksi jätettyä vaikeakulkuista joutomaata kuten Kartanonmetsä. Ja vaikka puistot olisivat kunnon puistoja, niin jos jotain muuta viheraluetta halutaan rakentaa, niin sitten se on viimeinen jäljellä oleva alueella ja kaikki muu on kuulemma rakennettu umpeen.


Pitkin Helsinkiä rakennetaan viheralueita, asukkaat ovat yleensä tyytyväisiä niihin viheralueisiin, joita on jäljellä. Täytyy myös ymmärtää että puisto ja metsä ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Metsä on sellaista luonnonaluetta, jossa ei vähän väliä tarvitse käydä jonkin dieselkäyttöisen vehkeen pörisemässä tekemässä "metsänhoidollista" työtä.
Tämä kaikki on osittain mennyt tällaiseksi siksi, että Vihreät ovat osittain luopuneet vihreydestään.

----------


## Makke93

> Ei, vaan asia on juuri peilikuva. Helsingin kaupungin virkamiehet kävivät Malminkartanolaisille selittämässä, että talomäärän lisäys on itsearvoisesti positiivinen asia. Niin positiivinen asia että se tuo kaikkea hyvää tullessaan. Siten sitten asukkaiden kanssa vuorovaikutusta ei tarvita, koska kyseessä on niin loistava asia. Katselmuksessa metsässä oli ilmiriita, koska Malminkartanolaisten näkemys asiasta oli vastakkainen. Esim. palveluja ei välttämättä tule lisää, koska kahden minuutin junamatkan päässä on Myyrmäen palvelut.


Jos jokin asia on itseisarvoisesti positiivinen asia, niin se ei tuo kaikkea hyvää tullessaan vaan se hyvä asia sinällään. Ja vuorovaikustustahan siellä ollaan käymässä. 

En usko pätkääkään, että on ilmiriita. Se että on joitakin vastustajia ei vielä sitä tarkoita ja viime vuonna asukastilaisuutta seuranneena siellä oli myös muutosta haluavia. 




> Tämä kaikki on osittain mennyt tällaiseksi siksi, että Vihreät ovat osittain luopuneet vihreydestään.


Jännä tuo Helsingin kuntapoliittinen järjestelmä. Vallassa näyttää olevan ihan muut puolueet, jotka ovat päätöksiä tekemässä, mutta silti kaikki on aina Vihreän liiton vika.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos jokin asia on itseisarvoisesti positiivinen asia, niin se ei tuo kaikkea hyvää tullessaan vaan se hyvä asia sinällään. Ja vuorovaikustustahan siellä ollaan käymässä. 
> 
> En usko pätkääkään, että on ilmiriita. Se että on joitakin vastustajia ei vielä sitä tarkoita ja viime vuonna asukastilaisuutta seuranneena siellä oli myös muutosta haluavia.


En ollut itse siellä metsässä, mutta näin Malminkartanolaiset minulle itse kertoivat. Monessa muussa asukastilaisuudessa olen ollut ja niissä on taipumuksena voimakas vastakkainasettelu virkamiesten ja kaupunkilaisten kesken.






> Jännä tuo Helsingin kuntapoliittinen järjestelmä. Vallassa näyttää olevan ihan muut puolueet, jotka ovat päätöksiä tekemässä, mutta silti kaikki on aina Vihreän liiton vika.


Pitää paikkansa että tuo Vihreiden kimppuun käyminen on joillakin nettifoorumeilla mennyt ihan överiksi. Olenkin sanonut pahimmille räksyttäjille että kannattaa tuoda se oma vaihtoehto esiin.
Laajempana ilmiönä kuitenkin kiinnostaa tuo Vihreiden selkeä ohjelmantarkistus. Mainittakoon tässä että kaupunkisuunnittelun kritikkiä edustanut Vasemmistoliitto ei kuntavaaleissa tuonut esille lainkaan näitä rakentamisvimmaan liittyviä lukuisia epäkohtia. Kokoomuksesta tietysti tiedämme että missä kauppa käy, niin silloin kaikki on hyvin.  Demareitten sisällä on kyllä jonkinlaista muutosta uudempaan ajatteluun kaupunkisuunitteluasioissa.

----------


## EVhki

> Helsingin vahvuus on se betoniviidakko jota ei muualta maasta löydy. Vahvuus kuitenkin pilataan kieltäytymällä rakentamasta sitä kaikille jotka siitä pitävät. Asuntojen hinnat betoniviidakon ääreltä ovat saatu useimpien ulottumattomiin, kenen hyödyksi? 
> 
> Ihmettelen kovasti tätä paasausta metsälähiöiden hienoudesta. Ei nää hienoja ole. Puistoissa ei ole edes patsaita tai muita kivoja asioita, lenkkipolku ja puita löytyy vaan. Olispa betoniviidakkoa johon olis varaa muuttaa. Kuinkakohan moni metsälähiöfani muuttaisikin kivikaupunkiin jos kämpän neliöhinta olisi kivikaupungissa yhtä edullinen tai halvempi?


En ainakaan minä muuttaisi "kivikaupunkiin", jos ei olisi ihan pakko syystä tai toisesta. Juuri se luonto on yksi iso asia siinä. Itse kaipaan ja tarvitsen sitä ja jos käyn kävelyllä, niin suuntaan ensisijaisesti juuri sinne. En mihinkään rakennettuun puistoon patsaineen tai betoniviidakkoon. Luonnossa vain viihtyy paljon paremmin ja siellä oleilulla on ihan tutkittujakin terveyshyötyjä. Ja ei, en ole kaivannut "patsaita ja muita kivoja asioita" täällä. Paitsi, että täältäkin jotain sellaisia löytyy, niin ei niistä samankaltaista iloa ole kuin juuri siitä luonnosta. Ja kyllä, valitsen mieluummin metsäpolun kuin lenkkipolun metsässä.

----------


## hylje

> En ainakaan minä muuttaisi "kivikaupunkiin", jos ei olisi ihan pakko syystä tai toisesta. Juuri se luonto on yksi iso asia siinä. Itse kaipaan ja tarvitsen sitä ja jos käyn kävelyllä, niin suuntaan ensisijaisesti juuri sinne. En mihinkään rakennettuun puistoon patsaineen tai betoniviidakkoon. Luonnossa vain viihtyy paljon paremmin ja siellä oleilulla on ihan tutkittujakin terveyshyötyjä. Ja ei, en ole kaivannut "patsaita ja muita kivoja asioita" täällä. Paitsi, että täältäkin jotain sellaisia löytyy, niin ei niistä samankaltaista iloa ole kuin juuri siitä luonnosta. Ja kyllä, valitsen mieluummin metsäpolun kuin lenkkipolun metsässä.


Olen kaikessa eri mieltä kanssasi. Toivottavasti kuitenkin äänestät laajamittaisen kivikaupungin rakentamisen puolesta, että mullakin voisi olla kivaa.

----------


## canis lupus

Minusta kaunis näky on kerrostalorykelmä metsän keskellä ja sieltä moottoritie keskustaan  :Wink:

----------


## Salomaa

Kerrostalorykelmää metsän keskelle suunnitellaan Malminkartanossa. Mutta siellä junalla pääsee keskustaan 15 minuutissa. Ilmeisesti Malminkartanolaiset ovat käyneet pyytämässä Kartanometsän rakentamista kaupunkisuunnittelijoita, jotka ovat sen sitten valmiita toteuttamaan.

Asiaa käsitellään verkkotilaisuudessa 30.3. Ilmeisesti Malminkartanolaiset ovat suunnittelijoiden kanssa yhtä mieltä rakentamisesta, koska asialle on varattu riittävä 10 minuutin aika. Kun 7 minuuttia esitellään, niin siinähän jää juhlavat 3 minuuttia asukkaiden mielipiteille.

https://www.hel.fi/helsinki/fi/asumi...lansihelsinkia

----------


## canis lupus

Koskahan Helsinki palaa takaisin niihin aikoihin kun vielä hiljaisena aikana sai ajaa keskustan läpi pysähtymättä kertaakaan. Nykyään liikennevalot ovat ruuhkakierrolla oli sitten vaikka torstai klo. 3:25 aamuyöstä. Kaupungin ainoa liikkeellä oleva auto seisoo joka risteyksessä liikennevaloissa odottamassa haamuja tien yli

----------


## j-lu

^ Joskus valitin kaupungille siitä, että Hietalahdenrannan ja Bulevardin valot sammutetaan yhdeksältä ja sen jälkeen Espoon suunnasta etelään menevät (lähinnä taksit) ajavat risteyksen kuin euroopan omistajat. Jalankulkijat saavat pelätä henkensä edestä rannan puolelta suojatietä ylittäessään. 

Eniveis, vastaus oli, että tilastojen mukaan risteyksessä ei ole tapahtunut merkittävästi vakavia onnettomuuksia ja valot ovat niin vanhat, ettei niihin saa yöajalle omaa ohjelmaa, parempi sammuttaa.

Oma kokemukseni yö-valoista kylillä on toki se, että suurin osa niistä on pois päältä. Mäkelän- ja Sturenkadun risteyksestä pääsee etelän kautta Manskulle saakka ilman valoja. Ja siitä sitten taas Ruoholahteen.

On kova paikka, jos parit valot on keskustan läpi ajettaessa liikaa. Sitä vartenhan ne ovat, etteivät autoilijat tapa jalankulkijoita ja toisiaan. Tässä nyt sitten on varmaan näkökulmaeroja sen mukaan, että asuuko kaupungissa vai onko se vain ns. esteenä autolla liikkuessa. Saisi olla ne tiemaksut niin, että ainakin köyhimmät joutuisivat kiertämään kehien kautta.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tiemaksut sinne kehille myös

----------


## Eppu

> Tiemaksut sinne kehille myös


Ei missään tapauksessa. Rahastusta on jo liikaa. Suomessa ei ole todellisia ruuhkia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Koskahan Helsinki palaa takaisin niihin aikoihin kun vielä hiljaisena aikana sai ajaa keskustan läpi pysähtymättä kertaakaan.


Joku asiaa tunteva, en muista enää kuka mutta virastosta, sanoi, että turvallisuuden vuoksi valojen pitää olla päällä myös yöllä. Varmaan se voi tilastollisesti olla noin. Turhauttavaahan se on, ja punaisia päin ajoa näkee öisin tyhjissä risteyksissä aika paljon.

----------


## citybus

> Joku asiaa tunteva, en muista enää kuka mutta virastosta, sanoi, että turvallisuuden vuoksi valojen pitää olla päällä myös yöllä. Varmaan se voi tilastollisesti olla noin. Turhauttavaahan se on, ja punaisia päin ajoa näkee öisin tyhjissä risteyksissä aika paljon.


Punaista päin ajo on lisääntynyt todella paljon viime vuosina. Ei vaan vaivauduta odottelemaan sitä minuuttiakaan.

Vielä 2000-luvulle tultaessa käytettiin myös keltavilkkuja yöaikaan. Käytetäänköhän niitä enää missään?

----------


## 339-DF

> Punaista päin ajo on lisääntynyt todella paljon viime vuosina. Ei vaan vaivauduta odottelemaan sitä minuuttiakaan.


Sama koskee minusta myös ylinopeuksia. Minusta tässä on nähtävissä aika selvä kehityssuunta: mitä useampi ihminen kokee, että liikennevalot ovat täysin turhat tai aiempaa matalammaksi määrätyt nopeusrajoitukset liian alhaiset, sitä useampi näitä sitten myös rikkoo.

Lisäksi meille on viime vuosina (vuosikymmeninä?) päässyt syntymään käytäntö, jossa säädetään kaikenlaisia hyvää tarkoittavia lakeja, joita ei kuitenkaan valvota mitenkään tai joiden rikkomisesta ei seuraa mitään joko ihan lain mukaan, tai sitten käytännössä. Se alkaa rapauttaa jo yleistä lainkuuliaisuutta, kun kansalainen ei ikään kuin tiedä, mitkä lait ovat niitä, joita pitää noudattaa ja mitkä niitä, joista ei tarvitse välittää.

----------


## Melamies

Jyrki Lehtola kiteyttää hyvin ylimielisen mentaliteetin maailman toimivimman kaupungin suunnittelussa:

https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000009323776.html

----------


## Makke93

> Jyrki Lehtola kiteyttää hyvin ylimielisen mentaliteetin maailman toimivimman kaupungin suunnittelussa:
> 
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000009323776.html


Kiteyttääkö mitään, kun juttu on luettelua fraaseista kaupungin strategiassa ja sitten luetellaan erilaisia epäkohtia kaupungista selittämättä miten nämä ovat suhteessa toisiinsa.

Eikä tässä edes sivuta oikein kaupungin suunnittelua. Valitetaan, että kaavoitetaan suurille sijoittajille toimistotaloja niille myydyille tonteilla samalla kun myydään palvelupuolelta kaupungin omaisuutta, ikään kuin nämä ovat jotenkin yhteydessä toisiinsa, eikä erillisiä päätöksiä.

----------


## canis lupus

Helsinki aloittaa Mannerheimintien peruskorjauksen keväällä 2023
https://www.sttinfo.fi/tiedote/helsi...aseId=69940552

Toivotaan kuitenkin kun tämä valmistuu niin läpiajo nopeutuu samalla. Poistuu alkajaisiksi hyvä lukema suojateitä, sentään jotain positiivista kehityssuuntaa

----------

